# ENGAGEMENT RINGS! What does yours look like?



## Swanky

Please post photos, stories and more about your engagement ring in this thread.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'll try to get things started!  Here is a pic of my set that my friend took when we were having family pics done this summer.  Not super close up but it's a 2.00 carat, VS1, J color.


----------



## ame

Ill add my new setting to this thread!


Stone is a 1.15ct Star129 cut, H VS1 with strong-medium blue flor.


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful rings!!!


----------



## GucciObsessed

Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.


----------



## cocosapphire

Here's mine!

E-ring
2.60 carats, Full cut round, brilliant
Clarity: VS1 Color: F
set in cathedral style platinum band

Wedding band
5 round diamonds mounted in platinum bar set, Total weight: 1.35 carats 
Clarity: VVS2 - VS1 Color: F - G

Center band
Plain Platinum band


----------



## mrs moulds

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.


 
Beautiful!


----------



## alessia70

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.



WOW  it's huge but still very tasteful! Congrats to all the newly engaged!!


----------



## alessia70

ame said:


> Ill add my new setting to this thread!
> 
> 
> Stone is a 1.15ct Star129 cut, H VS1 with strong-medium blue flor.




Very nice ring! if you don't mind me asking and forgive my ignorance, but what are those small prongs inside the band?


----------



## nwhite

Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night! 

Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
My ring Size 5.25


----------



## ESQ.

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night!
> 
> Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
> My ring Size 5.25



wow!


----------



## Happikoala

here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!


----------



## ame

alessia70 said:


> Very nice ring! if you don't mind me asking and forgive my ignorance, but what are those small prongs inside the band?



Thanks!

Those are called sizing beads. My knuckle is a full size larger than my actual finger so I have to size my rings for my knuckle and those beads fill the space enough that the ring doesn't flop around and spin.


----------



## Tahni

Off topic


----------



## mjlover1977

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.




wowser!! thats QUITE the rock!


----------



## Tahni

Here's my sapphire engagement ring. It's white gold with an emerald cut sapphire, surrounded by smaller light blue sapphires and with diamonds on the very narrow band. It's very unusual!

What do you think of it? I'm considering altering it to make it more practical.

















I do love it though. I didn't want a diamond as the centre stone as sapphires have more personal meaning to me


----------



## Swanky

Tahni, this is only a thread to share our engagement rings.   To ask for advice or opinions you really need to start a new thread please


----------



## Happikoala

^ yea seriously...

Tahni! your e-ring is TDF!! SO unique and beautiful!! WOWZER!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Happikoala - I showed my bf your e-ring and he said "that's a champion ring"!  LOL.

EVERYONE's rings are gorgeous and unique to the wearer. This thread has been such a huge help for me when I was looking at e-rings myself


----------



## Happikoala

Kohl - hahaha that's SO funny cuz when we were waiting for the ring to be made, I was getting second thoughts about it because it was gonna be so "thick"! I asked my now-Fiance, "..it's not gonna look like NFL superbowl ring right??" 

(lol and i love these smilies LOL) 

but seriously, kohl your yellow sola is SOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS  and with that double halo it's got some serious finger coverage too! and I totally second your saying, I seriously appreciate all of the gorgeous pieces that come up here. without these, I wouldn't have even known what's "vintage" and what are "halo's"


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ NO it does NOT look like a NFL superbowl ring!  It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tahni

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Tahni, this is only a thread to share our engagement rings.   To ask for advice or opinions you really need to start a new thread please



Sorry Swanky Mama, it was more of an off the cuff "what do you think?" remark since I was posting photos. I will be starting my own thread regarding it when I'm able to. I just wanted to share the photos of my ring in this wonderful thread


----------



## Necromancer

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine! Just got engaged last night!


 

Congratulations. Your ring is so pretty.


----------



## nwhite

ESQ. said:


> wow!



Thanks! Pictures just don't do justice!


----------



## nwhite

Necromancer said:


> Congratulations. Your ring is so pretty.


 
Thank you!! I'm very excited! Needless to say, I haven't been very productive at work today...lol.


----------



## Happikoala

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ NO it does NOT look like a NFL superbowl ring!  It's gorgeous!!!



thanks!! and AHHH~~ YOURE ENGAGED!!! CONGRAAAAAAAAATS!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

nwhite said:


> Thank you!! I'm very excited! Needless to say, I haven't been very productive at work today...lol.



I totally feel you!!!  I couldn't concentrate at all at school today =)



Happikoala said:


> thanks!! and AHHH~~ YOURE ENGAGED!!! CONGRAAAAAAAAATS!!



YES!  I am!  About time LOL (jk!).  I have been waiting for this ring for over a month and it's FINALLY permanently on my hand!!!


----------



## QueenCoco

Tahni said:


> Here's my sapphire engagement ring. It's white gold with an emerald cut sapphire, surrounded by smaller light blue sapphires and with diamonds on the very narrow band. It's very unusual!
> 
> What do you think of it? I'm considering altering it to make it more practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it though. I didn't want a diamond as the centre stone as sapphires have more personal meaning to me


 

This is SOOOOO gorgeous! If I wasn't diamond OBSESSED...I woiuld want something EXACTLY like this! Its amazing!


----------



## alessia70

kohl_mascara said:


> I totally feel you!!!  I couldn't concentrate at all at school today =)
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  I am!  About time LOL (jk!).  I have been waiting for this ring for over a month and it's FINALLY permanently on my hand!!!



really beautiful!! because of you i'm obsessed with double halos!! haha


----------



## kohl_mascara

alessia70 said:


> really beautiful!! because of you i'm obsessed with double halos!! haha



 hehe.  I hope you get one!


----------



## nc.girl

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night!
> 
> Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
> My ring Size 5.25



I love your ring! It's beautiful! I'm looking forward to seeing what you plan to do for a wedding ring to accentuate that gorgeous e-ring (when the time comes, that is). 

Congrats on the recent engagement!


----------



## mizDiorella

Happikoala said:


> here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!



 wow!  I love it!
Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## mizDiorella

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night!
> 
> Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
> My ring Size 5.25




beautiful ring!

Congrats!


----------



## 4everLV

Center: 1.51, G, VS2
Sidestones: 0.50 total, G, VS/SI
Metal: 19k white gold
Ring size: 4.5


----------



## Swanky

Love looking at these pics, BEAUTIFUL rings!!!


----------



## Cara Mia

Nwhite, your ring is gorgeous, and 4everLV, wow, i like that- very unique


----------



## lanasyogamama

4everLV - Very nice!  I was wondering what yours looked like straight on, after seeing your avatar.


----------



## Sharont2305

Tahni said:


> Here's my sapphire engagement ring. It's white gold with an emerald cut sapphire, surrounded by smaller light blue sapphires and with diamonds on the very narrow band. It's very unusual!
> 
> What do you think of it? I'm considering altering it to make it more practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it though. I didn't want a diamond as the centre stone as sapphires have more personal meaning to me


 Absolutely STUNNING!
Congratulations xx


----------



## Sharont2305

Gonna try again


----------



## QueenCoco

^Gorgeous!


----------



## itsonly4me

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Love looking at these pics, BEAUTIFUL rings!!!




Any update on yours?  Im dying of anticipation


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

tahni- i love your unique sapphire ring!


----------



## nwhite

nc.girl said:


> I love your ring! It's beautiful! I'm looking forward to seeing what you plan to do for a wedding ring to accentuate that gorgeous e-ring (when the time comes, that is).
> 
> Congrats on the recent engagement!





mizDiorella said:


> beautiful ring!
> 
> Congrats!





Cara Mia said:


> Nwhite, your ring is gorgeous, and 4everLV, wow, i like that- very unique




Thanks ladies!!  I'm still very excited!  I can't stop looking at it .  

Here's one more on the rose petals my fiance proposed to me with


----------



## QueenCoco

^beautiful!


----------



## QueenCoco

Lets fill this thread up with some eye candy  Heres mine. I'm posting again since I've refallen in love with it.


----------



## nwhite

^Thanks! Yours is gorgeous!! 

Yes, more pics!  I went through the whole last thread when I was searching for my ering...lol.


----------



## kohl_mascara

QueenCoco said:


> Lets fill this thread up with some eye candy  Heres mine. I'm posting again since I've refallen in love with it.



  It is quite a beauty.  Post some side/profile shots!  I think those shots are as equally beautiful as the ones from the top!


----------



## Cara Mia

nwhite said:


> ^Thanks! Yours is gorgeous!!
> 
> Yes, more pics!  I went through the whole last thread when I was searching for my ering...lol.



Same here... i ended up with a simple solitaire, but i love seeing all the different styles of e-rings, especially the more unique ones.  I think I'll take some new pics of mine for the new thread


----------



## 4everLV

Thank you Cara Mia & lanasyogamama!

nwhite, I love your setting! Very blingy!!


----------



## mizDiorella

4everLV said:


> Center: 1.51, G, VS2
> Sidestones: 0.50 total, G, VS/SI
> Metal: 19k white gold
> Ring size: 4.5



beautiful


----------



## amina.pink

My SO just sent me this picture of 'my' ring... I've not actually seen it yet so am DYING over here!  He said he took a bad picture on purpose to tease me haha but hopefully sometime next week I can update with proper pictures when we are officially engaged


----------



## lubird217

Sharont2305 - that is beautiful! is your setting rose gold? 

Swanky - cmon! it's time to share  this is a good inconspicuous thread!


----------



## Mrs.Baker-to-be

Here's Mine!

Tiffany, 1.24ct, with my Ritani band, .96ct (16 diamonds)
Pics are from my wedding in September.


----------



## kohl_mascara

^  Beautiful!!!


----------



## lubird217

I have yet to take real pictures, but here she is


----------



## blingconnoistre

Hi Ladies... You all have some very gorgeous rings... Here's my modest set...


----------



## kohl_mascara

lubird217 said:


> I have yet to take real pictures, but here she is



Oh wow, your ring is so unique Lubird!!  I love emerald cuts - they look so geometrical and the facets are almost mirror-like.  It's a huge center stone, diamond accents on the side, AND on the setting at every angle I look!  Absolutely stunning


----------



## QueenCoco

WOW Lubird....it is GORGEOUS!!!! I love it!!!!! I love love love emeralds!

Bling, it is NOT modest!!! It is fabulous!


----------



## blingconnoistre

QC- Thank you very kindly... It's very special to me as my husband selected my engagement ring without ever asking me what I liked and I think he did an amazing job... He did however allow me to custom design my band... We just celebrated our one year on 11/07/10, but we are already planning my year 5 anniversary band...



QueenCoco said:


> WOW Lubird....it is GORGEOUS!!!! I love it!!!!! I love love love emeralds!
> 
> Bling, it is NOT modest!!! It is fabulous!


----------



## nwhite

4everLV said:


> Thank you Cara Mia & lanasyogamama!
> 
> nwhite, I love your setting! Very blingy!!



Thank you! It's like a disco ball under certain lighting


----------



## iwantlv

what are the specs on these rings?


----------



## QueenCoco

blingconnoistre said:


> QC- Thank you very kindly... It's very special to me as my husband selected my engagement ring without ever asking me what I liked and I think he did an amazing job... He did however allow me to custom design my band... We just celebrated our one year on 11/07/10, but we are already planning my year 5 anniversary band...


 

I love that! I chose mine and I wonder what he would have done it had been up to him.....I think its more special that way. He chose my "promise" ring that I wore for 6 or 7 years and even though I don't wear it as much anymore, that ring is so special to me. I have more attachment to it then my ering since it was designed by him. 

Congrats on one year! Four more will FLLLYYYY by! What do you have picked?


----------



## blingconnoistre

Thank you so very much!!! I'm really enjoying married life a lot...

I think I will handpick either a row of black or chocolate diamonds and custom design a piece... I'm more partial to the chocolate right now simply because our wedding colors were Tiffany blue and chocolate, but I wear black diamond studs in my second holes everyday, so still weighing options... I have some time 



QueenCoco said:


> I love that! I chose mine and I wonder what he would have done it had been up to him.....I think its more special that way. He chose my "promise" ring that I wore for 6 or 7 years and even though I don't wear it as much anymore, that ring is so special to me. I have more attachment to it then my ering since it was designed by him.
> 
> Congrats on one year! Four more will FLLLYYYY by! What do you have picked?


----------



## xoALEXA

Mrs.Baker-to-be said:


> Here's Mine!
> 
> Tiffany, 1.24ct, with my Ritani band, .96ct (16 diamonds)
> Pics are from my wedding in September.


 
GORGEOUS! I love these pictures with the shoes!! Are those loubs??


----------



## lubird217

Thank you kohl & QC! I like that it seems a little different... and I love that it's what he liked and picked. I would've probably gone more cushion (yay kohl!!) but with all of QueenCoco's emerald love it's *really* growing on me 

Bling - I love your set - and the two rings look great together. That's always a challenge and when it happens right, it's great. I think my e-ring looks ridiculous with another ring on the same finger!


----------



## lubird217

QueenCoco said:


> I love that! I chose mine and I wonder what he would have done it had been up to him.....I think its more special that way. He chose my "promise" ring that I wore for 6 or 7 years and even though I don't wear it as much anymore, that ring is so special to me. I have more attachment to it then my ering since it was designed by him.
> 
> Congrats on one year! Four more will FLLLYYYY by! What do you have picked?



That's so special & sentimental! I love it - what do you do with that ring?


----------



## blingconnoistre

Thank you very kindly!!
I didn't get a chance to see your picture because it was blocked but would love to...


----------



## Lec8504

mrs-Baker - Love your pics!  Your setting is so classic and just stunning


----------



## ithodge

Happikoala said:


> here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!


 
very unique and gorgeous ring. i love the fleur di lis, very detailed, absolutely stunning.


----------



## QueenCoco

lubird217 said:


> That's so special & sentimental! I love it - what do you do with that ring?


 

I wear it once and a while on my right hand. I alternate between that and the band he got me for my 30th so it doesn't have a permanent place anymore but I LOVE LOVE LOVE that ring. Its funny, I actually don't like it on my right hand because it is so huge it dwarfs my e-ring.....


----------



## bellacherie

I got engaged almost a week ago - here is my Tiffany princess cut ring which I :


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Beautiful!  It is so sweet and dainty!  Congratulations


----------



## mrs moulds

kohl_mascara said:


> I totally feel you!!! I couldn't concentrate at all at school today =)
> 
> 
> 
> YES! I am! About time LOL (jk!). I have been waiting for this ring for over a month and it's FINALLY permanently on my hand!!!


 

I just showed my husband your ring and wanted me to tell you that next to my e-ring & wedding band this is the most beautiful ring he has seen by far.... 
Congratulation!!!!!


----------



## ImagineThat810

4everLV said:


> Center: 1.51, G, VS2
> Sidestones: 0.50 total, G, VS/SI
> Metal: 19k white gold
> Ring size: 4.5



I adore this ring, how unique!


----------



## kohl_mascara

mrs moulds said:


> I just showed my husband your ring and wanted me to tell you that next to my e-ring & wedding band this is the most beautiful ring he has seen by far....
> Congratulation!!!!!



Awww mrs moulds  You and your DH are so sweet!!!  I tried doing a search for your e-ring set but couldn't find anything!! But thank you again, I am very happy and excited


----------



## AntiqueShopper

bellacherie said:


> I got engaged almost a week ago - here is my Tiffany princess cut ring which I :


 
Beautiful ring!  It looks perfect on your hand.  I do a happy dance for you- .


----------



## mrs moulds

kohl_mascara said:


> Awww mrs moulds  You and your DH are so sweet!!! I tried doing a search for your e-ring set but couldn't find anything!! But thank you again, I am very happy and excited


 

I know... I've got to post some pictures of my ring.  It is not fancy, just a 3 stone e-ring with a 5 diamond wedding band that totals to 3.5 carats. I am going to have my daughter take pictures and download.... 

Again, we just love your ring and is so happy for you!!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you mrs moulds!  I can't wait to see your ring - it sounds amazingly blingy!


----------



## Cara Mia

Bellacherie, i love your ring- its very feminine.  Next to round brilliant, princess is my favorite cut


----------



## alana40

Hi, everyone.. these are my current ering..sss














made up of 3 diamonds bands.. 
the top band is Brillant round diamonds .06ct each
the middle band is also Brillant round diamonds with .12ct and .05ct
the bottom band is Princess cut dimonds .05ct each
all my rings are size6 and a bit and all hand made..


----------



## ame

Beautiful! I LOVE the stacks!


----------



## skyqueen

Gorgeous rings everyone...keep them coming!!!


----------



## 4everLV

ImagineThat810 said:


> I adore this ring, how unique!



Thank you! My objective was mega finger coverage.


----------



## nyc_cady

Here's my little piece of bling!!!  

Specs on my diamonds are:
Center diamond: 1.10 carat, F color, VVS1 clarity
Side stones: .52 & .54 carat, F/G color, VVS1-2 clarity

Setting is: 18KT white gold with 2.1 carat total weight with all three rings.  I flanked the wedding rings on either side of the engagement ring creating a sandwich so to speak!


----------



## mrs moulds

nyc_cady said:


> Here's my little piece of bling!!!
> 
> Specs on my diamonds are:
> Center diamond: 1.10 carat, F color, VVS1 clarity
> Side stones: .52 & .54 carat, F/G color, VVS1-2 clarity
> 
> Setting is: 18KT white gold with 2.1 carat total weight with all three rings. I flanked the wedding rings on either side of the engagement ring creating a sandwich so to speak!


 
Oh, how pretty.


----------



## nyc_cady

mrs moulds said:


> Oh, how pretty.


 
Thank you!! I know we used to be ring twins, I got mine reset though!


----------



## candypants1100

so many pretty new rings! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## skphotoimages

Here is mine with it's new head.  It used to be 6 prong, but I didn't like how round it was.  Hubby wouldn't let me get a cushion so I double four pronged the round I have to give it a different shape optically.
It's not perfect yet, the prongs need some tweeking, but it's close enough finally to post pictures of!
Center is 1.55 ct I vs2.  White gold.  Size 4 with sizing bars to fit my size 3.25 finger.


----------



## skyqueen

^^Love your ring...thanks for sharing!


----------



## mjlover1977

skphotoimages - wow - that looks massive ... well done!

*bellacherie - very elegant and timeless .... stunning *


----------



## skyqueen

bellacherie said:


> I got engaged almost a week ago - here is my Tiffany princess cut ring which I :


If eating my veggies gets me a ring like yours...I'll do it!!!
Lovely and looks great on your finger!


----------



## mrs moulds

nyc_cady said:


> Thank you!! I know we used to be ring twins, I got mine reset though!


 
I know!!!

I love, love, love what you done to it.  It is so different, just elegant.


----------



## nc.girl

bellacherie said:


> I got engaged almost a week ago - here is my Tiffany princess cut ring which I :



Gorgeous; princess cut is my absolute favorite!



nyc_cady said:


> Here's my little piece of bling!!!
> 
> Specs on my diamonds are:
> Center diamond: 1.10 carat, F color, VVS1 clarity
> Side stones: .52 & .54 carat, F/G color, VVS1-2 clarity
> 
> Setting is: 18KT white gold with 2.1 carat total weight with all three rings.  I flanked the wedding rings on either side of the engagement ring creating a sandwich so to speak!



Sooo beautiful! I love the round center stone being framed by a square shape; it's very unique.



skphotoimages said:


> Here is mine with it's new head.  It used to be 6 prong, but I didn't like how round it was.  Hubby wouldn't let me get a cushion so I double four pronged the round I have to give it a different shape optically.
> It's not perfect yet, the prongs need some tweeking, but it's close enough finally to post pictures of!
> Center is 1.55 ct I vs2.  White gold.  Size 4 with sizing bars to fit my size 3.25 finger.



That looks great! Of course, I liked it before too...the double prongs really did give it a different appearance...beautiful!


----------



## shanam

nyc_cady said:


> Here's my little piece of bling!!!
> 
> Specs on my diamonds are:
> Center diamond: 1.10 carat, F color, VVS1 clarity
> Side stones: .52 & .54 carat, F/G color, VVS1-2 clarity
> 
> Setting is: 18KT white gold with 2.1 carat total weight with all three rings.  I flanked the wedding rings on either side of the engagement ring creating a sandwich so to speak!




Gorgeous!!!!Absolutely.  Very deco looking.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

Mrs.Baker-to-be said:


> Here's Mine!
> 
> Tiffany, 1.24ct, with my Ritani band, .96ct (16 diamonds)
> Pics are from my wedding in September.



simply stunning!


----------



## Cates

nyc_cady said:


> Here's my little piece of bling!!!
> 
> Specs on my diamonds are:
> Center diamond: 1.10 carat, F color, VVS1 clarity
> Side stones: .52 & .54 carat, F/G color, VVS1-2 clarity
> 
> Setting is: 18KT white gold with 2.1 carat total weight with all three rings.  I flanked the wedding rings on either side of the engagement ring creating a sandwich so to speak!




Love love love this! Very art deco looking!


----------



## Necromancer

alana40 said:


> Hi, everyone.. these are my current ering..sss
> 
> made up of 3 diamonds bands..
> the top band is Brillant round diamonds .06ct each
> the middle band is also Brillant round diamonds with .12ct and .05ct
> the bottom band is Princess cut dimonds .05ct each
> all my rings are size6 and a bit and all hand made..


 

They are all really lovely.


----------



## alana40

Thanks, Necromancer
I kinda love to get a single (big one) diamond for the ering... but i'm not a very careful person. So i guess the stacks are more suitable for me and my personality. Not sure if i want the fourth diamonds band or...


----------



## solange

I don't think I've posted my set. :shame:


----------



## skphotoimages

^Wow!  can you tell us more about your lovely unique ring?


----------



## sweetdreamer16

yea it's pretty unique! What stone is it? A topaz?


----------



## solange

skphotoimages said:


> ^Wow! can you tell us more about your lovely unique ring?


 


sweetdreamer16 said:


> yea it's pretty unique! What stone is it? A topaz?


 

It's a green spinel. I love the color! I've been married a few years, but I still just stare at it. It's like a piece of candy and just glitters in the sun. 

The wedding ring has a 10pt diamond in it.

The settings are white gold. I'm a 4.25, 4.5 when my hands have swollen with the humidity here. 

*Greetings! This is the husband. Thank you for asking about the ring. The stone and ring setting were purchased in an artisanal jewlery store. The day I went in was the day the store recieved the stone. The setting caught my attention because how it gives the impression of twirl, which I know my wife likes. *
*Now, the biggest issue was that my girlfriend, now wife, was with me that day. So, very discreetly, the owner worked with me so that she didn't find out what we were up to.*
*So, I asked the owner of the store if he could use the ring setting and add the tear drop spinel stone and Voila.  *
*I strongly believe that the ring spoke for itself when I proposed.*
*Thank you and now, back to Solange.*

Lol, threadjacker!


----------



## skphotoimages

You two are too cute 
Its an amazing ring!


----------



## Contessa

solange said:


> It's a green spinel. I love the color! I've been married a few years, but I still just stare at it. It's like a piece of candy and just glitters in the sun.
> 
> The wedding ring has a 10pt diamond in it.
> 
> The settings are white gold. I'm a 4.25, 4.5 when my hands have swollen with the humidity here.
> 
> *Greetings! This is the husband. Thank you for asking about the ring. The stone and ring setting were purchased in an artisanal jewlery store. The day I went in was the day the store recieved the stone. The setting caught my attention because how it gives the impression of twirl, which I know my wife likes. *
> *Now, the biggest issue was that my girlfriend, now wife, was with me that day. So, very discreetly, the owner worked with me so that she didn't find out what we were up to.*
> *So, I asked the owner of the store if he could use the ring setting and add the tear drop spinel stone and Voila.  *
> *I strongly believe that the ring spoke for itself when I proposed.*
> *Thank you and now, back to Solange.*
> 
> Lol, threadjacker!



This is a mini piece of art......and so unlike anyone else's!


----------



## AngelBABY84

solange said:


> I don't think I've posted my set. :shame:


^^Gorgeous. Nice to see a ring that not everyone and their grandmother own!


----------



## Necromancer

*solange*, I like your ring, it's lovely and a little different.


----------



## solange

skphotoimages said:


> You two are too cute
> Its an amazing ring!


 


Contessa said:


> This is a mini piece of art......and so unlike anyone else's!


 


AngelBABY84 said:


> ^^Gorgeous. Nice to see a ring that not everyone and their grandmother own!


 


Necromancer said:


> *solange*, I like your ring, it's lovely and a little different.


 
Thank you! You are the sweetest(s)! I love how unique it is, and how it fits us so perfectly. The ring and the DH both brighten my day.


----------



## KristyDarling

Solange --  your wedding set is wearable ART. I adore it!! And what a sweet, thoughtful husband you have.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

solange said:


> It's a green spinel. I love the color! I've been married a few years, but I still just stare at it. It's like a piece of candy and just glitters in the sun.
> 
> The wedding ring has a 10pt diamond in it.
> 
> The settings are white gold. I'm a 4.25, 4.5 when my hands have swollen with the humidity here.
> 
> *Greetings! This is the husband. Thank you for asking about the ring. The stone and ring setting were purchased in an artisanal jewlery store. The day I went in was the day the store recieved the stone. The setting caught my attention because how it gives the impression of twirl, which I know my wife likes. *
> *Now, the biggest issue was that my girlfriend, now wife, was with me that day. So, very discreetly, the owner worked with me so that she didn't find out what we were up to.*
> *So, I asked the owner of the store if he could use the ring setting and add the tear drop spinel stone and Voila.  *
> *I strongly believe that the ring spoke for itself when I proposed.*
> *Thank you and now, back to Solange.*
> 
> Lol, threadjacker!


 
It is such a beautiful ring; I love how your hubby hijacked the thread!  Makes me :lolots:.


----------



## baglici0us

Here are my rings.. 

I photographed them on my pinkie because its a really warm night and my fingers are slightly swollen.

Its the classic tiffany setting with a 2.2mm half circle channel set and a full circle jazz band.

















I like the versatility of switching the bands around and wearing just the two bands by itself sometimes, or just the e-ring by itself. Its really fun to change up the look of it .


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I love your set, Bagilicious!


----------



## kohl_mascara

baglici0us said:


> Here are my rings..
> 
> I photographed them on my pinkie because its a really warm night and my fingers are slightly swollen.
> 
> Its the classic tiffany setting with a 2.2mm half circle channel set and a full circle jazz band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the versatility of switching the bands around and wearing just the two bands by itself sometimes, or just the e-ring by itself. Its really fun to change up the look of it .



Beautiful!!!


----------



## hoppus37

Happikoala said:


> here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!



So pretty!!


----------



## grkbella03

Mrs.Baker-to-be said:


> Here's Mine!
> 
> Tiffany, 1.24ct, with my Ritani band, .96ct (16 diamonds)
> Pics are from my wedding in September.



SO STUNNING!! I love the shoes too....that's like the best picture ever!


----------



## Necromancer

Lovely set, *Bagilicious*.


----------



## ChloeSF

Hello! Apologies for the grainy iphone photos, but here is my 4.5 carat Colombian emerald (emerald cut of course, hehe), in an 18k white gold setting with VVS1, D diamonds. 

It's so hard to capture the sparkle and lustre of this emerald, but I get AMAZING feedback on it.  As a Muzo-mined Colombian emerald it's a much more intense blue-green color than most emeralds you see - I love it!!





This is the closest to the real color I could get:













And this is our family heirloom ring, a 1 carat royal asscher solitaire:


----------



## jmaemonte

^Beautiful!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

Hi!  As a lot of you know I started a thread on my newly re-set yellow diamond by Tacori.    The white diamond set is my original wedding set that I mostly wear on my right hand now.  Here are the specs on both ring sets:

Yellow Diamond:
Platinum
4.83 carat natural fancy yellow
VS2
Setting:  2.36 ctw
Eternity Wedding Band: 1.51 ctw

White Diamond Set:
Platinum
1.63 carat princess cut D color Internally Flawless

Wedding band:  JB Starr 1.65 carat channel set princess cut diamonds


----------



## ChloeSF

That Tacori is breathtaking. Wow. Both are gorgeous but that yellow diamond is just unbelievable!


----------



## UkrainianDoll

WOW! Congrats to all of you lucky ladies! If ever I get married, I want a HUGE diamond!


----------



## Cates

That emerald is absoluting breathtaking ChloeSF!! 

...same goes for that fancy yellow diamond jmaemonte-girl, that is insane!


----------



## Babilu

jmaemonte said:


> Hi!  As a lot of you know I started a thread on my newly re-set yellow diamond by Tacori.    The white diamond set is my original wedding set that I mostly wear on my right hand now.  Here are the specs on both ring sets:
> 
> Yellow Diamond:
> Platinum
> 4.83 carat natural fancy yellow
> VS2
> Setting:  2.36 ctw
> Eternity Wedding Band: 1.51 ctw
> 
> White Diamond Set:
> Platinum
> 1.63 carat princess cut D color Internally Flawless
> 
> Wedding band:  JB Starr 1.65 carat channel set princess cut diamonds



Holy Smokes! That's one gorgeous ring!!! I'm falling in love more and more with yellow diamonds lately...


----------



## Necromancer

*jmaemonte*, I love your yellow diamond.
*Chloe*, your emerald ring is stunning.


----------



## Bri 333

Am loving everyone's rings!!! Keep those pics coming ladies.


----------



## solange

These rings are beautiful! More, more, lol.


----------



## nc.girl

solange said:


> These rings are beautiful! More, more, lol.



I second this motion!!!


----------



## takeoutbox

tiffanys embrace


----------



## kohl_mascara

takeoutbox said:


> tiffanys embrace



Beautiful!!!  The embrace is one of Tiffany's loveliest settings.  Congrats on such a beautiful ring!


----------



## rei35

takeoutbox said:


> tiffanys embrace



aww it looks sooo prettyyyy!!!!!!
i haven't uploaded mine but mine looks like embrace (custom made, my husband's fam is a jeweler) 

would you mind asking how much the carat?


----------



## nc.girl

takeoutbox said:


> tiffanys embrace



Beautiful; I love the Embrace!


----------



## takeoutbox

thanks ladies.   rei, it's slightly over 1 carat, i think? 1.06ish?


----------



## Cates

lovely takeoutbox!


----------



## rei35

>takeoutbox

thanks! it's very nice. i love it. what's your ring size? your fingers are long and thin!


----------



## toiletduck

takeoutbox said:


> tiffanys embrace



wowee! that ring is stunning!!


----------



## toiletduck

Here's a better picture of my set...


----------



## lily25

^So beautiful! I 'm envious of the thicker bands!


----------



## Sharont2305

lubird217 said:


> Sharont2305 - that is beautiful! is your setting rose gold?
> 
> Swanky - cmon! it's time to share  this is a good inconspicuous thread!


 Hi Hun, It's platinum xx


----------



## nc.girl

toiletduck said:


> Here's a better picture of my set...



Gorgeous! I really like how each prong has a small diamond in it; very unique.


----------



## pandapharm

nc.girl said:


> Gorgeous! I really like how each prong has a small diamond in it; very unique.



Agreed! It's very beautiful  I have never seen anything else like that before. Forgive me for I'm not that familiar with Tiffany, is that a standard ring setting or did you have them customize it that way?


----------



## NYHONEY

takeoutbox said:


> tiffanys embrace


 
beautiful ring! congrats!

hi im thinking getting this collection as well. chould u tell me the size of the center stone?  thanks ton!


----------



## tiffany_lover

I have a Tiffany RB solitaire in platinum (can't figure out how to reduce pic size to post here -sorry!).  Specs: .35 VS1 G  I got engaged 2 months ago


----------



## amina.pink

I got engaged last week


----------



## nc.girl

amina.pink said:


> I got engaged last week
> 
> View attachment 1344883
> View attachment 1344884



Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## alessia70

ChloeSF said:


> Hello! Apologies for the grainy iphone photos, but here is my 4.5 carat Colombian emerald (emerald cut of course, hehe), in an 18k white gold setting with VVS1, D diamonds.
> 
> It's so hard to capture the sparkle and lustre of this emerald, but I get AMAZING feedback on it.  As a Muzo-mined Colombian emerald it's a much more intense blue-green color than most emeralds you see - I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the closest to the real color I could get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is our family heirloom ring, a 1 carat royal asscher solitaire:



This is so beautiful! I also have an emerald ring (not as an engagement ring though), do you wear yours everyday? I already chipped mine and i don't wear it daily


----------



## ChloeSF

Alessia, so sorry to hear you chipped your ring! At first I was worried about wearing mine everyday, but so far the only problem I've had is one of the pavés on the shank came out. I think that when we get married I'll probably save it for special occasions and just wear my band, but right now I love it too much to keep in the jewelry box


----------



## chanel*liz

4.7 carats


----------



## zh1va

chanel*liz - argh!!!!!!!!!!! that is to die for


----------



## itsonly4me

chanel*liz said:


> 4.7 carats




WOW!  I think we need some more shots of that!


----------



## acrowcounted

itsonly4me said:


> WOW!  I think we need some more shots of that!



I agree! I'd love to see a profile pic. It must sit three inches off her finger!!


----------



## Bri 333

Wowowowowowowowowowowow!!!!!





chanel*liz said:


> 4.7 carats


----------



## toiletduck

pandapharm said:


> Agreed! It's very beautiful  I have never seen anything else like that before. Forgive me for I'm not that familiar with Tiffany, is that a standard ring setting or did you have them customize it that way?



You can't see it in the picture I posted but the prongs are actually encrusted with diamonds too. DH proposed with a simple Tiffany's 6-prong setting but I decided to use my mother's old setting (I think she may have designed it herself) instead.


----------



## candypants1100

congrats to all the newly engaged- these are lovely to look at!


----------



## Cates

congrats amina.pink!!! Your ring it absolutely lovely 

Chanel*liz-your ring is spectacular as well!


----------



## amina.pink

Thank you nc.girl and Cates


----------



## kat99

Congratulations to all the newly engaged! Some beautiful rings on here.


----------



## Chantilly0379

How I  my ring!


----------



## originalheather

^^^ very unique!  Can you post a pic of it on your finger?


----------



## trustlove

My Tiffany e-ring and & Tiffany w-band


----------



## QueenCoco

^gorgeous trustlove!


----------



## bb10lue

trustlove said:


> My Tiffany e-ring and & Tiffany w-band



Congrats!!! Something about Tiffany....Its just so beautiful.


----------



## alessia70

trustlove said:


> My Tiffany e-ring and & Tiffany w-band



Beautiful! Do you perhaps have a clearer picture of the weddingband?? we're still deciding on the weddingbands


----------



## trustlove

alessia70 said:


> Beautiful! Do you perhaps have a clearer picture of the weddingband?? we're still deciding on the weddingbands


 

Thanks . Here is a pic of the wedding band. It is the Tiffany Metro.


----------



## originalheather

I love that band!


----------



## candypants1100

i looove the metro band!


----------



## nc.girl

trustlove said:


> Thanks . Here is a pic of the wedding band. It is the Tiffany Metro.



Your solitaire is gorgeous, and I love how dainty your wedding band looks!


----------



## alessia70

trustlove said:


> Thanks . Here is a pic of the wedding band. It is the Tiffany Metro.



it's very elegant on you!


----------



## trustlove

Thank you everyone!


----------



## mrs moulds

trustlove said:


> My Tiffany e-ring and & Tiffany w-band


 

Beautiful.....


----------



## mrs moulds

chanel*liz said:


> 4.7 carats


 Okay, I am blind over here!!


----------



## Chantilly0379

originalheather said:


> ^^^ very unique! Can you post a pic of it on your finger?


 
Sure! Sorry if a little blurry my camera phone isn't the best.


----------



## Babilu

trustlove said:


> Thanks . Here is a pic of the wedding band. It is the Tiffany Metro.



CONGRATS Trustlove!

I remember you couldn't decide on which one to get a few months ago! I am SO GLAD you decided on the classic solitaire! It's timeless!


----------



## Babilu

chanel*liz said:


> 4.7 carats



Holy Smokes! Now that's some bling!!!! LOVE it!!!


----------



## originalheather

Chantilly0379 said:


> Sure! Sorry if a little blurry my camera phone isn't the best.


 
Very pretty!!


----------



## pazt

chanel*liz said:


> 4.7 carats



gorgeous TDF! congrats!


----------



## Chantilly0379

originalheather said:


> Very pretty!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## chanel*liz

pazt said:


> gorgeous TDF! congrats!


 

Thanks!


----------



## kestro75

it's replica legacy setting.... I think it's quite nice for the price we paid.


----------



## kohl_mascara

kestro75 said:


> it's replica legacy setting.... I think it's quite nice for the price we paid.



Beautiful!!  I don't think it's like the legacy setting at all (since the legacy is Edwardian style with bead-set borders with a cushion cut center diamond) and your center looks like it's a princess cut but it's a lovely piece


----------



## kestro75

Your right... it doesn't look like it at all.


----------



## nc.girl

kestro75 said:


> it's replica legacy setting.... I think it's quite nice for the price we paid.



Your ring is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for anything princess cut.


----------



## terps08

Mrs.Baker-to-be said:


> Here's Mine!
> 
> Tiffany, 1.24ct, with my Ritani band, .96ct (16 diamonds)
> Pics are from my wedding in September.



  I'm in love with your set and those pictures are amazing!


----------



## kestro75

Thank You Ladies... .


----------



## CoachGirl12

toiletduck said:


> Here's a better picture of my set...


Wow, I absolutely love your set! What type of wedding band is that, if you don't mind me asking? so gorgeous!


----------



## shattrstar

i guess i should finally post my ering here. It's a ceylon sapphire with a micropave band.

and yes, the ring is a bit big on my finger (ergo how it looks crooked lol), but i have big knuckles =( so resizing isn't an option.  i was told however, that with a wedding band, the ering will be a bit more snug, is that true?? =/ I hope so. the thing spins around my finger a lot and its kinda annoying to wear sometimes...


----------



## kohl_mascara

shattrstar said:


> i guess i should finally post my ering here. It's a ceylon sapphire with a micropave band.
> 
> and yes, the ring is a bit big on my finger (ergo how it looks crooked lol), but i have big knuckles =( so resizing isn't an option.  i was told however, that with a wedding band, the ering will be a bit more snug, is that true?? =/ I hope so. the thing spins around my finger a lot and its kinda annoying to wear sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 1358255



The e-ring will be on the outside of the wedding band, so it may not solve the spinning issues.  Have you considered shot beads?


----------



## shattrstar

kohl_mascara said:


> The e-ring will be on the outside of the wedding band, so it may not solve the spinning issues.  Have you considered shot beads?



i probably will wear it on the outside of the ering to set it in place instead. what are shot beads?


----------



## Swanky

I've never heard them called shot beads, I call them sizing beads.  I think they're the same{?}
They're like a tiny little BB {like BB gun "BB"} and they install it into the inside of the band and it makes it just as easy to get over knuckles, then helps it fit a bit tighter on the finger.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've never heard them called shot beads, I call them sizing beads.  I think they're the same{?}
> They're like a tiny little BB {like BB gun "BB"} and they install it into the inside of the band and it makes it just as easy to get over knuckles, then helps it fit a bit tighter on the finger.



LOL, yes, sizing beads.  The Customer Service people at Tiffany kept referring to them as "shot beads" so I got started calling them that as well.


----------



## mp4

I have the beads in my ring and it still spins....


----------



## kohl_mascara

mp4 said:


> I have the beads in my ring and it still spins....



Maybe the beads aren't big enough?


----------



## Swanky

If your ring is way too big the beads won't be enough.


----------



## shattrstar

ooh, sizing beads! i gotcha! 

Not so sure how i feel about those though because i guess they actually solder the beads onto the ring.. I'm like paranoid about doing anything to alter it! lol

also, im hoping to find a more temp solution since the cold weather here in so cal totally isn't making the ring fit any better and throwing me off a lot about how well it fits. im really hoping the wedding band solution will work!


----------



## Swanky

It doesn't really alter the ring - not it's structure. They're cool because they're perfect for weather related size issues.


----------



## ame

shattrstar said:


> i guess i should finally post my ering here. It's a ceylon sapphire with a micropave band.
> 
> and yes, the ring is a bit big on my finger (ergo how it looks crooked lol), but i have big knuckles =( so resizing isn't an option.  i was told however, that with a wedding band, the ering will be a bit more snug, is that true?? =/ I hope so. the thing spins around my finger a lot and its kinda annoying to wear sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 1358255


Here's a pic of my ering (sorta) with sizing beads. My knuckle is a full size and a half (as in 6.5 vs the size 5 my finger is) larger. So I have my rings sized to get over my knuckle without ripping a monster hole in the skin, and the beads help fill the gap and prevent major spinning. In the winter it's still spinny but not nearly as bad.  I will agree that with a wedding band it will push the ring further up your finger and help a little, but if your wedding band ends up the same width as your e-ring shank it will not help a lot.


----------



## skyqueen

Mrs Baker...love your Ritani band, looks great with the e-ring!!!
Shattrstar...ceylon saphires are my favorite! Try the sizing beads.


----------



## bagaholic85

ame and shattrstar...your rings are both gorgeous!  another vote for the sizing beads.  they work with the weather bc the beads are strategically placed where theres cartilage on your knuckle, not bone.  the cartilage gives whereas the bone doesnt so you can slide it over your knuckle even though if you were to put it on a sizing tool it would be too small for ur knuckle.  give it a shot!  if you hate it they can be pretty easily removed too


----------



## meluvs2shop

_*Swanky:* when can we see your beauty?! _


----------



## Weirdlo23

So many gorgeous rings, I love it all! I went ring shopping with the boyfriend, he bought the ring and now the waiting game starts. Mind you, I've been waiting for 10 years .  Anyways, the boyfriend teases me with a few pictures..until then..I can't wait!


----------



## pandapharm

Weirdlo23 said:


> So many gorgeous rings, I love it all! I went ring shopping with the boyfriend, he bought the ring and now the waiting game starts. Mind you, I've been waiting for 10 years .  Anyways, the boyfriend teases me with a few pictures..until then..I can't wait!



What a beauty!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Chelsea V

Weirdlo23 said:


> So many gorgeous rings, I love it all! I went ring shopping with the boyfriend, he bought the ring and now the waiting game starts. Mind you, I've been waiting for 10 years .  Anyways, the boyfriend teases me with a few pictures..until then..I can't wait!



Beautiful ring!  You must be glad you waited.  .


----------



## Weirdlo23

Thank you *Panda* & *Chelsea*!!! LOL, it's been a long wait but it's worth it!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

The long wait is worth it so such a gorgeous E-Ring! Thanks for sharing *Weirdlo23*


----------



## AECornell

Finally got my ring last Wednesday (3/16)! Sorry the pictures aren't so great, I took them with my iPhone.

I can't really remember all the specs, but,
Center Stone: 1.02 Radiant Cut V colored diamond
Halo, Crown, and Band Stones: .66cts of F colored diamonds (58 total diamonds)


----------



## mp4

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If your ring is way too big the beads won't be enough.



I have a knuckle issue....they determine the size of all of my rings.  I doubt the beads could be bigger... 

Swanky when will we see your ring?  I recall a promise to post pictures here.


----------



## Swanky

Oh I need to I know~ I use my MacBook all day and the pics are on my prehistoric PC, lol!
I will soon!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Well here's mine, pretty small in comparison with everyone elses, and pretty dirty too! They usually shine way more than this, but I couldn't be bothered with cleaning them today. I clean them another time and post again!


----------



## Sass

AEC - your center stone is beautiful did you have your ring custom made?

Weirdo your ring is stunningly beautiful what kind of wedding band are you planning.


----------



## Weirdlo23

Thank you *Sass*! I don't know what type of wedding band I should pick, yet. But..the boyfriend finally proposed last night and this ring is now permanently on my finger!! Yay!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Weirdlo23 said:


> Thank you *Sass*! I don't know what type of wedding band I should pick, yet. But..the boyfriend finally proposed last night and this ring is now permanently on my finger!! Yay!!



Yay congrats!  Such a beautiful ring!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Not the greatest pictures since it was taken with my iPhone, lol. But, here's mine:

I also have a wedding band that matches.


----------



## candypants1100

congrats to all the newly engaged! thanks for sharing your pretty rings!!


----------



## Chineka

AECornell said:


> Finally got my ring last Wednesday (3/16)! Sorry the pictures aren't so great, I took them with my iPhone.
> 
> I can't really remember all the specs, but,
> Center Stone: 1.02 Radiant Cut V colored diamond
> Halo, Crown, and Band Stones: .66cts of F colored diamonds (58 total diamonds)


 

Love the color of the center diamond and congrats on your recent engagement.


----------



## Chineka

Weirdlo23 said:


> Thank you *Sass*! I don't know what type of wedding band I should pick, yet. But..the boyfriend finally proposed last night and this ring is now permanently on my finger!! Yay!!


 
Yeah!!!! Congratulations and I like the cut of your ring.


----------



## itsonly4me

LoveMyMarc said:


> Not the greatest pictures since it was taken with my iPhone, lol. But, here's mine:
> 
> I also have a wedding band that matches.




Congrats!  I love the profile of your setting!


----------



## itsonly4me

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I need to I know~ I use my MacBook all day and the pics are on my prehistoric PC, lol!
> I will soon!




Im still waiting... I know im not the only one whos dying to see it!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

itsonly4me said:


> Congrats!  I love the profile of your setting!



Thanks! Originally I wanted a ring that laid flat on my finger, but I really love it. He did a good job.


----------



## Candice0985

itsonly4me said:


> Im still waiting... I know im not the only one whos dying to see it!


ditto hehe


----------



## tedhugh

coachlover1000 said:


> Well here's mine, pretty small in comparison with everyone elses, and pretty dirty too! They usually shine way more than this, but I couldn't be bothered with cleaning them today. I clean them another time and post again!



Beautiful!  Looking forward to your next pics.


----------



## Hurrem1001

tedhugh said:


> Beautiful! Looking forward to your next pics.


 
Thank you! sorry about the tats! Did them at school and regretted it ever since.


----------



## nc.girl

AECornell said:


> Finally got my ring last Wednesday (3/16)! Sorry the pictures aren't so great, I took them with my iPhone.
> 
> I can't really remember all the specs, but,
> Center Stone: 1.02 Radiant Cut V colored diamond
> Halo, Crown, and Band Stones: .66cts of F colored diamonds (58 total diamonds)



Beautiful!



coachlover1000 said:


> Well here's mine, pretty small in comparison with everyone elses, and pretty dirty too! They usually shine way more than this, but I couldn't be bothered with cleaning them today. I clean them another time and post again!



Your rings are all gorgeous! They look pretty sparkly to me, to be "dirty" lol. 



Weirdlo23 said:


> Thank you *Sass*! I don't know what type of wedding band I should pick, yet. But..the boyfriend finally proposed last night and this ring is now permanently on my finger!! Yay!!



Love it!


----------



## CMM

Congrats to all of the newly engaged. Your rings are all so beautiful!


----------



## bridetobe

I just got engaged over Thanksgiving and am getting married on September 24th! Tacori setting


----------



## nc.girl

bridetobe said:


> I just got engaged over Thanksgiving and am getting married on September 24th! Tacori setting



Beautiful! More pics, please!


----------



## gmoneylex

I've been married for forever (almost 10 years) but here are my rings...


----------



## VivianYY




----------



## VivianYY




----------



## gmoneylex

Tahni said:


> Here's my sapphire engagement ring. It's white gold with an emerald cut sapphire, surrounded by smaller light blue sapphires and with diamonds on the very narrow band. It's very unusual!
> 
> What do you think of it? I'm considering altering it to make it more practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it though. I didn't want a diamond as the centre stone as sapphires have more personal meaning to me


 
 Absolutely Gorgeous!!  I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## nc.girl

VivianYY said:


>



Gorgeous, and very unique!


----------



## tedhugh

gmoneylex said:


> I've been married for forever (almost 10 years) but here are my rings...



Beautiful!  But more important than the ring - congrats on the 10 years!!!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Here is my ring!  I got engaged December 2010.  It's an ascher cut with a halo.  I'm not sure of the size but I think total is 2.5 carats.  The lady at the jewelry store told me it was a flawless diamond and gave me a lecture on how I need to be really careful with it.  It is a Simon G design.


----------



## jmaemonte

^^^Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^BEAUTIFUL, congrats!!!


----------



## VivianYY

nc.girl said:


> Gorgeous, and very unique!


 
Thanks!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Thanks so much *kohl_mascara* and *jmaemonte* !!!

I love seeing everyone's rings on here....especially with their unique style


----------



## nc.girl

AmyNJacob...wow!!! That is stunning!


----------



## chessmont

VivianYY said:


>



I love this ring!  Did you design it?


----------



## AmyNJacob

Thanks nc.girl!


----------



## VivianYY

chessmont said:


> I love this ring! Did you design it?


 
Thanks!  No, I wish I designed this ring, I would be filthy rich if I did =)  It's one of the Tiffany Victoria Collection.


----------



## LeeWaz

Here's mine from Gold River Jewellers, Brisbane, Australia LOVE THEM!!
*Engagement Ring*
White Gold
1 Ct
VVS2 Clarity
E Colour
*Wedding Ring*
Can't remember what size each stone is 
SI Clarity
F Colour
My rings are obviously inspired by Tiffany & Co but there was no way I wanted to pay their extreme prices. But love Tiffany's designs so classic.


----------



## chinkee21

LeeWaz said:


> Here's mine from Gold River Jewellers, Brisbane, Australia LOVE THEM!!
> *Engagement Ring*
> White Gold
> 1 Ct
> VVS2 Clarity
> E Colour
> *Wedding Ring*
> Can't remember what size each stone is
> SI Clarity
> F Colour
> My rings are obviously inspired by Tiffany & Co but there was no way I wanted to pay their extreme prices. But love Tiffany's designs so classic.


 

Whoah! We almost have an identical set! You got good taste!


----------



## missD

That asscher + halo is outta this world!


----------



## LeeWaz

chinkee21 said:


> Whoah! We almost have an identical set! You got good taste!



We're Classic lol


----------



## toiletduck

CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow, I absolutely love your set! What type of wedding band is that, if you don't mind me asking? so gorgeous!



Thank you! It's an eternity band with 12 brilliant round cuts that are approximately 0.25 carats each, with a total of 3 carats.


----------



## kat99

VivianYY said:


>



Love your Victoria ring!


----------



## hoppus37

bridetobe said:


> I just got engaged over Thanksgiving and am getting married on September 24th! Tacori setting



beautiful ring and perfect day (my birthday)!! congrats!!


----------



## flrich23

nwhite said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'm still very excited! I can't stop looking at it .
> 
> Here's one more on the rose petals my fiance proposed to me with


 

I can't stop looking at this either.  It is beautiful!!


----------



## flrich23

Weirdlo23 said:


> Thank you *Sass*! I don't know what type of wedding band I should pick, yet. But..the boyfriend finally proposed last night and this ring is now permanently on my finger!! Yay!!


 

Aww it's so gorgeous!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## whoops

Yay! I can now contribute this this thread:

Setting: Tacori 2639rd75 Plain Shank Halo in 18k White Gold
Diamond: 1.25 Carats Hearts & Arrows F VS1 Canadian Diamond
Ring Size: 5.25


----------



## nwhite

flrich23 said:


> I can't stop looking at this either.  It is beautiful!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## nwhite

whoops - WOW, that is just GORGEOUS!!  Congrats!!


----------



## 4everLV

whoops - wow, big congrats! That is a gorgeous ring! Your stone looks GINORMOUS!!!


----------



## ame

Whoops I LOVE it. It is AMAZING.


----------



## candypants1100

Whoops-congrats!!!! That ring is a stunner!


----------



## Weirdlo23

Whoops - That's a beautiful ring!!!


----------



## whoops

Nwhite, 4ever, ame, Candy, weird - thank you so much! I love my e-ring and the second the fiancé slipped it onto my finger I knew that it was perfect and everything I had ever wanted and dreamed of for an engagement ring! I can't believe I'm getting married!!!


----------



## Chineka

AmyNJacob said:


> Here is my ring! I got engaged December 2010. It's an ascher cut with a halo. I'm not sure of the size but I think total is 2.5 carats. The lady at the jewelry store told me it was a flawless diamond and gave me a lecture on how I need to be really careful with it. It is a Simon G design.


 
I love the setting on your ring. It's simply beautiful. Congratulations!!!


----------



## dusty paws

Yes I can finally post here! after 8 years 5 months and 6 days i'm engaged to my best friend.


----------



## whoops

dusty paws said:


> Yes I can finally post here! after 8 years 5 months and 6 days i'm engaged to my best friend.



Congratz!!!! Tacori girls! Beautiful ring! No hand shots?


----------



## dusty paws

pardon my desk lol


----------



## whoops

Very pretty!!! Do you have stats? It's beautiful on your hand! Looks like a solitaire then you see the intricate profile. Love it!


----------



## dusty paws

he has the paperwork hidden at his desk... so i'm going to have to get it off him. i'll post stats once i have them.


----------



## Contessa

^ Dusty Paws, that's IS beautiful!

Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## ame

dusty paws said:


> pardon my desk lol



gorgeous. More plz


----------



## nekonat

dusty paws said:


> Yes I can finally post here! after 8 years 5 months and 6 days i'm engaged to my best friend.





dusty paws said:


> pardon my desk lol



Beautiful ring ladies!!

Here's mine and the proposal story is here:
http://vanillalavenderdelights.blogspot.com/2011/03/procrastination-queen.html


----------



## surprise

Here is my Tiffany & Co. "Sola" engagement ring.  As some of you know this is newest e-ring design, and is a white diamond version of the "Soleste."

0.78 center stone
1.22 total wt
size 6 3/4


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

^^^ beautiful! congrats!!!


----------



## bb10lue

surprise said:


> Here is my Tiffany & Co. "Sola" engagement ring.  As some of you know this is newest e-ring design, and is a white diamond version of the "Soleste."
> 
> 0.78 center stone
> 1.22 total wt
> size 6 3/4



Congrats!! Thats some impressive finger coverage!!!


----------



## bb10lue

dusty paws said:


> Yes I can finally post here! after 8 years 5 months and 6 days i'm engaged to my best friend.



Very nice, classic and elegant!!! 
hehe I waited for 6.5 years for mine~! Its so worth it!


----------



## candypants1100

so many pretty new rings. congrats and thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Bonny619

Gorgeous rings! I just spent the last 10 minutes trying to photograph mine but it's nearly impossible for me to get a good pic!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Chineka said:


> I love the setting on your ring. It's simply beautiful. Congratulations!!!


 
Thank you so much!  I am so glad my fiance has good taste!


----------



## Luv2Sh0p

*Weirdlo23* your ring is gorgeous... also, which CL shoe is that in your pictures? I'm on the hunt for the perfect wedding shoe.. TIA!


----------



## dusty paws

one last one to show the detailing (clearly i'm in love, haha)


----------



## beastofthefields

dusty paws said:


> Yes I can finally post here! after 8 years 5 months and 6 days i'm engaged to my best friend.


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww congrats so much to you.  I could cry Im so happy for you. and to your best friend too - wonderful! xx


----------



## surprise

Some more views of my Soleste, so the setting is better appreciated:


----------



## kohl_mascara

dusty paws said:


> Yes I can finally post here! after 8 years 5 months and 6 days i'm engaged to my best friend.



CONGRATS!!!  I am so happy for you!  I have been eagerly awaiting your proposal and ring - and now it's finally here!   The ring is absolute perfection on your hand! You must be over the moon!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Surprise - I commented in the sola thread already, but your ring is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Contessa

dusty paws said:


> one last one to show the detailing (clearly i'm in love, haha)



This reminds me of a ring from the Italian Renaissance period! Beautiful!!!


----------



## ame

surprise said:


> Here is my Tiffany & Co. "Sola" engagement ring.  As some of you know this is newest e-ring design, and is a white diamond version of the "Soleste."
> 
> 0.78 center stone
> 1.22 total wt
> size 6 3/4





surprise said:


> Some more views of my Soleste, so the setting is better appreciated:



WOW! THAT is gorgeous!!! Congrats!!! 



dusty paws said:


> one last one to show the detailing (clearly i'm in love, haha)


I LOVE this profile.


----------



## itsonly4me

dusty paws said:


> one last one to show the detailing (clearly i'm in love, haha)




This is beautiful congrats!!! PS I love the date of your engagement!


----------



## nc.girl

dusty paws said:


> one last one to show the detailing (clearly i'm in love, haha)



Your ring is amazing; congrats!


----------



## ms.jayn

dusty paws said:


> Yes I can finally post here! after 8 years 5 months and 6 days i'm engaged to my best friend.


my sister has the same setting!  it's a beauty! congrats


----------



## ms.jayn

whoops said:


> Yay! I can now contribute this this thread:
> 
> Setting: Tacori 2639rd75 Plain Shank Halo in 18k White Gold
> Diamond: 1.25 Carats Hearts & Arrows F VS1 Canadian Diamond
> Ring Size: 5.25


very nice!!


----------



## Contessa

ms.jayn said:


> my sister has the same setting!  it's a beauty! congrats



I thought that ring was yours? I remember you posting about it in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...s-yours-look-like-18567-314.html#post16138021 (post #4707, pg 314)

Or am I confusing it w/ something else?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ It looks like a different setting to me!

Congrats to the newly engaged!!

I can't wait to get mine! It's been sitting in the drawer for far too long!


----------



## ms.jayn

Contessa said:


> I thought that ring was yours? I remember you posting about it in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...s-yours-look-like-18567-314.html#post16138021 (post #4707, pg 314)
> 
> Or am I confusing it w/ something else?


you're confusing mine with dusty paws ring.. mine is 2507 and hers and my sister's is 2504.


----------



## Contessa

ms.jayn said:


> you're confusing mine with dusty paws ring.. mine is 2507 and hers and my sister's is 2504.


 
LOL.....ok! Makes sense. 

All I know is yours is a gorgeous ring too. Love the look.


----------



## ms.jayn

Contessa said:


> LOL.....ok! Makes sense.
> 
> All I know is yours is a gorgeous ring too. Love the look.


aw, thank you thank you!


----------



## whoops

ms.jayn said:


> you're confusing mine with dusty paws ring.. mine is 2507 and hers and my sister's is 2504.



My sister and I are Tacori twins too. I have the round diamond in the 2639 and she has a cushion diamond in the 2620!!! We also both picked it without knowing what the other picked! I was even THIS close to getting the 2620 myself too. haha


----------



## kohl_mascara

Whoops. . .your avatar is so breathtaking!!!


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> Whoops. . .your avatar is so breathtaking!!!



Thank you! I'm so happy that I was able to capture the shot. it's officially been my desktop background & phone wallpaper! Just so I can stare at it at any given time of the day! haha... in addition of course to the actual ring itself!


----------



## Contessa

Whoops, your ring looks MASSIVE!


----------



## whoops

Contessa said:


> Whoops, your ring looks MASSIVE!



Thank you! I'm hoping it's enough to prevent shrinkage in the future! 

Just wait until you get yours! I think your halo is not as delicate as mine so you'll have some amazing coverage! I really can't wait. Your ring is gorgeous as a solitaire too so I can't wait to compare the before and after. When I saw your name on this thread I thought it was an early reveal... but then i realized it's way too late haha


----------



## Swanky

GORGEOUS rings ladies!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I'M ENGAGED!!!!

I can't believe it!!  

Here's my ring... 
0.81 C7 VS1 Cognac diamond centre 
57 white diamonds .59tcw
Size 9




















Look at the fire!


----------



## whoops

lisalovesshoes said:


> I'M ENGAGED!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> Here's my ring...
> 0.81 C7 VS1 Cognac diamond centre
> 57 white diamonds .59tcw
> Size 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the fire!



Congratz!!! He proposed! How did he do it? It's a beautiful colored stone and I love round halos! You should do your own post!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ My own thread? Hmmm..... OK!  

Thank you!!


----------



## Contessa

Here's my recent & FINAL upgrade!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Contessa* your ring is beautiful!!


----------



## whoops

Contessa said:


> Here's my recent & FINAL upgrade!



Love that last picture!!!! I love that color of the flower against the SHINE and glow you can see off the center stone! hehe and of course you have to have the driving picture. Driving is the BEST after having some new finger jewelry. For some reason, the light behind the wheel makes it glow perfect!


----------



## Contessa

lisalovesshoes said:


> *Contessa* your ring is beautiful!!



Thank You 

Yours is absolutely beautiful too! Very unique!  And your centre stone is set higher like mine. My jeweller told me they had mine constructed this way to show off more of the diamond & allow the light to penetrate it. Makes it all the more sparkly!

Whoops, yes, just so you know my car was in "park" when I snapped that photo!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^Aww thank you!!  Yeah.. That's what my jeweler said too! hehe I've always thought I'd get a low profile setting.. but I'm totally in love with this one now!!!


----------



## Contessa

lisalovesshoes said:


> ^^Aww thank you!!  Yeah.. That's what my jeweler said too! hehe I've always thought I'd get a low profile setting.. but I'm totally in love with this one now!!!



At one point this weekend I had a fleeting moment where I thought I'd have them re-set it lower, but after wearing it & seeing the amazing fire and brilliance, I've banished that foolish idea from my head.


----------



## whoops

Contessa said:


> Thank You
> 
> Yours is absolutely beautiful too! Very unique!  And your centre stone is set higher like mine. My jeweller told me they had mine constructed this way to show off more of the diamond & allow the light to penetrate it. Makes it all the more sparkly!
> 
> Whoops, yes, just so you know my car was in "park" when I snapped that photo!



Even if you were in drive going down the freeway on a curvy road in bad conditions and took the picture... i would understand! lol not recommend it! but understand. DF has been doing the driving lately this weekend so that I just stare in the passenger seat.


----------



## Samia

VivianYY said:


>



Beautiful!


----------



## nc.girl

lisalovesshoes said:


> I'M ENGAGED!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> Here's my ring...
> 0.81 C7 VS1 Cognac diamond centre
> 57 white diamonds .59tcw
> Size 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the fire!



Gorgeous!!! I love the depth of the color. Congrats!


----------



## Babilu

Contessa - Gorgeous ring!! I'm starting to fall in love with halo's....how many upgrades have you had?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Contessa said:


> Here's my recent & FINAL upgrade!



 I just love seeing your ring!  I especially love "rings perched atop flower" pics!!! 

. . .and, never say "final" or you'll jinx yourself!! LOL


----------



## sunshinejustice

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night!
> 
> Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
> My ring Size 5.25


That's a very beautiful ring :


----------



## Contessa

Babilu said:


> Contessa - Gorgeous ring!! I'm starting to fall in love with halo's....how many upgrades have you had?


 
LOL....feels like a dozen or more! Actually, 3. My cushion upgrade was switched to an RB as finding a cushion to my jeweller's liking was becoming quite the challenge. 

And from my RB solitaire, the halo called my name. I LOVE it. No regrets. Best decision I ever made.



kohl_mascara said:


> I just love seeing your ring! I especially love "rings perched atop flower" pics!!!
> 
> . . .and, never say "final" or you'll jinx yourself!! LOL


 
If I "dare" mention any upgrades to DH right now? I bet run!!!!


----------



## skphotoimages

Contessa said:


> At one point this weekend I had a fleeting moment where I thought I'd have them re-set it lower, but after wearing it & seeing the amazing fire and brilliance, I've banished that foolish idea from my head.


 
I used to think my diamond just didn't have fire to it due to the cut, but after my reset I realized they had drilled down into my last head to set the diamond as low as possible as I requested.  Now it sits up higher and I am BLOWN AWAY by the fire.  
With some diamonds atleast, it makes all the difference.


----------



## nwhite

Thank you *Sunshinejustice*!!


----------



## Contessa

skphotoimages said:


> I used to think my diamond just didn't have fire to it due to the cut, but after my reset I realized they had drilled down into my last head to set the diamond as low as possible as I requested.  Now it sits up higher and I am BLOWN AWAY by the fire.
> With some diamonds atleast, it makes all the difference.



I need to see yours again!!!!


----------



## skphotoimages

Contessa said:


> I need to see yours again!!!!


I need to take pictures again.  The last pictures I posted was the first head the jeweler attempted.  The prongs were off then.  I better get some pictures because my ring goes back on the 19th to see if they can manage to get rid of the pitting where laser work was done, make my shank round, not all F'd up like it is now, and get the stone straight in the head.  *sigh*  I'm ~this~ close to taking it elsewhere, but if it can be fixed at no additional charge...I figure I'll let them try.
Anyway, I'll get some pictures up in just a few.


----------



## Contessa

skphotoimages said:


> I need to take pictures again. The last pictures I posted was the first head the jeweler attempted. The prongs were off then. I better get some pictures because my ring goes back on the 19th to see if they can manage to get rid of the pitting where laser work was done, make my shank round, not all F'd up like it is now, and get the stone straight in the head. *sigh* I'm ~this~ close to taking it elsewhere, but if it can be fixed at no additional charge...I figure I'll let them try.
> Anyway, I'll get some pictures up in just a few.


 
Yay!


----------



## ame

skphotoimages said:


> I used to think my diamond just didn't have fire to it due to the cut, but after my reset I realized they had drilled down into my last head to set the diamond as low as possible as I requested.  Now it sits up higher and I am BLOWN AWAY by the fire.
> With some diamonds atleast, it makes all the difference.


I LOVE high settings and this new Vatche one is WAY too low for my tastes. But I am not going to mess with it. It's definitely open enough though to get lots of light from all around.

I like your head being more open also. 


skphotoimages said:


> I need to take pictures again.  The last pictures I posted was the first head the jeweler attempted.  The prongs were off then.  I better get some pictures because my ring goes back on the 19th to see if they can manage to get rid of the pitting where laser work was done, make my shank round, not all F'd up like it is now, and get the stone straight in the head.  *sigh*  I'm ~this~ close to taking it elsewhere, but if it can be fixed at no additional charge...I figure I'll let them try.
> Anyway, I'll get some pictures up in just a few.


Tell them to send them to J.C.  Seriously. That kid isn't capable.


----------



## Contessa

ame said:


> I LOVE high settings and this new Vatche one is WAY too low for my tastes. But I am not going to mess with it. It's definitely open enough though to get lots of light from all around.
> 
> I like your head being more open also.


 
I call my new halo the "Dubai" setting.

I finally had a thorough look at it last night. It's a very unique setting b/c the diamond is set in such a way that it sits slightly "above" the halo. When you look down on it from a certain angle, there's a space NOT an airline, but something like it. The "culet" or depth of the diamond is barely if not at all visible beneath the halo from the side gallery view. Not sure if I like that, but if it was set lower, I'd lose the lightness and airy feel.

Because of the way it's set, light gets in at the diamond from ALL angles which is why it sparkles much more than it did before. I've never seen a setting like it actually- diamond is lifted "up & away" from the halo, but held only by the tops of the double-claw prongs. Unreal.


----------



## kohl_mascara

skphotoimages said:


> I need to take pictures again.  The last pictures I posted was the first head the jeweler attempted.  The prongs were off then.  I better get some pictures because my ring goes back on the 19th to see if they can manage to get rid of the pitting where laser work was done, make my shank round, not all F'd up like it is now, and get the stone straight in the head.  *sigh*  I'm ~this~ close to taking it elsewhere, but if it can be fixed at no additional charge...I figure I'll let them try.
> Anyway, I'll get some pictures up in just a few.



Yes yes, more pics, new pics!


----------



## ame

Contessa said:


> I call my new halo the "Dubai" setting.
> 
> I finally had a thorough look at it last night. It's a very unique setting b/c the diamond is set in such a way that it sits slightly "above" the halo. When you look down on it from a certain angle, there's a space NOT an airline, but something like it. The "culet" or depth of the diamond is barely if not at all visible beneath the halo from the side gallery view. Not sure if I like that, but if it was set lower, I'd lose the lightness and airy feel.
> 
> Because of the way it's set, light gets in at the diamond from ALL angles which is why it sparkles much more than it did before. I've never seen a setting like it actually- diamond is lifted "up & away" from the halo, but held only by the tops of the double-claw prongs. Unreal.


That sounds super cool. Id like to see some photos of THAT


----------



## CMM

Contessa said:


> I call my new halo the "Dubai" setting.
> 
> I finally had a thorough look at it last night. It's a very unique setting b/c the diamond is set in such a way that it sits slightly "above" the halo. When you look down on it from a certain angle, there's a space NOT an airline, but something like it. The "culet" or depth of the diamond is barely if not at all visible beneath the halo from the side gallery view. Not sure if I like that, but if it was set lower, I'd lose the lightness and airy feel.
> 
> Because of the way it's set, light gets in at the diamond from ALL angles which is why it sparkles much more than it did before. I've never seen a setting like it actually- diamond is lifted "up & away" from the halo, but held only by the tops of the double-claw prongs. Unreal.


 
I would love to see pictures of this!!!


----------



## Contessa

ame said:


> That sounds super cool. Id like to see some photos of THAT


 



CMM said:


> I would love to see pictures of this!!!


 
Ladies, I will try. It's difficult to capture on film, but I will see what I can do.


----------



## surprise

lisalovesshoes said:


> I'M ENGAGED!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> Here's my ring...
> 0.81 C7 VS1 Cognac diamond centre
> 57 white diamonds .59tcw
> Size 9



Wow!  This is stunning.  I love how high the center diamond is raised up! It is so unique.  And the color is amazing!


----------



## Swanky

I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.
3.67 center
I color VS1


----------



## Swanky

Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}


----------



## whoops

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}



Beautiful! I love that you went with a cathedral setting too!


----------



## nc.girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}



Wow, your ring is absolutely stunning!!! I've been waiting to see this one for awhile! I love everything about it...serious sparkle factor! Congrats; glad you're so happy with it!


----------



## ame

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}


*dies* HUBBA HUBBA


----------



## meluvs2shop

_All the rings in here are stunning!!!

Swanky-I'm glad you shared with us your ring-its so pretty and delicate but still has the WOW factor._


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Swanky* that ring is outrageously stunning!!


----------



## itsonly4me

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}




  That profile shot is TDF!!!  I love how the diamonds are everywhere!   Sooooo beautiful! Thank you for posting.


----------



## sniderms

Swanky!!!!

OMG....THAT RING IS MY DREAM.....absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Swanky - your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## phathoe

Swanky...beautiful ring!

May I ask which Leon Mege setting is that?


----------



## missD

OMG Swanky the pave work is AMAZING. It's like the diamonds are glued to each other, the gold holding it all together looks so delicate yet well built. Like a perfect row of diamonds....WOW.


----------



## dusty paws

holy cannoli swanky!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Swanky - your ring is beautiful (but it was already amazing before)!


----------



## CMM

Swanky- absolutely STUNNING!!! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## bextasy

Swanky- gorgeous new setting!


----------



## Swanky

Thanks y'all!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





phathoe - it was custom made/designed, it's not one of his "stock" designs.
I sat w/ him for a couple of hours going through each detail.  The pics don't do it justice, the workmanship is beyond!


----------



## carvedwords

Wow, Swanky!!!  Your ring is gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## hlfinn

swanky- it turned out so beautifully!!! wow!!! i am so glad we got to see it.


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.



So pretty!!!  Love the setting and I love the diamond prongs.  Sometimes with diamonds on the prongs it can look too gaudy, but in this case it looks very classy and delicate. Love it!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## imgg

Contessa said:


> Here's my recent & FINAL upgrade!



Wow!  gorgeous!!  Congrats on your upgrade!!!


----------



## candypants1100

swanky- thanks for sharing! it is so stunning!


----------



## skphotoimages

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}


 
WHOA!!!!!
Dang!!!!

That is FANTASTIC!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Swanky, HOLY MOLY!  That should designated a lethal weapon.
*


----------



## Contessa

imgg said:


> Wow!  gorgeous!!  Congrats on your upgrade!!!



Thanks so much! 

Swanky, that is one masterpiece!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Swanky

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

imgg, I agree   But if you notice, you really can't see the pave work on the prongs at all when it's on.  Only I can see it when I'm driving and my hand it holding the top of the wheel or when it's off.  Like a beautiful little surprise!


----------



## phathoe

it looks beautiful! wear it in good faith, lucky lady! 

QUOTE=Swanky Mama Of Three;18645056]Thanks y'all!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





phathoe - it was custom made/designed, it's not one of his "stock" designs.
I sat w/ him for a couple of hours going through each detail.  The pics don't do it justice, the workmanship is beyond![/QUOTE]


----------



## lovesparkles

Swanky - it's beyond beautiful and I'm sure that you are over the moon with it. Congrats and I hope you enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.



Whoa!  I LOVE your ring.  Beautiful and delicate setting with a whopper center stone. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kari2065

Wow Swanky... it's absolutely gorgeous and classy!


----------



## lubird217

Swanky you truly deserve your own thread. I could look at pictures of this ring all day long!!


----------



## tirhado21

Swanky beautiful... just beautiful!
Can you post the stats? Sorry if you did that already!


----------



## ame

hey Swanky, are you going to get a band (one-sided pave) to go with or do you think you'll pass to avoid the donut rubbing?


----------



## Contessa

I hear Stephen Kirsch of Timeless Jewelry does amazing work as well. I think he used to work for Leon.


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> imgg, I agree   But if you notice, you really can't see the pave work on the prongs at all when it's on.  Only I can see it when I'm driving and my hand it holding the top of the wheel or when it's off.  Like a beautiful little surprise!




That is a beautiful surprise and a pretty neat trick!  I am so happy for you that is turned out so pretty!  The diamond itself is beyond gorgeous and it's a perfect setting to compliment it.  Congrats again!


----------



## ame

Contessa said:


> I hear Stephen Kirsch of Timeless Jewelry does amazing work as well. I think he used to work for Leon.


That would be accurate! Faster and much nicer too.


----------



## Cates

Swanky-it's about time you laid that bling on us!! It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## AlwaysHope

Beautiful rings ladies!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.



Congrats Swanky!!! OMG what a gorgeous ring! Leon is amazing, I'm glad you love it and had a good experience with him, enjoy that beauty!!!


----------



## whoops

dusty paws said:


> Yes I can finally post here! after 8 years 5 months and 6 days i'm engaged to my best friend.



Just came back to see your ring again. Haha I just noticed there is the smallest halo on it and it really is beautiful on your hand! Tacori knows how the do the best halos! Plain shank halos makes me swoon.

I hope wedding planning is going well for you! How exciting!


----------



## sjunky13

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}


 Umm! Swanky your ring is breathtaking!!!! I love the shot with your 2 gorgeous Beverly K bands! 
What a stunner!! Are you scared to wear it? Will you wear it daily? 
Will Leon work on smaller stones? LOL. The profile is very Harry Winston! 
Again seeing all these RB's are making me love them again. I have been dreaming of a cushion. But after seeing all these gorgeous resets, I might rethink!


----------



## dusty paws

whoops said:


> Just came back to see your ring again. Haha I just noticed there is the smallest halo on it and it really is beautiful on your hand! Tacori knows how the do the best halos! Plain shank halos makes me swoon.
> 
> I hope wedding planning is going well for you! How exciting!


 



thank you for the ring compliments! and wedding planning is anything but well. lol


----------



## ahertz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}



Well worth the wait (yours and ours).  It's GORG!!


----------



## graceful

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}


 
O.M.G.  That is incredible!  I love the new setting!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.


WOW, A...absolutely gorgeous!!!
Wear in good health!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwhite

Swanky - I just love his designs and yours is stunning!  Absolutely gorgeous!  It looks great on your hand too


----------



## Contessa

dusty paws said:


> thank you for the ring compliments! and wedding planning is anything but well. lol



Your ring is beautiful! I had to have another peek at it!


----------



## Swanky

Thanks again everyone!!! 




tirhado21 said:


> Swanky beautiful... just beautiful!
> Can you post the stats? Sorry if you did that already!


The center is 3.67 VS2 I Excellent cut.


Ame, not sure. . .  I loved stacking my bands, but have not even wanted to put anything next to it yet.  I may just stack the bands together for traveling or days when I don't wear the ring - like Disney or whatever.

Sjunky - yes, I wear it everyday   I believe in wearing your goods!


----------



## DearBuddha

Holy smokes, Swanky! What a gorgeous reset!


----------



## tulip618

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.



Swanky,
Your ring is really beautiful!!!! How much did you spend (approximately) to re-set your ring?? I am thinking of doing something similar to my E-ring. TIA!!!


----------



## Babilu

Swanky....AMAZING ring!!!! I love the setting!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.


 

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ame

Swanky I look forward to seeing how that pans out  But I do think he did the donut on purpose lol



dusty paws said:


> thank you for the ring compliments! and wedding planning is anything but well. lol


Isn't that the pits? It's supposed to be a fun experience to plan for your marriage but when things go wrong it's just not! It's stress! It's like a job. A crappy job. Where you get abused and underpaid and overworked. lol

I design wedding invites and I deliberately set my business up so that it was as little stress as possible, and with a few exceptions, I have been successful. Ironically the "exceptions" are almost all due to them being MY family. And being therefore INSANE.  The only non-family one I can think of was where the girl mistyped her husband's last name and had said "copy and paste that, it's atrocious and I don't think you need the stress". And it was misspelled. lol He missed it. She missed it. His PARENTS missed it.  We had the entire huge order assembled and ready to mail when the grandmother spotted it and the bride went into meltdown mode since the paper was discontinued and I couldn't get enough to reprint the entire quantity. We ended up dismantling as many as we could reprint and sent the misspelled ones to people who wouldn't know, and the reprints to the family. HAHAH! I thought they weren't going to make it. They were all so mad at each other.


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> Swanky I look forward to seeing how that pans out  But I do think he did the donut on purpose lol
> 
> 
> Isn't that the pits? It's supposed to be a fun experience to plan for your marriage but when things go wrong it's just not! It's stress! It's like a job. A crappy job. Where you get abused and underpaid and overworked. lol
> 
> I design wedding invites and I deliberately set my business up so that it was as little stress as possible, and with a few exceptions, I have been successful. Ironically the "exceptions" are almost all due to them being MY family. And being therefore INSANE.  The only non-family one I can think of was where the girl mistyped her husband's last name and had said "copy and paste that, it's atrocious and I don't think you need the stress". And it was misspelled. lol He missed it. She missed it. His PARENTS missed it.  We had the entire huge order assembled and ready to mail when the grandmother spotted it and the bride went into meltdown mode since the paper was discontinued and I couldn't get enough to reprint the entire quantity. We ended up dismantling as many as we could reprint and sent the misspelled ones to people who wouldn't know, and the reprints to the family. HAHAH! I thought they weren't going to make it. They were all so mad at each other.



Thats so awesome! I had no idea! You must be incredibly talented and creative! haha how funny! I totally typo my invites! After DF supposedly checked it. Instead of "10 o'clock in the morning" it was "10 o'clock in morning" ugh! And only noticed at the very end after hours of assembly. We laughed and said oh well move on! It's small and family so they might actually think it's funny. I told DF I hope our ceremony is filled with funny personal goof ups. Knowing us something is bound to happen!


----------



## ame

I fell in the doorway during my "Grand Entrance". I tripped. I fell flat. It was funny as hell. Yet infuriating. I asked my dad to go first, he didn't and down I went!

I don't know that I'd say "talented and creative", but thank you!!!! I enjoy it most of the time, its just when something goes wrong that it makes me really rethink. It's very hard to compete against the internet vendors and really even against some local ones.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, how did I miss all the action in here?

Contessa, I LOVE your halo.  It is so gorgeous, and truly sets off your stone. 

Swaky, I have been WAITING for your reveal.  I really think you need to start a thread, that thing needs to be easy to get back to for us to swoon on!!!  It is so, so, pretty.


----------



## purplepinky

Swanky your ring is just lovely!! I am also curious, as a previous poster asked....approx how much was your re-set with Leon? I have been wanting to work with him on a similar task, but wanted some idea of what his costs are.


----------



## Contessa

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, how did I miss all the action in here?
> 
> Contessa, I LOVE your halo.  It is so gorgeous, and truly sets off your stone.
> 
> Swaky, I have been WAITING for your reveal.  I really think you need to start a thread, that thing needs to be easy to get back to for us to swoon on!!!  It is so, so, pretty.



Thanks LYM!

And yes....Swanky's is drop dead gorgeous!!!! But then, it really suits the owner 

Swanky, LOVE your re-set. That's a true fairy-tale ring.


----------



## VivianYY

whoops said:


> Yay! I can now contribute this this thread:
> 
> Setting: Tacori 2639rd75 Plain Shank Halo in 18k White Gold
> Diamond: 1.25 Carats Hearts & Arrows F VS1 Canadian Diamond
> Ring Size: 5.25



One of the most beautiful design!!!!


----------



## needloub

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.



Love love your ring. I just love the setting!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night!
> 
> Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
> My ring Size 5.25



A late congratulations!! Did you ever find out if that ring was custom made or where he purchased it from? It is gorgeous!


----------



## ricababes

Here's my engagement ring...


----------



## Gimmethebag

Ricababes, I think your set is so modern and chic!


----------



## sindiecess

My tiffany engagement ring, it not that spectacular compared to some other beautiful rings on here, but i think its pretty and simple 

specs:
3.52 ct
round
E colour
vvs1


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1382434&stc=1&d=1302980682://


----------



## whoops

sindiecess said:


> My tiffany engagement ring, it not that spectacular compared to some other beautiful rings on here, but i think its pretty and simple
> 
> specs:
> 3.52 ct
> round
> E colour
> vvs1
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1382434&stc=1&d=1302980682://



Spectacular is an under statement to your ring! I love it and the nails are fab too! If i had such a high quality beautiful stone I would have chosen the same thing! Beautiful!


----------



## ame

HOLY MACKEREL! Honker! 

Beautiful rings ladies. I am LOVING the bulgari set!


----------



## kohl_mascara

sindiecess said:


> My tiffany engagement ring, it not that spectacular compared to some other beautiful rings on here, but i think its pretty and simple
> 
> specs:
> 3.52 ct
> round
> E colour
> vvs1
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1382434&stc=1&d=1302980682://



Beautiful ring!  And love the nail polish, is it the OPI PotC shatter???


----------



## nwhite

ChanelHoarder said:


> A late congratulations!! Did you ever find out if that ring was custom made or where he purchased it from? It is gorgeous!



Thank you!  He purchased the band and center stone from a local jeweler.  The band is designed by a jeweler in the LA/Beverly Hills area!


----------



## ljavu

I had no idea i would be posting anything on this site so soon 

Mrs. Stiles to be...


----------



## ame

Congrats!!!! BEAUTIFUL ring


----------



## sindiecess

Lol hehe yes it's the Katy perry shatter with gold underneath 
You ladies are so sweet


----------



## dusty paws

lj congrats! gorgeous ring!


----------



## kohl_mascara

ljavu said:


> I had no idea i would be posting anything on this site so soon
> 
> Mrs. Stiles to be...



CONGRATS!  Your ring is soooo brilliant and clear like sparkling ice! I love it!!!


----------



## ljavu

ame said:


> Congrats!!!! BEAUTIFUL ring



thank u.


----------



## ljavu

dusty paws said:


> lj congrats! gorgeous ring!



thank u.


----------



## ljavu

kohl_mascara said:


> CONGRATS!  Your ring is soooo brilliant and clear like sparkling ice! I love it!!!



thank you.


----------



## GucciObsessed

Sindices that is a jaw dropping ring! Gorgeous!


----------



## GucciObsessed

LJ I like how it is set - so pretty!


----------



## candypants1100

congrats to the newly engaged!!! beautiful rings!


----------



## Swanky

Yes, LOTS of gorgeous rings!!!


----------



## zjajkj

All the rings here are so beautiful!


----------



## Jelly Belly

kohl_mascara said:


> I totally feel you!!!  I couldn't concentrate at all at school today =)
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  I am!  About time LOL (jk!).  I have been waiting for this ring for over a month and it's FINALLY permanently on my hand!!!



That is so gorgeous.  May I ask what cut is the centre stone?  I was looking at something similar.  Thanks!


Thanking all you ladies for sharing!  Such gorgeous rings!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Jelly Belly said:


> That is so gorgeous.  May I ask what cut is the centre stone?  I was looking at something similar.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanking all you ladies for sharing!  Such gorgeous rings!



Thank you so much!  The cut is a cushion modified brilliant


----------



## sindiecess

kohl_mascara, your ring is so nice, i love the double halo


----------



## dls80ucla

Couldn't tell you the specs if my life depended on it. LOL 

I do know center stone is Cushion, approx 2.25 carats. Total weight is just above 3.

Still trying to figure out what to do for a wedding band. A band will not sit flush against the E-ring so thinking two small bands on each side of e-ring band that is about the same size, if not smaller than, the e-ring band. Jonesing for some rose gold bands.


----------



## kohl_mascara

sindiecess said:


> kohl_mascara, your ring is so nice, i love the double halo



Thank you!  How sweet of you


----------



## pastizzi

This thread is giving me some great ideas!


----------



## mjlover1977

stunning rings ladies - of all shapes and sizes!


----------



## dls80ucla

dls80ucla said:


> Couldn't tell you the specs if my life depended on it. LOL
> 
> I do know center stone is Cushion, approx 2.25 carats. Total weight is just above 3.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what to do for a wedding band. A band will not sit flush against the E-ring so thinking two small bands on each side of e-ring band that is about the same size, if not smaller than, the e-ring band. Jonesing for some rose gold bands.



Trying this again, clearly I don't know how to add images...


----------



## Contessa

dls80ucla said:


> Trying this again, clearly I don't know how to add images...



Very pretty!! Love halos!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

dls80ucla said:


> Trying this again, clearly I don't know how to add images...



Very pretty!
You could put a wedding band on your right hand?  I've seen some women do that and it's a nice alternative if you can't put a band right up to the engagement ring! 
Or maybe you could get a band (rose gold since you said you wanted one!) custom made to fit against your ring? idk?? hope that's not a stupid suggestion. lol


----------



## sunshinejustice

Happikoala said:


> here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!


Congratulations!! Beautiful ring! !!!


----------



## SassieMe

ricababes said:


> Here's my engagement ring...



OMG! That is just so elegant!


----------



## Z&J

This is my 3rd reset (all with the 3 original diamonds) in 14 years.


----------



## nc.girl

Z&J said:


> This is my 3rd reset (all with the 3 original diamonds) in 14 years.



Beautiful! Love your nail polish too...what brand/color is that?


----------



## Z&J

nc.girl said:


> Beautiful! Love your nail polish too...what brand/color is that?


 

Thank you. It's Essie Starry Starry Night.


----------



## nc.girl

Z&J said:


> Thank you. It's Essie Starry Starry Night.



OMG...lucky you! I can't find that color anywhere!!! There is currently ONE on eBay and it's already at $21.50 with 3 days left on the auction grrr.


----------



## Z&J

I was lucky enough to find it brand new on ebay about 2 years ago for $10. Keep looking you never know... GL



nc.girl said:


> OMG...lucky you! I can't find that color anywhere!!! There is currently ONE on eBay and it's already at $21.50 with 3 days left on the auction grrr.


----------



## nc.girl

Z&J said:


> I was lucky enough to find it brand new on ebay about 2 years ago for $10. Keep looking you never know... GL



You got a great deal on that polish! I am not giving up; I'll keep looking and waiting! If I get too desperate I might end up paying a lot more than I should, but at least I'll have it hehe.


----------



## ricababes

SassieMe said:


> OMG! That is just so elegant!


Thank you!


----------



## dls80ucla

ChanelHoarder said:


> Very pretty!
> You could put a wedding band on your right hand?  I've seen some women do that and it's a nice alternative if you can't put a band right up to the engagement ring!
> Or maybe you could get a band (rose gold since you said you wanted one!) custom made to fit against your ring? idk?? hope that's not a stupid suggestion. lol



couple problems i have....my left and right hand ring fingers are different sizes. so if i size to right hand and decide i don't want to wear e-ring and move band to left, it will be too big. also, don't want to get a custom band to accommodate e-ring because it would look funny if worn alone....unless perhaps i get one fitted and one regular band


----------



## kohl_mascara

My friend from college just got engaged with the new lucida split shank from Tiffany.  It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## gucci girl

omg i love this thread...........


----------



## lovesparkles

Khol mascara,

who is that adorable puppy in your avatar?? I'm in love.


----------



## kohl_mascara

lovesparkles said:


> Khol mascara,
> 
> who is that adorable puppy in your avatar?? I'm in love.



Thank you!   His name is Bailey and he's my little ragamuffin  He also turned 4 last week! The pic of him in my avatar is from this past Christmas haha  I put the bow on him but he kept trying to bite it off, so he ended up tearing it up by the end of the night!


----------



## Sunshine1234

surprise said:


> Here is my Tiffany & Co. "Sola" engagement ring.  As some of you know this is newest e-ring design, and is a white diamond version of the "Soleste."
> 
> 0.78 center stone
> 1.22 total wt
> size 6 3/4


Hey! Gorgeous ring!!!! I received the Soleste, too, but when I went to Tiffany's the other week to look at bands none seemed to really fit with it. Have you found one or will you be doing a single wide-band?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Sunshine1234 said:


> Hey! Gorgeous ring!!!! I received the Soleste, too, but when I went to Tiffany's the other week to look at bands none seemed to really fit with it. Have you found one or will you be doing a single wide-band?



Are you looking for a band that matches with the micropave of the soleste?  I think the novo band matches the best out of all the wedding bands at Tiffany. Both bands are platinum whereas the metro is a little too thin and is 18kt wg.

However, the best matching band I've seen is at Cartier (even though it is also 18kt wg)!  The metal work, width and the way the diamonds are set match the soleste almost *exactly*.  
http://www.bridal.cartier.us/#/bridal/the-collection/wedding-bands/classic-wedding-rings/gem-set-wedding-rings/b4077900-wedding-band


----------



## cjudy

Beautiful rings ladies! Wish you all a happy marriage!


----------



## krisalyn

not exactly engagement rings, but something the bf got me.

1.19ct RB F/VS1 Hearts and Arrows









2.06 Princess G/VVS2


----------



## pandapharm

Gorgeous! With those beauties, can't wait to see what the ACTUAL e-ring looks like!!


----------



## whoops

pandapharm said:


> Gorgeous! With those beauties, can't wait to see what the ACTUAL e-ring looks like!!



mte!


----------



## nc.girl

krisalyn said:


> not exactly engagement rings, but something the bf got me.
> 
> 1.19ct RB F/VS1 Hearts and Arrows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.06 Princess G/VVS2



Wow; they're both stunning! You are one lucky lady!



pandapharm said:


> Gorgeous! With those beauties, can't wait to see what the ACTUAL e-ring looks like!!



Haha, meeee too!


----------



## Jahpson

gucci girl said:


> omg i love this thread...........




agreed. I think its better then the celebrity engagement thread. lolololol (as far as the rings)


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.




awww your little hands! Love love love love this ring!


----------



## Swanky

that actually made me giggle out loud!  Thanks Jahp


----------



## octopi888

Newbie here... I'm glad there are many jewelry enthusiasts out there! Nice to meet y'all!


----------



## KacieK

@Krisalyn...Your rings are beautiful.


----------



## may3545

Here is mine. I'm so so SO thrilled to be spending my life with this amazing man. I hope our future is long and wonderful together 

Specs:
1.2 carat round brilliant center, VVS1, E color, Hearts and Arrows cut
Set in 18kt white gold with 0.46tcw of pave diamonds






















Thanks for letting me share! Everyone's rings here are sooo fabulous, I love them!


----------



## wintotty

May, Congrats on your engagement!

Your ring is very unique and SO pretty!!


----------



## nwhite

May - that is really beautiful!!!  So clear!!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*may3545* your ring is beautiful and unique!! Congratulations!


----------



## Contessa

may3545 said:


> Here is mine. I'm so so SO thrilled to be spending my life with this amazing man. I hope our future is long and wonderful together
> 
> Specs:
> 1.2 carat round brilliant center, VVS1, E color, Hearts and Arrows cut
> Set in 18kt white gold with 0.46tcw of pave diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Everyone's rings here are sooo fabulous, I love them!



Simply beautiful! Best wishes for a wonderful life together!


----------



## SarahLee10

I would post mine but I dont have it yet! I'm working hard to get it dont worry, you all will be the first to know


----------



## zjajkj

*may3545*, congrats on the engagement


----------



## john.rider

Girls, I think you have very beautiful and expensive rings. Did you buy it online or in the jewelry shop?


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Congratulations May!! Beautiful ring! I hope you have a wonderful marriage!


----------



## nc.girl

Gorgeous ring, *may3545*! I've never seen one quite like that before; very unique.


----------



## Julide

may3545 said:


> Here is mine. I'm so so SO thrilled to be spending my life with this amazing man. I hope our future is long and wonderful together
> 
> Specs:
> 1.2 carat round brilliant center, VVS1, E color, Hearts and Arrows cut
> Set in 18kt white gold with 0.46tcw of pave diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Everyone's rings here are sooo fabulous, I love them!



Huge congrats *May3545*!!! Wishing you all the best!!


----------



## zh1va

SarahLee10 said:


> I would post mine but I dont have it yet! I'm working hard to get it dont worry, you all will be the first to know



13 and a half years on and im STILL working on it


----------



## ame

That's getting seriously into x or get off the pot territory...well really that's well beyond it for me.


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> That's getting seriously into x or get off the pot territory...well really that's well beyond it for me.





I always think of the movie the bachelor when I hear this...


----------



## carvedwords

May, CONGRATS & beautiful ring!!!!!


----------



## princesspig

Beautiful rings, and to all of you; congrats!

This is my engagement ring:


----------



## Bentley1

zh1va said:


> 13 and a half years on and im STILL working on it



Aww, I hope you dream comes true and you have a beautiful ring on your finger very soon!


----------



## chpwhy

Congrats May!!.. You E ring is gorgeous..


----------



## annabananas

This is my ring. I don't know anything about what size/color/clarity it is. Would it be rude to ask? I don't want to take it to a store as they may be rude since I didn't buy it there. I couldn't even guess the stone size. My finger is a size 5.5. It is not really the style I would have picked. It seems more traditional. I like split shank. BUT I have yet to find one like the one I have and I like that it is unique. Also, I have the most unromantic fiance ever, so, I am just happy he went out of his way to get me something different. I want to eventually add an anniversary band to other side.


----------



## surprise

Sunshine1234 said:


> Hey! Gorgeous ring!!!! I received the Soleste, too, but when I went to Tiffany's the other week to look at bands none seemed to really fit with it. Have you found one or will you be doing a single wide-band?




Couldn't find one that went right up against the ring due to the way it is set. We wound up buying one that is micropave all the way around. There's a little gap when I wear them together but it still looks good. It's almost like the band looks like a second ring of diamonds from the soleste but you can still tell them apart. The band is also very thin (3mm). Anything else looked like it dwarfed the ring. :/ I guess that's one down side. The band alone looks silly bc it's so demure but DH said for our first anniversary he would buy me a more substantial band to wear alone if I choose. I work in a hospital so wearing my ring all the time is hard because of all the surgeries/hand washing. Hope that helps!


----------



## SarahLee10

I hate to be the bearer of bad news  but 13 and a half years:weird: Patti for Millionare Matchmaker says your suppose to be out after two years What happend?  I ask this with love 







zh1va said:


> 13 and a half years on and im STILL working on it


----------



## pandapharm

princesspig said:


> Beautiful rings, and to all of you; congrats!
> 
> This is my engagement ring:


 
How unique! Are you getting a similar style wedding ring as well?



annabananas said:


> This is my ring. I don't know anything about what size/color/clarity it is. Would it be rude to ask? I don't want to take it to a store as they may be rude since I didn't buy it there. I couldn't even guess the stone size. My finger is a size 5.5. It is not really the style I would have picked. It seems more traditional. I like split shank. BUT I have yet to find one like the one I have and I like that it is unique. Also, I have the most unromantic fiance ever, so, I am just happy he went out of his way to get me something different. I want to eventually add an anniversary band to other side.


 
It looks beautiful! I think the ring is very unique, quite the opposite of traditional actually. As long as the meaning behind it is good, then that is all that matters


----------



## Contessa

SarahLee10 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news  but 13 and a half years:weird: Patti for Millionare Matchmaker says your suppose to be out after two years What happend?  I ask this with love



I agree. 

After the first few dates or depending on whether you've developed a strong friendship, you pretty much just "know" whether this is someone you can see spending the rest of your life with. 

13 years is a long time. Have you asked what his plans/ambitions are?


----------



## princesspig

pandapharm said:


> How unique! Are you getting a similar style wedding ring as well?



Thanks.

I actually don't know yet.

Currently, we're still talking about if we should just "convert" the e-ring to my wedding ring, as this is quite common where I am from.

My fiance however seems to want a wedding band himself, so we may end up getting a new ring each.

We haven't really looked too much wedding rings yet. 
We got engaged in November, and was planning on getting married this summer, but we don't want to rush with the planning (it has to be fun, and not too stressful  and loads of stuff has happened with our jobs), we are waiting until next summer


----------



## Contessa

princesspig said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I actually don't know yet.
> 
> Currently, we're still talking about if we should just "convert" the e-ring to my wedding ring, as this is quite common where I am from.
> 
> My fiance however seems to want a wedding band himself, so we may end up getting a new ring each.
> 
> We haven't really looked too much wedding rings yet.
> We got engaged in November, and was planning on getting married this summer, but we don't want to rush with the planning (it has to be fun, and not too stressful  and loads of stuff has happened with our jobs), we are waiting until next summer



Very romantic! Especially since you live in one of the best countries in the world!

Being European myself, I know that rushing is NOT part of the euro vocabulary.....a completely different way of life. Enjoy this process.....it's a special one.


----------



## zh1va

SarahLee10 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news  but 13 and a half years:weird: Patti for Millionare Matchmaker says your suppose to be out after two years What happend?  I ask this with love




I wouldnt consider you the bearer of bad news at all  however, i wouldnt consider Patti from millionaire matchmaker to have any real idea..... 

suppose to be out in 2 years simply for not putting a ring on it??? i find that quite odd to be honest... we have a solid relationship and in this day and age its lasted longer than a number of marriages.... we have a wonderful home, great careers and a happy and healthy life - thats what matters. yeah sure i would love a sparkly ring but hey that doesnt change our commitment to one another.. he spoils me rotten, treats me like a princess and in the similar words of samantha from SATC - i dont want a diamond ring, i want a ring with diamonds..... theres a difference...


----------



## skyqueen

^^I have several friends that have lived together for 20 plus years. Seems to work for them. No children involved and all legal paperwork (civil union) dotted and signed.

Sorry if this is OT...love everyone's rings!!!


----------



## Jennifer.L

Considering Patti, from Millionaire Matchmaker, is not married and, seemingly, hasn't had very successful relationships, I wouldn't listen to her. In fact, didn't she become engaged to a man that she had been dating for 4+ years, before he proposed? Also, didn't that relationship fail, too? I think she needs to heed her own advice.


----------



## QueenCoco

zh1va said:


> I wouldnt consider you the bearer of bad news at all  however, i wouldnt consider Patti from millionaire matchmaker to have any real idea.....
> 
> suppose to be out in 2 years simply for not putting a ring on it??? i find that quite odd to be honest... we have a solid relationship and in this day and age its lasted longer than a number of marriages.... we have a wonderful home, great careers and a happy and healthy life - thats what matters. yeah sure i would love a sparkly ring but hey that doesnt change our commitment to one another.. he spoils me rotten, treats me like a princess and in the similar words of samantha from SATC - i dont want a diamond ring, i want a ring with diamonds..... theres a difference...


 

Wow! How forward of people to think their opinion on YOUR life (that they know nothing about) matters. Everyone is not a carbon copy of eachother and there is no time frame in which things are supposed to happen or else it's not going to happen......I find it funny when people know they want to spend the rest of their lives together after a year or two...seriously??? You don't even really know eachother at that point. That's why the divorce rate is so high. At least YOU know you two know eachother and when and if he does propose, it will be forever. Most likloey it will be forever even without that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think that zh1va initially sounded like she wanted to get married, so SarahLee10 was just pointing out that if that is what she wants, and he doesn't want that, there may be an issue.  zh1va, if you're happy the way you are, that is perfect!  And who says you can't have a ring with or without a wedding.


----------



## Necromancer

LMAO. Patti from Millionaire Matchmaker is hardly someone I'd take seriously. C'mon, does anyone?
*zh1va*, you must get sick and tired of explaining yourself (or defending yourself, depending on how you look at it). You go girl. I'm happy you're happy. I wish you both a long and happy life together.
*May3545*, your ring is so lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## Contessa

QueenCoco said:


> Wow! How forward of people to think their opinion on YOUR life (that they know nothing about) matters. Everyone is not a carbon copy of eachother and there is no time frame in which things are supposed to happen or else it's not going to happen......I find it funny when people know they want to spend the rest of their lives together after a year or two...seriously??? You don't even really know eachother at that point. That's why the divorce rate is so high. At least YOU know you two know eachother and when and if he does propose, it will be forever. Most likloey it will be forever even without that.



This is a public forum. People are going to have opinions of all sorts. Neither are right or wrong.

Yours isn't any less valid, but I don't necessarily agree with it 100%  Divorce rates are high for a number of reasons, not soley b/c couples chose to marry earlier as opposed to staying with each other longer. How can you possibly know that after so many years, this man will propose? And that it will be forever? I've known friends who experienced the exact opposite where the best years of their lives were wasted on "waiting". I'm not stating that marriage is for everyone, but if it's not in the cards, then men should say so.....who has time to play these games? Still Queen Coco...I have to give you credit that what you've written is kind and inspirational and shows you believe in the power of love. I think that's such an amazing thing- I believe in it too!

A friend of mine was in a relationship for 10 years- they were living together and they clearly began drifting apart. At one point, she simply terminated the relationship. Why? She wanted to get married and have children. She had dreams, ambitions, hopes, and desires. His head was somewhere else altogether. I fear if SHE hadn't ended the relationship, who knows how many more years he would have continued to waste. 

She's now in a new relationship (6 months) with a man who SHARES her goals and ambitions- also appreciates her. I think she will be engaged soon.

At the end of the day, I believe that a relationship requires daily work and effort to make it successful. Let it slip by the wayside or ignore it (even one day) and you'll have issues. My DH & I were engaged within 6 months- he's not the type of man who wastes anyone's time or plays games. Life's too short. We were good friends however prior to dating which I think is extremely important & plays a pivotal role in the success of a relationship, but the point is, within 1.5 years of dating, we were married....and happily so for 13 years.


----------



## whoops

Contessa said:


> My DH & I were engaged within 6 months- he's not the type of man who wastes anyone's time or plays games. Life's too short. We were good friends however prior to dating which I think is extremely important & plays a pivotal role in the success of a relationship, but the point is, within 1.5 years of dating, we were married....and happily so for 13 years.



Me too! 18 month anniversary he proposed (I knew before and it was about a year when he brought up marriage. We will get married in august which is about a 6 month engagement. (I hope we have your luck!) my mom and dad wear married after 3 month of dating and will be together 32 years this year.

I think relationships work without marriage when it's something both parties want it that way. But if one person wants marriage and the other doesn't. You need to evaluate whether or not it's right for you. My friend spent 12 years with a guy and he proposed but wouldn't follow through. She realized it wasn't for her and now she is engaged to another guy she dated for a year. I think each relationship can work whichever way as long as it's the same direction both couples want. My dads fave example is Goldie hawn and Kurt Russell. They work without marriage because it's just something they can agree to.


----------



## laurayuki

^ita!

Whoops your ring is just so pretty and i'm glad you have it as your avatar so every thread i go here i can catch a glimpse of it!


----------



## whoops

laurayuki said:


> ^ita!
> 
> Whoops your ring is just so pretty and i'm glad you have it as your avatar so every thread i go here i can catch a glimpse of it!



Thank you! I really love staring at it in person and the picture was something I just lucked out to catch at the right time.

Your avatar makes me crave CL! It's been so long for me and him, I'm sure we are overdue for a reunion. I wanted to grab some VP for my wedding but my shoe budget got absorbed into the dress!


----------



## originalheather

Very pretty!!



princesspig said:


> Beautiful rings, and to all of you; congrats!
> 
> This is my engagement ring:


----------



## amber11

QueenCoco said:


> Wow! How forward of people to think their opinion on YOUR life (that they know nothing about) matters. Everyone is not a carbon copy of eachother and there is no time frame in which things are supposed to happen or else it's not going to happen......I find it funny when people know they want to spend the rest of their lives together after a year or two...seriously??? You don't even really know eachother at that point. That's why the divorce rate is so high. At least YOU know you two know eachother and when and if he does propose, it will be forever. Most likloey it will be forever even without that.




yea 2 years is not long at all, especially when your young and you can turn into a whole different person within 2 years, patti's advice of engagement after 2 years is way off in my opinion...


----------



## Bentley1

Two years until engagement is equivalent to saying 2 months salary for an engagement ring.  Its just something that was thrown out there.  Doesn't mean that people who were engaged/married under 2 years rushed into things and didn't know each other well enough or that those who waited longer than 2 years are wasting time and/or need to move on.  Way too many variables at play to put any sort of specific timeline on it.

Love looking at everyone's rings!!


----------



## Sassys

SarahLee10 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news  but 13 and a half years:weird: Patti for Millionare Matchmaker says your suppose to be out after two years What happend?  I ask this with love


 

My male BFF has been with his girlfriend for 14yrs and refuses to marry her (he tells her this all the time).  She gives him altimatums every 6 months and still she has not gotten a ring.  She does not leave him because she has very low self esteem and he will not leave her because they have a child together (I always ask him what does having a child have to do with anything).

I agree, after 2 years and we are not engaged I am gone.  Life is to short and I want to have children (I don't believe in having children unless I am married)


----------



## Swanky

^that's SO sad! If she didn't want to get married it would be fine - but that's borderline emotionally abusive.  So sad.

I think you should know within a year or so if you want to marry your SO - take 5 more before you get hitched, whatev.  But you should at least _know_ IMO.

Anyhoo, more pics please!


----------



## Julide

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^that's SO sad! If she didn't want to get married it would be fine - but that's borderline emotionally abusive.  So sad.
> 
> *I think you should know within a year or so if you want to marry your SO* - take 5 more before you get hitched, whatev.  But you should at least _know_ IMO.
> 
> Anyhoo, more pics please!



I think this makes sense. By that time you should know if you have similiarities and if can handle the differences.


----------



## ame

I have told every guy I dated from about aged 23 on that I want to be married at some point in my life and that if the relationship goes for longer than 6 months without it becoming serious with a future we were done. It weeded out a lot of guys early.


----------



## RedDuchess

6 months, sheesh that's not a lot of time, I wouldn't even know if I wanted to marry someone after 6 months, are your currently engaged? married?


----------



## RedDuchess

Julide said:


> I think this makes sense. By that time you should know if you have similiarities and if can handle the differences.


 
More importantly within a year you know if you DON'T want to marry the person, the problem is most men won't communicate when the train changed directions which leads the woman to believe that they will be arriving at the marriage stop any day now.

Sassy- ITA with your philosphy. I don't even agree with living together prior to engagement or marriage, women make it too easy these days, if you're already living there, raising his children and acting like a wife, why would you get a ring, he obviously doesn't need to get you one[/COLOR]


----------



## Julide

RedDuchess said:


> More importantly within a year you know if you DON'T want to marry the person, the problem is most men won't communicate when the train changed directions which leads the woman to believe that they will be arriving at the marriage stop any day now.
> 
> Sassy- ITA with your philosphy. *I don't even agree with living together prior to engagement or marriage, women make it too easy these days, if you're already living there, raising his children and acting like a wife, why would you get a ring, he obviously doesn't need to get you one*[/COLOR]




Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?My Grandma said that so many times to me I think its burned in my brain!!


----------



## Swanky

Anyone have photos for our photo thread?


----------



## thimp

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Anyone have photos for our photo thread?


----------



## chinkee21

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Anyone have photos for our photo thread?


 
I was wodnering the same thing when I read this page...haha, sounded like a serious conversation going on, LOL!


----------



## birkin101

zh1va said:


> 13 and a half years on and im STILL working on it


 
I would not feel bad about it.  I am almost at a 9 yr mark.  At the beginning I was too young to marry but would have loved to and now I am not so sure anymore.  It sort of feels right for right now, but whatever happens happens.  I was never big on kids either and was always into establishing a career first to be able to provide for myself and not depend on anyone.  I think it depends on a situation, age and person.  In my case, I might have made a big mistake if I married early on...after as everyone suggests 1 yr mark and then regretted it later on.  I am sort of old fashioned that if I marry, it's for life.  Anyways, hang in there and do what's right for you.


----------



## nwhite

:useless:


----------



## may3545

Here's another one of my ering. I can't stop staring at it!!


----------



## bb10lue

*May*, your ring is sooo pretty!! Congrats sweetie!!!! It will go so well with all your H goodies!!!


----------



## zjajkj

may3545 said:


> Here's another one of my ering. I can't stop staring at it!!


 
Congrats, very pretty!


----------



## zjajkj

Here is mine to share:


----------



## bluelyme

compare to yours mine is super small :wondering


----------



## ame

RedDuchess said:


> 6 months, sheesh that's not a lot of time, I wouldn't even know if I wanted to marry someone after 6 months, are your currently engaged? married?


I am married, and have been nearly 6 years. If you're with someone 6 months you have a pretty good idea of whether you're compatible and whether you want to be together. 



RedDuchess said:


> Sassy- ITA with your philosphy. I don't even agree with living together prior to engagement or marriage, women make it too easy these days, if you're already living there, raising his children and acting like a wife, why would you get a ring, he obviously doesn't need to get you one[/COLOR]


And Im the opposite. While I don't agree with moving in together right away, living together before marriage is important when figuring out if you CAN live together long term.  I would not have married my husband had I not lived with him first. 



bluelyme said:


> compare to yours mine is super small :wondering


Not everyone on here has monsters. Post anyway!


----------



## may3545

dinitegrity said:


> Here is mine to share:



I love the setting!!! It's gorgeous, congrats to you too =D


----------



## zjajkj

may3545 said:


> I love the setting!!! It's gorgeous, congrats to you too =D


 
Thanks dear but i AM MARRIED.. LOL.. Just posting it way later than usual


----------



## dusty paws

bluelyme said:


> compare to yours mine is super small :wondering



but i'm sure its gorgeous nonetheless. post post!


----------



## bisbee

ame said:


> While I don't agree with moving in together right away, living together before marriage is important when figuring out if you CAN live together long term. I would not have married my husband had I not lived with him first.


 
I agree! When I married my first husband, we had been living together for only a few months...but we had been together for 4 years prior. And, contrary to what Dr. Laura says, that marriage lasted for 28 years (until he decided to leave)!

I've now been married for 6 1/2 years - we lived together for about 5 months prior to getting married. With him, I wouldn't move in until I had a ring...but that entailed selling my house, and I wasn't about to do that unless we were committed. 

Both of my sons lived with their wives prior to marriage...and they are both still married (8 years and 6 years) - I wouldn't have wanted them to marry without living together first. Both had been with their girlfriends for a number of years prior to living together...

To get back on topic (sort of)...I had 2 diamonds from my grandmother that both boys had made into engagement rings for their wives. I was very happy to give the stones to them...and I, of course, have more to give my granddaughter down the road...


----------



## ame

See I am so glad you see that side of it. My In-Laws and my sisters In-Laws both wanted us to live with our husbands beforehand, my parents had a cow. We did it anyway, but they were so adamantly against it. I have a feeling had I not, it would've been a rough first few months of marriage when I discovered his nastiness and lack of general housekeeping lol

I am trying right now to figure out who I will leave my ring to. I have a young niece and nephew that are my sister in law's kids, and my sister will hopefully have a child soon also.


----------



## Chelsea V

may3545 said:


> Here's another one of my ering. I can't stop staring at it!!



Your ring is so gorgeous and unique.  Quite sparkly too! .  I love your nail polish color!!!!!!


----------



## RedDuchess

ame said:


> I am married, and have been nearly 6 years. If you're with someone 6 months you have a pretty good idea of whether you're compatible and whether you want to be together.
> 
> And Im the opposite. While I don't agree with moving in together right away, living together before marriage is important when figuring out if you CAN live together long term. I would not have married my husband had I not lived with him first.
> 
> 
> Not everyone on here has monsters. Post anyway!


 

Very true, to each his own, however I can only imagine how many times I'd be divorced by now if I went off the 1st 6 months, especially if it was one of those fun loving summer courtships, LOL

Also I agree with living together, but only after engagement

Hummm you guys don't want to be buried with your rings???, maybe that is a waste, never thought about it until now
POST MORE RINGS, they're all pretty


----------



## ame

I would like to but I know someone will steal it from my casket so Ill pass it on instead.


----------



## Contessa

ame said:


> I would like to but I know someone will steal it from my casket so Ill pass it on instead.


 
I would!!! Believe me.....with the advances in med technology, I plan on getting transplanted to oblivion and re-vamped! Forget Botox! MY 90 will be the new 20!!!


----------



## may3545

dinitegrity said:


> Thanks dear but i AM MARRIED.. LOL.. Just posting it way later than usual




Ahahahaah my bad-- silly me LOL. It's gorgeous and I'm happy for you


----------



## Swanky

No way I'm going to be buried w/ mine, that's like being buried w/ your $ IMO.  
I'll be gifting it to my DD early enough to be able to watch her enjoy it actually.  I will leave all my fine jewelry to my children.


----------



## lanasyogamama

DH and I were together 4 years before we got engaged.  I was pretty crusty about it for the last year before the ring arrived, but he **refused** to get engaged until he saved enough cash for our house down payment as well as the entire cost of the ER.  Thank goodness the economy was good at that time or it might have been even longer!  I was annoyed at the time, but now I'm super thankful.


----------



## nwhite

Pics of my ring with my new camera.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

What works for some might not work for others! 

My brother married SIL after 4 months for dating and they've been together for 10 years and counting! My SO proposed after 4 1/2 years... he recently told me he knew he wanted to be with me for the rest of his life around 2 years into our rship but wanted to be financially secure before proposing... (I think he was sussing out if my family was ok with him or not first... haha) it took him awhile but the wait was well worth it


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*nwhite* that's a beautiful ring! Very unique! Congratulations!


----------



## whoops

I'll shamelessly throw in a picture in an attempt to get back on topic too... i don't think i've posted this one yet.... oh boy do I love my cathedral sides.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congrats nwhite!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Love it whoops!!!  I really love how teeny the halo diamonds are.  Gorge.


----------



## nwhite

lisalovesshoes & lanasyogamama - thanks!

Whoops - love that shot!  ring is gorgeous!


----------



## whoops

nwhite said:


> Pics of my ring with my new camera.



Seeing your old mine cut seriously made me think about going to an august vintage round for a day.... 

beautiful! Hope wedding planning is treating you well!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*whoops* so gorgeous!! Look at that crown height!!


----------



## nwhite

whoops said:


> Seeing your old mine cut seriously made me think about going to an august vintage round for a day....
> 
> beautiful! Hope wedding planning is treating you well!



Thanks! Same to you! 

I just love chunky cuts!  I really love AVC's too...maybe one day.


----------



## whoops

nwhite said:


> Thanks! Same to you!
> 
> I just love chunky cuts!  I really wanted an AVC but maybe one day.



I love them too! If i had a cushion it would need to be chunky. It was a good thing I didn't. My sister got a Chunky cushion at the same time in nearly the identical setting as my own. so PHEW! otherwise it might look too close for comfort! She was on the wait list for AVC but couldn't wait any longer for a higher color like she wanted so she went and found another one elsewhere.


----------



## nwhite

whoops said:


> I love them too! If i had a cushion it would need to be chunky. It was a good thing I didn't. My sister got a Chunky cushion at the same time in nearly the identical setting as my own. so PHEW! otherwise it might look too close for comfort! She was on the wait list for AVC but couldn't wait any longer for a higher color like she wanted so she went and found another one elsewhere.



I know what you mean!  The only color I was able to fine on GOG was a K and the lowest I would go was an I so we looked elsewhere too.  But we are both very happy with what we got and were able to see it in person!  That is a plus .

I really wouldn't change a THING on your ring!  It looks perfect!!!


----------



## whoops

nwhite said:


> I know what you mean!  The only color I was able to fine on GOG was a K and the lowest I would go was an I so we looked elsewhere too.  But we are both very happy with what we got and were able to see it in person!  That is a plus .
> 
> I really wouldn't change a THING on your ring!  It looks perfect!!!



Yea, my sister didn't want to drop below an F so she ended up buying from James Allen I believe. Thank yo u so much! these other gorgeous rings always make me second guess but I always end up at the same place and love my ring. haha you ladies confuse me with all the beautiful settings I see!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Here's my e-ring with all her friends.....


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Beautiful!! Love that Jazz band!


----------



## neverenoughbags

lisalovesshoes said:


> ^^ Beautiful!! Love that Jazz band!



Thanks!  It's a neat one...adds that splash of colour.  It's whimsical and fun!


----------



## dusty paws

we were together for almost 8.5 when he popped the question - but we have been together since our late teens.  we'll be 27/28 when we marry and one month shy of our 10 year anniversary.

neverenough - GORGEOUS!


----------



## zjajkj

nwhite said:


> Pics of my ring with my new camera.


 
Pretty!


----------



## rougemacaron

neverenoughbags - beautiful!

whoops - absolutely gorgeous! i love how intricate the detailing is.


----------



## Contessa

Beautiful rings Ladies!

Whoops, love the artistic shot!!!!


----------



## ChiChi143

DF and I were together for 9 years before he proposed.  It annoyed me that it took so long, but then I reminded myself that we started dating at 15 years old.  We will be 26 when we marry. 

Beautiful rings, ladies!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got engaged less than 24 hours ago! I can't believe it, I'm still shaking and sooooo excited!! Here's my ring, I don't know specs on it as he won't tell me except that its 1 1/4 carat.


----------



## whoops

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got engaged less than 24 hours ago! I can't believe it, I'm still shaking and sooooo excited!! Here's my ring, I don't know specs on it as he won't tell me except that its 1 1/4 carat.



Congratz!!!!! Happy wedding planning! Now you get to state at that ring all day long! Careful driving, it's quite distracting!


----------



## CoachGirl12

whoops said:


> Congratz!!!!! Happy wedding planning! Now you get to state at that ring all day long! Careful driving, it's quite distracting!


haha, thank you so much! I know now the wedding planning begins! Woo hoo, Hawaii here we come!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congrats coachgirl!!!!!


----------



## bagaholic85

birkin101 said:


> I would not feel bad about it.  I am almost at a 9 yr mark.  At the beginning I was too young to marry but would have loved to and now I am not so sure anymore.  It sort of feels right for right now, but whatever happens happens.  I was never big on kids either and was always into establishing a career first to be able to provide for myself and not depend on anyone.  I think it depends on a situation, age and person.  In my case, I might have made a big mistake if I married early on...after as everyone suggests 1 yr mark and then regretted it later on.  I am sort of old fashioned that if I marry, it's for life.  Anyways, hang in there and do what's right for you.



i got engaged on my 10th anniversary.  same thing.  we started dating when i was just 16.  at 25 it felt right, at 26 he proposed.  i wouldnt have wanted it any other way.

that being said i need to get on here and post pics of my engagement rings one of these days


----------



## bagaholic85

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got engaged less than 24 hours ago! I can't believe it, I'm still shaking and sooooo excited!! Here's my ring, I don't know specs on it as he won't tell me except that its 1 1/4 carat.



congrats!  enjoy this time together and gorgeous ring


----------



## Babilu

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got engaged less than 24 hours ago! I can't believe it, I'm still shaking and sooooo excited!! Here's my ring, I don't know specs on it as he won't tell me except that its 1 1/4 carat.



Oh my goodness, CONGRATS!!!! Enjoy this beautiful chapter of your life! I remember when I got engaged, I woke up the next day and was like OMG...it really happened!!!! And then I spent all day scared that my ring would fall off my finger!! LOL...ahhh good times!


----------



## CoachGirl12

bagaholic85 said:


> congrats! enjoy this time together and gorgeous ring


Thank you so much!


----------



## CoachGirl12

lanasyogamama said:


> Congrats coachgirl!!!!!


Thank you hun!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Babilu said:


> Oh my goodness, CONGRATS!!!! Enjoy this beautiful chapter of your life! I remember when I got engaged, I woke up the next day and was like OMG...it really happened!!!! And then I spent all day scared that my ring would fall off my finger!! LOL...ahhh good times!


haha, I know I still can't believe it! I can't even sleep! LOL. I'm going to have insomnia for the next week, LOL. I've been staring at my ring all day and I'm sooooo careful with it, LMAO


----------



## nwhite

Congrats CoachGirl!!! Beautiful ring!


----------



## ame

Babilu said:


> Oh my goodness, CONGRATS!!!! Enjoy this beautiful chapter of your life! I remember when I got engaged, I woke up the next day and was like OMG...it really happened!!!! And then I spent all day scared that my ring would fall off my finger!! LOL...ahhh good times!


lol I slept with it on, and kept waking myself back up every time I caught myself sleeping to see if it was still on.


----------



## pandapharm

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got engaged less than 24 hours ago! I can't believe it, I'm still shaking and sooooo excited!! Here's my ring, I don't know specs on it as he won't tell me except that its 1 1/4 carat.


 
Congratulations!! Beautiful ring, I wish you a happy marriage


----------



## feifei87

Mine!  Got engaged last Friday


----------



## ame

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## whoops

feifei87 said:


> Mine!  Got engaged last Friday



Lovely hands! Tacori makes my heart sing... Never fail


----------



## dusty paws

congrats feifei and coachgirl!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

feifei87 said:


> Mine!  Got engaged last Friday



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## candypants1100

CONGRATS feifei!!!!!!


----------



## nwhite

feifei87 - beautiful ring!  Congrats!


----------



## pandapharm

feifei87 said:


> Mine!  Got engaged last Friday



Oh WOW. TDF  congrats!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

pandapharm said:


> Congratulations!! Beautiful ring, I wish you a happy marriage


Thanks so much pandapharm!


----------



## feifei87

Thanks ame, dustypaws, cute_classy, candypants, nwhite, & pandapharm!

whoops:  good eye! I couldn't resist the delicate Tacori pave head.


----------



## CoachGirl12

dusty paws said:


> congrats feifei and coachgirl!


Thanks hun!


----------



## may3545

Feifei and coachgirl, CONGRATS!!! I almost swerved out of my lane while driving one time cuz I was so distracted by my ring lol. I'm soooo happy for u ladies!!


----------



## Cates

congrats feifei and coachgirl! amazing rings!


----------



## ame

may3545 said:


> Feifei and coachgirl, CONGRATS!!! I almost swerved out of my lane while driving one time cuz I was so distracted by my ring lol. I'm soooo happy for u ladies!!


It's easy to do. Sparkles are distracting!


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> It's easy to do. Sparkles are distracting!



I've conditioned myself to not look while driving finally! But... Those damn red lights get me still... I've never wanted to sit at one so long before. Haha then the next thing I know it's green and I need to refocus.

On the really rare nice days we have in SF, DF will drive so I can stare in the passenger seat.


----------



## ame

lol DH makes SO MUCH FUN OF ME because when I am not driving, I position myself where the sun will be to create serious fire. I will completely rearrange my entire body too.


----------



## whoops

ame said:


> lol DH makes SO MUCH FUN OF ME because when I am not driving, I position myself where the sun will be to create serious fire. I will completely rearrange my entire body too.



Haha last night on the way home I was driving and stopped pretty far (not crazy far but more than usual) from the car in front of me. DF said I had room to move up. I said no, I'll just stay here, no rush! Haha then he saw my hand Haha the space in front was where the shade was so I was positioning the car so in the sun for light.

He shook his head...


----------



## ame

Hahahahahha!


----------



## B@gCr@zy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.



Very pretty ring Swanky!  I love it!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Congratulations *feifei* and *coachgirl*, your rings are gorgeous.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Thanks ladies! The sparkles are very distracting, keep my eyes on the road... lol


----------



## B@gCr@zy

neverenoughbags said:


> Here's my e-ring with all her friends.....



Wow! Luv ur rings!!!


----------



## itsonly4me

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.



Just came back to drool some more!  How many mm is the band?  Does it feel really delicate to wear?


----------



## neverenoughbags

B@gCr@zy said:


> Wow! Luv ur rings!!!


 
Thanks so much!  The bands make it really fun to switch it up!  I sometimes wear one, two, or just three bands, or the shared prong with my e-ring...it's fun!   I just love my ring, and the extra stacking bands are just gravy on top!  

I've had my engagment ring since 2007, and I still stare at it all the time!  Very dangerous when driving!  Ladies, beware!


----------



## skyqueen

neverenoughbags said:


> Thanks so much! The bands make it really fun to switch it up! I sometimes wear one, two, or just three bands, or the shared prong with my e-ring...it's fun! I just love my ring, and the extra stacking bands are just gravy on top!
> 
> I've had my engagment ring since 2007, and I still stare at it all the time! Very dangerous when driving! Ladies, beware!


Gorgeous e-ring, Never...the bands are a delish!!!


----------



## neverenoughbags

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous e-ring, Never...the bands are a delish!!!




awe....thanks!


----------



## Contessa

^ Listen to SkyQueen! She knows her stuff!!!

Gorgeous rings......love looking through this thread!


----------



## zjajkj

feifei87 said:


> Mine! Got engaged last Friday


 
Congratz very pretty


----------



## zjajkj

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got engaged less than 24 hours ago! I can't believe it, I'm still shaking and sooooo excited!! Here's my ring, I don't know specs on it as he won't tell me except that its 1 1/4 carat.


 
Get the GIA cert? You should know the specs anyhow. LOL. Congratz my dear. So happy for you


----------



## miyale30

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}



Swanky, you're re-set is gorgeous!! I LOVE this profile shot!


----------



## pixies

feifei87 said:


> Mine!  Got engaged last Friday


Stunning ring! It looks lovely on your hands! Congrats.


----------



## frosted

My DH got me an upgrade e-ring for our 10 year!  It is spectacular!  1.22 carats, F Tiffany soleste!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_2vVVLCudW8/Tcn38fN9k9I/AAAAAAAACSA/2LfbdAP-Jqw/s1600/Apr+11-565.jpg


----------



## ame

Gorgeous!


----------



## whoops

Yum! The soleste is getting quite popular and it's so beautifully designed it's definitely one of the designs people seem to not mind springing for the tiffanys version. They do it the best! Love the size proportions on your run and the pictures really highlight the double halos with enough definition. Looks perfect!

Congratz on the engagement!

I love this thread! Even more so then the celebrity one!


----------



## Jelly Belly

frosted said:


> My DH got me an upgrade e-ring for our 10 year!  It is spectacular!  1.22 carats, F Tiffany soleste!
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_2vVVLCudW8/Tcn38fN9k9I/AAAAAAAACSA/2LfbdAP-Jqw/s1600/Apr+11-565.jpg



OMG, that is gorgeous!  Now, if I can only drop DBF a hint?? LOL!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Frosted, I LOVE your new upgrade! And I'm not usually a halo fan. I think the double halo is just gorgeous, though! 

You're going to love your ring... And having Tiffany's clean your ring will be a major perk. I have the Tiffany three stone and they can clean my basket settings and in-between the prongs better than I can.


----------



## candypants1100

frosted- that is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## lily25

frosted said:


> My DH got me an upgrade e-ring for our 10 year!  It is spectacular!  1.22 carats, F Tiffany soleste!
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_2vVVLCudW8/Tcn38fN9k9I/AAAAAAAACSA/2LfbdAP-Jqw/s1600/Apr+11-565.jpg


  Beautiful!!! congrats on your upgrade and on your 10 years together!!!


----------



## ashleyjena

frosted said:


> My DH got me an upgrade e-ring for our 10 year!  It is spectacular!  1.22 carats, F Tiffany soleste!
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_2vVVLCudW8/Tcn38fN9k9I/AAAAAAAACSA/2LfbdAP-Jqw/s1600/Apr+11-565.jpg




GORGEOUS. This is what I want someday!!


----------



## sunnshne23

center stone = 1.60
surrounding stones/bands = 1.05


----------



## ashleyjena

sunnshne23 said:


> View attachment 1403383
> 
> 
> View attachment 1403384
> 
> 
> 
> center stone = 1.60
> surrounding stones/bands = 1.05




oh my gosh i love this! beautiful.


----------



## candypants1100

sunnshne that is beautiful!!


----------



## sunnshne23

ashleyjena said:


> oh my gosh i love this! beautiful.


 

Thank you...I love them!  I catch myself staring at them all the time


----------



## B@gCr@zy

Here is my engagement ring 

It's an iphone pic... will post better pics later.


----------



## ChanelHoarder

B@gCr@zy said:


> Here is my engagement ring
> 
> It's an iphone pic... will post better pics later.




That's a gorgeous ring!!! congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## Molls

B@gCr@zy said:


> Here is my engagement ring
> 
> It's an iphone pic... will post better pics later.



Stunning, please post specs and additional pictures.


----------



## nwhite

B@gCr@zy - Wow!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## zjajkj

sunnshne23 said:


> View attachment 1403383
> 
> 
> View attachment 1403384
> 
> 
> 
> center stone = 1.60
> surrounding stones/bands = 1.05


 
congrats!!


----------



## zjajkj

B@gCr@zy said:


> Here is my engagement ring
> 
> It's an iphone pic... will post better pics later.


 
congrats


----------



## B@gCr@zy

ChanelHoarder said:


> That's a gorgeous ring!!! congratulations on your engagement!





Molls said:


> Stunning, please post specs and additional pictures.





nwhite said:


> B@gCr@zy - Wow!  Gorgeous!!





dinitegrity said:


> congrats




Thanks!!! 

My engagement ring is a 2.04 carat, F colour, VS2, Excellent cut Canadian diamond.  It was custom designed by Birks.  I got married to my high school sweetheart on 08.08.08, but  I wear my engagement ring and wedding band on separate hands.

My hubbie and I were in Tiffany's the other day and are considering buying stackable rings for me for our upcoming anniversary to wear with my engagement ring  I really love the shared claw eternity band, but it didn't go as well as the Metro eternity band as the Metro is very thin and delicate looking...  Any thoughts?

We'll be in Scottsdale, AZ next month and will most likely pick something up while we're there (WAY cheaper in the US then here!).


----------



## amber11

^ ooh i like how sparkly it is! just curious but was it cut in canada as well? just watched a show on how canada is mandating that 10% of their diamonds be cut in canada and not shipped to india for the cutting then to the retailers... fascinating stuff haha


----------



## MPI

When I chose this ring 12 years ago I liked but now I don't like anymore. I think I could use the main stone in a different design. What do you think?

Platinum ring with 1 round brilliant cut diamond of 1.2036 ct
Colour: 4J 
Clarity: VS2 
EGL Certificate 
2 baguette cut diamonds of total weight 0.38 ct 
Colour: E-F 
Clarity: VS2 
Weight: 5,8 g


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Holyyy crap to your pictures! The specs on your ring are amazing!! 
Also those two rings are gorgeous!! All I can do is:  lol
hope you find something to buy!! 



B@gCr@zy said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> My engagement ring is a 2.04 carat, F colour, VS2, Excellent cut Canadian diamond.  It was custom designed by Birks.  I got married to my high school sweetheart on 08.08.08, but  I wear my engagement ring and wedding band on separate hands.
> 
> My hubbie and I were in Tiffany's the other day and are considering buying stackable rings for me for our upcoming anniversary to wear with my engagement ring  I really love the shared claw eternity band, but it didn't go as well as the Metro eternity band as the Metro is very thin and delicate looking...  Any thoughts?
> 
> We'll be in Scottsdale, AZ next month and will most likely pick something up while we're there (WAY cheaper in the US then here!).


----------



## Swanky

The pics are GORJ!!!

Please start a new thread w/ your questions, this thread is really just for the eyecandy only please


----------



## B@gCr@zy

amber11 said:


> ^ ooh i like how sparkly it is! just curious but was it cut in canada as well? just watched a show on how canada is mandating that 10% of their diamonds be cut in canada and not shipped to india for the cutting then to the retailers... fascinating stuff haha



Thanks!!!

I'm not too certain where it's cut. I'd hope that it was in Cda tho


----------



## B@gCr@zy

ChanelHoarder said:


> Holyyy crap to your pictures! The specs on your ring are amazing!!
> Also those two rings are gorgeous!! All I can do is:  lol
> hope you find something to buy!!



 thanks! I'll post what ever I end up getting!


----------



## B@gCr@zy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The pics are GORJ!!!
> 
> Please start a new thread w/ your questions, this thread is really just for the eyecandy only please



Thanks Swanky!


----------



## specme

VivianYY said:


>



That's beautiful !


----------



## lanasyogamama

AllisonL1 - that is gorgeous!  I'd love to see a modeling pic!!!


----------



## nc.girl

lanasyogamama said:


> AllisonL1 - that is gorgeous! * I'd love to see a modeling pic!!!*



I second this! Your ring is stunning, *AllisonL1*!


----------



## Contessa

Bagcrazy, I LOVE your ring! It reminds me a bit of mine where the diamond is set just ever so slightly higher than the halo. Sparkles like crazy!

Stunning rings everyone.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Picture of my rings. I've fallen out of love but I think they are here to stay.


----------



## mrs moulds

DropBagGorgeous said:


> Picture of my rings. I've fallen out of love but I think they are here to stay.


 
.

Your rings are beautiful.


----------



## mrs moulds

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.


 
Your ring is... OMG just fabulous your ring has but me on  !


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

mrs moulds said:


> .
> 
> Your rings are beautiful.


 

Thank you! I've been married for nine years and I am a different person today. I wish my rings were a little less tradional and more unique.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

AllisonL1 said:


> Here is an exact photo of my engagement ring, which I got from
> James Allen (http://www.jamesallen.com/)
> 
> My ring looks exactly the same in person as it does in the photo:
> 
> http://www.jamesallen.com/designer-jewelry/meno-collection-by-danhov/ring/item_294-7555.asp


 


Just stunning!!!!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

B@gCr@zy said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> My engagement ring is a 2.04 carat, F colour, VS2, Excellent cut Canadian diamond. It was custom designed by Birks. I got married to my high school sweetheart on 08.08.08, but I wear my engagement ring and wedding band on separate hands.
> 
> My hubbie and I were in Tiffany's the other day and are considering buying stackable rings for me for our upcoming anniversary to wear with my engagement ring  I really love the shared claw eternity band, but it didn't go as well as the Metro eternity band as the Metro is very thin and delicate looking... Any thoughts?
> 
> We'll be in Scottsdale, AZ next month and will most likely pick something up while we're there (WAY cheaper in the US then here!).


 
Really pretty!!!


----------



## Dimple

I just got engaged on Thursday on the plane. The boy proposed to me over the PA system on the plane (think the Wedding Singer minus the singing lol)

Here's two photos - excuse my ugly nails
*1*
*2*


----------



## ame

Aww I like that proposal.  Cute!!! beautiful ring too!


----------



## whoops

Dimple said:


> I just got engaged on Thursday on the plane. The boy proposed to me over the PA system on the plane (think the Wedding Singer minus the singing lol)
> 
> Here's two photos - excuse my ugly nails
> *1*
> *2*




How sweet and beautiful ring!


----------



## pandapharm

Dimple said:


> I just got engaged on Thursday on the plane. The boy proposed to me over the PA system on the plane (think the Wedding Singer minus the singing lol)
> 
> Here's two photos - excuse my ugly nails
> *1*
> *2*



aww how cute!! Congratulations, love the ring!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Dimple said:


> I just got engaged on Thursday on the plane. The boy proposed to me over the PA system on the plane (think the Wedding Singer minus the singing lol)
> 
> Here's two photos - excuse my ugly nails
> *1*
> *2*


 
Congrats! Really pretty!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

AllisonL1 said:


> Here is an exact photo of my engagement ring, which I got from
> James Allen (http://www.jamesallen.com/)
> 
> My ring looks exactly the same in person as it does in the photo:
> 
> http://www.jamesallen.com/designer-jewelry/meno-collection-by-danhov/ring/item_294-7555.asp


 
Stunning. I wish I had known about James Allen when we were ring shopping.


----------



## mrs moulds

Dimple said:


> I just got engaged on Thursday on the plane. The boy proposed to me over the PA system on the plane (think the Wedding Singer minus the singing lol)
> 
> Here's two photos - excuse my ugly nails
> *1*
> *2*


 
What a sweet proposal.  I remember when my hubby proposed to me. We had this major argument and I stormed out of the house jumped into my car a took off. After a couple of hours I returned, and there was my hubby waiting at the door on one knee with my ring. I said NO and took the ring anyway. After a week I told him yes, and the rest is history LOL!!!


----------



## dusty paws

dimple i love it and the proposal story! is it a tacori? it looks similar to mine!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

mrs moulds said:


> What a sweet proposal.  I remember when my hubby proposed to me. We had this major argument and I stormed out of the house jumped into my car a took off. After a couple of hours I returned, and there was my hubby waiting at the door on one knee with my ring. I said NO and took the ring anyway. After a week I told him yes, and the rest is history LOL!!!




Congratulations Dimple! 

and mrs moulds.. LOLL!! LOVE your story, hilarious!


----------



## VivianYY

specme said:


> That's beautiful !


 
Thanks!


----------



## mrs moulds

ChanelHoarder said:


> Congratulations Dimple!
> 
> and mrs moulds.. LOLL!! LOVE your story, hilarious!


 

I know!  Just some hot mess!  

My best friend just became engaged. Her ring is apart of my signature.
It is a pass, present and future ring, 2.10 carats, color G, clarity VS1 set in platinum.  She has been through some hard times and now has found the love of her life; and I am so happy for her!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

mrs moulds said:


> I know!  Just some hot mess!
> 
> My best friend just became engaged. Her ring is apart of my signature.
> It is a pass, present and future ring, 2.10 carats, color G, clarity VS1 set in platinum.  She has been through some hard times and now has found the love of her life; and I am so happy for her!




Congratulations to your best friend!!! The ring looks and sounds beautiful! Glad she found someone after going through hard times, that's awesome!


----------



## mrs moulds

ChanelHoarder said:


> Congratulations to your best friend!!! The ring looks and sounds beautiful! Glad she found someone after going through hard times, that's awesome!


 
Awww... thank you *ChaneHoarder*.  I am so happy for her, I feel like I'm  engaged myself.  She has one of the purest hearts in any person that I have ever met. Considering all of the tragedies she has endured her outlook on life is always positive and bright.


----------



## MissDiverse

I love this thread  I'll post on the weekend as that's when my ring.. I mean S/O gets back!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

mrs moulds said:


> I know! Just some hot mess!
> 
> My best friend just became engaged. Her ring is apart of my signature.
> It is a pass, present and future ring, 2.10 carats, color G, clarity VS1 set in platinum. She has been through some hard times and now has found the love of her life; and I am so happy for her!


 
Really pretty ring! Congrats to your friend!


----------



## mrs moulds

DropBagGorgeous said:


> Really pretty ring! Congrats to your friend!


 
Thank you so much. I've shared all of the well wishes with her and she wanted to tell you all thank you!!!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

mrs moulds said:


> Awww... thank you *ChaneHoarder*.  I am so happy for her, I feel like I'm  engaged myself.  She has one of the purest hearts in any person that I have ever met. Considering all of the tragedies she has endured her outlook on life is always positive and bright.



No problem!  That's awesome and speaks volumes when a person who has gone through a lot in life can still come out strong* and* with a positive outlook! Kudos to your BFF! I hope she had a wonderful marriage/life so that she can stay happy!


----------



## dls80ucla

B@gCr@zy said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> My engagement ring is a 2.04 carat, F colour, VS2, Excellent cut Canadian diamond.  It was custom designed by Birks.  I got married to my high school sweetheart on 08.08.08, but  I wear my engagement ring and wedding band on separate hands.
> 
> My hubbie and I were in Tiffany's the other day and are considering buying stackable rings for me for our upcoming anniversary to wear with my engagement ring  I really love the shared claw eternity band, but it didn't go as well as the Metro eternity band as the Metro is very thin and delicate looking...  Any thoughts?
> 
> We'll be in Scottsdale, AZ next month and will most likely pick something up while we're there (WAY cheaper in the US then here!).


curious, do you wear your wedding band on your left or right hand? i am going tomorrow to pick out my wedding band. problem is the band will not sit flush with the e-ring and i can't decide if i want to wear separately or just deal with a gap.


----------



## B@gCr@zy

dls80ucla said:


> curious, do you wear your wedding band on your left or right hand? i am going tomorrow to pick out my wedding band. problem is the band will not sit flush with the e-ring and i can't decide if i want to wear separately or just deal with a gap.



I wear my wedding band on my right hand. What does your engagement ring look like?


----------



## hoppus37

I love your engagement ring, but I really, really love your wedding band!



B@gCr@zy said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> My engagement ring is a 2.04 carat, F colour, VS2, Excellent cut Canadian diamond.  It was custom designed by Birks.  I got married to my high school sweetheart on 08.08.08, but  I wear my engagement ring and wedding band on separate hands.
> 
> My hubbie and I were in Tiffany's the other day and are considering buying stackable rings for me for our upcoming anniversary to wear with my engagement ring  I really love the shared claw eternity band, but it didn't go as well as the Metro eternity band as the Metro is very thin and delicate looking...  Any thoughts?
> 
> We'll be in Scottsdale, AZ next month and will most likely pick something up while we're there (WAY cheaper in the US then here!).


----------



## hoppus37

sunnshne23 said:


> View attachment 1403383
> 
> 
> View attachment 1403384
> 
> 
> 
> center stone = 1.60
> surrounding stones/bands = 1.05



I really love your rings!


----------



## merekat703

Here are my wedding rings. I normally wear all 3 but I had a co worker mention that she liked it with out the anni band..hmm






	

		
			
		

		
	
.. opinions??


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^ I think it looks good either way.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

I agree!


----------



## merekat703

Thanks!


----------



## Anniesthetic

Just got engaged, 5/1/2011!  The smaller ring is a promise ring, though I'm toying with the idea of using it as my wedding band as well. Can't make up my mind...


----------



## qiuqiuimg

just got engaged on 5/18. here's my ring


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^  !!

Congratulations!!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Anniesthetic said:


> Just got engaged, 5/1/2011!  The smaller ring is a promise ring, though I'm toying with the idea of using it as my wedding band as well. Can't make up my mind...



Congrats on getting engaged!!!!!!!!
I can't really see the smaller ring but the idea is SUPER cute and it looks nice from what I can see!!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

qiuqiuimg said:


> just got engaged on 5/18. here's my ring



WOW! Congratulations on being newly engaged!!!!!! That is a very gorgeous ring too!! I'm guessing at what cut the diamond is, do you have any specs on it?


----------



## edsbgrl

merekat703 said:


> Here are my wedding rings. I normally wear all 3 but I had a co worker mention that she liked it with out the anni band..hmm
> 
> View attachment 1410827
> 
> 
> View attachment 1410828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. opinions??



I like it with all three.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Anniesthetic said:


> Just got engaged, 5/1/2011!  The smaller ring is a promise ring, though I'm toying with the idea of using it as my wedding band as well. Can't make up my mind...


 
Congrats!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

qiuqiuimg said:


> just got engaged on 5/18. here's my ring


 
Best Wishes!


----------



## pandapharm

merekat703 said:


> Here are my wedding rings. I normally wear all 3 but I had a co worker mention that she liked it with out the anni band..hmm
> 
> View attachment 1410827
> 
> 
> View attachment 1410828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. opinions??



Personally, I like it with 2 but it looks stunning with 3!



Anniesthetic said:


> Just got engaged, 5/1/2011!  The smaller ring is a promise ring, though I'm toying with the idea of using it as my wedding band as well. Can't make up my mind...



Congratulations!! I can't tell for sure the details on the smaller ring but I can definitely see it as a wedding ring 



qiuqiuimg said:


> just got engaged on 5/18. here's my ring



 that is beautiful!! Congratulations and enjoy this special time


----------



## LovethatLuxe

Perfection! You're one lucky girl! Keep us posted on what type of band you choose!


qiuqiuimg said:


> just got engaged on 5/18. here's my ring


----------



## qiuqiuimg

* lisalovesshoes, ChanelHoarder, DropBagGorgeous, pandapharm, LovethatLuxe, *thank you ladies! 

*ChanelHoarder*, i don't have all the specs but it's a 2.00ct stone in tiffany classic setting. loooooove it!
*LovethatLuxe*, thank you again! and  yes I will definitely share the bands with you lovely girls!


----------



## solange

Anniesthetic said:


> Just got engaged, 5/1/2011!  The smaller ring is a promise ring, though I'm toying with the idea of using it as my wedding band as well. Can't make up my mind...



I think that makes a great (and very special) combo!


----------



## Anniesthetic

Thanks, everyone! Here's a better pic of the smaller ring. You can see why I'd have some reservations, because of the groove and different color metals... but it's oh-so-special to me.


----------



## Necromancer

*Anniesthetic*, your rings are lovely. Congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## octopi888

may3545 said:


> Here's another one of my ering. I can't stop staring at it!!


Your ring looks beautiful! So does your hands...


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Anniesthetic said:


> Thanks, everyone! Here's a better pic of the smaller ring. You can see why I'd have some reservations, because of the groove and different color metals... but it's oh-so-special to me.



I can see why you'd have some reservations on putting them together due to the grooves and the different colored metals. Does it sit flush to your engagement ring? IMHO I think that having it with your engagement ring is such a sweet idea either way! You could always keep it on for now like that and then decide to get a wedding band later for it!


----------



## pandapharm

ChanelHoarder said:


> I can see why you'd have some reservations on putting them together due to the grooves and the different colored metals. Does it sit flush to your engagement ring? IMHO I think that having it with your engagement ring is such a sweet idea either way! You could always keep it on for now like that and then decide to get a wedding band later for it!



Agreed. I think the different metals is actually a really cool and unique look, and they look like they fit together well despite the curves on your promise ring. Keep us updated on what you decide!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

I love everyone's e-rings!  My husband and I have been married 17 years.  And while I love my pipe cut 14k e-ring and channel set w-ring, I do feel it's time to do a reset.  My stone in my e-ring is lovely, a Radiant 1.08 ct F VS2, and my w-ring has 1.00 ct of Princess cut diamonds.  The quality is not as nice but being set in 14k white gold helps give the illusion that the diamonds are of a better color and clarity.











Please excuse my night pics....


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Tx Honeybee said:


> I love everyone's e-rings! My husband and I have been married 17 years. And while I love my pipe cut 14k e-ring and channel set w-ring, I do feel it's time to do a reset. My stone in my e-ring is lovely, a Radiant 1.08 ct F VS2, and my w-ring has 1.00 ct of Princess cut diamonds. The quality is not as nice but being set in 14k white gold helps give the illusion that the diamonds are of a better color and clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my night pics....


 
You rings are pretty. I've fallen out of love with my engagement ring but hubby doesn't feel my pain about my loveless ring.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

^Thanks for the compliment.  I'm on a campaign for a new setting.  I think my husband is hesitant because I wasn't able to have children so I will probably leave my jewelry to my niece.  She is a lovely child, but not exactly being raised to appreciate and care for her possessions.  What to do....


----------



## Lharding

Tx Honeybee said:


> ^Thanks for the compliment.  I'm on a campaign for a new setting.  I think my husband is hesitant because I wasn't able to have children so I will probably leave my jewelry to my niece.  She is a lovely child, but not exactly being raised to appreciate and care for her possessions.  What to do....



Your rings are lovely.  If your hubby is married to you, unconditionally, it shouldn't matter!  Children do grow up and have a mind of their own.  You might consider a reset in 18kt vs 14kt gold.


----------



## nc.girl

Tx Honeybee said:


> I love everyone's e-rings!  My husband and I have been married 17 years.  And while I love my pipe cut 14k e-ring and channel set w-ring, I do feel it's time to do a reset.  My stone in my e-ring is lovely, a Radiant 1.08 ct F VS2, and my w-ring has 1.00 ct of Princess cut diamonds.  The quality is not as nice but being set in 14k white gold helps give the illusion that the diamonds are of a better color and clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my night pics....



Beautiful! Good luck with your reset, if you decide to go through with it.


----------



## Anniesthetic

ChanelHoarder said:


> I can see why you'd have some reservations on putting them together due to the grooves and the different colored metals. Does it sit flush to your engagement ring? IMHO I think that having it with your engagement ring is such a sweet idea either way! You could always keep it on for now like that and then decide to get a wedding band later for it!



Not entirely flush, but not horribly offset either. My sweetheart just added "we can take it to a jeweler and coat it in white gold for you." lol

Thanks for your help! I kinda like tiny eternity bands, so we'll see if I still like them when its closer to our wedding (not for another 2 years). I might just have 3 rings. :O &Thanks, everyone!


----------



## acrowcounted

Anniesthetic said:


> Just got engaged, 5/1/2011!  The smaller ring is a promise ring, though I'm toying with the idea of using it as my wedding band as well. Can't make up my mind...



The promise ring could totally work as a wedding band as well. HOWEVER, why miss an opportunity to get a new beautiful ring to mark a new special commitment? My vote is to move the promise ring to the ring hand and get some fabulous new bling for your married lives together.  Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## merekat703

Soo pretty!  I saw a lady with similar rings the other day at work, but it probably wasn't you! lol



Tx Honeybee said:


> I love everyone's e-rings! My husband and I have been married 17 years. And while I love my pipe cut 14k e-ring and channel set w-ring, I do feel it's time to do a reset. My stone in my e-ring is lovely, a Radiant 1.08 ct F VS2, and my w-ring has 1.00 ct of Princess cut diamonds. The quality is not as nice but being set in 14k white gold helps give the illusion that the diamonds are of a better color and clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my night pics....


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Rings are beautiful here!


----------



## fumoffu




----------



## lisalovesshoes

Beautiful set *fumoffu*!


----------



## FlipDiver

fumoffu said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## FlipDiver

My ering is a princess cut diamond center with round channel set side stones, and a matching band w/channel set round diamonds.  

For our anniversary, I wanted my hubby to me get this cushion aquamarine halo split shank ring, which I would wear in place of my wedding set most days, then switch this over to my right hand for special occasions.  What do you all think?  Does anyone else do something like that?


----------



## candypants1100

that is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Swanky

it's gorgeous!!!  


You may want to start a thread about opinions and stuff though as this should be mostly for e-ring photos and comments.  These threads fill up fast!


----------



## coconuttiger

i've had this for a few months now, DH bought this for me as a "push present". (i know how controversial that term can be and no i didn't ask for it!) i'm currently wearing it as my wedding set as my e-ring is a bit tight, i dont know what i'll do with it once my finger returns to it's normal size but i feel funny about wearing 2 diamond rings! When baby gets older, it will be hers


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Anniesthetic said:


> Not entirely flush, but not horribly offset either. My sweetheart just added "we can take it to a jeweler and coat it in white gold for you." lol
> 
> Thanks for your help! I kinda like tiny eternity bands, so we'll see if I still like them when its closer to our wedding (not for another 2 years). I might just have 3 rings. :O &Thanks, everyone!



That's a sweet gesture of him to offer to do that!
Tiny eternity rings sound beautiful also! Having 3 rings aren't bad.  Just make sure you're comfortable with it! Congrats again!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

coconuttiger said:


> i've had this for a few months now, DH bought this for me as a "push present". (i know how controversial that term can be and no i didn't ask for it!) i'm currently wearing it as my wedding set as my e-ring is a bit tight, i dont know what i'll do with it once my finger returns to it's normal size but i feel funny about wearing 2 diamond rings! When baby gets older, it will be hers



O.M.G!!!  BEAUTIFUL and generous of your DH to buy you a gorgeous push present!! That's gorgeousss and nice that you'll be your daughter a diamond when she's older! Congrats on having a baby!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

coconuttiger said:


> i've had this for a few months now, DH bought this for me as a "push present". (i know how controversial that term can be and no i didn't ask for it!) i'm currently wearing it as my wedding set as my e-ring is a bit tight, i dont know what i'll do with it once my finger returns to it's normal size but i feel funny about wearing 2 diamond rings! When baby gets older, it will be hers



Holy crapola!  Beautiful!! I've always wanted an oval!


----------



## coconuttiger

ChanelHoarder said:


> O.M.G!!!  BEAUTIFUL and generous of your DH to buy you a gorgeous push present!! That's gorgeousss and nice that you'll be your daughter a diamond when she's older! Congrats on having a baby!!


thank you, i just hope she will like it! hehe it does pay to have children despite what my mum says  i feel a bit shy about telling ppl it's a push present and was actually trying to dissuade him from buying it!



lisalovesshoes said:


> Holy crapola!  Beautiful!! I've always wanted an oval!


i love how ovals are classic but a little different. i was actually looking at a ring like yours with a champagne diamond in it last year bc i LOVE colored diamonds (here, it's amazing IRL http://blog.victoriabuckley.com/2010/03/champagne-diamond-ring.html), my e-ring is a yellow diamond.


----------



## affairoftheart

coconuttiger said:


> i've had this for a few months now, DH bought this for me as a "push present". (i know how controversial that term can be and no i didn't ask for it!) i'm currently wearing it as my wedding set as my e-ring is a bit tight, i dont know what i'll do with it once my finger returns to it's normal size but i feel funny about wearing 2 diamond rings! When baby gets older, it will be hers


 
 Love your ring! I so wanna be your daughter.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

coconuttiger said:


> i love how ovals are classic but a little different. i was actually looking at a ring like yours with a champagne diamond in it last year bc i LOVE colored diamonds (here, it's amazing IRL http://blog.victoriabuckley.com/2010/03/champagne-diamond-ring.html), my e-ring is a yellow diamond.



That IS stunning!!! You should get it anyway! 
I tried on so many ovals when we were ring shopping but they were all <0.5ct! SO didn't like them.. he also didn't like emerald cuts... or asschers...  booooring!


----------



## kohl_mascara

fomoffu - beautiful!!!  

coconuttiger - congrats on your new baby girl and gorgeous ring!!


----------



## coconuttiger

Affairoftheart, you dont want to be my daughter, trust me lol

Lisalovesshoes, youre right, i should get it anyway  from memory it was surprisingly affordable and just amazing. I just saw youre in Oz too, we dont have much variety here :s my dh doesnt like asschers either but he loves bling!

Kohl thank you! I would have loved it with a yellow diamond centre but they didnt have any that dh liked.


----------



## candypants1100

coconuttiger - your push present is GORGEOUS!!!!! congrats


----------



## Louboutfan

Hi Ladies,

This is my ering.

It's 2.2 ct in a tiffany-style platinum setting. E colour, VS2, hearts & arrown cut RB.

I wanted a nice chunky band so I think it is approx. 3.2mm. I love it so much - and the man that gave it to me.

Sorry - these pictures aren't great quality. all I have is my iPhone at the moment. Thanks for leaving me share my bling!!


----------



## may3545

^Wow, its' beautiful!!! Congrats on your recent engagement =D


----------



## bextasy

^^ Gorgeous ring!! Congrats


----------



## FlipDiver

Louboutfan said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is my ering.
> 
> It's 2.2 ct in a tiffany-style platinum setting. E colour, VS2, hearts & arrown cut RB.
> 
> I wanted a nice chunky band so I think it is approx. 3.2mm. I love it so much - and the man that gave it to me.
> 
> Sorry - these pictures aren't great quality. all I have is my iPhone at the moment. Thanks for leaving me share my bling!!



Gorgeous


----------



## Jennifer.L

lisalovesshoes said:


> That IS stunning!!! You should get it anyway!
> I tried on so many ovals when we were ring shopping but they were all <0.5ct! SO didn't like them.. he also didn't like emerald cuts... or asschers...  booooring!



I could never understand this, and I mean no disrespect to you or your SO. I know he's, most likely, paying for it but it's not about what HE likes. He doesn't have to wear it. It's not HIS e-ring.
My fiance buys me what I like and says he doesn't have to like it; it's for me to wear and enjoy. So as long as I love it, and it makes me happy, then he's happy.


----------



## juicyjeans

What a great thread. Your rings are a beautiful ladies!  
Here's mine...please excuse the fact that it needs to desperately be cleaned :shame:


----------



## lilneko69

FlipDiver said:


> My ering is a princess cut diamond center with round channel set side stones, and a matching band w/channel set round diamonds.
> 
> For our anniversary, I wanted my hubby to me get this cushion aquamarine halo split shank ring, which I would wear in place of my wedding set most days, then switch this over to my right hand for special occasions.  What do you all think?  Does anyone else do something like that?



Fantastic ring! I was just reading your other thread about choosing an aquamarine ring and I'm so glad you chose the original one! It's gorgeous! I love the vivid blue color.  

I thought I would share my aquamarine with you as well. My husband bought it for me as an anniversary present last year. It's an aquamarine cushion cut with a split shank as well. I usually wear it on my right hand. (Please excuse, the badly needed manicure...)


----------



## FlipDiver

lilneko69 said:


> Fantastic ring! I was just reading your other thread about choosing an aquamarine ring and I'm so glad you chose the original one! It's gorgeous! I love the vivid blue color.
> 
> I thought I would share my aquamarine with you as well. My husband bought it for me as an anniversary present last year. It's an aquamarine cushion cut with a split shank as well. I usually wear it on my right hand. (Please excuse, the badly needed manicure...)
> 
> View attachment 1415132



Your aquamarine is so pretty!  He has excellent taste!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Jennifer.L said:


> I could never understand this, and I mean no disrespect to you or your SO. I know he's, most likely, paying for it but it's not about what HE likes. He doesn't have to wear it. It's not HIS e-ring.
> My fiance buys me what I like and says he doesn't have to like it; it's for me to wear and enjoy. So as long as I love it, and it makes me happy, then he's happy.



Well, to me... It's HIS engagement too. I wanted my ring to be something we BOTH absolutely love! When we show it off to people... I want him to be proud of the ring, not think "Ugh! I really don't like that ring!" KWIM?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

lilneko69 said:


> Fantastic ring! I was just reading your other thread about choosing an aquamarine ring and I'm so glad you chose the original one! It's gorgeous! I love the vivid blue color.
> 
> I thought I would share my aquamarine with you as well. My husband bought it for me as an anniversary present last year. It's an aquamarine cushion cut with a split shank as well. I usually wear it on my right hand. (Please excuse, the badly needed manicure...)
> 
> View attachment 1415132



So beautiful!!


----------



## ShyShy

Have been secretly admiring all your beautiful rings and thought I'd share mine. I don't remember the specs but both e-ring and band are in platinum.


----------



## Jennifer.L

lisalovesshoes said:


> Well, to me... It's HIS engagement too. I wanted my ring to be something we BOTH absolutely love! When we show it off to people... I want him to be proud of the ring, not think "Ugh! I really don't like that ring!" KWIM?




I guess. But what if he only liked a stone, or design, that you hated? What if there wasn't any true "common ground"? Nevermind, it doesn't matter. If you're okay with it then that's all that matters. 

I'm the type of girl that doesn't like being told I can't have something because someone else doesn't like it. Thankfully, as I said, my fiance gets me what I like.

Okay, I'm off to kiss and hug my fiance. I realize how truly lucky I am that he's the way he is. 

Sorry about going off topic. Back to looking at pretty rings.


----------



## honeybeez

wow, coconuttiger....gorgeous ring. i also would like to be ur daughter. haha
how big is it ?


----------



## hoppus37

lilneko69 said:


> Fantastic ring! I was just reading your other thread about choosing an aquamarine ring and I'm so glad you chose the original one! It's gorgeous! I love the vivid blue color.
> 
> I thought I would share my aquamarine with you as well. My husband bought it for me as an anniversary present last year. It's an aquamarine cushion cut with a split shank as well. I usually wear it on my right hand. (Please excuse, the badly needed manicure...)
> 
> View attachment 1415132


----------



## coconuttiger

lisalovesshoes said:


> Well, to me... It's HIS engagement too. I wanted my ring to be something we BOTH absolutely love! When we show it off to people... I want him to be proud of the ring, not think "Ugh! I really don't like that ring!" KWIM?



I agree with this. I know that if i had my heart set on a particular style then dh would get it for me but i want him to love it too. Ultimately I'd rather we were both happy than insist on getting my own way. When we chose my e-ring he wanted to choose the one but I wanted to make sure it was something I'd love so we chose 3, he chose the one. We have very similar tastes so I knew I'd love it regardless. If there was a scenario where the male put his foot down and said it was this or nothing then I'd say the problem is bigger than the design of the ring.

Candypants thank you! I was quite shocked when I got it and felt guilty for being so spoilt


----------



## candypants1100

so many new rings added! thanks for sharing your pics! i love them all!


----------



## wantitneedit

The rings in this thread are absolutely stunning, ladies.  Thanks so much for posting.  And Congrats to all!!
p.s. don't forget to post back into the Reference threads too....


----------



## Swanky

I felt that way too.  It was important to me that DH also LOVES my ring.  It's not all about me . . .  I love that he asks to see it and hold it sometimes still, he loves it and I LOVE that!   We both love it!!


----------



## MissDiverse

I'll post _my_ pictures of the ring once my pregnant swollen fingers are not so swollen!

http://www.jkschmidt.ca/shop/contents/media/l_4886.jpg


----------



## pandapharm

MissDiverse said:


> I'll post actual pictures of my ring once my swollen pregnant fingers are not so swollen anymore!
> 
> http://www.jkschmidt.ca/shop/contents/media/l_4886.jpg



it looks gorgeous from this pic!!  when is the baby due?


----------



## MissDiverse

pandapharm said:


> it looks gorgeous from this pic!!  when is the baby due?


 

Thank you, it is a STUNNING ring  it has a wonderful 'flow' to it as it incorporates a wave of channel set diamonds framing the centerpiece, and Canadian Diamonds were always my favorite, they are very brilliant and they shine a clean white color. I love love love my ring 

We are getting very excited as our little one is due July 12th! Thanks for asking


----------



## pandapharm

MissDiverse said:


> Thank you, it is a STUNNING ring  it has a wonderful 'flow' to it as it incorporates a wave of channel set diamonds framing the centerpiece, and Canadian Diamonds were always my favorite, they are very brilliant and they shine a clean white color. I love love love my ring
> 
> We are getting very excited as our little one is due July 12th! Thanks for asking



How wonderful! I bet you are so excited  congrats on the baby and I can't wait to see action shots! From what I have seen with Canadian diamonds I'm sure we won't be disappointed!


----------



## wcofer28

I have just a simple 1 carat RBC in yellow gold....someday I will find the perfect antique platinum setting for it, but I have loved it just this way for 14 years now . Got a new camera and thought this was a cool pic:


----------



## nc.girl

ShyShy said:


> Have been secretly admiring all your beautiful rings and thought I'd share mine. I don't remember the specs but both e-ring and band are in platinum.



Love your rings! I'm a sucker for princess cut stones!



wcofer28 said:


> I have just a simple 1 carat RBC in yellow gold....someday I will find the perfect antique platinum setting for it, but I have loved it just this way for 14 years now . Got a new camera and thought this was a cool pic:



That is a cool shot! Beautiful ring too!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

wcofer28 said:


> I have just a simple 1 carat RBC in yellow gold....someday I will find the perfect antique platinum setting for it, but I have loved it just this way for 14 years now . Got a new camera and thought this was a cool pic:


 
Great shot of your ring!


----------



## edsbgrl

FlipDiver said:


> For our anniversary, I wanted my hubby to me get this cushion aquamarine halo split shank ring, which I would wear in place of my wedding set most days, then switch this over to my right hand for special occasions.  What do you all think?  Does anyone else do something like that?



This is an idea.  I like that, switching hands for special occasions.


----------



## vuittonamour

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}



gorgeous!! this is very similar to what i have had in mind!


----------



## zjajkj

wcofer28 said:


> I have just a simple 1 carat RBC in yellow gold....someday I will find the perfect antique platinum setting for it, but I have loved it just this way for 14 years now . Got a new camera and thought this was a cool pic:



nice



juicyjeans said:


> What a great thread. Your rings are a beautiful ladies!
> Here's mine...please excuse the fact that it needs to desperately be cleaned :shame:



gorgeous



Louboutfan said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is my ering.
> 
> It's 2.2 ct in a tiffany-style platinum setting. E colour, VS2, hearts & arrown cut RB.
> 
> I wanted a nice chunky band so I think it is approx. 3.2mm. I love it so much - and the man that gave it to me.
> 
> Sorry - these pictures aren't great quality. all I have is my iPhone at the moment. Thanks for leaving me share my bling!!



nice



lilneko69 said:


> Fantastic ring! I was just reading your other thread about choosing an aquamarine ring and I'm so glad you chose the original one! It's gorgeous! I love the vivid blue color.
> 
> I thought I would share my aquamarine with you as well. My husband bought it for me as an anniversary present last year. It's an aquamarine cushion cut with a split shank as well. I usually wear it on my right hand. (Please excuse, the badly needed manicure...)
> 
> View attachment 1415132



wow



ShyShy said:


> Have been secretly admiring all your beautiful rings and thought I'd share mine. I don't remember the specs but both e-ring and band are in platinum.



nice


----------



## Nieners

coconuttiger said:


> i've had this for a few months now, DH bought this for me as a "push present". (i know how controversial that term can be and no i didn't ask for it!) i'm currently wearing it as my wedding set as my e-ring is a bit tight, i dont know what i'll do with it once my finger returns to it's normal size but i feel funny about wearing 2 diamond rings! When baby gets older, it will be hers



Ahh this is so pretty! I wish my mother would give me something so beautiful


----------



## juicyjeans

dinitegrity said:


> gorgeous


 
thank you


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

ame said:


> Here's a pic of my ering (sorta) with sizing beads. My knuckle is a full size and a half (as in 6.5 vs the size 5 my finger is) larger. So I have my rings sized to get over my knuckle without ripping a monster hole in the skin, and the beads help fill the gap and prevent major spinning. In the winter it's still spinny but not nearly as bad. I will agree that with a wedding band it will push the ring further up your finger and help a little, but if your wedding band ends up the same width as your e-ring shank it will not help a lot.


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE your rings!


----------



## sweetsugar

Its simple but I love it 





:sunnies


----------



## may3545

^It's gorgeous! Congrats on your engagement


----------



## zjajkj

sweetsugar said:


> Its simple but I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sunnies


 
gratz



Louboutfan said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is my ering.
> 
> It's 2.2 ct in a tiffany-style platinum setting. E colour, VS2, hearts & arrown cut RB.
> 
> I wanted a nice chunky band so I think it is approx. 3.2mm. I love it so much - and the man that gave it to me.
> 
> Sorry - these pictures aren't great quality. all I have is my iPhone at the moment. Thanks for leaving me share my bling!!


 
very nice



coconuttiger said:


> i've had this for a few months now, dh bought this for me as a "push present". (i know how controversial that term can be and no i didn't ask for it!) i'm currently wearing it as my wedding set as my e-ring is a bit tight, i dont know what i'll do with it once my finger returns to it's normal size but i feel funny about wearing 2 diamond rings! When baby gets older, it will be hers


 
omg



Tx Honeybee said:


> I love everyone's e-rings! My husband and I have been married 17 years. And while I love my pipe cut 14k e-ring and channel set w-ring, I do feel it's time to do a reset. My stone in my e-ring is lovely, a Radiant 1.08 ct F VS2, and my w-ring has 1.00 ct of Princess cut diamonds. The quality is not as nice but being set in 14k white gold helps give the illusion that the diamonds are of a better color and clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my night pics....


 
nice


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Hi everyone, this is my virgin post on TPF of my engagement ring and wedding band, hope it works. 

P.S we got married on the 29th of April


----------



## whoops

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my virgin post on TPF of my engagement ring and wedding band, hope it works.
> 
> P.S we got married on the 29th of April



Congratz on getting married!

Love the pave Cartier band. The trinity is my favorite.


----------



## candypants1100

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my virgin post on TPF of my engagement ring and wedding band, hope it works.
> 
> P.S we got married on the 29th of April



i loooove your set!


----------



## pandapharm

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my virgin post on TPF of my engagement ring and wedding band, hope it works.
> 
> P.S we got married on the 29th of April



welcome and congratulations on getting married! Beautiful e-ring and I love the pave trinity w-band!


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Thank you for everyone's warm welcome and sweet wishes, can't wait see all the amazing pieces each TPFer have to share in the future


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my virgin post on TPF of my engagement ring and wedding band, hope it works.
> 
> P.S we got married on the 29th of April


 
Just stunning!


----------



## Jennifer.L

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my virgin post on TPF of my engagement ring and wedding band, hope it works.
> 
> P.S we got married on the 29th of April



I would not have thought to put these two pieces together but they look incredible! I especially love the trinity ring, it's beautiful.

Congrats on your recent wedding.


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

^ Thanks *Jennifer.L*, I have to admit it took me sometime to decide on what I want to match with my engagement ring. 

In the end I chose the Cartier Trinity for a splash of gold and the meaning behind it; Love, Family and Friendship.... which is exactly what my DH means to me!


----------



## lovesparkles

Beautiful,  Hermes addict! Your virgin post worked just fine!!! Love your rings. Welcome!


----------



## Bentley1

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my virgin post on TPF of my engagement ring and wedding band, hope it works.
> 
> P.S we got married on the 29th of April



Wow, gorgeous set!  Love your e-ring and Cartier trinity band.

Do you mind sharing the specs on your e-ring?  It's such a perfect size!!


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

*Bentley1* It's not huge but the perfect size for me! 

Here are the specs for your reference:
Modified Cushion cut 2.07ct E/VVS1
Finger size: US 4 and European 47


----------



## ShyShy

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my virgin post on TPF of my engagement ring and wedding band, hope it works.
> 
> P.S we got married on the 29th of April



Ooh, I love the way you stacked your ring. Not a stacker myself and would never have thought of this combo but it seems to work so well!


----------



## XCCX

Here is my set 
I did post my e ring in the previous thread but this time its with the band


----------



## Kari2065

Timeless!!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Emerald8

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my virgin post on TPF of my engagement ring and wedding band, hope it works.
> 
> P.S we got married on the 29th of April


 
So gorgeous!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Kari2065 said:


> Timeless!!


[/QUOTE]

Just stunning! Love how simple but so so pretty!


----------



## Contessa

xactreality said:


> Here is my set
> I did post my e ring in the previous thread but this time its with the band



You've got beautiful hands. Love the set.


----------



## Bentley1

Addicted2Hermes said:


> *Bentley1* It's not huge but the perfect size for me!
> 
> Here are the specs for your reference:
> Modified Cushion cut 2.07ct E/VVS1
> Finger size: US 4 and European 47



Thanks so much for sharing!! Wow E/VVS1!  And 2.07 is an amazing size!  You are very lucky and it looks amazing on your finger!!


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

^ Thank you so much *Bentley1* you're very very sweet  

I think everyone one who posted on this thread is extremely luck


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

here is my set...i just love it!!

(sorry about the small pictures)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I wore them today but TBH they normally sit in my jewelry drawer since I got the perlee alhambra band. Simple Tiffany set emerald 2.10 E VVS1 good(went for the ccc's) and the eternity band stones are G vs1. Platinum.


----------



## Bentley1

Addicted2Hermes said:


> ^ Thank you so much *Bentley1* you're very very sweet
> 
> I think everyone one who posted on this thread is extremely luck



Yw!!! 

And I agree, everyone on this thread is lucky indeed!!


----------



## bextasy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I wore them today but TBH they normally sit in my jewelry drawer since I got the perlee alhambra band. Simple Tiffany set emerald 2.10 E VVS1 good(went for the ccc's) and the eternity band stones are G vs1. Platinum.



Gorgeous ring! I love emerald cut!!! What size finger do you have?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bextasy said:


> Gorgeous ring! I love emerald cut!!! What size finger do you have?



5.75 It needs to be cleaned. Emerald cut is my favorite but because it does not have a ton of facets, it does not sparkle like a radiant or similar...I love it because it looks simple and is classic.


----------



## bextasy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I love it because it looks simple and is classic.



I agree


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bextasy said:


> I agree



Thank you!


----------



## ame

DropBagGorgeous said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your rings!


Thank you!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

bextasy said:


> I agree


Hubby wanted to reset it but I said no.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> 5.75 It needs to be cleaned. Emerald cut is my favorite but because it does not have a ton of facets, it does not sparkle like a radiant or similar...I love it because it looks simple and is classic.




I have an EC too!  I love them --they are very understated.  Your set is stunning.


----------



## painter21

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my virgin post on TPF of my engagement ring and wedding band, hope it works.
> 
> P.S we got married on the 29th of April


 
Your ring is beautiful! I have almost the same setting but my center stone is an oval.


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

^ Thank you *painter21*. I would love to see your ring, can you please post a photo?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> I have an EC too!  I love them --they are very understated.  Your set is stunning.



thank you!


----------



## pochettelover

Happikoala said:


> here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!


 

Nice and congrats! What are the ring stats please?


----------



## MitzAus

Hi Ladies. There are some beautiful rings in this thread!
I thought I would share mine. Both rings are totally custom designed by myself. My jeweler was fantastic in helping me bring my ideas to life.

 Engagement Ring
  - Platinum 
  - 2.3 Carat brilliant cut round diamond 
  - VVS1 Clarity
  - Colour - D

  Wedding Ring
  - White Gold
  - 4 x Princess cut pink diamonds totaling 3 Carats
  - 5 x Baguette cut diamonds totaling 1.75 Carats
  - 2 rows of brilliant cut round diamonds totaling 3.25 Carats


----------



## DamierLover

Mind Blowingly beautiful!!!





MitzAus said:


> Hi Ladies. There are some beautiful rings in this thread!
> I thought I would share mine. Both rings are totally custom designed by myself. My jeweler was fantastic in helping me bring my ideas to life.
> 
> Engagement Ring
> - Platinum
> - 2.3 Carat brilliant cut round diamond
> - VVS1 Clarity
> - Colour - D
> 
> Wedding Ring
> - White Gold
> - 4 x Princess cut pink diamonds totaling 3 Carats
> - 5 x Baguette cut diamonds totaling 1.75 Carats
> - 2 rows of brilliant cut round diamonds totaling 3.25 Carats


----------



## candypants1100

MitzAus said:


> Hi Ladies. There are some beautiful rings in this thread!
> I thought I would share mine. Both rings are totally custom designed by myself. My jeweler was fantastic in helping me bring my ideas to life.
> 
> Engagement Ring
> - Platinum
> - 2.3 Carat brilliant cut round diamond
> - VVS1 Clarity
> - Colour - D
> 
> Wedding Ring
> - White Gold
> - 4 x Princess cut pink diamonds totaling 3 Carats
> - 5 x Baguette cut diamonds totaling 1.75 Carats
> - 2 rows of brilliant cut round diamonds totaling 3.25 Carats



ahh!!! i loooove this set! those pink diamonds are so pretty!


----------



## juicyjeans

xactreality said:


> Here is my set
> I did post my e ring in the previous thread but this time its with the band


 


ItzBellaDuh said:


> here is my set...i just love it!!
> 
> (sorry about the small pictures)


 


ALLinTHEbag said:


> I wore them today but TBH they normally sit in my jewelry drawer since I got the perlee alhambra band. Simple Tiffany set emerald 2.10 E VVS1 good(went for the ccc's) and the eternity band stones are G vs1. Platinum.


 


MitzAus said:


> Hi Ladies. There are some beautiful rings in this thread!
> I thought I would share mine. Both rings are totally custom designed by myself. My jeweler was fantastic in helping me bring my ideas to life.
> 
> Engagement Ring
> - Platinum
> - 2.3 Carat brilliant cut round diamond
> - VVS1 Clarity
> - Colour - D
> 
> Wedding Ring
> - White Gold
> - 4 x Princess cut pink diamonds totaling 3 Carats
> - 5 x Baguette cut diamonds totaling 1.75 Carats
> - 2 rows of brilliant cut round diamonds totaling 3.25 Carats


 
Beautiful sets ladies!


----------



## frosted

MitzAus

Crazy BEAUTIFUL!!  I love the look of pink diamonds . . . just wondering though, are they hard to wear?  I mean, do you feel like you need to think about what color clothing you are wearing??


----------



## frosted

I know I {kind of} posted before, but here are some better pictures . . . and I think I've figured out how to get my photos IN the post this time.


----------



## painter21

Wow that is beautiful!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Here is my new (and final!) engagement ring.

Tiffany & Co. Classic Six Prong Diamond Solitaire. 3.43 carats G VS1 Ex/Ex/Ex  (size 6 finger):


----------



## may3545

^Holy cow that's GORGEOUS~!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

It is truly amazing!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Thanks girls.


----------



## FlipDiver

MitzAus said:


> Hi Ladies. There are some beautiful rings in this thread!
> I thought I would share mine. Both rings are totally custom designed by myself. My jeweler was fantastic in helping me bring my ideas to life.
> 
> Engagement Ring
> - Platinum
> - 2.3 Carat brilliant cut round diamond
> - VVS1 Clarity
> - Colour - D
> 
> Wedding Ring
> - White Gold
> - 4 x Princess cut pink diamonds totaling 3 Carats
> - 5 x Baguette cut diamonds totaling 1.75 Carats
> - 2 rows of brilliant cut round diamonds totaling 3.25 Carats





frosted said:


> I know I {kind of} posted before, but here are some better pictures . . . and I think I've figured out how to get my photos IN the post this time.





acrowcounted said:


> Here is my new (and final!) engagement ring.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Classic Six Prong Diamond Solitaire. 3.43 carats G VS1 Ex/Ex/Ex  (size 6 finger):



Ladies, your rings are so beautiful!  Congratulations


----------



## acrowcounted

MitzAus said:


> Hi Ladies. There are some beautiful rings in this thread!
> I thought I would share mine. Both rings are totally custom designed by myself. My jeweler was fantastic in helping me bring my ideas to life.
> 
> Engagement Ring
> - Platinum
> - 2.3 Carat brilliant cut round diamond
> - VVS1 Clarity
> - Colour - D
> 
> Wedding Ring
> - White Gold
> - 4 x Princess cut pink diamonds totaling 3 Carats
> - 5 x Baguette cut diamonds totaling 1.75 Carats
> - 2 rows of brilliant cut round diamonds totaling 3.25 Carats



I'm loving these pink diamonds...


----------



## jayhawkgirl

MitzAus said:


> Hi Ladies. There are some beautiful rings in this thread!
> I thought I would share mine. Both rings are totally custom designed by myself. My jeweler was fantastic in helping me bring my ideas to life.
> 
> Engagement Ring
> - Platinum
> - 2.3 Carat brilliant cut round diamond
> - VVS1 Clarity
> - Colour - D
> 
> Wedding Ring
> - White Gold
> - 4 x Princess cut pink diamonds totaling 3 Carats
> - 5 x Baguette cut diamonds totaling 1.75 Carats
> - 2 rows of brilliant cut round diamonds totaling 3.25 Carats



Where's that fainting smiley when you need him?!?!?

The only thing I love more than diamonds is PINK diamonds!


----------



## zjajkj

MitzAus said:


> Hi Ladies. There are some beautiful rings in this thread!
> I thought I would share mine. Both rings are totally custom designed by myself. My jeweler was fantastic in helping me bring my ideas to life.
> 
> Engagement Ring
> - Platinum
> - 2.3 Carat brilliant cut round diamond
> - VVS1 Clarity
> - Colour - D
> 
> Wedding Ring
> - White Gold
> - 4 x Princess cut pink diamonds totaling 3 Carats
> - 5 x Baguette cut diamonds totaling 1.75 Carats
> - 2 rows of brilliant cut round diamonds totaling 3.25 Carats



OMG! The pink diamond rocks!


----------



## zjajkj

frosted said:


> I know I {kind of} posted before, but here are some better pictures . . . and I think I've figured out how to get my photos IN the post this time.



nice


----------



## zjajkj

acrowcounted said:


> Here is my new (and final!) engagement ring.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Classic Six Prong Diamond Solitaire. 3.43 carats G VS1 Ex/Ex/Ex  (size 6 finger):



gratz.


----------



## Babilu

acrowcounted said:


> Here is my new (and final!) engagement ring.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Classic Six Prong Diamond Solitaire. 3.43 carats G VS1 Ex/Ex/Ex  (size 6 finger):



Yup...I'm in love!


----------



## MitzAus

Thanks for your kid words Ladies 

frosted - no, they're not difficult to wear at all. I don't really wear bright colours so nothing ever clashes.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

MitzAus said:


> Hi Ladies. There are some beautiful rings in this thread!
> I thought I would share mine. Both rings are totally custom designed by myself. My jeweler was fantastic in helping me bring my ideas to life.
> 
> Engagement Ring
> - Platinum
> - 2.3 Carat brilliant cut round diamond
> - VVS1 Clarity
> - Colour - D
> 
> Wedding Ring
> - White Gold
> - 4 x Princess cut pink diamonds totaling 3 Carats
> - 5 x Baguette cut diamonds totaling 1.75 Carats
> - 2 rows of brilliant cut round diamonds totaling 3.25 Carats



May I ask which jeweler that wedding ring is from or had it made? It's fab!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*frosted* that is gorgeous!!!

*acrowcounted* congrats on the upgrade... it's so pretty!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

frosted said:


> I know I {kind of} posted before, but here are some better pictures . . . and I think I've figured out how to get my photos IN the post this time.


O my, that is one gorgeous ring!


----------



## MitzAus

lisalovesshoes said:


> May I ask which jeweler that wedding ring is from or had it made? It's fab!!!



Thanks  I got them made at Odgaard Jewellers in Leederville, Perth.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

MitzAus said:


> Thanks  I got them made at Odgaard Jewellers in Leederville, Perth.



I drive past them everyday!! Must pop in one day! Thank you!!


----------



## designer1

I just cleaned my rings, and thought I'd have a fun lil photo shoot. Here is some eye candy for ya.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^Lovely!  Ladies these rings are GORG!


----------



## FlipDiver

designer1 said:


> I just cleaned my rings, and thought I'd have a fun lil photo shoot. Here is some eye candy for ya.



So pretty!  Do you wear them all on your ring finger at once?


----------



## nwhite

designer1 - Very pretty!!  I love the set!


----------



## ame

designer1 said:


> I just cleaned my rings, and thought I'd have a fun lil photo shoot. Here is some eye candy for ya.



Hey, I remember you. Lovely halo.


----------



## kohl_mascara

designer1 said:


> I just cleaned my rings, and thought I'd have a fun lil photo shoot. Here is some eye candy for ya.



Ooo I remember admiring your e-ring pics in the first thread.  The one with your ring + Rolex is breathtaking!!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## designer1

No I only wear one tiny band with the halo..the others just sit in my jewelry box . It would look a little over the top if I stacked all the bands (3) with the ring I think.
Thanks ladies, I love taking pics of diamonds!


----------



## designer1

I usually wear this thin eternity band with the e-ring.


----------



## baglover1973

FlipDiver said:


> My ering is a princess cut diamond center with round channel set side stones, and a matching band w/channel set round diamonds.
> 
> For our anniversary, I wanted my hubby to me get this cushion aquamarine halo split shank ring, which I would wear in place of my wedding set most days, then switch this over to my right hand for special occasions.  What do you all think?  Does anyone else do something like that?


seriously stunning!


----------



## FlipDiver

baglover1973 said:


> seriously stunning!



Thank you!  I actually have a whole thread about this, trying to find another alternative http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/aquamarine-halo-ring-682443.html

In the end, I couldn't resist and my hubby agreed b/c he saw I wouldn't be satisfied with anything else.  I ordered it and it should finally arrive by next week.  I can't wait


----------



## chantal1922

designer1 said:


> I just cleaned my rings, and thought I'd have a fun lil photo shoot. Here is some eye candy for ya.


 stunning!


----------



## needloub

designer1 said:


> I usually wear this thin eternity band with the e-ring.



So pretty! I love it!


----------



## Contessa

designer1 said:


> I usually wear this thin eternity band with the e-ring.



Simply beautiful


----------



## einseine

Everyone's e-rings are truely beautiful!
I love simplicity, I love my classic solitaire, but I am SO envious of micropave settings and halo look.


----------



## B@gCr@zy

acrowcounted said:


> Here is my new (and final!) engagement ring.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Classic Six Prong Diamond Solitaire. 3.43 carats G VS1 Ex/Ex/Ex  (size 6 finger):



Wow!!! That's a gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

designer1 said:


> I just cleaned my rings, and thought I'd have a fun lil photo shoot. Here is some eye candy for ya.


 

Love it ~~~ even dirty  LOL


----------



## luvluv

skphotoimages said:


> Here is mine with it's new head.  It used to be 6 prong, but I didn't like how round it was.  Hubby wouldn't let me get a cushion so I double four pronged the round I have to give it a different shape optically.
> It's not perfect yet, the prongs need some tweeking, but it's close enough finally to post pictures of!
> Center is 1.55 ct I vs2.  White gold.  Size 4 with sizing bars to fit my size 3.25 finger.



Is size 4 the smallest ring size they can do? I am a size 4! I am drooling over your ring! The carot size is perfect for my finger! Since we have small fingers that diamond looks huge! I tried it and when we went back to get it, it was sold! I was so bummed! I don't want it too big or small! 1.5 is my dream size!! Your ring is gorgeous! I still can't make up my mind what kind of setting I would want it in! I like everything!!


----------



## skphotoimages

luvluv said:


> Is size 4 the smallest ring size they can do? I am a size 4! I am drooling over your ring! The carot size is perfect for my finger! Since we have small fingers that diamond looks huge! I tried it and when we went back to get it, it was sold! I was so bummed! I don't want it too big or small! 1.5 is my dream size!! Your ring is gorgeous! I still can't make up my mind what kind of setting I would want it in! I like everything!!


 Aww..thanks!!  Actually my ring is a 3.75 now (the whole ring had to be remade, you can see the pictures in my new post "I have my ring.." I'll have sizing bars added to bring it down to 3.25.  My knuckles are bigger than where the ring sits.  I need the slightly larger size to get over and the bars keep the ring from spinning once it's on.

1.5 is a perfect size for tiny fingers.  I definitly would NOT want anything bigger..ever. I sure hope you find another one you love soon!  Settings can be hard, but the best thing to do is to try them on.  I recently tried on a halo and to me it looked like overkill on my hand.  Goodluck!


----------



## luvluv

skphotoimages said:


> Aww..thanks!!  Actually my ring is a 3.75 now (the whole ring had to be remade, you can see the pictures in my new post "I have my ring.." I'll have sizing bars added to bring it down to 3.25.  My knuckles are bigger than where the ring sits.  I need the slightly larger size to get over and the bars keep the ring from spinning once it's on.


I am the opposite! I have small knuckles but flabby fingers! If that makes any sense! I still need to lose 20lbs and my fingers should probably get smaller! I don't really wear my ring because it has been re-sized so many times! I've lost it before and we had to dig through the trash to retrieve it!


----------



## FlipDiver

My new engagement/wedding ring - anniversary present from my hubby  I'll wear it in place of my princess diamond and round channel wedding band set most days...

3.86 ct cushion aquamarine with diamond halo and double shank


----------



## may3545

^It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## nwhite

Flipdiver - BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## NWK

that is one gorgeous ring! absolutely stunning!


----------



## pandapharm

That it stunning!!! Was that the first aquamarine ring you posted in your thread?? I'm glad you were able to get it, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## candypants1100

flipdiver- that is so beautiful!!!! congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Flipdiver - it is so so spectacular and looks amazing on you  congrats! Did you figure out your band situation?


----------



## needloub

So beautiful! It looks gorgeous on you! Congrats on your anniversary...you're a lucky lady! 



FlipDiver said:


> My new engagement/wedding ring - anniversary present from my hubby  I'll wear it in place of my princess diamond and round channel wedding band set most days...
> 
> 3.86 ct cushion aquamarine with diamond halo and double shank


----------



## FlipDiver

may3545 said:


> ^It's gorgeous!!!





sundeepshetty said:


> Its mesmerizing flipdiver...
> What are its features ... how much does it costs??





nwhite said:


> Flipdiver - BEAUTIFUL!!!!





NWK said:


> that is one gorgeous ring! absolutely stunning!





pandapharm said:


> That it stunning!!! Was that the first aquamarine ring you posted in your thread?? I'm glad you were able to get it, it looks amazing on you!





candypants1100 said:


> flipdiver- that is so beautiful!!!! congrats on your anniversary!





kohl_mascara said:


> Flipdiver - it is so so spectacular and looks amazing on you  congrats! Did you figure out your band situation?





needloub said:


> So beautiful! It looks gorgeous on you! Congrats on your anniversary...you're a lucky lady!



 Thank you everyone!  Yes I started a thread about this ring, but it's not the same exact one from the first page.  The jeweler had to make me a new one b/c my ring size is more than 2 whole sizes difference from the one they already had (I wear a 4.5, for reference).  I had to wait about 4 whole weeks for them to make it...

*Kohl* - I haven't looked at bands yet but I will definitely start soon.  I thought the double shank would suffice, but when I wear it alone I feel like an engaged girl rather than a married woman


----------



## jonathank22

cocosapphire said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> E-ring
> 2.60 carats, Full cut round, brilliant
> Clarity: VS1 Color: F
> set in cathedral style platinum band
> 
> Wedding band
> 5 round diamonds mounted in platinum bar set, Total weight: 1.35 carats
> Clarity: VVS2 - VS1 Color: F - G
> 
> Center band
> Plain Platinum band


This are very stylish rings..could you say how much it for?


----------



## painter21

Very pretty! I love how people are going away from the more traditional diamonds!!!


----------



## zjajkj

FlipDiver said:


> My new engagement/wedding ring - anniversary present from my hubby  I'll wear it in place of my princess diamond and round channel wedding band set most days...
> 
> 3.86 ct cushion aquamarine with diamond halo and double shank



lovely. I love aquamarine as it is my birthstone


----------



## zjajkj

designer1 said:


> I usually wear this thin eternity band with the e-ring.



nice


----------



## boggle2007

Have admired others and thought it was time to pony up.  Here's my set: 2.1 round brilliant with .6 pear on each side and a 2 carat wedding band comprised of five .4 round stones.  Been married for 7 years and still makes my heart smile.


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Boggle: gorgeous set!!


----------



## Chocomint

Got a silver plumeria temporary engagement ring in Hawaii, then bought my wedding band, then had engagement ring made to match his and my wedding rings.


----------



## may3545

^I love it! The band is unique and intricate


----------



## windblownhair

Hubby surprised me for our last anniversary
3.5 carat sapphire in white gold halo.


----------



## zjajkj

windblownhair said:


> Hubby surprised me for our last anniversary
> 3.5 carat sapphire in white gold halo.


 
nice action from DH


----------



## zjajkj

Chocomint said:


> Got a silver plumeria temporary engagement ring in Hawaii, then bought my wedding band, then had engagement ring made to match his and my wedding rings.


 
cute


----------



## zjajkj

boggle2007 said:


> Have admired others and thought it was time to pony up. Here's my set: 2.1 round brilliant with .6 pear on each side and a 2 carat wedding band comprised of five .4 round stones. Been married for 7 years and still makes my heart smile.


 
the wedding band rocks!


----------



## hoppus37

windblownhair said:


> Hubby surprised me for our last anniversary
> 3.5 carat sapphire in white gold halo.



So pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## Molls

windblownhair said:


> Hubby surprised me for our last anniversary
> 3.5 carat sapphire in white gold halo.



Beautiful!


----------



## einseine

windblownhair,
Love the colour and design - so gogeours and elegant!
I want a blue sapphire like yours.
Congratulations!



windblownhair said:


> Hubby surprised me for our last anniversary
> 3.5 carat sapphire in white gold halo.


----------



## guccissima




----------



## may3545

^OMG gorgeous! Specs please..... and more pics. I love looking at everyone's rings


----------



## stylishbebe

anniversary gift from DH.


----------



## ame

BEAUTIFUL! Hand Shots!


----------



## stylishbebe

lol ok im going to assume you're talking to me, *ame*. here it is, pair with my dainty little promise band DH got me 11 years ago while we were dating.


----------



## bextasy

^ Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ame

I sure was! BEAUTIFUl!!!




stylishbebe said:


> lol ok im going to assume you're talking to me, *ame*. here it is, pair with my dainty little promise band DH got me 11 years ago while we were dating.


----------



## stylishbebe

bextasy said:


> ^ Gorgeous!!!





ame said:


> I sure was! BEAUTIFUl!!!



thank you very much, ladies! i always love looking through this thread.


----------



## Gimmethebag

StylishBebe, we're ring twins! I love your classic three stone!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

stylishbebe said:


> lol ok im going to assume you're talking to me, *ame*. here it is, pair with my dainty little promise band DH got me 11 years ago while we were dating.




It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

stylishbebe said:


> lol ok im going to assume you're talking to me, *ame*. here it is, pair with my dainty little promise band DH got me 11 years ago while we were dating.



I think it's so sweet that you paired it with your promise band! It's very unique and gorgeous!


----------



## windblownhair

ChanelHoarder said:


> I think it's so sweet that you paired it with your promise band! It's very unique and gorgeous!



+1

Agreed, very unique and meaninful


----------



## stylishbebe

Gimmethebag said:


> StylishBebe, we're ring twins! I love your classic three stone!


thank you, *gimme*! needed something less "blingy" since my e-ring & band has side stone all over.  



lisalovesshoes said:


> It's gorgeous!!!


thank you very much, so is your avatar. i  halo!!!



ChanelHoarder said:


> I think it's so sweet that you paired it with your promise band! It's very unique and gorgeous!





windblownhair said:


> +1
> 
> Agreed, very unique and meaninful



thank you *Chanel* and *wind*! DH and i was H.S. sweethearts. $250 for that band was a lot of money for him back then. it still remain one of my fav. and most cherish.


----------



## einseine

Stylishbebe, 
Congratulations on your anniversary!
I love your three-stone ring very much! And the promise ring, too.
Two rings are quite unique combination, but it really looks the perfect set.



stylishbebe said:


> lol ok im going to assume you're talking to me, *ame*. here it is, pair with my dainty little promise band DH got me 11 years ago while we were dating.


----------



## pandapharm

stylishbebe said:


> lol ok im going to assume you're talking to me, *ame*. here it is, pair with my dainty little promise band DH got me 11 years ago while we were dating.



congrats on your anniversary! I love the combo with your promise band...it is such a unique ring and it's beautiful!


----------



## stylishbebe

einseine said:


> Stylishbebe,
> Congratulations on your anniversary!
> I love your three-stone ring very much! And the promise ring, too.
> Two rings are quite unique combination, but it really looks the perfect set.





pandapharm said:


> congrats on your anniversary! I love the combo with your promise band...it is such a unique ring and it's beautiful!



thank you *einseine* and *panda*, it wasn't my intention to use them together (i brought a comfort fit band to go with) but i was pleasantly surprised how nice it looked as a pair.


----------



## imagine

here is mine.


----------



## solai

I love looking at all these pics, so I thought I would contribute too.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

solai said:


> I love looking at all these pics, so I thought I would contribute too.
> 
> View attachment 1443323
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443324



Very pretty!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

stylishbebe said:


> thank you very much, so is your avatar. i  halo!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## zjajkj

solai said:


> I love looking at all these pics, so I thought I would contribute too.
> 
> View attachment 1443323
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443324


 
nice


----------



## zjajkj

imagine said:


> here is mine.


 
nice match with the WB


----------



## zjajkj

stylishbebe said:


> lol ok im going to assume you're talking to me, *ame*. here it is, pair with my dainty little promise band DH got me 11 years ago while we were dating.


the WB is cute!


----------



## zjajkj

guccissima said:


>


 
a huge one!


----------



## pandapharm

I have to show off one of my best friend's for her since she is not a part of this forum...she has been dating her boyfriend since our freshman year of college (been 5 years now) and he tricked her saying they were going to Myrtle Beach in South Carolina but they really ended up going to Austria!! I don't know the specs but I am beyond excited for her!!


----------



## stylishbebe

pandapharm said:


> I have to show off one of my best friend's for her since she is not a part of this forum...she has been dating her boyfriend since our freshman year of college (been 5 years now) and he tricked her saying they were going to Myrtle Beach in South Carolina but they really ended up going to Austria!! I don't know the specs but I am beyond excited for her!!



congrats to your BFF on her engagement! love the cushion and halo combo..her ring is just beautiful!


----------



## ame

Beautiful ring and well done for her boyfriend to sneak her overseas!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

pandapharm said:


> I have to show off one of my best friend's for her since she is not a part of this forum...she has been dating her boyfriend since our freshman year of college (been 5 years now) and he tricked her saying they were going to Myrtle Beach in South Carolina but they really ended up going to Austria!! I don't know the specs but I am beyond excited for her!!



Congrats to her!! It's a beautiful ring and awesome of her now fiance to surprise her by taking her to Austria instead!!


----------



## zjajkj

pandapharm said:


> I have to show off one of my best friend's for her since she is not a part of this forum...she has been dating her boyfriend since our freshman year of college (been 5 years now) and he tricked her saying they were going to Myrtle Beach in South Carolina but they really ended up going to Austria!! I don't know the specs but I am beyond excited for her!!


 
nice and gratz to your friend!


----------



## windblownhair

pandapharm said:


> I have to show off one of my best friend's for her since she is not a part of this forum...she has been dating her boyfriend since our freshman year of college (been 5 years now) and he tricked her saying they were going to Myrtle Beach in South Carolina but they really ended up going to Austria!! I don't know the specs but I am beyond excited for her!!




Wow. LOVE the color of the diamond!


----------



## hoppus37

pandapharm said:


> I have to show off one of my best friend's for her since she is not a part of this forum...she has been dating her boyfriend since our freshman year of college (been 5 years now) and he tricked her saying they were going to Myrtle Beach in South Carolina but they really ended up going to Austria!! I don't know the specs but I am beyond excited for her!!




Congrats to your best friend! That is tdf! And I love the background!


----------



## pandapharm

Thanks ladies! I will pass along the congratulations  The ring is really so perfect for her...she's kinda vintage-y, old-school romantic. He did such a good job! sigh....gives me hope that there are still good old romantic guys like him out there


----------



## too_cute

you're a sweet friend *pandapharm*. your friend's ring is gorg.




solai said:


> I love looking at all these pics, so I thought I would contribute too.
> View attachment 1443323
> 
> View attachment 1443324


pretty!



stylishbebe said:


> anniversary gift from DH.


lovely! lucky lady!



boggle2007 said:


> Have admired others and thought it was time to pony up. Here's my set: 2.1 round brilliant with .6 pear on each side and a 2 carat wedding band comprised of five .4 round stones. Been married for 7 years and still makes my heart smile.


wow, that's a _ring_. lovely.



FlipDiver said:


> My new engagement/wedding ring - anniversary present from my hubby I'll wear it in place of my princess diamond and round channel wedding band set most days...
> 3.86 ct cushion aquamarine with diamond halo and double shank


stunning!


----------



## windchimes

It's my six-month wedding anniversary so I thought I would give some love to my [modest] wedding set from January!  And to this buttermilk-y nailpolish I love so much.


----------



## pandapharm

windchimes said:


> It's my six-month wedding anniversary so I thought I would give some love to my [modest] wedding set from January!  And to this buttermilk-y nailpolish I love so much.



Looks beautiful!! Congrats on 6 months!


----------



## Necromancer

Happy 6 month anniversary, *windchimes*. Your ring is so pretty.


----------



## Princessbli

I have finally taken a picture of my ring, so I thought i'd post it.  I have been married for almost 2 years and at the time we could not afford a e-ring and barely got together enough money for wedding bands.  This past November, my DH bought me this ring.  It's a classic EC from Tiffanys.  My wedding band is an etoile band, which I wear on my right hand.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Princessbli said:


> I have finally taken a picture of my ring, so I thought i'd post it.  I have been married for almost 2 years and at the time we could not afford a e-ring and barely got together enough money for wedding bands.  This past November, my DH bought me this ring.  It's a classic EC from Tiffanys.  My wedding band is an etoile band, which I wear on my right hand.



stunning and so classic


----------



## Necromancer

*Princessbli*, your ring is gorgeous and classic.


----------



## hapijuliet18

Princessbli said:


> I have finally taken a picture of my ring, so I thought i'd post it.  I have been married for almost 2 years and at the time we could not afford a e-ring and barely got together enough money for wedding bands.  This past November, my DH bought me this ring.  It's a classic EC from Tiffanys.  My wedding band is an etoile band, which I wear on my right hand.


so classic, i love it!  EC just have that understated elegance about them!


----------



## eye candy

Not mine, but her ring is to die for!  I love the soft pink color of her ring and the antique cushion cut. 

http://http://www.lovemaegan.com/2010/03/since-you-asked-my-engagement-wedding.html


----------



## eye candy

post/7738211521


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

princessbli said:


> i have finally taken a picture of my ring, so i thought i'd post it.  I have been married for almost 2 years and at the time we could not afford a e-ring and barely got together enough money for wedding bands.  This past november, my dh bought me this ring.  It's a classic ec from tiffanys.  My wedding band is an etoile band, which i wear on my right hand.



gorgeous!!


----------



## lisachen08

my original e-ring




my newly reset e-ring!! WOOT!




i absolutely loved loved my original e-ring (because the hubs picked it out hehe) but i love estate jewelry and my new re-set has a vintage vibe to it that i adore hehehehe.. i love it!!!!! 

i loved that the hubs picked out a 3 stone ring for my original e-ring and had pears with are i think pretty unique as diamonds go.. so i wanted to stay with 3 ring motif for my new reset and wanted unique stones too.. so i got moon stones!! hehehe


----------



## may3545

^Gorgeous!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lovely!


----------



## Kraut

Some gorgeous rings, ladies!!
I only have pictures from my wedding so here's mine.


----------



## mim1512

Here is mine!


----------



## hunniesochic

Princessbli said:


> I have finally taken a picture of my ring, so I thought i'd post it.  I have been married for almost 2 years and at the time we could not afford a e-ring and barely got together enough money for wedding bands.  This past November, my DH bought me this ring.  It's a classic EC from Tiffanys.  My wedding band is an etoile band, which I wear on my right hand.





lisachen08 said:


> my original e-ring
> 
> View attachment 1447116
> 
> 
> my newly reset e-ring!! WOOT!
> 
> View attachment 1447117
> 
> 
> i absolutely loved loved my original e-ring (because the hubs picked it out hehe) but i love estate jewelry and my new re-set has a vintage vibe to it that i adore hehehehe.. i love it!!!!!
> 
> i loved that the hubs picked out a 3 stone ring for my original e-ring and had pears with are i think pretty unique as diamonds go.. so i wanted to stay with 3 ring motif for my new reset and wanted unique stones too.. so i got moon stones!! hehehe




Very gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

FirstTimeDP said:


> Some gorgeous rings, ladies!!
> I only have pictures from my wedding so here's mine.



It's very lovely!



mim1512 said:


> Here is mine!


Pretty! Awesome photography, BTW.


----------



## hunniesochic

My Jeff Cooper. 2.56 VS1 on platinum

(sorry quality of pic is bad...took it on my phone)


----------



## mim1512

hunniesochic said:


> It's very lovely!
> 
> 
> Pretty! Awesome photography, BTW.


Thanks! These were from my wedding album.


----------



## ame

Ohh lovely Jeff Cooper!!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

Princessbli said:


> I have finally taken a picture of my ring, so I thought i'd post it.  I have been married for almost 2 years and at the time we could not afford a e-ring and barely got together enough money for wedding bands.  This past November, my DH bought me this ring.  It's a classic EC from Tiffanys.  My wedding band is an etoile band, which I wear on my right hand.



this is just stunning! i love emerald cut diamonds. gratz!!!!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

gorgeous rings ladies!!


----------



## whitepearl86

Everyones rings are beautiful!

Here is mine, got engaged 7/10/11





By whitepearl86 at 2011-07-11





By whitepearl86 at 2011-07-11





By whitepearl86 at 2011-07-20


----------



## may3545

^That's such an intricate setting! Congrats on your engagement!!!! ::hurrraahhh!::


----------



## whitepearl86

may3545 said:


> ^That's such an intricate setting! Congrats on your engagement!!!! ::hurrraahhh!::



Thank you!! I love it and cant stop looking at it


----------



## nwhite

mim1512 said:


> Here is mine!



Such a beautiful antique looking setting!  Very nice!!!


Whitepearl86 - Congrats! GORGEOUS ring!!!


----------



## whitepearl86

nwhite said:


> Such a beautiful antique looking setting!  Very nice!!!
> 
> 
> Whitepearl86 - Congrats! GORGEOUS ring!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Contessa

whitepearl86 said:


> Thank you very much!



LOVE your halo! Mine is set similarly in that the diamond is higher than most halos to show off the light. 

Gorgeous!! Congratz on your engagement! Hope the ring and the man bring you a lifetime of happiness!


----------



## Necromancer

My goodness, these latest rings are so gorgeous...every single one of them.


----------



## whitepearl86

Contessa said:


> LOVE your halo! Mine is set similarly in that the diamond is higher than most halos to show off the light.
> 
> Gorgeous!! Congratz on your engagement! Hope the ring and the man bring you a lifetime of happiness!


Thank you!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

whitepearl86 - LOVE your e-ring.  It is fantastic and so unique!!! 

I recently got my ring cleaned. I just had to share some pics!! Here is one of my e-ring with my DF's promise ring (which will be his future wb, also newly cleaned):







And here's a better pic that shows the color of the diamond more:


----------



## eye candy

kohl_mascara said:


> whitepearl86 - LOVE your e-ring.  It is fantastic and so unique!!!
> 
> I recently got my ring cleaned. I just had to share some pics!! Here is one of my e-ring with my DF's promise ring (which will be his future wb, also newly cleaned):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a better pic that shows the color of the diamond more:



GASP!!!  I am speechless.  IT it .. is beyond gorgeous!  The sparkles all over.  

You are one very lucky lady!!  Congrats to you and your DF!


----------



## SR22

Hi Kohly Girl!!!   I just saw that you got your ring --  absolutely TDF beeeeeeautiful!!!  I'm thrilled to see you ended up with your dream ring, and it's simply perfect    Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## whitepearl86

kohl_mascara said:


> whitepearl86 - LOVE your e-ring.  It is fantastic and so unique!!!
> 
> I recently got my ring cleaned. I just had to share some pics!! Here is one of my e-ring with my DF's promise ring (which will be his future wb, also newly cleaned):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a better pic that shows the color of the diamond more:


Thank you!

Your ring took my breathe away. I LOVE yellow diamonds. Hopefully one day i can have one


----------



## kohl_mascara

eye candy said:


> GASP!!!  I am speechless.  IT it .. is beyond gorgeous!  The sparkles all over.
> 
> You are one very lucky lady!!  Congrats to you and your DF!



Thank you!!! Even after wearing it for 5 months, I never get tired looking of looking at it!!  Mine isn't as big as Einseine's beautiful RHR  but I don't think I'd trade mine for anything else!  It's amazing how much better it looks cleaned, LOL.  When it gets dirty the yellow diamond looks almost white, but after picking it up from being cleaned, it looks so sparkly and yellow!



SR22 said:


> Hi Kohly Girl!!!   I just saw that you got your ring --  absolutely TDF beeeeeeautiful!!!  I'm thrilled to see you ended up with your dream ring, and it's simply perfect    Enjoy it in good health.



Thanks SR22!    I will!  I've loved every minute of wearing it! 



whitepearl86 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your ring took my breathe away. I LOVE yellow diamonds. Hopefully one day i can have one



Thank you!! I love how my ring changes color with different types of light.  I know you will get a yellow diamond in the future!!


----------



## zjajkj

kohl_mascara said:


> whitepearl86 - LOVE your e-ring. It is fantastic and so unique!!!
> 
> I recently got my ring cleaned. I just had to share some pics!! Here is one of my e-ring with my DF's promise ring (which will be his future wb, also newly cleaned):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a better pic that shows the color of the diamond more:


 
pretty!



whitepearl86 said:


> Everyones rings are beautiful!
> 
> Here is mine, got engaged 7/10/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By whitepearl86 at 2011-07-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By whitepearl86 at 2011-07-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By whitepearl86 at 2011-07-20


 
love the side



FirstTimeDP said:


> Some gorgeous rings, ladies!!
> I only have pictures from my wedding so here's mine.


 
nice



hunniesochic said:


> My Jeff Cooper. 2.56 VS1 on platinum
> 
> (sorry quality of pic is bad...took it on my phone)


 
great pics!


----------



## eye candy

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you!!! Even after wearing it for 5 months, I never get tired looking of looking at it!!  Mine isn't as big as Einseine's beautiful RHR  but I don't think I'd trade mine for anything else!  It's amazing how much better it looks cleaned, LOL.  When it gets dirty the yellow diamond looks almost white, but after picking it up from being cleaned, it looks so sparkly and yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SR22!    I will!  I've loved every minute of wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I love how my ring changes color with different types of light.  I know you will get a yellow diamond in the future!!



When I got married and was figuring out anniversary gifts for the hubby as the year went by, i.e. 1st anni paper - so I got him a painting, 2nd anni cotton - so I got him an Armani suit.. etc.  I read that 60th wedding anni is a yellow diamond.  The ultimate present!  Forget till I'm 60 (or 80+ in this case)!  I want that now while my hand is still pretty and young.    

You're DF must be very proud!  My DH's gorgeous eyes sparkle whenever I get complimented on a piece of jewelry and I say he purchased it in front of him.  Guess it makes him feel like a manly-man.  lol


----------



## needloub

kohl_mascara said:


> whitepearl86 - LOVE your e-ring.  It is fantastic and so unique!!!
> 
> I recently got my ring cleaned. I just had to share some pics!! Here is one of my e-ring with my DF's promise ring (which will be his future wb, also newly cleaned):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a better pic that shows the color of the diamond more:



Love love your canary yellow ring!  One day I hope to own one myself!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## scremmy

Just realized I haven't added mine!


----------



## may3545

^Absolutely stunning! I love the intricate setting


----------



## Candice0985

kohl_mascara said:


> whitepearl86 - LOVE your e-ring.  It is fantastic and so unique!!!
> 
> I recently got my ring cleaned. I just had to share some pics!! Here is one of my e-ring with my DF's promise ring (which will be his future wb, also newly cleaned):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a better pic that shows the color of the diamond more:


 love this on you! Khol what were the stats of your ring again?


----------



## nwhite

scremmy - GORGEOUS cushion!!  Beautiful setting too!!


----------



## needloub

scremmy said:


> Just realized I haven't added mine!



Gorgeous cushion and, beautiful hands and nail color!


----------



## Necromancer

* kohl_mascara* and *scremmy*, your rings are stunning.


----------



## jroos

I got engaged on July 1st!!!! Very Exciting!!


----------



## jroos

2 more photos
It's a tiffany soleste


----------



## ChanelHoarder

jroos said:


> 2 more photos
> It's a tiffany soleste



Congrats on your engagement!!!!!
Gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## jroos

Thank you!!! ^^^^^


----------



## pandapharm

jroos said:


> 2 more photos
> It's a tiffany soleste


 
Beautiful ring!!! Congratulations and enjoy planning!


----------



## needloub

jroos said:


> 2 more photos
> It's a tiffany soleste



So gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Contessa

Beautiful Jroos! Looks similar to the Tiffany Soleste!


----------



## purseaddict569

kohl_mascara said:


> whitepearl86 - LOVE your e-ring. It is fantastic and so unique!!!
> 
> I recently got my ring cleaned. I just had to share some pics!! Here is one of my e-ring with my DF's promise ring (which will be his future wb, also newly cleaned):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a better pic that shows the color of the diamond more:


 

LOVE this ring- I have tried it on a few times...I think it will be a while before I get it though


----------



## jroos

Thank you ladies!! It is a tiffany soleste!!! : )


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thank you necromancer and purseaddict!  Purseaddict, I thought I had to wait 10 months for my ring but I got it sooner than expected, so you never know! jroos - love your e-ring; I'm a big fan of the soleste


----------



## zjajkj

jroos said:


> 2 more photos
> It's a tiffany soleste



pretty, matches you alot!


----------



## jroos

Thank you!!! ^^^^


----------



## armadillo24

scremmy said:


> Just realized I haven't added mine!



Wow! So beautiful - I love everything about this ring (and your nail polish)!


----------



## armadillo24

acrowcounted said:


> Here is my new (and final!) engagement ring.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Classic Six Prong Diamond Solitaire. 3.43 carats G VS1 Ex/Ex/Ex  (size 6 finger):


SO beautiful! Perfect actually. I didn't search, but what did your past rings look like?


----------



## acrowcounted

armadillo24 said:


> SO beautiful! Perfect actually. I didn't search, but what did your past rings look like?



My original rings were the same, Tiffany solitaires, just smaller.


----------



## jennified_

scremmy said:


> Just realized I haven't added mine!


 
Your ring is gorgeous! Would you mind posting specs and where you bought it from?


----------



## vuittonamour

yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!


----------



## ame

GORGEOUS!!!! Congrats! That's amazingly pretty.


----------



## Jeneen

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!


I'm happy to see you back with such great news! Congratulations! The ring is a STUNNER!!!!


----------



## Jeneen

Wow!!!



jroos said:


> 2 more photos
> It's a tiffany soleste


 

I can't get mine to post - if anyone wants to see mine  - send me a PM


----------



## pandapharm

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!



Congrats!!! Such a gorgeous ring!!! Can't wait to see how it looks with your SO strassed wedding shoes too


----------



## may3545

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!



Crazy gorgeous! Congrats! Look at the sparkle ::


----------



## CMM

vuittonamour...CONGRATS! The ring is stunning! Do you know the stats?!?! The ring will look amazing with your fabulous wedding shoes.


----------



## dusty paws

congrats vuitton - that's a huge rock!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!




I love your ring!!! Congratulations on getting engaged!! It's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Swanky

Jeneen, I'm happy to help you, want to PM me the pics?

BEAUTIFUL rings ladies!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!






CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   Enjoy your engagement and wedding planning!  Your ring is GORRRGGGGGEOUS!


----------



## Jeneen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jeneen, I'm happy to help you, want to PM me the pics?
> 
> BEAUTIFUL rings ladies!!!


 

Every time I try, even if I crop it - I get the picture too large msg. I can't figure out what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Swanky

Load them to photobucket.


----------



## kbella86

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!



wow that is sooo amazing!! Can you please tell me the stats?!!!


----------



## zjajkj

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!


 
gorgeous


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks ladies! it is a 2.34ct AGS ideal 000, J SI2


----------



## vuittonamour

oh and my finger size is 4.25.


----------



## scremmy

jennified_ said:


> Your ring is gorgeous! Would you mind posting specs and where you bought it from?




Sure!  It's a 1.43ct G SI1 August Vintage Cushion from Good Old Gold, and the setting is a "modified Julia" by Jewels by Erica Grace.


----------



## vuittonamour

here's a new pic  i just got it so i keep taking pics of it. lol.


----------



## needloub

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!




Congratulations! Your ring is gorgeous! Glad to see you back on the forum!


----------



## HollyRF

Just thought I'd add my new Tiffany Embrace engagement ring! I absolutely could not be happier with this ring. It sparkles like crazy and it's the perfect size for my hands.

Specs: Center stone: .81 ct, Color G, VS1, Ring size: 5


----------



## designer1

Not many flowers left in my garden, so I took advantage of the bright colors this morning!


----------



## designer1

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!


 Gorgeous solitaire..my favourite by far!! Congrats on your engagement, may you have a lifetime of happiness!


----------



## nc.girl

HollyRF said:


> Just thought I'd add my new Tiffany Embrace engagement ring! I absolutely could not be happier with this ring. It sparkles like crazy and it's the perfect size for my hands.
> 
> Specs: Center stone: .81 ct, Color G, VS1, Ring size: 5



I agree- this ring looks perfect on your finger! Congrats; it's gorgeous!


----------



## designer1

After a bath..trying to capture the sparkle!


----------



## pandapharm

designer1 said:


> After a bath..trying to capture the sparkle!


 
loving the sparkle!!!! Great little bling in the corner there!!!


----------



## xxsillyx

Instead of wearing my engagement ring and band. I got this ring for everyday wear. This is ONE ring and not a multiple of rings. It's a lot prettier IRL. This was taken with my iphone at work. 

Specs: 1.67 TW ,white gold, VS1


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

designer1 said:


> After a bath..trying to capture the sparkle!



gorgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

designer1 said:


> I usually wear this thin eternity band with the e-ring.


O my, your set is gorgeous! My ring is "kind of" a similar shape... I'm having a hard time looking for what to do for my wedding band though... I was just going to do a thin row of diamonds underneath... but I'm really liking that eternity band with it...


----------



## Necromancer

xxsillyx said:


> Instead of wearing my engagement ring and band. I got this ring for everyday wear. This is ONE ring and not a multiple of rings. It's a lot prettier IRL. This was taken with my iphone at work.
> 
> Specs: 1.67 TW ,white gold, VS1


 
I really like it. It looks like multiple rings, which is something I like to do. I bet it's stunning IRL.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

xxsillyx said:


> Instead of wearing my engagement ring and band. I got this ring for everyday wear. This is ONE ring and not a multiple of rings. It's a lot prettier IRL. This was taken with my iphone at work.
> 
> Specs: 1.67 TW ,white gold, VS1


 
I really like your ring. I wouldn't mind wearing something similar on my right hand.


----------



## nc.girl

xxsillyx said:


> Instead of wearing my engagement ring and band. I got this ring for everyday wear. This is ONE ring and not a multiple of rings. It's a lot prettier IRL. This was taken with my iphone at work.
> 
> Specs: 1.67 TW ,white gold, VS1



Gorgeous! It really doesn't look like one ring at all...LOVE how it looks like multiple rings stacked together, but offers comfort with it only being one ring.


----------



## ChanelHoarder

designer1 said:


> After a bath..trying to capture the sparkle!


 
I love how you captured the sparkle in this picture! Very gorgeous!!


----------



## Nutcracker

xxsillyx said:


> Instead of wearing my engagement ring and band. I got this ring for everyday wear. This is ONE ring and not a multiple of rings. It's a lot prettier IRL. This was taken with my iphone at work.
> 
> Specs: 1.67 TW ,white gold, VS1



WOW, I'm impressed. It is gorgeous! Which brand (company) is it from?


----------



## DB4me




----------



## designer1

ChanelHoarder said:


> I love how you captured the sparkle in this picture! Very gorgeous!!


 
Thanks..its easy to capture sparkle, when your diamonds are clean!


----------



## eye candy

DB4me said:


>



lol..  I love your quote on the bottom.  Beautiful ring DB4me!


----------



## Ghost55

OK~ I am entering this chat letting you all know that I have oogled ALL the rings and they are simply TDF! I love and want them all

Here is my reset .60 carat Pear H color SI1. It was my original Diamond Engagement stone from 15 years ago. I had it reset in a 3 band .75 total weight diamond halo around a diamond encrusted setting. I just picked it up from the jeweler a few hours ago. It is not pave as I originally thought. The jeweler stated the diamonds are bigger than pave. 

I am new at this..as it has been 15 years since looking at wedding sets


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Ghost55 said:


> OK~ I am entering this chat letting you all know that I have oogled ALL the rings and they are simply TDF! I love and want them all
> 
> Here is my reset .60 carat Pear H color SI1. It was my original Diamond Engagement stone from 15 years ago. I had it reset in a 3 band .75 total weight diamond halo around a diamond encrusted setting. I just picked it up from the jeweler a few hours ago. It is not pave as I originally thought. The jeweler stated the diamonds are bigger than pave.
> 
> I am new at this..as it has been 15 years since looking at wedding sets



That is absolutely gorgeous! I love the setting!  Congratulations on the re-set!


----------



## Ghost55

lisalovesshoes said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous! I love the setting!  Congratulations on the re-set!



Awww thank you: I don't think I can do it justice with my photography, lord knows I tried. Yours looks fabulous! How did you take such an awesome pic of it?? I need help LOL~!~


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Ghost55 said:


> Awww thank you: I don't think I can do it justice with my photography, lord knows I tried. Yours looks fabulous! How did you take such an awesome pic of it?? I need help LOL~!~



Aww thanks!! 

I'll PM you!!


----------



## needloub

xxsillyx said:


> Instead of wearing my engagement ring and band. I got this ring for everyday wear. This is ONE ring and not a multiple of rings. It's a lot prettier IRL. This was taken with my iphone at work.
> 
> Specs: 1.67 TW ,white gold, VS1



Love this look! It really does look like multiple rings....


----------



## nc.girl

Ghost55 said:


> OK~ I am entering this chat letting you all know that I have oogled ALL the rings and they are simply TDF! I love and want them all
> 
> Here is my reset .60 carat Pear H color SI1. It was my original Diamond Engagement stone from 15 years ago. I had it reset in a 3 band .75 total weight diamond halo around a diamond encrusted setting. I just picked it up from the jeweler a few hours ago. It is not pave as I originally thought. The jeweler stated the diamonds are bigger than pave.
> 
> I am new at this..as it has been 15 years since looking at wedding sets



That's a beautiful set!


----------



## Ghost55

nc.girl said:


> That's a beautiful set!



Thanks so much! I am super excited and now I have to get the main band and one of the side bands saudered together as well as an appraisal. I am finding that having 3 bands moving around frustrates me


----------



## nc.girl

Ghost55 said:


> Thanks so much! I am super excited and now I have to get the main band and one of the side bands saudered together as well as an appraisal. I am finding that having 3 bands moving around frustrates me



I think 3 bands moving around would bug me too. I have enough trouble with wearing just one ring on my ring finger; I have to wear a size 5 ring so it'll slide over my knuckle but it seems like my actual ring size is more like a 4.75 once you get it past the knuckle.


----------



## Ghost55

nc.girl said:


> I think 3 bands moving around would bug me too. I have enough trouble with wearing just one ring on my ring finger; I have to wear a size 5 ring so it'll slide over my knuckle but it seems like my actual ring size is more like a 4.75 once you get it past the knuckle.



I hear that! Mine is doing the same thing! I am going from a wide band with 3 bezel set diamonds to 3 moveable bands and a higher setting...quite a change for sure  
I went outside and took some great advice from a fellow tpf'r (Thanks so much xoxo)..here are some better pics..I prominse no more


----------



## Ghost55

^ one more...and then I am done lol


----------



## nc.girl

Ghost55 said:


> I hear that! Mine is doing the same thing! I am going from a wide band with 3 bezel set diamonds to 3 moveable bands and a higher setting...quite a change for sure
> I went outside and took some great advice from a fellow tpf'r (Thanks so much xoxo)..here are some better pics..I prominse no more





Ghost55 said:


> ^ one more...and then I am done lol



Those pics are even better; it's so clean and sparkly!


----------



## whoops

Ghost55 said:


> I hear that! Mine is doing the same thing! I am going from a wide band with 3 bezel set diamonds to 3 moveable bands and a higher setting...quite a change for sure
> I went outside and took some great advice from a fellow tpf'r (Thanks so much xoxo)..here are some better pics..I prominse no more



Love the side basket! And the pix with the mushroom is fab!


----------



## Ghost55

nc.girl said:


> Those pics are even better; it's so clean and sparkly!



I was hoping to catch some of the sparkle as that is what it truly does. It is so hard to take a picture of~



whoops said:


> Love the side basket! And the pix with the mushroom is fab!



Thanks! That is my little terrarium, a lovely etsy find I thought my ring needed a fairy setting. This ring is so dainty compared to what I had. 

Thank you both for being so supportive and allowing me to share  
I am off to oogle more rings!


----------



## dusty paws

just gorgeous ghost!


----------



## Ghost55

dusty paws said:


> just gorgeous ghost!



Awww thanks so much babe


----------



## hoppus37

Ghost55 said:


> OK~ I am entering this chat letting you all know that I have oogled ALL the rings and they are simply TDF! I love and want them all
> 
> Here is my reset .60 carat Pear H color SI1. It was my original Diamond Engagement stone from 15 years ago. I had it reset in a 3 band .75 total weight diamond halo around a diamond encrusted setting. I just picked it up from the jeweler a few hours ago. It is not pave as I originally thought. The jeweler stated the diamonds are bigger than pave.
> 
> I am new at this..as it has been 15 years since looking at wedding sets



So pretty!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Ghost55 said:


> I hear that! Mine is doing the same thing! I am going from a wide band with 3 bezel set diamonds to 3 moveable bands and a higher setting...quite a change for sure
> I went outside and took some great advice from a fellow tpf'r (Thanks so much xoxo)..here are some better pics..I prominse no more



Gorgeous x 10000 !


----------



## NoSnowHere

Just upgraded mine. It's a 1ct round in platinum. My wedding band is 1cttw in platinum. We will be married 8yrs on 8/9!


----------



## Liya

xxsillyx said:


> Instead of wearing my engagement ring and band. I got this ring for everyday wear. This is ONE ring and not a multiple of rings. It's a lot prettier IRL. This was taken with my iphone at work.
> 
> Specs: 1.67 TW ,white gold, VS1



This looks AMAZING on you!  Can I ask where it's from?


----------



## whoops

NoSnowHere said:


> Just upgraded mine. It's a 1ct round in platinum. My wedding band is 1cttw in platinum. We will be married 8yrs on 8/9!



Congratz on the upgrade and 8 year anniversary! That's definitely worth celebrating!


----------



## NoSnowHere

^^ thank u!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

just got some engagement pics back...i posted my ring in the old thread but her is another shot!  2.01 ct emerald cut cartier ballerine...my dream ring.  cant wait to get married!


----------



## Ghost55

NoSnowHere said:


> Just upgraded mine. It's a 1ct round in platinum. My wedding band is 1cttw in platinum. We will be married 8yrs on 8/9!



Congrats on your upgrade!!! Look fabulous on you


----------



## CMM

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> just got some engagement pics back...i posted my ring in the old thread but her is another shot!  2.01 ct emerald cut cartier ballerine...my dream ring. cant wait to get married!


 
I LOVE this picture! Congrats on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## Ghost55

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> just got some engagement pics back...i posted my ring in the old thread but her is another shot!  2.01 ct emerald cut cartier ballerine...my dream ring.  cant wait to get married!


Stunning pics!!! Congrats to you~ I wish you love and happiness


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ghost55 said:


> Congrats on your upgrade!!! Look fabulous on you



Thank u and your reset is stunning!


----------



## Necromancer

*NoSnowHere*, lovely rings, and congratulations on your 8th anniversary coming up in a couple of days.
*BalenciagaPlaneT*, fab photo and a fab ring. When's the big day?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

thanks!!!  big day is 10.15 
everything is coming together and I am so excited!!!

Will be pairing my e-ring with the WG simple pave band from cartier


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Ghost55 said:


> Stunning pics!!! Congrats to you~ I wish you love and happiness



thank you thank you!!


----------



## marialc121

*BalenciagaPlaneT*, beautiful pic and I love your ring!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## windblownhair

Wow, what a beautiful upgrade. So classic looking!


----------



## windblownhair

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> just got some engagement pics back...i posted my ring in the old thread but her is another shot!  2.01 ct emerald cut cartier ballerine...my dream ring.  cant wait to get married!



What a unique and beautiful ring!


----------



## lisachen08

my new wedding set!


----------



## whoops

lisachen08 said:


> my new wedding set!
> 
> View attachment 1459956



Lovely! Bigger pix please!!!

Any before shots? Stats? It looks bling-tastic!


----------



## lisachen08

whoops said:


> Lovely! Bigger pix please!!!
> 
> Any before shots? Stats? It looks bling-tastic!


 
hi whoops!! haha thanks hon  you're e-ring is GORGEOUS too i can't get over how gorgeous your halo is. 

if you go to the link to my blog page you can see my original wedding set as well as bigger pictures of my new set! 

my e-ring is 3.5 ctw. the center stone is 2ct, Ideal cut, G color, VVS1

the 2 half moons are .5ct and the pave work is 1ct, F to G, VVS1

my wedding band is a 1ct. half eternity asscher cut band, H color, VS2


----------



## whoops

lisachen08 said:


> hi whoops!! haha thanks hon  you're e-ring is GORGEOUS too i can't get over how gorgeous your halo is.
> 
> if you go to the link to my blog page you can see my original wedding set as well as bigger pictures of my new set!
> 
> my e-ring is 3.5 ctw. the center stone is 2ct, Ideal cut, G color, VVS1
> 
> the 2 half moons are .5ct and the pave work is 1ct, F to G, VVS1
> 
> my wedding band is a 1ct. half eternity asscher cut band, H color, VS2



Thanx! I loved your original too! Pear sides make me swoon too... Lucky girl. Beautiful center stone stats too...

Such cute doggies! I love 85 degrees. It's my daily Taiwan pit stop when I'm there.


----------



## Eddie Runner

I just loved them all, they all look equally impressive.


----------



## marialc121

lisachen08 said:


> my new wedding set!
> 
> View attachment 1459956



Your new wedding set looks so beautiful.  Love it!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> just got some engagement pics back...i posted my ring in the old thread but her is another shot!  2.01 ct emerald cut cartier ballerine...my dream ring.  cant wait to get married!




Love the picture!! Looks like a gorgeous ring. Have a happy marriage!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Necromancer said:


> *NoSnowHere*, lovely rings, and congratulations on your 8th anniversary coming up in a couple of days.
> *BalenciagaPlaneT*, fab photo and a fab ring. When's the big day?



Thanks, so sweet of u!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Hello everyone...  

I know I've been laying low for a while... A month or two back, I was on a "hunt" for a perfect e-ring.  I ultimately chose two styles: the Tiffany Ribbon and the Classic Tiffany setting.

I know so many of you suggested the ribbon was beautiful.  I have always changed my mind about the two so it didn't matter to me in the end.

What's really special is that I let my bf take over and decide on his own.  I was a little crazy and giving way too much input at one point!  (Shame on me! )  

Well... I got engaged yesterday!  My now fiance (that sounds so weird!)  took me back to our school and we walked around the grounds sharing our memories.  He set up his camera to get a "photo" of us and set up the video.  He came toward me and when he grabbed both my hands, the tears started falling because I knew this was the moment.  

Without further ado... Here is the ring he chose for me!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Omg.. sorry.. I'll have to wait until I get home.  My email is not opening!


----------



## whoops

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Omg.. sorry.. I'll have to wait until I get home.  My email is not opening!



What a teaser! Any hints? Stats? Anything? Congrats!!


----------



## kbella86

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Omg.. sorry.. I'll have to wait until I get home.  My email is not opening!



You're such a tease!! 

Can't wait to see your ring! Congratulations!!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

kbella86.. Sorry hehe  I am home now.  Here's my engagement ring. I'm engaged! (I love saying that!)  

It's the Tiffany classic setting! I would have been happy with either the ribbon or classic setting, but I'm happy that he was able to choose for me. 
I think with the classic, the diamond really gets all the attention.  I thought I might get tired of looking at it but it really showcases the diamond well.   It's a 1.20 carat which is more than what we had finally talked about.  I'm so happy!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

whoops said:


> What a teaser! Any hints? Stats? Anything? Congrats!!


 
I missed this message!  I uploaded a pic!  Thanks so much!


----------



## whoops

luv2ownabirkin said:


> I missed this message!  I uploaded a pic!  Thanks so much!



Yay!!!! Beautiful! Handshots? Congratz!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Here is another shot... It's really hard to capture its beauty.. It sparkles in the dark too!  I was in a parking lot yesterday and I could use it as a flashlight!  I think the 1.20 looks bigger on my hand because my hands are fairly small.


----------



## whoops

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Here is another shot... It's really hard to capture its beauty.. It sparkles in the dark too!  I was in a parking lot yesterday and I could use it as a flashlight!  I think the 1.20 looks bigger on my hand because my hands are fairly small.



It's the perfect size for your hand! What size are you? Looks ginormous! I'm so happy you love your ring and enjoying the sparkles!


----------



## dusty paws

congrats luv - its gorgeous!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Congrats Luv!!  It's a beauty!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Here is another shot... It's really hard to capture its beauty.. It sparkles in the dark too!  I was in a parking lot yesterday and I could use it as a flashlight!  I think the 1.20 looks bigger on my hand because my hands are fairly small.



Gorgeous!  congratulations!!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Here is another shot... It's really hard to capture its beauty.. It sparkles in the dark too!  I was in a parking lot yesterday and I could use it as a flashlight!  I think the 1.20 looks bigger on my hand because my hands are fairly small.




This is soo gorgeous!! Congrats, it looks amazing on you!!


----------



## kbella86

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Here is another shot... It's really hard to capture its beauty.. It sparkles in the dark too!  I was in a parking lot yesterday and I could use it as a flashlight!  I think the 1.20 looks bigger on my hand because my hands are fairly small.



It's stunning!!! OMG you're engaged, yay


----------



## heart goes boOm

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Omg.. sorry.. I'll have to wait until I get home.  My email is not opening!



hehe, you're so cute



luv2ownabirkin said:


> Here is another shot... It's really hard to capture its beauty.. It sparkles in the dark too!  I was in a parking lot yesterday and I could use it as a flashlight!  I think the 1.20 looks bigger on my hand because my hands are fairly small.



it does look huge/perfect on your hand!  what size is your finger?


----------



## CoralRhapsody

I hope it's alright to ask this sort of question in this thread. My friend is getting engaged (her bf let me in on the secret! ), and she isn't the traditional bride. Diamonds really aren't her thing, but she loves sapphires. Would something like this be totally whacko? He's thinking of pairing these two rings together.

https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=17814&cat=312&page=1

https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=18213&cat=362&page=1


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Thank you so much ladies! I know a couple of you wanted to know my size... I wear a 4 1/2 on my ring finger... Is this small? Not sure...  But the ring does look pretty big for a 1.2 carat! Also, I know you must be wondering about other specs... It's not as high in colour as I had thought but I honestly had to agree with my dbf that WE don't notice much of a difference In colour from g-h so I think that's why my dbf went with an H. It is so beautiful still. It is a VS and triple excellent.  I know I and many of you had said that a smaller stone with higher colour is better, but I really love everything about the ring.  I'm very grateful and happy.  My dbf said just after giving me the ring that I could upgrade in the future to which I replied "no... Just get me a huge honking cushion when I get really old and I'll keep his one as I received it." hehe


----------



## Necromancer

* luv2ownabirkin*, congratulations on your engagement. Your ring is gorgeous.


----------



## Gimmethebag

CoralRhapsody said:


> I hope it's alright to ask this sort of question in this thread. My friend is getting engaged (her bf let me in on the secret! ), and she isn't the traditional bride. Diamonds really aren't her thing, but she loves sapphires. Would something like this be totally whacko? He's thinking of pairing these two rings together.
> 
> https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=17814&cat=312&page=1
> 
> https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=18213&cat=362&page=1



Love those!


----------



## Gimmethebag

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Thank you so much ladies! I know a couple of you wanted to know my size... I wear a 4 1/2 on my ring finger... Is this small? Not sure...  But the ring does look pretty big for a 1.2 carat! Also, I know you must be wondering about other specs... It's not as high in colour as I had thought but I honestly had to agree with my dbf that WE don't notice much of a difference In colour from g-h so I think that's why my dbf went with an H. It is so beautiful still. It is a VS and triple excellent.  I know I and many of you had said that a smaller stone with higher colour is better, but I really love everything about the ring.  I'm very grateful and happy.  My dbf said just after giving me the ring that I could upgrade in the future to which I replied "no... Just get me a huge honking cushion when I get really old and I'll keep his one as I received it." hehe



My Tiffany & Co. ring is an H color and there are only two times I see a color in it: my old office (500 miles away now) and in elevators with dingy lighting. You'll continue to love your ring and when it starts to look dull, take it to T & Co. for cleaning!!! I don't know how but my ring looks SO much better than when I clean it myself!


----------



## mzbag

My engagement ring with wedding band:


----------



## Jeneen

I finally figured it out:






Here is my engagement ring from DF. He picked it out all by himself!

Specs: Radiant cut center stone, 1.25, surrounded by 8 round diamonds, which total to .25, white gold, platinum head, size 4.25. I believe the color is G or H.


----------



## nc.girl

lisachen08 said:


> my new wedding set!
> 
> View attachment 1459956



Your rings are stunning! Pretty nail polish too; what brand is that?


----------



## Jeneen

Jeneen said:


> I finally figured it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my engagement ring from DF. He picked it out all by himself!
> 
> Specs: Radiant cut center stone, 1.25, surrounded by 8 round diamonds, which total to .25, white gold, platinum head, size 4.25. I believe the color is G or H.


 

Sorry - can you see this?


----------



## einseine

Hi all!  I finally got clearer shots of my Soleste Yellow Diamond rings!  Let me share some ipcs!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

luv2ownabirkin said:


> My dbf said just after giving me the ring that I could upgrade in the future to which I replied "no... Just get me a huge honking cushion when I get really old and I'll keep his one as I received it." hehe



Love that and I agree! Someone said in another post that it is her family's tradition to keep the engagement ring as is. It represents who you were when you got engaged! Enjoy. It's beautiful.


----------



## Jeneen

einseine said:


> Hi all!  I finally got clearer shots of my Soleste Yellow Diamond rings!  Let me share some ipcs!


 
Wow - it seems like you and this ring are a perfect fit! I remember when you got it - it looks great on you!


----------



## needloub

einseine said:


> Hi all!  I finally got clearer shots of my Soleste Yellow Diamond rings!  Let me share some ipcs!



So beautiful!


----------



## tweetie bird

Nice


----------



## Necromancer

What a beautiful ring that is, *einseine*.


----------



## lisachen08

nc.girl said:


> Your rings are stunning! Pretty nail polish too; what brand is that?


 

thanks hon it's essie nail polish


----------



## einseine

*Jeneen, needloub, tweetie bird, Necromancer*, 
Thank you so much!!!  I had wanted, but failed to capture the beauty of the yellow diamond since I bought it.  I think I have finally made it!  I'm DONE! LOL

*Jeneen*, awaiting your pics!


----------



## nc.girl

lisachen08 said:


> thanks hon it's essie nail polish



It's gorgeous; I don't think I've ever seen that color before.


----------



## nikaay

I'm so excited that I finally get to add my own ring here after lusting after all of yours for many months! 
My fiancee and I have been together for over 2 years and he proposed the night before my birthday. 
He put the ring on a ribbon and put it around my dogs neck. I'm one of those people who's obsessed with their dog, so it was perfect!
It's not very big, but it's absolutely perfect for me!!
freeimagehosting.net/t/4e560.jpg

I took the picture on my blackberry at work so the picture is enormous haaha


----------



## jennified_

nikaay said:


> I'm so excited that I finally get to add my own ring here after lusting after all of yours for many months!
> My fiancee and I have been together for over 2 years and he proposed the night before my birthday.
> He put the ring on a ribbon and put it around my dogs neck. I'm one of those people who's obsessed with their dog, so it was perfect!
> It's not very big, but it's absolutely perfect for me!!
> freeimagehosting.net/t/4e560.jpg
> 
> I took the picture on my blackberry at work so the picture is enormous haaha


 
I think it looks beautiful on you!!!! Cute story! Congrats!


----------



## Jeneen

Jeneen said:


> I finally figured it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my engagement ring from DF. He picked it out all by himself!
> 
> Specs: Radiant cut center stone, 1.25, surrounded by 8 round diamonds, which total to .25, white gold, platinum head, size 4.25. I believe the color is G or H.


 


Jeneen said:


> Sorry - can you see this?


 

Take 3:


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1462352&stc=1&d=1312916711[/IMG

[IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1462357&stc=1&d=1312917487


----------



## mzbag

^Your ring is beautiful very unique and exquisite setting !^  Looks perfect on you ! Congrats !


----------



## scarlet555

nikaay said:


> I'm so excited that I finally get to add my own ring here after lusting after all of yours for many months!
> My fiancee and I have been together for over 2 years and he proposed the night before my birthday.
> He put the ring on a ribbon and put it around my dogs neck. I'm one of those people who's obsessed with their dog, so it was perfect!
> It's not very big, but it's absolutely perfect for me!!
> freeimagehosting.net/t/4e560.jpg
> 
> I took the picture on my blackberry at work so the picture is enormous haaha


 
I agree, it looks perfect on you!  So pretty


----------



## Jeneen

mzbag said:


> ^Your ring is beautiful very unique and exquisite setting !^  Looks perfect on you ! Congrats !


 
Thank you - it looks smaller in the pics than it does on my finger. The high setting combined with my small finger gets it a lot of attention, stares, and teasing. I'm a little jaded by celebrities and tpf, so though I am definitely happy with my ring, I'm always a little surprised that people around where I live and work grab my hand and make a pretty big deal about it. It's sweet but always catches me off guard!


*nikaay* - congratulations - I love your 3 stone ring!


----------



## mzbag

Jeneen said:


> Thank you - it looks smaller in the pics than it does on my finger. The high setting combined with my small finger gets it a lot of attention, stares, and teasing. I'm a little jaded by celebrities and tpf, so though I am definitely happy with my ring, I'm always a little surprised that people around where I live and work grab my hand and make a pretty big deal about it. It's sweet but always catches me off guard!
> 
> 
> *nikaay* - congratualtions - I love your 3 stone ring!


 
Jeneen:  Oh that's sweet your ring is exquisite and pretty ! Congrats again looks beautiful on you!


----------



## lkrp123

Jeneen said:


> Take 3:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1462352&stc=1&d=1312916711[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1462357&stc=1&d=1312917487



HOT DAMN BISH!!!!
*
That is one gorgeous ring!!!!!!!* Seriously, I absolutely LOVE IT!!

_Now..  ....... it isn't 20 karats is it though....and was there a kamera krew there when you got engaged? Also when is your 4 hour special on K! airing? _


----------



## Ghost55

mzbag said:


> ^Your ring is beautiful very unique and exquisite setting !^  Looks perfect on you ! Congrats !


Ditto that! 



einseine said:


> Hi all!  I finally got clearer shots of my Soleste Yellow Diamond rings!  Let me share some ipcs!


You know I want to eat your ring right?



luv2ownabirkin said:


> Here is another shot... It's really hard to capture its beauty.. It sparkles in the dark too!  I was in a parking lot yesterday and I could use it as a flashlight!  I think the 1.20 looks bigger on my hand because my hands are fairly small.


Congrats on your engagement and stunning ring! Woot woot!


----------



## Jeneen

lkrp123 said:


> HOT DAMN BISH!!!!
> 
> *That is one gorgeous ring!!!!!!!* Seriously, I absolutely LOVE IT!!
> 
> _Now..  ....... it isn't 20 karats is it though....and was there a kamera krew there when you got engaged? Also when is your 4 hour special on K! airing? _


 
No doll - but I did buy a strikingly similar ring for myself when I was dating the guy before df (KIDDING)!!!


Thanks *Ghost*! Lol at wanting to eat the yellow diamond!


----------



## einseine

*Jeneen*, 
Congrats!! Your ring!  Gorgeours and beautiful... LOVE the elabrate design!  Nice.


----------



## needloub

Wow Jeneen! Very unique!




Jeneen said:


> Take 3:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1462352&stc=1&d=1312916711[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1462357&stc=1&d=1312917487


----------



## Jeneen

einseine said:


> *Jeneen*,
> Congrats!! Your ring!  Gorgeours and beautiful... LOVE the elabrate design!  Nice.


 


needloub said:


> Wow Jeneen! Very unique!


 
Thank you!

He did well!


----------



## zjajkj

Jeneen said:


> Take 3:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1462352&stc=1&d=1312916711[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1462357&stc=1&d=1312917487


 
unique


----------



## zjajkj

einseine said:


> Hi all! I finally got clearer shots of my Soleste Yellow Diamond rings! Let me share some ipcs!


 
nice


----------



## zjajkj

luv2ownabirkin said:


> kbella86.. Sorry hehe I am home now. Here's my engagement ring. I'm engaged! (I love saying that!)
> 
> It's the Tiffany classic setting! I would have been happy with either the ribbon or classic setting, but I'm happy that he was able to choose for me.
> I think with the classic, the diamond really gets all the attention. I thought I might get tired of looking at it but it really showcases the diamond well. It's a 1.20 carat which is more than what we had finally talked about. I'm so happy!


 
congrats!


----------



## dusty paws

congrats nikkay! your ring is so sparkly!

jeneen finally glad to see your ring, too! love the setting!


----------



## bloom18

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.


lovely!


----------



## Mlendra

Here are my rings...designed by me and I totally love them.


----------



## Mlendra




----------



## Jeneen

dinitegrity said:


> unique


 


dusty paws said:


> congrats nikkay! your ring is so sparkly!
> 
> jeneen finally glad to see your ring, too! love the setting!


 
Thank you both so much



Mlendra said:


>


 
Gorgeous design! I love the center stone so much, and the prongs. Do you have any specs? What is the cut of the center?


----------



## kbella86

I love seeing all these beautiful rings!!

Let me ask you a question if you don't mind ladies... I picked out the engagement ring that I wanted and it is the tiffany novo style. I am now rethinking the design after being on TPF so much (lol) and I'm thinking I want a micropave style ala Harry Winston

What do you ladies think? Just for reference, I'm 25 years old and really into fashion. I have modern tastes and the stone is around 2.5 carats and it's a cushion cut...

thoughts?!


----------



## heart goes boOm

Mlendra said:


>



OMG!  SO pretty, are you able to post a non filtered photo?  i'd love to see the sparkle


----------



## hapijuliet18

such beautiful rings everyone!


----------



## ame

kbella86 said:


> I love seeing all these beautiful rings!!
> 
> Let me ask you a question if you don't mind ladies... I picked out the engagement ring that I wanted and it is the tiffany novo style. I am now rethinking the design after being on TPF so much (lol) and I'm thinking I want a micropave style ala Harry Winston
> 
> What do you ladies think? Just for reference, I'm 25 years old and really into fashion. I have modern tastes and the stone is around 2.5 carats and it's a cushion cut...
> 
> thoughts?!


I tend to find micropave haloes more classic/antique than modern, personally. I also right now feel they are a huge trend that will eventually wane.  If that is what YOU want and will be happy with long term, get what YOU want.


----------



## whoops

kbella86 said:


> I love seeing all these beautiful rings!!
> 
> Let me ask you a question if you don't mind ladies... I picked out the engagement ring that I wanted and it is the tiffany novo style. I am now rethinking the design after being on TPF so much (lol) and I'm thinking I want a micropave style ala Harry Winston
> 
> What do you ladies think? Just for reference, I'm 25 years old and really into fashion. I have modern tastes and the stone is around 2.5 carats and it's a cushion cut...
> 
> thoughts?!




Depending on the halo it could be modernized. I favor the HW halo styles not only cause I have a halo but also because it was the style I was most drawn to. The majority of my engaged friends (I'm 25) all have a cushion cut diamond and all have novo-esque or simple pave sides. For my tastes the novo started to feel ordinary and I wanted something a little more me. I love the four prong eternity but it was just... Missing something. Same with solitaires, I almost regretted not going that direction but then noticed the majority of rings I've seen are solitaires on plain bands... Just didn't have that something different element I craved.


----------



## kbella86

whoops said:


> Depending on the halo it could be modernized. I favor the HW halo styles not only cause I have a halo but also because it was the style I was most drawn to. The majority of my engaged friends (I'm 25) all have a cushion cut diamond and all have novo-esque or simple pave sides. For my tastes the novo started to feel ordinary and I wanted something a little more me. I love the four prong eternity but it was just... Missing something. Same with solitaires, I almost regretted not going that direction but then noticed the majority of rings I've seen are solitaires on plain bands... Just didn't have that something different element I craved.



That's exactly what I was thinking! It's just a little too plain without the halo. Thanks so much, I'm going to tell my bf that I want to change it, I may also tell him that I want a 3ct center stone lol


----------



## kbella86

Thanks Ame


----------



## marialc121

kbella86 said:


> I love seeing all these beautiful rings!!
> 
> Let me ask you a question if you don't mind ladies... I picked out the engagement ring that I wanted and it is the tiffany novo style. I am now rethinking the design after being on TPF so much (lol) and I'm thinking I want a micropave style ala Harry Winston
> 
> What do you ladies think? Just for reference, I'm 25 years old and really into fashion. I have modern tastes and the stone is around 2.5 carats and it's a cushion cut...
> 
> thoughts?!



I have the HW micropave with an emerald cut and I love it.  I do agree with *ame* that it's a bit more classic/antique looking but it is all about what you like.  Which one do you have preference over and have you tried the rings on?  Usually, that will help you make the decision.  That's what happened to me and I got that great advice from this forum.


----------



## Necromancer

*Mlendra*, your ring is so pretty.


----------



## frosted

kbella,

Did you check out the soleste?  I know you probably want a larger center stone, but they might be able to make something close to 2 cts . . . and the double halo is wowing.

Also check out the Neil Lane version.  It was recently on the bachelorette.  I was shocked at how inexpensive it was for a 3.5 ct!  ($60 000??!)  I think I tried on a 1.75 ct at Tiffany's and it was $70 000!

Good luck!


----------



## acrowcounted

frosted said:


> kbella,
> 
> Did you check out the soleste?  I know you probably want a larger center stone, but they might be able to make something close to 2 cts . . . and the double halo is wowing.
> 
> Also check out the Neil Lane version.  It was recently on the bachelorette.  I was shocked at how inexpensive it was for a 3.5 ct!  ($60 000??!)  I think I tried on a 1.75 ct at Tiffany's and it was $70 000!
> 
> Good luck!



I believe it was 3.5 ct total weight (with less than a 2ct center stone). Also the cut, color, and clarity probably weren't tops since TV shows only care about the flashy carat weight.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Personally the microwave trend is way overdone.  Gorgeous but everywhere especially in NYC/LA.  If you are into fashion I would think you would want something a little unique?  I love cushios and I love pave but those ring styles are ubiquitous .....I am into design and fashion and I designed my own ring because I wanted a one-of-a-kind.



kbella86 said:


> I love seeing all these beautiful rings!!
> 
> Let me ask you a question if you don't mind ladies... I picked out the engagement ring that I wanted and it is the tiffany novo style. I am now rethinking the design after being on TPF so much (lol) and I'm thinking I want a micropave style ala Harry Winston
> 
> What do you ladies think? Just for reference, I'm 25 years old and really into fashion. I have modern tastes and the stone is around 2.5 carats and it's a cushion cut...
> 
> thoughts?!


----------



## kbella86

Marialc121 - Maria, your gorgeous ring is the reason I want a micro pave!! After I saw your ring I went to HW in BH and tried on their micro pave and was so in love! 

frosted - I do adore the soleste but not sure it it's "me" . I do love the yellow diamond tho but I think the design is a bit too trendy for me. I may go try it on just to see...

Hermesaholic - that's a very good idea. Do you have a picture of yours?


----------



## marialc121

kbella86 said:


> Marialc121 - Maria, your gorgeous ring is the reason I want a micro pave!! After I saw your ring I went to HW in BH and tried on their micro pave and was so in love!
> 
> frosted - I do adore the soleste but not sure it it's "me" . I do love the yellow diamond tho but I think the design is a bit too trendy for me. I may go try it on just to see...
> 
> Hermesaholic - that's a very good idea. Do you have a picture of yours?



Haha...  Thank you.    Once you put on that ring, you don't want to take it off!


----------



## Kimf79

kbella86 said:


> I love seeing all these beautiful rings!!
> 
> Let me ask you a question if you don't mind ladies... I picked out the engagement ring that I wanted and it is the tiffany novo style. I am now rethinking the design after being on TPF so much (lol) and I'm thinking I want a micropave style ala Harry Winston
> 
> What do you ladies think? Just for reference, I'm 25 years old and really into fashion. I have modern tastes and the stone is around 2.5 carats and it's a cushion cut...
> 
> thoughts?!


 
Kbella,

I was having the same dilemma as you! I posted something a page or two back, about choosing between a Novo style or HW Micropave style? Difficult decision!! I think in the end I will end up choosing the micropave style since I had been lusting for it for awhile. But I definitely think the Novo has its appeal too! Good luck choosing!


----------



## juicyjeans

Mlendra said:


>



Your ring is FAB *Mlendra* 



Jeneen said:


>



Love it *Jeneen* 




luv2ownabirkin said:


> kbella86.. Sorry hehe  I am home now.  Here's my engagement ring. I'm engaged! (I love saying that!)
> 
> It's the Tiffany classic setting! I would have been happy with either the ribbon or classic setting, but I'm happy that he was able to choose for me.
> I think with the classic, the diamond really gets all the attention.  I thought I might get tired of looking at it but it really showcases the diamond well.   It's a 1.20 carat which is more than what we had finally talked about.  I'm so happy!



Congrats on the engagement *luv2ownabirkin*  your ring is very pretty!



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> just got some engagement pics back...i posted my ring in the old thread but her is another shot!  2.01 ct emerald cut cartier ballerine...my dream ring.  cant wait to get married!



*BalenciagaPlaneT* what a beautiful ring  your engagement pic is stunning!


----------



## Babestaaa

:back2topic: *helping swankymama out lol

Lovely rings ladies  One of my favoriteeee threads.


----------



## Babestaaa

How gorgeous is that?! I don't like princess cuts, but that ring makes me like it veryyy much! Beautiful!!




Jeneen said:


> Take 3:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1462352&stc=1&d=1312916711[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1462357&stc=1&d=1312917487


----------



## Stacyy

My favorite thread.. ever!

Congrats ladies! Your rings are so beautiful!


----------



## Jeneen

juicyjeans said:


> Love it *Jeneen*


 
Thanks!



Babestaaa said:


> How gorgeous is that?! I don't like princess cuts, but that ring makes me like it veryyy much! Beautiful!!


 
Actually, it's a radiant cut, and thanks for the compliment! 

"A radiant cut diamond is a square or rectangular gemstone with slightly cropped corners that give it a characteristic eye-catching sparkle." (from a website)

It's like a combination of a step-cut with a brilliant-cut in a square or rectangular shape.


----------



## Jennifer_C

Thanks, ladies.  I love seeing all of your gorgeous pics!


----------



## zjajkj

Mlendra said:


>



unique cut


----------



## jroos

How often do you clean your ring? Do you clean it yourself or take it and have it steam cleaned?


----------



## karylicious

jroos said:


> How often do you clean your ring? Do you clean it yourself or take it and have it steam cleaned?


 

Once a week. I have a sparkle spa and it just makes the diamonds "sparkle". Can't live without this little machine!!!


----------



## Missrocks

Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share


----------



## jmaemonte

WOW!!  Missrocks that is just breathtaking!!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## ame

WOW! That is GORGEOUS!


----------



## karylicious

Wow!!!! simply gorgeous!!! What size in the central diamond? Is it RB?


----------



## needloub

So gorgeous! I love halos!



Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks Jmaemonte, Ame, Karylicious, and Needloub! 
I know it is a "bit much" when combo'd with my band, but I'm ok with being blingzilla sometimes
The center is a 2.50ct round brilliant H/SI2 Ex/Ex/Ex GIA cert. with Hearts and Arrows and blue fluorescence(love this!). I really love how it looks on its own too(without my wide pave wedding band). Maybe at some point I will ger a narrow pave band to pair it with as well, so I can have a variety of looks...


----------



## montyjess

Your ring is gorgeous MissRocks!! Do u have a pic of the side view of your ring? I'd love to see it..


----------



## baglover1973

Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share



wow!


----------



## Ghost55

Missrocks....Love love love your ring! Classy~


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share




OMG! How lovely!! Congrats!!


----------



## zjajkj

Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share


 
OMG! Congrats!!


----------



## lily25

Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share




Happy Anniversary! It is a stunner!


----------



## skyqueen

Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share


WOWZA, love this!!!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

missrocks said:


> here is my belated anniversary present...thanks for lettting me share


 
love love love!!!


----------



## Molls

*missrocks*, your anniversary present is a stunner - congrats!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

missrocks said:


> here is my belated anniversary present...thanks for lettting me share



stunning!


----------



## LDDChanel

Wow Missrocks - your ring is amazing! I have a RB and have been debating putting a halo on it and your ring is definitely an inspiration to make the change! Do you mind if I ask what your finger size is?


----------



## Jeneen

Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share


 

"A diamond like that deserves a PA-RADE!"


----------



## Missrocks

Thank you Montyjess, Baglover, Ghost, Chanelhoarder, Dinintegrity, Lily, Skyqueen, Dropbaggorgeous, Molls, Sleepingbeauty, Lddchanel, and Jeneen for the compliments  
And thank you again for letting me share!


----------



## Missrocks

LDDChanel said:


> Wow Missrocks - your ring is amazing! I have a RB and have been debating putting a halo on it and your ring is definitely an inspiration to make the change! Do you mind if I ask what your finger size is?



My finger is size 4.75. When I was contemplating the setting I almost changed my mind and went with a classic solitaire...but I just LOVE halos too much! Plus Hubby really wanted me to have a halo and it was his gift to me. I am thrilled with the choice. Good luck with your decision


----------



## Sadiesmama

1.52 Carat Princess Cut Solitaire, Size 5.5 
I love the simplicity of it


----------



## pandapharm

Missrocks said:


> My finger is size 4.75. When I was contemplating the setting I almost changed my mind and went with a classic solitaire...but I just LOVE halos too much! Plus Hubby really wanted me to have a halo and it was his gift to me. I am thrilled with the choice. Good luck with your decision


 
wow....that ring is such a stunner!!! I love that it's a RB but the halo makes it look more square! so neat!


----------



## dusty paws

congrats sadie!


----------



## Sadiesmama

Thank you!


----------



## pandapharm

Sadiesmama said:


> 1.52 Carat Princess Cut Solitaire, Size 5.5
> I love the simplicity of it


 
you must have posted this while I was posting my last response, as I don't know how I could have missed this beauty!!!! congrats, it is gorgeous!!


----------



## LDDChanel

Missrocks said:


> My finger is size 4.75. When I was contemplating the setting I almost changed my mind and went with a classic solitaire...but I just LOVE halos too much! Plus Hubby really wanted me to have a halo and it was his gift to me. I am thrilled with the choice. Good luck with your decision



The halo looks amazing on you! It was definitely the right choice.


----------



## baglover1973

Sadiesmama said:


> 1.52 Carat Princess Cut Solitaire, Size 5.5
> I love the simplicity of it



stunning!


----------



## Jennifer_C

Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share



Stunning!!!  I love it


----------



## zjajkj

Sadiesmama said:


> 1.52 Carat Princess Cut Solitaire, Size 5.5
> I love the simplicity of it



congrats!


----------



## Jahpson

Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadiesmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.52 Carat Princess Cut Solitaire, Size 5.5
> I love the simplicity of it
Click to expand...



fabulous! simply fabulous


----------



## balgal17

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.



stunning!


----------



## baglover1973

Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum





[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## lilmountaingirl

baglover1973 said:


> Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum



My dream ring!  I would love an e-ring like this!!


----------



## einseine

baglover1973 said:


> Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum


 
Thank you for your posting the pics!!  So pretty!  Love your Soleste a lot!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

baglover1973 said:


> Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum



Beautiful! (At first I thought it was a diamond with a VERY strong blue fluorescence. Silly me.) The blue of the aquamarine looks gorgeous and rich, especially in the less-close-up-shot in your avatar. Congrats!


----------



## baglover1973

thanks so much everyone.   I went today and looked at the soleste in the white diamond and yellow diamond versions....that is my next target!  The gemstones are def  a stunning alternative to a diamond!


----------



## Candice0985

baglover1973 said:


> Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum


 its gorgeous!!! thanks for posting pics, I hope neverenoughbags sees this she loves this ring!


----------



## zjajkj

baglover1973 said:


> Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum


 
LOVE Aquamarine as it is my birthstone!


----------



## Jeneen

I love this! Stunning. A classic set with a spin of blue!



baglover1973 said:


> Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum


----------



## scarlet555

baglover1973 said:


> Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum



Bag lover lovely, simply breathtaking!  Would you mind elaborating on about your wedding band?


----------



## baglover1973

scarlet555 said:


> Bag lover lovely, simply breathtaking!  Would you mind elaborating on about your wedding band?



Hi scarlett, thanks for asking, it is a tiffany shared setting band ring .56 tdw set in plat.  3mm wide.


----------



## zh1va

Missrocks said:


> Thanks Jmaemonte, Ame, Karylicious, and Needloub!
> I know it is a "bit much" when combo'd with my band, but I'm ok with being blingzilla sometimes
> The center is a 2.50ct round brilliant H/SI2 Ex/Ex/Ex GIA cert. with Hearts and Arrows and blue fluorescence(love this!). I really love how it looks on its own too(without my wide pave wedding band). Maybe at some point I will ger a narrow pave band to pair it with as well, so I can have a variety of looks...



that is SERIOUSLY amazing.............. wow, i just love it..... love love love love love it


----------



## needloub

baglover1973 said:


> Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum



So gorgeous and so unique!


----------



## baglover1973

needloub said:


> So gorgeous and so unique!



thank you


----------



## Ghost55

baglover1973 said:


> Hi scarlett, thanks for asking, it is a tiffany shared setting band ring .56 tdw set in plat.  3mm wide.



B~ I am so glad you posted these! I love love your ring! We always share style we do ..lol! 

We need to shop in eachothers closets...Stunning!


----------



## baglover1973

Ghost55 said:


> B~ I am so glad you posted these! I love love your ring! We always share style we do ..lol!
> 
> We need to shop in eachothers closets...Stunning!



thanks so much doll!  I agree, we are style soul mates! 
would love to get my hands on your closet!!!!!!


----------



## neverenoughbags

baglover1973 said:


> Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum



Wow i just love this.   I tried on this ring with with the same diamond band as you.   We are celebration ring twins, and I love it!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Candice0985 said:


> its gorgeous!!! thanks for posting pics, I hope neverenoughbags sees this she loves this ring!



Isn't it pretty!


----------



## sadiarmg

here's mine. 1.03 ct G VS2 modified cushion brilliant tacori split shank 18K white gold with .13 pave stones.


----------



## needloub

sadiarmg said:


> here's mine. 1.03 ct G VS2 modified cushion brilliant tacori split shank 18K white gold with .13 pave stones.



I have a soft spot for split shanks! Beautiful ring!


----------



## einseine

sadiarmg said:


> here's mine. 1.03 ct G VS2 modified cushion brilliant tacori split shank 18K white gold with .13 pave stones.


 
Love your e-ring!  So pretty!


----------



## lily25

sadiarmg said:


> here's mine. 1.03 ct G VS2 modified cushion brilliant tacori split shank 18K white gold with .13 pave stones.


Lovely setting! The interlacing design is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lily25

baglover1973 said:


> Tiffany and Co. Soleste with 1.05 aquamarine and .42 ctw of pave diamonds set in platinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Soo beautiful! I love aquamarine, it is rare and so romantic!!! Many congrats!


----------



## lily25

Sadiesmama said:


> 1.52 Carat Princess Cut Solitaire, Size 5.5
> I love the simplicity of it



Me too love the simplicity of you  e ring! Pretty spectacular! Congrats!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

sadiarmg said:


> here's mine. 1.03 ct G VS2 modified cushion brilliant tacori split shank 18K white gold with .13 pave stones.




Love your ring!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

needloub said:


> I have a soft spot for split shanks! Beautiful ring!



Me too!  I would have loved a split shank but I just couldn't figure out what to do about a wedding band.


----------



## sadiarmg

thanks everyone! it's such a lovely ring.  i honesty didn't think i would end up with a split shank e-ring (i'm glad i did).  i thought i was more of a halo girl.  FYI, tiffany's came out with a nice split shank =P..  

as far as wedding bands go, i think this setting has a band that specifically fits it.


----------



## dusty paws

sadia congrats! your tacori is gorgeous - i love mine!


----------



## baglover1973

neverenoughbags said:


> Wow i just love this.   I tried on this ring with with the same diamond band as you.   We are celebration ring twins, and I love it!



aww thanks!    Yay! ring twins!


----------



## baglover1973

sadiarmg said:


> here's mine. 1.03 ct G VS2 modified cushion brilliant tacori split shank 18K white gold with .13 pave stones.



so sooooo gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## vonvonne

Pics of my Gemvara 1.82 carat heart-shaped raspberry-pink tourmaline solitaire set in platinum.

I was determined to have a heart-shaped rock preferably in pink.  It took a lot of searching but we finally settled on this ring which we were both happy with and didn't break the bank.  

First pic shows proposal props from Swarovski and last pic shows my e-ring with our wedding bands.


----------



## needloub

lilmountaingirl said:


> Me too!  I would have loved a split shank but I just couldn't figure out what to do about a wedding band.



Exactly!  My fingers are too short for a split shank e-ring and a wedding band.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

vonvonne said:


> Pics of my Gemvara 1.82 carat heart-shaped raspberry-pink tourmaline solitaire set in platinum.
> 
> I was determined to have a heart-shaped rock preferably in pink.  It took a lot of searching but we finally settled on this ring which we were both happy with and didn't break the bank.
> 
> First pic shows proposal props from Swarovski and last pic shows my e-ring with our wedding bands.



Very pretty!! Love it!


----------



## Jeneen

vonvonne said:


> Pics of my Gemvara 1.82 carat heart-shaped raspberry-pink tourmaline solitaire set in platinum.
> 
> I was determined to have a heart-shaped rock preferably in pink. It took a lot of searching but we finally settled on this ring which we were both happy with and didn't break the bank.
> 
> First pic shows proposal props from Swarovski and last pic shows my e-ring with our wedding bands.


Very pretty on you! love the shade of pink and the proposal props!



sadiarmg said:


> here's mine. 1.03 ct G VS2 modified cushion brilliant tacori split shank 18K white gold with .13 pave stones.


 
what a beauty - and you have really nice hands!


----------



## baglover1973

vonvonne said:


> Pics of my Gemvara 1.82 carat heart-shaped raspberry-pink tourmaline solitaire set in platinum.
> 
> I was determined to have a heart-shaped rock preferably in pink.  It took a lot of searching but we finally settled on this ring which we were both happy with and didn't break the bank.
> 
> First pic shows proposal props from Swarovski and last pic shows my e-ring with our wedding bands.


----------



## zjajkj

sadiarmg said:


> here's mine. 1.03 ct G VS2 modified cushion brilliant tacori split shank 18K white gold with .13 pave stones.


 
it is nice


----------



## zjajkj

vonvonne said:


> Pics of my Gemvara 1.82 carat heart-shaped raspberry-pink tourmaline solitaire set in platinum.
> 
> I was determined to have a heart-shaped rock preferably in pink. It took a lot of searching but we finally settled on this ring which we were both happy with and didn't break the bank.
> 
> First pic shows proposal props from Swarovski and last pic shows my e-ring with our wedding bands.


 
lovely~!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

*Mlendra*: Beautiful! I love the swirls/loops!





STUNNING! Congrats!



Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share


----------



## lily25

vonvonne said:


> Pics of my Gemvara 1.82 carat heart-shaped raspberry-pink tourmaline solitaire set in platinum.
> 
> I was determined to have a heart-shaped rock preferably in pink.  It took a lot of searching but we finally settled on this ring which we were both happy with and didn't break the bank.
> 
> First pic shows proposal props from Swarovski and last pic shows my e-ring with our wedding bands.


OMG this is the most romantic e ring I've ever seen!!!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

I'm new to this forum.  In fact, it's the first forum I've ever joined!  I've just been lurking anonymously around this forum for awhile.  Anyway...I'm going to try to post photos of my new e-ring that my hubby just gave me for our anniversary.


----------



## zjajkj

MustLuvDogs said:


> I'm new to this forum. In fact, it's the first forum I've ever joined! I've just been lurking anonymously around this forum for awhile. Anyway...I'm going to try to post photos of my new e-ring that my hubby just gave me for our anniversary.


 
great DH of yours and is nice!


----------



## zjajkj

My old E-ring setting:


----------



## MustLuvDogs

dinitegrity said:


> My old E-ring setting:



Beautiful ring.  I've only just discovered the halo settings and I fell in love.


----------



## zjajkj

MustLuvDogs said:


> Beautiful ring. I've only just discovered the halo settings and I fell in love.


 
Thanks dear, I have since change off the setting as the old setting have a very nice basket profile (though nice but I think it kind of block the lights and make my diamond appear dull especially after wearing awhile and I do not have so much time to constantly bring the ring back to jeweller to wash and clean for me)

The profile i meant is here (it is really beautiful, but is blocking the sunlight):





So off it went, change my setting into something I love now and lots of sunlight pass through it..

Hence if you want a Halo setting, remember do not get a profile like my old setting which cover the underneath of the diamond..


----------



## lily25

Dinit I wish everything goes well with the resetting!






oooh so pretty!!! I love yellow stones!


----------



## zjajkj

lily25 said:


> Dinit I wish everything goes well with the resetting!


 
Hi dear, yes it did, I have change my setting quite awhile ago. It is bright and sparkly now with all the sunlight going through. It is high setting now so that I can have it sit flush with my wedding band. The old e-ring setting makes me so frustrated with all the sunlight blocking and worst of all, it can't sit flush with my WB. 

Here are some pictures of my new e-ring setting:










Sitting flush with WB:





Hand shot (not taken to reveal the ring but my gel nails extension actually) LOL:


----------



## lily25

dinitegrity said:


> Hi dear, yes it did, I have change my setting quite awhile ago. It is bright and sparkly now with all the sunlight going through. It is high setting now so that I can have it sit flush with my wedding band. The old e-ring setting makes me so frustrated with all the sunlight blocking and worst of all, it can't sit flush with my WB.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my new e-ring setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting flush with WB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand shot (not taken to reveal the ring but my gel nails extension actually) LOL:



Ah yes Dear Dinit, now I remember!!! I congratulated you back then!! I love your old and new setting, I think both are beautiful


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*dinitegrity* your rings are gorgeous!! I love the halo but I absolutely agree with letting more light through the stone!


----------



## Jeneen

MustLuvDogs said:


> I'm new to this forum. In fact, it's the first forum I've ever joined! I've just been lurking anonymously around this forum for awhile. Anyway...I'm going to try to post photos of my new e-ring that my hubby just gave me for our anniversary.


Lurk no more! What a beauty! What kind of stone is it! Do you have any specs for the set?




dinitegrity said:


> My old E-ring setting:


 


dinitegrity said:


> Hi dear, yes it did, I have change my setting quite awhile ago. It is bright and sparkly now with all the sunlight going through. It is high setting now so that I can have it sit flush with my wedding band. The old e-ring setting makes me so frustrated with all the sunlight blocking and worst of all, it can't sit flush with my WB.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my new e-ring setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting flush with WB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand shot (not taken to reveal the ring but my gel nails extension actually) LOL:


 
I love all your rings! You have great taste!


----------



## Jeneen

wrong thread! sorry!


----------



## amina.pink

MustLuvDogs said:


> I'm new to this forum.  In fact, it's the first forum I've ever joined!  I've just been lurking anonymously around this forum for awhile.  Anyway...I'm going to try to post photos of my new e-ring that my hubby just gave me for our anniversary.



Love your set!  What are the stats? Congrats on your anniversary too!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Thanks so much ladies.  It's a Tiffany Soleste with a yellow diamond center stone.


----------



## zjajkj

Jeneen said:


> I love all your rings! You have great taste!


 
Thanks for your kind words


----------



## zjajkj

lisalovesshoes said:


> *dinitegrity* your rings are gorgeous!! I love the halo but I absolutely agree with letting more light through the stone!


 
Hi sweetie, thanks & glad that you are with me on the sunlight thingy


----------



## lanasyogamama

MustLuvDogs said:


> I'm new to this forum.  In fact, it's the first forum I've ever joined!  I've just been lurking anonymously around this forum for awhile.  Anyway...I'm going to try to post photos of my new e-ring that my hubby just gave me for our anniversary.



Yay for coming out of lurkdom!  I was wondering if that was a Soleste, it's gorgeous!!!



dinitegrity said:


> Hi dear, yes it did, I have change my setting quite awhile ago. It is bright and sparkly now with all the sunlight going through. It is high setting now so that I can have it sit flush with my wedding band. The old e-ring setting makes me so frustrated with all the sunlight blocking and worst of all, it can't sit flush with my WB.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my new e-ring setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting flush with WB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand shot (not taken to reveal the ring but my gel nails extension actually) LOL:



Sooo pretty!  I think that was a really brave move to have the stone reset.  It looks really clean and modern in the new setting.


----------



## zjajkj

lanasyogamama said:


> Sooo pretty! I think that was a really brave move to have the stone reset. It looks really clean and modern in the new setting.


 
Hi dear, yeah indeed, I thought so too.. Thanks alot


----------



## Swanky

BEAUTIFUL rings!


----------



## girlb

So many amazing rings on this thread!!!!


----------



## Sadiesmama

lily25 said:


> Me too love the simplicity of you  e ring! Pretty spectacular! Congrats!




Aww, Thank you!


----------



## Ghost55

Sadiesmama said:


> 1.52 Carat Princess Cut Solitaire, Size 5.5
> I love the simplicity of it



I too love the simplicity of this...fabulous!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I want to see more rings!  I want to post pics of mine but the thing reflects so much light I can't get a focused picture.  Any tips?


----------



## originalheather

lilmountaingirl said:


> I want to see more rings!  I want to post pics of mine but the thing reflects so much light I can't get a focused picture.  Any tips?


 
No flash and use the close-up mode (the little flower icon on your camera)


----------



## Swanky

^
No flash, LOTS of natural light and macro/flower icon setting.


----------



## mrs moulds

xxsillyx said:


> Instead of wearing my engagement ring and band. I got this ring for everyday wear. This is ONE ring and not a multiple of rings. It's a lot prettier IRL. This was taken with my iphone at work.
> 
> Specs: 1.67 TW ,white gold, VS1


 
Love, love your ring


----------



## chloe.elizabeth

neverenoughbags said:


> Here's my e-ring with all her friends.....





Beautiful 
What size solitaire is that if you don't mind me asking?!

I love it!


----------



## neverenoughbags

chloe.elizabeth said:


> Beautiful
> What size solitaire is that if you don't mind me asking?!
> 
> I love it!


 
Hi!  Thanks for the compliment!

It's a 1.45 carat round brilliant, with 0.2 carat baggettes.   The claritiy is VS2, with an I colour.


----------



## meluvs2shop

neverenoughbags said:


> Hi!  Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> It's a 1.45 carat round brilliant, with 0.2 carat baggettes.   The claritiy is VS2, with an I colour.



_your solitaire is stunning! it's my all time favorite classic look. i love all her friends too._


----------



## neverenoughbags

meluvs2shop said:


> _your solitaire is stunning! it's my all time favorite classic look. i love all her friends too._


 

Awe, thanks meluvs2shop!    I was always into the classic solitare, but this one has a little something extra with the bagettes.  The side stones make it a little bit different.  A lot of times, people don't even realize that there are bagettes on either side.  They just think it's a solitare.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Yay I got some pics!  LOL best I can do from cell phone.  This is my new anniversary upgrade - and what it looks like outside and inside.  GIA ex/ex/ex 1.30 ct round brilliant G color, faint blue flour, IF.  I have no idea why it looks so blue since it's a G with faint flour but I absolutely love it!  Thanks for letting me share!  I love this thread And all the beautiful rings!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

^^ I think I figured it out. The colors in the second pick are the exact colors in my shirt. Pink blue and purple. Interesting but is that even possible? I'm gonna try that again wearing something different. LOL.


----------



## ChanelHoarder

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay I got some pics!  LOL best I can do from cell phone.  This is my new anniversary upgrade - and what it looks like outside and inside.  GIA ex/ex/ex 1.30 ct round brilliant G color, faint blue flour, IF.  I have no idea why it looks so blue since it's a G with faint flour but I absolutely love it!  Thanks for letting me share!  I love this thread And all the beautiful rings!




Gorgeous!! It looks great on you!


----------



## Ghost55

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay I got some pics!  LOL best I can do from cell phone.  This is my new anniversary upgrade - and what it looks like outside and inside.  GIA ex/ex/ex 1.30 ct round brilliant G color, faint blue flour, IF.  I have no idea why it looks so blue since it's a G with faint flour but I absolutely love it!  Thanks for letting me share!  I love this thread And all the beautiful rings!



Honey...your ring is TDF!!!! Gorgeous!!!! Love it...did I say I love it???


----------



## Jeneen

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay I got some pics!  LOL best I can do from cell phone.  This is my new anniversary upgrade - and what it looks like outside and inside.  GIA ex/ex/ex 1.30 ct round brilliant G color, faint blue flour, IF.  I have no idea why it looks so blue since it's a G with faint flour but I absolutely love it!  Thanks for letting me share!  I love this thread And all the beautiful rings!


 
 classy and classic


----------



## acrowcounted

lilmountaingirl said:


> ^^ I think I figured it out. The colors in the second pick are the exact colors in my shirt. Pink blue and purple. Interesting but is that even possible? I'm gonna try that again wearing something different. LOL.



Yup, its totally possible. I went to a Bruins hockey game (finals) the night of getting my upgrade and I panicked for most of the night because the diamond looked soooo yellow while at the game. Well, once I got home and changed out of my golden yellow Bruin's colored sweatshirt, its was perfectly clear white again. Now I notice the color reflections all of the time. Its actually a kind of neat phenomenon. 

Beautiful ring by the way! Super congrats!


----------



## zjajkj

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay I got some pics!  LOL best I can do from cell phone.  This is my new anniversary upgrade - and what it looks like outside and inside.  GIA ex/ex/ex 1.30 ct round brilliant G color, faint blue flour, IF.  I have no idea why it looks so blue since it's a G with faint flour but I absolutely love it!  Thanks for letting me share!  I love this thread And all the beautiful rings!



congrats, it is so lovely and it look huge on your finger


----------



## marialc121

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yay I got some pics!  LOL best I can do from cell phone.  This is my new anniversary upgrade - and what it looks like outside and inside.  GIA ex/ex/ex 1.30 ct round brilliant G color, faint blue flour, IF.  I have no idea why it looks so blue since it's a G with faint flour but I absolutely love it!  Thanks for letting me share!  I love this thread And all the beautiful rings!



Congrats on the beautiful ring!


----------



## Swanky

yes, the stone picks up all the colors around it.  Mien photograph more yellow in my home since most of my rooms are a camel color! lol


----------



## whitepearl86

beautiful rings everyone!! I don't think i posted new pics of mine


----------



## whitepearl86

Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## nataliemom

whitepearl86 said:


> Thank you for letting me share!!



Gorgeous ring!!


----------



## lovesparkles

WOW whitepearl! Beautiful ring. Congratulations and many happy years together.


----------



## Ghost55

whitepearl86 said:


> Thank you for letting me share!!



OOO La la!!!


----------



## whitepearl86

thank you ladies!!

it's Cartier inspired


----------



## meluvs2shop

_*whitepearl-* wow. what a beautiful ring! nowadays you see halos so much but this one is interesting & unique looking! love it._


----------



## MarneeB

whitepearl86 said:


> Thank you for letting me share!!


 

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Jeneen

whitepearl86 said:


> Thank you for letting me share!!


 
*falls off chair*

That's amazing!


----------



## Catherine615

VivianYY said:


>



Love your ring. It's quite unique. Where did you get it, do you mind share?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

acrowcounted said:


> Yup, its totally possible. I went to a Bruins hockey game (finals) the night of getting my upgrade and I panicked for most of the night because the diamond looked soooo yellow while at the game. Well, once I got home and changed out of my golden yellow Bruin's colored sweatshirt, its was perfectly clear white again. Now I notice the color reflections all of the time. Its actually a kind of neat phenomenon.
> 
> Beautiful ring by the way! Super congrats!



This is such a cute story!  And thank you!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Thanks for the compliments, ladies!


----------



## VivianYY

Catherine615 said:


> Love your ring. It's quite unique. Where did you get it, do you mind share?



Thanks!  It's the Tiffany Victoria =)


----------



## whitepearl86

meluvs2shop said:


> _*whitepearl-* wow. what a beautiful ring! nowadays you see halos so much but this one is interesting & unique looking! love it._


thank you so much!


----------



## whitepearl86

Jeneen said:


> *falls off chair*
> 
> That's amazing!


gratci!


----------



## Jeneen

whitepearl86 said:


> gratci!


 
grazie?


----------



## vonvonne

Thank you ladies for all your lovely comments, thanks for letting me share!  

I love looking at all your beautiful rings, and I show the pics on this thread to DH all the time!


----------



## whitepearl86

Jeneen said:


> grazie?


 exactly


----------



## 918Lux

Look what I got this weekend! It's a 1.5 carat cushion cut set in Tacori setting 2628rdsp size 5.25. I love everything about her!!
















  This one is a little dark, but I think because my DF took it and was wearing a dark shirt.

Sorry for the huge pics!!!  I'm not sure how to resize!


----------



## needloub

This is beautiful! I love the contrasting color of the side stones! Totally unique!



918Lux said:


> Look what I got this weekend! It's a 1.5 carat cushion cut set in Tacori setting 2628rdsp size 5.25. I love everything about her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little dark, but I think because my DF took it and was wearing a dark shirt.
> 
> Sorry for the huge pics!!!  I'm not sure how to resize!


----------



## ame

I LOVE THAT RING. Gorgeous! CONGRATUALTIONS!


----------



## whoops

The 2628 with diamond sides was my first choice before, too bad dh has a strong dislike for 3 stones.... But boy do i Love it!!! The sapphires look great on your hand! Congrats on your engagement !


----------



## whitepearl86

918 your ring is STUNNING !!! Congrats and many years of happiness !


----------



## Jeneen

918Lux said:


> Look what I got this weekend! It's a 1.5 carat cushion cut set in Tacori setting 2628rdsp size 5.25. I love everything about her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little dark, but I think because my DF took it and was wearing a dark shirt.
> 
> Sorry for the huge pics!!!  I'm not sure how to resize!


 
WOW - what a stunner! I LOVE it!!


----------



## itsonly4me

918Lux said:


> Look what I got this weekend! It's a 1.5 carat cushion cut set in Tacori setting 2628rdsp size 5.25. I love everything about her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little dark, but I think because my DF took it and was wearing a dark shirt.
> 
> Sorry for the huge pics!!!  I'm not sure how to resize!


 
Congrats!  We are ring twins!    However I got the one with the diamonds on the side - the sapphires are gorgeous though, it was a tough decision!


----------



## jmaemonte

918 Lux, your ring is so beautiful!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## pandapharm

Congrats *918* it is beautiful and unique!! Good luck and best wishes to you and your future hubby!


----------



## kbella86

918lux, I love your ring 

the side stones x halo are so unique and beautiful together!!


----------



## 918Lux

Thank you, everyone, for your sweet compliments!!


----------



## freshie2096

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night!
> 
> Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
> My ring Size 5.25



Congrats!! very nice ring, love it


----------



## CMM

918Lux LOVE your ring! Those sapphires look fabulous with your center stone. Congrats on getting engaged!


----------



## sparkleandfade

Wow gorgeous rings everyone! Congratulations! I am just starting to have friends of friends get engaged ( I am 25) so only now, am I noticing rings!!


----------



## nwhite

freshie2096 said:


> Congrats!! very nice ring, love it



Thank you!!


----------



## SharniBear

Here is mine with the band. I love it and I know it isn't amazing but I didn't want DBF to get a loan out for a ring, but he said I can get a Tiffany's celebration ring


----------



## freshie2096

SharniBear said:


> Here is mine with the band. I love it and I know it isn't amazing but I didn't want DBF to get a loan out for a ring, but he said I can get a Tiffany's celebration ring



Love from his heart....nice one


----------



## zjajkj

SharniBear said:


> Here is mine with the band. I love it and I know it isn't amazing but I didn't want DBF to get a loan out for a ring, but he said I can get a Tiffany's celebration ring


 
It is AMAZING, dear.. Nice.. And congrats!!


----------



## zjajkj

918Lux said:


> Look what I got this weekend! It's a 1.5 carat cushion cut set in Tacori setting 2628rdsp size 5.25. I love everything about her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little dark, but I think because my DF took it and was wearing a dark shirt.
> 
> Sorry for the huge pics!!! I'm not sure how to resize!


 
from the way the pic is taken, I knew for sure this rock would sparkle like nobody business IRL!!! Nice one!! And yes, I know you supposed to say 'pictures cannot justify its real self'. I understand


----------



## zjajkj

whitepearl86 said:


> Thank you for letting me share!!


 
it is GORGEOUS!


----------



## SharniBear

Thanks


----------



## Ghost55

Update on my ring~ New center round brilliant Hearts and Arrows 1.09 Carat Triple X Ideal J SI2 .45 carat smaller diamonds. 2 wedding bands = .30 carats


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Ghost55 said:


> Update on my ring~ New center round brilliant Hearts and Arrows 1.09 Carat Triple X Ideal J SI2 .45 carat smaller diamonds. 2 wedding bands = .30 carats




VERY beautiful!!! Looks really amazing on your hand!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Ghost55 said:


> Update on my ring~ New center round brilliant Hearts and Arrows 1.09 Carat Triple X Ideal J SI2 .45 carat smaller diamonds. 2 wedding bands = .30 carats



Aah! I didn't know you wanted to upgrade your stone too!! Beautiful with the pear and now equally gorgeous with the round!! Congrats!!!


----------



## montyjess

Ghost55 - your ring is gorgeous!! Do u know the individual size of the diamonds in the halo?? Also what size band does your ering have? Thanks!!!


----------



## zjajkj

Ghost55 said:


> Update on my ring~ New center round brilliant Hearts and Arrows 1.09 Carat Triple X Ideal J SI2 .45 carat smaller diamonds. 2 wedding bands = .30 carats


 
it look huge on your finger!! gratz!


----------



## zjajkj

RHR, 0.77ct Heart Shape diamond on a Size 4.5


----------



## Ghost55

ChanelHoarder said:


> VERY beautiful!!! Looks really amazing on your hand!! Congrats!!!!!!!



Thank you so much, I am over the moon with it 



lisalovesshoes said:


> Aah! I didn't know you wanted to upgrade your stone too!! Beautiful with the pear and now equally gorgeous with the round!! Congrats!!!


 
When I looked at the pear it bothered me that I could see the setting underneath it. The round was what I really decided I wanted and of course I needed a little upgrade...



montyjess said:


> Ghost55 - your ring is gorgeous!! Do u know the individual size of the diamonds in the halo?? Also what size band does your ering have? Thanks!!!



The size band is a 5 and I will check on my appraisal for the size of the halo diamonds. Thank you for your sweet compliments 



dinitegrity said:


> it look huge on your finger!! gratz!



Thanks so much~


----------



## girlb

Ghost55 said:


> Update on my ring~ New center round brilliant Hearts and Arrows 1.09 Carat Triple X Ideal J SI2 .45 carat smaller diamonds. 2 wedding bands = .30 carats



I loveeeee absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Ghost55

dinitegrity said:


> RHR, 0.77ct Heart Shape diamond on a Size 4.5



How pretty! Congrats doll~


----------



## Ghost55

montyjess said:


> Ghost55 - your ring is gorgeous!! Do u know the individual size of the diamonds in the halo?? Also what size band does your ering have? Thanks!!!



I checked the appraisal and the size of the halo diamonds is not stated. I am going into my jeweler next week, I will make sure I ask her.


----------



## zjajkj

Ghost55 said:


> How pretty! Congrats doll~


 
thanks alot my dear


----------



## vonvonne

dinitegrity said:


> RHR, 0.77ct Heart Shape diamond on a Size 4.5




Gorgeous!  I've a heart-shape engagement ring too and am very partial towards them.  Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## candypants1100

Ghost55 said:


> Update on my ring~ New center round brilliant Hearts and Arrows 1.09 Carat Triple X Ideal J SI2 .45 carat smaller diamonds. 2 wedding bands = .30 carats



i love this set! esp the two bands!


----------



## Ishara

Really very nice ring! My engage is on next month and I am looking for awesome ring. From where should I buy?


----------



## zjajkj

vonvonne said:


> Gorgeous! I've a heart-shape engagement ring too and am very partial towards them. Enjoy and congrats!


 
Hi sweetie, I am glad to hear you have one too~! Do post it here if you are free alright? I am buying it as a fun RHR.. It is not my e-ring though 

I am sure yours look gorgeous on you!!  can't wait to see


----------



## hoppus37

Missrocks said:


> Here is my belated anniversary present...Thanks for lettting me share





OMGeee!


----------



## baglover1973

Ghost55 said:


> Update on my ring~ New center round brilliant Hearts and Arrows 1.09 Carat Triple X Ideal J SI2 .45 carat smaller diamonds. 2 wedding bands = .30 carats



 wow girly! that is STUNNING!  Can't think of anyone who deserves it more!


----------



## Ghost55

baglover1973 said:


> wow girly! that is STUNNING!  Can't think of anyone who deserves it more!



Thank you so much B~ It is my little everyday slice of heaven .


----------



## montyjess

Ghost55 - thanks so much for the info.. Would be great if you could find out about the diamond size. Thanks again hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## baglover1973

Ghost55 said:


> Thank you so much B~ It is my little everyday slice of heaven .



I can see why! I am in heaven just admiring from afar!!


----------



## Kathd

Here's mine... It's a Tiffany - I - VS2...


----------



## kohl_mascara

Kathd said:


> Here's mine... It's a Tiffany - I - VS2...



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## freshie2096

Kathd said:


> Here's mine... It's a Tiffany - I - VS2...



Congrats kathd!!
It's a such stunning piece, one of my favourites!!


----------



## zjajkj

Kathd said:


> Here's mine... It's a Tiffany - I - VS2...


 
lovely, congrats


----------



## Jennifer_C

I love this thread.  So many beautiful rings!


----------



## missD

Man, I'm itching for a reset now!


----------



## scarlet555

Kathd said:


> Here's mine... It's a Tiffany - I - VS2...



Lovely.  You must post more pictures.


----------



## Kathd

Thank you all for your kind words! So nice of you!!!


----------



## baglover1973

Kathd said:


> Here's mine... It's a Tiffany - I - VS2...



gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## cung

here is my anniversary ring. we found it in antique shop, european cut 0.8ct H/SI with 2 baguette of 0.2ct. I just love the way it sparkle warmly, and it's antique of course.


----------



## freshie2096

cung said:


> here is my anniversary ring. we found it in antique shop, european cut 0.8ct H/SI with 2 baguette of 0.2ct. I just love the way it sparkle warmly, and it's antique of course.



Nice piece, your lucky girl!!


----------



## zjajkj

cung said:


> here is my anniversary ring. we found it in antique shop, european cut 0.8ct H/SI with 2 baguette of 0.2ct. I just love the way it sparkle warmly, and it's antique of course.


 
lucky you!! Very nice. But if you can make the photos bigger would be better..


----------



## lily25

Kathd said:


> Here's mine... It's a Tiffany - I - VS2...



I'm starting to appreciate the simple beauty of Tiffany style setting... Many congrats, it is beautiful!


----------



## lily25

cung said:


> here is my anniversary ring. we found it in antique shop, european cut 0.8ct H/SI with 2 baguette of 0.2ct. I just love the way it sparkle warmly, and it's antique of course.









Your ring is gorgeous!!!! many congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

^so pretty, Cung!


----------



## whoops

lily25 said:


> I'm starting to appreciate the simple beauty of Tiffany style setting... Many congrats, it is beautiful!



Mte. They are just so simple and clean and elegant looking. But then I love my intricate halo.... Le sigh. I'm convinced we girls need to have some sort of quick switch setting. Pop in and out depending on our mood!


----------



## lily25

whoops said:


> Mte. They are just so simple and clean and elegant looking. But then I love my intricate halo.... Le sigh. I'm convinced we girls need to have some sort of quick switch setting. Pop in and out depending on our mood!


We are on the same page, love the tif setting and love the halo. Wish I could clip on and off the stone on dif settings...  You could be a millionaire if you could design a series of rings like that. Without tacky tv commercial though.


----------



## zjajkj

E-ring Upgrade:


----------



## freshie2096

dinitegrity said:


> E-ring Upgrade:



Wah, stunning ring!!! Congrats, lucky girl


----------



## cung

dinitegrity said:


> E-ring Upgrade:


 
could you tell more about your new diamond? it looks nice and sparkle a lot. congrats


----------



## zjajkj

freshie2096 said:


> Wah, stunning ring!!! Congrats, lucky girl


 
thanks sweetie.. Very nice of you


----------



## zjajkj

cung said:


> could you tell more about your new diamond? it looks nice and sparkle a lot. congrats


 
sure, why not..

View my thread (Page 2, Post #16):
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/e-ring-upgrade-warning-picture-overload-706738.html

Yes it does sparkle alot. Almost blind me. To look for a diamond that sparkle, has life - you need excellent fire, brilliance light return, and great scintillation. And to know whether you have these 3 factors, you can use the HCA Score calculator, plug in your diamond stats with your relevant cert (best accuracy I believe would be GIA even though sometimes GIA round the numbers) and tada, your score would be out.. 

Hope it helps


----------



## pandapharm

dinitegrity said:


> E-ring Upgrade:



day-ummmmmmm girl that is gorgeous!!!! congrats on your upgrade!!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

dinitegrity said:


> sure, why not..
> 
> View my thread (Page 2, Post #16):
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/e-ring-upgrade-warning-picture-overload-706738.html
> 
> Yes it does sparkle alot. Almost blind me. To look for a diamond that sparkle, has life - you need excellent fire, brilliance light return, and great scintillation. And to know whether you have these 3 factors, you can use the HCA Score calculator, plug in your diamond stats with your relevant cert (best accuracy I believe would be GIA even though sometimes GIA round the numbers) and tada, your score would be out..
> 
> Hope it helps



Amazing!!!


----------



## zjajkj

pandapharm said:


> day-ummmmmmm girl that is gorgeous!!!! congrats on your upgrade!!!


 
thanks alot sweetie


----------



## zjajkj

lilmountaingirl said:


> Amazing!!!


 
thanks


----------



## kohl_mascara

dinitegrity said:


> E-ring Upgrade:



I said it already, but I'll say it again.  I looovvee the warmth of your diamond, it is such a beautiful, rich color. And the size!  It's just perfect on your hand!  Too bad my finger size is bigger; it will probably look smaller on me! I showed my DF your pics and basically said to him: "this, this!  I want this!" LOL


----------



## zjajkj

kohl_mascara said:


> I said it already, but I'll say it again. I looovvee the warmth of your diamond, it is such a beautiful, rich color. And the size! It's just perfect on your hand! Too bad my finger size is bigger; it will probably look smaller on me! I showed my DF your pics and basically said to him: "this, this! I want this!" LOL


 
hi *kohl_mascara*, I have replied you in another thread of mine already.. LOL.. You are so so nice... I hope you DF can get you something bigger in my diamond calibre, so that it has the same sparkles and still suit your finger...


----------



## Kimf79

Hi Dinitegrity, Love your new upgrade. Came across this post, was this yoru ring before? I am looking to possibly do a halo style, do you mind if I ask what carat size this was to get an idea of how my size would look? Also I hear what your saying I wouldnt get a setting that covers the bottom of the diamond... 




dinitegrity said:


> Thanks dear, I have since change off the setting as the old setting have a very nice basket profile (though nice but I think it kind of block the lights and make my diamond appear dull especially after wearing awhile and I do not have so much time to constantly bring the ring back to jeweller to wash and clean for me)
> 
> The profile i meant is here (it is really beautiful, but is blocking the sunlight):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So off it went, change my setting into something I love now and lots of sunlight pass through it..
> 
> Hence if you want a Halo setting, remember do not get a profile like my old setting which cover the underneath of the diamond..


----------



## zjajkj

Kimf79 said:


> Hi Dinitegrity, Love your new upgrade. Came across this post, was this yoru ring before? I am looking to possibly do a halo style, do you mind if I ask what carat size this was to get an idea of how my size would look? Also I hear what your saying I wouldnt get a setting that covers the bottom of the diamond...



Hi there, my is a 1ct Cushion on a US Size 3.75. 
So do the calculations that you need in order to have the same finger coverage.

(1/3.75) x your US finger size = the carat weight you need.

But do take note carat weight differs in measurements too.

My is a 1.3 ratio measuring 6.94 - 5.45 x 3.xx mm

Hope it helps.


----------



## Nieners

dinitegrity said:


> sure, why not..
> 
> View my thread (Page 2, Post #16):
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/e-ring-upgrade-warning-picture-overload-706738.html
> 
> Yes it does sparkle alot. Almost blind me. To look for a diamond that sparkle, has life - you need excellent fire, brilliance light return, and great scintillation. And to know whether you have these 3 factors, you can use the HCA Score calculator, plug in your diamond stats with your relevant cert (best accuracy I believe would be GIA even though sometimes GIA round the numbers) and tada, your score would be out..
> 
> Hope it helps



It's gorgeous! May I ask where the cute & dainty band is from?


----------



## zjajkj

Nieners said:


> It's gorgeous! May I ask where the cute & dainty band is from?


 
Sure, it is a half eternity from my local chain jeweler called SooKee Jewelry.

But there is another retailer from US NY called ID Jewelry that has great eternity bands from the chunky thick ones to the very dainty thin ones. Prices are EXTREMELY reasonable too.

Tell them dinitegrity reccomended you..


----------



## cung

dinitegrity said:


> sure, why not..
> 
> View my thread (Page 2, Post #16):
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/e-ring-upgrade-warning-picture-overload-706738.html
> 
> Yes it does sparkle alot. Almost blind me. To look for a diamond that sparkle, has life - you need excellent fire, brilliance light return, and great scintillation. And to know whether you have these 3 factors, you can use the HCA Score calculator, plug in your diamond stats with your relevant cert (best accuracy I believe would be GIA even though sometimes GIA round the numbers) and tada, your score would be out..
> 
> Hope it helps


 
hey, I think I know where you buy this ring  brilliant rose of SooKee is sooo sparkly but seems pricey to me. Have checked them several times then. 

Your ring is a dreamy ring of many girls out there... again


----------



## zjajkj

cung said:


> hey, I think I know where you buy this ring  brilliant rose of SooKee is sooo sparkly but seems pricey to me. Have checked them several times then.
> 
> Your ring is a dreamy ring of many girls out there... again


 
No, she is asking bout the band and not my E-ring. It is not brilliant rose.


----------



## sweetprincess

Hihi dinitegrity,

Your E-ring is wow so sparkle and big !!! I don't know is it rude of me to ask where you get this beautiful ring from and how much would it cost if I were to get something smiliar like yours ? Can you PM me if it's not convenient to post it here 

I am sourcing around for a new ring and very excited when I came across your ring !!!

Thank you in advance !!!! Btw, You have a lovely hubby too


----------



## Ghost55

montyjess said:


> Ghost55 - your ring is gorgeous!! Do u know the individual size of the diamonds in the halo?? Also what size band does your ering have? Thanks!!!



Hi~ I asked my jeweler and she said the rounds in the halo are a little less than 1 points each. I hope this helps


----------



## MitzAus

918Lux said:


> Look what I got this weekend! It's a 1.5 carat cushion cut set in Tacori setting 2628rdsp size 5.25. I love everything about her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little dark, but I think because my DF took it and was wearing a dark shirt.
> 
> Sorry for the huge pics!!!  I'm not sure how to resize!



Your ring is to die for!!! It looks very Elizabethan era inspired.
The colour, the setting, the cut. 
Such a beautiful deep blue too.


A bit if an update on my set.
Hubby presented me with an eternity ring for our 1st wedding anniversary to complete the set.


----------



## zjajkj

MitzAus said:


> Your ring is to die for!!! It looks very Elizabethan era inspired.
> The colour, the setting, the cut.
> Such a beautiful deep blue too.
> 
> 
> A bit if an update on my set.
> Hubby presented me with an eternity ring for our 1st wedding anniversary to complete the set.


 
It is a lovely set~~ We need handshots!! Very pretty


----------



## MarlaSinger

Hi there....

New to this thread.  Here's my wedding set.

You'll have to excuse the not-so-sharp photos.  It was hastily put together using mspaint.

1.4 center on a 7.3 finger (fat-fingeritis, i know)


----------



## etk123

MarlaSinger said:


> Hi there....
> 
> New to this thread.  Here's my wedding set.
> 
> You'll have to excuse the not-so-sharp photos.  It was hastily put together using mspaint.
> 
> 1.4 center on a 7.3 finger (fat-fingeritis, i know)



Your rings are beautiful! So timeless.


----------



## etk123

Hello lovely tpfers, I just discovered this thread and it's great! I'm currently looking for an ering upgrade, 15th anniversary. All of your rings are so beautiful, I can't decide what I want!  Looking at a 2.45 ct princess and a 2.25 cushion. I loooove the look of a halo, but my dh doesn't and I feel that they are more bridal.. I'm an old married lady. So either stone with a small pear diamond on either side. Possibly a pave band? Anyone have unusual prongs? I like the double prong and would love to see some pics. Tia!


----------



## zjajkj

MarlaSinger said:


> Hi there....
> 
> New to this thread. Here's my wedding set.
> 
> You'll have to excuse the not-so-sharp photos. It was hastily put together using mspaint.
> 
> 1.4 center on a 7.3 finger (fat-fingeritis, i know)


 
I really love Emerald cuts!! You look great with it!! Not fat fingers at all


----------



## cung

MarlaSinger said:


> Hi there....
> 
> New to this thread. Here's my wedding set.
> 
> You'll have to excuse the not-so-sharp photos. It was hastily put together using mspaint.
> 
> 1.4 center on a 7.3 finger (fat-fingeritis, i know)


 
emerald diamond is so trendy now. Your ring looks pretty and elegant in your finger didn't see any fat finger at all


----------



## lily25

MitzAus said:


> Your ring is to die for!!! It looks very Elizabethan era inspired.
> The colour, the setting, the cut.
> Such a beautiful deep blue too.
> 
> 
> A bit if an update on my set.
> Hubby presented me with an eternity ring for our 1st wedding anniversary to complete the set.



I love your set! Handshots pls!!!


----------



## MitzAus

Thanks for the kind comments ladies 
Handshot as requested.
Apologies for the crappy phone pic.


----------



## lily25

ooooh amazing! Looks good, and the pic is fantastic not crappy at all, very sharp!

In love with those pink stones!!! Many congrats! And Happy 1st Anniversary!


----------



## candypants1100

MitzAus- I loooove the stacked look!! Congrats on your 1st anni!


----------



## MarlaSinger

dinitegrity said:


> I really love Emerald cuts!! You look great with it!! Not fat fingers at all


 


cung said:


> emerald diamond is so trendy now. Your ring looks pretty and elegant in your finger didn't see any fat finger at all


 


etk123 said:


> Your rings are beautiful! So timeless.


 
Thank you all!   Everyone has such gorgeous rings here!  My dream is to have Leon Mege reset the center since I sort of mangled two prongs.

cung - i didn't realize that the Emerald cuts were trendy now.  That's interesting.  Good Old Gold has the August Vintage cut that I'm absolutely in love with.  Maybe DH would consider getting it for me for our 15th or 20th?  A bit of a ways considering our 9th wedding anniversary is this upcoming week, lol.

Here's a photo of the dream diamond...a girl can dream, right?


----------



## cung

MarlaSinger said:


> i didn't realize that the Emerald cuts were trendy now.


Well, thanks to Eva Longoria and Kim I guess. Recently lots of celebs is having emerald diamond so my SA tells me it is trendy now. Congrats that you're on the right path


----------



## zjajkj

MitzAus said:


> Thanks for the kind comments ladies
> Handshot as requested.
> Apologies for the crappy phone pic.


 
love this shot!! Very pretty


----------



## Kimf79

Oh wow! Your cusshion definitely looked bigger than 1 carat! But I am sure the halo added to that. My finger is 3.75 too, so thats good for me too! I know it will look big when I halo, lol! Thanks  



dinitegrity said:


> Hi there, my is a 1ct Cushion on a US Size 3.75.
> So do the calculations that you need in order to have the same finger coverage.
> 
> (1/3.75) x your US finger size = the carat weight you need.
> 
> But do take note carat weight differs in measurements too.
> 
> My is a 1.3 ratio measuring 6.94 - 5.45 x 3.xx mm
> 
> Hope it helps.


----------



## zjajkj

Kimf79 said:


> Oh wow! Your cusshion definitely looked bigger than 1 carat! But I am sure the halo added to that. My finger is 3.75 too, so thats good for me too! I know it will look big when I halo, lol! Thanks


 
LOL, the dimension is just for diamond alone, it faced up like a 1.2 - 1.3ct instead, with the halo, I think it looks like a 2ct cushion? I don't know but all the best for your search and hurray to our ok-ok size finger thus any ct would look quite substantial on our fingers


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi! Here is my engagement ring, taken the day he proposed. Center stone is a 1.26 carat RB, ring size 4.75. I know everyone says "ignore the horrible hand photo" -- not to be repetitive, but the manicure is about 1.5 weeks grown out and hand is sunburnt, eek! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## justpeachy4397

And here is a more clear photo of the diamond


----------



## zjajkj

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! Here is my engagement ring, taken the day he proposed. Center stone is a 1.26 carat RB, ring size 4.75. I know everyone says "ignore the horrible hand photo" -- not to be repetitive, but the manicure is about 1.5 weeks grown out and hand is sunburnt, eek! Thanks for letting me share!


 
is so pretty! I love the band of the e-ring!! Blingy


----------



## CoralRhapsody

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! Here is my engagement ring, taken the day he proposed. Center stone is a 1.26 carat RB, ring size 4.75. I know everyone says "ignore the horrible hand photo" -- not to be repetitive, but the manicure is about 1.5 weeks grown out and hand is sunburnt, eek! Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful! How did he propose?


----------



## justpeachy4397

CoralRhapsody said:


> Beautiful! How did he propose?



Thanks! 

He proposed on Nantucket, during sunrise on our favorite beach. I'm glad he was able to drag me out of bed, because I am usually not a morning person!


----------



## whoops

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! Here is my engagement ring, taken the day he proposed. Center stone is a 1.26 carat RB, ring size 4.75. I know everyone says "ignore the horrible hand photo" -- not to be repetitive, but the manicure is about 1.5 weeks grown out and hand is sunburnt, eek! Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful and the perfect size!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

WOW! Missrocks you ring soo breathtaking!


----------



## CMM

Justpeachy, that ring looks PERFECT on you!


----------



## scremmy

MarlaSinger said:


> Good Old Gold has the August Vintage cut that I'm absolutely in love with.  Maybe DH would consider getting it for me for our 15th or 20th?  A bit of a ways considering our 9th wedding anniversary is this upcoming week, lol.
> 
> Here's a photo of the dream diamond...a girl can dream, right?



I have an AVC - it's beautiful!  I hope you get one too.


----------



## MarlaSinger

scremmy said:


> I have an AVC - it's beautiful! I hope you get one too.


 
Ooh!  I'll go hunt for it now  

You're a fellow polish addict as well.  Hello! - sorry for being off the topic.

Scremmy... your ring is absolutely stunning.  Did you post it on PS as well?  I love the work done by Erica Grace as well.  Stunning, absolutely stunning.


----------



## ChanelHoarder

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! Here is my engagement ring, taken the day he proposed. Center stone is a 1.26 carat RB, ring size 4.75. I know everyone says "ignore the horrible hand photo" -- not to be repetitive, but the manicure is about 1.5 weeks grown out and hand is sunburnt, eek! Thanks for letting me share!



How gorgeous!! It looks great on you (sun burn and all!!) and looks bigger than a 1.26. I love how it's so elegant looking too!


----------



## lanasyogamama

justpeachy4397 said:


> And here is a more clear photo of the diamond


I love Nantucket!!  Which beach?  Gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! Here is my engagement ring, taken the day he proposed. Center stone is a 1.26 carat RB, ring size 4.75. I know everyone says "ignore the horrible hand photo" -- not to be repetitive, but the manicure is about 1.5 weeks grown out and hand is sunburnt, eek! Thanks for letting me share!


gorgeous!!!


----------



## lily25

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! Here is my engagement ring, taken the day he proposed. Center stone is a 1.26 carat RB, ring size 4.75. I know everyone says "ignore the horrible hand photo" -- not to be repetitive, but the manicure is about 1.5 weeks grown out and hand is sunburnt, eek! Thanks for letting me share!





justpeachy4397 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> He proposed on Nantucket, during sunrise on our favorite beach. I'm glad he was able to drag me out of bed, because I am usually not a morning person!



Beautiful ring and such romantic proposal! 
Love the pic, the sunburn makes your e ring stand out!


----------



## therese1983

Hi! 

I am a longtime lurker of this forum and love seeing all your beautiful rings! 
Thought it was about time for me to share too


----------



## zjajkj

therese1983 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am a longtime lurker of this forum and love seeing all your beautiful rings!
> Thought it was about time for me to share too


 
great color and looks lovely on your finger


----------



## Ghost55

justpeachy4397 said:


> And here is a more clear photo of the diamond



Stunning ring! I adore the photos you took on such a special day~



therese1983 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am a longtime lurker of this forum and love seeing all your beautiful rings!
> Thought it was about time for me to share too



Thanks for sharing it is adoreable! Love the simplicity and truly stunning!


----------



## montyjess

Ghost55 - thanks so much for that info.. It's a great help.


----------



## lily25

therese1983 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am a longtime lurker of this forum and love seeing all your beautiful rings!
> Thought it was about time for me to share too



Gorgeous set!!!


----------



## beverly20024

QueenCoco said:


> Lets fill this thread up with some eye candy  Heres mine. I'm posting again since I've refallen in love with it.



Holy moly! Gorgeous!


----------



## beverly20024

Hubby just upgraded my center stone in my e-ring to a 2 ct. Then there are 2 .50's on either side of the center stone. My wedding band has 3 .50's in a row. He bought a 2 ct. eternity band to put in the centre as otherwise the diamonds on the e-ring and w-ring rubbed together! I really love the set. The bling makes me happy.


----------



## zjajkj

beverly20024 said:


> Hubby just upgraded my center stone in my e-ring to a 2 ct. Then there are 2 .50's on either side of the center stone. My wedding band has 3 .50's in a row. He bought a 2 ct. eternity band to put in the centre as otherwise the diamonds on the e-ring and w-ring rubbed together! I really love the set. The bling makes me happy.


 
glad you love the set as I think is too blinging~~!!!


----------



## beverly20024

dinitegrity said:


> glad you love the set as I think is too blinging~~!!!



You think it's TOO blinging?? LOL.


----------



## zjajkj

beverly20024 said:


> You think it's TOO blinging?? LOL.


 
yeah.. Overly Bling


----------



## itsonly4me

beverly20024 said:


> Hubby just upgraded my center stone in my e-ring to a 2 ct. Then there are 2 .50's on either side of the center stone. My wedding band has 3 .50's in a row. He bought a 2 ct. eternity band to put in the centre as otherwise the diamonds on the e-ring and w-ring rubbed together! I really love the set. The bling makes me happy.


 

Your set is very beautiful.  Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## thimp

beverly20024 said:


> You think it's TOO blinging?? LOL.


Congratulations on your set, beverly20024. I think it is lovely, with just the right amount of bling.


----------



## itsonly4me

dinitegrity said:


> glad you love the set as I think is too blinging~~!!!


 

Of course she loves the set, its HER set.

We all have different taste but if its not your style I would keep that comment to yourself - why even comment at all?


----------



## zjajkj

itsonly4me said:


> Of course she loves the set, its HER set.
> 
> We all have different taste but if its not your style I would keep that comment to yourself - why even comment at all?


 
Oh come on, we could all comment. This is an open forum.
I am glad the poster love her set as I am gonna have something like hers soon!! 

"Too Blinging" is a COMPLIMENT & not what you take it as~!
Because she said 'The bling makes me happy.', so telling her is overly bling seem right, isn't it?
Bling Bling.. Yeah mine is coming soon too...

And if someone tell me mine is super bling, I will be happy cos that is what I am going for.

:back2topic: I would ONLY compliment in this sea of lovable blings~!


----------



## thimp

itsonly4me said:


> Of course she loves the set, its HER set.
> 
> We all have different taste but if its not your style I would keep that comment to yourself - why even comment at all?


I completely agree. I do not believe the lady asked for criticism. Good sense and courtesy should be applied when commenting on other poster's pride and joy.


----------



## itsonly4me

dinitegrity said:


> Oh come on, we could all comment. This is an open forum.
> I am glad the poster love her set as I am gonna have something like hers soon!!
> 
> "Too Blinging" is a COMPLIMENT & not what you take it as~!
> Because she said 'The bling makes me happy.', so telling her is overly bling seem right, isn't it?
> Bling Bling.. Yeah mine is coming soon too...
> 
> And if someone tell me mine is super bling, I will be happy cos that is what I am going for.


 

Well I am glad you meant it as a compliment because saying its overly blingy means its too much bling (does not sound nice)

I dont think there can ever be too much bling 

Anyway yes, back to topic!


----------



## thimp

itsonly4me said:


> Well I am glad you meant it as a compliment because saying its overly blingy means its too much bling (does not sound nice)



Perhaps I am mistaken, but that was how I took it, also.


----------



## zjajkj

itsonly4me said:


> Well I am glad you meant it as a compliment because saying its overly blingy means its too much bling (does not sound nice)


 


thimp said:


> Perhaps I am mistaken, but that was how I took it, also.




That is why is *never good* to think it the bad way.
If someone tells me that, I will always think of it in a positive light.
Blingy, lovely, etc etc and never the bad way.
Alright :back2topic:


----------



## beverly20024

dinitegrity said:


> That is why is *never good* to think it the bad way.
> If someone tells me that, I will always think of it in a positive light.
> Blingy, lovely, etc etc and never the bad way.
> Alright :back2topic:



I'm so glad you like it. I sort of thought you thought it was too much. LOL. As a girly girl, I don't think anything is too blingy! Just my style. Even my polish has glitter in it! LOL! 

Would love to see your bling when you have it!!


----------



## beverly20024

itsonly4me said:


> Your set is very beautiful.  Congrats on the upgrade!


Thanks to all of you. I think you're really sweet.


----------



## Jennifer.L

thimp said:


> I completely agree. I do not believe the lady asked for criticism. Good sense and courtesy should be applied when commenting on other poster's pride and joy.




Agreed! 

If you don't care for someone's ring, be respectful and keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## zjajkj

Jennifer.L said:


> Agreed!
> 
> If you don't care for someone's ring, be respectful and keep your thoughts to yourself.



Read my reply to them & MOVE ON! 
BACK TO TOPIC please.


----------



## zjajkj

beverly20024 said:


> I'm so glad you like it. I sort of thought you thought it was too much. LOL. As a girly girl, I don't think anything is too blingy! Just my style. Even my polish has glitter in it! LOL!
> 
> Would love to see your bling when you have it!!



Sure babe, do look out for my reveal thread when I get it.
It is currently on the make.. 
Let's enjoy our BLINGS craze together


----------



## Jennifer.L

dinitegrity said:


> Read my reply to them & MOVE ON!
> BACK TO TOPIC please.




I read your reply, dear. Plain and simple, it was rude and uncalled for. You can can come up with a bunch of BS to try and cover up your remark but the outcome remains the same. You made the rude comment and, as soon as someone said something you, seemingly, didn't like, you wanted to move on. If you want to say something negative then be prepared to deal with the backlash. 

As for moving on, I will have my say, whether you like it or not. I'm fully willing to "move on" because the last thing I want to do is make this thread about you. However, I will "move on" when *I* am ready to, not when YOU tell me to do so. Understood? You want to make a snotty comment to me, be prepared to hear my response. I'm fully willing to take this to PM if you wish to continue this discussion?


----------



## Jennifer.L

Beverly, your rings are beautiful. There's no such thing as "too bling-y".


----------



## madaddie

Jennifer.L said:


> Beverly, your rings are beautiful. There's no such thing as "too bling-y".



I agree that everyone's rings, no matter personal preferences/cost/statistics are beautiful, especially when you think of the sentiment and thought behind the ring.


----------



## lily25

beverly20024 said:


> Hubby just upgraded my center stone in my e-ring to a 2 ct. Then there are 2 .50's on either side of the center stone. My wedding band has 3 .50's in a row. He bought a 2 ct. eternity band to put in the centre as otherwise the diamonds on the e-ring and w-ring rubbed together! I really love the set. The bling makes me happy.



Oh very nice! Wish we could see another view like from the top! What cut is your e ring main stone?


----------



## thimp

Jennifer.L said:


> Beverly, your rings are beautiful. There's no such thing as "too bling-y".



Well said! And I'm glad you also detected the poor backpedal attempt.


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, I think there's a small language barrier, she explained that "too blingy" isn't a bad thing to her.  To us "too" anything is extreme and not good, she did not mean it that way, I think she meant "very" instead of "too";  the sitch was explained time to MOVE ON.


----------



## cung

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ladies, I think there's a small language barrier, she explained that "too blingy" isn't a bad thing to her. To us "too" anything is extreme and not good, she did not mean it that way, I think she meant "very" instead of "too"; the sitch was explained time to MOVE ON.


I totally agree with Swanky. It's time to MOVE ON.


----------



## beverly20024

Jennifer.L said:


> Beverly, your rings are beautiful. There's no such thing as "too bling-y".



Thanks Jennifer, you're a doll.


----------



## beverly20024

lily25 said:


> Oh very nice! Wish we could see another view like from the top! What cut is your e ring main stone?



Thanks Lily (name of my best friend too)! It's a round cut. I was going to use my digital camera but the battery died, of course. I did take a top view with my iphone, but it was just all, dare I say it, "blingy"!! LOL! I'll charge my camera battery, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## simonj13

Hey folks,

You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.

I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our 4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something she would love.  (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4 wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this, it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)

So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and very helpful.  knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there.  kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved) 

She called me and this was just available today after a client who had it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday. 

I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...

This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600.  no commitment.  she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet deal and nice of her.

anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies..  let me know what you think. 

wish me luck =P

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/


----------



## madaddie

simonj13 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.
> 
> I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our 4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something she would love.  (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4 wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this, it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)
> 
> So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and very helpful.  knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there.  kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved)
> 
> She called me and this was just available today after a client who had it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday.
> 
> I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...
> 
> This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600.  no commitment.  she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet deal and nice of her.
> 
> anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies..  let me know what you think.
> 
> wish me luck =P
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/




I think that is one fabulous ring, love love love it!


----------



## jmaemonte

simonj,

It is absolutely gorgeous!!    I am sure she will love it!


----------



## sweetprincess

simonj13 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.
> 
> I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our 4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something she would love. (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4 wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this, it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)
> 
> So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and very helpful. knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there. kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved)
> 
> She called me and this was just available today after a client who had it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday.
> 
> I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...
> 
> This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600. no commitment. she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet deal and nice of her.
> 
> anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies.. let me know what you think.
> 
> wish me luck =P
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/


You are a very nice guy  
The ring is beautiful...I'm sure your girlfriend will love it !!!


----------



## cung

simonj13 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.
> 
> I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our 4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something she would love. (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4 wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this, it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)
> 
> So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and very helpful. knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there. kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved)
> 
> She called me and this was just available today after a client who had it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday.
> 
> I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...
> 
> This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600. no commitment. she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet deal and nice of her.
> 
> anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies.. let me know what you think.
> 
> wish me luck =P
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/


 
what a sweet guy! she'll love it. Good luck with your proposal


----------



## vonvonne

simonj13 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.
> 
> I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our 4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something she would love.  (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4 wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this, it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)
> 
> So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and very helpful.  knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there.  kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved)
> 
> She called me and this was just available today after a client who had it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday.
> 
> I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...
> 
> This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600.  no commitment.  she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet deal and nice of her.
> 
> anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies..  let me know what you think.
> 
> wish me luck =P
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/




gorgeous ring!  you're a darling boyfriend, she's a lucky girl!  all the best with the proposal and we look forward to hearing the good news!


----------



## lily25

beverly20024 said:


> Thanks Lily (name of my best friend too)! It's a round cut. I was going to use my digital camera but the battery died, of course. I did take a top view with my iphone, but it was just all, dare I say it, "blingy"!! LOL! I'll charge my camera battery, thanks for the reminder.



Yes please do, it must be beautiful! Oh gosh those argumentative cameras!
Blingy, lol... Love your sense of humor!


----------



## lily25

Simon this is a beautiful ring! I'm sure your girlfriend will be over the moon! Good luck with your proposal and keep us updated with the embrace setting!


----------



## simonj13

lily25 said:


> Simon this is a beautiful ring! I'm sure your girlfriend will be over the moon! Good luck with your proposal and keep us updated with the embrace setting!



lol I forgot to mention that I ended up being 1/2 HR late to pick her up for lunch because I was a the Tiffany store. So when she asked me, I said I slept in... She sorta got mad -_-" (sigh... The things I do haha)


----------



## Babestaaa

simonj13 said:


> lol I forgot to mention that I ended up being 1/2 HR late to pick her up for lunch because I was a the Tiffany store. So when she asked me, I said I slept in... She sorta got mad -_-" (sigh... The things I do haha)



LOL Simon, she'll understand! It's beautiful! It's funny the crazy things we do when we're in love. Plus, it's a piece you only get once and wear for the rest of your life. Consider it an investment.  GL!


----------



## ysl1983

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2afwe2h" target="_blank"><img src="http://i51.tinypic.com/2afwe2h.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

This is my ring =) It's a 1.72 radiant cut center stone on a halo eternity band setting.


----------



## ysl1983

This is my ring =) It's a 1.72 radiant cut center stone on a halo eternity band setting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lily25

^ Gorgeous, looks amazing on the finger and congrats on your engagement! What a romantic picture!


----------



## kohl_mascara

simonj13 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.
> 
> I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our 4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something she would love.  (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4 wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this, it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)
> 
> So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and very helpful.  knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there.  kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved)
> 
> She called me and this was just available today after a client who had it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday.
> 
> I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...
> 
> This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600.  no commitment.  she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet deal and nice of her.
> 
> anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies..  let me know what you think.
> 
> wish me luck =P
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/



Good luck!  It is a gorgeous ring (I mean, it is Tiffany!) and she will absolutely love it!  What a cute story!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

simonj13 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/



Hey! A 1.01 diamond is pretty generous and a great size! She will absolutely love it and that's great that they're willing to let you exchange for one or the other later on!! Good luck on your proposal!!


----------



## beverly20024

simonj13 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.
> 
> I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our 4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something she would love.  (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4 wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this, it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)
> 
> So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and very helpful.  knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there.  kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved)
> 
> She called me and this was just available today after a client who had it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday.
> 
> I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...
> 
> This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600.  no commitment.  she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet deal and nice of her.
> 
> anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies..  let me know what you think.
> 
> wish me luck =P
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/



Absolutely gorgeous. I will admit my heart beat a little faster just  seeing the trademark blue box!!! She will love it, I know it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

simonj13 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.
> 
> I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our 4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something she would love.  (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4 wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this, it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)
> 
> So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and very helpful.  knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there.  kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved)
> 
> She called me and this was just available today after a client who had it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday.
> 
> I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...
> 
> This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600.  no commitment.  she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet deal and nice of her.
> 
> anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies..  let me know what you think.
> 
> wish me luck =P
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/




I think you did a GREAT job!  I can't wait to hear more after you propose!!


----------



## cung

ysl1983 said:


> This is my ring =) It's a 1.72 radiant cut center stone on a halo eternity band setting.


[/QUOTE]
congrats! It's just perfect in your finger. You are such a happy couple... Congrats again


----------



## musicscrip

simonj13 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.
> 
> I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our 4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something she would love. (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4 wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this, it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)
> 
> So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and very helpful. knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there. kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved)
> 
> She called me and this was just available today after a client who had it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday.
> 
> I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...
> 
> This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600. no commitment. she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet deal and nice of her.
> 
> anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies.. let me know what you think.
> 
> wish me luck =P
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/


 
I must say you did a SUPERB job on picking this ring all by yourself!!! It's super prettyyyyyy and I am sure your gf will love it 

Do you happen to know what is the pricing like for Tiffany setting for over a carat (like between 1 and 1.10) with colour H and clarity lover than VVS right now? Thanks! (I wanted to msg you to ask this but your pm doesn't work)


----------



## simonj13

musicscrip said:


> I must say you did a SUPERB job on picking this ring all by yourself!!! It's super prettyyyyyy and I am sure your gf will love it
> 
> Do you happen to know what is the pricing like for Tiffany setting for over a carat (like between 1 and 1.10) with colour H and clarity lover than VVS right now? Thanks! (I wanted to msg you to ask this but your pm doesn't work)



Thanks for your comments! I'm really hoping my gf loves it too. Maybe i have my expectations high but I'm actually hoping for not just the "ohhhh, a diamond ring... Nice!" reaction... But more of the "......OMFG $@&)&@?!@$ are you freaking kidding me??! I love it!!" reaction. LOL. Hope it delivers... Then it'll be money well spent!

Based on my shopping there, I'd expect what you'd be looking for to be anywhere around $14k - $17k. Ya.... Their prices are weird sometimes and I don't know enough to argue.  For example I can swear my first visit there, they tried to find me a 1ct Tiffany setting and said they'll try to order it in and it was around $12k. Now that didn't end up working out since it was found to be reserved for someone else, but that was the price they quoted. And then the day my ring was available and it was quite a bit more expensive, although I recall the specifics to really be more or less the same. So ya. 
But with that said I'm not expert by any means. I actually had to learn from scratch and google all about diamonds and 4Cs just 3 weeks ago. But that was my experience this time

Also, I was told by the lady who helped me (I really do love her and appreciate her honesty) that apparently their website prices are really misleading. The 1ct price listed on their site is assuming a I color SI1 clarity diamond... Which according to the lady was almost impossible to find on a day to day basis at any Tiffany store, since their minimum diamond standards tend to be around the H color vvs2 clarity range and up. Only on very rare occasions where SI1 clarity diamonds that are so good they pass Tiffany's selection process that they would actually carry it. And even then they would save it for limited models that apparently aren't as easy for flaws to be noticed due to the "lower" grade of the diamond as compared to what they normally accept at Tiffany. Moreover, apparently the 1ct prices listed on their site includes diamond quotes anywhere from 0.9ct and up. And as you know due to demand for 1ct diamonds, the additional cost of that extra 0.1ct is not just +10%. 

So that's what I learned from my visit to the Tiffany store. Hope that helps!


----------



## Princessbli

simonj13 said:


> Thanks for your comments! I'm really hoping my gf loves it too. Maybe i have my expectations high but I'm actually hoping for not just the "ohhhh, a diamond ring... Nice!" reaction... But more of the "......OMFG $@&)&@?!@$ are you freaking kidding me??! I love it!!" reaction. LOL. Hope it delivers... Then it'll be money well spent!
> 
> Based on my shopping there, I'd expect what you'd be looking for to be anywhere around $14k - $17k. Ya.... Their prices are weird sometimes and I don't know enough to argue.  For example I can swear my first visit there, they tried to find me a 1ct Tiffany setting and said they'll try to order it in and it was around $12k. Now that didn't end up working out since it was found to be reserved for someone else, but that was the price they quoted. And then the day my ring was available and it was quite a bit more expensive, although I recall the specifics to really be more or less the same. So ya.
> But with that said I'm not expert by any means. I actually had to learn from scratch and google all about diamonds and 4Cs just 3 weeks ago. But that was my experience this time
> 
> Also, I was told by the lady who helped me (I really do love her and appreciate her honesty) that apparently their website prices are really misleading. The 1ct price listed on their site is assuming a I color SI1 clarity diamond... Which according to the lady was almost impossible to find on a day to day basis at any Tiffany store, since their minimum diamond standards tend to be around the H color vvs2 clarity range and up. Only on very rare occasions where SI1 clarity diamonds that are so good they pass Tiffany's selection process that they would actually carry it. And even then they would save it for limited models that apparently aren't as easy for flaws to be noticed due to the "lower" grade of the diamond as compared to what they normally accept at Tiffany. Moreover, apparently the 1ct prices listed on their site includes diamond quotes anywhere from 0.9ct and up. And as you know due to demand for 1ct diamonds, the additional cost of that extra 0.1ct is not just +10%.
> 
> So that's what I learned from my visit to the Tiffany store. Hope that helps!



WONDERFUL CHOICE!!  I'm super excited for you.  

I wanted to give you the details about a ring I'm picking out for a bf of a friend of mine.  Can you PM me, I think she goes on this forum, so I CAN'T lay out the details!

My ring is from Tiffany's and I love it!! (EC 1.62 C).  I think they have WONDERFUL service and bent over backwards for me and are seriously bending over for my friend's future ring.  I actually found their website price on par with several diamonds they had available when I looked (for mine and my friends), i think it likely depends on the style and of course timing!


----------



## jonathan jay

hi, thanks to this thread (been a long time lurker) i finally decided on an engagement ring for my better half.  sorry for the pic il try to get a clearer and closer hand shot next time... (i really need a better camera ) hope you like it. thanks again for the lovely ladies who shared their ring shots, it really helped me in choosing the perfect ring 











*@simonj13 - nice ring bro.. im sure your gf will like it, its a wonderful ring. good luck.  *


----------



## ChanelHoarder

jonathan jay said:


> hi, thanks to this thread (been a long time lurker) i finally decided on an engagement ring for my better half.  sorry for the pic il try to get a clearer and closer hand shot next time... (i really need a better camera ) hope you like it. thanks again for the lovely ladies who shared their ring shots, it really helped me in choosing the perfect ring
> 
> 
> *@simonj13 - nice ring bro.. im sure your gf will like it, its a wonderful ring. good luck.  *




WOW! What a great picture, it looks very nice on her hand! The ring is gorgeous! CONGRATS on your engagement!!!


----------



## needloub

jonathan jay said:


> hi, thanks to this thread (been a long time lurker) i finally decided on an engagement ring for my better half.  sorry for the pic il try to get a clearer and closer hand shot next time... (i really need a better camera ) hope you like it. thanks again for the lovely ladies who shared their ring shots, it really helped me in choosing the perfect ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@simonj13 - nice ring bro.. im sure your gf will like it, its a wonderful ring. good luck.  *



This is beautiful!


----------



## scremmy

MarlaSinger said:


> Ooh!  I'll go hunt for it now
> 
> You're a fellow polish addict as well.  Hello! - sorry for being off the topic.
> 
> Scremmy... your ring is absolutely stunning.  Did you post it on PS as well?  I love the work done by Erica Grace as well.  Stunning, absolutely stunning.




Yes it's on PS as well - 2 threads actually.  Not sure if I can link them here or not, but they are titled  "A match made in heaven - AVC and JbEG" and "I did a little photo shoot yesterday...".  Lots of pics!


----------



## jonathan jay

ChanelHoarder said:


> WOW! What a great picture, it looks very nice on her hand! The ring is gorgeous! CONGRATS on your engagement!!!



Thanks. im really grateful for this thread, it gave me ideas on what to choose.


----------



## jonathan jay

needloub said:


> This is beautiful!



thanks for the appreciation; your compliments mean alot because i know ladies on this site have exquisite taste :tpfrox:


----------



## lightdays

justpeachy4397 said:


> And here is a more clear photo of the diamond



justpeachy4397:





Gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## simonj13

Princessbli said:


> WONDERFUL CHOICE!!  I'm super excited for you.
> 
> I wanted to give you the details about a ring I'm picking out for a bf of a friend of mine.  Can you PM me, I think she goes on this forum, so I CAN'T lay out the details!
> 
> My ring is from Tiffany's and I love it!! (EC 1.62 C).  I think they have WONDERFUL service and bent over backwards for me and are seriously bending over for my friend's future ring.  I actually found their website price on par with several diamonds they had available when I looked (for mine and my friends), i think it likely depends on the style and of course timing!



nice!
unfortunately i'm still new to this forum so they won't let me PM =(  
But yes, i think you do have a point regarding the timing... cause i think they were saying anytime from oct - feb is no good cause of all the rings people are buying for xmas and valentines!
but wow... a 1.62ct would be huge! nice


----------



## simonj13

jonathan jay said:


> hi, thanks to this thread (been a long time lurker) i finally decided on an engagement ring for my better half.  sorry for the pic il try to get a clearer and closer hand shot next time... (i really need a better camera ) hope you like it. thanks again for the lovely ladies who shared their ring shots, it really helped me in choosing the perfect ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@simonj13 - nice ring bro.. im sure your gf will like it, its a wonderful ring. good luck.  *



wow good one! that looks very classy!  did you get the reaction you were looking for?  cheers!


----------



## jonathan jay

simonj13 said:


> wow good one! that looks very classy!  did you get the reaction you were looking for?  cheers!



yup i did, it was actually ah shock and awe type of reaction.. she actually thought that after 5 years i was gonna break up rather than propose..


----------



## BagLovingMom

Jonathan Jay, amazing ring! Congrats!!!


----------



## beverly20024

lily25 said:


> Yes please do, it must be beautiful! Oh gosh those argumentative cameras!
> Blingy, lol... Love your sense of humor!



Finally got a top view of my ring, but the pic isn't the greatest. Hope you can see it well enough. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Jennifer_C

jonathan jay said:


> hi, thanks to this thread (been a long time lurker) i finally decided on an engagement ring for my better half.



So pretty!  Congrats


----------



## lily25

beverly20024 said:


> Finally got a top view of my ring, but the pic isn't the greatest. Hope you can see it well enough. Thanks guys!!


Sooo gorgeous!!! It is lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ghost55

beverly20024 said:


> Finally got a top view of my ring, but the pic isn't the greatest. Hope you can see it well enough. Thanks guys!!



Gorgeous set!


----------



## bellapsyd

my ring! Got engaged on August 5th in San Fran!
3.25 black diamond and 0.25 micropave band = 3.5 tcw. Cathedral setting
It's big on my finger- especially when I'm cold!  I hate it being so top heavy and spinning, but it's perfect for me!!


----------



## Jennifer.L

beverly20024 said:


> Thanks Jennifer, you're a doll.



Thanks


----------



## lily25

bellapsyd said:


> my ring! Got engaged on August 5th in San Fran!
> 3.25 black diamond and 0.25 micropave band = 3.5 tcw. Cathedral setting
> It's big on my finger- especially when I'm cold!  I hate it being so top heavy and spinning, but it's perfect for me!!


  So cool, and very beautiful on your hand! I have black diamonds in the back of my head for a long time now, love the minimalistic look  and edginess. My center stone is a 3+ct and unfortunately you can't control the spinning, I've sized it so it is super snug and still spins. I think it is common with such big cts.


----------



## nicki23x

beverly20024 said:


> Finally got a top view of my ring, but the pic isn't the greatest. Hope you can see it well enough. Thanks guys!!


 

ooo Love your setting! What shape are the side stones? Ive been looking at 3 stone rings lately and yours is gorgeous!


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks lily25!!  That's what I was afraid of...I guess I'll just let it spin!


----------



## beverly20024

nicki23x said:


> ooo Love your setting! What shape are the side stones? Ive been looking at 3 stone rings lately and yours is gorgeous!



Hi there! The stones are all round. The center diamond is flanked by 2 .50 round diamonds. We bought the set at Shaneco. Love that store. Their site has lots of styles to see, so you could probably build your ring on their site just to see what it looks like.


----------



## needloub

I posted my e-ring a year ago, and now I am posting my e-ring with band on my 1st year anniversary today.  How fast a year goes by!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Happy Anniversary *needloub*!!

Beautiful set!


----------



## beverly20024

needloub said:


> I posted my e-ring a year ago, and now I am posting my e-ring with band on my 1st year anniversary today.  How fast a year goes by!



Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## needloub

lisalovesshoes said:


> Happy Anniversary *needloub*!!
> 
> Beautiful set!





beverly20024 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## lily25

Needloub, your set is beautiful, happy 1st anniversary!!!


----------



## antakusuma

my 2nd e-ring, 1.19ct, i'm size 4.5.


----------



## needloub

lily25 said:


> Needloub, your set is beautiful, happy 1st anniversary!!!



Thank you!  You're too sweet!


----------



## jonathan jay

Jennifer_C said:


> So pretty!  Congrats



thank you


----------



## ChanelHoarder

antakusuma said:


> my 2nd e-ring, 1.19ct, i'm size 4.5.



Beautiful!! Looks bigger than a 1.19 on you!!!


----------



## antakusuma

ChanelHoarder said:


> Beautiful!! Looks bigger than a 1.19 on you!!!



Yeah my fingers are small and the diamond is big for a 1.19, looks closer to 1.4. But somehow it sparkles!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

antakusuma said:


> Yeah my fingers are small and the diamond is big for a 1.19, looks closer to 1.4. But somehow it sparkles!



Oh! I didn't mean that in a bad way! Sorry if it came off that way, I think it looks gorgeous and it really does sparkle!!


----------



## lily25

antakusuma said:


> my 2nd e-ring, 1.19ct, i'm size 4.5.


Gorgeous, indeed it looks bigger because of your slender hands.


----------



## antakusuma

ChanelHoarder said:


> Oh! I didn't mean that in a bad way! Sorry if it came off that way, I think it looks gorgeous and it really does sparkle!!



no totally no offense taken... thanks for the compliment.


----------



## whitepearl86

antakusuma said:


> my 2nd e-ring, 1.19ct, i'm size 4.5.


love love love!!

my ring finger is also 4.5..my fiance always says he got lucky otherwise he would of had to buy me a much bigger stone


----------



## beverly20024

antakusuma said:


> my 2nd e-ring, 1.19ct, i'm size 4.5.



Love.


----------



## chanelluver101

I just got engaged in June 2011
I LUV MY RING SO SO SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!

it's a Tiffany Classic 6prong 1.5 f vs2 excellent cut 
It shines and sparkles!


----------



## itsonly4me

chanelluver101 said:


> I just got engaged in June 2011
> I LUV MY RING SO SO SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!
> 
> it's a Tiffany Classic 6prong 1.5 f vs2 excellent cut
> It shines and sparkles!




This is beautiful.

However, I am confused the other post you wrote says :

"as for me, i got married 4 and a half years ago with a 1.5 c f vs2 tiffancy classic setting which cost ...a little over 25k .

then i had it upgraded, yeah!! for a 2.5c same quality, which was little over twice the price. I wore my 1.5c carefully and didn't have much damage, so i got about 96% of the original price back, which was good."


----------



## chanelluver101

this is my first time posting anything on purseforum-
do you think it's possible that someone else might have been messing with my id?

I usually have my laptop on at work and i think i automatically log on when I open this site!

That's so weird! is there anything else "I" have posted?
I'm fairly new to this and I don't know how to look up things...


itsonly4me said:


> This is beautiful.
> 
> However, I am confused the other post you wrote says :
> 
> "as for me, i got married 4 and a half years ago with a 1.5 c f vs2 tiffancy classic setting which cost ...a little over 25k .
> 
> then i had it upgraded, yeah!! for a 2.5c same quality, which was little over twice the price. I wore my 1.5c carefully and didn't have much damage, so i got about 96% of the original price back, which was good."


----------



## itsonly4me

chanelluver101 said:


> this is my first time posting anything on purseforum-
> do you think it's possible that someone else might have been messing with my id?
> 
> I usually have my laptop on at work and i think i automatically log on when I open this site!
> 
> That's so weird! is there anything else "I" have posted?
> I'm fairly new to this and I don't know how to look up things...




This was your only other post

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffanys-e-ring-upgrade-policy-521652-2.html#post19030220


----------



## Jennifer_C

chanelluver101 said:


> I just got engaged in June 2011
> I LUV MY RING SO SO SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!
> 
> it's a Tiffany Classic 6prong 1.5 f vs2 excellent cut
> It shines and sparkles!



Congrats!  It's so pretty 

And yes - I also only see that you've posted three comments on TPF in total (pasted below for your reference)._*Yesterday, 08:56 PM
Replies: 1,381
Sticky: ENGAGEMENTS RINGS! What does your's look like?
Views: 300,862
Posted By chanelluver101*
Unhappy i'm confused, too!

this is my first time posting anything on purseforum-
do you think it's possible that someone else might have been messing with my id?

I usually have my laptop on at work and i think i...

*Forum: The Jewelry Box Yesterday, 08:20 PM
Replies: 1,381
Sticky: ENGAGEMENTS RINGS! What does your's look like?
Views: 300,862
Posted By chanelluver101
my e-ring*

I just got engaged in June 2011
I LUV MY RING SO SO SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!

it's a Tiffany Classic 6prong 1.5 f vs2 excellent cut 
It shines and sparkles!

*Forum: The Jewelry Box May 24th, 2011, 01:26 AM
Replies: 25
Tiffany's E-Ring Upgrade Policy???
Views: 4,162
Posted By chanelluver101*

when you return your old ring that you have been...

when you return your old ring that you have been wearing for 5 years,
they reappraise it, and yes, take off a few hundred dollars off for usage (considering that they have to take the stone back to...

_


----------



## antakusuma

lily25 said:


> Gorgeous, indeed it looks bigger because of your slender hands.


Thank you! Slender hands always a plus point with diamond rings. 



whitepearl86 said:


> love love love!!
> 
> my ring finger is also 4.5..my fiance always says he got lucky otherwise he would of had to buy me a much bigger stone



Yes... And the thing is i'm now 8 mths pregnant so before pregnancy my ring finger is even smaller! I am originally 3.5 when not pregnant. 



beverly20024 said:


> Love.


Thank you!


----------



## antakusuma

chanelluver101 said:


> I just got engaged in June 2011
> I LUV MY RING SO SO SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!
> 
> it's a Tiffany Classic 6prong 1.5 f vs2 excellent cut
> It shines and sparkles!



Gorgeous! u are a good photographer too! I can't seem to get my camera to take such a good pic.


----------



## chanelluver101

antakusuma said:


> Gorgeous! u are a good photographer too! I can't seem to get my camera to take such a good pic.


I'm not that good at taking photos either- I had to take about 50 to get those pics


----------



## chanelluver101

Jennifer_C said:


> Congrats!  It's so pretty
> 
> And yes - I also only see that you've posted three comments on TPF in total (pasted below for your reference)._*Yesterday, 08:56 PM
> Replies: 1,381
> Sticky: ENGAGEMENTS RINGS! What does your's look like?
> Views: 300,862
> Posted By chanelluver101*
> Unhappy i'm confused, too!
> 
> this is my first time posting anything on purseforum-
> do you think it's possible that someone else might have been messing with my id?
> 
> I usually have my laptop on at work and i think i...
> 
> *Forum: The Jewelry Box Yesterday, 08:20 PM
> Replies: 1,381
> Sticky: ENGAGEMENTS RINGS! What does your's look like?
> Views: 300,862
> Posted By chanelluver101
> my e-ring*
> 
> I just got engaged in June 2011
> I LUV MY RING SO SO SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!
> 
> it's a Tiffany Classic 6prong 1.5 f vs2 excellent cut
> It shines and sparkles!
> 
> *Forum: The Jewelry Box May 24th, 2011, 01:26 AM
> Replies: 25
> Tiffany's E-Ring Upgrade Policy???
> Views: 4,162
> Posted By chanelluver101*
> 
> when you return your old ring that you have been...
> 
> when you return your old ring that you have been wearing for 5 years,
> they reappraise it, and yes, take off a few hundred dollars off for usage (considering that they have to take the stone back to...
> 
> _




it's the post that "I" posted in "MAY" that seems to confuse me and some others- who wrote that, huh? hmm..

I guess it's really my fault for leaving my computer on and being logged on TPF 24/7 ... who'd thunk it?


----------



## chanelluver101

itsonly4me said:


> This was your only other post
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffanys-e-ring-upgrade-policy-521652-2.html#post19030220


anyway, thanks for pointing it out!
I would've never known!
PHEESH!


----------



## etk123

After going through all of the engagement ring threads again, and again, and again :girlwhack:, I finally came home with my new ring. It's from my dh as a 15 year anniversary upgrade. I had such a hard time deciding what I wanted to get, I was all over the place with different designs. I even came home with a ring last week and returned it as it seemed too pointy, lol! My poor jeweler. Eventually I came back to my original plan of a 3 stone since it's anniversary. But boy was I distracted by all of the gorgeous halo and pave designs! Many thanks to all who post here in this thread, you help so much with information and perspective. I love TPF!


----------



## etk123

Excuse my poor photography skills. I had no idea my fingers were so crooked!


----------



## dusty paws

Gorgeous etk! Congrats!


----------



## etk123

dusty paws said:


> Gorgeous etk! Congrats!



Thank you thank you!


----------



## nicki23x

etk123 said:


> Excuse my poor photography skills. I had no idea my fingers were so crooked!



beautiful!! i always love the pears!! congrats


----------



## Dimple

Here is my ring. The boy proposed over the speaker on the plane. Excuse the ugly nails


----------



## needloub

etk123 said:


> After going through all of the engagement ring threads again, and again, and again :girlwhack:, I finally came home with my new ring. It's from my dh as a 15 year anniversary upgrade. I had such a hard time deciding what I wanted to get, I was all over the place with different designs. I even came home with a ring last week and returned it as it seemed too pointy, lol! My poor jeweler. Eventually I came back to my original plan of a 3 stone since it's anniversary. But boy was I distracted by all of the gorgeous halo and pave designs! Many thanks to all who post here in this thread, you help so much with information and perspective. I love TPF!



So beautiful! 



Dimple said:


> Here is my ring. The boy proposed over the speaker on the plane. Excuse the ugly nails



Congrats!


----------



## dialv

etk123 congrats on your anniversary, your ring is stunning.


----------



## etk123

Dimple said:


> Here is my ring. The boy proposed over the speaker on the plane. Excuse the ugly nails



Your ring is beautiful, I looove the delicate diamond band!


----------



## pandapharm

etk123 said:


> After going through all of the engagement ring threads again, and again, and again :girlwhack:, I finally came home with my new ring. It's from my dh as a 15 year anniversary upgrade. I had such a hard time deciding what I wanted to get, I was all over the place with different designs. I even came home with a ring last week and returned it as it seemed too pointy, lol! My poor jeweler. Eventually I came back to my original plan of a 3 stone since it's anniversary. But boy was I distracted by all of the gorgeous halo and pave designs! Many thanks to all who post here in this thread, you help so much with information and perspective. I love TPF!


 
beautiful ring!! Congratulations on your 15 years!!



Dimple said:


> Here is my ring. The boy proposed over the speaker on the plane. Excuse the ugly nails


 
aww how cute!! Your ring is gorgeous, some major bling there!


----------



## Ghost55

Gorgeous ETK!!! I am a pear person myself and yours is stunning! I just upgraded my ring recently and was looking for a pear halo, but the prices were crazy as the options were not plentiful. I am a wee bit on the "I want the best price for my $ " side. I ended up going with a round stone/halo (which I love too). I love love your ring! Great choice and style my dear. I will have my 15 in 1.5 years too! Way to go ...congrats!


----------



## etk123

Ghost55- Thanks for the compliments!! Your ring is so beautiful, it kept putting the idea of a halo/pave band back into my head! I was definitely priced out with the rounds my jeweler had and kept coming back to the pear. I was torn between my setting and basically the same as yours but in a pear. I know that halo is going to haunt me for awhile! I did order 2 teeny pave eternity bands to give me a bit of the delicate vintage look. Originally it was one but I told my dh I needed one for each child hehe. I can't wait til they come in. Do you wear a band with your ering?


----------



## antakusuma

Pears are my first love. Round comes 2nd. Congrats on 15 yrs of marriage. Well-deserved. 



etk123 said:


> Excuse my poor photography skills. I had no idea my fingers were so crooked!



So romantic! Lovely ring... How many carats may i ask?



Dimple said:


> Here is my ring. The boy proposed over the speaker on the plane. Excuse the ugly nails


----------



## Ghost55

etk123 said:


> Ghost55- Thanks for the compliments!! Your ring is so beautiful, it kept putting the idea of a halo/pave band back into my head! I was definitely priced out with the rounds my jeweler had and kept coming back to the pear. I was torn between my setting and basically the same as yours but in a pear. I know that halo is going to haunt me for awhile! I did order 2 teeny pave eternity bands to give me a bit of the delicate vintage look. Originally it was one but I told my dh I needed one for each child hehe. I can't wait til they come in. Do you wear a band with your ering?



I know what you mean about pricing the rounds they are so inflated right now. 15 years ago when I got engaged, pears and marquis were in big time. I purchased a 1/2 carat pear solitaire as my engagement ring. When I went to reset recently the price of my pear went down dramatically. I got a great deal on the halo setting I wanted and to me the pear did not look just right..so then the hunt for a round began. I hadn't shopped diamonds in 15 years and 15 years ago I didn't know what I was doing as I was 21. I love love pears and I love that you ordered 2 small bands to go with yours. I have 2 small diamond bands for mine as well and I do wear them all the time. I will post some pics for you~ Again, your ring is fabulous and the bands will add a little extra touch. When I was picking my set I was torn b/w 1 band with a little larger diamonds or 2 bands with a smidge smaller diamonds. I went with 2. I also refuse to have them saudered as I want the diversity they allow me.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...s-yours-look-like-662246-81.html#post19933348

Post 1204


----------



## etk123

Ghost55- I came across your photos with your two bands earlier, I love them, they are absolutely perfect. Now I really can't wait for mine to come in! I also like the different options with the two, I've recently discovered stacking rings and want lots. I'm sure there will be times when I don't want to wear the ering so the bands will offer different options. I was also 21 yo 15 years ago, and didn't know a thing about diamonds! Just mesmerized by the sparkle...


----------



## CoachGirl12

I posted my engagement ring here back in May, but it was a blurry pic... I was actually able to shoot a pic with my phone, its actually super clear, I'm really surprised, the lighting must've been perfect... haha

But anyways, here are a couple of more detailed pics. Thanks for letting me share (again)  I don't know the specs of it except that its 1 1/4 carat princess cut and I believe cushioned setting? LOL. He won't tell me details still... the only hint I gave him was that I didn't want a diamond that was raised super high off of the setting because I have long hair and didn't want it to get caught... it is a really unique setting, I haven't seen it before and always get compliments... We plan to have my wedding band be a row of small diamonds underneath and it will be customized to fit the ring, I can't wait for my wedding next year!


----------



## beverly20024

CoachGirl12 said:


> I posted my engagement ring here back in May, but it was a blurry pic... I was actually able to shoot a pic with my phone, its actually super clear, I'm really surprised, the lighting must've been perfect... haha
> 
> But anyways, here are a couple of more detailed pics. Thanks for letting me share (again)  I don't know the specs of it except that its 1 1/4 carat princess cut and I believe cushioned setting? LOL. He won't tell me details still... the only hint I gave him was that I didn't want a diamond that was raised super high off of the setting because I have long hair and didn't want it to get caught... it is a really unique setting, I haven't seen it before and always get compliments... We plan to have my wedding band be a row of small diamonds underneath and it will be customized to fit the ring, I can't wait for my wedding next year!




So gorgeous! Awesome pics. Congrats!


----------



## CoachGirl12

beverly20024 said:


> So gorgeous! Awesome pics. Congrats!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Jennifer_C

CoachGirl12 said:


> I posted my engagement ring here back in May, but it was a blurry pic... I was actually able to shoot a pic with my phone, its actually super clear, I'm really surprised, the lighting must've been perfect...



So pretty!  I love that style of ring


----------



## Jennifer_C

etk123 said:


> After going through all of the engagement ring threads again, and again, and again :girlwhack:, I finally came home with my new ring.



Gorgeous!  I love a nice pear stone 



Dimple said:


> Here is my ring. The boy proposed over the speaker on the plane. Excuse the ugly nails



Congrats!  That's so sweet and your ring is beautiful.


----------



## Ghost55

CoachGirl12 said:


> I posted my engagement ring here back in May, but it was a blurry pic... I was actually able to shoot a pic with my phone, its actually super clear, I'm really surprised, the lighting must've been perfect... haha
> 
> But anyways, here are a couple of more detailed pics. Thanks for letting me share (again)  I don't know the specs of it except that its 1 1/4 carat princess cut and I believe cushioned setting? LOL. He won't tell me details still... the only hint I gave him was that I didn't want a diamond that was raised super high off of the setting because I have long hair and didn't want it to get caught... it is a really unique setting, I haven't seen it before and always get compliments... We plan to have my wedding band be a row of small diamonds underneath and it will be customized to fit the ring, I can't wait for my wedding next year!



I adore your ring! Fabulous taste!


----------



## beastofthefields

needloub said:


> I posted my e-ring a year ago, and now I am posting my e-ring with band on my 1st year anniversary today.  How fast a year goes by!


 
Awwww happy 1st Anniversary, what a very pretty set. I like that a lot. Congrats x


----------



## needloub

beastofthefields said:


> Awwww happy 1st Anniversary, what a very pretty set. I like that a lot. Congrats x



Thank you!


----------



## beastofthefields

dinitegrity said:


> E-ring Upgrade:


 
Wow, this is beautiful. I really love the thinner sparkler wedding band against the HUGE sparkling rock! This is what I would choose.....if a man would ever choose me  xxxxx


----------



## beastofthefields

918Lux said:


> Look what I got this weekend! It's a 1.5 carat cushion cut set in Tacori setting 2628rdsp size 5.25. I love everything about her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little dark, but I think because my DF took it and was wearing a dark shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning. Unique. Beautiful.  I saw someone in Bath, UK with a ring quite similar to yours, she was at the till in Cath Kidston and she was moaning about having to pay an extra 12p for something that had increased in price....and I was drooling behind her (but closer than you should normally stand next to anyone at a till) because I could not believe I was seeing the most beautiful ring EVER. And the fact that I imagine it cost over 50k at a guess.....I was thinking 12p really isnt that much of a clutch to her! It prob isn't 50k, but a ring like that, in my eyes = priceless!  Congrats, you have a man with beautiful finesse taste.
Click to expand...


----------



## zjajkj

beastofthefields said:


> Wow, this is beautiful. I really love the thinner sparkler wedding band against the HUGE sparkling rock! This is what I would choose.....if a man would ever choose me  xxxxx


 
hi sweetie, thanks dear.. I am sure there is man out there for you~ DEFINITELY.. 

here is my new band that I bought:


----------



## Jennifer_C

beastofthefields said:


> 918Lux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I got this weekend! It's a 1.5 carat cushion cut set in Tacori setting 2628rdsp size 5.25. I love everything about her!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## etk123

dinitegrity said:


> hi sweetie, thanks dear.. I am sure there is man out there for you~ DEFINITELY..
> 
> here is my new band that I bought:



I adore your set! Enjoy!


----------



## zjajkj

etk123 said:


> I adore your set! Enjoy!


 
thanks babe~~


----------



## madaddie

dinitegrity said:


> hi sweetie, thanks dear.. I am sure there is man out there for you~ DEFINITELY..
> 
> here is my new band that I bought:



Absolutely gorgeous! 

The fire from your diamond is amazing, does it sparkle in all shades of the rainbow in sunlight?


----------



## zjajkj

madaddie said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> The fire from your diamond is amazing, does it sparkle in all shades of the rainbow in sunlight?


 
Hi *madaddie*, thanks for your kind words.. I kinda 'disturb' my right and left passenger on a bus today as the sunlight shines in the the diamond sparkle reflect onto their clothes and face. LOL..


----------



## MarneeB

dinitegrity said:


> hi sweetie, thanks dear.. I am sure there is man out there for you~ DEFINITELY..
> 
> here is my new band that I bought:


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## zjajkj

MarneeB said:


> Gorgeous!!


 
thanks alot* MarneeB* sweetie


----------



## boingyman

Beautiful e-rings!  I proposed to my wife about a year ago...I should post a pic when I ge a chance.


----------



## zjajkj

boingyman said:


> Beautiful e-rings! I proposed to my wife about a year ago...I should post a pic when I ge a chance.


 
You should post one.. Awaiting for your photos~~ Must be beautiful too


----------



## zjajkj

Here is mine in action today:


----------



## IslandSpice

All of these rings are just lovely! Here is my contribution:

Center Stone - 1.6 ct cushion, G color, SI1


----------



## susu1978

here is mine, got married in May 2011
its 2 carat in all, centre is 1.5 carat, white gold, VS1, G
My hubby custom designed it himself which makes it all the very special and I love it.


----------



## CMM

^^^ susu1978 I just love your set! Beautiful!


----------



## etk123

susu1978 said:


> here is mine, got married in May 2011
> its 2 carat in all, centre is 1.5 carat, white gold, VS1, G
> My hubby custom designed it himself which makes it all the very special and I love it.



Oh beautiful set!


----------



## etk123

IslandSpice said:


> All of these rings are just lovely! Here is my contribution:
> 
> Center Stone - 1.6 ct cushion, G color, SI1



Beautiful! We would love to see some bigger pics!


----------



## etk123

dinitegrity said:


> Here is mine in action today:



They are heavenly..


----------



## needloub

IslandSpice said:


> All of these rings are just lovely! Here is my contribution:
> 
> Center Stone - 1.6 ct cushion, G color, SI1



I love cushion cuts! Beautiful!


----------



## susu1978

etk123 said:


> Oh beautiful set!


 
thank you


----------



## susu1978

CMM said:


> ^^^ susu1978 I just love your set! Beautiful!


 
thank you, but its actually just one ring,I will post some more clearer pics


----------



## etk123

Still eagerly and impatiently awaiting my eternity bands. Hopefullly by the end of the week. Until then another pic because I just love my new ring so much!


----------



## MitzAus

susu1978 said:


> here is mine, got married in May 2011
> its 2 carat in all, centre is 1.5 carat, white gold, VS1, G
> My hubby custom designed it himself which makes it all the very special and I love it.



Wow, that is an absolutely stunning ring. I'm in love!


----------



## zjajkj

etk123 said:


> They are heavenly..


 
Thanks *etk123*, you are always so nice


----------



## zjajkj

etk123 said:


> Still eagerly and impatiently awaiting my eternity bands. Hopefullly by the end of the week. Until then another pic because I just love my new ring so much!


 
OMG, that is so gorgeous~!! I love how the 3-stone links with each other so much.. Remember to post your pics together with your eternity band when it reach...


----------



## Pink Bling

I LOVE this thread as well as all of your beautiful  rings )) I've never posted but I'm going to try....lol hope it works!


----------



## boingyman

dinitegrity said:


> You should post one.. Awaiting for your photos~~ Must be beautiful too


 
I'll try and get some shots in when I get a chance...Pictures just can't do justice on how sparkly the thing is! AGS000 H&A cut.


----------



## zjajkj

boingyman said:


> I'll try and get some shots in when I get a chance...Pictures just can't do justice on how sparkly the thing is! AGS000 H&A cut.


 
Yeah I know exactly how it feels not being able to captivate the beauty of the sparkly diamonds through photos.. I am worst, I don't know how to operate a DSLR as DH is not around to help me now and I am using my phone camera as always.. LOL

AGS000~!! OMG, must be very gorgeous..


----------



## IslandSpice

needloub said:


> I love cushion cuts! Beautiful!


 
Thank you!


----------



## IslandSpice

etk123 said:


> Beautiful! We would love to see some bigger pics!


 
Sure thing! I am vacationing in Candada now and will post a few more pics when I get back. Thanks!


----------



## edsbgrl

Pink Bling said:


> I LOVE this thread as well as all of your beautiful  rings )) I've never posted but I'm going to try....lol hope it works!


 
Pretty, pretty. Specs pls.


----------



## kohl_mascara

dinitegrity said:


> hi sweetie, thanks dear.. I am sure there is man out there for you~ DEFINITELY..
> 
> here is my new band that I bought:



I LOVE your nails.  Is that gel polish??


----------



## susu1978

MitzAus said:


> Wow, that is an absolutely stunning ring. I'm in love!


 
thank you, I will tell my hubby he will be more happier than me to hear this compliment


----------



## Necromancer

*dinitegrity*, gorgeous rings (and nails too).


----------



## zjajkj

kohl_mascara said:


> I LOVE your nails. Is that gel polish??


 
yeah babe, it is gel but is hard gel extension. 
thanks sweetie


----------



## zjajkj

Necromancer said:


> *dinitegrity*, gorgeous rings (and nails too).


 
thanks alot dear


----------



## windowshopping

So this is still kind of a secret until we can tell his parents in person over Thanksgiving, but I had to tell someone!! 
















It's so distracting! Glad to hear that everyone else is equally distracted by theirs! 

...sorry for the huge pictures, I haven't done this in a while...


----------



## ChanelHoarder

windowshopping said:


> So this is still kind of a secret until we can tell his parents in person over Thanksgiving, but I had to tell someone!!
> 
> It's so distracting! Glad to hear that everyone else is equally distracted by theirs!
> 
> ...sorry for the huge pictures, I haven't done this in a while...




Oohh!! CONGRATS on your engagement!! How exciting!!! I hope telling his parents in person goes very very well!!  Beautiful ring!!


----------



## beverly20024

windowshopping said:


> So this is still kind of a secret until we can tell his parents in person over Thanksgiving, but I had to tell someone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so distracting! Glad to hear that everyone else is equally distracted by theirs!
> 
> ...sorry for the huge pictures, I haven't done this in a while...



Holy smokes, that's beautiful! Lots to be thankful this year for you.


----------



## windowshopping

ChanelHoarder said:


> Oohh!! CONGRATS on your engagement!! How exciting!!! I hope telling his parents in person goes very very well!!  Beautiful ring!!



Well he surprised me and proposed in front of my parents and THAT went well, so hopefully it's a sign of things to come!

Thanks


----------



## windowshopping

beverly20024 said:


> Holy smokes, that's beautiful! Lots to be thankful this year for you.



Thank you so much! Don't I know it!


----------



## sexysixfooter

Since I'm fairly new to TPF, I'm not sure I've figured out how to post pics yet...but I will figure it out! For our wedding anniversary this year, my wonderful husband designed and had a new engagement ring & eternity bands made for me. My new e-ring has a cushion-cut center stone, pave diamonds surrounding it, and baguettes on both sides of the shanks, and a small heart shaped diamond at the top of the under gallery and one at the bottom of the under gallery...it is STUNNING! D-flawless stones....in total, e-ring is 8.09 cttw diamonds set in platinum. Coordinating w-bands (2) of them. Pics will come, when I figure out how to post them!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

windowshopping said:


> Well he surprised me and proposed in front of my parents and THAT went well, so hopefully it's a sign of things to come!
> 
> Thanks



Aww! How sweet! That must have been such a special moment for you! Congrats again!!!!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

sexysixfooter said:


> Since I'm fairly new to TPF, I'm not sure I've figured out how to post pics yet...but I will figure it out! For our wedding anniversary this year, my wonderful husband designed and had a new engagement ring & eternity bands made for me. My new e-ring has a cushion-cut center stone, pave diamonds surrounding it, and baguettes on both sides of the shanks, and a small heart shaped diamond at the top of the under gallery and one at the bottom of the under gallery...it is STUNNING! D-flawless stones....in total, e-ring is 8.09 cttw diamonds set in platinum. Coordinating w-bands (2) of them. Pics will come, when I figure out how to post them!


 
I can't wait!!!!


----------



## windowshopping

sexysixfooter said:


> Since I'm fairly new to TPF, I'm not sure I've figured out how to post pics yet...but I will figure it out! For our wedding anniversary this year, my wonderful husband designed and had a new engagement ring & eternity bands made for me. My new e-ring has a cushion-cut center stone, pave diamonds surrounding it, and baguettes on both sides of the shanks, and a small heart shaped diamond at the top of the under gallery and one at the bottom of the under gallery...it is STUNNING! D-flawless stones....in total, e-ring is 8.09 cttw diamonds set in platinum. Coordinating w-bands (2) of them. Pics will come, when I figure out how to post them!



I, for one, can't wait to see!


----------



## Candice0985

sexysixfooter said:


> Since I'm fairly new to TPF, I'm not sure I've figured out how to post pics yet...but I will figure it out! For our wedding anniversary this year, my wonderful husband designed and had a new engagement ring & eternity bands made for me. My new e-ring has a cushion-cut center stone, pave diamonds surrounding it, and baguettes on both sides of the shanks, and a small heart shaped diamond at the top of the under gallery and one at the bottom of the under gallery...it is STUNNING! D-flawless stones....in total, e-ring is 8.09 cttw diamonds set in platinum. Coordinating w-bands (2) of them. Pics will come, when I figure out how to post them!


wow sounds amazing! just click on the paperclip in advanced messaging and browse from your files on your computer and attach!


----------



## etk123

windowshopping said:
			
		

> So this is still kind of a secret until we can tell his parents in person over Thanksgiving, but I had to tell someone!!
> 
> It's so distracting! Glad to hear that everyone else is equally distracted by theirs!
> 
> ...sorry for the huge pictures, I haven't done this in a while...



Oh yay congrats!! The ring is gorgeous!!


----------



## monokuro

dinitegrity said:


> Here is mine in action today:


Gorgeous! But I can't help but to admire your nails too! What polish/glitter is that?


----------



## mch1956

Hi! I've been lurking in this thread for yeaaars and I finally got my own. Its a "fat" emerald set with tapered bagettes in a platinum setting. The specs are 2.33 carats, I color, VS1 clarity, very good cut, my ring size is 4.75. I'm in loooove!


----------



## rainrowan

^your ring is absolutely stunning! I really love how substantial it looks. I think the "fat" emerald cut is just WOW


----------



## etk123

mch1956 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking in this thread for yeaaars and I finally got my own. Its a "fat" emerald set with tapered bagettes in a platinum setting. The specs are 2.33 carats, I color, VS1 clarity, very good cut, my ring size is 4.75. I'm in loooove!



Your ring is so beautiful! More pics please...


----------



## beverly20024

mch1956 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking in this thread for yeaaars and I finally got my own. Its a "fat" emerald set with tapered bagettes in a platinum setting. The specs are 2.33 carats, I color, VS1 clarity, very good cut, my ring size is 4.75. I'm in loooove!



WOW!! So beautiful! Looks perfect on your hand.


----------



## zjajkj

monokuro said:


> Gorgeous! But I can't help but to admire your nails too! What polish/glitter is that?


 
Hi, thanks alot. 
It is gel extension, my manicurist has mani glitters of such and place it on my nails with the small glitters first, then the bigger glitters and then the gel..


----------



## zjajkj

mch1956 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking in this thread for yeaaars and I finally got my own. Its a "fat" emerald set with tapered bagettes in a platinum setting. The specs are 2.33 carats, I color, VS1 clarity, very good cut, my ring size is 4.75. I'm in loooove!


 
I love step cut and yours is so beautiful~!!


----------



## carlinha

mch1956 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking in this thread for yeaaars and I finally got my own. Its a "fat" emerald set with tapered bagettes in a platinum setting. The specs are 2.33 carats, I color, VS1 clarity, very good cut, my ring size is 4.75. I'm in loooove!



simply stunning!!  emeralds are my fave.... congrats *mch*!!!


----------



## Salsera

I have been a member since long but have been lurking around both in the lovely bag-threads but also lately in this plain gorgeous e-ring thread! Just love all your beautiful rings!

And - I have now finally my own!  We live in Sweden where is mostly the other way around, plain band as engagement ring and blingy three stone or diamond band as wedding ring. I however am lucky enough to get a blingy ring also as my e-ring!  I just love it!!

This ring is just my style! I have been very influenced about the cushion cut stones seen in this thread, and it was a pain to get one to Sweden I must say! My jeweller told me that this was the first cushion cut style diamond he has ever sold, and it took him several calls to Antwerp to get one at all...

The specs are: 0,5 carat GIA certified cushion modified brilliant centre stone, F colour, VS2 clarity. Shouldered by 10 x 0,02 carat brilliant cut diamonds, F colour, VS2 clarity. The ring itself is a 2 mm wide 18 carat white gold, size US 5. Love it to pieces!!

And just to present it well, what's better than include the Louis Vuitton LVOE thin 'band scarf' (name? Don't remember myself..)?  The pictures also include my future husband-to-be's ring with 2 x 0,05 princess cut diamonds across the band. He will wear two rings why this e-ring is only 6 mm wide.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## acrowcounted

mch1956 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking in this thread for yeaaars and I finally got my own. Its a "fat" emerald set with tapered bagettes in a platinum setting. The specs are 2.33 carats, I color, VS1 clarity, very good cut, my ring size is 4.75. I'm in loooove!



Wow, that ring is divine! I love how square the emerald cut is, it gives such a perfect symmetry and balanced look. Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Salsera said:


> Thanks for letting me share!



So pretty!! And that sparkle is killer! Congrats on your ring and your engagement.


----------



## etk123

Salsera said:


> I have been a member since long but have been lurking around both in the lovely bag-threads but also lately in this plain gorgeous e-ring thread! Just love all your beautiful rings!
> 
> And - I have now finally my own!  We live in Sweden where is mostly the other way around, plain band as engagement ring and blingy three stone or diamond band as wedding ring. I however am lucky enough to get a blingy ring also as my e-ring!  I just love it!!
> 
> This ring is just my style! I have been very influenced about the cushion cut stones seen in this thread, and it was a pain to get one to Sweden I must say! My jeweller told me that this was the first cushion cut style diamond he has ever sold, and it took him several calls to Antwerp to get one at all...
> 
> The specs are: 0,5 carat GIA certified cushion modified brilliant centre stone, F colour, VS2 clarity. Shouldered by 10 x 0,02 carat brilliant cut diamonds, F colour, VS2 clarity. The ring itself is a 2 mm wide 18 carat white gold, size US 5. Love it to pieces!!
> 
> And just to present it well, what's better than include the Louis Vuitton LVOE thin 'band scarf' (name? Don't remember myself..)?  The pictures also include my future husband-to-be's ring with 2 x 0,05 princess cut diamonds across the band. He will wear two rings why this e-ring is only 6 mm wide.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Your ring is so beautiful! Congratulations! And yay for you for getting the extra bling.


----------



## pandapharm

Salsera said:


> I have been a member since long but have been lurking around both in the lovely bag-threads but also lately in this plain gorgeous e-ring thread! Just love all your beautiful rings!
> 
> And - I have now finally my own!  We live in Sweden where is mostly the other way around, plain band as engagement ring and blingy three stone or diamond band as wedding ring. I however am lucky enough to get a blingy ring also as my e-ring!  I just love it!!
> 
> This ring is just my style! I have been very influenced about the cushion cut stones seen in this thread, and it was a pain to get one to Sweden I must say! My jeweller told me that this was the first cushion cut style diamond he has ever sold, and it took him several calls to Antwerp to get one at all...
> 
> The specs are: 0,5 carat GIA certified cushion modified brilliant centre stone, F colour, VS2 clarity. Shouldered by 10 x 0,02 carat brilliant cut diamonds, F colour, VS2 clarity. The ring itself is a 2 mm wide 18 carat white gold, size US 5. Love it to pieces!!
> 
> And just to present it well, what's better than include the Louis Vuitton LVOE thin 'band scarf' (name? Don't remember myself..)?  The pictures also include my future husband-to-be's ring with 2 x 0,05 princess cut diamonds across the band. He will wear two rings why this e-ring is only 6 mm wide.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



gorgeous!! I always love hearing about the trends in other countries. yay for you getting your bonus bling!! What a beautiful sparkle. Congrats on your engagement and best wishes for the future!!


----------



## pandapharm

okay I admit I am terrible at IDing stones...ladies please help me?? is this one a round brilliant? I thought the edges looked a little straighter than other RBs I have seen so I thought maybe cushion but I'm not sure. I thought I wanted a RB eventually but I think I maybe have fallen in love with cushions...just a bit different. I love how this one looks though!! just the right amount of sparkle on the band 

from http://favim.com/image/105210/


----------



## zjajkj

Salsera said:


> I have been a member since long but have been lurking around both in the lovely bag-threads but also lately in this plain gorgeous e-ring thread! Just love all your beautiful rings!
> 
> And - I have now finally my own!  We live in Sweden where is mostly the other way around, plain band as engagement ring and blingy three stone or diamond band as wedding ring. I however am lucky enough to get a blingy ring also as my e-ring!  I just love it!!
> 
> This ring is just my style! I have been very influenced about the cushion cut stones seen in this thread, and it was a pain to get one to Sweden I must say! My jeweller told me that this was the first cushion cut style diamond he has ever sold, and it took him several calls to Antwerp to get one at all...
> 
> The specs are: 0,5 carat GIA certified cushion modified brilliant centre stone, F colour, VS2 clarity. Shouldered by 10 x 0,02 carat brilliant cut diamonds, F colour, VS2 clarity. The ring itself is a 2 mm wide 18 carat white gold, size US 5. Love it to pieces!!
> 
> And just to present it well, what's better than include the Louis Vuitton LVOE thin 'band scarf' (name? Don't remember myself..)?  The pictures also include my future husband-to-be's ring with 2 x 0,05 princess cut diamonds across the band. He will wear two rings why this e-ring is only 6 mm wide.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
your fiance is just so divine to plan it together with the LV scarf.. Brilliant idea Lovely ring


----------



## Salsera

Oh, *THANK YOU* acrowcounted, etk123, pandapharm, dinitegrity - So kind of you!


----------



## Salsera

pandapharm said:


> okay I admit I am terrible at IDing stones...ladies please help me?? is this one a round brilliant? I thought the edges looked a little straighter than other RBs I have seen so I thought maybe cushion but I'm not sure. I thought I wanted a RB eventually but I think I maybe have fallen in love with cushions...just a bit different. I love how this one looks though!! just the right amount of sparkle on the band
> 
> from http://favim.com/image/105210/


 
I'm sorry for not being a brilliant help with this (but I think it's a cushion) - just have to say that I LOVE IT!


----------



## labrinka

I love seeing all those beautiful rings. I love how everyone has her own unique style. My ring is a black diamond solitaire in my mom's vintage setting. I love that it has my tastes mixed with my mom's to make a very special ring.


----------



## labrinka

kestro75 said:


> it's replica legacy setting.... I think it's quite nice for the price we paid.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## labrinka

shattrstar said:


> i guess i should finally post my ering here. It's a ceylon sapphire with a micropave band.
> 
> and yes, the ring is a bit big on my finger (ergo how it looks crooked lol), but i have big knuckles =( so resizing isn't an option.  i was told however, that with a wedding band, the ering will be a bit more snug, is that true?? =/ I hope so. the thing spins around my finger a lot and its kinda annoying to wear sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 1358255


I LOVE that color! Such a beautiful and unique ring!


----------



## labrinka

lisalovesshoes said:


> I'M ENGAGED!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> Here's my ring...
> 0.81 C7 VS1 Cognac diamond centre
> 57 white diamonds .59tcw
> Size 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the fire!


Breathtaking diamond! I have never heard of a cognac diamond before. I love it!


----------



## pandapharm

Salsera said:


> I'm sorry for not being a brilliant help with this (but I think it's a cushion) - just have to say that I LOVE IT!



thank for your opinion!! oh and that is not my ring, in case that wasn't exactly clear haha, so I'm slightly out of place oops. but that is what I think I want mine to look like now!!!


----------



## katnap

Mine is Tiffany legacy 1.5 carat center, 1.8 carat total, G color, VVS2, with custom made milgrane diamond band.


----------



## frosted

mch!!  Oh my!  It is SO stunning!!  I have the Tiffany embrace and I think it is the prettiest ring in the world . . . but yours . . . wow!!  (I do have a thing for step cuts.)  But it is really a beautiful ring.  I love how the baguettes accent it so perfectly!  It looks amazing on your finger.  congrats!!  What band will you get with it, if any?


----------



## Salsera

pandapharm said:


> thank for your opinion!! oh and that is not my ring, in case that wasn't exactly clear haha, so I'm slightly out of place oops. but that is what I think I want mine to look like now!!!


 
Haha, I acctually got that but I also understand why you fancy this one! Just have in mind that cushions face up quite a bit smaller than brilliant cut diamonds... Sorry, yes we're out of place - maybe this should be moved somewhere else...?


----------



## Salsera

labrinka said:


> I love seeing all those beautiful rings. I love how everyone has her own unique style. My ring is a black diamond solitaire in my mom's vintage setting. I love that it has my tastes mixed with my mom's to make a very special ring.


 
So nice that you used your mom's old setting, I love that idea!


----------



## Necromancer

labrinka said:


> I love seeing all those beautiful rings. I love how everyone has her own unique style. My ring is a black diamond solitaire in my mom's vintage setting. I love that it has my tastes mixed with my mom's to make a very special ring.


 

Your ring is gorgeous. I love that you used your mother's setting.


----------



## Happikoala

pochettelover said:


> Nice and congrats! What are the ring stats please?



omg it's been so long, but the stats are 

1.69carat (2.5tcw including the small micropave all around), H, VS1, Ex/Ex/Ex GIA cert, HCA 0.9 and i wear size 5. 

and here are some updated photos!


----------



## cung

mch1956 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking in this thread for yeaaars and I finally got my own. Its a "fat" emerald set with tapered bagettes in a platinum setting. The specs are 2.33 carats, I color, VS1 clarity, very good cut, my ring size is 4.75. I'm in loooove!


 
love your ring! Looks like an asscher cut more than emerald, but it's absolutely gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## zjajkj

Happikoala said:


> omg it's been so long, but the stats are
> 
> 1.69carat (2.5tcw including the small micropave all around), H, VS1, Ex/Ex/Ex GIA cert, HCA 0.9 and i wear size 5.
> 
> and here are some updated photos!


 
lovely setting


----------



## cung

Happikoala said:


> omg it's been so long, but the stats are
> 
> 1.69carat (2.5tcw including the small micropave all around), H, VS1, Ex/Ex/Ex GIA cert, HCA 0.9 and i wear size 5.
> 
> and here are some updated photos!


 
looks like an antique retro ring. absolutely stunning


----------



## etk123

Happikoala said:


> omg it's been so long, but the stats are
> 
> 1.69carat (2.5tcw including the small micropave all around), H, VS1, Ex/Ex/Ex GIA cert, HCA 0.9 and i wear size 5.
> 
> and here are some updated photos!



It's gorgeous! I would stare at it all day!


----------



## etk123

labrinka said:


> I love seeing all those beautiful rings. I love how everyone has her own unique style. My ring is a black diamond solitaire in my mom's vintage setting. I love that it has my tastes mixed with my mom's to make a very special ring.



So pretty and unique, and I love the sentimentality of it.


----------



## etk123

katnap said:


> Mine is Tiffany legacy 1.5 carat center, 1.8 carat total, G color, VVS2, with custom made milgrane diamond band.



Your ring is stunning!


----------



## alessia70

katnap said:


> Mine is Tiffany legacy 1.5 carat center, 1.8 carat total, G color, VVS2, with custom made milgrane diamond band.



oh my that is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Happikoala said:


> omg it's been so long, but the stats are
> 
> 1.69carat (2.5tcw including the small micropave all around), H, VS1, Ex/Ex/Ex GIA cert, HCA 0.9 and i wear size 5.
> 
> and here are some updated photos!


Very pretty & unique!


----------



## etk123

In action. I was stopped behind a school bus for ages and noticed the sparkles. Now I'm completely distracted while driving lol! Still awaiting my eternity bands . We received the call that they are in but we may not be able to pick them up before next week due to our anniversary trip .


----------



## zjajkj

etk123 said:


> In action. I was stopped behind a school bus for ages and noticed the sparkles. Now I'm completely distracted while driving lol! Still awaiting my eternity bands . We received the call that they are in but we may not be able to pick them up before next week due to our anniversary trip .


 
Yes, I know what you mean. I almost got a car accident when driving admist the sunlight too.. No no, cannot get distracted.. LOL 
It is so gorgeous


----------



## etk123

dinitegrity said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. I almost got a car accident when driving admist the sunlight too.. No no, cannot get distracted.. LOL
> It is so gorgeous



Thank you! Yes, must turn the ring around while driving in sunshine . I keep showing my dh your new wedding band, I love it so much. Hopefully someday...


----------



## zjajkj

etk123 said:


> Thank you! Yes, must turn the ring around while driving in sunshine . I keep showing my dh your new wedding band, I love it so much. Hopefully someday...


 
Yeah babe, but if turn the ring around, the stone obstruct our hands touching the steering wheel~! We can only drive when there is NO sunlight coming into our cars or removing the rings completely (can't bear to not wear it even for a day). 

No way, your ring is so beautiful and you are eyeing on my WB!? I am so in love with your 3-stones, it is so much finger coverage and loving the blings.

And congrats on your new LV bag as well~! What a great reward from your so nice DH!!


----------



## foi




----------



## scarlet555

foi said:


>


 
Where did you get this beauty!  It's a lovely ring.


----------



## foi

It is an Arabic Jeweler called Salem Al Shueibi


----------



## etk123

foi said:


>



This is a beautiful ring, I love it.


----------



## Necromancer

That's sucha pretty ring, *foi*.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

i posted mine before but hope you dont mind a few more 
action shot of my cartier EC ballerine..

toasting with my bridesmaids the morning of our wedding:







I may have some more once I get the professional pics back...if thats okay with  all of you


----------



## etk123

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i posted mine before but hope you dont mind a few more
> action shot of my cartier EC ballerine..
> 
> toasting with my bridesmaids the morning of our wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have some more once I get the professional pics back...if thats okay with  all of you



OMG, gorgeous ring and pic! Post away...And congratulations!


----------



## foi

Thanks


----------



## Necromancer

Great shot of your lovely ring, *BalenciagaPlaneT*.


----------



## simonj13

simonj13 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.
> 
> I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our 4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something she would love.  (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4 wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this, it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)
> 
> So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and very helpful.  knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there.  kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved)
> 
> She called me and this was just available today after a client who had it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday.
> 
> I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...
> 
> This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600.  no commitment.  she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet deal and nice of her.
> 
> anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies..  let me know what you think.
> 
> wish me luck =P
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/




OK! so I'm back! Good news! SHE SAID YES!
Thank god cause I had about 30 family and friends hiding and waiting anxiously at the other side of the restaurant waiting for me to bring her over once all was said and done!

A little change since my last post though... the sales lady at Tiffany contacted me on Oct 26th and told me the Tiffany Embrace arrived from London, England... ahead of schedule.  So I actually went in to pick it up immediately and used it to propose.

Didn't have time to do any nicer shots with all my equipment last night, and we just dropped it off today to have it resized...

So all I have is this iPhone 4S photo that we took last night... (i think it looks better just because of the fact that it was finally on her fingers!)  
She cried and cried and was giddy all night! LOL... the reaction was everything I had hoped.  AND... this was all before she even knew it was a Tiffany.  Cause the ring box was just black and only had small fonts written inside so the whole night she was wearing it throughout dinner, she didn't know it was a Tiffany... even when her friends asked her, she replied she didn't know.  Until we got home, I pulled the infamous Tiffany green container out of my trunk, then she realized what she had on her finger and she just lit up even more! (not that I thought that was even possible given her smiles all night)... it was great!

Anyway, hopefully I'll get to show more picks in 2 weeks when we get it back.

Enjoy!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6308269254/


----------



## lisalovesshoes

simonj13 said:


> OK! so I'm back! Good news! SHE SAID YES!
> Thank god cause I had about 30 family and friends hiding and waiting anxiously at the other side of the restaurant waiting for me to bring her over once all was said and done!
> 
> A little change since my last post though... the sales lady at Tiffany contacted me on Oct 26th and told me the Tiffany Embrace arrived from London, England... ahead of schedule.  So I actually went in to pick it up immediately and used it to propose.
> 
> Didn't have time to do any nicer shots with all my equipment last night, and we just dropped it off today to have it resized...
> 
> So all I have is this iPhone 4S photo that we took last night... (i think it looks better just because of the fact that it was finally on her fingers!)
> She cried and cried and was giddy all night! LOL... the reaction was everything I had hoped.  AND... this was all before she even knew it was a Tiffany.  Cause the ring box was just black and only had small fonts written inside so the whole night she was wearing it throughout dinner, she didn't know it was a Tiffany... even when her friends asked her, she replied she didn't know.  Until we got home, I pulled the infamous Tiffany green container out of my trunk, then she realized what she had on her finger and she just lit up even more! (not that I thought that was even possible given her smiles all night)... it was great!
> 
> Anyway, hopefully I'll get to show more picks in 2 weeks when we get it back.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6308269254/




Congratulations!! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Marmel

foi said:


>


 
You're ring is totally gorgeous!!


----------



## zjajkj

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i posted mine before but hope you dont mind a few more
> action shot of my cartier EC ballerine..
> 
> toasting with my bridesmaids the morning of our wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have some more once I get the professional pics back...if thats okay with all of you


 
i love this pic~! It is so heart-felt warming and just so nice to have your E-ring be taken into the shot


----------



## zjajkj

foi said:


>


 
this is such a pretty lovely ring~~


----------



## beastofthefields

Pink Bling said:


> I LOVE this thread as well as all of your beautiful  rings )) I've never posted but I'm going to try....lol hope it works!



WOW. Let me just pick my eyes and jaw up from the floor. That ring is HUGE. Wowzer!  You could kill someone with that beauty!!


----------



## beastofthefields

dinitegrity said:


> Here is mine in action today:



All of it - exquisitely beautiful. Just what I love.


----------



## zjajkj

beastofthefields said:


> All of it - exquisitely beautiful. Just what I love.


 
you are too kind, dear, such a sweetie..


----------



## Necromancer

Congratulations to you both, *simonj13*.


----------



## pandapharm

That is one beautiful ring *simonj13*!! Post more pictures when you get a chance


----------



## Scud

very nice simon.


----------



## marialc121

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i posted mine before but hope you dont mind a few more
> action shot of my cartier EC ballerine..
> 
> toasting with my bridesmaids the morning of our wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have some more once I get the professional pics back...if thats okay with  all of you



Congrats!  Such a beautiful ring, especially, when I'm crazy about emerald cuts too!


----------



## elitebigkiller

those are all nice lucky people


----------



## lumy_

labrinka said:


> I love seeing all those beautiful rings. I love how everyone has her own unique style. My ring is a black diamond solitaire in my mom's vintage setting. I love that it has my tastes mixed with my mom's to make a very special ring.



So nice, I really love it! This is exactly what I would get if I had to chose myself (I got a ring inherited from my dhs grandmother, which I adore). Black, solitaire, and vintage setting with a special meaning. So beautiful!


----------



## designer1

All cleaned up getting some sun!
1.8 carat RB in a cushion shape halo, custom made for me by P&H Designs, Toronto, Ontario. I have had it for about 3 years now..and still stare at it every day is awe!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

simonj13 said:


> OK! so I'm back! Good news! SHE SAID YES!
> Thank god cause I had about 30 family and friends hiding and waiting anxiously at the other side of the restaurant waiting for me to bring her over once all was said and done!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6308269254/


 

CONGRATS!  How sweet and very exciting.


----------



## ashiraya

Round 2.5 Carat Diamond ; I color, Ideal cut, VVS2 

Channel Set Asscher Cut Diamond Bridal set Rings in Platinum (1ct. ) Size 6


----------



## Jahpson

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i posted mine before but hope you dont mind a few more
> action shot of my cartier EC ballerine..
> 
> toasting with my bridesmaids the morning of our wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have some more once I get the professional pics back...if thats okay with  all of you



the rings and drinks look amazing!


----------



## antakusuma

ashiraya said:


> Round 2.5 Carat Diamond ; I color, Ideal cut, VVS2
> 
> Channel Set Asscher Cut Diamond Bridal set Rings in Platinum (1ct. ) Size 6



Waaaow.... beautiful.


----------



## zjajkj

designer1 said:


> All cleaned up getting some sun!
> 1.8 carat RB in a cushion shape halo, custom made for me by P&H Designs, Toronto, Ontario. I have had it for about 3 years now..and still stare at it every day is awe!


 
wow is gorgeous~! Glad to hear that you love it everyday.. Same for me too


----------



## edsbgrl

foi said:


>



This is gorgeous. I'm not usually a fan of hear shaped diamonds but this is converting me. Beautiful!


----------



## zjajkj

ashiraya said:


> Round 2.5 Carat Diamond ; I color, Ideal cut, VVS2
> 
> Channel Set Asscher Cut Diamond Bridal set Rings in Platinum (1ct. ) Size 6


 
wow is gigantic on you~~ Very nice


----------



## tinybutterfly

Salsera said:


> I have been a member since long but have been lurking around both in the lovely bag-threads but also lately in this plain gorgeous e-ring thread! Just love all your beautiful rings!
> 
> And - I have now finally my own!  We live in Sweden where is mostly the other way around, plain band as engagement ring and blingy three stone or diamond band as wedding ring. I however am lucky enough to get a blingy ring also as my e-ring!  I just love it!!
> 
> This ring is just my style! I have been very influenced about the cushion cut stones seen in this thread, and it was a pain to get one to Sweden I must say! My jeweller told me that this was the first cushion cut style diamond he has ever sold, and it took him several calls to Antwerp to get one at all...
> 
> The specs are: 0,5 carat GIA certified cushion modified brilliant centre stone, F colour, VS2 clarity. Shouldered by 10 x 0,02 carat brilliant cut diamonds, F colour, VS2 clarity. The ring itself is a 2 mm wide 18 carat white gold, size US 5. Love it to pieces!!
> 
> And just to present it well, what's better than include the Louis Vuitton LVOE thin 'band scarf' (name? Don't remember myself..)?  The pictures also include my future husband-to-be's ring with 2 x 0,05 princess cut diamonds across the band. He will wear two rings why this e-ring is only 6 mm wide.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I LOVE your ring!


----------



## Salsera

tinybutterfly said:
			
		

> I LOVE your ring!



Thanks!!


----------



## Missrocks

ashiraya said:


> Round 2.5 Carat Diamond ; I color, Ideal cut, VVS2
> 
> Channel Set Asscher Cut Diamond Bridal set Rings in Platinum (1ct. ) Size 6



 Very nice! And classic too. Is the set Jeff Cooper design?


----------



## ashiraya

Missrocks said:


> Very nice! And classic too. Is the set Jeff Cooper design?



My hubby got these from Bluenile


----------



## ashiraya

antakusuma said:


> Waaaow.... beautiful.



Thanks


----------



## ashiraya

dinitegrity said:


> wow is gigantic on you~~ Very nice



Thanks


----------



## Necromancer

Your rings are lovely and elegant, *ashiraya*.


----------



## candyycupcake

mine!


----------



## jmaemonte

^^Stunning!!!


----------



## needloub

candyycupcake said:


> mine!



I love split shanks! Gorgeous ring!


----------



## etk123

candyycupcake said:


> mine!



Beautiful!! More pics would be great.


----------



## zjajkj

candyycupcake said:


> mine!


 
great setting~


----------



## bextasy

Gorgeous ring ^^^^


----------



## candyycupcake

candyycupcake said:


> mine!


 
Thanks everyone!! I'm so excited to finally have my own and now I will have a wedding to plan!  My SO definitely outdone himself 

My e ring is a 2.01ct round brilliant center stone with 0.66 ct diamonds on the halo and the shank for total ct weight of 2.66
Center stone is GIA certified, F, VVS2, Excellent cut
with a platinum setting
and I wear a size 3 1/2

My camera broke so all I could use was my iphone so I apologize if the pictures are blurry.


----------



## mlopez149

Candyycupcake, your ring is gorgeous!  I love all the detail on the profile, your SO did a wonderful job!  3 1/2 finger, that is so tiny.


----------



## pandapharm

Wow, 3 1/2, that's so tiny!!! Lucky him, that 2ct looks ENORMOUS on you hehe. Is that a Verragio?? I love the detailing!! Congratulations and happy planning


----------



## Chineka

candyycupcake said:


> Thanks everyone!! I'm so excited to finally have my own and now I will have a wedding to plan!  My SO definitely outdone himself
> 
> My e ring is a 2.01ct round brilliant center stone with 0.66 ct diamonds on the halo and the shank for total ct weight of 2.66
> Center stone is GIA certified, F, VVS2, Excellent cut
> with a platinum setting
> and I wear a size 3 1/2
> 
> My camera broke so all I could use was my iphone so I apologize if the pictures are blurry.


 
Beautiful ring. I love all of the detail and I know how it is to have a tiny finger. I wear a 4.


----------



## Chineka

ashiraya said:


> Round 2.5 Carat Diamond ; I color, Ideal cut, VVS2
> 
> Channel Set Asscher Cut Diamond Bridal set Rings in Platinum (1ct. ) Size 6


 
Bling Biling..lol I love the simplicity of this set.


----------



## Chineka

simonj13 said:


> OK! so I'm back! Good news! SHE SAID YES!
> Thank god cause I had about 30 family and friends hiding and waiting anxiously at the other side of the restaurant waiting for me to bring her over once all was said and done!
> 
> A little change since my last post though... the sales lady at Tiffany contacted me on Oct 26th and told me the Tiffany Embrace arrived from London, England... ahead of schedule. So I actually went in to pick it up immediately and used it to propose.
> 
> Didn't have time to do any nicer shots with all my equipment last night, and we just dropped it off today to have it resized...
> 
> So all I have is this iPhone 4S photo that we took last night... (i think it looks better just because of the fact that it was finally on her fingers!)
> She cried and cried and was giddy all night! LOL... the reaction was everything I had hoped. AND... this was all before she even knew it was a Tiffany. Cause the ring box was just black and only had small fonts written inside so the whole night she was wearing it throughout dinner, she didn't know it was a Tiffany... even when her friends asked her, she replied she didn't know. Until we got home, I pulled the infamous Tiffany green container out of my trunk, then she realized what she had on her finger and she just lit up even more! (not that I thought that was even possible given her smiles all night)... it was great!
> 
> Anyway, hopefully I'll get to show more picks in 2 weeks when we get it back.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6308269254/


 

Yeah!!! Congratulations. I'm glad that everything worked out okay and that is such a classy and beautiful ring.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

Candyycupcake love the ring and it's unique setting!! Congrats! =)


----------



## dustgirl

My boyfriend and I kind of just decided together we would get married and started ring shopping. We ended up ordering from Brilliant Earth. In the meantime he still wanted the romantic proposal, so he surprised me on our two year anniversary in October with a simple white gold and rose gold twisted band. The engagement ring has now arrived though! Ah! It's more beautiful than I thought it would be.

The Brilliant Earth ring is a 1.53 carat, Ideal cut, G color, VS1, Canadian cushion in a Platinum Fancy Diamond Halo setting.

Extra stats:

Measurements: 6.71 x 6.12 x 4.23 mm
Polish: Very Good
Symmetry: Very Good
Depth: 69.1%
Table: 60.0%
Girdle: Medium - Slightly Thick
Culet: None
Fluorescence: None
Length-To-Width Ratio: 1.10

Unfortunately I will only have it for a week, we will be sending it back to have it reset - we had requested the diamond to be set North - South, but they placed the longer length along the band, so it's East - West. The difference isn't very noticable and it is still beautiful in my opinion, but I've decided to still get it set as I originally wanted. My mom and best friends say they prefer it as is.

I wish my pictures captured the sparkle better! Thanks for letting me share - I've so enjoyed looking through this thread when I was trying to pick a ring.


----------



## etk123

> The engagement ring has now arrived though! Ah! It's more beautiful than I thought it would be.



So beautiful, congrats! I love the little ring he proposed with too, you'll have something to keep your finger warm while it's getting fixed. I hope it gets back to you quickly, I know I would be sad to wait for a ring that pretty. More pics when you can!


----------



## dustgirl

Thanks, *etk123*! I love the little ring too, I'm thinking of using it as the wedding band - love that he picked it out all on his own. It's going to be hard to send my big one back. I'm definitely hoping they will put a bit of a rush on it, lol.


----------



## zjajkj

dustgirl said:


> My boyfriend and I kind of just decided together we would get married and started ring shopping. We ended up ordering from Brilliant Earth. In the meantime he still wanted the romantic proposal, so he surprised me on our two year anniversary in October with a simple white gold and rose gold twisted band. The engagement ring has now arrived though! Ah! It's more beautiful than I thought it would be.
> 
> The Brilliant Earth ring is a 1.53 carat, Ideal cut, G color, VS1, Canadian cushion in a Platinum Fancy Diamond Halo setting.
> 
> Extra stats:
> 
> Measurements: 6.71 x 6.12 x 4.23 mm
> Polish: Very Good
> Symmetry: Very Good
> Depth: 69.1%
> Table: 60.0%
> Girdle: Medium - Slightly Thick
> Culet: None
> Fluorescence: None
> Length-To-Width Ratio: 1.10
> 
> Unfortunately I will only have it for a week, we will be sending it back to have it reset - we had requested the diamond to be set North - South, but they placed the longer length along the band, so it's East - West. The difference isn't very noticable and it is still beautiful in my opinion, but I've decided to still get it set as I originally wanted. My mom and best friends say they prefer it as is.
> 
> I wish my pictures captured the sparkle better! Thanks for letting me share - I've so enjoyed looking through this thread when I was trying to pick a ring.


 

Congrats on the engagement~


----------



## beverly20024

candyycupcake said:


> Thanks everyone!! I'm so excited to finally have my own and now I will have a wedding to plan!  My SO definitely outdone himself
> 
> My e ring is a 2.01ct round brilliant center stone with 0.66 ct diamonds on the halo and the shank for total ct weight of 2.66
> Center stone is GIA certified, F, VVS2, Excellent cut
> with a platinum setting
> and I wear a size 3 1/2
> 
> My camera broke so all I could use was my iphone so I apologize if the pictures are blurry.



Wow, one of my most favourite rings ever!!! Congrats!


----------



## Samia

foi said:


>



Beautiful Ring!


----------



## Tiare

Beautiful rings and so helpful to see different cuts/settings in "real life" shots!

I'm currently trying to figure out where to splurge and where to hold back a bit. After reading this thread and other sites, I'm guessing the cut and color are the most important factors?

I want something beautiful, but, I don't want to overspend for features I won't be able to fully appreciate - as in, spending for an E color when I wouldn't be able to notice it from a G.

Ahhh... I almost wish my bf would pick something out, my head is spinning trying to give him ideas "of what I would like"


----------



## CocoMeow

Im excited, I will be posting mine soon.  He asked me what size of ring he needs to buy today. I told him I like big rocks.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

CocoMeow said:


> Im excited, I will be posting mine soon.  He asked me what size of ring he needs to buy today. I told him I like big rocks.


----------



## etk123

CocoMeow said:


> Im excited, I will be posting mine soon.  He asked me what size of ring he needs to buy today. I told him I like big rocks.


----------



## bextasy

^^


----------



## dizchik

katnap said:


> Mine is Tiffany legacy 1.5 carat center, 1.8 carat total, G color, VVS2, with custom made milgrane diamond band.



Yay! Another legacy! Welcome to the club! I love it!!


----------



## beastofthefields

ashiraya said:


> Round 2.5 Carat Diamond ; I color, Ideal cut, VVS2
> 
> Channel Set Asscher Cut Diamond Bridal set Rings in Platinum (1ct. ) Size 6


 
Perfect.


----------



## lucidagirl

Here's my ring....

Tiffany Lucida 1.89 ct, Color D, VVS1 with the lucida all around diamond wedding band and all around diamond novo band. I have two of the novo bands so I will wear them stacked or alone.


----------



## Theren

Well ladies.. you can add me to the list  Just got engaged on 11-13-11 

Yellow diamonds, Pink Diamonds, and White Diamonds. He did good


----------



## kimmo416

I'm not engaged yet, but my BF and I picked out my engagement ring! I am just so in love with the halos and split shank. Excuse the bandaid!






We're customizing it to make the outer halo in canary yellow diamonds like this one.






I'm not going to see the final result until we get engaged, which probably won't be for several months until my BF graduates from his Masters program. I can't wait for it!!!


----------



## etk123

lucidagirl said:


> Here's my ring....
> 
> Tiffany Lucida 1.89 ct, Color D, VVS1 with the lucida all around diamond wedding band and all around diamond novo band. I have two of the novo bands so I will wear them stacked or alone.
> 
> View attachment 1527986
> 
> 
> View attachment 1527987



Gorgeous gorgeous set!!


----------



## etk123

Theren said:


> Well ladies.. you can add me to the list  Just got engaged on 11-13-11
> 
> Yellow diamonds, Pink Diamonds, and White Diamonds. He did good



 Congratulations!!  Yellow, pink and white, you lucky girl!


----------



## etk123

kimmo416 said:


> I'm not engaged yet, but my BF and I picked out my engagement ring! I am just so in love with the halos and split shank. Excuse the bandaid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're customizing it to make the outer halo in canary yellow diamonds like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to see the final result until we get engaged, which probably won't be for several months until my BF graduates from his Masters program. I can't wait for it!!!


Stunning ring, with and without the yellow diamonds. I hope you get it soon!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Theren said:


> Well ladies.. you can add me to the list  Just got engaged on 11-13-11
> 
> Yellow diamonds, Pink Diamonds, and White Diamonds. He did good



Congratulations on your engagement! Gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## CrissyCruz

Mine is a 3 carat princess asha diamond color f/g. This is the enchant setting. My finger size is 3.25.


----------



## CrissyCruz

Here is a comparison.  My first ring was a 1.25 carat round and also pictured is the 3 carat princess.


----------



## zjajkj

CrissyCruz said:


> Here is a comparison. My first ring was a 1.25 carat round and also pictured is the 3 carat princess.


 
Wowza, I love your nails and your new Princess!!


----------



## zjajkj

kimmo416 said:


> I'm not engaged yet, but my BF and I picked out my engagement ring! I am just so in love with the halos and split shank. Excuse the bandaid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're customizing it to make the outer halo in canary yellow diamonds like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to see the final result until we get engaged, which probably won't be for several months until my BF graduates from his Masters program. I can't wait for it!!!


 
hope he propose soon~


----------



## zjajkj

Theren said:


> Well ladies.. you can add me to the list  Just got engaged on 11-13-11
> 
> Yellow diamonds, Pink Diamonds, and White Diamonds. He did good


 
Congrats on the engagement, is a great ring~!


----------



## zjajkj

lucidagirl said:


> Here's my ring....
> 
> Tiffany Lucida 1.89 ct, Color D, VVS1 with the lucida all around diamond wedding band and all around diamond novo band. I have two of the novo bands so I will wear them stacked or alone.
> 
> View attachment 1527986
> 
> 
> View attachment 1527987


 
Very nice~!


----------



## einseine

lucidagirl said:


> Here's my ring....
> 
> Tiffany Lucida 1.89 ct, Color D, VVS1 with the lucida all around diamond wedding band and all around diamond novo band. I have two of the novo bands so I will wear them stacked or alone.
> 
> View attachment 1527986
> 
> 
> View attachment 1527987


 
Congrats! lucidagirl!!!
Your Lucida is so beautiful... D/VVS1 is really something...


----------



## ashiraya

Chineka said:


> Bling Biling..lol I love the simplicity of this set.



Thanks


----------



## ashiraya

beastofthefields said:


> Perfect.



 Thanks


----------



## Theren

lisalovesshoes said:


> Congratulations on your engagement! Gorgeous ring!!!


 Thank you


----------



## rainrowan

CrissyCruz said:


> Mine is a 3 carat princess asha diamond color f/g. This is the enchant setting. My finger size is 3.25.



I love that you showed your Asha princess. I love the way the stone looks and the setting it's in, with the v-prongs. Do you know who made the setting? I have a Roseco setting that looks like yours but I think I like yours better


----------



## ChiChi143

Beautiful ring, CrissyCruz!  I love that your Princess has the V prongs...mine does too and I don't see many like that.


----------



## CrissyCruz

rainrowan said:


> I love that you showed your Asha princess. I love the way the stone looks and the setting it's in, with the v-prongs. Do you know who made the setting? I have a Roseco setting that looks like yours but I think I like yours better



Well I got the whole thing and setting too from asha. Here is the link.

http://www.ashadiamonds.com/index.php?main_page=product_ring_info&cPath=1_48&products_id=1009


----------



## CrissyCruz

ChiChi143 said:


> Beautiful ring, CrissyCruz!  I love that your Princess has the V prongs...mine does too and I don't see many like that.




Thanks Chi chi


----------



## alec.leu

So nice! WOW!


----------



## Jira

CrissyCruz said:


> Mine is a 3 carat princess asha diamond color f/g. This is the enchant setting. My finger size is 3.25.



Beautiful ring! I love the design -- it's so simple and elegant.


----------



## CrissyCruz

Thanks ladies


----------



## goyardlover

my engagement ring.


----------



## pandapharm

goyardlover said:
			
		

> my engagement ring.



Beautiful!!! More pics please!!!


----------



## zjajkj

goyardlover said:


> my engagement ring.


 
it is so pretty~!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

my husband surprised me the other day with an upgraded ring!!! i loveee it!
2 ct Total weight. We will be getting the four stones taken out and a solid one put in the middle with the next 2 years and i cannot wait for it!!

here it is


----------



## jmaemonte

^^Lovely!!  Congrats!


----------



## beverly20024

ItzBellaDuh said:


> my husband surprised me the other day with an upgraded ring!!! i loveee it!
> 2 ct Total weight. We will be getting the four stones taken out and a solid one put in the middle with the next 2 years and i cannot wait for it!!
> 
> here it is


 Now THIS is my kind of bling girl!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## Angel124ev

My upgraded Engagement ring  ... its a GIA .90 F color SI1.. the total carat is 1.45 


















btw I'm sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.. i currently need to buy a new camera


----------



## toiletduck

Angel124ev said:


> My upgraded Engagement ring  ... its a GIA .90 F color SI1.. the total carat is 1.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I'm sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.. i currently need to buy a new camera



Beautiful! And your photos are not crappy at all.. the last shot is stunning!


----------



## Angel124ev

toiletduck said:


> Beautiful! And your photos are not crappy at all.. the last shot is stunning!



Thank you! I try


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Angel124ev said:


> My upgraded Engagement ring  ... its a GIA .90 F color SI1.. the total carat is 1.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I'm sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.. i currently need to buy a new camera



wow it looks gigantic on you!  very pretty!


----------



## heart goes boOm

Angel124ev said:


> My upgraded Engagement ring  ... its a GIA .90 F color SI1.. the total carat is 1.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I'm sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.. i currently need to buy a new camera



  i love halos... what is your ring size?


----------



## Angel124ev

heart goes boOm said:


> i love halos... what is your ring size?



Thank you. That ring is sized at 4.25 and i need 4.75. I cant wear the ring at all because it is too tight. I have to take it back to the jeweler tomorrow to have it fixed


----------



## Angel124ev

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> wow it looks gigantic on you!  very pretty!



Thank you!! I love my ring as well


----------



## karylicious

is it a double halo?


----------



## Angel124ev

karylicious said:


> is it a double halo?



It has three row of tiny diamonds around the halo


----------



## etk123

Angel124ev said:


> My upgraded Engagement ring  ... its a GIA .90 F color SI1.. the total carat is 1.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I'm sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.. i currently need to buy a new camera



So so beautiful! You just fulfilled my eye candy requirement for the day .


----------



## californiagirl2

We have over 400k in grad school loans, so we went for a small diamond of very good quality (pardon the lousy iPhone pic). He says he wants to get me an upgrade someday, but I think it's perfect as is! 



*Round brilliant**, 3/4 karat, D,*  VVS2, Very Good (cut). Ring size = 6.5


----------



## Megadane

lucidagirl said:


> Here's my ring....
> 
> Tiffany Lucida 1.89 ct, Color D, VVS1 with the lucida all around diamond wedding band and all around diamond novo band. I have two of the novo bands so I will wear them stacked or alone.
> 
> View attachment 1527986
> 
> 
> View attachment 1527987



Congrats Lucidagirl! What a beautiful set 
 But I am a little biased as I too adore the Novo-Lucida eternity band combination.
I received the Novo as a Christmas gift but will have to wait a little bit longer for the Lucida eternity.
Here's my 1.62 I VS1 Lucida with the Novo band


----------



## scarlet555

californiagirl2 said:


> We have over 400k in grad school loans, so we went for a small diamond of very good quality (pardon the lousy iPhone pic). He says he wants to get me an upgrade someday, but I think it's perfect as is!
> 
> 
> 
> *Round brilliant**, 3/4 karat, D,*  VVS2, Very Good (cut). Ring size = 6.5



Simple and beautiful, congrats!  Nice stone.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

beverly20024 said:


> Now THIS is my kind of bling girl!!! LOVE IT!




thank you! i love it too


----------



## zjajkj

Megadane said:


> Congrats Lucidagirl! What a beautiful set
> But I am a little biased as I too adore the Novo-Lucida eternity band combination.
> I received the Novo as a Christmas gift but will have to wait a little bit longer for the Lucida eternity.
> Here's my 1.62 I VS1 Lucida with the Novo band


 
so pretty~!!


----------



## zjajkj

Angel124ev said:


> My upgraded Engagement ring  ... its a GIA .90 F color SI1.. the total carat is 1.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I'm sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.. i currently need to buy a new camera


 
OMG! It is so pretty~~~  I love the design


----------



## lolakitten

californiagirl2 said:


> We have over 400k in grad school loans, so we went for a small diamond of very good quality (pardon the lousy iPhone pic). He says he wants to get me an upgrade someday, but I think it's perfect as is!
> 
> 
> 
> *Round brilliant**, 3/4 karat, D,*  VVS2, Very Good (cut). Ring size = 6.5



Beautiful!!!!! Looks perfect on you


----------



## lily25

CrissyCruz said:


> Mine is a 3 carat princess asha diamond color f/g. This is the enchant setting. My finger size is 3.25.



TDF!!! so pretty!


----------



## CrissyCruz

scarlet555 said:
			
		

> Simple and beautiful, congrats!  Nice stone.



It is beautiful but if you want bigger go for asha. It's not real but it looks real. I have a 3 carat princess not real but more beautiful than most diamonds I have seen. It's a f/g color no flaws perfect cut. After having an asha I will never spend money on a diamond when you can have an asha. My hubby paid $600.00 and used what we could have spent on a down payment for house and honeymoon. Also after seeing blood diamonds I just can't do it. 

Go here
Www.ashadiamonds.com

Girls who shop there post on the forums here

Www.betterthandiamond.com


----------



## CrissyCruz

lily25 said:
			
		

> TDF!!! so pretty!



Thanks lily


----------



## californiagirl2

Thanks scarlet555 and lolakitten!


----------



## Ice_cold

> We have over 400k in grad school loans, so we went for a small diamond of very good quality (pardon the lousy iPhone pic). He says he wants to get me an upgrade someday, but I think it's perfect as is!
> 
> 
> 
> Round brilliant, 3/4 karat, D, VVS2, Very Good (cut). Ring size = 6.5



Oooooh it is Sooo pretty the way it is. 

Conrats !!


----------



## peace1029

californiagirl2 said:
			
		

> We have over 400k in grad school loans, so we went for a small diamond of very good quality (pardon the lousy iPhone pic). He says he wants to get me an upgrade someday, but I think it's perfect as is!
> 
> 
> 
> Round brilliant, 3/4 karat, D,  VVS2, Very Good (cut). Ring size = 6.5



love the ring!! most imptly, looks good on your finger


----------



## freshie2096

Megadane said:


> Congrats Lucidagirl! What a beautiful set
> But I am a little biased as I too adore the Novo-Lucida eternity band combination.
> I received the Novo as a Christmas gift but will have to wait a little bit longer for the Lucida eternity.
> Here's my 1.62 I VS1 Lucida with the Novo band



Congrats! Simply stunning on your finger well done!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Got engaged in August... My E-ring is a simple 4 claw, small round diamond.
Its a GIA 0.8 ct, D color, VS1, excellent cut, symmetry and polish with none fluorescence .... 

thanks for letting me share~


----------



## bextasy

^ Gorgeous!


----------



## whoops

DizzyFairy said:


> Got engaged in August... My E-ring is a simple 4 claw, small round diamond.
> Its a GIA 0.8 ct, D color, VS1, excellent cut, symmetry and polish with none fluorescence ....
> 
> thanks for letting me share~



This is fantastic! I love it! And a D color VS1 is beyond drool worthy! That thing must be blinding


----------



## zjajkj

DizzyFairy said:


> Got engaged in August... My E-ring is a simple 4 claw, small round diamond.
> Its a GIA 0.8 ct, D color, VS1, excellent cut, symmetry and polish with none fluorescence ....
> 
> thanks for letting me share~


 
Congrats on the engagement!!! Nice~~


----------



## lolakitten

DizzyFairy said:


> Got engaged in August... My E-ring is a simple 4 claw, small round diamond.
> Its a GIA 0.8 ct, D color, VS1, excellent cut, symmetry and polish with none fluorescence ....
> 
> thanks for letting me share~



Beautiful - congrats!


----------



## Neebom

FlipDiver said:


> My new engagement/wedding ring - anniversary present from my hubby  I'll wear it in place of my princess diamond and round channel wedding band set most days...
> 
> 3.86 ct cushion aquamarine with diamond halo and double shank


stunning....


----------



## Neebom

einseine said:


> Hi all!  I finally got clearer shots of my Soleste Yellow Diamond rings!  Let me share some ipcs!


love!


----------



## einseine

Neebom said:


> love!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Engel

Angel124ev said:


> My upgraded Engagement ring  ... its a GIA .90 F color SI1.. the total carat is 1.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I'm sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.. i currently need to buy a new camera




wow, this is beautiful! i loved loved the last picture!


----------



## Angel124ev

Engel said:


> wow, this is beautiful! i loved loved the last picture!



thank you... I'm surprised that the last pic came out that nice with my iPhone 4 lol


----------



## Engel

foi said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1516630&d=1320259118



this is so beautiful!

where did you get it from?


----------



## Engel

Angel124ev said:


> thank you... I'm surprised that the last pic came out that nice with my iPhone 4 lol



with a good photographer even an iphone can take good pictures. 


where is that diamond bracelet from if you dont mind me asking? it fots so perfectly with your ring!


----------



## Angel124ev

Engel said:


> with a good photographer even an iphone can take good pictures.
> 
> 
> where is that diamond bracelet from if you dont mind me asking? it fots so perfectly with your ring!



ur right lol.. and i bought that diamond bracelet off my boss at work.. he was going to auction it off but i bought it so i really don't know where it is from


----------



## foi

Engel said:


> this is so beautiful!
> 
> where did you get it from?


 

It is an Arabic Jeweler  and thanks


----------



## Engel

*My Husband to Be is short on money right now, so instead of getting into debt, I told him to give me a placeholder ring, until he can afford the one I want.

It is a sterling silver claddagh ring. Ive always wanted a claddagh ring but it is suposedly bad luck to buy one for yourself, so it is perfect.*






meaning of claggagh rings:
"The Claddagh is an ancient Gaelic symbol, symbolizing everlasting love.
It is the perfect gift for any special occasion on which you would like to 
show your love to that special person in your life.
In this ring, we find a heart, which symbolize love. On top of the heart is a crown, 
which symbolizes loyalty, while the hands on the ring represent deep friendship.

The early history of the Claddagh goes back over 400 years to a small fishing village nestled on the shores of Galway Bay. 
Here a seafaring Spanish goldsmith fell in love with a girl from the Claddagh village and crafted the first Claddagh ring for her. 
Since that time the Claddagh has become a symbol of love throughout the world.

The crown is for Loyalty, as a man promises to be loyal for life to his betrothed. 
The hands represent Friendship as one's partner in life is also one's best friend. 
The heart stands for Love - "My heart is in your hands."

A Claddagh ring, worn with the heart facing towards one's heart is seen as a proclamation of love and the heart facing away from one's heart is a sign of being uncommitted."




*We will get married in the courthouse end of january, had our white gold wedding bands custom made by a good friend of my family that is a jeweler and we got a great price for it.
Pictures of our wedding bands (with our names engraved on the inside of each other's ring, and hearts after the name, to always have the other with us. I know it sounds chessy, but I can't wait to wear it!) :*







*And this is the ring I want, and that he will save up for to give me:*






*I love how it isn't high, so won't get caught up in gloves during winter, it is the infinity symbol, wich symbolizes we will be together forever. and as a plus, his lucky number is 8, and it kind of looks like a number 8. and it is from tiffany, I knew I wanted my ring from there! haha

could not be better, and can't wait to have it.


Whenever I have it, I will make sure to post pictures here. And I also plan on getting the tiffany bezet round or tiffany classic wit 6 claws for myself someday, wouldnt be an engagement ring, but it surely would look pretty on my right hand. *


----------



## DizzyFairy

Thankyou all!


----------



## dusty paws

love Claddagh  engel!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*I love the claddagh.  I have two friends who wear the claddagh as wedding ring.*


----------



## pandapharm

Engel the infinity is such a sweet thought for your wedding band!! So perfect, and you're right about how it'll sit lower AND be sparkly!!! Best of luck to you two in the future!


----------



## swee7bebe

We got engaged last night =)  Here's my ring... Tiffany 0.81ct H VS1


----------



## bextasy

^ Wow congrats on the engagement!!! You have a beautiful ring!


----------



## swee7bebe

bextasy said:


> ^ Wow congrats on the engagement!!! You have a beautiful ring!



thank you!  i love it.


----------



## etk123

swee7bebe said:


> We got engaged last night =)  Here's my ring... Tiffany 0.81ct H VS1



Congratulations! Your ring is a beauty!


----------



## needloub

swee7bebe said:


> We got engaged last night =)  Here's my ring... Tiffany 0.81ct H VS1



Congrats!


----------



## Necromancer

*swee7*, your ring is so lovely. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## scarlet555

swee7bebe said:


> We got engaged last night =)  Here's my ring... Tiffany 0.81ct H VS1



Congratulations!   Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## zjajkj

swee7bebe said:


> We got engaged last night =) Here's my ring... Tiffany 0.81ct H VS1


 
nice size on your finger~  Perfect and congrats on the engagement~


----------



## pandapharm

congrats swee7!!! beautiful ring


----------



## Vali

swee7bebe said:


> We got engaged last night =)  Here's my ring... Tiffany 0.81ct H VS1


Classic and beautiful (love the nailpolish btw)!


----------



## Bag Fetish

ItzBellaDuh said:


> my husband surprised me the other day with an upgraded ring!!! i loveee it!
> 2 ct Total weight. We will be getting the four stones taken out and a solid one put in the middle with the next 2 years and i cannot wait for it!!
> 
> here it is


 

Love this ...its it one solid ring and a sep/wedding band?    infact I was look at something very similar the other day ... runs and checks..


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

Vali said:
			
		

> Classic and beautiful (love the nailpolish btw)!



Congratsss!!


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> Engel the infinity is such a sweet thought for your wedding band!! So perfect, and you're right about how it'll sit lower AND be sparkly!!! Best of luck to you two in the future!



Thank you so much for all the wishes and kind words!!! 
as for the ring, I want it for the engagement ring, we already have the wedding bands. when I get a higher setting diamond ring, will be one I will buy for myself or will be a gift from my mother. and I dont know if I will wear it everyday or not. but the infinity ring... as soon as it is on my finger, it will never go off. just for showers.


----------



## Engel

swee7bebe said:


> We got engaged last night =)  Here's my ring... Tiffany 0.81ct H VS1



wow, beautiful ring!!!


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

swee7bebe said:
			
		

> We got engaged last night =)  Here's my ring... Tiffany 0.81ct H VS1



Congratssss


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

Bag Fetish said:


> Love this ...its it one solid ring and a sep/wedding band?    infact I was look at something very similar the other day ... runs and checks..
> 
> pepl.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pZALEPEPL1-11701040t400.jpg




yes my ring is one ring and a wedding band. i loveee it! 

i also love the picture of the ring you posted


----------



## Bag Fetish

ItzBellaDuh said:


> yes my ring is one ring and a wedding band. i loveee it!
> 
> i also love the picture of the ring you posted


 
thank you,
The one I posted is the engagement and a ring guard. The outer row of diamonds on either side are the ring guard. I havent seen the ring irl...but yours just reminded me of it...


----------



## FlipDiver

Angel124ev said:


> My upgraded Engagement ring  ... its a GIA .90 F color SI1.. the total carat is 1.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw I'm sorry for the crappy iPhone pics.. i currently need to buy a new camera



Gorgeous! I love halos


----------



## Cyndee

You don't see many marquise rings in this thread.....this is my 1.21ct, F color, VS2, marquise solitare with .25 ct guard.


----------



## zjajkj

Cyndee said:


> You don't see many marquise rings in this thread.....this is my 1.21ct, F color, VS2, marquise solitare with .25 ct guard.
> 
> View attachment 1537227
> View attachment 1537228
> View attachment 1537233


 
this is gorgeous~


----------



## adore1220

Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.


----------



## heart goes boOm

adore1220 said:


> Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.



gorgeous!


----------



## itsonly4me

adore1220 said:


> Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.



perfection!  what size is the center? looks huge!


----------



## adore1220

itsonly4me said:


> perfection!  what size is the center? looks huge!



Thank you!  I'm very happy with how it turned out!  The center stone is 2.01 ct.


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

Cyndee said:
			
		

> You don't see many marquise rings in this thread.....this is my 1.21ct, F color, VS2, marquise solitare with .25 ct guard.



Niceeee!!


----------



## Lexus Princess

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.


Oh my gosh! Your ring is gorgeous.  Think it time for an upgrade- been married 14 years.


----------



## Lexus Princess

candyycupcake said:


> mine!


stunning!


----------



## needloub

adore1220 said:


> Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.



So gorgeous! I love halos with split shanks! I have made that statement so many times on this thread


----------



## etk123

Cyndee said:


> You don't see many marquise rings in this thread.....this is my 1.21ct, F color, VS2, marquise solitare with .25 ct guard.
> 
> View attachment 1537227
> View attachment 1537228
> View attachment 1537233



Beautiful! I'm a marquise lover. Yours is gorgeous.


----------



## etk123

adore1220 said:


> Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.



Perfect, just perfect.


----------



## whitepearl86

adore1220 said:


> Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.


wow that took my breathe away

congrats!!


----------



## SophiaLee

Here's mine. E color, VVS2, 1.3 carat center stone, Excellent cut, platinum, size 5. My fingers are really fat and swollen today 

After looking thru this thread I want a halo/double halo!

Crappy pic. Sorry.


----------



## NYfinn

Finally became a member of this site after following several threads for a few weeks! 
Here is my ring...I got engaged this past February and am getting married in April! 3.01ct, color G, VS1, cushion cut with pave eternity band. 
Apologies for the poor quality photo!


----------



## etk123

SophiaLee said:


> Here's mine. E color, VVS2, 1.3 carat center stone, Excellent cut, platinum, size 5. My fingers are really fat and swollen today
> 
> After looking thru this thread I want a halo/double halo!
> 
> Crappy pic. Sorry.



This is gorgeous! Exactly the way it is *sighs*.


----------



## etk123

NYfinn said:


> Finally became a member of this site after following several threads for a few weeks!
> Here is my ring...I got engaged this past February and am getting married in April! 3.01ct, color G, VS1, cushion cut with pave eternity band.
> Apologies for the poor quality photo!



Congrats on your engagement and your awesome ring!


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

GucciObsessed said:
			
		

> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.



Gorgyyy!!


----------



## bextasy

Since this is one of my favorite threads to look at I decided I should post! Here is my ring... Emerald cut center stone GIA 3.48, side stone total weight 0.5, E, SI1, Excellent cut, Platinum, Ring size is 5.75.

[URL=http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy244/bexatthepurseforum/IMAG0430.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## zjajkj

bextasy said:


> Since this is one of my favorite threads to look at I decided I should post! Here is my ring... Emerald cut center stone GIA 3.48, side stone total weight 0.5, E, SI1, Excellent cut, Platinum, Ring size is 5.75.
> 
> [URL="http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy244/bexatthepurseforum/IMAG0430.jpg"]
> 
> [/URL]


 
I love step cut and yours is a substantial size on your finger~!


----------



## zjajkj

NYfinn said:


> Finally became a member of this site after following several threads for a few weeks!
> Here is my ring...I got engaged this past February and am getting married in April! 3.01ct, color G, VS1, cushion cut with pave eternity band.
> Apologies for the poor quality photo!


 
lovely~!! Wonderful


----------



## zjajkj

SophiaLee said:


> Here's mine. E color, VVS2, 1.3 carat center stone, Excellent cut, platinum, size 5. My fingers are really fat and swollen today
> 
> After looking thru this thread I want a halo/double halo!
> 
> Crappy pic. Sorry.


 
Nice~~


----------



## etk123

bextasy said:


> since this is one of my favorite threads to look at i decided i should post! Here is my ring... Emerald cut center stone gia 3.48, side stone total weight 0.5, e, si1, excellent cut, platinum, ring size is 5.75.
> 
> [url=http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy244/bexatthepurseforum/imag0430.jpg]
> 
> [/url]



tdf!!


----------



## bextasy

dinitegrity said:


> I love step cut and yours is a substantial size on your finger~!


----------



## bextasy

etk123 said:


> tdf!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

bextasy said:


> Since this is one of my favorite threads to look at I decided I should post! Here is my ring... Emerald cut center stone GIA 3.48, side stone total weight 0.5, E, SI1, Excellent cut, Platinum, Ring size is 5.75.
> 
> [URL=http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy244/bexatthepurseforum/IMAG0430.jpg]
> 
> [/URL]



Swooon~!! Emeralds always make my heart skip a beat! LOVE IT


----------



## Misscheri

My FI proposed to me inside of Cinderella's castle. Here is my ring...
the center stone is 1.0ct
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/taranne89/DSCN3647.jpg?t=1323542479


----------



## zjajkj

Misscheri said:


> My FI proposed to me inside of Cinderella's castle. Here is my ring...
> the center stone is 1.0ct
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g149/taranne89/DSCN3647.jpg?t=1323542479


 
what a perfect proposal~! Congrats!


----------



## bextasy

^^Congrats! You have a gorgeous ring!


----------



## NancyCP

mch1956 said:


> Hi! I've been lurking in this thread for yeaaars and I finally got my own. Its a "fat" emerald set with tapered bagettes in a platinum setting. The specs are 2.33 carats, I color, VS1 clarity, very good cut, my ring size is 4.75. I'm in loooove!


STUNNING! Love that cut.

Nancy


----------



## MaryGrace

He proposed on 11/27/2011.  He picked the ring out himself.  I love it!

Stats from GIA and GCAL:

0.86 carats
5.36 x 5.30 x 3.72 mm
Blue Nile Signature Ideal Princess Cut / Square Modified Brilliant
G Color
VVS1 Clarity
Excellent Optical Brilliance 
Excellent Polish 
Excellent Symmetry 
Medium Blue Fluorescence

Setting is BN's petite trellis, 14K gold.


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

MaryGrace said:
			
		

> He proposed on 11/27/2011.  He picked the ring out himself.  I love it!
> 
> Stats from GIA and GCAL:
> 
> 0.86 carats
> 5.36 x 5.30 x 3.72 mm
> Blue Nile Signature Ideal Princess Cut / Square Modified Brilliant
> G Color
> VVS1 Clarity
> Excellent Optical Brilliance
> Excellent Polish
> Excellent Symmetry
> Medium Blue Fluorescence
> 
> Setting is BN's petite trellis, 14K gold.



Awww congratsss! Prettyy!!


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

NYfinn said:
			
		

> Finally became a member of this site after following several threads for a few weeks!
> Here is my ring...I got engaged this past February and am getting married in April! 3.01ct, color G, VS1, cushion cut with pave eternity band.
> Apologies for the poor quality photo!



Pretttyy!!!


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

bextasy said:
			
		

> Since this is one of my favorite threads to look at I decided I should post! Here is my ring... Emerald cut center stone GIA 3.48, side stone total weight 0.5, E, SI1, Excellent cut, Platinum, Ring size is 5.75.
> 
> [URL=http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy244/bexatthepurseforum/IMAG0430.jpg][/URL]



Gorgeousss


----------



## bextasy

RedVelvetLuv said:


> Gorgeousss


----------



## bextasy

MaryGrace said:


> He proposed on 11/27/2011.  He picked the ring out himself.  I love it!



He did a great job!!! Congrats!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

congrats to all the newly engaged!  i love holiday season engagements!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Can i post a very unconventional e ring shot??

here is my 2.01 ct EC cartier ballerine holding a chameleon in hawaii!


----------



## Gimmethebag

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Can i post a very unconventional e ring shot??
> 
> here is my 2.01 ct EC cartier ballerine holding a chameleon in hawaii!



Your ring is just perfect on you!


----------



## marialc121

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Can i post a very unconventional e ring shot??
> 
> here is my 2.01 ct EC cartier ballerine holding a chameleon in hawaii!



Awesome!  I just love looking at your ring!  Also, I love how you paired it with your wedding band.  it's perfection!


----------



## nc.girl

MaryGrace said:


> He proposed on 11/27/2011.  He picked the ring out himself.  I love it!
> 
> Stats from GIA and GCAL:
> 
> 0.86 carats
> 5.36 x 5.30 x 3.72 mm
> Blue Nile Signature Ideal Princess Cut / Square Modified Brilliant
> G Color
> VVS1 Clarity
> Excellent Optical Brilliance
> Excellent Polish
> Excellent Symmetry
> Medium Blue Fluorescence
> 
> Setting is BN's petite trellis, 14K gold.



That is stunning! I love the setting, and that stone looks bigger than .86 to me! It looks perfect on you...congrats!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Can i post a very unconventional e ring shot??
> 
> here is my 2.01 ct EC cartier ballerine holding a chameleon in hawaii!



This picture is nice  and your ring!!!WOW! It's gorgeous and looks great on you!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

adore1220 said:


> Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.


 
Congrats!! Beautiful!! Love it!! 

Was your center stone round? I have a round 2.01 ct., too that looking to reset it. And if you don't mind will you please PM me where you got the setting and a rough estimate how much it cost?

TIA.


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> Can i post a very unconventional e ring shot??
> 
> here is my 2.01 ct EC cartier ballerine holding a chameleon in hawaii!



Hahaha nice pixx! Luv the cartier too


----------



## MaryGrace

nc.girl said:


> That is stunning! I love the setting, and that stone looks bigger than .86 to me! It looks perfect on you...congrats!



Thank you!  It does look bigger than .86 carats.  A few of my friends call it "that huge rock".  I have skinny fingers.  .5 carat RB gives great coverage too.


----------



## heart goes boOm

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Can i post a very unconventional e ring shot??
> 
> here is my 2.01 ct EC cartier ballerine holding a chameleon in hawaii!



teehee, you're like rapunzel (from tangled with the chameleon)


----------



## zjajkj

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Can i post a very unconventional e ring shot??
> 
> here is my 2.01 ct EC cartier ballerine holding a chameleon in hawaii!


 
That is very nice


----------



## zjajkj

MaryGrace said:


> He proposed on 11/27/2011. He picked the ring out himself. I love it!
> 
> Stats from GIA and GCAL:
> 
> 0.86 carats
> 5.36 x 5.30 x 3.72 mm
> Blue Nile Signature Ideal Princess Cut / Square Modified Brilliant
> G Color
> VVS1 Clarity
> Excellent Optical Brilliance
> Excellent Polish
> Excellent Symmetry
> Medium Blue Fluorescence
> 
> Setting is BN's petite trellis, 14K gold.


 
Is very beautiful~


----------



## Necromancer

Misscheri said:


> My FI proposed to me inside of Cinderella's castle. Here is my ring...
> the center stone is 1.0ct


 
Comgratulations, *Misscheri*, I love your ring.


----------



## Necromancer

MaryGrace said:


> He proposed on 11/27/2011. He picked the ring out himself. I love it!


 
Very pretty ring, *MaryGrace*. Congratulations to you.


----------



## Kathd

Could someone maybe give me some tips on how to take pictures of my ring? 
I just had it cleaned and it's all sparkly with a lot of fire, but whenever I try to capture it, something goes terribly wrong and my ring looks dull and even somewhat dirty! :weird:
The specs aren't as great as a lot of rings I see on this lovely forum (I, VS2), but I see a lot of fire IRL (well, it depends on the lighting of course), so it must be possible to take a pic of that too, right?
TIA!!


----------



## originalheather

Kathd said:


> Could someone maybe give me some tips on how to take pictures of my ring?
> I just had it cleaned and it's all sparkly with a lot of fire, but whenever I try to capture it, something goes terribly wrong and my ring looks dull and even somewhat dirty! :weird:
> The specs aren't as great as a lot of rings I see on this lovely forum (I, VS2), but I see a lot of fire IRL (well, it depends on the lighting of course), so it must be possible to take a pic of that too, right?
> TIA!!


 
Lots of natural light, no flash and put your camera on the close-up setting (i.e. the flower icon).  Can't wait to see the pic!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

heart goes boOm said:


> teehee, you're like rapunzel (from tangled with the chameleon)



my 3 1/2 year old niece is OBSESSED with that movie!  I need to show her this picture


----------



## Kathd

originalheather said:


> Lots of natural light, no flash and put your camera on the close-up setting (i.e. the flower icon). Can't wait to see the pic!!


 
Thanks for the tip! I will give it a try the next time the sun is shining! 
Took one with my blackberry yesterday (indoors), but the quality isn't that good.
Anyways, you can find a pic of my ring on page 82 of this thread, I believe (it's a I, VS2, .85 ct -> the year I was born ). I also posted a picture of my complete wedding set in the "small diamonds" thread.


----------



## MrsWashington

SOOOO beautiful! Thanks for sharing - 

more action pics?! ; )



bextasy said:


> Since this is one of my favorite threads to look at I decided I should post! Here is my ring... Emerald cut center stone GIA 3.48, side stone total weight 0.5, E, SI1, Excellent cut, Platinum, Ring size is 5.75.
> 
> http://[URL=http://i796.photobucket...exatthepurseforum/th_IMAG0430.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## *suzi*

I haven't been on in a while (crazy busy year), but I just had to share my excitement... On December 23rd, I received this beautiful ring. I am normally more of a pave style person, but my fiance chose this all by himself. To my suprise, I absolutely LOVE it! It has a 1 carat diamond, with an amazing cut so it sparkles like crazy.... I'm thinking a pave wedding band will look gorgeous with it.


----------



## ame

GORGEOUS! And I totally agree. A very narrow micropave band would be divine.


----------



## lolakitten

Oh **suzi* *- it's beautiful!!!!


----------



## scarlet555

*suzi* said:


> I haven't been on in a while (crazy busy year), but I just had to share my excitement... On December 23rd, I received this beautiful ring. I am normally more of a pave style person, but my fiance chose this all by himself. To my suprise, I absolutely LOVE it! It has a 1 carat diamond, with an amazing cut so it sparkles like crazy.... I'm thinking a pave wedding band will look gorgeous with it.
> 
> View attachment 1551681
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551682
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551683
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551684


 
What a nice ring, dress it up with a pave is the way to go, it will look simple and yet lovely...


----------



## lovesparkles

Congratulations! Your ring is beautiful - it's no wonder you love it.


----------



## kohl_mascara

*suzi* said:


> I haven't been on in a while (crazy busy year), but I just had to share my excitement... On December 23rd, I received this beautiful ring. I am normally more of a pave style person, but my fiance chose this all by himself. To my suprise, I absolutely LOVE it! It has a 1 carat diamond, with an amazing cut so it sparkles like crazy.... I'm thinking a pave wedding band will look gorgeous with it.
> 
> View attachment 1551681
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551682
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551683
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551684



Beautiful, congrats!!! I agree, a pave band would just be divine with your lovely ering.


----------



## Necromancer

*suzi* said:


> I haven't been on in a while (crazy busy year), but I just had to share my excitement... On December 23rd, I received this beautiful ring. I am normally more of a pave style person, but my fiance chose this all by himself. To my suprise, I absolutely LOVE it! It has a 1 carat diamond, with an amazing cut so it sparkles like crazy.... I'm thinking a pave wedding band will look gorgeous with it.


 
Congratulations, *suzi*, your ring is gorgeous. Your fiance chose well.


----------



## beverly20024

*suzi* said:


> I haven't been on in a while (crazy busy year), but I just had to share my excitement... On December 23rd, I received this beautiful ring. I am normally more of a pave style person, but my fiance chose this all by himself. To my suprise, I absolutely LOVE it! It has a 1 carat diamond, with an amazing cut so it sparkles like crazy.... I'm thinking a pave wedding band will look gorgeous with it.
> 
> View attachment 1551681
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551682
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551683
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551684



Congratulations! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## *suzi*

Thank you, everyone! I'm hoping you all will give me an opinion on the band when I find a few that work.


----------



## swee7bebe

*suzi* said:


> I haven't been on in a while (crazy busy year), but I just had to share my excitement... On December 23rd, I received this beautiful ring. I am normally more of a pave style person, but my fiance chose this all by himself. To my suprise, I absolutely LOVE it! It has a 1 carat diamond, with an amazing cut so it sparkles like crazy.... I'm thinking a pave wedding band will look gorgeous with it.
> 
> View attachment 1551681
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551682
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551683
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551684



Congratulations!!!  =)


----------



## balletgirl

Congratulations! Such pretty rings!


----------



## sorbet18

My boyfriend of 10 years proposed Dec. 26th 
It's a Tiffany Solitaire, 1.14cts, H, VVS1, Ex/Ex/Ex Size 6 (a little loose so I need to get it re-sized)


----------



## OrangeLuv

Congrats on all your rings ladies


----------



## freshie2096

sorbet18 said:


> My boyfriend of 10 years proposed Dec. 26th
> It's a Tiffany Solitaire, 1.14cts, H, VVS1, Ex/Ex/Ex Size 6 (a little loose so I need to get it re-sized)



Woh congrats!!

It's a such stunning ring, well done!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

sorbet18 said:


> My boyfriend of 10 years proposed Dec. 26th
> It's a Tiffany Solitaire, 1.14cts, H, VVS1, Ex/Ex/Ex Size 6 (a little loose so I need to get it re-sized)



congrats!!!!  how exciting.  beautiful ring.


----------



## scarlet555

sorbet18 said:


> My boyfriend of 10 years proposed Dec. 26th
> It's a Tiffany Solitaire, 1.14cts, H, VVS1, Ex/Ex/Ex Size 6 (a little loose so I need to get it re-sized)



Congratulation!  It is beautiful.


----------



## kohl_mascara

sorbet18 said:
			
		

> My boyfriend of 10 years proposed Dec. 26th
> It's a Tiffany Solitaire, 1.14cts, H, VVS1, Ex/Ex/Ex Size 6 (a little loose so I need to get it re-sized)



Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## ilvoelv

FlipDiver said:


> My new engagement/wedding ring - anniversary present from my hubby  I'll wear it in place of my princess diamond and round channel wedding band set most days...
> 
> 3.86 ct cushion aquamarine with diamond halo and double shank



OMG I love your ring! What is the center stone ct size?


----------



## mrs moulds

*suzi* said:


> I haven't been on in a while (crazy busy year), but I just had to share my excitement... On December 23rd, I received this beautiful ring. I am normally more of a pave style person, but my fiance chose this all by himself. To my suprise, I absolutely LOVE it! It has a 1 carat diamond, with an amazing cut so it sparkles like crazy.... I'm thinking a pave wedding band will look gorgeous with it.
> 
> View attachment 1551681
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551682
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551683
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551684


Beautiful!


----------



## mrs moulds

lanasyogamama said:


> I'll try to get things started!  Here is a pic of my set that my friend took when we were having family pics done this summer.  Not super close up but it's a 2.00 carat, VS1, J color.



Beautiful as well.  The yellow gold really compliments your skin.


----------



## Tiare

After knowing eachother since 1996, (and being in a long-distance relationship since 2008,) I finally got engaged to my best friend and the love of my life.







Center stone is 1.30 carat round brilliant, F color, Hearts and Arrows/Ideal cut, VVS1 clarity. Excellent symmetry
Side stones are .50 carat round brilliants in platinum. 

Band size is 4.75


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Tiare said:


> After knowing eachother since 1996, (and being in a long-distance relationship since 2008,) I finally got engaged to my best friend and the love of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center stone is 1.30 carat round brilliant, F color, Hearts and Arrows/Ideal cut, VVS1 clarity. Excellent symmetry
> Side stones are .50 carat round brilliants in platinum.
> 
> Band size is 4.75



congrats!!!  looks huge and beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Tiare

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> congrats!!!  looks huge and beautiful on you!!!



Thank you! Here's another picture in brighter light 






I did a LOT of research once we started to talk about getting engaged - including reading this thread almost daily 

It really helped us feel less overwhelmed when we picked it out. Many stores later, (I left no stone unturned in my quest for research, from Kay to Cartier,) I'm very happy with the end result


----------



## Tiare

Oops, double post


----------



## BettyLace

Hmm, was expecting bigger?


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Tiare said:


> Thank you! Here's another picture in brighter light
> 
> 
> 
> I did a LOT of research once we started to talk about getting engaged - including reading this thread almost daily
> 
> It really helped us feel less overwhelmed when we picked it out. Many stores later, (I left no stone unturned in my quest for research, from Kay to Cartier,) I'm very happy with the end result



This is very beautiful and it looks great on you!! It also looks HUGE on you too!! Many CONGRATS!


----------



## pandapharm

Tiare said:


> Thank you! Here's another picture in brighter light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a LOT of research once we started to talk about getting engaged - including reading this thread almost daily
> 
> It really helped us feel less overwhelmed when we picked it out. Many stores later, (I left no stone unturned in my quest for research, from Kay to Cartier,) I'm very happy with the end result



beautiful ring!!! glad you did your research, and are happily engaged now! a seriously stunning rock 



BettyLace said:


> Hmm, was expecting bigger?



regardless of who's ring you are referring to, I would say this is rather inappropriate and rude.


----------



## Swanky

BettyLace said:


> Hmm, was expecting bigger?




what?!


----------



## zippie

tiare said:


> thank you! Here's another picture in brighter light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a lot of research once we started to talk about getting engaged - including reading this thread almost daily
> 
> It really helped us feel less overwhelmed when we picked it out. Many stores later, (i left no stone unturned in my quest for research, from kay to cartier,) i'm very happy with the end result :d


 
stunning!!


----------



## SophiaLee

I think she meant it looks bigger than 1.3 carats, as it certainly does?


----------



## rogersa

Tiare said:
			
		

> Thank you! Here's another picture in brighter light
> 
> I did a LOT of research once we started to talk about getting engaged - including reading this thread almost daily
> 
> It really helped us feel less overwhelmed when we picked it out. Many stores later, (I left no stone unturned in my quest for research, from Kay to Cartier,) I'm very happy with the end result



So beautiful! Where is it from of you don't mind me asking


----------



## merekat703

Very Beautiful! Congrats! 





Tiare said:


> After knowing eachother since 1996, (and being in a long-distance relationship since 2008,) I finally got engaged to my best friend and the love of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center stone is 1.30 carat round brilliant, F color, Hearts and Arrows/Ideal cut, VVS1 clarity. Excellent symmetry
> Side stones are .50 carat round brilliants in platinum.
> 
> Band size is 4.75


----------



## Tiare

rogersa said:


> So beautiful! Where is it from of you don't mind me asking



Two by London Jewelers. It's a futuristic looking "engagement lab" attached to their regular store at the Americana Manhasset location.

It's a great place if you are in the NYC area, as there is London Jewelers, Tiffany, Cartier and such, all in an outdoor shopping area.

Let's just say I did a lot of "research" there beforehand...  plenty excuse to go into Hirchleifers to ogle Balenciagas before going home


----------



## 416smartshopper

Wow, do you think that engagment rings are having bigger stones now a days or what?


----------



## LVoeletters

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}



WOW i really like the combination!!!!!!! It's so cool how each piece is so different but yet it works together!!!!


----------



## Greentea

sorbet18 said:


> My boyfriend of 10 years proposed Dec. 26th
> It's a Tiffany Solitaire, 1.14cts, H, VVS1, Ex/Ex/Ex Size 6 (a little loose so I need to get it re-sized)



My favorite! Congrats!!


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

I'm posting my set!  Just married a few months ago


----------



## Bchgurl321

4everLV said:


> Center: 1.51, G, VS2
> Sidestones: 0.50 total, G, VS/SI
> Metal: 19k white gold
> Ring size: 4.5



gorgeous! Your the first person I have ever seen with the same size ring finger! awesome!


----------



## jmaemonte

CCmoiselleCC said:


> I'm posting my set!  Just married a few months ago



Beautiful and congratulations!!


----------



## chrrie

Been lurking on this thread for a while now! Excited to share what my boyfriend proposed with last month. Tiffany Soleste 1.02 center stone. My ring size is 6. He snuck in right before the price increase too. Love it!!


----------



## pointe1134

SophiaLee said:


> I think she meant it looks bigger than 1.3 carats, as it certainly does?



I sure hope so!


----------



## jmaemonte

chrrie said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a while now! Excited to share what my boyfriend proposed with last month. Tiffany Soleste 1.02 center stone. My ring size is 6. He snuck in right before the price increase too. Love it!!



Wow!!   It is gorgeous!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

chrrie said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a while now! Excited to share what my boyfriend proposed with last month. Tiffany Soleste 1.02 center stone. My ring size is 6. He snuck in right before the price increase too. Love it!!



Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!  It looks amazing!!


----------



## ulla

CCmoiselleCC said:


> I'm posting my set! Just married a few months ago


 
I love it, very beautiful.


----------



## needloub

chrrie said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a while now! Excited to share what my boyfriend proposed with last month. Tiffany Soleste 1.02 center stone. My ring size is 6. He snuck in right before the price increase too. Love it!!



Congratulations! I love halos!


----------



## hrhkaren

Gorgeous ring!!! 



bextasy said:


> Since this is one of my favorite threads to look at I decided I should post! Here is my ring... Emerald cut center stone GIA 3.48, side stone total weight 0.5, E, SI1, Excellent cut, Platinum, Ring size is 5.75.
> 
> http://[URL=http://i796.photobucket...exatthepurseforum/th_IMAG0430.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## hrhkaren

that is absolutely stunning!! congrats on the reset! 



adore1220 said:


> Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.


----------



## ImustShop

This is mine: 












is a 2.5 K color VS2.


----------



## jmaemonte

^^^beautiful!!


----------



## etk123

ImustShop said:


> This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a 2.5 K color VS2.



Gorgeous


----------



## *suzi*

sorbet18 said:


> My boyfriend of 10 years proposed Dec. 26th
> It's a Tiffany Solitaire, 1.14cts, H, VVS1, Ex/Ex/Ex Size 6 (a little loose so I need to get it re-sized)


 
Very pretty!


----------



## beverly20024

ImustShop said:


> This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a 2.5 K color VS2.



Well, WOW!! It's gorgeous.


----------



## freshie2096

ImustShop said:


> This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a 2.5 K color VS2.



Congrats and gorgeous!!


----------



## mic1987

Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## janeybeck

This is such a fun thread! I love my engagement ring and truly enjoy wearing everyday. The center is a princess cut, 1 carat, and each side has four baguettes; the total carat weight is 2.12 (I think). I wear a size 4 ring so I couldn't have lots going around the side but I wanted something ont he side; the designer did an excellent job incorporating some side work without it being lost on me. I love my ring!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

janeybeck said:


> This is such a fun thread! I love my engagement ring and truly enjoy wearing everyday. The center is a princess cut, 1 carat, and each side has four baguettes; the total carat weight is 2.12 (I think). I wear a size 4 ring so I couldn't have lots going around the side but I wanted something ont he side; the designer did an excellent job incorporating some side work without it being lost on me. I love my ring!


@janeybeck - I really love your ring!


----------



## janeybeck

Thank you!



DropBagGorgeous said:


> @janeybeck - I really love your ring!


----------



## kohl_mascara

ImustShop said:
			
		

> This is mine:
> 
> is a 2.5 K color VS2.



Wow!! Can i request to see more shots?? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## ImustShop

kohl_mascara said:


> Wow!! Can i request to see more shots?? It's gorgeous!!



Thanks Kohl, will upload more photo soon.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

a fun shot of my ring in hawaii   yes i have large hands....


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

oh and if anyone is wondering...his band is the 5 mm cartier platinum band, and my band is the cartier wg 2mm .5 ct eternity


----------



## scarlet555

^^Of course your cartier ering is so lovely and classy, how creative with the sand picture.


----------



## beverly20024

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> a fun shot of my ring in hawaii   yes i have large hands....



I love that!! Gorgeous ring.


----------



## rogersa

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> a fun shot of my ring in hawaii   yes i have large hands....



That is such a sweet picture! Just beautiful!


----------



## Mslizzy

Your ring is gorgeous, and the sand shot is very cute.


----------



## chantal1922

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> a fun shot of my ring in hawaii   yes i have large hands....


How cute!


----------



## kohl_mascara

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> a fun shot of my ring in hawaii   yes i have large hands....



Toooo cute!  Because of you and maria, I am obsessed with step-cut diamonds (just admiring, of course!).  And this pic is so adorable and special at the same time! And no, you do NOT have big hands!  It's just the camera angle!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> a fun shot of my ring in hawaii   yes i have large hands....



This is such a cute and creative picture!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lubird217

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> a fun shot of my ring in hawaii   yes i have large hands....



I absolutely love your ring and band! What a cute pic


----------



## marbella8

adore1220 said:


> Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.



May I ask what the approximate total Ct weight of the diamonds on the setting is, and what material,  14 or18 or platinum? I just looked at a similar setting. Also, if you don't mind, and u can pm me instead, how much did the setting cost? It is absolutely gooooooorgeous on you! Thanks so much!


----------



## cung

sorbet18 said:


> My boyfriend of 10 years proposed Dec. 26th
> It's a Tiffany Solitaire, 1.14cts, H, VVS1, Ex/Ex/Ex Size 6 (a little loose so I need to get it re-sized)


 
LOVE it.



adore1220 said:


> Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.


 
so pretty, and your diamond sparkles like crazy BTW 



Cyndee said:


> You don't see many marquise rings in this thread.....this is my 1.21ct, F color, VS2, marquise solitare with .25 ct guard.
> 
> View attachment 1537227
> View attachment 1537228
> View attachment 1537233


 
it looks so traditional. I personally like marquise diamond but it's not popular now, hard to find and if there is, it comes with big margin


----------



## ame

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> a fun shot of my ring in hawaii   yes i have large hands....



I LOVE this photo!


----------



## dusty paws

balenciaga i LOVE that shot!


----------



## HollyRF

Here's my .81 ct center stone Tiffany Embrace! Size 5. I LOVE it.


----------



## SophiaLee

^that is beautiful. The Embrace is my favorite Tiffany ring.


----------



## meeeks

Here's mine! We've been engaged for a while but I just got my ring today.  I'm thinking I need to go back because I find the band too thick and the heart is not centered.  Specs: 2 ct, H, VVS2, ideal cut


----------



## meeeks

meeeks said:
			
		

> Here's mine! We've been engaged for a while but I just got my ring today.  I'm thinking I need to go back because I find the band too thick and the heart is not centered.  Specs: 2 ct, H, VVS2, ideal cut



I posted in another thread that's it's I color but it's actually H color


----------



## freshie2096

meeeks said:


> Here's mine! We've been engaged for a while but I just got my ring today.  I'm thinking I need to go back because I find the band too thick and the heart is not centered.  Specs: 2 ct, H, VVS2, ideal cut



Love your heart shape, meeeks


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

HollyRF said:
			
		

> Here's my .81 ct center stone Tiffany Embrace! Size 5. I LOVE it.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lilcutie10195

Here is mine!


----------



## freshie2096

lilcutie10195 said:


> Here is mine!



Are the two side stones ruby??


----------



## lilcutie10195

They are saphires. That is both mine and FI birthstone


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lilcutie10195 said:


> Here is mine!



so cute!  is there a cute story with this picture


----------



## lilcutie10195

Thanks! It is from our engagement photos. We are HUGE rockies fans, have season tickets, and spend a looot of the baseball season at Coors field, we got access to the whole ball park to get our pictures done. The ring is on home plate!


----------



## purseaddict569

I've been looking at everyone's gorgeous rings for a few years now, although I don't "officially" have mine, it's FINALLY been purchased.  He let me take a pic with it on (I probably won't get it for a few months though!).  Please keep in mind it's an iphone pic and my hands were shaking 

1.7 centre yellow diamond, .60 halo/diamonds on band


----------



## PlainnJaine

Tiare said:
			
		

> After knowing eachother since 1996, (and being in a long-distance relationship since 2008,) I finally got engaged to my best friend and the love of my life.
> 
> Center stone is 1.30 carat round brilliant, F color, Hearts and Arrows/Ideal cut, VVS1 clarity. Excellent symmetry
> Side stones are .50 carat round brilliants in platinum.
> 
> Band size is 4.75



Beautiful! Loving the specs


----------



## Candice0985

purseaddict569 said:


> I've been looking at everyone's gorgeous rings for a few years now, although I don't "officially" have mine, it's FINALLY been purchased.  He let me take a pic with it on (I probably won't get it for a few months though!).  Please keep in mind it's an iphone pic and my hands were shaking
> 
> 1.7 centre yellow diamond, .60 halo/diamonds on band


love it!!


----------



## etk123

purseaddict569 said:


> I've been looking at everyone's gorgeous rings for a few years now, although I don't "officially" have mine, it's FINALLY been purchased.  He let me take a pic with it on (I probably won't get it for a few months though!).  Please keep in mind it's an iphone pic and my hands were shaking
> 
> 1.7 centre yellow diamond, .60 halo/diamonds on band



Gorgeous!! Oh, yellow diamonds...I hope it's on your hand soon.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

lilcutie10195 said:


> Thanks! It is from our engagement photos. We are HUGE rockies fans, have season tickets, and spend a looot of the baseball season at Coors field, we got access to the whole ball park to get our pictures done. The ring is on home plate!



Yay Colorado!  Pretty ring!


----------



## cung

purseaddict569 said:


> I've been looking at everyone's gorgeous rings for a few years now, although I don't "officially" have mine, it's FINALLY been purchased. He let me take a pic with it on (I probably won't get it for a few months though!). Please keep in mind it's an iphone pic and my hands were shaking
> 
> 1.7 centre yellow diamond, .60 halo/diamonds on band


 
congrats. once you have got it in your fingers, it is yours


----------



## Necromancer

*purseaddict569*, that's a lovely ring. When will that beauty be yours?


----------



## lovelife001

purseaddict569 said:


> I've been looking at everyone's gorgeous rings for a few years now, although I don't "officially" have mine, it's FINALLY been purchased.  He let me take a pic with it on (I probably won't get it for a few months though!).  Please keep in mind it's an iphone pic and my hands were shaking
> 
> 1.7 centre yellow diamond, .60 halo/diamonds on band



I Love the yellow diamond - your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## kohl_mascara

purseaddict569 said:
			
		

> I've been looking at everyone's gorgeous rings for a few years now, although I don't "officially" have mine, it's FINALLY been purchased.  He let me take a pic with it on (I probably won't get it for a few months though!).  Please keep in mind it's an iphone pic and my hands were shaking
> 
> 1.7 centre yellow diamond, .60 halo/diamonds on band



Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

HollyRF said:
			
		

> Here's my .81 ct center stone Tiffany Embrace! Size 5. I LOVE it.



I love the embrace!! It is so beautiful, congrats!!




			
				meeeks said:
			
		

> Here's mine! We've been engaged for a while but I just got my ring today.  I'm thinking I need to go back because I find the band too thick and the heart is not centered.  Specs: 2 ct, H, VVS2, ideal cut



Wow, what a stunner! And a heart diamond too, how sweet! Congrats!!




			
				lilcutie10195 said:
			
		

> Here is mine!



Beautiful and so unique!! Congrats!!!


----------



## tobefetching

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> a fun shot of my ring in hawaii  yes i have large hands....


 
I LOVE this picture! So creative and pretty.


----------



## neverenoughbags

purseaddict569 said:


> I've been looking at everyone's gorgeous rings for a few years now, although I don't "officially" have mine, it's FINALLY been purchased.  He let me take a pic with it on (I probably won't get it for a few months though!).  Please keep in mind it's an iphone pic and my hands were shaking
> 
> 1.7 centre yellow diamond, .60 halo/diamonds on band



I love your ring!!!    Congrats!   I can't wait until you get it officially!!!   Just wonder, did you get it in Toronto?  I haven't seen many yellow diamond sellers here.


----------



## rogersa

neverenoughbags said:
			
		

> I love your ring!!!    Congrats!   I can't wait until you get it officially!!!   Just wonder, did you get it in Toronto?  I haven't seen many yellow diamond sellers here.



I actually saw a similar ring to this in a window at sherway, I'm not sure if that's where hers is from but it does look similar! Congratulations!


----------



## lage

lilcutie10195 said:


> Here is mine!


Love the baseball shot, and the ring is beautiful.


----------



## lage

janeybeck said:


> This is such a fun thread! I love my engagement ring and truly enjoy wearing everyday. The center is a princess cut, 1 carat, and each side has four baguettes; the total carat weight is 2.12 (I think). I wear a size 4 ring so I couldn't have lots going around the side but I wanted something ont he side; the designer did an excellent job incorporating some side work without it being lost on me. I love my ring!


Lovely ring that is timeless and elegant - Enjoy!


----------



## designer1

I posted pics of mine, but they were taken down? Why?? Anyone know??


----------



## angellina2281

Long time admirer here! I was finally able to get a clear picture of my ring on accident lol. I got engaged 8/13 after 8.5 years of going out! It's only a I carat but it's perfect for me!


----------



## Anniesthetic

I wanted an "engagement ring" to wear for vacations and trips that I wouldn't be afraid of losing/someone stealing... so it's a fake. So fake that it in fact only cost $20. But man, is it fun to wear!


----------



## DiamondLover

*suzi* said:


> I haven't been on in a while (crazy busy year), but I just had to share my excitement... On December 23rd, I received this beautiful ring. I am normally more of a pave style person, but my fiance chose this all by himself. To my suprise, I absolutely LOVE it! It has a 1 carat diamond, with an amazing cut so it sparkles like crazy.... I'm thinking a pave wedding band will look gorgeous with it.
> 
> View attachment 1551681
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551682
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551683
> 
> 
> View attachment 1551684


This looks so elegant.  Even though you love pave, this ring will stand the test of time and will be one you'll still love when you're 101!  Love it!!!!


----------



## tartanwife

Here's my ring


----------



## justpeachy4397

angellina2281 said:


> Long time admirer here! I was finally able to get a clear picture of my ring on accident lol. I got engaged 8/13 after 8.5 years of going out! It's only a I carat but it's perfect for me!



gorgeous and looks much larger than 1 ct on you! do you have any more photos?


----------



## scarlet555

angellina2281 said:


> Long time admirer here! I was finally able to get a clear picture of my ring on accident lol. I got engaged 8/13 after 8.5 years of going out! It's only a I carat but it's perfect for me!


 
This ring is beautiful.  Never _only_ 1 carat!  It's a beauty!  I know, with tpf, you'll get the shrinking effect or wow my ring is small compared to some of these...  FYI, it looks so much bigger than 1 carat anyway.   Congrats!  More pics please!


----------



## angellina2281

I'm working on it! It's hard getting a good picture! Thank you for the compliments!  Yes the tpf def has the shrinking effect but I love my ring and I waited sooo long to get it


----------



## cantbelieve

Anniesthetic said:


> I wanted an "engagement ring" to wear for vacations and trips that I wouldn't be afraid of losing/someone stealing... so it's a fake. So fake that it in fact only cost $20. But man, is it fun to wear!



haha love this idea!


----------



## *suzi*

DiamondLover said:


> This looks so elegant. Even though you love pave, this ring will stand the test of time and will be one you'll still love when you're 101! Love it!!!!


 
Thank you so much! I found two thin pave bands today that will go on either side of the e ring. It really looks fabulous that way, and I really like that it's unique. Now, I'm really happy


----------



## *suzi*

tartanwife said:


> Here's my ring


 

That is gorgeous!


I love this thread. So many beautiful rings to drool over!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

I know I post my ring so much but I just got back wedding pictures and keep finding gems  
Here is my ring and my moms ring!  

My dad actually proposed to her with a CZ over 30 years ago (he was still in law school, lots of bills!)  and she only ever wore her wedding band while I was growing up (a rose gold and yellow gold flower eternity, it was very pretty and unique) but for their 25 wedding anniversary my dad finally replaced it with a real diamond!  I helped him pick it because she DID NOT WANT A DIAMOND!  Now that she has it though she LOVES IT.  It is 1.15 carats (the day they got married) and IF, I forget the color maybe a D or E, he wanted to get her the perfect diamond for waiting all these years!  I remember it took a really long time for him to find one he liked, it was quite annoying at the time, I wasn't really into diamonds back them.  Her ring is super white and sparkles LIKE CRAZY.  It is even set very low and still sparkles in every single light its crazy.  I wish the picture was more zoomed in but its just a screen shot...

anyway here we are  (oh and my bracelet is CZ's from KJL, nothing special  ...diamond tennis bracelet...one day...)


----------



## Samia

^ Lovely picture and both your rings are gorgeous and such a sweet story!


----------



## etk123

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I know I post my ring so much but I just got back wedding pictures and keep finding gems
> Here is my ring and my moms ring!
> 
> My dad actually proposed to her with a CZ over 30 years ago (he was still in law school, lots of bills!)  and she only ever wore her wedding band while I was growing up (a rose gold and yellow gold flower eternity, it was very pretty and unique) but for their 25 wedding anniversary my dad finally replaced it with a real diamond!  I helped him pick it because she DID NOT WANT A DIAMOND!  Now that she has it though she LOVES IT.  It is 1.15 carats (the day they got married) and IF, I forget the color maybe a D or E, he wanted to get her the perfect diamond for waiting all these years!  I remember it took a really long time for him to find one he liked, it was quite annoying at the time, I wasn't really into diamonds back them.  Her ring is super white and sparkles LIKE CRAZY.  It is even set very low and still sparkles in every single light its crazy.  I wish the picture was more zoomed in but its just a screen shot...
> 
> anyway here we are  (oh and my bracelet is CZ's from KJL, nothing special  ...diamond tennis bracelet...one day...)


That is the sweetest photo


----------



## Bag Fetish

Anniesthetic said:


> I wanted an "engagement ring" to wear for vacations and trips that I wouldn't be afraid of losing/someone stealing... so it's a fake. So fake that it in fact only cost $20. But man, is it fun to wear!


 
cute ring! my ex mil did the same thing when she went on vacation.


----------



## htabby

Hello, everyone has such beautiful rings!!!!  We got engaged last July and eloped this past December.  I didn't get my ring until November so I thought I would post it now.  I knew I wanted something a little different, with a bigger yellow center stone, emerald cut and a diamond halo.  My birthstone is sapphire so we both thought a yellow sapphire would be perfect.  I absolutely love the ring; however, what makes me happiest is that my husband loves it as much as I do!!!!!

The 5 row semi eternity diamond band was a ring my husband gave me two years ago when he wasn't quite ready to propose!!!!!

I hope you enjoy my pictures.


----------



## kohl_mascara

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I know I post my ring so much but I just got back wedding pictures and keep finding gems
> Here is my ring and my moms ring!
> 
> My dad actually proposed to her with a CZ over 30 years ago (he was still in law school, lots of bills!)  and she only ever wore her wedding band while I was growing up (a rose gold and yellow gold flower eternity, it was very pretty and unique) but for their 25 wedding anniversary my dad finally replaced it with a real diamond!  I helped him pick it because she DID NOT WANT A DIAMOND!  Now that she has it though she LOVES IT.  It is 1.15 carats (the day they got married) and IF, I forget the color maybe a D or E, he wanted to get her the perfect diamond for waiting all these years!  I remember it took a really long time for him to find one he liked, it was quite annoying at the time, I wasn't really into diamonds back them.  Her ring is super white and sparkles LIKE CRAZY.  It is even set very low and still sparkles in every single light its crazy.  I wish the picture was more zoomed in but its just a screen shot...
> 
> anyway here we are  (oh and my bracelet is CZ's from KJL, nothing special  ...diamond tennis bracelet...one day...)



Your pictures are always the best!! 



htabby said:


> Hello, everyone has such beautiful rings!!!!  We got engaged last July and eloped this past December.  I didn't get my ring until November so I thought I would post it now.  I knew I wanted something a little different, with a bigger yellow center stone, emerald cut and a diamond halo.  My birthstone is sapphire so we both thought a yellow sapphire would be perfect.  I absolutely love the ring; however, what makes me happiest is that my husband loves it as much as I do!!!!!
> 
> The 5 row semi eternity diamond band was a ring my husband gave me two years ago when he wasn't quite ready to propose!!!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my pictures.



I did enjoy the pictures of your gorgeous ring, thank you so much for sharing!  I love how unique it is!  Congrats!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

htabby said:


> Hello, everyone has such beautiful rings!!!!  We got engaged last July and eloped this past December.  I didn't get my ring until November so I thought I would post it now.  I knew I wanted something a little different, with a bigger yellow center stone, emerald cut and a diamond halo.  My birthstone is sapphire so we both thought a yellow sapphire would be perfect.  I absolutely love the ring; however, what makes me happiest is that my husband loves it as much as I do!!!!!
> 
> The 5 row semi eternity diamond band was a ring my husband gave me two years ago when he wasn't quite ready to propose!!!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my pictures.



wow i have never seen an emerald cut yellow diamond before!  pretty!  what are the stats if you dont mind me asking


----------



## kohl_mascara

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> wow i have never seen an emerald cut yellow diamond before!  pretty!  what are the stats if you dont mind me asking



I know, it's so pretty!  I think it's a yellow sapphire


----------



## htabby

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> wow i have never seen an emerald cut yellow diamond before!  pretty!  what are the stats if you dont mind me asking


Thank you very much.  Yes the center stone is a yellow sapphire and the rest of the stones are diamonds.  My favorite are yellow diamonds but sadly they are not in our budget!!!!  I wear a size 7.5 on my finger so I asked if I could take the budget that he had for a diamond ring and put something else together that would give me more finger coverage.  We ended up going a little over budget - however it turned out perfect to us and we both love it!!!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

htabby said:


> Thank you very much.  Yes the center stone is a yellow sapphire and the rest of the stones are diamonds.



lol oops sorry!

regardless, its pretty!


----------



## pandapharm

htabby said:


> Hello, everyone has such beautiful rings!!!! We got engaged last July and eloped this past December. I didn't get my ring until November so I thought I would post it now. I knew I wanted something a little different, with a bigger yellow center stone, emerald cut and a diamond halo. My birthstone is sapphire so we both thought a yellow sapphire would be perfect. I absolutely love the ring; however, what makes me happiest is that my husband loves it as much as I do!!!!!
> 
> The 5 row semi eternity diamond band was a ring my husband gave me two years ago when he wasn't quite ready to propose!!!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my pictures.


 
GORGEOUS yellow sapphire!! The emerald cut really sparkles. love the steering wheel shot!!


----------



## needloub

htabby said:


> Hello, everyone has such beautiful rings!!!!  We got engaged last July and eloped this past December.  I didn't get my ring until November so I thought I would post it now.  I knew I wanted something a little different, with a bigger yellow center stone, emerald cut and a diamond halo.  My birthstone is sapphire so we both thought a yellow sapphire would be perfect.  I absolutely love the ring; however, what makes me happiest is that my husband loves it as much as I do!!!!!
> 
> The 5 row semi eternity diamond band was a ring my husband gave me two years ago when he wasn't quite ready to propose!!!!!
> 
> I hope you enjoy my pictures.



So beautiful! I also love the gap between the ring and the band!


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous htabby! thats a really nice sapphire, love the cut!


----------



## htabby

needloub said:


> So beautiful! I also love the gap between the ring and the band!


Thank you very much.  I personally prefer a gap between the ering and band so I can see the two different rings.


----------



## htabby

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous htabby! thats a really nice sapphire, love the cut!


Thank you so much.....the color and cut are my favorite things about this ring!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

htabby said:


> Thank you so much.....the color and cut are my favorite things about this ring!!!!!


enjoy your lovely set


----------



## Miss Kris

angellina2281 said:


> Long time admirer here! I was finally able to get a clear picture of my ring on accident lol. I got engaged 8/13 after 8.5 years of going out! It's only a I carat but it's perfect for me!



Love it and love your doggie!  Cavalier?!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

tartanwife said:


> Here's my ring



amazing ring!!! Love the setting! Do you happen to have the stats?


----------



## koroleva25

Hi, everyone! I've been a lurker for awhile, and this thread is my absolute favourite.  All of your rings are stunning, and sometimes I come in here just for eye candy! And I really love the collegial, friendly atmosphere here.  Everyone is so supportive and nice!

I hope I'm posting in the right spot here.  My bf and I are looking at rings, and I think we're going to end up going to a jeweler so that I can design something I like.  I worked in the jewelry industry for over 5 years, and am generally quite detail-oriented/picky, so I have a fairly good idea of what I'd like.  I haven't been able to find exact pictures of what I'd like online, so I can't tell if it'll look great (it does in my head), or if I'm being ridiculous.  Any thoughts would be lovely!

I'm a huge pear-shaped diamond lover, and I'd love a ring with a split shank (I LOVE split shanks).  Most split shanks I've seen have 2 lines which are not parallel (they come out of the diamond and then widen, or vice versa).  I'd love a pear-shaped diamond with a pink diamond halo, with the lines of the shank being parallel, and done in rose gold and either pave or channel-set.  I've also seen pear-shaped rings with a double halo, but I'm divided on that.  I'm imagining the outer halo having yellow sapphires (or canary diamonds, if I'm lucky!) and the inner one being pink sapphires or diamonds.  And that doesn't take into consider the actual setting of the diamond, which I'd like to be white gold/platinum (so that my ring would be two-tone).  I'd also like some diamond work on the prongs.

Whew! My ring size is 5.25 or 5.5, so I don't even know if there's space for the double halo, and if the 2nd halo would take away from the diamond, especially if they're 2 different colours.  It could either look very unique/delicate (the halos would be very "thin," as I'm in love with delicate designs), or it could look like a clown carnival.

Any thoughts?


----------



## angellina2281

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> Love it and love your doggie!  Cavalier?!



Yes! He is the best!  he was pre engagement present hehe


----------



## Miss Kris

angellina2281 said:


> Yes! He is the best!  he was pre engagement present hehe



Bah!  I have one too!  He was present (right beside me as usual) for my proposal!  I want him in my wedding pics too!  Cavs are the best!


----------



## Swanky

Welcome!!! 

This is actually a photo thread.  We'd love to help you, soon you can start your own threads.  In the meantime, please browse around and contribute and when you're able to start a thread we'll be happy to help!



koroleva25 said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been a lurker for awhile, and this thread is my absolute favourite.  All of your rings are stunning, and sometimes I come in here just for eye candy! And I really love the collegial, friendly atmosphere here.  Everyone is so supportive and nice!
> 
> I hope I'm posting in the right spot here.  My bf and I are looking at rings, and I think we're going to end up going to a jeweler so that I can design something I like.  I worked in the jewelry industry for over 5 years, and am generally quite detail-oriented/picky, so I have a fairly good idea of what I'd like.  I haven't been able to find exact pictures of what I'd like online, so I can't tell if it'll look great (it does in my head), or if I'm being ridiculous.  Any thoughts would be lovely!
> 
> I'm a huge pear-shaped diamond lover, and I'd love a ring with a split shank (I LOVE split shanks).  Most split shanks I've seen have 2 lines which are not parallel (they come out of the diamond and then widen, or vice versa).  I'd love a pear-shaped diamond with a pink diamond halo, with the lines of the shank being parallel, and done in rose gold and either pave or channel-set.  I've also seen pear-shaped rings with a double halo, but I'm divided on that.  I'm imagining the outer halo having yellow sapphires (or canary diamonds, if I'm lucky!) and the inner one being pink sapphires or diamonds.  And that doesn't take into consider the actual setting of the diamond, which I'd like to be white gold/platinum (so that my ring would be two-tone).  I'd also like some diamond work on the prongs.
> 
> Whew! My ring size is 5.25 or 5.5, so I don't even know if there's space for the double halo, and if the 2nd halo would take away from the diamond, especially if they're 2 different colours.  It could either look very unique/delicate (the halos would be very "thin," as I'm in love with delicate designs), or it could look like a clown carnival.
> 
> Any thoughts?


----------



## tartanwife

*suzi* said:


> That is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I love this thread. So many beautiful rings to drool over!



Thank you so much!


----------



## tartanwife

sweetdreamer16 said:


> amazing ring!!! Love the setting! Do you happen to have the stats?



The centre stone is 1.63ct, J, VVS1. I'm not sure what the little stones in the platinum setting total to though!


----------



## purseaddict569

neverenoughbags said:


> I love your ring!!! Congrats! I can't wait until you get it officially!!! Just wonder, did you get it in Toronto? I haven't seen many yellow diamond sellers here.


 
I did get it in Toronto  Tiffany's, Birks, and the more expensive places generally have the yellow diamonds.  However, I have found small places that do have them.  And Rogersa was right, it is from Sherway!! There is one very similar to it now in the window.  There's another small jeweler in Sherway that does yellow as well.


----------



## purseaddict569

purseaddict569 said:


> I've been looking at everyone's gorgeous rings for a few years now, although I don't "officially" have mine, it's FINALLY been purchased. He let me take a pic with it on (I probably won't get it for a few months though!). Please keep in mind it's an iphone pic and my hands were shaking
> 
> 1.7 centre yellow diamond, .60 halo/diamonds on band


 
Thank you EVERYONE for the compliments  I should get it by May (latest), but my bf said I may get it sooner than expected!!! I'm hoping my bday in March


----------



## designer1

htabby said:


> Thank you very much.  I personally prefer a gap between the ering and band so I can see the two different rings.



It is a beautiful ring, I was gonna say it's too bad the band doesn't fit well against the ring (but I didn't realize some people actually like a gap between rings:wondering
I like stacking bands with mine, so the gap would look odd. Enjoy your set!


----------



## htabby

designer1 said:


> It is a beautiful ring, I was gonna say it's too bad the band doesn't fit well against the ring (but I didn't realize some people actually like a gap between rings:wondering
> I like stacking bands with mine, so the gap would look odd. Enjoy your set!


Thank you.  I do love the look of stacking bands as well.  Originally, I wasn't going to get a wedding band as the ring is larger and I have the 5 row diamond band on the other finger.  However, right before we got married I decided that I did want a band.  I had been looking on the celebrity ering thread and saw a lot of the rings had a gap as well which I started to really love!


----------



## designer1

I think the reason Celebs look like they have a gap between their rings, is because their rocks are SOOOoo big that they pull away from the other ring (band) because they are so damn heavy! Ha!!


----------



## needloub

htabby said:


> Thank you very much.  I personally prefer a gap between the ering and band so I can see the two different rings.



 My e-ring and band has the same look! I love gaps!


----------



## niry84

this is mine..i receive it as a christmas present..like 5 years ago from my boyfriend......i hope i will get a new ring in the near near near future  ..even if i'm in love with this ring..i'm in love with the tiffany's setting too!!


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful rings!!


----------



## lage

A lurking admirer for a while, Im finally posting a picture.  Seven years ago, my husband proposed with the center stone.  At the time we had the setting made, it was unusual (not anymore).  The engraving and milgrain around the sides and edges are wearing away, but I still love looking at it (and him).  

1.48ct H VS2 center stone, 2.01ct tw
18k white gold, size 5


----------



## fungirl08

lage said:
			
		

> A lurking admirer for a while, I&#146;m finally posting a picture.  Seven years ago, my husband proposed with the center stone.  At the time we had the setting made, it was unusual (not anymore).  The engraving and milgrain around the sides and edges are wearing away, but I still love looking at it (and him).
> 
> 1.48ct H VS2 center stone, 2.01ct tw
> 18k white gold, size 5



I LOVE you ring!  It's very beautiful.


----------



## AEGIS

just discovered this thread. everyone has such beautiful rings!!! so much variety. here is mine. i actually took this pic to post on the CL subforum on these random bracelets that i like.

it's a little over a carat,asscher cut, low setting obvi, i think size 6 or a little smaller,pretty good quality [don't remember but i have blinded people with the shine lol]

 i kinda wish i had chosen a different setting. maybe something a bit higher but i think i was scared of my ring getting in my way.  i hope to one day add another band on top.


----------



## Samia

Beautiful rings everyone!


----------



## lage

fungirl08 said:
			
		

> I LOVE you ring!  It's very beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## jayne01

Ring pics from our wedding day...I love finally getting to wear my wedding bands with my ring!


----------



## etk123

jayne01 said:


> Ring pics from our wedding day...I love finally getting to wear my wedding bands with my ring!
> 
> View attachment 1582349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1582352



So gorgeous and unique!!


----------



## cung

jayne01 said:


> Ring pics from our wedding day...I love finally getting to wear my wedding bands with my ring!
> 
> View attachment 1582349


 
wow, it lookd so unique as lace design. Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

AEGIS said:


> just discovered this thread. everyone has such beautiful rings!!! so much variety. here is mine. i actually took this pic to post on the CL subforum on these random bracelets that i like.
> 
> it's a little over a carat,asscher cut, low setting obvi, i think size 6 or a little smaller,pretty good quality [don't remember but i have blinded people with the shine lol]
> 
> i kinda wish i had chosen a different setting. maybe something a bit higher but i think i was scared of my ring getting in my way.  i hope to one day add another band on top.


Really pretty!!!


----------



## koroleva25

jayne01 said:


> Ring pics from our wedding day...I love finally getting to wear my wedding bands with my ring!
> 
> View attachment 1582349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1582352




stunning!!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Lovely rings everyone.


----------



## mandaart3

jayne01 said:


> Ring pics from our wedding day...I love finally getting to wear my wedding bands with my ring!
> 
> View attachment 1582349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1582352


Very very pretty!


----------



## jbweyer

I have been married now for almost 3 years, but just figured out how to post photos. Center is .75 and my ring size is a 6.25. I don't remember much more about it.


----------



## nwhite

jayne01 said:


> Ring pics from our wedding day...I love finally getting to wear my wedding bands with my ring!
> 
> View attachment 1582349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1582352



I LOOOVE your ring!  Beautiful!


----------



## GenYbagaddict

I am very new to the jewelry thread, having been a bag lady until I got married last year. I am now lurking around here to find out more about upgrading my ring.

I was worried the ring would get in the way and didn't want a bigger diamond... am still in two minds about it, but here's my 0.78 carat Tiffany 6 prong solitaire with my princess cut wedding band (I had to get a princess cut because my husband wanted my band to match his which features one single princess 0.09carat diamond)


----------



## MinaAnais

beautiful rings !!! I have been looking at all your beautiful rings for a while and they are all stunning!

I'm posting a few pictures of my engagement ring, it's a1.00 ceylon blue sapphire on a bespoke setting. We found a lovely jeweller who helped us  recreate antique rings and the art nouveau somehow. 















It's a bit challenging to find the wedding band now!


----------



## Anniesthetic

MinaAnais said:


> beautiful rings !!! I have been looking at all your beautiful rings for a while and they are all stunning!
> 
> I'm posting a few pictures of my engagement ring, it's a1.00 ceylon blue sapphire on a bespoke setting. We found a lovely jeweller who helped us  recreate antique rings and the art nouveau somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit challenging to find the wedding band now!



Gorgeous! What a unique spin on a traditional e-ring. Congratulations to you and yours!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

MinaAnais said:


> beautiful rings !!! I have been looking at all your beautiful rings for a while and they are all stunning!
> 
> I'm posting a few pictures of my engagement ring, it's a1.00 ceylon blue sapphire on a bespoke setting. We found a lovely jeweller who helped us  recreate antique rings and the art nouveau somehow.
> 
> 
> It's a bit challenging to find the wedding band now!



This is really gorgeous!! What a unique ring and the color is amazing!

Congratulations!! You could always have a band custom made so it's just as unique.


----------



## MinaAnais

Thank you for the kind words!

The sapphire comes from my grandmother's collection and it took us ages to decide for the design as we wanted something different. I am really pleased with the results 

The wedding band will also need to be bespoke but I am undecided between a diamond or a plain wedding band (which would be very practical and safe when I travel).

The wedding will be in 2013.. there is still time!


----------



## mai_LV

Here's mine.  Got married 4 years ago but still in love with it!!  




It's a 1.04 center stone.  F color.  Excellent cut.


----------



## etk123

mai_LV said:


> Here's mine.  Got married 4 years ago but still in love with it!!
> 
> View attachment 1589065
> 
> 
> It's a 1.04 center stone.  F color.  Excellent cut.



perfect!


----------



## meeeks

My new setting.  I had it set weeks ago but I wasn't happy with it.  Now I'm absolutely in love with it.  I cant wait until I can wear it with my wedding band.  I love how it sparkles!


----------



## surfergirljen

WOW Meeks that is so sparkly and pretty and unique!!! I think they did a great job!


----------



## kohl_mascara

mai_LV said:
			
		

> Here's mine.  Got married 4 years ago but still in love with it!!
> 
> It's a 1.04 center stone.  F color.  Excellent cut.



Beautiful!!! It is so crisp and white 




			
				meeeks said:
			
		

> My new setting.  I had it set weeks ago but I wasn't happy with it.  Now I'm absolutely in love with it.  I cant wait until I can wear it with my wedding band.  I love how it sparkles!



Wow, gorgeous and so sparkly!!


----------



## etk123

meeeks said:


> My new setting.  I had it set weeks ago but I wasn't happy with it.  Now I'm absolutely in love with it.  I cant wait until I can wear it with my wedding band.  I love how it sparkles!



I looove your heart!! Perfect so close to Valentine's Day.


----------



## ms.jayn

beautiful rings ladies  loving this thread! 

i recently got married and i'm iffy about my wedding band together with my e-ring.  what do you ladies think?  should i change my e-ring band or leave it?


----------



## etk123

ms.jayn said:


> beautiful rings ladies  loving this thread!
> 
> i recently got married and i'm iffy about my wedding band together with my e-ring.  what do you ladies think?  should i change my e-ring band or leave it?
> 
> View attachment 1590620



I think your set is gorgeous! It's so nice to have a solitiare, there's so many wedding bands that would look beautiful with it.


----------



## ChanelHoarder

meeeks said:


> My new setting.  I had it set weeks ago but I wasn't happy with it.  Now I'm absolutely in love with it.  I cant wait until I can wear it with my wedding band.  I love how it sparkles!



Wow! This is SUPER sparkly and gorgeous! Congrats on the new setting!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

ms.jayn said:


> beautiful rings ladies  loving this thread!
> 
> i recently got married and i'm iffy about my wedding band together with my e-ring.  what do you ladies think?  should i change my e-ring band or leave it?
> 
> View attachment 1590620



I LOVE your wedding band!! If you are unsure about it, you could always buy more wedding bands to go with your beautiful engagement ring!!


----------



## piperhallie

Here's my beautiful ring set! I adore it, and dear FI will be getting another milgrain band for the other side of my e-ring making it 3 rings total.


----------



## its so you

ms.jayn said:


> beautiful rings ladies  loving this thread!
> 
> i recently got married and i'm iffy about my wedding band together with my e-ring.  what do you ladies think?  should i change my e-ring band or leave it?
> 
> View attachment 1590620


I love the combo!!


----------



## ms.jayn

its so you said:


> I love the combo!!





ChanelHoarder said:


> I LOVE your wedding band!! If you are unsure about it, you could always buy more wedding bands to go with your beautiful engagement ring!!





etk123 said:


> I think your set is gorgeous! It's so nice to have a solitiare, there's so many wedding bands that would look beautiful with it.




thank you ladies! after repeatedly looking at the photo of it together it's starting to grow on me so i think i'll keep it for now


----------



## Necromancer

ms.jayn said:


> beautiful rings ladies  loving this thread!
> 
> i recently got married and i'm iffy about my wedding band together with my e-ring.  what do you ladies think?  should i change my e-ring band or leave it?



I love it, I think it's lovely. Congratulations on your marriage btw.


----------



## Contessa

ms.jayn said:


> beautiful rings ladies  loving this thread!
> 
> i recently got married and i'm iffy about my wedding band together with my e-ring.  what do you ladies think?  should i change my e-ring band or leave it?
> 
> View attachment 1590620



If you want my honest opinion, in this particular photo, your wedding band seems to over-power your e-ring. 

I think it should be vice versa. The e-ring should take centre stage & the wedding band while important, should enhance the e-ring, not take over as centre stage, kwim? 

A thinner say, 2mm eternity, or novo-esque band would look lovely


----------



## ms.jayn

Contessa said:
			
		

> If you want my honest opinion, in this particular photo, your wedding band seems to over-power your e-ring.
> 
> I think it should be vice versa. The e-ring should take centre stage & the wedding band while important, should enhance the e-ring, not take over as centre stage, kwim?
> 
> A thinner say, 2mm eternity, or novo-esque band would look lovely



thank you for your feedback!  

i love my wedding band and wouldn't change it at all. i originally didn't plan on wearing my e-ring anymore but my husband complained so i'm joining them like this for now. maybe in a couple years i can convince him to let me change the tacori e-ring band. right now, he says it's too soon. he nags that if i change it, it offends him and the time he put into choosing this ring haha


----------



## Contessa

ms.jayn said:


> thank you for your feedback!
> 
> i love my wedding band and wouldn't change it at all. i originally didn't plan on wearing my e-ring anymore but my husband complained so i'm joining them like this for now. maybe in a couple years i can convince him to let me change the tacori e-ring band. right now, he says it's too soon. he nags that if i change it, it offends him and the time he put into choosing this ring haha



Sounds perfect!


----------



## Necromancer

piperhallie said:


> Here's my beautiful ring set! I adore it, and dear FI will be getting another milgrain band for the other side of my e-ring making it 3 rings total.



Gorgeous.


----------



## piperhallie

Necromancer said:


> Gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## freakflagflyin

My 3/4 carat princess cut set in 14 k white gold
Clarity: SI
Color: H
I  This Ring!


----------



## freakflagflyin

ms.jayn said:


> beautiful rings ladies  loving this thread!
> 
> i recently got married and i'm iffy about my wedding band together with my e-ring.  what do you ladies think?  should i change my e-ring band or leave it?
> 
> View attachment 1590620



I honestly think it looks perfect!!! Its really up to you to decide though, if you dont love it you should change it.


----------



## Necromancer

freakflagflyin said:


> My 3/4 carat princess cut set in 14 k white gold
> Clarity: SI
> Color: H
> I  This Ring!



Your ring is beautiful, and it looks fab on your hand.


----------



## freakflagflyin

Necromancer said:


> Your ring is beautiful, and it looks fab on your hand.


Thank you very much


----------



## chessmont

Just lovely freak flag!


----------



## etk123

My Upgrade Do-over
for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol


----------



## swee7bebe

etk123 said:


> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol



WOW


----------



## needloub

etk123 said:


> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol



Beautiful and so classic!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol


I love it! you got this fast! enjoy your amazing upgrade!!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

etk123 said:


> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol



Wow it's amazing!  Congrats!  You were able to go way bigger than i thought!  It's perfect!  So glad u found a perfect one so quickly!!


----------



## etk123

swee7bebe said:


> WOW



Thx!!



> Beautiful and so classic!


Thank you!



> I love it! you got this fast! enjoy your amazing upgrade!!!


Omg I know it was fast! The jeweler got a bunch of stones in for us to choose from. I am beyond thrilled with it! Thanks!



> Wow it's amazing! Congrats! You were able to go way bigger than i thought! It's perfect! So glad u found a perfect one so quickly!!


I blew my jewelry budget for the next 15 yrs, but it's absolutely my dream ring lol! Thank you!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

etk123 said:


> I blew my jewelry budget for the next 15 yrs, but it's absolutely my dream ring lol! Thank you!



Good for you!  Budgets are only a guideline... Lol!  It's just amazing!!


----------



## scarlet555

etk123 said:


> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol



This is so very pretty!  Congrats etk  This is beautiful!  Did I miss your reveal?


----------



## etk123

scarlet555 said:


> This is so very pretty!  Congrats etk  This is beautiful!  Did I miss your reveal?



Thank you! There's more pics in my thread about downsizing and still happy. I'd post the link if I knew how.


----------



## Monica

etk123 said:


> Thank you! There's more pics in my thread about downsizing and still happy. I'd post the link if I knew how.


Gorgeous etk123!!! What a pretty rock!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

etk123 said:
			
		

> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol



Faint... Gorgeous and congrats!


----------



## kohl_mascara

etk123 said:
			
		

> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol



GORGEOUS!!!!  omg I'm in love! And I'm so happy you got it so fast!!  I demand more pics!!! Lol.


----------



## meeeks

Update! Got my wedding band finally! Tying the knot today


----------



## etk123

OMG congrats!!!! Gorgeous wedding band too!


----------



## LV_L0ver

etk123 said:


> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol



Wow~ Very very nice~ Congrats!!


----------



## Missrocks

etk123 said:


> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol



Congrats! It is beautiful!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Stunning! I  it! Congrats!



etk123 said:


> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol



Congratulations!!!! 


meeeks said:


> Update! Got my wedding band finally! Tying the knot today


----------



## lilmountaingirl

meeeks said:


> Update! Got my wedding band finally! Tying the knot today



I really love your ring.  It is one of my favorites.  Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:


> My Upgrade Do-over
> for our 15 yrs we upgraded to a 2.5ct pear 3 stone....gorgeous, but just not my dream ring....back to the jeweler....final results...
> 2.32 F Si1 med flour, H&A... DD said it was a princess ring lol



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## etk123

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Beautiful!!!!



thank you!


----------



## Chineka

meeeks said:
			
		

> Update! Got my wedding band finally! Tying the knot today



I love it. It's so unique and pretty.


----------



## Chineka

ms.jayn said:
			
		

> beautiful rings ladies  loving this thread!
> 
> i recently got married and i'm iffy about my wedding band together with my e-ring.  what do you ladies think?  should i change my e-ring band or leave it?



I think it looks great as is.


----------



## Chineka

Here is my engagement ring and wedding band. 14kt gold and both a size 4.


----------



## Monica

Chineka said:


> Here is my engagement ring and wedding band. 14kt gold and both a size 4.



 gorgeous combination Chineka. Very elegant rings!!!


----------



## Chineka

Monica said:
			
		

> gorgeous combination Chineka. Very elegant rings!!!



Thanks


----------



## scarlet555

Chineka said:


> Here is my engagement ring and wedding band. 14kt gold and both a size 4.


 
every time I see yellow gold jewelry, it makes me   Beautiful and classic.


----------



## etk123

Chineka said:


> Here is my engagement ring and wedding band. 14kt gold and both a size 4.



So timeless, beautiful!


----------



## Chineka

etk123 said:


> So timeless, beautiful!



 Thanks 



scarlet555 said:


> every time I see yellow gold jewelry, it makes me   Beautiful and classic.



Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## lazeny

Here's mine.  It's a 0.6ct round brilliant solitaire in white gold. My fiance proposed to me on Christmas Eve, w/c is also the eve of his birthday.


----------



## Chineka

lazeny said:


> Here's mine.  It's a 0.6ct round brilliant solitaire in white gold. My fiance proposed to me on Christmas Eve, w/c is also the eve of his birthday.



Very pretty and that's cute how you put it in the flowers.


----------



## Vali

lazeny, 

Classic and gorgeous .


----------



## girliceclimber

Got engaged last summer after 7 years of dating! Finally got around to putting up pics of my ring. 

Ring size 5.5, center stone is 1.25 hearts and arrows, H VS2.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello everyone!!!

I thought of adding my new love to this beautiful thread! To make a long story short my hubby was sweet enough to let me pick out an upgrade ring because the one I had was not exactly what I wanted and with that ring we went the custom route and unfortunately had a lot of issues with it. This time around I did suggest we try the custom route once more and see what happens, however DH wanted me to have my dream ring with out any future hassels. He ended up telling me I could get the Tiffany Soleste since that was the ring that I really wanted (I just did not like the price tag lol). Also our 4yr anniversary is this month so he wanted me to have it by then!

Now on to the good stuff PICS!!!

Her stats are: Tiffany & Co. Soleste cushion cut 2.51, H color VS1 clarity, and the ring has .49 total weight & those diamonds are F/G VS. Btw, my ring size is a 9, sorry for the pics being so big hehe


----------



## dialv

Wow sprinkles it is stunning. I love the display case too!


----------



## wantitneedit

Sprinkles, that is gorgeous, congrats!  what are the bands that you are wearing with the e-ring?


----------



## piperhallie

Sprinkles- your ring is GORGEOUS and tdf!!! Love it!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

wantitneedit said:


> Sprinkles, that is gorgeous, congrats!  what are the bands that you are wearing with the e-ring?



Hi, thanks so much! The two bands are from Tiffany's metro line, I adore them & they are perfect for stacking!

dialv, piperhallie, thank you very much!!!


----------



## wantitneedit

I thought so.  Do you know if they come in a variety of specs?  diamond size/colour/cut/clarity etc ?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

wantitneedit said:


> I thought so.  Do you know if they come in a variety of specs?  diamond size/colour/cut/clarity etc ?



I believe they just come in one size but they do offer them in rose gold with diamonds and also different gem ones like pink sapphire etc...


----------



## etk123

lazeny said:


> Here's mine.  It's a 0.6ct round brilliant solitaire in white gold. My fiance proposed to me on Christmas Eve, w/c is also the eve of his birthday.



Your ring is perfect!


----------



## etk123

girliceclimber said:


> Got engaged last summer after 7 years of dating! Finally got around to putting up pics of my ring.
> 
> Ring size 5.5, center stone is 1.25 hearts and arrows, H VS2.




Gorgeous!! And the setting is TDF!


----------



## etk123

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> I thought of adding my new love to this beautiful thread! To make a long story short my hubby was sweet enough to let me pick out an upgrade ring because the one I had was not exactly what I wanted and with that ring we went the custom route and unfortunately had a lot of issues with it. This time around I did suggest we try the custom route once more and see what happens, however DH wanted me to have my dream ring with out any future hassels. He ended up telling me I could get the Tiffany Soleste since that was the ring that I really wanted (I just did not like the price tag lol). Also our 4yr anniversary is this month so he wanted me to have it by then!
> 
> Now on to the good stuff PICS!!!
> 
> Her stats are: Tiffany & Co. Soleste cushion cut 2.51, H color VS1 clarity, and the ring has .49 total weight & those diamonds are F/G VS. Btw, my ring size is a 9, sorry for the pics being so big hehe



O.M.G. This is perfection. Seriously.
 Enjoy your gorgeous new ring, and btw, nice hubby!!!


----------



## lucydee

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> I thought of adding my new love to this beautiful thread! To make a long story short my hubby was sweet enough to let me pick out an upgrade ring because the one I had was not exactly what I wanted and with that ring we went the custom route and unfortunately had a lot of issues with it. This time around I did suggest we try the custom route once more and see what happens, however DH wanted me to have my dream ring with out any future hassels. He ended up telling me I could get the Tiffany Soleste since that was the ring that I really wanted (I just did not like the price tag lol). Also our 4yr anniversary is this month so he wanted me to have it by then!
> 
> Now on to the good stuff PICS!!!
> 
> Her stats are: Tiffany & Co. Soleste cushion cut 2.51, H color VS1 clarity, and the ring has .49 total weight & those diamonds are F/G VS. Btw, my ring size is a 9, sorry for the pics being so big hehe


 
I love your new ring!  Absolutley Stunning!  I am in the process of ugrading my ring, just got my diamond which is a 2.02 ct cushion and I have not picked the setting yet.  You're setting is Gorgeous!  Love it!
Congrats on 4 years and many many more


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

lucydee said:


> I love your new ring!  Absolutley Stunning!  I am in the process of ugrading my ring, just got my diamond which is a 2.02 ct cushion and I have not picked the setting yet.  You're setting is Gorgeous!  Love it!
> Congrats on 4 years and many many more




Aww thanks!!! You should look at Leon Mege or Victor Canera for settings they have some gorgeous ones in different styles for cushions! I actually looked at both of them and thought of going with Leon to make me a ring but DH wanted me to have the Soleste, I'm sure you will end up with something beautiful, take your time and enjoy the process!


etk123, thank you sweetie!


----------



## girliceclimber

etk123 said:


> Gorgeous!! And the setting is TDF!



Thanks etk!  DF picked it out himself and I was impressed!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> I thought of adding my new love to this beautiful thread! To make a long story short my hubby was sweet enough to let me pick out an upgrade ring because the one I had was not exactly what I wanted and with that ring we went the custom route and unfortunately had a lot of issues with it. This time around I did suggest we try the custom route once more and see what happens, however DH wanted me to have my dream ring with out any future hassels. He ended up telling me I could get the Tiffany Soleste since that was the ring that I really wanted (I just did not like the price tag lol). Also our 4yr anniversary is this month so he wanted me to have it by then!
> 
> Now on to the good stuff PICS!!!
> 
> Her stats are: Tiffany & Co. Soleste cushion cut 2.51, H color VS1 clarity, and the ring has .49 total weight & those diamonds are F/G VS. Btw, my ring size is a 9, sorry for the pics being so big hehe








Gorgeous!


----------



## acrowcounted

girliceclimber said:


> Got engaged last summer after 7 years of dating! Finally got around to putting up pics of my ring.
> 
> Ring size 5.5, center stone is 1.25 hearts and arrows, H VS2.



I'm typically a solitaire girl but oh my gosh, I am in love with your ring!  The setting is tapered PERFECTLY to accentuate the center stone without overwhelming it. Its really stunning. Congrats on having a man with such great taste!!


----------



## girliceclimber

acrowcounted said:


> I'm typically a solitaire girl but oh my gosh, I am in love with your ring!  The setting is tapered PERFECTLY to accentuate the center stone without overwhelming it. Its really stunning. Congrats on having a man with such great taste!!



Thanks!! I was honestly shocked that he picked out something that I loved so much - so many times, he's bought me jewelry that I frankly did not like. I guess he made the right decisions with the one piece of jewelry that really mattered.


----------



## cellardoor433

This is a lovely thread - I really enjoyed reading people's stories and the pics. Here is mine (for some reason there's a "scratchy" look on the right stone - I need to remember to wipe the ring with soft cloth before taking the pic!):


----------



## Samia

cellardoor433 said:


> This is a lovely thread - I really enjoyed reading people's stories and the pics. Here is mine (for some reason there's a "scratchy" look on the right stone - I need to remember to wipe the ring with soft cloth before taking the pic!):


Beautiful ring!


----------



## nicole75

Sweet Cavalier!!! I have two, (a tri-color and a Blenheim) so I love to see others!  Great ring btw!!



angellina2281 said:


> Long time admirer here! I was finally able to get a clear picture of my ring on accident lol. I got engaged 8/13 after 8.5 years of going out! It's only a I carat but it's perfect for me!


----------



## angellina2281

Miss Kris said:


> Bah!  I have one too!  He was present (right beside me as usual) for my proposal!  I want him in my wedding pics too!  Cavs are the best!



lol he is always with me too! He was also present during my engagement.  He is the sweetest dog ever.   Unfortunatly, he might not be in my wedding pictures bc I might be having a destination wedding but a separate photo shoot did cross my mind for him to be in the wedding pics


----------



## cellardoor433

Samia said:


> Beautiful ring!



Thank you


----------



## angellina2281

nicole75 said:
			
		

> Sweet Cavalier!!! I have two, (a tri-color and a Blenheim) so I love to see others!  Great ring btw!!



Thank you! Cavaliers are the best! I love how caring and loving they are


----------



## cung

cellardoor433 said:


> This is a lovely thread - I really enjoyed reading people's stories and the pics. Here is mine (for some reason there's a "scratchy" look on the right stone - I need to remember to wipe the ring with soft cloth before taking the pic!):


 
wow, so unique. Is it blue diamond?


----------



## cellardoor433

cung said:


> wow, so unique. Is it blue diamond?



Thanks - they're sapphires - blue diamonds would be a bit pricey for us


----------



## Isachristy

girliceclimber said:


> Got engaged last summer after 7 years of dating! Finally got around to putting up pics of my ring.
> 
> Ring size 5.5, center stone is 1.25 hearts and arrows, H VS2.


So beautiful~~


----------



## jadebythesea

Hi ladies, I'm new to forum, signed up but got scared and didn't come back lol! I love jewellery and all of your rings are gorgeous..
My boyfriend proposed to me last June 5th on my 21st birthday. He is a jeweller and handmade my ring with the highest clarity colour etc of diamonds and sapphires. I can get the exact details when he comes home from work, until now here's some pictures! I always wanted sapphires as navy blue is my joint favourite colour along with pink lol! I also wanted gold, as silver isn't for me and white gold just isn't my thing.


----------



## Samia

^ Welcome to the forum and thats a pretty ring


----------



## Jahpson

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> I thought of adding my new love to this beautiful thread! To make a long story short my hubby was sweet enough to let me pick out an upgrade ring because the one I had was not exactly what I wanted and with that ring we went the custom route and unfortunately had a lot of issues with it. This time around I did suggest we try the custom route once more and see what happens, however DH wanted me to have my dream ring with out any future hassels. He ended up telling me I could get the Tiffany Soleste since that was the ring that I really wanted (I just did not like the price tag lol). Also our 4yr anniversary is this month so he wanted me to have it by then!
> 
> Now on to the good stuff PICS!!!
> 
> Her stats are: Tiffany & Co. Soleste cushion cut 2.51, H color VS1 clarity, and the ring has .49 total weight & those diamonds are F/G VS. Btw, my ring size is a 9, sorry for the pics being so big hehe



I will take the ring and the nail polish thanks!


----------



## Jahpson

jadebythesea said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to forum, signed up but got scared and didn't come back lol! I love jewellery and all of your rings are gorgeous..
> My boyfriend proposed to me last June 5th on my 21st birthday. He is a jeweller and handmade my ring with the highest clarity colour etc of diamonds and sapphires. I can get the exact details when he comes home from work, until now here's some pictures! I always wanted sapphires as navy blue is my joint favourite colour along with pink lol! I also wanted gold, as silver isn't for me and white gold just isn't my thing.



Sapphire flower! I love it


----------



## bagladyseattle

adore1220 said:


> Just reset the center stone from my original ring into this cushion halo.


 
It is absolutely stunning!


----------



## cung

jadebythesea said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to forum, signed up but got scared and didn't come back lol! I love jewellery and all of your rings are gorgeous..
> My boyfriend proposed to me last June 5th on my 21st birthday. He is a jeweller and handmade my ring with the highest clarity colour etc of diamonds and sapphires. I can get the exact details when he comes home from work, until now here's some pictures! I always wanted sapphires as navy blue is my joint favourite colour along with pink lol! I also wanted gold, as silver isn't for me and white gold just isn't my thing.


 
pretty ring for a sapphire. BTW, after the royal wedding, sapphire is come back for e-ring isn't it? It's traditional and timeless. Congrats.


----------



## cellardoor433

jadebythesea said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to forum, signed up but got scared and didn't come back lol! I love jewellery and all of your rings are gorgeous..
> My boyfriend proposed to me last June 5th on my 21st birthday. He is a jeweller and handmade my ring with the highest clarity colour etc of diamonds and sapphires. I can get the exact details when he comes home from work, until now here's some pictures! I always wanted sapphires as navy blue is my joint favourite colour along with pink lol! I also wanted gold, as silver isn't for me and white gold just isn't my thing.



What a beautiful ring! The yellow gold complements your skin tone and I love the colour of the sapphire. Sapphire engagement ring is the best


----------



## etk123

Just gonna slip these in here. I took some pics with the flash on.


----------



## etk123

:d


----------



## Isachristy

etk123 said:


> :d


What a beautiful ring!!  Is this the hearts and arrow diamond?


----------



## dearmissie

meeeks said:
			
		

> Update! Got my wedding band finally! Tying the knot today



Congrats sweetie!!


----------



## etk123

Isachristy said:


> What a beautiful ring!!  Is this the hearts and arrow diamond?



Yes it has hearts and arrows, not a brand name though. It never looks like that lol! That's just what happened from my camera flash, I found it very interesting.


----------



## ame

etk123 said:
			
		

> :d



Wow! Amazing arrows! That is so wild.


----------



## meeeks

dearmissie said:
			
		

> Congrats sweetie!!



Thank You!!


----------



## meeeks

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> WOW Meeks that is so sparkly and pretty and unique!!! I think they did a great job!



Thank you


----------



## meeeks

etk123 said:
			
		

> I looove your heart!! Perfect so close to Valentine's Day.



Thanks, doesn't compare to yours.  Yours Is gorgeous!


----------



## Nat_CAN

My now fiance proposed to me on a Valentine's day with this beautiful ring .  Center stone is 0.6 ct, setting in platinum.  Rign size 3.75 (a bit loose now but hope to fit better during summer ).


----------



## Nat_CAN

One more picture of the ring


----------



## freshie2096

Nat_CAN said:


> My now fiance proposed to me on a Valentine's day with this beautiful ring .  Center stone is 0.6 ct, setting in platinum.  Rign size 3.75 (a bit loose now but hope to fit better during summer ).



Very nice, congrats


----------



## Nat_CAN

Thanks freshie096


----------



## Monica

Nat_CAN said:


> One more picture of the ring



This is a beautiful ring!!! Congrats.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Nat_CAN said:
			
		

> My now fiance proposed to me on a Valentine's day with this beautiful ring .  Center stone is 0.6 ct, setting in platinum.  Rign size 3.75 (a bit loose now but hope to fit better during summer ).



Congratulations on your engagement! What a gorgeous classy ring


----------



## Nat_CAN

Monica said:


> This is a beautiful ring!!! Congrats.


 
Thank you Monica, I  my ring


----------



## Nat_CAN

justpeachy4397 said:


> Congratulations on your engagement! What a gorgeous classy ring


 
Thanks!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Nat_Can I love your ring!!!!! Just stunning.


----------



## twitspie

Love your ring Nat_CAN! congrats!


----------



## etk123

Nat_CAN said:


> One more picture of the ring



Your knife edge pave is GORGEOUS!! Congrats!


----------



## Machick333

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy! after gazing at the engagement ring threads for so long, i can FINALLY post mine! we got engaged last night and we're so excited!


 just seeing this now. OBSESSED with your ring! what type of setting is thatÉ


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> :d


Beautiful and the sparkle is just wow!


----------



## vuittonamour

Machick333 said:


> just seeing this now. OBSESSED with your ring! what type of setting is thatÉ



Thank you  it is just a basket setting I designed and had the jeweler make


----------



## bextasy

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nat_CAN

Thanks Dropbaggorgeous, Twitspie, and etk123


----------



## Slavisa

Nat_CAN said:


> One more picture of the ring



Stunning! Congratulations. Enjoy this special time


----------



## babyontheway

Excuse the blurry photo- but here is mine


----------



## CMM

Looks beautiful Babyontheway- Would love to know the stats of your oval?


----------



## etk123

babyontheway said:


> Excuse the blurry photo- but here is mine



Classic and beautiful! Would love more pics!


----------



## babyontheway

CMM said:


> Looks beautiful Babyontheway- Would love to know the stats of your oval?



Thank you. I am working on trying to change the setting....
The oval is 2.01, E color and VS 1
Size 5 1/2


----------



## babyontheway

etk123 said:


> Classic and beautiful! Would love more pics!



I will try and take better pictures soon. I am debating what to do with it- I hope very soon I can post an upgrade


----------



## mewt

just got engaged on the 29th!


----------



## Chineka

mewt said:
			
		

> just got engaged on the 29th!



Beautiful. I love the twists on the sides. Congratulations 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## etk123

mewt said:


> just got engaged on the 29th!



A leap day engagement how cute! Your ring is amazing, is it MWM?? Just gorgeous!!


----------



## mewt

yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!

here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:


----------



## swee7bebe

mewt said:


> yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!
> 
> here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:



so pretty!!!  it's so different!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

mewt said:


> yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!
> 
> here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:



your ring is so sweet and full of unique personality!  I love seeing rings like yours!  

congrats on your engagement!


----------



## etk123

mewt said:


> yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!
> 
> here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:



OMG congratulations!! I stalk the website, I'm desperately wanting a setting by him, and your ring is front page news!! It is a work of art, congratulations again!


----------



## Candice0985

mewt said:


> yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!
> 
> here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:


this is so pretty!! congratulations!


----------



## mewt

thanks everyone!!



etk123 said:


> OMG congratulations!! I stalk the website, I'm desperately wanting a setting by him, and your ring is front page news!! It is a work of art, congratulations again!


I hope you get what you want, I can't recommend him enough! he was great to work with, very patient and kind, we did it all via email since we live in different countries and it turned out better than I hoped for! and the ring feels so... luxurious. it's weighty for its size, and so smooth... like a solid waterdrop.

now I'm going to go through this thread and slowly ogle at everyone else's rings!


----------



## NLLadybug

bios.weddingbee.com/pics/166131/IMG_1366.JPG
 Verragio Venetian 5005R-2


----------



## emcosmo1639

mewt said:


> yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!
> 
> here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:



Gorgeous!!  So classy!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

mewt said:


> yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!
> 
> here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:



Oh I love this!! It's soo pretty and very, very unique!! Congrats on your engagement!!!


----------



## cookie888

mewt said:


> yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!
> 
> here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:



Absolutely stunning. I love the twists - so unique. The setting makes the diamond look like it's in a rose bud. Gorgeous!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

mewt said:


> just got engaged on the 29th!



Your ring is gorgeous!!  I love the flower and the vine.  So unique!  Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## kiwishopper

Congrats! Love the twisted ring design. It's really unique!



mewt said:


> just got engaged on the 29th!


----------



## pandapharm

mewt said:


> yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!
> 
> here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:



omg congratulations!!!!! You look SO happy and your ring is such a beauty, I love the lily design!!!! Leap day engagement is truly a rare thing to have, enjoy this special time!


----------



## Nat_CAN

So pretty!  Congrats on your engagement!



mewt said:


> yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!
> 
> here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:


----------



## frankiextah

i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !  


and a little youtube vid :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM


----------



## cookie888

^oh wow! gorgeous!
The youtube clip really shows off the sparkles. 
You're very lucky! ;o)


----------



## I'll take two

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM


Beautiful ring/diamond congrats.
Quality of the setting looks outstanding


----------



## Samia

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM


Beautiful ring! Congrats


----------



## etk123

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM



Your ring is crazy beautiful and sparkly!! I love it!!


----------



## LDDChanel

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM



Obsessed with your ring Frankie! It's gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## pandapharm

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM


 
beautiful!! congrats on your reset!!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

lanasyogamama said:


> I'll try to get things started!  Here is a pic of my set that my friend took when we were having family pics done this summer.  Not super close up but it's a 2.00 carat, VS1, J color.


Lovely


----------



## lucydee

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on tpf for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... Here it is ! :d
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyhsibdcj08&context=c388f686adoegstopdskiepc9nxr3zgwxunfm-wlvm


 GORGEOUS RING! Love it!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Mrs.Baker-to-be said:


> Here's Mine!
> 
> Tiffany, 1.24ct, with my Ritani band, .96ct (16 diamonds)
> Pics are from my wedding in September.


Simply beautiful!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

takeoutbox said:


> tiffanys embrace


Beautiful embrace!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

trustlove said:


> My Tiffany e-ring and & Tiffany w-band


Delicate beauty!


----------



## trustlove

mad_for_chanel said:


> Delicate beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## Contessa

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM



Very pretty. 

Who set this one?


----------



## needloub

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## cung

mewt said:


> yup!! I designed it with my SO and Mark pulled off the execution flawlessly. this is the first I've seen it in person, so it's quite a thrill!
> 
> here are some better pictures taken by Mark Morrell:


 
holy god, it's so pretty and unique, like a rose bud. Would you mind telling us the size of your stone? Just curious what size is perfect for such kid of setting.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

sindiecess said:


> My tiffany engagement ring, it not that spectacular compared to some other beautiful rings on here, but i think its pretty and simple
> 
> specs:
> 3.52 ct
> round
> E colour
> vvs1
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1382434&stc=1&d=1302980682://


Wow!


----------



## too_cute

Nat_CAN said:


> My now fiance proposed to me on a Valentine's day with this beautiful ring . Center stone is 0.6 ct, setting in platinum. Rign size 3.75 (a bit loose now but hope to fit better during summer ).


stunning!


----------



## mewt

^agreed!

and that vid is awesome, good idea using video to capture the full sparkly! *ponders*



cung said:


> holy god, it's so pretty and unique, like a rose bud. Would you mind telling us the size of your stone? Just curious what size is perfect for such kid of setting.


aww thanks! it's 0.5 carats, we did try on all sorts of sizes in shops but we both preferred exactly 0.5 on my finger. if it helps, my ring size is 4. I see a lot of blingtastic big rocks here and on other forums I frequent, and while it can be a stunning look on others, it wasn't for me.





also, since it's modeled after a lily-of-the-valley, and those flowers have such delicate small buds, it would make no sense to get a big version for the ring.

here are some outdoor photos! I want to take a vid now, hehehe. obsessed? maybe just a litttlle.


----------



## etk123

mewt said:


> ^agreed!
> 
> and that vid is awesome, good idea using video to capture the full sparkly! *ponders*
> 
> 
> aww thanks! it's 0.5 carats, we did try on all sorts of sizes in shops but we both preferred exactly 0.5 on my finger. if it helps, my ring size is 4. I see a lot of blingtastic big rocks here and on other forums I frequent, and while it can be a stunning look on others, it wasn't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, since it's modeled after a lily-of-the-valley, and those flowers have such delicate small buds, it would make no sense to get a big version for the ring.
> 
> here are some outdoor photos! I want to take a vid now, hehehe. obsessed? maybe just a litttlle.



Yes a video PLEASE! It's sooo pretty!


----------



## Monica

Very pretty ring Mewt! Lovely lily design.


----------



## Monica

Love it Frankie!!!  what a sparkle!
Nice video by the way.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM



holy moly!
what a showstopper.

beautiful!


----------



## karo

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM


Stunning!


----------



## cung

mewt said:


> ^agreed!
> 
> and that vid is awesome, good idea using video to capture the full sparkly! *ponders*
> 
> 
> aww thanks! it's 0.5 carats, we did try on all sorts of sizes in shops but we both preferred exactly 0.5 on my finger. if it helps, my ring size is 4. I see a lot of blingtastic big rocks here and on other forums I frequent, and while it can be a stunning look on others, it wasn't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, since it's modeled after a lily-of-the-valley, and those flowers have such delicate small buds, it would make no sense to get a big version for the ring.
> 
> here are some outdoor photos! I want to take a vid now, hehehe. obsessed? maybe just a litttlle.


 
it's SOOOO elicate and feminine, I have to say. But maybe it's too young for me since I have been in my late 30s and I do not think I could wear it in the 10 years to come  But I love the design and have use all my effort not pick up the phone and call Mark to order one like this  Will hold this idea for a while and wait a bit more to have a clear mind abt that... 
Again, congrats on your ring and engagement. It fits your personality perfectly...


----------



## kbella86

frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM



So Amazing!


----------



## whitepearl86

just playing around with lighting and roses


----------



## cung

whitepearl86 said:


> just playing around with lighting and roses


 
lovely...


----------



## ashlc68

whitepearl86 said:
			
		

> just playing around with lighting and roses



beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ashlc68

frankiextah said:
			
		

> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM



absolutely gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## msop04

frankiextah said:
			
		

> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM



Such a gorgeous reset!  Who did it?  Do you mind posting the specs me your ring?  Also, do you have any other photos of the profile or any other angles?  Love it!


----------



## msop04

...*of* your ring, that is.


----------



## redlove28

beautiful rings


----------



## Rimi

whitepearl86 said:


> just playing around with lighting and roses



i love that!


----------



## etk123

whitepearl86 said:


> just playing around with lighting and roses



Your ring is gorgeous!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

whitepearl86 said:


> just playing around with lighting and roses




Lovely!


----------



## whitepearl86

thank you ladies


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> I thought of adding my new love to this beautiful thread! To make a long story short my hubby was sweet enough to let me pick out an upgrade ring because the one I had was not exactly what I wanted and with that ring we went the custom route and unfortunately had a lot of issues with it. This time around I did suggest we try the custom route once more and see what happens, however DH wanted me to have my dream ring with out any future hassels. He ended up telling me I could get the Tiffany Soleste since that was the ring that I really wanted (I just did not like the price tag lol). Also our 4yr anniversary is this month so he wanted me to have it by then!
> 
> Now on to the good stuff PICS!!!
> 
> Her stats are: Tiffany & Co. Soleste cushion cut 2.51, H color VS1 clarity, and the ring has .49 total weight & those diamonds are F/G VS. Btw, my ring size is a 9, sorry for the pics being so big hehe


 

I love your ring!  What are the details on your bands ?


----------



## haju0907

Hi Girls, here is mine 
1Ct Round Brilliant with H colour, SI2, Excellent cut.


----------



## etk123

haju0907 said:


> Hi Girls, here is mine
> 1Ct Round Brilliant with H colour, SI2, Excellent cut.



Beautiful!! Just so classic and lovely!!


----------



## Machick333

here is mine. engaged in April 2009.

1.61 CT ring size 5.5

thinking about upgrading to 3 ct! (if anyone has suggestion of where to get stone, please PM me!)


----------



## etk123

Machick333 said:


> here is mine. engaged in April 2009.
> 
> 1.61 CT ring size 5.5
> 
> thinking about upgrading to 3 ct! (if anyone has suggestion of where to get stone, please PM me!)



Gorgeous set!! Love the 2 diamond bands with the solitaire!!! Lucky girl!


----------



## Monica

Machick333 said:


> here is mine. engaged in April 2009.
> 
> 1.61 CT ring size 5.5
> 
> thinking about upgrading to 3 ct! (if anyone has suggestion of where to get stone, please PM me!)



Gorgeous!!! Your current stone looks so big already.


----------



## Monica

haju0907 said:


> Hi Girls, here is mine
> 1Ct Round Brilliant with H colour, SI2, Excellent cut.



Lovely!!! I like your stone in combination with the pave band. Did you choose it together with your DH?


----------



## Monica

whitepearl86 said:


> just playing around with lighting and roses




How romantic and dreamy... Beautiful ring!!!


----------



## kbella86

Machick333 said:


> here is mine. engaged in April 2009.
> 
> 1.61 CT ring size 5.5
> 
> thinking about upgrading to 3 ct! (if anyone has suggestion of where to get stone, please PM me!)



Yes your ring looks massive already! The 3 carat is gonna be KNOCK- OUT! 

Can't wait to see 

Blue nile & good old gold are good sites for diamonds...


----------



## haju0907

Monica said:


> Lovely!!! I like your stone in combination with the pave band. Did you choose it together with your DH?


 
Thank you  Yeah, we both didn't want anything too fancy so this is most fanciest we will go.  Lol


----------



## cung

Machick333 said:


> here is mine. engaged in April 2009.
> 
> 1.61 CT ring size 5.5
> 
> thinking about upgrading to 3 ct! (if anyone has suggestion of where to get stone, please PM me!)


 
well, I think the diamond is just PERFECT in size. If you go for 3ct you should wear it alone, not stacking with 2 eternity bands anymore.


----------



## Swanky

I wear my 3.67 w/ an eternity or 2


----------



## cookie888

Machick333 said:


> here is mine. engaged in April 2009.
> 
> 1.61 CT ring size 5.5
> 
> thinking about upgrading to 3 ct! (if anyone has suggestion of where to get stone, please PM me!)



Wow! You're a lucky girl to be getting an upgrade from 1.6 to 3ct in 2 years! The 1.6ct looks so big on your already, you'll be knocking people over with the 3ct!   If you do decide to go for it, we'd love to hear the design concepts. Good luck!


----------



## dearpenny

gah! i am drooling over here with all these amazing rings  keep 'em coming  i went to the tiffany store on valentine's/my anniversary with my bf and tried on the soleste. it was love at first sight. i am extremely envious of those who have it! :coolpics:


----------



## Jeanxy

.


----------



## Jeanxy

DF agreed to let me post a pic! I am quite photo shy... but here goes my first photo post ever on TPF.

A yellow diamond Tiffany Soleste which DF picked out himself   It was a complete surprise!







Sorry about the photo quality, it was taken with my iphone.  It truly does sparkle a lot!!!


----------



## kbella86

Jeanxy said:


> DF agreed to let me post a pic! I am quite photo shy... but here goes my first photo post ever on TPF.
> 
> A yellow diamond Tiffany Soleste which DF picked out himself   It was a complete surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the photo quality, it was taken with my iphone.  It truly does sparkle a lot!!!



GORGEOUS!! I LOVE THE SOLESTE!!


----------



## needloub

Jeanxy said:


> DF agreed to let me post a pic! I am quite photo shy... but here goes my first photo post ever on TPF.
> 
> A yellow diamond Tiffany Soleste which DF picked out himself   It was a complete surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the photo quality, it was taken with my iphone.  It truly does sparkle a lot!!!



So gorgeous!!


----------



## etk123

Jeanxy said:


> DF agreed to let me post a pic! I am quite photo shy... but here goes my first photo post ever on TPF.
> 
> A yellow diamond Tiffany Soleste which DF picked out himself   It was a complete surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the photo quality, it was taken with my iphone.  It truly does sparkle a lot!!!



Look at that sunshine! Gorgeous and thank you for sharing! Your DF did an amazing job.


----------



## jmaemonte

Jeanxy said:


> DF agreed to let me post a pic! I am quite photo shy... but here goes my first photo post ever on TPF.
> 
> A yellow diamond Tiffany Soleste which DF picked out himself   It was a complete surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the photo quality, it was taken with my iphone.  It truly does sparkle a lot!!!



It's beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bbpetro

wedding band too


----------



## ChanelDiorLover

I really enjoyed looking at all your beautiful rings! I just got engaged and here's mine - DF picked the ring out himself and it was a complete surprise! It is a 1.15ct Tiffany, H, VS1. For reference my finger is sized at 4.25.


----------



## twitspie

Gorgeous rings Ladies!


----------



## Contessa

ChanelDiorLover said:


> I really enjoyed looking at all your beautiful rings! I just got engaged and here's mine - DF picked the ring out himself and it was a complete surprise! It is a 1.15ct Tiffany, H, VS1. For reference my finger is sized at 4.25.



Looks way larger than the 1.15 ct stats!

I love it!


----------



## cung

ChanelDiorLover said:


> I really enjoyed looking at all your beautiful rings! I just got engaged and here's mine - DF picked the ring out himself and it was a complete surprise! It is a 1.15ct Tiffany, H, VS1. For reference my finger is sized at 4.25.


 
I'm 4.25 too and it looks much bigger than 1.15ct in your finger. Maybe it's perfect coverage proportion  Congrats on your engagement


----------



## pixiesparkle

mewt said:


> ^agreed!
> 
> and that vid is awesome, good idea using video to capture the full sparkly! *ponders*
> 
> 
> aww thanks! it's 0.5 carats, we did try on all sorts of sizes in shops but we both preferred exactly 0.5 on my finger. if it helps, my ring size is 4. I see a lot of blingtastic big rocks here and on other forums I frequent, and while it can be a stunning look on others, it wasn't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, since it's modeled after a lily-of-the-valley, and those flowers have such delicate small buds, it would make no sense to get a big version for the ring.
> 
> here are some outdoor photos! I want to take a vid now, hehehe. obsessed? maybe just a litttlle.


 your ring is so beautiful!!! modelling pics pls!! =)


----------



## whitepearl86

Jeanxy said:


> DF agreed to let me post a pic! I am quite photo shy... but here goes my first photo post ever on TPF.
> 
> A yellow diamond Tiffany Soleste which DF picked out himself   It was a complete surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the photo quality, it was taken with my iphone.  It truly does sparkle a lot!!!


lovely!


----------



## whitepearl86

ChanelDiorLover said:


> I really enjoyed looking at all your beautiful rings! I just got engaged and here's mine - DF picked the ring out himself and it was a complete surprise! It is a 1.15ct Tiffany, H, VS1. For reference my finger is sized at 4.25.


that looks stunning

makes me want to de-halo my ring


----------



## meluvs2shop

_i'm not always a fan of halo settings (don't hate me for that!) but this is a beauty! enjoy it!_



frankiextah said:


> i haven't been on TPF for a while and had a re-set since i last visited ... here it is !
> 
> 
> and a little youtube vid :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYHSIbdcJ08&context=C388f686ADOEgsToPDskIePc9nXR3zGWXUNFm-wlVM


----------



## DearBuddha

This is my e-ring, with my newly upgraded wedding band. The e-ring is a 1 ct. blue diamond (asscher cut), with side trillions that equal .33cts. 

My husband upgraded my plain wedding band for my birthday. It's a 7-stone .60 prong set diamond band (both rings are platinum).


----------



## Jeanxy

kbella86 said:


> GORGEOUS!! I LOVE THE SOLESTE!!


 


needloub said:


> So gorgeous!!


 


etk123 said:


> Look at that sunshine! Gorgeous and thank you for sharing! Your DF did an amazing job.


 


jmaemonte said:


> It's beautiful! Congratulations!!!


 


whitepearl86 said:


> lovely!


 
Thank you so much!!! I will try to get better photos, although my photography skills are likely not up to par 

Thank you for all the wonderful compliments! I really love my ring!!


----------



## mlopez149

DearBuddha, the new wedding band is beautiful, congrats!  I absolutely love your blue diamond asscher!


----------



## DearBuddha

Thank you so much, that's sweet! I love it, too!


----------



## etk123

DearBuddha said:


> This is my e-ring, with my newly upgraded wedding band. The e-ring is a 1 ct. blue diamond (asscher cut), with side trillions that equal .33cts.
> 
> My husband upgraded my plain wedding band for my birthday. It's a 7-stone .60 prong set diamond band (both rings are platinum).



The set looks beautiful! Your blue asscher is really just stunning!


----------



## ChanelDiorLover

Thank you so much ladies


----------



## Jira

DearBuddha said:


> This is my e-ring, with my newly upgraded wedding band. The e-ring is a 1 ct. blue diamond (asscher cut), with side trillions that equal .33cts.
> 
> My husband upgraded my plain wedding band for my birthday. It's a 7-stone .60 prong set diamond band (both rings are platinum).



The blue diamond is beautiful! I love the look of these 2 together -- they're very elegant.


----------



## All Smiles

Nothing too flashy


----------



## faintlymacabre

I am now officially engaged!!!  My fiancé and I had been waiting on the ring for a while...  We picked it out together.  

It's an 18k rose gold and white gold setting by Alishan.  Everything they do is still handmade!  Difficult to see in these pics, but the ring is a white gold "band" that goes all the way around, and can be seen underneath the rose gold lace pattern which overlays the top half.

Nothing to write home about compared to the massive rocks on here (envy!!), but I think it suits my finger well enough.  0.58ct E VS2, excellent ideal cut.


----------



## kbella86

faintlymacabre said:


> I am now officially engaged!!!  My fiancé and I had been waiting on the ring for a while...  We picked it out together.
> 
> It's an 18k rose gold and white gold setting by Alishan.  Everything they do is still handmade!  Difficult to see in these pics, but the ring is a white gold "band" that goes all the way around, and can be seen underneath the rose gold lace pattern which overlays the top half.
> 
> Nothing to write home about compared to the massive rocks on here (envy!!), but I think it suits my finger well enough.  0.58ct E VS2, excellent ideal cut.



The ring suits your hand beautifully! I love it!!


----------



## jmaemonte

faintlymacabre said:


> I am now officially engaged!!!  My fiancé and I had been waiting on the ring for a while...  We picked it out together.
> 
> It's an 18k rose gold and white gold setting by Alishan.  Everything they do is still handmade!  Difficult to see in these pics, but the ring is a white gold "band" that goes all the way around, and can be seen underneath the rose gold lace pattern which overlays the top half.
> 
> Nothing to write home about compared to the massive rocks on here (envy!!), but I think it suits my finger well enough.  0.58ct E VS2, excellent ideal cut.



Gorgeous!!!  I love the band!!


----------



## cung

faintlymacabre said:


> I am now officially engaged!!! My fiancé and I had been waiting on the ring for a while... We picked it out together.
> 
> It's an 18k rose gold and white gold setting by Alishan. Everything they do is still handmade! Difficult to see in these pics, but the ring is a white gold "band" that goes all the way around, and can be seen underneath the rose gold lace pattern which overlays the top half.
> 
> Nothing to write home about compared to the massive rocks on here (envy!!), but I think it suits my finger well enough. 0.58ct E VS2, excellent ideal cut.


 
so elegant and feminine. Your goldsmith did an excellent job indeed. Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## DearBuddha

faintlymacabre said:


> I am now officially engaged!!!  My fiancé and I had been waiting on the ring for a while...  We picked it out together.
> 
> It's an 18k rose gold and white gold setting by Alishan.  Everything they do is still handmade!  Difficult to see in these pics, but the ring is a white gold "band" that goes all the way around, and can be seen underneath the rose gold lace pattern which overlays the top half.
> 
> Nothing to write home about compared to the massive rocks on here (envy!!), but I think it suits my finger well enough.  0.58ct E VS2, excellent ideal cut.



What a beautiful and unique engagement ring! I love it, especially the rose gold lace overlay - that's a clincher for me. Simply stunning, and it looks wonderful on your long fingers. It's a very elegant ring! 

Congratulations, by the way!!


----------



## lovelife001

faintlymacabre said:


> I am now officially engaged!!!  My fiancé and I had been waiting on the ring for a while...  We picked it out together.
> 
> It's an 18k rose gold and white gold setting by Alishan.  Everything they do is still handmade!  Difficult to see in these pics, but the ring is a white gold "band" that goes all the way around, and can be seen underneath the rose gold lace pattern which overlays the top half.
> 
> Nothing to write home about compared to the massive rocks on here (envy!!), but I think it suits my finger well enough.  0.58ct E VS2, excellent ideal cut.



GORGEOUS. Its so classy!


----------



## ellief

Here is mine.  Sometimes wear all three, sometimes just two.


----------



## etk123

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1648488
> 
> 
> Nothing too flashy


Beautiful and classic!


faintlymacabre said:


> I am now officially engaged!!!  My fiancé and I had been waiting on the ring for a while...  We picked it out together.
> 
> It's an 18k rose gold and white gold setting by Alishan.  Everything they do is still handmade!  Difficult to see in these pics, but the ring is a white gold "band" that goes all the way around, and can be seen underneath the rose gold lace pattern which overlays the top half.
> 
> Nothing to write home about compared to the massive rocks on here (envy!!), but I think it suits my finger well enough.  0.58ct E VS2, excellent ideal cut.


Seriously gorgeous! Pink, lace, and diamond all together, you lucky girl!!


ellief said:


> Here is mine.  Sometimes wear all three, sometimes just two.
> 
> View attachment 1649505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1649506



Ah, gorgous step cuts!!!


----------



## Theren

Finally got a decent picture of the yellow and pink.. and of course on here it looks white... Fancy light yellow diamonds are hard to get good pictures of.


----------



## R2D2

mine..


----------



## oceanbaby

Iv been admiring this thread for quite some time , I love seeing all the different engagement rings that everyone has , its soooo exciting!!!

Soooo here is mine :

the pear stone is 4.41 ct
side stones are 1.53 ct total
E color

I Absolutely LOVE it !!


----------



## may3545

^Stunning!


----------



## dzi

dear all, i am new here.

here's mine :
- Lazare (from Larry's Jewellery) diamond 1.5ct
- Tiffany Channel-set band ring with a full circle of round brilliant diamonds in platinum.


----------



## oceanbaby

dzi said:


> dear all, i am new here.
> 
> here's mine :
> - Lazare (from Larry's Jewellery) diamond 1.5ct
> - Tiffany Channel-set band ring with a full circle of round brilliant diamonds in platinum.


Very Beautiful !


----------



## cung

dzi said:


> dear all, i am new here.
> 
> here's mine :
> - Lazare (from Larry's Jewellery) diamond 1.5ct
> - Tiffany Channel-set band ring with a full circle of round brilliant diamonds in platinum.


 
it's fabulous, but to be honest, what I am looking at first is your Hermes, not diamond


----------



## bagladyseattle

oceanbaby said:


> Iv been admiring this thread for quite some time , I love seeing all the different engagement rings that everyone has , its soooo exciting!!!
> 
> Soooo here is mine :
> 
> the pear stone is 4.41 ct
> side stones are 1.53 ct total
> E color
> 
> I Absolutely LOVE it !!




OMG! Faint Faint Faint...


----------



## bagladyseattle

dzi said:


> dear all, i am new here.
> 
> here's mine :
> - Lazare (from Larry's Jewellery) diamond 1.5ct
> - Tiffany Channel-set band ring with a full circle of round brilliant diamonds in platinum.



Welcome Dzi!  Bling w/ Croc Birkin, can they get any hotter! Thank you for sharing.  All three are stunning.


----------



## msop04

dzi said:
			
		

> dear all, i am new here.
> 
> here's mine :
> - Lazare (from Larry's Jewellery) diamond 1.5ct
> - Tiffany Channel-set band ring with a full circle of round brilliant diamonds in platinum.



Beautiful set!  May I ask who made the setting, Tiffany & Co. or another designer?


----------



## bling*lover

oceanbaby said:


> Iv been admiring this thread for quite some time , I love seeing all the different engagement rings that everyone has , its soooo exciting!!!
> 
> Soooo here is mine :
> 
> the pear stone is 4.41 ct
> side stones are 1.53 ct total
> E color
> 
> I Absolutely LOVE it !!


 
I don't usually post in this thread (always lurking though)! Today I have to because this ring is breathtakingly stunning. Major congratulations!


----------



## pixiesparkle

oceanbaby said:


> Iv been admiring this thread for quite some time , I love seeing all the different engagement rings that everyone has , its soooo exciting!!!
> 
> Soooo here is mine :
> 
> the pear stone is 4.41 ct
> side stones are 1.53 ct total
> E color
> 
> I Absolutely LOVE it !!


I've seen my fabulous rings in this thread but your ring took my breath away!! It's so amazingly beautiful and elegant


----------



## oceanbaby

may3545 said:


> ^Stunning!





bagladyseattle said:


> OMG! Faint Faint Faint...





bling*lover said:


> I don't usually post in this thread (always lurking though)! Today I have to because this ring is breathtakingly stunning. Major congratulations!





pixiesparkle said:


> I've seen my fabulous rings in this thread but your ring took my breath away!! It's so amazingly beautiful and elegant






Thank you so much ladies for all your sweet compliments , 
it is so very kind of you all .


----------



## onegirlcreative

here is mine. it's been a while since i've posted my e-ring, but this is more updated since i now wear it with different rings.

pear: 3 carats
side baguettes: about .50 carats each

small 2 mm white gold band

i don't know the exact specs of the 5 diamond/anniversary band


----------



## onegirlcreative

oceanbaby said:


> Iv been admiring this thread for quite some time , I love seeing all the different engagement rings that everyone has , its soooo exciting!!!
> 
> Soooo here is mine :
> 
> the pear stone is 4.41 ct
> side stones are 1.53 ct total
> E color
> 
> I Absolutely LOVE it !!



gorgeous!!! i love pear shaped diamonds (obviously since that's what mine is)


----------



## etk123

Theren said:


> Finally got a decent picture of the yellow and pink.. and of course on here it looks white... Fancy light yellow diamonds are hard to get good pictures of.


This is like a gorgeous dessert somehow!!!! Love it!


R2D2 said:


> mine..


So gorgeous!!!!


dzi said:


> dear all, i am new here.
> 
> here's mine :
> - Lazare (from Larry's Jewellery) diamond 1.5ct
> - Tiffany Channel-set band ring with a full circle of round brilliant diamonds in platinum.



Perfect set


----------



## etk123

oceanbaby said:


> Iv been admiring this thread for quite some time , I love seeing all the different engagement rings that everyone has , its soooo exciting!!!
> 
> Soooo here is mine :
> 
> the pear stone is 4.41 ct
> side stones are 1.53 ct total
> E color
> 
> I Absolutely LOVE it !!





onegirlcreative said:


> here is mine. it's been a while since i've posted my e-ring, but this is more updated since i now wear it with different rings.
> 
> pear: 3 carats
> side baguettes: about .50 carats each
> 
> small 2 mm white gold band
> 
> i don't know the exact specs of the 5 diamond/anniversary band



Oh my goodness ladies, these are both absolutely exquisite! I love pears too!! I hope you enjoy looking at them as much as we all do!


----------



## laurayuki

I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!

Center stone 3.04 ct

My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures


----------



## pinkboopy25

^^^^^ That is beautiful!!! Even Frenchie can rock it!


----------



## etk123

laurayuki said:


> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures



Megabling!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dzi

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Welcome Dzi!  Bling w/ Croc Birkin, can they get any hotter! Thank you for sharing.  All three are stunning.



that's my fav crocs kelly wallet 




			
				etk123 said:
			
		

> Perfect set



thank you


----------



## dzi

msop04 said:


> Beautiful set!  May I ask who made the setting, Tiffany & Co. or another designer?



the  _solitaire diamond ring is set by Larry Jewelry in platinum_ (http://www.larryjewelry.com)

another band I bought it from Tiffany & Co.​ 


cung said:


> it's fabulous, but to be honest, what I am looking at first is your Hermes, not diamond



:giggles:


----------



## needloub

laurayuki said:


> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures



Gosh, this is beautiful!  I love halos!


----------



## oceanbaby

laurayuki said:


> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures


Beautiful Ring , I love the picture of your ring on your doggie  its so adorable.....
Im a huge Dog Lover as well !!!
 Congrats !!!


----------



## msop04

dzi said:
			
		

> the  solitaire diamond ring is set by Larry Jewelry in platinum
> 
> (http://www.larryjewelry.com)
> 
> another band I bought it from Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Thanks for responding so quickly!  I visited the website, but did not see the solitare setting.  I really love it - it looks JUST LIKE THE TIFFANY!   Did you have the company custom make it for you, as I am very interested in that very setting!


----------



## cung

laurayuki said:


> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct


 
It's really stunning!!!! Congrats with your engagement too...


----------



## laurayuki

pinkboopy25 said:


> ^^^^^ That is beautiful!!! Even Frenchie can rock it!





etk123 said:


> Megabling!!! Gorgeous!!!!





needloub said:


> Gosh, this is beautiful!  I love halos!





oceanbaby said:


> Beautiful Ring , I love the picture of your ring on your doggie  its so adorable.....
> Im a huge Dog Lover as well !!!
> Congrats !!!





cung said:


> It's really stunning!!!! Congrats with your engagement too...



Thank you all!!!  I love everyone's ring on this thread and glad I could add to the mix! Hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## materialgurl

laurayuki said:


> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures



omg that is the most gorgeous ring ever! congrats!


----------



## whoops

laurayuki said:
			
		

> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures



I die!!!

Wow that is beautiful!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

ellief said:
			
		

> Here is mine.  Sometimes wear all three, sometimes just two.



Omg love your long emerald LOVE!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

laurayuki said:
			
		

> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures



This is literally my friends dream ring! So pretty! She wants it haha 

Congrats on your engagement and happy wedding planning!!!


----------



## Sass

laurayuki said:
			
		

> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures



 A stunning ring fit for one of tPF's most fashionable gals. Your guy did well


----------



## diamondboyband

Sass said:


> A stunning ring fit for one of tPF's most fashionable gals. Your guy did well


It is amazing ring. The center diamond so starkle!


----------



## Theren

etk123 said:


> This is like a gorgeous dessert somehow!!!! Love it!


  Thank you. Im going to work on getting a better picture of the pink and yellow diamonds.. the color is so pretty on them and in pictures they dont come out.


----------



## laurayuki

materialgurl said:


> omg that is the most gorgeous ring ever! congrats!


 


whoops said:


> I die!!!
> 
> Wow that is beautiful!


 


BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> This is literally my friends dream ring! So pretty! She wants it haha
> 
> Congrats on your engagement and happy wedding planning!!!


 


Sass said:


> A stunning ring fit for one of tPF's most fashionable gals. Your guy did well


 


diamondboyband said:


> It is amazing ring. The center diamond so starkle!


 
Thank you all  

Finally took some nice pictures in the sun. iphone actually does amazing pictures!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

laurayuki said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Finally took some nice pictures in the sun. iphone actually does amazing pictures!





wow!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

ellief said:


> Here is mine.  Sometimes wear all three, sometimes just two.
> 
> View attachment 1649505





may I ask the specs on your ring?

I have a 2ct emerald and I am wondering the difference of look between longer and shorter cuts.  TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laurayuki said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Finally took some nice pictures in the sun. iphone actually does amazing pictures!


 
AMAZING.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

laurayuki said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Finally took some nice pictures in the sun. iphone actually does amazing pictures!



This is STUNNING!


----------



## ellief

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> may I ask the specs on your ring?
> 
> I have a 2ct emerald and I am wondering the difference of look between longer and shorter cuts.  TIA!



Mine is 1.92ct and measures 9.2 x 6.8 x 3.7

Is a pic of yours posted and I missed it?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

ellief said:


> Mine is 1.92ct and measures 9.2 x 6.8 x 3.7
> 
> Is a pic of yours posted and I missed it?



THANKS!

wow!  it look ginormous on you!  great finger coverage.  what size are you?

I have a size 6.75/7 (54 french size)...I will get mm measurements when my DH gets home, dont know where he keeps the papers ahah! 

here are some pics I have previous posted!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-yours-look-like-662246-113.html#post20560179

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...s-yours-look-like-662246-65.html#post19605307


----------



## htabby

laurayuki said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Finally took some nice pictures in the sun. iphone actually does amazing pictures!



Gorgeous!!!!!  Absolutely love it!


----------



## baghorder

dzi said:


> dear all, i am new here.
> 
> here's mine :
> - Lazare (from Larry's Jewellery) diamond 1.5ct
> - Tiffany Channel-set band ring with a full circle of round brilliant diamonds in platinum.



This is such a beautiful set. Your wedding band is exactly the one I've always imagined I'd (hopefully) get one day.


----------



## pixiesparkle

laurayuki said:


> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures


  this ring is beyond amazing!!!!!! so stunning and sparkly  ..I've just recently got engaged as well. Have you set a date yet?


----------



## lucydee

laurayuki said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Finally took some nice pictures in the sun. iphone actually does amazing pictures!


Gorgeous Ring!  I love how it sparkles!


----------



## zahra

Here's my engagement ring, made by Mike Robinson from Robinson Designer Goldsmith. It's a one-off, completely custom and hand forged ring that I am totally in love with. 

Stats for those who are interested:
- ruthenium platinum, 18ct rose gold and 18ct yellow gold
- 10.10 grams of metal all up (it has a definite weight on the finger)
- 4.09ct Old Mine Brilliant diamond
- 0.214ct Argyle Pink (5P) diamonds (26 in total)
- 0.075ct Fancy Intense Yellow diamonds (6 in total)
- 0.690ct marquise cut diamonds (10 in total)
- 0.315cts melee diamonds (36 in total)
- 5.384 total carat weight

lh6.googleusercontent.com/-CFpuPr7GBnc/T1WF7yyZVuI/AAAAAAAAA4I/bzI669a5ej4/s640/blogger-image--1935075819.jpg

lh6.googleusercontent.com/-7UNBs-iJv7M/T1WF48btB4I/AAAAAAAAA3w/IhcaZc__U9I/s640/blogger-image--2009684950.jpg


----------



## pixiesparkle

zahra said:


> Here's my engagement ring, made by Mike Robinson from Robinson Designer Goldsmith. It's a one-off, completely custom and hand forged ring that I am totally in love with.
> 
> Stats for those who are interested:
> - ruthenium platinum, 18ct rose gold and 18ct yellow gold
> - 10.10 grams of metal all up (it has a definite weight on the finger)
> - 4.09ct Old Mine Brilliant diamond
> - 0.214ct Argyle Pink (5P) diamonds (26 in total)
> - 0.075ct Fancy Intense Yellow diamonds (6 in total)
> - 0.690ct marquise cut diamonds (10 in total)
> - 0.315cts melee diamonds (36 in total)
> - 5.384 total carat weight
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-CFpuPr7GBnc/T1WF7yyZVuI/AAAAAAAAA4I/bzI669a5ej4/s640/blogger-image--1935075819.jpg
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-7UNBs-iJv7M/T1WF48btB4I/AAAAAAAAA3w/IhcaZc__U9I/s640/blogger-image--2009684950.jpg


oh wow your ring is super gorgeous!! I love the subtle pink diamonds


----------



## zahra

Sorry about the pictures - trying again!


----------



## Candice0985

zahra said:


> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!


.....wow


----------



## HauteMama

zahra said:


> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!


 
Amazing ring!


----------



## cung

zahra said:


> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!


 
don't know what to say... try to breath... SOOO amazing


----------



## etk123

zahra said:


> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!


----------



## Bitten

laurayuki said:


> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures


 
OMG!! I die!!! 

*laurayuki*, that ring is BEYOND!!!! Truly truly spectacular, you must absolutely love having it on your finger!!


----------



## Bitten

zahra said:


> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!


 
 

*runs around room madly* 

*zahra* that is SPECTACULAR!!! What a stunning design and so perfectly set!!


----------



## Bitten

laurayuki said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Finally took some nice pictures in the sun. iphone actually does amazing pictures!


 
See, now I'm really jealous...not of your ring (well, maybe a little ) but seriously your iPhone pics look amazing!!! 

I think I need to try some outdoors and see if I can get a better result...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

zahra said:


> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!


 
Oh wow this is so cool!!


----------



## Theren

zahra said:


> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!


 This is amazing


----------



## Theren

Finally got some decent pictures of the two colors...


----------



## sweetdreamer16

zahra said:


> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!



omg!!!!!! Speechless!


----------



## outtacontrol

My goodness ladies!! Those are amazing rings!!!

I posted my e-ring with the origional centre stone waaaaay back in april of '09
The centre stone was .46 of a carat. I have since replaced that stone with a 1.02 carat. Im sure it won`t be the last time! lol I think it looks much better! The origional setting remains the same. Please exuse my chubby fingers and iphone pics..

pre-upgrade







post-upgrade


----------



## outtacontrol

Im sorry they are so large!! I dont know how to make them smaller...


----------



## nduddles

i got engaged way back in oct 2008, and i remember the months before that when i lurked around TPF for posts on engagement rings. seeing real women's rings helped me determine that i really wanted a round brilliant. i was thinking of going for solitaire setting, until my then future MIL decided it was too simple (thank God for her!). 

the specs: center stone is about 1.5ct, I/J, VVS2. i'm a size 5. for the wedding band, i think the stones are about 0.6pt each, if i remember correctly.

my friends and colleagues say my stone's already pretty big, so i'm pretty thankful to my generous husband  it's small compared to the other beautiful rocks here though, i am so envious!!!

my only problem with this thread is that i now really really really want a halo setting! lol!


----------



## lucydee

outtacontrol said:


> My goodness ladies!! Those are amazing rings!!!
> 
> I posted my e-ring with the origional centre stone waaaaay back in april of '09
> The centre stone was .46 of a carat. I have since replaced that stone with a 1.02 carat. Im sure it won`t be the last time! lol I think it looks much better! The origional setting remains the same. Please exuse my chubby fingers and iphone pics..
> 
> pre-upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post-upgrade


 
Beautiful, Looks Gorgeous on you!
Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## lucydee

nduddles said:


> i got engaged way back in oct 2008, and i remember the months before that when i lurked around TPF for posts on engagement rings. seeing real women's rings helped me determine that i really wanted a round brilliant. i was thinking of going for solitaire setting, until my then future MIL decided it was too simple (thank God for her!).
> 
> the specs: center stone is about 1.5ct, I/J, VVS2. i'm a size 5. for the wedding band, i think the stones are about 0.6pt each, if i remember correctly.
> 
> my friends and colleagues say my stone's already pretty big, so i'm pretty thankful to my generous husband  it's small compared to the other beautiful rocks here though, i am so envious!!!
> 
> my only problem with this thread is that i now really really really want a halo setting! lol!


 
I love your ring the way it is, Gorgeous!  If you do a halo, the center stone is even going to look larger.  Love how it looks now on your finger


----------



## lucydee

zahra said:


> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!


WOW, Just WOW!  That is some ring!


----------



## nduddles

lucydee said:


> I love your ring the way it is, Gorgeous!  If you do a halo, the center stone is even going to look larger.  Love how it looks now on your finger



thank you!  i have always wanted the halo setting, but my husband finds it a bit OTT. i already hinted of a re-setting plan after a few more years though


----------



## mewt

pixiesparkle said:


> your ring is so beautiful!!! modelling pics pls!! =)



finally took a video of my lily ring!
http://youtu.be/Rs7VGNsdx1U

every time I come back to this thread I have to put on my sunglasses. those are some serious bling, ladies! wow. :sunnies


----------



## Candice0985

mewt said:


> finally took a video of my lily ring!
> http://youtu.be/Rs7VGNsdx1U
> 
> every time I come back to this thread I have to put on my sunglasses. those are some serious bling, ladies! wow. :sunnies


it looks amazing, such a feminine design!


----------



## cpdoll

zahra said:


> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!



WOW! This is an amazing ring.


----------



## LaBoisson

mewt said:


> finally took a video of my lily ring!
> http://youtu.be/Rs7VGNsdx1U
> 
> every time I come back to this thread I have to put on my sunglasses. those are some serious bling, ladies! wow. :sunnies



lovely


----------



## etk123

mewt said:


> finally took a video of my lily ring!
> http://youtu.be/Rs7VGNsdx1U
> 
> every time I come back to this thread I have to put on my sunglasses. those are some serious bling, ladies! wow. :sunnies



It's sooo feminine and gorgeous! Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## karo

ellief said:


> Here is mine.  Sometimes wear all three, sometimes just two.
> 
> View attachment 1649505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1649506


What a stunning ring! Love it! Really gorgeous.


----------



## outtacontrol

nduddles said:


> i got engaged way back in oct 2008, and i remember the months before that when i lurked around TPF for posts on engagement rings. seeing real women's rings helped me determine that i really wanted a round brilliant. i was thinking of going for solitaire setting, until my then future MIL decided it was too simple (thank God for her!).
> 
> the specs: center stone is about 1.5ct, I/J, VVS2. i'm a size 5. for the wedding band, i think the stones are about 0.6pt each, if i remember correctly.
> 
> my friends and colleagues say my stone's already pretty big, so i'm pretty thankful to my generous husband  it's small compared to the other beautiful rocks here though, i am so envious!!!
> 
> my only problem with this thread is that i now really really really want a halo setting! lol!


 
Your ring is absolutely perfect! I wouldn't put a halo on it if I where you! Its funny that you say that because seeing all of the gorgeous solitaires is making me want one, instead of a halo!! But my DH picked it out for me and it would break his little heart if I changed it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Here's one more shot, with my wedding band! crappy pic because it really sparkles!


----------



## outtacontrol

lucydee said:


> Beautiful, Looks Gorgeous on you!
> Congrats on the upgrade!


 
Thank you lucydee!


----------



## nduddles

outtacontrol said:


> Your ring is absolutely perfect! I wouldn't put a halo on it if I where you! Its funny that you say that because seeing all of the gorgeous solitaires is making me want one, instead of a halo!! But my DH picked it out for me and it would break his little heart if I changed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one more shot, with my wedding band! crappy pic because it really sparkles!



haha it's usually the case isn't it, when you want the opposite of what you have? but i'm also thinking of just buying more bands to stack with my stash 

btw, your ring's gorgeous!!!


----------



## drspock7

Here's mine. The engagement part actually has a brushed gold and the actual wedding band is the thin piece closer to my wrist.

The 2nd ring is another run that has our names and wedding date engraved on it.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

iv posted before however i lost both my wedding bands while staying in a hotel for almost 3 months (moved over sea's)

so my husband replaced it and here is my new band with my engagement ring


----------



## fumi

ItzBellaDuh said:


> iv posted before however i lost both my wedding bands while staying in a hotel for almost 3 months (moved over sea's)
> 
> so my husband replaced it and here is my new band with my engagement ring



Wow your rings are so sparkly and decadent! 
Would you mind telling me the carat size of the circular diamonds on your wedding band? I'm thinking of getting one like it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

ItzBellaDuh said:
			
		

> iv posted before however i lost both my wedding bands while staying in a hotel for almost 3 months (moved over sea's)
> 
> so my husband replaced it and here is my new band with my engagement ring



Beautiful.. Love your nails..


----------



## nduddles

ItzBellaDuh said:


> iv posted before however i lost both my wedding bands while staying in a hotel for almost 3 months (moved over sea's)
> 
> so my husband replaced it and here is my new band with my engagement ring



oh i love the combo, i like the way it kinda looks like stacked bands, as well as the different shapes of the stones!


----------



## celebfanatic

These rings are amazing! Mine's a pave round cut Danhov ring. I like rings that have a classic, vintage feel. I don't like very modern or architectural rings. But oddly, when it comes to furniture, clothing and everything BUT jewelry I prefer modern.


----------



## nduddles

celebfanatic said:


> These rings are amazing! Mine's a pave round cut Danhov ring. I like rings that have a classic, vintage feel. I don't like very modern or architectural rings. But oddly, when it comes to furniture, clothing and everything BUT jewelry I prefer modern.



beautiful ring!!! i'm the same, i've always been modern everything, but after browsing through this thread, i find my taste changing 

any modeling pics? would love to see how it rests on your finger!


----------



## MitzAus

nduddles said:


> i got engaged way back in oct 2008, and i remember the months before that when i lurked around TPF for posts on engagement rings. seeing real women's rings helped me determine that i really wanted a round brilliant. i was thinking of going for solitaire setting, until my then future MIL decided it was too simple (thank God for her!).
> 
> the specs: center stone is about 1.5ct, I/J, VVS2. i'm a size 5. for the wedding band, i think the stones are about 0.6pt each, if i remember correctly.
> 
> my friends and colleagues say my stone's already pretty big, so i'm pretty thankful to my generous husband  it's small compared to the other beautiful rocks here though, i am so envious!!!
> 
> my only problem with this thread is that i now really really really want a halo setting! lol!



I LOVE your engagement ring!!
The high setting is so beautiful, I was thinking of getting mine reset into a higher setting and this has given me the perfect inspiration!


----------



## nduddles

MitzAus said:


> I LOVE your engagement ring!!
> The high setting is so beautiful, I was thinking of getting mine reset into a higher setting and this has given me the perfect inspiration!



thank you  yes, the setting is high compared to others, and honestly it doesn't get in the way as opposed to what others might think, and it's never been caught in anything.  and i didn't want any gap when worn with the wedding band.  have you posted your ring here? i might have missed it, please show if you can


----------



## zahra

Thanks everyone. I really do love my ring. My jeweller made me a 'making of' video as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu-_...DvjVQa1PpcFMaBCrTTwRbGh8IszBTvds0BtlUd0vEqUo=


----------



## mad_for_chanel

nduddles said:


> i got engaged way back in oct 2008, and i remember the months before that when i lurked around TPF for posts on engagement rings. seeing real women's rings helped me determine that i really wanted a round brilliant. i was thinking of going for solitaire setting, until my then future MIL decided it was too simple (thank God for her!).
> 
> the specs: center stone is about 1.5ct, I/J, VVS2. i'm a size 5. for the wedding band, i think the stones are about 0.6pt each, if i remember correctly.
> 
> my friends and colleagues say my stone's already pretty big, so i'm pretty thankful to my generous husband  it's small compared to the other beautiful rocks here though, i am so envious!!!
> 
> my only problem with this thread is that i now really really really want a halo setting! lol!


Lovely!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

zahra said:


> thanks everyone. I really do love my ring. My jeweller made me a 'making of' video as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu-_...dvjvqa1ppcfmabcrttwrbgh8iszbtvds0btlud0vequo=


wow!


----------



## nduddles

mad_for_chanel said:


> Lovely!



 thank you!


----------



## MitzAus

nduddles said:


> thank you  yes, the setting is high compared to others, and honestly it doesn't get in the way as opposed to what others might think, and it's never been caught in anything.  and i didn't want any gap when worn with the wedding band.  have you posted your ring here? i might have missed it, please show if you can



Yes I posted mine way back in the thread somewhere but it could be anywhere in the many pages


----------



## Andy Garcia




----------



## Zophie

Here's a pic of mine before I had it resized to my teeny 3.5 size finger.  (No wonder all my rings always fell off...thought I was a 5 )

Anyway, not sure of the specific specs of it other than the center diamond is somewhat unique and has a slight pink cast and it's really sparkly.  My wedding band will be a similar row of diamonds to go next to it.  

I'm loving looking at all the beautiful rings on this thread...so many different and unique ones.  I wish I could have one for every finger.


----------



## nduddles

MitzAus said:


> Yes I posted mine way back in the thread somewhere but it could be anywhere in the many pages



oh yes yes i saw this!!! beautiful with the pink diamonds!!! i've recently also started loving the look of a thicker wedding band!  
is there a gap between your e-ring and wedding band when you wear it together? and is the eternity ring a new addition? i don't remember seeing it in your first post.


----------



## nduddles

Zophie said:


> Here's a pic of mine before I had it resized to my teeny 3.5 size finger.  (No wonder all my rings always fell off...thought I was a 5 )
> 
> Anyway, not sure of the specific specs of it other than the center diamond is somewhat unique and has a slight pink cast and it's really sparkly.  My wedding band will be a similar row of diamonds to go next to it.
> 
> I'm loving looking at all the beautiful rings on this thread...so many different and unique ones.  I wish I could have one for every finger.



i think i want to share the same wish as you  makes you want to get engaged over and over (to the same guy haha)!

gorgeous ring design! i also wanted the channel setting like your band where the edges surrounding the diamonds are visible, as mine is set in a different way.


----------



## Hilary

These rings are all SO beautiful! I have spent many hours on this thread


----------



## MitzAus

nduddles said:


> oh yes yes i saw this!!! beautiful with the pink diamonds!!! i've recently also started loving the look of a thicker wedding band!
> is there a gap between your e-ring and wedding band when you wear it together? and is the eternity ring a new addition? i don't remember seeing it in your first post.



Yeah the eternity band was a 1st year anniversary present from the husband 
There's a small gap between the engagement and wedding bands, hence why I would like to reset it as a higher setting.


----------



## nduddles

MitzAus said:


> Yeah the eternity band was a 1st year anniversary present from the husband
> There's a small gap between the engagement and wedding bands, hence why I would like to reset it as a higher setting.



the higher setting will make the stone look bigger, or so my jeweler said, so yay!  if you do push through with this kind of setting, please post mod pics!


----------



## fumi

MitzAus said:


> Yes I posted mine way back in the thread somewhere but it could be anywhere in the many pages



Wow what beautiful rings! 





Zophie said:


> Here's a pic of mine before I had it resized to my teeny 3.5 size finger.  (No wonder all my rings always fell off...thought I was a 5 )
> 
> Anyway, not sure of the specific specs of it other than the center diamond is somewhat unique and has a slight pink cast and it's really sparkly.  My wedding band will be a similar row of diamonds to go next to it.
> 
> I'm loving looking at all the beautiful rings on this thread...so many different and unique ones.  I wish I could have one for every finger.




Gorgeous!


----------



## babyboss

wedding set r both from tiffany
e-ring &#65306;1.25ct 
Band: shared-setting 2.2mm
Ring size 4.5


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

babyboss said:


> View attachment 1664417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1664419
> 
> 
> wedding set r both from tiffany
> e-ring &#65306;1.25ct
> Band: shared-setting 2.2mm
> Ring size 4.5



LOVE your set!

I love your eternity...I have a 2mm but its kinda amazing what that .2 does!  LOOOOVVVVEEE it.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

another unconventional pic of my ring!  Didn't even notice how well she photographed here


----------



## pandapharm

babyboss said:


> View attachment 1664417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1664419
> 
> 
> wedding set r both from tiffany
> e-ring &#65306;1.25ct
> Band: shared-setting 2.2mm
> Ring size 4.5


absolutely gorgeous and so classic!!



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> another unconventional pic of my ring!  Didn't even notice how well she photographed here


great shot!!! beautiful nails as well, I love the polka dots!


----------



## attyxthomas

I have been a longtime lurker of this forum and now I can finally contribute!!

Setting: Verragio Venetian
Stone: 2.2 carats Cushion J color
Size 4

I need lotion BAD. I know. LOL


----------



## pandapharm

attyxthomas said:


> I have been a longtime lurker ** this forum *** now I can finally contribute!!
> 
> Setting: Verragio Venetian
> Stone: 2.2 carats Cushion J color
> Size 4
> 
> I need lotion BAD. I know. LOL



omg gorgeous!!! congrats, *** i hope its not ** april fools joke!


----------



## attyxthomas

pandapharm said:
			
		

> omg gorgeous!!! congrats, *** i hope its not ** april fools joke!



Omg it was at first. He went down on one knee **** a ring pop. I played along a was all "Ha Ha" then as I started ** enjoy *** candy *** verragio box popped  he got me


----------



## fumi

attyxthomas said:


> I have been a longtime lurker of this forum and now I can finally contribute!!
> 
> Setting: Verragio Venetian
> Stone: 2.2 carats Cushion J color
> Size 4
> 
> I need lotion BAD. I know. LOL



Gorgeous


----------



## SouthernBelle02

Mine is definitely not as big and some of the other ladies, but I love it because DH picked it out all on his own


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

attyxthomas said:


> I have been a longtime lurker of this forum and now I can finally contribute!!
> 
> Setting: Verragio Venetian
> Stone: 2.2 carats Cushion J color
> Size 4
> 
> I need lotion BAD. I know. LOL



gorgeous!!!  my friend has this same setting!  sooo pretty.

congrats on your engagement!!!


----------



## pamela78

I love it, its amazing


----------



## candace117

Here is mine! Hubby proposed on Thursday, Jan 12, 2012. He was home on leave from Iraq (he works there full time, not with the military). We eloped a couple weeks later, right before he flew back, but after I'd already gotten a massive jump on planning our Memorial weekend wedding! So, we are still having the celebration in May in front of our friends and family. 

It's a pink sapphire, as a placeholder for a pink heart shaped diamond. He had ordered some but as he was on a time crunch they weren't in before he flew to visit me  the other pics are of the ring in the wedding set, the last pic is our rings together- his is black diamonds  we agreed to wait til the wedding to wear them so for now we are all about our gold bands!


----------



## freshie2096

candace117 said:


> Here is mine! Hubby proposed on Thursday, Jan 12, 2012. He was home on leave from Iraq (he works there full time, not with the military). We eloped a couple weeks later, right before he flew back, but after I'd already gotten a massive jump on planning our Memorial weekend wedding! So, we are still having the celebration in May in front of our friends and family.
> 
> It's a pink sapphire, as a placeholder for a pink heart shaped diamond. He had ordered some but as he was on a time crunch they weren't in before he flew to visit me  the other pics are of the ring in the wedding set, the last pic is our rings together- his is black diamonds  we agreed to wait til the wedding to wear them so for now we are all about our gold bands!



Congrats!! It's a such beautiful set, very happy for you


----------



## etk123

candace117 said:
			
		

> Here is mine! Hubby proposed on Thursday, Jan 12, 2012. He was home on leave from Iraq (he works there full time, not with the military). We eloped a couple weeks later, right before he flew back, but after I'd already gotten a massive jump on planning our Memorial weekend wedding! So, we are still having the celebration in May in front of our friends and family.
> 
> It's a pink sapphire, as a placeholder for a pink heart shaped diamond. He had ordered some but as he was on a time crunch they weren't in before he flew to visit me  the other pics are of the ring in the wedding set, the last pic is our rings together- his is black diamonds  we agreed to wait til the wedding to wear them so for now we are all about our gold bands!



It's so beautiful, congratulations!!


----------



## candace117

freshie2096 said:


> Congrats!! It's a such beautiful set, very happy for you


 

thank you! =) It's got a lot of meaning for us both =) If they made four leaf clover diamonds I'd probably have one of those (but that would probably look weird).


----------



## pandapharm

candace117 said:


> thank you! =) It's got a lot of meaning for us both =) If they made four leaf clover diamonds I'd probably have one of those (but that would probably look weird).



congrats it's beautiful! I could picture 4 heart shaped-diamonds in a cluster to make a four-leaf clover!


----------



## candace117

pandapharm said:


> congrats it's beautiful! I could picture 4 heart shaped-diamonds in a cluster to make a four-leaf clover!


 

oh, pretty  I like all the people around here with good ideas


----------



## chanelll

Wanted to share mine.. this is part of my engagement photo shoot.


----------



## windchimes

SouthernBelle02 said:


> Mine is definitely not as big and some of the other ladies, but I love it because DH picked it out all on his own


It looks gorgeous just the same!  Mine is dainty  and I love it because he chose it.



chanelll said:


> Wanted to share mine.. this is part of my engagement photo shoot.


Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## etk123

chanelll said:


> Wanted to share mine.. this is part of my engagement photo shoot.



Beautiful! More please!


----------



## terrianne

So excited to finally be able to share in this thread! Even more excited, of course, to marry the love of my life. We just got engaged this weekend.  

I'll take some better pictures when I have the chance, but here she is. Canadian hearts & arrows diamond. I can't stop looking at her!


----------



## chanelll

Another pic of my ring


----------



## etk123

terrianne said:


> So excited to finally be able to share in this thread! Even more excited, of course, to marry the love of my life. We just got engaged this weekend.
> 
> I'll take some better pictures when I have the chance, but here she is. Canadian hearts & arrows diamond. I can't stop looking at her!


Congratulations!! Gorgeous ring, I love the three bands and how the halo surrounds the diamond, beautiful!


chanelll said:


> Another pic of my ring



Your ring is amazing! Tell us about it!


----------



## bootsky

My fiance and I just got engaged on Friday! I love him so much! Here is the ring!


----------



## merekat703

terrianne said:


> So excited to finally be able to share in this thread! Even more excited, of course, to marry the love of my life. We just got engaged this weekend.
> 
> I'll take some better pictures when I have the chance, but here she is. Canadian hearts & arrows diamond. I can't stop looking at her!



Breathtaking! Congrats!


----------



## oggers86

We got engaged lastnight..its a terrible pic but its the best i can do with my phone.


----------



## freshie2096

oggers86 said:


> We got engaged lastnight..its a terrible pic but its the best i can do with my phone.



Congrats!! It looks gorgeous on your finger


----------



## cung

oggers86 said:


> We got engaged lastnight..its a terrible pic but its the best i can do with my phone.


 
congrats. it sits lovely on your finger. just right size


----------



## pamela78

Here is mine, dh picked the design all on his own


----------



## pamela78

terrianne said:
			
		

> So excited to finally be able to share in this thread! Even more excited, of course, to marry the love of my life. We just got engaged this weekend.
> 
> I'll take some better pictures when I have the chance, but here she is. Canadian hearts & arrows diamond. I can't stop looking at her!



It's amazing, congrats


----------



## outtacontrol

oggers86 said:


> We got engaged lastnight..its a terrible pic but its the best i can do with my phone.


 
Gorgeous Oggers! if I could have a do-over I would love a solitaire!! 
Please post more photos  what are the stats?


----------



## oggers86

outtacontrol said:


> Gorgeous Oggers! if I could have a do-over I would love a solitaire!!
> Please post more photos  what are the stats?



Its just under half a carat, colour G, S11...

Oops the receipt was in the bag...I didnt see it


----------



## shikki

lanasyogamama said:


> I'll try to get things started!  Here is a pic of my set that my friend took when we were having family pics done this summer.  Not super close up but it's a 2.00 carat, VS1, J color.



hey I was hoping you can help me...I am looking to get a stone with similar stats and am lost as to whether to get a J/VVS1 or G/VS1/SI2.  Alos with the yellow gold setting (which is what I want?) work with the warmer color of the stone or make it look dirtier? KWIM?  I really appreciate any advice/help you could offer!


----------



## lanasyogamama

shikki said:


> hey I was hoping you can help me...I am looking to get a stone with similar stats and am lost as to whether to get a J/VVS1 or G/VS1/SI2.  Alos with the yellow gold setting (which is what I want?) work with the warmer color of the stone or make it look dirtier? KWIM?  I really appreciate any advice/help you could offer!



Let me PM you.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, please PM or start a new thread


----------



## ame

I think she's got a new thread


----------



## bagladyseattle

chanelll said:


> Wanted to share mine.. this is part of my engagement photo shoot.


 
Absolutely stunning and so elegant.  I love your ring.  Congrats!


----------



## shikki

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, please PM or start a new thread



Sorry to go off topic...this thread has offered me hours of pleasure! Lovely rings girls and each is so different!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## BlingADing




----------



## justpeachy4397

Gorgeous ring, and what a lovely picture. Congrats!


----------



## whoops

BlingADing said:


>



I love this picture! It's such a cute concept. Beautiful ring and congrats!


----------



## ame

BlingADing said:


>


LOVE this!


----------



## Louboutfan

I just got married this weekend. Here is my engagement ring with my diamond wedding band and a thin spacer in between


----------



## pixiesparkle

Louboutfan said:


> I just got married this weekend. Here is my engagement ring with my diamond wedding band and a thin spacer in between


Congrats on your wedding and your ring is absolutely beautiful! please share some wedding pics


----------



## NiteOwlLori

Here's my Brian Gavin recut with SK setting and Brian Gavin eternity. all plat.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NiteOwlLori said:


> Here's my Brian Gavin recut with SK setting and Brian Gavin eternity. all plat.


 
!Wow at the difference in cut! Beautiful!


----------



## etk123

Louboutfan said:


> I just got married this weekend. Here is my engagement ring with my diamond wedding band and a thin spacer in between



Your set is gorgeous and perfect and I would stare at it all day. Congratulations on the marriage and enjoy your lovely rings!



NiteOwlLori said:


> Here's my Brian Gavin recut with SK setting and Brian Gavin eternity. all plat.



This is so gorgeous and blingy! Enjoy your recut, I'm sure sending your stone off for that was a little bit scary. It came back amazing!


----------



## terrianne

etk123 said:


> Congratulations!! Gorgeous ring, I love the three bands and how the halo surrounds the diamond, beautiful!





merekat703 said:


> Breathtaking! Congrats!





pamela78 said:


> It's amazing, congrats



Thank you, ladies! And congrats to everyone else who is also recently engaged/married. 

One more pic, and I have the full stats now. Center stone is .71 carats, total with the setting is 1.46 carats. The centre stone is E colour, VVS2, ideal cut hearts & arrows.


----------



## Raspberry

BlingADing said:


>



That's a great photo, and your ring looks beautiful! Do you have a closeup?


----------



## itsonly4me

NiteOwlLori said:
			
		

> Here's my Brian Gavin recut with SK setting and Brian Gavin eternity. all plat.



Did you have this recut?  How much I'd you lose?


----------



## bagladyseattle

laurayuki said:


> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures



It's breathtaking! Congrats! It looks ginormous!?!? what is your finger size 3.5? LOL.


----------



## BentleyCoco

my ring 1 ct and two tone.
 Not as big as some of yours but I love this ring because it,'s from the man I love!  

(my weddingband with 5 small diamonds)








Thank you all for posting your beautiful rings!


----------



## ellief

May be swapping out my 1.91ct EC ring for this.  It is 2.15ct old mine cut.  Thoughts anyone on which you like better?


----------



## msop04

@ellief

Although I normally prefer OECs to ECs, I think your EC is gorgeous and really suits your hand better...  that being said, always go with what *you* love!


----------



## QueenCoco

ellief said:


> May be swapping out my 1.91ct EC ring for this. It is 2.15ct old mine cut. Thoughts anyone on which you like better?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687237


 
I love love love EC....but you have to wear it!


----------



## Swanky

Elli, please start a new thread for discussion


----------



## ellief

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Elli, please start a new thread for discussion



Oops!   Sorry!   You can delete my post!


----------



## fumi

terrianne said:


> Thank you, ladies! And congrats to everyone else who is also recently engaged/married.
> 
> One more pic, and I have the full stats now. Center stone is .71 carats, total with the setting is 1.46 carats. The centre stone is E colour, VVS2, ideal cut hearts & arrows.



Sooo beautiful! My jaw dropped when I saw this


----------



## cascherping

Here's a photo of my engagement ring and wedding band - thank you for letting me share! Please ignore my bad rendition of glitter nail polish


----------



## chicmom78

Here's mine, 1.5 ct princess cut. I don't wear my Ering ever, it's just too much with my w-band


----------



## **shoelover**

so many beautiful rings


----------



## fumi

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo of my engagement ring and wedding band - thank you for letting me share! Please ignore my bad rendition of glitter nail polish
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/photo.jpg



This is abosolutely gorgoues! You are a lucky girl 
What is the engagement setting called? Is it basically a split shank with a detached halo?


----------



## fumi

chicmom78 said:


> Here's mine, 1.5 ct princess cut. I don't wear my Ering ever, it's just too much with my w-band
> 
> View attachment 1688650



Princess rings are so elegant!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much! My husband deserves all of the credit though Ooh - I don't know the formal name for the setting - it's a Mark Silverstein Imagines design, but that's about it (sorry, I need to brush up on my ring knowledge. I do know that my husband chose the diamond size and then they created the setting, which he said took about a month.



fumi said:


> This is abosolutely gorgoues! You are a lucky girl
> What is the engagement setting called? Is it basically a split shank with a detached halo?


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Here is mine for now I want to upgrade sometime soon!!!


----------



## Radissen

I can finally join this thread. After 10 1/2 years we finally got engaged last month.

The ring is a 1,14 ct. diamond with a 1/2 bezel and cathedral setting.
Though it is not the best quality I LOVE it anyways


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Radissen said:


> I can finally join this thread. After 10 1/2 years we finally got engaged last month.
> 
> The ring is a 1,14 ct. diamond with a 1/2 bezel and cathedral setting.
> Though it is not the best quality I LOVE it anyways


 
Very pretty! Love the setting.


----------



## Radissen

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Very pretty! Love the setting.



Thank you very much! I love the setting too


----------



## Radissen

And just a lil' picture of my ER in "action"!
I have fat hands so my ringside is 8.


----------



## Sisil

candace117 said:


> Here is mine! Hubby proposed on Thursday, Jan 12, 2012. He was home on leave from Iraq (he works there full time, not with the military). We eloped a couple weeks later, right before he flew back, but after I'd already gotten a massive jump on planning our Memorial weekend wedding! So, we are still having the celebration in May in front of our friends and family.
> 
> It's a pink sapphire, as a placeholder for a pink heart shaped diamond. He had ordered some but as he was on a time crunch they weren't in before he flew to visit me  the other pics are of the ring in the wedding set, the last pic is our rings together- his is black diamonds  we agreed to wait til the wedding to wear them so for now we are all about our gold bands!



The wedding ring of your husband is so unique, I like it very much. Have already shown to my hubby. Want him to get something similar. 

Congratulations! Wish you happy and unique life together!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I love looking at all the lovely engagement rings. This is my wedding set, it is an oval cut. I am thinking of putting this into a pendant and getting an emerald cut for an upgrade. I haven't yet decided though.


----------



## fumi

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love looking at all the lovely engagement rings. This is my wedding set, it is an oval cut. I am thinking of putting this into a pendant and getting an emerald cut for an upgrade. I haven't yet decided though.



Super gorgeous and unique!


----------



## baghorder

Radissen said:


> I can finally join this thread. After 10 1/2 years we finally got engaged last month.
> 
> The ring is a 1,14 ct. diamond with a 1/2 bezel and cathedral setting.
> Though it is not the best quality I LOVE it anyways



Such a lovely ring! Congrats.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

fumi said:


> Super gorgeous and unique!



Awww, Thanks!


----------



## mlopez149

Nikkisabaggirl, I love your oval!  Mine is an oval too, I just think it's such a flattering cut on the finger!  If you don't mind telling, what are the specs of your ring?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mlopez149 said:


> Nikkisabaggirl, I love your oval!  Mine is an oval too, I just think it's such a flattering cut on the finger!  If you don't mind telling, what are the specs of your ring?



It is 1.07 carat, G in color and SI1. I do like the oval a lot. I tend to go with the less common cuts.  Almost everyone that has seen my ring in person, thinks it is at least 1.5 carats. I wear a 3.75 ring so it looks bigger than it truly is.


----------



## mlopez149

NikkisABagGirl said:


> It is 1.07 carat, G in color and SI1. I do like the oval a lot. I tend to go with the less common cuts.  Almost everyone that has seen my ring in person, thinks it is at least 1.5 carats. I wear a 3.75 ring so it looks bigger than it truly is.


 
It does look a lot bigger than 1.07 carat!  I have a 1.01 carat and yours looks bigger, but my ring finger is a size 6, darn pudgy fingers, lol.  Thanks for telling me the specs, your rings are beautiful!


----------



## AnnaKian

Radissen said:


> I can finally join this thread. After 10 1/2 years we finally got engaged last month.
> 
> The ring is a 1,14 ct. diamond with a 1/2 bezel and cathedral setting.
> Though it is not the best quality I LOVE it anyways



Congrarulations!

Your ring is very pretty, is it custom made for you by a jewelry designer? I like the setting and am just curious....
Hope you don't mind sharing!


----------



## n4n6906

Oval diamond.  The iphone does this rock no justice. It sparkles so much and no bow tie ( to the naked eye, the setting that is showing through.) 



Sorry for the large pic.


----------



## Radissen

AnnaKian said:


> Congrarulations!
> 
> Your ring is very pretty, is it custom made for you by a jewelry designer? I like the setting and am just curious....
> Hope you don't mind sharing!



Thank you so much.
I don't mind at all I'm just flattered you are interested.
It's not custom made. My DF bought it online from a private reseller hence the diamond quality. But it's really pretty and beautiful nontheless and I love it because it's from him.


----------



## glamorioustasha




----------



## NikkisABagGirl

n4n6906 said:


> Oval diamond.  The iphone does this rock no justice. It sparkles so much and no bow tie ( to the naked eye, the setting that is showing through.)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large pic.



So beautiful! I love love oval diamonds. So unique.


----------



## n4n6906

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So beautiful! I love love oval diamonds. So unique.



Thank you! I didn't even consider ovals until I saw this one at the store. So happy!


----------



## cappys

Here is my oval from 18 years ago. I wouldn't upgrade since this set is a reflection of where we were when we first married (btw-not anti-upgrade for anyone else . My DH designed it and then added a 1940's eternity ring about 13 years ago.


----------



## AnnaKian

Radissen said:


> Thank you so much.
> I don't mind at all I'm just flattered you are interested.
> It's not custom made. My DF bought it online from a private reseller hence the diamond quality. But it's really pretty and beautiful nontheless and I love it because it's from him.



Thanx for sharing. I wish you both lots of love and happiness!


----------



## Sisil

cappys said:


> Here is my oval from 18 years ago. I wouldn't upgrade since this set is a reflection of where we were when we first married (btw-not anti-upgrade for anyone else . My DH designed it and then added a 1940's eternity ring about 13 years ago.



That is so sweet and honorable.


----------



## candace117

Sisil said:


> The wedding ring of your husband is so unique, I like it very much. Have already shown to my hubby. Want him to get something similar.
> 
> Congratulations! Wish you happy and unique life together!


 
Thank you! He found that when we were getting our gold bands for our 'work rings', he tried it on and could not stop admiring it. I definitely thought it was perfect for him too!
We were at Jared, when he tried that ring on. I have seen a lot of rings with black diamonds! Hope you can find something that you like!


----------



## candace117

cappys said:


> Here is my oval from 18 years ago. I wouldn't upgrade since this set is a reflection of where we were when we first married (btw-not anti-upgrade for anyone else . My DH designed it and then added a 1940's eternity ring about 13 years ago.


 

That's too beautiful to ever want to change!!! I am not anti-upgrade either, but don't see myself getting anything new. My hubby put his heart and soul into making my ring and I like it as is! =)


----------



## cappys

candace117 said:
			
		

> That's too beautiful to ever want to change!!! I am not anti-upgrade either, but don't see myself getting anything new. My hubby put his heart and soul into making my ring and I like it as is! =)



Thank you Candace and I agree. My DH would be crushed.


----------



## Julide

cappys said:


> Here is my oval from 18 years ago. I wouldn't upgrade since this set is a reflection of where we were when we first married (btw-not anti-upgrade for anyone else . My DH designed it and then added a 1940's eternity ring about 13 years ago.



Your ring is beautiful!! ITA!! Though I am not against upgrading I just find the original ring itself a beautiful reminder.


----------



## hunnyplaya

This ring reminds me so much of Angelina Jolie's engagement ring! Brad Pitt must have copied juicyjeans since she has them first 

***​
*juicyjeans* - _What a great thread. Your rings are a beautiful ladies!  
Here's mine...please excuse the fact that it needs to desperately be cleaned :shame:_


----------



## hunnyplaya

Sorry double post.


----------



## jackster0312

shattrstar said:


> i guess i should finally post my ering here. It's a ceylon sapphire with a micropave band.
> 
> and yes, the ring is a bit big on my finger (ergo how it looks crooked lol), but i have big knuckles =( so resizing isn't an option.  i was told however, that with a wedding band, the ering will be a bit more snug, is that true?? =/ I hope so. the thing spins around my finger a lot and its kinda annoying to wear sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 1358255


I was going through this forum to look for ideas for an engagement ring, and came across your problem with the knuckles!
I know of a jeweler who did some of my friends rings, he puts a comfort spring made of whatever metal your ring is made of, and it comfortably slides over your knuckle and then hugs your finger after...so no need to have a rotating ring.

If you wear it just with your band it will still spin b.c the ring is top heavy, not staying in the center.
Allure Diamond Inc is the name of the store, they do international stuff also.
i found their site: http://www.allurediamonds.com/


----------



## Necromancer

Lovely rings everyone.


----------



## mrs moulds

onegirlcreative said:


> here is mine. it's been a while since i've posted my e-ring, but this is more updated since i now wear it with different rings.
> 
> pear: 3 carats
> side baguettes: about .50 carats each
> 
> small 2 mm white gold band
> 
> i don't know the exact specs of the 5 diamond/anniversary band



I love Lear shape diamonds. Your ring is so beautiful!


----------



## Candice0985

ame- did you get the tiffany channel set band? I saw pics in the reference forum


----------



## mrs moulds

kohl_mascara said:


> I totally feel you!!!  I couldn't concentrate at all at school today =)
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  I am!  About time LOL (jk!).  I have been waiting for this ring for over a month and it's FINALLY permanently on my hand!!!



When I look at your ring, it just says " Love " !
So beautiful ):-


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

fumi said:


> Wow your rings are so sparkly and decadent!
> Would you mind telling me the carat size of the circular diamonds on your wedding band? I'm thinking of getting one like it.


 sorry for the late reply as im just seeing this lol
im not 100% sure and would have to look at the paper work. i love it though and thanks 



Bag Fetish said:


> Beautiful.. Love your nails..



thank youu



nduddles said:


> oh i love the combo, i like the way it kinda looks like stacked bands, as well as the different shapes of the stones!



i loveee the stacked look with rings! i use to have my e-ring with two small thin diamond bands but they got lost during the move to italy even though i really sadly believe they got stolen! but i love the new wedding band and it does look stacked with the different size stones.

thank you


----------



## saligator

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 1657243
> 
> 
> Here's mine. The engagement part actually has a brushed gold and the actual wedding band is the thin piece closer to my wrist.
> 
> The 2nd ring is another run that has our names and wedding date engraved on it.




I think your name band is so interesting! I've never seen one and it looks great with your other rings!


----------



## drspock7

saligator said:


> I think your name band is so interesting! I've never seen one and it looks great with your other rings!



Thank you. It was def. one of those things offered in some bridal magazine at the time of my planning. It's special. My kids are into ow and two years ago on our anniversary (and we had never discussed it or mentioned it), we went out to eat....and at the end of the night when the bill came, the waiter Was handing the check to my husband and my kids said "we got this!" and paid the bill.

Mind you we were at Fridays and it was the sweetest gesture ever, I asked them it they had enough $ and they said yes (they had been saving all year) and my boys at the time were 11 and 6.


----------



## floridagal23

We got engaged recently. It's a round stone with a diamond and platinum band.


----------



## needloub

floridagal23 said:


> We got engaged recently. It's a round stone with a diamond and platinum band.



Congratulations!  Gorgeous ring!


----------



## Sisil

floridagal23 said:


> We got engaged recently. It's a round stone with a diamond and platinum band.



Wow! Your ring is very beautiful. Congratulations! 
I am wondering what size is the center stone? Hope you don't mind sharing.


----------



## DA Club

I've posted mine in a reveal before but here it is for reference. My finger size is 3.5. These pics aren't the best since you can see the shadow from my head in the ring in the first pic, but oh well!

4.05 ct. round brilliant, H color, Ex/Ex/Ex, wedding bands are Tiffany's Metro eternity bands


----------



## etk123

It's gorgeous, is it heavy lol? Looks perfect with your Metro rings! Enjoy that beauty!!!


----------



## floridagal23

Sisil said:


> Wow! Your ring is very beautiful. Congratulations!
> I am wondering what size is the center stone? Hope you don't mind sharing.



Thanks! The center stone is 2.3 carats.


----------



## Zophie

DA Club said:


> I've posted mine in a reveal before but here it is for reference. My finger size is 3.5. These pics aren't the best since you can see the shadow from my head in the ring in the first pic, but oh well!
> 
> 4.05 ct. round brilliant, H color, Ex/Ex/Ex, wedding bands are Tiffany's Metro eternity bands


 

oooh, I love it!


----------



## rogersa

DA Club said:
			
		

> I've posted mine in a reveal before but here it is for reference. My finger size is 3.5. These pics aren't the best since you can see the shadow from my head in the ring in the first pic, but oh well!
> 
> 4.05 ct. round brilliant, H color, Ex/Ex/Ex, wedding bands are Tiffany's Metro eternity bands



Absolutely beautiful! I love the two metro bands!


----------



## ame

WHOA! Holy Toledo! GORGEOUS and I love the metro bands with that gorgeous rock!


----------



## SunshineonMe

drspock7 said:


> Thank you. It was def. one of those things offered in some bridal magazine at the time of my planning. It's special. My kids are into ow and two years ago on our anniversary (and we had never discussed it or mentioned it), we went out to eat....and at the end of the night when the bill came, the waiter Was handing the check to my husband and my kids said "we got this!" and paid the bill.
> 
> Mind you we were at Fridays and it was the sweetest gesture ever, I asked them it they had enough $ and they said yes (they had been saving all year) and my boys at the time were 11 and 6.


 
awww love it ~


----------



## pandapharm

DA Club said:
			
		

> I've posted mine in a reveal before but here it is for reference. My finger size is 3.5. These pics aren't the best since you can see the shadow from my head in the ring in the first pic, but oh well!
> 
> 4.05 ct. round brilliant, H color, Ex/Ex/Ex, wedding bands are Tiffany's Metro eternity bands



that looks amazing!!!!!! and what a BEAUTIFUL stone!!!!! look perfect on your tiny finger.


----------



## Sisil

DA Club said:


> I've posted mine in a reveal before but here it is for reference. My finger size is 3.5. These pics aren't the best since you can see the shadow from my head in the ring in the first pic, but oh well!
> 
> 4.05 ct. round brilliant, H color, Ex/Ex/Ex, wedding bands are Tiffany's Metro eternity bands



Splendid!!!


----------



## Necromancer

floridagal23 said:


> We got engaged recently. It's a round stone with a diamond and platinum band.


 
What a lovely ring, it looks great on you. Congratulations on your recent engagement.



DA Club said:


> I've posted mine in a reveal before but here it is for reference. My finger size is 3.5. These pics aren't the best since you can see the shadow from my head in the ring in the first pic, but oh well!
> 4.05 ct. round brilliant, H color, Ex/Ex/Ex, wedding bands are Tiffany's Metro eternity bands


 
I love  it, stunning look.


----------



## fumi

floridagal23 said:


> We got engaged recently. It's a round stone with a diamond and platinum band.



Congrats! It's a pretty ring 




DA Club said:


> I've posted mine in a reveal before but here it is for reference. My finger size is 3.5. These pics aren't the best since you can see the shadow from my head in the ring in the first pic, but oh well!
> 
> 4.05 ct. round brilliant, H color, Ex/Ex/Ex, wedding bands are Tiffany's Metro eternity bands



Gorgeous!


----------



## kllenore

chanelll said:


> Wanted to share mine.. this is part of my engagement photo shoot.


what are the details - if you don't mind me asking!?!


----------



## reflectsgold

DA Club said:


> I've posted mine in a reveal before but here it is for reference. My finger size is 3.5. These pics aren't the best since you can see the shadow from my head in the ring in the first pic, but oh well!
> 
> 4.05 ct. round brilliant, H color, Ex/Ex/Ex, wedding bands are Tiffany's Metro eternity bands



GORGEOUS ring


----------



## i_heart_fashion

here's my Tiffany round brilliant with channel set band


----------



## cung

DA Club said:


> I've posted mine in a reveal before but here it is for reference. My finger size is 3.5. These pics aren't the best since you can see the shadow from my head in the ring in the first pic, but oh well!
> 
> 4.05 ct. round brilliant, H color, Ex/Ex/Ex, wedding bands are Tiffany's Metro eternity bands



so splendid


----------



## candiebear

i_heart_fashion said:


> here's my Tiffany round brilliant with channel set band



so gorgeous! I love the channel set


----------



## fumi

i_heart_fashion said:


> here's my Tiffany round brilliant with channel set band



Such a gorgeous ring!


----------



## Necromancer

*i_heart_fashion*, your ring is very pretty.


----------



## i_heart_fashion

thank you for all your compliments!! i really do love my ring! it's exactly what i wanted!!


----------



## Machick333

DA Club said:


> I've posted mine in a reveal before but here it is for reference. My finger size is 3.5. These pics aren't the best since you can see the shadow from my head in the ring in the first pic, but oh well!
> 
> 4.05 ct. round brilliant, H color, Ex/Ex/Ex, wedding bands are Tiffany's Metro eternity bands



omg!!!! gearogeous !!! and congrats!!!!


----------



## stci

poof....sorry...impossible to post my image


----------



## Radissen

I got engaged almost 2 months ago and posted my ER here shortly after.

It was a really lovely ring but the quality wasn't that good and it turned out to be clarity enhanced. So Last week my DF got me new ER and I LOOOOOOOVE it.

The stats are:
0,96 ct.
Fancy light brown
SI2

The color is so pretty and saturated and the diamond is basically eye clean.
Maybe I will reset it in time to a thinner band but for now I am very happy.


----------



## Monica

Radissen said:


> I got engaged almost 2 months ago and posted my ER here shortly after.
> 
> It was a really lovely ring but the quality wasn't that good and it turned out to be clarity enhanced. So Last week my DF got me new ER and I LOOOOOOOVE it.
> 
> The stats are:
> 0,96 ct.
> Fancy light brown
> SI2
> 
> The color is so pretty and saturated and the diamond is basically eye clean.
> Maybe I will reset it in time to a thinner band but for now I am very happy.



Congrats!!! You and your financee have excellent taste. This stone is gorgeous! What a colour! I have never seen a light brown diamond in this size.
Enjoy your lovely ring. I really like the setting as well.


----------



## hunniesochic

Radissen said:


> I got engaged almost 2 months ago and posted my ER here shortly after.
> 
> It was a really lovely ring but the quality wasn't that good and it turned out to be clarity enhanced. So Last week my DF got me new ER and I LOOOOOOOVE it.
> 
> The stats are:
> 0,96 ct.
> Fancy light brown
> SI2
> 
> The color is so pretty and saturated and the diamond is basically eye clean.
> Maybe I will reset it in time to a thinner band but for now I am very happy.


Lovely! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## hunniesochic

i_heart_fashion said:


> here's my Tiffany round brilliant with channel set band


Very pretty!


----------



## fumi

Radissen said:


> I got engaged almost 2 months ago and posted my ER here shortly after.
> 
> It was a really lovely ring but the quality wasn't that good and it turned out to be clarity enhanced. So Last week my DF got me new ER and I LOOOOOOOVE it.
> 
> The stats are:
> 0,96 ct.
> Fancy light brown
> SI2
> 
> The color is so pretty and saturated and the diamond is basically eye clean.
> Maybe I will reset it in time to a thinner band but for now I am very happy.



It's very pretty, unique ring  Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## Radissen

Thank you all for your kind comments. I took more pictures today and consequently started my own thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...agement-ring-upgrade-749836.html#post21825307


----------



## Necromancer

Congratulations, *Radissen*, your ring is very pretty.


----------



## mch1956

Hi!! I posted my ering a while back and a lot of ppl asked me about what I'd do for a wedding band. So after a LOT of searching I decided on a simple platinum band, nothing else seemed to go with this. I got married and now I'm more in love with my set  So here it is!!!


----------



## needloub

mch1956 said:


> Hi!! I posted my ering a while back and a lot of ppl asked me about what I'd do for a wedding band. So after a LOT of searching I decided on a simple platinum band, nothing else seemed to go with this. I got married and now I'm more in love with my set  So here it is!!!



I absolutely love the combination!  Love the simple band with your beautiful e-ring!


----------



## laurayuki

bagladyseattle said:


> It's breathtaking! Congrats! It looks ginormous!?!? what is your finger size 3.5? LOL.



Hi! sorry just got to this my size is 4.5


----------



## etk123

mch1956 said:


> Hi!! I posted my ering a while back and a lot of ppl asked me about what I'd do for a wedding band. So after a LOT of searching I decided on a simple platinum band, nothing else seemed to go with this. I got married and now I'm more in love with my set  So here it is!!!



So elegant, classic and gorgeous!! I'm in love with it too!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

The diamonds in my ER are from the ER my dad gave my mom. 
It's white gold and total weight of the diamonds is 2ct.
My band is an anniversary band because I didn't like any of the wedding bands I saw. It's white gold and total weight of diamonds is 1ct.


----------



## cung

Radissen said:


> I got engaged almost 2 months ago and posted my ER here shortly after.
> 
> It was a really lovely ring but the quality wasn't that good and it turned out to be clarity enhanced. So Last week my DF got me new ER and I LOOOOOOOVE it.
> 
> The stats are:
> 0,96 ct.
> Fancy light brown
> SI2
> 
> The color is so pretty and saturated and the diamond is basically eye clean.
> Maybe I will reset it in time to a thinner band but for now I am very happy.



it's so pretty and unique. Hope you will cherish it forever


----------



## fumi

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> The diamonds in my ER are from the ER my dad gave my mom.
> It's white gold and total weight of the diamonds is 2ct.
> My band is an anniversary band because I didn't like any of the wedding bands I saw. It's white gold and total weight of diamonds is 1ct.



Wow, it's very pretty and sparkly. I especially like the "twirly" design of the band


----------



## pandapharm

BeautyBootyBabe said:
			
		

> The diamonds in my ER are from the ER my dad gave my mom.
> It's white gold and total weight of the diamonds is 2ct.
> My band is an anniversary band because I didn't like any of the wedding bands I saw. It's white gold and total weight of diamonds is 1ct.



love this band!! how sweet to use your mom's diamonds.


----------



## Radissen

Thank you so much girls. I really do love this ring SO much and I am so thrilled to finally be engaged.


----------



## mallb

Finally engaged after 6 long years lol! I don't know the specs on the ring but I know it's from David Yurman and exactly what I wanted


----------



## fumi

mallb said:


> Finally engaged after 6 long years lol! I don't know the specs on the ring but I know it's from David Yurman and exactly what I wanted



Ooohh super nice! After 6 long years, you deserve it girl!


----------



## bisbee

mallb said:


> Finally engaged after 6 long years lol! I don't know the specs on the ring but I know it's from David Yurman and exactly what I wanted



Really lovely!  Congratulations!


----------



## needloub

mallb said:


> Finally engaged after 6 long years lol! I don't know the specs on the ring but I know it's from David Yurman and exactly what I wanted



Congratulations!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

mch1956 said:


> Hi!! I posted my ering a while back and a lot of ppl asked me about what I'd do for a wedding band. So after a LOT of searching I decided on a simple platinum band, nothing else seemed to go with this. I got married and now I'm more in love with my set  So here it is!!!



GORGEOUS!  great choice!  so classy


----------



## crzyaboutchanel

laurayuki said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Finally took some nice pictures in the sun. iphone actually does amazing pictures!


Love your ring.  Can you share what the quality of the center diamond is?  They sparkle well.  Also, was this made by a special designer?  Can you share where I can find this design?  Thx


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Necromancer

Congratulations on your engagement, *mallb*, your ring is lovely.


----------



## Necromancer

mch1956 said:


> Hi!! I posted my ering a while back and a lot of ppl asked me about what I'd do for a wedding band. So after a LOT of searching I decided on a simple platinum band, nothing else seemed to go with this. I got married and now I'm more in love with my set  So here it is!!!



*mch1956*, the band looks really lovely with your ring. I can see why you love it so much. 



BeautyBootyBabe said:


> The diamonds in my ER are from the ER my dad gave my mom.
> It's white gold and total weight of the diamonds is 2ct.
> My band is an anniversary band because I didn't like any of the wedding bands I saw. It's white gold and total weight of diamonds is 1ct.



Fab set, *BBB*. It's lovely that you used your mother's stones.


----------



## boboxu

This is mine,cushion w/ halo setting, my bf (now fiancee) picked it out himself n resized it to my size 3.25 (I have a tiny finger ), then proposed me when we were on a cruise trip to Mexico, I was totally surprised


----------



## Necromancer

^ Lovely story and a beautiful ring. Congratulations.


----------



## needloub

boboxu said:


> This is mine,cushion w/ halo setting, my bf (now fiancee) picked it out himself n resized it to my size 3.25 (I have a tiny finger ), then proposed me when we were on a cruise trip to Mexico, I was totally surprised



This is gorgeous!  I love cushion halos!


----------



## Zophie

boboxu said:


> This is mine,cushion w/ halo setting, my bf (now fiancee) picked it out himself n resized it to my size 3.25 (I have a tiny finger ), then proposed me when we were on a cruise trip to Mexico, I was totally surprised


 

wow, stunning ring!  I love it!


----------



## pixiesparkle

boboxu said:


> This is mine,cushion w/ halo setting, my bf (now fiancee) picked it out himself n resized it to my size 3.25 (I have a tiny finger ), then proposed me when we were on a cruise trip to Mexico, I was totally surprised


 your ring is beautiful!!


----------



## fumi

boboxu said:


> This is mine,cushion w/ halo setting, my bf (now fiancee) picked it out himself n resized it to my size 3.25 (I have a tiny finger ), then proposed me when we were on a cruise trip to Mexico, I was totally surprised



It's absolutely gorgeous! I love the triple band


----------



## cupoftea91

mch1956 said:


> Hi!! I posted my ering a while back and a lot of ppl asked me about what I'd do for a wedding band. So after a LOT of searching I decided on a simple platinum band, nothing else seemed to go with this. I got married and now I'm more in love with my set  So here it is!!!


I love that style of E-ring with the centre and 2 either side. A plain band is the perfect compliment.


----------



## msop04

Not mine yet... Just got to make sure it fit...  Can't wait to wear it every day!  Round with cushion halo, designed by me.    Please excuse my swollen fingers!


----------



## msop04

Up close and personal...


----------



## cung

msop04 said:


> Up close and personal...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1721503



so pretty... and it looks perfect on your finger too.


----------



## windchimes

boboxu said:


> This is mine,cushion w/ halo setting, my bf (now fiancee) picked it out himself n resized it to my size 3.25 (I have a tiny finger ), then proposed me when we were on a cruise trip to Mexico, I was totally surprised


That looks incredible on you!  Big congratulations!!!!!! 



msop04 said:


> Up close and personal...
> View attachment 1721503


That is such a stunner.  Beautiful!  I would be excited about wearing it, too!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

msop04 said:


> Up close and personal...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1721503



I love your ring!


----------



## pandapharm

msop04 said:
			
		

> Up close and personal...



gorgeous!!!! absolute perfection. do you know the stats? please let us know when it's finally yours to wear forever!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Do you have details on this ring ... its simply STUNNING!!





boboxu said:


> This is mine,cushion w/ halo setting, my bf (now fiancee) picked it out himself n resized it to my size 3.25 (I have a tiny finger ), then proposed me when we were on a cruise trip to Mexico, I was totally surprised


----------



## msop04

@pandapharm

Thank you! 

Solitare:
GIA Triple X
2.43 ct Round Brilliant
8.72 x 8.78 mm 
J (although totally white!  Cut matters!)  
SI1

I don't know the weights on the setting, but it's a custom Christopher Designs piece.  I love it so much!


----------



## irenesarah

just got engaged a week and a half ago in Paris! 

we both fell in love with Harry Winston's cushion cut micropave ring when we were ring shopping about a month ago -- he re-created it from start until finish because he was very adamant about choosing all of the stones himself and i am absolutely obsessed! i cannot believe how amazing of a job he did. i've seen it side by side with the HW and i can honestly say i love mine more (sentiment aside of course!), i love how delicate the shank and halo are, i wanted them as thin and "invisible" as possible.


----------



## boboxu

Bag Fetish said:


> Do you have details on this ring ... its simply STUNNING!!



I didn't ask my now "fiancée" much about it, but he just only told me the center one is 3.01 carat, G and VS1  Didn't tell me anything about the settings 

Thanks all ladies for kind words, I'm so excited for my coming up wedding this December, got the wedding dress already!!!!!!


----------



## ame

msop04 said:


> Up close and personal...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1721503





msop04 said:


> @pandapharm
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Solitare:
> GIA Triple X
> 2.43 ct Round Brilliant
> 8.72 x 8.78 mm
> J (although totally white!  Cut matters!)
> SI1
> 
> I don't know the weights on the setting, but it's a custom Christopher Designs piece.  I love it so much!


GORGEOUS. Holy moly! 


irenesarah said:


> just got engaged a week and a half ago in Paris!
> 
> we both fell in love with Harry Winston's cushion cut micropave ring when we were ring shopping about a month ago -- he re-created it from start until finish because he was very adamant about choosing all of the stones himself and i am absolutely obsessed! i cannot believe how amazing of a job he did. i've seen it side by side with the HW and i can honestly say i love mine more (sentiment aside of course!), i love how delicate the shank and halo are, i wanted them as thin and "invisible" as possible.


That's amazing! And a Parisian proposal! SWOON.


----------



## needloub

msop04 said:


> Up close and personal...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1721503





irenesarah said:


> just got engaged a week and a half ago in Paris!
> 
> we both fell in love with Harry Winston's cushion cut micropave ring when we were ring shopping about a month ago -- he re-created it from start until finish because he was very adamant about choosing all of the stones himself and i am absolutely obsessed! i cannot believe how amazing of a job he did. i've seen it side by side with the HW and i can honestly say i love mine more (sentiment aside of course!), i love how delicate the shank and halo are, i wanted them as thin and "invisible" as possible.



Absolutely gorgeous e-rings ladies!


----------



## msop04

needloub said:


> Absolutely gorgeous e-rings ladies!



Thank you!!


----------



## irenesarah

needloub said:


> Absolutely gorgeous e-rings ladies!



thank you!!!


----------



## msop04

ame said:


> GORGEOUS. Holy moly!
> That's amazing! And a Parisian proposal! SWOON.


Thanks ame!!  :greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## msop04

cung said:


> so pretty... and it looks perfect on your finger too.


Thanks so much, cung!!


----------



## msop04

windchimes said:


> That looks incredible on you!  Big congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> 
> That is such a stunner.  Beautiful!  I would be excited about wearing it, too!


Thank you, windchimes!!  I'm super excited!!


----------



## msop04

lilmountaingirl said:


> I love your ring!


Thanks, lilmountaingirl!


----------



## msop04

irenesarah said:


> just got engaged a week and a half ago in Paris!
> 
> we both fell in love with Harry Winston's cushion cut micropave ring when we were ring shopping about a month ago -- he re-created it from start until finish because he was very adamant about choosing all of the stones himself and i am absolutely obsessed! i cannot believe how amazing of a job he did. i've seen it side by side with the HW and i can honestly say i love mine more (sentiment aside of course!), i love how delicate the shank and halo are, i wanted them as thin and "invisible" as possible.



WOW. WOW. WOW!!!!  Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## irenesarah

msop04 said:


> WOW. WOW. WOW!!!!  Absolutely gorgeous!!



thank you so much!!! yours is beautiful as well! xo


----------



## msop04

pandapharm said:


> gorgeous!!!! absolute perfection. do you know the stats? please let us know when it's finally yours to wear forever!



*I forgot to include ring size 5.5.  

GIA Triple X
2.43 ct Round Brilliant
8.72 x 8.78 mm 
J, SI1


----------



## pandapharm

msop04 said:


> *I forgot to include ring size 5.5.
> 
> GIA Triple X
> 2.43 ct Round Brilliant
> 8.72 x 8.78 mm
> J, SI1


 
we are ring size twins!!!! so awesome...I know what finger coverage I need now


----------



## ame

Ohhh good to know that I could also pull off a 2.4ct monster....

Loving the new additions!


----------



## pixiesparkle

irenesarah said:


> just got engaged a week and a half ago in Paris!
> 
> we both fell in love with Harry Winston's cushion cut micropave ring when we were ring shopping about a month ago -- he re-created it from start until finish because he was very adamant about choosing all of the stones himself and i am absolutely obsessed! i cannot believe how amazing of a job he did. i've seen it side by side with the HW and i can honestly say i love mine more (sentiment aside of course!), i love how delicate the shank and halo are, i wanted them as thin and "invisible" as possible.


congrats!!! your ring is absolutely stunning!!!


boboxu said:


> I didn't ask my now "fiancée" much about it, but he just only told me the center one is 3.01 carat, G and VS1  Didn't tell me anything about the settings
> 
> Thanks all ladies for kind words, I'm so excited for my coming up wedding this December, got the wedding dress already!!!!!!


ohhh that's so exciting!!! =) Please share pics!! Your ring is beautiful and your wedding no doubt will be awesome as well


----------



## fumi

msop04 said:


> Up close and personal...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1721503



It's very pretty and sparkly!




irenesarah said:


> just got engaged a week and a half ago in Paris!
> 
> we both fell in love with Harry Winston's cushion cut micropave ring when we were ring shopping about a month ago -- he re-created it from start until finish because he was very adamant about choosing all of the stones himself and i am absolutely obsessed! i cannot believe how amazing of a job he did. i've seen it side by side with the HW and i can honestly say i love mine more (sentiment aside of course!), i love how delicate the shank and halo are, i wanted them as thin and "invisible" as possible.



Congrats on your engagement! It looks great on you!


----------



## Bagneophyte

irenesarah said:
			
		

> just got engaged a week and a half ago in Paris!
> 
> we both fell in love with Harry Winston's cushion cut micropave ring when we were ring shopping about a month ago -- he re-created it from start until finish because he was very adamant about choosing all of the stones himself and i am absolutely obsessed! i cannot believe how amazing of a job he did. i've seen it side by side with the HW and i can honestly say i love mine more (sentiment aside of course!), i love how delicate the shank and halo are, i wanted them as thin and "invisible" as possible.



Wow! It is gorgeous ring! Here is mine for sharing. I just got engaged in Tokyo! Still feel not real..


----------



## ame

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ririan

Everyone has a beautiful story behind their engagement ring!
This is my new ring, technically not my engagement ring but more a surprise upgrade ring from my sweet hubby. I am a sentimentalist at heart, and want to wear my platinum wedding band n this ring together despite the mis-match ... But the pairing kinda grow on me  so I will wear them as this ... Happy!!


----------



## vyology

Bagneophyte said:
			
		

> Wow! It is gorgeous ring! Here is mine for sharing. I just got engaged in Tokyo! Still feel not real..



you have pretty hands!! And your solitaire is gorgeous!


----------



## etk123

Bagneophyte said:


> Wow! It is gorgeous ring! Here is mine for sharing. I just got engaged in Tokyo! Still feel not real..
> 
> Perfection!
> 
> View attachment 1723057





ririan said:


> Everyone has a beautiful story behind their engagement ring!
> This is my new ring, technically not my engagement ring but more a surprise upgrade ring from my sweet hubby. I am a sentimentalist at heart, and want to wear my platinum wedding band n this ring together despite the mis-match ... But the pairing kinda grow on me  so I will wear them as this ... Happy!!
> 
> View attachment 1723161


New ring is gorgeous, I like them together!


----------



## Machick333

BEAUTIFUL!  
COngrats 


irenesarah said:


> just got engaged a week and a half ago in Paris!
> 
> we both fell in love with Harry Winston's cushion cut micropave ring when we were ring shopping about a month ago -- he re-created it from start until finish because he was very adamant about choosing all of the stones himself and i am absolutely obsessed! i cannot believe how amazing of a job he did. i've seen it side by side with the HW and i can honestly say i love mine more (sentiment aside of course!), i love how delicate the shank and halo are, i wanted them as thin and "invisible" as possible.


----------



## vyology

Here's mine hard at work. LOL!


----------



## justpeachy4397

vyology said:


> View attachment 1723601
> 
> 
> Here's mine hard at work. LOL!



so so so so gorgeous


----------



## justpeachy4397

Bagneophyte said:


> Wow! It is gorgeous ring! Here is mine for sharing. I just got engaged in Tokyo! Still feel not real..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723057



STUNNING.... love the simplicity, elegance, but blinginess of this!


----------



## vyology

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> so so so so gorgeous



Thanks!!


----------



## fumi

vyology said:


> View attachment 1723601
> 
> 
> Here's mine hard at work. LOL!



It's very pretty!


----------



## laurayuki

crzyaboutchanel said:


> Love your ring.  Can you share what the quality of the center diamond is?  They sparkle well.  Also, was this made by a special designer?  Can you share where I can find this design?  Thx



Thank you! H VS1 Modified cushion brilliant excellent cut  IT's made by an awesome jeweler in the diamond district through referral and I really like them! design is modeled loosely after the harry winston cushion but the finace picked it out so i dunno


----------



## vyology

fumi said:
			
		

> It's very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## laurayuki

irenesarah said:


> just got engaged a week and a half ago in Paris!
> 
> we both fell in love with Harry Winston's cushion cut micropave ring when we were ring shopping about a month ago -- he re-created it from start until finish because he was very adamant about choosing all of the stones himself and i am absolutely obsessed! i cannot believe how amazing of a job he did. i've seen it side by side with the HW and i can honestly say i love mine more (sentiment aside of course!), i love how delicate the shank and halo are, i wanted them as thin and "invisible" as possible.



Love it! and love your outfit too!  we have similar and great tastes!!


----------



## cung

vyology said:


> View attachment 1723601
> 
> 
> Here's mine hard at work. LOL!



it's gorgous...


----------



## Bagneophyte

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> STUNNING.... love the simplicity, elegance, but blinginess of this!



Thank you, i love it a lot. Funny thing is the weight is nothing compare to its meaning and responsibility !


----------



## vyology

cung said:
			
		

> it's gorgous...



Thank you! Hubby did good. &#9786;


----------



## HauteMama

DH just surprised me with a (late) gift for our 15th anniversary. I had been hoping for a 1.5 CT solitaire, and he exceeded my expectations. 

Here is my original e-ring, pictured with the plain gold wedding band and a .25 CT channel set anniversary band. The center stone is .26 CT with rubiesand accent diamonds next to it. The other stats are lost to time:






Upgraded ring. 1.78 CT, E colour, SI1, set in a 14K YG cathedral setting. The setting is high enough to accomodate the two half-eternity shared prong bands we will be getting to go with it. In comparison to the many ladies here with tiny fingers, 1.78 doesn't look as big on my size 7 finger!


----------



## candace117

HauteMama said:
			
		

> DH just surprised me with a (late) gift for our 15th anniversary. I had been hoping for a 1.5 CT solitaire, and he exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Here is my original e-ring, pictured with the plain gold wedding band and a .25 CT channel set anniversary band. The center stone is .26 CT with rubiesand accent diamonds next to it. The other stats are lost to time:
> 
> Upgraded ring. 1.78 CT, E colour, SI1, set in a 14K YG cathedral setting. The setting is high enough to accomodate the two half-eternity shared prong bands we will be getting to go with it. In comparison to the many ladies here with tiny fingers, 1.78 doesn't look as big on my size 7 finger!



I love this! I love both the original and the new!


----------



## Monaliceke

Out of curiousity, may I ask you ladies... did you start wearing your e-ring daily immediately after your engagement?  I didn't, especially not for wearing to work. I usually wear it only on special occasions (not that mine is very big, it's a 1.02 cts solitaire).

I'm married for over a decade now and I've decided to start wearing mine daily, even to the office. But I started to notice strange stares... Maybe it's because I have a conservative job in finance?  Should I or should I not wear it?  Please give some feedback.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## freshie2096

luxemadam said:


> Out of curiousity, may I ask you ladies... did you start wearing your e-ring daily immediately after your engagement?  I didn't, especially not for wearing to work. I usually wear it only on special occasions (not that mine is very big, it's a 1.02 cts solitaire).
> 
> I'm married for over a decade now and I've decided to start wearing mine daily, even to the office. But I started to notice strange stares... Maybe it's because I have a conservative job in finance?  Should I or should I not wear it?  Please give some feedback.  Thanks a lot.



I have had a very similar situation as you, but i still couldn't  figure it out why my colleagues are given me some strange stares tho... i'm guessing they were  just very curious, may be??? Those days are gone now for me as they've got used to it, so in my opinion that you should wear it and should't worry too much about other people's stares!!


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful HM! You deserve it!!!

Luxemadam, please start new topics in their own threads


----------



## Monaliceke

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Beautiful HM! You deserve it!!!
> 
> Luxemadam, please start new topics in their own threads



Sorry


----------



## Swanky

No worries!  it's just that this is more of a photo thread, that's all!


----------



## Zophie

Here are a couple of pictures with my wedding ring too.  Hard to get a good picture of actually how SPARKLY it is!!!!


----------



## Maukalani

I posted this in the yellow diamond thread a couple of weeks ago and thought I'd post it here too for reference. A Tiffany yellow diamond bezet, 1.81 vivid yellow on a size six finger.  Thanks for letting me share it!


----------



## vyology

luxemadam said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity, may I ask you ladies... did you start wearing your e-ring daily immediately after your engagement?  I didn't, especially not for wearing to work. I usually wear it only on special occasions (not that mine is very big, it's a 1.02 cts solitaire).
> 
> I'm married for over a decade now and I've decided to start wearing mine daily, even to the office. But I started to notice strange stares... Maybe it's because I have a conservative job in finance?  Should I or should I not wear it?  Please give some feedback.  Thanks a lot.



I love my ring and wouldn't want to not wear it daily. I started wearing mine right away. I don't work in a conservative setting but I do work in juvenile detention so anything nice will get stares. I don't care. Wear yours proudly!!


----------



## chessmont

I started wearing mine right away, but then I got a job which took me traveling, sometimes to not so safe areas.  I did not wear it those days.  Now, after 24 years, sometimes I wear it sometimes I don't depending upon my mood (weird, yeah)


----------



## fumi

HauteMama said:


> DH just surprised me with a (late) gift for our 15th anniversary. I had been hoping for a 1.5 CT solitaire, and he exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Here is my original e-ring, pictured with the plain gold wedding band and a .25 CT channel set anniversary band. The center stone is .26 CT with rubiesand accent diamonds next to it. The other stats are lost to time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded ring. 1.78 CT, E colour, SI1, set in a 14K YG cathedral setting. The setting is high enough to accomodate the two half-eternity shared prong bands we will be getting to go with it. In comparison to the many ladies here with tiny fingers, 1.78 doesn't look as big on my size 7 finger!



It's very pretty! It looks great on you


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Zophie said:


> Here are a couple of pictures with my wedding ring too.  Hard to get a good picture of actually how SPARKLY it is!!!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Jaanoo

here are my beauties ...


----------



## fumi

Zophie said:


> Here are a couple of pictures with my wedding ring too.  Hard to get a good picture of actually how SPARKLY it is!!!!



Such a beautiful and bright ring!


----------



## fumi

Jaanoo said:


> here are my beauties ...



Wow they are full of bling!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Maukalani said:


> I posted this in the yellow diamond thread a couple of weeks ago and thought I'd post it here too for reference. A Tiffany yellow diamond bezet, 1.81 vivid yellow on a size six finger.  Thanks for letting me share it!
> 
> View attachment 1726082



wow what beautiful color!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

irenesarah said:


> just got engaged a week and a half ago in Paris!
> 
> we both fell in love with Harry Winston's cushion cut micropave ring when we were ring shopping about a month ago -- he re-created it from start until finish because he was very adamant about choosing all of the stones himself and i am absolutely obsessed! i cannot believe how amazing of a job he did. i've seen it side by side with the HW and i can honestly say i love mine more (sentiment aside of course!), i love how delicate the shank and halo are, i wanted them as thin and "invisible" as possible.




you and your ring are gorgeous!  congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## monokuro

Ahhhh.. I can't believe that I can finally contribute to this thread!!

Just got engaged last night... still in total awe and super excited! ^^;

My beautiful ring. Designer is Verragio.. my favorite!





Side view


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

monokuro said:


> Ahhhh.. I can't believe that I can finally contribute to this thread!!
> 
> Just got engaged last night... still in total awe and super excited! ^^;
> 
> My beautiful ring. Designer is Verragio.. my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!

Such a beautiful ring.  well done!

do you know the stats?


----------



## fumi

monokuro said:


> Ahhhh.. I can't believe that I can finally contribute to this thread!!
> 
> Just got engaged last night... still in total awe and super excited! ^^;
> 
> My beautiful ring. Designer is Verragio.. my favorite!
> n.wish-ful.net/x/583040374.jpg
> 
> Side view
> n.wish-ful.net/x/583324025.jpg



Congrats on your engagement! It's such a pretty ring!


----------



## Jaanoo

fumi said:


> Wow they are full of bling!


 

thanks fumi ...


----------



## Maukalani

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> wow what beautiful color!



Thanks! It's so dirty in this photo but yes, I love the color!


----------



## cung

monokuro said:


> Ahhhh.. I can't believe that I can finally contribute to this thread!!
> 
> Just got engaged last night... still in total awe and super excited! ^^;
> 
> My beautiful ring. Designer is Verragio.. my favorite!
> n.wish-ful.net/x/583040374.jpg
> 
> Side view
> n.wish-ful.net/x/583324025.jpg


it does look sophisticated and feminine. Hand shot pls


----------



## Sisil

Jaanoo said:


> here are my beauties ...


WOW! Unique and splendid! 
More pics, please. If you know any specs of your beautiful rings would you mind sharing?


----------



## ame

monokuro said:


> Ahhhh.. I can't believe that I can finally contribute to this thread!!
> 
> Just got engaged last night... still in total awe and super excited! ^^;
> 
> My beautiful ring. Designer is Verragio.. my favorite!
> n.wish-ful.net/x/583040374.jpg
> 
> Side view
> n.wish-ful.net/x/583324025.jpg



GORGEOUS!!! Hand shots!!!


----------



## irenesarah

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> you and your ring are gorgeous!  congratulations on your engagement!



thank you so much!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

My ring set is now complete!

Just got married in Hawaii a little over a week ago (May 12th). And I love my wedding rings!


----------



## pandapharm

CoachGirl12 said:
			
		

> My ring set is now complete!
> 
> Just got married in Hawaii a little over a week ago (May 12th). And I love my wedding rings!



congrats!! all very pretty. what is the ring on your right hand, looks like frangipani flowers?


----------



## CoachGirl12

pandapharm said:


> congrats!! all very pretty. what is the ring on your right hand, looks like frangipani flowers?


Thank you!

The ring on my right hand is just a cheapy that I got at the flea market in Hawaii  and yes they are frangipani flowers


----------



## ame

CoachGirl12 said:


> My ring set is now complete!
> 
> Just got married in Hawaii a little over a week ago (May 12th). And I love my wedding rings!



BEAUTIFUL!!! Love that clutch too! Congrats!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Finally, we got my engagement ring replaced with an upgrade.  My original ering got stolen by a break in back in 2008.  Insurance co paid us but I decided to invest in real estate and wait on ering replaced.

I've been a long time fan of this thread.  Here is my belated 6th yr anniversary present.

I picked this beauty up two weeks ago:  Center round 2.15ct, Cushion halo U-prong pave .75ctw w/  total 34 stones.  3/4 eternity on platinum shank.  Ring finger size 4.5.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Arm lenght distance.  Sorry for poor pic


----------



## etk123

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Arm lenght distance.  Sorry for poor pic



It's beyond gorgeous!! Do you adore it?? Be careful while driving, I know it will be hard to keep your eyes on the road!


----------



## jmaemonte

bagladyseattle said:


> Finally, we got my engagement ring replaced with an upgrade.  My original ering got stolen by a break in back in 2008.  Insurance co paid us but I decided to invest in real estate and wait on ering replaced.
> 
> I've been a long time fan of this thread.  Here is my belated 6th yr anniversary present.
> 
> I picked this beauty up two weeks ago:  Center round 2.15ct, Cushion halo U-prong pave .75ctw w/  total 34 stones.  3/4 eternity on platinum shank.  Ring finger size 4.5.



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## bagladyseattle

etk123 said:


> It's beyond gorgeous!! Do you adore it?? Be careful while driving, I know it will be hard to keep your eyes on the road!


 
Thanks etk123!  It's perfect for me and I love it.  My DH asked me if this ring will make me happy for 5 yrs, and innocently I said that I would be for 10 yrs.  LOL!!!! I should have just say yes and end of it.  LOL.  You are so right!  On the first day, I kept staring at it every traffic light and stop sign.




jmaemonte said:


> Absolutely stunning!


  Thanks!


----------



## ame

Looks amazing!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

bagladyseattle said:


> Finally, we got my engagement ring replaced with an upgrade.  My original ering got stolen by a break in back in 2008.  Insurance co paid us but I decided to invest in real estate and wait on ering replaced.
> 
> I've been a long time fan of this thread.  Here is my belated 6th yr anniversary present.
> 
> I picked this beauty up two weeks ago:  Center round 2.15ct, Cushion halo U-prong pave .75ctw w/  total 34 stones.  3/4 eternity on platinum shank.  Ring finger size 4.5.




WHOA!!! worth the wait!  It is GORGEOUS!!!!  congrats on your upgrade


----------



## needloub

bagladyseattle said:


> Finally, we got my engagement ring replaced with an upgrade.  My original ering got stolen by a break in back in 2008.  Insurance co paid us but I decided to invest in real estate and wait on ering replaced.
> 
> I've been a long time fan of this thread.  Here is my belated 6th yr anniversary present.
> 
> I picked this beauty up two weeks ago:  Center round 2.15ct, Cushion halo U-prong pave .75ctw w/  total 34 stones.  3/4 eternity on platinum shank.  Ring finger size 4.5.



So gorgeous!  I love halos!


----------



## lucydee

bagladyseattle said:


> Finally, we got my engagement ring replaced with an upgrade. My original ering got stolen by a break in back in 2008. Insurance co paid us but I decided to invest in real estate and wait on ering replaced.
> 
> I've been a long time fan of this thread. Here is my belated 6th yr anniversary present.
> 
> I picked this beauty up two weeks ago: Center round 2.15ct, Cushion halo U-prong pave .75ctw w/ total 34 stones. 3/4 eternity on platinum shank. Ring finger size 4.5.


 
STUNNING RING AND IT LOOKS SO GORGEOUS ON YOU!
Congrats on the upgrade!  I love the setting, was it handmade for you or did the stone come with the setting?
Please do share; I am in love 
I am in the process of upgrading too, 20 years of marriage to my soulmate and best friend.  I can't decide weather to choose round stone in cushion setting or cushion stone in cushion setting.
I love yours it is absolutely stunning!
Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## irenesarah

Gorgeous!!!



bagladyseattle said:


> finally, we got my engagement ring replaced with an upgrade.  My original ering got stolen by a break in back in 2008.  Insurance co paid us but i decided to invest in real estate and wait on ering replaced.
> 
> I've been a long time fan of this thread.  Here is my belated 6th yr anniversary present.
> 
> I picked this beauty up two weeks ago:  Center round 2.15ct, cushion halo u-prong pave .75ctw w/  total 34 stones.  3/4 eternity on platinum shank.  Ring finger size 4.5.


----------



## irenesarah

a couple more!


----------



## bagladyseattle

ame said:


> Looks amazing!!!


 Thanks again for your help! Are you sure you don't want go back jewelry career field again?  LOL



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> WHOA!!! worth the wait!  It is GORGEOUS!!!!  congrats on your upgrade


Thanks!  Before this ring came, I almost went w/ emerald cut w/ 2ct two yrs ago.  I did not end up w/ it because it did not look go on me, too elongated for lengthy fingers.



needloub said:


> So gorgeous!  I love halos!


I hear halos too.  My original was halo too but round.



lucydee said:


> STUNNING RING AND IT LOOKS SO GORGEOUS ON YOU!
> Congrats on the upgrade!  I love the setting, was it handmade for you or did the stone come with the setting?
> Please do share; I am in love
> I am in the process of upgrading too, 20 years of marriage to my soulmate and best friend.  I can't decide weather to choose round stone in cushion setting or cushion stone in cushion setting.
> I love yours it is absolutely stunning!
> Congrats and Enjoy!



Thank you!  It's was custom made for me.  I show the jeweler the similar setting that I like.  He has to graphic image first, the wax, and the final part.  I decided the halo and shank at the same width.    Congrats on your 20th yrs.  My sister just celebrated her 25th yr.  Originally, i was gonna to wait for 3ct cushion in cushion, but i don't think i could wait that long.  I am content.  If you decided to, please do share w/ us. 



irenesarah said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks!  You are gorgoues.


----------



## fumi

CoachGirl12 said:


> My ring set is now complete!
> 
> Just got married in Hawaii a little over a week ago (May 12th). And I love my wedding rings!



Wow, congrats on your recent wedding! Your ring is soo beautiful!




bagladyseattle said:


> Finally, we got my engagement ring replaced with an upgrade.  My original ering got stolen by a break in back in 2008.  Insurance co paid us but I decided to invest in real estate and wait on ering replaced.
> 
> I've been a long time fan of this thread.  Here is my belated 6th yr anniversary present.
> 
> I picked this beauty up two weeks ago:  Center round 2.15ct, Cushion halo U-prong pave .75ctw w/  total 34 stones.  3/4 eternity on platinum shank.  Ring finger size 4.5.



This is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ame said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! Love that clutch too! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

fumi said:


> Wow, congrats on your recent wedding! Your ring is soo beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## lage

bagladyseattle said:


> Finally, we got my engagement ring replaced with an upgrade.  My original ering got stolen by a break in back in 2008.  Insurance co paid us but I decided to invest in real estate and wait on ering replaced.
> 
> I've been a long time fan of this thread.  Here is my belated 6th yr anniversary present.
> 
> I picked this beauty up two weeks ago:  Center round 2.15ct, Cushion halo U-prong pave .75ctw w/  total 34 stones.  3/4 eternity on platinum shank.  Ring finger size 4.5.


Absolutely gorgeous - worth the wait!  Will you wear a band with it?


----------



## DearBuddha

CoachGirl12 said:


> My ring set is now complete!
> 
> Just got married in Hawaii a little over a week ago (May 12th). And I love my wedding rings!



First of all, congratulations on your wedding! I bet a Hawaiian wedding is stunning! Next, your wedding rings are beautiful! I love the symmetry of your set  I love the look of two bands flanking an e-ring. 

My husband just upgraded my wedding band from a plain band to a diamond band, so I'm good for diamonds for a while. However, maybe for a tenth or twentieth anniversary, I'll get a second diamond band for the other side of my engagement ring


----------



## bagladyseattle

lage said:


> Absolutely gorgeous - worth the wait! Will you wear a band with it?


 
Yes, it was definitely worth the wait.  I don't wear with the band everytime.  I do have two eternity bands and they both  are half way eternity.  Sometimes, if I feel like stacking then I stack w/ bands.  I do want to have custom full eternity w/ U-Prongs later to match w/ my shank.


----------



## bagladyseattle

fumi said:


> Wow, congrats on your recent wedding! Your ring is soo beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely gorgeous!!


 
Thanks Fumi!


----------



## CoachGirl12

DearBuddha said:


> First of all, congratulations on your wedding! I bet a Hawaiian wedding is stunning! Next, your wedding rings are beautiful! I love the symmetry of your set  I love the look of two bands flanking an e-ring.
> 
> My husband just upgraded my wedding band from a plain band to a diamond band, so I'm good for diamonds for a while. However, maybe for a tenth or twentieth anniversary, I'll get a second diamond band for the other side of my engagement ring


OMG, thank you so much! Hawaii is so beautiful, the weather/ocean was gorgeous, I can't wait to get the pictures back of our beach wedding. Maybe I'll have to share some on here  once I get them...

I did the two bands because the one just didn't make it look right... haha, so might as well get both bands... at least they weren't too expensive! LOL.

Oooo, yeah that would definitely be pretty with another band on the other side! Do you have pictures of your new upgraded wedding band?


----------



## Sass

HauteMama said:
			
		

> DH just surprised me with a (late) gift for our 15th anniversary. I had been hoping for a 1.5 CT solitaire, and he exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Here is my original e-ring, pictured with the plain gold wedding band and a .25 CT channel set anniversary band. The center stone is .26 CT with rubiesand accent diamonds next to it. The other stats are lost to time:
> 
> Upgraded ring. 1.78 CT, E colour, SI1, set in a 14K YG cathedral setting. The setting is high enough to accomodate the two half-eternity shared prong bands we will be getting to go with it. In comparison to the many ladies here with tiny fingers, 1.78 doesn't look as big on my size 7 finger!



How thoughtful of your husband. Your new ring is stunning and looks fantastic on your finger!


----------



## 4everLV

I posted my set way back on page 2 or 3...
VG/VG/VG 1.5ct + halo = 2.0ctw

Recently purchased an EX/EX/EX 2.3ct solitaire for our anniversary & my big 3-0!

I switch back & forth between the two rings depending on my mood/outfit/weather/occasion, but wow, such a big visual difference between the two cuts!


----------



## LittleLover

Here's mine! It's a trellis set three stone. Yellow gold band with palladium prongs. Center is 1.25 and side stones are 1/2 carat each. 






Here's one of the profile, which is so lovely if I do say so myself!


----------



## rogersa

4everLV said:
			
		

> I posted my set way back on page 2 or 3...
> VG/VG/VG 1.5ct + halo = 2.0ctw
> 
> Recently purchased an EX/EX/EX 2.3ct solitaire for our anniversary & my big 3-0!
> 
> I switch back & forth between the two rings depending on my mood/outfit/weather/occasion, but wow, such a big visual difference between the two cuts!



Beautiful! Where did you get the solitaire and what is your finger size?


----------



## Jaanoo

Sisil said:


> WOW! Unique and splendid!
> More pics, please. If you know any specs of your beautiful rings would you mind sharing?


 

thanks sisil ... i am not sure of the specs .. but i think the engagement ring specs are the center stone is over 1 ct and the side ones are half a crt...dont know the other details as hubby chose the rings .. 

here is another pic of my rings .. sorry its from my phone


----------



## dd82

Upgraded my ring from 2.34 to 3.3 this year for my 5th Anniversary


----------



## veroliz

dd82 said:
			
		

> Upgraded my ring from 2.34 to 3.3 this year for my 5th Anniversary



Wow!! Stunning!! 
Congrats for your anniversary!!


----------



## karinc

We got engaged a few months ago and here it is....it's 2.75 carat, triple ex, E colour, ring size 4.5 in platinum. He did an amazing job!

We are traveling through Europe ATM looking for our wedding bands since they are much cheaper here.( we are from Sydney) Tiffany shared diamond in 2.2 or 3mm 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/64466525@N00/6869276054/


----------



## pixiesparkle

karinc said:


> We got engaged a few months ago and here it is....it's 2.75 carat, triple ex, E colour, ring size 4.5 in platinum. He did an amazing job!
> 
> We are traveling through Europe ATM looking for our wedding bands since they are much cheaper here.( we are from Sydney) Tiffany shared diamond in 2.2 or 3mm
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/64466525@N00/6869276054/


congrats on your engagement!!! your e-ring is beautiful 
My DF and I are from Sydney as well and we are also planning to get our wedding bands in either Europe (in Jan 2013) or in the US..There are 2 Tiffany wedding bands that I think go really well with my e-ring but Tiffany has a very limited range of wedding bands for men 

P.S: If you right click on your flickr image and choose "copy image location", then paste it in the html box here, your image will show up instead of just the link =)


----------



## Theren

My set!!


----------



## 1_chanel_road

karinc said:


> We got engaged a few months ago and here it is....it's 2.75 carat, triple ex, E colour, ring size 4.5 in platinum. He did an amazing job!
> 
> We are traveling through Europe ATM looking for our wedding bands since they are much cheaper here.( we are from Sydney) Tiffany shared diamond in 2.2 or 3mm
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/64466525@N00/6869276054/


wow, this engagement ring is very pretty 
congrats~~


----------



## windchimes

Theren said:


> My set!!


How beautiful!  Is it a halo on a marquise?  I think the shape and all the sidestones look so pretty together.


----------



## Theren

windchimes said:


> How beautiful! Is it a halo on a marquise? I think the shape and all the sidestones look so pretty together.


 
Yup.. Yellow diamond with pink diamond halo. I honestly NEVER in a million years thought I would want a marquise.. and I love mine.


----------



## Zophie

Jaanoo said:


> here are my beauties ...


 

ooh, love how sparkly and pretty they are, and very unique too.


----------



## usurp1

its been over 5 years and i have yet to get an engagement ring (but thats a different subject!! haha)   I would love a simple antique band with a nice cut stone...


----------



## Sisil

Jaanoo said:


> thanks sisil ... i am not sure of the specs .. but i think the engagement ring specs are the center stone is over 1 ct and the side ones are half a crt...dont know the other details as hubby chose the rings ..
> 
> here is another pic of my rings .. sorry its from my phone



I love your rings! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ashleyroe

dude, diamonds suck to photograph. 

tiffany lucida plat. .38 F vs1


----------



## ame

ashleyroe said:


> dude, diamonds suck to photograph.
> 
> tiffany lucida plat. .38 F vs1



BEAUTIFUL!!!! And yes, they are not easy!


----------



## Sisil

4everLV said:


> I posted my set way back on page 2 or 3...
> VG/VG/VG 1.5ct + halo = 2.0ctw
> 
> Recently purchased an EX/EX/EX 2.3ct solitaire for our anniversary & my big 3-0!
> 
> I switch back & forth between the two rings depending on my mood/outfit/weather/occasion, but wow, such a big visual difference between the two cuts!



I love the solitaire, it sparkles more, but with halo looks great as well.


----------



## Necromancer

*ashleyroe*, your ring is pretty.


----------



## Micoco

You all have beautiful and very special rings!

Here's mine:

Art déco with sapphire and diamonds

Hugs,

Mico


----------



## Fashionista21

I love this thread, haha



lanasyogamama said:


> I'll try to get things started!  Here is a pic of my set that my friend took when we were having family pics done this summer.  Not super close up but it's a 2.00 carat, VS1, J color.



Gorg!



ashleyroe said:


> dude, diamonds suck to photograph.
> 
> tiffany lucida plat. .38 F vs1



so dainty and cute!


----------



## Necromancer

Micoco said:


> You all have beautiful and very special rings!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Art déco with sapphire and diamonds
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Mico



I like it, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Jaanoo

Zophie said:


> ooh, love how sparkly and pretty they are, and very unique too.


 
thanks Zophie


----------



## Jaanoo

Sisil said:


> I love your rings! Thanks for sharing.


 

thanks sisil ... they are the most beautiful pieces of jewerlery i have


----------



## mandyglick

Here's mine


----------



## saligator

CoachGirl12 said:


> My ring set is now complete!
> 
> Just got married in Hawaii a little over a week ago (May 12th). And I love my wedding rings!




Congratulations and beautiful rings! What I want to know is... where did you get that fabulous bag and can you give us the details on how/where to get one? 

Thanks!


----------



## baghorder

mandyglick said:


> Here's mine



So beautiful!!!


----------



## ashleyroe

ame said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!! And yes, they are not easy!


 
its sooooooooooo sparkly, its crazy.



Necromancer said:


> *ashleyroe*, your ring is pretty.


 
thank you very much.



Fashionista21 said:


> so dainty and cute!


 
thanks!


----------



## karo

mandyglick said:


> Here's mine


Beautiful ring!!!


----------



## mandyglick

karo said:
			
		

> Beautiful ring!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## mandyglick

baghorder said:
			
		

> So beautiful!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JP11

mandyglick said:


> Here's mine


Beautiful! What shape is the center stone?


----------



## mandyglick

JP11 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! What shape is the center stone?



It's a cushion cut


----------



## janelles

bagladyseattle said:


> Finally, we got my engagement ring replaced with an upgrade.  My original ering got stolen by a break in back in 2008.  Insurance co paid us but I decided to invest in real estate and wait on ering replaced.
> 
> I've been a long time fan of this thread.  Here is my belated 6th yr anniversary present.
> 
> I picked this beauty up two weeks ago:  Center round 2.15ct, Cushion halo U-prong pave .75ctw w/  total 34 stones.  3/4 eternity on platinum shank.  Ring finger size 4.5.


Love your ring. Could you please post a pic of the side view (profile) so I could see the claws and the height of the setting. Thanks.


----------



## bagladyseattle

janelles said:


> Love your ring. Could you please post a pic of the side view (profile) so I could see the claws and the height of the setting. Thanks.



Thanks!  Sorry for the delay in responding.  I just pmed you.


----------



## springbaby

Here's mine  Apologies for the low quality iPhone pic!


----------



## deltalady

Here's mine, without my band.  Hubby had it made. I hope to upgrade to a bigger stone soon.


----------



## seeminglysweet

deltalady said:


> Here's mine, without my band.  Hubby had it made. I hope to upgrade to a bigger stone soon.
> 
> View attachment 1749330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749332



you have a nice sized stone!


----------



## PinkPro

23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum


----------



## dd82

PinkPro said:
			
		

> 23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum



It's breath taking !!!!


----------



## springbaby

PinkPro said:


> 23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum



Excuse me while I pick up my jaw from the floor...  Wow!!!


----------



## Micoco

Necromancer said:


> I like it, it's gorgeous.



aww, thank you!


----------



## chessmont

OMG  PinkPro


----------



## fungirl08

pinkpro said:
			
		

> 23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum



wow!


----------



## Bag Fetish

PinkPro said:


> 23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum


 Center stone is nice, rest of the ring imo  xxxxx..


----------



## bisbee

Bag Fetish said:


> Center stone is nice, rest of the ring imo  x



I have no words about your comment.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bisbee said:


> I have no words about your comment.


We are all entitled to an opinion... good or bad.


----------



## Ginnifer

PinkPro said:
			
		

> 23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum



Wow! What an amazing piece of jewelry, do you wear it everyday?

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Compass Rose

There definitely is a lot going on there.   It truly is breathtaking, though.  I'd have to put my arm in a sling to carry something like that off.


----------



## specme

Bag Fetish said:


> We are all entitled to an opinion... good or bad.



It's a shame your comment on the ring was xxxx ed out ! I would've liked to known what you said.
That is one big ring !


----------



## Jujubay

PinkPro said:


> 23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum



Wow, What a beautiful ring. I would be afraid to wear it, looks amazing


----------



## Blairbass

Dazzling! Congrats!


----------



## Blairbass

Theren said:


> My set!!



Love your marquis! Gorgeous! Im a big fan of marquis (not just because my engagement ring and wedding band are marquis diamonds lol).... They are so classy and unique!


----------



## Jennifer.L

Bag Fetish said:


> We are all entitled to an opinion... good or bad.


----------



## MCF

PinkPro said:


> 23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum



wow! is that the original ring or have you added on to it as years past?


----------



## bb10lue

My wedding present from my parents, Tiffany yellow diamond  (1.36ct fancy intense




) with Novo band.


----------



## msop04

bb10lue said:
			
		

> My wedding present from my parents, Tiffany yellow diamond  (1.36ct fancy intense
> 
> ) with Novo band.



Wow!  That is one of the most beautiful Solestes I've seen - gorgeous color diamond!


----------



## DearBuddha

Bag Fetish said:


> Center stone is nice, rest of the ring imo  xxxxx..



I have to agree here. That center stone is a showstopper by itself. x

Still, if you love it, then that's the only opinion that matters. Enjoy it!


----------



## bling*lover

bb10lue said:
			
		

> My wedding present from my parents, Tiffany yellow diamond  (1.36ct fancy intense
> 
> ) with Novo band.



Absolutely stunning!! I really love your set and it looks amazing on you, congratulations!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Engagement rings are extremely personal, have a lot of meaning to the people who wear them, and none of us know the stories behind them unless shared.  They could have sentimental meaning, be heirlooms, memories of parents who passed on, rings from parents who passed on, etc.  I think it would be difficult for anyone to hear a negative opinion about their ring, even more so from a stranger.  I know everyone is entitled to an opinion but why the need to voice it publicly about something so personal?


----------



## rogersa

lilmountaingirl said:
			
		

> Engagement rings are extremely personal, have a lot of meaning to the people who wear them, and none of us know the stories behind them unless shared.  They could have sentimental meaning, be heirlooms, memories of parents who passed on, rings from parents who passed on, etc.  I think it would be difficult for anyone to hear a negative opinion about their ring, even more so from a stranger.  I know everyone is entitled to an opinion but why the need to voice it publicly about something so personal?



Couldn't of said it better myself. I would be heartbroken if people were saying such things about my ring.


----------



## magdalinka

mewt said:


> ^agreed!
> 
> and that vid is awesome, good idea using video to capture the full sparkly! *ponders*
> 
> 
> aww thanks! it's 0.5 carats, we did try on all sorts of sizes in shops but we both preferred exactly 0.5 on my finger. if it helps, my ring size is 4. I see a lot of blingtastic big rocks here and on other forums I frequent, and while it can be a stunning look on others, it wasn't for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, since it's modeled after a lily-of-the-valley, and those flowers have such delicate small buds, it would make no sense to get a big version for the ring.
> 
> here are some outdoor photos! I want to take a vid now, hehehe. obsessed? maybe just a litttlle.


Your ring is so original, delicate and beautiful that it inspired me to look into the design for myself. Not as an engagement ring, I already have one that I will love forever, but as a very special ring I have been searching for. 
Great taste & great design.


----------



## Sisil

PinkPro said:


> 23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum



OMG! 
First I thought you put the point in the wrong place, not 23.5, but 2.35, but when the pics were loaded, it was wow.  I am certain, it's fun to wear such a ring and thrilling at the same time.


----------



## magdalinka

Wanted to share mine with you ladies and gents. 
It's an antique estate ring, probably 30-40ies European made. I have tried to find more info on it but data is so limited.
Platinum setting, the center stone is .86 brilliant cut, g-h and si included. 
This beauty was purchased from a good friend of the family, a great man and a collector. 

I have not been able to resize the ring to my finger because it has a beautiful filigree all around the band. Before I had my wedding band it actually slid off my finger a couple of times and freaked me out. 

View attachment 1753640


He surprised me on our first anniversary at the Japanese Garden in the MET, NY. His family and friends were hiding behind the half wall structure at the museum and watching. I was oblivious lol. Needless to say it took me a while to stop smiling and staring at my "precious".


----------



## Theren

Blairbass said:


> Love your marquis! Gorgeous! Im a big fan of marquis (not just because my engagement ring and wedding band are marquis diamonds lol).... They are so classy and unique!


 
Thank you! When I first started looking I HATED marquise... I think the fact mine is a bit wider is what really drew me to mine.. its funny the last shape I ever thought I would like I ended up with... Did you post yours already?


----------



## bisbee

lilmountaingirl said:


> Engagement rings are extremely personal, have a lot of meaning to the people who wear them, and none of us know the stories behind them unless shared.  They could have sentimental meaning, be heirlooms, memories of parents who passed on, rings from parents who passed on, etc.  I think it would be difficult for anyone to hear a negative opinion about their ring, even more so from a stranger.  I know everyone is entitled to an opinion but why the need to voice it publicly about something so personal?



Exactly...and that is why I commented on her original post (prior to it's being edited).


----------



## MCF

bb10lue said:


> My wedding present from my parents, Tiffany yellow diamond  (1.36ct fancy intense
> 
> View attachment 1753415
> 
> 
> ) with Novo band.



SO beautiful! I see it's on your left hand. Do you wear that as your "engagement ring" with your wedding band?


----------



## DearBuddha

lilmountaingirl said:


> Engagement rings are extremely personal, have a lot of meaning to the people who wear them, and none of us know the stories behind them unless shared.  They could have sentimental meaning, be heirlooms, memories of parents who passed on, rings from parents who passed on, etc.  I think it would be difficult for anyone to hear a negative opinion about their ring, even more so from a stranger.  I know everyone is entitled to an opinion but why the need to voice it publicly about something so personal?



You're absolutely right. I sincerely apologize if my post offended anyone. All rings have stories that are personal and different, and they're all worthy of appreciation and drooly oogling.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bb10lue said:
			
		

> My wedding present from my parents, Tiffany yellow diamond  (1.36ct fancy intense
> 
> ) with Novo band.



Simply stunning! Love the yellow diamond

posted from my iPhone!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

magdalinka said:
			
		

> Wanted to share mine with you ladies and gents.
> It's an antique estate ring, probably 30-40ies European made. I have tried to find more info on it but data is so limited.
> Platinum setting, the center stone is .86 brilliant cut, g-h and si included.
> This beauty was purchased from a good friend of the family, a great man and a collector.
> 
> I have not been able to resize the ring to my finger because it has a beautiful filigree all around the band. Before I had my wedding band it actually slid off my finger a couple of times and freaked me out.
> 
> He surprised me on our first anniversary at the Japanese Garden in the MET, NY. His family and friends were hiding behind the half wall structure at the museum and watching. I was oblivious lol. Needless to say it took me a while to stop smiling and staring at my "precious".



What a beautiful ring... The design is wonderful..

posted from my iPhone!!!


----------



## jonohayon

ame said:


> Ill add my new setting to this thread!
> 
> 
> Stone is a 1.15ct Star129 cut, H VS1 with strong-medium blue flor.


That's gorgeous Ame! Personally, that 1.15ct Star129 cut is my favorite so far. What was your reaction or thoughts when you got this ring?


----------



## ame

Thanks!

Well I have owned several Star129 stones before, so I of course love it, but the setting I haven't warmed up to because of workmanship issues.


----------



## bb10lue

MCF said:
			
		

> SO beautiful! I see it's on your left hand. Do you wear that as your "engagement ring" with your wedding band?



Thank you! I don't usually follow the rules of jewlery, I sometimes wear this instead of my ering which is a classic Tiffany setting solitaire. The Novo is not my wedding band, it's a celebration ring from DF for our 6-year anniversary last year.n


----------



## magdalinka

Bag Fetish said:


> What a beautiful ring... The design is wonderful..
> 
> posted from my iPhone!!!


Thank you


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.



Love the ring, watch, & nail color!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

PinkPro said:


> 23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum



Goodness, I'd love to see a picture from a distance to check out that sparkle. Wow!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Here's mine . . .
I don't know the specs. Dh picked it out. I do know that it came from Jared. 
I, on the other hand, picked out his ring. It is a David Yurman Cable Band.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

CoachGirl12 said:


> My ring set is now complete!
> 
> Just got married in Hawaii a little over a week ago (May 12th). And I love my wedding rings!



Love the ring AND that bag (who's the bag by)!!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Bag Fetish said:


> Do you have details on this ring ... its simply STUNNING!!



Very pretty! Love that nail color too!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

bb10lue said:


> Thank you! I don't usually follow the rules of jewlery, I sometimes wear this instead of my ering which is a classic Tiffany setting solitaire. The Novo is not my wedding band, it's a celebration ring from DF for our 6-year anniversary last year.n


 
Wow!  So many lovely options!  I love options...


----------



## windchimes

bb10lue said:


> My wedding present from my parents, Tiffany yellow diamond  (1.36ct fancy intense
> View attachment 1753415
> 
> ) with Novo band.


I love the Novo setting and your ring is GORGEOUS!



magdalinka said:


> Wanted to share mine with you ladies and gents.
> It's an antique estate ring, probably 30-40ies European made. I have tried to find more info on it but data is so limited.
> Platinum setting, the center stone is .86 brilliant cut, g-h and si included.
> This beauty was purchased from a good friend of the family, a great man and a collector.
> I have not been able to resize the ring to my finger because it has a beautiful filigree all around the band. Before I had my wedding band it actually slid off my finger a couple of times and freaked me out.
> View attachment 1753640
> 
> He surprised me on our first anniversary at the Japanese Garden in the MET, NY. His family and friends were hiding behind the half wall structure at the museum and watching. I was oblivious lol. Needless to say it took me a while to stop smiling and staring at my "precious".


What a beautiful ring!! Love it.



Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Here's mine . . .
> I don't know the specs. Dh picked it out. I do know that it came from Jared.
> I, on the other hand, picked out his ring. It is a David Yurman Cable Band.


Yeaahhh!!  Great taste.  Both of yours are gorgeous.


----------



## judytmai

Happikoala said:


> here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!


VERY pretty! I love the design!


----------



## etk123

Gorgeous rings ladies! Great eyecandy lately!!


----------



## needloub

bb10lue said:


> My wedding present from my parents, Tiffany yellow diamond  (1.36ct fancy intense
> 
> View attachment 1753415
> 
> 
> ) with Novo band.



Beautiful!  I especially love that there is a gap between the ring and band


----------



## Blairbass

For all the marquise lovers out there, here is my set....sorry for the big pic, I'm new to all this!


----------



## Blairbass

Blairbass said:


> For all the marquise lovers out there, here is my set....sorry for the big pic, I'm new to all this!





Theren said:


> Thank you! When I first started looking I HATED marquise... I think the fact mine is a bit wider is what really drew me to mine.. its funny the last shape I ever thought I would like I ended up with... Did you post yours already?



I just posted mine above. I used to think marquise was outdated, but when my hubby presented me with the ring i was floored at its beauty, and then when he designed the sideways marguise all by himself, I knew marquise was now my favorite.  It is so unique.  Many people will stop you to comment on your lovely unique ring.  A marquise is rare and beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## flash4ever

I love your wedding band and engagement ring.  I love how clean the lines are in your rings, Ive alway loved a simple band. Its very beautiful.


----------



## bergafer3

I love it!!, it's so unique, I've never seen marquise to the side like that!


----------



## slimmie

The first 3 pics is actually an anniversary ring! Aquamarine is my birthstone and my DH had it custom made. It's a 2.3 ct. Aquamarine in a diamond halo setting with milgrain and engraved details. It is PERFECT! The last picture is my original e-ring and wedding band with the new addition to the family (The 3 Musketeers!


----------



## bergafer3

db.tt/js00D1Er
This is my beloved engagement  ring!! It's an antique, pre 1920's platinum engagement ring that I love, that took almost  year to find,


----------



## bergafer3

Trying to load from my iPad sorry, pics coming in a minute!


----------



## bergafer3




----------



## fumi

bb10lue said:


> My wedding present from my parents, Tiffany yellow diamond  (1.36ct fancy intense
> 
> View attachment 1753415
> 
> 
> ) with Novo band.



Oh my, I fell in love right when I saw this picture


----------



## fumi

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Here's mine . . .
> I don't know the specs. Dh picked it out. I do know that it came from Jared.
> I, on the other hand, picked out his ring. It is a David Yurman Cable Band.



Such a sweet picture of you and DH holding hands!


----------



## fumi

Blairbass said:


> For all the marquise lovers out there, here is my set....sorry for the big pic, I'm new to all this!



It's certainly a very pretty cut!


----------



## fumi

slimmie said:


> The first 3 pics is actually an anniversary ring! Aquamarine is my birthstone and my DH had it custom made. It's a 2.3 ct. Aquamarine in a diamond halo setting with milgrain and engraved details. It is PERFECT! The last picture is my original e-ring and wedding band with the new addition to the family (The 3 Musketeers!



The aquamarine center is such a beautiful color! It's such a pretty and unique looking ring!


----------



## fumi

bergafer3 said:


> View attachment 1756637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1756638



It looks like a star from far away!


----------



## ame

bergafer3 said:


> View attachment 1756637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1756638



I adore this! 

PS: Hello local! Im from Soco area!


----------



## bergafer3

ame said:


> I adore this!
> 
> PS: Hello local! Im from Soco area!



Hi ame! I did choose the one I posted about in jan or feb!
Small world, I live in south city!


----------



## ame

Woohoo!!! Hello Neighbor!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

bergafer3 said:


> View attachment 1756637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1756638



Stunning!!  Is it an Old Euro cut?  Love the setting!


----------



## bergafer3

lilmountaingirl said:


> Stunning!!  Is it an Old Euro cut?  Love the setting!



Thank you! Good eye, it is an old European cut.


----------



## bergafer3

It's a hard ring to take a picture of because it's so reflective.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

bergafer3 said:


> It's a hard ring to take a picture of because it's so reflective.



It's really lovely!  I love Old Euro cut diamonds and am hopefully picking up a pair of OEC studs this weekend.  Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## dhampir2005

laurayuki said:


> I'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures I have does the ring justice. maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> My boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures



Hi Laurayuki! Out of curiosity what size ring do you wear? I wear a 4.75 and was looking at a cushion cut at 3.12. I'm still debating about a halo or not so yours is great for size comparison. You look tiny in pictures so I'm guessing your ring finger is very small?


----------



## dhampir2005

laurayuki said:


> Hi! sorry just got to this my size is 4.5



Sorry ignore my last quote! Just saw this. We wear almost the exact same size and I want my center stone to be almost the exact same size! Now to halo or no....


----------



## emcosmo1639

bergafer3 said:


> View attachment 1756637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1756638



OMG I'm in LOVE!!    How/where did you find it??  I want an antique engagement ring but SO and I have no idea where to look!


----------



## bergafer3

emcosmo1639 said:


> OMG I'm in LOVE!!    How/where did you find it??  I want an antique engagement ring but SO and I have no idea where to look!


Thank you!!
It was a lot of work, lol! I found shops that sold antique original rings and told them what I like and waited about 8 months til they found the one  I recommend searching in your area for antique jewerly and work with them and have them call you we they get something you might like. Which can take forever, but it's worth it! I love antique jewerly, I wish I knew more about its history.


----------



## ame

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi Laurayuki! Out of curiosity what size ring do you wear? I wear a 4.75 and was looking at a cushion cut at 3.12. I'm still debating about a halo or not so yours is great for size comparison. You look tiny in pictures so I'm guessing your ring finger is very small?



Just remember that they face up a lot smaller in most cases than other stones of the same carat weight would.  

What setting would you get if you don't halo it?


----------



## slimmie

fumi said:


> The aquamarine center is such a beautiful color! It's such a pretty and unique looking ring!


Thank you! That's very sweet of you! Now I am considering changing my solitaire setting into a similar vintage setting like my Aquamarine. I love the unique look of it


----------



## Blyen

My anniversary upgrade


----------



## Theren

Blairbass said:


> I just posted mine above. I used to think marquise was outdated, but when my hubby presented me with the ring i was floored at its beauty, and then when he designed the sideways marguise all by himself, I knew marquise was now my favorite.  It is so unique.  Many people will stop you to comment on your lovely unique ring.  A marquise is rare and beautiful!  Congratulations!



I get a lot of compliments daily on my ring.. and then I get... "Is that a CANARY diamond"..lol!


----------



## fumi

Blyen said:


> My anniversary upgrade



Wow, it's stunning!


----------



## etk123

Blyen said:


> My anniversary upgrade



Gorgeous!! Tell us about it!


----------



## Blyen

Thank you girls!It's a 2,5 cts oec center,and the setting is 18 k yellow gold,to match my band  I love it!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Blyen said:


> My anniversary upgrade



I love seeing an OEC pop up!  Gorgeous!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Blyen said:


> Thank you girls!It's a 2,5 cts oec center,and the setting is 18 k yellow gold,to match my band  I love it!



What a rare, beautiful find!  You're so fortunate to have found a 2.5 old euro.  Thankfully, whoever had it before you never recut it.  Hang onto it!  It's gorgeous and rare!


----------



## skyqueen

Blyen said:
			
		

> Thank you girls!It's a 2,5 cts oec center,and the setting is 18 k yellow gold,to match my band  I love it!



Just beautiful!


----------



## fumi

My ring set- center stone is Princess cut and 2.0 carats


----------



## ame

Oh man I love the setting and band!!! LOVELY princess as well!  Your fingers are tiny!


----------



## bling*lover

fumi said:
			
		

> My ring set- center stone is Princess cut and 2.0 carats



Wow fumi!!!! Absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## fumi

ame said:


> Oh man I love the setting and band!!! LOVELY princess as well!  Your fingers are tiny!



Thank you ame! I love how dainty and delicate the setting and band are! My finger size is 4.5 




bling*lover said:


> Wow fumi!!!! Absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing with us!



Thank you for your kind words, bling lover! :kiss:


----------



## CoachGirl12

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Love the ring AND that bag (who's the bag by)!!


Thank you! The bag is from tinytulip.com (I should make commission off of advertising their name! LOL)


----------



## CoachGirl12

fumi said:


> My ring set- center stone is Princess cut and 2.0 carats


O my... your ring set is gorg!


----------



## jmaemonte

fumi said:


> My ring set- center stone is Princess cut and 2.0 carats



GORGEOUS!!


----------



## fumi

CoachGirl12 said:


> O my... your ring set is gorg!





jmaemonte said:


> GORGEOUS!!



Thank you Coachgirl and jmaemonte!


----------



## wantitneedit

Beautiful pics ladies!  Love the OEC in the yellow gold setting.  And I love wide wedding bands.....


----------



## mewt

magdalinka said:


> Your ring is so original, delicate and beautiful that it inspired me to look into the design for myself. Not as an engagement ring, I already have one that I will love forever, but as a very special ring I have been searching for.
> Great taste & great design.



thanks, and you must show me yours when it's ready!


----------



## terrianne

fumi said:
			
		

> My ring set- center stone is Princess cut and 2.0 carats



Beautiful!!


----------



## AlwaysHope

My new reset! I must say the halo does take some getting used to after having a solitaire setting!


----------



## ame

looks great!


----------



## fumi

terrianne said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you terrianne!


----------



## fumi

AlwaysHope said:


> My new reset! I must say the halo does take some getting used to after having a solitaire setting!



It's a beautiful halo setting!


----------



## lovesparkles

LOVE your reset. Enjoy!


----------



## AlwaysHope

Thanks girls! ::


----------



## Joy S2000

I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.







Specs:

Total Weight: 4.68
Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
Setting: Tiffany Novo Style

Renae


----------



## rogersa

Joy S2000 said:
			
		

> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> 
> Renae



Wow!! Hand shots please


----------



## fumi

Joy S2000 said:


> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> 
> Renae



How romantic! Congrats! That is one seriously gorgeous ring!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Joy S2000 said:


> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> 
> Renae



Oh.Em.Gee!!!  Lucky girl!  Gorgeous!


----------



## msop04

Joy S2000 said:
			
		

> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> 
> Renae



What a gorgeous ring!


----------



## ame

Joy S2000 said:


> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> 
> Renae



WOW! I'd love to see that bad boy on your hand! GORGEOUS!


----------



## lucydee

AlwaysHope said:


> My new reset! I must say the halo does take some getting used to after having a solitaire setting!


 
Beautiful Reset!
Enjoy!


----------



## lucydee

fumi said:


> My ring set- center stone is Princess cut and 2.0 carats


 Beautiful Diamond and Setting is Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

Joy S2000 said:


> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> 
> Renae


 
Another Gorgeous Princess Stone!  
Congrats your ring is stunning!


----------



## pandapharm

Joy S2000 said:


> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> 
> Renae



that sounds amazing! I love the fountain there. would love to see handshots as well!!! congratulations on the engagement


----------



## Joy S2000

I am working on the hand shots. Got late and lost good light..will post tomorrow.
Thanks for all the kind replies. I am very excited.


----------



## fumi

lucydee said:


> Beautiful Diamond and Setting is Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you lucydee!


----------



## windchimes

fumi said:


> My ring set- center stone is Princess cut and 2.0 carats


Absolutely gorgeous. I am a complete sucker for this set. ::swoon::  Love the good-sized princess in the center and then a little extra sparkle on the outside.  



AlwaysHope said:


> My new reset! I must say the halo does take some getting used to after having a solitaire setting!


I bet it feels/looks big in comparison with a new halo!  I don't have a good enough memory to remember if I saw your previous setting, but this one is lovely.  Really looks great!!



Joy S2000 said:


> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> Renae


This is breathtaking.  I hope you do get a chance to show more of it.  Oh, wow.  My princess is like a little baby princess next to yours


----------



## fumi

windchimes said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I am a complete sucker for this set. ::swoon::  Love the good-sized princess in the center and then a little extra sparkle on the outside.



Thank you windchimes!


----------



## Greentea

Joy S2000 said:


> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> 
> Renae


Epic ring and major congrats to you!


----------



## anne_antz

Do you like the halo setting? I have solitary with channel side diamond but I like to look at everyone here with halo setting all lovely. I cant decide!!! 





AlwaysHope said:


> My new reset! I must say the halo does take some getting used to after having a solitaire setting!


----------



## anne_antz

Lovely and really stunning


joy s2000 said:


> i am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at buckingham fountain in chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs:
> 
> Total weight: 4.68
> center stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> setting: Tiffany novo style
> 
> renae


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Joy S2000 said:


> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> 
> Renae






wow!!!  congrats!  beautiful ring and amazing proposal!!


----------



## Bebebliss

I wanted to share! So much fun bling to ogle here! *drool*


----------



## Bebebliss

Ooops!  Trying again!   This thread makes me want 20 different types of settings.


----------



## Bebebliss

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> wow!!! congrats! beautiful ring and amazing proposal!!


 
OMG BEAUTIFUL AND HUGE!!!!!  Spectacular!!!!!!


----------



## kbella86

Bebebliss said:


> Ooops!  Trying again!   This thread makes me want 20 different types of settings.



Beautiful! And I also love your tennis bracelet


----------



## fumi

Bebebliss said:


> Ooops!  Trying again!   This thread makes me want 20 different types of settings.



So sparkly! I love it!


----------



## windchimes

Bebebliss said:


> Ooops!  Trying again!   This thread makes me want 20 different types of settings.


Oh-so pretty!!!  & LOVE your bracelet as well.


----------



## lucydee

I have been a fan of this thread for a long time and love looking at all the beautiful rings posted here.  I thought I would contribute and show mine.  Here is my anniversary upgrade with pics and specs.

Center diamond is GIA Cushion 1.71 G color SI1 clarity
Setting: Platinum size 7.5 with .84 round diamonds F color VS2.
I love my ring and how she sparkles.


----------



## lucydee

Here are some hand shots.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Stunning!!!


----------



## Samia

lucydee said:


> Here are some hand shots.  Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning ring!


----------



## etk123

lucydee said:


> Here are some hand shots.  Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!! Congrats on your anniversary! Great pics too...


----------



## fumi

lucydee said:


> I have been a fan of this thread for a long time and love looking at all the beautiful rings posted here.  I thought I would contribute and show mine.  Here is my anniversary upgrade with pics and specs.
> 
> Center diamond is GIA Cushion 1.71 G color SI1 clarity
> Setting: Platinum size 7.5 with .84 round diamonds F color VS2.
> I love my ring and how she sparkles.



Wow, what pretty pictures! The ring is TDF!


----------



## lucydee

DropBagGorgeous said:


> Stunning!!!


 Thanks for the compliment and looking at my ring 



Samia said:


> Stunning ring!


 Thank you!



etk123 said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats on your anniversary! Great pics too...


 Thanks very much! 



fumi said:


> Wow, what pretty pictures! The ring is TDF!


Thank you fumi!


----------



## designer1

just an iPhone snapshot of my ring and my yorkie Lola today 
and...one with my maltipoo (maltese/podole)


----------



## designer1

Blyen said:


> My anniversary upgrade



LOVE this set


----------



## Blyen

designer1 said:


> LOVE this set



Thank you


----------



## baghorder

designer1 said:


> just an iPhone snapshot of my ring and my yorkie Lola today
> and...one with my maltipoo (maltese/podole)



Such a gorgeous set!


----------



## lenaofdc

Sorry, I'll edit for a smaller photo...


----------



## lenaofdc

Here is my wedding set...a mix of rounds and baguettes


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

lenaofdc said:


> Here is my wedding set...a mix of rounds and baguettes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772182


 
I thought I was the only person with this combination. Love it!


----------



## fumi

designer1 said:


> just an iPhone snapshot of my ring and my yorkie Lola today
> and...one with my maltipoo (maltese/podole)



The halo setting is so pretty!



lenaofdc said:


> Here is my wedding set...a mix of rounds and baguettes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772182



Love the different shapes!


----------



## lucydee

designer1 said:


> just an iPhone snapshot of my ring and my yorkie Lola today
> and...one with my maltipoo (maltese/podole)


 
Love your rings and your dogs too!  Is your center stone cushion or round?  Very beautiful!


----------



## lucydee

lenaofdc said:


> Here is my wedding set...a mix of rounds and baguettes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772182


 
Love the combination of the different stones.  Gorgeous!


----------



## PSJC

bagladyseattle said:


> Finally, we got my engagement ring replaced with an upgrade. My original ering got stolen by a break in back in 2008. Insurance co paid us but I decided to invest in real estate and wait on ering replaced.
> 
> I've been a long time fan of this thread. Here is my belated 6th yr anniversary present.
> 
> I picked this beauty up two weeks ago: Center round 2.15ct, Cushion halo U-prong pave .75ctw w/ total 34 stones. 3/4 eternity on platinum shank. Ring finger size 4.5.


 

Absolutely love your ring! I want one exactly like it. The same thing happened to me back in 2008, the one day I didn't wear my ring - we got burgled and they took my ring =( I was devastated. Hoping to one day replace it!! Hopefully get somethingvery similar to yours - absolutely beautiful~!


----------



## designer1

lucydee said:


> Love your rings and your dogs too!  Is your center stone cushion or round?  Very beautiful!



Thanks, its a round in a halo setting, custom made. Here are a few more pics so you can see the round stone more clearly...


----------



## lucydee

designer1 said:


> Thanks, its a round in a halo setting, custom made. Here are a few more pics so you can see the round stone more clearly...


 
Wow, I really appreciate the beauty of your rings with these new pictures you posted and I love your set!  Absolutely Gorgeous!  
I love halo settings 
I was trying to decide should I go custom on my setting but then I saw my setting already with the diamonds and we decided to just go for it.  Well you know what they say, can always upgrade again in the future


----------



## msheidiann

My humble ring. :0) I am drooling over all of the beautiful diamonds here!

1 carat princess cut diamond set in a simple platinum band. Attached to my platinum wedding band. And my 10 year anniversary band in platinum (with 10 diamonds!). :wub:


----------



## msheidiann

msheidiann said:
			
		

> My humble ring. :0) I am drooling over all of the beautiful diamonds here!
> 
> 1 carat princess cut diamond set in a simple platinum band. Attached to my platinum wedding band. And my 10 year anniversary band in platinum (with 10 diamonds!). :wub:



Oh and I cheated! My engagement was the simple band with the stone! I got married 11-2001!


----------



## fumi

msheidiann said:


> My humble ring. :0) I am drooling over all of the beautiful diamonds here!
> 
> 1 carat princess cut diamond set in a simple platinum band. Attached to my platinum wedding band. And my 10 year anniversary band in platinum (with 10 diamonds!). :wub:
> 
> View attachment 1774025



What a pretty solitaire ring!


----------



## designer1

lucydee said:


> Wow, I really appreciate the beauty of your rings with these new pictures you posted and I love your set!  Absolutely Gorgeous!
> I love halo settings
> I was trying to decide should I go custom on my setting but then I saw my setting already with the diamonds and we decided to just go for it.  Well you know what they say, can always upgrade again in the future



Thanks, I went through a lot of grief, and many tries to get it right, and finally I  found someone in Toronto who did an outstanding job..I'm very fortunate to have a unique and beautiful creation on my hand finally!


----------



## msheidiann

fumi said:
			
		

> What a pretty solitaire ring!



Thank you!


----------



## Lajka

WTF, all you have engaged to Donald *****?


----------



## ame

Lajka said:


> WTF, all you have engaged to Donald *****?


----------



## specme

ame said:


>



I think the previous post ( re ***** ), might be a compliment as to all the rings posted are nice and look expensive . 
That's how I took it !


----------



## oceanbaby

designer1 said:


> just an iPhone snapshot of my ring and my yorkie Lola today
> and...one with my maltipoo (maltese/podole)


Hi ! I love the pics of your ring , its very beautiful and unique! 
I love the round diamond with the halo ......what a brilliant idea! 
  Your doggie is very adorable  as well


----------



## dzi

lucydee said:


> Here are some hand shots.  Thanks for letting me share.



  beautiful


----------



## Lajka

specme said:


> I think the previous post ( re ***** ), might be a compliment as to all the rings posted are nice and look expensive .
> That's how I took it !


Yes!


----------



## designer1

oceanbaby said:


> Hi ! I love the pics of your ring , its very beautiful and unique!
> I love the round diamond with the halo ......what a brilliant idea!
> Your doggie is very adorable  as well



thanks. my dogs are pretty stink in cute! Is there a thread to post pics of them??


----------



## laurenychu

gorgeous! modelling pics?!






Joy S2000 said:


> I am excited to finally contribute to this thread. My love proposed last night at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago during a fireworks show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Total Weight: 4.68
> Center Stone: Princess cut, 4.10 carats
> Setting: Tiffany Novo Style
> 
> Renae


----------



## Lajka

PinkPro said:


> 23.5 ct total diamond weight: 12.3ct center, 11.2ct setting, platinum


OOps, I thought You have a glass bowl in a hand!
:weird:


Girls, all Your rings are breathtaking. Please, You are Americans: in Europe is not usually to wear two rings on one finger. I see that lot of you have it so. What are the rings? One is engagement a the second...? I mean wedding, but not all are married...
Sorry for my curiosity, never I saw it and is for me very interesting.


----------



## oceanbaby

designer1 said:


> thanks. my dogs are pretty stink in cute! Is there a thread to post pics of them??


Not that Im aware of , but if you find out please let me know as Id love to post some pics of my dog too, she's 15 yrs old now..... but she is still my baby
I just have a picture of her in an album in my profile on TPF !


----------



## ahertz

Lajka said:


> Girls, all Your rings are breathtaking. Please, You are Americans: in Europe is not usually to wear two rings on one finger. I see that lot of you have it so. What are the rings? One is engagement a the second...? I mean wedding, but not all are married...
> Sorry for my curiosity, never I saw it and is for me very interesting.



Traditionally the ring with the larger diamond is the engagement ring given at the time of the marriage proposal.  A plain or diamond band is added on the wedding day. Some ladies add a third anniversary band or several bands just because.


----------



## nelly25

Got engaged at the end of April after being a long time admirer of everyone's beautiful rings!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## lucydee

nelly25 said:


> Got engaged at the end of April after being a long time admirer of everyone's beautiful rings! Thanks for letting me share


 
nelly, you ring is gorgeous.  Congrats on your engagement


----------



## designer1

oceanbaby said:


> Not that Im aware of , but if you find out please let me know as Id love to post some pics of my dog too, she's 15 yrs old now..... but she is still my baby
> I just have a picture of her in an album in my profile on TPF !



Found it...http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/post-a-picture-of-your-pet-s-42108-262.html


----------



## Lajka

ahertz: Thank You for explain! 

I am sorry for off topic in this theme, last post from me: I have not engagement and not wedding rings. It is not necessary in my region. I wear only anniversary ring - his name is "Love", is with one garnet and two diamonds - in some way related with my name. 

Is not noble like yours, but by us is usual so.  Your rings are for me like from tales about princess.


----------



## Lajka

Happy marriage at all!

 (and in case of divorce ...)


----------



## bling*lover

nelly25 said:
			
		

> Got engaged at the end of April after being a long time admirer of everyone's beautiful rings!  Thanks for letting me share



Absolutely gorgeous ring, and it look amazing on your finger. Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## Blyen

Lajka said:


> OOps, I thought You have a glass bowl in a hand!
> :weird:
> 
> 
> Girls, all Your rings are breathtaking. Please, You are Americans: in Europe is not usually to wear two rings on one finger. I see that lot of you have it so. What are the rings? One is engagement a the second...? I mean wedding, but not all are married...
> Sorry for my curiosity, never I saw it and is for me very interesting.



I'm from Italy,and here engagement rings are barely even used anymore,and even when they are used,they are either teeny tiny diamonds or really small colored stones;people just wear plain wedding bands,and that's it,so I often get weird looks,when my rings get noticed.But you know what,I like sparklies,so who cares


----------



## Lajka

Saluto la bella Italia!
Unfortunately, by us,after 40 years of communism is marriage so devalued, that for people has not a big value. For me, give the promise of marriage in the public office where given the reporting over to the dissidents, is humiliating. I dont want any memory of this event. Unfortunately for us there is no other official institute partnership, this act was inevitable.
Also, of course, people were poor for time of communism, and  has become a habit "hiding money" - who had money was suspect.  Now, 23 years after "velvet revolution" (time of democracy - for younger ladies  ) is situation with standard of living better, but I´m disapointed of women remain humble, a few of them is decorated. Exactly, Blyen, ladies with noticeable jewelery given a bad views from others; they says "she looks as gypsy". 

Notice especially for Blyen: I´m not from Russia - all that I wrote not applicable with Russian women. I saw them in Milano, so is danger You thought I was lying.


----------



## JackieU

this is my first post, not sure if its even going to work but i just wanted to say everyones rings are just beautiful! i prefer this thread to the celeb erings anyday! thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## Radissen

Lajka said:


> ahertz: Thank You for explain!
> 
> I am sorry for off topic in this theme, last post from me: I have not engagement and not wedding rings. It is not necessary in my region. I wear only anniversary ring - his name is "Love", is with one garnet and two diamonds - in some way related with my name.
> 
> Is not noble like yours, but by us is usual so.  Your rings are for me like from tales about princess.



I love your ring. The design is so pretty and the garnet - diamond combo is really lovely


----------



## asianprincess475

fumi said:


> My ring set- center stone is Princess cut and 2.0 carats



Is this an Asha?


----------



## designer1

asianprincess475 said:


> Is this an Asha?



oh oh


----------



## Lajka

Radissen said:


> I love your ring. The design is so pretty and the garnet - diamond combo is really lovely


Thanks.


----------



## fumi

asianprincess475 said:


> Is this an Asha?





designer1 said:


> oh oh


----------



## fumi

nelly25 said:


> Got engaged at the end of April after being a long time admirer of everyone's beautiful rings!  Thanks for letting me share



Congrats! It's absolutely lovely!


----------



## Jennifer.L

asianprincess475 said:


> Is this an Asha?




You know what it is? It's beautiful, and that's the only thing that matters. I'm sorry, but your question is rather rude. Whether it is, or isn't, it's none of your business.


----------



## nelly25

lucydee said:


> nelly, you ring is gorgeous.  Congrats on your engagement





bling*lover said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ring, and it look amazing on your finger. Congratulations on your engagement!





fumi said:


> Congrats! It's absolutely lovely!



thanks y'all!


----------



## solange

Jennifer.L said:
			
		

> You know what it is? It's beautiful, and that's the only thing that matters. I'm sorry, but your question is rather rude. Whether it is, or isn't, it's none of your business.



I thought an asha was just a cut, like princess or cushion or pear.  Why is it rude?


----------



## Slavisa

I think she means, is it an asscher cut.

Some people in here are far too sensitive.


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

solange said:


> I thought an asha was just a cut, like princess or cushion or pear.  Why is it rude?



Asha is a company that makes simulated diamonds....so it was rude to ask.

http://www.ashadiamonds.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1


----------



## Swanky

It was rude.  This is a thread for us to share our beautiful gifts from our SO's. Please use a little tact 

We don't allow people to call out others when they think their bag is fake, we don't expect it in here either


----------



## oceanbaby

designer1 said:


> Found it...http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/post-a-picture-of-your-pet-s-42108-262.html


 Thanks


----------



## Jujubay

nelly25 said:


> Got engaged at the end of April after being a long time admirer of everyone's beautiful rings!  Thanks for letting me share



OMG! Your ring is TDF!


----------



## kbella86

...


----------



## Slavisa

Sorry I was wrong in thinking she meant asscher!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

nelly25 said:


> Got engaged at the end of April after being a long time admirer of everyone's beautiful rings!  Thanks for letting me share



Congrats on your engagement! what a fantastic new!  Your ring is absolutely beautiful.  I love cushion halo.


----------



## Lajka

Girls, how do You know artificial diamonds? I thought that it can identify specialist only. Maybe is here lot of false diamonds on photos!!!!


----------



## Swanky

let's just stick to the topic 
This is a place for us to share photos of the rings our SO's propose with - nothing else.


----------



## lenaofdc

lucydee said:
			
		

> Love the combination of the different stones.  Gorgeous!



Thank you ...we got it from a local jewelry shop that was going out of business...they said it was Verragio and had it severely marked down but unfortunately they couldn't find the original box and stuff...I was a little disappointed by that but I  still love it!


----------



## doreenjoy

Everyone's rings are just gorgeous! I'm getting jealous that I never got an e-ring (they aren't common in Italian culture).


----------



## solange

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Asha is a company that makes simulated diamonds....so it was rude to ask.
> 
> http://www.ashadiamonds.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1


 
Oooooooh... I thought it was a reference to a cut like Reese Witherspoons.  Thanks for the info.  I learned something new.


----------



## solange

doreenjoy said:


> Everyone's rings are just gorgeous! I'm getting jealous that I never got an e-ring (they aren't common in Italian culture).


 
Well, we're more than happy to see, say, an anniversary or just-because-somebody-loves-you ring...


----------



## lenaofdc

doreenjoy said:


> Everyone's rings are just gorgeous! I'm getting jealous that I never got an e-ring (they aren't common in Italian culture).



I don't think they're extremely popular in Greece either, where my parents are from. Now that I'm older I realize that when I visit most everyone wears a band if anything at all.


----------



## ame

solange said:


> Oooooooh... I thought it was a reference to a cut like Reese Witherspoons.  Thanks for the info.  I learned something new.



Oh an Ashoka!


----------



## Sabine

My engagement ring. for the diamond nuts. It's a GIA tripe excellent .68 vs1 and I color.


----------



## ame

sabine said:


> my engagement ring. For the diamond nuts. It's a gia tripe excellent .68 vs1 and i color.



beautiful!


----------



## jadebythesea

Sabine said:


> My engagement ring. for the diamond nuts. It's a GIA tripe excellent .68 vs1 and I color.



Stunning! Really beautiful and very sparkly


----------



## cantbelieve

doreenjoy said:
			
		

> Everyone's rings are just gorgeous! I'm getting jealous that I never got an e-ring (they aren't common in Italian culture).



I didn't get an engagement ring either! Just got the love bracelet n wearing a platinum band. But looking for another band/engagement ring for our ceremony next year..but tbh I won't be wearing the e ring! So wondering if it's better to just buy a more blingy wedding band!


----------



## terrianne

Sitting out on the patio having coffee and enjoying the view. Fortunately, my company is my mother and she doesn't judge me for taking random snapshots of my ring, haha. 

Edit: Sorry about the huge photo! I posted this from my phone and didn't realize how large the picture was.


----------



## Slavisa

terrianne said:


> Sitting out on the patio having coffee and enjoying the view. Fortunately, my company is my mother and she doesn't judge me for taking random snapshots of my ring, haha.
> 
> Edit: Sorry about the huge photo! I posted this from my phone and didn't realize how large the picture was.



This is stunning!!! So icy white too!


----------



## mathqueen99

The hubby and I just celebrated our 16th anniversary, so my rings aren't exactly new.  The only "original" part of the set is the center diamond.  The artificial lighting doesn't do it justice, but it's pouring the rain, so there is no natural light today.  The lower band is sapphires and diamonds (sapphires being my birthstone), and the upper band is amethysts and diamonds (the hubby's birthstone).


----------



## ssuniquejewelry

hopefully I have one on my hand some day


----------



## Bag Fetish

asianprincess475 said:
			
		

> Is this an Asha?



In the third pic it looks like 4 princess cut made into one stone.... 
I could be wrong...
Regardless the setting is beautiful...


----------



## fumi

terrianne said:


> Sitting out on the patio having coffee and enjoying the view. Fortunately, my company is my mother and she doesn't judge me for taking random snapshots of my ring, haha.
> 
> Edit: Sorry about the huge photo! I posted this from my phone and didn't realize how large the picture was.



Wow this is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have a question... when you ladies pick an E'ring that has diamonds going down the claws, do you buy the matching band, or what type of band do you choose?

ie this ring,


----------



## Bag Fetish

Im unable to find the OP'r of this ring.  Is it 3 rings or 1?

also do you have details, size of center stone? thanks





Looks like you have dainty hands but the ring isnt overwhelming.. it suits your hand for being on the bigger side...


----------



## Bag Fetish

boboxu said:


> I didn't ask my now "fiancée" much about it, but he just only told me the center one is 3.01 carat, G and VS1  Didn't tell me anything about the settings
> 
> Thanks all ladies for kind words, I'm so excited for my coming up wedding this December, got the wedding dress already!!!!!!



thanks, sorry for the questions i did miss this post, stunning ring again... Congrat's


----------



## msop04

Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!


----------



## Swanky

My_* final *_friendly reminders . . .
DO NOT be critical of the gifts others are sharing in this thread, it's unkind.
DO NOT accuse people of having fakes or anything else in this thread or elsewhere on tPF.  Engagement rings don't even have to be diamond!

Also, this is not an opinion thread or anything.  If you want opinions, please start a new thread.


----------



## may3545

msop04 said:


> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!
> 
> View attachment 1781871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781872



Gorgeous!!! I love the setting! Who is the designer? Can we have specs?


----------



## fumi

msop04 said:


> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!
> 
> View attachment 1781871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781872



Absolutely gorgeous ring!


----------



## msop04

may3545 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!! I love the setting! Who is the designer? Can we have specs?



Thank you so much!!  

2.43 GIA solitaire
Triple Excellent 
J*, SI1 

*never thought I'd like a J, but this stone is AH-mazing! Cut is absolutely awesome and so white!  All my friends thought it was an F-G!  Ha!  

Custom setting by Christopher Designs, with modifications.

Been wearing it for 3 days now and I love it more with each glance!


----------



## msop04

fumi said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous ring!



Thank you!


----------



## msop04

Some more close ups - I couldn't resist!  ~


----------



## needloub

msop04 said:


> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!
> 
> View attachment 1781871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781872



Gorgeous ring! Love the details of the setting!


----------



## designer1

msop04 said:


> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!
> 
> View attachment 1781871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781872



AMAZING profile! Congrats


----------



## pandapharm

msop04 said:


> Some more close ups - I couldn't resist!  ~



bring on the pictures!! it's absolutely gorgeous. glad you finally got it!!! I can't remember, is this just you getting the customized ring finally or are you engaged and congratulations are in order??


----------



## msop04

needloub said:
			
		

> Gorgeous ring! Love the details of the setting!



Thank you!


----------



## msop04

designer1 said:
			
		

> AMAZING profile! Congrats



Thanks, designer1 - the profile is what drew me to this setting.  After all, that's the part I get to look at!


----------



## msop04

pandapharm said:
			
		

> bring on the pictures!! it's absolutely gorgeous. glad you finally got it!!! I can't remember, is this just you getting the customized ring finally or are you engaged and congratulations are in order??



It has been what feels like forever, but...

I am finally ENGAGED!  YAY!


----------



## bling*lover

msop04 said:
			
		

> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!



*~faint~*!!! Wow it is absolutely stunning, it looks gorgeous on your finger aswell. Thank you for sharing it with us and HUGE congratulations!


----------



## msop04

bling*lover said:
			
		

> *~faint~*!!! Wow it is absolutely stunning, it looks gorgeous on your finger aswell. Thank you for sharing it with us and HUGE congratulations!



Thank you so much, blinglover!


----------



## Bag Fetish

After looking through so many pages, you all have beautiful rings.  I was set on a princess cut, but have since change my mind.   I have decided on a round or cushion halo.  I have to say I went out yesterday while doing some running around and with a delicate setting I am able to have a larger stone that isnt overwhelming...
This ring just keep coming to mind, the reason why is I love the three band setting!!






this is just as stunning, I tried a ring very simlilar.. I cant wait for my special day..
(poster nelly25)    do you have specs on this ring? thanks!!








I think i'm looking in the ball part of a 1-1.5 ct center stone ( halo setting makes it look larger and a little more blingy)  VVs2 clarity/ g-f color/ 


this also catches my eye ..


----------



## karylicious

msop04 said:


> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING! ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post! ...better photos to follow! YAY!
> 
> View attachment 1781871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781872


 

GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations


----------



## msop04

karylicious said:
			
		

> GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations



Thank you!


----------



## designer1

Bag Fetish said:


> After looking through so many pages, you all have beautiful rings.  I was set on a princess cut, but have since change my mind.   I have decided on a round or cushion halo.  I have to say I went out yesterday while doing some running around and with a delicate setting I am able to have a larger stone that isnt overwhelming...
> This ring just keep coming to mind, the reason why is I love the three band setting!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just as stunning, I tried a ring very simlilar.. I cant wait for my special day..
> (poster nelly25)    do you have specs on this ring? thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'm looking in the ball part of a 1-1.5 ct center stone ( halo setting makes it look larger and a little more blingy)  VVs2 clarity/ g-f color/
> 
> 
> this also catches my eye ..



that last pic is mine,if you need better pics let me know!


----------



## nelly25

Bag Fetish said:


> (poster nelly25)    do you have specs on this ring? thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'm looking in the ball part of a 1-1.5 ct center stone ( halo setting makes it look larger and a little more blingy)  VVs2 clarity/ g-f color/



yes! it's 1.50 GIA cushion, G, VS2

i bought the stone from a local jeweler and had the setting made my steven kirsch!

i had always been drawn to halo settings...can't wait to see what you end up choosing!


----------



## nelly25

Bag Fetish said:


> (poster nelly25)    do you have specs on this ring? thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'm looking in the ball part of a 1-1.5 ct center stone ( halo setting makes it look larger and a little more blingy)  VVs2 clarity/ g-f color/



forgot to mention - my ring size is 5.25, if that helps give you an idea.


----------



## terrianne

Slavisa said:


> This is stunning!!! So icy white too!





fumi said:


> Wow this is so pretty! Congrats!



Thanks, lovelies!


----------



## pandapharm

msop04 said:
			
		

> It has been what feels like forever, but...
> 
> I am finally ENGAGED!  YAY!



Oh look at you trying to sneak one by. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lovely64

So many beautiful rings!


----------



## purseaddict569

I posted this probably back in February, but he FINALLY asked me at the end of March (I know, I'm a little late). I'm absolutely thrilled.

Fancy light yellow cushion cut, 1.7c
Halo and side diamonds are just over half a carat total weight
Ring size is 6.5!

The only problem is, I dont know what to do about a wedding band? I'm thinking a custom one that fits, then one that I can wear by itself.


----------



## msop04

pandapharm said:
			
		

> Oh look at you trying to sneak one by. Congratulations!!!!



Ha!  Thank you!


----------



## fumi

purseaddict569 said:


> I posted this probably back in February, but he FINALLY asked me at the end of March (I know, I'm a little late). I'm absolutely thrilled.
> 
> Fancy light yellow cushion cut, 1.7c
> Halo and side diamonds are just over half a carat total weight
> Ring size is 6.5!
> 
> The only problem is, I dont know what to do about a wedding band? I'm thinking a custom one that fits, then one that I can wear by itself.



Congrats! I am such a sucker for yellow diamonds!


----------



## chanda

msop04 said:


> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!
> 
> View attachment 1781871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781872




WOW!! Such a gorgeous ring! What are your specs? I'd dream for a ring this beautiful.. Do you ever take it off??


----------



## msop04

Thank you!!  

2.43 GIA solitaire
Triple Excellent
J*, SI1

Custom setting by Christopher Designs, with modifications.

Been wearing it for 3 days now, and I take it off only to apply lotion/makeup, wash my hands, shower, and sleep.


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful rings!! Congrats on the new engagements! 

Remember to post your rings here as well!


----------



## bb10lue

msop04 said:
			
		

> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!



Congrats!!! What a beautiful ring!

I love your nails too, what nail polish are you using?


----------



## msop04

bb10lue said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! What a beautiful ring!
> 
> I love your nails too, what nail polish are you using?



Thanks!  The polish is Essie "Eternal Optimist."


----------



## windchimes

Oh so many new ones!!  Congrats ladies!!!!



Sabine said:


> My engagement ring. for the diamond nuts. It's a GIA tripe excellent .68 vs1 and I color.


What a gorgeous, classic solitaire.  Love.



terrianne said:


> Sitting out on the patio having coffee and enjoying the view. Fortunately, my company is my mother and she doesn't judge me for taking random snapshots of my ring, haha.


Just stunning!



mathqueen99 said:


> The hubby and I just celebrated our 16th anniversary, so my rings aren't exactly new.  The only "original" part of the set is the center diamond.  The artificial lighting doesn't do it justice, but it's pouring the rain, so there is no natural light today.  The lower band is sapphires and diamonds (sapphires being my birthstone), and the upper band is amethysts and diamonds (the hubby's birthstone).


I *love* the stacking! You have great taste!  I wonder if I could pull off something like this.



msop04 said:


> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!


This is insanely gorgeous.  What a ring!  I really am envious of this one!  That essie really lets it shine, too 



purseaddict569 said:


> I posted this probably back in February, but he FINALLY asked me at the end of March (I know, I'm a little late). I'm absolutely thrilled. Fancy light yellow cushion cut, 1.7c Halo and side diamonds are just over half a carat total weight Ring size is 6.5!


I'd be thrilled too!  How beautiful!


----------



## msop04

This is insanely gorgeous.  What a ring!  I really am envious of this one!  That essie really lets it shine, too 

Thank you so much, windchimes!


----------



## joy14

zahra said:
			
		

> Sorry about the pictures - trying again!



   You are one lucky lady!! That is a gorgeous ring!!! Tdf!


----------



## joy14

laurayuki said:
			
		

> i'm over the moon with my engagement and busy planning the wedding already! Here to share the ring. I have yet to take outdoor pictures and none of the pictures i have does the ring justice. Maybe a video because this ring sparkles like crazy!
> 
> Center stone 3.04 ct
> 
> my boy frenchie as hand model in one of the pictures



gorgeous!!!


----------



## designer1

oops..try again later..lol


----------



## terrianne

windchimes said:


> Just stunning!



Thanks so much!

Photos don't really capture the sparkle, so I took a little viddy today.


----------



## terrianne

purseaddict569 said:


> I posted this probably back in February, but he FINALLY asked me at the end of March (I know, I'm a little late). I'm absolutely thrilled.
> 
> Fancy light yellow cushion cut, 1.7c
> Halo and side diamonds are just over half a carat total weight
> Ring size is 6.5!
> 
> The only problem is, I dont know what to do about a wedding band? I'm thinking a custom one that fits, then one that I can wear by itself.



Absolutely perfect! I'm a sucker for yellow diamonds too. Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Engaged in 2004.  This is when it was brand new.  Seeing these pics makes me realize it needs to be re-plated as it's looking pretty rough now!  I wear it every day so no surprise there.... It is a custom trellis setting with 3 Tycoon cut diamonds.  The center stone is 1.1ct E color VS1 clarity.  The sides are E VS2 .35 ct each.


----------



## LVoeletters

msop04 said:


> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!
> 
> View attachment 1781871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781872



i mean this with all sincerity...
that is one of the prettiest rings i've seen on tPF. It's stunning, detailed, and has such a beautiful wow factor!


----------



## Samia

terrianne said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Photos don't really capture the sparkle, so I took a little viddy today.




Wow! that's a lot of sparkle!


----------



## Samia

purseaddict569 said:


> I posted this probably back in February, but he FINALLY asked me at the end of March (I know, I'm a little late). I'm absolutely thrilled.
> 
> Fancy light yellow cushion cut, 1.7c
> Halo and side diamonds are just over half a carat total weight
> Ring size is 6.5!
> 
> The only problem is, I dont know what to do about a wedding band? I'm thinking a custom one that fits, then one that I can wear by itself.





BonVoyageBaby said:


> Engaged in 2004.  This is when it was brand new.  Seeing these pics makes me realize it needs to be re-plated as it's looking pretty rough now!  I wear it every day so no surprise there.... It is a custom trellis setting with 3 Tycoon cut diamonds.  The center stone is 1.1ct E color VS1 clarity.  The sides are E VS2 .35 ct each.
> 
> [



Beautiful rings ladies!


----------



## msop04

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> i mean this with all sincerity...
> that is one of the prettiest rings i've seen on tPF. It's stunning, detailed, and has such a beautiful wow factor!



LVoeletters,

Your kind words literally brought tears to my eyes.  My SO was kind enough to allow me to pick out and design my ring, and believe me, I agonized over EVERY detail. 

Thank you so very much for giving me reassurance in such a wonderful, touching compliment.  *tear*  

The ladies on this forum are so supportive, and I appreciate the opinions, advice, and encouragement from all of you!


----------



## Swanky

#awwwwww


----------



## joy14

purseaddict569 said:
			
		

> I posted this probably back in February, but he FINALLY asked me at the end of March (I know, I'm a little late). I'm absolutely thrilled.
> 
> Fancy light yellow cushion cut, 1.7c
> Halo and side diamonds are just over half a carat total weight
> Ring size is 6.5!
> 
> The only problem is, I dont know what to do about a wedding band? I'm thinking a custom one that fits, then one that I can wear by itself.



Very pretty *swoons*


----------



## windchimes

BonVoyageBaby said:
			
		

> Engaged in 2004.  This is when it was brand new.  Seeing these pics makes me realize it needs to be re-plated as it's looking pretty rough now!  I wear it every day so no surprise there.... It is a custom trellis setting with 3 Tycoon cut diamonds.  The center stone is 1.1ct E color VS1 clarity.  The sides are E VS2 .35 ct each.



What a beautiful, unique ring! Love the cut.


----------



## inkyl

terrianne said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Photos don't really capture the sparkle, so I took a little viddy today.




So much sparkle!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

windchimes said:


> What a beautiful, unique ring! Love the cut.



Thank you!  I still love it, 8 years later


----------



## twdavis

Everyone's rings are stunning!


----------



## lily25

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Engaged in 2004.  This is when it was brand new.  Seeing these pics makes me realize it needs to be re-plated as it's looking pretty rough now!  I wear it every day so no surprise there.... It is a custom trellis setting with 3 Tycoon cut diamonds.  The center stone is 1.1ct E color VS1 clarity.  The sides are E VS2 .35 ct each.



Really beautiful, and I also love your baguettes eternity, I'm a huge fan of the baguettes!



twdavis said:


> View attachment 1787339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1787340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's rings are stunning!



ooooh now that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## chanda

wow, going through this thread has taught me lots of new things about settings etc etc..

I got engaged when I was 16 and the boyfriend at the time chose the ring according to his budget but my sister and mum went with him.. I never really questioned why he chose it etc etc.. maybe because I was so young?? But we've been together since we were 14 and we are still going strong, so I guess an anniversary ring is next on the cards and I definitely know what I want now lol

here my little baby is.. small and cute =)
Center stone is an .5ct D colored VVS1, everything else I have no clue!


----------



## chessmont

chanda said:


> wow, going through this thread has taught me lots of new things about settings etc etc..
> 
> I got engaged when I was 16 and the boyfriend at the time chose the ring according to his budget but my sister and mum went with him.. I never really questioned why he chose it etc etc.. maybe because I was so young?? But we've been together since we were 14 and we are still going strong, so I guess an anniversary ring is next on the cards and I definitely know what I want now lol
> 
> here my little baby is.. small and cute =)
> Center stone is an .5ct D colored VVS1, everything else I have no clue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1787995



That is beautiful - and so unique.  I love this ring


----------



## twdavis

ooooh now that's gorgeous!!![/QUOTE]



Thank you so much


----------



## solange

chanda said:
			
		

> wow, going through this thread has taught me lots of new things about settings etc etc..
> 
> I got engaged when I was 16 and the boyfriend at the time chose the ring according to his budget but my sister and mum went with him.. I never really questioned why he chose it etc etc.. maybe because I was so young?? But we've been together since we were 14 and we are still going strong, so I guess an anniversary ring is next on the cards and I definitely know what I want now lol
> 
> here my little baby is.. small and cute =)
> Center stone is an .5ct D colored VVS1, everything else I have no clue!



That is an amazing choice even without knowledge of the age and budget at the time.  But knowing the story... wow, what a keeper (DH)!  It's a beautiful ring and covers your finger so well!


----------



## twdavis

Didn't realize my ring was so dirty :O 
Here's a "cleaner" pic:


----------



## msop04

twdavis said:
			
		

> Didn't realize my ring was so dirty :O
> Here's a "cleaner" pic:



Gorgeous!


----------



## msop04

chanda said:
			
		

> wow, going through this thread has taught me lots of new things about settings etc etc..
> 
> I got engaged when I was 16 and the boyfriend at the time chose the ring according to his budget but my sister and mum went with him.. I never really questioned why he chose it etc etc.. maybe because I was so young?? But we've been together since we were 14 and we are still going strong, so I guess an anniversary ring is next on the cards and I definitely know what I want now lol
> 
> here my little baby is.. small and cute =)
> Center stone is an .5ct D colored VVS1, everything else I have no clue!



I love your ring!  It looks so art deco and cool - is it a vintage piece?


----------



## elliesaurus

chanda said:


> wow, going through this thread has taught me lots of new things about settings etc etc..
> 
> I got engaged when I was 16 and the boyfriend at the time chose the ring according to his budget but my sister and mum went with him.. I never really questioned why he chose it etc etc.. maybe because I was so young?? But we've been together since we were 14 and we are still going strong, so I guess an anniversary ring is next on the cards and I definitely know what I want now lol
> 
> here my little baby is.. small and cute =)
> Center stone is an .5ct D colored VVS1, everything else I have no clue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1787995



This probably wasn't the intended effect but it reminds me of a pair of lips, like he's blowing you a kiss


----------



## twdavis

msop04 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## chanda

chessmont said:


> That is beautiful - and so unique.  I love this ring



Thank you!


----------



## chanda

solange said:


> That is an amazing choice even without knowledge of the age and budget at the time.  But knowing the story... wow, what a keeper (DH)!  It's a beautiful ring and covers your finger so well!



Thank you!! He is a keeper! I've only had to scrub the stove twice since we've lived together.. haha..!


----------



## chanda

msop04 said:


> I love your ring!  It looks so art deco and cool - is it a vintage piece?



Thank you =) No it's not a vintage piece.. Just the jeweler we've been going too since I was little.. She has hundreds and hundreds of ring casings to choose from and you tell them what stone you are after..  



elliesaurus said:


> This probably wasn't the intended effect but it reminds me of a pair of lips, like he's blowing you a kiss



I've never looked at my ring like that. I'll let him know.. haha


----------



## jbweyer

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> i mean this with all sincerity...
> that is one of the prettiest rings i've seen on tPF. It's stunning, detailed, and has such a beautiful wow factor!



I agree. Your ring is beautiful. Kudos to your future hubs!


----------



## beastofthefields

terrianne said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Photos don't really capture the sparkle, so I took a little viddy today.




Just breathtaking.  It sparkles like the Eiffel Tower - warm congrats to you


----------



## msop04

jbweyer said:
			
		

> I agree. Your ring is beautiful. Kudos to your future hubs!



Thank you!


----------



## terrianne

Samia said:


> Wow! that's a lot of sparkle!





inkypina said:


> So much sparkle!





beastofthefields said:


> Just breathtaking.  It sparkles like the Eiffel Tower - warm congrats to you



 Thanks ladies.


----------



## jssl1688

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!


----------



## Candice0985

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!


whoa! gorgeous! welcome to TPF


----------



## CPA

terrianne said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Photos don't really capture the sparkle, so I took a little viddy today.




Beautiful!  May I ask the size of the middle stone and grade?  Thanks


----------



## terrianne

CPA said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  May I ask the size of the middle stone and grade?  Thanks



No prob! It's a .71, E, VVS2, ideal cut Canadian hearts & arrows diamond. The setting makes for a total of 1.46 carats. It looks a little darker in the video just because of the lighting but in person it's very icy white.


----------



## bagladyseattle

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!


 
Welcome to eye candy subforum!  WOW WOW WOW... it's absolutely stunning.


----------



## fumi

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!



I have no words!


----------



## angellina2281

I posted a while back but never got around to posting a good picture. Here is my beauty!


----------



## meeeks

I just discovered how to use the photo apps on my phone.  wanted to share my ring pictures.


----------



## fumi

meeeks said:


> I just discovered how to use the photo apps on my phone.  wanted to share my ring pictures.



I don't see many heart rings... This is so sweet looking!


----------



## twin-fun

angellina2281 said:


> I posted a while back but never got around to posting a good picture. Here is my beauty!



Gorgeous! Love the classic round single stone setting. So classy!


----------



## Blairbass

meeeks said:


> I just discovered how to use the photo apps on my phone.  wanted to share my ring pictures.


Love the heart shape!  So sparkly and pretty!


----------



## bridgetshops925

Thought I would share mine as I've been following this thread for quite awhile, just admiring the different styles! So many pretty rings!

Although Im not married yet, only been engaged since May, he purchased the band for my ring as well, and I just like taking it out time to time and looking at it all together  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## jbweyer

jssl1688 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!



Oh wow!!  Love your rings. Beautiful!


----------



## fumi

bridgetshops925 said:


> Thought I would share mine as I've been following this thread for quite awhile, just admiring the different styles! So many pretty rings!
> 
> Although Im not married yet, only been engaged since May, he purchased the band for my ring as well, and I just like taking it out time to time and looking at it all together
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Such a classy ring!


----------



## justpeachy4397

bridgetshops925 said:
			
		

> Thought I would share mine as I've been following this thread for quite awhile, just admiring the different styles! So many pretty rings!
> 
> Although Im not married yet, only been engaged since May, he purchased the band for my ring as well, and I just like taking it out time to time and looking at it all together
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Stunning rings!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Here is mine...3 stone diamond "forever" ring.


----------



## lucydee

bridgetshops925 said:


> Thought I would share mine as I've been following this thread for quite awhile, just admiring the different styles! So many pretty rings!
> 
> Although Im not married yet, only been engaged since May, he purchased the band for my ring as well, and I just like taking it out time to time and looking at it all together
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Love your rings!  The setting is Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## fumi

LoVeinLA said:


> Here is mine...3 stone diamond "forever" ring.



It's pretty!


----------



## joy14

jssl1688 said:
			
		

> hi everyone, i'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!



*faints*


----------



## KathyB

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!



I've been drooling ever since I saw this ring posted!  My weakness are canary diamonds and this one is MAGNIFICENT!!! Beautifully paired with the eternity band. WOW!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

My engagement ring:










My love proposed to me back on his Birthday 11/25/11


----------



## Darkdoodle

Jeannam2008, your ring looks very nice. It looks like the band is built into the ring the way it is designed.


----------



## fumi

Jeannam2008 said:


> My engagement ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My love proposed to me back on his Birthday 11/25/11



It's so dreamy!


----------



## Tinder

Here's mine!  
I just got engaged in Paris and am thrilled to finally be able to post my ering.


----------



## veroliz

Jeannam2008 said:
			
		

> My engagement ring:
> 
> My love proposed to me back on his Birthday 11/25/11



Beautiful!!


----------



## veroliz

Tinder said:
			
		

> Here's mine!
> I just got engaged in Paris and am thrilled to finally be able to post my ering.



Wow!! So beautiful!  Congratulations!!


----------



## jssl1688

Candice0985 said:


> whoa! gorgeous! welcome to TPF



Candice, thanks! I'm excited to join in on this new forum



bagladyseattle said:


> Welcome to eye candy subforum!  WOW WOW WOW... it's absolutely stunning.



bagladyseattle, thank you for the compliment!



fumi said:


> I have no words!



fumi, awwww, 



jbweyer said:


> Oh wow!!  Love your rings. Beautiful!



jbweyer, thanks



KathyB said:


> I've been drooling ever since I saw this ring posted!  My weakness are canary diamonds and this one is MAGNIFICENT!!! Beautifully paired with the eternity band. WOW!!!



KathyB, I have a weakness for canary too, thank you for the compliment!



joy14 said:


> *faints*



joy14,


----------



## fumi

Tinder said:


> Here's mine!
> I just got engaged in Paris and am thrilled to finally be able to post my ering.
> 
> View attachment 1797992



Congrats! It's a huge ring!


----------



## Contessa

designer1 said:


> just an iPhone snapshot of my ring and my yorkie Lola today
> and...one with my maltipoo (maltese/podole)


 
I LOVE your ring, but your Lola is A-dorable!!!! Oh my! I will have to show my son this photo as he SO wants a Yorkie!!!


----------



## twin-fun

My wedding and anniversary set. We've been married 16 years but I got the eternity band last year at our 15th anniversary. The center stone is 1.68 carats and the band 1.5 carats. I had to buy a thinner wedding band because I can't stack all three rings comfortably.


----------



## angellina2281

twin-fun said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Love the classic round single stone setting. So classy!



Thank you . She needs a good cleaning though.  Lol


----------



## fluffythemonkey

YAY I can finally post! My fiancee proposed in Paris on our 3-week europe trip (after dating 4 years). It was day 2 of the trip and he proposed on the Seine river around 11pm while we were dirnking some champagne. Afterwards we went to the eiffel tower to watch it sparkle!!  

My ring is a custom made ring... center stone is .60 canadian diamond mined in Ekati, very good cut, a high color, VSII? is that right? halo setting and the total carat weight is 1.38 I love my ring and I love the man that gave it to me!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/ringbi.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/ringparis.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/ring5.jpg/


----------



## msop04

fluffythemonkey said:
			
		

> YAY I can finally post! My fiancee proposed in Paris on our 3-week europe trip (after dating 4 years). It was day 2 of the trip and he proposed on the Seine river around 11pm while we were dirnking some champagne. Afterwards we went to the eiffel tower to watch it sparkle!!
> 
> My ring is a custom made ring... center stone is .60 canadian diamond mined in Ekati, very good cut, a high color, VSII? is that right? halo setting and the total carat weight is 1.38 I love my ring and I love the man that gave it to me.
> 
> What a perfect proposal and beautiful ring!  Congrats!


----------



## fluffythemonkey

Thank You!!  



msop04 said:


> fluffythemonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY I can finally post! My fiancee proposed in Paris on our 3-week europe trip (after dating 4 years). It was day 2 of the trip and he proposed on the Seine river around 11pm while we were dirnking some champagne. Afterwards we went to the eiffel tower to watch it sparkle!!
> 
> My ring is a custom made ring... center stone is .60 canadian diamond mined in Ekati, very good cut, a high color, VSII? is that right? halo setting and the total carat weight is 1.38 I love my ring and I love the man that gave it to me.
> 
> What a perfect proposal and beautiful ring! Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## sheanabelle

fluffythemonkey said:


> YAY I can finally post! My fiancee proposed in Paris on our 3-week europe trip (after dating 4 years). It was day 2 of the trip and he proposed on the Seine river around 11pm while we were dirnking some champagne. Afterwards we went to the eiffel tower to watch it sparkle!!
> 
> My ring is a custom made ring... center stone is .60 canadian diamond mined in Ekati, very good cut, a high color, VSII? is that right? halo setting and the total carat weight is 1.38 I love my ring and I love the man that gave it to me!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/ringbi.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/ringparis.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/ring5.jpg/



SOOOO gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## bambiv25

Tinder said:


> Here's mine!
> I just got engaged in Paris and am thrilled to finally be able to post my ering.
> 
> View attachment 1797992


It's gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## Tinder

bambiv25 said:
			
		

> It's gorgeous! Congrats!!!



Thanks Bambi! :blush blush:
I can't stop starting at it!


----------



## beastofthefields

bridgetshops925 said:


> Thought I would share mine as I've been following this thread for quite awhile, just admiring the different styles! So many pretty rings!
> 
> Although Im not married yet, only been engaged since May, he purchased the band for my ring as well, and I just like taking it out time to time and looking at it all together
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is a beautiful set - stunning in fact. You must be deliriously happy. This is a random question, but is that nail varnish you're wearing So Lacque 'Rose Lounge' by Borjois?  I think it's the same colour Kate Middleton wore for her wedding to Prince William!!


----------



## Sisil

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!



Love, love your rings. Would you mind sharing any specs of your rings? They look gorgeous!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Stunning ring! Congrats!


----------



## Flowerpetals

Tahni said:


> Here's my sapphire engagement ring. It's white gold with an emerald cut sapphire, surrounded by smaller light blue sapphires and with diamonds on the very narrow band. It's very unusual!
> 
> What do you think of it? I'm considering altering it to make it more practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it though. I didn't want a diamond as the centre stone as sapphires have more personal meaning to me


Dont change thats a rly cool ring


----------



## bambiv25

Mine is a 4ct Princess cut center stone with a 6ct setting of baguettes, princess & round stones custom designed by yours truly! Sorry it's so blurry I took it with a heavy iPad alone.


----------



## moonlight67

bambiv25 said:
			
		

> Mine is a 4ct Princess cut center stone with a 6ct setting of baguettes, princess & round stones custom designed by yours truly! Sorry it's so blurry I took it with a heavy iPad alone.



Its beautiful


----------



## oceanbaby

bambiv25 said:


> View attachment 1805491
> 
> 
> Mine is a 4ct Princess cut center stone with a 6ct setting of baguettes, princess & round stones custom designed by yours truly! Sorry it's so blurry I took it with a heavy iPad alone.


Wow ! What a Beautiful ring , its breathtaking ! 
Gotta love a huge rock 
There is nothing like custom designing your own ring !
Congrats , its Gorgeous !


----------



## fumi

bambiv25 said:


> View attachment 1805491
> 
> 
> Mine is a 4ct Princess cut center stone with a 6ct setting of baguettes, princess & round stones custom designed by yours truly! Sorry it's so blurry I took it with a heavy iPad alone.



What an amazing ring!


----------



## bling*lover

bambiv25 said:
			
		

> Mine is a 4ct Princess cut center stone with a 6ct setting of baguettes, princess & round stones custom designed by yours truly! Sorry it's so blurry I took it with a heavy iPad alone.



Absolutely gorgeous ring, it looks beautiful on your finger. Congratulations!!


----------



## Blessings Inc

bambiv25 said:


> View attachment 1805491
> 
> 
> Mine is a 4ct Princess cut center stone with a 6ct setting of baguettes, princess & round stones custom designed by yours truly! Sorry it's so blurry I took it with a heavy iPad alone.


 
Stunning ring!! You are so lucky!!


----------



## itsonly4me

bambiv25 said:


> View attachment 1805491
> 
> 
> Mine is a 4ct Princess cut center stone with a 6ct setting of baguettes, princess & round stones custom designed by yours truly! Sorry it's so blurry I took it with a heavy iPad alone.



Pretty!  Id love to see a clearer shot of the setting.


----------



## Bagbug

4everLV said:


> Thank you! My objective was mega finger coverage.


 
Mega Finger Coverage!!!  LOL!!! Cute.  Pretty rings.


----------



## Sisil

bambiv25 said:


> View attachment 1805491
> 
> 
> Mine is a 4ct Princess cut center stone with a 6ct setting of baguettes, princess & round stones custom designed by yours truly! Sorry it's so blurry I took it with a heavy iPad alone.



OMG! Amazing! Please, post more pics of this beauty!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

bambiv25 said:


> View attachment 1805491
> 
> 
> Mine is a 4ct Princess cut center stone with a 6ct setting of baguettes, princess & round stones custom designed by yours truly! Sorry it's so blurry I took it with a heavy iPad alone.



would love to see more details of that amazing settign!

Congrats!


----------



## Molls

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!



I love your rings!!!! I love how you wear them together . Can you please post more pics of this beauty???


----------



## Flowerpetals

Its so fun to look at everybody's rings they are all soo beautiful! omg i dont know how to post pictures i wanna share too


----------



## PinkTulip

Some day, some day...


----------



## Trina5

takeoutbox said:


> tiffanys embrace


Beautiful ring...wow!!


----------



## lightdays

Just got engaged tonight!







14K white gold. 1/4 ct in 6 prong setting.


----------



## doreenjoy

Congrats, lightdays! Gorgeous ring.


----------



## veroliz

lightdays said:
			
		

> Just got engaged tonight!
> 
> 14K white gold. 1/4 ct in 6 prong setting.



Congrats!! Beautiful ring!!


----------



## bling*lover

lightdays said:
			
		

> Just got engaged tonight!
> 
> 14K white gold. 1/4 ct in 6 prong setting.



It's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## attyxthomas

I finally have a new DSLR and can take better looking pics than the iPhone can offer 






Here's mine  I must say I still can't stop looking at my hands 






The stone is so colorless that it reflected the blue light from the track lights on my ceiling. A lot of people asked me if I had an aquamarine for my center when they see this pic. But it's just reflection


----------



## Zophie

bambiv25 said:


> View attachment 1805491
> 
> 
> Mine is a 4ct Princess cut center stone with a 6ct setting of baguettes, princess & round stones custom designed by yours truly! Sorry it's so blurry I took it with a heavy iPad alone.


 

that is truly breathtaking!


----------



## misstick

my engagement ring : a 10 carats tanzanite with wonderful purple reflects, sursounded by 3 pears of diamond carats on .45 carats each, quallite DVS1, monted on gold 18K. A marvel. Too bad tanzanite is fragile and I can't wear is everyday.
The tanzanite alone cost us 10000 (12500 USD)


----------



## justpeachy4397

misstick said:
			
		

> my engagement ring : a 10 carats tanzanite with wonderful purple reflects, sursounded by 3 pears of diamond carats on .45 carats each, quallite DVS1, monted on gold 18K. A marvel. Too bad tanzanite is fragile and I can't wear is everyday.
> The tanzanite alone cost us 10000&#128; (12500 USD)



No pic?


----------



## Candice0985

misstick said:


> my engagement ring : a 10 carats tanzanite with wonderful purple reflects, sursounded by 3 pears of diamond carats on .45 carats each, quallite DVS1, monted on gold 18K. A marvel. Too bad tanzanite is fragile and I can't wear is everyday.
> The tanzanite alone cost us 10000 (12500 USD)


we need pics of this beauty!


----------



## moonlight67

misstick said:
			
		

> my engagement ring : a 10 carats tanzanite with wonderful purple reflects, sursounded by 3 pears of diamond carats on .45 carats each, quallite DVS1, monted on gold 18K. A marvel. Too bad tanzanite is fragile and I can't wear is everyday.
> The tanzanite alone cost us 10000&#128; (12500 USD)



Please put some pictures up!!!! Would love to see it!! Thanks


----------



## misstick

Candice0985 said:


> we need pics of this beauty!



Sorry girls, the only pics I have are impossible to upload. I tried hard, but I'm getting used to the site and I just cannot upload my pic


----------



## misstick

Zophie said:


> that is truly breathtaking!



There's no other word to qualify it. Breathtakings, really


----------



## DearBuddha

misstick said:


> There's no other word to qualify it. Breathtakings, really



So find a way to upload a pic!


----------



## Megana_

It's finally my turn to share 

My fiancee proposed yesterday at the most scenic, amazing location in Norway while on our 11 day car/camp holiday, finally 

Specs: 0,59 carats, Color H, Clarity SI1, triple excellent, arrows&hearts











Artistic pic, with unesco-world heritage geiranger fjord in the background:





The spot he proposed:


----------



## Bag Fetish

beautiful ring! Why is it on the right hand?  (that is a old country polish tradition) 





Megana_ said:


> It's finally my turn to share
> 
> My fiancee proposed yesterday at the most scenic, amazing location in Norway while on our 11 day car/camp holiday, finally
> 
> Specs: 0,59 carats, Color H, Clarity SI1, triple excellent, arrows&hearts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artistic pic, with unesco-world heritage geiranger fjord in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spot he proposed:


----------



## Megana_

Bag Fetish said:


> beautiful ring! Why is it on the right hand? (that is a old country polish tradition)


 
In Norway we wear the engagement/wedding ring on the right hand 
As for why, i have no idea


----------



## amrx87

RedDuchess said:


> More importantly within a year you know if you DON'T want to marry the person, the problem is most men won't communicate when the train changed directions which leads the woman to believe that they will be arriving at the marriage stop any day now.
> 
> Sassy- ITA with your philosphy. I don't even agree with living together prior to engagement or marriage, *women make it too easy these days, if you're already living there, raising his children and acting like a wife, why would you get a ring, he obviously doesn't need to get you one*[/COLOR]



as someone who is currently in a six year relationship, living together for three of those years, I completely agree with you. I brought up the marriage talk several times, getting the "I feel pressured" response. Pressured? Really?  Finally, I got him to discuss it, and we bought a ring (about 6 months ago). Still haven't gotten it, but Ive found it three Times already. He said his timeline is that there will be a proposal when I complete my masters degree ( dec. 2012) ...but I almost feel like its just another delay that he discovered he can use. If I could go back in time- I would not have moved in.  He has some idiot girl around to do laundry, clean the house, and do whatever else he needs done- he clearly doesn't feel any obligation to marry me.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Megana_ said:
			
		

> In Norway we wear the engagement/wedding ring on the right hand
> As for why, i have no idea



Interesting... I didn't know that. 
I will have to google that...  
Whatever the reason, beautiful ring, looks great on your hand.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Megana_ said:


> In Norway we wear the engagement/wedding ring on the right hand
> As for why, i have no idea


 
 here is what I have found 


Today many people around the world prefer to put the wedding ring on the left hand, mainly for convenience, but also to hold to a romantic notion that the finger is the closest leading back to the heart  the vena amoris, or vein of love, is a vein that runs from the fourth finger of the left hand to the heart.
However, in Norway it is custom to place the wedding ring on the right hand. This custom is based on a spiritual commitment. In the Bible it was the practice to wear rings on the right hand, the hand of authority and power, completing the pledge of commitment. The power and authority came from the right hand of God  the right hand meaning the Christ. Therefore wearing the ring on the right hand  in Christ and through Christ  blessed the marriage. Both men and women wear the wedding ring in Norway.
The engagement ring is not as common in Norway. If one is given as a betrothal symbol to marry then it is worn on the fourth finger of the left hand. The engagement ring is a fairly new practise. The tradition started with Mary of Burgundy. She was the first woman to receive a diamond ring when she got engaged to Maximillion of Austria on the 17 August 1477. According to the story, Max asked his counsellor for advise on how to propose to marry and the counsel was to give her a ring set with diamonds and likewise a gold ring. Max proposed as he put a diamond ring on the third finger of Marys left hand and, of course, she said Yes. A tradition was born.


----------



## kbella86

amrx87 said:


> as someone who is currently in a six year relationship, living together for three of those years, I completely agree with you. I brought up the marriage talk several times, getting the "I feel pressured" response. Pressured? Really?  Finally, I got him to discuss it, and we bought a ring (about 6 months ago). Still haven't gotten it, but Ive found it three Times already. He said his timeline is that there will be a proposal when I complete my masters degree ( dec. 2012) ...but I almost feel like its just another delay that he discovered he can use. If I could go back in time- I would not have moved in.  He has some idiot girl around to do laundry, clean the house, and do whatever else he needs done- he clearly doesn't feel any obligation to marry me.



Sorry girl, I'm in a similar situation.. :cry::cry:


----------



## Megana_

Bag Fetish said:


> here is what I have found
> 
> 
> Today many people around the world prefer to put the wedding ring on the left hand, mainly for convenience, but also to hold to a romantic notion that the finger is the closest leading back to the heart  the vena amoris, or vein of love, is a vein that runs from the fourth finger of the left hand to the heart.
> However, in Norway it is custom to place the wedding ring on the right hand. This custom is based on a spiritual commitment. In the Bible it was the practice to wear rings on the right hand, the hand of authority and power, completing the pledge of commitment. The power and authority came from the right hand of God  the right hand meaning the Christ. Therefore wearing the ring on the right hand  in Christ and through Christ  blessed the marriage. Both men and women wear the wedding ring in Norway.
> The engagement ring is not as common in Norway. If one is given as a betrothal symbol to marry then it is worn on the fourth finger of the left hand. The engagement ring is a fairly new practise. The tradition started with Mary of Burgundy. She was the first woman to receive a diamond ring when she got engaged to Maximillion of Austria on the 17 August 1477. According to the story, Max asked his counsellor for advise on how to propose to marry and the counsel was to give her a ring set with diamonds and likewise a gold ring. Max proposed as he put a diamond ring on the third finger of Marys left hand and, of course, she said Yes. A tradition was born.




Thats actually really nice, thank you so much for finding that out for me 
In Norway, a typical engagement ring is a plain gold band wore on the right figer, but diamond rings are becoming abit more normal lately, tho "small/medium" ones, mine is probably concidered larger.

The reason i got a diamond ring instead of a gold band, is that my fiancee is from the UK, where diamond rings are normal.
What woman doesnt mind a diamond ring


----------



## Slavisa

Megana_ said:
			
		

> In Norway we wear the engagement/wedding ring on the right hand
> As for why, i have no idea



Orthodox people do too


----------



## emcosmo1639

amrx87 said:


> as someone who is currently in a six year relationship, living together for three of those years, I completely agree with you. I brought up the marriage talk several times, getting the "I feel pressured" response. Pressured? Really?  Finally, I got him to discuss it, and we bought a ring (about 6 months ago). Still haven't gotten it, but Ive found it three Times already. He said his timeline is that there will be a proposal when I complete my masters degree ( dec. 2012) ...but I almost feel like its just another delay that he discovered he can use. If I could go back in time- I would not have moved in.  He has some idiot girl around to do laundry, clean the house, and do whatever else he needs done- he clearly doesn't feel any obligation to marry me.



This may not be the proper thread, and I'm not trying to be rude...but if you feel like you are "an idiot girl around for laundry" then leave.   You are clearly staying for a reason--if it's because you want to spend the rest of your life with him then you should be willing to stay regardless.  If marriage is more important to you (completely understandable), then stop being the "laundry girl."  Most of all, if you think being the "laundry girl" is contributing to the delay then quit.  Gain some independence, move out and let him do his own laundry!


----------



## Sabine

Bag Fetish said:


> here is what I have found
> 
> 
> Today many people around the world prefer to put the wedding ring on the left hand, mainly for convenience, but also to hold to a romantic notion that the finger is the closest leading back to the heart  the vena amoris, or vein of love, is a vein that runs from the fourth finger of the left hand to the heart.
> However, in Norway it is custom to place the wedding ring on the right hand. This custom is based on a spiritual commitment. In the Bible it was the practice to wear rings on the right hand, the hand of authority and power, completing the pledge of commitment. The power and authority came from the right hand of God  the right hand meaning the Christ. Therefore wearing the ring on the right hand  in Christ and through Christ  blessed the marriage. Both men and women wear the wedding ring in Norway.
> The engagement ring is not as common in Norway. If one is given as a betrothal symbol to marry then it is worn on the fourth finger of the left hand. The engagement ring is a fairly new practise. The tradition started with Mary of Burgundy. She was the first woman to receive a diamond ring when she got engaged to Maximillion of Austria on the 17 August 1477. According to the story, Max asked his counsellor for advise on how to propose to marry and the counsel was to give her a ring set with diamonds and likewise a gold ring. Max proposed as he put a diamond ring on the third finger of Marys left hand and, of course, she said Yes. A tradition was born.



it's the same here in the Netherlands but we will wear or rings on the left hand.


----------



## Megana_

Got abit of a brighter picture, sorry for "spamming", im just so excited


----------



## karo

^^^ It's absolutely gorgeous! Love it! Congratulations!!!


----------



## materialgurl

Got engaged back in May. Tiffany Soleste 1.14 ct (1.5 ct total), E, VS2


----------



## ame

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## itsonly4me

materialgurl said:


> Got engaged back in May. Tiffany Soleste 1.14 ct (1.5 ct total), E, VS2



Beautiful.

Love your polish too


----------



## lenaofdc

Slavisa said:


> Orthodox people do too


 
I am Greek Orthodox and I'm supposed to wear my ring set on my right hand. It's honestly more comfortable on my left so I wear my real set on my left and a plain band on my right.


----------



## lenaofdc

amrx87 said:


> as someone who is currently in a six year relationship, living together for three of those years, I completely agree with you. I brought up the marriage talk several times, getting the "I feel pressured" response. Pressured? Really?  Finally, I got him to discuss it, and we bought a ring (about 6 months ago). Still haven't gotten it, but Ive found it three Times already. He said his timeline is that there will be a proposal when I complete my masters degree ( dec. 2012) ...but I almost feel like its just another delay that he discovered he can use. If I could go back in time- I would not have moved in. He has some idiot girl around to do laundry, clean the house, and do whatever else he needs done- he clearly doesn't feel any obligation to marry me.


 
I think it has nothing to do with what you do or don't do for him and has everything do to with whether he wants to get married or not. I lived with my ex bf for 2 years and he was not ready to get married it was always "when we this, when we that" and "stop pressuring me" much like your bf. He just didn't want to get married to me, period, but was ok with me doing his laundry as you say. I eventually got fed up and left. I lived with my now husband for 6 months before we were engaged and there was no convincing anyone. Without knowing you, I think you should really reevaluate your relationship and perhaps explore other options....he's not waiting on anything, I promise.


----------



## karo

jssl1688 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!



Gorgeous! Love it! Congratulations! I'd love to see more pics


----------



## j0s1e267

My (upgraded) engagement ring - cushion cut diamond center stone, 1.82ct FVS2, set in diamond pave halo, 2.67tcw.  Wedding band is Cartier.  

Original engagement ring was a Tiffany 6-prong solitaire, 0.91ct D VVS1.  It was just meant to be when we found this cushion cut stone which is exactly 2x the side of my original.  The tcw also so happens to be my birth date and month!  This ring is so meant to be!  

To prevent DSS, I still wear my original engagement ring occasionally


----------



## RedDuchess

amrx87 said:


> as someone who is currently in a six year relationship, living together for three of those years, I completely agree with you. I brought up the marriage talk several times, getting the "I feel pressured" response. Pressured? Really?  Finally, I got him to discuss it, and we bought a ring (about 6 months ago). Still haven't gotten it, but Ive found it three Times already. He said his timeline is that there will be a proposal when I complete my masters degree ( dec. 2012) ...but I almost feel like its just another delay that he discovered he can use. If I could go back in time- I would not have moved in. He has some idiot girl around to do laundry, clean the house, and do whatever else he needs done- he clearly doesn't feel any obligation to marry me.


 
Well at least he go the ring.....and if that is the timeline he gave you, it is up to you to make him stick to it, meaning be ready to leave upon graduation in 6 months if he has not proposed, and since ya'll are 6 years in, you should be able to set a date right away, none of that drawn out engagement BS, it may be hard, but sadly these days with men you have to already be out the door and driving down the street before they do what's right


----------



## RedDuchess

j0s1e267 said:


> My (upgraded) engagement ring - cushion cut diamond center stone, 1.82ct FVS2, set in diamond pave halo, 2.67tcw. Wedding band is Cartier.
> 
> Original engagement ring was a Tiffany 6-prong solitaire, 0.91ct D VVS1. It was just meant to be when we found this cushion cut stone which is exactly 2x the side of my original. The tcw also so happens to be my birth date and month! This ring is so meant to be!
> 
> To prevent DSS, I still wear my original engagement ring occasionally


 
Simple gorgeous!!!


----------



## RedDuchess

materialgurl said:


> Got engaged back in May. Tiffany Soleste 1.14 ct (1.5 ct total), E, VS2


 
Beautiful, it is always the case that us TPF ladies will skip the larger stone for a designer stone??


----------



## seeminglysweet

Recently engaged. Custom made 1.15 cushion with euroshank. Inside of the band, there are three'i love you' diamonds that were taken from the first promise he bought me in high school


----------



## rogersa

seeminglysweet said:
			
		

> Recently engaged. Custom made 1.15 cushion with euroshank. Inside of the band, there are three'i love you' diamonds that were taken from the first promise he bought me in high school



Beautiful ring! I love the surprise on the inside. That is so sweet!


----------



## pianoprincess

j0s1e267 said:
			
		

> My (upgraded) engagement ring - cushion cut diamond center stone, 1.82ct FVS2, set in diamond pave halo, 2.67tcw.  Wedding band is Cartier.
> 
> Original engagement ring was a Tiffany 6-prong solitaire, 0.91ct D VVS1.  It was just meant to be when we found this cushion cut stone which is exactly 2x the side of my original.  The tcw also so happens to be my birth date and month!  This ring is so meant to be!
> 
> To prevent DSS, I still wear my original engagement ring occasionally



Gorgeous! Do u mind showing a pic of your original ring? My bf and I are just about to get engaged and planning to buy a 0.91 from tiffany's but it's not available instore and will have to be ordered in! I'd love to see a pic of how a 0.91 looks worn.... Thanks!


----------



## jssl1688

Sisil said:
			
		

> Love, love your rings. Would you mind sharing any specs of your rings? They look gorgeous!



Hi, my diamond is a radiant cut, 5.36 ct fancy yellow, vs.i. the large band is a Harry Winston 3.5 ct eternity band. Small eternity band is ponte vecchio 0.29 ct set in pg. I will try to take pic tomorrow.


----------



## jssl1688

Molls said:
			
		

> I love your rings!!!! I love how you wear them together . Can you please post more pics of this beauty???



Hi. I will try to take some pics tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## jssl1688

jssl1688 said:
			
		

> Hi. I will try to take some pics tomorrow. Thanks



Here r some pics of rings.


----------



## jssl1688




----------



## jssl1688




----------



## j0s1e267

seeminglysweet said:


> Recently engaged. Custom made 1.15 cushion with euroshank. Inside of the band, there are three'i love you' diamonds that were taken from the first promise he bought me in high school


 
This is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

jssl1688 said:


> Hi, my diamond is a radiant cut, 5.36 ct fancy yellow, vs.i. the large band is a Harry Winston 3.5 ct eternity band. Small eternity band is ponte vecchio 0.29 ct set in pg. I will try to take pic tomorrow.


 
WOW WOW WOW!!!  Your rings are all AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :tispy:


----------



## karo

jssl1688 said:


> View attachment 1819236


Stunning! Love all your rings!


----------



## j0s1e267

pianoprincess said:


> Gorgeous! Do u mind showing a pic of your original ring? My bf and I are just about to get engaged and planning to buy a 0.91 from tiffany's but it's not available instore and will have to be ordered in! I'd love to see a pic of how a 0.91 looks worn.... Thanks!


 
How exicting! Here are pics of my original Tiffany 6-prong round brilliant 0.91ct DVVS1
Ring size is 5.5

Hope to see your e-ring pics soon!


----------



## jssl1688

j0s1e267 said:
			
		

> WOW WOW WOW!!!  Your rings are all AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :tispy:



Thank you j0s1e!


----------



## jssl1688

karo said:
			
		

> Stunning! Love all your rings!



Thanks karo!


----------



## pianoprincess

j0s1e267 said:
			
		

> How exicting! Here are pics of my original Tiffany 6-prong round brilliant 0.91ct DVVS1
> Ring size is 5.5
> 
> Hope to see your e-ring pics soon!



Oh it's beautiful!! Thank you! Hopefully it'll be soon...


----------



## lucydee

seeminglysweet said:


> Recently engaged. Custom made 1.15 cushion with euroshank. Inside of the band, there are three'i love you' diamonds that were taken from the first promise he bought me in high school


 
Stunning ring!  Congrats!


----------



## kbella86

materialgurl said:


> Got engaged back in May. Tiffany Soleste 1.14 ct (1.5 ct total), E, VS2


----------



## alessia70

seeminglysweet said:


> Recently engaged. Custom made 1.15 cushion with euroshank. Inside of the band, there are three'i love you' diamonds that were taken from the first promise he bought me in high school



this is really beautiful! may we see the inside diamonds?? im super curious


----------



## seeminglysweet

Thanks everyone! The ILU stones are to the left. My iPhone camera sucks, so let me know if I need to try again.


----------



## dusty paws

seeminglysweet said:


> Thanks everyone! The ILU stones are to the left. My iPhone camera sucks, so let me know if I need to try again.



What a sweet sentiment! Love it!


----------



## windchimes

Megana_ said:


> Got abit of a brighter picture, sorry for "spamming", im just so excited
> View attachment 1816498


Love all the pics of your beautiful ring.  What an absolutely perfect diamond.  



materialgurl said:


> Got engaged back in May. Tiffany Soleste 1.14 ct (1.5 ct total), E, VS2


Looks perfect on you!  So much sparkle..



j0s1e267 said:


> My (upgraded) engagement ring - cushion cut diamond center stone, 1.82ct FVS2, set in diamond pave halo, 2.67tcw.  Wedding band is Cartier.
> Original engagement ring was a Tiffany 6-prong solitaire, 0.91ct D VVS1.  It was just meant to be when we found this cushion cut stone which is exactly 2x the side of my original.  The tcw also so happens to be my birth date and month!  This ring is so meant to be!
> To prevent DSS, I still wear my original engagement ring occasionally


I agree it was meant to be!  Stunning!



seeminglysweet said:


> Recently engaged. Custom made 1.15 cushion with euroshank. Inside of the band, there are three'i love you' diamonds that were taken from the first promise he bought me in high school


I'm in love with the delicate band.  It's a gorgeous ring.



j0s1e267 said:


> How exicting! Here are pics of my original Tiffany 6-prong round brilliant 0.91ct DVVS1
> Ring size is 5.5
> Hope to see your e-ring pics soon!


I could never get sick of a gorgeous solitaire like that.


----------



## m_ushi

Hi, so I have been reading this thread for like 2 years now... And I got engaged July 2011. I've finally just decided to post a picture of my ring... It is actually already almost my wedding date. I will be getting married in September. 
Anyway, I absolutely love it!  I don't know all the Specs.  All I know is it is 3.02 carats. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

m_ushi said:


> Hi, so I have been reading this thread for like 2 years now... And I got engaged July 2011. I've finally just decided to post a picture of my ring... It is actually already almost my wedding date. I will be getting married in September.
> Anyway, I absolutely love it!  I don't know all the Specs.  All I know is it is 3.02 carats. Thanks for letting me share.


Really pretty. Congrats on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## msop04

m_ushi said:
			
		

> Hi, so I have been reading this thread for like 2 years now... And I got engaged July 2011. I've finally just decided to post a picture of my ring... It is actually already almost my wedding date. I will be getting married in September.
> Anyway, I absolutely love it!  I don't know all the Specs.  All I know is it is 3.02 carats. Thanks for letting me share.



So pretty!


----------



## m_ushi

DropBagGorgeous said:
			
		

> Really pretty. Congrats on your upcoming wedding.



Thank you so much! I'm super excited!


----------



## m_ushi

msop04 said:
			
		

> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Necromancer

*m_ushi*, welcome. Your ring is gorgeous, and all the best to you for your upcoming nuptials.


----------



## Slavisa

lenaofdc said:


> I am Greek Orthodox and I'm supposed to wear my ring set on my right hand. It's honestly more comfortable on my left so I wear my real set on my left and a plain band on my right.



I was raised catholic so wore my engagement ring on my left hand and then converted before our wedding so switched to right hand - I wear my set on my right hand but my husband did buy me a diamond band and a beautiful 5.5ct aquamarine with diamonds ring for the left hand, just in case people think I am available haha.


----------



## Slavisa

m_ushi said:


> Hi, so I have been reading this thread for like 2 years now... And I got engaged July 2011. I've finally just decided to post a picture of my ring... It is actually already almost my wedding date. I will be getting married in September.
> Anyway, I absolutely love it!  I don't know all the Specs.  All I know is it is 3.02 carats. Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful and so sparkly!!! Good luck for the wedding  Our 1 year anniversary is September 10!


----------



## mrscook

This March DH and I celebrated 5 years.  My diamond was originally set in a simple solitaire setting but I cut gloves open with my ring at work all the time (I'm a nurse) so we decided it was a good time to have it reset in a halo.  After much debating I chose a Scott Kay design engagement ring and wedding band.  My original wedding band was a custom design to fit my first solitaire setting and sit flush.  I decided this time around I didn't want my rings soldered so I can just wear the band to work or for casual occasions.  It looks almost square in the pictures but if you look closely you can see the radiant shape.  I had my stone bevel set so that I didn't have to mess around with prongs as they gave me grief in my last setting.  I am thrilled with the results.  I don't have my GIA paperwork in front of me so here are the stats I know...

Radiant cut 
1.10 carat 
G color 
VVS2
Excellent

My naked stone waiting to be reset...









Setting with CZ and prongs...




With my stone...


----------



## jbweyer

mrscook said:
			
		

> This March DH and I celebrated 5 years.  My diamond was originally set in a simple solitaire setting but I cut gloves open with my ring at work all the time (I'm a nurse) so we decided it was a good time to have it reset in a halo.  After much debating I chose a Scott Kay design engagement ring and wedding band.  My original wedding band was a custom design to fit my first solitaire setting and sit flush.  I decided this time around I didn't want my rings soldered so I can just wear the band to work or for casual occasions.  It looks almost square in the pictures but if you look closely you can see the radiant shape.  I had my stone bevel set so that I didn't have to mess around with prongs as they gave me grief in my last setting.  I am thrilled with the results.  I don't have my GIA paperwork in front of me so here are the stats I know...
> 
> Radiant cut
> 1.10 carat
> G color
> VVS2
> Excellent
> 
> My naked stone waiting to be reset...
> 
> Setting with CZ and prongs...
> 
> With my stone...



Beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## bling*lover

mrscook said:
			
		

> This March DH and I celebrated 5 years.  My diamond was originally set in a simple solitaire setting but I cut gloves open with my ring at work all the time (I'm a nurse) so we decided it was a good time to have it reset in a halo.  After much debating I chose a Scott Kay design engagement ring and wedding band.  My original wedding band was a custom design to fit my first solitaire setting and sit flush.  I decided this time around I didn't want my rings soldered so I can just wear the band to work or for casual occasions.  It looks almost square in the pictures but if you look closely you can see the radiant shape.  I had my stone bevel set so that I didn't have to mess around with prongs as they gave me grief in my last setting.  I am thrilled with the results.  I don't have my GIA paperwork in front of me so here are the stats I know...
> 
> Radiant cut
> 1.10 carat
> G color
> VVS2
> Excellent
> 
> My naked stone waiting to be reset...
> 
> Setting with CZ and prongs...
> 
> With my stone...



Absolutely gorgeous ring! Huge congrats to you on the ring and the 5 years!


----------



## ame

m_ushi said:


> Hi, so I have been reading this thread for like 2 years now... And I got engaged July 2011. I've finally just decided to post a picture of my ring... It is actually already almost my wedding date. I will be getting married in September.
> Anyway, I absolutely love it!  I don't know all the Specs.  All I know is it is 3.02 carats. Thanks for letting me share.



GORGEOUS stone!


----------



## lucydee

LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR RESET!  
I think you will not have a problem anymore since your new setting is bezel and its smoother so it wont get caught on the gloves.
Congrats on 5 years!


----------



## lucydee

mrscook said:


> this march dh and i celebrated 5 years. My diamond was originally set in a simple solitaire setting but i cut gloves open with my ring at work all the time (i'm a nurse) so we decided it was a good time to have it reset in a halo. After much debating i chose a scott kay design engagement ring and wedding band. My original wedding band was a custom design to fit my first solitaire setting and sit flush. I decided this time around i didn't want my rings soldered so i can just wear the band to work or for casual occasions. It looks almost square in the pictures but if you look closely you can see the radiant shape. I had my stone bevel set so that i didn't have to mess around with prongs as they gave me grief in my last setting. I am thrilled with the results. I don't have my gia paperwork in front of me so here are the stats i know...
> 
> Radiant cut
> 1.10 carat
> g color
> vvs2
> excellent
> 
> my naked stone waiting to be reset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setting with cz and prongs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my stone...


love it! Congrats!


----------



## fumi

m_ushi said:


> Hi, so I have been reading this thread for like 2 years now... And I got engaged July 2011. I've finally just decided to post a picture of my ring... It is actually already almost my wedding date. I will be getting married in September.
> Anyway, I absolutely love it!  I don't know all the Specs.  All I know is it is 3.02 carats. Thanks for letting me share.



This is so beautiful!


----------



## Megana_

windchimes said:


> Love all the pics of your beautiful ring.  What an absolutely perfect diamond.



Thank you so much


----------



## Tall1Grl

Congrats to all the newly engaged ladies!! All your rings are beautiful!!  I just wanted to share my rings  as i'm coming up on our 6 yr anniversary in Oct!! Still feels like we're newbies!! This is a Tiffany ribbon .59 ct center round brilliant diamond vvs1 with pave diamond band  fused with my pave wedding band and one yr anniversary band cause the one yr mark is important  ) all from Tiffany...it needs a cleaning but I couldn't wait to share, thank you!


----------



## susiana

Hi...everyone's ring looks beautiful.
I would love to share my ring picture.
it's not the best one, but I have it in my hand phone .
Thanks for letting me share...

Center stone is Brilliant Rose 1.58 ct F VS1


----------



## Darkdoodle

Tall1Grl said:


> Congrats to all the newly engaged ladies!! All your rings are beautiful!! I just wanted to share my rings as i'm coming up on our 6 yr anniversary in Oct!! Still feels like we're newbies!! This is a Tiffany ribbon .59 ct center round brilliant diamond vvs1 with pave diamond band fused with my pave wedding band and one yr anniversary band cause the one yr mark is important  ) all from Tiffany...it needs a cleaning but I couldn't wait to share, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1823667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1823668


 
I like your ring very much. I have been contemplating getting this exact one to propose to my gf later this year. You wouldn't happen to have more pictures would you?


----------



## karo

m_ushi said:


> Hi, so I have been reading this thread for like 2 years now... And I got engaged July 2011. I've finally just decided to post a picture of my ring... It is actually already almost my wedding date. I will be getting married in September.
> Anyway, I absolutely love it!  I don't know all the Specs.  All I know is it is 3.02 carats. Thanks for letting me share.


Congratulation on your upcoming wedding! Love your ring, it's absolutely stunning. All the best!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Darkdoodle said:
			
		

> I like your ring very much. I have been contemplating getting this exact one to propose to my gf later this year. You wouldn't happen to have more pictures would you?



Hey Darkdoodle,
Thank you! I wanted something that wasn't too antique or too modern, or that someone else might have,  or too big, more like something that would stand the test of time and I found it in this ring! So excited for you and her!!












Hope these help but really you should go and/or her together, and see for yourself if you can! Again, congrats!


----------



## kbella86

m_ushi said:


> Hi, so I have been reading this thread for like 2 years now... And I got engaged July 2011. I've finally just decided to post a picture of my ring... It is actually already almost my wedding date. I will be getting married in September.
> Anyway, I absolutely love it!  I don't know all the Specs.  All I know is it is 3.02 carats. Thanks for letting me share.





love it!


----------



## fumi

susiana said:


> Hi...everyone's ring looks beautiful.
> I would love to share my ring picture.
> it's not the best one, but I have it in my hand phone .
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Center stone is Brilliant Rose 1.58 ct F VS1



So lovely!


----------



## susiana

fumi said:


> So lovely!



Thank you...


----------



## Darkdoodle

Tall1Grl said:


> Hey Darkdoodle,
> Thank you! I wanted something that wasn't too antique or too modern, or that someone else might have,  or too big, more like something that would stand the test of time and I found it in this ring! So excited for you and her!!
> 
> View attachment 1824755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824754
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824760
> 
> 
> Hope these help but really you should go and/or her together, and see for yourself if you can! Again, congrats!


thanks tall1grl those are wonderful. I have seen the ring in person but they only had one that was 1.01 carats and i was looking for one along the same size as yours. It really is a very unique ring and almost a 100% chance a friend wont have the same. 
Unfortunately she is playing very shy to the whole "ring looking" thing and it takes plenty of hinting and joking to actually have her find out what she likes. Luckily I was able to capture a few key words she has mumbled, "unique, vintage, not too big." That is all i have to work with sense she is adimate in not going into a store together and trying on rings, guess she's old fashioned and trusts me enough to not buy something she wont like.

Thanks again for the extra pics.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Darkdoodle said:
			
		

> thanks tall1grl those are wonderful. I have seen the ring in person but they only had one that was 1.01 carats and i was looking for one along the same size as yours. It really is a very unique ring and almost a 100% chance a friend wont have the same.
> Unfortunately she is playing very shy to the whole "ring looking" thing and it takes plenty of hinting and joking to actually have her find out what she likes. Luckily I was able to capture a few key words she has mumbled, "unique, vintage, not too big." That is all i have to work with sense she is adimate in not going into a store together and trying on rings, guess she's old fashioned and trusts me enough to not buy something she wont like.
> 
> Thanks again for the extra pics.



Oh geez, I'm sorry I only meant that the ring is so much more beautiful irl! And everyone thinks the diamond is bigger than it really is but quality over quantity is rule of thumb imho! Good luck!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

susiana said:


> Hi...everyone's ring looks beautiful.
> I would love to share my ring picture.
> it's not the best one, but I have it in my hand phone .
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Center stone is Brilliant Rose 1.58 ct F VS1



wow!  beautiful ring!  looks very sparkly


----------



## RedDuchess

jssl1688 said:


> View attachment 1819236


 

Whew girl, that ring is doing some talking to me, it is telling men on the street you are "taken and well provided for" and it is telling me "Dream on"!!!


----------



## seeminglysweet

jssl1688 said:


> View attachment 1819236



Amazing!


----------



## jbweyer

Tall1Grl said:
			
		

> Congrats to all the newly engaged ladies!! All your rings are beautiful!!  I just wanted to share my rings  as i'm coming up on our 6 yr anniversary in Oct!! Still feels like we're newbies!! This is a Tiffany ribbon .59 ct center round brilliant diamond vvs1 with pave diamond band  fused with my pave wedding band and one yr anniversary band cause the one yr mark is important  ) all from Tiffany...it needs a cleaning but I couldn't wait to share, thank you!



I love this ring!  It's beautiful!


----------



## susiana

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> wow!  beautiful ring!  looks very sparkly



Aww..you are so sweet . Thank you,,,


----------



## Tall1Grl

jbweyer said:
			
		

> I love this ring!  It's beautiful!



Thank you jbweyer...i love your avatar! Beautiful bride!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Tall1Grl said:


> Hey Darkdoodle,
> Thank you! I wanted something that wasn't too antique or too modern, or that someone else might have,  or too big, more like something that would stand the test of time and I found it in this ring! So excited for you and her!!
> 
> View attachment 1824755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824754
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824760
> 
> 
> Hope these help but really you should go and/or her together, and see for yourself if you can! Again, congrats!


*Tall1Grl* your rings are gorgeous!! My bf just proposed to me in March with the same Tiffany ribbon ring . We are thinking of having the wedding in August next year and we have just started looking at wedding bands. If you do not mind me asking, is your husband's wedding band from Tiffany as well? My DF and I both want to get matching bands (or at least something similar) from the same jeweler but we do not like any of the men wedding bands from Tiffany. I had a look at Cartier love ring (in either white gold or yellow gold) for my DF and it really suits him but doesn't go so well with my e-ring :wondering


----------



## Tall1Grl

pixiesparkle said:


> *Tall1Grl* your rings are gorgeous!! My bf just proposed to me in March with the same Tiffany ribbon ring . We are thinking of having the wedding in August next year and we have just started looking at wedding bands. If you do not mind me asking, is your husband's wedding band from Tiffany as well? My DF and I both want to get matching bands (or at least something similar) from the same jeweler but we do not like any of the men wedding bands from Tiffany. I had a look at Cartier love ring (in either white gold or yellow gold) for my DF and it really suits him but doesn't go so well with my e-ring :wondering


 
Congratulations Pixiesparkle on your engagement! Your ring is probably just as beautiful if not more so!! My DH did not opt to get a band at Tiffany's or Cartier(he also didn't like any from either place), he did his own route, however,he insisted on getting my wedding band that matched at Tiffanys.  He ended up with an Irish white/yellow gold ring with a dragon motif going around the center.  He's very,very happy with his ring and I am too with mine even though they don't match.  I hope that helps pixiesparkle.


----------



## Myrkur

materialgurl said:


> Got engaged back in May. Tiffany Soleste 1.14 ct (1.5 ct total), E, VS2



beautiful


----------



## Tall1Grl

tall1grl said:
			
		

> congratulations pixiesparkle on your engagement! Your ring is probably just as beautiful if not more so!!:d my dh did not opt to get a band at tiffany's or cartier(he also didn't like any from either place), he did his own route, however,he insisted on getting my wedding band that matched at tiffanys.  He ended up with an irish white/yellow gold ring with a dragon motif going around the center.  He's very,very happy with his ring and i am too with mine even though they don't match.  I hope that helps pixiesparkle.


----------



## LexLV

just got engaged on Thursday, so thrilled.  2.2 carats, triple excellent, hearts and arrows, color I. Love it!  iphone pics do not capture the fire adequately.


----------



## bisbee

Beautiful - congratulations LexLV!


----------



## lucydee

LexLV said:


> just got engaged on Thursday, so thrilled. 2.2 carats, triple excellent, hearts and arrows, color I. Love it!  iphone pics do not capture the fire adequately.


I love your ring!  Gorgeous!!!
Congrats!


----------



## Missshiv

This is my engagement ring, it's 1.14 carats, vvs1, G, excellent cut. I love it


----------



## ame

Pretty marquise!!!





LexLV said:


> just got engaged on Thursday, so thrilled.  2.2 carats, triple excellent, hearts and arrows, color I. Love it!  iphone pics do not capture the fire adequately.


Gorgeous, congrats!!!  I do agree that iPhone pics totally blow out the amazingness of a well cut stone.


----------



## diamondigrl1

Platinum 1.49 ct center Vs1 and I in color with a total of 3.75 ct setting making it 5.21 carat total Weight I love it


----------



## MCF

Missshiv said:


> This is my engagement ring, it's 1.14 carats, vvs1, G, excellent cut. I love it



That's beautiful! What kind of wedding band are you going to pair with it?


----------



## Missshiv

MCF said:
			
		

> That's beautiful! What kind of wedding band are you going to pair with it?



thanks MCF, I'm going to get a wedding band designed that fits under the diamond


----------



## windchimes

LexLV said:


> just got engaged on Thursday, so thrilled.  2.2 carats, triple excellent, hearts and arrows, color I. Love it!  iphone pics do not capture the fire adequately.


^^WOW.  Even with the iphone pics you can tell she's a real beauty  



Missshiv said:


> This is my engagement ring, it's 1.14 carats, vvs1, G, excellent cut. I love it


Gorgeous!!!  I love a unique ring!



diamondigrl1 said:


> Platinum 1.49 ct center Vs1 and I in color with a total of 3.75 ct setting making it 5.21 carat total Weight I love it


I love those princess stones, they're really beautiful.  Would also love to see profile shots of the ring!!


----------



## Kissmark

Tinder said:
			
		

> Here's mine!
> I just got engaged in Paris and am thrilled to finally be able to post my ering.



This is quite a ring! Can you tell us more?


----------



## fumi

diamondigrl1 said:


> Platinum 1.49 ct center Vs1 and I in color with a total of 3.75 ct setting making it 5.21 carat total Weight I love it



Wow, your ring has so much bling!


----------



## PerfectShoe

I love my set so much, I stare at it frequently :S


----------



## ilvoelv

PerfectShoe said:
			
		

> I love my set so much, I stare at it frequently :S



So simple and stunning!


----------



## lucydee

PerfectShoe said:


> I love my set so much, I stare at it frequently :S


 I love your set, your rings are gorgeous!


----------



## babypebblezz

Here's my e-ring: 1.01 ct, D color. Cute and simple.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

PerfectShoe said:


> I love my set so much, I stare at it frequently :S



LOVE your wedding set!  beautiful!  blingy and classy!

may I ask how many carats your band is/your finger size?  I am looking for something about that size for when I dont wear my ering.  tia!


----------



## janey130

rogersa said:


> Beautiful ring! I love the surprise on the inside. That is so sweet!


I absolutely adore this ring .... I think its very much like a hearts on fire design ... 
Its beautiful,  you are a very lucky lady


----------



## goldi

Not an engagement ring-set, but my daily compagnons.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Myrkur

PerfectShoe said:


> I love my set so much, I stare at it frequently :S



pretty!


----------



## diamondigrl1

windchimes said:


> ^^WOW. Even with the iphone pics you can tell she's a real beauty
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! I love a unique ring!
> 
> 
> I love those princess stones, they're really beautiful. Would also love to see profile shots of the ring!!


 

I will do it later today


----------



## diamondigrl1

fumi said:


> Wow, your ring has so much bling!


 
It has a lot of detail, Thank you


----------



## pixiesparkle

Tall1Grl said:


> Congratulations Pixiesparkle on your engagement! Your ring is probably just as beautiful if not more so!! My DH did not opt to get a band at Tiffany's or Cartier(he also didn't like any from either place), he did his own route, however,he insisted on getting my wedding band that matched at Tiffanys.  He ended up with an Irish white/yellow gold ring with a dragon motif going around the center.  He's very,very happy with his ring and I am too with mine even though they don't match.  I hope that helps pixiesparkle.



That helps a lot. Thank you!! We've decided to have another look around when we travel to Europe in a couple of months and hopefully get our bands then =)


----------



## ShaneF

Myrkur said:
			
		

> pretty!



Gorge, we just decided on an Oval cut after we spent forever alternating btw radiant n cushion. Glad to see an oval. It's an oval right?


----------



## graceybaby8

the first 6 prong ring is my original engagement ring from when my sweet hubby proposed on 08.08.10
the STATS:
-1.4 Round brilliant cut (with tiffany 6 prong style)
with 10 x .02 - D colored - excellent cut - IF diamonds on the sides 
(micro pave because the diamonds are so tiny - I wanted the thinnest band - that one is 1.3 mm)
- EGL - USA diamond cert
- ideal/ Excellent cut
- F color
- VVS2
- total carat weight - 1.6
- ring size 6.25 (I had to get my ring resized down)


and the halo ring is my second - upgraded ring on 08.08.12 
 (my hubby knew I wanted a Halo so bad! so he said I could get an upgrade... thanks hunny!!! )
STATS:
- the centre stone is still the same
- but I received a new band 
- total carat weight - 3

(I have a CZ as a temp diamond for my 6 prong band and I use that ring as my travel ring now... because the hubby & I travel all over the world every 6 months =) hehe 
& my halo engagement ring is my everyday ring) 

*looking at all the rings here makes me want to upgrade my centre diamond for a LARGER ONE hehehehe*


----------



## Tall1Grl

pixiesparkle said:


> That helps a lot. Thank you!! We've decided to have another look around when we travel to Europe in a couple of months and hopefully get our bands then =)


 You are so very welcome!  Congrats again..and Europe ! ooh lala!!


----------



## Sisil

diamondigrl1 said:


> Platinum 1.49 ct center Vs1 and I in color with a total of 3.75 ct setting making it 5.21 carat total Weight I love it



I love your rings! Fabulous! More pics please.


----------



## mrscook

jbweyer said:


> Beautiful!  Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## Sisil

LexLV said:


> just got engaged on Thursday, so thrilled.  2.2 carats, triple excellent, hearts and arrows, color I. Love it!  iphone pics do not capture the fire adequately.



Congratulations on your engagement! Very nice ring. I like it. Could you please share more specs and your ring size? Thanks


----------



## Sisil

mrscook said:


> This March DH and I celebrated 5 years.  My diamond was originally set in a simple solitaire setting but I cut gloves open with my ring at work all the time (I'm a nurse) so we decided it was a good time to have it reset in a halo.  After much debating I chose a Scott Kay design engagement ring and wedding band.  My original wedding band was a custom design to fit my first solitaire setting and sit flush.  I decided this time around I didn't want my rings soldered so I can just wear the band to work or for casual occasions.  It looks almost square in the pictures but if you look closely you can see the radiant shape.  I had my stone bevel set so that I didn't have to mess around with prongs as they gave me grief in my last setting.  I am thrilled with the results.  I don't have my GIA paperwork in front of me so here are the stats I know...
> 
> Radiant cut
> 1.10 carat
> G color
> VVS2
> Excellent
> 
> My naked stone waiting to be reset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting with CZ and prongs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my stone...



I like your new set. It looks great.


----------



## Sisil

PerfectShoe said:


> I love my set so much, I stare at it frequently :S



I like it too. Very nice looking. More pics please and also would you please share more about the specs of the rings.


----------



## antakusuma

I posted this ring many years ago in 2007 when he proposed. I couldn't wear it after 2 kids and I just got it resized so it's finally back on my fingers! Boy my hands have aged!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

antakusuma said:


> I posted this ring many years ago in 2007 when he proposed. I couldn't wear it after 2 kids and I just got it resized so it's finally back on my fingers! Boy my hands have aged!



love your ring!  I think "chubby" pears are soooo chic and pretty, and I dont see them very often!!!


----------



## Contessa

My new Steven Kirsch re-set


----------



## jmaemonte

Contessa said:


> My new Steven Kirsch re-set



Absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------



## bling*lover

contessa said:
			
		

> my new steven kirsch re-set



Absolutely stunning, congrats!


----------



## Theren

Contessa said:


> My new Steven Kirsch re-set


 
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## anmldr1

Just got engaged last week


----------



## babycinnamon

anmldr1 said:


> Just got engaged last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852019



gorgeous!!! what are the specs if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## coronita

Bag Fetish said:


> I have a question... when you ladies pick an E'ring that has diamonds going down the claws, do you buy the matching band, or what type of band do you choose?
> 
> ie this ring,



I haven't posted my ring here yet, but mine has diamonds on the "underside"..um like under the claws etc. and all around the rim of the ring. The matching wedding band to my set had the same but I would be covering 2 sides of diamonds. I ended up with something similar in style but more blingy.I should note that the wedding band does not have diamonds on the rims.


----------



## jmaemonte

anmldr1 said:


> Just got engaged last week



Wow!!  Really beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

bb10lue said:


> My wedding present from my parents, Tiffany yellow diamond  (1.36ct fancy intense
> 
> View attachment 1753415
> 
> 
> ) with Novo band.


stunning!!!


----------



## Lady Tara

babycinnamon said:


> gorgeous!!! what are the specs if you don't mind sharing?



Yes, what are the specs if you don't mind, it is absolutely beautiful


----------



## picabo

My engagement ring


----------



## anmldr1

It's 1.5 carat center stone...with 0.6 carats around the center. G color, vs1, excellent cut. Not something I would have picked out but I love it!


----------



## jmaemonte

picabo said:


> My engagement ring



Lovely!


----------



## itsonly4me

picabo said:
			
		

> My engagement ring



Beautiful!  What cut are the side stones?


----------



## picabo

itsonly4me said:


> Beautiful!  What cut are the side stones?



Thanks! The side "half moon" stones are actually a round brilliant cut in half and then a baguette on each side of them.


----------



## fumi

antakusuma said:


> I posted this ring many years ago in 2007 when he proposed. I couldn't wear it after 2 kids and I just got it resized so it's finally back on my fingers! Boy my hands have aged!



I love pear shaped diamond rings!


----------



## fumi

Contessa said:


> My new Steven Kirsch re-set



Wow, your ring has so much sparkle!


----------



## fumi

anmldr1 said:


> Just got engaged last week
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852019



So pretty! It looks like a flower


----------



## Ellapretty

My engagement ring - I've had it for 10 years now! It's a pink diamond set in rose gold prongs flanked by 2 white diamonds in a platinum band. I wanted something small and delicate that I could wear all the time - and I have!


----------



## Candice0985

Ellapretty said:


> My engagement ring - I've had it for 10 years now! It's a pink diamond set in rose gold prongs flanked by 2 white diamonds in a platinum band. I wanted something small and delicate that I could wear all the time - and I have!


gorgeous! so feminine and the colour is great


----------



## Compass Rose

Ellapretty said:


> My engagement ring - I've had it for 10 years now! It's a pink diamond set in rose gold prongs flanked by 2 white diamonds in a platinum band. I wanted something small and delicate that I could wear all the time - and I have!


 

This is one of my favorites!!!  Very unique!!


----------



## solange

ellapretty said:
			
		

> my engagement ring - i've had it for 10 years now! It's a pink diamond set in rose gold prongs flanked by 2 white diamonds in a platinum band. I wanted something small and delicate that i could wear all the time - and i have!


----------



## Myrkur

Ellapretty said:


> My engagement ring - I've had it for 10 years now! It's a pink diamond set in rose gold prongs flanked by 2 white diamonds in a platinum band. I wanted something small and delicate that I could wear all the time - and I have!



Wow, it's stunning and so elegant!


----------



## Myrkur

anmldr1 said:


> Just got engaged last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852019



It's beautiful!


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

anmldr1 said:


> Just got engaged last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852019


 

Beautiful! So sparkly!


----------



## Swanky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Beautiful rings!! Congrats on the new engagements!
> 
> Remember to post your rings here as well!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ellapretty said:


> My engagement ring - I've had it for 10 years now! It's a pink diamond set in rose gold prongs flanked by 2 white diamonds in a platinum band. I wanted something small and delicate that I could wear all the time - and I have!



I love this! So beautiful!


----------



## PinkTulip

LexLV said:


> just got engaged on Thursday, so thrilled.  2.2 carats, triple excellent, hearts and arrows, color I. Love it!  iphone pics do not capture the fire adequately.


My dream ring!! I absolutely love it! Congrats!


----------



## Ellapretty

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous! so feminine and the colour is great





Compass Rose said:


> This is one of my favorites!!!  Very unique!!





solange said:


>





Myrkur said:


> Wow, it's stunning and so elegant!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love this! So beautiful!




Thanks ladies - I adore this ring even after 10 years - it feels like it was designed just for me


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

Always wanted to post here, I got engaged in july    sorry about the bad quality of photos...


----------



## moonlight67

xxxxmexxxx said:
			
		

> Always wanted to post here, I got engaged in july    sorry about the bad quality of photos...



Congrats your ring is soooo beautiful!!!! Congrats again


----------



## fumi

xxxxmexxxx said:


> Always wanted to post here, I got engaged in july    sorry about the bad quality of photos...



It's breathtaking!


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

Thank you


----------



## Myrkur

xxxxmexxxx said:


> Always wanted to post here, I got engaged in july    sorry about the bad quality of photos...



oh it's stunning, congrats on your engagement and ring!


----------



## carvedwords

All the rings here are stunning!!


----------



## jillybean307

We got engaged a few weeks ago while on vacation in Puerto Rico. This is not the best picture, but I took it in El Yunque, the rainforest, at one of the waterfalls.


----------



## lucydee

jillybean307 said:


> We got engaged a few weeks ago while on vacation in Puerto Rico. This is not the best picture, but I took it in El Yunque, the rainforest, at one of the waterfalls.


 Your ring is gorgeous!  Congrats on your engagement!
I love Puerto Rico!


----------



## needloub

xxxxmexxxx said:


> Always wanted to post here, I got engaged in july    sorry about the bad quality of photos...



Love the yellow diamond and the double halo!!


----------



## lazeny

I had my e-ring reset into YG. I much prefer this as it matches our wedding bands, and I'm not allergic to the metal.


----------



## lazeny

I've always wanted to use my mother's ruby as my e-ring, but my fiance got me a diamond. However, he also knew how much I love my mother and how much it would mean to me so he had it reset too, as some sort of my 2nd e-ring. Excuse the fat fingers. LOL


----------



## Theren

lazeny said:


> I've always wanted to use my mother's ruby as my e-ring, but my fiance got me a diamond. However, he also knew how much I love my mother and how much it would mean to me so he had it reset too, as some sort of my 2nd e-ring. Excuse the fat fingers. LOL


 
That color is amazing!


----------



## bergafer3

lazeny said:


> I've always wanted to use my mother's ruby as my e-ring, but my fiance got me a diamond. However, he also knew how much I love my mother and how much it would mean to me so he had it reset too, as some sort of my 2nd e-ring. Excuse the fat fingers. LOL



I love the ruby and gold together, beautiful and classic!


----------



## fumi

jillybean307 said:


> We got engaged a few weeks ago while on vacation in Puerto Rico. This is not the best picture, but I took it in El Yunque, the rainforest, at one of the waterfalls.



Congrats. How exciting!


----------



## myism

jillybean307 said:


> We got engaged a few weeks ago while on vacation in Puerto Rico. This is not the best picture, but I took it in El Yunque, the rainforest, at one of the waterfalls.



what gorgeous ring! and congrats!!


----------



## myism

xxxxmexxxx said:


> Always wanted to post here, I got engaged in july    sorry about the bad quality of photos...



stunning! congratulations


----------



## *lovelux*

lazeny said:


> I've always wanted to use my mother's ruby as my e-ring, but my fiance got me a diamond. However, he also knew how much I love my mother and how much it would mean to me so he had it reset too, as some sort of my 2nd e-ring. Excuse the fat fingers. LOL



What an absolutely beautiful ring! Ruby is my birthstone, so I love it too. Pieces that have sentimental value are the best, I wear something that was given to me from my parents, BF, passed down from my Grandmother etc every single day. Enjoy!


----------



## *lovelux*

xxxxmexxxx said:


> Always wanted to post here, I got engaged in july    sorry about the bad quality of photos...



 WOW,  what a beauty!!!! What are the specs and your ring size?


----------



## ESQ.

jssl1688 said:


> View attachment 1819237



love your larger diamond band, do you mind me asking how many stones and what are the sizes of the stones? (or what this type of style is called)


----------



## jssl1688

ESQ. said:
			
		

> love your larger diamond band, do you mind me asking how many stones and what are the sizes of the stones? (or what this type of style is called)



Hi ESQ, it's a Harry Winston diamond eternity band. I'm a size 4.65 and it's 15 round stones totaling 3.5 carats. Each stone is about a quarter carat. I requested all D colorless stones. It's vs1 clarity. Hope the details help


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

*lovelux* said:
			
		

> WOW,  what a beauty!!!! What are the specs and your ring size?



It's a Tiffany soleste with a fancy yellow centre stone, just over 1 carat if I remember correctly, either vs1 or vs2. Sorry my fiancé proposed in the store so I was a bit excited to remember the specs


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

xxxxmexxxx said:
			
		

> It's a Tiffany soleste with a fancy yellow centre stone, just over 1 carat if I remember correctly, either vs1 or vs2. Sorry my fiancé proposed in the store so I was a bit excited to remember the specs



Oh and my ring size is 5


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

*lovelux* said:
			
		

> WOW,  what a beauty!!!! What are the specs and your ring size?



And my ring size is 5


----------



## *lovelux*

xxxxmexxxx said:


> And my ring size is 5




 and he proposed in the store too?! He's a keeper. Congrats!


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

*lovelux* said:
			
		

> and he proposed in the store too?! He's a keeper. Congrats!



He did, we were on holiday in NY and he took me to the store on 5th.  I thought we were playing this couple as I didn't expect him to be seriously looking, so when he asked I said maybe! He took a double take and said "I kind of need an answer here..." oops!


----------



## outtacontrol

beautiful ring! Judging by the picture with your steering wheel.. do you drive a volvo xc90? I do and have the same buttons! 



seeminglysweet said:


> Recently engaged. Custom made 1.15 cushion with euroshank. Inside of the band, there are three'i love you' diamonds that were taken from the first promise he bought me in high school


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

It was so hard to get a decent pic, but here is my newest ring... DH gave it to me tonight at dinner as an early anniversary gift. He said, "10 diamonds on the right to represent the past 10 years, one in the center to represent our 11th year, and 10 on the left to represent the nxt 10!"  I  it almost as much as I  him!!!


----------



## lucydee

Congrats on 10 plus years and heres to another 10 plus!
Beautiful Ring!
Enjoy!


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

NLVOEWITHLV said:
			
		

> It was so hard to get a decent pic, but here is my newest ring... DH gave it to me tonight at dinner as an early anniversary gift. He said, "10 diamonds on the right to represent the past 10 years, one in the center to represent our 11th year, and 10 on the left to represent the nxt 10!"  I  it almost as much as I  him!!!



That's the sweetest thing! And the most beautiful ring  congratulations!!


----------



## seeminglysweet

outtacontrol said:
			
		

> beautiful ring! Judging by the picture with your steering wheel.. do you drive a volvo xc90? I do and have the same buttons!



Thank you, and good eye! Yes, I drive a Volvo, but she's an s60  . The 90s are soooo cute tho, I've considered that for my next car.


----------



## Theren

This is not my ring but totally post worthy. I had dinner with one of my business mentors and she just got an upgrade.. so she told me to try it on... Takes up my whole finger and I don't know the specs.


----------



## HauteMama

^ Wow, that is huge! Complete finger coverage is something I can only dream of!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Theren said:


> This is not my ring but totally post worthy. I had dinner with one of my business mentors and she just got an upgrade.. so she told me to try it on... Takes up my whole finger and I don't know the specs.



whoooaaa bling!!!

is it all one piece?


----------



## dster1

LexLV said:


> just got engaged on Thursday, so thrilled.  2.2 carats, triple excellent, hearts and arrows, color I. Love it!  iphone pics do not capture the fire adequately.


  that's beautiful!


----------



## dster1

mrscook said:


> This March DH and I celebrated 5 years.  My diamond was originally set in a simple solitaire setting but I cut gloves open with my ring at work all the time (I'm a nurse) so we decided it was a good time to have it reset in a halo.  After much debating I chose a Scott Kay design engagement ring and wedding band.  My original wedding band was a custom design to fit my first solitaire setting and sit flush.  I decided this time around I didn't want my rings soldered so I can just wear the band to work or for casual occasions.  It looks almost square in the pictures but if you look closely you can see the radiant shape.  I had my stone bevel set so that I didn't have to mess around with prongs as they gave me grief in my last setting.  I am thrilled with the results.  I don't have my GIA paperwork in front of me so here are the stats I know...
> 
> Radiant cut
> 1.10 carat
> G color
> VVS2
> Excellent
> 
> My naked stone waiting to be reset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting with CZ and prongs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my stone...



Love it! Does it no longer cut gloves?


----------



## Theren

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> whoooaaa bling!!!
> 
> is it all one piece?



Yep.. its all one honker of a ring.


----------



## Theren

Here's one more pic of it on my left hand


----------



## Gvamty

Here is mine


----------



## affairoftheart

Mine.


----------



## coachgirl555

My 20th wedding anniversary re-engagement ring.. (sorry for the crappy cell pic)


----------



## charlesgerhart

This silver ring is mine and I'm lucky to have this one, as it's just pretty as my wife.
http://www.pricescope.com/files/engagement_ring_tutorial_photos/JohnPollardring.jpg


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Really pretty!!


----------



## Contessa

Theren said:


> This is not my ring but totally post worthy. I had dinner with one of my business mentors and she just got an upgrade.. so she told me to try it on... Takes up my whole finger and I don't know the specs.



This is gorgeous! Wow....is all I can say!


----------



## Myrkur

coachgirl555 said:


> My 20th wedding anniversary re-engagement ring.. (sorry for the crappy cell pic)



pretty!


----------



## friday13bride

My newly upgraded engagement ring. I kept my same stone.. Too much sentimental value.
The stats:
18k white gold
1.39 center stone
.84 (20 round stones total) in setting
I'm beyond in love with this ring.
 My old e ring was plain platinum band w 12 round side diamonds in channel setting. It did my center stone no justice at all!
 My new eternity wedding  band is being custom made using all of the stones from my old rings, which includes sapphires. 

Thanks for letting me share. Everyone's rings are beautiful!


----------



## zaraha

friday13bride said:
			
		

> My newly upgraded engagement ring. I kept my same stone.. Too much sentimental value.
> The stats:
> 18k white gold
> 1.39 center stone
> .84 (20 round stones total) in setting
> I'm beyond in love with this ring.
> My old e ring was plain platinum band w 12 round side diamonds in channel setting. It did my center stone no justice at all!
> My new eternity wedding  band is being custom made using all of the stones from my old rings, which includes sapphires.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Everyone's rings are beautiful!



So pretty!


----------



## chessmont

charlesgerhart said:


> This silver ring is mine and I'm lucky to have this one, as it's just pretty as my wife.
> http://www.pricescope.com/files/engagement_ring_tutorial_photos/JohnPollardring.jpg



It is very nice!  And what a sweet thing to say about your wife


----------



## mrscook

dster1 said:


> Love it! Does it no longer cut gloves?



Happy to report no more cut gloves!  I mostly wear my wedding band as it is easier with all the hand washing and sanitizer use at work.  Thanks, I am very happy with it.


----------



## dumdumsun

Here's the ring shot from our wedding~ 
Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## friday13bride

I had to attach a better picture of my ring...  The lighting in the other was awful!


----------



## Myrkur

friday13bride said:


> View attachment 1869582
> 
> 
> I had to attach a better picture of my ring...  The lighting in the other was awful!



Wow this is stunning!!


----------



## friday13bride

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Wow this is stunning!!



Thank you very much. It's been on my finger not even a day but I'm now having second thoughts about it  
Do you think it looks like a giant sunflower?


----------



## may3545

friday13bride said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. It's been on my finger not even a day but I'm now having second thoughts about it
> Do you think it looks like a giant sunflower?



It looks wonderful


----------



## Myrkur

friday13bride said:


> Thank you very much. It's been on my finger not even a day but I'm now having second thoughts about it
> Do you think it looks like a giant sunflower?



Noo don't have second thoughts about it! I really meant it when I said it's stunning! It doesn't look like a giant sunflower, I think it's right in proportion with your hand.


----------



## friday13bride

Contessa said:
			
		

> My new Steven Kirsch re-set



THIS is STUNNING... Wear in good health!!


----------



## chessmont

friday13bride said:


> Thank you very much. It's been on my finger not even a day but I'm now having second thoughts about it
> Do you think it looks like a giant sunflower?



OMG no!  It is beautiful!  I Was just thinking it is one of the few halos I've seen that I really like (no offense other folks, just my personal preference)


----------



## cupoftea91

PerfectShoe said:


> I love my set so much, I stare at it frequently :S



THAT is beautiful!!!!


----------



## etk123

I've posted photos before, but my rings were distracting me while I was drying my hair, and I wanted to share!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:


> I've posted photos before, but my rings were distracting me while I was drying my hair, and I wanted to share!



soooo pretty and classic!!  love your eternity size too


----------



## etk123

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> soooo pretty and classic!!  love your eternity size too



Thanks sweetie! It's actually a seven stone band, I'd love an eternity in that size!!


----------



## Myrkur

etk123 said:


> I've posted photos before, but my rings were distracting me while I was drying my hair, and I wanted to share!



Would love to see a close up photo, looks great as far as I can see


----------



## msop04

etk123 said:
			
		

> Thanks sweetie! It's actually a seven stone band, I'd love an eternity in that size!!



Oooh!!!  Remind us of the specs and finger size!  Gorgeous!


----------



## HauteMama

etk123 said:


> I've posted photos before, but my rings were distracting me while I was drying my hair, and I wanted to share!


 
 *sigh* Sooooo pretty! This is my idea of the perfect set.


----------



## etk123

Myrkur said:


> Would love to see a close up photo, looks great as far as I can see


Thank you! Here's an old photo.


msop04 said:


> Oooh!!!  Remind us of the specs and finger size!  Gorgeous!


Thanks! It's 2.3ct F SI1 h&a on my size 5 finger.



HauteMama said:


> *sigh* Sooooo pretty! This is my idea of the perfect set.



Aww thank you! Not too long til Blue Nile is sending some perfection your way! I'm trying to remember your wedding band...is it channel set? I hope your ring arrives quickly, I'm looking forward to your pics!


----------



## rogersa

etk123 said:
			
		

> I've posted photos before, but my rings were distracting me while I was drying my hair, and I wanted to share!



Such a beautiful set!!


----------



## HauteMama

etk123 said:


> Thanks! It's 2.3ct F SI1 h&a on my size 5 finger.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you! Not too long til Blue Nile is sending some perfection your way! I'm trying to remember your wedding band...is it channel set? I hope your ring arrives quickly, I'm looking forward to your pics!


 
Thanks for remembering! EDD is October 18, as they said they needed 5 weeks to have it made in 18K YG instead of white. My actual wedding ring is a plain gold band (so tiny it will likely be worn as a spacer later on), but I have a very small, channel set anniverary band I will wear with it until we buy the shared-prong band/s. I just love sets like yours with a plain (but impressive!) solitaire and the bling in the bands. Absolutely perfect to my eye!


----------



## Myrkur

etk123 said:


> Thank you! Here's an old photo.
> 
> Thanks! It's 2.3ct F SI1 h&a on my size 5 finger.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you! Not too long til Blue Nile is sending some perfection your way! I'm trying to remember your wedding band...is it channel set? I hope your ring arrives quickly, I'm looking forward to your pics!



Oooh wow it is really stunning as I thought, I love your band


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:


> Thanks sweetie! It's actually a seven stone band, I'd love an eternity in that size!!



opps sorry!  it is still stunning!!!  what is the size of each stone?  I really wish a wedding band that size would look good with my ring


----------



## etk123

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> opps sorry!  it is still stunning!!!  what is the size of each stone?  I really wish a wedding band that size would look good with my ring



They are about .15 each. You could do a nice eternity for your left hand...     But your ering is gorgeous, much more so than any diamond band!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:


> They are about .15 each. You could do a nice eternity for your left hand...     But your ering is gorgeous, much more so than any diamond band!



I know I have been seriously thinking of splitting up to get a nice weight eternity...I have been stacking fun rings on my right hand for the moment...

Or maybe I could get one for our first anni coming up... I could wear it for the days when I dont wear my ering (my friends actually think I am insane for the amount of time i DONT wear my ring...but I am a baker and when I take it off I forget to put it back on sometimes!!)


----------



## affairoftheart

etk123 said:


> Thank you! Here's an old photo.
> 
> Thanks! It's 2.3ct F SI1 h&a on my size 5 finger.
> 
> Aww thank you! Not too long til Blue Nile is sending some perfection your way! I'm trying to remember your wedding band...is it channel set? I hope your ring arrives quickly, I'm looking forward to your pics!



Your rings are absolutely stunning!


----------



## zaraha

Here's my humble set from Tiffany & Co

Color : D
CT: 1.01
VS 1
Excellent Cut
Ring size 5 1/4

Diamond shrinkage set in ...wink wink....


----------



## Rapunchel

zaraha said:
			
		

> Here's my humble set from Tiffany & Co
> 
> Color : D
> CT: 1.01
> VS 1
> Excellent Cut
> Ring size 5 1/4
> 
> Diamond shrinkage set in ...wink wink....



This is my dream ring, so beautiful! And the diamond is, in my opinion, the perfect size. Do you have any pictures of the rings on your finger?


----------



## etk123

affairoftheart said:
			
		

> Your rings are absolutely stunning!


Thank you sweetie!



			
				Diamondgirl5k said:
			
		

> Here's mine. It's a 2.04 round solasfera. Also pictured is my Tiffany sapphire and diamond band.


Gorgeous! I adore pear side stones. So classy and blingy at the same time!



			
				zaraha said:
			
		

> Here's my humble set from Tiffany & Co
> 
> Color : D
> CT: 1.01
> VS 1
> Excellent Cut
> Ring size 5 1/4
> 
> Diamond shrinkage set in ...wink wink....



Perfectly beautiful!


----------



## chopard

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.
> 3.67 center
> I color VS1


My dreamring 
enjoy your ring


----------



## ririan

Loving all the engagement rings here!!!!!


----------



## ririan

A few months back, my sweetest hubby surprised me with a beautiful HOF diamond mounted on the felicity split shank band with micropave diamonds. 

It was a work of art but it did not look that nice when I wore it together with my platinum wedding band. Many of you suggested that I wear the ring and my band on separate fingers but I am a sentimentalist at heart and much prefer to wear both together.  Plus, the design was also too complicated for my liking (I love simple, dainty jewelries).  I did not want to make my hubby sad so I wore it but not daily.

My hubby noticed that and asked if I prefer the ring to have a simpler band, he just wanted me to be happy and to wear the ring daily. I told me how I felt and he then went to HOF to ask if he could exchange for something simpler. HOF obliged and even allowed my hubby to change to another diamond with a better specs as the split shank band we returned cost $6000!!!

So after 5 weeks of waiting, I received my new ring on the eve of my birthday!!! thanks my dearest hubby for making all this happened for me!!

1.2carat, E color, VVS2, finger size 4.


----------



## msop04

etk123 said:
			
		

> Thank you! Here's an old photo.
> 
> Thanks! It's 2.3ct F SI1 h&a on my size 5 finger.
> 
> 
> So beautiful...


----------



## affairoftheart

ririan said:


> A few months back, my sweetest hubby surprised me with a beautiful HOF diamond mounted on the felicity split shank band with micropave diamonds.
> 
> It was a work of art but it did not look that nice when I wore it together with my platinum wedding band. Many of you suggested that I wear the ring and my band on separate fingers but I am a sentimentalist at heart and much prefer to wear both together.  Plus, the design was also too complicated for my liking (I love simple, dainty jewelries).  I did not want to make my hubby sad so I wore it but not daily.
> 
> My hubby noticed that and asked if I prefer the ring to have a simpler band, he just wanted me to be happy and to wear the ring daily. I told me how I felt and he then went to HOF to ask if he could exchange for something simpler. HOF obliged and even allowed my hubby to change to another diamond with a better specs as the split shank band we returned cost $6000!!!
> 
> So after 5 weeks of waiting, I received my new ring on the eve of my birthday!!! thanks my dearest hubby for making all this happened for me!!
> 
> 1.2carat, E color, VVS2, finger size 4.
> 
> View attachment 1876045
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876048



Your DH is so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## karo

^^^^ It's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## Tinder

Diamondgirl5k said:
			
		

> Here's mine. It's a 2.04 round solasfera. Also pictured is my Tiffany sapphire and diamond band.



Sooo pretty! 
Your e-ring was a close choice for me too!


----------



## lucydee

ririan said:


> A few months back, my sweetest hubby surprised me with a beautiful HOF diamond mounted on the felicity split shank band with micropave diamonds.
> 
> It was a work of art but it did not look that nice when I wore it together with my platinum wedding band. Many of you suggested that I wear the ring and my band on separate fingers but I am a sentimentalist at heart and much prefer to wear both together. Plus, the design was also too complicated for my liking (I love simple, dainty jewelries). I did not want to make my hubby sad so I wore it but not daily.
> 
> My hubby noticed that and asked if I prefer the ring to have a simpler band, he just wanted me to be happy and to wear the ring daily. I told me how I felt and he then went to HOF to ask if he could exchange for something simpler. HOF obliged and even allowed my hubby to change to another diamond with a better specs as the split shank band we returned cost $6000!!!
> 
> So after 5 weeks of waiting, I received my new ring on the eve of my birthday!!! thanks my dearest hubby for making all this happened for me!!
> 
> 1.2carat, E color, VVS2, finger size 4.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876048


 
Gorgeous Ring! I love it! Congrats!


----------



## ririan

Thank you all for your kind words! Sorry my pic aren't the best quality and my diamond is not as huge and gorgeous as many of yours, but I love it with all my heart and it is a daily reminder of the wonderful man that I have in my life.


----------



## ririan

Forgot to show a pic of the ring n my wedding band together. Of course it is not a perfect match but I think it will work


----------



## etk123

ririan said:


> A few months back, my sweetest hubby surprised me with a beautiful HOF diamond mounted on the felicity split shank band with micropave diamonds.
> 
> It was a work of art but it did not look that nice when I wore it together with my platinum wedding band. Many of you suggested that I wear the ring and my band on separate fingers but I am a sentimentalist at heart and much prefer to wear both together.  Plus, the design was also too complicated for my liking (I love simple, dainty jewelries).  I did not want to make my hubby sad so I wore it but not daily.
> 
> My hubby noticed that and asked if I prefer the ring to have a simpler band, he just wanted me to be happy and to wear the ring daily. I told me how I felt and he then went to HOF to ask if he could exchange for something simpler. HOF obliged and even allowed my hubby to change to another diamond with a better specs as the split shank band we returned cost $6000!!!
> 
> So after 5 weeks of waiting, I received my new ring on the eve of my birthday!!! thanks my dearest hubby for making all this happened for me!!
> 
> 1.2carat, E color, VVS2, finger size 4.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876048





ririan said:


> Forgot to show a pic of the ring n my wedding band together. Of course it is not a perfect match but I think it will work
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877326



Happy birthday and congratulations! That ring is absolute perfection! I'm so happy you found something to wear with your wedding band. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Myrkur

ririan said:


> A few months back, my sweetest hubby surprised me with a beautiful HOF diamond mounted on the felicity split shank band with micropave diamonds.
> 
> It was a work of art but it did not look that nice when I wore it together with my platinum wedding band. Many of you suggested that I wear the ring and my band on separate fingers but I am a sentimentalist at heart and much prefer to wear both together.  Plus, the design was also too complicated for my liking (I love simple, dainty jewelries).  I did not want to make my hubby sad so I wore it but not daily.
> 
> My hubby noticed that and asked if I prefer the ring to have a simpler band, he just wanted me to be happy and to wear the ring daily. I told me how I felt and he then went to HOF to ask if he could exchange for something simpler. HOF obliged and even allowed my hubby to change to another diamond with a better specs as the split shank band we returned cost $6000!!!
> 
> So after 5 weeks of waiting, I received my new ring on the eve of my birthday!!! thanks my dearest hubby for making all this happened for me!!
> 
> 1.2carat, E color, VVS2, finger size 4.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876048



beautiful!


----------



## Cullinan

I had a gorgeous heart shape engagement ring for one month - until sadly he changed his mind and demanded the ring back!!!!

If I ever meet Mr.Right I'll have to start from scratch as that ring was a tough one to beat.

In the meantime I bought myself a marquise with my own money with pear shape shoulders but which has left a big dent in my clothing budget so I'm going to try to sell some unworn bits to make my books balance...


----------



## MCF

Cullinan said:


> I had a gorgeous heart shape engagement ring for one month - until sadly he changed his mind and demanded the ring back!!!!
> 
> If I ever meet Mr.Right I'll have to start from scratch as that ring was a tough one to beat.
> 
> In the meantime I bought myself a marquise with my own money with pear shape shoulders but which has left a big dent in my clothing budget so I'm going to try to sell some unworn bits to make my books balance...



I'm sorry that happened to you.  I bet when you find Mr. Right your ring will be spectacular!


----------



## Graphix Chick

All these rings are just gorgeous. I will share mine soon.


----------



## friday13bride

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I had a gorgeous heart shape engagement ring for one month - until sadly he changed his mind and demanded the ring back!!!!
> 
> If I ever meet Mr.Right I'll have to start from scratch as that ring was a tough one to beat.
> 
> In the meantime I bought myself a marquise with my own money with pear shape shoulders but which has left a big dent in my clothing budget so I'm going to try to sell some unworn bits to make my books balance...



I'm so sorry that happened to you!! Enjoy your self bought ring! Would love to see a picture
Hugs to you!


----------



## j0s1e267

ririan said:


> A few months back, my sweetest hubby surprised me with a beautiful HOF diamond mounted on the felicity split shank band with micropave diamonds.
> 
> It was a work of art but it did not look that nice when I wore it together with my platinum wedding band. Many of you suggested that I wear the ring and my band on separate fingers but I am a sentimentalist at heart and much prefer to wear both together. Plus, the design was also too complicated for my liking (I love simple, dainty jewelries). I did not want to make my hubby sad so I wore it but not daily.
> 
> My hubby noticed that and asked if I prefer the ring to have a simpler band, he just wanted me to be happy and to wear the ring daily. I told me how I felt and he then went to HOF to ask if he could exchange for something simpler. HOF obliged and even allowed my hubby to change to another diamond with a better specs as the split shank band we returned cost $6000!!!
> 
> So after 5 weeks of waiting, I received my new ring on the eve of my birthday!!! thanks my dearest hubby for making all this happened for me!!
> 
> 1.2carat, E color, VVS2, finger size 4.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876048


 
What a sweet hubby!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE your ring!  It's AMAZING!


----------



## j0s1e267

etk123 said:


> Thank you! Here's an old photo.
> 
> Thanks! It's 2.3ct F SI1 h&a on my size 5 finger.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you! Not too long til Blue Nile is sending some perfection your way! I'm trying to remember your wedding band...is it channel set? I hope your ring arrives quickly, I'm looking forward to your pics!


 
It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ame

Diamondgirl5k said:


> Here's mine. It's a 2.04 round solasfera. Also pictured is my Tiffany sapphire and diamond band.



LOVE this Solasfera! Did GOG make your ering or just supply the center?


----------



## BreeandCo.

Cullinan said:


> I had a gorgeous heart shape engagement ring for one month - until sadly he changed his mind and demanded the ring back!!!!
> 
> If I ever meet Mr.Right I'll have to start from scratch as that ring was a tough one to beat.
> 
> In the meantime I bought myself a marquise with my own money with pear shape shoulders but which has left a big dent in my clothing budget so I'm going to try to sell some unworn bits to make my books balance...



I definitely feel that buying your own ring was a great choice! Nothing makes you feel better than a trip to Tiffany's!


----------



## Cullinan

BreeandCo. said:


> I definitely feel that buying your own ring was a great choice! Nothing makes you feel better than a trip to Tiffany's!



Thanks for your reply - the ring's already had loads of compliments...

The only problem is that I now have to sell one of my watches to pay for my long clothes shopping list!!!


----------



## kiki_love

here is mine: Tiffany style, 2.04 ct  (wedding band is platinum Cartier)


----------



## chessmont

kiki_love said:


> here is mine: Tiffany style, 2.04 ct  (wedding band is platinum Cartier)



I really like simple and elegant.


----------



## kiki_love

chessmont said:


> I really like simple and elegant.



mant many thanks!!


----------



## windchimes

I've posted here before but my ring is looking better now and is no longer about two sizes too big... :shame:






Profile view








Alone, and with band
Love my 1 ct princess  For reference my ring size is 5, and these are sized to about a 5+


----------



## Cullinan

MCF said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you.  I bet when you find Mr. Right your ring will be spectacular!



Thanks for cheering me up!

I still miss the ring, although the marquise I bought myself is beautiful but I'd love my dream man and dream ring one day!!!


----------



## elliesaurus

windchimes said:


> I've posted here before but my ring is looking better now and is no longer about two sizes too big... :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alone, and with band
> Love my 1 ct princess  For reference my ring size is 5, and these are sized to about a 5+



I'm usually more into round diamonds but your ring is absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Babsiegirl

My honey was sweet and upgraded my e-ring!!


----------



## friday13bride

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Thanks for cheering me up!
> 
> I still miss the ring, although the marquise I bought myself is beautiful but I'd love my dream man and dream ring one day!!!



Awe, honey, better to end up with the dream man! The ring really means nothing if its from the wrong man!! Look at how many of us have upgraded/ changed our setting thru the years! It's the marriage that matters.. Rings can easily be bought and upgraded!  He wasn't the right one for you.. His loss!! 
Best of luck to you!!


----------



## windchimes

elliesaurus said:


> I'm usually more into round diamonds but your ring is absolutely breathtaking!



Thank you so much!


----------



## friday13bride

anmldr1 said:
			
		

> Just got engaged last week



We are ring twins! Mine is almost exact! Congratulations!! It's stunning (I love mine.. It's a new setting for me w original stone)


----------



## ririan

I posted my new ring recently. I hope u dont mind me posting another pic of my hubby's wedding band n mine. He meant a lot to me. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ririan

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 1885362
> 
> 
> My honey was sweet and upgraded my e-ring!!



Beautiful ring! If you don't mind, can share the specs of your diamond?


----------



## Babsiegirl

ririan said:
			
		

> Beautiful ring! If you don't mind, can share the specs of your diamond?



It is 1.62 carats I color and SI2 clarity.


----------



## JackieU

just beautiful! cant wait to share pictures of mine.  its not huge but i love it so much!


----------



## MCF

windchimes said:


> I've posted here before but my ring is looking better now and is no longer about two sizes too big... :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alone, and with band
> Love my 1 ct princess  For reference my ring size is 5, and these are sized to about a 5+



beautiful. it looks great on your finger/hand.


----------



## windchimes

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 1885362
> 
> My honey was sweet and upgraded my e-ring!!


Gorgeous!  I don't know if I saw what it looked like before, but it looks absolutely perfect on your hand now!



ririan said:


> I posted my new ring recently. I hope u dont mind me posting another pic of my hubby's wedding band n mine. He meant a lot to me. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 1885453


 Thank you for sharing, it's a beautiful picture and a beautiful set of rings.



MCF said:


> beautiful. it looks great on your finger/hand.


Thank you


----------



## tartanwife

kiki_love said:


> here is mine: Tiffany style, 2.04 ct  (wedding band is platinum Cartier)



gorgeous! I hope you don't mind me asking, but do you know how many mm wide your wedding band is? It looks perfect along with your ring.

Also, your ring is massive in terms of your location! Do you find that not many others where you live have a large ring? I have a 1.63ct + halo and everyone here thinks it's the biggest thing they've ever seen, yet when I look on here it seems relatively normal


----------



## anne_antz

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



msop04 said:


> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!
> 
> View attachment 1781871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781872


----------



## msop04

anne_antz said:
			
		

> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## ArmyWife12

Here is mine! I must say my hubby did a great job with this. I get compliments all the time and I love it so much!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

ArmyWife12 said:
			
		

> Here is mine! I must say my hubby did a great job with this. I get compliments all the time and I love it so much!!



Very nice!!!


----------



## ArmyWife12

Babsiegirl said:
			
		

> Very nice!!!



Thank you!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ArmyWife12 said:


> Here is mine! I must say my hubby did a great job with this. I get compliments all the time and I love it so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1888850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1888851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1888852



Beautiful! I love the intricacies of the band/setting.


----------



## BreeandCo.

Cullinan said:


> Thanks for your reply - the ring's already had loads of compliments...
> 
> The only problem is that I now have to sell one of my watches to pay for my long clothes shopping list!!!



I'll bet it has! Do you have any pictures of the ring you purchased?


----------



## kiki_love

tartanwife said:


> gorgeous! I hope you don't mind me asking, but do you know how many mm wide your wedding band is? It looks perfect along with your ring.
> 
> Also, your ring is massive in terms of your location! Do you find that not many others where you live have a large ring? I have a 1.63ct + halo and everyone here thinks it's the biggest thing they've ever seen, yet when I look on here it seems relatively normal


 
thanks! I do totally agree with you, mine is the "biggest" between my friends (when i look here it seems so little!! ) and in italy it's not so common for everyone to have an engagement ring!! i don't know exactly how wide is my wedding band but it should be approx 3,5 mm


----------



## ArmyWife12

CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> Beautiful! I love the intricacies of the band/setting.



Thanks so much!


----------



## hunniesochic

ririan said:


> I posted my new ring recently. I hope u dont mind me posting another pic of my hubby's wedding band n mine. He meant a lot to me. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1885453


love the band and solitaire. 



ArmyWife12 said:


> Here is mine! I must say my hubby did a great job with this. I get compliments all the time and I love it so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1888850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1888851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1888852


This is beautiful! Your hubby did a wonderful job!


----------



## ArmyWife12

This is beautiful! Your hubby did a wonderful job! [/QUOTE]

Thanks!


----------



## Collie5

I hope it's okay if I post pictures of my engagement ring/wedding set even if I have been married 23 years? This is my custom designed set. It was made in 14 kt yellow gold but last year I felt it would look more modern and show off the stones better if it was white gold color. I couldn't afford at the moment to have the ring recast in white gold, so I had it rhodium flashed to turn it white. I have to have it reflashed off and on until I can afford to have it remade in white gold. The center stone is a 1.10 carat princess cut, G color, VS-1, with 4 trillion shaped diamonds on each side creating the triangle shape, and a channel set band on either side. The diamonds on the middle ring are all G in color and the round channel set stones in the bands are H in color.


----------



## jmaemonte

Collie5 said:


> I hope it's okay if I post pictures of my engagement ring/wedding set even if I have been married 23 years? This is my custom designed set. It was made in 14 kt yellow gold but last year I felt it would look more modern and show off the stones better if it was white gold color. I couldn't afford at the moment to have the ring recast in white gold, so I had it rhodium flashed to turn it white. I have to have it reflashed off and on until I can afford to have it remade in white gold. The center stone is a 1.10 carat princess cut, G color, VS-1, with 4 trillion shaped diamonds on each side creating the triangle shape, and a channel set band on either side. The diamonds on the middle ring are all G in color and the round channel set stones in the bands are H in color.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Collie5

jmaemonte said:


> Gorgeous!!!


 

Thank you so much...I like it.  BTW, I LOVE the ring in your profile picture!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

lucydee said:
			
		

> Congrats on 10 plus years and heres to another 10 plus!
> Beautiful Ring!
> Enjoy!



Thank u so much!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

xxxxmexxxx said:
			
		

> That's the sweetest thing! And the most beautiful ring  congratulations!!



Thank u!!!


----------



## Collie5

Collie5 said:


> Thank you so much...I like it.  BTW, I LOVE the ring in your profile picture!


 

Mine is 23 years old, so  I'm sure the style is not the up to date and modern that  people here would like, but at the time it was considered fashionable. 
I think sometimes that maybe I should have the stones taken out and set in a totally new setting, but when the jeweler and I start looking at it, we don't know what to do with the 8 trillion shaped stones on the sides of the center stone.


----------



## Lindzie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.
> 3.67 center
> I color VS1


 
OMG this is amazing!!


----------



## Lindzie

designer1 said:


> I just cleaned my rings, and thought I'd have a fun lil photo shoot. Here is some eye candy for ya.


 
This is an amazing ring


----------



## designer1

Lindzie said:


> This is an amazing ring



Thanks, had it custom made to my taste...


----------



## HauteMama

Collie5 said:


> Mine is 23 years old, so I'm sure the style is not the up to date and modern that people here would like, but at the time it was considered fashionable.
> I think sometimes that maybe I should have the stones taken out and set in a totally new setting, but when the jeweler and I start looking at it, we don't know what to do with the 8 trillion shaped stones on the sides of the center stone.


 
I remember rings like this in YG, and my mom had her diamond reset into a wider YG band around the same time. I've always said that I LOVE ring styles that are indicative of the time period they are from. They are distinctive, personal and beautiful, and they tell a history of the wearer. After all, if there weren't jewelry trends, no one would be able to buy art deco pieces. I think trends are often not appreciated until much, much further down the line. Regardless, your ring is beautiful!


----------



## Collie5

HauteMama said:
			
		

> I remember rings like this in YG, and my mom had her diamond reset into a wider YG band around the same time. I've always said that I LOVE ring styles that are indicative of the time period they are from. They are distinctive, personal and beautiful, and they tell a history of the wearer. After all, if there weren't jewelry trends, no one would be able to buy art deco pieces. I think trends are often not appreciated until much, much further down the line. Regardless, your ring is beautiful!



Thank you so much.


----------



## elliesaurus

Collie5 said:
			
		

> I hope it's okay if I post pictures of my engagement ring/wedding set even if I have been married 23 years? This is my custom designed set. It was made in 14 kt yellow gold but last year I felt it would look more modern and show off the stones better if it was white gold color. I couldn't afford at the moment to have the ring recast in white gold, so I had it rhodium flashed to turn it white. I have to have it reflashed off and on until I can afford to have it remade in white gold. The center stone is a 1.10 carat princess cut, G color, VS-1, with 4 trillion shaped diamonds on each side creating the triangle shape, and a channel set band on either side. The diamonds on the middle ring are all G in color and the round channel set stones in the bands are H in color.



This is beautiful! Are the channel set bands soldered to the engagement ring?

OT: That is also a gorgeous collie in your avatar!


----------



## Collie5

elliesaurus said:
			
		

> This is beautiful! Are the channel set bands soldered to the engagement ring?
> 
> OT: That is also a gorgeous collie in your avatar!



Thank you, and yes, the bands are attached. Thank you also for the compliment on my boy.


----------



## Collie5

Collie5 said:
			
		

> Thank you, and yes, the bands are attached. Thank you also for the compliment on my boy.



I love your avatar...so cute!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

blingconnoistre said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies... You all have some very gorgeous rings... Here's my modest set...



I love your rings. They are so pretty


----------



## laneybaby

I love this thread. Everyone's rings look beautiful


----------



## samjane

My engagement ring


----------



## Bag Fetish

samjane said:
			
		

> My engagement ring



Stunning!


----------



## Rapunchel

samjane said:
			
		

> My engagement ring



Simply breathtaking!


----------



## samjane

andrea_dahlgren said:


> Simply breathtaking!






Bag Fetish said:


> Stunning!




Thank you!!!  It's new to me (6 weeks) so I'm pretty in love with it!


----------



## dreamless_lala

Here's mine, 1.02ct princess cut, F, VVS1, bought 3 yrs ago, sorry that I gained too much weight since I got married, so it looks a little bit too tight now...


----------



## roomservicemenu

My boyfriend asked me to marry him this Friday. I'm so happy, it's a classic Tiffany setting and I love it so much!


----------



## freshie2096

roomservicemenu said:


> View attachment 1893535
> 
> 
> My boyfriend asked me to marry him this Friday. I'm so happy, it's a classic Tiffany setting and I love it so much!



Woh, big congrats


----------



## cupcake34

Wow, could you tell us the specs??


----------



## karo

samjane said:
			
		

> My engagement ring



It'a gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## karo

dreamless_lala said:
			
		

> Here's mine, 1.02ct princess cut, F, VVS1, bought 3 yrs ago, sorry that I gained too much weight since I got married, so it looks a little bit too tight now...



Love it! It's such a unique ring!


----------



## karo

roomservicemenu said:
			
		

> My boyfriend asked me to marry him this Friday. I'm so happy, it's a classic Tiffany setting and I love it so much!



Congratulations! It's stunning!!!


----------



## KathyB

Collie5 said:


> I hope it's okay if I post pictures of my engagement ring/wedding set even if I have been married 23 years? This is my custom designed set. It was made in 14 kt yellow gold but last year I felt it would look more modern and show off the stones better if it was white gold color. I couldn't afford at the moment to have the ring recast in white gold, so I had it rhodium flashed to turn it white. I have to have it reflashed off and on until I can afford to have it remade in white gold. The center stone is a 1.10 carat princess cut, G color, VS-1, with 4 trillion shaped diamonds on each side creating the triangle shape, and a channel set band on either side. The diamonds on the middle ring are all G in color and the round channel set stones in the bands are H in color.



Beautiful set!!! I love princess cut and the trillion setting.  Looks great in white!

OT-- I raised and showed Collies for about 23 years.  The guy in your avatar is gorgeous!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Funny thing is, it's too small and I have to send it back.  Today was hot, so my fingers were even fatter!!  That is why it isn't even on my finger.  Crazy how lighting makes such a huge difference.

2.0 carat
F
VVS2
Excellent Cut


----------



## fumi

samjane said:


> My engagement ring



It's so beautiful!


----------



## laneybaby

Pretty!!


----------



## ririan

EpiFanatic said:


> Funny thing is, it's too small and I have to send it back.  Today was hot, so my fingers were even fatter!!  That is why it isn't even on my finger.  Crazy how lighting makes such a huge difference.
> 
> 2.0 carat
> F
> VVS2
> Excellent Cut



your ring is a work of art!! congrats!


----------



## EpiFanatic

ririan said:
			
		

> your ring is a work of art!! congrats!



Thank you!

Was just playing with lighting.  This is how it looks under spot lighting.  Sorry I did not have the other one angled right.  I was just trying to compare fire and scintillation.


----------



## etk123

EpiFanatic said:


> Funny thing is, it's too small and I have to send it back.  Today was hot, so my fingers were even fatter!!  That is why it isn't even on my finger.  Crazy how lighting makes such a huge difference.
> 
> 2.0 carat
> F
> VVS2
> Excellent Cut



Gorgeous!!! Makes me want to change my plain setting to something beautiful like yours!!!!


----------



## friday13bride

EpiFanatic said:
			
		

> Funny thing is, it's too small and I have to send it back.  Today was hot, so my fingers were even fatter!!  That is why it isn't even on my finger.  Crazy how lighting makes such a huge difference.
> 
> 2.0 carat
> F
> VVS2
> Excellent Cut



Breathtakingly beautiful!!!


----------



## lucydee

EpiFanatic said:


> Funny thing is, it's too small and I have to send it back. Today was hot, so my fingers were even fatter!! That is why it isn't even on my finger. Crazy how lighting makes such a huge difference.
> 
> 2.0 carat
> F
> VVS2
> Excellent Cut


 
Love the entire ring!
Congrats!!


----------



## Collie5

KathyB said:


> Beautiful set!!! I love princess cut and the trillion setting. Looks great in white!
> 
> OT-- I raised and showed Collies for about 23 years. The guy in your avatar is gorgeous!


 

Thank you so much both for the compliment on my ring and on my Collie boy.  I have been in Collies now for 23 years.


----------



## scarlet555

roomservicemenu said:


> View attachment 1893535
> 
> 
> My boyfriend asked me to marry him this Friday. I'm so happy, it's a classic Tiffany setting and I love it so much!


 
Beautiful ring...  Simple and elegant...


----------



## needloub

samjane said:


> My engagement ring



I really like the double halo with the split shank!


----------



## Souzie

Everyone has such beautiful rings!!!

Here is mine...1.26ct D VVS1 triple ex...


----------



## Tinder

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Everyone has such beautiful rings!!!
> 
> Here is mine...1.26ct D VVS1 triple ex...



Oh wow! It really looks so colorless!! Stunning!


----------



## Collie5

xsouzie said:


> Everyone has such beautiful rings!!!
> 
> Here is mine...1.26ct D VVS1 triple ex...
> View attachment 1895835
> 
> View attachment 1895836
> 
> View attachment 1895838
> 
> View attachment 1895839


 

Absolutely stunning! I LOVE emerald cuts!


----------



## anne_antz

Beautifulllllllllllllllllll



xsouzie said:


> everyone has such beautiful rings!!!
> 
> Here is mine...1.26ct d vvs1 triple ex...
> View attachment 1895835
> 
> View attachment 1895836
> 
> View attachment 1895838
> 
> View attachment 1895839


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

xsouzie said:


> Everyone has such beautiful rings!!!
> 
> Here is mine...1.26ct D VVS1 triple ex...
> View attachment 1895835
> 
> View attachment 1895836
> 
> View attachment 1895838
> 
> View attachment 1895839



beautiful!!

it looks HUGE for the carat weight!  May I ask what finger size you are?

Love ECs!!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

EpiFanatic said:


> Funny thing is, it's too small and I have to send it back.  Today was hot, so my fingers were even fatter!!  That is why it isn't even on my finger.  Crazy how lighting makes such a huge difference.
> 
> 2.0 carat
> F
> VVS2
> Excellent Cut


I love your ring! It is perfect!


----------



## Melissat765

My 2ct Canary yellow marquise 














diamond in a holo mounting with 1ct side diamonds and a matching  wedding band. Size 5 3/4


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Melissat765 said:
			
		

> My 2ct Canary yellow marquise
> 
> diamond in a holo mounting with 1ct side diamonds and a matching  wedding band. Size 5 3/4



That setting is stunning!!


----------



## Souzie

Collie5 said:


> Absolutely stunning! I LOVE emerald cuts!





anne_antz said:


> Beautifulllllllllllllllllll





Tinder said:


> Oh wow! It really looks so colorless!! Stunning!



Thank you ladies, for your kind comments!!!



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> beautiful!!
> 
> it looks HUGE for the carat weight!  May I ask what finger size you are?
> 
> Love ECs!!



Thanks Hun!  I'm a size 3.  Guess it pays to have elf hands!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies, for your kind comments!!!
> 
> Thanks Hun!  I'm a size 3.  Guess it pays to have elf hands!!



Wow!  Lucky you!! It looks at least 2 carat with the finger coverage.  So beautiful


----------



## douzz

Melissat765 said:


> My 2ct Canary yellow marquise
> 
> diamond in a holo mounting with 1ct side diamonds and a matching  wedding band. Size 5 3/4



wow! stunning!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Beautiful rings everyone!  Thanks for sharing pics and stories.

I got engaged in January 07 and married in March 08.  My husband picked my rings out all by himself.  

Tiffany & Co. classic e-ring with shared-set wedding band (half circle).  The solitaire is 1.08 carats.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

GCGDanielle said:


> Beautiful rings everyone!  Thanks for sharing pics and stories.
> 
> I got engaged in January 07 and married in March 08.  My husband picked my rings out all by himself.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. classic e-ring with shared-set wedding band (half circle).  The solitaire is 1.08 carats.



beautiful and classic!  he did good!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

I was married in 2008. My Polar Bear Diamond, 1.08 ct, SI2, D colour engagement ring, with my simple white gold band and my diamond anniversary band.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

ririan said:


> A few months back, my sweetest hubby surprised me with a beautiful HOF diamond mounted on the felicity split shank band with micropave diamonds.
> 
> It was a work of art but it did not look that nice when I wore it together with my platinum wedding band. Many of you suggested that I wear the ring and my band on separate fingers but I am a sentimentalist at heart and much prefer to wear both together. Plus, the design was also too complicated for my liking (I love simple, dainty jewelries). I did not want to make my hubby sad so I wore it but not daily.
> 
> My hubby noticed that and asked if I prefer the ring to have a simpler band, he just wanted me to be happy and to wear the ring daily. I told me how I felt and he then went to HOF to ask if he could exchange for something simpler. HOF obliged and even allowed my hubby to change to another diamond with a better specs as the split shank band we returned cost $6000!!!
> 
> So after 5 weeks of waiting, I received my new ring on the eve of my birthday!!! thanks my dearest hubby for making all this happened for me!!
> 
> 1.2carat, E color, VVS2, finger size 4.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876048


very nice. Way to go hubby


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Collie5 said:


> I hope it's okay if I post pictures of my engagement ring/wedding set even if I have been married 23 years? This is my custom designed set. It was made in 14 kt yellow gold but last year I felt it would look more modern and show off the stones better if it was white gold color. I couldn't afford at the moment to have the ring recast in white gold, so I had it rhodium flashed to turn it white. I have to have it reflashed off and on until I can afford to have it remade in white gold. The center stone is a 1.10 carat princess cut, G color, VS-1, with 4 trillion shaped diamonds on each side creating the triangle shape, and a channel set band on either side. The diamonds on the middle ring are all G in color and the round channel set stones in the bands are H in color.


I love it because it is unique


----------



## Melissat765

MrSchmidtsWife said:
			
		

> That setting is stunning!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Melissat765

douzz said:
			
		

> wow! stunning!!



Thank you! I just got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## fumi

xsouzie said:


> Everyone has such beautiful rings!!!
> 
> Here is mine...1.26ct D VVS1 triple ex...
> View attachment 1895835
> 
> View attachment 1895836
> 
> View attachment 1895838
> 
> View attachment 1895839



It's so gorgeous!


----------



## Souzie

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Wow!  Lucky you!! It looks at least 2 carat with the finger coverage.  So beautiful



Awesome!!!  I can't wait till I can upgrade to a 2 carat.  And of course it'll be another EC.  Love 'em!! 



fumi said:


> It's so gorgeous!


 Thanks babe


----------



## friday13bride

I just picked up my custom made sapphire &diamond eternity band to go w my newly reset e-ring. All of the stones were from my original rings. It was somewhat difficult for my jeweler bc all of the stones were slightly different in size. I had my e-ring notched on one side so the band will fit nicely underneath. I pulled it out for the pic so you could see the band.

Thanks for letting me share. Everyone's rings are stunning!


----------



## tchlv

Here's my custom designed ring. The center stone is 1 carat and the halo is made of 10 stones all .10 in size. I do not know the color or clarity, but it's a very good stone.

The ring is about 2.5 ctw.


----------



## lucydee

xsouzie said:


> Everyone has such beautiful rings!!!
> 
> Here is mine...1.26ct D VVS1 triple ex...
> View attachment 1895835
> 
> View attachment 1895836
> 
> View attachment 1895838
> 
> View attachment 1895839


 
I love your ring!  Stunning!
Congrats!


----------



## DimpleGirl

Everyone's ring is so beautiful.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Souzie

lucydee said:


> I love your ring!  Stunning!
> Congrats!



Thanks!!!


----------



## friday13bride

DimpleGirl said:
			
		

> Everyone's ring is so beautiful.  Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!


----------



## Hilary

After five months of being engaged, I'm finally posting! My fiancee proposed in Paris! Here is one of the ring on my hand the day after we got engaged and one of the ring on my puppy, Ella's paw!


----------



## friday13bride

Hilary said:
			
		

> After five months of being engaged, I'm finally posting! My fiancee proposed in Paris! Here is one of the ring on my hand the day after we got engaged and one of the ring on my puppy, Ella's paw!



Wow! Stunning! Would you mind sharing the stats on this beauty.. I love halo's !


----------



## Myrkur

Hilary said:


> After five months of being engaged, I'm finally posting! My fiancee proposed in Paris! Here is one of the ring on my hand the day after we got engaged and one of the ring on my puppy, Ella's paw!



Stunning!


----------



## needloub

Hilary said:


> After five months of being engaged, I'm finally posting! My fiancee proposed in Paris! Here is one of the ring on my hand the day after we got engaged and one of the ring on my puppy, Ella's paw!



Gorgeous ring and such a cute pup!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Hilary said:


> After five months of being engaged, I'm finally posting! My fiancee proposed in Paris! Here is one of the ring on my hand the day after we got engaged and one of the ring on my puppy, Ella's paw!



amazing ring!!!  and adorable pup!


----------



## MarneeB

Hilary said:


> After five months of being engaged, I'm finally posting! My fiancee proposed in Paris! Here is one of the ring on my hand the day after we got engaged and one of the ring on my puppy, Ella's paw!


 

Your ring is absolutely stunning!


----------



## aristrocrat

ohhhhhh
LOVED THEM ALL


----------



## ririan

DimpleGirl said:


> Everyone's ring is so beautiful.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899884



So beautiful! Mind if I know the specs of your main diamond?


----------



## EpiFanatic

boggle2007 said:


> Have admired others and thought it was time to pony up.  Here's my set: 2.1 round brilliant with .6 pear on each side and a 2 carat wedding band comprised of five .4 round stones.  Been married for 7 years and still makes my heart smile.


I love your wedding band.  What size is your finger?  Can you post another pic of the wedding band by itself?


----------



## EpiFanatic

scremmy said:


> Just realized I haven't added mine!


Seriously commercial worthy hands!  So jealous!


----------



## lilly_mae

Hilary said:


> After five months of being engaged, I'm finally posting! My fiancee proposed in Paris! Here is one of the ring on my hand the day after we got engaged and one of the ring on my puppy, Ella's paw!


 Ok can I just say your ring is amazingly beautiful , but your darling Ella melts my heart , she is a beautiful cherub!! 

Everyones fur babies on here are soooooo adorable , love them all!!


----------



## prityxuzee

Everyone's ring is tdf! Here's my simple set..


----------



## ivyfalls

Love admiring all these gorgeous rings (and manicures!)!

Here is my 14 yr old beauty, still love it!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

ivyfalls said:


> Love admiring all these gorgeous rings (and manicures!)!
> 
> Here is my 14 yr old beauty, still love it!




love it!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

kiki_love said:


> here is mine: Tiffany style, 2.04 ct  (wedding band is platinum Cartier)



I love that your rings look like you've had them forever, like they have weathered marriage and life with you.


----------



## aristrocrat

loved all your rings


----------



## JackieU

im on here everyday looking at everyones beautiful jewelry! love this forum!



takeoutbox said:


> tiffanys embrace


so beautiful!

i dont see many oval cuts, is there a reason for that? i always thought i wanted an oval but mine is round and couldnt love it more! lol i dont have much but OH HOW I LOVE JEWELRY!



Happikoala said:


> here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!


your setting is one of my favorites on here! 



QueenCoco said:


> Lets fill this thread up with some eye candy  Heres mine. I'm posting again since I've refallen in love with it.


*LOVE* your set!!!!!!


----------



## JackieU

this is my first attempt at posting pics! the diamond on my necklace was my E diamond and the diamond in my ring was given to me by my mother in law. Both my husband and mother in law have passed away. I cherish these pieces of jewelry!


----------



## BlueLoula

Here is mine !! 
5 stones in an invisible setting ! 
Diamonds E color, ideal cut and if fluo: none 
Looks like a 2.5 ct !!! 
I forgot the total ct will see the paper ! But i think each diamond is .4 ct 
I love it


----------



## JackieU

BlueLoula said:


> Here is mine !!
> 5 stones in an invisible setting !
> Diamonds E color, ideal cut and if fluo: none
> Looks like a 2.5 ct !!!
> I forgot the total ct will see the paper ! But i think each diamond is .4 ct
> I love it
> 
> View attachment 1903957


gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## JackieU

EpiFanatic said:


> Seriously commercial worthy hands!  So jealous!


*LOVE* your setting!!!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

blueloula said:
			
		

> here is mine !!
> 5 stones in an invisible setting !
> Diamonds e color, ideal cut and if fluo: None
> looks like a 2.5 ct !!!
> I forgot the total ct will see the paper ! But i think each diamond is .4 ct
> i love it


----------



## designer1

Before the beautiful fall leaves are raked up and gone for another year, I took the opportunity to play around with the colourful backdrop and my ring. Here are a couple from today!


----------



## designer1

Melissat765 said:


> My 2ct Canary yellow marquise
> 
> View attachment 1897061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1897062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1897063
> 
> 
> diamond in a holo mounting with 1ct side diamonds and a matching  wedding band. Size 5 3/4



Just WOW!!! Love it!! One of the most unique and stunning ring I've ever seen!


----------



## Melissat765

designer1 said:
			
		

> Just WOW!!! Love it!! One of the most unique and stunning ring I've ever seen!



Oh my goodness! Thank you! My husband wanted a marquise and I wanted a canary. He searched high and low for the stone. I feel honored to wear something so beautiful everyday.  I have to say seeing your kind words means a lot to me.


----------



## DimpleGirl

ririan said:


> So beautiful! Mind if I know the specs of your main diamond?



Thank you   The diamond is 1.7 carat, Ideal cut, VVS1 and H in color.


----------



## HauteMama

JackieU said:


> this is my first attempt at posting pics! the diamond on my necklace was my E diamond and the diamond in my ring was given to me by my mother in law. Both my husband and mother in law have passed away. I cherish these pieces of jewelry!


 
 I am so sorry for your losses, but your pendant and ring are beautiful pieces to remember them by. The diamonds are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## JackieU

HauteMama said:


> I am so sorry for your losses, but your pendant and ring are beautiful pieces to remember them by. The diamonds are absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you.


----------



## Melissat765

HauteMama said:
			
		

> I am so sorry for your losses, but your pendant and ring are beautiful pieces to remember them by. The diamonds are absolutely gorgeous.



It is so special to have a diamond to wear on memory of your loved ones.


----------



## JackieU

Melissat765 said:


> It is so special to have a diamond to wear on memory of your loved ones.


yes it is!


----------



## JackieU

designer1 said:


> Before the beautiful fall leaves are raked up and gone for another year, I took the opportunity to play around with the colourful backdrop and my ring. Here are a couple from today!


gorgeous ring !!!!!!! very pretty pictures!


----------



## itsonly4me

DimpleGirl said:


> Everyone's ring is so beautiful. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899884


 

You're stone is stunning.  Did your DH pick it out on his own or did you help?


----------



## designer1

JackieU said:


> gorgeous ring !!!!!!! very pretty pictures!



thanks, I was just messing around with the fall colours today. I love photographing diamonds


----------



## QueenCoco

JackieU said:


> this is my first attempt at posting pics! the diamond on my necklace was my E diamond and the diamond in my ring was given to me by my mother in law. Both my husband and mother in law have passed away. I cherish these pieces of jewelry!


 

 Both peices are gorgeous! So sorry for your loss!


----------



## EpiFanatic

JackieU said:


> *LOVE* your setting!!!!!!


Thank you!  Funny thing is I returned it.  Jutted out too much and distracted from the stone.  Replaced with a very plain seeing.  Will post pics when it gets here.  . Your pieces are very beautiful.  And they hold so much meaning for you.  Wonderful...


----------



## EpiFanatic

msop04 said:


> Ok, so now I can *officially* add to this thread - I FINALLY GOT MY RING!  ...sorry these photos are bad, but I couldn't wait to post!  ...better photos to follow!  YAY!
> 
> View attachment 1781871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781872


A very beautiful halo.  Congrats!!


----------



## aristrocrat

Beautiful ring


----------



## JackieU

QueenCoco said:


> Both peices are gorgeous! So sorry for your loss!


Thank you.


----------



## JackieU

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you!  Funny thing is I returned it.  Jutted out too much and distracted from the stone.  Replaced with a very plain seeing.  Will post pics when it gets here.  . Your pieces are very beautiful.  And they hold so much meaning for you.  Wonderful...


Thank you.


----------



## JackieU

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you!  Funny thing is I returned it.  Jutted out too much and distracted from the stone.  Replaced with a very plain seeing.  Will post pics when it gets here.  . Your pieces are very beautiful.  And they hold so much meaning for you.  Wonderful...


awww i can understand that though! sometimes a beautiful stone REALLY  is enough!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ivyfalls said:


> Love admiring all these gorgeous rings (and manicures!)!
> 
> Here is my 14 yr old beauty, still love it!



Love the amazing ring! 

loving your westie!!! =) What's your furry baby's name?


----------



## ivyfalls

sweetdreamer16 said:


> Love the amazing ring!
> 
> loving your westie!!! =) What's your furry baby's name?



Ah, thanks so much!! I am completely blown away by all the beautiful rings in this thread.  Sophie is my 14 yr old Westie.  Check out her "siblings' in post #4100 in the Post a pic of your Pets stickied thread in the Animalicious part of the forum. Not sure how to post a link to a post !


----------



## Myrkur

designer1 said:


> Before the beautiful fall leaves are raked up and gone for another year, I took the opportunity to play around with the colourful backdrop and my ring. Here are a couple from today!



Beautiful ring!


----------



## ririan

So many beautiful rings here!


----------



## hdseven0

Here's my new e-ring! Tiffany Soleste, with 1 ct cushion cut solitaire F VS1 surrounded by two rows of pink and white diamonds.


----------



## friday13bride

hdseven0 said:
			
		

> Here's my new e-ring! Tiffany Soleste, with 1 ct cushion cut solitaire F VS1 surrounded by two rows of pink and white diamonds.



Congrats! Stunning ring. I love the look w the pink halo. Did you pick it out or your fiancé.. Great job if he did that all on his own.


----------



## rogersa

hdseven0 said:
			
		

> Here's my new e-ring! Tiffany Soleste, with 1 ct cushion cut solitaire F VS1 surrounded by two rows of pink and white diamonds.



Beautiful!! I'd love to see more shots!


----------



## lucydee

hdseven0 said:


> Here's my new e-ring! Tiffany Soleste, with 1 ct cushion cut solitaire F VS1 surrounded by two rows of pink and white diamonds.


 
Stunning ring!
I love this ring!
Congrats!


----------



## etk123

hdseven0 said:


> here's my new e-ring! Tiffany soleste, with 1 ct cushion cut solitaire f vs1 surrounded by two rows of pink and white diamonds.



wow!!!


----------



## hdseven0

Thanks! He picked it out all by himself and did a great job! 

Here are a few more photos. The ring itself is platinum and the pink diamonds are set in rose gold. In the pics, the ring looks golder and pinker than in real life. I couldn't get my camera to focus well close up, but thanks for letting me show it off...I'm so excited!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

hdseven0 said:


> Thanks! He picked it out all by himself and did a great job!
> 
> Here are a few more photos. The ring itself is platinum and the pink diamonds are set in rose gold. In the pics, the ring looks golder and pinker than in real life. I couldn't get my camera to focus well close up, but thanks for letting me show it off...I'm so excited!



love it!  he did a good job!


----------



## ririan

hdseven0 said:


> Thanks! He picked it out all by himself and did a great job!
> 
> Here are a few more photos. The ring itself is platinum and the pink diamonds are set in rose gold. In the pics, the ring looks golder and pinker than in real life. I couldn't get my camera to focus well close up, but thanks for letting me show it off...I'm so excited!



such an unique ering!!! the pink and white diamonds just look so beautiful together!!!


----------



## ArielleBMW

Hi everyone, I'm so new to this forum but I am enjoying so much all the pictures.  


I wanted to post my engagement ring but I got it on our 10 year anniversary because I knew he couldn't afford it and I chose to wait. 

I hope it uploads.  Center stone is 2.7 carats, H color, excellent cut and surrounded by baguettes


----------



## rogersa

ArielleBMW said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm so new to this forum but I am enjoying so much all the pictures.
> 
> I wanted to post my engagement ring but I got it on our 10 year anniversary because I knew he couldn't afford it and I chose to wait.
> 
> I hope it uploads.  Center stone is 2.7 carats, H color, excellent cut and surrounded by baguettes



Wow! Amazing ring!


----------



## ArielleBMW

Thanks!!! I love it so much


----------



## EpiFanatic

etk123 said:


> :d


So stunning!!!


----------



## Hilary

friday13bride said:


> Wow! Stunning! Would you mind sharing the stats on this beauty.. I love halo's !



Sorry for the delay!

Center stone is 2.26, VS2, H -  TW is 3.01 ct. I love halos too.


----------



## BreeandCo.

hdseven0 said:


> Thanks! He picked it out all by himself and did a great job!
> 
> Here are a few more photos. The ring itself is platinum and the pink diamonds are set in rose gold. In the pics, the ring looks golder and pinker than in real life. I couldn't get my camera to focus well close up, but thanks for letting me show it off...I'm so excited!


 
Your fiance did such a good job! That is modern and classic all at the same time!


----------



## friday13bride

Hilary said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay!
> 
> Center stone is 2.26, VS2, H -  TW is 3.01 ct. I love halos too.



Holy moly!!! That dwarfs my 1.39!! Wear It in good health and enjoy!!!  It's stunning **sigh**


----------



## rogersa

Hilary said:
			
		

> After five months of being engaged, I'm finally posting! My fiancee proposed in Paris! Here is one of the ring on my hand the day after we got engaged and one of the ring on my puppy, Ella's paw!



Beautiful! I think that is my favorite cushion/halo style!


----------



## Swanky

Hilary said:


> After five months of being engaged, I'm finally posting! My fiancee proposed in Paris! Here is one of the ring on my hand the day after we got engaged and one of the ring on my puppy, Ella's paw!



That dog w/ that bling!  I die!!


----------



## Cullinan

That's a gorgeous ring!!

I hope when it's my turn I get something as lovely!

Enjoy wearing it lol


----------



## m_ushi

DropBagGorgeous said:


> Really pretty. Congrats on your upcoming wedding.



I realize I am 2 months delayed  ... But thanks so much!!!



Slavisa said:


> Beautiful and so sparkly!!! Good luck for the wedding  Our 1 year anniversary is September 10!



Thank you so much!!! Happy late anniversary!!! 



fumi said:


> This is so beautiful!



 Thanks!!! I love it!



karo said:


> Congratulation on your upcoming wedding! Love your ring, it's absolutely stunning. All the best!



Oh!  Thank you so much!  I waited sooo long to reply.  The wedding has already passed!    Yikes!



kbella86 said:


> love it!



Yay!  Thanks so much!


----------



## kiki_love

EpiFanatic said:


> I love that your rings look like you've had them forever, like they have weathered marriage and life with you.




thanx! u'r so kind!


----------



## Sinatra

Keeping it simple with my 12 year old 4 carat beauty! Sorry, don't what what is going on with my hand


----------



## Latiffia

Sinatra said:


> Keeping it simple with my 12 year old 4 carat beauty! Sorry, don't what what is going on with my hand


Holy Moly! That is one beautiful ring!


----------



## lonnicole

Just got engaged last month! Here is my Tiffany white diamond soleste. .61 ct center diamond Clarity: Internally Flawless Color: G Cut: excellent .36 ct surrounding diamonds. Set in Platinum.


----------



## Sinatra

lonnicole said:


> Just got engaged last month! Here is my Tiffany white diamond soleste. .61 ct center diamond Clarity: Internally Flawless Color: G Cut: excellent .36 ct surrounding diamonds. Set in Platinum.



Wow, Such a beauty! Best wishes for a wonderful life together!


----------



## karo

Sinatra said:
			
		

> Keeping it simple with my 12 year old 4 carat beauty! Sorry, don't what what is going on with my hand



I definitely wouldn't change a thing. It's stunning!!! Love it!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lonnicole said:


> Just got engaged last month! Here is my Tiffany white diamond soleste. .61 ct center diamond Clarity: Internally Flawless Color: G Cut: excellent .36 ct surrounding diamonds. Set in Platinum.



gorgeous!!!!!

hope you are enjoying wedding planning!!!


----------



## Theren

I finally got a good picture of my set..


----------



## Myrkur

lonnicole said:


> Just got engaged last month! Here is my Tiffany white diamond soleste. .61 ct center diamond Clarity: Internally Flawless Color: G Cut: excellent .36 ct surrounding diamonds. Set in Platinum.



My dream ring!! Congrats with the ring and your engagement


----------



## GucciObsessed

Stunning soleste ring! Congratulations!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Another ring, cause I can't call it an upgrade.  I still have my e-ring.  Returned the first try.  Really like the plain setting more.  Mom was right.

Take 2:
F, VS1, ideal cut, GIA, 2.59 ct


----------



## karo

^^^^ Stunning! Love it!


----------



## lilneko69

lonnicole said:


> Just got engaged last month! Here is my Tiffany white diamond soleste. .61 ct center diamond Clarity: Internally Flawless Color: G Cut: excellent .36 ct surrounding diamonds. Set in Platinum.



Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## friday13bride

EpiFanatic said:
			
		

> Another ring, cause I can't call it an upgrade.  I still have my e-ring.  Returned the first try.  Really like the plain setting more.  Mom was right.
> 
> Take 2:
> F, VS1, ideal cut, GIA, 2.59 ct



Beautiful! Enjoy the ring!!


----------



## lucydee

lonnicole said:


> Just got engaged last month! Here is my Tiffany white diamond soleste. .61 ct center diamond Clarity: Internally Flawless Color: G Cut: excellent .36 ct surrounding diamonds. Set in Platinum.


Gorgeous Ring!
Love it and Congratulations!


----------



## lucydee

EpiFanatic said:


> Another ring, cause I can't call it an upgrade. I still have my e-ring. Returned the first try. Really like the plain setting more. Mom was right.
> 
> Take 2:
> F, VS1, ideal cut, GIA, 2.59 ct


Super Gorgeous!!  Love it!
Congrats!


----------



## lonnicole

thanks ladies! At first I was really apprehensive about going under a carat, but the double halo has such good finger coverage. When we looked we found one that was .78 h vs1 but it was more rectangular, but i prefered to have a more square look. So the more square shape and better quality diamond took preference over the .78ct. When I had looked at them side by side, I honestly couldnt tell a difference in size just the shape, and I'm happy he ended up choosing the more square one also!


----------



## Blingaddict

My upgrade


----------



## charliefarlie

friday13bride said:


> I just picked up my custom made sapphire &diamond eternity band to go w my newly reset e-ring. All of the stones were from my original rings. It was somewhat difficult for my jeweler bc all of the stones were slightly different in size. I had my e-ring notched on one side so the band will fit nicely underneath. I pulled it out for the pic so you could see the band.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Everyone's rings are stunning!
> 
> View attachment 1899409



This looks gorgeous! Can you post a clearer pic of the sapphire and diamond eternity ring for me to drool over please?


----------



## charliefarlie

lonnicole said:


> Just got engaged last month! Here is my Tiffany white diamond soleste. .61 ct center diamond Clarity: Internally Flawless Color: G Cut: excellent .36 ct surrounding diamonds. Set in Platinum.



Congratulations! Beautiful ring.


----------



## charliefarlie

Theren said:


> I finally got a good picture of my set..



LOVE this, so original!


----------



## charliefarlie

EpiFanatic said:


> Another ring, cause I can't call it an upgrade.  I still have my e-ring.  Returned the first try.  Really like the plain setting more.  Mom was right.
> 
> Take 2:
> F, VS1, ideal cut, GIA, 2.59 ct



This rock is stunning! 



Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 1912244
> 
> 
> My upgrade



Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Theren

charliefarlie said:


> LOVE this, so original!


 Aww thank you!


----------



## Phileine

designer1 said:


> Before the beautiful fall leaves are raked up and gone for another year, I took the opportunity to play around with the colourful backdrop and my ring. Here are a couple from today!



Absolutely stunning! May i ask how many carat it is?


----------



## sweetdreamer16

lonnicole said:


> Just got engaged last month! Here is my Tiffany white diamond soleste. .61 ct center diamond Clarity: Internally Flawless Color: G Cut: excellent .36 ct surrounding diamonds. Set in Platinum.



amazing! Love it on your finger! Looks way larger than a .61


----------



## sweetdreamer16

EpiFanatic said:


> Another ring, cause I can't call it an upgrade.  I still have my e-ring.  Returned the first try.  Really like the plain setting more.  Mom was right.
> 
> Take 2:
> F, VS1, ideal cut, GIA, 2.59 ct



love the plain setting! Really allows the beauty of the diamond to shine on its own!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sinatra said:
			
		

> Keeping it simple with my 12 year old 4 carat beauty! Sorry, don't what what is going on with my hand



I love it with the yellow gold.  The look is beautiful .  I love that it looks like you've lived your life with it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

hdseven0 said:
			
		

> Here's my new e-ring! Tiffany Soleste, with 1 ct cushion cut solitaire F VS1 surrounded by two rows of pink and white diamonds.



Hope you love wearing it!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sweetdreamer16 said:
			
		

> love the plain setting! Really allows the beauty of the diamond to shine on its own!



Thank you.  I am surprised at how
Much difference a setting can make.


----------



## EpiFanatic

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Everyone has such beautiful rings!!!
> 
> Here is mine...1.26ct D VVS1 triple ex...



Gotta say, breathtaking.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lucydee said:
			
		

> Super Gorgeous!!  Love it!
> Congrats!



Thank you.  I am loving it more every day.


----------



## EpiFanatic

friday13bride said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Enjoy the ring!!



Thank you.  Love the ring, hate my hands.  I am a reformed woman.  Hand moisturizer every day!!  Lol!!


----------



## SherryF

Collie5 said:


> I hope it's okay if I post pictures of my engagement ring/wedding set even if I have been married 23 years? This is my custom designed set. It was made in 14 kt yellow gold but last year I felt it would look more modern and show off the stones better if it was white gold color. I couldn't afford at the moment to have the ring recast in white gold, so I had it rhodium flashed to turn it white. I have to have it reflashed off and on until I can afford to have it remade in white gold. The center stone is a 1.10 carat princess cut, G color, VS-1, with 4 trillion shaped diamonds on each side creating the triangle shape, and a channel set band on either side. The diamonds on the middle ring are all G in color and the round channel set stones in the bands are H in color.


 
Ingenious design!  Lovely ring


----------



## Collie5

SherryF said:


> Ingenious design! Lovely ring


 

Thank you.


----------



## designer1

Phileine said:


> Absolutely stunning! May i ask how many carat it is?



Thanks, the centre stone is just shy of 2 carats, the diamonds in the mount add up to about .80, so over 2.5 carats I say!


----------



## EpiFanatic

charliefarlie said:


> This rock is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful.



Thank you...


----------



## Phileine

designer1 said:


> Thanks, the centre stone is just shy of 2 carats, the diamonds in the mount add up to about .80, so over 2.5 carats I say!


 
Wow, lucky you . 

I love this ring from the Tiffany's legacy collection (subtle hints to the boyfriend are made haha)


----------



## designer1

Phileine said:


> Wow, lucky you .
> 
> I love this ring from the Tiffany's legacy collection (subtle hints to the boyfriend are made haha)



Yes, I love the legacy ring too, which is how I wanted this ring to look. I had it set as a solitaire for about year before having a custom mount made. I bought a few diamond bands, stacked them,a nd changed them up a lot, but the jewelry messed up the prongs, and when he tried t fix it, made it worse, so I couldn't stand wearing it like that. I asked hubby if I could spend another couple thousand for a diamond mount I loved! Of course he said yes!  When I first got this upgrade about 4 years ago,  it looked like this!


----------



## friday13bride

charliefarlie said:
			
		

> This looks gorgeous! Can you post a clearer pic of the sapphire and diamond eternity ring for me to drool over please?



Thank you so much! I love it because they used all my original stones. It's not huge but I'm very sentimental and couldn't upgrade (maybe I can get another larger band for my right hand  for my 15 yr anniversary 

There  are 6 sapphires in the front and the back is all diamonds...


----------



## charliefarlie

friday13bride said:


> Thank you so much! I love it because they used all my original stones. It's not huge but I'm very sentimental and couldn't upgrade (maybe I can get another larger band for my right hand  for my 15 yr anniversary
> 
> There  are 6 sapphires in the front and the back is all diamonds...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914650



It's really beautiful. I love sapphires with diamonds, and sentimental value is so important. Congratulations on it!


----------



## beastofthefields

Sinatra said:


> Keeping it simple with my 12 year old 4 carat beauty! Sorry, don't what what is going on with my hand



WOW!! Love love love your ring. Stunning!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Theren said:


> I finally got a good picture of my set..



Love,love this set


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Melissat765 said:


> My 2ct Canary yellow marquise
> 
> View attachment 1897061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1897062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1897063
> 
> 
> diamond in a holo mounting with 1ct side diamonds and a matching  wedding band. Size 5 3/4



Very , very stunning


----------



## Nat_CAN

My Engagement ring, 0.6 ct center stone, F, SI2, Excellent cut, and Platinum setting.  My wedding band is also platinum .


----------



## Melissat765

DP PURSE FAN said:
			
		

> Very , very stunning



Thank you so very much! I feel honored to wear it everyday


----------



## Theren

DP PURSE FAN said:
			
		

> Love,love this set



Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Nat_CAN said:


> My Engagement ring, 0.6 ct center stone, F, SI2, Excellent cut, and Platinum setting.  My wedding band is also platinum .



Very pretty!


----------



## rainrowan

Sinatra said:


> Keeping it simple with my 12 year old 4 carat beauty! Sorry, don't what what is going on with my hand




I rarely see emerald-cut beauties like your ring. Love them so much. Really astounding!

Many amazing and beautiful e-rings lately!


----------



## Derigueur

Wow so many amazing rings !!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

designer1 said:


> Yes, I love the legacy ring too, which is how I wanted this ring to look. I had it set as a solitaire for about year before having a custom mount made. I bought a few diamond bands, stacked them,a nd changed them up a lot, but the jewelry messed up the prongs, and when he tried t fix it, made it worse, so I couldn't stand wearing it like that. I asked hubby if I could spend another couple thousand for a diamond mount I loved! Of course he said yes!  When I first got this upgrade about 4 years ago,  it looked like this!



Gorgeous stone!! Love it!


----------



## Myrkur

Does anyone have soleste ring smaller then 0.5 carat? I think it will look ok since I don't like huge rocks and I have small fingers, I believe my ring size is 3 or 3.25 or something


----------



## msop04

I posted my ering earlier, but I was at the dentist's office and got a somewhat better shot of it...  I love my ring!


----------



## dster1

msop04 said:
			
		

> I posted my ering earlier, but I was at the dentist's office and got a somewhat better shot of it...  I love my ring!



So gorgeous!! Could you remind us of the specs and your ring size?


----------



## msop04

dster1 said:
			
		

> So gorgeous!! Could you remind us of the specs and your ring size?



Sure! 

2.43 ct. GIA J, SI1
Triple X 
Custom by Christopher Designs
Size 5.5-5.75


----------



## msop04

And again...  Can you tell I love my ring?!


----------



## Purse_angel

My 3.30 ct Tiffany classic setting ring.


----------



## ArmCandii

He Popped The Question Last Month...

Please Excuse My Nail Varnish.


----------



## msop04

Purse_angel said:
			
		

> My 3.30 ct Tiffany classic setting ring.



OMG.  Absolutely gorgeous!  I die.


----------



## msop04

ArmCandii said:
			
		

> He Popped The Question Last Month...
> 
> Please Excuse My Nail Varnish.



Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## bisbee

msop04 said:


> And again... Can you tell I love my ring?!
> 
> View attachment 1924296


 
Gorgeous! Love your nail polish too!


----------



## Babsiegirl

msop04 said:
			
		

> And again...  Can you tell I love my ring?!



What kind of camera and lighting did you use? My ring really sparkles well, but I have trouble capturing it. BTW your ring is gorgeous!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

msop04 said:


> and again...  Can you tell i love my ring?!
> 
> View attachment 1924296



love!!!!!


----------



## lonnicole

Purse_angel said:


> My 3.30 ct Tiffany classic setting ring.


Very pretty! What are the other specs if you don't mind me asking? ....drooling....


----------



## Jujubay

msop04 said:


> And again...  Can you tell I love my ring?!
> 
> View attachment 1924296



OMG, I love christopher design settings.


----------



## akimoto

Purse_angel said:


> My 3.30 ct Tiffany classic setting ring.


----------



## ek9977

Purse_angel said:


> My 3.30 ct Tiffany classic setting ring.



Gorgeous. Could I ask what is the size of your finger?


----------



## designer1

Purse_angel said:


> My 3.30 ct Tiffany classic setting ring.



Such a classic set! My all time first choice would be exactly that ring, and that band! CONGRATS!!


----------



## designer1

msop04 said:


> And again...  Can you tell I love my ring?!
> 
> View attachment 1924296



Beautiful...and YES please share what colour/brand nail colour that is..thanks


----------



## Latiffia

Purse_angel said:


> My 3.30 ct Tiffany classic setting ring.


Holy Moly! Beatiful!


----------



## Latiffia

Duh! I meant "Beautiful!


----------



## msop04

Babsiegirl said:
			
		

> What kind of camera and lighting did you use? My ring really sparkles well, but I have trouble capturing it. BTW your ring is gorgeous!!!



I just had natural sunlight and used my phone camera, but it turned out pretty good!  Thanks!


----------



## Dentist22

Here's mine.  Terrible iPad pic.  
bez Ambar yellow diamond. I think the stone is 1.26 carats.  Also needs a cleaning in a bad way.


----------



## Cullinan

Dentist22 said:


> Here's mine.  Terrible iPad pic.
> bez Ambar yellow diamond. I think the stone is 1.26 carats.  Also needs a cleaning in a bad way.




I love yellow diamonds - I've found one I'm so so tempted to put a deposit on, but my credit cards are a bit high and I'm not ready for an engagement ring.

When I'm over this horrible flu I'll be able to think straight and decide whether to go for it.

Yours does need cleaning but its a beautiful ring!!!


----------



## alatrop

My set with my NEW anniversary band! It will look much better once its the right size. Snapped this shot in the store today. I will have my ring in a few weeks


----------



## Cullinan

alatrop said:


> My set with my NEW anniversary band! It will look much better once its the right size. Snapped this shot in the store today. I will have my ring in a few weeks
> 
> View attachment 1928419



Gorgeous!!

Sparkle factor 10/10!!


----------



## TechPrincess

Hubby and I just finished upgrading my set..


----------



## Cullinan

TechPrincess said:


> Hubby and I just finished upgrading my set..



Wow - everybody seems to be upgrading to zillions of diamonds!

I'm not engaged but so tempted to upgrade my own ring that I bought myself..


----------



## Tinder

Promised a clearer picture of my beauty  
Smy simple 3.02 ct solitaire


----------



## justpeachy4397

Tinder said:
			
		

> Promised a clearer picture of my beauty
> Smy simple 3.02 ct solitaire



Perfection.. Gorgeous!


----------



## HauteMama

*sigh* The very large stones here make me swoon! My upgrade is more modest, but still sizeable in comparison to the .26 stone I was proposed to with. It is an eye-clean 1.71 I SI1 with SBF on a (puffy right now) size 7 finger. GIA XXX and 1.3 on the HCA.


----------



## Cullinan

HauteMama said:


> *sigh* The very large stones here make me swoon! My upgrade is more modest, but still sizeable in comparison to the .26 stone I was proposed to with. It is an eye-clean 1.71 I SI1 with SBF on a (puffy right now) size 7 finger. GIA XXX and 1.3 on the HCA.




Lovely classic rings that won't date - congratulations on your upgrade!!


----------



## omniavincitamor

Purse_angel said:


> My 3.30 ct Tiffany classic setting ring.


WOW!!!! Thats beautiful!


----------



## Cullinan

Tinder said:


> Promised a clearer picture of my beauty
> Smy simple 3.02 ct solitaire
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929462



Congratulations!

What sort of wedding band are you going to put with it??


----------



## sophiasuyi

i got this beautiful tiffany set from my DH on 1st Sep. 
felt so lucky and thankful


----------



## elliesaurus

sophiasuyi said:


> i got this beautiful tiffany set from my DH on 1st Sep.
> felt so lucky and thankful



That is a monster of a rock! (I mean this in the best way possible, it's gorgeous!)
Congratulations to you & your fiance on your new engagement


----------



## JPsb

took 15 years, but got one- 2 ct, vs1 from tiffany & co**


----------



## scarlet555

sophiasuyi said:


> i got this beautiful tiffany set from my DH on 1st Sep.
> felt so lucky and thankful


 
Fainting here!  It's a 2 ct?  How tiny are your fingers, that looks like a 3ct monster!

Congratulations!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sophiasuyi said:


> i got this beautiful tiffany set from my DH on 1st Sep.
> felt so lucky and thankful


Gorgeous!! Just beautiful!  Specs please???



JPsb said:


> took 15 years, but got one- 2 ct, vs1 from tiffany & co**


Worth the wait!!!  Congratulations!!  



HauteMama said:


> *sigh* The very large stones here make me swoon! My upgrade is more modest, but still sizeable in comparison to the .26 stone I was proposed to with. It is an eye-clean 1.71 I SI1 with SBF on a (puffy right now) size 7 finger. GIA XXX and 1.3 on the HCA.


Your stone is beautiful.  I just looked at the big pic again on this thread.  



Tinder said:


> Promised a clearer picture of my beauty
> Smy simple 3.02 ct solitaire
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929462


Your gorgeous rock in this super simple setting is making me totally rethink any halo aspirations.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cullinan

sophiasuyi said:


> i got this beautiful tiffany set from my DH on 1st Sep.
> felt so lucky and thankful




You should do - its absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Melissat765

Dentist22 said:
			
		

> Here's mine.  Terrible iPad pic.
> bez Ambar yellow diamond. I think the stone is 1.26 carats.  Also needs a cleaning in a bad way.



Yellow diamonds are my favorite! Beautiful!!!


----------



## sophiasuyi

EpiFanatic said:


> Gorgeous!! Just beautiful!  Specs please???


its a 3.61 G color VS1. would look even bigger if my fingers aren't that fat


----------



## sophiasuyi

scarlet555 said:


> Fainting here!  It's a 2 ct?  How tiny are your fingers, that looks like a 3ct monster!
> 
> Congratulations!


 thank you very much! its 3.61, my finger is size 5.5.


----------



## sophiasuyi

elliesaurus said:


> That is a monster of a rock! (I mean this in the best way possible, it's gorgeous!)
> Congratulations to you & your fiance on your new engagement



thank you very much!


----------



## Tinder

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> What sort of wedding band are you going to put with it??



Thanks!!
I think I'm going to go with 2 wedding bands both the same with a simple shared setting eternity band. That way I can stack or just wear one or even do one on each side. I hope it'll turn out as pretty as I envision


----------



## Tinder

EpiFanatic said:
			
		

> Your gorgeous rock in this super simple setting is making me totally rethink any halo aspirations.  Thank you for sharing.



My pleasure.  I def thought of halo too since they are just sooo beautiful too. My fiancée preferred this so it's what he chose in the end. Plus im a very simple girl so thought a solitaire suited me more. In the end im very happy!!!


----------



## jonhkiller

Very beautiful.


----------



## EpiFanatic

JPsb said:


> took 15 years, but got one- 2 ct, vs1 from tiffany & co**





sophiasuyi said:


> its a 3.61 G color VS1. would look even bigger if my fingers aren't that fat



Hi Sophia, thanks for letting me know.  I was curious cause I wanted to see how it against your finger.  It is as big as it looks!!  It's gorgeous.  Congratulations.  Do you love wearing it?  Are you keeping the plain band?  I recently got an upgrade to a 2.59 and it's in a plain setting.  I'm trying to decide whether to wear a skinny pave band with it, or reset the stone.  I'm actually really enjoying the solitaire right now.  I guess we'll see.  Keep us updated if you end up changing your setting or adding!


----------



## Cullinan

Tinder said:


> Thanks!!
> I think I'm going to go with 2 wedding bands both the same with a simple shared setting eternity band. That way I can stack or just wear one or even do one on each side. I hope it'll turn out as pretty as I envision




That sounds gorgeous - stacks look stunning all worn together but are so versatile because you can change the look by wearing different combinations.

I think 2 identical wedding bands and an eternity ring will be perfect with your ring!
I can't even get as far as the engagement ring yet!!


----------



## karo

sophiasuyi said:
			
		

> i got this beautiful tiffany set from my DH on 1st Sep.
> felt so lucky and thankful



Gorgeous! It's really to die for!!! Congrats!


----------



## rkhan1979

dinitegrity said:


> Hi there, my is a 1ct Cushion on a US Size 3.75.
> So do the calculations that you need in order to have the same finger coverage.
> 
> (1/3.75) x your US finger size = the carat weight you need.
> 
> But do take note carat weight differs in measurements too.
> 
> My is a 1.3 ratio measuring 6.94 - 5.45 x 3.xx mm
> 
> Hope it helps.


I'm sorry if somebody asked about this; I haven't come across it until I read this. If you don't mind can you go in detail with that? I'm thinking about a 2 karat; but i don't want it to look too gawdy or big or fake even. So I was thinking a 1.5 or 1.6; I just don't know if it will be too big or small on my ring size of 5 (us). I'm ordering from blue nile.


----------



## rkhan1979

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! Here is my engagement ring, taken the day he proposed. Center stone is a 1.26 carat RB, ring size 4.75. I know everyone says "ignore the horrible hand photo" -- not to be repetitive, but the manicure is about 1.5 weeks grown out and hand is sunburnt, eek! Thanks for letting me share!


beautiful; this is sort of ring I'm looking for but the whole karat has been an issue for me; I'm looking at these like 1.2 or 1.5 settings and think they are just perfect as I was about to get a 2karat; thank God I didn't otherwise it would look soooo big on me. pictures make a difference


----------



## Babsiegirl

rkhan1979 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if somebody asked about this; I haven't come across it until I read this. If you don't mind can you go in detail with that? I'm thinking about a 2 karat; but i don't want it to look too gawdy or big or fake even. So I was thinking a 1.5 or 1.6; I just don't know if it will be too big or small on my ring size of 5 (us). I'm ordering from blue nile.



My ring upgrade is a 1.64 carat and I wear a size 5. I guess it's all in what you get used to. My old ring was 1.25 carat and thought I wouldn't want any bigger, but I love my new ring!!


----------



## rkhan1979

Babsiegirl said:


> My ring upgrade is a 1.64 carat and I wear a size 5. I guess it's all in what you get used to. My old ring was 1.25 carat and thought I wouldn't want any bigger, but I love my new ring!!


do you have pictures posted? thanks for your response


----------



## rogersa

rkhan1979 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if somebody asked about this; I haven't come across it until I read this. If you don't mind can you go in detail with that? I'm thinking about a 2 karat; but i don't want it to look too gawdy or big or fake even. So I was thinking a 1.5 or 1.6; I just don't know if it will be too big or small on my ring size of 5 (us). I'm ordering from blue nile.



I don't think a 2 carat would look fake on a size 5 finger. I have a size 5 finger and we looked at 3 carats and 3.5  that's the biggest I'd do. But more comfortably with a 2.5-3. It's all what you are comfortable wearing.


----------



## Babsiegirl

rkhan1979 said:
			
		

> do you have pictures posted? thanks for your response



I posted pics somewhere on this thread. But here's another.


----------



## rkhan1979

Machick333 said:


> here is mine. engaged in April 2009.
> 
> 1.61 CT ring size 5.5
> 
> thinking about upgrading to 3 ct! (if anyone has suggestion of where to get stone, please PM me!)


wow that 1.6 karat looks like a 2 karat =) beautiful ring


----------



## zjajkj

rkhan1979 said:


> I'm sorry if somebody asked about this; I haven't come across it until I read this. If you don't mind can you go in detail with that? I'm thinking about a 2 karat; but i don't want it to look too gawdy or big or fake even. So I was thinking a 1.5 or 1.6; I just don't know if it will be too big or small on my ring size of 5 (us). I'm ordering from blue nile.



Unfortunately, I no longer have the details, as I have upgraded mine to 2+carat Round and going to upgrade soon.


----------



## rkhan1979

Babsiegirl said:


> I posted pics somewhere on this thread. But here's another.
> 
> View attachment 1932415


Simply beautiful! Love it; what is the stats on this ring if you don't mind me asking? thanks


----------



## Babsiegirl

rkhan1979 said:
			
		

> Simply beautiful! Love it; what is the stats on this ring if you don't mind me asking? thanks



It's 1.62 carats, I in color and SI2 in clarity.


----------



## Cullinan

rkhan1979 said:


> I'm sorry if somebody asked about this; I haven't come across it until I read this. If you don't mind can you go in detail with that? I'm thinking about a 2 karat; but i don't want it to look too gawdy or big or fake even. So I was thinking a 1.5 or 1.6; I just don't know if it will be too big or small on my ring size of 5 (us). I'm ordering from blue nile.



I think 2 carat would look fine, but if you're more comfortable with 1.5/1.6 then go with that - you can always upgrade in the future..


----------



## jaimerz

I have been looking at amazement on this thread for over 2 years. Ive been married for just over 2 years now. I have a very small ring compaired to alot of you ladies on here. But I do love it. Solitaire Tiffany Cathedral setting with a simple 8 stone band. Ring size 4.5.


----------



## jaimerz

Tinder said:


> Promised a clearer picture of my beauty
> Smy simple 3.02 ct solitaire
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929462


I love the prong setting on your ring!  Just beauitful. Im a sucker for solitairs


----------



## jaimerz

msop04 said:


> And again...  Can you tell I love my ring?!
> 
> View attachment 1924296


absolutly amazing!!


----------



## msop04

jaimerz said:
			
		

> absolutly amazing!!



Thank you!


----------



## Tinder

jaimerz said:
			
		

> I love the prong setting on your ring!  Just beauitful. Im a sucker for solitairs



Thanks! I love them too  inspired by Harry Winston.


----------



## lucydee

msop04 said:


> I posted my ering earlier, but I was at the dentist's office and got a somewhat better shot of it... I love my ring!
> 
> View attachment 1924178


 
Love Love Love your ring!  Stunning design and stone is beautiful!
Is the center stone on your ring round or cushion?  I love it!


----------



## Cullinan

jaimerz said:


> I have been looking at amazement on this thread for over 2 years. Ive been married for just over 2 years now. I have a very small ring compaired to alot of you ladies on here. But I do love it. Solitaire Tiffany Cathedral setting with a simple 8 stone band. Ring size 4.5.




Yours is beautiful and as you have small fingers (so do I), it doesn't look too small at all!

I'm not engaged but my RH ring is under a carat, although if I could afford to I'd trade it up..


----------



## chelonmelon

takeoutbox said:


> tiffanys embrace


what are the specs on this ring? total carat weight? and center stone weight?


----------



## chelonmelon

takeoutbox said:


> tiffanys embrace



what are the specs? tcw?


----------



## rkhan1979

LexLV said:


> just got engaged on Thursday, so thrilled.  2.2 carats, triple excellent, hearts and arrows, color I. Love it!  iphone pics do not capture the fire adequately.


simply beautiful! love it


----------



## Cullinan

dinitegrity said:


> Unfortunately, I no longer have the details, as I have upgraded mine to 2+carat Round and going to upgrade soon.



How big will the next upgrade be lol?


----------



## jaimerz

Cullinan said:


> Yours is beautiful and as you have small fingers (so do I), it doesn't look too small at all!
> 
> I'm not engaged but my RH ring is under a carat, although if I could afford to I'd trade it up..


 

thank you very much.. I think I want a full carat someday. But we just had a baby just over a year ago and he takes first priorty on the wallets.


----------



## msop04

lucydee said:
			
		

> Love Love Love your ring!  Stunning design and stone is beautiful!
> Is the center stone on your ring round or cushion?  I love it!



Thank you lucydee!  It is a round stone and sparkles like crazy!


----------



## BritAbroad

Such lovely rings everyone has! We just got engaged, sorry for the so so pic, nurses don't have nice hands and nails are non existent.
She's 2.77 H Si1 hand forged plat. w/ single cuts in cut down pave, size 5.5


----------



## Cullinan

jaimerz said:


> thank you very much.. I think I want a full carat someday. But we just had a baby just over a year ago and he takes first priorty on the wallets.



I also want a full carat (and I can't have children so that will never be a reason)..

I'm just hoping that if my boyfriend ever proposes, he can afford a full carat..


----------



## karo

BritAbroad said:
			
		

> Such lovely rings everyone has! We just got engaged, sorry for the so so pic, nurses don't have nice hands and nails are non existent.
> She's 2.77 H Si1 hand forged plat. w/ single cuts in cut down pave, size 5.5



Congratulations!!! It's stunning!


----------



## Myrkur

BritAbroad said:


> Such lovely rings everyone has! We just got engaged, sorry for the so so pic, nurses don't have nice hands and nails are non existent.
> She's 2.77 H Si1 hand forged plat. w/ single cuts in cut down pave, size 5.5



This is really gorgeous! Wow, just look at the bling


----------



## justpeachy4397

BritAbroad said:
			
		

> Such lovely rings everyone has! We just got engaged, sorry for the so so pic, nurses don't have nice hands and nails are non existent.
> She's 2.77 H Si1 hand forged plat. w/ single cuts in cut down pave, size 5.5



Stunning!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

BritAbroad said:
			
		

> Such lovely rings everyone has! We just got engaged, sorry for the so so pic, nurses don't have nice hands and nails are non existent.
> She's 2.77 H Si1 hand forged plat. w/ single cuts in cut down pave, size 5.5



Wow! That's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## BritAbroad

Myrkur said:


> This is really gorgeous! Wow, just look at the bling



Thank you!


----------



## edsbgrl

ArielleBMW said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm so new to this forum but I am enjoying so much all the pictures.
> 
> I wanted to post my engagement ring but I got it on our 10 year anniversary because I knew he couldn't afford it and I chose to wait.
> 
> I hope it uploads.  Center stone is 2.7 carats, H color, excellent cut and surrounded by baguettes



This is exquisite! I've never seen one like this.


----------



## lucydee

BritAbroad said:


> Such lovely rings everyone has! We just got engaged, sorry for the so so pic, nurses don't have nice hands and nails are non existent.
> She's 2.77 H Si1 hand forged plat. w/ single cuts in cut down pave, size 5.5


Your ring is stunning!  And you have very nice hands 
Congrats!


----------



## BritAbroad

lucydee said:


> Your ring is stunning!  And you have very nice hands
> Congrats!



Thank you, *lucydee*, that's very sweet of you! :shame:


----------



## oceanbaby

BritAbroad said:


> Such lovely rings everyone has! We just got engaged, sorry for the so so pic, nurses don't have nice hands and nails are non existent.
> She's 2.77 H Si1 hand forged plat. w/ single cuts in cut down pave, size 5.5


Absolutely Gorgeous ring and your hands are pretty .
 Congrats on your Engagement  ......wishing you all the very best as you plan for your upcoming wedding


----------



## Cullinan

BritAbroad said:


> Such lovely rings everyone has! We just got engaged, sorry for the so so pic, nurses don't have nice hands and nails are non existent.
> She's 2.77 H Si1 hand forged plat. w/ single cuts in cut down pave, size 5.5




Stunning ring - I don't think anybody will be checking over your hands with a ring like that!!!

Congratulations!

Are you having a diamond wedding band as well??


----------



## jaimerz

Cullinan said:


> I also want a full carat (and I can't have children so that will never be a reason)..
> 
> I'm just hoping that if my boyfriend ever proposes, he can afford a full carat..


 
Im sure he will!!!!


----------



## jaimerz

britabroad said:


> such lovely rings everyone has! We just got engaged, sorry for the so so pic, nurses don't have nice hands and nails are non existent.
> She's 2.77 h si1 hand forged plat. W/ single cuts in cut down pave, size 5.5


 

omg stunning  :d


----------



## Cullinan

jaimerz said:


> Im sure he will!!!!




Thanks for your vote of confidence!!

ATM both boyfriend and I are both ill and infectious, so not moving very quickly towards that carat...


----------



## BritAbroad

oceanbaby said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous ring and your hands are pretty .
> Congrats on your Engagement  ......wishing you all the very best as you plan for your upcoming wedding



Thank you so much, *oceanbaby*! 
Truth be told, wedding planning scares me to death. I was married once before and it was literally a train wreck, everything that could go wrong on a wedding day did. I managed to stay very calm, in hindsight I think it was divine intervention from a Higher Power saying "Don't do it!"


----------



## BritAbroad

Cullinan said:


> Stunning ring - I don't think anybody will be checking over your hands with a ring like that!!!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Are you having a diamond wedding band as well??



Thank you, *Cullinan*, you're too kind (and I hope you're feeling better!) 

I'll likely get a band to match, yes.


----------



## BritAbroad

jaimerz said:


> omg stunning  :d



Thank you,* jaimerz*! :shame:


----------



## Cullinan

BritAbroad said:


> Thank you, *Cullinan*, you're too kind (and I hope you're feeling better!)
> 
> I'll likely get a band to match, yes.



I can't Wait to see your wedding ring now!!!

(Thanks for the good wishes but I'm not fixed, my throat is like razor blades this morning so another day in bed with shivers and aches ahead when I'm supposed to be going out shopping on Thursday)

When are you getting married?


----------



## BritAbroad

Cullinan said:


> I can't Wait to see your wedding ring now!!!
> 
> (Thanks for the good wishes but I'm not fixed, my throat is like razor blades this morning so another day in bed with shivers and aches ahead when I'm supposed to be going out shopping on Thursday)
> 
> When are you getting married?



Have you seen a doctor, hun? 

We are hoping to start the build on our house before we start wedding planning, we are just at blueprint stage so it'll be a while but I'm happy to do the house first, I miss having a home.


----------



## Cullinan

BritAbroad said:


> Have you seen a doctor, hun?
> 
> We are hoping to start the build on our house before we start wedding planning, we are just at blueprint stage so it'll be a while but I'm happy to do the house first, I miss having a home.




Congratulations on having a new house - my sister and hubby did it this way around too.

As for doctors, I spend more time at the doctors or in hospital than at home!
I'm allergic to lots of medications and I get these infections every year (last year lost my voice totally for a month!), and I don't feel well enough to go!

My parents are out today though, so if I feel much worse I'll call one out.

I'll try to control the fevers and take my mind off it by reading TPF and looking at eBay for a cheap yellow diamond (my dream!)


----------



## BritAbroad

Cullinan said:


> Congratulations on having a new house - my sister and hubby did it this way around too.
> 
> As for doctors, I spend more time at the doctors or in hospital than at home!
> I'm allergic to lots of medications and I get these infections every year (last year lost my voice totally for a month!), and I don't feel well enough to go!
> 
> My parents are out today though, so if I feel much worse I'll call one out.
> 
> I'll try to control the fevers and take my mind off it by reading TPF and looking at eBay for a cheap yellow diamond (my dream!)



Well that's unfortunate that you're having to spend so much time not feeling well 
Looking at sparkly things is a good diversion when you're not feeling your best


----------



## Cullinan

BritAbroad said:


> Well that's unfortunate that you're having to spend so much time not feeling well
> Looking at sparkly things is a good diversion when you're not feeling your best



That's what I think...

And staying in bed helps to save the money for the Yellow diamond I want so desperately

But the fever and throat are getting worse - I'll have to concentrate on the sparkly things as I don't feel well at all


----------



## BritAbroad

_xxxxxx off topic_


----------



## Cullinan

_xxxxx off topic_


----------



## Cullinan

BritAbroad said:


> Well that's unfortunate that you're having to spend so much time not feeling well
> Looking at sparkly things is a good diversion when you're not feeling your best



I'm getting to the point where even the yellow diamond can wait until tomorrow!


----------



## absolutpink

Everyone has such beautiful rings!! I really hope that I get to show one of my own off soon 

ETA: Since my comment doesn't fit with the rules of the thread.. here' s a picture of the engagement ring I got when I was 21. Sold it a month ago for $2,500.


----------



## Swanky

**sigh**  This is not a chat thread. . .  this is not a place to vent about our health, complain about our SO's, etc. . .  this is a place to share our's and celebrate our friend's e-rings ONLY.  If this is confusing please PM a mod for clarification.


----------



## st.love

I have been lurking this thread for the past couple of days since I am in the beginning idea stages of upgrading my set & I just have to say.. all these rings are to die for!!! 

This is my modest set, I love my engagement ring so much because my hubby worked his butt off to get me the biggest solitaire he could afford when he proposed to me at 19, it was for a long time the perfect ring for me but now I am ready for an upgrade & a little more "bling"! Here's my current set, I really don't know the specs! I think it's a little over 1 ct? I am clueless when it comes to diamonds!









Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Cullinan

st.love said:


> I have been lurking this thread for the past couple of days since I am in the beginning idea stages of upgrading my set & I just have to say.. all these rings are to die for!!!
> 
> This is my modest set, I love my engagement ring so much because my hubby worked his butt off to get me the biggest solitaire he could afford when he proposed to me at 19, it was for a long time the perfect ring for me but now I am ready for an upgrade & a little more "bling"! Here's my current set, I really don't know the specs! I think it's a little over 1 ct? I am clueless when it comes to diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




It's very pretty!

How big are you hoping to upgrade to?


----------



## st.love

Cullinan said:


> It's very pretty!
> 
> How big are you hoping to upgrade to?



Thank you! I am keeping the solitaire & going to get a new setting with more stones, I just haven't decided on a style, I also may or may not get a new wedding band.. so much to think about!


----------



## pmburk

Took this for a shot of my mani, but it works for this thread, too! Here's my setup. Not huge by any means, but I wouldn't trade it for anything, and I think the size is perfect for my hands. We got married fairly young, and he saved up to buy the engagement ring. I would have said yes if he'd proposed with a ring from a gumball machine!  I can't recite all the diamond specs like I did right after we got engaged (we've been married 12 years - trust me, you forget!), but I do know it is about 1.05 carats and 14K yellow gold with platinum prongs.

Added the anniversary band 2 years ago for our 10th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Cullinan

st.love said:


> Thank you! I am keeping the solitaire & going to get a new setting with more stones, I just haven't decided on a style, I also may or may not get a new wedding band.. so much to think about!




How about a halo setting and a diamond wedding band?

A carat with a halo setting would look terrific!

Just a thought lol - can't wait to hear what you decide...


----------



## douzz

BritAbroad said:


> Such lovely rings everyone has! We just got engaged, sorry for the so so pic, nurses don't have nice hands and nails are non existent.
> She's 2.77 H Si1 hand forged plat. w/ single cuts in cut down pave, size 5.5



breathtaking!


----------



## BritAbroad

douzz said:


> breathtaking!



Thank you, *douzz*!


----------



## BritAbroad

pmburk said:


> Took this for a shot of my mani, but it works for this thread, too! Here's my setup. Not huge by any means, but I wouldn't trade it for anything, and I think the size is perfect for my hands. We got married fairly young, and he saved up to buy the engagement ring.* I would have said yes if he'd proposed with a ring from a gumball machine!*  I can't recite all the diamond specs like I did right after we got engaged (we've been married 12 years - trust me, you forget!), but I do know it is about 1.05 carats and 14K yellow gold with platinum prongs.
> 
> Added the anniversary band 2 years ago for our 10th wedding anniversary.



So beautiful, *pmburk *, and very sweet... at the end of the day it's all _stuff_ and true love is priceless.


----------



## honitel

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night!
> 
> Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
> My ring Size 5.25


I know it's late but hey Congrats girl. Happy for you and girl look at your ring babe.


----------



## daze562

My husband got this for me 5 years ago on our 5th anniversary.  It's a 1.1 E SI1 Hearts and Arrows center stone.  I just got it sized and cleaned.  I'm really starting to like the antique look rings, they just look so nice.


----------



## jaimerz

Cullinan said:


> Thanks for your vote of confidence!!
> 
> ATM both boyfriend and I are both ill and infectious, so not moving very quickly towards that carat...


 

Aww thats not good.. I.m trying to move towards a new wedding band but its not looking promising


----------



## jaimerz

st.love said:


> I have been lurking this thread for the past couple of days since I am in the beginning idea stages of upgrading my set & I just have to say.. all these rings are to die for!!!
> 
> This is my modest set, I love my engagement ring so much because my hubby worked his butt off to get me the biggest solitaire he could afford when he proposed to me at 19, it was for a long time the perfect ring for me but now I am ready for an upgrade & a little more "bling"! Here's my current set, I really don't know the specs! I think it's a little over 1 ct? I am clueless when it comes to diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 

I adore solitares my husband did the same for me. its a beautiful set. what are you thinking for an upgrade. I do weddings for a living so I know my diamonds!  

Beautiful ring


----------



## st.love

jaimerz said:


> I adore solitares my husband did the same for me. its a beautiful set. what are you thinking for an upgrade. I do weddings for a living so I know my diamonds!
> 
> Beautiful ring



Thank you! I was thinking of switching out the e-ring setting for a setting that matches my wedding band, with the small diamonds.. or I may just get a different wedding band altogether & keep my e-ring as a solitaire just with a nicer silver or platinum band (not sure what the e-ring setting currently is made of but it is starting to yellow!).. I honestly am so lost!


----------



## jaimerz

st.love said:


> Thank you! I was thinking of switching out the e-ring setting for a setting that matches my wedding band, with the small diamonds.. or I may just get a different wedding band altogether & keep my e-ring as a solitaire just with a nicer silver or platinum band (not sure what the e-ring setting currently is made of but it is starting to yellow!).. I honestly am so lost!


 

If its yellowing its white gold. White gold or rotium plated gold (which turns yellow gold white) is just wearing. White gold has to be plated ever 1 to 2 years to keep that shine.  I love your enitial setting and if you do your best option is to have it reset in a similiar setting, or have the ring dipped in white gold.  Just start looking online on things you like and you will eventually find something you love.


----------



## Cullinan

jaimerz said:


> Aww thats not good.. I.m trying to move towards a new wedding band but its not looking promising



We're both slowly improving so next date aiming for week beginning 19th November...

Hope your wedding band moves closer on the horizon lol


----------



## jaimerz

Cullinan said:


> We're both slowly improving so next date aiming for week beginning 19th November...
> 
> Hope your wedding band moves closer on the horizon lol


 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Cullinan

jaimerz said:


> GOOD LUCK



You too!

Big hug,

Cullinan


----------



## kimmie34

Tinder said:


> Promised a clearer picture of my beauty
> Smy simple 3.02 ct solitaire
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929462



gorgeous! I think you have my dream ring!!! We just started looking at engagement ring.. I love the classic style!


----------



## Dentist22

Melissat765 said:


> Yellow diamonds are my favorite! Beautiful!!!



Thank you.  I finally cleaned it and it looks so much better!


----------



## lapurse

Here's mine..  Everyone's ring is so beautiful!


----------



## lovesparkles

lapurse said:


> Here's mine..  Everyone's ring is so beautiful!


 
Especially yours!


----------



## every1dreams

I'm breathless from looking at all these gorgeous rings, big and small alike. Just for my 12 year upgrade from multi stone to solitaire...


----------



## lapurse

lovesparkles said:


> Especially yours!



Thank you! love it since I had it last October


----------



## annabel_emily

I just discovered this forum and am totally loving it. I thought I was the only one obsessed with bling. I cant wait to post my pear engagement ring.


----------



## annabel_emily

Im loving everyones rings. You girls have been so spoilt.


----------



## CCole187

You ladies have beautiful rings.  When my husband proposed he said,  "You don't want a ring do you?"  I was stupid and said "no."  Eventually I bought my own -I will post later, but we have been married over 30 years this year (married at 19) so I guess that is forgiving!  But I tell everyone - GET THE RING!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lapurse said:


> Here's mine..  Everyone's ring is so beautiful!



pretty!!!!


----------



## jaimerz

lapurse said:


> Here's mine..  Everyone's ring is so beautiful!


 

very pretty love the halo


----------



## Cullinan

every1dreams said:


> I'm breathless from looking at all these gorgeous rings, big and small alike. Just for my 12 year upgrade from multi stone to solitaire...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938957



Beautiful - definitely worth the wait!!!


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

every1dreams said:


> I'm breathless from looking at all these gorgeous rings, big and small alike. Just for my 12 year upgrade from multi stone to solitaire...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938957


You have a really pretty ring!


----------



## every1dreams

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Beautiful - definitely worth the wait!!!






			
				DropBagGorgeous said:
			
		

> You have a really pretty ring!



Thank you both


----------



## Babsiegirl

I finally got a picture that shows the sparkle!!!


----------



## swee7bebe

Thought I'd share my ring again since now I have a wedding band to match it  Tiffany classic solitaire with 2.2mm shared prong wedding band.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

swee7bebe said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share my ring again since now I have a wedding band to match it  Tiffany classic solitaire with 2.2mm shared prong wedding band.



Love it!  Your band is perfect


----------



## every1dreams

Babsiegirl said:
			
		

> I finally got a picture that shows the sparkle!!!



Can't imagine why it would be hard to catch sparkle from any angle of that beauty


----------



## lucydee

swee7bebe said:


> Thought I'd share my ring again since now I have a wedding band to match it  Tiffany classic solitaire with 2.2mm shared prong wedding band.


Your rings are perfect!  I love them both.
Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

pmburk said:


> Took this for a shot of my mani, but it works for this thread, too! Here's my setup. Not huge by any means, but I wouldn't trade it for anything, and I think the size is perfect for my hands. We got married fairly young, and he saved up to buy the engagement ring. I would have said yes if he'd proposed with a ring from a gumball machine!  I can't recite all the diamond specs like I did right after we got engaged (we've been married 12 years - trust me, you forget!), but I do know it is about 1.05 carats and 14K yellow gold with platinum prongs.
> 
> Added the anniversary band 2 years ago for our 10th wedding anniversary.


 Very Beautiful!  Looks so pretty on your hands.


----------



## Babsiegirl

every1dreams said:
			
		

> Can't imagine why it would be hard to catch sparkle from any angle of that beauty



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Hilary

friday13bride said:
			
		

> Holy moly!!! That dwarfs my 1.39!! Wear It in good health and enjoy!!!  It's stunning **sigh**



Thank you so much! I was shocked. I have 'larger' fingers for my size (Im 5 ft tall and slim, but Im a size 6) so it looks really nice on. Jealous of all the tiny fingers gals on here!


----------



## Hilary

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> That dog w/ that bling!  I die!!



The amazing thing was how happy the dog was when I put it on her! She's definitely my dog!!


----------



## jaimerz

swee7bebe said:


> Thought I'd share my ring again since now I have a wedding band to match it  Tiffany classic solitaire with 2.2mm shared prong wedding band.


 

Very pretty mine is very similar.  Congrats


----------



## MarinaSeren

http://www.serendiamonds.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/DSC_6783.jpg

This is my engagement ring. Pink gold and small fancy light blue diamonds. The middle stone is a fancy white diamond.


----------



## MarinaSeren

swee7bebe said:


> Thought I'd share my ring again since now I have a wedding band to match it  Tiffany classic solitaire with 2.2mm shared prong wedding band.


Very pretty together!


----------



## chessmont

MarinaSeren said:


> http://www.serendiamonds.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/DSC_6783.jpg
> 
> This is my engagement ring. Pink gold and small fancy light blue diamonds. The middle stone is a fancy white diamond.



wowza!  Beautiful


----------



## karo

swee7bebe said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share my ring again since now I have a wedding band to match it  Tiffany classic solitaire with 2.2mm shared prong wedding band.



Stunning set!!! Really love it!


----------



## alessia70

swee7bebe said:


> Thought I'd share my ring again since now I have a wedding band to match it  Tiffany classic solitaire with 2.2mm shared prong wedding band.



You wedding set is really beautiful. May i ask whether its an eternity band or half eternity band? And does it feel comfortable for daily wear? thanks!


----------



## swee7bebe

Thanks everyone!



alessia70 said:


> You wedding set is really beautiful. May i ask whether its an eternity band or half eternity band? And does it feel comfortable for daily wear? thanks!



It's a half eternity.  I looked at the eternity band, but didn't buy it because you can't resize it.  I want to be able to resize it down the line if my fingers get fat.  I love it...so comfortable to wear.


----------



## Luv Classics

Here's mine. (Please excuse the dry hands!)


----------



## every1dreams

Luv Classics said:
			
		

> Here's mine. (Please excuse the dry hands!)



Lol, beautiful anyways. Who cares what the hand looks like with a ring like that?


----------



## bling*lover

Luv Classics said:
			
		

> Here's mine. (Please excuse the dry hands!)



Wow.... Your ring is super gorgeous!! Huge congratulations to you!


----------



## Cullinan

Luv Classics said:


> Here's mine. (Please excuse the dry hands!)
> 
> View attachment 1942459




It's beautiful!

How big is the central stone??


----------



## nc.girl

swee7bebe said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share my ring again since now I have a wedding band to match it  Tiffany classic solitaire with 2.2mm shared prong wedding band.



Gorgeous! 




			
				Luv Classics said:
			
		

> Here's mine. (Please excuse the dry hands!)



I don't see any dry hands lol...all I see is a gorgeous sparkly ring!


----------



## iraa

Lovely rings ladies 

Here is mine. Not the best photo as I used my phone but I like the simplicity of this style


----------



## Luv Classics

Cullinan said:
			
		

> It's beautiful!
> 
> How big is the central stone??



OMG, my apologies...I didn't realize how ginormous the picture came out.  The center stone is a cushion cut, 3.92 ct... Thank you all for the compliments.  Love all the gorgeous rings ladies!


----------



## etk123

swee7bebe said:


> Thought I'd share my ring again since now I have a wedding band to match it  Tiffany classic solitaire with 2.2mm shared prong wedding band.



Gorgeous set, I LOVE it! Not that I'm biased to solitaire and diamond band ....your set is just perfection!


----------



## swee7bebe

etk123 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous set, I LOVE it! Not that I'm biased to solitaire and diamond band ....your set is just perfection!



Thank you! I think so too


----------



## oceanbaby

Luv Classics said:


> Here's mine. (Please excuse the dry hands!)
> 
> View attachment 1942459


Absolutely Gorgeous Ring , I love the cushion cut , you wear it beautifully !
Congrats


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Luv Classics said:
			
		

> Here's mine. (Please excuse the dry hands!)



Wow! What a ring!  Its gorgeous


----------



## cung

Luv Classics said:


> Here's mine. (Please excuse the dry hands!)
> 
> View attachment 1942459


it's stunning, and OMG it's huge


----------



## doreenjoy

Babsiegirl said:


> I finally got a picture that shows the sparkle!!!



I love your set! So chic and classic. The stone is really the star.


----------



## Babsiegirl

doreenjoy said:
			
		

> I love your set! So chic and classic. The stone is really the star.



Thank you so much. I've had previous rings with more going on and wanted something more simple this time!!


----------



## lapurse

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> pretty!!!!





jaimerz said:


> very pretty love the halo



Thank you both!!


----------



## FLPPrincess

These are so gorgeous!!! I love this thread and I can't wait for my turn!


----------



## jaimerz

iraa said:


> Lovely rings ladies
> 
> Here is mine. Not the best photo as I used my phone but I like the simplicity of this style



Love the Solitairs!!  stunning


----------



## Jaeniver

Luv Classics said:


> Here's mine. (Please excuse the dry hands!)
> 
> View attachment 1942459



You're one lucky lady! Gorgeous!


----------



## Luv Classics

Jaeniver said:


> You're one lucky lady! Gorgeous!



*Thank you! *


----------



## fumi

lapurse said:


> Here's mine..  Everyone's ring is so beautiful!



It's beautiful!


----------



## MsJacqueline

Luv Classics said:
			
		

> Here's mine. (Please excuse the dry hands!)



Beautiful ring &#128525;


----------



## MsJacqueline

Happikoala said:
			
		

> omg it's been so long, but the stats are
> 
> 1.69carat (2.5tcw including the small micropave all around), H, VS1, Ex/Ex/Ex GIA cert, HCA 0.9 and i wear size 5.
> 
> and here are some updated photos!



Your ring is beautiful. Very unique.


----------



## MarinaSeren

Jaeniver said:


> You're one lucky lady! Gorgeous!


Really gorgeous


----------



## fashiontattle

Tinder said:
			
		

> Promised a clearer picture of my beauty
> Smy simple 3.02 ct solitaire



I'm in love with your ring and its simplicity! Beautiful


----------



## munkeebag81

Five yr anniversary setting upgrade totally unexpected but once I tried the setting on I fell in love.

Jeweler is ordering the setting and band and I should have my new ring on three weeks.  The pic below is the setting I tried on.  The center stones is a little smaller than mine but it gives you an idea of what the fi ISP product will look like.  I can't stop looking at the pic.


----------



## chelonmelon

Beautiful!


----------



## bling*lover

munkeebag81 said:
			
		

> Five yr anniversary setting upgrade totally unexpected but once I tried the setting on I fell in love.
> 
> Jeweler is ordering the setting and band and I should have my new ring on three weeks.  The pic below is the setting I tried on.  The center stones is a little smaller than mine but it gives you an idea of what the fi ISP product will look like.  I can't stop looking at the pic.



It's gorgeous and looks lovely on your finger, congratulations. I look forward to seeing you post more pictures when you receive it!


----------



## nwhite

honitel said:


> I know it's late but hey Congrats girl. Happy for you and girl look at your ring babe.



Thanks!!


----------



## marbella8

Jaeniver said:


> You're one lucky lady! Gorgeous!



Wow!  That is a stunning ring, enjoy!


----------



## annabel_emily

You girls are so so lucky, I am so jealous


----------



## friday13bride

munkeebag81 said:
			
		

> Five yr anniversary setting upgrade totally unexpected but once I tried the setting on I fell in love.
> 
> Jeweler is ordering the setting and band and I should have my new ring on three weeks.  The pic below is the setting I tried on.  The center stones is a little smaller than mine but it gives you an idea of what the fi ISP product will look like.  I can't stop looking at the pic.



Stunning!! I love your ring. Beautiful halo!! (maybe bc it's very similar to my own  happy Anniversary.


----------



## Lvgirl71

My husband had this set made for me last yr and I love it so much!! Platinum, engagement 3.5 total carat!


----------



## rogersa

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> My husband had this set made for me last yr and I love it so much!! Platinum, engagement 3.5 total carat!



Wow! Beautiful set!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> My husband had this set made for me last yr and I love it so much!! Platinum, engagement 3.5 total carat!



What a gorgeous set!!!


----------



## friday13bride

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> My husband had this set made for me last yr and I love it so much!! Platinum, engagement 3.5 total carat!



It's beautiful!


----------



## friday13bride

I just added an 18k white gold 3mm spacer to my set. I think it really needed it as now you can see my eternity band.


----------



## msop04

friday13bride said:
			
		

> I just added an 18k white gold 3mm spacer to my set. I think it really needed it as now you can see my eternity band.



Love this!  Thinking of going with a straight band (instead of one fitted to my ring) and doing a 1mm spacer...  The sapphires really pop!


----------



## CCole187

Lvgirl71 said:


> My husband had this set made for me last yr and I love it so much!! Platinum, engagement 3.5 total carat!



Lucky u.  It is beautiful.


----------



## Lvgirl71

CCole187 said:
			
		

> Lucky u.  It is beautiful.



Thanks Everyone!


----------



## friday13bride

msop04 said:
			
		

> Love this!  Thinking of going with a straight band (instead of one fitted to my ring) and doing a 1mm spacer...  The sapphires really pop!



Thank you!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Lvgirl71 said:


> My husband had this set made for me last yr and I love it so much!! Platinum, engagement 3.5 total carat!



love it!  it looks so icy and sparkly


----------



## Saviola

I just got engaged to my long time bf this past Saturday!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Saviola said:


> I just got engaged to my long time bf this past Saturday!



congrats!  its beautiful!


----------



## Saviola

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> congrats!  its beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## Dedi

Saviola said:


> I just got engaged to my long time bf this past Saturday!



congratulations!!! lovely ring!


----------



## friday13bride

Saviola said:
			
		

> I just got engaged to my long time bf this past Saturday!



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

iraa said:


> Lovely rings ladies
> 
> Here is mine. Not the best photo as I used my phone but I like the simplicity of this style



This is beautifully simple I love it.  Can I ask specifics?


----------



## iraa

Ali-bagpuss said:


> This is beautifully simple I love it.  Can I ask specifics?



 Thank you. It's 1.2 ct, H colour VS diamond in 18 k gold. Don't the specs of the wedding band.


----------



## colorofmyheart

Such gorgeous rings everyone!

Mine is so tiny compared to all of yours, so I would feel inadequate posting it. But all of these rings are amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

iraa said:


> Thank you. It's 1.2 ct, H colour VS diamond in 18 k gold. Don't the specs of the wedding band.



Thanks, its beautiful.


----------



## HauteMama

colorofmyheart said:


> Such gorgeous rings everyone!
> 
> Mine is so tiny compared to all of yours, so I would feel inadequate posting it. But all of these rings are amazingly gorgeous!



No ring, person or couple is inadequate. We appreciate ALL rings!


----------



## bling*lover

hautemama said:
			
		

> no ring, person or couple is inadequate. We appreciate all rings!



+1


----------



## karo

colorofmyheart said:
			
		

> Such gorgeous rings everyone!
> 
> Mine is so tiny compared to all of yours, so I would feel inadequate posting it. But all of these rings are amazingly gorgeous!



My ring is small compared to most of these, but still I posted it some time ago. It's really not about size honey. I bet your ring is as beautiful as a 10ct diamond because it's really not size that matters  Post some pics please!!!


----------



## Bebebliss

This thread is the best ever!  Love looking through it and seeing all the beautiful bling and different styles!  Love it so much I thought I'd contribute, too!

This is my upgrade after our original stone was chipped.  It's showing blue here, which I love!  But it has no fluorescence - kinda wish it did!  GIA triple ex, G SI2 3.98 carats in a simple plat Vatche setting.  We were very lucky to have found an eye clean SI2.  It was "born" only a couple of days before we snagged it!  I mean, the GIA cert was created just before our jeweler nabbed it for us...not that the diamond was born recently.  LOL, but wouldn't it be cute?  A little diamond nursery with "It's a girl!" or "It's a boy" over the little sparklies... Awwww!


----------



## rogersa

Bebebliss said:
			
		

> This thread is the best ever!  Love looking through it and seeing all the beautiful bling and different styles!  Love it so much I thought I'd contribute, too!
> 
> This is my upgrade after our original stone was chipped.  It's showing blue here, which I love!  But it has no fluorescence - kinda wish it did!  GIA triple ex, G SI2 3.98 carats in a simple plat Vatche setting.  We were very lucky to have found an eye clean SI2.  It was "born" only a couple of days before we snagged it!  I mean, the GIA cert was created just before our jeweler nabbed it for us...not that the diamond was born recently.  LOL, but wouldn't it be cute?  A little diamond nursery with "It's a girl!" or "It's a boy" over the little sparklies... Awwww!



Omg your ring is to die for! What size finger do you have?


----------



## Bebebliss

Thank you, rogersa!  My finger size is a 4.25 but I wear my rings very loose - usually around 4.5-4.75!  I really hate that tight feeling.  We had the ring made in a size 5 so that when I'm a little old lady with big arthritic knuckles, it'll hopefully still fit.  LOL  It's a little floppy but we also want to have a second baby soon so the extra room is insurance!    Thanks again!


----------



## attyxthomas

Bebebliss said:
			
		

> This thread is the best ever!  Love looking through it and seeing all the beautiful bling and different styles!  Love it so much I thought I'd contribute, too!
> 
> This is my upgrade after our original stone was chipped.  It's showing blue here, which I love!  But it has no fluorescence - kinda wish it did!  GIA triple ex, G SI2 3.98 carats in a simple plat Vatche setting.  We were very lucky to have found an eye clean SI2.  It was "born" only a couple of days before we snagged it!  I mean, the GIA cert was created just before our jeweler nabbed it for us...not that the diamond was born recently.  LOL, but wouldn't it be cute?  A little diamond nursery with "It's a girl!" or "It's a boy" over the little sparklies... Awwww!



Holy Smokes that's a beautiful honker. Congrats!! That diamond is stunning and looks amazing on your hands


----------



## colorofmyheart

HauteMama said:


> No ring, person or couple is inadequate. We appreciate ALL rings!



 you're so sweet. here's mine:







the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.

it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.


----------



## MCF

colorofmyheart said:


> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.



I really like yours! In fact, I kind of want it now!


----------



## m_ushi

colorofmyheart said:
			
		

> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.



Really beautiful!


----------



## HauteMama

colorofmyheart said:


> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.



It is absolutely beautiful, and it looks so sparkly! And it is even better considering the family stone because I love pieces with a history.


----------



## zaraha

colorofmyheart said:
			
		

> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.



Simply beautiful!!! I love it ...


----------



## friday13bride

colorofmyheart said:
			
		

> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.



Your ring is beautiful and has such sentimental meaning being that it was DH grandmother's stone.  Big isn't always better!  Really , it's beautiful and sparkly!!


----------



## mrwata

Bebebliss said:


> This thread is the best ever!  Love looking through it and seeing all the beautiful bling and different styles!  Love it so much I thought I'd contribute, too!
> 
> This is my upgrade after our original stone was chipped.  It's showing blue here, which I love!  But it has no fluorescence - kinda wish it did!  GIA triple ex, G SI2 3.98 carats in a simple plat Vatche setting.  We were very lucky to have found an eye clean SI2.  It was "born" only a couple of days before we snagged it!  I mean, the GIA cert was created just before our jeweler nabbed it for us...not that the diamond was born recently.  LOL, but wouldn't it be cute?  A little diamond nursery with "It's a girl!" or "It's a boy" over the little sparklies... Awwww!



That's so pretty:blossom:


----------



## meluvs2shop

I've always been attracted to clean classic styles like this. Beautiful rings, ladies!



Babsiegirl said:


> I finally got a picture that shows the sparkle!!!





swee7bebe said:


> Thought I'd share my ring again since now I have a wedding band to match it  Tiffany classic solitaire with 2.2mm shared prong wedding band.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

colorofmyheart said:


> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.



This is so gorgeous!


----------



## solange

colorofmyheart said:
			
		

> you're so sweet. Here's mine:
> 
> The total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. The centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> It's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.


----------



## colorofmyheart

@hautemama: his mom has an heirloom stone, as does my mom. so we carried on the tradition.
@MCF:  we went to a TINY independent jeweler in washington. the setting was one of their in-house designs, so it's almost custom. i have seen other 3-stones with a similar setting, though.
@Friday13Bride: it's SUPER sparkly. especially right now, i had it cleaned and polished last week.

thank you everyone (: it was nice to read such sweet comments


----------



## emcosmo1639

colorofmyheart said:


> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.



This is gorgeous!!  I wish we saw more rings like this--delicate and beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## solange

colorofmyheart said:
			
		

> @hautemama: his mom has an heirloom stone, as does my mom. so we carried on the tradition.
> @MCF:  we went to a TINY independent jeweler in washington. the setting was one of their in-house designs, so it's almost custom. i have seen other 3-stones with a similar setting, though.
> @Friday13Bride: it's SUPER sparkly. especially right now, i had it cleaned and polished last week.
> 
> thank you everyone (: it was nice to read such sweet comments



Thank you for sharing! It's so lovely!


----------



## karo

colorofmyheart said:
			
		

> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.



It's gorgeous! Really love it!


----------



## Laura miss

Not my engagement rings.....
but nearly as important to me. 
One is a .50ct Cartier wedding diamond band my BF bought for me in a very 'pretty woman' moment in Cartier in bond street as a celebration for finding out i was expecting our son.
When he bought that he said he would buy me a bigger one from Tiffany's when I had given birth...
So that's was my crazy man did. 
It's a Tiffany .91 vvs1 E classic engagement ring.
Both of these, my sons 2 and we are still not engaged tho!!


----------



## Myrkur

Bebebliss said:


> This thread is the best ever!  Love looking through it and seeing all the beautiful bling and different styles!  Love it so much I thought I'd contribute, too!
> 
> This is my upgrade after our original stone was chipped.  It's showing blue here, which I love!  But it has no fluorescence - kinda wish it did!  GIA triple ex, G SI2 3.98 carats in a simple plat Vatche setting.  We were very lucky to have found an eye clean SI2.  It was "born" only a couple of days before we snagged it!  I mean, the GIA cert was created just before our jeweler nabbed it for us...not that the diamond was born recently.  LOL, but wouldn't it be cute?  A little diamond nursery with "It's a girl!" or "It's a boy" over the little sparklies... Awwww!


wow.. tht's a huge rock!!


----------



## Missrocks

Bebebliss said:


> This thread is the best ever!  Love looking through it and seeing all the beautiful bling and different styles!  Love it so much I thought I'd contribute, too!
> 
> This is my upgrade after our original stone was chipped.  It's showing blue here, which I love!  But it has no fluorescence - kinda wish it did!  GIA triple ex, G SI2 3.98 carats in a simple plat Vatche setting.  We were very lucky to have found an eye clean SI2.  It was "born" only a couple of days before we snagged it!  I mean, the GIA cert was created just before our jeweler nabbed it for us...not that the diamond was born recently.  LOL, but wouldn't it be cute?  A little diamond nursery with "It's a girl!" or "It's a boy" over the little sparklies... Awwww!



Omg, its so big and beautiful! Congrats! Does it have blue fluorescence too..? Looks like it has that lovely lavender glow in the pic How lucky to find a 3.98 triple EX eye clean SI2!


----------



## russellmark87

so beautiful ring collection.

If you choose to go for a two-tone option, having the rings set with matching patterns or engravings can help unify the two rings and make them seem as if they belong together.


----------



## mrs moulds

Lvgirl71 said:


> My husband had this set made for me last yr and I love it so much!! Platinum, engagement 3.5 total carat!



Love it!


----------



## cung

colorofmyheart said:


> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.


it looks really pretty despite the fact that the diamond is small. But it looks so elegant and OMG it does sparkle a lot. love it. would you mind showing more pics.


----------



## orotonlover

My bf proposed last night after 7 years together  could not be happier or more excited!


----------



## etk123

orotonlover said:


> My bf proposed last night after 7 years together  could not be happier or more excited!



Your ring is _gorgeous_, congratulations!!!


----------



## lucydee

orotonlover said:


> My bf proposed last night after 7 years together  could not be happier or more excited!



You ring is gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## sheanabelle

colorofmyheart said:


> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.



this is realllllly pretty!!!


----------



## sparkleloo

orotonlover said:


> My bf proposed last night after 7 years together  could not be happier or more excited!



What a lovely ring! It's perfect! Congratulations to you!


----------



## sammieee

Everybody's rings are gorgeous!!  I've been engaged since last December, here's my e-ring that my fiance picked out all by himself.  Sorry for the bad iPhone pics, the 2nd one makes the diamond look cloudy...certificate says color is E, in real life I get stopped on the street sometimes by women who notice the sparkle as they're walking past me.  I love it so much because he picked it out and I know it came from his heart


----------



## friday13bride

sammieee said:
			
		

> Everybody's rings are gorgeous!!  I've been engaged since last December, here's my e-ring that my fiance picked out all by himself.  Sorry for the bad iPhone pics, the 2nd one makes the diamond look cloudy...certificate says color is E, in real life I get stopped on the street sometimes by women who notice the sparkle as they're walking past me.  I love it so much because he picked it out and I know it came from his heart



It's beautiful and very very sparkly!! Congratulations! I love the setting!


----------



## nc.girl

sammieee said:


> Everybody's rings are gorgeous!!  I've been engaged since last December, here's my e-ring that my fiance picked out all by himself.  Sorry for the bad iPhone pics, the 2nd one makes the diamond look cloudy...certificate says color is E, in real life I get stopped on the street sometimes by women who notice the sparkle as they're walking past me.  I love it so much because he picked it out and I know it came from his heart



Gorgeous ring! Love your nail polish too!


----------



## designer1

Just cleaned it, thought I'd snap a pic...


----------



## designer1

Lvgirl71 said:


> My husband had this set made for me last yr and I love it so much!! Platinum, engagement 3.5 total carat!



LOVE this set, so classic looking!


----------



## BunnyRoca

We've been married for just over a month 

Tiffany Novo (which he picked out all by himself) with a rose gold half eternity. Matchy-matchy is obviously not my thing.


----------



## aiki1629

ArielleBMW said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so new to this forum but I am enjoying so much all the pictures.
> 
> 
> I wanted to post my engagement ring but I got it on our 10 year anniversary because I knew he couldn't afford it and I chose to wait.
> 
> I hope it uploads.  Center stone is 2.7 carats, H color, excellent cut and surrounded by baguettes


Nice...


----------



## rogersa

BunnyRoca said:
			
		

> We've been married for just over a month
> 
> Tiffany Novo (which he picked out all by himself) with a rose gold half eternity. Matchy-matchy is obviously not my thing.



I love your set! I'm a big fan of rose gold as well. So pretty!


----------



## scarlet555

colorofmyheart said:


> you're so sweet. here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the total weight for all diamonds is .25ct. the centre, which was the centre of his grandmother's ring, is a little over .10ct.
> 
> it's not what i originally wanted (.75ct cushion cut on a pave band), but i love it.



 This ring is beautiful and lovely and special.  I love your ring.  It makes me smile.


----------



## lonnicole

BunnyRoca said:


> We've been married for just over a month
> 
> Tiffany Novo (which he picked out all by himself) with a rose gold half eternity. Matchy-matchy is obviously not my thing.
> 
> View attachment 1964357


Very pretty! Would u mind sharing the specs on it? I've always wanted to see a side view of the novo. Would you mind sharing more pics?


----------



## Kissmark

BunnyRoca said:
			
		

> We've been married for just over a month
> 
> Tiffany Novo (which he picked out all by himself) with a rose gold half eternity. Matchy-matchy is obviously not my thing.



Love your set!


----------



## BunnyRoca

lonnicole said:
			
		

> Very pretty! Would u mind sharing the specs on it? I've always wanted to see a side view of the novo. Would you mind sharing more pics?



Thanks! It's .49ct VS1 H color triple excellent set in platinum. Here's the best side view. Darn rain.


----------



## amrx87

JPsb said:


> took 15 years, but got one- 2 ct, vs1 from tiffany & co**



AWESOME pic-i love it


----------



## chelonmelon

BunnyRoca said:
			
		

> Thanks! It's .49ct VS1 H color triple excellent set in platinum. Here's the best side view. Darn rain.



Love it!!!


----------



## annabel_emily

The rose gold just sets it off. Rose gold just looks stunning in engagement rings. Its really a beautiful ring.


----------



## MarinaSeren

Myrkur said:


> wow.. tht's a huge rock!!


Wow - very beautiful and huge! I love that engagement band too. Very delicate.


----------



## fashiontattle

I have been looking at all these beautiful rings for months admiring them  
I'm finally in the club! Engaged as of this morning! And here is my ring (:

It's  3.5 center diamond round brilliant cut, color E, VVS and idk how many carrots around, halo setting.. 















Sorry for the bad iphone pics (:


----------



## AECornell

Forgot about this thread! Back with a picture of my previously posted engagement ring, now with wedding band (bottom) and anniversary ring (middle). Couldn't find my original post, so I can't remember all of my ring stats right now. E-ring color is U-V (wanted a low color diamond, needed something different than a white diamond and wasn't fond of the fancy yellow) and center stone is 1.02 I think, radiant cut. All other stones are round. All set in white gold.


----------



## friday13bride

fashiontattle said:
			
		

> I have been looking at all these beautiful rings for months admiring them
> I'm finally in the club! Engaged as of this morning! And here is my ring (:
> 
> It's  3.5 center diamond round brilliant cut, color E, VVS and idk how many carrots around, halo setting..
> 
> Sorry for the bad iphone pics (:



Holy rock! Gorgeous!!! And big congratulations!!!


----------



## friday13bride

AECornell said:
			
		

> Forgot about this thread! Back with a picture of my previously posted engagement ring, now with wedding band (bottom) and anniversary ring (middle). Couldn't find my original post, so I can't remember all of my ring stats right now. E-ring color is U-V (wanted a low color diamond, needed something different than a white diamond and wasn't fond of the fancy yellow) and center stone is 1.02 I think, radiant cut. All other stones are round. All set in white gold.



Wow! Beautiful! I love it with the bands!!


----------



## lonnicole

BunnyRoca said:


> Thanks! It's .49ct VS1 H color triple excellent set in platinum. Here's the best side view. Darn rain.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965328


Beautiful! Thnx! Love the rose gold band with it! Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## fashiontattle

Thank u! 

Friday13bride


----------



## Annenananini

fashiontattle said:
			
		

> I have been looking at all these beautiful rings for months admiring them
> I'm finally in the club! Engaged as of this morning! And here is my ring (:
> 
> It's  3.5 center diamond round brilliant cut, color E, VVS and idk how many carrots around, halo setting..
> 
> Sorry for the bad iphone pics (:



Congrats!!! Beautiful ring!!!


----------



## Annenananini

orotonlover said:
			
		

> My bf proposed last night after 7 years together  could not be happier or more excited!



Congratulations!! Lovely ring


----------



## Annenananini

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> My husband had this set made for me last yr and I love it so much!! Platinum, engagement 3.5 total carat!



Love!!!


----------



## sparkleloo

BunnyRoca said:


> We've been married for just over a month
> 
> Tiffany Novo (which he picked out all by himself) with a rose gold half eternity. Matchy-matchy is obviously not my thing.
> 
> View attachment 1964357


Gorgeous! The two look great together!


----------



## lucydee

fashiontattle said:


> I have been looking at all these beautiful rings for months admiring them
> I'm finally in the club! Engaged as of this morning! And here is my ring (:
> 
> It's  3.5 center diamond round brilliant cut, color E, VVS and idk how many carrots around, halo setting..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966650
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad iphone pics (:



I love it!  Absolutely Stunning!
Congrats!


----------



## Chanel1717

So my boo popped the big question with the most amazing Tiffany & Co Canary Diamond 1.17 Center Stone with Double Halos, all set in Platinum with 18k Prongs for the Canary Diamond.  Its Truely Amazing!  So Blessed!


----------



## karo

Chanel1717 said:
			
		

> So my boo popped the big question with the most amazing Tiffany & Co Canary Diamond 1.17 Center Stone with Double Halos, all set in Platinum with 18k Prongs for the Canary Diamond.  Its Truely Amazing!  So Blessed!



Congratulations! Gorgeous ring!


----------



## CCole187

Chanel1717 said:
			
		

> So my boo popped the big question with the most amazing Tiffany & Co Canary Diamond 1.17 Center Stone with Double Halos, all set in Platinum with 18k Prongs for the Canary Diamond.  Its Truely Amazing!  So Blessed!



I love Canary diamonds.  This is stunning!  Great taste!!!


----------



## fashiontattle

lucydee said:
			
		

> I love it!  Absolutely Stunning!
> Congrats!



Thank u so much!! :")


----------



## friday13bride

Chanel1717 said:
			
		

> So my boo popped the big question with the most amazing Tiffany & Co Canary Diamond 1.17 Center Stone with Double Halos, all set in Platinum with 18k Prongs for the Canary Diamond.  Its Truely Amazing!  So Blessed!



Absolutely breathtakingly beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Laura miss said:
			
		

> Not my engagement rings.....
> but nearly as important to me.
> One is a .50ct Cartier wedding diamond band my BF bought for me in a very 'pretty woman' moment in Cartier in bond street as a celebration for finding out i was expecting our son.
> When he bought that he said he would buy me a bigger one from Tiffany's when I had given birth...
> So that's was my crazy man did.
> It's a Tiffany .91 vvs1 E classic engagement ring.
> Both of these, my sons 2 and we are still not engaged tho!!



Gorgeous! I want a pretty woman moment...sighhhh.


----------



## Younna

fashiontattle said:
			
		

> I have been looking at all these beautiful rings for months admiring them
> I'm finally in the club! Engaged as of this morning! And here is my ring (:
> 
> It's  3.5 center diamond round brilliant cut, color E, VVS and idk how many carrots around, halo setting..
> 
> Sorry for the bad iphone pics (:



Impressive finger coverage factor!


----------



## fashiontattle

Younna said:
			
		

> Impressive finger coverage factor!



Thank u!!! I'm so in love with it


----------



## cung

Chanel1717 said:


> So my boo popped the big question with the most amazing Tiffany & Co Canary Diamond 1.17 Center Stone with Double Halos, all set in Platinum with 18k Prongs for the Canary Diamond.  Its Truely Amazing!  So Blessed!


keep looking at it. So gorj!!!!!


----------



## attyxthomas

I'm getting married in 2 weeks and I'm testing out the new wedding band that just arrived today. We didn't get it in a set so getting the wedding band and the ER to match was hard. But I think it's pretty close! Love em! Can't wait!
















These are iPhone pics. Sry the phone couldn't focus on the center diamond  too much fire for the iPhone to catch so it just made it blurry


----------



## Melissat765

Chanel1717 said:
			
		

> So my boo popped the big question with the most amazing Tiffany & Co Canary Diamond 1.17 Center Stone with Double Halos, all set in Platinum with 18k Prongs for the Canary Diamond.  Its Truely Amazing!  So Blessed!



STUNNING! I have a canary diamond and they are the most beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lonnicole

attyxthomas said:


> I'm getting married in 2 weeks and I'm testing out the new wedding band that just arrived today. We didn't get it in a set so getting the wedding band and the ER to match was hard. But I think it's pretty close! Love em! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970115
> 
> 
> These are iPhone pics. Sry the phone couldn't focus on the center diamond  too much fire for the iPhone to catch so it just made it blurry


beautiful diamond and setting!!! the pair match wonderfully.. what are the specs on the center diamond if you dont mind me asking


----------



## whoops

attyxthomas said:


> I'm getting married in 2 weeks and I'm testing out the new wedding band that just arrived today. We didn't get it in a set so getting the wedding band and the ER to match was hard. But I think it's pretty close! Love em! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970115
> 
> 
> These are iPhone pics. Sry the phone couldn't focus on the center diamond  too much fire for the iPhone to catch so it just made it blurry



The set looks great and I love the shape of your ?cushion? ! It's got great proportions.


----------



## attyxthomas

whoops said:


> The set looks great and I love the shape of your ?cushion? ! It's got great proportions.





lonnicole said:


> beautiful diamond and setting!!! the pair match wonderfully.. what are the specs on the center diamond if you dont mind me asking



Thanks guys  It's a 2.2 cushion, VVS2, J color. That's all I know :s


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

attyxthomas said:


> Thanks guys  It's a 2.2 cushion, VVS2, J color. That's all I know :s



wow!  it looks very white for j color!

pretty ring, congrats on your upcoming wedding


----------



## EpiFanatic

OMG!!  Can anyone say HEADLIGHT!!  Sooooo jealous!!  LOVE your ring!   Don't ever change that setting.  Just tell people to put on the shades.  



Bebebliss said:


> This thread is the best ever!  Love looking through it and seeing all the beautiful bling and different styles!  Love it so much I thought I'd contribute, too!
> 
> This is my upgrade after our original stone was chipped.  It's showing blue here, which I love!  But it has no fluorescence - kinda wish it did!  GIA triple ex, G SI2 3.98 carats in a simple plat Vatche setting.  We were very lucky to have found an eye clean SI2.  It was "born" only a couple of days before we snagged it!  I mean, the GIA cert was created just before our jeweler nabbed it for us...not that the diamond was born recently.  LOL, but wouldn't it be cute?  A little diamond nursery with "It's a girl!" or "It's a boy" over the little sparklies... Awwww!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

I just recently saw The Jewelry Box section of the forum and I'm thrilled as  jewelry is my first love  My husband proposed with this ring over five years ago and I still love it as much the day it was given to me. I love sapphires and he knew that, so for me he made the right choice.


----------



## moonlight67

bluebichonfrise said:
			
		

> I just recently saw The Jewelry Box section of the forum and I'm thrilled as  jewelry is my first love  My husband proposed with this ring over five years ago and I still love it as much the day it was given to me. I love sapphires and he knew that, so for me he made the right choice.



Wow that's stunning!! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Jeanxy

BunnyRoca said:
			
		

> We've been married for just over a month
> 
> Tiffany Novo (which he picked out all by himself) with a rose gold half eternity. Matchy-matchy is obviously not my thing.



Gorgeous! This is a beautiful combination and a beautiful diamond!!


----------



## mrs moulds

bluebichonfrise said:


> I just recently saw The Jewelry Box section of the forum and I'm thrilled as  jewelry is my first love  My husband proposed with this ring over five years ago and I still love it as much the day it was given to me. I love sapphires and he knew that, so for me he made the right choice.



Just beautiful!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!


















2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:


----------



## laurayuki

^ love this delicate and super gorgeous halo ring! love! enjoy it ! CONGRATS


----------



## Secret823

chanelqueenalek said:


> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:





Pink Diamond Halo!!! beautiful!! congrats!!


----------



## fashiontattle

chanelqueenalek said:
			
		

> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:



It's so gorgeous!! Enjoy!! :happy dance:


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

chanelqueenalek said:


> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:



so pretty!
congratulations!


----------



## rogersa

chanelqueenalek said:
			
		

> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:



That is absolutely amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## wild child

chanelqueenalek said:


> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:



This is really really pretty! Congrats.


----------



## karo

chanelqueenalek said:


> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:


Congratulations! Fabulous ring! Love the rose gold and pink diamont halo! Stunning!


----------



## etk123

chanelqueenalek said:


> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:



Oh my goodness it's gorgeous!!!!! Congratulations on your engagement and your amazing ring!


----------



## leasul2003

For our 10 year anniversary last year, I had my diamond reset. 1 cart princess cut in a kite setting with 1 carat brilliant cut diamond wrap. I have a finger, size 8. Not the best pics as they were taken with my phone.


----------



## cung

chanelqueenalek said:
			
		

> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:



It's so special, pink diamond halo in rose gold.... Absolutely stunning piece. Congrats!


----------



## cung

bluebichonfrise said:
			
		

> I just recently saw The Jewelry Box section of the forum and I'm thrilled as  jewelry is my first love  My husband proposed with this ring over five years ago and I still love it as much the day it was given to me. I love sapphires and he knew that, so for me he made the right choice.



It's SOOOO pretty and have a elegant look. Congrats! He does have a great taste in deed


----------



## chessmont

leasul2003 said:


> For our 10 year anniversary last year, I had my diamond reset. 1 cart princess cut in a kite setting with 1 carat brilliant cut diamond wrap. I have a finger, size 8. Not the best pics as they were taken with my phone.



I really like this setting - beautiful.


----------



## Molls

bluebichonfrise said:


> I just recently saw The Jewelry Box section of the forum and I'm thrilled as  jewelry is my first love  My husband proposed with this ring over five years ago and I still love it as much the day it was given to me. I love sapphires and he knew that, so for me he made the right choice.



I love your ring, it's gorgeous!


----------



## doulosforhim

My 20th Anniversary gift...He totally surprised me..I still can't believe it.
It's just perfect for me, I love it!!!


----------



## karo

^^^ Happy Anniversary! What a gorgeous ring! Congratulations!


----------



## doulosforhim

karo said:


> ^^^ Happy Anniversary! What a gorgeous ring! Congratulations!


Thank you 
Now I need to find a band for it.
I wish Tiffany made a matching bad for their Soleste.
I was considering the Novo band?


----------



## cung

doulosforhim said:


> My 20th Anniversary gift...He totally surprised me..I still can't believe it.
> It's just perfect for me, I love it!!!



it's stunning. Would you mind sharing the specs? I am looking for a soleste now, just wonder what size is fitted for me, both carat size and price


----------



## chelonmelon

chanelqueenalek said:
			
		

> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:



Beautiful! I would like something similar. Dud GE have it made? Or purchased somewhere?


----------



## chelonmelon

doulosforhim said:
			
		

> My 20th Anniversary gift...He totally surprised me..I still can't believe it.
> It's just perfect for me, I love it!!!



I love this ring!! What are the specs?


----------



## lonnicole

doulosforhim said:


> My 20th Anniversary gift...He totally surprised me..I still can't believe it.
> It's just perfect for me, I love it!!!


Love it! Of course I'm biased it looks identical to mine. I had to do a double take that I didn't accidentally post a pic!


----------



## doulosforhim

lonnicole said:


> Love it! Of course I'm biased it looks identical to mine. I had to do a double take that I didn't accidentally post a pic!



Lol

It is stunning


----------



## doulosforhim

cung said:


> it's stunning. Would you mind sharing the specs? I am looking for a soleste now, just wonder what size is fitted for me, both carat size and price



Thank you.
I am not sure of the specs..will have to post them when I receive the paperwork.


----------



## RedLace

I will always love her. Lol


----------



## RedLace

RedLace said:
			
		

> I will always love her. Lol



Sorry. The rest wasn't included. 2 3/4 Carats. Center stone 1.60. The app was acting up. It was a Christmas engagement.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Thanks everyone!!! love all of your rings, a little bit of sparkle can bring so much joy!


----------



## lazeny

I just got married... It was a JOP wedding. My e-ring is RB in YG and my matching wedding band is 2.5mm YG band from Cartier. My husband wears the 4mm. Sorry for my fat and swollen fingers. I came down with the flu the weekend before the wedding and I got so bloated because I was drinking gallons of tea.


----------



## mrwata

chanelqueenalek said:


> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:



Nice ring!


----------



## Rapunchel

lazeny said:
			
		

> I just got married... It was a JOP wedding. My e-ring is RB in YG and my matching wedding band is 2.5mm YG band from Cartier. My husband wears the 4mm. Sorry for my fat and swollen fingers. I came down with the flu the weekend before the wedding and I got so bloated because I was drinking gallons of tea.



I love your rings! Really elegant and timeless!


----------



## elzi

lazeny said:


> I just got married... It was a JOP wedding. My e-ring is RB in YG and my matching wedding band is 2.5mm YG band from Cartier. My husband wears the 4mm. Sorry for my fat and swollen fingers. I came down with the flu the weekend before the wedding and I got so bloated because I was drinking gallons of tea.



Beautiful simplicity! My wedding set is very very similar! Similar sized solitaire and my wedding band is the same cartier ring except in pink gold


----------



## Tropigal3

Image missing so try again


----------



## Tropigal3

Lets try this again.

I went to a stone dealer who I know with the intention of getting a round solitaire.  He showed me a radiant cut square with trilliant sides and I fell in love!  We celebrate 18 years next February.  




Ooo...close up of the hand is kinda scary!


----------



## chelonmelon

elzi said:
			
		

> Beautiful simplicity! My wedding set is very very similar! Similar sized solitaire and my wedding band is the same cartier ring except in pink gold



Can you show pics of your pink gold rings?


----------



## nc.girl

Tropigal3 said:


> Lets try this again.
> 
> I went to a stone dealer who I know with the intention of getting a round solitaire.  He showed me a radiant cut square with trilliant sides and I fell in love!  We celebrate 18 years next February.
> 
> View attachment 1982754
> 
> 
> Ooo...close up of the hand is kinda scary!



Hands? What hands? I'm sorry; I must've been distracted by that gorgeous ring!


----------



## rohansingh

*Oh What a lovely gift of engagement.........!!!!*


----------



## elzi

chelonmelon said:
			
		

> Can you show pics of your pink gold rings?



Here you go, pinkgold cartier band without my e-ring. (First time posting via phone so I hope it works)


----------



## mrs moulds

bluebichonfrise said:


> I just recently saw The Jewelry Box section of the forum and I'm thrilled as  jewelry is my first love  My husband proposed with this ring over five years ago and I still love it as much the day it was given to me. I love sapphires and he knew that, so for me he made the right choice.



Your ring is exquisite!


----------



## mrs moulds

ArielleBMW said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so new to this forum but I am enjoying so much all the pictures.
> 
> 
> I wanted to post my engagement ring but I got it on our 10 year anniversary because I knew he couldn't afford it and I chose to wait.
> 
> I hope it uploads.  Center stone is 2.7 carats, H color, excellent cut and surrounded by baguettes



Love it!
One of these days, I will share a picture of my e-ring and band. I still haven't figured out to up load the picture!


----------



## chelonmelon

elzi said:
			
		

> Here you go, pinkgold cartier band without my e-ring. (First time posting via phone so I hope it works)



Beautiful!!! E-ring?


----------



## wtblvr

This is my set. Upgrade from my original. Married 23 years. Center is 1.25 ct. set in platinum. My original was a marquise sapphire so I kept that color in my upgrade. Sapphires are my favorite.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

My anniversary remount!

Brilliant cut, 4.10 J-K VVS1 in a Platinum halo setting. My dream ring


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here's mine!


----------



## JDAVID

wtblvr said:


> This is my set. Upgrade from my original. Married 23 years. Center is 1.25 ct. set in platinum. My original was a marquise sapphire so I kept that color in my upgrade. Sapphires are my favorite.



Beautiful!!


----------



## baglover1973

wtblvr said:


> This is my set. Upgrade from my original. Married 23 years. Center is 1.25 ct. set in platinum. My original was a marquise sapphire so I kept that color in my upgrade. Sapphires are my favorite.



stunning!


----------



## Theren

WindyCityCoco said:


> My anniversary remount!
> 
> Brilliant cut, 4.10 J-K VVS1 in a Platinum halo setting. My dream ring


holy beautiful!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

WindyCityCoco said:


> My anniversary remount!
> 
> Brilliant cut, 4.10 J-K VVS1 in a Platinum halo setting. My dream ring



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Beautiful rings, ladies! 
 here is mine.. 2 ct round brilliant solitaire in color F and SI2. 




And here's a pic with my wedding band. 




Thanks for letting me share! Happy Holidays! 
Sorry for the poor quality of the pic. It was super sunny today and pic was taken with my phone.


----------



## justpeachy4397

wtblvr said:
			
		

> This is my set. Upgrade from my original. Married 23 years. Center is 1.25 ct. set in platinum. My original was a marquise sapphire so I kept that color in my upgrade. Sapphires are my favorite.



Wow this is stunning!


----------



## lucydee

wtblvr said:


> This is my set. Upgrade from my original. Married 23 years. Center is 1.25 ct. set in platinum. My original was a marquise sapphire so I kept that color in my upgrade. Sapphires are my favorite.



Gorgeous! Love the sapphire with diamond!


----------



## friday13bride

wtblvr said:
			
		

> This is my set. Upgrade from my original. Married 23 years. Center is 1.25 ct. set in platinum. My original was a marquise sapphire so I kept that color in my upgrade. Sapphires are my favorite.



Beautiful ! I too,  love sapphires.  My wedding band is an eternity band w diamonds and sapphires


----------



## needloub

chanelqueenalek said:


> Just got engaged at 21 to bf of 5 years!! soooooooooooooooooooooo happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ct platinum with rose gold and pink diamond halo!!!! :rockettes:



Very unique...congratulations!


----------



## HauteMama

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Beautiful rings, ladies!
> here is mine.. 2 ct round brilliant solitaire in color F and SI2.
> 
> View attachment 1991646
> 
> 
> And here's a pic with my wedding band.
> 
> View attachment 1991647
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Happy Holidays!
> Sorry for the poor quality of the pic. It was super sunny today and pic was taken with my phone.



Wow! Blindingly white and gorgeous! You have a beautiful set!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

HauteMama said:


> Wow! Blindingly white and gorgeous! You have a beautiful set!



Thank you! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sisil

WindyCityCoco said:


> My anniversary remount!
> 
> Brilliant cut, 4.10 J-K VVS1 in a Platinum halo setting. My dream ring


So gorgeous!


----------



## elliesaurus

My bf of 5 years proposed over the weekend with this De Beers-inspired ring -




I'm completely over the moon with how he became such a diamond expert and made it his pet project.


----------



## fashiontattle

elliesaurus said:
			
		

> My bf of 5 years proposed over the weekend with this De Beers-inspired ring -
> 
> I'm completely over the moon with how he became such a diamond expert and made it his pet project.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## kaitydid

elliesaurus said:


> My bf of 5 years proposed over the weekend with this De Beers-inspired ring -
> 
> View attachment 1995425
> 
> 
> I'm completely over the moon with how he became such a diamond expert and made it his pet project.



That's a gorgeous ring! He did such a good job! Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## justpeachy4397

a.s.h.l.e.y said:
			
		

> Beautiful rings, ladies!
> here is mine.. 2 ct round brilliant solitaire in color F and SI2.
> 
> And here's a pic with my wedding band.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Happy Holidays!
> Sorry for the poor quality of the pic. It was super sunny today and pic was taken with my phone.



So gorgeous! Sophisticated and elegant!


----------



## cung

elliesaurus said:


> My bf of 5 years proposed over the weekend with this De Beers-inspired ring -
> 
> View attachment 1995425
> 
> 
> I'm completely over the moon with how he became such a diamond expert and made it his pet project.


he did a good job. Congrats and enjoy your ring, such a stunning piece


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

elliesaurus said:
			
		

> My bf of 5 years proposed over the weekend with this De Beers-inspired ring -
> 
> I'm completely over the moon with how he became such a diamond expert and made it his pet project.



Congrats!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Stina Lee

My boyfriend of 4 years proposed to me this week! He picked and designed the ring for me and worked on it for months. Totally surprised me the night before Xmas eve! 

2.01 carat ring.  Round solitaire center stone F quality SI1 clarity on micro pave band!


----------



## moonlight67

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> My boyfriend of 4 years proposed to me this week! He picked and designed the ring for me and worked on it for months. Totally surprised me the night before Xmas eve!
> 
> 2.01 carat ring.  Round solitaire center stone F quality SI1 clarity on micro pave band!



Congrats!!!! It's beautiful!! Looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## kbella86

After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!

3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...


----------



## Stina Lee

kbella86 said:
			
		

> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...



Congratulations! It's beautiful!!! What an exciting time in life! Enjoy!!


----------



## Stina Lee

moonlight67 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!! It's beautiful!! Looks perfect on you!!!



Thank you so much!!! We are thrilled!!


----------



## iPanerai

I want to start my own thread but since I'm new I dont have permission so I thought I'd ask here.  Can anyone tell me about Verragio?  My girlfriend really likes them and they seem relatively inexpensive but I have no clue what I am talking about so I was hoping one of you could help me.  She likes Parisian-105.  I was hoping to get something with a 3kt diamond and I'm wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## RosiePink

kbella86 said:


> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...



OMG


----------



## moonlight67

kbella86 said:
			
		

> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...



Congrats! It's so beautiful!


----------



## m_ushi

kbella86 said:
			
		

> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...



It's absolutely beautiful! Congratsss!!!


----------



## lonnicole

kbella86

absolutely beautiful!!! congrats, that is one stunning ring!!!


----------



## KellyChan05

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.


Beautiful...


----------



## KellyChan05

elliesaurus said:


> My bf of 5 years proposed over the weekend with this De Beers-inspired ring -
> 
> View attachment 1995425
> 
> 
> I'm completely over the moon with how he became such a diamond expert and made it his pet project.


Congrats.. Beautiful ring...


----------



## Jeanxy

kbella86 said:
			
		

> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...



YAYYY! You got your yellow diamond!! It looks absolutely beautiful on you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## kaitydid

Stina Lee said:


> My boyfriend of 4 years proposed to me this week! He picked and designed the ring for me and worked on it for months. Totally surprised me the night before Xmas eve!
> 
> 2.01 carat ring.  Round solitaire center stone F quality SI1 clarity on micro pave band!



Gorgeous and elegant! It looks lovely on your hand! Your fiance did a wonderful job on the ring. Congratulations!



kbella86 said:


> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...



Wow! That is one beautiful ring! The yellow diamond makes it so unique. Congratulations!


----------



## pursenation

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Beautiful rings, ladies!
> here is mine.. 2 ct round brilliant solitaire in color F and SI2.
> 
> View attachment 1991646
> 
> 
> And here's a pic with my wedding band.
> 
> View attachment 1991647
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Happy Holidays!
> Sorry for the poor quality of the pic. It was super sunny today and pic was taken with my phone.


I looooove your ring. It's so elegant!. What's the ring size??


----------



## Theren

kbella86 said:


> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...



Welcome to the yellow diamond club! Its beautiful!


----------



## ame

kbella86 said:


> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...



WOW! GORGEOUS! Congrats!!!


----------



## karo

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> My boyfriend of 4 years proposed to me this week! He picked and designed the ring for me and worked on it for months. Totally surprised me the night before Xmas eve!
> 
> 2.01 carat ring.  Round solitaire center stone F quality SI1 clarity on micro pave band!



Congratulations! Stunning ring!


----------



## karo

kbella86 said:
			
		

> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...



Congratulations! Fabulous ring!


----------



## Stina Lee

kaitydid said:
			
		

> Gorgeous and elegant! It looks lovely on your hand! Your fiance did a wonderful job on the ring. Congratulations!
> 
> Wow! That is one beautiful ring! The yellow diamond makes it so unique. Congratulations!






			
				karo said:
			
		

> Congratulations! Stunning ring!



Thank you so much! I love it!


----------



## attyxthomas

iPanerai said:
			
		

> I want to start my own thread but since I'm new I dont have permission so I thought I'd ask here.  Can anyone tell me about Verragio?  My girlfriend really likes them and they seem relatively inexpensive but I have no clue what I am talking about so I was hoping one of you could help me.  She likes Parisian-105.  I was hoping to get something with a 3kt diamond and I'm wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction.



I've got a verragio and absolutely in love with it. Just an FYI, it costs a little more for center stones bigger than 1.5ct. Only because they have to custom make it to fit your stone (~5 weeks). I've got a 2.5 cushion center on mine. The ones they make in store and ready to purchase are all to fit 1.5ct or less. So just keep that in mind with the timing and all.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

kbella86 said:


> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...




congrats!!!  gorgeous yellow diamond!


----------



## Lalaloopy

Hi girls

We had a custom made ring completed, we wanted something similar to the tiffany grace engagement ring and I struggled to find a lot of info on the Internet so here is my pic 

Xx


----------



## Jeanxy

Lalaloopy said:
			
		

> Hi girls
> 
> We had a custom made ring completed, we wanted something similar to the tiffany grace engagement ring and I struggled to find a lot of info on the Internet so here is my pic
> 
> Xx



Very pretty ring. Congrats!


----------



## kaitydid

Lalaloopy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> We had a custom made ring completed, we wanted something similar to the tiffany grace engagement ring and I struggled to find a lot of info on the Internet so here is my pic
> 
> Xx



Beautiful!


----------



## lucydee

kbella86 said:


> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...



Super Gorgeous ring and so happy for you!
Congrats!


----------



## needloub

kbella86 said:


> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...


Just absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## LDDChanel

kbella86 said:


> After many years and a baby, we are finally engaged  Words can't express my happiness!
> 
> 3.03 radiant cut center, fancy yellow VS1 and I'm not sure about the total carat weight. Thanks for letting me share ladies. Can't believe I'm apart of this thread...


This is absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

cung said:


> It's SOOOO pretty and have a elegant look. Congrats! He does have a great taste in deed



Thank you so much! I was pretty shocked and thrilled that he went the sapphire route with my engagement ring. He knew how much I loved them and put a lot of thought into it. Thank you so much for the compliment


----------



## bluebichonfrise

wtblvr said:


> This is my set. Upgrade from my original. Married 23 years. Center is 1.25 ct. set in platinum. My original was a marquise sapphire so I kept that color in my upgrade. Sapphires are my favorite.



Sapphires are my absolute favorite as well. Your set is just stunning!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Molls said:


> I love your ring, it's gorgeous!



Thank you so much for the compliment


----------



## Docjeun

jmaemonte said:


> Hi!  As a lot of you know I started a thread on my newly re-set yellow diamond by Tacori.    The white diamond set is my original wedding set that I mostly wear on my right hand now.  Here are the specs on both ring sets:
> 
> Yellow Diamond:
> Platinum
> 4.83 carat natural fancy yellow
> VS2
> Setting:  2.36 ctw
> Eternity Wedding Band: 1.51 ctw
> 
> White Diamond Set:
> Platinum
> 1.63 carat princess cut D color Internally Flawless
> 
> Wedding band:  JB Starr 1.65 carat channel set princess cut diamonds


Hi there, I'm thinking of getting a wide band similar to your princess but, my ring is an emerald cut at 3 carats, my only hesitation is that I'm afraid it will scratch easily and since the band is so wide will look terrible.  Do you have that problem at all?
Love all your rings.


----------



## Docjeun

Kraut said:


> Some gorgeous rings, ladies!!
> I only have pictures from my wedding so here's mine.


I wish I could see the engagement ring on your hand.
I'm thinking of getting a wide band pretty much like yours, do you find that if it gets scratched it still looks pretty and shiny?


----------



## fallfromgrace

All the rings are gorgeous! I loved seeing all the different styles. Now I'm off to take pics of mine to post


----------



## myown

my engagement ring.

My boyfriend proposed to me on 25th december. I am so happy!

I want to plan the wedding now!!!!

Sadly the ring is too big for my ring-finger. but it´s the smallest it could be. I will keep it on my forefinger. so there is space for the wedding-ring.

(my pics. uploaded on tumblr)


----------



## lucydee

wtblvr said:


> This is my set. Upgrade from my original. Married 23 years. Center is 1.25 ct. set in platinum. My original was a marquise sapphire so I kept that color in my upgrade. Sapphires are my favorite.


Gorgeous rings!  Love it!


----------



## JOJA

^^^  Sorry so BIG!  Still trying to figure out this posting pictures thing.


----------



## elliesaurus

fashiontattle said:


> Beautiful!!!





kaitydid said:


> That's a gorgeous ring! He did such a good job! Congratulations on your engagement!





cung said:


> he did a good job. Congrats and enjoy your ring, such a stunning piece





BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Congrats!  It's beautiful!





KellyChan05 said:


> Congrats.. Beautiful ring...



Thank you, everyone! Even the pave sparkles like crazy but I have trouble capturing it on camera.


----------



## jmaemonte

Trulyadiva said:


> Hi there, I'm thinking of getting a wide band similar to your princess but, my ring is an emerald cut at 3 carats, my only hesitation is that I'm afraid it will scratch easily and since the band is so wide will look terrible.  Do you have that problem at all?
> Love all your rings.



HI!  I have had my ring for almost 10 years now and have had it polished once.  I find that it did have very light scratches but they were hardly noticeable to be honest.  The princess cut was my original ring before I received the yellow and I alternate between the two so I don't wear it everyday now.  I think a thicker band on a 3 carat emerald would be breathtaking!  Good luck with your decision and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Docjeun

jmaemonte said:


> HI!  I have had my ring for almost 10 years now and have had it polished once.  I find that it did have very light scratches but they were hardly noticeable to be honest.  The princess cut was my original ring before I received the yellow and I alternate between the two so I don't wear it everyday now.  I think a thicker band on a 3 carat emerald would be breathtaking!  Good luck with your decision and let us know what you decide.



Thanks for your quick response, I appreciate it.


----------



## pquiles

Not my best photo.  Engagement ring 3 carats emerald cut center, princess cut sides.   Wedding bands are .9 carats each,  VVS1, colorless.


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> not my best photo.  Engagement ring 3 carats emerald cut center, princess cut sides.   Wedding bands are .9 carats each,  vvs1, colorless.


----------



## every1dreams

Have posted before, waaaayyyy back. Have been enjoying all the lovely additions since. 

I'm thinking of adding another eternity band. I had 2 1/2ct bands originally, then after my original upgrade I gave them to my 15 yr old daughter thinking I'd get bigger ones (should've known better) she lost 1 and then when I finally made my decision it looked best with my original eternity bands but I only had one  I was happy with it, still am, but want to replace the one my daughter lost.

So I hinted to DH to get it for me for valentine's, hopefully I'll be updating then...wish me luck!!!


----------



## pquiles

every1dreams said:
			
		

> Have posted before, waaaayyyy back. Have been enjoying all the lovely additions since.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding another eternity band. I had 2 1/2ct bands originally, then after my original upgrade I gave them to my 15 yr old daughter thinking I'd get bigger ones (should've known better) she lost 1 and then when I finally made my decision it looked best with my original eternity bands but I only had one  I was happy with it, still am, but want to replace the one my daughter lost.
> 
> So I hinted to DH to get it for me for valentine's, hopefully I'll be updating then...wish me luck!!!



Love it!  You took really awesome pics that highlights the details.


----------



## Graphix Chick

JOJA said:


> Here's my re-set (3rd) and my eternity band.  Engagement ring is Pear and was my MIL's ~ 2 carats, SI.  Eternity band is round brilliant ~ 3.62 carats, VS, color is F or G I don't remember.  Not the best pictures....



What a beautiful ring to inherit 

I'm in awe with your eternity ring as well.


----------



## every1dreams

pquiles said:
			
		

> Love it!  You took really awesome pics that highlights the details.



Thank you  the details were the selling point when we chose it


----------



## VivianYY

Maukalani said:


> I posted this in the yellow diamond thread a couple of weeks ago and thought I'd post it here too for reference. A Tiffany yellow diamond bezet, 1.81 vivid yellow on a size six finger.  Thanks for letting me share it!
> 
> View attachment 1726082



Beautiful ring!! Would you be so kind to upload a picture of the side profile of your bezet ring, I am curious to see what it looks like, thanks you so much!!!


----------



## Maukalani

VivianYY said:
			
		

> Beautiful ring!! Would you be so kind to upload a picture of the side profile of your bezet ring, I am curious to see what it looks like, thanks you so much!!!



Hello Vi!

Here are some pics I just took with my iPhone. I'm sorry; these are just not the best pics. Maybe I'll have my hubby take some with a regular camera if these aren't working for you


----------



## VivianYY

Maukalani said:


> Hello Vi!
> 
> Here are some pics I just took with my iPhone. I'm sorry; these are just not the best pics. Maybe I'll have my hubby take some with a regular camera if these aren't working for you
> 
> View attachment 2009856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009862



Thanks for the quick response, you are so kind!! If it's not too much trouble I would love to see more pictures, I want to make sure my jeweler makes it right.


----------



## st.love

I posted my set here not too long ago but my DH upgraded my band this Christmas! Heres my new 1 ct 7 stone band


----------



## Jeanxy

st.love said:


> I posted my set here not too long ago but my DH upgraded my band this Christmas! Heres my new 1 ct 7 stone band



Gorgeous set! That band is beautiful!


----------



## st.love

Jeanxy said:


> Gorgeous set! Thay band is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Jeanek

Here's my set


----------



## Jeanek

I love this thread! So many gorgeous rings in one spot!


----------



## mrwata

Jeanek said:


> View attachment 2012041
> 
> Here's my set


OMG, so cute! Where is the pink and diamond ring from??


----------



## mrwata

JOJA said:


> Here's my re-set (3rd) and my eternity band.  Engagement ring is Pear and was my MIL's ~ 2 carats, SI.  Eternity band is round brilliant ~ 3.62 carats, VS, color is F or G I don't remember.  Not the best pictures....


I'm in love with your eternity band.  So pretty


----------



## Jeanek

mrwata said:


> OMG, so cute! Where is the pink and diamond ring from??


Thanks! It's a diamond/sapphire band set in rose gold from Brian Gavin


----------



## Maukalani

VivianYY said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick response, you are so kind!! If it's not too much trouble I would love to see more pictures, I want to make sure my jeweler makes it right.



Hi ...let me see what I can do with a proper camera when I get home tonight...I'll be back!


----------



## etk123

st.love said:


> I posted my set here not too long ago but my DH upgraded my band this Christmas! Heres my new 1 ct 7 stone band


Dreamy!!! 


Jeanek said:


> View attachment 2012041
> 
> Here's my set


Beautiful set!!


----------



## elzi

Jeanek said:


> View attachment 2012041
> 
> Here's my set


Super gorgeous diamond/sapphire band!


----------



## Graphix Chick

Maukalani said:


> Hello Vi!
> 
> Here are some pics I just took with my iPhone. I'm sorry; these are just not the best pics. Maybe I'll have my hubby take some with a regular camera if these aren't working for you
> 
> View attachment 2009856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009862



Looks beautiful. Do you by chance have any photos of a straight on view? Only side views here. Dying to see!


----------



## Maukalani

Graphix Chick said:
			
		

> Looks beautiful. Do you by chance have any photos of a straight on view? Only side views here. Dying to see!



Here you go . I also posted better side views in the thread about Bezet style rings on the main page which is current now. 




Please excuse how dirty it is! Should've cleaned it before taking pics but was in a rush.


----------



## karylicious

Mine


----------



## every1dreams

karylicious said:
			
		

> mine



beautiful!!!!


----------



## karylicious

every1dreams said:
			
		

> beautiful!!!!



Thanks


----------



## angelakizer

My set (tiny, but I'm not a big ring person, so I wanted something small). Tiffany setting, Brilliant cut, E / VVS1, .25 carat, Size 5 (set in Platinum).












(Sorry about the blur, camera would not focus!)


----------



## kaitydid

angelakizer said:


> My set (tiny, but I'm not a big ring person, so I wanted something small). Tiffany setting, Brilliant cut, E / VVS1, .25 carat, Size 5 (set in Platinum).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry about the blur, camera would not focus!)



I love your set! It's very simple, but it's also very beautiful and very elegant. When the time comes, I would like a set like yours. I don't wear jewelry with the exception of a few pieces, so I love the look of simple sets.


----------



## angelakizer

kaitydid said:


> I love your set! It's very simple, but it's also very beautiful and very elegant. When the time comes, I would like a set like yours. I don't wear jewelry with the exception of a few pieces, so I love the look of simple sets.



Thank you!


----------



## designer1

Hubby bought me a sweet lil diamond band for Christmas (to add to my collection), so I thought I'd snap a pic at lunch today. Here it is with my e-ring! LOVE them together!


----------



## Theren

designer1 said:


> Hubby bought me a sweet lil diamond band for Christmas (to add to my collection), so I thought I'd snap a pic at lunch today. Here it is with my e-ring! LOVE them together!


Not so little but beautiful!


----------



## designer1

Not sure whose ring this is, but seen it on this forum somewhere. Its 13 carats!! I don't think I've seen a bigger or more beautiful set, so for fun, I made this funny little comparison pic..lol
(NOTE: I love my ring, its the prefect size for me!!)
My "frozen pond" and her "Olympic size hockey rink"


----------



## shiny_things

There are some truly beautiful rings in this thread.

I am very partial to cushion cut halos with pave bands. Think Khloe Kardashian, but smaller.

I can only hope if my boyfriend proposes he goes for that style. Luckily I have tiny fingers, so even a small diamond (by tpf's standards!) should look larger.


----------



## LittleLover

designer1 said:


> Not sure whose ring this is, but seen it on this forum somewhere. Its 13 carats!! I don't think I've seen a bigger or more beautiful set, so for fun, I made this funny little comparison pic..lol
> (NOTE: I love my ring, its the prefect size for me!!)
> My "frozen pond" and her "Olympic size hockey rink"



Wow! That is a hockey ring! A big, beautiful, sparkly hockey rink lol! 

I *love* your ring and setting! Is that the Legacy?


----------



## mrwata

designer1 said:


> not sure whose ring this is, but seen it on this forum somewhere. Its 13 carats!! I don't think i've seen a bigger or more beautiful set, so for fun, i made this funny little comparison pic..lol
> (note: I love my ring, its the prefect size for me!!)
> my "frozen pond" and her "olympic size hockey rink"


holy crap that's huge!!!


----------



## cung

designer1 said:


> Not sure whose ring this is, but seen it on this forum somewhere. Its 13 carats!! I don't think I've seen a bigger or more beautiful set, so for fun, I made this funny little comparison pic..lol
> (NOTE: I love my ring, its the prefect size for me!!)
> My "frozen pond" and her "Olympic size hockey rink"


OMG, could not imagine how to wear that hockey ring around. Must be very heavy on your finger though... I like your ring better. Is it a legacy?


----------



## designer1

I had my ring mount custom made in Toronto, Ontario. I wanted something similar to the Legacy. Its a round diamond (just shy of 2 carats), but in a halo shape setting. I love it, and happy that it turned out as beautifully as it did. At first it was mounted with double prongs (claw-like as Leon Mege is known for) in a solitaire setting, but one prong broke off after day 2, and when I brought it back, they reset it with UGLY prongs. I was sooo disappointed, that I sent it out of town and had someone different start from scratch making an entirely different setting with the pics I provided.


----------



## elzi

angelakizer said:


> My set (tiny, but I'm not a big ring person, so I wanted something small). Tiffany setting, Brilliant cut, E / VVS1, .25 carat, Size 5 (set in Platinum).
> 
> (Sorry about the blur, camera would not focus!)



Love this! I too went for an awesome small diamond and plain band


----------



## Diamond_girl

Hi everyone! I've been admiring all the gorgeous rings on this forum for a while and now very happy to add my own picture
I got engaged on New Year's Eve and I love my diamond but thinking of changing the setting. 
I had no idea ill have such a hard time deciding on a setting since I'm in the jewelry business for 5 years and sold hundreds of engagement rings you would think I know what I like But let me tell you , all the rings on here are beautiful!


----------



## Diamond_girl

Oh and I definitely need to take a better picture


----------



## outtacontrol

Diamond_girl said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I've been admiring all the gorgeous rings on this forum for a while and now very happy to add my own picture
> I got engaged on New Year's Eve and I love my diamond but thinking of changing the setting.
> I had no idea ill have such a hard time deciding on a setting since I'm in the jewelry business for 5 years and sold hundreds of engagement rings you would think I know what I like But let me tell you , all the rings on here are beautiful!



Beautiful! For solitaires my favorite from looking at all the beautiful rings here is the classic Tiffany (although thats not what I have- mines a thin pave band with a Halo with an RB)I think it would look gorgeous with your stone! Congratulations in your engagement!


----------



## Greentea

Diamond_girl said:


> Hi everyone! I've been admiring all the gorgeous rings on this forum for a while and now very happy to add my own picture
> I got engaged on New Year's Eve and I love my diamond but thinking of changing the setting.
> I had no idea ill have such a hard time deciding on a setting since I'm in the jewelry business for 5 years and sold hundreds of engagement rings you would think I know what I like But let me tell you , all the rings on here are beautiful!



See - this is my dream ring, simple and chic and timeless! I also love pave or other diamond settings but I can't get over a solitaire like this paired with a big diamond band or small stack of micro pave goodies. Congrats - it's stunning!!!!


----------



## every1dreams

Diamond_girl said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I've been admiring all the gorgeous rings on this forum for a while and now very happy to add my own picture
> I got engaged on New Year's Eve and I love my diamond but thinking of changing the setting.
> I had no idea ill have such a hard time deciding on a setting since I'm in the jewelry business for 5 years and sold hundreds of engagement rings you would think I know what I like But let me tell you , all the rings on here are beautiful!



Why diff setting tho, this is just perfect!!!




			
				Greentea said:
			
		

> See - this is my dream ring, simple and chic and timeless! I also love pave or other diamond settings but I can't get over a solitaire like this paired with a big diamond band or small stack of micro pave goodies. Congrats - it's stunning!!!!



Ditto!!! Love mine n I'm a princess cut kinda gal... But I gotta be honest. With this size you hardly need or want anything more than a simple eternity or even plain band.


----------



## Diamond_girl

Thank you for nice comments! my fiancé likes the solitaire best, he doesn't want anything distracting from the stone. I'm now kinda leaning toward leaving it plain and definitely get a nice big eternity band. I love halo rings but I already have 2 others which are my right hand rings, so probably leaving the e-ring plain would be ok.


----------



## nichols5991

designer1 said:


> Not sure whose ring this is, but seen it on this forum somewhere. Its 13 carats!! I don't think I've seen a bigger or more beautiful set, so for fun, I made this funny little comparison pic..lol
> (NOTE: I love my ring, its the prefect size for me!!)
> My "frozen pond" and her "Olympic size hockey rink"



 Good God, is that real??  I'd seriously be afraid to wear it.


----------



## floridasun8

Diamond_girl said:


> Hi everyone! I've been admiring all the gorgeous rings on this forum for a while and now very happy to add my own picture
> I got engaged on New Year's Eve and I love my diamond but thinking of changing the setting.
> I had no idea ill have such a hard time deciding on a setting since I'm in the jewelry business for 5 years and sold hundreds of engagement rings you would think I know what I like But let me tell you , all the rings on here are beautiful!



I think it's beautiful and perfect the way it is!  Congrats!  

I would definitely do the eternity band option if it were mine.  Your ring now is classic and will never go out of style.  You never know with other styles.  Let your diamond remain the star of the show is what I always say!


----------



## lubird217

Diamond_girl said:


> Thank you for nice comments! my fiancé likes the solitaire best, he doesn't want anything distracting from the stone. I'm now kinda leaning toward leaving it plain and definitely get a nice big eternity band. I love halo rings but I already have 2 others which are my right hand rings, so probably leaving the e-ring plain would be ok.



It's perfect and beautiful! Get a gorgeous eternity with it or a 5-stone or a pave band and it will pair well with whatever you pick.

Look, I told DH from day 1, I promise to be faithful to him, not the ring. The rings will change


----------



## every1dreams

lubird217 said:
			
		

> It's perfect and beautiful! Get a gorgeous eternity with it or a 5-stone or a pave band and it will pair well with whatever you pick.
> 
> Look, I told DH from day 1, I promise to be faithful to him, not the ring. The rings will change



I def concur. It's going on 13 yrs and I'm on my 3rd e-ring and 5th band. I do still have my original stones tho, they're on my right hand, and I gave the old bands to my daughter n niece. Not sure if its bc it's new but this last one's my fave, then again, who am I kidding, I'll probably get itchy again in 4 or 5 yrs.

I do admire those who have the same forever. My in laws were together 40yrs n mom still has original...


----------



## Mrs.JWT

Hi Ladies! Been lurking on this forum for awhile and never got to share my ring.  We got engaged May 2012 and our wedding date is set for August 2013  My Tiffany ring Fi surprised me with. I love her.


----------



## Greentea

Sillie12 said:


> Hi Ladies! Been lurking on this forum for awhile and never got to share my ring.  We got engaged May 2012 and our wedding date is set for August 2013  My Tiffany ring Fi surprised me with. I love her.



Stunner!


----------



## CCole187

designer1 said:
			
		

> Hubby bought me a sweet lil diamond band for Christmas (to add to my collection), so I thought I'd snap a pic at lunch today. Here it is with my e-ring! LOVE them together!



He's a keeper if he is buying such sweet things!


----------



## beex26

designer1 said:


> Not sure whose ring this is, but seen it on this forum somewhere. Its 13 carats!! I don't think I've seen a bigger or more beautiful set, so for fun, I made this funny little comparison pic..lol
> (NOTE: I love my ring, its the prefect size for me!!)
> My "frozen pond" and her "Olympic size hockey rink"




beautiful


----------



## beex26

elzi said:


> Super gorgeous diamond/sapphire band!



I love it. It's beautiful.


----------



## Diamond_girl

Have decided to change my plain solitaire setting after all, ordered an eternity setting with 10pt diamonds all around can't wait!!


----------



## Docjeun

Diamond_girl said:


> Have decided to change my plain solitaire setting after all, ordered an eternity setting with 10pt diamonds all around can't wait!!


It's all about what you like best and what you want at the time. I think that your ring would look beautiful no matter your choice of setting would be.
I got engaged forty years ago, had my heart and head set on this particular set that was so "in style" at the time, my jeweller kept trying to talk me into getting a plain single solitaire, he said it was timeless, of course I didn't listen to him, to make a long story short, the ring was the least practical and to tell you the truth I don't think I wore it every day from day one and I still haven't, it was beautiful, the main stone was marquise shape and stood a little too high.  I kept snagging it onto everything I got near. So I just wish that I had listened and do wish I was still wearing that original ring. I guess I've gotten much more sentimental in my old age. lol
Good luck and enjoy your new ring.


----------



## Docjeun

Sillie12 said:


> Hi Ladies! Been lurking on this forum for awhile and never got to share my ring.  We got engaged May 2012 and our wedding date is set for August 2013  My Tiffany ring Fi surprised me with. I love her.


Perfect!


----------



## Docjeun

I was thinking as I was going thru this thread, how about a thread showing your original rings or comparing the original with you update or updates if you have more than one? Just a thought.


----------



## outtacontrol

Trulyadiva said:
			
		

> I was thinking as I was going thru this thread, how about a thread showing your original rings or comparing the original with you update or updates if you have more than one? Just a thought.



Great idea! You should start a thread!


----------



## ijen0311

Here's mine! I love it. My p-hub did such a great job.


----------



## Greentea

ijen0311 said:


> Here's mine! I love it. My p-hub did such a great job.



Love everything about it!


----------



## wintotty

Here's my new temp ring!


----------



## CMM

wintotty said:


> Here's my new temp ring!



Wintotty- what happened to your Leon Mege stunner?!?!


----------



## ame

Looks fantastic Wintotty!


----------



## mrwata

wintotty said:


> Here's my new temp ring!


That's really pretty!


----------



## Froggie

So excited to share your ladies all have beautiful sparkles! this is my engagement, 2.1 ct, IF(flawless), color E, ring size 6.5. Six prong setting of platinum on yellow gold. sorry for lower quality photo taken by phone. Enjoy!


----------



## Froggie

wintotty said:


> Here's my new temp ring!



wow, it's stunning!


----------



## Froggie

Froggie said:


> So excited to share your ladies all have beautiful sparkles! this is my engagement, 2.1 ct, IF(flawless), color E, ring size 6.5. Six prong setting of platinum on yellow gold. sorry for lower quality photo taken by phone. Enjoy!



Forgot to mention, it's also an ideal cut hubby had it made just for me!


----------



## karo

ijen0311 said:


> Here's mine! I love it. My p-hub did such a great job.



Congratulations! It's gorgeous!


----------



## karo

wintotty said:


> Here's my new temp ring!



What a stunner!


----------



## saenzio

wintotty said:
			
		

> Here's my new temp ring!



Wow, that's so beautiful


----------



## rogersa

wintotty said:
			
		

> Here's my new temp ring!



Beautiful!!


----------



## honey on boost

Here's my new engagement ring. The Fiance proposed on Christmas morning. I've been lurking this thread for years.. so glad I can finally contribute


----------



## kaitydid

honey on boost said:


> Here's my new engagement ring. The Fiance proposed on Christmas morning. I've been lurking this thread for years.. so glad I can finally contribute



Beautiful and very elegant! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## bag_krazy

Froggie said:


> wow, it's stunning!



Froggie..Wow.. timeless ring.. amazing specs!


----------



## twin-fun

Froggie said:


> So excited to share your ladies all have beautiful sparkles! this is my engagement, 2.1 ct, IF(flawless), color E, ring size 6.5. Six prong setting of platinum on yellow gold. sorry for lower quality photo taken by phone. Enjoy!



What a gorgeous ring! Love its clean design - so timeless and classic. And I adore the yellow gold. Nice to see something different in the see of white gold and platinum.


----------



## coulhou89

Not the best lighting but it is a Simon G. I have had it since 8-06-08


----------



## amrx87

Received this in atlantic city on 1/19/13!!! My dream ring  its a 2.02 carat pear shaped solitaire set in White gold. Not sure abt clarity or color, but it looks perfect to me!!!! My ring size is 5.25


----------



## karo

^^^ It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## amrx87

karo said:
			
		

> ^^^ It's gorgeous! Congratulations!



Thank you!!!!!! I cant stop smiling


----------



## Babsiegirl

amrx87 said:


> Received this in atlantic city on 1/19/13!!! My dream ring  its a 2.02 carat pear shaped solitaire set in White gold. Not sure abt clarity or color, but it looks perfect to me!!!! My ring size is 5.25



Just beautiful!!!


----------



## EMMJensen

Little over a carat cushion cut!


----------



## pianoprincess

Dear ladies! Sorry if I posted this in the wrong thread, but I'd really love some advice here! 

I just tried on my e-ring today- i think it's a little loose- is it really normal for the ring to slide to just below the finger joint? it doesnt fall off yet but i am thinking that for it to travel halfway down my finger, it is on the loose side. I was told by the SA as its winter our hands are colder and shrink, so i need to make sure its looser. Is this true? 

I tried a ring dummy that was a size smaller and it is snug,its not tight on my finger but i need to wriggle my finger as the ring gets stuck at the joint and it takes some pulling to get it off. 

I'd really love to know if i should resize it yet again - would you keep it at its current state or would you resize it a size smaller? 

Thanks!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

honey on boost said:


> Here's my new engagement ring. The Fiance proposed on Christmas morning. I've been lurking this thread for years.. so glad I can finally contribute



love it!  congratulations on your engagement


----------



## friday13bride

pianoprincess said:
			
		

> Dear ladies! Sorry if I posted this in the wrong thread, but I'd really love some advice here!
> 
> I just tried on my e-ring today- i think it's a little loose- is it really normal for the ring to slide to just below the finger joint? it doesnt fall off yet but i am thinking that for it to travel halfway down my finger, it is on the loose side. I was told by the SA as its winter our hands are colder and shrink, so i need to make sure its looser. Is this true?
> 
> I tried a ring dummy that was a size smaller and it is snug,its not tight on my finger but i need to wriggle my finger as the ring gets stuck at the joint and it takes some pulling to get it off.
> 
> I'd really love to know if i should resize it yet again - would you keep it at its current state or would you resize it a size smaller?
> 
> Thanks!



I would maybe try having your jeweler put sizing beads on the inside of your ring first.  Your ring shouldn't slide up and down that much. The beads will also keep it from spinning side to side.


----------



## MyDogTink

friday13bride said:
			
		

> I would maybe try having your jeweler put sizing beads on the inside of your ring first.  Your ring shouldn't slide up and down that much. The beads will also keep it from spinning side to side.



Agreed.  At the price of gold and platinum, I wouldn't size it down. I have the beads inside several rings and they always work out well. Another suggestion is what I think is called a 'bridge' which is similar to the beads or you can compare it to a more permanent ring guard.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

pursenation said:


> I looooove your ring. It's so elegant!. What's the ring size??



Thank you!  Sorry for the late reply. Ring size is 6, but it is a bit loose on me.


----------



## Greentea

amrx87 said:


> Received this in atlantic city on 1/19/13!!! My dream ring  its a 2.02 carat pear shaped solitaire set in White gold. Not sure abt clarity or color, but it looks perfect to me!!!! My ring size is 5.25



The stuff of dreams!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

justpeachy4397 said:


> So gorgeous! Sophisticated and elegant!



Thank you!


----------



## ame

pianoprincess said:


> Dear ladies! Sorry if I posted this in the wrong thread, but I'd really love some advice here!
> 
> I just tried on my e-ring today- i think it's a little loose- is it really normal for the ring to slide to just below the finger joint? it doesnt fall off yet but i am thinking that for it to travel halfway down my finger, it is on the loose side. I was told by the SA as its winter our hands are colder and shrink, so i need to make sure its looser. Is this true?
> 
> I tried a ring dummy that was a size smaller and it is snug,its not tight on my finger but i need to wriggle my finger as the ring gets stuck at the joint and it takes some pulling to get it off.
> 
> I'd really love to know if i should resize it yet again - would you keep it at its current state or would you resize it a size smaller?
> 
> Thanks!



How does it fit when you're comfortable?  My ring will flop all around sometimes and then an hour later be so snug it won't move. All in an hour. Your finger will change a lot in a day. If your knuckle is like mine where it's larger than the finger part you can get sizing beads to help the spinning stop while allowing it to still go over the knuckle.


----------



## SpoiledPersian

Hi all!


If love to share my set. The e-ring is a .72 oval G SI1 with a halo of diamonds on a knife edge band. The ring in the middle is my grandmothers wedding ring that she gave me when I got married and the plain band is from DH. I love the set but DH has already promised me an upgrade so I'm loving getting ideas from all the gorgeous rings on here!


----------



## karo

EMMJensen said:


> Little over a carat cushion cut!



Gorgeous ring! Congratulations! I'd love to see more pics


----------



## amrx87

Greentea said:
			
		

> The stuff of dreams!



!! Thank u


----------



## pianoprincess

friday13bride said:


> I would maybe try having your jeweler put sizing beads on the inside of your ring first.  Your ring shouldn't slide up and down that much. The beads will also keep it from spinning side to side.



thank you! unfortunately i don't think the jeweler sells such sizing beads, the SA did not mention this when i complained i found it loose. ... ill have to search online!


----------



## pianoprincess

MyDogTink said:


> Agreed.  At the price of gold and platinum, I wouldn't size it down. I have the beads inside several rings and they always work out well. Another suggestion is what I think is called a 'bridge' which is similar to the beads or you can compare it to a more permanent ring guard.



thank you!! could you possibly share a picture of the bridge? im a pianist so its really important to have a close fit , i dont think it's a good idea to have the ring spinning around because it could damage my piano keys...


----------



## pianoprincess

ame said:


> How does it fit when you're comfortable?  My ring will flop all around sometimes and then an hour later be so snug it won't move. All in an hour. Your finger will change a lot in a day. If your knuckle is like mine where it's larger than the finger part you can get sizing beads to help the spinning stop while allowing it to still go over the knuckle.



thanks ame! i have no idea how it really fits, i tried it on for about 2 minutes and left it in the store- have not actually picked it up although it is ready... i went to take a quick peek without my fiance i think my knuckle is slightly larger, although the smaller size i can still wear, but i think it needs abit of manouvering to get out of so i was rather hesitant to resize it. 

i'm in a dilemma and a rush to resize it if i need to actually, as i purchased this ring overseas and if i need to resize it it will take time- also the jeweler mentioned its free of charge to resize it at the local boutique i purchased it from, but when i bring it home with me and take it to my home boutique, i will have to pay to resize it.


----------



## Eavish

I just picked mine up today. My partner proposed  on the 1.11.12 with a dummy ring and I had the opportunity to pick out my own diamond.   I'm so excited to share, it's not as big but I think it's perfect for me.   I hope you all enjoy it.  Spec E, 1.13ct, 3x, VS1 Shoulder diamonds E colour, 10 x 3pt, white gold 18ct  My finger size is US 4 1/2 AU I 1/2


----------



## friday13bride

pianoprincess said:
			
		

> thank you! unfortunately i don't think the jeweler sells such sizing beads, the SA did not mention this when i complained i found it loose. ... ill have to search online!



The jeweler just places very small beads of the same metal as your ring on the inside.. They dont 'sell' them per se, they make them and are permanent but the jeweler can easily remove them. Every good jeweler can do it on the spot.. It takes a few minutes. They should do it free of charge where you purchased the ring, otherwise I've seen the work run anywhere from $40-$60 to put the beads in. 
I have them in mine and they seem to do the trick. My knuckle is somewhat larger then my finger. It allows for a snug but not too snug fit. 
Good luck


----------



## ame

Here's my ring to show you sizing beads. It's essentially the melted "wire" of whatever metal your ring is, mine is plat.


----------



## pianoprincess

friday13bride said:


> The jeweler just places very small beads of the same metal as your ring on the inside.. They dont 'sell' them per se, they make them and are permanent but the jeweler can easily remove them. Every good jeweler can do it on the spot.. It takes a few minutes. They should do it free of charge where you purchased the ring, otherwise I've seen the work run anywhere from $40-$60 to put the beads in.
> I have them in mine and they seem to do the trick. My knuckle is somewhat larger then my finger. It allows for a snug but not too snug fit.
> Good luck





ame said:


> Here's my ring to show you sizing beads. It's essentially the melted "wire" of whatever metal your ring is, mine is plat.



 Thank you! It's odd that they didnt mention this- my ring is from Cartier, i would think they are a "good" jeweler but im not sure if they can do such things on the spot or they would have to send it to paris as my ring was custom made in paris and took a long time to arrive . 

I'll ask when I go to the store to pick it up then! 

Thank you both so much!


----------



## Swanky

BEAUTIFUL rings!!

If you need advice, please start a new thread, this is just a photo thread for us to share our beautiful rings in


----------



## bagladyseattle

karylicious said:


> Mine



I love your rings, they are so beautiful.


----------



## ame

pianoprincess said:


> Thank you! It's odd that they didnt mention this- my ring is from Cartier, i would think they are a "good" jeweler but im not sure if they can do such things on the spot or they would have to send it to paris as my ring was custom made in paris and took a long time to arrive .
> 
> I'll ask when I go to the store to pick it up then!
> 
> Thank you both so much!



I am 99% sure everything gets sent out.


----------



## Trina5

Beautiful ring!


----------



## Trina5

ChloeSF said:


> Hello! Apologies for the grainy iphone photos, but here is my 4.5 carat Colombian emerald (emerald cut of course, hehe), in an 18k white gold setting with VVS1, D diamonds.
> 
> It's so hard to capture the sparkle and lustre of this emerald, but I get AMAZING feedback on it.  As a Muzo-mined Colombian emerald it's a much more intense blue-green color than most emeralds you see - I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the closest to the real color I could get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is our family heirloom ring, a 1 carat royal asscher solitaire:



Love your emerald ring!!


----------



## LittleLover

Eavish said:


> I just picked mine up today. My partner proposed  on the 1.11.12 with a dummy ring and I had the opportunity to pick out my own diamond.   I'm so excited to share, it's not as big but I think it's perfect for me.   I hope you all enjoy it.  Spec E, 1.13ct, 3x, VS1 Shoulder diamonds E colour, 10 x 3pt, white gold 18ct  My finger size is US 4 1/2 AU I 1/2



Beautiful ring! I think your stone is perfect on your finger!


----------



## vintagefinds

This is mine! It's a 3.4 ct yellow sapphire set in platinum. I love the color and the fact that it is unique, but I rarely wear it anymore. I wish my husband had let me get a diamond instead, but not all us girls get our dream rings! When I do wear it, I get tons of compliments on it. It's pretty well cut for a sapphire and sparkles more than some diamonds I've seen.


----------



## ame

That's pretty cool! have you considered a reset perhaps into a halo or threestone so you would get more wear?


----------



## vintagefinds

ame said:


> That's pretty cool! have you considered a reset perhaps into a halo or threestone so you would get more wear?



One of my biggest issues with it is the size. I keep knocking it on things and have had to have it tightened a dozen times. And I'm constantly paranoid about it attracting the wrong kind of attention. It's like a planet on my finger from the side. We don't live in the same area we did 10 years ago when we bought it. Boo for not thinking long term.

I have seriously considered making it a pendant, which would keep it safe and make it seem smaller. I live close to a very reputable and high-end jeweler, probably the best in the state, and that was their recommendation. I haven't been able to do it though, for sentimentality reasons. Which is odd, because I was pretty annoyed at the time that my husband refused to propose or compromise on the budget (we were young, and he prided himself on being too cool for tradition, lol).

Right now, I wear it sort of a cocktail ring, which kind of works with its style. I also wear it when I'm going to a nice place and want good service! I went to Cartier to look at watches and the SAs fell over themselves to compliment it. I didn't have the heart to tell them it cost less than my purse!


----------



## ame

if you'll wear it more, reset into a necklace. You're not removing the sentiment necessarily, it's just a new setting, the stone is still the same. As for long term, you can't plan for long term. You can't plan for tomorrow.


----------



## MitzAus

My husband surprised me last night with something that had me completely floored!
I've never ever expressed my want for an "upgrade" or any ring other than what he proposed with so when he presented me with this, I was speechless.

5 carat radiant cut yellow diamond centre stone
2 carats of round cut diamonds around the halo and down the shank





















I can't get very good lighting in my office but you get the idea


----------



## LittleLover

MitzAus said:


> My husband surprised me last night with something that had me completely floored!
> I've never ever expressed my want for an "upgrade" or any ring other than what he proposed with so when he presented me with this, I was speechless.
> 
> 5 carat radiant cut yellow diamond centre stone
> 2 carats of round cut diamonds around the halo and down the shank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get very good lighting in my office but you get the idea



Holy smokes! Amazing!!!


----------



## moonlight67

LittleLover said:


> Holy smokes! Amazing!!!



Wow it's beautiful!!! Looks really pretty on you!!! Fits perfectly!


----------



## Eavish

LittleLover said:


> Beautiful ring! I think your stone is perfect on your finger!



Thank you LittleLover.


----------



## cung

MitzAus said:


> My husband surprised me last night with something that had me completely floored!
> I've never ever expressed my want for an "upgrade" or any ring other than what he proposed with so when he presented me with this, I was speechless.
> 
> 5 carat radiant cut yellow diamond centre stone
> 2 carats of round cut diamonds around the halo and down the shank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get very good lighting in my office but you get the idea



OMG, it's sooo huge and warm as sunshine. Looks like summer is there in your room.


----------



## Jujubay

MitzAus said:


> My husband surprised me last night with something that had me completely floored!
> I've never ever expressed my want for an "upgrade" or any ring other than what he proposed with so when he presented me with this, I was speechless.
> 
> 5 carat radiant cut yellow diamond centre stone
> 2 carats of round cut diamonds around the halo and down the shank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get very good lighting in my office but you get the idea


HOLY COW! That's a fat rock!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

MitzAus said:


> My husband surprised me last night with something that had me completely floored!
> I've never ever expressed my want for an "upgrade" or any ring other than what he proposed with so when he presented me with this, I was speechless.
> 
> 5 carat radiant cut yellow diamond centre stone
> 2 carats of round cut diamonds around the halo and down the shank
> 
> I can't get very good lighting in my office but you get the idea



Absolutely beautiful ring!  Amazing Husband too!!!


----------



## MitzAus

Thank you for all your kind comments ladies. 
The certificate is with our accountant so he can sort out the insurance so I don't have all the fine details yet, just the basics.

I've already scratched my face a few times with it today! Haha


----------



## texasbrooke

MitzAus said:
			
		

> Thank you for all your kind comments ladies.
> The certificate is with our accountant so he can sort out the insurance so I don't have all the fine details yet, just the basics.
> 
> I've already scratched my face a few times with it today! Haha



Wowza!!! That def does not look like 5 carats of diamond.   If another stone, then maybe 5 carats.  If a diamond, that looks about 50 carats to my completely untrained, yet diamond knowledgeable eye.  Curious to see the certificate when u get it back!!!   I think if my husband surprised me with that, I'd have a heart attack right there and then!! Lol!!!  Enjoy your new ring and wear in the best of health!!!


----------



## lilly_mae

vintagefinds said:
			
		

> This is mine! It's a 3.4 ct yellow sapphire set in platinum. I love the color and the fact that it is unique, but I rarely wear it anymore. I wish my husband had let me get a diamond instead, but not all us girls get our dream rings! When I do wear it, I get tons of compliments on it. It's pretty well cut for a sapphire and sparkles more than some diamonds I've seen.



Oh my I absolutely love this its gorgeous!!! Do you have more pics? &#57347;


----------



## friday13bride

LittleLover said:


> Holy smokes! Amazing!!!



Your ring is beautiful! Wear her in good health!!


----------



## MitzAus

ame & lilmountaingirl - thank you, I really appreciate you ladies saying what I was actually feeling while reading the past few posts.

The sly shade is unbelievable and for this reason, I won't be returning to this forum again after this post. But I just wanted to clear a few things up first.

When my husband presented me with this gift, the thought of asking him the size did not even cross my mind for one second, that would have been extremely crass and superficial.
I am hopeless at guessing diamond details so I just winged it. 
I was however, correct about the halo and shank diamonds because he used those diamonds from a bracelet which I haven't worn in about 10 years and always kept meaning to do something with.
A dear friend of mind who is much more clued in on this type of thing laughed when I said 5 carats and assured me it was much closer to at least a 9.
I can wait until I see the certificate to know for sure but the size really does not matter to me, the kindness of the gift surpasses any need to know the size. 

Diamond_girl - a camera phone and the fluroescent lighting of an office does not bring out the yellow even half as well as real life. There is no green in this stone.

texasbrooke - so what if the ring has a 6 figure price tag? You don't know me and you most certainly don't know what we can and cannot afford. My husband and I work 12 hour days to afford what we have and we have done so for many years now. We sacrificied many things in the early years (holidays, luxuries, eating out) in order to buy investment properties and build our stock portfolio to set ourselves up for the future. Did you question your friend's ability to afford her lovely 8 carat ring?

Dany_37 - did you also question your friend's ability to afford her emerald cut?

That's all I have to say.
To all the other ladies that paid me kind comments about my gift - thank you


----------



## Diamond_girl

Dr MitzAus,
I'm really sorry if my comment offended you in any way, excuse my "baby brains" . I didn't think about the lighting I was just floored by the size of your diamond, like I'm sure most of us are! it's a gorgeous ring and its definitely bigger than 5 carats, so you're one lucky woman and your husband is amazing for giving you such a stunner! Please excuse our jealous eyes!


----------



## amrx87

Mmk. MitzAus, dont leave us!! We want to see more gorgeous ring pix!!!

And i wanted to add some pix of the sparkle action on mine. Excellent lighting in the copy room today!!


----------



## Diamond_girl

amrx87 said:


> Mmk. MitzAus, dont leave us!! We want to see more gorgeous ring pix!!!
> 
> And i wanted to add some pix of the sparkle action on mine. Excellent lighting in the copy room today!!



Beautiful! I love pear shapes


----------



## Diamond_girl

To lighten up the mood in here, here's a door knocker for you
It's not mine (unfortunately) it's from the store inventory. Some woman will be lucky to wear it


----------



## Diamond_girl

:d:


----------



## ame

Diamond_girl said:


> To lighten up the mood in here, here's a door knocker for you
> It's not mine (unfortunately) it's from the store inventory. Some woman will be lucky to wear it



Holy. Crap.


----------



## ame

MitzAus said:


> ame & lilmountaingirl - thank you, I really appreciate you ladies saying what I was actually feeling while reading the past few posts.
> 
> The sly shade is unbelievable and for this reason, I won't be returning to this forum again after this post. But I just wanted to clear a few things up first.
> 
> When my husband presented me with this gift, the thought of asking him the size did not even cross my mind for one second, that would have been extremely crass and superficial.



I, for one, hope that regardless of the crass and inconsiderate "welcome" you were shown that you will come back around anyway. I think it's beautiful, and I think it's awesome that your husband put the effort and sentiment into it. Wear that ring with pride!


----------



## MelanieJoyce

I just noticed this thread  
Here is my contribution.


----------



## HauteMama

Diamond_girl said:


> :d:



 Amazing!


----------



## kimmo416

MelanieJoyce said:


> I just noticed this thread
> Here is my contribution.



Beautiful!


----------



## MelanieJoyce

kimmo416 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank You!


----------



## etk123

MelanieJoyce said:


> I just noticed this thread
> Here is my contribution.



Gorgeous set!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

MelanieJoyce said:


> I just noticed this thread
> Here is my contribution.



Lovely!!


----------



## htabby

vintagefinds said:


> This is mine! It's a 3.4 ct yellow sapphire set in platinum. I love the color and the fact that it is unique, but I rarely wear it anymore. I wish my husband had let me get a diamond instead, but not all us girls get our dream rings! When I do wear it, I get tons of compliments on it. It's pretty well cut for a sapphire and sparkles more than some diamonds I've seen.


Very pretty ring - I love it!!!!! I love yellow sapphires and chose one for my engagement ring.  I read that you knock it because of its size - is it set high?  Mine is set pretty low into the halo and is big as well but I don't seem to have the problem of knocking it.  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Diamond_girl

htabby said:


> Very pretty ring - I love it!!!!! I love yellow sapphires and chose one for my engagement ring.  I read that you knock it because of its size - is it set high?  Mine is set pretty low into the halo and is big as well but I don't seem to have the problem of knocking it.  Enjoy!!!!!



Oh my, we are ring twins!! Although I wear this as my RHR


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

neverenoughbags said:


> Here's my e-ring with all her friends.....


so beautiful! I want the same setting but with an emerald cut.


----------



## RosiePink

MelanieJoyce said:


> I just noticed this thread
> Here is my contribution.


Your ring is gorgeous! And so is your nail polish! Do you by any chance know the color?


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

Princessbli said:


> I have finally taken a picture of my ring, so I thought i'd post it.  I have been married for almost 2 years and at the time we could not afford a e-ring and barely got together enough money for wedding bands.  This past November, my DH bought me this ring.  It's a classic EC from Tiffanys.  My wedding band is an etoile band, which I wear on my right hand.


yay an emerald cut!


----------



## emcosmo1639

MitzAus said:


> ame & lilmountaingirl - thank you, I really appreciate you ladies saying what I was actually feeling while reading the past few posts.
> 
> The sly shade is unbelievable and for this reason, I won't be returning to this forum again after this post. But I just wanted to clear a few things up first.
> 
> When my husband presented me with this gift, the thought of asking him the size did not even cross my mind for one second, that would have been extremely crass and superficial.
> I am hopeless at guessing diamond details so I just winged it.
> I was however, correct about the halo and shank diamonds because he used those diamonds from a bracelet which I haven't worn in about 10 years and always kept meaning to do something with.
> A dear friend of mind who is much more clued in on this type of thing laughed when I said 5 carats and assured me it was much closer to at least a 9.
> I can wait until I see the certificate to know for sure but the size really does not matter to me, the kindness of the gift surpasses any need to know the size.
> 
> Diamond_girl - a camera phone and the fluroescent lighting of an office does not bring out the yellow even half as well as real life. There is no green in this stone.
> 
> texasbrooke - so what if the ring has a 6 figure price tag? You don't know me and you most certainly don't know what we can and cannot afford. My husband and I work 12 hour days to afford what we have and we have done so for many years now. We sacrificied many things in the early years (holidays, luxuries, eating out) in order to buy investment properties and build our stock portfolio to set ourselves up for the future. Did you question your friend's ability to afford her lovely 8 carat ring?
> 
> Dany_37 - did you also question your friend's ability to afford her emerald cut?
> 
> That's all I have to say.
> To all the other ladies that paid me kind comments about my gift - thank you



Don't even waste your time trying to defend yourself or justify this beautiful gift from your DH!  Your ring is gorgeous, whether it is a diamond or not, six figures or not, 50 carats or not--enjoy it!


----------



## Jeanxy

vintagefinds said:


> This is mine! It's a 3.4 ct yellow sapphire set in platinum. I love the color and the fact that it is unique, but I rarely wear it anymore. I wish my husband had let me get a diamond instead, but not all us girls get our dream rings! When I do wear it, I get tons of compliments on it. It's pretty well cut for a sapphire and sparkles more than some diamonds I've seen.



It is very pretty!! I'd love to add a ring like that to my jewelry box!


----------



## MelanieJoyce

etk123 said:


> Gorgeous set!





RosiePink said:


> Your ring is gorgeous! And so is your nail polish! Do you by any chance know the color?



Thank you LADIES! Oh my, It is Essie for sure. I think its Waltz or Allure? I could be wrong, I'm so sorry! I have about 10 Essie's that look like this color. lol

xo


----------



## NWK

MitzAus said:


> My husband surprised me last night with something that had me completely floored!
> I've never ever expressed my want for an "upgrade" or any ring other than what he proposed with so when he presented me with this, I was speechless.
> 
> 5 carat radiant cut yellow diamond centre stone
> 2 carats of round cut diamonds around the halo and down the shank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get very good lighting in my office but you get the idea


Your ring is absolutely stunning, you are a lucky lady with a wonderful husband!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

amrx87 said:


> Mmk. MitzAus, dont leave us!! We want to see more gorgeous ring pix!!!
> 
> And i wanted to add some pix of the sparkle action on mine. Excellent lighting in the copy room today!!



Soooo pretty!!!  May I ask what carat weight it is?  It looks perfect on your hand!!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Diamond_girl said:


> To lighten up the mood in here, here's a door knocker for you
> It's not mine (unfortunately) it's from the store inventory. Some woman will be lucky to wear it



WOAH!  I would definately need help carrying that ring daily!  I better start training my ring finger with little weights to support that beauty.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MelanieJoyce said:


> I just noticed this thread
> Here is my contribution.



Very pretty!  I love the setting!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Diamond_girl said:


> Oh my, we are ring twins!! Although I wear this as my RHR



Love yellow diamonds!


----------



## rogersa

MitzAus said:
			
		

> ame & lilmountaingirl - thank you, I really appreciate you ladies saying what I was actually feeling while reading the past few posts.
> 
> The sly shade is unbelievable and for this reason, I won't be returning to this forum again after this post. But I just wanted to clear a few things up first.
> 
> When my husband presented me with this gift, the thought of asking him the size did not even cross my mind for one second, that would have been extremely crass and superficial.
> I am hopeless at guessing diamond details so I just winged it.
> I was however, correct about the halo and shank diamonds because he used those diamonds from a bracelet which I haven't worn in about 10 years and always kept meaning to do something with.
> A dear friend of mind who is much more clued in on this type of thing laughed when I said 5 carats and assured me it was much closer to at least a 9.
> I can wait until I see the certificate to know for sure but the size really does not matter to me, the kindness of the gift surpasses any need to know the size.
> 
> Diamond_girl - a camera phone and the fluroescent lighting of an office does not bring out the yellow even half as well as real life. There is no green in this stone.
> 
> texasbrooke - so what if the ring has a 6 figure price tag? You don't know me and you most certainly don't know what we can and cannot afford. My husband and I work 12 hour days to afford what we have and we have done so for many years now. We sacrificied many things in the early years (holidays, luxuries, eating out) in order to buy investment properties and build our stock portfolio to set ourselves up for the future. Did you question your friend's ability to afford her lovely 8 carat ring?
> 
> Dany_37 - did you also question your friend's ability to afford her emerald cut?
> 
> That's all I have to say.
> To all the other ladies that paid me kind comments about my gift - thank you



I'm so sorry people have been saying such horrible things about your ring. It's absolutely breathtaking and you have an amazing man to surprise you with such a beautiful ring. I understand completely how you are feeling. About a year ago I got attacked on here in my own thread  (but about my relationship and how long we've been discussing engagement etc) and nobody knows how hard that was, especially knowing what my relationship had just recovered from. 

Your ring is amazing, don't let anyone make you feel bad. It's not worth it


----------



## vintagefinds

htabby said:


> Very pretty ring - I love it!!!!! I love yellow sapphires and chose one for my engagement ring.  I read that you knock it because of its size - is it set high?  Mine is set pretty low into the halo and is big as well but I don't seem to have the problem of knocking it.  Enjoy!!!!!



Your halo is so nice, I might have to consider it! Is that an emerald cut sapphire in your avatar? It's gorgeous.


----------



## vintagefinds

amrx87 said:


> Mmk. MitzAus, dont leave us!! We want to see more gorgeous ring pix!!!
> 
> And i wanted to add some pix of the sparkle action on mine. Excellent lighting in the copy room today!!



Your pear is stunning!


----------



## AndieAbroad

amrx87 said:


> Mmk. MitzAus, dont leave us!! We want to see more gorgeous ring pix!!!
> 
> And i wanted to add some pix of the sparkle action on mine. Excellent lighting in the copy room today!!



Wow, this is now one of my favourite rings on this thread! The size, the shape, the simplicity...it's perfection. Congratulations on such a beautiful sparkly ring.


----------



## RosiePink

amrx87 said:


> Mmk. MitzAus, dont leave us!! We want to see more gorgeous ring pix!!!
> 
> And i wanted to add some pix of the sparkle action on mine. Excellent lighting in the copy room today!!


I love everything about this ring! I am really starting to love pear shaped diamonds.


----------



## ame

A few of mine I had on my phone...


----------



## ame

I have all kinds of pics in my phone apparently. That monster is the Wynn diamond.


----------



## ame

These are all Leviev from an episode of Planet Luxury that aired on WealthTV. They're all 25-50 ct range. The orange is a Fancy Vivid Orange diamond IIRC. (they're horrid photos of my tv)


----------



## amrx87

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> Soooo pretty!!!  May I ask what carat weight it is?  It looks perfect on your hand!!!!



Sure! Its 2.02, and i dont know the clarity or color. My ring size is a 5.25. Thanks for the compliments!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amrx87

vintagefinds said:
			
		

> Your pear is stunning!



Thank you so much


----------



## amrx87

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> Wow, this is now one of my favourite rings on this thread! The size, the shape, the simplicity...it's perfection. Congratulations on such a beautiful sparkly ring.



Thank you for your kind and sincere words!!! Im very much in love with it


----------



## amrx87

RosiePink said:
			
		

> I love everything about this ring! I am really starting to love pear shaped diamonds.



I tried one on totally by accident- the jewelry saleswoman grabbed a pear instead of an oval and i fell in love!!!! I think the pear solitaire is simple and unique@ the same time- the best of both worlds!!!!! Thank you for the compliment!!


----------



## ame

amrx87 said:


> Sure! Its 2.02, and i dont know the clarity or color. My ring size is a 5.25. Thanks for the compliments!!!!!!!!!



Well it is MAGNIFICENT on your hand. The shape is just perfect.


----------



## MelanieJoyce

AntiqueShopper said:


> Very pretty!  I love the setting!



Thank you, my husband had it designed. At the time I had never seen a square setting with a round diamond inside, but now I have started seeing this quite a lot. Oh well. lol
 =))


----------



## jet912

ame said:


> A few of mine I had on my phone...


very beautiful ring


----------



## lindsb

Here's mine: Verragio setting with hearts on fire band. 2ct center stone.














Sorry for the iPhone pics! Not sure it does it much justice...


----------



## attyxthomas

lindsb said:
			
		

> Here's mine: Verragio setting with hearts on fire band. 2ct center stone.
> 
> Sorry for the iPhone pics! Not sure it does it much justice...



Simply stunning!


----------



## lindsb

attyxthomas said:


> Simply stunning!



Thank you!!!


----------



## outtacontrol

ame said:
			
		

> I have all kinds of pics in my phone apparently. That monster is the Wynn diamond.



Ahh your set is one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## justpeachy4397

ame said:


> A few of mine I had on my phone...



Ame this is so beautiful! Where is your spacer from?


----------



## ame

outtacontrol said:


> Ahh your set is one of my absolute favorites!


Thanks!!!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Ame this is so beautiful! Where is your spacer from?



HI! Thank you!!! Its a 2mm Stuller Comfort Fit band, any jeweler with a Stuller account can get it.  

This I believe, mine is plat.
http://www.stuller.com/products/comfort-fit-bands/55190/?series=131095&groupid=88622

(your new jacket, btw, is to die. I love the blue. I commented on that blog post but I have to say it here too!)


----------



## MelanieJoyce

lindsb said:


> Here's mine: Verragio setting with hearts on fire band. 2ct center stone.
> 
> View attachment 2037358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037360
> 
> 
> Sorry for the iPhone pics! Not sure it does it much justice...



OH EM GEEE! That is one beautiful wedding set gurrrll!!!! I LOVE it! Jelly!


----------



## MelanieJoyce

amrx87 said:


> Mmk. MitzAus, dont leave us!! We want to see more gorgeous ring pix!!!
> 
> And i wanted to add some pix of the sparkle action on mine. Excellent lighting in the copy room today!!



I love the Antique feel to this. Most beautiful ring on this thread for sure. Beautiful. Simple. Incredible heirloom piece.


----------



## MelanieJoyce

angelakizer said:


> My set (tiny, but I'm not a big ring person, so I wanted something small). Tiffany setting, Brilliant cut, E / VVS1, .25 carat, Size 5 (set in Platinum).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry about the blur, camera would not focus!)



Wow, this is really beautiful! =))


----------



## jaijai1012

Love this thread! Here's my set, i apologize if you've seen it in another thread 
It's super extra special to me because my DH had my super awesome Dad make it *sigh


----------



## Piyo1115

Love all the rings!!

Here's my precious, photos taken with my phone. Getting married in May!!


----------



## Diamond_girl

Piyo1115 said:


> Love all the rings!!
> 
> Here's my precious, photos taken with my phone. Getting married in May!!



Beautiful diamond and setting! I was considering a halo setting for my stone. I love how yours is made, very pretty


----------



## justpeachy4397

ame said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> HI! Thank you!!! Its a 2mm Stuller Comfort Fit band, any jeweler with a Stuller account can get it.
> 
> This I believe, mine is plat.
> http://www.stuller.com/products/comfort-fit-bands/55190/?series=131095&groupid=88622
> 
> (your new jacket, btw, is to die. I love the blue. I commented on that blog post but I have to say it here too!)



Awe thank you!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ame said:


> A few of mine I had on my phone...



Perfection!  Love your Ring!  Your diamond is perfect.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Piyo1115 said:


> Love all the rings!!
> 
> Here's my precious, photos taken with my phone. Getting married in May!!



Gorgeous!  I really want a setting like this and have for a long time but one of my bffs got engaged about a year ago and she wanted a halo so no halo for me now.  I would feel bad changing my setting now even though mine would be a much different halo.  I had himmed and hawed about it long before she got engaged but just never found the perfect one so now i'm out of luck.  This was what I was looking for.  Your ring is amazingly gorgeous!!  Love it!


----------



## ame

justpeachy4397 said:


> Awe thank you!






lilmountaingirl said:


> Perfection!  Love your Ring!  Your diamond is perfect.


Thank you!



lilmountaingirl said:


> Gorgeous!  I really want a setting like this and have for a long time but one of my bffs got engaged about a year ago and she wanted a halo so no halo for me now.  I would feel bad changing my setting now even though mine would be a much different halo.  I had himmed and hawed about it long before she got engaged but just never found the perfect one so now i'm out of luck.  This was what I was looking for.  Your ring is amazingly gorgeous!!  Love it!



Get the setting you want. Who cares if she has a halo!


----------



## msop04

lindsb said:


> Here's mine: Verragio setting with hearts on fire band. 2ct center stone.
> 
> Sorry for the iPhone pics! Not sure it does it much justice...



So pretty!


----------



## Piyo1115

Diamond_girl said:


> Beautiful diamond and setting! I was considering a halo setting for my stone. I love how yours is made, very pretty



Thanks! We did have it custom made, they made the band on the E-ring in a way that you fit the wedding band right next to it, it was very thoughtful of the jeweler.


----------



## Piyo1115

lilmountaingirl said:


> Gorgeous!  I really want a setting like this and have for a long time but one of my bffs got engaged about a year ago and she wanted a halo so no halo for me now.  I would feel bad changing my setting now even though mine would be a much different halo.  I had himmed and hawed about it long before she got engaged but just never found the perfect one so now i'm out of luck.  This was what I was looking for.  Your ring is amazingly gorgeous!!  Love it!



Thanks!!! Custom made setting is your best bet if you want it to look a certain way, plus you can decide how big you want the side diamonds. You are the one that will look at it everyday so do what makes you happy


----------



## msop04

Piyo1115 said:


> Love all the rings!!
> 
> Here's my precious, photos taken with my phone. Getting married in May!!



I LOVE your ring - so beautiful!  Do you mind telling us more about it?  What size are your halo stones?  It's really lovely.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ame said:


> Get the setting you want. Who cares if she has a halo!



Love this advice!  She might be a little irritated at first but a good friendship will endure two halos, right?


----------



## Piyo1115

msop04 said:


> I LOVE your ring - so beautiful!  Do you mind telling us more about it?  What size are your halo stones?  It's really lovely.



Oh u mean the specs?
The rock: 2.25ct D color SI 
Setting: platinum, 0.8ct E color SI
Thx!


----------



## ame

lilmountaingirl said:


> Love this advice!  She might be a little irritated at first but a good friendship will endure two halos, right?


Sure! 

It's not gonna be identical anyway. And if she's really that irritated that you reset your ring into a setting you liked she's not that great of a friend anyway.


----------



## doreenjoy

lilmountaingirl said:


> Gorgeous!  I really want a setting like this and have for a long time but one of my bffs got engaged about a year ago and she wanted a halo so no halo for me now.  I would feel bad changing my setting now even though mine would be a much different halo.  I had himmed and hawed about it long before she got engaged but just never found the perfect one so now i'm out of luck.  This was what I was looking for.  Your ring is amazingly gorgeous!!  Love it!



Don't worry about it and get what you want! Halo is the most popular setting right now...I can hardly turn around without seeing one. So your friend can't really say you "copied".


----------



## outtacontrol

ame said:
			
		

> Sure!
> 
> It's not gonna be identical anyway. And if she's really that irritated that you reset your ring into a setting you liked she's not that great of a friend anyway.



+ 1 AND halos are an old style, one that's been around for a very very long time! Do what you want so you won't always wish you had!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Awe, thanks for all the support and kind comments.  I think i am going to look into a halo.  You're all right, i should have what i want too and i wanted one before she got engaged.  I even told her i loved halos before she got her ring.  I knew she really wanted one too though so i helped her fiance with the ring.  At least her diamond is a radiant so her halo is square.  My diamond is round.  Uh oh, i might have a new project.  I'm so glad i posted this internal struggle here!  Lol.  Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I agree!!!! You love the halo, you must get the halo!!!!


----------



## ame

lilmountaingirl said:


> Awe, thanks for all the support and kind comments.  I think i am going to look into a halo.  You're all right, i should have what i want too and i wanted one before she got engaged.  I even told her i loved halos before she got her ring.  I knew she really wanted one too though so i helped her fiance with the ring.  At least her diamond is a radiant so her halo is square.  My diamond is round.  Uh oh, i might have a new project.  I'm so glad i posted this internal struggle here!  Lol.  Thanks, ladies!



DO IT. *enable*


----------



## Mrs. Mac

ame said:


> DO IT. *enable*



I second this **enable**


----------



## Maels

I can't believe I haven't found this thread before this! Ladies, your rings are beautiful. Mine doesn't compare in complexity or size, but I love mine desperately - here's a super old picture with my wedding bands. I actually usually only wear the engagement ring day-to-day, but that's because I have fat fingers and it's more comfortable for me to wear only one ring. I'll see if I can get some good pictures of my ring in the sun tomorrow for y'all!


----------



## cupoftea91

Ooh is that a black diamond centre stone?


----------



## Vanille30

amrx87 said:


> Mmk. MitzAus, dont leave us!! We want to see more gorgeous ring pix!!!
> 
> And i wanted to add some pix of the sparkle action on mine. Excellent lighting in the copy room today!!



I love pears!!!


----------



## elliesaurus

Maels said:


> I can't believe I haven't found this thread before this! Ladies, your rings are beautiful. Mine doesn't compare in complexity or size, but I love mine desperately - here's a super old picture with my wedding bands. I actually usually only wear the engagement ring day-to-day, but that's because I have fat fingers and it's more comfortable for me to wear only one ring. I'll see if I can get some good pictures of my ring in the sun tomorrow for y'all!



Is that three rings stacked together? I love the matching color scheme that you've got going on! I'm guessing it's a sapphire...? The very first jewelry piece that my DF got me was a teeny, tiny sapphire ring so they hold a very special spot in my heart


----------



## friday13bride

I posted here before but I just love my new setting and reset stones in my eternity band so much.. I've had it for 5 months now and keep staring at it!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

friday13bride said:


> I posted here before but I just love my new setting and reset stones in my eternity band so much.. I've had it for 5 months now and keep staring at it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2040869



beautiful!  lovely stack


----------



## Diamond_girl

Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?


----------



## Diamond_girl

Don't know why all pics turned sideways


----------



## ame

It looks lovely, what do you not like about it? Do you have a before pic?


----------



## Diamond_girl

ame said:


> It looks lovely, what do you not like about it? Do you have a before pic?



before I had a plain solitaire setting which was temporary, since my fiancé wanted me to pick out a setting myself. 
I like the new one but it makes me feel like it made the center stone look smaller... maybe it just shrunk on me diamonds tend to do that


----------



## scarlet555

Diamond_girl said:


> before I had a plain solitaire setting which was temporary, since my fiancé wanted me to pick out a setting myself.
> I like the new one but it makes me feel like it made the center stone look smaller... maybe it just shrunk on me diamonds tend to do that



I love solitaires, but the new setting is just as beautiful


----------



## Babsiegirl

Diamond_girl said:
			
		

> Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
> I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?



I like it!! I think it is very pretty


----------



## Maels

cupoftea91 said:


> Ooh is that a black diamond centre stone?


No, not a black diamond - it's actually a deep blue sapphire! I started work before the crack of dawn today and have barely stopped until now - sadly, no sparkly sun pictures for y'all today! I'll get some tomorrow.


----------



## Diamond_girl

Babsiegirl said:


> I like it!! I think it is very pretty



Thank you I guess I will wear it like that for a while and maybe change it again later on.
btw love the cat in your avatar!!


----------



## htabby

vintagefinds said:


> Your halo is so nice, I might have to consider it! Is that an emerald cut sapphire in your avatar? It's gorgeous.



Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.


----------



## RosiePink

Diamond_girl said:


> Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
> I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?


Breathtaking.


----------



## Blueboxes

This is my Set 
Tiffany Platinum Flower Engagement ring
Tiffany RG Weddingband

(sorry, for double posting, but had to share )


----------



## Blueboxes

Blueboxes said:


> This is my Set
> Tiffany Platinum Flower Engagement ring
> Tiffany RG Weddingband
> 
> (sorry, for double posting, but had to share )



Oh, picture didnt come up , will try again


----------



## ame

Diamond_girl said:


> before I had a plain solitaire setting which was temporary, since my fiancé wanted me to pick out a setting myself.
> I like the new one but it makes me feel like it made the center stone look smaller... maybe it just shrunk on me diamonds tend to do that


Well, yes, there is the DSS disease...but in this case part of that is actually because the diamonds in the band are significantly wider than the shank that you had in the solitaire. If the diamonds used in the shank were smaller, say 2-3 point melee (which would bring the shank in total to a max of 2.5mm depending how they were set, the stone would be larger looking to you. Perhaps you can go back to the solitaire and have the stones in this setting made into a diamond band you could use for a wedding band? That way you can have your larger looking stone (and it is large!) back as well as the added bling in the band. You would need a plain band between them though to prevent the diamonds in the band from eating the setting of the solitaire.



htabby said:


> Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.



Oh wow, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Diamond_girl

RosiePink said:


> Breathtaking.



oh thank you I needed that! I stressed myself out so much about this ring I almost started crying, so thank you so One but such a powerful word!


----------



## ame

blueboxes said:


> oh, picture didnt come up , will try again



gorgeous!!!


----------



## Diamond_girl

ame said:


> Well, yes, there is the DSS disease...but in this case part of that is actually because the diamonds in the band are significantly wider than the shank that you had in the solitaire. If the diamonds used in the shank were smaller, say 2-3 point melee (which would bring the shank in total to a max of 2.5mm depending how they were set, the stone would be larger looking to you. Perhaps you can go back to the solitaire and have the stones in this setting made into a diamond band you could use for a wedding band? That way you can have your larger looking stone (and it is large!) back as well as the added bling in the band. You would need a plain band between them though to prevent the diamonds in the band from eating the setting of the solitaire.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, gorgeous!!!


 Thank you for the advice, Im not getting married for another year and I really wanted an eternity band, that's prob why I went nuts and made this setting. I'm affraid to even voice the thought of the 2.40ct diamond not being big enough to my fiancé. 
I'm gonna keep my mouth shut and I'm gonna tell him that I loooove my new ring, after all he did pick out an amazing diamond and I feel like I'm Just being a brat.... don't wanna be a brat


----------



## Blueboxes

ame said:


> gorgeous!!!


Thank you


----------



## Zarina

Diamond_girl said:


> Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
> I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?



First of all, I think it is truly lovely with the new setting AND your hands certainly show no signs of you being preggers! The original solitaire is very pretty, but the new semi-mount makes it truly a one-of-a-kind. Just one more thing.......I really love the fact that the stones set on the band are more equal in size (and by that, I mean large) to the center stone........I am trying to say that I love the fact that the stones are in a more balanced proportion. The very dainty pave eternity bands are beautiful but they would look too frail with your awesome diamond.....the stones you have are perfect. The illusion of the main stone looking smaller is just the fact that there is more beauty for the eye to take it ---- I LOVE IT!
Sometimes, when you are SO looking forward to something, when you first see it, you get the feeling that it doesn't match your expectations......just wait....I bet you will look down (probably at the oddest moment) and think WOW!!!!! ....what an incredible ring


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Diamond_girl said:


> Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
> I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?



I LOVE your ring (the last photo is particularly gorgeous)! It's pretty much the style I'm dreaming of for my own (except I want a 6 prong rather than a 4 prong setting)


----------



## ame

Diamond_girl said:


> Thank you for the advice, Im not getting married for another year and I really wanted an eternity band, that's prob why I went nuts and made this setting. I'm affraid to even voice the thought of the 2.40ct diamond not being big enough to my fiancé.
> I'm gonna keep my mouth shut and I'm gonna tell him that I loooove my new ring, after all he did pick out an amazing diamond and I feel like I'm Just being a brat.... don't wanna be a brat



If you don't love it tell him, its the setting you chose, not the stone. The stone is huge, the setting you went with dwarfs it bec the diamonds in the setting are really large and take a lot away from it. That is why the stone looks so "small" to you now.  You don't want to harbor that feeling and end up resenting it for a long time. He'd probably rather know.  Like I said, have the jeweler remake that setting into just an eternity band, and reset your stone back into your solitaire. That way you get an eternity band, which you can wear as your wedding band, keep the stone in a setting that maintains it's former "glory" without it being overshadowed and get a plain band to act as a spacer AND wear as a plain band on days where you don't want to wear any diamonds (gym days, etc).  The longer you wait the less recourse you have with the jeweler to make it right. Don't just settle, that's a lot of money to not be happy with it and you are not happy with it. Maybe it would grow on you later, but probably not.


----------



## Diamond_girl

ame said:


> If you don't love it tell him, its the setting you chose, not the stone. The stone is huge, the setting you went with dwarfs it bec the diamonds in the setting are really large and take a lot away from it. That is why the stone looks so "small" to you now.  You don't want to harbor that feeling and end up resenting it for a long time. He'd probably rather know.  Like I said, have the jeweler remake that setting into just an eternity band, and reset your stone back into your solitaire. That way you get an eternity band, which you can wear as your wedding band, keep the stone in a setting that maintains it's former "glory" without it being overshadowed and get a plain band to act as a spacer AND wear as a plain band on days where you don't want to wear any diamonds (gym days, etc).  The longer you wait the less recourse you have with the jeweler to make it right. Don't just settle, that's a lot of money to not be happy with it and you are not happy with it. Maybe it would grow on you later, but probably not.



definitely something to consider, thank you Ame. However I didn't like the look of the band with smaller diamonds, so I went with these 10 pointers. I think I will wear it for a week or so and if I don't fall in love with it ill do exactly like you said, set the stone in a solitaire and make an eternity band from these side diamonds. I will give this one a shot, my girlfriend loved it and thinks I'm crazy and hormonal


----------



## outtacontrol

Diamond_girl said:


> Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
> I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?



Your re set is breathtaking!!!   Give yourself time to get used it it. It flatters your centre stone and is much more beautiful than your first setting, in my opinion.  It's your hormones messing with you!! 

The stones in the band do no way shape or form dwarf your centre stone or make it look smaller in my opinion! They are perfectly proportioned!!


----------



## Diamond_girl

outtacontrol said:


> Your re set is breathtaking!!!   Give yourself time to get used it it. It flatters your centre stone and is much more beautiful than your first setting, in my opinion.  It's your hormones messing with you!!



Thank you!!


----------



## HauteMama

Blueboxes said:


> Oh, picture didnt come up , will try again



Beautiful!


----------



## haju0907

Blueboxes said:


> Oh, picture didnt come up , will try again



Love your ring Blueboxes 
I actually tried this ring few months ago!!! and thinking about buying it as a fashion ring.
It's really beautiful on you!!!!!!


----------



## Jaanoo

diamond girl .. ur reset is amazing ... its sooooo beautiful ... and personally i love it more than the original setting !!... and in no way does ur main diamond loook small!!


----------



## Jeanxy

htabby said:


> Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.



Wowwwwww!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jeanxy

Diamond_girl said:


> Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
> I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?



It looks beautiful in that setting. I don't think the diamond looks smaller at all


----------



## Blueboxes

haju0907 said:


> Love your ring Blueboxes
> I actually tried this ring few months ago!!! and thinking about buying it as a fashion ring.
> It's really beautiful on you!!!!!!


Thank you so much 
It's really bright and sparkly IRL and wherever I go people comment how gorgeous it is.. We didn't have a big budget and I always wanted an ERing from T Co, so when I saw this one, I fell in love 
Besides, I am from the snowy mountains in Austria and it reminds me of a snowflake. Snow is something I miss terribly here in Oz .


----------



## Diamond_girl

Thank you girls, Im starting to like it more every hour and every new compliment! What an emotional day I had, Oy Vey


----------



## Jeanxy

Blueboxes said:


> Oh, picture didnt come up , will try again



Very pretty! I love how you paired it with the gold band as well!


----------



## ms.jayn

Diamond_girl said:


> Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
> I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?



it's beautiful!!


----------



## Blueboxes

Jeanxy said:


> Very pretty! I love how you paired it with the gold band as well!


Thank you so much xxx


----------



## bling*lover

friday13bride said:


> I posted here before but I just love my new setting and reset stones in my eternity band so much.. I've had it for 5 months now and keep
> staring at it!


Absolutely gorgeous!



Diamond_girl said:


> Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
> I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?


Your ring is so gorgeous and it look lovely on your finger!


htabby said:


> Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.


WOW your ring is breathtaking!! It looks amazing on you, that's for sharing!


----------



## Jaanoo

Diamond_girl said:


> Thank you girls, Im starting to like it more every hour and every new compliment! What an emotional day I had, Oy Vey



 u should ... its soooooo gorgeous ... and its perfect for ur hand ...enjoy it to the fullest


----------



## MelanieJoyce

Diamond_girl said:


> Don't know why all pics turned sideways



Stunningly beautiful dahhhling! =)
IMO this setting compliments and completes the ring. I went from solitaire to a diamond setting and I too felt the same was as you. What it comes down to is how sparkly of a ring do you want? If you want simple then go back to the original. If you want more bling, then stay with this one. I think a beautiful wedding ring would look amazing next to this as well.
Keep the new setting because it is a real head turner! So much more to it than just the single diamond. 
Look at the diamond from an angle to remind yourself how HUGE it really is. hehe
AND CONGRATS love!


----------



## MelanieJoyce

htabby said:


> Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.



Gorgeous!


----------



## MelanieJoyce

Blueboxes said:


> Oh, picture didnt come up , will try again



I absolutely love the uniqueness of this ring! It is so beautiful and it sure does look like a snow flake, how sentimental! Great choice girl!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Diamond_girl said:
			
		

> Thank you I guess I will wear it like that for a while and maybe change it again later on.
> btw love the cat in your avatar!!



Thanks! Her name is Babs!!


----------



## ame

Diamond_girl said:


> definitely something to consider, thank you Ame. However I didn't like the look of the band with smaller diamonds, so I went with these 10 pointers. I think I will wear it for a week or so and if I don't fall in love with it ill do exactly like you said, set the stone in a solitaire and make an eternity band from these side diamonds. I will give this one a shot, my girlfriend loved it and thinks I'm crazy and hormonal



What she thinks and we think make no difference, and it's not craziness or hormones. YOU have to love it. You shouldn't have to be convinced.


----------



## Graphix Chick

htabby said:


> Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.



I love this. Beautiful.


----------



## Dany_37

htabby said:


> Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.



Ohhh, just beautiful!!


----------



## Dany_37

Diamond_girl said:


> Don't know why all pics turned sideways



Diamond_girl, you made an excellent choice of setting...it looks exquisite!!


----------



## karo

htabby said:


> Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.



It's gorgeous!


----------



## karo

Diamond_girl said:


> Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
> I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?



Stunning! Personally I love it, but if you're not sure maybe you should change it... You houkd definitely think it through.


----------



## karo

friday13bride said:


> I posted here before but I just love my new setting and reset stones in my eternity band so much.. I've had it for 5 months now and keep staring at it!



It's gorgeous! Love your set!!!


----------



## friday13bride

karo said:


> It's gorgeous! Love your set!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## friday13bride

bling*lover said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Your ring is so gorgeous and it look lovely on your finger!
> 
> WOW your ring is breathtaking!! It looks amazing on you, that's for sharing!




Thank you, bling*lover!


----------



## friday13bride

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> beautiful!  lovely stack



Thank you! I tried wearing the sapphire band alone but I prefer them all together. I think i need a bigger eternity band for it to be worn alone


----------



## Maels

elliesaurus said:


> Is that three rings stacked together? I love the matching color scheme that you've got going on! I'm guessing it's a sapphire...? The very first jewelry piece that my DF got me was a teeny, tiny sapphire ring so they hold a very special spot in my heart


It is a sapphire, and yes, three rings stacked together. I've been struggling with some weight loss issues, and that joined up with the fact that we just moved to a place 6500 feet above sea level (where previously we lived at sea level) means that my rings don't stack on my finger well any more.

I'm trying to figure out if it's worth it to get my engagement ring resized (again) and to reorder my bands in a larger size (as they're titanium) so that I can wear them all. Ideally, I'll start losing weight again and I won't have to sweat it - instead, I'll hopefully be able to comfortably wear the stack in a few months. Here's hoping! As it goes now, the stack will all fit on my finger, but gets pinch-y and uncomfortable within a few hours. Part of that is that I'm suddenly adding three times the width to the band, part of it is that I don't regularly wear anything but my ering, and part of it is my big fingers.

I'm going to go out and see if I can get some decently sparkly pictures for you folks, but chances are I'll have to live with using the flash - it's rather grey today!


----------



## Necromancer

htabby said:


> Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.



Absolutely gorgeous ring. I adore emerald cuts (my e-ring has one, diamond). Coloured stones like yours look magnificent.


----------



## friday13bride

Diamond_girl said:


> Don't know why all pics turned sideways



Your ring is gorgeous!!! I wouldn't change a thing!!!


----------



## hkilbertus

\

Here is mine, 4.02


----------



## hkilbertus

http://s1297.beta.photobucket.com/u...B0C-2828-00000789B4675440.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


----------



## bling*lover

hkilbertus said:


> http://s1297.beta.photobucket.com/user/hkilbertus/media/17874386-C126-4453-84D1-6E2FCACE8B0C-2828-00000789B4675440.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5



Wow what an absolutely gorgeous ring, congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## JOJA

htabby said:


> Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.



I LOVE this!!


----------



## mrs moulds

I just got my upgrade this weekend. I would love to show everyone but for the life of me, I can remember how to upload pictures. Any help?


----------



## ame

Click Post a Reply, and when you get on that page, scroll a little and a MANAGE ATTACHMENTS button should show. You can click that to get to the attach images section.


----------



## mrs moulds

ame said:


> Click Post a Reply, and when you get on that page, scroll a little and a MANAGE ATTACHMENTS button should show. You can click that to get to the attach images section.



Thank you!
I will post a picture once the tornado watch is over in Kennesaw,GA!


----------



## ame

that weather is St. Louis's gift to you,


----------



## needloub

htabby said:


> Thank you!  It is an emerald cut sapphire.  These pictures show the cut more clearly.



Oh, this is gorgeous!!


----------



## LDDChanel

hkilbertus said:


> \
> 
> Here is mine, 4.02


Wow - you're ring is gorgeous hkilbertus


----------



## EnyaLou

Wow! I do have ring similar to 
lanasyogamama. Iove it!


----------



## mrs moulds

Thanks guys for the help in uploading pictures.  I found two pictures to upload, pressed the upload option, however, the pictures just disappeared.
I am going to keep trying to get these darn pictures uploaded, for it working on my last nerves!


----------



## mrs moulds

Woo Hoo!  I did it!  Now, my rings are as amazing as some of the ones that I've seen in this thread, yet, I just wanted to share my new rings with my TPF family.


----------



## mrs moulds

ame said:


> that weather is St. Louis's gift to you,



Thanks


----------



## Graphix Chick

mrs moulds said:


> Thanks guys for the help in uploading pictures.  I found two pictures to upload, pressed the upload option, however, the pictures just disappeared.
> I am going to keep trying to get these darn pictures uploaded, for it working on my last nerves!



Wow, what a sparkler. This is a stunner mrs. moulds


----------



## friday13bride

mrs moulds said:


> Thanks guys for the help in uploading pictures.  I found two pictures to upload, pressed the upload option, however, the pictures just disappeared.
> I am going to keep trying to get these darn pictures uploaded, for it working on my last nerves!



Very pretty. I love your band! Do you mind sharing the specs on that sparkly set?


----------



## mrs moulds

friday13bride said:


> Very pretty. I love your band! Do you mind sharing the specs on that sparkly set?


Thank you so much!

I don't know all the particulars, however,I do know  e-ring center stone is a princess cut 1.70 carats the side stones which consist of brilliant and baguette .70 brings the total weight 2.40 The band is 1.0 carats.


----------



## friday13bride

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I don't know all the particulars, however,I do know  e-ring center stone is a princess cut 1.70 carats the side stones which consist of brilliant and baguette .70 brings the total weight 2.40 The band is 1.0 carats.



Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. That band certainly looks much bigger than a 1ctw!


----------



## Designpurchaser

mrs moulds said:


> Thanks guys for the help in uploading pictures.  I found two pictures to upload, pressed the upload option, however, the pictures just disappeared.
> I am going to keep trying to get these darn pictures uploaded, for it working on my last nerves!




Everyone's rings on this thread are gorgeous and yours are blingtastic! Beautiful. Congratulations on your choice


----------



## mrs moulds

Designpurchaser said:


> Everyone's rings on this thread are gorgeous and yours are blingtastic! Beautiful. Congratulations on your choice



Thank you so much!


----------



## Designpurchaser

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you so much!



You're welcome  I've just discovered the jewellery threads which are great. I am usually on Mulberry.


----------



## mrs moulds

Designpurchaser said:


> You're welcome  I've just discovered the jewellery threads which are great. I am usually on Mulberry.



Welcome to the jewelry thread! I can't stop looking at all the beautiful jewels. You better watch, for, you can become addicted!


----------



## Designpurchaser

mrs moulds said:


> Welcome to the jewelry thread! I can't stop looking at all the beautiful jewels. You better watch, for, you can become addicted!



Haha, thank you. Yes I'm already in love with the Cartier threads. I need some love in my life


----------



## mrs moulds

Designpurchaser said:


> Haha, thank you. Yes I'm already in love with the Cartier threads. I need some love in my life



Me too!


----------



## Stacey D

Stunning!! I love all of these rings!


----------



## ame

mrs moulds said:


> Thanks guys for the help in uploading pictures.  I found two pictures to upload, pressed the upload option, however, the pictures just disappeared.
> I am going to keep trying to get these darn pictures uploaded, for it working on my last nerves!


Gorgeous!!!




ame said:


> that weather is St. Louis's gift to you,





mrs moulds said:


> Thanks


You're welcome


----------



## etk123

mrs moulds said:


> Thanks guys for the help in uploading pictures.  I found two pictures to upload, pressed the upload option, however, the pictures just disappeared.
> I am going to keep trying to get these darn pictures uploaded, for it working on my last nerves!



Mrs Moulds it's gorgeous! We need some more pics!


----------



## bling*lover

mrs moulds said:


> Thanks guys for the help in uploading pictures.  I found two pictures to upload, pressed the upload option, however, the pictures just disappeared.
> I am going to keep trying to get these darn pictures uploaded, for it working on my last nerves!



Absolutely gorgeous, thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## lazeny

Here are mine. I love them. Very simple and low key


----------



## lazeny

And my 2nd e-ring. The ruby was my late mother's as well as my birth stone. Hubby was very sweet when he had it re-set for me.


----------



## chessmont

lazeny said:


> Here are mine. I love them. Very simple and low key



I really like this, so classic.  Are the prongs YG as well or does it just look so in the picture?


----------



## ame

lazeny said:


> Here are mine. I love them. Very simple and low key





lazeny said:


> And my 2nd e-ring. The ruby was my late mother's as well as my birth stone. Hubby was very sweet when he had it re-set for me.



Sometimes simple is the best. Just beautiful!


----------



## mrs moulds

etk123 said:


> Mrs Moulds it's gorgeous! We need some more pics!



Since I've learned how to upload pictures with the help of my awesome TPF I take and upload some more pictures. I am so glad that my TPF like my rings!


----------



## lazeny

chessmont said:


> I really like this, so classic.  Are the prongs YG as well or does it just look so in the picture?



Thank you. I prefer this because they never really get out of style. And yes, the prongs are also in YG. 



ame said:


> Sometimes simple is the best. Just beautiful!




Thank you  I find the beauty in it's simplicity.


----------



## bergafer3

mrs moulds said:


> Thanks guys for the help in uploading pictures.  I found two pictures to upload, pressed the upload option, however, the pictures just disappeared.
> I am going to keep trying to get these darn pictures uploaded, for it working on my last nerves!


Wow!! That's beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## mrs moulds

bergafer3 said:


> Wow!! That's beautiful!! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## 628628

Diamond_girl said:


> Ok, so i finally got my e-ring reset from a plain solitaire setting to this one.
> I don't know how i feel about it...it is exactly what i wanted but for some reason i'm not extatic about it...am i loosing my mind?  after all this time waiting and after all this money spent on the new setting i like it, but i'm not thrilled. Is it just my pregerrs hormones or what ? what do you girls think?



It is a lovely setting. However, I seem to have figured out what your initial hesitation is towards it: I think the prongs (unlike a similar style a la Cartier) are coming from the sides rather than from above. That influences on how its finished product looks. The prongs that the Cartier style catch the stones from above and below, allowing the stones to appear more uniform and closer together.


----------



## Jeanek

mrwata said:


> OMG, so cute! Where is the pink and diamond ring from??



Thanks! It's from Brian Gavin diamonds. The pink stones are sapphires


----------



## purplepinky

I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.


----------



## ame

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2047387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047390



YAAAY!!! Congrats!!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## friday13bride

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.



Congratulations!!! Your ring is a stunner!!


----------



## Jeanxy

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.



Wow!! That is a beautiful ring! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## karo

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2047387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047390


Congratulations! Stunning ring!


----------



## purplepinky

^^thanks so much Karo, Jeanxy, Friday13 and Ame! It's so hard to get a good pic of a diamond. What fun to have a place like this to share new sparkly things with such wonderful company!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2047387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047390



Gorgeous!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2047387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047390



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2047387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047390



very pretty!  congratulations


----------



## lonnicole

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2047387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047390


love it! very beautiful!


----------



## lonnicole

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2047387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047390


would you mind sharing the specs? Do you know where he got that setting??


----------



## sheila_c

I married my DH 21 years ago this past December. Here are my rings. I love my rings because they are different from the standard rings now. Whichever ring I am wearing, I am always happy when I look at it.

My original engagement ring and band:



My upgraded ring and band:



Original ring with guard:



Upgraded ring with guard:



My 9th anniversary present:


----------



## sheila_c

And my band. I wanted the thinnest band possible. My DH surprised me by having it engraved. It says "MMPPP," which stands for "My Most Precious Prized Possession."


----------



## lonnicole

sheila_c said:


> And my band. I wanted the thinnest band possible. My DH surprised me by having it engraved. It says "MMPPP," which stands for "My Most Precious Prized Possession."
> View attachment 2047977


thats sweet! very unique rings!


----------



## purplepinky

> would you mind sharing the specs? Do you know where he got that setting??


Thanks so much! The centre stone is cushion, 2.4ct G VS1. And all the surround diamonds are the same colour and clarity. He designed the setting with our jeweller in Toronto. I'm happy to pm you his contact if you live near by and would like to use him.


----------



## mrs moulds

sheila_c said:


> I married my DH 21 years ago this past December. Here are my rings. I love my rings because they are different from the standard rings now. Whichever ring I am wearing, I am always happy when I look at it.
> 
> My original engagement ring and band:
> View attachment 2047967
> 
> 
> My upgraded ring and band:
> View attachment 2047968
> 
> 
> Original ring with guard:
> View attachment 2047969
> 
> 
> Upgraded ring with guard:
> View attachment 2047970
> 
> 
> My 9th anniversary present:
> View attachment 2047971



Love your anniversary gift. Beautiful!


----------



## lucydee

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2047387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047390



Love your ring! Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## Designpurchaser

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2047387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047390



WOW!! Stunning ring, lucky lady, congratulations


----------



## Mrs. Mac

sheila_c said:


> I married my DH 21 years ago this past December. Here are my rings. I love my rings because they are different from the standard rings now. Whichever ring I am wearing, I am always happy when I look at it.
> 
> My original engagement ring and band:
> View attachment 2047967
> 
> 
> My upgraded ring and band:
> View attachment 2047968
> 
> 
> Original ring with guard:
> View attachment 2047969
> 
> 
> Upgraded ring with guard:
> View attachment 2047970
> 
> 
> My 9th anniversary present:
> View attachment 2047971



Beautiful marquise and setting!!! Love your band too!  We don't see too many marquise!  I'm married almost 19 years and its still my favorite shape!  Congrats on your upgrade!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

mrs moulds said:


> Thanks guys for the help in uploading pictures.  I found two pictures to upload, pressed the upload option, however, the pictures just disappeared.
> I am going to keep trying to get these darn pictures uploaded, for it working on my last nerves!



Breathtaking!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

purplepinky said:


> I have been looking forward to the day I could post in this thread for many years. Yesterday the man of my dreams asked me to marry him with the ring of my dreams. Thank you for letting me share.  I hope I can figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 2047387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047390



Congrats!!!! Yay!!!!   Beautiful ring!


----------



## KatsBags

Mrs. Mac said:


> Beautiful marquise and setting!!! Love your band too!  We don't see too many marquise!  I'm married almost 19 years and its still my favorite shape!  Congrats on your upgrade!



I completely agree! The main stone in my engagement ring is a gorgeous marquise as are the stones in my anniversary band. It will always be my favorite shape.

Our 25th anniversary is in March and we've decided to do an upgrade. I just can't find another shape diamond I like as much. I might just design my own.


----------



## LDDChanel

Here is my set. I took the photos on my iPhone so the quality isn't great. My ER is 3.01 cts.


----------



## Jeanxy

purplepinky said:


> Thanks so much! The centre stone is cushion, 2.4ct G VS1. And all the surround diamonds are the same colour and clarity. He designed the setting with our jeweller in Toronto. I'm happy to pm you his contact if you live near by and would like to use him.



Do you mind me asking what your ring finger size is? I love the proportion of it to your hand!! Looks great!!


----------



## mrwata

LDDChanel said:
			
		

> Here is my set. I took the photos on my iPhone so the quality isn't great. My ER is 3.01 cts.



So pretty! Congratulations!!


----------



## MCF

lazeny said:


> And my 2nd e-ring. The ruby was my late mother's as well as my birth stone. Hubby was very sweet when he had it re-set for me.



love this!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

KatsBags said:


> I completely agree! The main stone in my engagement ring is a gorgeous marquise as are the stones in my anniversary band. It will always be my favorite shape.
> 
> Our 25th anniversary is in March and we've decided to do an upgrade. I just can't find another shape diamond I like as much. I might just design my own.



DH just upgraded mine and he knew I wanted to keep my marquise stone so he upgraded my ring settings.  I'm very sentimental and the thought of not wearing that stone daily on my left ring finger made me sad.  I know it sounds crazy!!!!


----------



## purplepinky

> Do you mind me asking what your ring finger size is? I love the proportion of it to your hand!! Looks great!!



Thanks!! My knuckles are kind big so my ring size is a 6. Hope this helps.


----------



## KatsBags

Mrs. Mac said:


> DH just upgraded mine and he knew I wanted to keep my marquise stone so he upgraded my ring settings.  I'm very sentimental and the thought of not wearing that stone daily on my left ring finger made me sad.  I know it sounds crazy!!!!



That's what I'll probably do, as well. It's a nice size stone with high grade specs (even back then... DH went for quality).

When we upgraded on our 10th anniversary, it was from its solitaire setting to a side stone setting. For this upgrade, I will definitely keep the stone (like you, I'd be sad to not wear it every day) but, somehow, change the setting.

I have a general idea what I want. I just can't find it online or in any store... so, I'm really leaning towards designing it myself (with a jeweler's help).


----------



## Mrs. Mac

KatsBags said:


> That's what I'll probably do, as well. It's a nice size stone with high grade specs (even back then... DH went for quality).
> 
> When we upgraded on our 10th anniversary, it was from its solitaire setting to a side stone setting. For this upgrade, I will definitely keep the stone (like you, I'd be sad to not wear it every day) but, somehow, change the setting.
> 
> I have a general idea what I want. I just can't find it online or in any store... so, I'm really leaning towards designing it myself (with a jeweler's help).



DH did the same thing!!! He knew I wanted princess cut stones and baguette cut stones as my side stones and worked with a jeweler to design both my upgraded engagement ring and my anniversary wedding band!   It's nice to do that because you don't see your ring on everyone then!   
That's why I won't give up my stone!!!!   Nice size stone, high grade specs and very sentimental to me!  
I can't wait to hear all about your upgrade!


----------



## friday13bride

Ditto on keeping my original stone. I just couldn't change it. It represents so much to me, like where we were in life at that time. It's a decent size round brilliant, 1.4 with excellent specs, so I just upgraded my setting to get my bling. And I had my jeweler use all my original stones from the 1st setting to make my eternity band.


----------



## karo

LDDChanel said:


> Here is my set. I took the photos on my iPhone so the quality isn't great. My ER is 3.01 cts.



Stunning!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

friday13bride said:


> Ditto on keeping my original stone. I just couldn't change it. It represents so much to me, like where we were in life at that time. It's a decent size round brilliant, 1.4 with excellent specs, so I just upgraded my setting to get my bling. And I had my jeweler use all my original stones from the 1st setting to make my eternity band.



Great idea to make an eternity band from your original stones!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

I made mine. 3.33 carat princess cut with 1.5 carat diamonds all over the place and under the basket  with matching eternity band. 
Set in white gold


----------



## LDDChanel

karo said:


> Stunning!!!



Thanks karo!


----------



## mrs moulds

christchrist said:


> i made mine. 3.33 carat princess cut with 1.5 carat diamonds all over the place and under the basket  with matching eternity band.
> Set in white gold
> 
> View attachment 2051562



stunning!


----------



## bling*lover

Christchrist said:


> I made mine. 3.33 carat princess cut with 1.5 carat diamonds all over the place and under the basket  with matching eternity band.
> Set in white gold



Gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

mrs moulds said:


> stunning!



Thanks. It's filthy. I need to clean it. Ahhhhhh the life of a mom


----------



## Louise70290

lonnicole said:


> love it! very beautiful!


Beautiful ring. Congratulations. Bet it gets alot of complements!


----------



## Christchrist

sheila_c said:


> I married my DH 21 years ago this past December. Here are my rings. I love my rings because they are different from the standard rings now. Whichever ring I am wearing, I am always happy when I look at it.
> 
> My original engagement ring and band:
> 
> My upgraded ring and band:
> 
> Original ring with guard:
> 
> Upgraded ring with guard:
> 
> My 9th anniversary present:



Very pretty


----------



## Christchrist

sheila_c said:


> And my band. I wanted the thinnest band possible. My DH surprised me by having it engraved. It says "MMPPP," which stands for "My Most Precious Prized Possession."



That's very sweet


----------



## Christchrist

LDDChanel said:


> Here is my set. I took the photos on my iPhone so the quality isn't great. My ER is 3.01 cts.



Wow! That's very pretty


----------



## attyxthomas

Christchrist said:


> I made mine. 3.33 carat princess cut with 1.5 carat diamonds all over the place and under the basket  with matching eternity band.
> Set in white gold



Damnnnnn CC!! That's a stunning honker!!


----------



## Christchrist

attyxthomas said:


> Damnnnnn CC!! That's a stunning honker!!



Thanks it was my first piece when I started my jewelry business. Man I love diamonds lol


----------



## LDDChanel

Christchrist said:


> Wow! That's very pretty



Thanks so much Christchrist! Your set is amazing too!


----------



## nadineluv

Love my ring! It was custom made just for me 
Hubby did an excellent job. Total carat wt is 2. Set in platinum. This ring is really heavy duty. I can wear it outside while gardening, playing, at work ( when I was working as an RN). This ring is perfect for me!


----------



## Christchrist

nadineluv said:


> Love my ring! It was custom made just for me
> Hubby did an excellent job. Total carat wt is 2. Set in platinum. This ring is really heavy duty. I can wear it outside while gardening, playing, at work ( when I was working as an RN). This ring is perfect for me!



Awww this is a great pic


----------



## Christchrist

LDDChanel said:


> Thanks so much Christchrist! Your set is amazing too!



Well thank you


----------



## nadineluv

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Awww this is a great pic



Thx!
 It's from our honeymoon


----------



## nadineluv

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Awww this is a great pic



Btw.. Your ring is a stunner!


----------



## Christchrist

nadineluv said:


> Btw.. Your ring is a stunner!



Thanks girl


----------



## Dany_37

LDDChanel said:


> Here is my set. I took the photos on my iPhone so the quality isn't great. My ER is 3.01 cts.



My GOD...don't wear that at night while driving, you will blind somebody! 
That ring is just S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!!!!!


----------



## LDDChanel

Dany_37 said:


> My GOD...don't wear that at night while driving, you will blind somebody!
> That ring is just S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!!!!!



Haha - too funny! Thanks so much Dany_37!


----------



## wausauness

All the e-rings here looks so amazing!! I cant wait to get mines one day!


----------



## acolvard

My E-ring. Engaged 5/25/12, getting married 4/6/13 &#128522;


----------



## LDDChanel

acolvard said:


> My E-ring. Engaged 5/25/12, getting married 4/6/13 &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053413


Wow - it's stunning! Congratulations. What type of wedding band are you going to pair with it?


----------



## acolvard

LDDChanel said:
			
		

> Wow - it's stunning! Congratulations. What type of wedding band are you going to pair with it?



Thank you! The band will be a 1.5 carat prong set eternity band (round diamonds). Picking it up this weekend so maybe I can snap some pics


----------



## etk123

acolvard said:


> My E-ring. Engaged 5/25/12, getting married 4/6/13 &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053413



Just WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## Christchrist

acolvard said:


> My E-ring. Engaged 5/25/12, getting married 4/6/13 dde0a


That's a honker. Love love


----------



## nadineluv

acolvard said:
			
		

> my e-ring. Engaged 5/25/12, getting married 4/6/13 dde0a



gorgeous!!!


----------



## cung

acolvard said:


> My E-ring. Engaged 5/25/12, getting married 4/6/13 &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053413



wow, such a timeless piece, reminds me of HW designs too. Congrats to your upcoming wedding


----------



## karo

acolvard said:


> My E-ring. Engaged 5/25/12, getting married 4/6/13 dde0a



Stunning! Love it!!! Would love to see more pics


----------



## Greentea

acolvard said:


> My E-ring. Engaged 5/25/12, getting married 4/6/13 &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053413



I adore it!!!


----------



## CordeliaB

Edited for wrong answer


----------



## Aurelia24

My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil. 
This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
I love it!


----------



## LDDChanel

acolvard said:


> Thank you! The band will be a 1.5 carat prong set eternity band (round diamonds). Picking it up this weekend so maybe I can snap some pics


That'll look great with it! Definitely post pics!


----------



## Christchrist

Aurelia24 said:


> My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!



That is just beautiful


----------



## Aurelia24

Christchrist said:


> That is just beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## zaraha

Aurelia24 said:
			
		

> My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!



Wow your emerald is beautiful. I love emerald


----------



## laurayuki

Amazing emerald I love the color! Looks perfect!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

acolvard said:


> My E-ring. Engaged 5/25/12, getting married 4/6/13 &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2053413



loooovveeee!!


----------



## needloub

Aurelia24 said:


> My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!



Stunning!


----------



## acolvard

Thank you for all the kind compliments!  Here are a few more pics - 

My sweet fiancé worked with my mom to create the ring. The baguettes were actually taken from her old E ring


----------



## MCF

aurelia24 said:


> my engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but i don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors i've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!



more pictures please!:d


----------



## bling*lover

Aurelia24 said:


> My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!



Absolutely gorgeous!! I would love to see some more pictures of this if you don't mind!


----------



## ame

Thats a gorgeous emerald!




acolvard said:


> Thank you for all the kind compliments!  Here are a few more pics -
> 
> My sweet fiancé worked with my mom to create the ring. The baguettes were actually taken from her old E ring
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054900


GORGEOUS. And the bags are actually the PERFECT proportion to the center and shank!!!


----------



## 628628

Aurelia24 said:


> My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!



Aurelia, I would love to see more photos, especially the changes of the colors under different lighting conditions!


----------



## 628628

acolvard, I love your classic setting! What are the specs?


----------



## outtacontrol

Aurelia24 said:


> My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!



Just beautiful!! Please, more pictures!!


----------



## Molls

Aurelia24 said:


> My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!



LOVE IT!!! Please post more pics.


----------



## acolvard

628628 said:


> acolvard, I love your classic setting! What are the specs?



Sure! Just had to check the appraisal 

Center stone is 3.03 brilliant round cut, "G" color, VS1.  Baguettes total .33 carats and are "G" color.  Band is platinum.

Thanks again for all the compliments! You guys have gotten me really excited about picking up the wedding band tomorrow! I'll definitely have to sneak a pic


----------



## acolvard

acolvard said:


> Sure! Just had to check the appraisal
> 
> Center stone is 3.03 brilliant round cut, "G" color, VS1.  Baguettes total .33 carats and are "G" color.  Band is platinum.
> 
> Thanks again for all the compliments! You guys have gotten me really excited about picking up the wedding band tomorrow! I'll definitely have to sneak a pic



Oh, and I wear a 5.25 size ring


----------



## Mrs. Mac

acolvard said:


> Thank you for all the kind compliments!  Here are a few more pics -
> 
> My sweet fiancé worked with my mom to create the ring. The baguettes were actually taken from her old E ring
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054900



Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Louise70290

Melissat765 said:


> My 2ct Canary yellow marquise
> 
> View attachment 1897061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1897062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1897063
> 
> 
> diamond in a holo mounting with 1ct side diamonds and a matching  wedding band. Size 5 3/4


Absolutely love this. Unusual and beautiful.


----------



## needloub

acolvard said:


> Thank you for all the kind compliments!  Here are a few more pics -
> 
> My sweet fiancé worked with my mom to create the ring. The baguettes were actually taken from her old E ring
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054900



Love the setting! So elegant!


----------



## mrs moulds

Aurelia24 said:


> My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!



What a beauty!


----------



## CATEYES

acolvard said:


> Thank you for all the kind compliments!  Here are a few more pics -
> 
> My sweet fiancé worked with my mom to create the ring. The baguettes were actually taken from her old E ring
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054900


Wow! This is really beautiful and more meaningful because it also has some diamonds from your mom's ring. I love the blue hue it seems to have while the side stones do not compete with it since they are small and long (hope that makes sense). Congrats to you!


----------



## zjajkj

Our set


----------



## sourapril

Unlike diamond, inclusions in emeralds can make them more valuable.
You got a gorgeous stone.



Aurelia24 said:


> My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!


----------



## Christchrist

dinitegrity said:


> Our set



Awwwww lovely


----------



## outtacontrol

dinitegrity said:


> Our set



Neat!


----------



## KW1

My husband and I have been married one year and three months already.  This is just one of the hundreds of reasons why I'm completely smitten with him.  I was stunned when he gave me the ring!  

I never told my husband this, but when my BFF and I were about 12 years old we would talk about our future weddings and e-rings and I would always say I wanted a three carat ring.  I don't even know why I would say that because back then I didnt have a clue what that even meant!  It was a silly dream, but somehow it all came true.  I married my prince charming, and he gave me even more than I ever imagioned.  


The center diamond is GIA 3.5, and the 10 diamonds on the two bands are .25 each.  They are set in platinum on yellow gold bands.  Excellent quality and I was truly impressed with the craftsmanship.  I should have cleaned it before snapping the photos!


----------



## Christchrist

KW1 said:


> My husband and I have been married one year and three months already.  This is just one of the hundreds of reasons why I'm completely smitten with him.  I was stunned when he gave me the ring!
> 
> I never told my husband this, but when my BFF and I were about 12 years old we would talk about our future weddings and e-rings and I would always say I wanted a three carat ring.  I don't even know why I would say that because back then I didnt have a clue what that even meant!  It was a silly dream, but somehow it all came true.  I married my prince charming, and he gave me even more than I ever imagioned.
> 
> The center diamond is GIA 3.5, and the 10 diamonds on the two bands are .25 each.  They are set in platinum on yellow gold bands.  Excellent quality and I was truly impressed with the craftsmanship.  I should have cleaned it before snapping the photos!



Holy moly that's awesome


----------



## mrs moulds

KW1 said:


> My husband and I have been married one year and three months already.  This is just one of the hundreds of reasons why I'm completely smitten with him.  I was stunned when he gave me the ring!
> 
> I never told my husband this, but when my BFF and I were about 12 years old we would talk about our future weddings and e-rings and I would always say I wanted a three carat ring.  I don't even know why I would say that because back then I didnt have a clue what that even meant!  It was a silly dream, but somehow it all came true.  I married my prince charming, and he gave me even more than I ever imagioned.
> 
> 
> 
> The center diamond is GIA 3.5, and the 10 diamonds on the two bands are .25 each.  They are set in platinum on yellow gold bands.  Excellent quality and I was truly impressed with the craftsmanship.  I should have cleaned it before snapping the photos!


----------



## mrs moulds

Beauuuuttttttiiifullll!


----------



## ceb72

KW1 said:


> My husband and I have been married one year and three months already.  This is just one of the hundreds of reasons why I'm completely smitten with him.  I was stunned when he gave me the ring!
> 
> I never told my husband this, but when my BFF and I were about 12 years old we would talk about our future weddings and e-rings and I would always say I wanted a three carat ring.  I don't even know why I would say that because back then I didnt have a clue what that even meant!  It was a silly dream, but somehow it all came true.  I married my prince charming, and he gave me even more than I ever imagioned.
> 
> 
> 
> The center diamond is GIA 3.5, and the 10 diamonds on the two bands are .25 each.  They are set in platinum on yellow gold bands.  Excellent quality and I was truly impressed with the craftsmanship.  I should have cleaned it before snapping the photos!



Whoa! That is gorgeous.


----------



## ceb72

I love non-traditional stones in engagement rings.


----------



## angie82

Upgraded my e-ring for Valentine.











Thank you for letting me share.  Wish you all a Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## Christchrist

angie82 said:


> Upgraded my e-ring for Valentine.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.  Wish you all a Happy Valentine's Day.



How beautiful


----------



## beastofthefields

lazeny said:


> Here are mine. I love them. Very simple and low key


Cartier ~ beautiful.


----------



## KW1

mrs moulds said:


>





Christchrist said:


> Holy moly that's awesome



Thank you all for the kind compliments.


----------



## KW1

KW1 said:


> Thank you all for the kind compliments.



I probably need to get my ring looked at because when I'm fixing my hair in the morning sometimes the prongs holding the center diamond catches my hair.  Ouch!  I just hate the thought of leaving it at the jeweler though.


----------



## elliesaurus

KW1 said:


> I probably need to get my ring looked at because when I'm fixing my hair in the morning sometimes the prongs holding the center diamond catches my hair.  Ouch!  I just hate the thought of leaving it at the jeweler though.



Better to leave it at the jeweler than to lose that beauty!


----------



## angie82

Christchrist said:


> How beautiful



Thank you.

The meaning behind is what makes it special.


----------



## Docjeun

needloub said:


> Love the setting! So elegant!


I have an Oval 2 ct with the exact same setting, I would love to have a larger center stone though and just might go for it.  I have to say that I love oval stones, they are my favorite next to the round.  Can I ask how large your center stone is?


----------



## Docjeun

acolvard said:


> Sure! Just had to check the appraisal
> 
> Center stone is 3.03 brilliant round cut, "G" color, VS1.  Baguettes total .33 carats and are "G" color.  Band is platinum.
> 
> Thanks again for all the compliments! You guys have gotten me really excited about picking up the wedding band tomorrow! I'll definitely have to sneak a pic


Just saw the answer to my question about the size of the center stone, what kind of band are you going with?  Mine is the same as the engagement ring but I have three bagets instead of just the two.


----------



## mim1512

Here is mine...again. I upgraded my wedding bands to the stacked look.  Sorry about the bad nail polish.


----------



## Christchrist

mim1512 said:


> Here is mine...again. I upgraded my wedding bands to the stacked look.  Sorry about the bad nail polish.



Very beautiful


----------



## KW1

mim1512 said:


> Here is mine...again. I upgraded my wedding bands to the stacked look.  Sorry about the bad nail polish.


Very pretty!  I like the stacked look too.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

mim1512 said:


> Here is mine...again. I upgraded my wedding bands to the stacked look.  Sorry about the bad nail polish.



love all your bands.  very pretty!


----------



## MAE6806

Hi all! New to the forum...here's my e-ring, engaged since April  Currently obsessing over wedding bands to pair with it! It's a 1.11 elongated cushion cut diamond center, .24 on a platinum band (Tiffany Novo style), G color, VS2 clarity.  Love her!


----------



## etk123

MAE6806 said:


> Hi all! New to the forum...here's my e-ring, engaged since April  Currently obsessing over wedding bands to pair with it! It's a 1.11 elongated cushion cut diamond center, .24 on a platinum band (Tiffany Novo style), G color, VS2 clarity.  Love her!
> View attachment 2073716



Congratulations!! It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## KW1

MAE6806 said:


> Hi all! New to the forum...here's my e-ring, engaged since April  Currently obsessing over wedding bands to pair with it! It's a 1.11 elongated cushion cut diamond center, .24 on a platinum band (Tiffany Novo style), G color, VS2 clarity.  Love her!
> View attachment 2073716


Congrats!  It's beautiful.


----------



## Kissmark

dinitegrity said:


> Our set



Pretty! Please tell us more about your set!


----------



## baghorder

MAE6806 said:


> Hi all! New to the forum...here's my e-ring, engaged since April  Currently obsessing over wedding bands to pair with it! It's a 1.11 elongated cushion cut diamond center, .24 on a platinum band (Tiffany Novo style), G color, VS2 clarity.  Love her!
> View attachment 2073716



So beautiful. I'd love her, too! 
Please let us see what kind of wedding band you decide on.


----------



## EricaD

Adding mine!  I've sold and upgraded a few times (ahem), but here's the ring I'm currently wearing and I LOVE it!  2.65ct (ish, though I suspect it may be larger) antique cushion in an antique reproduction halo.  The color of the center stone is warm, maybe N/O range?  The melee in the setting are teensy little baby OEC's!  I love everything about this ring!  And the reproduction is so authentic that I can ALMOST convince myself that I'm wearing an original antique halo (gosh what a find that would be).

I had bought myself a 3.48ct S/T colored antique cushion, spent months agonizing about how to set it, and literally wore it for a few weeks when one of our clients fell madly in love with it, so I sold it to her and replaced it with this ring, which I truly love a lot so it was a good move for me.


----------



## Jsully423

EricaD said:


> Adding mine!  I've sold and upgraded a few times (ahem), but here's the ring I'm currently wearing and I LOVE it!  2.65ct (ish, though I suspect it may be larger) antique cushion in an antique reproduction halo.  The color of the center stone is warm, maybe N/O range?  The melee in the setting are teensy little baby OEC's!  I love everything about this ring!  And the reproduction is so authentic that I can ALMOST convince myself that I'm wearing an original antique halo (gosh what a find that would be).
> 
> I had bought myself a 3.48ct S/T colored antique cushion, spent months agonizing about how to set it, and literally wore it for a few weeks when one of our clients fell madly in love with it, so I sold it to her and replaced it with this ring, which I truly love a lot so it was a good move for me.



Gorgeous. Great manicure to show it off


----------



## Mrs. Mac

EricaD said:


> Adding mine!  I've sold and upgraded a few times (ahem), but here's the ring I'm currently wearing and I LOVE it!  2.65ct (ish, though I suspect it may be larger) antique cushion in an antique reproduction halo.  The color of the center stone is warm, maybe N/O range?  The melee in the setting are teensy little baby OEC's!  I love everything about this ring!  And the reproduction is so authentic that I can ALMOST convince myself that I'm wearing an original antique halo (gosh what a find that would be).
> 
> I had bought myself a 3.48ct S/T colored antique cushion, spent months agonizing about how to set it, and literally wore it for a few weeks when one of our clients fell madly in love with it, so I sold it to her and replaced it with this ring, which I truly love a lot so it was a good move for me.



Beautiful!  And love the manicure!


----------



## Christchrist

EricaD said:


> Adding mine!  I've sold and upgraded a few times (ahem), but here's the ring I'm currently wearing and I LOVE it!  2.65ct (ish, though I suspect it may be larger) antique cushion in an antique reproduction halo.  The color of the center stone is warm, maybe N/O range?  The melee in the setting are teensy little baby OEC's!  I love everything about this ring!  And the reproduction is so authentic that I can ALMOST convince myself that I'm wearing an original antique halo (gosh what a find that would be).
> 
> I had bought myself a 3.48ct S/T colored antique cushion, spent months agonizing about how to set it, and literally wore it for a few weeks when one of our clients fell madly in love with it, so I sold it to her and replaced it with this ring, which I truly love a lot so it was a good move for me.



Contrast is pretty. It's very nice


----------



## EricaD

Thanks, those were my "Miami" nails, lol.


----------



## ame

Looks GREAT!


----------



## etk123

EricaD said:


> Thanks, those were my "Miami" nails, lol.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## MeenaTia

I'm new to the forum but very excited to have found it... Here are mine:
Tiffany's solitaire 1.32
Tiffany's novo band
Tiffany's platinum band


----------



## Dany_37

EricaD said:


> Adding mine!  I've sold and upgraded a few times (ahem), but here's the ring I'm currently wearing and I LOVE it!  2.65ct (ish, though I suspect it may be larger) antique cushion in an antique reproduction halo.  The color of the center stone is warm, maybe N/O range?  The melee in the setting are teensy little baby OEC's!  I love everything about this ring!  And the reproduction is so authentic that I can ALMOST convince myself that I'm wearing an original antique halo (gosh what a find that would be).
> 
> I had bought myself a 3.48ct S/T colored antique cushion, spent months agonizing about how to set it, and literally wore it for a few weeks when one of our clients fell madly in love with it, so I sold it to her and replaced it with this ring, which I truly love a lot so it was a good move for me.



Very elegant!!


----------



## Dany_37

acolvard said:


> Thank you for all the kind compliments!  Here are a few more pics -
> 
> My sweet fiancé worked with my mom to create the ring. The baguettes were actually taken from her old E ring
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054900



Congrats lucky lady! It's stunning!!


----------



## Dany_37

Aurelia24 said:


> My engagement ring is nearly one year old and it's white gold with an emerald and 6 diamonds. In this photos it was still big for my finger, now it's the correct size and it's been treated with oil.
> This is not a perfect stone, it has some fractures, but I don't care, it's still one of the most amazing emerald colors I've ever seen and it's enough clear for me.
> I love it!



AMAZING...it's so special and the color is breathtaking!!  Definitely a piece to cherish!!!!!


----------



## angellina2281

I already posted a while back but here he is my ring all clean with my soon to be wedding band!  excuse my un manicured nails


----------



## MatAllston

MeenaTia said:


> I'm new to the forum but very excited to have found it... Here are mine:
> Tiffany's solitaire 1.32
> Tiffany's novo band
> Tiffany's platinum band
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2076023



Welcome. You have a stunning set.


----------



## MeenaTia

MatAllston said:


> Welcome. You have a stunning set.



Thank you so much


----------



## scarlet555

angellina2281 said:


> I already posted a while back but here he is my ring all clean with my soon to be wedding band!  excuse my un manicured nails



Very shiny!  Simple and perfect!


----------



## scarlet555

MeenaTia said:


> I'm new to the forum but very excited to have found it... Here are mine:
> Tiffany's solitaire 1.32
> Tiffany's novo band
> Tiffany's platinum band
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2076023





These are so beautiful... can't believe its a 1.32, looks so much bigger!


----------



## MeenaTia

scarlet555 said:


> These are so beautiful... can't believe its a 1.32, looks so much bigger!



Thank you.. Maybe the angle of the shot but I do think it looks bigger, more like a 1.5-1.6

Having read a few of the posts about diamond stats, cut and performance, I put the stats into the HCA calculator and was shocked when it scored 5.1!! To me, it has great fire and sparkle. Either way, I'm very happy with it and will not want to even think about changing/upgrading. It's very comfortable to wear daily and fits my lifestyle


----------



## StaffieMom1971

Hello Everyone.  I'm a newbie and have been checking out all the gorgeous rings posted.  I recently got my 3rd (and final) upgrade for my 10 year wedding anniversary.  It's a round brilliant E SI1 3.32 ct.  My jeweler was kind enough to set the diamond in a white gold 6 prong Tiffany setting while I wait for my final setting to be completed.  I will post pictures when done, just 2 more (long) weeks to go...  In the meantime, I do have a question.  Do you wear the wedding band first on your finger and then the ER?  That's what I've been doing but I noticed many on this site do the opposite.  I'm just curious....


----------



## mch1956

StaffieMom1971 said:


> Hello Everyone.  I'm a newbie and have been checking out all the gorgeous rings posted.  I recently got my 3rd (and final) upgrade for my 10 year wedding anniversary.  It's a round brilliant E SI1 3.32 ct.  My jeweler was kind enough to set the diamond in a white gold 6 prong Tiffany setting while I wait for my final setting to be completed.  I will post pictures when done, just 2 more (long) weeks to go...  In the meantime, I do have a question.  Do you wear the wedding band first on your finger and then the ER?  That's what I've been doing but I noticed many on this site do the opposite.  I'm just curious....


Protocol says that the wedding band should go first (closer to your heart) since it is the "one that counts". But most people wear it either way, depends on how your set looks best


----------



## friday13bride

I wear my ering first then bands only bc I always catch my rings on the zipper to my handbag whenever I reach into it.. Lol I'd rather bang the bands then the ering. I know my reasoning is silly!


----------



## ame

friday13bride said:


> I wear my ering first then bands only bc I always catch my rings on the zipper to my handbag whenever I reach into it.. Lol I'd rather bang the bands then the ering. I know my reasoning is silly!



I refuse to use my left hand to reach into my bag! Like ever!


----------



## friday13bride

ame said:


> I refuse to use my left hand to reach into my bag! Like ever!



Lol.. I'm left handed. My right hand is pretty much good for nothing!


----------



## ame

I am a lefty too but if my rings are on, my left hand might as well be dead as it's simply there for ornamentation.


----------



## AndieAbroad

ame said:


> I am a lefty too but if my rings are on, *my left hand might as well be dead as it's simply there for ornamentation*.



 My mom and I call our left hands 'the dumb pretty one' and our right hands 'the ugly brute'. I always break nails on my right hand, and the fingers are actually a half size bigger from favouring it so much! But my left hand is so delicate and stupid (can't do anything with it, not write, nothing)...perfect place to wear jewellery!


----------



## ame

Exactly! My right hand IS the ugly brute!!!


----------



## friday13bride

I need to wear my ering/ bands on my right hand like they do in Norway.. My Right hand is totally useless! I'm such a lefty it's ridiculous!!


----------



## NY Village Girl

angellina2281 said:


> I already posted a while back but here he is my ring all clean with my soon to be wedding band!  excuse my un manicured nails



Gorgeous and classic!  Do you mind sharing specs on the e-ring and wedding band.  Congratulations.


----------



## freshie2096

angellina2281 said:


> I already posted a while back but here he is my ring all clean with my soon to be wedding band!  excuse my un manicured nails



Congrats!

Your ering is really sparkle, love it!!

What's the color and clarity if you don't mind sharing with us??


----------



## Frivole88

my Tiffany rings. 0.98 carat in platinum settings. please excuse my dry hand.


----------



## burberryprncess

My Verragio e-ring with Tiffany & Co Channel set diamond band 2mm, both set platinum.


----------



## burberryprncess

I think I'm ready for an upgrade,


----------



## ame

burberryprncess said:


> My Verragio e-ring with Tiffany & Co Channel set diamond band 2mm, both set platinum.



I LOVE that. They really go perfectly together.


----------



## burberryprncess

ame said:


> I LOVE that. They really go perfectly together.



I'm really surprise how well they go together.  At first I had concern about the size being so narrow, but it is not really that narrow.  I'm considering getting the thinnest Lucida, now that I saw your thread, as a spacer.  The knife edge style, which I originally considered, looks awkward with my e-ring and channel diamond band.  The bezet band looks amazing too but may be too wide.


----------



## Stacey D

These diamonds are outstanding! Congrats ladies!!


----------



## ame

burberryprncess said:


> I'm really surprise how well they go together.  At first I had concern about the size being so narrow, but it is not really that narrow.  I'm considering getting the thinnest Lucida, now that I saw your thread, as a spacer.  The knife edge style, which I originally considered, looks awkward with my e-ring and channel diamond band.  The bezet band looks amazing too but may be too wide.



IIRC they make a bezet band that's 1.x mm too. Like 1.5? Oh they call it the ROUND band now, it used to be bezet
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+8-c+288152-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## burberryprncess

ame said:


> IIRC they make a bezet band that's 1.x mm too. Like 1.5? Oh they call it the ROUND band now, it used to be bezet
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+8-c+288152-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Do you think under 1.5mm be too thin?


----------



## love_addict919

A few months ago, my DBF took me to tiffany's on my birthday and had me try on engagement rings. I really loved the solitaire, but i cant decide on a round or princess cut diamond so i told my DBF he could pick. Hopefully in the next year i can join this thread! I ADORE everyones rings, they are so beautiful. You are all very lucky


----------



## i_heart_fashion

I posted my engagement ring awhile ago and since then had my wedding so here's my set! 

Tiffany novo wedding band and Tiffany round brilliant with channel set band


----------



## i_heart_fashion

burberryprncess said:


> My Verragio e-ring with Tiffany & Co Channel set diamond band 2mm, both set platinum.



Your rings are so beautiful! I especially like your engagement ring! Gorgeous!! &#128525;


----------



## ame

burberryprncess said:


> Do you think under 1.5mm be too thin?



Not if you're intending to use it just as a spacer and want it to be generally invisible. And in that case actually there are a couple Etsy Sellers Ill point you to.


----------



## Rapunchel

love_addict919 said:


> A few months ago, my DBF took me to tiffany's on my birthday and had me try on engagement rings. I really loved the solitaire, but i cant decide on a round or princess cut diamond so i told my DBF he could pick. Hopefully in the next year i can join this thread! I ADORE everyones rings, they are so beautiful. You are all very lucky



Sounds like a dream! I really love the round solitaire, but I totally understand that it's hard to decide!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Hi ladies! Beautiful rings in here, I've been browsing a few times and now I can post my own! I got engaged about a month ago 

Apologies about the dry hands - hate having to take the ring off to moisturize and I wash them 928374236 times a day!

And about the huge picture! I don't know how to make it smaller.. sorry


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

RedSoleAddict said:


> Hi ladies! Beautiful rings in here, I've been browsing a few times and now I can post my own! I got engaged about a month ago
> 
> Apologies about the dry hands - hate having to take the ring off to moisturize and I wash them 928374236 times a day!
> 
> And about the huge picture! I don't know how to make it smaller.. sorry



It's so beautiful and sparkly! Love your manicure too


----------



## Necromancer

RedSoleAddict said:


> Hi ladies! Beautiful rings in here, I've been browsing a few times and now I can post my own! I got engaged about a month ago
> 
> Apologies about the dry hands - hate having to take the ring off to moisturize and I wash them 928374236 times a day!
> 
> And about the huge picture! I don't know how to make it smaller.. sorry



Beautiful and classic. Congratulations on your recent engagement.


----------



## Necromancer

i_heart_fashion said:


> I posted my engagement ring awhile ago and since then had my wedding so here's my set!
> 
> Tiffany novo wedding band and Tiffany round brilliant with channel set band
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086841



Your set is lovely. You got married? Congratulations.


----------



## i_heart_fashion

Necromancer said:


> Your set is lovely. You got married? Congratulations.



Thank you! =) yes, I got married on December 22, 2012!!!! It was one of the best days ever!!! Hehe


----------



## cherchezlabelle

My dilemma...Before Princess Diana came on the scene, my engagement ring was an oval sapphire (my birth stone) surrounded by diamonds.  Not as big as hers, of course.  But the same shape.  So later I felt self-conscious about it, as if it looked like I was copying her.  Then, after her tragic death, it didn't draw so many comments.  Now, with Kate wearing Diana's, I'm self-conscious again.  I guess I just have to toughen up and not care what people think.


----------



## AndieAbroad

cherchezlabelle said:


> My dilemma...Before Princess Diana came on the scene, my engagement ring was an oval sapphire (my birth stone) surrounded by diamonds.  Not as big as hers, of course.  But the same shape.  So later I felt self-conscious about it, as if it looked like I was copying her.  Then, after her tragic death, it didn't draw so many comments.  Now, with Kate wearing Diana's, I'm self-conscious again.  I guess I just have to toughen up and not care what people think.



Don't forget...Princess Di could have had any number of jewels from the royal collection, and yet she chose that one herself, from a jeweller! It's a beautiful design that was adored long before her time, and continues to be popular after. Think of it more as an ode to this aesthetic of classic glamour, rather than an association with specific people. Wear it with pride!


----------



## jaimerz

RedSoleAddict said:


> Hi ladies! Beautiful rings in here, I've been browsing a few times and now I can post my own! I got engaged about a month ago
> 
> Apologies about the dry hands - hate having to take the ring off to moisturize and I wash them 928374236 times a day!
> 
> And about the huge picture! I don't know how to make it smaller.. sorry



sooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

You ladies all have such stunning rings! Wow!! I really enjoyed looking through this thread!


----------



## geepolish

Tiffany soleste with pink diamonds  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## designerdiva40

Not a great pic but here's a pic of my wedding set


----------



## petuniaperiwink

designerdiva40 said:


> Not a great pic but here's a pic of my wedding set



Love your ring AND your polish! What kind of polish is it?


----------



## petuniaperiwink

geepolish said:


> Tiffany soleste with pink diamonds  Thank you for letting me share.



Love your ring AND your polish! What color is it?


----------



## geepolish

petuniaperiwink said:


> Love your ring AND your polish! What kind of polish is it?


Not sure if you're replying to designerdiva40 or me, but I dont see her nail polish, so I'm gonna reply lol Thank you! It's butter london wallis and tart with a heart


----------



## geepolish

designerdiva40 said:


> Not a great pic but here's a pic of my wedding set


Gorgeous!! I love how you sandwich with those eternity bands.  I'm thinking to do the same, but getting thin rose gold eternity bands with pink diamonds or white diamonds.


----------



## designerdiva40

petuniaperiwink said:


> Love your ring AND your polish! What kind of polish is it?



Thanks..... The polish is Chanel Coromandel


----------



## angie82

Here's my newly upgraded ring in action.  Just can't get enough of it.






Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## saenzio

geepolish said:


> Tiffany soleste with pink diamonds  Thank you for letting me share.



I love this! So beautiful, congratulations! I love the soleste.


----------



## NY Village Girl

angie82 said:


> Here's my newly upgraded ring in action.  Just can't get enough of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!  What are the specs on that solitaire, if you don't mind my asking.  Looks amazing on you!


----------



## bella601

geepolish said:


> Tiffany soleste with pink diamonds  Thank you for letting me share.



Beautiful!


----------



## geepolish

saenzio said:


> I love this! So beautiful, congratulations! I love the soleste.



Thank you!


----------



## angie82

NY Village Girl said:


> Gorgeous!  What are the specs on that solitaire, if you don't mind my asking.  Looks amazing on you!



Thank you.  It is 1.25ct I color VS2 3EX.

We traded in the previouse 0.79ct and got this.


----------



## NY Village Girl

angie82 said:


> Thank you.  It is 1.25ct I color VS2 3EX.
> 
> We traded in the previouse 0.79ct and got this.




Thanks so much for the info.  It looks gorgeous, and looks bigger than 1.25 on you!  Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## Kissmark

angie82 said:


> Here's my newly upgraded ring in action.  Just can't get enough of it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kissmark

geepolish said:


> Tiffany soleste with pink diamonds  Thank you for letting me share.



Looks perfect on your beautiful fingers!


----------



## angie82

Kissmark said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you Kissmark.  I love your avator with the baby's hand in solitaire.  Adorable.



NY Village Girl said:


> Thanks so much for the info.  It looks gorgeous, and looks bigger than 1.25 on you!  Congrats on the upgrade!



Oh really "looks bigger" I am happy to hear that.


----------



## geepolish

Kissmark said:


> Looks perfect on your beautiful fingers!


Thank you Kissmark!


----------



## TotoAfrica

Here's mine...newly engaged as of 3 weeks ago!  I told my fiance I loved emerald cut stones and nothing flashy, just simple.  I am thrilled with what he picked. The picture doesn't quite do it justice!


----------



## cung

simple and elegant. congrats on your engagement


----------



## mrs moulds

i_heart_fashion said:


> I posted my engagement ring awhile ago and since then had my wedding so here's my set!
> 
> Tiffany novo wedding band and Tiffany round brilliant with channel set band
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086841



Beautiful!


----------



## etk123

TotoAfrica said:


> Here's mine...newly engaged as of 3 weeks ago!  I told my fiance I loved emerald cut stones and nothing flashy, just simple.  I am thrilled with what he picked. The picture doesn't quite do it justice!



Congratulations!! Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

geepolish said:


> Tiffany soleste with pink diamonds  Thank you for letting me share.



LOOOOVE!  congratulations!


----------



## designer1

I don't think I posted a pic of my e-ring with the new diamond band I got for Christmas. The other band was quite thin, I wanted something wider.


----------



## lazeny

TotoAfrica said:


> Here's mine...newly engaged as of 3 weeks ago!  I told my fiance I loved emerald cut stones and nothing flashy, just simple.  I am thrilled with what he picked. The picture doesn't quite do it justice!



It is beautiful. I love simple solitaires and your emerald cut diamond is gorgeous. Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## TotoAfrica

lazeny said:


> It is beautiful. I love simple solitaires and your emerald cut diamond is gorgeous. Congrats on your engagement.





etk123 said:


> Congratulations!! Your ring is gorgeous!





cung said:


> simple and elegant. congrats on your engagement



Thank you all!  I too love simple solitaires and just love this.    I am still so excited and am also already enjoying looking at different wedding band possibilities! 

Also, love all the different rings on this thread. So many beautiful rings!


----------



## freshie2096

Here is my contribution: 





Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Designpurchaser

designer1 said:


> I don't think I posted a pic of my e-ring with the new diamond band I got for Christmas. The other band was quite thin, I wanted something wider.



What a beautiful engagement ring


----------



## Lux~Love

Decided to upgrade my old set. Picked it out last week while out of town, they re-sized it and I just got it in the mail today.

2 carat radiant cut center, E, SI2, .50 carat trillion cut side stones. Now I guess I need to pick out a band (my old one was cut to fit under my old e ring).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry that the pic is so big, and you can see the refection of my red polka dot phone cover in the center stone lol


----------



## pursenation

angie82 said:


> Here's my newly upgraded ring in action.  Just can't get enough of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I love your ring! It's so elegant and beautiful. 
I thought the diamond was at least 1.5ct
What is the size of the ring?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Here is mine! just got engaged on Tuesday.


----------



## TechPrincess

mrsinsyder said:


> Here is mine! just got engaged on Tuesday.


Its stunning - congrats!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

TechPrincess said:


> Its stunning - congrats!!



Thank you! He did such a good job, and now I know he's got good taste in jewelry...


----------



## TechPrincess

mrsinsyder said:


> Thank you! He did such a good job, and now I know he's got good taste in jewelry...


Yes he does!!


----------



## Dany_37

Lux~Love said:


> Decided to upgrade my old set. Picked it out last week while out of town, they re-sized it and I just got it in the mail today.
> 
> 2 carat radiant cut center, E, SI2, .50 carat trillion cut side stones. Now I guess I need to pick out a band (my old one was cut to fit under my old e ring).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that the pic is so big, and you can see the refection of my red polka dot phone cover in the center stone lol



 TO DIE FOR!!!!! SPECTACULAR!!


----------



## kaitydid

mrsinsyder said:


> Here is mine! just got engaged on Tuesday.



Congrats! Love your ring! He did such a good job!


----------



## angie82

pursenation said:


> I love your ring! It's so elegant and beautiful.
> I thought the diamond was at least 1.5ct
> What is the size of the ring?



Thank you for your compliments.

I have skinny fingers.  I believe my ring size converted to US is 3.5.


----------



## angie82

Wow!  All of your rings here are gorgeous stunning


----------



## er3486

I just got engaged on Monday 3/4 it was my 27th birthday!





_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kaitydid

er3486 said:


> I just got engaged on Monday 3/4 it was my 27th birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Congrats! I love, love, love your ring! That's the look I want for my engagement ring when I get engaged. Either that or the princess cut.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

xxxxmexxxx said:


> It's so beautiful and sparkly! Love your manicure too





Necromancer said:


> Beautiful and classic. Congratulations on your recent engagement.



Thank you 

More beautiful additions in this thread. I just love looking at everyone's rings.

Congratulations to all the newly engaged!


----------



## KW1

er3486 said:


> I just got engaged on Monday 3/4 it was my 27th birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Congrats!  It's beautiful!


----------



## KW1

Lux~Love said:


> Decided to upgrade my old set. Picked it out last week while out of town, they re-sized it and I just got it in the mail today.
> 
> 2 carat radiant cut center, E, SI2, .50 carat trillion cut side stones. Now I guess I need to pick out a band (my old one was cut to fit under my old e ring).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that the pic is so big, and you can see the refection of my red polka dot phone cover in the center stone lol


Lovely, congrats!


----------



## KW1

freshie2096 said:


> Here is my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful!


----------



## emcosmo1639

mrsinsyder said:


> Here is mine! just got engaged on Tuesday.



GORGEOUS!!



angie82 said:


> Thank you for your compliments.
> 
> I have skinny fingers.  I believe my ring size converted to US is 3.5.



Damn!!  Your hands must be so tiny!!  I bet my hands would look like mammo's compared to yours!! 



er3486 said:


> I just got engaged on Monday 3/4 it was my 27th birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Love seeing another delicate, yet gorgeous ring!  I love when it's simple and just all about the stone.  Perfect!


----------



## burberryprncess

This is my second upgrade and SHOULD be my last.  

Tiffany & Co 1.65 carats, F color, IF (Internally Flawless) clarity, Triple Excellent

paired with 2mm Tiffany & Co channel set wedding band

both in platinum


----------



## NY Village Girl

burberryprncess said:


> This is my second upgrade and SHOULD be my last.
> 
> Tiffany & Co 1.65 carats, F color, IF (Internally Flawless) clarity, Triple Excellent
> 
> paired with 2mm Tiffany & Co channel set wedding band
> 
> both in platinum



Congrats, gorgeous!  Modeling pics please!


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

burberryprncess said:


> This is my second upgrade and SHOULD be my last.
> 
> Tiffany & Co 1.65 carats, F color, IF (Internally Flawless) clarity, Triple Excellent
> 
> paired with 2mm Tiffany & Co channel set wedding band
> 
> both in platinum



Congrats, you have a stunning ring! I think I've found my dream setting now


----------



## cupcake34

> This is my second upgrade and SHOULD be my last.
> 
> Tiffany & Co 1.65 carats, F color, IF (Internally Flawless) clarity, Triple Excellent
> 
> paired with 2mm Tiffany & Co channel set wedding band
> 
> both in platinum



Yes, modeling pics please


----------



## karo

burberryprncess said:


> This is my second upgrade and SHOULD be my last.
> 
> Tiffany & Co 1.65 carats, F color, IF (Internally Flawless) clarity, Triple Excellent
> 
> paired with 2mm Tiffany & Co channel set wedding band
> 
> both in platinum



Well, I certainly wouldn't change nor upgrade this ring, as it's a pure perfection! Congratulations!!! It's stunning!


----------



## karo

er3486 said:


> I just got engaged on Monday 3/4 it was my 27th birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



O wooow! It's breathtaking!!! Congratulations!


----------



## mrs moulds

Lux~Love said:


> Decided to upgrade my old set. Picked it out last week while out of town, they re-sized it and I just got it in the mail today.
> 
> 2 carat radiant cut center, E, SI2, .50 carat trillion cut side stones. Now I guess I need to pick out a band (my old one was cut to fit under my old e ring).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that the pic is so big, and you can see the refection of my red polka dot phone cover in the center stone lol



Wow!!!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

I  am loving my upgrade ( finally, my husband listened to me! )
This a picture of my ring in the sunlight.


----------



## burberryprncess

NY Village Girl said:


> Congrats, gorgeous!  Modeling pics please!



Ok, I will do that but I have to get it sized down from a 6 to 4.5.  It's too big right now and turns like crazy.


----------



## burberryprncess

mrs moulds said:


> I  am loving my upgrade ( finally, my husband listened to me! )
> This a picture of my ring in the sunlight.



Beautiful!  Congratulations on your upgrade.


----------



## burberryprncess

karo said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't change nor upgrade this ring, as it's a pure perfection! Congratulations!!! It's stunning!




I know......unless it shrinks.    Right now it is perfect for a size 4 to 4.5 finger.


----------



## burberryprncess

Here's a hand shot, excuse the dry skin.


----------



## etk123

burberryprncess said:


> Here's a hand shot, excuse the dry skin.



This is perfection. Please start a thread with a ton of pics when it comes back. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Congrats, you have a stunning ring! I think I've found my dream setting now



Thanks! It's very lovely.  At first I didn't like the idea of only one rock taking the whole stage cuz I'm used to sidestones with the center stone, BUT paired with a diamond band, it changes the entire look.  Love It!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

congrats to all the newly engaged!


----------



## Olesya

geepolish said:


> Tiffany soleste with pink diamonds  Thank you for letting me share.



Stunning ring, and you have beautiful hands!! 

Here's mine -- it's a 4.2 ct pink custom upgrade from my original 2.65 cushion cut. Terrible cell phone pics that do it no justice, really should remember to take a few snapshots of it with my hubby's camera in daylight.


----------



## Kissmark

burberryprncess said:


> This is my second upgrade and SHOULD be my last.
> 
> Tiffany & Co 1.65 carats, F color, IF (Internally Flawless) clarity, Triple Excellent
> 
> paired with 2mm Tiffany & Co channel set wedding band
> 
> both in platinum



Wow!!! Did you do both upgrade at Tiffany's?


----------



## Kissmark

burberryprncess said:


> Here's a hand shot, excuse the dry skin.



Sooo gorgeous!


----------



## ame

burberryprncess said:


> Here's a hand shot, excuse the dry skin.


----------



## NY Village Girl

burberryprncess said:


> Here's a hand shot, excuse the dry skin.



So gorgeous and sparkly!!!  A nice stone like that deserves center stage, IMO!


----------



## mrs moulds

Olesya said:


> Stunning ring, and you have beautiful hands!!
> 
> Here's mine -- it's a 4.2 ct pink custom upgrade from my original 2.65 cushion cut. Terrible cell phone pics that do it no justice, really should remember to take a few snapshots of it with my hubby's camera in daylight.
> 
> View attachment 2103804
> View attachment 2103805
> 
> View attachment 2103806



Wow! Wow!
Your ring is amazing!


----------



## Jeanxy

burberryprncess said:


> Here's a hand shot, excuse the dry skin.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## yale3000

I love this thread! I can't wait to be able to show off my own one day


----------



## secw1977

I always dreamed of a solitaire, which is what my husband got me fourteen years ago. Sadly we did not have a lot of money at the time. Over the years (when i had my children) he bought me two matching stones and now I have a beautiful trilogy ring. I love it. It is one carat in total set in platinum. I am loving this thread xx


----------



## secw1977

Sorry for such a big picture. I have also realised how dirty my rings are....


----------



## needloub

Olesya said:


> Stunning ring, and you have beautiful hands!!
> 
> Here's mine -- it's a 4.2 ct pink custom upgrade from my original 2.65 cushion cut. Terrible cell phone pics that do it no justice, really should remember to take a few snapshots of it with my hubby's camera in daylight.
> 
> View attachment 2103804
> View attachment 2103805
> 
> View attachment 2103806



WOW!  I hope you post more pics soon!


----------



## twin-fun

secw1977 said:


> I always dreamed of a solitaire, which is what my husband got me fourteen years ago. Sadly we did not have a lot of money at the time. Over the years (when i had my children) he bought me two matching stones and now I have a beautiful trilogy ring. I love it. It is one carat in total set in platinum. I am loving this thread xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2105675



Gorgeous! I wish I had done the same rather than upgrading to a bigger solitaire.


----------



## NY Village Girl

Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it. 

Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
Size 6 finger for reference

One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.


----------



## etk123

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808




Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ame

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808



Wowwie!  And now I know what a 2ct is gonna be like on my hand.  *photoshops onto my hand*


----------



## NY Village Girl

etk123 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!



Aww, Thanks!!! 



ame said:


> Wowwie!  And now I know what a 2ct is gonna be like on my hand.  *photoshops onto my hand*



Thanks! lol, yes, Ame, I have to say, I always dreamed of having a 2 ct solitaire, and I am absolutely loving it.  I think it is really a great size stone for a ring.  Nice and substantial, but not over the top (although there's nothing wrong with over the top, either)


----------



## scarlet555

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808



I love your ring!   It's a beauty!  Simple and ethereal!


----------



## karo

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808


Congratulations! It's stunning! I'd love to see some close-ups.


----------



## annatola

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808



Congras! beautiful set!


----------



## NY Village Girl

scarlet555 said:


> I love your ring!   It's a beauty!  Simple and ethereal!



Thank You.  So sweet. 



karo said:


> Congratulations! It's stunning! I'd love to see some close-ups.



Thanks, will do!



annatola said:


> Congras! beautiful set!



Thank You!


----------



## NY Village Girl

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808



Upon request, I am posting a few closeups including some enlarged pics of the ones I already posted.  Don't mean to bombard the thread.  Just excited to share after lusting for this set for so long!


----------



## marialc121

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808



Congrats on baby #2 and happy anniversary!  Your ring is stunning and looks beautiful on your finger.  You have the perfect wedding set any girl can ever dream of!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

NY Village Girl said:


> Upon request, I am posting a few closeups including some enlarged pics of the ones I already posted.  Don't mean to bombard the thread.  Just excited to share after lusting for this set for so long!
> 
> View attachment 2106351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106353



beautiful!!!


----------



## Jeanxy

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808



 *Faint* it's beautiful!!!


----------



## NY Village Girl

marialc121 said:


> Congrats on baby #2 and happy anniversary!  Your ring is stunning and looks beautiful on your finger.  You have the perfect wedding set any girl can ever dream of!





BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> beautiful!!!





Jeanxy said:


> *Faint* it's beautiful!!!



Thank You!   You are all too kind!


----------



## Monica

What an elegant set NY Village Girl. Really stunning and gorgeous on your hands. The band matches so nice with the solitaire!!!


----------



## Greentea

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808



Favorite ring and band combo of all time! I die!


----------



## burberryprncess

NY Village Girl said:


> Upon request, I am posting a few closeups including some enlarged pics of the ones I already posted.  Don't mean to bombard the thread.  Just excited to share after lusting for this set for so long!
> 
> View attachment 2106351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106353



Gorgeous!  The diamond band goes so well together.  Congratulations!


----------



## burberryprncess

Kissmark said:


> Wow!!! Did you do both upgrade at Tiffany's?



No, this is my first Tiffany e-ring.


----------



## mrwata

LDDChanel said:


> Here is my set. I took the photos on my iPhone so the quality isn't great. My ER is 3.01 cts.


Nice engagement ring!


----------



## ek9977

NY Village Girl said:


> Upon request, I am posting a few closeups including some enlarged pics of the ones I already posted.  Don't mean to bombard the thread.  Just excited to share after lusting for this set for so long!



Woohoo... congrats on your upgrade! It looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## etk123

NY Village Girl said:


> Upon request, I am posting a few closeups including some enlarged pics of the ones I already posted.  Don't mean to bombard the thread.  Just excited to share after lusting for this set for so long!
> 
> View attachment 2106351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106353



 dreamy


----------



## NY Village Girl

Monica said:


> What an elegant set NY Village Girl. Really stunning and gorgeous on your hands. The band matches so nice with the solitaire!!!





Greentea said:


> Favorite ring and band combo of all time! I die!





burberryprncess said:


> Gorgeous!  The diamond band goes so well together.  Congratulations!





ek9977 said:


> Woohoo... congrats on your upgrade! It looks absolutely gorgeous!





etk123 said:


> dreamy



Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## KW1

NY Village Girl said:


> Upon request, I am posting a few closeups including some enlarged pics of the ones I already posted.  Don't mean to bombard the thread.  Just excited to share after lusting for this set for so long!
> 
> View attachment 2106351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106353


NY Village Girl, your set is simply stunning.  The shared setting compliments your ering so well.  Wear it in the best of health.  Congrats on 5 years!! Yippee!


----------



## periogirl28

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808



Congrats, really, really beautiful rings!


----------



## LDDChanel

mrwata said:


> Nice engagement ring!



Thanks!


----------



## Dany_37

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)! This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808


 
Simply stunning...elegant and amazing!!  Love it!


----------



## NY Village Girl

KW1 said:


> NY Village Girl, your set is simply stunning.  The shared setting compliments your ering so well.  Wear it in the best of health.  Congrats on 5 years!! Yippee!





periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, really, really beautiful rings!





Dany_37 said:


> Simply stunning...elegant and amazing!!  Love it!



Thank You, ladies!!! I appreciate all the well wishes!


----------



## JPsb

Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
Tiffany & CO. 18kt & Platinum diamond Etoile WIDE BAND
finally happy with both of these,


----------



## krisalyn

my very non-matching set. But I kind of like it...

I'm thinking of getting 2 more white gold adonis bands to stack w/ my current rose gold one for days I just want to go w/o my ering.


----------



## annatola

krisalyn said:


> my very non-matching set. But I kind of like it...
> 
> I'm thinking of getting 2 more white gold adonis bands to stack w/ my current rose gold one for days I just want to go w/o my ering.



Is it DB ring? It's beautiful


----------



## krisalyn

annatola said:


> Is it DB ring? It's beautiful



it is! good eye!


----------



## KW1

JPsb said:


> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & CO. 18kt & Platinum diamond Etoile WIDE BAND
> finally happy with both of these,


So beautiful!


----------



## needloub

NY Village Girl said:


> Upon request, I am posting a few closeups including some enlarged pics of the ones I already posted.  Don't mean to bombard the thread.  Just excited to share after lusting for this set for so long!
> 
> View attachment 2106351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2106353



So beautiful and so classic!!


----------



## juliapeter

These my wedding ring. It is mood rig Mood ring means as per your nature related ring.


----------



## geepolish

Olesya said:


> Stunning ring, and you have beautiful hands!!
> 
> Here's mine -- it's a 4.2 ct pink custom upgrade from my original 2.65 cushion cut. Terrible cell phone pics that do it no justice, really should remember to take a few snapshots of it with my hubby's camera in daylight.
> 
> View attachment 2103804
> View attachment 2103805
> 
> View attachment 2103806


Thank you, you're so sweet. Holy smokies.. spectacular gorgeous ring!! Can't wait for more pics. By the way, cute pup, I have a cavalier too


----------



## geepolish

NY Village Girl said:


> Just picked up my upgrade for our upcoming 5 year wedding anniversary (also celebrating baby #2 on the way)!  This was always my dream set, and I'm so thrilled with it.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Solitaire 2.03ct
> Tiffany & Co. Full Eternity Band 1.76 ct  (22 x .08ct stones), 3mm thick
> Size 6 finger for reference
> 
> One of the pics is sideways, don't know how to adjust this.
> View attachment 2105807
> 
> View attachment 2105806
> 
> View attachment 2105808


Stunning!!!


----------



## beastofthefields

geepolish said:


> Tiffany soleste with pink diamonds  Thank you for letting me share.



Are you kidding?????? ......thank YOU for sharing, your ring is absolutely beautiful. Wow, do yu just sit and stare at it all day long?  I know I would.  Congrats!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

geepolish said:


> Tiffany soleste with pink diamonds  Thank you for letting me share.


Stunning ring! Beautiful hands too! Love the proportions, would you mind sharing the specs of yr ring plus ring size? TIA!


----------



## Zeemo1922

Here's my babies


----------



## Christchrist

Zeemo1922 said:


> Here's my babies


Purdy


----------



## Christchrist

Got another band. It's addicting. And I broke a nail. Ugh


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing my great - grandmother's e-ring.


----------



## mrs moulds

Christchrist said:


> Got another band. It's addicting. And I broke a nail. Ugh



Wowsa!


----------



## Necromancer

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing my great - grandmother's e-ring.



I think that's wonderful it's your grandmother's, and it's a beautiful ring too.


----------



## amenda1986

beautiful rings  check this


----------



## smallfry

I'm so excited!  Just got engaged to the man of my dreams 

I can't stop staring at my ring!  It's one carat, set in platinum with a 18K yellow gold band.  Two small "surprise" diamonds are at the base of the basket.


----------



## amenda1986

congrats to u smallfry for ur engagment


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing my great - grandmother's e-ring.


 Love this, dear...gorgeous with your band!


----------



## skyqueen

smallfry said:


> I'm so excited!  Just got engaged to the man of my dreams
> 
> I can't stop staring at my ring!  It's one carat, set in platinum with a 18K yellow gold band.  Two small "surprise" diamonds are at the base of the basket.


I wouldn't stop looking either!
Love the "surprise" diamonds...nice touch!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Love this, dear...gorgeous with your band!



Thank you! My Granny has a birthday coming soon, since I don't have her in the physical; but she made sure that I always have a piece of her.


----------



## mrs moulds

Necromancer said:


> I think that's wonderful it's your grandmother's, and it's a beautiful ring too.



Thank you !


----------



## karo

smallfry said:


> I'm so excited!  Just got engaged to the man of my dreams
> 
> I can't stop staring at my ring!  It's one carat, set in platinum with a 18K yellow gold band.  Two small "surprise" diamonds are at the base of the basket.



Congratulations!!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## kaitydid

smallfry said:


> I'm so excited!  Just got engaged to the man of my dreams
> 
> I can't stop staring at my ring!  It's one carat, set in platinum with a 18K yellow gold band.  Two small "surprise" diamonds are at the base of the basket.



Congratulations! Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## smallfry

skyqueen said:


> I wouldn't stop looking either!
> Love the "surprise" diamonds...nice touch!


  Thank you* L* 



amenda1986 said:


> congrats to u smallfry for ur engagment


  Thanks *amenda*, and congratulations to you as well, your ring is so pretty!



karo said:


> Congratulations!!! It's gorgeous!


  Thank you *karo*!



kaitydid said:


> Congratulations! Your ring is beautiful!


 Thank you *kaitydid*!


----------



## Christchrist

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing my great - grandmother's e-ring.


That's beautiful


----------



## Christchrist

amenda1986 said:


> beautiful rings  check this


Just lovely


----------



## Christchrist

smallfry said:


> I'm so excited!  Just got engaged to the man of my dreams
> 
> I can't stop staring at my ring!  It's one carat, set in platinum with a 18K yellow gold band.  Two small "surprise" diamonds are at the base of the basket.


Congrats. Ring is pretty


----------



## shoes319

OMG Congrats smallfry!!! So happy for you  Beautiful!!!



smallfry said:


> I'm so excited!  Just got engaged to the man of my dreams
> 
> I can't stop staring at my ring!  It's one carat, set in platinum with a 18K yellow gold band.  Two small "surprise" diamonds are at the base of the basket.


----------



## mrs moulds

Christchrist said:


> That's beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## smallfry

Christchrist said:


> Congrats. Ring is pretty



Thanks* Christchrist*!



shoes319 said:


> OMG Congrats smallfry!!! So happy for you  Beautiful!!!



Thank you *shoes*


----------



## geepolish

> Are you kidding?????? ......thank YOU for sharing, your ring is  absolutely beautiful. Wow, do yu just sit and stare at it all day long?   I know I would.  Congrats!


Awwee you're so sweet beastofthefields!!  Yes it was hard to concentrate at work and people probably think that I'm nuts  



> Stunning ring! Beautiful hands too! Love the proportions, would you mind sharing the specs of yr ring plus ring size? TIA!



Thank you sweetie!! I believe the total carat is .38  And my ring size is 4.5


----------



## shaleejam

I have been married for 11 years and my husband just updated my wedding bands for me 

White gold halo with 3.75 carat RB, VS1, D color
Both bands have full eternity with 1.9 carat
My ring size is a 7

ps: this is the first time i have uploaded photos...I hope they do not come out too large


----------



## shaleejam

I was unable to add this second photo... I am sorry they are coming out so large


----------



## Dany_37

shaleejam said:


> I was unable to add this second photo... I am sorry they are coming out so large


 
OMGGGGG!!!  Your ring is simply stunning!!! It's so pretty!!


----------



## Dany_37

Christchrist said:


> Got another band. It's addicting. And I broke a nail. Ugh


 
Beautiful!


----------



## geepolish

shaleejam said:


> I was unable to add this second photo... I am sorry they are coming out so large


WOWW!! Simply STUNNING!!


----------



## scarlet555

shaleejam said:


> I have been married for 11 years and my husband just updated my wedding bands for me
> 
> White gold halo with 3.75 carat RB, VS1, D color
> Both bands have full eternity with 1.9 carat
> My ring size is a 7
> 
> ps: this is the first time i have uploaded photos...I hope they do not come out too large


 
Your ring is beautiful... breathtaking...


----------



## shaleejam

Thank you so much for the beautiful comments.  I am still in shock and keep staring at it all the time  It's very different to my first wedding bands as we were both students when we first married.

Thanks again


----------



## love_addict919

shaleejam said:


> I was unable to add this second photo... I am sorry they are coming out so large



I am very much obsessed with this ring... Gorgeous! Lucky girl


----------



## MarneeB

shaleejam said:


> I was unable to add this second photo... I am sorry they are coming out so large


 


Holy cow!   They are breathtaking!


----------



## vannarene

shaleejam said:


> I was unable to add this second photo... I am sorry they are coming out so large


----------



## DiaDiva

My yellow radiant diamond with princess sides. I think the center stone is 2ct plus but can't remember exactly.


----------



## DiaDiva

Picture didn't attach.


----------



## LittleLover

DiaDiva said:


> View attachment 2118836
> 
> 
> Picture didn't attach.


 
Your engagement ring is so cool! I would have never thought to use Princess cuts as the side stones to that center! Very pretty!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

smallfry said:


> I'm so excited!  Just got engaged to the man of my dreams
> 
> I can't stop staring at my ring!  It's one carat, set in platinum with a 18K yellow gold band.  Two small "surprise" diamonds are at the base of the basket.



classic!  congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## ame

DiaDiva said:


> View attachment 2118836
> 
> 
> Picture didn't attach.



Is this a new setting? I don't recall a bezel set ring in your collection


----------



## smallfry

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> classic!  congratulations on your engagement!



Thank you *BalPlaneT*


----------



## KW1

shaleejam said:


> I was unable to add this second photo... I am sorry they are coming out so large



Gorgeous!


----------



## Jazz77

I looked for pics of mine and found a few, though they are not very clear.  It was a G, SI2, 7.05 Round Brilliant with a baguette of .33 on either side.  Champagne and green pics were taken with an eternity band.  The only thing I can see is, thank God my nails have grown since then!


----------



## simranbhalla

Very nice collections.


----------



## Jullsz

Beautiful rings! I've been trying to upload pics from my iPad but I can't.


----------



## missD

My Simon G reset


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Loving this thread,so many lucky lucky ladies


----------



## Love4H

My new ring.
Not sure about the specifications, wasn't told anything. I know it's De Beers. 
My ring size is about 6-6.5 but the ring is too big, 7 I guess.


----------



## Candice0985

Love4H said:


> My new ring.
> Not sure about the specifications, wasn't told anything. I know it's De Beers.
> My ring size is about 6-6.5 but the ring is too big, 7 I guess.



gorgeous! is it yellow or just the lighting?


----------



## KW1

missD said:


> My Simon G reset



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Love4H

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous! is it yellow or just the lighting?



Thanks! 

The gold is yellow. The stone is white, I don't see any tint to it, the photo is from my phone, sorry. 
I need to resize it so I'm going to check out the stone 
I guess it's about 3 carats or so but not sure.


----------



## Candice0985

Love4H said:


> The gold is yellow. The stone is white, I don't see any tint to it, the photo is from my phone, sorry.
> I need to resize it so I'm going to check out the stone
> I guess it's about 3 carats or so but not sure.



enjoy it, its beautiful!


----------



## mrs moulds

shaleejam said:


> I was unable to add this second photo... I am sorry they are coming out so large



Lordy! I just got my life! What a stunning ring! Go hubby!


----------



## Love4H

Candice0985 said:


> enjoy it, its beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## Brill mum

This is my ring with my new wedding band.


----------



## Brill mum

Another shot 
I really love it.


----------



## lazeny

Brill mum said:


> Another shot
> I really love it.



It's so beautiful!


----------



## karo

Brill mum said:


> Another shot
> I really love it.



Gorgeous set! Love it!


----------



## littleblackbag

Brill mum said:


> Another shot
> I really love it.



I love this, simple, classy, stunning!


----------



## Brill mum

Thank you


----------



## kaitydid

Brill mum said:


> Another shot
> I really love it.



Wow! Your set is so elegant and so beautiful!


----------



## sweetpeach

Engaged a few weeks ago!

ETA - Please excuse my unmanicured hands, and crappy iphone pic...


----------



## Ice Angel

Love your ring *sweetpeach*! Is it a T & Co.? Looks like their ribbon ring 

Been lurking on this thread for 3 months now, finally got mine to share


----------



## burberryprncess

Ice Angel said:


> Love your ring *sweetpeach*! Is it a T & Co.? Looks like their ribbon ring
> 
> Been lurking on this thread for 3 months now, finally got mine to share



Gorgeous and congratulations!  It looks great on your finger.


----------



## burberryprncess

sweetpeach said:


> Engaged a few weeks ago!
> 
> ETA - Please excuse my unmanicured hands, and crappy iphone pic...



Gorgeous!  Congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## burberryprncess

Brill mum said:


> This is my ring with my new wedding band.



Pretty!  I love the classic solitaire setting with diamond band.


----------



## mrs moulds

Christchrist said:


> That's beautiful


----------



## loving silver

Mine's pretty old.......still like it though


----------



## sweetpeach

Ice Angel said:


> Love your ring *sweetpeach*! Is it a T & Co.? Looks like their ribbon ring
> 
> Been lurking on this thread for 3 months now, finally got mine to share



Thank you, Ice Angel!  Yes, it is a T&Co Ribbon ring 

Yours is gorgeous!  It's a princess cut, right? (I am really not up on all the different diamond cuts!)



burberryprncess said:


> Gorgeous!  Congratulations on your engagement.



Thank you, burberryprncess!


----------



## chessmont

loving silver said:


> Mine's pretty old.......still like it though



Old is good!  Mine is 25 years old.  

I like your set, especially am a fan of wider wedding bands


----------



## cung

DiaDiva said:


> View attachment 2118836
> 
> 
> Picture didn't attach.



wow, it's so unique and stunning. Congrats


----------



## MSER

Platinum 0.35ctw Split Shank Desinger Engagement Ring


----------



## ek9977

Ice Angel said:


> Been lurking on this thread for 3 months now, finally got mine to share



That's gorgeous! It's not very often that we see someone having the tiffany princess cut solitaire! Would you mind sharing the specs?


----------



## karo

loving silver said:


> Mine's pretty old.......still like it though



It's stunning! Love three-stone rings like this. Such a classic setting!


----------



## loving silver

chessmont said:


> Old is good!  Mine is 25 years old.
> 
> I like your set, especially am a fan of wider wedding bands



Thanks


----------



## loving silver

karo said:


> It's stunning! Love three-stone rings like this. Such a classic setting!



Its very classic . It is about 50 years old. 

It was my Mum's ring.  Unfortunately she died when I was a teenager and I inherited her ring. When I got engaged I wanted to use it so she was still a part of my life


----------



## Samia

loving silver said:


> Mine's pretty old.......still like it though



Mine is similar too, I have 5 diamonds and its WG and I love it


----------



## bella601

shaleejam said:


> I was unable to add this second photo... I am sorry they are coming out so large



Gorgeous!


----------



## beckkibee

The engagement ring was designed by my sweet DH  

1.54 ct center stone with 2 side baguettes


----------



## BlueEyedPita91

Lets find me a boy friend first then we will talk, lol. But congrats ladies!


----------



## Brill mum

loving silver said:


> Its very classic . It is about 50 years old.
> 
> It was my Mum's ring.  Unfortunately she died when I was a teenager and I inherited her ring. When I got engaged I wanted to use it so she was still a part of my life


What a beautiful story to a beautiful ring.


----------



## Brill mum

Beckibee: absolutely stunning!


----------



## juliapeter

Thanks


----------



## lazeny

Here are mine.


----------



## loving silver

Brill mum said:


> What a beautiful story to a beautiful ring.


Thanks x


----------



## beckkibee

Brill mum said:


> Beckibee: absolutely stunning!



Thank you Brill mum! I miss wearing it because I gained so much baby weight


----------



## Reddomino

Hi here is my lovely engagement ring! 
3.01 karat, princess cut - i love it


----------



## AndieAbroad

sweetpeach said:


> Engaged a few weeks ago!
> 
> ETA - Please excuse my unmanicured hands, and crappy iphone pic...



Absolutely gorgeous! One of my dream rings. Do you mind sharing the size of the centre stone? I'm bookmarking this ring in my boyfriend's phone


----------



## Yawg

Hi everyone, 
I am in the process of buying an engagement ring for my future wife =).

I would like to have your* advice* *for a* *4 or 6 prong setting* on the ring

I picked this support (picture is on my own finger) 

http://s24.postimg.org/c1ua5hi7p/ring.jpg
             (same as my avatar)

I intend to change the Diamond for a *blue diamond* because my GF likes blue gemstones, like sapphires.

Here is the link to the ring on Jared (see the 3d image, it's great) 

She want to be able to wear her ring as often as possible, though she has to use her hands often for work (handling horses and other related stuff). She doesn't want the central stone to be catchy.

So I was thinking of lowering the diamond on its setting. And for extra safety, I was thinking changing the 4 prong for a 6 prong.

I think the 6 prong will go better with the round design of the ring. 
But the diamond is a 1/2 ct and blue, so a 6 prong may block too much light for a blue stone maybe ?

Here is a quick photoshop of the ring with 6 and 4 prong setting (diamond will be blue though)
4 prong
6 prong

What do you Ladies and Gentlemens think?


----------



## vannarene

Yawg said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am in the process of buying an engagement ring for my future wife =).
> 
> I would like to have your* advice* *for a* *4 or 6 prong setting* on the ring
> 
> I picked this support (picture is on my own finger)
> 
> http://s24.postimg.org/c1ua5hi7p/ring.jpg
> (same as my avatar)
> 
> I intend to change the Diamond for a *blue diamond* because my GF likes blue gemstones, like sapphires.
> 
> Here is the link to the ring on Jared (see the 3d image, it's great)
> 
> She want to be able to wear her ring as often as possible, though she has to use her hands often for work (handling horses and other related stuff). She doesn't want the central stone to be catchy.
> 
> So I was thinking of lowering the diamond on its setting. And for extra safety, I was thinking changing the 4 prong for a 6 prong.
> 
> I think the 6 prong will go better with the round design of the ring.
> But the diamond is a 1/2 ct and blue, so a 6 prong may block too much light for a blue stone maybe ?
> 
> Here is a quick photoshop of the ring with 6 and 4 prong setting (diamond will be blue though)
> 4 prong
> 6 prong
> 
> What do you Ladies and Gentlemens think?




I don't know much about diamonds and rings but I know that the 6 prong would be more practical if she is going to be working a lot with her hands. Especially if you lower the stone though that may restrict light as well. Definitely talk to a jeweler in my opinion  Good luck! Ring is beautiful.


----------



## rogersa

Yawg said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am in the process of buying an engagement ring for my future wife =).
> 
> I would like to have your* advice* *for a* *4 or 6 prong setting* on the ring
> 
> I picked this support (picture is on my own finger)
> 
> http://s24.postimg.org/c1ua5hi7p/ring.jpg
> (same as my avatar)
> 
> I intend to change the Diamond for a *blue diamond* because my GF likes blue gemstones, like sapphires.
> 
> Here is the link to the ring on Jared (see the 3d image, it's great)
> 
> She want to be able to wear her ring as often as possible, though she has to use her hands often for work (handling horses and other related stuff). She doesn't want the central stone to be catchy.
> 
> So I was thinking of lowering the diamond on its setting. And for extra safety, I was thinking changing the 4 prong for a 6 prong.
> 
> I think the 6 prong will go better with the round design of the ring.
> But the diamond is a 1/2 ct and blue, so a 6 prong may block too much light for a blue stone maybe ?
> 
> Here is a quick photoshop of the ring with 6 and 4 prong setting (diamond will be blue though)
> 4 prong
> 6 prong
> 
> What do you Ladies and Gentlemens think?



6 prongs would be safer, but blue diamonds are extremely expensive! I would talk with the jeweler and work within your budget. You can always work out a design for a similar setting where the diamond wouldn't sit high, and it wouldn't interfere with the light. I'd start a thread or read others on here. There's a lot of great info!


----------



## sweetpeach

AndieAbroad said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! One of my dream rings. Do you mind sharing the size of the centre stone? I'm bookmarking this ring in my boyfriend's phone



Thank you! It's funny because I LOVE it, but it was never my dream ring! I thought I wanted the classic Tiffany setting, until I tried on the Ribbon ring on a whim, and fell in love with it.

The center stone is a .37, G, VS2.


----------



## Iamevie

I love my new setting !


----------



## AndieAbroad

sweetpeach said:


> Thank you! It's funny because I LOVE it, but it was never my dream ring! I thought I wanted the classic Tiffany setting, until I tried on the Ribbon ring on a whim, and fell in love with it.
> 
> The center stone is a .37, G, VS2.



Haha, actually I'm a bit the same. It's not generally my style (being quite high-profile) but I am obsessed with it, as it's SO Tiffany, but not as frequently duplicated as the classic Tiffany setting (which every jeweller has a version of). It's so special and manages to look both heritage and modern at once. Congratulations!


----------



## AndieAbroad

Yawg said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am in the process of buying an engagement ring for my future wife =).
> 
> I would like to have your* advice* *for a* *4 or 6 prong setting* on the ring
> 
> I picked this support (picture is on my own finger)
> 
> http://s24.postimg.org/c1ua5hi7p/ring.jpg
> (same as my avatar)
> 
> I intend to change the Diamond for a *blue diamond* because my GF likes blue gemstones, like sapphires.
> 
> Here is the link to the ring on Jared (see the 3d image, it's great)
> 
> She want to be able to wear her ring as often as possible, though she has to use her hands often for work (handling horses and other related stuff). She doesn't want the central stone to be catchy.
> 
> So I was thinking of lowering the diamond on its setting. And for extra safety, I was thinking changing the 4 prong for a 6 prong.
> 
> I think the 6 prong will go better with the round design of the ring.
> But the diamond is a 1/2 ct and blue, so a 6 prong may block too much light for a blue stone maybe ?
> 
> Here is a quick photoshop of the ring with 6 and 4 prong setting (diamond will be blue though)
> 4 prong
> 6 prong
> 
> What do you Ladies and Gentlemens think?



Could you modify it a bit more to have a raised bezel with side slits (for light) cut out? This would keep with the round shape, and also match the channel metal of the side stones. But I think it would also make the diamond a) most secure, b) least snaggy, and c) look larger!


----------



## Ice Angel

Thanks burberryprncess and sweetpeach 



ek9977 said:


> That's gorgeous! It's not very often that we see someone having the tiffany princess cut solitaire! Would you mind sharing the specs?



Sorry for the late reply! Left my login p/w at work. You've got a good eye for detail, how did you recognise its a Tiffany without seeing the side view.
It's a 1.53 ct, G, VS2. ring size US 4.5


----------



## ek9977

Ice Angel said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Left my login p/w at work. You've got a good eye for detail, how did you recognise its a Tiffany without seeing the side view.
> It's a 1.53 ct, G, VS2. ring size US 4.5



Woo hoo, we have the same ring size  
Recognized it cos we were considering their 3 stone emerald cut, novo, and the princess cut solitaire but ended up with the classic brilliant solitaire... (in part cos my fingers look less short with the round stone)!


----------



## Ice Angel

ek9977 said:


> Woo hoo, we have the same ring size
> Recognized it cos we were considering their 3 stone emerald cut, novo, and the princess cut solitaire but ended up with the classic brilliant solitaire... (in part cos my fingers look less short with the round stone)!



WOOP! Ring size buddies 
That's quite a turnabout from fairly straight sided options to a round!
Gonna hunt for a pic of your ring now assuming you have uploaded one  x


----------



## ek9977

Ice Angel said:


> WOOP! Ring size buddies
> That's quite a turnabout from fairly straight sided options to a round!
> Gonna hunt for a pic of your ring now assuming you have uploaded one  x



Here's a pic of mine....(not sure if I have uploaded it to tPf before in addition to other forums)!


----------



## cupcake34

> Here's a pic of mine....(not sure if I have uploaded it to tPf before in addition to other forums)!



Gorgeous! Can you share the specs with us??


----------



## ek9977

cupcake34 said:


> Gorgeous! Can you share the specs with us??



Sure... it is 1.47ct H VS1 XXX. My finger size is 4.5.


----------



## cupcake34

> Sure... it is 1.47ct H VS1 XXX. My finger size is 4.5.



Can you post more pics? It looks really beautiful!!!!! And so icy white... I can't believe it's an H!
s


----------



## ek9977

cupcake34 said:


> Can you post more pics? It looks really beautiful!!!!! And so icy white... I can't believe it's an H!
> s



Here is one other pic i have of it.... pls excuse the horrid cuticles & dry hands!


----------



## cupcake34

> Here is one other pic i have of it.... pls excuse the horrid cuticles & dry hands!



It looks great... and huge!!! *swoon*


----------



## ek9977

cupcake34 said:


> It looks great... and huge!!! *swoon*



Aww.. thanks. Tho on some days it still feels "small"!


----------



## cupcake34

> Aww.. thanks. Tho on some days it still feels "small"!



Really? That's hard to imagine  Is your ring from Tiffany's? It looks like that!


----------



## HMGN

Yawg said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am in the process of buying an engagement ring for my future wife =).
> 
> I would like to have your* advice* *for a* *4 or 6 prong setting* on the ring
> 
> I picked this support (picture is on my own finger)
> 
> http://s24.postimg.org/c1ua5hi7p/ring.jpg
> (same as my avatar)
> 
> I intend to change the Diamond for a *blue diamond* because my GF likes blue gemstones, like sapphires.
> 
> Here is the link to the ring on Jared (see the 3d image, it's great)
> 
> She want to be able to wear her ring as often as possible, though she has to use her hands often for work (handling horses and other related stuff). She doesn't want the central stone to be catchy.
> 
> So I was thinking of lowering the diamond on its setting. And for extra safety, I was thinking changing the 4 prong for a 6 prong.
> 
> I think the 6 prong will go better with the round design of the ring.
> But the diamond is a 1/2 ct and blue, so a 6 prong may block too much light for a blue stone maybe ?
> 
> Here is a quick photoshop of the ring with 6 and 4 prong setting (diamond will be blue though)
> 4 prong
> 6 prong
> 
> What do you Ladies and Gentlemens think?


I would also suggest a bezel set centre stone may be more secure.  Also if both rows of side stones could be channel set there would be no chance of catching a claw.  Gorgeous ring design, whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Yawg

rogersa said:


> 6 prongs would be safer, but blue diamonds are  extremely expensive! I would talk with the jeweler and work within your  budget. You can always work out a design for a similar setting where the  diamond wouldn't sit high, and it wouldn't interfere with the light.  I'd start a thread or read others on here. There's a lot of great  info!


Well appently blue diamonds are just regular diamonds with a heat treatment, and are just the same price as regular diamonds (Lab created blue diamonds ofc).
Unfortunately, I cannot start my own thread with this new account.



AndieAbroad said:


> Could you modify it a bit more to have a  raised bezel with side slits (for light) cut out? This would keep with  the round shape, and also match the channel metal of the side stones.  But I think it would also make the diamond a) most secure, b) least  snaggy, and c) look larger!





HMGN said:


> I would also suggest a bezel set centre stone may  be more secure.  Also if both rows of side stones could be channel set  there would be no chance of catching a claw.  Gorgeous ring design,  whatever you choose to do.



Yes, the side stones are channel. 
I quickly looked what a bezel setting is. Are you sure the ring could be modified enough to have a bezel on it?
See the ring in 3d here ring on Jared.

Though, I think a 6 prong would be enough secure wise, so at that point it would be just aesthetics between the one that looks the best, 6prong or bezel. 
And I have no idea about that.

No one is a big fan of the 4 prong on that ring either, right?


----------



## bigdilove

Here's my engagement ring with my eternity band and my sapphire and diamond wedding band. I also have my 5 carat upgrade. Love them.


----------



## Ice Angel

ek9977 said:


> Aww.. thanks. Tho on some days it still feels "small"!



Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing pics! 
I know what you mean, sometimes it feels like it shrinking by the day!


----------



## ek9977

Ice Angel said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing pics!
> I know what you mean, sometimes it feels like it shrinking by the day!



Tell me about it..... upside (for the Mr but downside for me) is that any upgrade with Tiffany in Australia requires it to be 2x the size of the ring being upgraded (and not 2x the price)!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

bigdilove said:


> Here's my engagement ring with my eternity band and my sapphire and diamond wedding band. I also have my 5 carat upgrade. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133486
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133490
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133491



wow beautiful rings!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Yawg said:


> Well appently blue diamonds are just regular diamonds with a heat treatment, and are just the same price as regular diamonds (Lab created blue diamonds ofc).
> Unfortunately, I cannot start my own thread with this new account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the side stones are channel.
> I quickly looked what a bezel setting is. Are you sure the ring could be modified enough to have a bezel on it?
> See the ring in 3d here ring on Jared.
> 
> Though, I think a 6 prong would be enough secure wise, so at that point it would be just aesthetics between the one that looks the best, 6prong or bezel.
> And I have no idea about that.
> 
> No one is a big fan of the 4 prong on that ring either, right?



I think for a 1/2C size diamond 4 prong would be just fine. A bezel would cover up too much of the diamond and make it look smaller. Maybe a modified bezel if you don't want prongs.


----------



## jaygurlygurl

Princess cut
1.14 center stone
VVS2 clarity
F color


----------



## ame

BEAUTIFUL new additions! 

I think we need a hand shot of that gorgeous princess JGirly!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My 4 year old engagement ring. It's 0.91, E, VS1, I recall.


----------



## bridgetshops

ek9977 said:


> Here's a pic of mine....(not sure if I have uploaded it to tPf before in addition to other forums)!


Stunning!!


----------



## bridgetshops

Chinese Warrior said:


> My 4 year old engagement ring. It's 0.91, E, VS1, I recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2134340


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thank u! We had them made by the same jeweler so it looks pretty uniform in terms of the width.


----------



## FLPPrincess

bigdilove said:


> Here's my engagement ring with my eternity band and my sapphire and diamond wedding band. I also have my 5 carat upgrade. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133486
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133490
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133491




Wow, I hope my ring someday looks just like yours.  This is like too beautiful for words!!!


----------



## cung

bigdilove said:


> Here's my engagement ring with my eternity band and my sapphire and diamond wedding band. I also have my 5 carat upgrade. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133486
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133490
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133491



Love your 5ct ring, it must be sparkle like crazy and noticeable from across the room


----------



## Kissmark

ek9977 said:


> Here is one other pic i have of it.... pls excuse the horrid cuticles & dry hands!



Your ring looks huge!


----------



## bigdilove

Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## kjw46

I just received my engagement ring from being sized- only had it for one day prior to that so am super excited!! Thanks for letting me share, sorry for the small photos .


----------



## ek9977

Kissmark said:


> Your ring looks huge!



There are days when the 1.47ct feels large enough but then there are other days when it feels like it has shrunk....


----------



## HauteMama

kjw46 said:


> I just received my engagement ring from being sized- only had it for one day prior to that so am super excited!! Thanks for letting me share, sorry for the small photos .



Your ring is so beautiful! I have a soft spot in my heart for emerald cuts, as my mother has one. And your hands are like model hands - so perfect!


----------



## cung

kjw46 said:


> I just received my engagement ring from being sized- only had it for one day prior to that so am super excited!! Thanks for letting me share, sorry for the small photos .



so elegant and classic. I love emerald with side baguette, and yours is just perfect in proportion


----------



## OverAnalyst

Mine is a colorless one carat asscher cut. My setting originally had a round diamond at the jeweler's, but DH had his heart set on an asscher cut. Our jewelers handpicked this diamond abroad. 








And with my wedding band...


----------



## missyb

This is my engagement ring just got engaged on Easter. Its a princess cut 1.17 carat and E color thats all I know. The band is my grandmothers that I may leave the way it is and have anothet band made with pave diamonds so I can stack them on right hand.


----------



## kjw46

HauteMama said:


> Your ring is so beautiful! I have a soft spot in my heart for emerald cuts, as my mother has one. And your hands are like model hands - so perfect!



Thanks, I really fell in love with it! It took a long time to choose, I went back and forth with multiple rings for almost 3 years haha so very very happy to have this one- I find the step cuts very appealing. And thanks for the compliment on my hands haha !


----------



## kjw46

cung said:


> so elegant and classic. I love emerald with side baguette, and yours is just perfect in proportion



Thank you very much  !!


----------



## jorjamuller

White gold ring with diamond 

 marrying.de/uploadimages/gallery/1332349934_big.jpg


----------



## Theren

jorjamuller said:


> White gold ring with diamond
> 
> marrying.de/uploadimages/gallery/1332349934_big.jpg





Yawg said:


> Well appently blue diamonds are just regular diamonds with a heat treatment, and are just the same price as regular diamonds (Lab created blue diamonds ofc).
> Unfortunately, I cannot start my own thread with this new account.



there is such thing as a natural blue diamond... but they are not that intense vote and they are very expensive


----------



## ame

Yawg said:


> Well appently blue diamonds are just regular diamonds with a heat treatment, and are just the same price as regular diamonds (Lab created blue diamonds ofc).


This is not accurate.

There are natural blues, lab created diamonds in blue and there are treated blues. Naturals are INCREDIBLY expensive, especially good ones, and are often very hard to come by for the average jeweler who doesn't have a pipeline into those suppliers. There are jewelers that specialize in colored diamonds, Leibish is one that specializes in them that also has an online presence. 

Treated blues/irradiated blues are much more inexpensive and more easily had by most jewelers, even Zales and the like have those. They're often a deeper tealish blue, which is not usually what you find in the natural blue range. 

There are also lab created blues, and those can get pretty expensive for their sizes being smaller, but also hard to get in a non-included form. D.NEA I believe is one that does a lot of those and has a range of colors and is relatively affordable considering, as does I believe Gemesis though I don't think they do any in blue, they may just  do clear and yellow. They are considered natural, but they are lab grown and therefore not often grown much larger than about 1ct in size because it's a very difficult and expensive process.


----------



## Candice0985

ame said:


> This is not accurate.
> 
> There are natural blues, lab created diamonds in blue and there are treated blues. Naturals are INCREDIBLY expensive, especially good ones, and are often very hard to come by for the average jeweler who doesn't have a pipeline into those suppliers. There are jewelers that specialize in colored diamonds, Leibish is one that specializes in them that also has an online presence.
> 
> Treated blues/irradiated blues are much more inexpensive and more easily had by most jewelers, even Zales and the like have those. They're often a deeper tealish blue, which is not usually what you find in the natural blue range.
> 
> There are also lab created blues, and those can get pretty expensive for their sizes being smaller, but also hard to get in a non-included form. D.NEA I believe is one that does a lot of those and has a range of colors and is relatively affordable considering, as does I believe Gemesis though I don't think they do any in blue, they may just  do clear and yellow. They are considered natural, but they are lab grown and therefore not often grown much larger than about 1ct in size because it's a very difficult and expensive process.



I saw a .50 sky blue diamond at a trade show 2 years ago. it was an amazing vibrant but soft sky blue......250k


----------



## ame

It sounds heavenly!


----------



## Theren

here is one from diamonds by Lauren... the color is amazing but look at the price for the size... http://www.diamondsbylauren.com/ind...ense-bluish-green-vs2-GIA-amazing-color-r3885


----------



## lazeny

kjw46 said:


> I just received my engagement ring from being sized- only had it for one day prior to that so am super excited!! Thanks for letting me share, sorry for the small photos .



Wow! Your ring is beautiful! I love emerald cut diamonds . Congratulations!


----------



## SarahJF

missyb...Congratulations!!  It is an absolutely beautiful ring.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## mrs moulds

bigdilove said:


> Here's my engagement ring with my eternity band and my sapphire and diamond wedding band. I also have my 5 carat upgrade. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133486
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133490
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133491



Sickinggggggggg! Beautiful!


----------



## lonnicole

jaygurlygurl said:


> View attachment 2134221
> 
> Princess cut
> 1.14 center stone
> VVS2 clarity
> F color


very pretty and classy!


----------



## jenny_tp86

Here is my ring. I think it was 1 carat &#128513;


----------



## MLP

This is my engagement and wedding band set. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## mrs moulds

MLP said:


> This is my engagement and wedding band set. Thank you for letting me share.



Beautiful!


----------



## Fommom

Engagement ring has Victorian stones but a modern setting as the original had a very unstable 4 claw setting and the middle stone came loose!! Thankfully I found the stone!! Side stones are just over 1carat and middle is slightly larger. Wedding band is modern. The three round stones in band represent my children-2 human, one canine!! This is my 2nd engagement ring and 3rd wedding ring (with same husband!!) -I'm not at all sentimental!! I  like sparkly things more than sentiment!!


----------



## Shoegal30

shaleejam said:


> I have been married for 11 years and my husband just updated my wedding bands for me
> 
> White gold halo with 3.75 carat RB, VS1, D color
> Both bands have full eternity with 1.9 carat
> My ring size is a 7
> 
> ps: this is the first time i have uploaded photos...I hope they do not come out too large


Girl this is breathtakingly beautiful...congrats!


----------



## LittleLover

Fommom said:


> Engagement ring has Victorian stones but a modern setting as the original had a very unstable 4 claw setting and the middle stone came loose!! Thankfully I found the stone!! Side stones are just over 1carat and middle is slightly larger. Wedding band is modern. The three round stones in band represent my children-2 human, one canine!! This is my 2nd engagement ring and 3rd wedding ring (with same husband!!) -I'm not at all sentimental!! I  like sparkly things more than sentiment!!


 
Love those stones! Also how your band has some rounds incorporated! It's a very unique and pretty set!


----------



## Fendi Girl 07

I got engaged last month  
It is 1.3 carat center round hearts and arrows


----------



## ChaneLisette

Fendi Girl 07 said:


> View attachment 2142825
> 
> View attachment 2142826
> 
> View attachment 2142827
> 
> View attachment 2142828
> 
> I got engaged last month
> It is 1.3 carat center round hearts and arrows



I love it! So gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## kjw46

lazeny said:


> Wow! Your ring is beautiful! I love emerald cut diamonds . Congratulations!



Thank you so much lazeny!


----------



## mathewsjohn

Happikoala said:


> here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!


Nice Collections,


----------



## rmartin

MLP said:


> This is my engagement and wedding band set. Thank you for letting me share.


Wow! Thats a gorgeous ring and the rock looks huge!!!

Your baby must love you very much to get you a ring like that. You lucky girl!!!


----------



## vani

My engagement and wedding rings. 1.3 ct, G, VS2, triple X center stone, 2.11 total ct weight with 128 small pave diamonds.


----------



## pr3004

My ring is a Tiffany classic 1.21. I love it so much!


----------



## pr3004

Another photo of T&Co e-ring.


----------



## ame

BEAUTIFUL, and fantastic size on your hand.


----------



## Christchrist

pr3004 said:


> My ring is a Tiffany classic 1.21. I love it so much!



It's stunning


----------



## jmaemonte

vani said:


> My engagement and wedding rings. 1.3 ct, G, VS2, triple X center stone, 2.11 total ct weight with 128 small pave diamonds.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Greentea

pr3004 said:


> My ring is a Tiffany classic 1.21. I love it so much!



Favorite ring of all time - just perfect!


----------



## cupcake34

> My ring is a Tiffany classic 1.21. I love it so much!



Gorgeous!!! 

Can you share the specs with us? Also, what is your ring size??


----------



## MarneeB

Fendi Girl 07 said:


> View attachment 2142825
> 
> View attachment 2142826
> 
> View attachment 2142827
> 
> View attachment 2142828
> 
> I got engaged last month
> It is 1.3 carat center round hearts and arrows


 

Congrats! Your ring is gorgeous, definitely one of my favorites I've seen yet!


----------



## ek9977

pr3004 said:


> My ring is a Tiffany classic 1.21. I love it so much!



Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## pr3004

Thank you so much everyone!!!  I can't remember the specs -As they are stored away in storage - I will try to get them out and let you know. My ring size is 5.25.


----------



## cupcake34

> Thank you so much everyone!!!   I can't remember the specs -As they are stored away in storage - I will  try to get them out and let you know. My ring size is 5.25.



Thanks! I'm really curious to know the color and the clarity


----------



## pr3004

Hi - Just wanted to post more photos of my tiffany e-ring. I will post more details about the ring soon.


----------



## cupcake34

> Hi - Just wanted to post more photos of my tiffany e-ring. I will post more details about the ring soon.



It looks GREAT!! My dream ring!! Looking forward to hearing more details...


----------



## Monica

One way to wear my upgraded wedding ring....


----------



## Monica

.,. And another way to wear my upgraded wedding ring


----------



## Monica

My solitaire (not an engagement ring) has a new setting


----------



## Monica

I can also wear it with 2 combination rings...


----------



## Monica

Perhaps this is a better pic...


----------



## mrs moulds

Monica said:


> .,. And another way to wear my upgraded wedding ring


 

How different! So artisy!


----------



## bergafer3

Monica said:


> .,. And another way to wear my upgraded wedding ring


This is so cool looking!


----------



## momo

3.0 ct GIA N Si1, 5 stone band is 1.6 ct o/p color set in 18k WG ring size 4.5
Obviously I went for size but honestly the color doesn't bother me, I truly adore my set.
I don't encourage everyone to go this route, some people are color sensitive call me diamond color blind.


Beautiful rings ladies! I love looking through this thread


----------



## Monica

bergafer3 said:


> This is so cool looking!



Thanks bergafer3 and mrs moulds!!! love it because I sometimes am in a very classic mood and sometimes in an artsy mood and my wedding ring fits both of these moods because of the transformation possibilities. 

Forgot to say that my non-engagement-ring solitaire is a 5.3 carat Old European Cut in U color. It faces up whiter than the official color. I love the warm color and the chunky facets.


----------



## pr3004

cupcake34 said:


> Thanks! I'm really curious to know the color and the clarity


Hello cupcake. Specs are ( G, vs2, excellent)


----------



## pr3004

momo said:


> 3.0 ct GIA N Si1, 5 stone band is 1.6 ct o/p color set in 18k WG ring size 4.5
> Obviously I went for size but honestly the color doesn't bother me, I truly adore my set.
> I don't encourage everyone to go this route, some people are color sensitive call me diamond color blind.
> 
> 
> Beautiful rings ladies! I love looking through this thread


Mono - your ring looks amazing.


----------



## Monica

momo said:


> 3.0 ct GIA N Si1, 5 stone band is 1.6 ct o/p color set in 18k WG ring size 4.5
> Obviously I went for size but honestly the color doesn't bother me, I truly adore my set.
> I don't encourage everyone to go this route, some people are color sensitive call me diamond color blind.
> 
> 
> Beautiful rings ladies! I love looking through this thread



Love your set. Warm stones are gorgeous!!! Like my stones it probably faces up quite white in certain lighting conditions?


----------



## pr3004

cupcake34 said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Can you share the specs with us? Also, what is your ring size??


Hi cupcake - my ring size is 4.75 not 5.25 oops.


----------



## greenteawasabi

GIA's F color, vvs1 clarity, triple excellent cut, 1.63ct.


----------



## cupcake34

> Hello cupcake. Specs are ( G, vs2, excellent)



I love it! It looks great!


----------



## momo

Monica! We need to see more pictures of your 5.3 ct OEC!! Beautiful, I want to see the U coloring. I love a warm diamond too.

Thank you pr3004!


----------



## mrs moulds

Monica said:


> Love your set. Warm stones are gorgeous!!! Like my stones it probably faces up quite white in certain lighting conditions?



Yes in certain lighting, the center stone does appear quite white. To bad we can't carry around the wonderful lighting that is in the jewelry store!


----------



## XCCX

momo said:


> 3.0 ct GIA N Si1, 5 stone band is 1.6 ct o/p color set in 18k WG ring size 4.5
> Obviously I went for size but honestly the color doesn't bother me, I truly adore my set.
> I don't encourage everyone to go this route, some people are color sensitive call me diamond color blind.
> 
> 
> Beautiful rings ladies! I love looking through this thread


----------



## TrinketTattle

momo said:


> 3.0 ct GIA N Si1, 5 stone band is 1.6 ct o/p color set in 18k WG ring size 4.5
> Obviously I went for size but honestly the color doesn't bother me, I truly adore my set.
> I don't encourage everyone to go this route, some people are color sensitive call me diamond color blind.
> 
> 
> Beautiful rings ladies! I love looking through this thread


 
It's really a ring fit for a princess! Love the size


----------



## jorjamuller

I am trying to put my wedding ring but I cant able to put wedding ring as a post please give me suggestion to how to put my wedding ring in your post
:help:
Thank you in Advance


----------



## jorjamuller

Sorry I cant delete this post.


----------



## msop04

xactreality said:


>



Beautiful ring!  Do you mind telling the designer of the setting?


----------



## XCCX

msop04 said:


> Beautiful ring! Do you mind telling the designer of the setting?


 
You qouted the wrong person


----------



## msop04

momo said:


> 3.0 ct GIA N Si1, 5 stone band is 1.6 ct o/p color set in 18k WG ring size 4.5
> Obviously I went for size but honestly the color doesn't bother me, I truly adore my set.
> I don't encourage everyone to go this route, some people are color sensitive call me diamond color blind.
> 
> 
> Beautiful rings ladies! I love looking through this thread



Hi Momo! 

Would you mind telling the designer of the setting?


----------



## prplhrt21

My Reset diamond!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

prplhrt21 said:


> My Reset diamond!!



I love that setting!! Do you mind telling me where you got it?


----------



## prplhrt21

Babsiegirl said:


> I love that setting!! Do you mind telling me where you got it?



It's a Mark Patterson setting.. He has a website www.markpatterson.com
http://www.markpatterson.com/Bridal/Details.aspx?id=WR709P


----------



## Babsiegirl

prplhrt21 said:


> It's a Mark Patterson setting.. He has a website www.markpatterson.com
> http://www.markpatterson.com/Bridal/Details.aspx?id=WR709P



Thank you so much.


----------



## alf13

Here's mine! It's a 2.52ct from James Allen. Eternity band is 2mm from Tiffany, and the plain platinum band is from Cartier. I like to diversify


----------



## ame

Looks AMAZING together!


----------



## alf13

ame said:


> Looks AMAZING together!



Thank you, Ame! You were my inspiration for the 2mm Tiffany eternity. I love your set!


----------



## etk123

alf13 said:


> Here's mine! It's a 2.52ct from James Allen. Eternity band is 2mm from Tiffany, and the plain platinum band is from Cartier. I like to diversify



Absolutely perfect


----------



## ame

alf13 said:


> Thank you, Ame! You were my inspiration for the 2mm Tiffany eternity. I love your set!



Aw thanks!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

This is my starter ring (my husband calls it that) because we are so young, I'm 22 and he is 20. Yes I am a cradle robber lol. My engagement ring is one carat and my wedding band is .66 carats so all together a little over a half. He's going to take out the center stone along with the smaller halo and fill it with just one big diamond on our fifth anniversary 
In the last picture we were on our honeymoon, the salt water ate my nail polish  lol


----------



## LittleLover

alf13 said:


> Here's mine! It's a 2.52ct from James Allen. Eternity band is 2mm from Tiffany, and the plain platinum band is from Cartier. I like to diversify


 
What a classy set!!!


----------



## jujujad

I like your engagement is very nice and your ring is so wonderful !!


----------



## jorjamuller

This is my engagement ring. I love very much


----------



## vannarene

Mrs.Cairns said:


> This is my starter ring (my husband calls it that) because we are so young, I'm 22 and he is 20. Yes I am a cradle robber lol. My engagement ring is one carat and my wedding band is .66 carats so all together a little over a half. He's going to take out the center stone along with the smaller halo and fill it with just one big diamond on our fifth anniversary
> In the last picture we were on our honeymoon, the salt water ate my nail polish  lol



Wow! I'd be happy with a ring like your "starter" ring for the rest of my life LOL You can make another ring or a pendant with the old diamonds, too


----------



## msop04

Mrs.Cairns said:


> This is my starter ring (my husband calls it that) because we are so young, I'm 22 and he is 20. Yes I am a cradle robber lol. My engagement ring is one carat and my wedding band is .66 carats so all together a little over a half. He's going to take out the center stone along with the smaller halo and fill it with just one big diamond on our fifth anniversary
> In the last picture we were on our honeymoon, the salt water ate my nail polish  lol



Your set is beautiful.


----------



## love_addict919

alf13 said:


> Here's mine! It's a 2.52ct from James Allen. Eternity band is 2mm from Tiffany, and the plain platinum band is from Cartier. I like to diversify



Thats so pretty!


----------



## rogersa

Mrs.Cairns said:


> This is my starter ring (my husband calls it that) because we are so young, I'm 22 and he is 20. Yes I am a cradle robber lol. My engagement ring is one carat and my wedding band is .66 carats so all together a little over a half. He's going to take out the center stone along with the smaller halo and fill it with just one big diamond on our fifth anniversary
> In the last picture we were on our honeymoon, the salt water ate my nail polish  lol



Aww congratulations!! It's so beautiful. I love seeing young couples on here (I'm 22 also, but still waiting!)


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

vannarene said:


> Wow! I'd be happy with a ring like your "starter" ring for the rest of my life LOL You can make another ring or a pendant with the old diamonds, too


Thank you so much! we are either going to turn it into a necklace or turn it into a ring and give it to our daughter if we have one, one day


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

rogersa said:


> Aww congratulations!! It's so beautiful. I love seeing young couples on here (I'm 22 also, but still waiting!)


Thank you!! Are you engaged or just dating?


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

msop04 said:


> Your set is beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## karo

alf13 said:


> Here's mine! It's a 2.52ct from James Allen. Eternity band is 2mm from Tiffany, and the plain platinum band is from Cartier. I like to diversify


Love your set! It's absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## karo

Mrs.Cairns said:


> This is my starter ring (my husband calls it that) because we are so young, I'm 22 and he is 20. Yes I am a cradle robber lol. My engagement ring is one carat and my wedding band is .66 carats so all together a little over a half. He's going to take out the center stone along with the smaller halo and fill it with just one big diamond on our fifth anniversary
> In the last picture we were on our honeymoon, the salt water ate my nail polish  lol


I definitely wouldn't call this a starter ring as it looks huge and sooo sparkly! Gorgeous set you have. Congratulations!


----------



## mrs moulds

Mrs.Cairns said:


> This is my starter ring (my husband calls it that) because we are so young, I'm 22 and he is 20. Yes I am a cradle robber lol. My engagement ring is one carat and my wedding band is .66 carats so all together a little over a half. He's going to take out the center stone along with the smaller halo and fill it with just one big diamond on our fifth anniversary
> In the last picture we were on our honeymoon, the salt water ate my nail polish  lol



Your rings are beautiful.


----------



## mrwata

alf13 said:


> Here's mine! It's a 2.52ct from James Allen. Eternity band is 2mm from Tiffany, and the plain platinum band is from Cartier. I like to diversify



So pretty


----------



## rogersa

Mrs.Cairns said:


> Thank you!! Are you engaged or just dating?



Still dating, but maybe soon!


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

karo said:


> I definitely wouldn't call this a starter ring as it looks huge and sooo sparkly! Gorgeous set you have. Congratulations!


Thank you   He wants to upgrade it, I'm perfectly fine with what I have


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

mrs moulds said:


> Your rings are beautiful.


Thank you very much!


----------



## baghorder

alf13 said:


> Here's mine! It's a 2.52ct from James Allen. Eternity band is 2mm from Tiffany, and the plain platinum band is from Cartier. I like to diversify



Such a beautiful set.


----------



## joanneminnie

this is mine.. It has been a year


----------



## KW1

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 2161713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is mine.. It has been a year



It's beautiful!  Congrats on one year!!!!


----------



## joanneminnie

KW1 said:


> It's beautiful!  Congrats on one year!!!!



Thank you  it is not a year yet, but DH took me to Cartier yesterday and got an eternity band for the coming anniversary before the price increase


----------



## bergafer3

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 2161713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is mine.. It has been a year


Love! Is it antique?


----------



## joanneminnie

bergafer3 said:


> Love! Is it antique?



Actually this is ballerina from Cartier


----------



## hkhylau

Tiffany classic 1.33 carat, VS1, F color.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## hkhylau

Opps.. it's here


----------



## hkhylau




----------



## friday13bride

hkhylau said:


>



What a beautiful ring!! Classic, elegant and stunning!!


----------



## KW1

hkhylau said:


>



Beautiful!


----------



## cupcake34

> Tiffany classic 1.33 carat, VS1, F color.  Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous! May I ask what your ring size is?


----------



## starmyk88

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.


that is quite a beautiful ring!


----------



## starmyk88

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night!
> 
> Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
> My ring Size 5.25


wow, that is very unique and gorgeous!


----------



## mrs moulds

hkhylau said:


>



What a beautiful stunning ring!


----------



## every1dreams

starmyk88 said:


> wow, that is very unique and gorgeous!



+1


----------



## bfcallsmeaddict

my most favourite thing


----------



## love_addict919

bfcallsmeaddict said:


> my most favourite thing



GORGEOUS!!! A princess cut solitaire stone is like my dream ring.


----------



## KW1

bfcallsmeaddict said:


> my most favourite thing



It's beautiful!


----------



## lonnicole

bfcallsmeaddict said:


> my most favourite thing


beautiful! If you dont mind me asking, what are the specs on it? and do you have any color photos you can share!?


----------



## baglici0us




----------



## skyqueen

prplhrt21 said:


> It's a Mark Patterson setting.. He has a website http://www.markpatterson.com
> http://www.markpatterson.com/Bridal/Details.aspx?id=WR709P


One of my favorite designers...beautiful workmanship!


----------



## prplhrt21

skyqueen said:


> One of my favorite designers...beautiful workmanship!


I love this setting so much!! it's so gorgeous. I get complimented all the time...!


----------



## every1dreams

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 2166424



Beautiful! I love the bezel eternity band.


----------



## hkhylau

cupcake34 said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask what your ring size is?


My ring size is 3.25


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

I never thought of getting a band that was different than my ring but now I kinda wish I would have


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

KW1 said:


> It's beautiful!  Congrats on one year!!!!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Tatownz

Hi everyone, got engaged last Friday night. Can't stop looking at it, it's so pretty and shiny. 

Emerald cut 1.65ct - E - VVS1


----------



## Alphonsette

Congratulations, it's really pretty


----------



## CATEYES

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, got engaged last Friday night. Can't stop looking at it, it's so pretty and shiny.
> 
> Emerald cut 1.65ct - E - VVS1
> 
> View attachment 2168431


Stunning! Love this shape & cut because I don't see it very often. Congrats!


----------



## baglici0us

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, got engaged last Friday night. Can't stop looking at it, it's so pretty and shiny.
> 
> Emerald cut 1.65ct - E - VVS1
> 
> View attachment 2168431



Congratulations! Thats absolutely stunning!


----------



## baglici0us

every1dreams said:


> Beautiful! I love the bezel eternity band.



Thanks! They're all from Tiffany


----------



## MatAllston

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 2166424


 
Beautiful set, I love how you pair the jazz band with your solitaire and the channel band looks good on the top too.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, got engaged last Friday night. Can't stop looking at it, it's so pretty and shiny.
> 
> Emerald cut 1.65ct - E - VVS1
> 
> View attachment 2168431



beautiful!  congrats!!


----------



## Bea35

Hi Ladies,
I am looking for Tiffany Classic or Novo but I can't decide. Please advice and post your photos.


----------



## RedPoppies

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, got engaged last Friday night. Can't stop looking at it, it's so pretty and shiny.
> 
> Emerald cut 1.65ct - E - VVS1
> 
> View attachment 2168431


 

Dreamy ring!


----------



## ek9977

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 2166424



Wow... that's a really gorgeous set! 
What is the width of the channel set and jazz band rings?


----------



## bfcallsmeaddict

love_addict919 said:


> GORGEOUS!!! A princess cut solitaire stone is like my dream ring.



Thank you! It was my dream ring too 



KW1 said:


> It's beautiful!



Thank you!



lonnicole said:


> beautiful! If you dont mind me asking, what are the specs on it? and do you have any color photos you can share!?



Thank you! It's almost 3 carat, G, VS1. I do, will post some if you'd like to see them.


----------



## mrs moulds

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, got engaged last Friday night. Can't stop looking at it, it's so pretty and shiny.
> 
> Emerald cut 1.65ct - E - VVS1
> 
> View attachment 2168431



Beautiful!


----------



## bella601

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, got engaged last Friday night. Can't stop looking at it, it's so pretty and shiny.
> 
> Emerald cut 1.65ct - E - VVS1
> 
> View attachment 2168431



Very beautiful


----------



## LoVeinLA

alf13 said:


> Here's mine! It's a 2.52ct from James Allen. Eternity band is 2mm from Tiffany, and the plain platinum band is from Cartier. I like to diversify



Beautiful!!!! Love the classic round!!


----------



## karo

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, got engaged last Friday night. Can't stop looking at it, it's so pretty and shiny.
> 
> Emerald cut 1.65ct - E - VVS1
> 
> View attachment 2168431


Congratulations! Stunning ring!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Today marks me and my hubby's one year anniversary


----------



## kaitydid

CoachGirl12 said:


> Today marks me and my hubby's one year anniversary



I love your set! It's very elegant! Oh, and happy anniversary!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kaitydid said:


> I love your set! It's very elegant! Oh, and happy anniversary!


Aw thanks so much!  I give my hubby all the credit, he did good when picking out my ring!


----------



## kaitydid

CoachGirl12 said:


> Aw thanks so much!  I give my hubby all the credit, he did good when picking out my ring!



He really did!


----------



## needloub

CoachGirl12 said:


> Today marks me and my hubby's one year anniversary



Happy anniversary!  You have a beautiful and delicate set!


----------



## luv2run41

Mrs.Cairns said:


> This is my starter ring (my husband calls it that) because we are so young, I'm 22 and he is 20. Yes I am a cradle robber lol. My engagement ring is one carat and my wedding band is .66 carats so all together a little over a half. He's going to take out the center stone along with the smaller halo and fill it with just one big diamond on our fifth anniversary
> In the last picture we were on our honeymoon, the salt water ate my nail polish  lol


 \

It is stunning!! I would keep it as is. Not as beautiful as you though!! LOL!! Gorgeous set!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

needloub said:


> Happy anniversary!  You have a beautiful and delicate set!


Very sweet of you! Thank you!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X


----------



## mrs moulds

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kaitydid

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X



Congratulations! He did a great job picking out the ring! It's very beautiful!


----------



## Babsiegirl

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X



Wow!! Stunning!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X



Just wow!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X



Absolutely gorgeous ring!  Congratulations!


----------



## bella601

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X



Beautiful! !


----------



## bella601

CoachGirl12 said:


> Today marks me and my hubby's one year anniversary



Happy Anniversary


----------



## 2Blossom

Absolutely stunning! Congratulations


----------



## love_addict919

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X



WOW! That is stunning... Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Dany_37

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X


Absolutely beautiful...congrats on a beautiful ring and cheers to an even more beautiful marriage!


----------



## every1dreams

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X



This is so beautiful I had to show it to DH.


----------



## Staci_W

My wedding ring. The center stone is just over one carat. I don't know exacts on the 4 Cs. The band around it is princess cut pink sapphires and diamonds. Pink is my favorite color. I see so many round and princess cut solitaires. I wanted mine to be different. I think  my hubby got the perfect ring.


----------



## jaimerz

Staci_W said:


> My wedding ring. The center stone is just over one carat. I don't know exacts on the 4 Cs. The band around it is princess cut pink sapphires and diamonds. Pink is my favorite color. I see so many round and princess cut solitaires. I wanted mine to be different. I think  my hubby got the perfect ring.


 

I love it so Pretty love the double band!!  The centre stone is it an Emerald cut?


----------



## Staci_W

jaimerz said:


> I love it so Pretty love the double band!!  The centre stone is it an Emerald cut?


 

Yes, it is an emerald cut. Thank you


----------



## needloub

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X



Absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations!  This is one of the most gorgeous settings of a round cut that I have seen


----------



## kaitydid

Staci_W said:


> My wedding ring. The center stone is just over one carat. I don't know exacts on the 4 Cs. The band around it is princess cut pink sapphires and diamonds. Pink is my favorite color. I see so many round and princess cut solitaires. I wanted mine to be different. I think  my hubby got the perfect ring.



What a lovely set! I love the pink sapphires.


----------



## CoachGirl12

bella601 said:


> Happy Anniversary


Thank you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X


Congrats! Pretty ring!


----------



## jacquixo

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X


wow your ring is amazing!


----------



## msop04

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X



This is so gorgeous - CONGRATULATIONS!  ...maybe one day...


----------



## beata-kelly

ebayBAGS said:


> Got engaged this past Saturday.  Here are the specs : GIA RB 3.71 H VS2 Triple X


I love it!


----------



## Mrs Mandi

All of these rings are beautiful. I can not wait for my upgrade. DH keeps saying next April but I hope its sooner that.


----------



## mrs moulds

Staci_W said:


> My wedding ring. The center stone is just over one carat. I don't know exacts on the 4 Cs. The band around it is princess cut pink sapphires and diamonds. Pink is my favorite color. I see so many round and princess cut solitaires. I wanted mine to be different. I think  my hubby got the perfect ring.



Yes, your hubby did a GREAT job! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Froydis

Yeay! I love diamond engagement rings 

I love seeing all the different styles that everyone else has gone for  My husband chose my ring and he did perfect!

Mine is tiny compared to many of yours but I love it because it's so firey!

0.35ct, I, IF brilliant "signature ideal" cut set in platinum. Not the best picture but here is my treasure together with my wedding band:


----------



## secw1977

Your set is stunning x


----------



## acrowcounted

Froydis said:


> Yeay! I love diamond engagement rings
> 
> I love seeing all the different styles that everyone else has gone for  My husband chose my ring and he did perfect!
> 
> Mine is tiny compared to many of yours but I love it because it's so firey!
> 
> 0.35ct, I, IF brilliant "signature ideal" cut set in platinum. Not the best picture but here is my treasure together with my wedding band:



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## karo

Froydis said:


> Yeay! I love diamond engagement rings
> 
> I love seeing all the different styles that everyone else has gone for  My husband chose my ring and he did perfect!
> 
> Mine is tiny compared to many of yours but I love it because it's so firey!
> 
> 0.35ct, I, IF brilliant "signature ideal" cut set in platinum. Not the best picture but here is my treasure together with my wedding band:


Gorgeous set! Love both your e-ring and wedding band. I'd love to see more pics


----------



## chessmont

Froydis said:


> Yeay! I love diamond engagement rings
> 
> I love seeing all the different styles that everyone else has gone for  My husband chose my ring and he did perfect!
> 
> Mine is tiny compared to many of yours but I love it because it's so firey!
> 
> 0.35ct, I, IF brilliant "signature ideal" cut set in platinum. Not the best picture but here is my treasure together with my wedding band:



You must have small fingers your diamond looks so much bigger then its carat size!  I really like this classic set.


----------



## ame

Froydis said:


> Yeay! I love diamond engagement rings
> 
> I love seeing all the different styles that everyone else has gone for  My husband chose my ring and he did perfect!
> 
> Mine is tiny compared to many of yours but I love it because it's so firey!
> 
> 0.35ct, I, IF brilliant "signature ideal" cut set in platinum. Not the best picture but here is my treasure together with my wedding band:



Looks fantastic on your hand!!! Amazing size, and an IF no less!


----------



## patQ

Froydis said:


> Yeay! I love diamond engagement rings
> 
> I love seeing all the different styles that everyone else has gone for  My husband chose my ring and he did perfect!
> 
> Mine is tiny compared to many of yours but I love it because it's so firey!
> 
> 0.35ct, I, IF brilliant "signature ideal" cut set in platinum. Not the best picture but here is my treasure together with my wedding band:


This is Gorgeous Congrats!


----------



## Froydis

secw1977, acrowcounted, kart, chessmont, ame, patQ: Thank you so much all of you for your lovely comments! I was ill yesterday and still today (plus unfortunately hubby is away  and I'm home alone) so it's super nice to hear some positive comments - like a ray of sunshine while I feel crappy.

Indeed, I have small hands which is a plus when it comes to making diamonds look bigger. A great optical illusion  Here are some more pics:


----------



## scarlet555

Froydis said:


> secw1977, acrowcounted, kart, chessmont, ame, patQ: Thank you so much all of you for your lovely comments! I was ill yesterday and still today (plus unfortunately hubby is away  and I'm home alone) so it's super nice to hear some positive comments - like a ray of sunshine while I feel crappy.
> 
> Indeed, I have small hands which is a plus when it comes to making diamonds look bigger. A great optical illusion  Here are some more pics:



Beautiful !


----------



## Dany_37

Froydis said:


> secw1977, acrowcounted, kart, chessmont, ame, patQ: Thank you so much all of you for your lovely comments! I was ill yesterday and still today (plus unfortunately hubby is away  and I'm home alone) so it's super nice to hear some positive comments - like a ray of sunshine while I feel crappy.
> 
> Indeed, I have small hands which is a plus when it comes to making diamonds look bigger. A great optical illusion  Here are some more pics:


 
Delicate and BEAUTIFUL!!!  Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Froydis said:


> secw1977, acrowcounted, kart, chessmont, ame, patQ: Thank you so much all of you for your lovely comments! I was ill yesterday and still today (plus unfortunately hubby is away  and I'm home alone) so it's super nice to hear some positive comments - like a ray of sunshine while I feel crappy.
> 
> Indeed, I have small hands which is a plus when it comes to making diamonds look bigger. A great optical illusion  Here are some more pics:



Love this classic look!


----------



## ame

Oh wow, I LOVE the band as well!!! Beautiful set!


----------



## HauteRN

Not recently married, but my first post (I've been a lurker for quite some time) 



I hope I did that right 

I've enjoyed seeing everyone's rings (and all the stories as well!)


----------



## bella601

HauteRN said:


> Not recently married, but my first post (I've been a lurker for quite some time)
> View attachment 2189856
> 
> 
> I hope I did that right
> 
> I've enjoyed seeing everyone's rings (and all the stories as well!)



Gorgeous!


----------



## Froydis

HauteRN said:


> Not recently married, but my first post (I've been a lurker for quite some time)
> View attachment 2189856
> 
> 
> I hope I did that right
> 
> I've enjoyed seeing everyone's rings (and all the stories as well!)



Wow, what a stunner! Beautiful ring!


----------



## Louise70290

HauteRN said:


> Not recently married, but my first post (I've been a lurker for quite some time)
> View attachment 2189856
> 
> 
> I hope I did that right
> 
> I've enjoyed seeing everyone's rings (and all the stories as well!)


OMG That is an amazing ring, I love it.

I'm a "lurker" too, on here most days but post very little, I like looking at this thread and the Muberry threads. Used it alot for reference & info before buying my beautiful bayswater.


----------



## Mrs Mandi

I got my upgrade last night for our 7 year anniversary that is in 2 weeks.  I don't have many pics or good pics for that matter. Will have to get some more.


----------



## HauteRN

Thanks! (Not sure how to direct that to a certain comment..trying to figure this all out) 

Nice, MsMandy! Congrats!!


----------



## HauteRN

That would be Mrs Mandi. Geez {face palm}


----------



## Louise70290

HauteRN said:


> Thanks! (Not sure how to direct that to a certain comment..trying to figure this all out)
> 
> Nice, MsMandy! Congrats!!


That was my first quote and reply, I pressed the QREPLY word at the bottom right of the post. 

It is stunning, do you get comments on it all the time? 
Photo looks like you have two bands either side of the ring, is that right?


----------



## HauteRN

Hmmm...my reply doesn't allow me to quote someone. I'm on my phone, so that may be the issue. 

I wouldn't say all the time, but yes, people do comment on it. I do really love it. 

Yes, I have a band on either side. Good eyes


----------



## greenbean22

6.5 yrs later finally got my ring!!! Love it...wasn't in a rush to get engaged but this ring was worth the wait!! Don't know  specs just know the center cushion cut is 1.51cts and my ring size is 4


----------



## jmaemonte

greenbean22 said:


> 6.5 yrs later finally got my ring!!! Love it...wasn't in a rush to get engaged but this ring was worth the wait!! Don't know  specs just know the center cushion cut is 1.51cts and my ring size is 4



Congrats!  Absolutely gorgeous ring!


----------



## jmaemonte

HauteRN said:


> Not recently married, but my first post (I've been a lurker for quite some time)
> 
> I hope I did that right
> 
> I've enjoyed seeing everyone's rings (and all the stories as well!)



Stunning! Love yellow diamonds!


----------



## ame

greenbean22 said:


> 6.5 yrs later finally got my ring!!! Love it...wasn't in a rush to get engaged but this ring was worth the wait!! Don't know  specs just know the center cushion cut is 1.51cts and my ring size is 4
> View attachment 2191457



gorgeous!!!


----------



## HauteRN

jmaemonte said:


> Stunning! Love yellow diamonds!



Yes! I figured out how to quote!  It's the little things that make my day 

Thank you! I'd love to see more photos of your yellow!!! It's stunning!


----------



## HauteRN

greenbean22 said:


> 6.5 yrs later finally got my ring!!! Love it...wasn't in a rush to get engaged but this ring was worth the wait!! Don't know  specs just know the center cushion cut is 1.51cts and my ring size is 4
> View attachment 2191457



It's beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs Mandi

greenbean22 said:


> 6.5 yrs later finally got my ring!!! Love it...wasn't in a rush to get engaged but this ring was worth the wait!! Don't know  specs just know the center cushion cut is 1.51cts and my ring size is 4
> View attachment 2191457


Congratulations! Your ring is beautiful.


----------



## jmaemonte

HauteRN said:


> Yes! I figured out how to quote!  It's the little things that make my day
> 
> Thank you! I'd love to see more photos of your yellow!!! It's stunning!



I'm always happy to oblige!


----------



## HauteRN

jmaemonte said:


> I'm always happy to oblige!



Holy WOWSA!!! That is just spectacular! &#127775;


----------



## kaitydid

greenbean22 said:


> 6.5 yrs later finally got my ring!!! Love it...wasn't in a rush to get engaged but this ring was worth the wait!! Don't know  specs just know the center cushion cut is 1.51cts and my ring size is 4
> View attachment 2191457



Your ring is so gorgeous! I keep coming back to look at your picture a few times before moving on. A friend of mine is currently engaged and has a ring similar to yours. I can't help but stare at the pictures! Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## shiny_things

greenbean22 said:


> 6.5 yrs later finally got my ring!!! Love it...wasn't in a rush to get engaged but this ring was worth the wait!! Don't know  specs just know the center cushion cut is 1.51cts and my ring size is 4
> View attachment 2191457


----------



## love_addict919

GORGEOUS rings omg


----------



## greenbean22

jmaemonte said:


> Congrats!  Absolutely gorgeous ring!





ame said:


> gorgeous!!!





HauteRN said:


> It's beautiful!! Congrats!





Mrs Mandi said:


> Congratulations! Your ring is beautiful.





kaitydid said:


> Your ring is so gorgeous! I keep coming back to look at your picture a few times before moving on. A friend of mine is currently engaged and has a ring similar to yours. I can't help but stare at the pictures! Congratulations on your engagement!





shiny_things said:


>




Yikes didn't realize how big my pictures were going to show up! Thank you! Its been a week since he proposed and I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## mrwata

greenbean22 said:


> 6.5 yrs later finally got my ring!!! Love it...wasn't in a rush to get engaged but this ring was worth the wait!! Don't know  specs just know the center cushion cut is 1.51cts and my ring size is 4
> View attachment 2191457


Very pretty! Congratulations!!


----------



## bergafer3

greenbean22 said:


> 6.5 yrs later finally got my ring!!! Love it...wasn't in a rush to get engaged but this ring was worth the wait!! Don't know  specs just know the center cushion cut is 1.51cts and my ring size is 4
> View attachment 2191457


Holy bleep, that's awesome! I love it! CONGRATS! It's was worth the wait!


----------



## xlana

I just went through all 300+ pages of this thread over the past few days!!

I loved going through this thread and seeing all the amazing rings! I love how each ring really reflects the wearer's story, tastes, and personal style.

I'm not getting engaged anytime soon (but BF and I agree that perhaps in a year or two if all goes according to our plan/timeline!), however I've pretty much already decided what style I want with the big help of this thread. 

Keep the pictures coming ladies!


----------



## jrw118

Here is my e ring. I just had it reset for my 10 year anniversary in February. It had previously been in a lucida setting. Here are the specs. 1.86 ct center. G color. Internally flawless clarity   Setting is 1.3 ct anniversary setting. Goes all the way around. Thanks for letting me post mine


----------



## mrs moulds

jmaemonte said:


> I'm always happy to oblige!



Stunning!


----------



## amrx87

Just got my diamond reset! This is a 6 prong tiffany style setting


----------



## mrs moulds

amrx87 said:


> Just got my diamond reset! This is a 6 prong tiffany style setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196572
> View attachment 2196574



Oh my! I am falling in love with pear shaped diamonds! 
Your ring is amazing!


----------



## burberryprncess

amrx87 said:


> Just got my diamond reset! This is a 6 prong tiffany style setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196572
> View attachment 2196574



Gorgeous!  I starting to like pear shaped diamonds.


----------



## mrs moulds

amrx87 said:


> Just got my diamond reset! This is a 6 prong tiffany style setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196572
> View attachment 2196574



Oh my! I am falling in love with pear shaped diamonds! 
Your ring is amazing!


----------



## mrs moulds

Still in love with my new upgrade!


----------



## footloose

I got engaged in 2011 and still havent managed to get married  but we're shooting for June next year in Paris!

My ring's centre stone is 1.78ct, total ct weight is 2.24cts. I love the style so much (but i would, i picked it myself)!


----------



## CATEYES

footloose said:


> I got engaged in 2011 and still havent managed to get married  but we're shooting for June next year in Paris!
> 
> My ring's centre stone is 1.78ct, total ct weight is 2.24cts. I love the style so much (but i would, i picked it myself)!


----------



## vintagefinds

footloose said:


> I got engaged in 2011 and still havent managed to get married  but we're shooting for June next year in Paris!
> 
> My ring's centre stone is 1.78ct, total ct weight is 2.24cts. I love the style so much (but i would, i picked it myself)!


Stunning!


----------



## vintagefinds

amrx87 said:


> Just got my diamond reset! This is a 6 prong tiffany style setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196572
> View attachment 2196574


Pears are so classy and beautiful!


----------



## bridgetshops

Issai


----------



## HauteRN

footloose said:


> I got engaged in 2011 and still havent managed to get married  but we're shooting for June next year in Paris!
> 
> My ring's centre stone is 1.78ct, total ct weight is 2.24cts. I love the style so much (but i would, i picked it myself)!



This is stunning!!!


----------



## HauteRN

amrx87 said:


> Just got my diamond reset! This is a 6 prong tiffany style setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196572
> View attachment 2196574



What did your previous setting look like? I love the proportions of your pear! It's beautiful!!


----------



## cung

amrx87 said:


> Just got my diamond reset! This is a 6 prong tiffany style setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196572
> View attachment 2196574



would you mind telling us the specs of diamond? it looks stunning and I am not a fan of pear shaped, but yours is breath-taking. So gorgeous and just right proportion.


----------



## Kissmark

amrx87 said:


> Just got my diamond reset! This is a 6 prong tiffany style setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196572
> View attachment 2196574



Gorgeous and the perfect size! Can you share how many carat it is?


----------



## debssx3

B@gCr@zy said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> My engagement ring is a 2.04 carat, F colour, VS2, Excellent cut Canadian diamond.  It was custom designed by Birks.  I got married to my high school sweetheart on 08.08.08, but  I wear my engagement ring and wedding band on separate hands.
> 
> My hubbie and I were in Tiffany's the other day and are considering buying stackable rings for me for our upcoming anniversary to wear with my engagement ring  I really love the shared claw eternity band, but it didn't go as well as the Metro eternity band as the Metro is very thin and delicate looking...  Any thoughts?
> 
> We'll be in Scottsdale, AZ next month and will most likely pick something up while we're there (WAY cheaper in the US then here!).



I absolutely love your ring! So beautiful! Just the ring I hope to get one day.  &#128522;&#128525;


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

luv2run41 said:


> \
> 
> It is stunning!! I would keep it as is. Not as beautiful as you though!! LOL!! Gorgeous set!!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

rogersa said:


> Still dating, but maybe soon!


It will be well worth the wait!


----------



## amrx87

cung said:


> would you mind telling us the specs of diamond? it looks stunning and I am not a fan of pear shaped, but yours is breath-taking. So gorgeous and just right proportion.



Sure! Its 2.02 carats, f color, vs2. My ring size is 5


----------



## amrx87

Kissmark said:


> Gorgeous and the perfect size! Can you share how many carat it is?



Sure, 2.02 carats on a size 5 finger


----------



## miumiulover

Not the best photo, as the pinks change colour quite a bit depending on the light!
1.52 ct F triple ex vs1 centre stone, with 16 6P pink argyle diamonds in the halo, and 16 white diamonds in the band (8 either side). I've been engaged for almost 2 years, we are getting married in October!


----------



## kaitydid

miumiulover said:


> View attachment 2200058
> 
> Not the best photo, as the pinks change colour quite a bit depending on the light!
> 1.52 ct F triple ex vs1 centre stone, with 16 6P pink argyle diamonds in the halo, and 16 white diamonds in the band (8 either side). I've been engaged for almost 2 years, we are getting married in October!



So pretty! I love the pink diamonds!


----------



## love_addict919

miumiulover said:


> View attachment 2200058
> 
> Not the best photo, as the pinks change colour quite a bit depending on the light!
> 1.52 ct F triple ex vs1 centre stone, with 16 6P pink argyle diamonds in the halo, and 16 white diamonds in the band (8 either side). I've been engaged for almost 2 years, we are getting married in October!



This is stunning! Im lovingggg the rings with pink diamonds


----------



## missD

Love! Simon G .51ct plat halo + 1 carat center.


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

missD said:


> Love! Simon G .51ct plat halo + 1 carat center.


That's exactly what mine will look like when my husband takes my center stone and small halo out and replaces it with one diamond!!! Your ring is GORGEOUS


----------



## Mrs Mandi

miumiulover said:


> View attachment 2200058
> 
> Not the best photo, as the pinks change colour quite a bit depending on the light!
> 1.52 ct F triple ex vs1 centre stone, with 16 6P pink argyle diamonds in the halo, and 16 white diamonds in the band (8 either side). I've been engaged for almost 2 years, we are getting married in October!


Love your ring. Would love pink diamonds. Maybe I can convince DH for a right hand ring.


----------



## Dany_37

missD said:


> Love! Simon G .51ct plat halo + 1 carat center.


 

A Stunner!!


----------



## Tinder

Just got my wedding bands. Wedding is less than two months away!


----------



## scarlet555

Tinder said:


> Just got my wedding bands. Wedding is less than two months away!
> View attachment 2201126
> View attachment 2201127



Spill!  What are the stats of that ginormous solitaire!  Beautiful ! Drooling... And u have such nice hands!


----------



## friday13bride

Tinder said:


> Just got my wedding bands. Wedding is less than two months away!
> View attachment 2201126
> View attachment 2201127



Holy rock!! That is stunning!! Congrats!!


----------



## Tinder

Sure, thanks! 
My solitaire is 3.01 carats color F VS1 Triple excellent cut 
The bands are each 1.5 carats total weight (I think 7 pointers each stone). 
I'm a very lucky girl  
Thanks everyone for letting me share! Everyone has such beautiful rings.


----------



## needloub

Tinder said:


> Just got my wedding bands. Wedding is less than two months away!
> View attachment 2201126
> View attachment 2201127



So gorgeous!  Congrats on the upcoming nuptials!


----------



## bella601

miumiulover said:


> View attachment 2200058
> 
> Not the best photo, as the pinks change colour quite a bit depending on the light!
> 1.52 ct F triple ex vs1 centre stone, with 16 6P pink argyle diamonds in the halo, and 16 white diamonds in the band (8 either side). I've been engaged for almost 2 years, we are getting married in October!



Beautiful


----------



## outlawtw

Wow, everyone's rings are gorgeous!  Here's mine - it will be 10 years old in September, but I still stare at it every day.


----------



## kaitydid

outlawtw said:


> Wow, everyone's rings are gorgeous!  Here's mine - it will be 10 years old in September, but I still stare at it every day.



I would too! It's gorgeous!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I restyled my ring with a new setting.  I will be married 18 yrs on June 16.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

amrx87 said:


> Just got my diamond reset! This is a 6 prong tiffany style setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196572
> View attachment 2196574


 
Very Stunning I love pear shape diamonds!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

jmaemonte said:


> I'm always happy to oblige!


 
Beyond words! Stunning ring.


----------



## anne1218

I just re set it in a new setting. 10 yrs march 8


----------



## outlawtw

kaitydid said:


> I would too! It's gorgeous!


Thank you, Katydid!


----------



## Christchrist

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I restyled my ring with a new setting.  I will be married 18 yrs on June 16.



That's sexy!


----------



## Christchrist

outlawtw said:


> Wow, everyone's rings are gorgeous!  Here's mine - it will be 10 years old in September, but I still stare at it every day.



So pretty


----------



## Christchrist

anne1218 said:


> I just re set it in a new setting. 10 yrs march 8



That very pretty


----------



## mrs moulds

anne1218 said:


> I just re set it in a new setting. 10 yrs march 8



Pretty!


----------



## MSER

Nice!


----------



## bella601

outlawtw said:


> Wow, everyone's rings are gorgeous!  Here's mine - it will be 10 years old in September, but I still stare at it every day.



Still a beauty!


----------



## bella601

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I restyled my ring with a new setting.  I will be married 18 yrs on June 16.



Beautiful


----------



## Ruby01

My engagement ring looks like this:






Unfortunately, I lost it a few months ago. I'm not sure if it was misplaced or stolen but I definitely miss it.  I wish I could find something similar to that diamond ruby ring. The closest one I found is here: http://www.gemvy.com/14k-white-gold-7x5mm-emerald-cut-ruby-diamond-ring-r0060.html 

If you know anything closer with the above image, kindly post it and I'll let my husband know.

Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

Ruby01 said:


> My engagement ring looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I lost it a few months ago. I'm not sure if it was misplaced or stolen but I definitely miss it.  I wish I could find something similar to that diamond ruby ring. The closest one I found is here: http://www.gemvy.com/14k-white-gold-7x5mm-emerald-cut-ruby-diamond-ring-r0060.html
> 
> If you know anything closer with the above image, kindly post it and I'll let my husband know.
> 
> Thank you!



Have you thought about custom making it?


----------



## MCF

Ruby01 said:


> My engagement ring looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I lost it a few months ago. I'm not sure if it was misplaced or stolen but I definitely miss it.  I wish I could find something similar to that diamond ruby ring. The closest one I found is here: http://www.gemvy.com/14k-white-gold-7x5mm-emerald-cut-ruby-diamond-ring-r0060.html
> 
> If you know anything closer with the above image, kindly post it and I'll let my husband know.
> 
> Thank you!



That's beautiful. I'm so sorry you lost it/it was stolen.  Like someone else said, have you looked into getting a custom copy of it? That ring is beautiful just the way it is, I'd want it duplicated!


----------



## nwhite

levinsonjeweler said:


> Congratulation for your engagement.
> 
> Your diamond ring is beautiful.



Thank you!!


----------



## chanelprincess

Hi all, I have been lurking on here for quite a while now and have decided it's time to take the plunge!!  I have just upgraded my engagement ring (after 11 years of marriage).  It's not the biggest diamond in the world, but I love it and it sparkles like crazy!  I only have small hands so a large diamond would look ridiculous.  Stats are Excellent cut, VVS2, f colour and it's a 40 point diamond with 34 points on the rest of the ring in 18K white gold.  Hope you like it!  Can someone help posting a picture - it's on my pictures page in Microsoft so son't know how to get a URL address.


----------



## chanelprincess

I think I might have got it - here goes .....


----------



## Dany_37

chanelprincess said:


> I think I might have got it - here goes .....


 
I think it looks wonderful...flaunt it, wear it and enjoy it!


----------



## friday13bride

chanelprincess said:


> I think I might have got it - here goes .....



Your ring is stunning! I love the setting! Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs Mandi

chanelprincess said:


> I think I might have got it - here goes .....


That is a beautiful ring. Congrats!


----------



## VIE123

chanelprincess said:


> I think I might have got it - here goes .....


This is really beautiful und different! Fits your hand!


----------



## kaitydid

chanelprincess said:


> I think I might have got it - here goes .....



Your ring is so gorgeous! It's unique yet elegant. Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## VIE123

Just got engaged in Paris. 

He picked the ring himself and I had no clue!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I restyled my ring with a new setting.  I will be married 18 yrs on June 16.



Gorgeous marquise!!! We will be married 19 years tomorrow and I also have a marquise!  Would love to see more pics!  Congrats!!!


----------



## kaitydid

VIE123 said:


> Just got engaged in Paris.
> 
> He picked the ring himself and I had no clue!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207899



Congratulations! In Paris too! How romantic! I love your ring. He did a good job! Simple, dainty rings are some of my favorites. I love how your ring looks on your hand.


----------



## miumiulover

Here's a better pic I took at work a few days ago.


----------



## karo

VIE123 said:


> Just got engaged in Paris.
> 
> He picked the ring himself and I had no clue!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207899


Congratulations! It's gorgeous!


----------



## VIE123

kaitydid said:


> Congratulations! In Paris too! How romantic! I love your ring. He did a good job! Simple, dainty rings are some of my favorites. I love how your ring looks on your hand.



Thank you for your sweet words! 
Yes, it was very romantic... and I couldn't imagine any other ring, he did so well.

All I know about the ring is that it comes from a very reputable jeweller and has 0,45 ct.


----------



## i love louie

VIE123 said:


> Thank you for your sweet words!
> Yes, it was very romantic... and I couldn't imagine any other ring, he did so well.
> 
> All I know about the ring is that it comes from a very reputable jeweller and has 0,45 ct.


crongrats! i was just in paris! where did he ask you?


----------



## lovesparkles

It finally arrived and I am in love! It sparkles like crazy in the sunlight, but in low light the flashes of color are exactly what I was hoping for. I'm thinking of calling it "Oooh aaah" because it's like a tiny 4th of July fireworks display on my finger  

I chose the diamond from the wonderful Perry Chen and had always loved the French cut sides so this is my dream ring. The  superb workmanship exceded my expectations and I can't stop staring at it.I really cannot say enough good things about my experience with everyone at Leon Mege Inc. and will definitely work with him again. He's got a great sense of humor and spent quite a long time with us when we visited to place the order. I needed to have the ring in time to leave for a trip and it arrived on the day they promised when I ordered it. Great customer service!

GIA
Old MIne Brilliant
2.01 ct
H
VS2
7.91 X 7.26 X 4.83
table 47%
depth 66.5%


----------



## etk123

VIE123 said:


> Thank you for your sweet words!
> Yes, it was very romantic... and I couldn't imagine any other ring, he did so well.
> 
> All I know about the ring is that it comes from a very reputable jeweller and has 0,45 ct.



Absolutely perfect, and what an amazing place to get engaged!!


----------



## etk123

lovesparkles said:


> It finally arrived and I am in love! It sparkles like crazy in the sunlight, but in low light the flashes of color are exactly what I was hoping for. I'm thinking of calling it "Oooh aaah" because it's like a tiny 4th of July fireworks display on my finger
> 
> I chose the diamond from the wonderful Perry Chen and had always loved the French cut sides so this is my dream ring. The  superb workmanship exceded my expectations and I can't stop staring at it.I really cannot say enough good things about my experience with everyone at Leon Mege Inc. and will definitely work with him again. He's got a great sense of humor and spent quite a long time with us when we visited to place the order. I needed to have the ring in time to leave for a trip and it arrived on the day they promised when I ordered it. Great customer service!
> 
> GIA
> Old MIne Brilliant
> 2.01 ct
> H
> VS2
> 7.91 X 7.26 X 4.83
> table 47%
> depth 66.5%



 Please start a thread with a gazillion pics!


----------



## bergafer3

chanelprincess said:


> I think I might have got it - here goes .....


Beautiful!! 
Is it vintage?


----------



## MCF

VIE123 said:


> Thank you for your sweet words!
> Yes, it was very romantic... and I couldn't imagine any other ring, he did so well.
> 
> All I know about the ring is that it comes from a very reputable jeweller and has 0,45 ct.



I love this one. It reminds me of my mom's engagement ring.


----------



## chanelprincess

bergafer3 said:


> Beautiful!!
> Is it vintage?


Thank you for your comments.  It's a vintage style ring, but new.  I wanted something different, my old engagement ring was just a solitaire, but I love the millgrain work on this one and the diamonds that cover it.  I am very happy!


----------



## Vali

VIE123 said:


> Just got engaged in Paris.
> 
> He picked the ring himself and I had no clue!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207899



Beautiful! Congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## sjnpixie

anne1218 said:


> I just re set it in a new setting. 10 yrs march 8





I love this setting! What kind is it, been looking for something similar to hint to my husband about for our 20 year.
Just gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

lovesparkles said:


> It finally arrived and I am in love! It sparkles like crazy in the sunlight, but in low light the flashes of color are exactly what I was hoping for. I'm thinking of calling it "Oooh aaah" because it's like a tiny 4th of July fireworks display on my finger
> 
> I chose the diamond from the wonderful Perry Chen and had always loved the French cut sides so this is my dream ring. The  superb workmanship exceded my expectations and I can't stop staring at it.I really cannot say enough good things about my experience with everyone at Leon Mege Inc. and will definitely work with him again. He's got a great sense of humor and spent quite a long time with us when we visited to place the order. I needed to have the ring in time to leave for a trip and it arrived on the day they promised when I ordered it. Great customer service!
> 
> GIA
> Old MIne Brilliant
> 2.01 ct
> H
> VS2
> 7.91 X 7.26 X 4.83
> table 47%
> depth 66.5%



Perfect setting for an OMB...just fabulous!


----------



## Dany_37

lovesparkles said:


> It finally arrived and I am in love! It sparkles like crazy in the sunlight, but in low light the flashes of color are exactly what I was hoping for. I'm thinking of calling it "Oooh aaah" because it's like a tiny 4th of July fireworks display on my finger
> 
> I chose the diamond from the wonderful Perry Chen and had always loved the French cut sides so this is my dream ring. The superb workmanship exceded my expectations and I can't stop staring at it.I really cannot say enough good things about my experience with everyone at Leon Mege Inc. and will definitely work with him again. He's got a great sense of humor and spent quite a long time with us when we visited to place the order. I needed to have the ring in time to leave for a trip and it arrived on the day they promised when I ordered it. Great customer service!
> 
> GIA
> Old MIne Brilliant
> 2.01 ct
> H
> VS2
> 7.91 X 7.26 X 4.83
> table 47%
> depth 66.5%


 

I just love your ring but I am even more inspired by the fact that you have been married since 1978 and he is STILL your bestfriend.  I admire that!  The ring and this fact is just beautiful!!


----------



## lovesparkles

Dany_37 said:


> I just love your ring but I am even more inspired by the fact that you have been married since 1978 and he is STILL your bestfriend.  I admire that!  The ring and this fact is just beautiful!!


 
Thanks Dany. I'm a pretty lucky woman!


----------



## lovesparkles

x


----------



## sjnpixie

anne1218 said:


> I just re set it in a new setting. 10 yrs march 8


I know I already posted on how much I love your ring and what kind of ring brand it is but would you mind me asking is it 1 engagement ring with 2 bands or is it one band altogether? Also what are the specs of your diamond etc in it. Thanks so much. It is just so beautiful!


----------



## Dany_37

lovesparkles said:


> Thanks Dany. I'm a pretty lucky woman!


 
Indeed you are!  Enjoy your ring in the best of happiness and health!


----------



## kllenore

Everyone's rings are stunning! 
I finally received my loose diamond and I'm just too excited not to share. I'm on my way to the jeweller later today to start designing the setting.


----------



## Christchrist

kllenore said:


> Everyone's rings are stunning!
> I finally received my loose diamond and I'm just too excited not to share. I'm on my way to the jeweller later today to start designing the setting.



Nice! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## karo

kllenore said:


> Everyone's rings are stunning!
> I finally received my loose diamond and I'm just too excited not to share. I'm on my way to the jeweller later today to start designing the setting.


Wow, the diamond looks stunning! Can't wait to see your ring.


----------



## mrs moulds

About a year ago, I posted my best friend's e-ring and ask you wonderful ladies for your assistance on what style of wedding band she should get. Everyone said that she should get a thin diamond band .50 carats.
I took your suggestions back and I am happy to say, that she was married on June 2nd and she took your advice to heart! Here is a picture of her rings !


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

MLP said:


> This is my engagement and wedding band set. Thank you for letting me share.



This is beautiful! Do you mind giving the specs on both the stone and the band? What's your ring size? The set I chose looks very much like this!


----------



## ulla

mrs moulds said:


> About a year ago, I posted my best friend's e-ring and ask you wonderful ladies for your assistance on what style of wedding band she should get. Everyone said that she should get a thin diamond band .50 carats.
> I took your suggestions back and I am happy to say, that she was married on June 2nd and she took your advice to heart! Here is a picture of her rings !


Perfect


----------



## mrs moulds

ulla said:


> Perfect



Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you!



Came out great...perfect symmetry!


----------



## bella601

mrs moulds said:


> About a year ago, I posted my best friend's e-ring and ask you wonderful ladies for your assistance on what style of wedding band she should get. Everyone said that she should get a thin diamond band .50 carats.
> I took your suggestions back and I am happy to say, that she was married on June 2nd and she took your advice to heart! Here is a picture of her rings !



Beautiful match!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Came out great...perfect symmetry!



I have to say' 'thank you' to the ladies of TPF. Your advise was spot on!


----------



## mrs moulds

bella601 said:


> Beautiful match!



It truly is a perfect match. 
Thank you....


----------



## anne1218

sjnpixie said:


> I know I already posted on how much I love your ring and what kind of ring brand it is but would you mind me asking is it 1 engagement ring with 2 bands or is it one band altogether? Also what are the specs of your diamond etc in it. Thanks so much. It is just so beautiful!


It's all one ring. Since it is wide I don't wear my wedding band anymore since I don't fit in it anymore anyways.


----------



## Souzie

Congrats to the newly engaged!!!  Lovely rings, everyone!

Just wanted to update my ring since I got a new band to wear with it


----------



## skyqueen

xsouzie said:


> Congrats to the newly engaged!!!  Lovely rings, everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to update my ring since I got a new band to wear with it
> View attachment 2215171
> 
> View attachment 2215174
> 
> View attachment 2215173



Perfect!


----------



## mrs moulds

xsouzie said:


> Congrats to the newly engaged!!!  Lovely rings, everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to update my ring since I got a new band to wear with it
> View attachment 2215171
> 
> View attachment 2215174
> 
> View attachment 2215173



Beautiful set!


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:


> Congrats to the newly engaged!!!  Lovely rings, everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to update my ring since I got a new band to wear with it
> View attachment 2215171
> 
> View attachment 2215174
> 
> View attachment 2215173



Stunning


----------



## kaitydid

xsouzie said:


> Congrats to the newly engaged!!!  Lovely rings, everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to update my ring since I got a new band to wear with it
> View attachment 2215171
> 
> View attachment 2215174
> 
> View attachment 2215173



Love your set! It's so gorgeous! They really complement each other.


----------



## Souzie

skyqueen said:


> Perfect!





mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful set!





Christchrist said:


> Stunning





kaitydid said:


> Love your set! It's so gorgeous! They really complement each other.



Thank you, ladies!! :kiss:


----------



## benswife2007

Heres mine  

We picked it out together


----------



## ShaneF

Finally can share- designed it myself. He was kind enough to let me choose what I want.


----------



## solange

Beautiful!


----------



## SpoiledPersian

ShaneF said:


> Finally can share- designed it myself. He was kind enough to let me choose what I want.
> View attachment 2216524
> 
> View attachment 2216525
> View attachment 2216526
> View attachment 2216527



You did an amazing job!


----------



## Jujubay

ShaneF said:


> Finally can share- designed it myself. He was kind enough to let me choose what I want.
> View attachment 2216524
> 
> View attachment 2216525
> View attachment 2216526
> View attachment 2216527


your e-ring is breathtaking


----------



## karo

ShaneF said:


> Finally can share- designed it myself. He was kind enough to let me choose what I want.
> View attachment 2216524
> 
> View attachment 2216525
> View attachment 2216526
> View attachment 2216527


Congratulations! It's stunning.


----------



## ChaneLisette

ShaneF said:


> Finally can share- designed it myself. He was kind enough to let me choose what I want.
> View attachment 2216524
> 
> View attachment 2216525
> View attachment 2216526
> View attachment 2216527



I love how delicate it looks with such a large diamond. So beautiful!


----------



## msop04

So pretty - I'm a sucker for an oval!  Congrats!


----------



## bergafer3

ShaneF said:


> Finally can share- designed it myself. He was kind enough to let me choose what I want.
> View attachment 2216524
> 
> View attachment 2216525
> View attachment 2216526
> View attachment 2216527


That is soo beautiful and unique! I love it!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Hello everyone....I am not  newly engaged....29 years married...and I am VERY lucky, I have 2 Beautiful E-ring.

This is my Tacori ring I Love it so much, she sparkles like crazy....I got her on my 20th wedding anniversary 

I will post pictures of the other E-ring...soon.

I can not tell you to many details about this ring....other then a Tacori setting with a 2ct  center stone....The settings...like all Tacori settings "AMAZING"....the detail and beauty ...I find to be so beautiful.

Sorry the pictures are not clear, I took them  with my I phone...

Thanks for letting me share Everyones E-rings are so beautiful ...Diamonds are indeed a girls best friend


----------



## Christchrist

benswife2007 said:


> Heres mine
> 
> We picked it out together



Stunning!!!


----------



## Christchrist

wearing my yellow gold set today.


----------



## Christchrist

DonnaHawk said:


> Hello everyone....I am not  newly engaged....29 years married...and I am VERY lucky, I have 2 Beautiful E-ring.
> 
> This is my Tacori ring I Love it so much, she sparkles like crazy....I got her on my 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> I will post pictures of the other E-ring...soon.
> 
> I can not tell you to many details about this ring....other then a Tacori setting with a 2ct  center stone....The settings...like all Tacori settings "AMAZING"....the detail and beauty ...I find to be so beautiful.
> 
> Sorry the pictures are not clear, I took them  with my I phone...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share Everyones E-rings are so beautiful ...Diamonds are indeed a girls best friend



That's very pretty


----------



## Christchrist

ShaneF said:


> Finally can share- designed it myself. He was kind enough to let me choose what I want.
> View attachment 2216524
> 
> View attachment 2216525
> View attachment 2216526
> View attachment 2216527



Very classic and beautiful.  Good job


----------



## jube0506

Froydis said:


> Yeay! I love diamond engagement rings
> 
> I love seeing all the different styles that everyone else has gone for  My husband chose my ring and he did perfect!
> 
> Mine is tiny compared to many of yours but I love it because it's so firey!
> 
> 0.35ct, I, IF brilliant "signature ideal" cut set in platinum. Not the best picture but here is my treasure together with my wedding band:



Yours totally reminds me of mine!  So beautiful!

Here's mine.  First pic is my engagement and wedding bands.  Second pic is with my anniversary band


----------



## etk123

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2217628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my yellow gold set today.



OMG, gorgeous!! Is this three separate rings or all one? It's beautiful and so original.


----------



## emcosmo1639

xsouzie said:


> Congrats to the newly engaged!!!  Lovely rings, everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to update my ring since I got a new band to wear with it
> View attachment 2215171
> 
> View attachment 2215174
> 
> View attachment 2215173



Perfection!


----------



## Souzie

emcosmo1639 said:


> Perfection!



Thanks Hun


----------



## jmaemonte

DonnaHawk said:


> Hello everyone....I am not  newly engaged....29 years married...and I am VERY lucky, I have 2 Beautiful E-ring.
> 
> This is my Tacori ring I Love it so much, she sparkles like crazy....I got her on my 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> I will post pictures of the other E-ring...soon.
> 
> I can not tell you to many details about this ring....other then a Tacori setting with a 2ct  center stone....The settings...like all Tacori settings "AMAZING"....the detail and beauty ...I find to be so beautiful.
> 
> Sorry the pictures are not clear, I took them  with my I phone...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share Everyones E-rings are so beautiful ...Diamonds are indeed a girls best friend


 

Ahhhhh............ Tacori 

Your ring is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jmaemonte

Christchrist said:


> wearing my yellow gold set today.



Wow, this is unique and gorgeous!


----------



## KristyDarling

xsouzie said:


> Congrats to the newly engaged!!!  Lovely rings, everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to update my ring since I got a new band to wear with it
> View attachment 2215171
> 
> View attachment 2215174
> 
> View attachment 2215173



I absolutely love your set! I'm hoping to be lucky enough to have an emerald cut someday. I have some questions about your wedding band:
- Is it in platinum? Do the diamonds go all the way around?
- How wide is it in mm?
- Who is the designer? 

Thank you so much! I have a feeling your band would work really well with my cushion e-ring!


----------



## Souzie

KristyDarling said:


> I absolutely love your set! I'm hoping to be lucky enough to have an emerald cut someday. I have some questions about your wedding band:
> - Is it in platinum? Do the diamonds go all the way around?
> - How wide is it in mm?
> - Who is the designer?
> 
> Thank you so much! I have a feeling your band would work really well with my cushion e-ring!



Thanks babe!! My e-ring is platinum but the band is 14k white gold.  It's a 3/4 eternity and 1.8mm wide.  I had it custom made by David Klass of Klass Jewelry in LA.
HTH!


----------



## KristyDarling

xsouzie said:


> Thanks babe!! My e-ring is platinum but the band is 14k white gold.  It's a 3/4 eternity and 1.8mm wide.  I had it custom made by David Klass of Klass Jewelry in LA.
> HTH!



You rock, thanks!! 1.8mm, wow, that's delicate!  Which is actually perfect, because the shank on my e-ring is 1.95mm wide and I wouldn't want my wedding band to be thicker than that.   Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Souzie

KristyDarling said:


> You rock, thanks!! 1.8mm, wow, that's delicate!  Which is actually perfect, because the shank on my e-ring is 1.95mm wide and I wouldn't want my wedding band to be thicker than that.   Thank you again for your help!



It's even more delicate IRL.  I didn't want to go bigger because I have tiny size 3 hands and didn't want the band to overpower my e-ring.


----------



## Souzie

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2217628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my yellow gold set today.



Babe...I love!!!!!


----------



## doreenjoy

DonnaHawk said:


> I can not tell you to many details about this ring....other then a Tacori setting with a 2ct  center stone....The settings...like all Tacori settings "AMAZING"....the detail and beauty ...I find to be so beautiful.



So lovely!


----------



## Vali

jube0506 said:


> Yours totally reminds me of mine!  So beautiful!
> 
> Here's mine.  First pic is my engagement and wedding bands.  Second pic is with my anniversary band
> 
> View attachment 2217714
> 
> View attachment 2217717



Love your rings !


----------



## frollino

I found a wonderful engagement ring for my girl Arianna... but I have a problem.

The ring (this one http://www.lookforgems.com/index.php?proddb=1&pid=12 ) is on sale as a "wedding ring". 

I thin it may be good also for engagement... do you agree with me?

Thanks!!


----------



## cmm62

xsouzie said:


> Congrats to the newly engaged!!!  Lovely rings, everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to update my ring since I got a new band to wear with it
> View attachment 2215171
> 
> View attachment 2215174
> 
> View attachment 2215173



this is stunning. best setting and stone I've seen for that cut.


----------



## cmm62

ShaneF said:


> Finally can share- designed it myself. He was kind enough to let me choose what I want.
> View attachment 2216524
> 
> View attachment 2216525
> View attachment 2216526
> View attachment 2216527



YES - another oval girl! I was split between getting an oval split shank or an oval with two half moon side stones. let my fiancée pick and he went with the three stone ring, which I need to post right after this, but it makes me so pumped to see such a beautiful oval diamond in such a stunning setting. love your ring, he and you did a great job. sorry for gushing so much I just love oval diamonds!


----------



## solange

frollino said:


> I found a wonderful engagement ring for my girl Arianna... but I have a problem.
> 
> The ring (this one http://www.lookforgems.com/index.php?proddb=1&pid=12 ) is on sale as a "wedding ring".
> 
> I thin it may be good also for engagement... do you agree with me?
> 
> Thanks!!



Eternity rings aren't generally marketed as engagement, so you'd have to expect it to say wedding or anniversary band.  If you think she'd like that style, then the name doesn't matter.  Plenty of people use eternities as engagement rings.


----------



## jube0506

Vali said:


> Love your rings !



Thank you!  

Everybody here has such gorgeous rings!


----------



## ShaneF

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Agg0727

Here's mine


----------



## Souzie

cmm62 said:


> this is stunning. best setting and stone I've seen for that cut.



Awww...thank you!


----------



## Mrs Mandi

frollino said:


> I found a wonderful engagement ring for my girl Arianna... but I have a problem.
> 
> The ring (this one http://www.lookforgems.com/index.php?proddb=1&pid=12 ) is on sale as a "wedding ring".
> 
> I thin it may be good also for engagement... do you agree with me?
> 
> Thanks!!


This is what I have for my wedding band just purchased from another place. The ring is beautiful and very dainty. Good luck with your search and purchase.


----------



## msop04

frollino said:


> I found a wonderful engagement ring for my girl Arianna... but I have a problem.
> 
> The ring (this one http://www.lookforgems.com/index.php?proddb=1&pid=12 ) is on sale as a "wedding ring".
> 
> I thin it may be good also for engagement... do you agree with me?
> 
> Thanks!!



I think that would be a lovely ering, if that's what she wants...  There are really no rules - just get what you [both] like!


----------



## rogersa

msop04 said:


> I think that would be a lovely ering, if that's what she wants...  There are really no rules - just get what you [both] like!



Agreed! I see no problem with an eternity band as an engagement ring as long as that's what she wants


----------



## mrs moulds

DonnaHawk said:


> Hello everyone....I am not  newly engaged....29 years married...and I am VERY lucky, I have 2 Beautiful E-ring.
> 
> This is my Tacori ring I Love it so much, she sparkles like crazy....I got her on my 20th wedding anniversary
> 
> I will post pictures of the other E-ring...soon.
> 
> I can not tell you to many details about this ring....other then a Tacori setting with a 2ct  center stone....The settings...like all Tacori settings "AMAZING"....the detail and beauty ...I find to be so beautiful.
> 
> Sorry the pictures are not clear, I took them  with my I phone...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share Everyones E-rings are so beautiful ...Diamonds are indeed a girls best friend



Simply stunning!


----------



## morepennies

So happy to see ovals in this thread!!!  Mine:


----------



## cmm62

love an oval diamond - looks beautiful!


----------



## morepennies

cmm62 said:


> love an oval diamond - looks beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Thanks for sharing....I love all the new rings


----------



## DonnaHawk

I love your e-ring ...it is one of my favorites...it's stunning and beautiful in every way

Just wanted to update my ring since I got a new band to wear with it
View attachment 2215171

View attachment 2215174

View attachment 2215173

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DonnaHawk

Thank you..I LVoe yours tooo...I can look at hand bags and diamonds all the time


QUOTE=mrs moulds;24806172]Simply stunning![/QUOTE]


----------



## cmm62

Here's mine - oval diamond in a half moon setting. A dream come true when he opened that box


----------



## msop04

cmm62 said:


> Here's mine - oval diamond in a half moon setting. A dream come true when he opened that box
> View attachment 2221060
> View attachment 2221061
> View attachment 2221062
> View attachment 2221063


 
This is so beautiful and perfect on your hand - congratulations!


----------



## cmm62

msop04 said:


> This is so beautiful and perfect on your hand - congratulations!



thank you! you're too sweet.


----------



## Candice0985

cmm62 said:


> Here's mine - oval diamond in a half moon setting. A dream come true when he opened that box
> View attachment 2221060
> View attachment 2221061
> View attachment 2221062
> View attachment 2221063



gorgeous!


----------



## smom

hi all 
coming out of lurkdom to share mine...

2.3ct cushion center w tapered baguette sides
by Leon Mege

stacked w Cartier trinity and Tiffany Jazz


----------



## Candice0985

smom said:


> hi all
> coming out of lurkdom to share mine...
> 
> 2.3ct cushion center w tapered baguette sides
> by Leon Mege
> 
> stacked w Cartier trinity and Tiffany Jazz



 amazing!


----------



## msop04

smom said:


> hi all
> coming out of lurkdom to share mine...
> 
> 2.3ct cushion center w tapered baguette sides
> by Leon Mege
> 
> stacked w Cartier trinity and Tiffany Jazz



Absolutely beautiful!  Love the different bands - and LM is lo die for!


----------



## cmm62

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous!



thanks lady!


----------



## cmm62

smom said:


> hi all
> coming out of lurkdom to share mine...
> 
> 2.3ct cushion center w tapered baguette sides
> by Leon Mege
> 
> stacked w Cartier trinity and Tiffany Jazz



oh I love Leon Mage. really gorgeous.


----------



## LadyLousie

Not engaged........yet!


----------



## Stylish P

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2217628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my yellow gold set today.



I Love it..it's Gorgeous!!&#128525;
If you don't mind me asking,what is the size of the centre stone?


----------



## smom

Candice0985 said:


> amazing!





msop04 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  Love the different bands - and LM is lo die for!





cmm62 said:


> oh I love Leon Mage. really gorgeous.



thank you!  
leon was great to work with and he really made me my dream ring. he picked the perfect baguettes to complement my center and voila. 

the jazz is my wedding band and the trinity was my preggo ring (for my swollen finger) but it stayed, not going anywhere


----------



## Theren

Probably the best picture of my ring that shows both the fancy pink and canary yellow


----------



## Christchrist

Theren said:


> Probably the best picture of my ring that shows both the fancy pink and canary yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221561



That is very unique and beautiful


----------



## bagee

Mine is old.... but....I guess so am I !! :o


----------



## LucilleBall

smom said:


> hi all
> coming out of lurkdom to share mine...
> 
> 2.3ct cushion center w tapered baguette sides
> by Leon Mege
> 
> stacked w Cartier trinity and Tiffany Jazz


That is so amazing! I love LM and yours is just perfect!


----------



## Listea

MSG the rings here soon pretty. Have a serious ring envy.


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

bagee said:


> Mine is old.... but....I guess so am I !! :o


I love this- love your sense of humor as well !
Thanks for sharing- it's very unique.


----------



## bagee

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> I love this- love your sense of humor as well !
> Thanks for sharing- it's very unique.



Thank you!


----------



## smom

LucilleBall said:


> That is so amazing! I love LM and yours is just perfect!



thank you lucille, you're too sweet!


----------



## marialc121

I don't believe I've ever posted my ering in this thread before, but I'm sure some of you may have seen my it from my own threads.  Here are some recent pics of mine with my wedding band.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ChiChi143

I posted my set almost 2 years ago, but I added an eternity band so I'm updating now  I suck at taking good pics of my rings!


----------



## cmm62

marialc121 said:


> I don't believe I've ever posted my ering in this thread before, but I'm sure some of you may have seen my it from my own threads.  Here are some recent pics of mine with my wedding band.  Thanks for letting me share.



really stunning. love a great diamond with a delicate band - truly beautiful.


----------



## girliechick79

Just got engaged on Friday!   The center stone is morganite.   I know it might not be everyone's taste or style but I love it!!!


----------



## doreenjoy

girliechick79 said:


> Just got engaged on Friday!   The center stone is morganite.   I know it might not be everyone's taste or style but I love it!!!



Congrats on your engagement! 

I love your ring. It's pretty and so different from what is seen everywhere. The split shank really draws the eye to the center stone.


----------



## karo

marialc121 said:


> I don't believe I've ever posted my ering in this thread before, but I'm sure some of you may have seen my it from my own threads.  Here are some recent pics of mine with my wedding band.  Thanks for letting me share.


It's stunning!


----------



## designer1

jmaemonte said:


> I'm always happy to oblige!



LOVE the band!


----------



## designer1

greenbean22 said:


> 6.5 yrs later finally got my ring!!! Love it...wasn't in a rush to get engaged but this ring was worth the wait!! Don't know  specs just know the center cushion cut is 1.51cts and my ring size is 4
> View attachment 2191457



Gorgeous..I wish I had a size 4 finger (rather than 7.5). I have a similar style ring with a 2 carat center stone, but yours looks bigger on your small, slender finger!


----------



## bagee

marialc121 said:


> I don't believe I've ever posted my ering in this thread before, but I'm sure some of you may have seen my it from my own threads.  Here are some recent pics of mine with my wedding band.  Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning!


----------



## lovequality

smom said:


> hi all
> coming out of lurkdom to share mine...
> 
> 2.3ct cushion center w tapered baguette sides
> by Leon Mege
> 
> stacked w Cartier trinity and Tiffany Jazz


love it! my dream engagement ring


----------



## needloub

smom said:


> hi all
> coming out of lurkdom to share mine...
> 
> 2.3ct cushion center w tapered baguette sides
> by Leon Mege
> 
> stacked w Cartier trinity and Tiffany Jazz


Beautiful ring...sometimes I wish I had a cushion with tapered sides!



marialc121 said:


> I don't believe I've ever posted my ering in this thread before, but I'm sure some of you may have seen my it from my own threads.  Here are some recent pics of mine with my wedding band.  Thanks for letting me share.


Simply stunning...I love the gap between your e-ring and band!


----------



## smom

lovequality said:


> love it! my dream engagement ring



thank you! 







needloub said:


> Beautiful ring...sometimes I wish I had a cushion with tapered sides!



thanks! it started out a solitaire but I couldnt stop thinking about the tapered baguettes...


----------



## Dany_37

marialc121 said:


> I don't believe I've ever posted my ering in this thread before, but I'm sure some of you may have seen my it from my own threads. Here are some recent pics of mine with my wedding band. Thanks for letting me share.


 
WOWZA!!!  AMAZING!!


----------



## marialc121

cmm62 said:


> really stunning. love a great diamond with a delicate band - truly beautiful.





karo said:


> It's stunning!





bagee said:


> Stunning!





needloub said:


> Simply stunning...I love the gap between your e-ring and band!





Dany_37 said:


> WOWZA!!!  AMAZING!!



Thanks everyone for your kind compliments.


----------



## RedPoppies

ChiChi143 said:


> I posted my set almost 2 years ago, but I added an eternity band so I'm updating now  I suck at taking good pics of my rings!
> 
> View attachment 2222272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222273


 
That princess cut eternity band is EXQUISITE!


----------



## girliechick79

Thank u!


----------



## friday13bride

girliechick79 said:


> Just got engaged on Friday!   The center stone is morganite.   I know it might not be everyone's taste or style but I love it!!!



I don't know much about morganite, but your ring is stunning!!! I love love the color!


----------



## DeltaDox

Needs to be cleaned, but here's mine! 3.03 carat center stone, .33 side baguettes, 1.5 carat E band. Can't remember the rest of the specs... I believe the color is H...


----------



## rogersa

DeltaDox said:


> Needs to be cleaned, but here's mine! 3.03 carat center stone, .33 side baguettes, 1.5 carat E band. Can't remember the rest of the specs... I believe the color is H...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223858



Absolutely breathtaking! What size is your finger if you don't mind me asking


----------



## msop04

DeltaDox said:


> Needs to be cleaned, but here's mine! 3.03 carat center stone, .33 side baguettes, 1.5 carat E band. Can't remember the rest of the specs... I believe the color is H...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223858



Wow, Delta!  Love your set - timeless elegance!


----------



## attyxthomas

DeltaDox said:


> Needs to be cleaned, but here's mine! 3.03 carat center stone, .33 side baguettes, 1.5 carat E band. Can't remember the rest of the specs... I believe the color is H...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223858



That is stunning!!!


----------



## karo

DeltaDox said:


> Needs to be cleaned, but here's mine! 3.03 carat center stone, .33 side baguettes, 1.5 carat E band. Can't remember the rest of the specs... I believe the color is H...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223858


Stunning!


----------



## DeltaDox

rogersa said:


> Absolutely breathtaking! What size is your finger if you don't mind me asking



Of course! I'm a 5.25.  My fingers are super looong though


----------



## mrs moulds

marialc121 said:


> I don't believe I've ever posted my ering in this thread before, but I'm sure some of you may have seen my it from my own threads. Here are some recent pics of mine with my wedding band. Thanks for letting me share.


 
 it!


----------



## madiemic

Here's mine. I've posted it to other threads before. Nothing extravagant but I love it. My only demand was that I did not want a solitaire and at the time 3 stones as an E-ring was not common. We've been married almost 6 years. 4 years to go till I get an upgrade!!


----------



## karo

madiemic said:


> Here's mine. I've posted it to other threads before. Nothing extravagant but I love it. My only demand was that I did not want a solitaire and at the time 3 stones as an E-ring was not common. We've been married almost 6 years. 4 years to go till I get an upgrade!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225240


It's gorgeous. Love your whole set.


----------



## RedPoppies

DeltaDox said:


> Needs to be cleaned, but here's mine! 3.03 carat center stone, .33 side baguettes, 1.5 carat E band. Can't remember the rest of the specs... I believe the color is H...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223858


 
*Beautiful* set! Your hands are so elegant looking. That may sound weird, but I wear size 5.25 too and mine are all short and squatty looking in comparision!


----------



## marialc121

mrs moulds said:


> it!


 
Thank you!


----------



## DeltaDox

Thank you for all of the complements!!


----------



## bella601

madiemic said:


> Here's mine. I've posted it to other threads before. Nothing extravagant but I love it. My only demand was that I did not want a solitaire and at the time 3 stones as an E-ring was not common. We've been married almost 6 years. 4 years to go till I get an upgrade!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225240



Very pretty! !


----------



## Emmesie

My e ring!! So excited! Now to pick a location and date!


----------



## kaitydid

Emmesie said:


> View attachment 2226485
> 
> My e ring!! So excited! Now to pick a location and date!



Congrats! Your ring is stunning! I love solitaires.


----------



## bella601

Emmesie said:


> View attachment 2226485
> 
> My e ring!! So excited! Now to pick a location and date!



Congrats! !! Such a beauty


----------



## smom

Emmesie said:


> View attachment 2226485
> 
> My e ring!! So excited! Now to pick a location and date!



congratulations!  dont forget the part about picking out a wedding band to go with your gorgeous ering!


----------



## blusparkles17

may have to get it resized...lost 5-6 lbs recently and it is pretty loose now


----------



## Vali

madiemic said:


> Here's mine. I've posted it to other threads  before. Nothing extravagant but I love it. My only demand was that I did  not want a solitaire and at the time 3 stones as an E-ring was not  common. We've been married almost 6 years. 4 years to go till I get an  upgrade!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225240



Beautiful, I love three-stones !


----------



## DonnaHawk

My E-ring and Wedding Ring


[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Me Wedding/E-ring


----------



## mrs moulds

DonnaHawk said:


> My E-ring and Wedding Ring
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> Me Wedding/E-ring



Wowsa!!!!


----------



## cmm62

blusparkles17 said:


> View attachment 2227438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may have to get it resized...lost 5-6 lbs recently and it is pretty loose now



damn girl! looks good to me


----------



## beckkibee

DeltaDox said:


> Needs to be cleaned, but here's mine! 3.03 carat center stone, .33 side baguettes, 1.5 carat E band. Can't remember the rest of the specs... I believe the color is H...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223858



Your ring is mesmerizing! So beautiful!


----------



## PULGUIS

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2217628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my yellow gold set today.



Beautiful!!


----------



## Christchrist

PULGUIS said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks I never wear it. I should more


----------



## emmajayne

mine  just a simple one but I love it

http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r616/emmamcl89/DSC03757_zps4cb76257.jpg


----------



## DonnaHawk

Everyone's  rings are so beautiful ..... I enjoy this thread





mrs moulds said:


> Wowsa!!!!



Thank you...I need to have is sized ....it does not fit during the summer months...( I'm gonna have it sized a little bigger so it fit year round) ...I love it.

My bbf is an amazing jewler, he helped me redesign my ring....so it's extra special to me.


----------



## nerimanna

hi! this is my e-ring w/c is ruby










and my 5th yr commitment ring in garnet






i love colored stones (esp red) as the center stone and diamonds as accent stones only. absolutely love them both! thanks for letting me share


----------



## Christchrist

emmajayne said:


> mine  just a simple one but I love it
> 
> http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r616/emmamcl89/DSC03757_zps4cb76257.jpg



It's very pretty


----------



## Christchrist

nerimanna said:


> hi! this is my e-ring w/c is ruby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 5th yr commitment ring in garnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love colored stones (esp red) as the center stone and diamonds as accent stones only. absolutely love them both! thanks for letting me share



Love red. They are beautiful


----------



## nerimanna

Christchrist said:


> Love red. They are beautiful



thanks very much


----------



## mrs moulds

DonnaHawk said:


> Everyone's  rings are so beautiful ..... I enjoy this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...I need to have is sized ....it does not fit during the summer months...( I'm gonna have it sized a little bigger so it fit year round) ...I love it.
> 
> My bbf is an amazing jewler, he helped me redesign my ring....so it's extra special to me.



Yes, I know the feeling my fingers swell durning the summer and smaller during the winter. Your BBQ had great taste!


----------



## kaitydid

emmajayne said:


> mine  just a simple one but I love it
> 
> http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r616/emmamcl89/DSC03757_zps4cb76257.jpg



Simple but beautiful! I actually prefer simpler rings.  Congrats!


----------



## pitbulldaddy27

Hey i have a 3 peice ring set and im wondering who made it.


----------



## lazeny

nerimanna said:


> hi! this is my e-ring w/c is ruby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 5th yr commitment ring in garnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love colored stones (esp red) as the center stone and diamonds as accent stones only. absolutely love them both! thanks for letting me share



Oh wow! absolutely stunning! I love rubies and your garnet ring is gorgeous


----------



## To_be_MrsFisher

I am SO excited to finally share! On June 18th my boyfriend of a year and a 1/2 to the date proposed while we were on vacation in Maine! I am over the moon happy, proud to wear this ring and love the man who gave it to me


----------



## bougainvillier

I just discovered this thread. Had mine for 2 years and got married last year. Here you go!


----------



## bougainvillier

.


----------



## luv2run41

jmaemonte said:


> I'm always happy to oblige!


 
Just absolutely beautiful!! Did you pick it out or did he?  Is center called a fancy diamond? Just stunning!


----------



## bougainvillier

nerimanna said:


> hi! this is my e-ring w/c is ruby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 5th yr commitment ring in garnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love colored stones (esp red) as the center stone and diamonds as accent stones only. absolutely love them both! thanks for letting me share



Stunning! Ruby is so gorgeous! Goes perfectly on your skin tone!


----------



## nerimanna

bougainvillier said:


> Stunning! Ruby is so gorgeous! Goes perfectly on your skin tone!


thank you for appreciating  i saw yours in the recent post, it's huge!


----------



## nerimanna

lazeny said:


> Oh wow! absolutely stunning! I love rubies and your garnet ring is gorgeous


thank you lazeny  i do love them both!


----------



## bougainvillier

nerimanna said:


> thank you for appreciating  i saw yours in the recent post, it's huge!



Believe me it's not. I have size 3 finger, so...


----------



## nerimanna

bougainvillier said:


> Believe me it's not. I have size 3 finger, so...



haha  well you have a dainty hand for sure and the ring complements it well


----------



## Mrs Mandi

I've missed a few days and some really beautiful rings. Congrats ladies.


----------



## jmaemonte

luv2run41 said:


> Just absolutely beautiful!! Did you pick it out or did he?  Is center called a fancy diamond? Just stunning!



Thank you!  Yes, it is a fancy yellow diamond.   My husband did pick out the center and side stones and it was originally set in a very simple setting. I had it re-set in 2011 by Tacori who custom designed the setting for me.


----------



## kaitydid

To_be_MrsFisher said:


> I am SO excited to finally share! On June 18th my boyfriend of a year and a 1/2 to the date proposed while we were on vacation in Maine! I am over the moon happy, proud to wear this ring and love the man who gave it to me



Gorgeous! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## mrs moulds

twdavis said:


> Didn't realize my ring was so dirty :O
> Here's a "cleaner" pic:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788471



Wow!


----------



## mrs moulds

:s:





jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and just wanted to share mine too! Everyones rings look so beautiful!



 That is all I can say!


----------



## mrs moulds

To_be_MrsFisher said:


> I am SO excited to finally share! On June 18th my boyfriend of a year and a 1/2 to the date proposed while we were on vacation in Maine! I am over the moon happy, proud to wear this ring and love the man who gave it to me



Another princess cut lover after my heart!


----------



## Dany_37

To_be_MrsFisher said:


> I am SO excited to finally share! On June 18th my boyfriend of a year and a 1/2 to the date proposed while we were on vacation in Maine! I am over the moon happy, proud to wear this ring and love the man who gave it to me


 
Really, really nice!  Congratulations!  Enjoy the ring and most of all...the marriage!


----------



## Dany_37

bougainvillier said:


> I just discovered this thread. Had mine for 2 years and got married last year. Here you go!


 
 Stunning!


----------



## bougainvillier

Dany_37 said:


> Stunning!



Thank you


----------



## To_be_MrsFisher

mrs moulds said:


> Another princess cut lover after my heart!


thank you so much! I always envisioned a round brilliant cut for myself but was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## To_be_MrsFisher

Dany_37 said:


> Really, really nice!  Congratulations!  Enjoy the ring and most of all...the marriage!


thank you! now the fun begins of planning the wedding


----------



## DonnaHawk

This is one of my favorite rings 


jmaemonte said:


> Thank you!  Yes, it is a fancy yellow diamond.   My husband did pick out the center and side stones and it was originally set in a very simple setting. I had it re-set in 2011 by Tacori who custom designed the setting for me.


----------



## Princesspresto

Hi I am new to this forum and in love with all the beautiful engagement rings on here, so heres mine.  I am looking to get an upgrade mines a diamond solitaire classic tiffany 6 prone setting and its 1.25. 
I am posting my ring and the 2 rings i can't decide between for my upgrade, non of my friends are into jewellery so please help if you can, many thanks in advance!


----------



## cmm62

Princesspresto said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and in love with all the beautiful engagement rings on here, so heres mine.  I am looking to get an upgrade mines a diamond solitaire classic tiffany 6 prone setting and its 1.25.
> I am posting my ring and the 2 rings i can't decide between for my upgrade, non of my friends are into jewellery so please help if you can, many thanks in advance!



I think I vote for the first one, but both are beautiful. It can also help to try them on (or try on similar rings at a local jeweler) and see what looks best on your hand. When I did this I was able to see what I liked and give some ideas to my now fiancée. I thought I wanted a solitaire but lo and behold a three-stone ring looked best on me. It can be super helpful!


----------



## babytoots

The pear shape is classier in my opinion though both are nice. Agree with cmm62. Try them and pick the one you feel connected straight away. 

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## solange

Princesspresto said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and in love with all the beautiful engagement rings on here, so heres mine.  I am looking to get an upgrade mines a diamond solitaire classic tiffany 6 prone setting and its 1.25.
> I am posting my ring and the 2 rings i can't decide between for my upgrade, non of my friends are into jewellery so please help if you can, many thanks in advance!



Lovely set!

I vote pear to work with your other rings.  But, then again, I am partial to beautifully done pears.


----------



## CATEYES

I vote the 1st-I believe it is cushion or radiant cut. But if it were me,  the single band on the pear would be more appealing with the rectangular shape of the diamond as oppsed to the band the cushion is set in. To me, it lets the diamond get more of the attention Both are beautiful though!


----------



## freshie2096

I vote for the pear shape! It's eye catching and gorgeous!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Another vote for the pear!  SO and I finally chose our engagement ring and we went with a pear, so I'm partial to the shape, but it's just so beautiful!


----------



## DeltaDox

#1!!


----------



## twdavis

mrs moulds said:


> Wow!


Thank you


----------



## alf13

Everyone's rings are so beautiful! I've visited this thread countless times to drool over everything! I love so many different styles of rings. For my upgrade, I decided to go with the traditional six-prong platinum setting, so I have fun daydreaming and living vicariously through the photos of the different settings here.

Here's a pic I took today while being lazy in the hammock. Excuse my dirty diamond and non-manicure! My fingers are swollen from the brutal Houston heat right now.


----------



## DonnaHawk

I vote for #1
 IMO it's a breathtaking setting, very striking, timless ...in fact it the setting I would love to have
Both are beautiful......either way ...enjoy


----------



## Jamily

Hi ladies

Here is mine....! It is a 1.75 radiant cut with 2 radiants either side.

J x


----------



## LucilleBall

alf13 said:


> Everyone's rings are so beautiful! I've visited this thread countless times to drool over everything! I love so many different styles of rings. For my upgrade, I decided to go with the traditional six-prong platinum setting, so I have fun daydreaming and living vicariously through the photos of the different settings here.
> 
> Here's a pic I took today while being lazy in the hammock. Excuse my dirty diamond and non-manicure! My fingers are swollen from the brutal Houston heat right now.


Love your set! I'm a solitaire kind of girl myself. Mind sharing the stats? Gorgeous!


----------



## doctor'swifey

I love ring threads! Mine is a 3 carat OEC in a platinum halo.


----------



## karo

alf13 said:


> Everyone's rings are so beautiful! I've visited this thread countless times to drool over everything! I love so many different styles of rings. For my upgrade, I decided to go with the traditional six-prong platinum setting, so I have fun daydreaming and living vicariously through the photos of the different settings here.
> 
> Here's a pic I took today while being lazy in the hammock. Excuse my dirty diamond and non-manicure! My fingers are swollen from the brutal Houston heat right now.



Wow! Simply stunning! Love your stack.


----------



## karo

doctor'swifey said:


> I love ring threads! Mine is a 3 carat OEC in a platinum halo.



Gorgeous ring.


----------



## cmm62

doctor'swifey said:


> I love ring threads! Mine is a 3 carat OEC in a platinum halo.



love your set! it all looks gorgeous together.


----------



## Michele26

Was out shopping yesterday and I know my wedding band was fine when I left home. Somewhere between Starbucks and Panera's I lost a stone. I thought I had a bug on my ring,  but I looked again and there was a big hole.


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


> Was out shopping yesterday and I know my wedding band was fine when I left home. Somewhere between Starbucks and Panera's I lost a stone. I thought I had a bug on my ring,  but I looked again and there was a big hole.



oh no! that sucks....it will be easy to fix and shouldn't be more then 100 to 150 dollars to fix but still inconvenient.

this happened to me, I was at a charity gala and came home and noticed a pave stone was missing. unfortunately I got mine fixed by a jeweler that used a subpar stone and it's noticeable that it is a lower colour and clarity diamond


----------



## Michele26

Candice0985 said:


> oh no! that sucks....it will be easy to fix and shouldn't be more then 100 to 150 dollars to fix but still inconvenient.
> 
> this happened to me, I was at a charity gala and came home and noticed a pave stone was missing. unfortunately I got mine fixed by a jeweler that used a subpar stone and it's noticeable that it is a lower colour and clarity diamond



I know it won't cost much to put a new pave diamond in; I thought about 500.00 if they match the other stones. Sorry that happened to you. Were you familiar with the jeweler who replaced your stone?

A few years ago that show 20/20 with Diane Sawyer did a story about Jewelery stores in Manhattan. People bringing in their diamond pieces and the jewelers switching their stones for inferior stones. I know there's a way to protect a diamond from this happening. When I find the link I'll post it.


----------



## Dany_37

alf13 said:


> Everyone's rings are so beautiful! I've visited this thread countless times to drool over everything! I love so many different styles of rings. For my upgrade, I decided to go with the traditional six-prong platinum setting, so I have fun daydreaming and living vicariously through the photos of the different settings here.
> 
> Here's a pic I took today while being lazy in the hammock. Excuse my dirty diamond and non-manicure! My fingers are swollen from the brutal Houston heat right now.


 
Love it so much and love all the colors it throws!!


----------



## Dany_37

doctor'swifey said:


> I love ring threads! Mine is a 3 carat OEC in a platinum halo.


 

Stunning, just stunning!


----------



## doctor'swifey

I appreciate all the compliments. I love coming and looking at everyone's rings.


----------



## candace117

Upgraded from 0.3 ct heart cut pink Sapphire to 0.86 ct round pink Diamond. First anniversary gift


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

msop04 said:


> Wow, Delta!  Love your set - timeless elegance!



Gorgeous gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

candace117 said:


> Upgraded from 0.3 ct heart cut pink Sapphire to 0.86 ct round pink Diamond. First anniversary gift



Very pretty!


----------



## OVincze

What an upgrade to a pink diamond! Love them. I am a sucker for yellows but pinks are the queens.))

To fix a missing stone is easy and can even be done on the spot.  Price depends on many factors, such as stone size and quality and where you get it done. I lost stones from my Art Deco watch twice, one time I flushed the stone down the toilet.)) The second time the stone was found. I cannot say the exact cost as I am a gemologist and jewelry appraiser so I had mine repaired for free to 15 bucks but I also live in Europe. I do know though that many stores will do this for free if you have the stone or at a low price if you do not have the stone. It may also be a warranty issue as this happens due to a problem with the setting, i.e., bad work. It also happened to me with a Stern earring and I did have the stone and a diamond center fixed it for free. 

Of course in my case with the 15 dollar repair the stone was only about 3 points and achtcant, whereas in case of a larger, high quality modern cut you may be looking at a much higher price. It may also be worth contacting the store where you got your ring since as  I mentioned in the case of modern jewelry this is generally the fault of the manufacturer.


----------



## mrs moulds

Michele26 said:


> Was out shopping yesterday and I know my wedding band was fine when I left home. Somewhere between Starbucks and Panera's I lost a stone. I thought I had a bug on my ring,  but I looked again and there was a big hole.



Bummer


----------



## karo

candace117 said:


> Upgraded from 0.3 ct heart cut pink Sapphire to 0.86 ct round pink Diamond. First anniversary gift


Congratulations! What a gorgeous color and what a unique setting - gorgeous!


----------



## candace117

Thank you everyone!!!  I love it! The setting looks so much more magnificent with that stone in the middle.


----------



## Sparkle123

Here is mine! I'm absolutely in love with it, it's a perfect match to my taste!


----------



## AzureCloud

I've been drooling over all the beautiful rings here! Here is mine with my wedding band and crazy new mani from today . The only C I remember is its 1.5 ct. The diamond was chosen by my hubby's parents, then set in a Cartier-style white gold setting. Would love an anniversary band, maybe in sapphire.....


----------



## cmm62

AzureCloud said:


> I've been drooling over all the beautiful rings here! Here is mine with my wedding band and crazy new mani from today . The only C I remember is its 1.5 ct. The diamond was chosen by my hubby's parents, then set in a Cartier-style white gold setting. Would love an anniversary band, maybe in sapphire.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244170



love your mani! gorgeous set - your in-laws have good taste!


----------



## HauteRN

Sparkle123 said:


> Here is mine! I'm absolutely in love with it, it's a perfect match to my taste!



What a gorgeous stone!! Just beautiful!


----------



## HauteRN

AzureCloud said:


> I've been drooling over all the beautiful rings here! Here is mine with my wedding band and crazy new mani from today . The only C I remember is its 1.5 ct. The diamond was chosen by my hubby's parents, then set in a Cartier-style white gold setting. Would love an anniversary band, maybe in sapphire.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244170



It's beautiful (love the idea of adding a sapphire band as well!) Your mani uhhhdorable!


----------



## NatashaCurry

Here are mine. My first was the Tiffany Atlas ring, but hubby wanted me to have something different. I can never decide which to wear. I do love my Tiffany's, but hubby likes the other.


----------



## bougainvillier

NatashaCurry said:


> Here are mine. My first was the Tiffany Atlas ring, but hubby wanted me to have something different. I can never decide which to wear. I do love my Tiffany's, but hubby likes the other.



Love both! But I'd wear the setting on the right and wear the atlas ring as a right hand ring


----------



## Gixxer

Sparkle123 said:


> Here is mine! I'm absolutely in love with it, it's a perfect match to my taste!


 
What a beautiful ring! I'm very partial to a solitaire myself, do you mind if I ask what are the stats?


----------



## DonnaHawk

Eveyones rings are so beautiful....I love stopping by this thread! 
Thank you everyone for posting


----------



## DonnaHawk

HauteRN said:


> It's beautiful (love the idea of adding a sapphire band as well!) Your mani uhhhdorable!



I love your setting and your manicure as well


----------



## DonnaHawk

Jamily said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Here is mine....! It is a 1.75 radiant cut with 2 radiants either side.
> 
> J x



I have to say.....each time I see this cut.....my heart skips a beat....beautiful


----------



## DonnaHawk

doctor'swifey said:


> I love ring threads! Mine is a 3 carat OEC in a platinum halo.



WOW!!!!!!!!
Just STUNNING.......


----------



## emcosmo1639

Just got my ring the other day!  We haven't decided on a setting yet, but I'm absolutely in love with the stone!


----------



## vthunni

emcosmo1639 said:


> Just got my ring the other day!  We haven't decided on a setting yet, but I'm absolutely in love with the stone!



That stone is gorgeous


----------



## emcosmo1639

vthunni said:


> That stone is gorgeous



Thank you so much!  I didn't think I wanted one originally and had to be talked into it, but now I can't stop staring at it, lol!


----------



## ulla

bougainvillier said:


> love both! But i'd wear the setting on the right and wear the atlas ring as a right hand ring


+1


----------



## Christchrist

emcosmo1639 said:


> Just got my ring the other day!  We haven't decided on a setting yet, but I'm absolutely in love with the stone!



Stunning!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Here are mine. My husband gave me the solitaire then took me in to pick the set together. I got the engagement ring back in 2011.


----------



## baglover1973

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here are mine. My husband gave me the solitaire then took me in to pick the set together. I got the engagement ring back in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247313



stunning!!!!


----------



## Noi_82

Sparkle123 said:


> Here is mine! I'm absolutely in love with it, it's a perfect match to my taste!



It's gorgeous and congrats.


----------



## Noi_82

AzureCloud said:


> I've been drooling over all the beautiful rings here! Here is mine with my wedding band and crazy new mani from today . The only C I remember is its 1.5 ct. The diamond was chosen by my hubby's parents, then set in a Cartier-style white gold setting. Would love an anniversary band, maybe in sapphire.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244170



Gorgeous set


----------



## Noi_82

NatashaCurry said:


> Here are mine. My first was the Tiffany Atlas ring, but hubby wanted me to have something different. I can never decide which to wear. I do love my Tiffany's, but hubby likes the other.



Both are gorgeous


----------



## Noi_82

emcosmo1639 said:


> Just got my ring the other day!  We haven't decided on a setting yet, but I'm absolutely in love with the stone!



Congrats on your engagement and gorgeous ring


----------



## Noi_82

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here are mine. My husband gave me the solitaire then took me in to pick the set together. I got the engagement ring back in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247313



I love your set. I want something similar as yours.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here are mine. My husband gave me the solitaire then took me in to pick the set together. I got the engagement ring back in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247313



Beautiful!


----------



## Princess Coco

Here's mine 1.71 D center stone pear shaped


----------



## mrs moulds

Princess Coco said:


> Here's mine 1.71 D center stone pear shaped
> View attachment 2247874



Beautiful!

P.S. I love your tag, God will make a way


----------



## mrs moulds

NatashaCurry said:


> Here are mine. My first was the Tiffany Atlas ring, but hubby wanted me to have something different. I can never decide which to wear. I do love my Tiffany's, but hubby likes the other.



Love, the Atlas ring!


----------



## designer1

White gold always look better with a tan, doesn't it?


----------



## designer1

an iphone shot, I liked the flowers..couldn't help myself


----------



## bella601

designer1 said:


> White gold always look better with a tan, doesn't it?



Beautiful


----------



## bella601

plzflyme2themoo said:


> Here are mine. My husband gave me the solitaire then took me in to pick the set together. I got the engagement ring back in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247313



Very pretty


----------



## Christchrist

designer1 said:


> White gold always look better with a tan, doesn't it?



Just beautiful


----------



## chanelll

Can you ever go wrong with chanel and a little bling?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

chanelll said:


> View attachment 2248924
> 
> 
> Can you ever go wrong with chanel and a little bling?



Gorgeous!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Mine is 11years this year...and i still love it


----------



## cmm62

chanelll said:


> View attachment 2248924
> 
> 
> Can you ever go wrong with chanel and a little bling?



it sure doesn't look like it! love the delicate bands.


----------



## karo

chanelll said:


> View attachment 2248924
> 
> 
> Can you ever go wrong with chanel and a little bling?


What a stunning set! Love it!


----------



## Noi_82

Princess Coco said:


> Here's mine 1.71 D center stone pear shaped
> View attachment 2247874



Gorgeous ring and congrats


----------



## Noi_82

designer1 said:


> an iphone shot, I liked the flowers..couldn't help myself



Nice ring


----------



## Noi_82

chanelll said:


> View attachment 2248924
> 
> 
> Can you ever go wrong with chanel and a little bling?



I love your ring and I have been looking for a ring just like yours.


----------



## Jsully423

This is one of my most visited pages!  Love the different styles!


----------



## Kriss

This is mine


----------



## attyxthomas

Kriss said:


> This is mine



This in unbelivably gorgeous. I love the daintiness but the stone is amazing! Is that a cushion?


----------



## karo

Kriss said:


> This is mine


Amazing ring! Stunning!


----------



## mixtress

FINALLY able to join this thread.  Recently got engaged a week ago, here's my little sparkly.


----------



## Princess Coco

emcosmo1639 said:


> Just got my ring the other day!  We haven't decided on a setting yet, but I'm absolutely in love with the stone!



beautiful. May i know how many ct is that? what color and clarity? thanks


----------



## Gucci_mamma

mixtress said:


> FINALLY able to join this thread.  Recently got engaged a week ago, here's my little sparkly.



That is a stunning ring. I love it! Congratulations


----------



## Bagzzonly

Princesspresto said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and in love with all the beautiful engagement rings on here, so heres mine.  I am looking to get an upgrade mines a diamond solitaire classic tiffany 6 prone setting and its 1.25.
> I am posting my ring and the 2 rings i can't decide between for my upgrade, non of my friends are into jewellery so please help if you can, many thanks in advance!



I vote for the pear as it reminds me exactly of mine, which I adore .  Have fun deciding!!


----------



## cmm62

mixtress said:


> FINALLY able to join this thread.  Recently got engaged a week ago, here's my little sparkly.



Not that little haha! Love the band, too.


----------



## outlawtw

wonger1024 said:


> I vote for the pear as it reminds me exactly of mine, which I adore .  Have fun deciding!!



What a beautiful ring!!! &#128571;


----------



## GoGlam

I love this subforum! Thank you everyone for posting your gorgeous jewels!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Princess Coco said:


> beautiful. May i know how many ct is that? what color and clarity? thanks



Sure thing!  It's 3.25 ct, E color, VS1 clarity.


----------



## Eavish

chanelll said:


> View attachment 2248924
> 
> 
> Can you ever go wrong with chanel and a little bling?



Stunning! Can you share the specs


----------



## amrx87

emcosmo1639 said:


> Just got my ring the other day!  We haven't decided on a setting yet, but I'm absolutely in love with the stone!



OMG CONGRATS!! Love your pear  specs???


----------



## bella601

mixtress said:


> FINALLY able to join this thread.  Recently got engaged a week ago, here's my little sparkly.



Congrats! !! Such a beautiful ring


----------



## bella601

Kriss said:


> This is mine



Stunning


----------



## karo

wonger1024 said:


> I vote for the pear as it reminds me exactly of mine, which I adore .  Have fun deciding!!


It's gorgeous!


----------



## karo

mixtress said:


> FINALLY able to join this thread.  Recently got engaged a week ago, here's my little sparkly.


Congratultions! Gorgeous!


----------



## emcosmo1639

amrx87 said:


> OMG CONGRATS!! Love your pear  specs???



No problem...I probably should have just included them in the beginning!  It's 3.25 ct, E color, VS1 clarity.


----------



## Princess Coco

emcosmo1639 said:


> Sure thing!  It's 3.25 ct, E color, VS1 clarity.


\

No wonder it's such a beauty


----------



## mad_for_chanel

This is one of my favorite thread. Thank you all for sharing. 

Here's my 15th anniversary ring that I alternate with my engagement ring.


----------



## DonnaHawk

Wow....stunning


mad_for_chanel said:


> This is one of my favorite thread. Thank you all for sharing.
> 
> Here's my 15th anniversary ring that I alternate with my engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254124


----------



## cmm62

mad_for_chanel said:


> This is one of my favorite thread. Thank you all for sharing.
> 
> Here's my 15th anniversary ring that I alternate with my engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254124



beautiful! I live big stones and dainty bands.


----------



## msop04

mad_for_chanel said:


> This is one of my favorite thread. Thank you all for sharing.
> 
> Here's my 15th anniversary ring that I alternate with my engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254124



That is beautiful!  Would you mind giving us the specs?


----------



## newii

mad_for_chanel said:


> This is one of my favorite thread. Thank you all for sharing.
> 
> Here's my 15th anniversary ring that I alternate with my engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254124



OH MY!!! That is absolutely stunning, your such a lucky girl!


----------



## XCCX

I am married for 8 years now and this is not the 1st time I post my upgraded e ring (upgraded 3 years ago).. But I loved this photo of it and wanted to share!
Its 1ct and I cant unfortunately remember the other specs..


----------



## jaygurlygurl

My engagement ring and wedding bands


----------



## mad_for_chanel

DonnaHawk said:


> Wow....stunning



Thank you DonnaHawk


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cmm62 said:


> beautiful! I live big stones and dainty bands.



Thanks! Mee too!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

msop04 said:


> That is beautiful!  Would you mind giving us the specs?



Thank you msop04. 

The centre stone E 1.25 triple excellent vs2

Total pink diamonds 0.09 ct for 20 diamonds & the white diamonds are a total of 48 pieces , 0.41ct


----------



## mad_for_chanel

newii said:


> OH MY!!! That is absolutely stunning, your such a lucky girl!



Thank you newii.


----------



## CrystalDreams

I just got home today from a trip to Japan with my bf of 8 years... He proposed the day after our 8 year anniversary!! Totally wasn't expecting it as he's still a student and I figured we'd have to wait till he finished studying so I was in shock!!

He wouldn't tell me the specs on the ring. All I know is that is that it sparkles like crazy, looks plenty large enough for me on my finger and he chose it!!  ... and it's GIA certified  I just don't know what the cert says lol.

I think it's quite an unusual setting... I haven't really seen 3 prong set rings around before *ever* but he chose the same setting for my earrings at the beginning of the year from the same jeweller, with the reasoning that he could see that the diamonds set this way sparkled more (I guess it lets more light in?) compared to the 4 or 6 prong settings and he knew I liked sparkle haha


----------



## freshie2096

CrystalDreams said:


> I just got home today from a trip to Japan with my bf of 8 years... He proposed the day after our 8 year anniversary!! Totally wasn't expecting it as he's still a student and I figured we'd have to wait till he finished studying so I was in shock!!
> 
> He wouldn't tell me the specs on the ring. All I know is that is that it sparkles like crazy, looks plenty large enough for me on my finger and he chose it!!  ... and it's GIA certified  I just don't know what the cert says lol.
> 
> I think it's quite an unusual setting... I haven't really seen 3 prong set rings around before *ever* but he chose the same setting for my earrings at the beginning of the year from the same jeweller, with the reasoning that he could see that the diamonds set this way sparkled more (I guess it lets more light in?) compared to the 4 or 6 prong settings and he knew I liked sparkle haha



Congrats&#65281;&#65281; It's very unique ring setting and i love it!!!

Would you please take some side angle pics? Thanks


----------



## emcosmo1639

CrystalDreams said:


> I just got home today from a trip to Japan with my bf of 8 years... He proposed the day after our 8 year anniversary!! Totally wasn't expecting it as he's still a student and I figured we'd have to wait till he finished studying so I was in shock!!
> 
> He wouldn't tell me the specs on the ring. All I know is that is that it sparkles like crazy, looks plenty large enough for me on my finger and he chose it!!  ... and it's GIA certified  I just don't know what the cert says lol.
> 
> I think it's quite an unusual setting... I haven't really seen 3 prong set rings around before *ever* but he chose the same setting for my earrings at the beginning of the year from the same jeweller, with the reasoning that he could see that the diamonds set this way sparkled more (I guess it lets more light in?) compared to the 4 or 6 prong settings and he knew I liked sparkle haha



Gorgeous!!  I love the uniqueness of it!  Your guy did a great job!!


----------



## Audrey_S

Tiffany ERing Classic Setting 0.7 carats


----------



## Bratty1919

CrystalDreams said:


> I just got home today from a trip to Japan with my bf of 8 years... He proposed the day after our 8 year anniversary!! Totally wasn't expecting it as he's still a student and I figured we'd have to wait till he finished studying so I was in shock!!
> 
> He wouldn't tell me the specs on the ring. All I know is that is that it sparkles like crazy, looks plenty large enough for me on my finger and he chose it!!  ... and it's GIA certified  I just don't know what the cert says lol.
> 
> I think it's quite an unusual setting... I haven't really seen 3 prong set rings around before *ever* but he chose the same setting for my earrings at the beginning of the year from the same jeweller, with the reasoning that he could see that the diamonds set this way sparkled more (I guess it lets more light in?) compared to the 4 or 6 prong settings and he knew I liked sparkle haha



Congrats! Lovely ring!


----------



## lanasyogamama

CrystalDreams said:


> I think it's quite an unusual setting... I haven't really seen 3 prong set rings around before *ever* but he chose the same setting for my earrings at the beginning of the year from the same jeweller, with the reasoning that he could see that the diamonds set this way sparkled more (I guess it lets more light in?) compared to the 4 or 6 prong settings and he knew I liked sparkle haha



Congrats!

I like the setting, it's unique, but not something that will get dated, and the stone is a complete classic.


----------



## jssl1688

mrs moulds said:


> :s:
> 
> That is all I can say!



thanks mrs. moulds! sorry for the late reply as i have been absent on tpf for a while.


----------



## Audrey_S

With the wedding band also Tiffany


----------



## CrystalDreams

freshie2096 said:


> Congrats&#65281;&#65281; It's very unique ring setting and i love it!!!
> 
> Would you please take some side angle pics? Thanks



Here we go! Sorry for the dodgy pics... I had a really hard time photographing the setting and I just got the paperwork today so took a pic of the ring in the insurance thing to give a better idea haha

And now that I finally know the specs... it's a F, 1.51ct Triple Excellent


----------



## slowlikehoney

CrystalDreams said:


> Here we go! Sorry for the dodgy pics... I had a really hard time photographing the setting and I just got the paperwork today so took a pic of the ring in the insurance thing to give a better idea haha
> 
> And now that I finally know the specs... it's a F, 1.51ct Triple Excellent



Oh wow! That is so gorgeous. I love my ring and don't usually experience ring envy, but yours has me coveting! Your fiancé really has some good taste! He's a keeper!


----------



## ChaneLisette

CrystalDreams said:


> Here we go! Sorry for the dodgy pics... I had a really hard time photographing the setting and I just got the paperwork today so took a pic of the ring in the insurance thing to give a better idea haha
> 
> And now that I finally know the specs... it's a F, 1.51ct Triple Excellent



Very beautiful and unique. I love that you can see so much of the diamond.


----------



## eddilicious

jaygurlygurl said:


> View attachment 2256094
> 
> My engagement ring and wedding bands



Hello. Would you mind providing the specs for your centre diamond and pave bands? I currently have a princess cut solitaire and I am looking to upgrade for our anniversary and your set is just *beautiful*.


----------



## scorpio13

Here's mine!


----------



## cmm62

scorpio13 said:


> View attachment 2259574
> 
> 
> Here's mine!



love ovals. that is seriously perfection.


----------



## indypup

Audrey_S said:


> With the wedding band also Tiffany


 
Beautiful!  What is your ring size, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## karo

scorpio13 said:


> View attachment 2259574
> 
> 
> Here's mine!


What a fab ring! It's gorgeous!


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

I've posted here before, but I just got married last weekend so I can't help it


----------



## CATEYES

xxxxmexxxx said:


> I've posted here before, but I just got married last weekend so I can't help it
> View attachment 2260514


Looks super elegant!! You have beautiful hands and nails too Congrats on the nuptials!


----------



## elbow

This is mine, .89 carat VVS1, platinum cathedral setting and thin platinum band. We were married very young and I was so proud that he was able to pay cash for this ring.


----------



## elbow

Not sure why it didn't upload! Hope this works!


----------



## cmm62

xxxxmexxxx said:


> I've posted here before, but I just got married last weekend so I can't help it
> View attachment 2260514



Congrats - it's beautiful! I'm looking forward to posting a similar update this fall


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

CATEYES said:


> Looks super elegant!! You have beautiful hands and nails too Congrats on the nuptials!



Thank you!! I love them so much


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

cmm62 said:


> Congrats - it's beautiful! I'm looking forward to posting a similar update this fall



Yay congratulations! I look forward to seeing your set too


----------



## jaygurlygurl

eddilicious said:


> Hello. Would you mind providing the specs for your centre diamond and pave bands? I currently have a princess cut solitaire and I am looking to upgrade for our anniversary and your set is just *beautiful*.



Hi, thank you for your comment! Here are the specs for my ring:
Princess cut
1.14 center stone
VVS2
Color F

The pave band on my engagement ring is:
18k white gold
1/4 carat total weight
Size 8
Blue Nile

The seperate pave band is:
18k white gold
1/4 carat total weight
Size 7 (lost 30lbs since getting engaged)
Macys


----------



## lazeny

scorpio13 said:


> View attachment 2259574
> 
> 
> Here's mine!



Beautiful! I love ovals


----------



## Christchrist

xxxxmexxxx said:


> I've posted here before, but I just got married last weekend so I can't help it
> View attachment 2260514



Stunning. Congrats


----------



## simza

cocosapphire said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> E-ring
> 2.60 carats, Full cut round, brilliant
> Clarity: VS1 Color: F
> set in cathedral style platinum band
> 
> Wedding band
> 5 round diamonds mounted in platinum bar set, Total weight: 1.35 carats
> Clarity: VVS2 - VS1 Color: F - G
> 
> Center band
> Plain Platinum band


wow it's nice ,l am jealous now


----------



## eddilicious

jaygurlygurl said:


> Hi, thank you for your comment! Here are the specs for my ring:
> Princess cut
> 1.14 center stone
> VVS2
> Color F
> 
> The pave band on my engagement ring is:
> 18k white gold
> 1/4 carat total weight
> Size 8
> Blue Nile
> 
> The seperate pave band is:
> 18k white gold
> 1/4 carat total weight
> Size 7 (lost 30lbs since getting engaged)
> Macys



Jaygurlygurl,
Thank you so much for the info. Your centre stone looks much larger than 1.14 (to my eye), and I love how delicate the shank is. 
Congrats on your weight loss success! 
I'm a size 7 now, trying to get back down to my pre-3 kids size 6 finger


----------



## piperhallie

Here is my beloved


----------



## Anton

girliechick79 said:


> Just got engaged on Friday! The center stone is morganite. I know it might not be everyone's taste or style but I love it!!!


 
beautiful!
I have been looking for an emerald cut morganite with halo for my e-ring.
was yours sourced online or at an independent jeweller?


----------



## Esther O.

piperhallie said:


> Here is my beloved


It's gorgeous *.*


----------



## bella601

piperhallie said:


> Here is my beloved



Beautiful


----------



## piperhallie

bella601 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you ladies!


----------



## LVmyLife

Finally Engaged! July 4th brought my fireworks when my BF proposed! Couldn't be more excited with this custom made pear shape diamond!!! Obsessed!


----------



## TechPrincess

Stunning - congrats!!


----------



## mytwocents

LVmyLife said:


> Finally Engaged! July 4th brought my fireworks when my BF proposed! Couldn't be more excited with this custom made pear shape diamond!!! Obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262844
> 
> View attachment 2262845
> 
> View attachment 2262846


 

wow this is so beautiful , love it!
congrats!


----------



## lonnicole

LVmyLife said:


> Finally Engaged! July 4th brought my fireworks when my BF proposed! Couldn't be more excited with this custom made pear shape diamond!!! Obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262844
> 
> View attachment 2262845
> 
> View attachment 2262846


absolutely beautiful!!! If you dont mind me asking what the specs are on the ring?!  Love the pear shape and unique design!


----------



## needloub

xxxxmexxxx said:


> I've posted here before, but I just got married last weekend so I can't help it
> View attachment 2260514



So beautiful...I love the yellow flanked by the double halo!


----------



## missy_g

No idea about the gold or diamond but size 4 1/2. 





It was handmade at a jewelry store and there isn't another one like it. It was my husbands mothers.


----------



## bella601

LVmyLife said:


> Finally Engaged! July 4th brought my fireworks when my BF proposed! Couldn't be more excited with this custom made pear shape diamond!!! Obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262844
> 
> View attachment 2262845
> 
> View attachment 2262846



Beautiful!  Congrats


----------



## Audrey_S

indypup said:


> Beautiful!  What is your ring size, if you don't mind me asking?


Size 4..,I have tiny fingers n hands!!


----------



## DonnaHawk

All are stunning


----------



## karman

I've been engaged 4 years and married just over a year...but here's mine anyway 

Princess cut, 1.50 ctw platinum set halo...There are 154 micropaved diamonds on my e-ring and another 63 on my 0.55 ctw platinum wedding band...

DH and I picked out the e-ring together (he proposed in Vegas with his class ring which I loved to borrow and wear to school) and the wedding band was custom made to fit my ring. 






And here is a picture I took when I first got the ring...the diamonds are along all sides of ring...I wanted a ring with an interesting side view so this was perfect.


----------



## MSER

Nice ring!


----------



## DaniHutch

My princess cut.


----------



## DaniHutch

Sorry, here are some pics.


----------



## LVmyLife

mytwocents said:


> wow this is so beautiful , love it!
> congrats!





bella601 said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats



Thank Ladies!!!


----------



## friday13bride

LVmyLife said:


> Finally Engaged! July 4th brought my fireworks when my BF proposed! Couldn't be more excited with this custom made pear shape diamond!!! Obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262844
> 
> View attachment 2262845
> 
> View attachment 2262846



This ring is absolutely stunning!! If i had a pear, i would want this exact ring... its gorgeous!! Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## tresorchic

Pardon the mani


----------



## bella601

tresorchic said:


> View attachment 2267111
> 
> Pardon the mani



Beautiful


----------



## StevenKirsch

LVmyLife said:


> Finally Engaged! July 4th brought my fireworks when my BF proposed! Couldn't be more excited with this custom made pear shape diamond!!! Obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262844
> 
> View attachment 2262845
> 
> View attachment 2262846


Beautiful Ring, very interesting design!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

tresorchic said:


> View attachment 2267111
> 
> Pardon the mani



Love this! Where's it from?


----------



## StevenKirsch

Contessa said:


> My new Steven Kirsch re-set


I really love these pictures, you captured the beauty of the ring!


----------



## ms.jayn

scorpio13 said:


> View attachment 2259574
> 
> 
> Here's mine!


scorpio13 - i love this!  it's beautiful


----------



## tresorchic

Firstfullsteps said:


> Love this! Where's it from?



Custom from CD Peacock jeweler (local Chicago jeweler).
The center stone was my original engagement stone from Tiffany. I dont want to get a new ring since the stone has sentimental value which is why i decided to reset it instead.


----------



## LVmyLife

friday13bride said:


> This ring is absolutely stunning!! If i had a pear, i would want this exact ring... its gorgeous!! Congratulations on your engagement!




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## PriShuang

Here's mine~~ I finally got engaged in April after 7 years waiting. The wedding bands are from Tiffany and we had them engraved, but we decided to open the boxes on our wedding day, so I don't have pictures of my band
Oh, the stone is 2.15ct G VS2 3EX


----------



## PriShuang

Here's another pic I took last night. The diamond looks green because it was reflecting the color of my camera. Forgot to mention, I chose platinum for my e-ring and wedding band, but I'm kind of worried that it is not as durable as I thought... already a lot of scratches on the ring for only 2 months wear..


----------



## RedPoppies

PriShuang said:


> Here's mine~~ I finally got engaged in April after 7 years waiting. The wedding bands are from Tiffany and we had them engraved, but we decided to open the boxes on our wedding day, so I don't have pictures of my band
> Oh, the stone is 2.15ct G VS2 3EX


 
 Your ring is exquisite! I love the picture of it on the TCo box!


----------



## designer1

PriShuang said:


> Here's another pic I took last night. The diamond looks green because it was reflecting the color of my camera. Forgot to mention, I chose platinum for my e-ring and wedding band, but I'm kind of worried that it is not as durable as I thought... already a lot of scratches on the ring for only 2 months wear..


Platinum gets all scratched up, and you can't buff out the scratches as you can with say, white gold!


----------



## karo

PriShuang said:


> Here's mine~~ I finally got engaged in April after 7 years waiting. The wedding bands are from Tiffany and we had them engraved, but we decided to open the boxes on our wedding day, so I don't have pictures of my band
> Oh, the stone is 2.15ct G VS2 3EX



Congratulations! It was worth to wait - your ring is simply stunning!!! Can't wait to see your wedding band too.


----------



## PriShuang

RedPoppies said:


> Your ring is exquisite! I love the picture of it on the TCo box!


Thank you  It's my favorite picture~~


----------



## PriShuang

designer1 said:


> Platinum gets all scratched up, and you can't buff out the scratches as you can with say, white gold!


Thanks... I heard that the white gold will become a yellowish white after years.. Maybe the only thing I can do is to change my setting in the future after the band scratched really bad...


----------



## PriShuang

karo said:


> Congratulations! It was worth to wait - your ring is simply stunning!!! Can't wait to see your wedding band too.


Thank you My band is the very simple Milgrain style, because my fiancé and I want to have exactly same design for our wedding bands (mine is 2mm wide, and he got the 4mm one).


----------



## HauteRN

PriShuang said:


> Thanks... I heard that the white gold will become a yellowish white after years.. Maybe the only thing I can do is to change my setting in the future after the band scratched really bad...



White gold does yellow over time and it's not as durable as platinum. I'm hard on my jewelry, so everything I own is set in platinum. When I take my jewelry to my jeweler to be inspected and cleaned, it always comes back free of scratches. Don't worry, it can be "buffed" (not sure if that's exactly what they do...) 

Your ring is absolutely beautiful (why no modeling shots??)  Feel free to share more photos! 
Wear it in good health &#128522;


----------



## karman

designer1 said:


> Platinum gets all scratched up, and you can't buff out the scratches as you can with say, white gold!



Platinum can most definitely be polished. It takes a little bit more work, so if it's not covered by the jeweler it tends to be more expensive than white gold. 

As well, what I've read when researching gold vs. platinum for my own engagement and wedding ring is when gold gets scratched, the gold can actually be scratched off. So, over time, a gold ring can become lighter and lighter. When platinum is scratched, the metal gets displaced...so it's still there.

Both my engagement ring and wedding ring are platinum. The scratches are more noticeable at first, but eventually the scratches soften to give the platinum a nice even patina. I recently had center stone tightened and the ring came back super shiny. 

If you prefer, you can most definitely get platinum rhodium-plated as well. But in general platinum is more durable than white gold.

There are some platinum vs white gold questions here: http://www.pricescope.com/wiki/engagement-rings/platinum-vs-white-gold


----------



## Riima

xactreality said:


> I am married for 8 years now and this is not the 1st time I post my upgraded e ring (upgraded 3 years ago).. But I loved this photo of it and wanted to share!
> Its 1ct and I cant unfortunately remember the other specs..



xactreality, this might sound weird but seeing your picture makes me want to roll around in fluffy marshmallows!! I love your solitaire with the buttery plump band, and I love how it looks worn with your pearl bracelet, they just complement each other so nicely along with your cartier band and VCA. And you wearing a white tshirt just add to the harmony


----------



## appleblingbling

Enjoy seeing everyone's E-rings here all so gorgeous!


----------



## XCCX

Riima said:


> xactreality, this might sound weird but seeing your picture makes me want to roll around in fluffy marshmallows!! I love your solitaire with the buttery plump band, and I love how it looks worn with your pearl bracelet, they just complement each other so nicely along with your cartier band and VCA. And you wearing a white tshirt just add to the harmony



Lol! Thanks alot for the nice words! The shirt was a coincidence but i agree with you its all so harmonious!


----------



## PriShuang

HauteRN said:


> White gold does yellow over time and it's not as durable as platinum. I'm hard on my jewelry, so everything I own is set in platinum. When I take my jewelry to my jeweler to be inspected and cleaned, it always comes back free of scratches. Don't worry, it can be "buffed" (not sure if that's exactly what they do...)
> 
> Your ring is absolutely beautiful (why no modeling shots??)  Feel free to share more photos!
> Wear it in good health &#55357;&#56842;


Thank you for the kind words and I feel much more confident about my platinum set  Sure I'll post some modeling shots soon. I don't have many pictures of my ring... I just looking at it all the time.


----------



## muranogrl

Here's mine


----------



## PriShuang

karman said:


> Platinum can most definitely be polished. It takes a little bit more work, so if it's not covered by the jeweler it tends to be more expensive than white gold.
> 
> As well, what I've read when researching gold vs. platinum for my own engagement and wedding ring is when gold gets scratched, the gold can actually be scratched off. So, over time, a gold ring can become lighter and lighter. When platinum is scratched, the metal gets displaced...so it's still there.
> 
> Both my engagement ring and wedding ring are platinum. The scratches are more noticeable at first, but eventually the scratches soften to give the platinum a nice even patina. I recently had center stone tightened and the ring came back super shiny.
> 
> If you prefer, you can most definitely get platinum rhodium-plated as well. But in general platinum is more durable than white gold.
> 
> There are some platinum vs white gold questions here: http://www.pricescope.com/wiki/engagement-rings/platinum-vs-white-gold


Thank you so much! I like the fact that platinum "still there after scratch". I actually think the even patina on a wedding ring is very nice, feels like the old ring is telling stories of a permanent love


----------



## sarahmoon714

muranogrl said:


> Here's mine



This is beyond gorgeous!! How many carats is te center stone? Looks huge!


----------



## kaitydid

muranogrl said:


> Here's mine



Your set is so gorgeous and elegantly done!


----------



## karman

PriShuang said:


> Thank you so much! I like the fact that platinum "still there after scratch". I actually think the even patina on a wedding ring is very nice, feels like the old ring is telling stories of a permanent love



No problem! I love the patina on my bands, when my engagement ring came back really shiny, I was actually disappointed they polished it and I couldn't wait to ding it up again to get the patina back!


----------



## lucydee

muranogrl said:


> Here's mine


 
Hey muranogrl 
I love your ring!  I am in love with halos and I love a round stone in a cushion setting!
Your ring looks Amazing!  I have a cushion with a cushion halo setting and looking to upgrade to a larger center stone and I now see how the round diamond looks bigger inside a cushion halo.  This is a great idea which gives more finger coverage.
Congrats on your new upgrade and enjoy that gorgeous ring of yours!


----------



## kaitydid

karman said:


> Platinum can most definitely be polished. It takes a little bit more work, so if it's not covered by the jeweler it tends to be more expensive than white gold.
> 
> As well, what I've read when researching gold vs. platinum for my own engagement and wedding ring is when gold gets scratched, the gold can actually be scratched off. So, over time, a gold ring can become lighter and lighter. When platinum is scratched, the metal gets displaced...so it's still there.
> 
> Both my engagement ring and wedding ring are platinum. The scratches are more noticeable at first, but eventually the scratches soften to give the platinum a nice even patina. I recently had center stone tightened and the ring came back super shiny.
> 
> If you prefer, you can most definitely get platinum rhodium-plated as well. But in general platinum is more durable than white gold.
> 
> There are some platinum vs white gold questions here: http://www.pricescope.com/wiki/engagement-rings/platinum-vs-white-gold



Thanks for this! When my sister was looking over options for her senior class ring, one of the jewelers in the store told us that they actually recommended white gold over platinum. My dad and I thought it was strange because we had both heard platinum was recommended. It's personal preference, of course, and there's nothing wrong with white gold (my sister has a lovely white gold ring that my whole family loves). But after reading the article you provided and a few others, I'm still convinced I would prefer platinum for my engagement and wedding rings.


----------



## karman

kaitydid said:


> Thanks for this! When my sister was looking over options for her senior class ring, one of the jewelers in the store told us that they actually recommended white gold over platinum. My dad and I thought it was strange because we had both heard platinum was recommended. It's personal preference, of course, and there's nothing wrong with white gold (my sister has a lovely white gold ring that my whole family loves). But after reading the article you provided and a few others, I'm still convinced I would prefer platinum for my engagement and wedding rings.



I wonder if the jewelers was also thinking about cost? A ring in platinum would cost much more than a ring in white gold (a few years ago anyway, before gold prices went sky high). It's also easier to work with and resize. 

Definitely a matter of preference. For me, white gold everything else (necklaces, bracelets, earrings) is just enough for me!


----------



## kaitydid

karman said:


> I wonder if the jewelers was also thinking about cost? A ring in platinum would cost much more than a ring in white gold (a few years ago anyway, before gold prices went sky high). It's also easier to work with and resize.
> 
> Definitely a matter of preference. For me, white gold everything else (necklaces, bracelets, earrings) is just enough for me!



One of the jewelers did mention that she recommended white gold because it was easier to work with. They may have been thinking about cost, but they didn't list that as one of the reasons. I don't wear jewelry (I only own a few pieces), so I would be just as happy to wear white gold jewelry as I would platinum jewelry. But for my engagement and wedding rings, I would prefer platinum just based on the fact it's more durable. But it's all a matter of personal preference. What's important is that the wearer loves it.


----------



## bluegirl_1105

Here's mine! Harry Winston micropave 1.26cts F/VS1 w/ 74 small stones


----------



## babytoots

Here's mine... Tiffany 2.52ct F, VVS2, absolutely in love with it...


----------



## GoGlam

babytoots said:


> Here's mine... Tiffany 2.52ct F, VVS2, absolutely in love with it...




Picture didn't load


----------



## PriShuang

PriShuang said:


> Thank you for the kind words and I feel much more confident about my platinum set  Sure I'll post some modeling shots soon. I don't have many pictures of my ring... I just looking at it all the time.


Here's my modeling shots. Sorry for the delay and my dry hand... and thank you ladies for letting me share


----------



## babytoots

trying again to load the pix...


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

bluegirl_1105 said:


> Here's mine! Harry Winston micropave 1.26cts F/VS1 w/ 74 small stones



So beautiful and delicate, love it! Congratulations!!


----------



## GoGlam

Every ring is beautiful in its own way!


----------



## designer1

lucydee said:


> Hey muranogrl
> I love your ring!  I am in love with halos and I love a round stone in a cushion setting!
> Your ring looks Amazing!  I have a cushion with a cushion halo setting and looking to upgrade to a larger center stone and I now see how the round diamond looks bigger inside a cushion halo.  This is a great idea which gives more finger coverage.
> Congrats on your new upgrade and enjoy that gorgeous ring of yours!



I LOVE my round diamond in a cushion halo, however many people compliment me on it and say "I love a princess cut", or "I love a square diamond". Not sure how they are seeing anything square there..lol


----------



## cung

bluegirl_1105 said:


> Here's mine! Harry Winston micropave 1.26cts F/VS1 w/ 74 small stones


your ring is SOOO gorgeous, always admire Harry Winston micro pave ring


----------



## karo

PriShuang said:


> Here's my modeling shots. Sorry for the delay and my dry hand... and thank you ladies for letting me share



Really gorgeous ring!


----------



## needloub

bluegirl_1105 said:


> Here's mine! Harry Winston micropave 1.26cts F/VS1 w/ 74 small stones



Glad that the white gold vs. platinum has died down a little lol...back to beautiful rings like this one.  I have always loved HW's style of halos...so gorgeous!


----------



## bluegirl_1105

xxxxmexxxx said:


> So beautiful and delicate, love it! Congratulations!!



Thank you! I do love the delicate band on my ring!


----------



## bluegirl_1105

cung said:


> your ring is SOOO gorgeous, always admire Harry Winston micro pave ring



Thank you for you kind words! I knew it was the one as soon as I saw it


----------



## bluegirl_1105

needloub said:


> Glad that the white gold vs. platinum has died down a little lol...back to beautiful rings like this one.  I have always loved HW's style of halos...so gorgeous!



Thank you! Can't stop staring at it


----------



## shiny_things

bluegirl_1105 said:


> Here's mine! Harry Winston micropave 1.26cts F/VS1 w/ 74 small stones





My dream ring right there!


----------



## 2sanguinehearts

Here is my Victor Canera single-cut, multi-row pave halo w/ 2.4ct OEC center.


----------



## GoGlam

2sanguinehearts said:


> Here is my Victor Canera single-cut, multi-row pave halo w/ 2.4ct OEC center.



In LOVE with your ring!


----------



## babytoots

This is mine  
Tiffany 2.52ct, F VVS2


----------



## whoops

babytoots said:


> This is mine
> Tiffany 2.52ct, F VVS2



Amazing!!!! This is an absolute dream ring! Congrats


----------



## KristinTech

I hope the attachments show up!  Here is my original set--

E-ring is 1.006 oval with three wisps on the shoulders.  F color, SI1... Custom platinum band made to fit curves.  Anniversary band has teensy diamonds bead set (love bead set diamonds!).  DH picked out the ring himself 14 years ago.  Thinking about switching the setting this coming year, and adding another anniversary band.    love this thread!

You tiny people here!  I'm size 7.5.


----------



## friday13bride

KristinTech said:


> I hope the attachments show up!  Here is my original set--
> 
> E-ring is 1.006 oval with three wisps on the shoulders.  F color, SI1... Custom platinum band made to fit curves.  Anniversary band has teensy diamonds bead set (love bead set diamonds!).  DH picked out the ring himself 14 years ago.  Thinking about switching the setting this coming year, and adding another anniversary band.    love this thread!
> 
> You tiny people here!  I'm size 7.5.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278761



Is very pretty!! What setting are you looking to change it too? I think the current one is lovely!! Love the bead set diamond band!


----------



## TechPrincess

babytoots said:


> This is mine
> Tiffany 2.52ct, F VVS2



Stunning!!! And I love your nail polish ... crazy question but what polish is that?


----------



## KristinTech

Another shot...


----------



## KristinTech

friday13bride said:


> Is very pretty!! What setting are you looking to change it too? I think the current one is lovely!! Love the bead set diamond band!


Yes, I have always loved this one.  I wear it day and night, only take it off for cleaning and messy work... But twice in the last six months, the prongs have had to be tightened.  They're recommending a new platinum head with six prongs, which I don't want to do with this setting.  I want to set a CZ in it so that I will always be able to see/wear my original set.    and I LOVE my oval, so I don't want to change or "upgrade" the center stone.  I love half moons, but not sure a straight band will look nice with it?


----------



## needloub

2sanguinehearts said:


> Here is my Victor Canera single-cut, multi-row pave halo w/ 2.4ct OEC center.



So beautiful!


----------



## cmm62

KristinTech said:


> Another shot...



I have an oval engagement ring too - love them. yours is gorgeous.


----------



## karo

babytoots said:


> This is mine
> Tiffany 2.52ct, F VVS2



Wooow! Stunning ring!


----------



## karo

2sanguinehearts said:


> Here is my Victor Canera single-cut, multi-row pave halo w/ 2.4ct OEC center.



Gorgeous! Love the delicate halo.


----------



## cmm62

KristinTech said:


> Yes, I have always loved this one.  I wear it day and night, only take it off for cleaning and messy work... But twice in the last six months, the prongs have had to be tightened.  They're recommending a new platinum head with six prongs, which I don't want to do with this setting.  I want to set a CZ in it so that I will always be able to see/wear my original set.    and I LOVE my oval, so I don't want to change or "upgrade" the center stone.  I love half moons, but not sure a straight band will look nice with it?



For reference, here's my oval with half moons, which I LOVE. By straight bands do you mean a wedding band that isn't curved to sit flush with the engagement ring? I'm going to try on wedding bands this weekend and am planning on getting one that isn't curved - I'd be happy to post some pics of what I try on and how it looks if that's helpful.


----------



## SwankyCat

2sanguinehearts said:


> Here is my Victor Canera single-cut, multi-row pave halo w/ 2.4ct OEC center.


 

Just beautiful!


----------



## SwankyCat

Such beautiful rings, ladies!

I came across this website a short time ago and have been enjoying all the beauty...thought I'd join the fun 

I've been married almost 3 years now, and here are mine.....thanks for letting me share.


----------



## KristinTech

xsouzie said:


> Congrats to the newly engaged!!!  Lovely rings, everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to update my ring since I got a new band to wear with it
> View attachment 2215171
> 
> View attachment 2215174
> 
> View attachment 2215173


This is gorgeous.  Mind if I ask where you found the band?  I love the alternating stones.


----------



## KristinTech

cmm62 said:


> For reference, here's my oval with half moons, which I LOVE. By straight bands do you mean a wedding band that isn't curved to sit flush with the engagement ring? I'm going to try on wedding bands this weekend and am planning on getting one that isn't curved - I'd be happy to post some pics of what I try on and how it looks if that's helpful.
> 
> View attachment 2278967


Thank you for the compliment earlier in the thread.  . Your ring is gorgeous!  Yes, I'm interested in how a straight band would look with your ring...I actually like gaps, I just want to make sure that you can actually see the band from underneath the setting, kwim?  There are so many looks I like, but yours is definitely a top contender.  . I think I will start another thread asking for ideas!


----------



## DariaK

2sanguinehearts said:


> Here is my Victor Canera single-cut, multi-row pave halo w/ 2.4ct OEC center.


I am OBSESSED with your ring! Stunning!


----------



## 6310254

This is my e-ring and wedding band


----------



## cmm62

KristinTech said:


> Thank you for the compliment earlier in the thread.  . Your ring is gorgeous!  Yes, I'm interested in how a straight band would look with your ring...I actually like gaps, I just want to make sure that you can actually see the band from underneath the setting, kwim?  There are so many looks I like, but yours is definitely a top contender.  . I think I will start another thread asking for ideas!



I know exactly what you mean - if you start another thread I'll hope over there after the weekend and post some pictures/let you know what the bands looked like with the ring!


----------



## PriShuang

babytoots said:


> This is mine
> Tiffany 2.52ct, F VVS2


Love it~~~~


----------



## Souzie

KristinTech said:


> This is gorgeous.  Mind if I ask where you found the band?  I love the alternating stones.



Thank you!  I had it custom made...the designer is David Klass.


----------



## Souzie

Updating my ring again since I got it re-set.

Center stone is 1.26ct D VVS1 with .78ct D/E VVS stones in the halo


----------



## Princess Coco

An upgrade from my previous pear. I am a pear fan.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Not sure if I posted it here since the reset.

F, VS1, 2.59 carats, 3X, size 4.5
side stones 4 x .3 carats, E-F, VS


----------



## emcosmo1639

Princess Coco said:


> An upgrade from my previous pear. I am a pear fan.
> View attachment 2279603



Love it!  What are your specs?  I just got my ering and it's a pear...i've been debating about which setting to go with and yours is gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

xsouzie said:


> Updating my ring again since I got it re-set.
> 
> Center stone is 1.26ct D VVS1 with .78ct D/E VVS stones in the halo
> 
> View attachment 2279577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279578
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279579
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279580



This is divine! What's your ring size?


----------



## Dany_37

6310254 said:


> This is my e-ring and wedding band


 
A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!!  I just love it!!


----------



## Dany_37

EpiFanatic said:


> Not sure if I posted it here since the reset.
> 
> F, VS1, 2.59 carats, 3X, size 4.5
> side stones 4 x .3 carats, E-F, VS


 

STUNNER!!!  This is TDF!!


----------



## Dany_37

babytoots said:


> This is mine
> Tiffany 2.52ct, F VVS2


 

No words!  Simply no words!!


----------



## originalheather

babytoots said:


> This is mine
> Tiffany 2.52ct, F VVS2


 
Stunning!


----------



## DaniHutch

babytoots said:


> This is mine
> Tiffany 2.52ct, F VVS2



Dream ring!!!


----------



## msop04

2sanguinehearts said:


> Here is my Victor Canera single-cut, multi-row pave halo w/ 2.4ct OEC center.



Hi 2sanguinehearts!  I've been following your journey from SS recut to different settings on PS.  Your ring is breathtaking!  Would you be willing to answer some questions about the recut?  I know this is not the proper thread, but if you wouldn't mind, I'd love to start one and/or ask via PM.  

God, I can't stop gawking over your ring!  

THANKS!


----------



## Souzie

bougainvillier said:


> This is divine! What's your ring size?



Thank you, mam!  I wear a size 3.


----------



## 2sanguinehearts

msop04 said:


> Hi 2sanguinehearts!  I've been following your journey from SS recut to different settings on PS.  Your ring is breathtaking!  Would you be willing to answer some questions about the recut?  I know this is not the proper thread, but if you wouldn't mind, I'd love to start one and/or ask via PM.
> 
> God, I can't stop gawking over your ring!
> 
> THANKS!


Of course - I'd be happy to share what I know. Hopefully it'll be what you're looking for.


----------



## Dior Junkie

Been lurking on this thread for a long time and admiring everyone's beautiful ring.  I've been married for almost 12 years now and recently had my ring reset.  The center stone is a 2.1 ct square radiant cut diamond set in 19K white gold.  

Before (on DD's chubby little hand. Bings a smile to my face everytime I see this picture) 







Designer's rendering






The finished product.  I have to say that I'm so, completely, 100% in love with it.  It's always been my dream to have sapphires on my ring and now my dream's come true .  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dior Junkie said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a long time and admiring everyone's beautiful ring.  I've been married for almost 12 years now and recently had my ring reset.  The center stone is a 2.1 ct square radiant cut diamond set in 19K white gold.
> 
> Before (on DD's chubby little hand. Bings a smile to my face everytime I see this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer's rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product.  I have to say that I'm so, completely, 100% in love with it.  It's always been my dream to have sapphires on my ring and now my dream's come true .  Thanks for letting me share



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## friday13bride

Dior Junkie said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a long time and admiring everyone's beautiful ring.  I've been married for almost 12 years now and recently had my ring reset.  The center stone is a 2.1 ct square radiant cut diamond set in 19K white gold.
> 
> Before (on DD's chubby little hand. Bings a smile to my face everytime I see this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer's rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product.  I have to say that I'm so, completely, 100% in love with it.  It's always been my dream to have sapphires on my ring and now my dream's come true .  Thanks for letting me share



Omg.. It came out gorgeous!!! I love love the sapphires at the corners! I'm a sucker for sapphires.. My wedding band has sapphires!! I'm so happy you love it!! It's awesome!!!


----------



## babytoots

whoops said:


> Amazing!!!! This is an absolute dream ring! Congrats



Thank you! I simply love it


----------



## babytoots

TechPrincess said:


> Stunning!!! And I love your nail polish ... crazy question but what polish is that?



Thanks! It's a gelish polish with diamond dust nature in a base light lilac colour. My fave too.


----------



## babytoots

Dany_37 said:


> No words!  Simply no words!!



Thanks! Am mesmerized by it! Not to mention its also a triple EX!


----------



## baglover1973

Dior Junkie said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a long time and admiring everyone's beautiful ring.  I've been married for almost 12 years now and recently had my ring reset.  The center stone is a 2.1 ct square radiant cut diamond set in 19K white gold.
> 
> Before (on DD's chubby little hand. Bings a smile to my face everytime I see this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer's rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product.  I have to say that I'm so, completely, 100% in love with it.  It's always been my dream to have sapphires on my ring and now my dream's come true .  Thanks for letting me share



wow, this is just stunning!


----------



## lucydee

2sanguinehearts said:


> Here is my Victor Canera single-cut, multi-row pave halo w/ 2.4ct OEC center.


 
Your ring takes my breath away!  It is so freaking Gorgeous, I love it 
Now for the questions hoping you can help me understand the dynamics of your stunning ring.
What exactly does OEC stand for?
Is your center diamond a round or a cushion cut?  Your halo is super gorgeous and I love it.  Is it double row or triple row of diamonds on the halo?

Sorry for the many questions but I have never seen a ring made so delicate and yet sparkles like crazy.  I love it and can't stop starring at it!
congrats and enjoy that stunning diamond ring!


----------



## emilymg

Everyone here has such beautiful rings! Thanks for sharing them  I hope I will be able to contribute to this thread some day


----------



## needloub

xsouzie said:


> Updating my ring again since I got it re-set.
> 
> Center stone is 1.26ct D VVS1 with .78ct D/E VVS stones in the halo
> 
> View attachment 2279577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279578
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279579
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279580


Love your halo and the side profile!  So gorgeous!



Dior Junkie said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a long time and admiring everyone's beautiful ring.  I've been married for almost 12 years now and recently had my ring reset.  The center stone is a 2.1 ct square radiant cut diamond set in 19K white gold.
> 
> Before (on DD's chubby little hand. Bings a smile to my face everytime I see this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer's rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product.  I have to say that I'm so, completely, 100% in love with it.  It's always been my dream to have sapphires on my ring and now my dream's come true .  Thanks for letting me share



What a beautiful set...and so unique!


----------



## msop04

2sanguinehearts said:


> Of course - I'd be happy to share what I know. Hopefully it'll be what you're looking for.



Hey girl, I tried to PM you but it wouldn't let me.  I think you have to have so many posts to use PM... Should I start a threat, "ATTN: 2sanguinehearts - Recut Questions" ?  LOL


----------



## Souzie

needloub said:


> Love your halo and the side profile!  So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful set...and so unique!



Thank you!


----------



## karo

xsouzie said:


> Updating my ring again since I got it re-set.
> 
> Center stone is 1.26ct D VVS1 with .78ct D/E VVS stones in the halo
> 
> View attachment 2279577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279578
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279579
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279580



Stunning ring!


----------



## mrs moulds

muranogrl said:


> Here's mine



Okay, your rings are a work of art!!


----------



## outlawtw

dior junkie said:


> been lurking on this thread for a long time and admiring everyone's beautiful ring.  I've been married for almost 12 years now and recently had my ring reset.  The center stone is a 2.1 ct square radiant cut diamond set in 19k white gold.
> 
> Before (on dd's chubby little hand. Bings a smile to my face everytime i see this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> designer's rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the finished product.  I have to say that i'm so, completely, 100% in love with it.  It's always been my dream to have sapphires on my ring and now my dream's come true .  Thanks for letting me share


gorgeous!!!  &#128515;


----------



## bella601

Dior Junkie said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a long time and admiring everyone's beautiful ring.  I've been married for almost 12 years now and recently had my ring reset.  The center stone is a 2.1 ct square radiant cut diamond set in 19K white gold.
> 
> Before (on DD's chubby little hand. Bings a smile to my face everytime I see this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer's rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product.  I have to say that I'm so, completely, 100% in love with it.  It's always been my dream to have sapphires on my ring and now my dream's come true .  Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous


----------



## Souzie

karo said:


> Stunning ring!



Thanks hun!


----------



## Princess Coco

emcosmo1639 said:


> Love it!  What are your specs?  I just got my ering and it's a pear...i've been debating about which setting to go with and yours is gorgeous!



Thank you... Sure thing.. My specs are 2.71ct center stone G, vs1, with tapered baguette sidestones approx 0.5ct in total


----------



## Docjeun

Dior Junkie said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a long time and admiring everyone's beautiful ring.  I've been married for almost 12 years now and recently had my ring reset.  The center stone is a 2.1 ct square radiant cut diamond set in 19K white gold.
> 
> Before (on DD's chubby little hand. Bings a smile to my face everytime I see this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer's rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product.  I have to say that I'm so, completely, 100% in love with it.  It's always been my dream to have sapphires on my ring and now my dream's come true .  Thanks for letting me share


It is OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## Dany_37

QUOTE=Dior Junkie;25102192]Been lurking on this thread for a long time and admiring everyone's beautiful ring. I've been married for almost 12 years now and recently had my ring reset. The center stone is a 2.1 ct square radiant cut diamond set in 19K white gold. 

Before (on DD's chubby little hand. Bings a smile to my face everytime I see this picture) 






Designer's rendering






The finished product. I have to say that I'm so, completely, 100% in love with it. It's always been my dream to have sapphires on my ring and now my dream's come true . Thanks for letting me share 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## D3183

Hello everyone! My first post in this thread. 

My now-husband gave me a ring that his mother and grandmother had made. The center diamond was his grandmothers, and the eight smaller diamonds are his mother's. His grandmother has passed away and this ring holds a lot of meaning to the family - it's very precious to me! I am not normally a yellow-gold wearer, but I love the ring so much that I have changed up a few other pieces to match.

It is 18k yellow gold and the center diamond is around 1/3 of a carat.  I'm a size 4.5. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## bougainvillier

D3183 said:


> Hello everyone! My first post in this thread.
> 
> My now-husband gave me a ring that his mother and grandmother had made. The center diamond was his grandmothers, and the eight smaller diamonds are his mother's. His grandmother has passed away and this ring holds a lot of meaning to the family - it's very precious to me! I am not normally a yellow-gold wearer, but I love the ring so much that I have changed up a few other pieces to match.
> 
> It is 18k yellow gold and the center diamond is around 1/3 of a carat.  I'm a size 4.5.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Wow very special piece and love it!!


----------



## kaitydid

D3183 said:


> Hello everyone! My first post in this thread.
> 
> My now-husband gave me a ring that his mother and grandmother had made. The center diamond was his grandmothers, and the eight smaller diamonds are his mother's. His grandmother has passed away and this ring holds a lot of meaning to the family - it's very precious to me! I am not normally a yellow-gold wearer, but I love the ring so much that I have changed up a few other pieces to match.
> 
> It is 18k yellow gold and the center diamond is around 1/3 of a carat.  I'm a size 4.5.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Wow, what a special gift! The ring is so pretty!


----------



## Gimmethebag

D3183 said:


> Hello everyone! My first post in this thread.
> 
> My now-husband gave me a ring that his mother and grandmother had made. The center diamond was his grandmothers, and the eight smaller diamonds are his mother's. His grandmother has passed away and this ring holds a lot of meaning to the family - it's very precious to me! I am not normally a yellow-gold wearer, but I love the ring so much that I have changed up a few other pieces to match.
> 
> It is 18k yellow gold and the center diamond is around 1/3 of a carat.  I'm a size 4.5.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


You're a lucky woman. What a thoughtful and beautiful ring!


----------



## KW1

D3183 said:


> Hello everyone! My first post in this thread.
> 
> My now-husband gave me a ring that his mother and grandmother had made. The center diamond was his grandmothers, and the eight smaller diamonds are his mother's. His grandmother has passed away and this ring holds a lot of meaning to the family - it's very precious to me! I am not normally a yellow-gold wearer, but I love the ring so much that I have changed up a few other pieces to match.
> 
> It is 18k yellow gold and the center diamond is around 1/3 of a carat.  I'm a size 4.5.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Very special & lovely . You wear it very well.


----------



## firstaid

chanelll said:


> View attachment 2248924
> 
> 
> Can you ever go wrong with chanel and a little bling?



So beautiful, could you tell us the specs on this? and where it is from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dior Junkie

bella601 said:


> Gorgeous


 


Trulyadiva said:


> It is OUTSTANDING!!!!


 


Dany_37 said:


> QUOTE=Dior Junkie;25102192]Been lurking on this thread for a long time and admiring everyone's beautiful ring. I've been married for almost 12 years now and recently had my ring reset. The center stone is a 2.1 ct square radiant cut diamond set in 19K white gold.
> 
> Before (on DD's chubby little hand. Bings a smile to my face everytime I see this picture)
> 
> The finished product. I have to say that I'm so, completely, 100% in love with it. It's always been my dream to have sapphires on my ring and now my dream's come true . Thanks for letting me share


 
[/QUOTE]



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


 


friday13bride said:


> Omg.. It came out gorgeous!!! I love love the sapphires at the corners! I'm a sucker for sapphires.. My wedding band has sapphires!! I'm so happy you love it!! It's awesome!!!


 


baglover1973 said:


> wow, this is just stunning!


 

Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## 2sanguinehearts

lucydee said:


> Your ring takes my breath away!  It is so freaking Gorgeous, I love it
> Now for the questions hoping you can help me understand the dynamics of your stunning ring.
> What exactly does OEC stand for?
> Is your center diamond a round or a cushion cut?  Your halo is super gorgeous and I love it.  Is it double row or triple row of diamonds on the halo?
> 
> Sorry for the many questions but I have never seen a ring made so delicate and yet sparkles like crazy.  I love it and can't stop starring at it!
> congrats and enjoy that stunning diamond ring!



Thank you so much!! OEC stands for Old European Cut. It's a round stone, just cut differently than a round brilliant (it has larger facets and bigger flashes of color than a RB). I wanted a cushion halo, because I love the shape of a cushion on my hand, but I still get the full sparkly benefits of a round stone. 

As for the rows on the halo, there is one around the face, and then one going around the profile of the halo. So it doesn't look like two rings of diamonds around the center stone - it just creates more of a rounded-off side view rather than having a straight edge.  Victor did an amazing job - the setting is so delicate and fits my stone perfectly!


----------



## 2sanguinehearts

msop04 said:


> Hey girl, I tried to PM you but it wouldn't let me.  I think you have to have so many posts to use PM... Should I start a threat, "ATTN: 2sanguinehearts - Recut Questions" ?  LOL



Hmm, maybe I should post more!  A new thread works as well if you don't want to wait for me to be more chatty. Ha!


----------



## lucydee

2sanguinehearts said:


> Thank you so much!! OEC stands for Old European Cut. It's a round stone, just cut differently than a round brilliant (it has larger facets and bigger flashes of color than a RB). I wanted a cushion halo, because I love the shape of a cushion on my hand, but I still get the full sparkly benefits of a round stone.
> 
> As for the rows on the halo, there is one around the face, and then one going around the profile of the halo. So it doesn't look like two rings of diamonds around the center stone - it just creates more of a rounded-off side view rather than having a straight edge.  Victor did an amazing job - the setting is so delicate and fits my stone perfectly!


 
Thanks so much for providing details about your ring!
I am in the process of upgrading my ring and now I am wondering if I should do a round stone with a cushion halo.  My current ring is cushion stone with cushion halo and I am upgrading to a larger stone.  
Yours really is amazing!  Love the look of round in a cushion halo


----------



## bella601

D3183 said:


> Hello everyone! My first post in this thread.
> 
> My now-husband gave me a ring that his mother and grandmother had made. The center diamond was his grandmothers, and the eight smaller diamonds are his mother's. His grandmother has passed away and this ring holds a lot of meaning to the family - it's very precious to me! I am not normally a yellow-gold wearer, but I love the ring so much that I have changed up a few other pieces to match.
> 
> It is 18k yellow gold and the center diamond is around 1/3 of a carat.  I'm a size 4.5.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Beautiful


----------



## Docjeun

D3183 said:


> Hello everyone! My first post in this thread.
> 
> My now-husband gave me a ring that his mother and grandmother had made. The center diamond was his grandmothers, and the eight smaller diamonds are his mother's. His grandmother has passed away and this ring holds a lot of meaning to the family - it's very precious to me! I am not normally a yellow-gold wearer, but I love the ring so much that I have changed up a few other pieces to match.
> 
> It is 18k yellow gold and the center diamond is around 1/3 of a carat.  I'm a size 4.5.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


That is such a sweet ring!   I love jewelery that has a lot of history and meaning involved.  When my Mom passed away she left  a gorgeous ring that she wore all the time to my sister,  my sister being such a sweetie wants us to share wearing it.  I just can't bring myself to do that, first off knowing my Mom wanted her to have it and secondly and most important, I'm so afraid of losing it, I've lost so many pieces of jewelery during my time it's scary. ;(


----------



## Bunny4507

Hi everyone!

My fiancee proposed to me about 6 weeks ago with a Tom Binns necklace he picked out with the help of one of my girlfriends because 1. he had no idea what kind of ring I would want as he and I both are pretty oblivious about jewelry and 2. because he knew how much I would want to pick my ring out together  I was so excited, the next day at work I found this forum and went through all 300+ pages of this awesome thread. All the rings are beautiful!! Having all these lovely pictures to look through was probably the only thing that stopped me from dragging my fiancee to the mall the next day to start shopping (he proposed to me in the middle of the workweek). In the end I opted for a Leon Mege ring, and I absolutely love it. I probably would never have heard about him if it weren't for the ladies in this forum, so I owe a special thanks to you guys 


ALSO, I now fully appreciate how hard it is to take a good picture of a diamond, haha. Anyways, thanks for letting me share!


The Tom Binns necklace:




The ring!


----------



## needloub

^So gorgeous!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

D3183 said:


> Hello everyone! My first post in this thread.
> 
> My now-husband gave me a ring that his mother and grandmother had made. The center diamond was his grandmothers, and the eight smaller diamonds are his mother's. His grandmother has passed away and this ring holds a lot of meaning to the family - it's very precious to me! I am not normally a yellow-gold wearer, but I love the ring so much that I have changed up a few other pieces to match.
> 
> It is 18k yellow gold and the center diamond is around 1/3 of a carat.  I'm a size 4.5.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That's such a cool story!  I always wished I could have had a family ring to wear.  One of my friends has a ring that has been in her family since the 1800s!!  It's so special to have a piece of your family with you like that!


----------



## kaitydid

Bunny4507 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My fiancee proposed to me about 6 weeks ago with a Tom Binns necklace he picked out with the help of one of my girlfriends because 1. he had no idea what kind of ring I would want as he and I both are pretty oblivious about jewelry and 2. because he knew how much I would want to pick my ring out together  I was so excited, the next day at work I found this forum and went through all 300+ pages of this awesome thread. All the rings are beautiful!! Having all these lovely pictures to look through was probably the only thing that stopped me from dragging my fiancee to the mall the next day to start shopping (he proposed to me in the middle of the workweek). In the end I opted for a Leon Mege ring, and I absolutely love it. I probably would never have heard about him if it weren't for the ladies in this forum, so I owe a special thanks to you guys
> 
> 
> ALSO, I now fully appreciate how hard it is to take a good picture of a diamond, haha. Anyways, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> The Tom Binns necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ring!



Oh, your ring is so gorgeous! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## StevenKirsch

D3183 said:


> Hello everyone! My first post in this thread.
> 
> My now-husband gave me a ring that his mother and grandmother had made. The center diamond was his grandmothers, and the eight smaller diamonds are his mother's. His grandmother has passed away and this ring holds a lot of meaning to the family - it's very precious to me! I am not normally a yellow-gold wearer, but I love the ring so much that I have changed up a few other pieces to match.
> 
> It is 18k yellow gold and the center diamond is around 1/3 of a carat.  I'm a size 4.5.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


 

Beautiful and love the sentimental meaning behind it!


----------



## Loopylou157

I am usually a lurker on this thread too. Thought I would share a photograph of my bespoke sapphire engagement ring. It is a 1.1 ct sapphire and I absolutely adore it. I knew I wanted a coloured solitaire ring which I would be happy to wear on a daily basis. We got engaged eight weeks ago and we get married at the end of October!


----------



## Loopylou157

Sorry for the huge photo and poor quality!


----------



## jeninvan

I absolutely love you ladies' rings so beautiful...I had posted a while back my engagement ring and wedding band which I'll post again to do a before and after...DH and I will be doing our 10 year wedding renewal in 2015 so he surprised me with upgrading my engagement ring centre stone (our Jeweler will be making us new bands when our 10 year approaches)...precious centre stone was 1.98 VS1 F color round diamond...new stone is 2.34 VS1 fancy yellow radiant cut diamond...really hard to capture the true color as I'm using my iPhone...thanks ladies for letting me share

Before


----------



## cmm62

jeninvan said:


> I absolutely love you ladies' rings so beautiful...I had posted a while back my engagement ring and wedding band which I'll post again to do a before and after...DH and I will be doing our 10 year wedding renewal in 2015 so he surprised me with upgrading my engagement ring centre stone (our Jeweler will be making us new bands when our 10 year approaches)...precious centre stone was 1.98 VS1 F color round diamond...new stone is 2.34 VS1 fancy yellow radiant cut diamond...really hard to capture the true color as I'm using my iPhone...thanks ladies for letting me share
> 
> Before


----------



## jeninvan

cmm62 said:


> Wow!! Inspiration to get to my ten year!!! Hahaha - I kid, congrats on your upcoming anniversary, beautiful ring!



Lol I did wait awhile for my upgrade... Here's a better depiction if it's true color


----------



## jeninvan

Sorry ladies didn't realize the picture cam out so large using the DHs blackberry


----------



## emilymg

Wow jeninvan those are some serious diamonds.  What a beautiful set! I would love something like that some day.

Loopylou157, love the sapphire  So unique! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## jeninvan

emilymg said:


> Wow jeninvan those are some serious diamonds.  What a beautiful set! I would love something like that
> 
> Loopylou157, love the sapphire  So unique! Congrats on your engagement!



Thank you...DH actually picked it out ad surprised me...I had thought that I had lost them


----------



## mrs moulds

jeninvan said:


> Lol I did wait awhile for my upgrade... Here's a better depiction if it's true color


----------



## Landonsmommy

My husband and I are approaching our 5 year anniversary as well as the arrival of our second child. So I was blessed with this upgrade to a 3ct tw floral design ring!


----------



## cmm62

Landonsmommy said:


> My husband and I are approaching our 5 year anniversary as well as the arrival of our second child. So I was blessed with this upgrade to a 3ct tw floral design ring!



stunning! and congrats on your second child, such a blessing.


----------



## bella601

Landonsmommy said:


> My husband and I are approaching our 5 year anniversary as well as the arrival of our second child. So I was blessed with this upgrade to a 3ct tw floral design ring!



Congrats!


----------



## mrs moulds

Landonsmommy said:


> My husband and I are approaching our 5 year anniversary as well as the arrival of our second child. So I was blessed with this upgrade to a 3ct tw floral design ring!



What a beautiful and unique ring!


----------



## friday13bride

Landonsmommy said:


> My husband and I are approaching our 5 year anniversary as well as the arrival of our second child. So I was blessed with this upgrade to a 3ct tw floral design ring![/QUOTE
> 
> Your ring is absolutely gorgeous! I love the floral halo. Mine is a floral halo as well! You don't see too many floral ones on here.


----------



## jeninvan

mrs moulds said:


>



Thank you


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Wow! Lots of gorgeous eye candy on this thread!

I have been married for over a year, but wanted to add my ring to the thread


----------



## Loopylou157

addicted2shoppn said:


> Wow! Lots of gorgeous eye candy on this thread!
> 
> I have been married for over a year, but wanted to add my ring to the thread




Gorgeous! What is the centre stone? X


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Loopylou157 said:


> Gorgeous! What is the centre stone? X



An amethyst- purple is my favorite color!


----------



## yoyosaidfeia

I enjoyed looking at everyone's beautiful rings!!! I'm new to this forum, and wanna play too! 

Hubby and I have been married for almost two years.  When we first got married, we did not have a ring.  He wanted to save up for a better ring for me.  We picked out the ring together.  2.51ct D/VVS2 square radiant center with Tacori setting.


----------



## CATEYES

yoyosaidfeia said:


> I enjoyed looking at everyone's beautiful rings!!! I'm new to this forum, and wanna play too!
> 
> Hubby and I have been married for almost two years.  When we first got married, we did not have a ring.  He wanted to save up for a better ring for me.  We picked out the ring together.  2.51ct D/VVS2 square radiant center with Tacori setting.


Wowza!! Big and beautiful!


----------



## bella601

addicted2shoppn said:


> Wow! Lots of gorgeous eye candy on this thread!
> 
> I have been married for over a year, but wanted to add my ring to the thread



Very pretty!


----------



## bella601

yoyosaidfeia said:


> I enjoyed looking at everyone's beautiful rings!!! I'm new to this forum, and wanna play too!
> 
> Hubby and I have been married for almost two years.  When we first got married, we did not have a ring.  He wanted to save up for a better ring for me.  We picked out the ring together.  2.51ct D/VVS2 square radiant center with Tacori setting.



Beautiful


----------



## yoyosaidfeia

CATEYES said:


> Wowza!! Big and beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## yoyosaidfeia

bella601 said:


> Beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Sinatra

Just had mine reset in platinum, from YG.


----------



## lucydee

yoyosaidfeia said:


> I enjoyed looking at everyone's beautiful rings!!! I'm new to this forum, and wanna play too!
> 
> Hubby and I have been married for almost two years.  When we first got married, we did not have a ring.  He wanted to save up for a better ring for me.  We picked out the ring together.  2.51ct D/VVS2 square radiant center with Tacori setting.


 
Definitely worth the wait!  Your ring is absolutely stunning!  I love halo's and adore square shape diamonds from radiant to cushion cut.  It makes my heart sing 
Congrats on the ring!


----------



## yoyosaidfeia

lucydee said:


> Definitely worth the wait!  Your ring is absolutely stunning!  I love halo's and adore square shape diamonds from radiant to cushion cut.  It makes my heart sing
> Congrats on the ring!




Thank you, Lucydee!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Sinatra said:


> Just had mine reset in platinum, from YG.



Lovely!  How does your finger hold all that up?


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Landonsmommy said:


> My husband and I are approaching our 5 year anniversary as well as the arrival of our second child. So I was blessed with this upgrade to a 3ct tw floral design ring!


 
Really pretty...congrats on your second child.


----------



## needloub

addicted2shoppn said:


> Wow! Lots of gorgeous eye candy on this thread!
> 
> I have been married for over a year, but wanted to add my ring to the thread


Purple is my favorite color as well...so unique!



yoyosaidfeia said:


> I enjoyed looking at everyone's beautiful rings!!! I'm new to this forum, and wanna play too!
> 
> Hubby and I have been married for almost two years.  When we first got married, we did not have a ring.  He wanted to save up for a better ring for me.  We picked out the ring together.  2.51ct D/VVS2 square radiant center with Tacori setting.


Gorgeous...hope you show some side profiles!


----------



## mrsjcfk

These rings are beautiful!


----------



## mrsjcfk

here's my set! I've been married for 2 years. When I got engaged I could recite the specs at the drop of a dime. But now I don't remember everything, lol. I just think its beautiful.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2294366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my set! I've been married for 2 years. When I got engaged I could recite the specs at the drop of a dime. But now I don't remember everything, lol. I just think its beautiful.



It is beautiful!


----------



## jeninvan

yoyosaidfeia said:


> I enjoyed looking at everyone's beautiful rings!!! I'm new to this forum, and wanna play too!
> 
> Hubby and I have been married for almost two years.  When we first got married, we did not have a ring.  He wanted to save up for a better ring for me.  We picked out the ring together.  2.51ct D/VVS2 square radiant center with Tacori setting.


Absolutely stunning yoyo. Love the design and you can never go wrong with tacori 



Sinatra said:


> Just had mine reset in platinum, from YG.


Beautiful set Sinatra 



Landonsmommy said:


> My husband and I are approaching our 5 year anniversary as well as the arrival of our second child. So I was blessed with this upgrade to a 3ct tw floral design ring!


Congratulations on your baby and your beautiful ring to match 



mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2294366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my set! I've been married for 2 years. When I got engaged I could recite the specs at the drop of a dime. But now I don't remember everything, lol. I just think its beautiful.


Beautiful set


----------



## DznrBagLvr

Just got married...yesterday! Wanted to share my beauties  both are from Tiffany's. size 4. 
engagement ring is .89 G/VVS1 in platinum setting 
Band is 7 stone 3mm set in platinum
Also included hubby's Tiffany's platinum band! 
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ame

Congrats on yesterday's wedding! Great rings!


----------



## kaitydid

DznrBagLvr said:


> Just got married...yesterday! Wanted to share my beauties  both are from Tiffany's. size 4.
> engagement ring is .89 G/VVS1 in platinum setting
> Band is 7 stone 3mm set in platinum
> Also included hubby's Tiffany's platinum band!
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296114
> View attachment 2296116



Congrats on your wedding! All three rings are beautiful.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

DznrBagLvr said:


> Just got married...yesterday! Wanted to share my beauties  both are from Tiffany's. size 4.
> engagement ring is .89 G/VVS1 in platinum setting
> Band is 7 stone 3mm set in platinum
> Also included hubby's Tiffany's platinum band!
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296114
> View attachment 2296116



Gorgeous!!! This is my next set. Simple, elegant, timeless!!!


----------



## Docjeun

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2294366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my set! I've been married for 2 years. When I got engaged I could recite the specs at the drop of a dime. But now I don't remember everything, lol. I just think its beautiful.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Docjeun

DznrBagLvr said:


> Just got married...yesterday! Wanted to share my beauties  both are from Tiffany's. size 4.
> engagement ring is .89 G/VVS1 in platinum setting
> Band is 7 stone 3mm set in platinum
> Also included hubby's Tiffany's platinum band!
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296114
> View attachment 2296116


Congrats!  Your rings are beautiful and timeless which to me is so important as I've been married forty years and can't tell you how many times I wish I had chosen a set like yours as the jeweller advised, instead I went with something very different as I do in most cases with just about everything but this I didn't realize was only a fad at that time like so many I see now but they are all beautiful as is my original set just not all that practical, imo.
I have a few wedding sets but my favorite one is just like yours!


----------



## Riima

DznrBagLvr said:


> Just got married...yesterday! Wanted to share my beauties  both are from Tiffany's. size 4.
> engagement ring is .89 G/VVS1 in platinum setting
> Band is 7 stone 3mm set in platinum
> Also included hubby's Tiffany's platinum band!
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296114
> View attachment 2296116



Omg congrats! And it looks so much bigger than .89 more like a 2 carat in your finger! Beautiful &#128515;


----------



## Compass Rose

DznrBagLvr.....your ring is just gorgeous.  It is simply a classic.


----------



## Sinatra

DznrBagLvr said:


> Just got married...yesterday! Wanted to share my beauties  both are from Tiffany's. size 4.
> engagement ring is .89 G/VVS1 in platinum setting
> Band is 7 stone 3mm set in platinum
> Also included hubby's Tiffany's platinum band!
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296114
> View attachment 2296116


 
Best Wishes for a beautiful life together. You are off to a great start with your gorgeous, classic beauties.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My VERY old ring with a new look.  I have been married 18 years.  My original setting had a dated 90's look. I wanted to make my ring look new and with a more simple look.  I traded in my old setting for this setting.  The marquise diamond was in style when I got married.  I still love it today.  









with bands added


----------



## Theren

I'm a marquise girl myself.. its beautuful


----------



## chinchin0710

Beautiful rings I adore. I think I'll never get one.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Theren said:


> I'm a marquise girl myself.. its beautuful


thank you I am happy with my marquise, you don't see them anymore which makes mine unique


----------



## Theren

DP PURSE FAN said:


> thank you I am happy with my marquise, you don't see them anymore which makes mine unique



I know right? I have a lot of people who ask me "what shape is that.. I've never seen it". Being in my 20s its not common at all, which is why I love it so much more.


----------



## DznrBagLvr

Trulyadiva said:


> Congrats!  Your rings are beautiful and timeless which to me is so important as I've been married forty years and can't tell you how many times I wish I had chosen a set like yours as the jeweller advised, instead I went with something very different as I do in most cases with just about everything but this I didn't realize was only a fad at that time like so many I see now but they are all beautiful as is my original set just not all that practical, imo.
> I have a few wedding sets but my favorite one is just like yours!



Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## DznrBagLvr

Sinatra said:


> Best Wishes for a beautiful life together. You are off to a great start with your gorgeous, classic beauties.



Thank you! Xo


----------



## DznrBagLvr

Riima said:


> Omg congrats! And it looks so much bigger than .89 more like a 2 carat in your finger! Beautiful &#128515;



Haha yes, the magic of tiny hands lol! Thank you


----------



## zippie

DznrBagLvr said:


> Just got married...yesterday! Wanted to share my beauties  both are from Tiffany's. size 4.
> engagement ring is .89 G/VVS1 in platinum setting
> Band is 7 stone 3mm set in platinum
> Also included hubby's Tiffany's platinum band!
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296114
> View attachment 2296116


 

Congratulations!  Your rings are stunning


----------



## muranogrl

I've shared before but I wanted to share this pic that I took today with my iPhone. It was sparkling a beautiful rainbow of colors and you can kind if see it in the pic


----------



## needloub

chinchin0710 said:


> Beautiful rings I adore. *I think I'll never get one*.



Just when you think "never," it will happen one day!


----------



## windchimes

Swooning over that marquise.  A relative of mine has one, I just love them.


----------



## gelala

hi everyone! it's been about 2 years since i got engaged. married  on 11/14/12 in hawaii 



this is the set w/ DH's ring


----------



## perfectionbaby

Here is my E ring and wedding band from  3 years ago.
E ring Center stone 1.07 carat E color VS1 on a platinum band with 0.58 side stones. 
Wedding band F color VVS1 at 0.33 each stone


----------



## the1kayladawn

jeninvan said:


> I absolutely love you ladies' rings so beautiful...I had posted a while back my engagement ring and wedding band which I'll post again to do a before and after...DH and I will be doing our 10 year wedding renewal in 2015 so he surprised me with upgrading my engagement ring centre stone (our Jeweler will be making us new bands when our 10 year approaches)...precious centre stone was 1.98 VS1 F color round diamond...new stone is 2.34 VS1 fancy yellow radiant cut diamond...really hard to capture the true color as I'm using my iPhone...thanks ladies for letting me share
> 
> Before


----------



## Christchrist

perfectionbaby said:


> Here is my E ring and wedding band from  3 years ago.
> E ring Center stone 1.07 carat E color VS1 on a platinum band with 0.58 side stones.
> Wedding band F color VVS1 at 0.33 each stone






gelala said:


> hi everyone! it's been about 2 years since i got engaged. married  on 11/14/12 in hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> this is the set w/ DH's ring



Very classic and beautiful ladies


----------



## jeninvan

the1kayladawn said:


> Absolutely STUNNING and Beautiful  I've seen this in person! I work for your jeweler... Nice to see you and your ring here on the Jewelry Box!!!!
> 
> Congratulations on your incredible upgrade jeninvan!



OMG incredible who you see here in the forum...thanks I absolutely adore it he did a really good job on the ring....this site is such an enabling site...considering we live here in edmonton people tend to be quit "simple". Glad to see you on here


----------



## the1kayladawn

jeninvan said:


> OMG incredible who you see here in the forum...thanks I absolutely adore it he did a really good job on the ring....this site is such an enabling site...considering we live here in edmonton people tend to be quit "simple". Glad to see you on here



Hahaha I know it's so funny; you never know who you run into on here. I frequent on here; love staring at everyone's goodies. 

So glad you love your ring, we were really sad when it left the store  You're right, in Edmonton it's rare to get people with fantastic taste... But be proud you're a member of that group. 

It's amazing. You are one very lucky lady Jennifer


----------



## LovingLV81

My Ering and wedding band


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My reset, I don't really love it tho...


----------



## addicted2shoppn

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2303918
> 
> My reset, I don't really love it tho...



Why not?  It is lovely!!!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2303918
> 
> My reset, I don't really love it tho...


It's beautiful


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

addicted2shoppn said:


> Why not?  It is lovely!!!


I'm not sure... I went to pick it up and it wasn't like what we discussed. The halo wasn't supposed to touch the focal solitaire...



Ilovehandbags27 said:


> It's beautiful


Thank you.


----------



## friday13bride

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2303918
> 
> My reset, I don't really love it tho...



I think it's gorgeous! Was it supposed to have a gap between the halo and center stone?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

friday13bride said:


> I think it's gorgeous! Was it supposed to have a gap between the halo and center stone?



Exactly... We discussed a "floating" halo...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm upset because the center stone is mine so I'm stuck with an old much smaller solitaire and band while I wait for them to reset it again...


----------



## friday13bride

I've honestly never seen a floating halo I *loved*.. I personally love the look of the seemless halo, but I'm biased as I have a floral halo.
I totally get that you would be disappointed as its not what you thought you were getting... But it is a beautiful beautiful reset. Have you voiced your disappointment with your jeweler? If not, I hope you do.. he/she should have done what was spec'd out and promised.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

friday13bride said:


> I've honestly never seen a floating halo I *loved*.. I personally love the look of the seemless halo, but I'm biased as I have a floral halo.
> I totally get that you would be disappointed as its not what you thought you were getting... But it is a beautiful beautiful reset. Have you voiced your disappointment with your jeweler? If not, I hope you do.. he/she should have done what was spec'd out and promised.



I did. The jewelers were insisting that they improved what I wanted. I had then remove my stone and issue a refund to my debut card. They are ordering in a new semi mount, if it doesn't meet my needs it will be designed at a restyle event or something...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I pulled out an old set and I kinda like it. Now I'm playing with the idea of setting my larger diamond in a six prong simple Tiffany style solitaire setting and buying an eternity band...


----------



## HauteRN

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I did. The jewelers were insisting that they improved what I wanted. I had then remove my stone and issue a refund to my debut card. They are ordering in a new semi mount, if it doesn't meet my needs it will be designed at a restyle event or something...



I personally don't like any gap between the halo and diamond, so I thought your reset look perfect! That being said, *you* should love it, so don't settle


----------



## jeninvan

the1kayladawn said:


> Hahaha I know it's so funny; you never know who you run into on here. I frequent on here; love staring at everyone's goodies.
> 
> So glad you love your ring, we were really sad when it left the store  You're right, in Edmonton it's rare to get people with fantastic taste... But be proud you're a member of that group.
> 
> It's amazing. You are one very lucky lady Jennifer



Aww you're too sweet thank you.  My husband said the best thing about moving here is that there aren't that many places to shop hence saving him more money lol.  Btw Marshall's is open in south common when there today and they had quit a few selections (dolce gabbana Gucci ferragamo etc). It was a madhouse then again I was part of that mad group lol


----------



## MissCara

Looks like this: custom made .75 carat perfect blue untreated sapphire in white gold.


----------



## chessmont

What a beautiful sapphire!!!!!


----------



## kaitydid

MissCara said:


> Looks like this: custom made .75 carat perfect blue untreated sapphire in white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305141
> View attachment 2305142



OMG! That color of blue is so gorgeous!


----------



## nc.girl

MissCara said:


> Looks like this: custom made .75 carat perfect blue untreated sapphire in white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305141
> View attachment 2305142



Wow, that's one gorgeous sapphire...such an amazing shade of blue!


----------



## jeninvan

MissCara said:


> Looks like this: custom made .75 carat perfect blue untreated sapphire in white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305141
> View attachment 2305142



Beautiful!!!  In a sucker for sapphire


----------



## the1kayladawn

jeninvan said:


> Aww you're too sweet thank you.  My husband said the best thing about moving here is that there aren't that many places to shop hence saving him more money lol.  Btw Marshall's is open in south common when there today and they had quit a few selections (dolce gabbana Gucci ferragamo etc). It was a madhouse then again I was part of that mad group lol



Hahhaha- I was there yesterday and today too. Gonna now wait until the excitement dies down!


----------



## jeninvan

the1kayladawn said:


> Hahhaha- I was there yesterday and today too. Gonna now wait until the excitement dies down!



I was there today also...I liked the fact that they carried lanvin and McCartney purses however don't really think they're that great of a deal (I think only about 30% off)


----------



## shoes319

Here's my ER - small but so clear and sparkly and I love that he picked it out at a local small gem of a store and...asked my parents' permission first and gave it to me on a trip to Costa Rica!

 Stats are: .60, SII, D color - wedding in 4 weeks!


----------



## freshie2096

shoes319 said:


> Here's my ER - small but so clear and sparkly and I love that he picked it out at a local small gem of a store and...asked my parents' permission first and gave it to me on a trip to Costa Rica!
> 
> Stats are: .60, SII, D color - wedding in 4 weeks!
> 
> View attachment 2308183



Beautiful and congrats!


----------



## Listea

Beautiful rings ladies.
I want to share mine too. Just got it 2 weeks ago.. I can't stop staring at it. 
I don't know what is the specs yet, only the size of center stone which is 1.76.
It look pretty clear and white to me most of the time.


----------



## Listea

MissCara said:


> Looks like this: custom made .75 carat perfect blue untreated sapphire in white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305141
> View attachment 2305142


Lovely ring.. U must've gotten plenty of compliments,


----------



## MYH

Hi everyone - I just got my ering reset.  I have enjoyed seeing pics of everyone else's and thought I would share mine.


----------



## nc.girl

MYH said:


> Hi everyone - I just got my ering reset.  I have enjoyed seeing pics of everyone else's and thought I would share mine.
> View attachment 2309158



Classic and beautiful!


----------



## B@gCr@zy

debssx3 said:


> I absolutely love your ring! So beautiful! Just the ring I hope to get one day.  &#128522;&#128525;



Thanks so much


----------



## bella601

MYH said:


> Hi everyone - I just got my ering reset.  I have enjoyed seeing pics of everyone else's and thought I would share mine.
> View attachment 2309158



Beautiful


----------



## Noramor

So many beautiful rings!!

This is my engagement ring in WG together with my Kelly ring in RG;


----------



## beastofthefields

shoes319 said:


> Here's my ER - small but so clear and sparkly and I love that he picked it out at a local small gem of a store and...asked my parents' permission first and gave it to me on a trip to Costa Rica!
> 
> Stats are: .60, SII, D color - wedding in 4 weeks!
> 
> View attachment 2308183



That's so pretty and dainty. Perfect. Congrats. Will you post a pic with your wedding band once you're married as well please? Would like to see what they look like together! xx


----------



## beastofthefields

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2303918
> 
> My reset, I don't really love it tho...




Ooooh, that's LOVELY.  I want it......   xxxxxx  so sparkly, very beautiful. Congrats xxx


----------



## beastofthefields

MissCara said:


> Looks like this: custom made .75 carat perfect blue untreated sapphire in white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305141
> View attachment 2305142



Wow, that's as blue as the sea, I LOVE it. Congrats, your fella has an eye for beautiufl things! Stunning ring, I've never seen a blue quite so vivid!! xxxx


----------



## beastofthefields

muranogrl said:


> I've shared before but I wanted to share this pic that I took today with my iPhone. It was sparkling a beautiful rainbow of colors and you can kind if see it in the pic



WOAH!  Inearly fell of my chair when that flashed up on my screen....you ought to put a warning up before uploading images like this.... **WARNING** Stunning diamond ring alert..... :weird: I am drooling.....literally! Stunning!


----------



## beastofthefields

needloub said:


> Just when you think "never," it will happen one day!



I hope so for me too.....I still have not got a man or a ring maybe one day! x


----------



## beastofthefields

gelala said:


> hi everyone! it's been about 2 years since i got engaged. married  on 11/14/12 in hawaii
> 
> ~ beautiful! love it xx


----------



## mom4allboys

I've had my ER and wedding band a long time but recently added my mom's wedding band to my finger. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## needloub

beastofthefields said:


> I hope so for me too.....I still have not got a man or a ring maybe one day! x


----------



## shoes319

Thank you and I definitely will!  



beastofthefields said:


> That's so pretty and dainty. Perfect. Congrats. Will you post a pic with your wedding band once you're married as well please? Would like to see what they look like together! xx


----------



## beastofthefields

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2294366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my set! I've been married for 2 years. When I got engaged I could recite the specs at the drop of a dime. But now I don't remember everything, lol. I just think its beautiful.



Well!...I don't _*THINK*_ it's beautiful.... ......

......I _*KNOW*_  it's beautiful...... 

Wow, this thread floors me. Everytime I think I've seen the most beautiful ring ever...along comes someone like you.....with a stunner.

You are one very blessed lady, your man adores you, quite obvious!!  xx


----------



## beastofthefields

needloub said:


>



:kiss: x


----------



## beastofthefields

2sanguinehearts said:


> Here is my Victor Canera single-cut, multi-row pave halo w/ 2.4ct OEC center.



I shouldn't come on this thread....all it does is make me drool like a badger watching a hedgehog!!

This is a stunner - reminds me of Khloe Kardashian's ring when she first got engaged! It's really really stunningly beautiful - like ice!!   xx


----------



## mrsjcfk

beastofthefields said:


> Well!...I don't _*THINK*_ it's beautiful.... ......
> 
> ......I _*KNOW*_  it's beautiful......
> 
> Wow, this thread floors me. Everytime I think I've seen the most beautiful ring ever...along comes someone like you.....with a stunner.
> 
> You are one very blessed lady, your man adores you, quite obvious!!  xx



You're so kind, Thank you very much! Yes, my husband does adore me and I adore him!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

congratulations to all the newly engaged, and as usual every e-ring posted here is lovely!!


----------



## JmLola

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.


wow! I know a 2.65 would be large, but it looks HUGE on your hands! What ring size are you? If you don't mind answering, of course.


----------



## Missrocks

EpiFanatic said:


> Not sure if I posted it here since the reset.
> 
> F, VS1, 2.59 carats, 3X, size 4.5
> side stones 4 x .3 carats, E-F, VS


LOVE This turned out beautiful. So classic and elegant. So glad I had a little time to search this thread


----------



## cloud9

Hubby was nice enough to upgrade my ring last spring.


----------



## beautywinkieee

4everLV said:


> Center: 1.51, G, VS2
> Sidestones: 0.50 total, G, VS/SI
> Metal: 19k white gold
> Ring size: 4.5



OMG! I love your ring, I was wondering where did you get this ring from? And do you know the price range :>


----------



## mrsjcfk

I love looking at these pictures! You ladies have some stunning pieces!


----------



## karo

cloud9 said:


> Hubby was nice enough to upgrade my ring last spring.



Gorgeous! Love your set.


----------



## DebbieAnn

beautywinkieee said:


> OMG! I love your ring, I was wondering where did you get this ring from? And do you know the price range :>


 

*The original post with her ring was 2 1/2 years ago.*


----------



## anya0817

joining the thread.... Here is a pic of my e-ring and 2 wedding bands.


----------



## ulla

anya0817 said:


> joining the thread.... Here is a pic of my e-ring and 2 wedding bands.


WOW


----------



## RedPoppies

anya0817 said:


> joining the thread.... Here is a pic of my e-ring and 2 wedding bands.


 
Beautiful set! Do you have any photos of it on your hand?


----------



## anya0817

RedPoppies said:


> Beautiful set! Do you have any photos of it on your hand?



here it is... I seldom do the 3 stack since i feel it is too much so for everyday wear I use the thin band and when i go out i use the eternity with the e-ring.


----------



## lolaswann

anya0817 said:


> here it is... I seldom do the 3 stack since i feel it is too much so for everyday wear I use the thin band and when i go out i use the eternity with the e-ring.


Beautiful set!  So versatile too.


----------



## basicandorganic

I got this last week, totally surreal and I'm on cloud nine. Thought I'd share as it means a lot to me!  (I think the TW is 0.33 and I'm a size 3.5 but this picture is from before I dealt with sizing and stuff.)


----------



## secw1977

basicandorganic said:


> I got this last week, totally surreal and I'm on cloud nine. Thought I'd share as it means a lot to me!  (I think the TW is 0.33 and I'm a size 3.5 but this picture is from before I dealt with sizing and stuff.)


Beautiful. Congratulations x


----------



## HauteRN

basicandorganic said:


> I got this last week, totally surreal and I'm on cloud nine. Thought I'd share as it means a lot to me!  (I think the TW is 0.33 and I'm a size 3.5 but this picture is from before I dealt with sizing and stuff.)



Congrats!!! Love it!


----------



## emcosmo1639

basicandorganic said:


> I got this last week, totally surreal and I'm on cloud nine. Thought I'd share as it means a lot to me!  (I think the TW is 0.33 and I'm a size 3.5 but this picture is from before I dealt with sizing and stuff.)



What a beautiful ring!  I love it!


----------



## bigdilove

Heres my upgrade. 5ct engagement ring with double side baguettes and my tiffany 3mm lucida. Not sure why it loaded sideways..


----------



## bigdilove

Heres another


----------



## maisiebelle

My beautiful sapphire halo ring from Brian Gavin Diamonds


----------



## kaitydid

basicandorganic said:


> I got this last week, totally surreal and I'm on cloud nine. Thought I'd share as it means a lot to me!  (I think the TW is 0.33 and I'm a size 3.5 but this picture is from before I dealt with sizing and stuff.)



Oh, I love how dainty your ring is! It looks so beautiful on your hand. Congrats!


----------



## slowlikehoney

basicandorganic said:


> I got this last week, totally surreal and I'm on cloud nine. Thought I'd share as it means a lot to me!  (I think the TW is 0.33 and I'm a size 3.5 but this picture is from before I dealt with sizing and stuff.)



I really love this! Love the more delicate rings.


----------



## Younglove




----------



## anne1218

My very first original Ering


----------



## anne1218

Same diamond different setting


----------



## anne1218

Got this when he had our daughter, princess = princess cut yellow diamond


----------



## anne1218

Got another one for our 10 years anniversary!


----------



## KW1

bigdilove said:


> Heres my upgrade. 5ct engagement ring with double side baguettes and my tiffany 3mm lucida. Not sure why it loaded sideways..



Wow, it's stunningly big and beautiful.  I love the design.  Congrats on 10 years! Woohoo!


----------



## KW1

anne1218 said:


> Got another one for our 10 years anniversary!



Wow, two 10 year upgrades in a row.  They are all so beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## lazeny

maisiebelle said:


> My beautiful sapphire halo ring from Brian Gavin Diamonds



Oh my God your ring is absolutely stunning!


----------



## babytoots

bigdilove said:


> Heres my upgrade. 5ct engagement ring with double side baguettes and my tiffany 3mm lucida. Not sure why it loaded sideways..



Speechless!


----------



## Candice0985

maisiebelle said:


> My beautiful sapphire halo ring from Brian Gavin Diamonds



wow what a gorgeous sapphire!


----------



## emcosmo1639

maisiebelle said:


> My beautiful sapphire halo ring from Brian Gavin Diamonds



Gorgeous sapphire!!


----------



## maisiebelle

It's a lab grown sapphire from better than diamond. Cost me less than £100!


----------



## lucydee

anne1218 said:


> Same diamond different setting



Gorgeous! 
I love it!


----------



## bellaCoco

My cartier destinee 1.6 ct. G. Vs1. Excellent cut. 
My fiance wrote on a letter 
"destiny brought us together, may destinee make it forever." 
We got engaged in St. Lucia - Caribbeans. &#9829;


----------



## nc.girl

maisiebelle said:


> It's a lab grown sapphire from better than diamond. Cost me less than £100!



Really?! Wow, you'd never know from looking at it...it's stunning, and the setting is gorgeous!


----------



## RedPoppies

bellaCoco said:


> My cartier destinee 1.6 ct. G. Vs1. Excellent cut.
> My fiance wrote on a letter
> "destiny brought us together, may destinee make it forever."
> We got engaged in St. Lucia - Caribbeans. &#9829;


 
How clever and sweet of your fiance! *Beautiful *ring! Congratulations!


----------



## karo

bellaCoco said:


> My cartier destinee 1.6 ct. G. Vs1. Excellent cut.
> My fiance wrote on a letter
> "destiny brought us together, may destinee make it forever."
> We got engaged in St. Lucia - Caribbeans. &#9829;


Stunning ring and what a romantic fiance! Congrats!


----------



## NJU73K

bellaCoco said:


> My cartier destinee 1.6 ct. G. Vs1. Excellent cut.
> My fiance wrote on a letter
> "destiny brought us together, may destinee make it forever."
> We got engaged in St. Lucia - Caribbeans. &#9829;



Congrats!  That's such a beautiful ring!


----------



## Dany_37

bellaCoco said:


> My cartier destinee 1.6 ct. G. Vs1. Excellent cut.
> My fiance wrote on a letter
> "destiny brought us together, may destinee make it forever."
> We got engaged in St. Lucia - Caribbeans. &#9829;


 

Awww, this is sugary sweet!  CONGRATULATIONS!!  It's stunning!


----------



## baton

cloud9 said:


> Hubby was nice enough to upgrade my ring last spring.


 
Absolutely love your ring!!!!  It's gorgeous.  can I ask what the specs are for the ring?


----------



## baton

bellaCoco said:


> My cartier destinee 1.6 ct. G. Vs1. Excellent cut.
> My fiance wrote on a letter
> "destiny brought us together, may destinee make it forever."
> We got engaged in St. Lucia - Caribbeans. &#9829;


 
Your ring is soo beautiful!!!  I never seriously thought about getting a halo ring til I saw yours.


----------



## Docjeun

anne1218 said:


> Same diamond different setting


That's a beauty!


----------



## babytoots

baton said:


> Your ring is soo beautiful!!!  I never seriously thought about getting a halo ring til I saw yours.



Gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## needloub

bigdilove said:


> Heres another



Super gorgeous!


----------



## bellaCoco

baton said:


> Your ring is soo beautiful!!!  I never seriously thought about getting a halo ring til I saw yours.



Hi baton. Thanks im glad u like it! 
I made another photo for u. It's gorgeous! The sidestones are great as they make the centerstone look even bigger and add a extra sparkle ) shame it's so hard to capture the sparkle of a diamond with a camera...

Sure yours will be amazing too!!!


----------



## bellaCoco

baton said:


> Your ring is soo beautiful!!!  I never seriously thought about getting a halo ring til I saw yours.



Think photo didn't upload


----------



## baton

bellaCoco said:


> Think photo didn't upload


 
Thanks for the additional photos. Your ring looks ever more gorgeous close up!!!


----------



## cloud9

baton said:


> Absolutely love your ring!!!!  It's gorgeous.  can I ask what the specs are for the ring?



Hi Baton,

Thanks!  Here are the specs:

Carat weight: 1.16
Certificate: GIA
Color: I
Shape: Round
Clarity: SI1
Cut: Excellent
Depth %:61.90
Girdle: Medium-
Table %:56.00
Culet:NN
Polish:Excellent
Symmetry:Excellent
Fluorescence:None
L/W/D (mm): 6.71*6.77*4.17
HCA: 1.4

Setting is a plain 6 prong platinum setting, both diamond and setting are from James Allen.  I have been very pleased with the stones I've received from them.  I posted my first ring, with a .56 carat hearts & arrows in this thread a few years ago.  It was a beautiful stone as well.


----------



## baton

thanks for the spec details!!!  It's funny cuz I was just on JA's website this afternoon for the first time taking a look and comparing JA with Blue Nile     There's sooo much to choose from and this forum has been really opening my eyes to all the beautiful possibilities  



cloud9 said:


> Hi Baton,
> 
> Thanks!  Here are the specs:
> 
> Carat weight: 1.16
> Certificate: GIA
> Color: I
> Shape: Round
> Clarity: SI1
> Cut: Excellent
> Depth %:61.90
> Girdle: Medium-
> Table %:56.00
> Culet:NN
> Polish:Excellent
> Symmetry:Excellent
> Fluorescence:None
> L/W/D (mm): 6.71*6.77*4.17
> HCA: 1.4
> 
> Setting is a plain 6 prong platinum setting, both diamond and setting are from James Allen.  I have been very pleased with the stones I've received from them.  I posted my first ring, with a .56 carat hearts & arrows in this thread a few years ago.  It was a beautiful stone as well.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Just bought the eternity and I &#10084; them together!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2331228





Idk why my pics won't show up...


----------



## cloud9

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2331716
> 
> Idk why my pics won't show up...


Beautiful and classic set, NLVOEWITHLV!


----------



## baton

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2331716
> 
> Idk why my pics won't show up...


 
the eternity band is stunning with your beautiful engagement ring.  too bad the photos are coming up a bit blurry but i'm sure that it's even more breathtaking in person


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

cloud9 said:


> Beautiful and classic set, NLVOEWITHLV!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

baton said:


> the eternity band is stunning with your beautiful engagement ring.  too bad the photos are coming up a bit blurry but i'm sure that it's even more breathtaking in person



Thank you so much! I took the pic with my iPhone and swiped to enlarge so that may be why it's blurry!!! It's so sparkly in person, I wish I could capture it in picture!!!


----------



## cologne

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you so much! I took the pic with my iPhone and swiped to enlarge so that may be why it's blurry!!! It's so sparkly in person, I wish I could capture it in picture!!!



your set is soo beautiful! (try using the makro setting (the little flower sign) with your camera/phone for a better focus)


----------



## YingLim

I'm engaged! Mine's a 1.08carat In HW micropave setting. F color, vs2 and excellent cut. So happy! ^.^


----------



## YingLim

I don't know why my photos won't load. Sorry guys


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My attempt at some artistic shots... Too bad he kept trying to use his fat little hand to take them off his toe!


----------



## u580729

Hello All. I wanted to share my 4yr reset. We used my original 2.25ct princess cut center stone. This was my first time wearing my engagement ring with both bands, it just seems like a little too much. I usually only wear one and the other on my right hand.  

The setting was custom made, my husband wanted larger stones to be used for the halo and setting. The halo is set high. The ring was way more than what I was expecting. The second band was a surprise. I couldn't believe it was mine. My husband real went above and beyond. I absolutely love it!!! It is a total weight including both bands is 5.75cts, VS1, H color, WG. Thanks


----------



## u580729

YingLim said:


> I don't know why my photos won't load. Sorry guys


Nice setting...


----------



## Jujubay

u580729 said:


> Hello All. I wanted to share my 4yr reset. We used my original 2.25ct princess cut center stone. This was my first time wearing my engagement ring with both bands, it just seems like a little too much. I usually only wear one and the other on my right hand.
> 
> The setting was custom made, my husband wanted larger stones to be used for the halo and setting. The halo is set high. The ring was way more than what I was expecting. The second band was a surprise. I couldn't believe it was mine. My husband real went above and beyond. I absolutely love it!!! It is a total weight including both bands is 5.75cts, VS1, H color, WG. Thanks



beautiful!


----------



## friday13bride

u580729 said:


> Hello All. I wanted to share my 4yr reset. We used my original 2.25ct princess cut center stone. This was my first time wearing my engagement ring with both bands, it just seems like a little too much. I usually only wear one and the other on my right hand.
> 
> The setting was custom made, my husband wanted larger stones to be used for the halo and setting. The halo is set high. The ring was way more than what I was expecting. The second band was a surprise. I couldn't believe it was mine. My husband real went above and beyond. I absolutely love it!!! It is a total weight including both bands is 5.75cts, VS1, H color, WG. Thanks



Wowzer!! Beautiful!! I love the larger halo!


----------



## HauteRN

u580729 said:


> Hello All. I wanted to share my 4yr reset. We used my original 2.25ct princess cut center stone. This was my first time wearing my engagement ring with both bands, it just seems like a little too much. I usually only wear one and the other on my right hand.
> 
> The setting was custom made, my husband wanted larger stones to be used for the halo and setting. The halo is set high. The ring was way more than what I was expecting. The second band was a surprise. I couldn't believe it was mine. My husband real went above and beyond. I absolutely love it!!! It is a total weight including both bands is 5.75cts, VS1, H color, WG. Thanks



Beautiful! Have you tried wearing a band on each side of your engagement ring (sandwiching your engagement ring)? I have two bands and a halo and that is how I wear mine 

Congrats! Wear them in good health &#128522;


----------



## Rebeccaapril

. 

I'm not sure if I should send it back and have it made the way I asked and ask for a bigger halo or just keep it. Tacori took almost 8 weeks to make it.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Rebeccaapril said:


> View attachment 2334871
> 
> 
> View attachment 2334873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm not sure if I should send it back and have it made the way I asked and ask for a bigger halo or just keep it. Tacori took almost 8 weeks to make it.



I like it, but I sent my halo back because I wasn't happy with it. So l'll tell you the same, if you aren't over the moon with it def send it back and have it done how you want it!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Here's mine... I was so heart broken. It was supposed to be "floating" so that the distinction between the solitaire and halo is more noticeable. Hope that made sense!


----------



## Rebeccaapril

Pretty. I wanted my halo a little more like yours. Was yours a custom ring? I don't even know if tacori would take it back. Well I'm assuming sinde either they or my store messed it up they probably would. I just feel bad like I'm being picky. But it is my ring. Haha.


----------



## RedPoppies

u580729 said:


> Hello All. I wanted to share my 4yr reset. We used my original 2.25ct princess cut center stone. This was my first time wearing my engagement ring with both bands, it just seems like a little too much. I usually only wear one and the other on my right hand.
> 
> The setting was custom made, my husband wanted larger stones to be used for the halo and setting. The halo is set high. The ring was way more than what I was expecting. The second band was a surprise. I couldn't believe it was mine. My husband real went above and beyond. I absolutely love it!!! It is a total weight including both bands is 5.75cts, VS1, H color, WG. Thanks


 
What a fabulous ring!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Rebeccaapril said:


> Pretty. I wanted my halo a little more like yours. Was yours a custom ring? I don't even know if tacori would take it back. Well I'm assuming sinde either they or my store messed it up they probably would. I just feel bad like I'm being picky. But it is my ring. Haha.



Thank you. Yes this ring was custom. The setting was cast locally and the center diamond is mine from another set. It's beautiful, just not what I wanted! I hope yours gets resolved. Insist that they expedite since you already waited like 2 months and this was their screw up!


----------



## Rebeccaapril

I never thought of asking them to expedite it. I don't know why I actually felt bad that they messed up. I guess cause I didn't want to wait. I have read some tacori horror stories online and this ring came back good, so I guess I'm also afraid they could possibly mess up a new ring. I'm afraid to call the store. Haha


----------



## u580729

friday13bride said:


> Wowzer!! Beautiful!! I love the larger halo!


Thank you so much.


----------



## u580729

RedPoppies said:


> What a fabulous ring!


Thank you so much!


----------



## u580729

HauteRN said:


> Beautiful! Have you tried wearing a band on each side of your engagement ring (sandwiching your engagement ring)? I have two bands and a halo and that is how I wear mine
> 
> Congrats! Wear them in good health &#128522;


Thank you. I've tried wearing them both ways (sandwiched and stacked),  however it still seems like a little to much. I will wear both on those days I want extra bling


----------



## u580729

Jujubay said:


> beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## u580729

RedPoppies said:


> What a fabulous ring!


Thank you.. I love it!


----------



## baton

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2334190
> 
> View attachment 2334191
> 
> View attachment 2334192
> 
> My attempt at some artistic shots... Too bad he kept trying to use his fat little hand to take them off his toe!


 
ahahahah.... your baby's toe with your rings is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## designer1

u580729 said:


> Hello All. I wanted to share my 4yr reset. We used my original 2.25ct princess cut center stone. This was my first time wearing my engagement ring with both bands, it just seems like a little too much. I usually only wear one and the other on my right hand.
> 
> The setting was custom made, my husband wanted larger stones to be used for the halo and setting. The halo is set high. The ring was way more than what I was expecting. The second band was a surprise. I couldn't believe it was mine. My husband real went above and beyond. I absolutely love it!!! It is a total weight including both bands is 5.75cts, VS1, H color, WG. Thanks



I think it looks absolutely perfect with two bands..WOW!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Just got engaged over the weekend-so happy to share my precious  
2.27 GIA Triple Ex, VS1 2.65 tcw


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

baton said:


> ahahahah.... your baby's toe with your rings is soooo cute!!!!



Thank you!!! &#128522;


----------



## u580729

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Just got engaged over the weekend-so happy to share my precious
> 2.27 GIA Triple Ex, VS1 2.65 tcw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335447


Congrats!!!! Lovely ring!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

u580729 said:


> Congrats!!!! Lovely ring!



Thank you so much!


----------



## zippie

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Just got engaged over the weekend-so happy to share my precious
> 2.27 GIA Triple Ex, VS1 2.65 tcw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335447


 

Beautiful!  Congratulations.


----------



## karo

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Just got engaged over the weekend-so happy to share my precious
> 2.27 GIA Triple Ex, VS1 2.65 tcw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335447


Love your ring! Congratulations!


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Just got engaged over the weekend-so happy to share my precious
> 2.27 GIA Triple Ex, VS1 2.65 tcw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335447



Oh congratulations ChocoAvantGarde! Your ring is stunning.


----------



## friday13bride

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Just got engaged over the weekend-so happy to share my precious
> 2.27 GIA Triple Ex, VS1 2.65 tcw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335447



Congratulations!
Your ring is STUNNING!!


----------



## megt10

Here is my new engagement ring. DH asked me to renew our vows a few months ago and gave me this  GIA VS1 Color D 2.2  center stone surrounded by another 3 cts of diamonds.


----------



## bellaCoco

megt10 said:


> Here is my new engagement ring. DH asked me to renew our vows a few months ago and gave me this  GIA VS1 Color D 2.2  center stone surrounded by another 3 cts of diamonds.



Wow I am sure it sparkles like crazy!!!


----------



## Souzie

megt10 said:


> Here is my new engagement ring. DH asked me to renew our vows a few months ago and gave me this  GIA VS1 Color D 2.2  center stone surrounded by another 3 cts of diamonds.



I love it Meg!  D is my favorite color...beautiful!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

megt10 said:


> Here is my new engagement ring. DH asked me to renew our vows a few months ago and gave me this  GIA VS1 Color D 2.2  center stone surrounded by another 3 cts of diamonds.



Beautiful Meg, just like it's owner!


----------



## mrs moulds

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Just got engaged over the weekend-so happy to share my precious
> 2.27 GIA Triple Ex, VS1 2.65 tcw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335447



Beautiful!

Congrats on your engagement !


----------



## mrs moulds

megt10 said:


> Here is my new engagement ring. DH asked me to renew our vows a few months ago and gave me this  GIA VS1 Color D 2.2  center stone surrounded by another 3 cts of diamonds.



Dayhum! Speechless !


----------



## needloub

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Just got engaged over the weekend-so happy to share my precious
> 2.27 GIA Triple Ex, VS1 2.65 tcw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335447



Congrats!  It's gorgeous and I love your nail color!


----------



## megt10

bellaCoco said:


> Wow I am sure it sparkles like crazy!!!


It does, it has made taking pics difficult.


xsouzie said:


> I love it Meg!  D is my favorite color...beautiful!!!


Thank you so much Xsouzie.


lanasyogamama said:


> Beautiful Meg, just like it's owner!



Aww, thank you L. You are very kind!


----------



## megt10

mrs moulds said:


> Dayhum! Speechless !



Lol, so was I.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Here is my new engagement ring. DH asked me to renew our vows a few months ago and gave me this  GIA VS1 Color D 2.2  center stone surrounded by another 3 cts of diamonds.



gorgeous ring


----------



## BulgeBracket

Hi everyone - was a bit shy to come out of lurking quietly here, this is my simple ring.


----------



## GoGlam

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi everyone - was a bit shy to come out of lurking quietly here, this is my simple ring.



Beautiful stone! May I ask, what are its specifications?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

megt10 said:


> Here is my new engagement ring. DH asked me to renew our vows a few months ago and gave me this  GIA VS1 Color D 2.2  center stone surrounded by another 3 cts of diamonds.



This is so pretty to me and l'm not usually a fan of princess cuts!!! It's so big and sparkly and full of diamonds it's a statement by itself even without a band!!!


----------



## NWGal

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi everyone - was a bit shy to come out of lurking quietly here, this is my simple ring.



Stunning.  Glad you came out of hiding!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi everyone - was a bit shy to come out of lurking quietly here, this is my simple ring.



I love the classic elegance of a simple solitaire. Plus the possibilities are endless with bands, guards, semi mounts etc!!!


----------



## BulgeBracket

Thanks for your kind words.  I'm sorry I'm not sure how to quote your messages in my reply... the earlier ring is a 2.03crt, H VS2.  This is the upgrade I'm eyeing.  It has not even been set into a ring yet. This unset stone is a 5.04crt F VS2.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BulgeBracket said:


> Thanks for your kind words.  I'm sorry I'm not sure how to quote your messages in my reply... the earlier ring is a 2.03crt, H VS2.  This is the upgrade I'm eyeing.  It has not even been set into a ring yet. This unset stone is a 5.04crt F VS2.



I wish I could pull off such a huge stone! I have short fingers that are usually 4.5 or less. I can only go up to 1.5 before I think it looks bad on me... Good for dh's wallet, bad for me!!!


----------



## graebelle

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi everyone - was a bit shy to come out of lurking quietly here, this is my simple ring.


beautiful... congrats


----------



## needloub

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi everyone - was a bit shy to come out of lurking quietly here, this is my simple ring.



There is nothing "simple" about your beautiful ring!


----------



## megt10

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> This is so pretty to me and l'm not usually a fan of princess cuts!!! It's so big and sparkly and full of diamonds it's a statement by itself even without a band!!!



Thank you.


----------



## megt10

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi everyone - was a bit shy to come out of lurking quietly here, this is my simple ring.



Simply stunning.!


----------



## GoGlam

BulgeBracket said:


> Thanks for your kind words.  I'm sorry I'm not sure how to quote your messages in my reply... the earlier ring is a 2.03crt, H VS2.  This is the upgrade I'm eyeing.  It has not even been set into a ring yet. This unset stone is a 5.04crt F VS2.



Both stones are gorgeous! Something really struck me with the 2.03 stone


----------



## BulgeBracket

GoGlam said:


> Both stones are gorgeous! Something really struck me with the 2.03 stone



GG, I obsessively clean my ring everyday LOL.  It is fun starting to interact with the members in this forum.


----------



## GoGlam

BulgeBracket said:


> GG, I obsessively clean my ring everyday LOL.  It is fun starting to interact with the members in this forum.



We're happy to have you here!

When are you deciding on an upgrade?


----------



## BulgeBracket

Last one.  This is my original ering from 10 years ago, HVS2, 1.1crt... and side by side with the 2.03crt.  Because of the way the 1.1crt is set (higher up with some 'petal' side stones) it looks similar in size to the 2.03crt from a distance.
**not so shy anymore**


----------



## GoGlam

BulgeBracket said:


> Last one.  This is my original ering from 10 years ago, HVS2, 1.1crt... and side by side with the 2.03crt.  Because of the way the 1.1crt is set (higher up with some 'petal' side stones) it looks similar in size to the 2.03crt from a distance.
> **not so shy anymore**



What an interesting setting!


----------



## NWGal

BulgeBracket said:


> Last one.  This is my original ering from 10 years ago, HVS2, 1.1crt... and side by side with the 2.03crt.  Because of the way the 1.1crt is set (higher up with some 'petal' side stones) it looks similar in size to the 2.03crt from a distance.
> **not so shy anymore**



Unique setting, it's beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BulgeBracket

GoGlam said:


> We're happy to have you here!
> 
> When are you deciding on an upgrade?


I'm considering the 5.04c cushion cut.... I have not decided because it's pricey and I won't get to wear it very often considering that I work in a conservative industry. Will post some pictures once I have decided and in the meantime I will just get my daily eye candy from this thread. Never fails to brighten my day !!


----------



## skyqueen

BulgeBracket said:


> Thanks for your kind words.  I'm sorry I'm not sure how to quote your messages in my reply... the earlier ring is a 2.03crt, H VS2.  This is the upgrade I'm eyeing.  It has not even been set into a ring yet. This unset stone is a 5.04crt F VS2.



Wowza!


----------



## Hermesaholic

BulgeBracket said:


> I'm considering the 5.04c cushion cut.... I have not decided because it's pricey and I won't get to wear it very often considering that I work in a conservative industry. Will post some pictures once I have decided and in the meantime I will just get my daily eye candy from this thread. Never fails to brighten my day !!


Honestly save your money....your round is stunning and classic.  The big cushion is certainly gorgeous and impressive but your round is beautiful and from what you say suits your life.  just my two cents.


----------



## pingubi

Hi everyone..I got engaged last August and this is my rings. Thanks for letting me share here.


----------



## mrs moulds

Still wearing my granny's e-ring along with my diamond and my dad's wedding bands.


----------



## StaffieMom1971

Hello Everyone.  Love all your rings.  I'm a MAJOR lurker and have finally decided to share mine.  Been married for 10 years.  Engagement was upgraded this year.  It went from a 1.10ct to 3.35ct, E color, VS.  hopefully picture isn't too dark.


----------



## bella601

StaffieMom1971 said:


> Hello Everyone.  Love all your rings.  I'm a MAJOR lurker and have finally decided to share mine.  Been married for 10 years.  Engagement was upgraded this year.  It went from a 1.10ct to 3.35ct, E color, VS.  hopefully picture isn't too dark.



Beautiful


----------



## bella601

megt10 said:


> Here is my new engagement ring. DH asked me to renew our vows a few months ago and gave me this  GIA VS1 Color D 2.2  center stone surrounded by another 3 cts of diamonds.



Beautiful set


----------



## megt10

bella601 said:


> Beautiful set



Thank you so much.


----------



## needloub

StaffieMom1971 said:


> Hello Everyone.  Love all your rings.  I'm a MAJOR lurker and have finally decided to share mine.  Been married for 10 years.  Engagement was upgraded this year.  It went from a 1.10ct to 3.35ct, E color, VS.  hopefully picture isn't too dark.



Gorgeous!  I love your band as well!


----------



## StaffieMom1971

needloub said:


> Gorgeous!  I love your band as well!


Thank you.  My husband asked if I wanted to update as well but I said no.  This is the one piece of jewelry that I won't ever change.  I love this forum and everyone on it!  So happy I found it by accident.


----------



## baton

6310254 said:


> This is my e-ring and wedding band


 
wow, i am blown away by how flawless your diamond looks!!!  do you mind if i ask you about the specs?  thanks


----------



## baton

I love looking at everyone's gorgeous rings and I really appreciate people sharing what they own as it's been helpful in deciding on what e-ring to get.   

There's tons of postings of ring photos from the top (which i love cuz you get to see the size and sparkle) but i would love if others can share what your ring looks like from the side (I'm still debating on what setting to get).


----------



## Dany_37

StaffieMom1971 said:


> Hello Everyone. Love all your rings. I'm a MAJOR lurker and have finally decided to share mine. Been married for 10 years. Engagement was upgraded this year. It went from a 1.10ct to 3.35ct, E color, VS. hopefully picture isn't too dark.


 

Love, Love, Love, Love, Love!!  All that I can say!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BulgeBracket said:


> Last one.  This is my original ering from 10 years ago, HVS2, 1.1crt... and side by side with the 2.03crt.  Because of the way the 1.1crt is set (higher up with some 'petal' side stones) it looks similar in size to the 2.03crt from a distance.
> **not so shy anymore**



It is a beautiful and unique setting


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi everyone - was a bit shy to come out of lurking quietly here, this is my simple ring.



It is beautiful!


----------



## Queen J

Everyone has BEAUTIFUL e-rings. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## DonnaHawk

Beautiful.....stunning.....wow


----------



## Queen J

A hand photo........


----------



## avonlea

Gorgeous rings, everyone!


----------



## Queen J

Sorry, I posted another picture of my ring. The photo of my ring with the pumpkin appeared to look like it had black carbon in the diamonds, NO CARBON inclusions in these diamonds. :happydance


----------



## mrs moulds

Queen J said:


> Everyone has BEAUTIFUL e-rings. Thanks for letting me share



Wow,wow,wow

What a clear picture of such a simply stunning e-ring!


----------



## Queen J

mrs moulds said:


> Wow,wow,wow
> 
> What a clear picture of such a simply stunning e-ring!


Thank you for the kind words mrs moulds


----------



## bella601

Queen J said:


> Everyone has BEAUTIFUL e-rings. Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful


----------



## Queen J

DonnaHawk said:


> Beautiful.....stunning.....wow


Thank you


----------



## Queen J

bella601 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you, and I have to say that the people on TPF are very nice and friendly. Thanks again.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Queen J said:


> Everyone has BEAUTIFUL e-rings. Thanks for letting me share



Doesn't look like carbon spots to me, I thought it was maybe lighting. But that is seriously one beautiful ring!
I love that there are so many different shapes, colors, and sizes yet all so beautiful in their own way!!!


----------



## MJPickled

Beautiful rings


----------



## Twisted

i recently got engaged to my best friend and partner in crime. the ring/design was no surprise since i was there when we picked out the stones and setting and i eagerly waited for the ring to be done and also for him to ask.. didnt wait too long! hehe


----------



## Queen J

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Doesn't look like carbon spots to me, I thought it was maybe lighting. But that is seriously one beautiful ring!
> I love that there are so many different shapes, colors, and sizes yet all so beautiful in their own way!!!


Thank you NLVOEWITHLV. 
I custom designed my ring and had my jeweler make it, it took him two months, all done by hand, carving the wax etc. I love it. Thanks again.


----------



## Queen J

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Doesn't look like carbon spots to me, I thought it was maybe lighting. But that is seriously one beautiful ring!
> I love that there are so many different shapes, colors, and sizes yet all so beautiful in their own way!!!


The ring in the picture is gorgeous! Is it your wedding ring?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Queen J said:


> The ring in the picture is gorgeous! Is it your wedding ring?



Thanks. Which one? I actually have 3 sets at the moment.


Original ering
WG double halo w/ band 


3rd ering
This YG one piece (l recently removed the center stone to set in a new semi mount)


Final??? Maybe &#128522;
New one (wasn't in love sent it back to be reworked)


2nd ering 
Old engagement ring DH bought me with new band (I'm wearing this while I wait on my new one to be fixed)


----------



## jennified_

Just recently engaged! Here is my E-ring


----------



## TechPrincess

beautiful - Congrats


----------



## bella601

Twisted said:


> i recently got engaged to my best friend and partner in crime. the ring/design was no surprise since i was there when we picked out the stones and setting and i eagerly waited for the ring to be done and also for him to ask.. didnt wait too long! hehe



Pretty!


----------



## bella601

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks. Which one? I actually have 3 sets at the moment.
> View attachment 2352120
> 
> Original ering
> WG double halo w/ band
> View attachment 2352121
> 
> 3rd ering
> This YG one piece (l recently removed the center stone to set in a new semi mount)
> View attachment 2352124
> 
> Final??? Maybe &#128522;
> New one (wasn't in love sent it back to be reworked)
> View attachment 2352126
> 
> 2nd ering
> Old engagement ring DH bought me with new band (I'm wearing this while I wait on my new one to be fixed)



I wanna be like you when I grow up!


----------



## bella601

jennified_ said:


> Just recently engaged! Here is my E-ring



Pretty


----------



## GoGlam

jennified_ said:


> Just recently engaged! Here is my E-ring



Gorgeous! I'd love to know the specs on your center stone?


----------



## BrookeJ

Nothing special compared to a lot of gorgeous rings posted here but I love it!!  Got engaged 6.20.13 getting married on 8.8.15!


----------



## GoGlam

BrookeJ said:


> View attachment 2352624
> View attachment 2352626
> 
> Nothing special compared to a lot of gorgeous rings posted here but I love it!!  Got engaged 6.20.13 getting married on 8.8.15!



Very unique!


----------



## BrookeJ

GoGlam said:


> Very unique!


 
Hopefully that's a compliment!!  I wanted something different and I have never seen anything quite like this.  It fits my personality perfectly!


----------



## jennified_

GoGlam said:


> Gorgeous! I'd love to know the specs on your center stone?


 
Thank you! It's 1.71 H Triple Excellent SI2 (white inclusions so not visible to naked eye) My finger size is 4.5


----------



## GoGlam

BrookeJ said:


> Hopefully that's a compliment!!  I wanted something different and I have never seen anything quite like this.  It fits my personality perfectly!



It is  



jennified_ said:


> Thank you! It's 1.71 H Triple Excellent SI2 (white inclusions so not visible to naked eye) My finger size is 4.5



Looks larger than the specs to me!


----------



## ChaneLisette

jennified_ said:


> Just recently engaged! Here is my E-ring



Beautiful! So elegant and dainty.


----------



## FacundaRhose

I stack my band, anniversary and engagement ring. 
nothing extravagant, they're all 14k
the anniversary is about .25ct total weight.
the engagement is from my mother in law, cartier setting, and only about .40ct.
I wear all 3 everyday, it's very simple.

(happily married for 6 years)


----------



## horse17

BrookeJ said:


> View attachment 2352624
> View attachment 2352626
> 
> Nothing special compared to a lot of gorgeous rings posted here but I love it!!  Got engaged 6.20.13 getting married on 8.8.15!


 
very pretty!..is that a double halo?...what size is your center stone?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bella601 said:


> I wanna be like you when I grow up!



Lol! Thanks &#128522; but there are many women here l want to be when I grow up!!!The unfortunate and fortunate thing about TPF is it def makes you want more bags, shoes, and jewelry!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

jennified_ said:


> Just recently engaged! Here is my E-ring



Congrats!!! This ring is beautiful!!! What band will you pair with it?


----------



## madiemic

FacundaRhose said:


> I stack my band, anniversary and engagement ring.
> nothing extravagant, they're all 14k
> the anniversary is about .25ct total weight.
> the engagement is from my mother in law, cartier setting, and only about .40ct.
> I wear all 3 everyday, it's very simple.
> 
> (happily married for 6 years)



I love your rings. Simply yet elegant.


----------



## FacundaRhose

madiemic said:


> I love your rings. Simply yet elegant.



thanks!


----------



## MJDaisy

BrookeJ said:


> View attachment 2352624
> View attachment 2352626
> 
> Nothing special compared to a lot of gorgeous rings posted here but I love it!!  Got engaged 6.20.13 getting married on 8.8.15!



wow i love your ring.


----------



## danistirling

Here's my engagement ring! My boyfriend proposed to me while on our trip to the Dominican Republic! He picked the day I gave him my phone numbers 3 years ago to pop the question, 9/18/13! It was a beautiful proposal on the beach, in the moonlight with a lightning backdrop 

http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g409/danielles5/560074_10200614974925738_804329924_n_zps366c659a.jpg


----------



## UrbanNomad

babytoots said:


> This is mine
> Tiffany 2.52ct, F VVS2




Oh MY.. Can I ask you..what is your finger size?


----------



## Queen J

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks. Which one? I actually have 3 sets at the moment.
> View attachment 2352120
> 
> Original ering
> WG double halo w/ band
> View attachment 2352121
> 
> 3rd ering
> This YG one piece (l recently removed the center stone to set in a new semi mount)
> View attachment 2352124
> 
> Final??? Maybe &#128522;
> New one (wasn't in love sent it back to be reworked)
> View attachment 2352126
> 
> 2nd ering
> Old engagement ring DH bought me with new band (I'm wearing this while I wait on my new one to be fixed)


OH MY!
You sure do have a collection of wedding rings! I really like your original and your other Halo ring AND  I have to mention, your diamond bracelet! Gorgeous!


----------



## Queen J

OMG.....a DUH moment.....answering my own post... I'll get the hang of this sooner or later....looks like later


----------



## BulgeBracket

Hi ladies - my upgrade!


----------



## ulla

Omg


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!



This is probably the hugest solitaire I've ever seen. It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Queen J said:


> OH MY!
> You sure do have a collection of wedding rings! I really like your original and your other Halo ring AND  I have to mention, your diamond bracelet! Gorgeous!



Thank you. My taste in jewelry has changed so much since I was originally engaged... I realize that I love halos, but with a big center stone, that I'm not fond of 3 stone rings (had one, sold it), and finally that I'm not sentimental I like to have options!!! Thank you I love my bracelet as well, my hubby bought it just because and I adore it almost as much as I adore him!


----------



## BulgeBracket

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> This is probably the hugest solitaire I've ever seen. It is gorgeous!!!



Thanks... the sunlight was really strong when I took the pictures outdoors.  Will try to catch some in lowlight


----------



## Docjeun

BrookeJ said:


> View attachment 2352624
> View attachment 2352626
> 
> Nothing special compared to a lot of gorgeous rings posted here but I love it!!  Got engaged 6.20.13 getting married on 8.8.15!


What do you mean, not as special, It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Docjeun

FacundaRhose said:


> I stack my band, anniversary and engagement ring.
> nothing extravagant, they're all 14k
> the anniversary is about .25ct total weight.
> the engagement is from my mother in law, cartier setting, and only about .40ct.
> I wear all 3 everyday, it's very simple.
> 
> (happily married for 6 years)


You are very lucky to have such a nice MIL.


----------



## needloub

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!



This absolutely beautiful!!  Is this oval?  Just beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Docjeun

jennified_ said:


> Just recently engaged! Here is my E-ring


Love it!


----------



## Docjeun

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!


Wow!!!
Can I ask how many carats that is?  It is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## BulgeBracket

Hi ladies- its a modified brilliant cushion cut, 5.04c F vs2


----------



## megt10

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!



Gorgeous.


----------



## CATEYES

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!


Stunning!!!!!!! Love love love it


----------



## jennified_

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Congrats!!! This ring is beautiful!!! What band will you pair with it?



Not sure yet, since most rings won't sit flush I'm wondering if I should get a spacer and add a regular 1.5-2 carat eternity band...


----------



## jennified_

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!



OMG that is gorgeous!!


----------



## FacundaRhose

Trulyadiva said:


> You are very lucky to have such a nice MIL.



thanks! yes, it's a blessing.


----------



## karo

FacundaRhose said:


> I stack my band, anniversary and engagement ring.
> nothing extravagant, they're all 14k
> the anniversary is about .25ct total weight.
> the engagement is from my mother in law, cartier setting, and only about .40ct.
> I wear all 3 everyday, it's very simple.
> 
> (happily married for 6 years)



Love your stack!


----------



## karo

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!



Woow! It's stunning!


----------



## FacundaRhose

karo said:


> Love your stack!



thanks!  it's very plain and simple and I love it like that.


----------



## Docjeun

jennified_ said:


> Not sure yet, since most rings won't sit flush I'm wondering if I should get a spacer and add a regular 1.5-2 carat eternity band...


I have a curved half eternity band and every size stone fits perfectly with it, doesn't matter how large your diamond is, it's great!


----------



## Docjeun

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!


Now that is what Jennifer Anniston should have gotten, yours makes hers look sick.


----------



## unluckystars

I get to add mine now! He gave me the ring a few weeks ago with a created blue sapphire and I replaced the sapphire with a champagne diamond yesterday. I am in love with the pale color on it!


----------



## bujanglapok

He gave me this 19 years ago.. and still happily married for 20 years


----------



## BrookeJ

horse17 said:


> very pretty!..is that a double halo?...what size is your center stone?


 
Thank you!!  It has baguettes that kind of starburst out from the center stone and then a halo around the outside.  The center stone was originally a .5 but FI had it changed out for a .75 which was the largest that the jeweler could fit without it sticking up really high which I did not want.  I had no idea the center stone was being changed so it was a very nice surprise!!


----------



## BrookeJ

MJDaisy said:


> wow i love your ring.


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## BrookeJ

Trulyadiva said:


> What do you mean, not as special, It's beautiful!!!


 
Thank you!!  It's special to me and truly fits my personality so I love it, but some of the rings on here are AMAZING!!


----------



## Dany_37

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!


 
OMG, I would be really careful wearing that as you might find little skaters on that ice!!! 
Simply amazing!!!  My goodness, what are the specs?!?


----------



## Docjeun

BrookeJ said:


> Thank you!!  It's special to me and truly fits my personality so I love it, but some of the rings on here are AMAZING!!


And yours is one of them!


----------



## Stacyy

Just got engaged a few weeks ago and now I have my ring I can add to the collection!






Please excuse the ugly hands!


----------



## needloub

Stacyy said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago and now I have my ring I can add to the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the ugly hands!



Congrats...love the split shank!


----------



## missemily

My e ring and wedding band


----------



## Dany_37

Stacyy said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago and now I have my ring I can add to the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the ugly hands!


 
Congratulations Stacyy...it's stunning!


----------



## BulgeBracket

Dany_37 said:


> OMG, I would be really careful wearing that as you might find little skaters on that ice!!!
> Simply amazing!!!  My goodness, what are the specs?!?





Trulyadiva said:


> Now that is what Jennifer Anniston should have gotten, yours makes hers look sick.



It's 5.04c F VS2


----------



## Dany_37

BulgeBracket said:


> It's 5.04c F VS2


 
A total stunner!  I am in awe, it's beautiful!! :worthy:


----------



## designer1

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!



Why can you see the metal through the diamond..or is that just a bow tie?? I love pear shape diamonds, I know THEY  have a bow tie, not familiar with ovals,  and just curious.


----------



## megt10

Stacyy said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago and now I have my ring I can add to the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the ugly hands!



Congratulations your ring is gorgeous. Your hand is quite pretty actually.


----------



## megt10

missemily said:


> My e ring and wedding band



Beautiful.


----------



## vshp

Just have my ring after yesterday, it's a Tacori, finally have my dream ring. Love to share my joy with u guys


----------



## Queen J

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!


Stunning! It's huge!


----------



## BulgeBracket

designer1 said:


> Why can you see the metal through the diamond..or is that just a bow tie?? I love pear shape diamonds, I know THEY  have a bow tie, not familiar with ovals,  and just curious.



There is a bow tie effect with the diamond.... but somehow at certain angles and under strong light, I think I can see the metal as well.  Im not sure if I'm imagining it but it sure looks like the metal from the pictures.


----------



## Rebeccaapril

vshp said:


> View attachment 2361141
> 
> 
> Just have my ring after yesterday, it's a Tacori, finally have my dream ring. Love to share my joy with u guys



Which tacori Is it? Love tacori I have one too!!


----------



## Margieville

My set is 17+ years old and was custom designed by my hubby. Can't bring myself to update, still love it so much!


----------



## eliwon

Have been browsing both the old and this thread, and would like to make a general comment: There is no Scandinavian tradition for diamond engagement  rings, normally men and women choose  YG or WG identical bands, with inside inscripion of the engagement date and initials. In Norway and Denmark the ring is worn on the right hand, and in Sweden on the left. These rings will also be used as wedding bands, and sometimes the woman receives a diamond ring as a "morning gift", i.e. for the morning after the wedding. Mind you there is a growing tendency for more wornen to be presented with a solitaire as an engagement ring when the man proposes. The size will rarely be larger than half a carat and in a very simple setting. As for the (American?) tradition of an upgrade after some years, I believe is unheard of, and it's very interesting to observe this difference


----------



## horse17

eliwon said:


> Have been browsing both the old and this thread, and would like to make a general comment: There is no Scandinavian tradition for diamond engagement  rings, normally men and women choose  YG or WG identical bands, with inside inscripion of the engagement date and initials. In Norway and Denmark the ring is worn on the right hand, and in Sweden on the left. These rings will also be used as wedding bands, and sometimes the woman receives a diamond ring as a "morning gift", i.e. for the morning after the wedding. Mind you there is a growing tendency for more wornen to be presented with a solitaire as an engagement ring when the man proposes. The size will rarely be larger than half a carat and in a very simple setting. As for the (American?) tradition of an upgrade after some years, I believe is unheard of, and it's very interesting to observe this difference


 
wow! yes your right...BIG difference!


----------



## Margieville

eliwon said:


> Have been browsing both the old and this thread, and would like to make a general comment: There is no Scandinavian tradition for diamond engagement  rings, normally men and women choose  YG or WG identical bands, with inside inscripion of the engagement date and initials. In Norway and Denmark the ring is worn on the right hand, and in Sweden on the left. These rings will also be used as wedding bands, and sometimes the woman receives a diamond ring as a "morning gift", i.e. for the morning after the wedding. Mind you there is a growing tendency for more wornen to be presented with a solitaire as an engagement ring when the man proposes. The size will rarely be larger than half a carat and in a very simple setting. As for the (American?) tradition of an upgrade after some years, I believe is unheard of, and it's very interesting to observe this difference



I noticed that this may be a European tradition. My husband is Italian but has lived in Canada (where we are) for more than 2/3 of his life. When we went to Italy for our honeymoon I was told that it was very rare for a diamond solitaire to be given for engagement. It was so rare at that point (15 years ago) that I was advised to leave it at home when we went out in areas where pick pockets or 'crooks' frequented.


----------



## littleblackbag

I always enjoy this thread and love looking at all the beautiful rings here. I can now add mine. I'm already married so DH and I have done this the wrong way round. Its not exactly an upgrade as I've never really had a proper engagement ring, but this more than makes up for it. I am beyond happy with it and can't stop staring. 

Please excuse the spotty PJ bottoms!! 

Tiffany Harmony setting, .38pts, G colour, VS2. The Harmony band is so comfortable to wear and I love that the stone sits low on the finger. I feel less like I'll knock it or catch it on anything. The pictures really don't do it justice, the stone is so sparkly and it has all the colours of the rainbow, IYKWIM!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

littleblackbag said:


> I always enjoy this thread and love looking at all the beautiful rings here. I can now add mine. I'm already married so DH and I have done this the wrong way round. Its not exactly an upgrade as I've never really had a proper engagement ring, but this more than makes up for it. I am beyond happy with it and can't stop staring.
> 
> Please excuse the spotty PJ bottoms!!
> 
> Tiffany Harmony setting, .38pts, G colour, VS2. The Harmony band is so comfortable to wear and I love that the stone sits low on the finger. I feel less like I'll knock it or catch it on anything. The pictures really don't do it justice, the stone is so sparkly and it has all the colours of the rainbow, IYKWIM!!




So pretty!!! I love a solitaire with a plain matching band!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> So pretty!!! I love a solitaire with a plain matching band!!!



Thank you *NLVOEWITHLV* I do too. While i love all the fancy settings and diamond wedding bands, plain and simple works best for me and my lifestyle.


----------



## horse17

littleblackbag said:


> I always enjoy this thread and love looking at all the beautiful rings here. I can now add mine. I'm already married so DH and I have done this the wrong way round. Its not exactly an upgrade as I've never really had a proper engagement ring, but this more than makes up for it. I am beyond happy with it and can't stop staring.
> 
> Please excuse the spotty PJ bottoms!!
> 
> Tiffany Harmony setting, .38pts, G colour, VS2. The Harmony band is so comfortable to wear and I love that the stone sits low on the finger. I feel less like I'll knock it or catch it on anything. The pictures really don't do it justice, the stone is so sparkly and it has all the colours of the rainbow, IYKWIM!!


your ring is beautiful!..so classic!


----------



## slowlikehoney

littleblackbag said:


> I always enjoy this thread and love looking at all the beautiful rings here. I can now add mine. I'm already married so DH and I have done this the wrong way round. Its not exactly an upgrade as I've never really had a proper engagement ring, but this more than makes up for it. I am beyond happy with it and can't stop staring.
> 
> Please excuse the spotty PJ bottoms!!
> 
> Tiffany Harmony setting, .38pts, G colour, VS2. The Harmony band is so comfortable to wear and I love that the stone sits low on the finger. I feel less like I'll knock it or catch it on anything. The pictures really don't do it justice, the stone is so sparkly and it has all the colours of the rainbow, IYKWIM!!



Love this one! I'm also all about simple solitaire with a plain band. So classic, clean and timeless.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

littleblackbag said:


> Thank you *NLVOEWITHLV* I do too. While i love all the fancy settings and diamond wedding bands, plain and simple works best for me and my lifestyle.






Here's mine with a 2mm 14kt band &#128525;


And here it is with a 2mm 1ct eternity band when I'm feeling fancy &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## bujanglapok

eliwon said:


> Have been browsing both the old and this thread, and would like to make a general comment: There is no Scandinavian tradition for diamond engagement  rings, normally men and women choose  YG or WG identical bands, with inside inscripion of the engagement date and initials. In Norway and Denmark the ring is worn on the right hand, and in Sweden on the left. These rings will also be used as wedding bands, and sometimes the woman receives a diamond ring as a "morning gift", i.e. for the morning after the wedding. Mind you there is a growing tendency for more wornen to be presented with a solitaire as an engagement ring when the man proposes. The size will rarely be larger than half a carat and in a very simple setting. As for the (American?) tradition of an upgrade after some years, I believe is unheard of, and it's very interesting to observe this difference




i


----------



## littleblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2365213
> 
> Here's mine with a 2mm 14kt band &#128525;
> View attachment 2365215
> 
> And here it is with a 2mm 1ct eternity band when I'm feeling fancy &#9786;&#65039;



Ooh sweetie both looks are gorgeous. I love love love your diamond wedding band, goes so beautifully with your solitaire. Damn it you might just make me rethink the plain and simple look


----------



## littleblackbag

horse17 said:


> your ring is beautiful!..so classic!



Thank you so much. Classic is what I was hoping for, I'll be wearing this baby for a long time


----------



## littleblackbag

slowlikehoney said:


> Love this one! I'm also all about simple solitaire with a plain band. So classic, clean and timeless.



Thank you *slowlikehoney*. I'm very happy with it


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

littleblackbag said:


> Ooh sweetie both looks are gorgeous. I love love love your diamond wedding band, goes so beautifully with your solitaire. Damn it you might just make me rethink the plain and simple look




Thank you! I will say it's nice to have multiple bands to switch or stack. Sometimes I feel like being plain other times I want a little extra shine!


----------



## bougainvillier

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2365213
> 
> Here's mine with a 2mm 14kt band &#55357;&#56845;
> View attachment 2365215
> 
> And here it is with a 2mm 1ct eternity band when I'm feeling fancy &#9786;&#65039;



Love both looks. So elegant! I am actually looking for an eternity band just like yours. Do you mind sharing the specifics? What brand is it? Is it a shared prong setting? Also what's your ring size if you do not mind? Greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Stacyy

megt10 said:


> Congratulations your ring is gorgeous. Your hand is quite pretty actually.


Thank you!!


----------



## Stacyy

Dany_37 said:


> Congratulations Stacyy...it's stunning!


Thank you so much! I have to say that the fiance did a pretty good job  I was impressed.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bougainvillier said:


> Love both looks. So elegant! I am actually looking for an eternity band just like yours. Do you mind sharing the specifics? What brand is it? Is it a shared prong setting? Also what's your ring size if you do not mind? Greatly appreciated!!




Sure, and thank you. I just love it! It's not too much, but just right, I like when the solitaire and eternity compliment each other, because the eternity should never compete with or over power your solitaire!!! It's not branded, it was made by a local jeweler here in Houston that is a friend of mine. It's 2mm wide, 18kt yellow gold, 1.08ctw, I VS2 color and clarity, it is shared prong, and my ring size is 4.5


----------



## Stacyy

needloub said:


> Congrats...love the split shank!


Thank you


----------



## Stacyy

Margieville said:


> My set is 17+ years old and was custom designed by my hubby. Can't bring myself to update, still love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 2363404



That is super unique, in a good way! I have never seen a ring like that!


----------



## littleblackbag

Stacyy said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago and now I have my ring I can add to the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the ugly hands!



So so so pretty. I do love a halo setting.


----------



## bougainvillier

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Sure, and thank you. I just love it! It's not too much, but just right, I like when the solitaire and eternity compliment each other, because the eternity should never compete with or over power your solitaire!!! It's not branded, it was made by a local jeweler here in Houston that is a friend of mine. It's 2mm wide, 18kt yellow gold, 1.08ctw, I VS2 color and clarity, it is shared prong, and my ring size is 4.5




Thanks so much for your info. I was asking because I have a simple round solitaire set in yellow gold plain band just like yours. But my wedding ring is princess cut and it's pretty tall. I'm thinking of adding one petite round cut eternity band like yours. Just for a change. Is yours tall? It's very pretty. If you don't mind, could you take more picture of it? I am going to show it to my local jewelers and have it made


----------



## littleblackbag

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks so much for your info. I was asking because I have a simple round solitaire set in yellow gold plain band just like yours. But my wedding ring is princess cut and it's pretty tall. I'm thinking of adding one petite round cut eternity band like yours. Just for a change. Is yours tall? It's very pretty. If you don't mind, could you take more picture of it? I am going to show it to my local jewelers and have it made



WOW!!! That looks gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

littleblackbag said:


> WOW!!! That looks gorgeous!




Thank you! Although I often wear the wedding ring on the right hand. It seems too much to  stack this way for everyday wear?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks so much for your info. I was asking because I have a simple round solitaire set in yellow gold plain band just like yours. But my wedding ring is princess cut and it's pretty tall. I'm thinking of adding one petite round cut eternity band like yours. Just for a change. Is yours tall? It's very pretty. If you don't mind, could you take more picture of it? I am going to show it to my local jewelers and have it made




Wow! Yours is so pretty. I love your solitaire, it looks huge... What are the specs? I think a 1.5 or 2 ctw eternity would suit your solitaire nicely!!! Oh and yes my solitaire sits up high!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Sometimes I stack with both!


----------



## bougainvillier

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Wow! Yours is so pretty. I love your solitaire, it looks huge... What are the specs? I think a 1.5 or 2 ctw eternity would suit your solitaire nicely!!! Oh and yes my solitaire sits up high!
> 
> View attachment 2366430
> View attachment 2366431




Thanks! It looks big because I'm a size 3.5. I believe it's 1.82 ct I color VVS2 clarity. Agh you are killing me with your bands. I love it and them all together! I was thinking of something around 1ct for the eternity band since I have petite hand. I just adore yours. It's simply gorgeous and elegant.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks! It looks big because I'm a size 3.5. I believe it's 1.82 ct I color VVS2 clarity. Agh you are killing me with your bands. I love it and them all together! I was thinking of something around 1ct for the eternity band since I have petite hand. I just adore yours. It's simply gorgeous and elegant.




1.82 is big!!! Mine is only 1ct!!! I can't fit my original set, it's sized to 3.5. I do really like my delicate eternity band, it's very sweet and simple. When paired with large solitaires sometimes the large eternity bands look too gaudy KWIM? I do love large eternity bands by themselves though!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> 1.82 is big!!! Mine is only 1ct!!! I can't fit my original set, it's sized to 3.5. I do really like my delicate eternity band, it's very sweet and simple. When paired with large solitaires sometimes the large eternity bands look too gaudy KWIM? I do love large eternity bands by themselves though!!!




I know exactly what you mean. That's why I was asking your ring size. Was scared 1ct will look gaudy for me. But I think 1ct for 3.5 wouldn't be that different from 4.5. Thanks so much. I now have specifics in mind. DH will be informed


----------



## littleblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2366432
> 
> Sometimes I stack with both!



I like all three together too. Your bands are not too wide so they go well all together and don't overwhelm your finger.


----------



## zuzu717

Finally, after 10 years and three children, my man and I got engaged this past April!!!


----------



## zuzu717

Here's a profile pic of my ring...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Stacyy said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago and now I have my ring I can add to the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the ugly hands!


Gorgeous ring!


----------



## littleblackbag

zuzu717 said:


> Finally, after 10 years and three children, my man and I got engaged this past April!!!



Congratulations, beautiful ring.


----------



## zuzu717

littleblackbag said:


> Congratulations, beautiful ring.



Thank you so much!


----------



## wilks.ca

Here is mine...


----------



## susaninbrooklyn

Here are mine!  The engagement ring is custom, .75 carat radiant cut yellow diamond surrounded by round cut brilliant and brilliant fancy yellow diamonds.  The stackable wedding bands (I have two children and he has two, hence four small bands to represent each of them) are from bottom to top : Cathy Waterman, custom, Zoe, and Cathy Waterman.

I love them.  So.  So much.

susanstripling.com/dropbox/ring1.jpg

susanstripling.com/dropbox/ring2.jpg

(I keep trying to reference the URL the image is hosted at but when I save the reply the IMG tag goes away?  Help?)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

susaninbrooklyn said:


> Here are mine!  The engagement ring is custom, .75 carat radiant cut yellow diamond surrounded by round cut brilliant and brilliant fancy yellow diamonds.  The stackable wedding bands (I have two children and he has two, hence four small bands to represent each of them) are from bottom to top : Cathy Waterman, custom, Zoe, and Cathy Waterman.
> 
> I love them.  So.  So much.
> 
> susanstripling.com/dropbox/ring1.jpg
> 
> susanstripling.com/dropbox/ring2.jpg
> 
> (I keep trying to reference the URL the image is hosted at but when I save the reply the IMG tag goes away?  Help?)



Try uploading to a site like Photobucket (it's free) and then copying and pasting the IMG code. This should work for you.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

zuzu717 said:


> Here's a profile pic of my ring...



Congrats! Love the style of this ring.


----------



## zuzu717

AllThingsLuxury said:


> Congrats! Love the style of this ring.



Thank you!! I adore this style and a plus is that it doesn't scratch my kids up. The first ring I had actually scratched my kids and I so I exchanged it for this one.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

littleblackbag said:


> I like all three together too. Your bands are not too wide so they go well all together and don't overwhelm your finger.




Thank you! I'm finding out lately I really appreciate versatility! Sometimes I just wear the solitaire by itself!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Stacyy said:


> Thank you so much! I have to say that the fiance did a pretty good job  I was impressed.




Love your ring! I'm a sucker for a double halo!


----------



## littleblackbag

acrowcounted said:


> Here is my new (and final!) engagement ring.
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Classic Six Prong Diamond Solitaire. 3.43 carats G VS1 Ex/Ex/Ex  (size 6 finger):



I'm sorry, I know this is old but man this is stunning  The colours it reflects in the last picture are simply beautiful. As the picture doesn't link with the post you can find it on page 50. well worth a look if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Here are some pics of mine!! Everyone has such gorgeous rings!


----------



## eegabeeva

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 2372777
> View attachment 2372778
> View attachment 2372780
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of mine!! Everyone has such gorgeous rings!


I absolutely LOVE yours!!! Congrats! Can I ask you the specs?


----------



## designer1

Petting my pup after he returned from the groomer!


----------



## MrsChinadoll

eegabeeva said:


> I absolutely LOVE yours!!! Congrats! Can I ask you the specs?



Thank you! It's about 1.3 carat center stone and about 1.65 total in the engagement ring. My hubby had it custom made!


----------



## littleblackbag

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 2372777
> View attachment 2372778
> View attachment 2372780
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of mine!! Everyone has such gorgeous rings!


Beautiful rings.



designer1 said:


> View attachment 2372860
> 
> Petting my pup after he returned from the groomer!



Love both of yours


----------



## lovemybags54

My push gift for my second daughter. I wear it in place of my engagement ring some days.


----------



## friday13bride

Oh my.. I'm in love! Beautiful!!


----------



## lazeny

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 2373816
> 
> 
> My push gift for my second daughter. I wear it in place of my engagement ring some days.


That's gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 2373816
> 
> 
> My push gift for my second daughter. I wear it in place of my engagement ring some days.



Beautiful! Congrats on your second daughter and the ring. Your DH has great taste.


----------



## newxmommy

BulgeBracket said:


> Hi ladies - my upgrade!


OMG, your ring is so gorgeous!


----------



## yuurei

Just recently engaged.  I think my bf did a pretty good job on choosing the right ring for me.


----------



## TechPrincess

yuurei said:


> Just recently engaged.  I think my bf did a pretty good job on choosing the right ring for me.



Congrats - that ring is stunning.


----------



## ladystara

Here's mine!  We picked some options out together and he picked the final piece.

It came in a pretty blue box 

He did very well considering he was very stressed over picking it!

And..he asked a friend to take the picture for us!


----------



## littleblackbag

ladystara said:


> Here's mine!  We picked some options out together and he picked the final piece.
> 
> It came in a pretty blue box
> 
> He did very well considering he was very stressed over picking it!
> 
> And..he asked a friend to take the picture for us!


Lovely ring and lovely pic. Congratulations 



yuurei said:


> Just recently engaged.  I think my bf did a pretty good job on choosing the right ring for me.


Ooh this is pretty, love the diamonds underneath!  Congratulations!


----------



## Molls

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 2373816
> 
> 
> My push gift for my second daughter. I wear it in place of my engagement ring some days.



I just love sapphires! Beautiful!


----------



## maggiestrd

Just got engage on Sunday here is my ring


----------



## Lovefour

maggiestrd said:


> Just got engage on Sunday here is my ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2377564


So pretty!! Congrats


----------



## thomasdecolita

ame said:


> Ill add my new setting to this thread!
> 
> 
> Stone is a 1.15ct Star129 cut, H VS1 with strong-medium blue flor.


looks lovely


----------



## maggiestrd

Lovefour said:


> So pretty!! Congrats


Thanks


----------



## Winterfell

yuurei said:


> Just recently engaged.  I think my bf did a pretty good job on choosing the right ring for me.


Your ring is beautiful. I love asschers. What is the carat size?


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Neither of these are engagement rings, but I was never formally engaged so this is all I have to share. Both gifts from the husband


----------



## DariaD

My ring is probably the most modest in the whole thread carat-wise, but it's the prettiest thing on Earth to me. 

Me and my fiancee are from Europe and people here don't usually share the tradition of solitaire engagement rings, yet he knew I am a huge Tiffany fan... so for our engagement, during our trip to US he took me to Miami Tiffany store and let me pick the diamond ring I love the most.
I decided to go with single-diamond Atlas Ring in white gold, because it's classy and suits my student lifestyle the most. The diamond is SO sparkly, I can't help but stare at it all the time 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## mad4fashion

yuurei said:


> Just recently engaged.  I think my bf did a pretty good job on choosing the right ring for me.


This is amazing!!! Love it!! May I ask you the specs?


----------



## karo

DariaD said:


> My ring is probably the most modest in the whole thread carat-wise, but it's the prettiest thing on Earth to me.
> 
> Me and my fiancee are from Europe and people here don't usually share the tradition of solitaire engagement rings, yet he knew I am a huge Tiffany fan... so for our engagement, during our trip to US he took me to Miami Tiffany store and let me pick the diamond ring I love the most.
> I decided to go with single-diamond Atlas Ring in white gold, because it's classy and suits my student lifestyle the most. The diamond is SO sparkly, I can't help but stare at it all the time
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Congratulations! Love your ring! I think it will look stunning with a thin diamond eternity band.


----------



## littleblackbag

DariaD said:


> My ring is probably the most modest in the whole thread carat-wise, but it's the prettiest thing on Earth to me.
> 
> Me and my fiancee are from Europe and people here don't usually share the tradition of solitaire engagement rings, yet he knew I am a huge Tiffany fan... so for our engagement, during our trip to US he took me to Miami Tiffany store and let me pick the diamond ring I love the most.
> I decided to go with single-diamond Atlas Ring in white gold, because it's classy and suits my student lifestyle the most. The diamond is SO sparkly, I can't help but stare at it all the time
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Ooh that is sparkly. Nice pic


----------



## littleblackbag

maggiestrd said:


> Just got engage on Sunday here is my ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2377564



Very pretty, I love it!


----------



## scarlet555

DariaD said:


> My ring is probably the most modest in the whole thread carat-wise, but it's the prettiest thing on Earth to me.
> 
> Me and my fiancee are from Europe and people here don't usually share the tradition of solitaire engagement rings, yet he knew I am a huge Tiffany fan... so for our engagement, during our trip to US he took me to Miami Tiffany store and let me pick the diamond ring I love the most.
> I decided to go with single-diamond Atlas Ring in white gold, because it's classy and suits my student lifestyle the most. The diamond is SO sparkly, I can't help but stare at it all the time
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Love all the rings you have!


----------



## Pursejoy9

DariaD said:


> My ring is probably the most modest in the whole thread carat-wise, but it's the prettiest thing on Earth to me.
> 
> Me and my fiancee are from Europe and people here don't usually share the tradition of solitaire engagement rings, yet he knew I am a huge Tiffany fan... so for our engagement, during our trip to US he took me to Miami Tiffany store and let me pick the diamond ring I love the most.
> I decided to go with single-diamond Atlas Ring in white gold, because it's classy and suits my student lifestyle the most. The diamond is SO sparkly, I can't help but stare at it all the time
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


It's gorgeous and you are a very lucky woman


----------



## dressycasual

My engagement ring. We got engaged a few months ago and this seems more important than wedding planning...

s12.postimg.org/e58ap8gbx/IMG_2399.jpg


----------



## Peggician

Engaged last Apr with the Tiffany & Co. round brilliant with channel set band.
Got married last Dec with the Cartier trinity solitaire (now known as 3-gold).
Recently just gotten a Tiffany & Co. Soleste for 1 year wedding anniversary.
Thanks for letting me share =)


----------



## shiny_things

What is the carat in your Soleste, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Peggician

shiny_things said:


> What is the carat in your Soleste, if you don't mind me asking?


Oh I forgot to include the specs &#55357;&#56833; channel set brilliant center stone is 1.24 G vs1, Cartier trinity solitaire is 0.28 D vvs1 & soleste centre stone is 1.23 F vs2.

My channel set centre stone carat weight coincides with my birthday, cartier's wedding band coincides with the (Chinese) age I got married & soleste's coincides with my wedding date &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## bougainvillier

Peggician said:


> Oh I forgot to include the specs í*½í¸ channel set brilliant center stone is 1.24 G vs1, Cartier trinity solitaire is 0.28 D vvs1 & soleste centre stone is 1.23 F vs2.
> 
> My channel set centre stone carat weight coincides with my birthday, cartier's wedding band coincides with the (Chinese) age I got married & soleste's coincides with my wedding date í*½í¸&#138;




Wow love the meaning behind  so cool and special. Easy to remember as well.

Gosh I wish I can have a stone match my birthday. Let's just say that will be way too heavy for me to carry around. Haha

I love all three but the Cartier piece is spectacular. It sparkles crazy and I couldn't believe it'a a .28!!


----------



## Peggician

bougainvillier said:


> Wow love the meaning behind  so cool and special. Easy to remember as well.
> 
> Gosh I wish I can have a stone match my birthday. Let's just say that will be way too heavy for me to carry around. Haha
> 
> I love all three but the Cartier piece is spectacular. It sparkles crazy and I couldn't believe it'a a .28!!



Thanks! I love how my stones' weights carry some meaning personally too  I guess I'm lucky to be born in January & wedded in dec


----------



## chinkee21

Peggician said:


> Engaged last Apr with the Tiffany & Co. round brilliant with channel set band.
> Got married last Dec with the Cartier trinity solitaire (now known as 3-gold).
> Recently just gotten a Tiffany & Co. Soleste for 1 year wedding anniversary.
> Thanks for letting me share =)



Gorgeous rings!! Especially love the Soleste! You from Hong Kong by any chance?


----------



## Peggician

chinkee21 said:


> Gorgeous rings!! Especially love the Soleste! You from Hong Kong by any chance?



Thanks! Nope, I'm from Singapore


----------



## lilianpc

My fiancé proposed to me while we were in Bali for vacation. It's a petite cathedral solitaire setting. Diamond specs: 1.00 carat, color F, VVS2, Excellent cut, no fluorescence. The diamond sparkles like no other! He did an amazing job and I &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; the ring!


----------



## friday13bride

It's beautiful!! Congratulations! What an awesome place to get engaged (my DH proposed to me there as well)


----------



## hulpfjewelry

Peggician said:


> Engaged last Apr with the Tiffany & Co. round brilliant with channel set band.
> Got married last Dec with the Cartier trinity solitaire (now known as 3-gold).
> Recently just gotten a Tiffany & Co. Soleste for 1 year wedding anniversary.
> Thanks for letting me share =)


You' re such happy woman.


----------



## Peggician

hulpfjewelry said:


> You' re such happy woman.



=) yep. With my hubby, I'm a happy woman.


----------



## designer1

Peggician said:


> Engaged last Apr with the Tiffany & Co. round brilliant with channel set band.
> Got married last Dec with the Cartier trinity solitaire (now known as 3-gold).
> Recently just gotten a Tiffany & Co. Soleste for 1 year wedding anniversary.
> Thanks for letting me share =)


Pic on right....AWESOME "look at me" ring!


----------



## enlyghtnd

Newlywed on 10/5/2013. &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## MarneeB

enlyghtnd said:


> View attachment 2382961
> 
> 
> Newlywed on 10/5/2013. &#128156;&#128156;


 



So gorgeous! Congratulations on your marriage!


----------



## bella601

enlyghtnd said:


> View attachment 2382961
> 
> 
> Newlywed on 10/5/2013. &#128156;&#128156;



Pretty


----------



## Peggician

designer1 said:


> Pic on right....AWESOME "look at me" ring!



Thanks =) I like the sparkle too!


----------



## enlyghtnd

Thank you! &#128515;


----------



## littleblackbag

lilianpc said:


> My fiancé proposed to me while we were in Bali for vacation. It's a petite cathedral solitaire setting. Diamond specs: 1.00 carat, color F, VVS2, Excellent cut, no fluorescence. The diamond sparkles like no other! He did an amazing job and I &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; the ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2381806



Love this, simple, classy and timeless.


----------



## littleblackbag

enlyghtnd said:


> View attachment 2382961
> 
> 
> Newlywed on 10/5/2013. &#128156;&#128156;



Lovely and many congratulations


----------



## qudz104

Finally getting around to posting my set... Sorry for the ashy hands! :/


----------



## shiny_things

Peggician said:


> Oh I forgot to include the specs &#65533;&#65533; channel set brilliant center stone is 1.24 G vs1, Cartier trinity solitaire is 0.28 D vvs1 & soleste centre stone is 1.23 F vs2.
> 
> My channel set centre stone carat weight coincides with my birthday, cartier's wedding band coincides with the (Chinese) age I got married & soleste's coincides with my wedding date &#65533;&#65533;



Wow the Soleste centre stone looks so much bigger than 1.23! That's what I love about that ring. My dream ring.


----------



## Peggician

shiny_things said:


> Wow the Soleste centre stone looks so much bigger than 1.23! That's what I love about that ring. My dream ring.



Yep! That's the goodness about a soleste! Btw my ring size is 3.75, so it might have looked even bigger


----------



## LucilleBall

Peggician said:


> Engaged last Apr with the Tiffany & Co. round brilliant with channel set band.
> Got married last Dec with the Cartier trinity solitaire (now known as 3-gold).
> Recently just gotten a Tiffany & Co. Soleste for 1 year wedding anniversary.
> Thanks for letting me share =)


What's the story behind 3 rings? Is that some kind of tradition, or just because? They're all beautiful, of course, but I've never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Peggician

LucilleBall said:


> What's the story behind 3 rings? Is that some kind of tradition, or just because? They're all beautiful, of course, but I've never heard of such a thing!



There is no story behind them. Just that first one is my proposal/engagement ring, second is my wedding band which is a set with my hubby's & third one is an 1 year wedding anniversary present/ring from my hubby  I think most married women here have 3 rings (engagement/wedding/anniversary) too  thanks anyway!


----------



## Sariina

Gorgeous rings  Congratulations you all!
I'm getting engaged engaged in the near future..feels a bit overwhelming trying to decide what would be the perfect ring for me  this thread is good for ring inspiration though!


----------



## Rebeccaapril

Sariina said:


> Gorgeous rings  Congratulations you all!
> I'm getting engaged engaged in the near future..feels a bit overwhelming trying to decide what would be the perfect ring for me  this thread is good for ring inspiration though!



I know what you mean! I just went through a ring nightmare!! We started looking in July and the store messed up my custom tacori ring twice. I decided not to go with tacori and not to do business with this store. I returned the ring and got a refund. We are now in November and still no ring and not engaged! &#128549; It is overwhelming because there is sooo much to chose from!!  Go look on pricescope.com too!!! More inspiration!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

So fresh and so clean!


----------



## ame

lilmountaingirl said:


> So fresh and so clean!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ame said:


>



Thank you!  Your help when I traded in my IF was invaluable and so appreciated!  I LOVE this diamond!  I would not have known how great it was without your advice.  Of course I still like to search for so_called better but haven't found better yet.


----------



## ame

Uh dude, that thing is friggin amazing, I see no reason to keep looking if you LOVE it, all caps! I am SO GLAD you love it!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ame said:


> Uh dude, that thing is friggin amazing, I see no reason to keep looking if you LOVE it, all caps! I am SO GLAD you love it!



Thank you!  People I don't know sometimes try to touch it.  Lol it's a little weird.  I love this thing but sometimes I do wish it was even just one step higher clarity.


----------



## WanShin

Here is mine 
Centre stone is 0.72 carat, E, VVS2. Instead of the usual prong, we decided to go for petal-like prongs.


----------



## ame

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you!  People I don't know sometimes try to touch it.  Lol it's a little weird.  I love this thing but sometimes I do wish it was even just one step higher clarity.



is it totally eyeclean? or are you having mind clean issues?


----------



## Nicki828

WanShin said:


> Here is mine
> Centre stone is 0.72 carat, E, VVS2. Instead of the usual prong, we decided to go for petal-like prongs.


 

Such an interesting setting.  It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ame said:


> is it totally eyeclean? or are you having mind clean issues?



I have crazy eyesight for detail so I can see a tiny needle from the side profile.  If I cover it with a prong then my table is angled and not square and that drives me crazy.  My inclusions are 2 tiny clear needles and some tiny clear crystals which I convinced myself were other little tiny diamonds trying to grow inside of mine.  Lol.  I feel fortunate that my inclusions are all clear but I saw a really cool diamond with a crystal inclusion that was actually a garnet.  I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

WanShin said:


> Here is mine
> Centre stone is 0.72 carat, E, VVS2. Instead of the usual prong, we decided to go for petal-like prongs.



Wow, I love the shape of the ring and the prongs! So beautiful!


----------



## Nicki828

My halo


----------



## Jahpson

^ omg your ring is soooo lovely!!



lilmountaingirl said:


> So fresh and so clean!



that is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Jahpson said:


> that is gorgeous!!!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## ame

lilmountaingirl said:


> I have crazy eyesight for detail so I can see a tiny needle from the side profile.  If I cover it with a prong then my table is angled and not square and that drives me crazy.  My inclusions are 2 tiny clear needles and some tiny clear crystals which I convinced myself were other little tiny diamonds trying to grow inside of mine.  Lol.  I feel fortunate that my inclusions are all clear but I saw a really cool diamond with a crystal inclusion that was actually a garnet.  I thought that was pretty cool.



Yea that would be an inclusion worth keeping.  Are you going to keep looking for a cleaner stone or will you be happy with this for a while?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ame said:


> Yea that would be an inclusion worth keeping.  Are you going to keep looking for a cleaner stone or will you be happy with this for a while?



I love my stone!  I'm not sure I really could get rid of it lol.  I do check here and there to see what's out there but I'm not looking seriously at trading.  If I stumbled upon my same stone (lol) in better clarity at my vendor where I get full trade value, I might consider it.


----------



## needloub

Nicki828 said:


> View attachment 2385956
> 
> 
> My halo



Gorgeous set!


----------



## romi92

Those rings are so gorgeous!!


----------



## Swanky

Hey! Just a reminder to start new threads for other discussions, please leave this thread for photo sharing and comments only


----------



## littleblackbag

lilmountaingirl said:


> So fresh and so clean!



Loving all the colours this reflects. Simply beautiful!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

littleblackbag said:


> Loving all the colours this reflects. Simply beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## lazeny

WanShin said:


> Here is mine
> Centre stone is 0.72 carat, E, VVS2. Instead of the usual prong, we decided to go for petal-like prongs.



It's so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## WanShin

Nicki828 said:


> Such an interesting setting.  It's absolutely beautiful!





CrackBerryCream said:


> Wow, I love the shape of the ring and the prongs! So beautiful!





lazeny said:


> It's so beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Nicki828

needloub said:


> Gorgeous set!


 

Thank you


----------



## sheishollywood

Sariina said:


> Gorgeous rings  Congratulations you all!
> I'm getting engaged engaged in the near future..feels a bit overwhelming trying to decide what would be the perfect ring for me  this thread is good for ring inspiration though!



I'm in the same position as you. Except, I know exactly what I want and just patiently waiting.  

My BF is picky so he's been looking for the perfect stone for months. I'm glad he cares about the quality and taking his time. I'm just way more excited about starting our lives together as Mr & Mrs.


----------



## beastofthefields

qudz104 said:


> Finally getting around to posting my set... Sorry for the ashy hands! :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384010
> View attachment 2384011



Awwww this set is so clean and pretty!! Congrats xx


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Such gorgeous rings! Decided to come out of lurkedom &#128523; thanks for letting me share!

2.31 D si2. Size 4, HoF ering and wedding band, 0.15 each

View attachment 2391500
View attachment 2391501


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Oops, trying again with smaller photos...


----------



## TechPrincess

sooyun0130 said:


> Oops, trying again with smaller photos...
> View attachment 2391505
> View attachment 2391508



So stunning.. Love your set


----------



## hayma_m

lilianpc said:


> My fiancé proposed to me while we were in Bali for vacation. It's a petite cathedral solitaire setting. Diamond specs: 1.00 carat, color F, VVS2, Excellent cut, no fluorescence. The diamond sparkles like no other! He did an amazing job and I &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; the ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2381806




Your ring is amazing!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

TechPrincess said:


> So stunning.. Love your set





Thank you!


----------



## qudz104

beastofthefields said:


> Awwww this set is so clean and pretty!! Congrats xx



thank you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sooyun0130 said:


> Oops, trying again with smaller photos...
> View attachment 2391505
> View attachment 2391508



What a beauty!!!


----------



## designer1

sooyun0130 said:


> Oops, trying again with smaller photos...
> View attachment 2391505
> View attachment 2391508



Gorgeous set..I love the e-ring, would love to see it with a plain band on each side (if it were on my finger), although the blingy matching band is gorgeous with it!


----------



## Dany_37

sooyun0130 said:


> Oops, trying again with smaller photos...
> View attachment 2391505
> View attachment 2391508


 
Holy Smokes!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

TechPrincess said:


> So stunning.. Love your set


Thank you!!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

NikkisABagGirl said:


> What a beauty!!!


Thank you!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

designer1 said:


> Gorgeous set..I love the e-ring, would love to see it with a plain band on each side (if it were on my finger), although the blingy matching band is gorgeous with it!


I think I'm gonna try to find some bands and try it! Thanks!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Dany_37 said:


> Holy Smokes!


hehe, thanks!


----------



## needloub

sooyun0130 said:


> Oops, trying again with smaller photos...
> View attachment 2391505
> View attachment 2391508



Beautiful set!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

needloub said:


> Beautiful set!



Thank you!


----------



## Tina_Bina

My favorite color is green! I don't like emeralds since they're usually cloudy so my husband and I discovered Paraibas. They come in different colors!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Tina_Bina said:


> My favorite color is green! I don't like emeralds since they're usually cloudy so my husband and I discovered Paraibas. They come in different colors!!



Pretty!  I love paraiba tourmalines.  What size is your center?


----------



## littleblackbag

Nicki828 said:


> View attachment 2385956
> 
> 
> My halo



This is pretty!!


----------



## littleblackbag

sooyun0130 said:


> Oops, trying again with smaller photos...
> View attachment 2391505
> View attachment 2391508



WOW!!!! Stunning, love it. Loving your nails too


----------



## Tina_Bina

lilmountaingirl said:


> Pretty!  I love paraiba tourmalines.  What size is your center?




1.07 I believe.


----------



## emilymg

Tina_Bina said:


> My favorite color is green! I don't like emeralds since they're usually cloudy so my husband and I discovered Paraibas. They come in different colors!!



Such a pretty color!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

littleblackbag said:


> WOW!!!! Stunning, love it. Loving your nails too



Thanks!!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Tina_Bina said:


> My favorite color is green! I don't like emeralds since they're usually cloudy so my husband and I discovered Paraibas. They come in different colors!!


Such a pretty green! its gorgeous!!


----------



## lazeny

Tina_Bina said:


> My favorite color is green! I don't like emeralds since they're usually cloudy so my husband and I discovered Paraibas. They come in different colors!!



That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bex285

BunnyRoca said:


> Thanks! It's .49ct VS1 H color triple excellent set in platinum. Here's the best side view. Darn rain.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965328


Searched this thread for pics of the Novo, this is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## nc.girl

Tina_Bina said:


> My favorite color is green! I don't like emeralds since they're usually cloudy so my husband and I discovered Paraibas. They come in different colors!!



That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## bellarusa

WanShin said:


> Here is mine
> Centre stone is 0.72 carat, E, VVS2. Instead of the usual prong, we decided to go for petal-like prongs.



Beautiful!


----------



## Juniper10

Heart. Not popular, but it is my favorite shape. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I originally had another heart stone...the shape was a bit better, alas...sometimes I wish I still had the first choice.


----------



## chessmont

Beautiful heart.  Do you mind sharing its size and your ring size?


----------



## RedPoppies

Tina_Bina said:


> My favorite color is green! I don't like emeralds since they're usually cloudy so my husband and I discovered Paraibas. They come in different colors!!


 
I've never heard of Paraibas! That is a really beautiful shade of green!


----------



## Gina212

Here's mine


----------



## friday13bride

Gina212 said:


> Here's mine




Beautiful... Love the setting. What are the stats if u don't mind sharing


----------



## Gina212

Thank you  

The independent appraiser said it is VS1, G color, Radiant cut 2 ctw.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Cartier 1.66 CT VVS1 Color D Platinum Solitaire
+ Platinum Band with diamond


----------



## anne1218

Gorgeous!!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

AuthenticChanel said:


> Cartier 1.66 CT VVS1 Color D Platinum Solitaire
> + Platinum Band with diamond
> 
> View attachment 2397005
> View attachment 2397006
> View attachment 2397007
> View attachment 2397008
> View attachment 2397009


Beautiful!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Gina212 said:


> Here's mine


I love radiant cuts! It's gorgeous!


----------



## candiebear

Juniper10 said:


> Heart. Not popular, but it is my favorite shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I originally had another heart stone...the shape was a bit better, alas...sometimes I wish I still had the first choice.



I love hearts! I'm always surprised that they're not more popular


----------



## iamgreen3

He was on his knee in front of the restaurant we first met 3 years ago, OMG I AM ENGAGED !!!! 
My ring is sooooooo beautiful !!


----------



## Winterfell

Congratulations your ring is lovely


----------



## Nicki828

iamgreen3 said:


> He was on his knee in front of the restaurant we first met 3 years ago, OMG I AM ENGAGED !!!!
> My ring is sooooooo beautiful !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399444


 

Beautiful ring! congrats.


----------



## bougainvillier

iamgreen3 said:


> He was on his knee in front of the restaurant we first met 3 years ago, OMG I AM ENGAGED !!!!
> My ring is sooooooo beautiful !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399444




Congratulations! Very precious ring!


----------



## Landonsmommy

Gina212 said:


> Here's mine



Beautiful ring!!!!


----------



## Dany_37

iamgreen3 said:


> He was on his knee in front of the restaurant we first met 3 years ago, OMG I AM ENGAGED !!!!
> My ring is sooooooo beautiful !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399444


 
Very nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## TechPrincess

Congrats! Stunning ring.


----------



## iamgreen3

Thank you sooo much everyone!! Its the best thing that ever happened to me !!!


----------



## Canmore

&#128522;


----------



## Winterfell

Canmore said:


> View attachment 2400691
> 
> 
> &#128522;


Lovely ring. Congratulations.


----------



## iamgreen3

Canmore said:


> View attachment 2400691
> 
> 
> &#128522;




Beauuutifyl ring hun. CONGRATULATION !!!


----------



## Bsb.princess

Canmore again, your ring is stunning!!! So excited for you and I can't wait til I'm a soleste sister


----------



## Canmore

Winterfell said:


> Lovely ring. Congratulations.







iamgreen3 said:


> Beauuutifyl ring hun. CONGRATULATION !!!







Bsb.princess said:


> Canmore again, your ring is stunning!!! So excited for you and I can't wait til I'm a soleste sister




Thanks you guys!! I'm very very very happy! Now that I have it back from resizing I catch myself staring at it all the time!

Luckily I have a while before I'll need to look at wedding bands. The novo wedding band is really nice but the soleste isn't designed to sit flush.....


----------



## Bsb.princess

How about the metro band? I've heard of some soleste owners getting that. Not sure any band will sit totally flush with this ring, but that wouldn't bother me. Good luck and thanks for showing us such a beautiful ring!


----------



## anne1218

Just got mine set


----------



## lanasyogamama

anne1218 said:


> Just got mine set



Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## Staci_W

anne1218 said:


> Just got mine set


 
I love the band! Is it a blue diamond or a sapphire ?


----------



## dialv

I love your ring anne1218. What a beautiful blue.


----------



## anne1218

Íts a deep bliss sapphire. I found the loose stone in an old wallet that I cleaned out earlier this week inside some old purses that I'm liking to sell. Good thing I checked as I completely forgotten about it. So I went earlier today to find a setting to set it in. So happy. But this is my original ering


----------



## anne1218

Deep blue not bliss lol. Damn auto correct on iPhone.


----------



## anne1218

Thank u


----------



## anne1218

Thank u!! It's deep blue sapphire that looks almost like black


----------



## anne1218

It looks pretty cool side way


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

Unfortunately this ring is not actually mine- my sweetheart and I aren't engaged yet. But this is my dream ring! It's absolutely gorgeous. But so expensive. I saw it and tried it on at Ross Simon's. It has such a unique shape! I've never seen anything like it anywhere else before!


----------



## bigdilove

Omg I love the above ring. Do you know what size stone it has in it? It reminds me of the leon mege ring on whiteflash's  website


----------



## LovingDiamonds

JewelryGal2013 said:


> Mine is a Robert Pelliccia Design 3ct ...I love that is a custom design he did just for me.


Wow that is a stunning ring, congrats! I totally love the unique design, very beautiful.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

anne1218 said:


> Deep blue not bliss lol. Damn auto correct on iPhone.




+1 x 1000!!! I hate iOS7!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

anne1218 said:


> It looks pretty cool side way




It's pretty!!! I love the band!!!


----------



## iamgreen3

anne1218 said:


> Just got mine set




Now this is BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## anne1218

^^ thank u all!! I like ur ring too. Congrats on your recent engagement.


----------



## Frivole88




----------



## Babsiegirl

kristinlorraine said:


> View attachment 2404538




Beautiful ring!! And matching nail color!!!


----------



## emilymg

^ Love your ring!! And your nail polish too!


----------



## littleblackbag

Lots of lovely rings. I do love this thread 



anne1218 said:


> Just got mine set



This is rather nice.



anne1218 said:


> Íts a deep bliss sapphire. I found the loose stone in an old wallet that I cleaned out earlier this week inside some old purses that I'm liking to sell. Good thing I checked as I completely forgotten about it. So I went earlier today to find a setting to set it in. So happy. But this is my original ering



Wow! This is beautiful!



iamgreen3 said:


> He was on his knee in front of the restaurant we first met 3 years ago, OMG I AM ENGAGED !!!!
> My ring is sooooooo beautiful !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399444



Stunning, so sparkly


----------



## Kc812

Here's mine! Although its currently being fixed for the next 2 weeks.  I took it to get it cleaned over the weekend and they found that my center stone was loose. Ugh I need to be more careful, it took a good whack a couple weeks ago which is I'm sure what did the damage.


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

bigdilove said:


> Omg I love the above ring. Do you know what size stone it has in it? It reminds me of the leon mege ring on whiteflash's  website



Taken directly from the Sidney Thomas website (formerly Ross Simons):

Product Details (for Size 5)

Width:
3/8 inch
Metal:
18kt White Gold
Finish:
Polished
Center Stone:
Diamond (Quantity: 1, Shape: Round, Color Grade: G, Clarity: VS2, Weight: 1.02 carats)
Accent Stone:
Diamond (Quantity: 52, Shape: Round, Color Grade: G-H, Clarity: VS2-SI1, Weight: 0.45 ct. t.w.)


----------



## Frivole88

.


----------



## Frivole88

emilymg said:


> ^ Love your ring!! And your nail polish too!


----------



## Frivole88

thank you!


kristinlorraine said:


> View attachment 2404538





Babsiegirl said:


> Beautiful ring!! And matching nail color!!!


----------



## Kc812

jessirom52 said:


> Awwww.. you should be careful, dear. This one looks almost similar too mine. Where did you get that from ? did you get it from http://www.darasdiamonds.com/ ? Because I got mine from them. They really have nice collection and it appears to me like you've bought from them, haven't you ?



It's from shaws. It's actually two rings just soldered together...the solitaire then the outside diamonds are one enhancement band. I just looked up darasdiamonds and they do have similar rings. They all look so pretty...I could look at diamonds all day lol


----------



## Cn501052

Center stone is a .85 ct blue diamond with diamonds from a ring my Grandmother had.


----------



## Winterfell

The blue diamond is lovely and how nice to use the diamonds from your grandmother's ring


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Hiii so totally been following this topic for about a year now. Just basically admiring all the beautiful rings and hoping I can join soon. Weeeellllll today November 23rd is my 28th birthday and what does my amazing bf get meee??!?????? He gifts the future of our lives together as husband and wife!!! We are engaged! Don't know all the specs of ring but I believe it's a 1.2 colorless Gia modified brilliant or something like that lol  size 5 

I'm too excited to even sleep


----------



## bougainvillier

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hiii so totally been following this topic for about a year now. Just basically admiring all the beautiful rings and hoping I can join soon. Weeeellllll today November 23rd is my 28th birthday and what does my amazing bf get meee??!?????? He gifts the future of our lives together as husband and wife!!! We are engaged! Don't know all the specs of ring but I believe it's a 1.2 colorless Gia modified brilliant or something like that lol  size 5
> 
> I'm too excited to even sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408720
> View attachment 2408721




Gorgeous ring. Congrats on the engagement


----------



## bella601

Kc812 said:


> View attachment 2405487
> 
> 
> Here's mine! Although its currently being fixed for the next 2 weeks.  I took it to get it cleaned over the weekend and they found that my center stone was loose. Ugh I need to be more careful, it took a good whack a couple weeks ago which is I'm sure what did the damage.



Beautiful ring


----------



## littleblackbag

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hiii so totally been following this topic for about a year now. Just basically admiring all the beautiful rings and hoping I can join soon. Weeeellllll today November 23rd is my 28th birthday and what does my amazing bf get meee??!?????? He gifts the future of our lives together as husband and wife!!! We are engaged! Don't know all the specs of ring but I believe it's a 1.2 colorless Gia modified brilliant or something like that lol  size 5
> 
> I'm too excited to even sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408720
> View attachment 2408721



Beautiful ring, so sparkly. Big congratulations


----------



## Christchrist

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hiii so totally been following this topic for about a year now. Just basically admiring all the beautiful rings and hoping I can join soon. Weeeellllll today November 23rd is my 28th birthday and what does my amazing bf get meee??!?????? He gifts the future of our lives together as husband and wife!!! We are engaged! Don't know all the specs of ring but I believe it's a 1.2 colorless Gia modified brilliant or something like that lol  size 5
> 
> I'm too excited to even sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408720
> View attachment 2408721




Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## karo

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hiii so totally been following this topic for about a year now. Just basically admiring all the beautiful rings and hoping I can join soon. Weeeellllll today November 23rd is my 28th birthday and what does my amazing bf get meee??!?????? He gifts the future of our lives together as husband and wife!!! We are engaged! Don't know all the specs of ring but I believe it's a 1.2 colorless Gia modified brilliant or something like that lol  size 5
> 
> I'm too excited to even sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408720
> View attachment 2408721


Congratulations! It's a gorgeous ring! Simple and elegant. All the best!!!


----------



## Designed_One

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hiii so totally been following this topic for about a year now. Just basically admiring all the beautiful rings and hoping I can join soon. Weeeellllll today November 23rd is my 28th birthday and what does my amazing bf get meee??!?????? He gifts the future of our lives together as husband and wife!!! We are engaged! Don't know all the specs of ring but I believe it's a 1.2 colorless Gia modified brilliant or something like that lol size 5
> 
> I'm too excited to even sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408720
> View attachment 2408721


 
Congrats Sweetyqbk! I read your old thread am I'm so glad you guys worked it out!

Your ring is beautiful, enjoy it and this happy time!


----------



## nerimanna

just wanted to share my e-ring upgrade! i finally got it today. i wish craftsmanship could have been finer like Italian/American/HongKong but our country's not known for jewelry-making. I am still pleased though  for reference, the main stone is ruby at 2.14 carats surrounded by smaller diamonds and rubies.

new ring






*pic taken during the night so the ruby color appears like amarante color but during the day, it's a rich red color (like below)

old ring


----------



## Sawyer_

I'm so excited to add my engagement ring to this thread!! It's an 1.23 carat oval cut, size 5.5.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Designed_One said:


> Congrats Sweetyqbk! I read your old thread am I'm so glad you guys worked it out!
> 
> Your ring is beautiful, enjoy it and this happy time!




Thank u!!! Amazingly as u read my old thread. I did not get proposed to by my ex bf. this is a friend I've had since I was 14 and right around the time I moved out... I started to see my fiancé 
=)
First as friends and then it was evident it was more... 4 months later we are engaged!!! Life works in mysterious ways! 
I got engaged this Saturday. I didn't post it all over Fb or anything of that sort. I think my ex bf who doesn't know I'm engaged yet. I think he is planning to propose...how bizarre... I wake up with messages from him "having to see me bc he truly wants what we want" well too late for that

Happy with my love! Over the moon!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

nerimanna said:


> just wanted to share my e-ring upgrade! i finally got it today. i wish craftsmanship could have been finer like Italian/American/HongKong but our country's not known for jewelry-making. I am still pleased though  for reference, the main stone is ruby at 2.14 carats surrounded by smaller diamonds and rubies.
> 
> new ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pic taken during the night so the ruby color appears like amarante color but during the day, it's a rich red color (like below)
> 
> old ring


Wow now this has turned out amazing! Really nice  but what did you mean by finer craftsmanship? I can´t see anything, just a very gorgeous ring!


----------



## nerimanna

LovingDiamonds said:


> Wow now this has turned out amazing! Really nice  but what did you mean by finer craftsmanship? I can´t see anything, just a very gorgeous ring!


thank you so much for the compliment!

i just find hand-made jewelry by our local artisans tend to be on the chunky side, whereas machine-made or imported ones especially Italian-made jewelry have an excellent and finer touch when it comes to the smallest of details.


----------



## Winterfell

I agree with lovingdiamonds your ring looks amazing. No idea where you live but the craftsmen have done a lovely job. I think it is all the more special to have used local craftsmen to make your ring.


----------



## lazeny

nerimanna said:


> just wanted to share my e-ring upgrade! i finally got it today. i wish craftsmanship could have been finer like Italian/American/HongKong but our country's not known for jewelry-making. I am still pleased though  for reference, the main stone is ruby at 2.14 carats surrounded by smaller diamonds and rubies.
> 
> new ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pic taken during the night so the ruby color appears like amarante color but during the day, it's a rich red color (like below)
> 
> old ring



That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## nerimanna

lazeny said:


> That is absolutely stunning!



thank you! i'm happy others are sharing the appreciation


----------



## nerimanna

Winterfell said:


> I agree with lovingdiamonds your ring looks amazing. No idea where you live but the craftsmen have done a lovely job. I think it is all the more special to have used local craftsmen to make your ring.


thank you! yes, i fully support our local artists. it's a great job considering they charge very little for labor. we are not yet there to the level of world-class artisans but the passion in them is very inspiring. have a great day and thanks again for the compliment!


----------



## AnnZ

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hiii so totally been following this topic for about a year now. Just basically admiring all the beautiful rings and hoping I can join soon. Weeeellllll today November 23rd is my 28th birthday and what does my amazing bf get meee??!?????? He gifts the future of our lives together as husband and wife!!! We are engaged! Don't know all the specs of ring but I believe it's a 1.2 colorless Gia modified brilliant or something like that lol  size 5
> 
> I'm too excited to even sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408720
> View attachment 2408721




Perfect!


----------



## AnnZ

nerimanna said:


> just wanted to share my e-ring upgrade! i finally got it today. i wish craftsmanship could have been finer like Italian/American/HongKong but our country's not known for jewelry-making. I am still pleased though  for reference, the main stone is ruby at 2.14 carats surrounded by smaller diamonds and rubies.
> 
> new ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pic taken during the night so the ruby color appears like amarante color but during the day, it's a rich red color (like below)
> 
> old ring




Gasp!  I adore rubies!


----------



## littleblackbag

Sawyer_ said:


> I'm so excited to add my engagement ring to this thread!! It's an 1.23 carat oval cut, size 5.5.



Love this.


----------



## Winterfell

Sawyer_ said:


> I'm so excited to add my engagement ring to this thread!! It's an 1.23 carat oval cut, size 5.5.


Beautiful oval congratulations. Love your nail varnish too - blue is one of my favourite varnish colours!


----------



## Designed_One

Sweetyqbk said:


> Thank u!!! Amazingly as u read my old thread. I did not get proposed to by my ex bf. this is a friend I've had since I was 14 and right around the time I moved out... I started to see my fiancé
> =)
> First as friends and then it was evident it was more... 4 months later we are engaged!!! Life works in mysterious ways!
> I got engaged this Saturday. I didn't post it all over Fb or anything of that sort. I think my ex bf who doesn't know I'm engaged yet. I think he is planning to propose...how bizarre... I wake up with messages from him "having to see me bc he truly wants what we want" well too late for that
> 
> Happy with my love! Over the moon!


 
Ohh sorry! Well I'm really glad that you are so happy and that you have found the right person for you to spend the rest of your life with!


----------



## MissCara

I was proposed to with an Israeli sapphire, made by a craftsman on Etsy, and decided I also wanted a traditional diamond- and so voila! The two!


----------



## Sawyer_

littleblackbag said:


> Love this.



Thanks, I love it too !



Winterfell said:


> Beautiful oval congratulations. Love your nail varnish too - blue is one of my favourite varnish colours!



Thank you !


----------



## lilmountaingirl

MissCara said:


> I was proposed to with an Israeli sapphire, made by a craftsman on Etsy, and decided I also wanted a traditional diamond- and so voila! The two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412316
> View attachment 2412317



Very pretty!-  Do you ever stack them and wear them together?  They'd be so great stacked!


----------



## MissCara

lilmountaingirl said:


> Very pretty!-  Do you ever stack them and wear them together?  They'd be so great stacked!




Oh! I haven't! But now....


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I love them stacked!  Now i want some rings like that.


----------



## nc.girl

MissCara said:


> I was proposed to with an Israeli sapphire, made by a craftsman on Etsy, and decided I also wanted a traditional diamond- and so voila! The two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2412316
> View attachment 2412317



That's got to be one of the prettiest sapphires I've ever seen...everything about it is so perfect...just gorgeous! Your diamond is beautiful too!


----------



## MissCara

Oh thank you! Yes, it's incredibly blue and sparkly for an untreated stone!


----------



## NatashaCurry

My new ring. Hubby couldn't wait til Christmas to give it to me. 2.03 ct solitaire, 2 cts around.  Love it!


----------



## MissCara

NatashaCurry said:


> My new ring. Hubby couldn't wait til Christmas to give it to me. 2.03 ct solitaire, 2 cts around.  Love it!




Stunning!!


----------



## Gigigirl70

Here's mine. I was married this September 9th. My husband surprised me with it so I had no say in the design. He had it custom made, chose the stone himself and the style.  I wear a size 5. Its a 1.30 carat Radiant cut center stone with a .40 carat halo and a .50 carat wedding band. I think my hubby did pretty darn well 
*** wow sorry for the gianormous photo.


----------



## XOverdose

Just got engaged a few weeks ago


----------



## bougainvillier

XOverdose said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago




What an interesting and creative setting! Congratulations


----------



## Tropigal3

Gigigirl70 said:


> Here's mine. I was married this September 9th. My husband surprised me with it so I had no say in the design. He had it custom made, chose the stone himself and the style.  I wear a size 5. Its a 1.30 carat Radiant cut center stone with a .40 carat halo and a .50 carat wedding band. I think my hubby did pretty darn well
> *** wow sorry for the gianormous photo.



He did good!  Yours is the only other radiant cut diamond that I've seen,  I have one as well and love it! Very pretty!


----------



## nc.girl

XOverdose said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago



So different and gorgeous...love it!


----------



## htabby

Seriously, all the rings are gorgeous and I love seeing all the different styles and cuts that people choose!!!  I posted my ering 2 years ago but yesterday I received my new diamond eternity band to replace the one I lost after we were married.  I wasn't 100% sure on the new band initially as it is a little thinner than my ering shank; however, after wearing it for the day and hearing feedback I realized that I do love it and it works with my ering perfectly!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## anne1218

Ladies, help me. Ever since I reset my ering to this setting it doesn't go with my plain wedding band anymore. So I'm looking to buy another band but not sure which style would go with this ring. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## IraPo

http://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/112262/IMG_20131203_224845.jpg


----------



## Swanky

Please start a new thread when asking for help/advice 
This thread really is intended to share pics only please.


----------



## IraPo

I didn't ask for any help or advice. 
When you click on the link you can see my picture.


----------



## Swanky

IraPo said:


> I didn't ask for any help or advice.
> When you click on the link you can see my picture.



I wasn't talking to you


----------



## lilmountaingirl

htabby said:


> Seriously, all the rings are gorgeous and I love seeing all the different styles and cuts that people choose!!!  I posted my ering 2 years ago but yesterday I received my new diamond eternity band to replace the one I lost after we were married.  I wasn't 100% sure on the new band initially as it is a little thinner than my ering shank; however, after wearing it for the day and hearing feedback I realized that I do love it and it works with my ering perfectly!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share.



Everything about this is perfection.  The saturation and color of your sapphire are stunning!  It even has fire!  The size works perfect with your halo and band.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Gigigirl70

Tropigal3 said:


> He did good!  Yours is the only other radiant cut diamond that I've seen,  I have one as well and love it! Very pretty!



Thank you! I haven't seen another one either.


----------



## htabby

lilmountaingirl said:


> Everything about this is perfection.  The saturation and color of your sapphire are stunning!  It even has fire!  The size works perfect with your halo and band.  Gorgeous!



Thank you so much - I love love love it!!!!!!  It took many months to find the sapphire but I couldn't be any happier with both rings.


----------



## Winterfell

IraPo said:


> http://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/112262/IMG_20131203_224845.jpg


Your rings look lovely together - I love the marquise cut in your engagement ring.


----------



## Winterfell

NatashaCurry said:


> My new ring. Hubby couldn't wait til Christmas to give it to me. 2.03 ct solitaire, 2 cts around.  Love it!


Your new ring looks fabulous on you


----------



## Winterfell

Gigigirl70 said:


> Thank you! I haven't seen another one either.



I haven't seen many radiant cuts either. Yours looks a lovely stone - very white and sparkly.


----------



## IraPo

Thank you Winterfell


----------



## vintagefinds

XOverdose said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago


Love! The rose gold looks great with your skin tone.


----------



## needloub

htabby said:


> Seriously, all the rings are gorgeous and I love seeing all the different styles and cuts that people choose!!!  I posted my ering 2 years ago but yesterday I received my new diamond eternity band to replace the one I lost after we were married.  I wasn't 100% sure on the new band initially as it is a little thinner than my ering shank; however, after wearing it for the day and hearing feedback I realized that I do love it and it works with my ering perfectly!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share.



Love this look!  I have always preferred a gap between an e-ring and band!


----------



## tqwong05

Just found this forum. Officially in love with it now. 
My er  since 7/17/2013
.6ct
Colorless diamond: e
Clarity I1
Ring size 4


----------



## cung

lilmountaingirl said:


> So fresh and so clean!


OMG, I would have a heart attack. This is so simple and elegant at the same time


----------



## cung

Peggician said:


> Oh I forgot to include the specs &#65533;&#65533; channel set brilliant center stone is 1.24 G vs1, Cartier trinity solitaire is 0.28 D vvs1 & soleste centre stone is 1.23 F vs2.
> 
> My channel set centre stone carat weight coincides with my birthday, cartier's wedding band coincides with the (Chinese) age I got married & soleste's coincides with my wedding date &#65533;&#65533;



wow, it's so meaningful. Maybe for your 1st baby you would get another milestone ring like these.

They are all beautiful and sparkle a lot, congratulations.


----------



## Peggician

cung said:


> wow, it's so meaningful. Maybe for your 1st baby you would get another milestone ring like these.
> 
> They are all beautiful and sparkle a lot, congratulations.



Thanks  I hope so too. I'm eyeing the 3 stone emerald cut ring fr Tiffany actually, oops.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

cung said:


> OMG, I would have a heart attack. This is so simple and elegant at the same time



Thank you so much!


----------



## Indecisive23

NatashaCurry said:


> My new ring. Hubby couldn't wait til Christmas to give it to me. 2.03 ct solitaire, 2 cts around.  Love it!


Lucky girl!!!


----------



## NatashaCurry

Winterfell said:


> Your new ring looks fabulous on you


Thank you!


----------



## NatashaCurry

Indecisive23 said:


> Lucky girl!!!


He did good.


----------



## Euromutt86

I've had my ring for 9 years, it's a little outdated. I'd like to get it reset, but I'm having a tough time finding something I like. Tried to go custom and didn't like anything. HAHA! Center stone is 1.15 and the enhancer is 1/2 carat.


----------



## bougainvillier

Euromutt86 said:


> I've had my ring for 9 years, it's a little outdated. I'd like to get it reset, but I'm having a tough time finding something I like. Tried to go custom and didn't like anything. HAHA! Center stone is 1.15 and the enhancer is 1/2 carat.



Gorgeous! I love how they are. Vintage is the best touch when it comes to yellow gold rings. Just gorgeous! I would keep them


----------



## ulla

Euromutt86 said:


> I've had my ring for 9 years, it's a little outdated. I'd like to get it reset, but I'm having a tough time finding something I like. Tried to go custom and didn't like anything. HAHA! Center stone is 1.15 and the enhancer is 1/2 carat.


 I'd wore your solitaire without enhancer


----------



## mrs moulds

natashacurry said:


> my new ring. Hubby couldn't wait til christmas to give it to me. 2.03 ct solitaire, 2 cts around.  Love it!



beautiful &#128077;


----------



## mrs moulds

anne1218 said:


> Just got mine set



Oh my... &#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## snh88

anne1218 said:


> Just got mine set




Gorgeous&#128525;


----------



## doctorsparkles

All the rings are so gorgeous!


----------



## lazeny

My updated set. The ruby soliraire is my 2nd e-ring. My channel set has 12stones. December 12 was our anniversary.


----------



## klcar1

Can finally add to forum!


----------



## fashionpop

Euromutt86 said:


> I've had my ring for 9 years, it's a little outdated. I'd like to get it reset, but I'm having a tough time finding something I like. Tried to go custom and didn't like anything. HAHA! Center stone is 1.15 and the enhancer is 1/2 carat.



I would keep it as is if these were mine, they're beautiful!


----------



## Euromutt86

fashionpop said:


> I would keep it as is if these were mine, they're beautiful!



Thank you, you're sweet. I have to replace them because I used to work in an automotive shop and I wore my ring. I had to get it repaired twice. Now this repair is going to cost me $500 to fix all of the prongs and replace the center stone's ring. I figured spend the money into getting something new.


----------



## MissCara

klcar1 said:


> Can finally add to forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2434573
> View attachment 2434575
> View attachment 2434580




Beautiful! Can we see it close up?


----------



## Bagsforcady

Here's mine  F/vvs1 center stone. Tiffany wedding band.


----------



## Shruti04

This is mine engagement ring that I got recently. Picture is not showed here dear really sorry for that.


----------



## Canmore

Bagsforcady said:


> Here's mine  F/vvs1 center stone. Tiffany wedding band.



I really really like your set! The wedding band goes so well with your e-ring without being a matched set - very nice


----------



## snh88

Bagsforcady said:


> Here's mine  F/vvs1 center stone. Tiffany wedding band.




Lovely!


----------



## niev

I love seeing everyone's photos so I thought I should share as well as look.  Classic Cartier, a little over 1 carat on a size 5 hand.  

Photo here: http://tinypic.com/r/xenayc/5


----------



## framarianna

Margieville said:


> I noticed that this may be a European tradition. My husband is Italian but has lived in Canada (where we are) for more than 2/3 of his life. When we went to Italy for our honeymoon I was told that it was very rare for a diamond solitaire to be given for engagement. It was so rare at that point (15 years ago) that I was advised to leave it at home when we went out in areas where pick pockets or 'crooks' frequented.



Hi Margie! I am Italian.
It is not true that it is very rare for a diamond solitaire to be given for engagement. We do have this tradition, too. My boyfriend popped the question Oct 19th with a round solitaire. My sister just got one a few days ago. My mum received one from my dad and my best friend has worn a couple of solitaires so far )
Some men choose not to buy a ring for their wife-to-be, but as far as I am concerned, if a man thinks you're not worth a ring (although he knows it's important to you...), then he's not worth dating )

What is true is that we usually get tiny stones if compared to you Americans  And protocol says the ring setting should be plain, no side stones, preferably white gold. Like in Northern Europe, we do not upgrade the ring - I had never heard of this before coming across this thread! But I do like the upgrading tradition because your rings become even more beautiful over time! 

I love American engagement rings, they are so huge. That's why I keep reading your posts and watch your amazing rings )


----------



## LoVeinLA

lilmountaingirl said:


> So fresh and so clean!



Lilmountain girl, 
First off, congratulations. This is absolutely exquisite!  Can you tell me more about the stone specs?


----------



## LoVeinLA

lovefordiamonds said:


> Oops, trying again with smaller photos...
> View attachment 2391505
> View attachment 2391508



Stunning!!!!  What is the center stone size? I love this set.


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Thank LoveinLA! The center stone is 2.31ct and the melees are 15 pts each =)


----------



## lilmountaingirl

LoVeinLA said:


> Lilmountain girl,
> First off, congratulations. This is absolutely exquisite!  Can you tell me more about the stone specs?



Thank you!  It is 2.17 ct, SI1 clarity, I color with medium blue flour.


----------



## MissCara

Was bored at work tonight, and took some fun pics of my ring. Thought they might give you a giggle:


----------



## Docjeun

Euromutt86 said:


> I've had my ring for 9 years, it's a little outdated. I'd like to get it reset, but I'm having a tough time finding something I like. Tried to go custom and didn't like anything. HAHA! Center stone is 1.15 and the enhancer is 1/2 carat.


Even if you think it's outdated I still think it's very pretty and would keep it just like that.  For me I would never upgrade unless I wanted larger stones, that would be the only reason.  Or if I took the original and had it made into another piece of jerelery like earrings or a pendant.


----------



## Docjeun

framarianna said:


> Hi Margie! I am Italian.
> It is not true that it is very rare for a diamond solitaire to be given for engagement. We do have this tradition, too. My boyfriend popped the question Oct 19th with a round solitaire. My sister just got one a few days ago. My mum received one from my dad and my best friend has worn a couple of solitaires so far )
> Some men choose not to buy a ring for their wife-to-be, but as far as I am concerned, if a man thinks you're not worth a ring (although he knows it's important to you...), then he's not worth dating )
> 
> What is true is that we usually get tiny stones if compared to you Americans  And protocol says the ring setting should be plain, no side stones, preferably white gold. Like in Northern Europe, we do not upgrade the ring - I had never heard of this before coming across this thread! But I do like the upgrading tradition because your rings become even more beautiful over time!
> 
> I love American engagement rings, they are so huge. That's why I keep reading your posts and watch your amazing rings )


I live in a country in Europe now, and we basically have the same traditions as Italy, I never really thought about it but I don't know of anyone that has a diamond ring, maybe the younger people do but older seem to wear two bands so I'm assuming one was for the engagement and they are always yellow gold, I have to check that out, very important ya know.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Somehow I never got around to posting my ring here!

1ct blue diamond with white flanking three-stone... To this day I never get tired of looking at it. I adore blue diamonds  there's a pic with and without flash. It shifts from aqua to cerulean to sapphire blue depending on the light. 

I wanted a blue diamond because my birthstone is a white diamond so all of my jewelry is white diamonds; I needed something different!


----------



## Piarpreet




----------



## lovefordiamonds

LoVeinLA said:


> Stunning!!!!  What is the center stone size? I love this set.



Thank you!!

i'm still learning to post on these forums, looks like i replied to the whole post and not this quote.. hehe 

the center is 2.31ct and the melees are 15 points each.


----------



## hikarupanda

My BF proposed last Friday night! The diamond ring is simple yet elegant and timeless! Not too big not too small just the right proportion on my finger! We plan to get a diamond wedding band to go with it!


----------



## A'mum

The engagement ring is not nearly as impressive as the other posted here but it suits me just fine. Never thought of upgrading it as it has too much sentimental value attached. The diamond band was a recent gift by DH to mark our 10 years as a married couple.


----------



## B@gCr@zy

My ering...


----------



## jmaemonte

B@gCr@zy said:


> My ering...
> 
> View attachment 2439942


----------



## kaitydid

hikarupanda said:


> My BF proposed last Friday night! The diamond ring is simple yet elegant and timeless! Not too big not too small just the right proportion on my finger! We plan to get a diamond wedding band to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 2439815
> View attachment 2439816



I love your ring! Solitaries are my favorite because of their simplicity and elegance. Congratulations!


----------



## hikarupanda

kaitydid said:


> I love your ring! Solitaries are my favorite because of their simplicity and elegance. Congratulations!




Thank you!! I think he did good picking this ring for me!!


----------



## Jujubay

I got engaged on Christmas morning. He did an amazing job designing the ring. My ring fits my personality perfectly. 1st photo was photoshop on instagram & 2nd photo is w/o flash


----------



## littleblackbag

Jujubay said:


> I got engaged on Christmas morning. He did an amazing job designing the ring. My ring fits my personality perfectly. 1st photo was photoshop on instagram & 2nd photo is w/o flash



Congratulations  Pretty ring.


----------



## nc.girl

MissCara said:


> Was bored at work tonight, and took some fun pics of my ring. Thought they might give you a giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438573
> View attachment 2438574
> View attachment 2438576



 I like your props...very creative!



Camaro Chic said:


> Somehow I never got around to posting my ring here!
> 
> 1ct blue diamond with white flanking three-stone... To this day I never get tired of looking at it. I adore blue diamonds  there's a pic with and without flash. It shifts from aqua to cerulean to sapphire blue depending on the light.
> 
> I wanted a blue diamond because my birthstone is a white diamond so all of my jewelry is white diamonds; I needed something different!
> 
> View attachment 2439497
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439498



Gorgeous! That's a super pretty blue diamond!


----------



## CATEYES

Jujubay said:


> I got engaged on Christmas morning. He did an amazing job designing the ring. My ring fits my personality perfectly. 1st photo was photoshop on instagram & 2nd photo is w/o flash


Super gorg & big! What are the specs? Congrats on your engagement!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Posted this set before, however, I still love them!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs moulds said:


> Posted this set before, however, I still love them!




So pretty!!! Nothing like a classic solitaire with a diamond band!!!


----------



## etk123

mrs moulds said:


> Posted this set before, however, I still love them!



Perfection


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> So pretty!!! Nothing like a classic solitaire with a diamond band!!!



Thank you !!!

I have a 3 stone e-ring, the solitaire is truly my favorite.


----------



## mrs moulds

etk123 said:


> Perfection



Thank you so much!!


----------



## needloub

Jujubay said:


> I got engaged on Christmas morning. He did an amazing job designing the ring. My ring fits my personality perfectly. 1st photo was photoshop on instagram & 2nd photo is w/o flash



What a wonderful Christmas!  Congrats!


----------



## kooba40

htabby said:


> Seriously, all the rings are gorgeous and I love seeing all the different styles and cuts that people choose!!!  I posted my ering 2 years ago but yesterday I received my new diamond eternity band to replace the one I lost after we were married.  I wasn't 100% sure on the new band initially as it is a little thinner than my ering shank; however, after wearing it for the day and hearing feedback I realized that I do love it and it works with my ering perfectly!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share.


I absolutely love this set. Looks beautiful. Enjoy!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

hikarupanda said:


> My BF proposed last Friday night! The diamond ring is simple yet elegant and timeless! Not too big not too small just the right proportion on my finger! We plan to get a diamond wedding band to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 2439815
> View attachment 2439816



Congrats on your engagement. May you both have many years of good health and love&#10084;&#65039;
And your ring is beautiful.


----------



## lovemybabes

B@gCr@zy your ring is absolutely gorgeous. I want it!


----------



## Jen123

Ladies these are not mine, I was trying them on! But I thought I would share for fun reference. I am at the beginning of my search 




Tacori 3 carat




Tacori 3 carat




Tacori 1.4 carat 


I really love the second and third bands. I thought it was interesting to see the difference in size


----------



## Jujubay

littleblackbag said:


> Congratulations  Pretty ring.



Thank you!


----------



## Jujubay

CATEYES said:


> Super gorg & big! What are the specs? Congrats on your engagement!!



Center stone 1.06 ct, G, Vs1, split shark halo .28 ct. Hope this helps  Oh, and my ring size is 6.


----------



## littleblackbag

hikarupanda said:


> My BF proposed last Friday night! The diamond ring is simple yet elegant and timeless! Not too big not too small just the right proportion on my finger! We plan to get a diamond wedding band to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 2439815
> View attachment 2439816



Beautiful, plain and simple but oh so stylish. Love it


----------



## littleblackbag

b@gcr@zy said:


> my ering...
> 
> View attachment 2439942


----------



## absolutpink

We just got married in November.. These are our rings




ETA: engagement ring is .68ct cushion cut, D colour, VVS1 clarity and set in a plain platinum band. Wedding ring is also platinum, I'm not sure of the tcw but the diamonds are all VS. My husbands ring is tungsten


----------



## Camaro Chic

nc.girl said:


> I like your props...very creative!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! That's a super pretty blue diamond!



Thank you!! Most people comment on how unusual it is... But there's nothing normal about how me and DH met and got married


----------



## mrs moulds

This is truly my favorite thread. I just love looking at everyone's rings.

Here is a picture of my same wedding band that was  previously shown with my solitaire, now with my 3 stone e-ring.


----------



## CATEYES

Jujubay said:


> Center stone 1.06 ct, G, Vs1, split shark halo .28 ct. Hope this helps  Oh, and my ring size is 6.


Looks even bigger than it's specs-beautiful on you


----------



## etk123

absolutpink said:


> We just got married in November.. These are our rings
> 
> View attachment 2444336
> 
> 
> ETA: engagement ring is .68ct cushion cut, D colour, VVS1 clarity and set in a plain platinum band. Wedding ring is also platinum, I'm not sure of the tcw but the diamonds are all VS. My husbands ring is tungsten



Classic, gorgeous set! Congrats on your marriage!


----------



## framarianna

Trulyadiva said:


> I live in a country in Europe now, and we basically have the same traditions as Italy, I never really thought about it but I don't know of anyone that has a diamond ring, maybe the younger people do but older seem to wear two bands so I'm assuming one was for the engagement and they are always yellow gold, I have to check that out, very important ya know.



Hi Trulyadiva. Are you engaged yet? I am 
My bf proposed Oct 19 at Piccadilly Circus, London, with a diamond ring 
where do you live now, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jujubay

CATEYES said:


> Looks even bigger than it's specs-beautiful on you



Thank you!


----------



## niev

I just realized my last attempt to share an image didn't work...  Mine are not as spectacular as many, or even such a popular style, but here they are


----------



## beastofthefields

Tina_Bina said:


> My favorite color is green! I don't like emeralds since they're usually cloudy so my husband and I discovered Paraibas. They come in different colors!!



Prettiest set ever, wow, stunning!! xx


----------



## Venessa84

I wish I could capture the beauty of my rings like most of you have. Engaged since 2008 married since September 6, 2010. Still love my ring and my man!


----------



## ValextraFTW

niev said:


> I just realized my last attempt to share an image didn't work...  Mine are not as spectacular as many, or even such a popular style, but here they are


Beautiful set you have there! Definitely unique! =)


----------



## Gixxer

niev said:


> I just realized my last attempt to share an image didn't work...  Mine are not as spectacular as many, or even such a popular style, but here they are



 I love bezel set solitaires; beautiful!


----------



## aundria674

Engagement : 2.65 cushion cut in white gold octet setting.
wedding band : eternity band rose gold with pink diamonds


----------



## Docjeun

framarianna said:


> Hi Trulyadiva. Are you engaged yet? I am
> My bf proposed Oct 19 at Piccadilly Circus, London, with a diamond ring
> where do you live now, if you don't mind me asking?


Hello, well I've been married for 41 years so yeah, I'm engaged, lol
I'm American but met and married my husband and we lived in Canada up until four years ago.
I live on an island smack dab in the middle of the med sea.


----------



## Docjeun

framarianna said:


> Hi Trulyadiva. Are you engaged yet? I am
> My bf proposed Oct 19 at Piccadilly Circus, London, with a diamond ring
> where do you live now, if you don't mind me asking?


And...congratulations on Your engagement!


----------



## Jen123

aundria674 said:


> View attachment 2447187
> 
> 
> Engagement : 2.65 cushion cut in white gold octet setting.
> wedding band : eternity band rose gold with pink diamonds




Ooh I love how you do mixed white gold and rose gold!!! This is exactly what I have in mind! Perfect!


----------



## niev

ValextraFTW said:


> Beautiful set you have there! Definitely unique! =)


Thank you!


----------



## niev

Gixxer said:


> I love bezel set solitaires; beautiful!


Thank you!  I always wonder why I never see the style on anyone else, but I love them too!


----------



## bex285

absolutpink said:


> We just got married in November.. These are our rings
> 
> View attachment 2444336
> 
> 
> ETA: engagement ring is .68ct cushion cut, D colour, VVS1 clarity and set in a plain platinum band. Wedding ring is also platinum, I'm not sure of the tcw but the diamonds are all VS. My husbands ring is tungsten



Adore your set, gorgeous.


----------



## girliegirl

Newly engaged! 1 ct center (H, VS2) and 1 ct (F/G VS) in side stones.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Venessa84 said:


> I wish I could capture the beauty of my rings like most of you have. Engaged since 2008 married since September 6, 2010. Still love my ring and my man!




This set looks a lot like my mom's set! Except my mom's is yellow gold. 
I've always loved it. It's very classy but unique.


----------



## B@gCr@zy

jmaemonte said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks so much!


----------



## B@gCr@zy

lovemybabes said:


> B@gCr@zy your ring is absolutely gorgeous. I want it!



Thank you. You're so sweet!


----------



## B@gCr@zy

littleblackbag said:


> stunning!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## bagloverny

Just got engaged this morning!! 

1.06 carat RB, H/SI2, Beverley K halo setting with micropave band


----------



## ame

bagloverny said:


> Just got engaged this morning!!
> 
> 1.06 carat RB, H/SI2, Beverley K halo setting with micropave band
> 
> View attachment 2447656
> View attachment 2447657
> View attachment 2447658



GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kaitydid

bagloverny said:


> Just got engaged this morning!!
> 
> 1.06 carat RB, H/SI2, Beverley K halo setting with micropave band
> 
> View attachment 2447656
> View attachment 2447657
> View attachment 2447658



What a beautiful ring! Congratulations!


----------



## karo

mrs moulds said:


> Posted this set before, however, I still love them!


Classic and stunning.


----------



## karo

Jujubay said:


> I got engaged on Christmas morning. He did an amazing job designing the ring. My ring fits my personality perfectly. 1st photo was photoshop on instagram & 2nd photo is w/o flash


Congratulations! It's really gorgeous!


----------



## cutiepinkieSJ




----------



## Swanky

Everyone's rings are beautiful!  Love seeing how different they all are


----------



## mrs moulds

karo said:


> Classic and stunning.



Thank you


----------



## mrs moulds

bagloverny said:


> Just got engaged this morning!!
> 
> 1.06 carat RB, H/SI2, Beverley K halo setting with micropave band
> 
> View attachment 2447656
> View attachment 2447657
> View attachment 2447658



Beautiful


----------



## bagloverny

Thanks so much everyone! I can't stop staring at it


----------



## ame

bagloverny said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I can't stop staring at it



Nor should you (ok except for when driving)!  Beverly K makes some pretty incredible creations, and yours is no exception. Keep that baby clean and show her off every chance you get!


----------



## *suzi*

I haven't posted in a while, but I'm so excited I had to share with people that I knew would get my excitement. My husband and I got married this past year, but we got engaged on 12/23 several years ago. He had challenged me to climb up a mountain to see the Christmas lights so he could propose at the top. We decided to make a tradition and climb it every year on the 23rd (the date of his parent's Christmas party). So this year we climbed it again and he gave me this ring. This one wasn't exactly a surprise. He told me I could choose whatever I wanted this time so it would go with my pave wedding bands. It's a Martin Flyer Halo 1ct center with an ideal cut that fits perfectly above my bands.  

Thanks for letting me indulge in some shallow obsessing!


----------



## Jujubay

karo said:


> Congratulations! It's really gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## lisapink09

Been a lurker here for ages!! Now i can finally add mine  BF proposed on boxing day (26.12.13) with a camera accessory box with a beautiful ring in it. Its a 1.01ct F/G colour Si.
First time adding photos so i hope this works.


----------



## ame

Amazing new additions! Congrats to all the newly engaged!


----------



## lisapink09

Me again  
This is what my ring looked like before my BF got his hands on it. He works at an auction house, so he bought the ring, and got the diamond remounted for me


----------



## BagsNBaubles

So excited to finally be able to post my ring on here! I've been lurking & admiring this thread for ages and my bf of 6 years finally popped the question about a month ago. Here is my 1ct solitaire that he picked out himself. Super simple & classic but it sparkles like crazy, I love it.


----------



## amrx87

just took this adorable picture of my beautiful girl and my ring!


----------



## amrx87

cant leave my first born furprincess out of the fun!!


----------



## freshie2096

amrx87 said:


> View attachment 2449463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just took this adorable picture of my beautiful girl and my ring!


How adorable is this look, totally fall in love with them both!


----------



## niev

amrx87 said:


> View attachment 2449474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant leave my first born furprincess out of the fun!!


Beautiful!  And furry


----------



## bagloverny

ame said:


> Nor should you (ok except for when driving)!  Beverly K makes some pretty incredible creations, and yours is no exception. Keep that baby clean and show her off every chance you get!



Thanks for the lovely comment. I agree, Beverley K rings have such a beautifully detailed and vintage look 

Some more pics of my beauty!


----------



## littleblackbag

BagsNBaubles said:


> So excited to finally be able to post my ring on here! I've been lurking & admiring this thread for ages and my bf of 6 years finally popped the question about a month ago. Here is my 1ct solitaire that he picked out himself. Super simple & classic but it sparkles like crazy, I love it.



simply beautiful


----------



## littleblackbag

bagloverny said:


> Thanks for the lovely comment. I agree, Beverley K rings have such a beautifully detailed and vintage look
> 
> Some more pics of my beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449593
> View attachment 2449594



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Stumbeline

Hi everyone! 

New to this thread, and literally JUST figured out (hopefully) how to attach a photo without using a 3rd party photo site.

Here is my rose gold engagement ring and matching band. I got engaged in July at a lighthouse
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ValextraFTW

Stumbeline said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to this thread, and literally JUST figured out (hopefully) how to attach a photo without using a 3rd party photo site.
> 
> Here is my rose gold engagement ring and matching band. I got engaged in July at a lighthouse
> Hope you enjoy!


Beautiful! Love the rose gold and the design. Very vintage-y! =)


----------



## Stumbeline

ValextraFTW said:


> Beautiful! Love the rose gold and the design. Very vintage-y! =)



Thank you for your sweetness, Valextra 
He picked it out himself because it "looked like" me. Couldn't be happier with it (and him)!


----------



## secw1977

Your set is absolutely stunning  x


----------



## Checkmeout

The moment I saw this ring I fell in love!!!! And the moment he saw me he fell in love!!! Lol I LOVE my ring!!!


----------



## evolution426

My fiancés gorgeous Tiffany & Co Soleste. Picked it out myself with no help. Details are 1ct center stone, .34 surrounding stones, G VVS1, size 4.5. Perfect ring for my perfect girl [:


----------



## littleblackbag

evolution426 said:


> My fiancés gorgeous Tiffany & Co Soleste. Picked it out myself with no help. Details are 1ct center stone, .34 surrounding stones, G VVS1, size 4.5. Perfect ring for my perfect girl [:
> 
> View attachment 2451162
> 
> View attachment 2451163
> 
> View attachment 2451165
> 
> View attachment 2451168
> 
> View attachment 2451169



 Stunning ring. You did good, your fiancé is one lucky lady


----------



## karo

evolution426 said:


> My fiancés gorgeous Tiffany & Co Soleste. Picked it out myself with no help. Details are 1ct center stone, .34 surrounding stones, G VVS1, size 4.5. Perfect ring for my perfect girl [:
> 
> View attachment 2451162
> 
> View attachment 2451163
> 
> View attachment 2451165
> 
> View attachment 2451168
> 
> View attachment 2451169




Stunning ring! It's breathtaking!


----------



## karo

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2450632
> 
> 
> The moment I saw this ring I fell in love!!!! And the moment he saw me he fell in love!!! Lol I LOVE my ring!!!




Love it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## littleblackbag

lisapink09 said:


> Been a lurker here for ages!! Now i can finally add mine  BF proposed on boxing day (26.12.13) with a camera accessory box with a beautiful ring in it. Its a 1.01ct F/G colour Si.
> First time adding photos so i hope this works.



This is beautiful!


----------



## littleblackbag

*suzi* said:


> I haven't posted in a while, but I'm so excited I had to share with people that I knew would get my excitement. My husband and I got married this past year, but we got engaged on 12/23 several years ago. He had challenged me to climb up a mountain to see the Christmas lights so he could propose at the top. We decided to make a tradition and climb it every year on the 23rd (the date of his parent's Christmas party). So this year we climbed it again and he gave me this ring. This one wasn't exactly a surprise. He told me I could choose whatever I wanted this time so it would go with my pave wedding bands. It's a Martin Flyer Halo 1ct center with an ideal cut that fits perfectly above my bands.
> 
> Thanks for letting me indulge in some shallow obsessing!



Lovely story and beautiful ring. Thanks for sharing


----------



## needloub

evolution426 said:


> My fiancés gorgeous Tiffany & Co Soleste. Picked it out myself with no help. Details are 1ct center stone, .34 surrounding stones, G VVS1, size 4.5. Perfect ring for my perfect girl [:
> 
> View attachment 2451162
> 
> View attachment 2451163
> 
> View attachment 2451165
> 
> View attachment 2451168
> 
> View attachment 2451169



Gorgeous ring! Congrats!


----------



## Rossette

evolution426 said:


> My fiancés gorgeous Tiffany & Co Soleste. Picked it out myself with no help. Details are 1ct center stone, .34 surrounding stones, G VVS1, size 4.5. Perfect ring for my perfect girl [:
> 
> View attachment 2451162
> 
> View attachment 2451163
> 
> View attachment 2451165
> 
> View attachment 2451168
> 
> View attachment 2451169


What a beautiful ring. Congrats!


----------



## canyongirl

For our 12 year wedding anniversary DH got me two rose gold eternity bands to wear with my e-ring. I'm really thrilled with the overall look. E-ring is Tacori, bands are Beverley K.


----------



## canyongirl

Oops.. 1 more. &#128522;


----------



## *suzi*

Stumbeline said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to this thread, and literally JUST figured out (hopefully) how to attach a photo without using a 3rd party photo site.
> 
> Here is my rose gold engagement ring and matching band. I got engaged in July at a lighthouse
> Hope you enjoy!




Wow! I love how absolutely unique that is! Congratulations on the engagement and the pretty ring!


----------



## mrs moulds

amrx87 said:


> View attachment 2449474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant leave my first born furprincess out of the fun!!



Awwwwww. Your ring and furprincess is beautiful!


----------



## Stumbeline

Secw1977 & Suzi,

Thank you!! 
Its really sweet to hear kind feedback on such a momentous occasion as well as my most prized possession! 

For Christmas, my parents booked us a tandem kayak trip so we may revisit the island on the anniversary of our engagement. We're the first couple to ever be engaged on that island, so it was a very unique proposal as well!


----------



## MrsHardy

Hello ! New to the site & hope I'm doing this right ...
2.5 marquise solitaire in platinum


----------



## akimoto

evolution426 said:


> My fiancés gorgeous Tiffany & Co Soleste. Picked it out myself with no help. Details are 1ct center stone, .34 surrounding stones, G VVS1, size 4.5. Perfect ring for my perfect girl [:
> 
> View attachment 2451162
> 
> View attachment 2451163
> 
> View attachment 2451165
> 
> View attachment 2451168
> 
> View attachment 2451169




Absolute perfection! And you did it all yourself! She's a lucky lady


----------



## Staci_W

MrsHardy said:


> Hello ! New to the site & hope I'm doing this right ...
> 2.5 marquise solitaire in platinum





Very nice! I really like his ring too. I usually don't like diamonds in men's rings, but this style looks really good.


----------



## canyongirl

Stumbeline said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to this thread, and literally JUST figured out (hopefully) how to attach a photo without using a 3rd party photo site.
> 
> Here is my rose gold engagement ring and matching band. I got engaged in July at a lighthouse
> Hope you enjoy!



So lovely and unique!


----------



## mewt

this isn't an e-ring but I'll be wearing it on that finger on rotation, so here's some pics:











I just got her today and I'm in loooove! I've always liked the Cartier Ballerine, but it only comes in platinum and I wanted rose gold. what's a girl to do except have one custom made?


----------



## lucydee

mewt said:


> this isn't an e-ring but I'll be wearing it on that finger on rotation, so here's some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got her today and I'm in loooove! I've always liked the Cartier Ballerine, but it only comes in platinum and I wanted rose gold. what's a girl to do except have one custom made?



Very beautiful! 
Congrats!


----------



## karo

canyongirl said:


> For our 12 year wedding anniversary DH got me two rose gold eternity bands to wear with my e-ring. I'm really thrilled with the overall look. E-ring is Tacori, bands are Beverley K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451985
> View attachment 2451986




Love your new bands!


----------



## karo

mewt said:


> this isn't an e-ring but I'll be wearing it on that finger on rotation, so here's some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got her today and I'm in loooove! I've always liked the Cartier Ballerine, but it only comes in platinum and I wanted rose gold. what's a girl to do except have one custom made?




Gorgeous!


----------



## karo

MrsHardy said:


> Hello ! New to the site & hope I'm doing this right ...
> 
> 2.5 marquise solitaire in platinum




Stunning ring!


----------



## lisapink09

littleblackbag said:


> This is beautiful!



Thank you, thinking about getting it changed slightly though...


----------



## LexielLoveee

Loving all these rings ladies !!!!!  Enjoy them ! I myself am not engaged yet but  have been looking loving all the inspiration! Wear them in good health! I do love this I found online 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Love the cushions and radiants! Double halos are nice similar to a Tiffany soleste. With out the mini split shank. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## canyongirl

karo said:


> Love your new bands!




Thank you Karo


----------



## Guccinista

Harry Winston Large Sunflower Ring


----------



## i love louie

Guccinista said:


> Harry Winston Large Sunflower Ring
> View attachment 2452644
> 
> View attachment 2452645
> 
> View attachment 2452646


  holy smokes!! very beautiful congrats girl. very unique and very beautiful!!


----------



## karo

Guccinista said:


> Harry Winston Large Sunflower Ring
> View attachment 2452644
> 
> View attachment 2452645
> 
> View attachment 2452646


Wooow! It's stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## littleblackbag

canyongirl said:


> For our 12 year wedding anniversary DH got me two rose gold eternity bands to wear with my e-ring. I'm really thrilled with the overall look. E-ring is Tacori, bands are Beverley K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451985
> View attachment 2451986



Love the look of the 3 together.



canyongirl said:


> Oops.. 1 more. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451992



Quite simply gorgeous!



mewt said:


> this isn't an e-ring but I'll be wearing it on that finger on rotation, so here's some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got her today and I'm in loooove! I've always liked the Cartier Ballerine, but it only comes in platinum and I wanted rose gold. what's a girl to do except have one custom made?



Stunning!



lisapink09 said:


> Thank you, thinking about getting it changed slightly though...



Why would you change it at all??? Its lovely the way it is. Out of curiosity what would you change about it?


----------



## canyongirl

Guccinista said:


> Harry Winston Large Sunflower Ring
> View attachment 2452644
> 
> View attachment 2452645
> 
> View attachment 2452646



Gorgeous!  I bet that ring sparkles like CRAZY!


----------



## canyongirl

littleblackbag said:


> Quite simply gorgeous!



Thank you so very much.


----------



## GoGlam

Gorgeous rings ladies!!


----------



## Guccinista

Yes. Thank you. It really does sparkle like nothing I've ever seen. It's amazing. 
What does e-ring mean?


----------



## mrs moulds

Guccinista said:


> Harry Winston Large Sunflower Ring
> View attachment 2452644
> 
> View attachment 2452645
> 
> View attachment 2452646



Beautiful ring


----------



## evolution426

Thanks for all the comments guys. I feel I truly did great! 

BUT! We bought our wedding bands today...

She got the Shared Prong Eternity band and I picked the good old fashioned gold band...I like to keep it classy haha.


----------



## Clathrin

Here's my Tiffany, don't remember the details off the top of my head but its a size 3.5. The lady that took my measurement said it was the smallest she's seen in all her years at Tiffany.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Clathrin said:


> Here's my Tiffany, don't remember the details off the top of my head but its a size 3.5. The lady that took my measurement said it was the smallest she's seen in all her years at Tiffany.



This is my dream set! Would you mind sharing the size of your solitaire and width of your wedding ring?


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Here's mine! 1.22 c princess cut! DH got me the black diamond band for our anniversary last year! &#10084;


----------



## Clathrin

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> This is my dream set! Would you mind sharing the size of your solitaire and width of your wedding ring?



The solitaire is 1ct and the width of the band is 2mm.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Clathrin said:


> The solitaire is 1ct and the width of the band is 2mm.




Thank you! Your set looks lovely on you


----------



## lucydee

evolution426 said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys. I feel I truly did great!
> 
> BUT! We bought our wedding bands today...
> 
> She got the Shared Prong Eternity band and I picked the good old fashioned gold band...I like to keep it classy haha.
> View attachment 2453283
> 
> View attachment 2453284
> 
> View attachment 2453286



Band looks perfect with your engagement ring!
Very beautiful! 
Congrats!


----------



## Clathrin

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Thank you! Your set looks lovely on you



Thank you! Hope you get your dream set someday!


----------



## XOverdose

Guccinista said:


> Harry Winston Large Sunflower Ring



 Just gorgeous! Love this!




bougainvillier said:


> What an interesting and creative setting! Congratulations





nc.girl said:


> So different and gorgeous...love it!





vintagefinds said:


> Love! The rose gold looks great with your skin tone.




Thank you ladies so much!


----------



## Guccinista

Thank you so much. I just realized e-ring is short for engagement ring. Lol! I guess my head is in the clouds these days.


----------



## feggie

I just exchanged my new 1.25 carat Princess cut for a Brilliant of same size.  I received it for Christmas, and the prongs on the corner were uncomfortable.  I had also done some research, and discovered that the experts (?) say that the Brilliant has more fire.  That really wasn't the deciding factor.  I just didn't want to be aware of the 4 corners every time I entwined my fingers.  I also felt the four corner prongs took away from the stone itself.  I'm thrilled with the round stone, and am glad I didn't keep something that was bound to bother me.  I'm attaching the images of both rings. The pictures aren't great, but hopefully you get the idea.  For some reason, (maybe what I'm wearing), the rings are showing up odd colors.  They are colorless, ideal cut.  My point in posting is to think about something as seemingly random as how the ring FEELS.  If it is uncomfortable, you aren't going to be happy.  Also, the ring you think you may want, may look totally wrong on your hand.  This is why, hopefully your guy will let you help choose.  Cheers!
PS. This is a ring my husband got me for our anniversary.  I discovered when I got my first ring I had nickel allergy, which apparently is very common. White gold is make with nickel.  Yellow gold has much less nickel, but still some. I wore a yellow gold ring until now.  This time I got platinum, more $$ but no chance of allergy.


----------



## Gigigirl70

feggie said:


> I just exchanged my new 1.25 carat Princess cut for a Brilliant of same size.
> 
> The round brilliant actually looks bigger


----------



## lisapink09

Why would you change it at all??? Its lovely the way it is. Out of curiosity what would you change about it?[/QUOTE]

I'm thinking of getting the band slightly smaller, so that it makes the diamond "pop" a bit more, as i feel it gets a little bit lost, but i don't know, I'm undecided lol.


----------



## lisapink09

mewt said:


> this isn't an e-ring but I'll be wearing it on that finger on rotation, so here's some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got her today and I'm in loooove! I've always liked the Cartier Ballerine, but it only comes in platinum and I wanted rose gold. what's a girl to do except have one custom made?



I love the Cartier Ballerine too!! It looks really lovely in rose gold!!


----------



## Bambina B

Hello cuties

I am engaged!!! I know you have seen it a lot of times here, but to me its so new!!! I didnt expect it at all - we had a nice holiday in Cancun and went to New York for a couple of days before we head back to Zurich. He told me we are going to a nice restaurant, so I had my hair and nails done and went to buy some fancy shoes from the sales. He remembered once I had a vogue magazine with a jewelry special issue and have said that the tiffany soleste ring looks classy and gorgeous. It was last February and we were just 4 months together! So he got it, one carat center stone (symbol for "we are one now", which I loved!!), cushion cut, vs1, platinum band and 72 total 0.3 carat surrounding stones. He proposed in " Le Bernadin" on the 2nd of January, exactly 15 months after we kissed for the first time. I am just happy that we will move in together and we will cuddle a lot and love each other.

Here is the ring, enjoy!
Xoxo
V.


----------



## littleblackbag

Bambina B said:


> Hello cuties
> 
> I am engaged!!! I know you have seen it a lot of times here, but to me its so new!!! I didnt expect it at all - we had a nice holiday in Cancun and went to New York for a couple of days before we head back to Zurich. He told me we are going to a nice restaurant, so I had my hair and nails done and went to buy some fancy shoes from the sales. He remembered once I had a vogue magazine with a jewelry special issue and have said that the tiffany soleste ring looks classy and gorgeous. It was last February and we were just 4 months together! So he got it, one carat center stone (symbol for "we are one now", which I loved!!), cushion cut, vs1, platinum band and 72 total 0.3 carat surrounding stones. He proposed in " Le Bernadin" on the 2nd of January, exactly 15 months after we kissed for the first time. *I am just happy that we will move in together and we will cuddle a lot and love each other.*
> 
> Here is the ring, enjoy!
> Xoxo
> V.



I surely do love your ring. So sparkly and so damn pretty, I don't think I could ever get anything done wearing that as i'd be staring at it all the time. 

I love your sentiment about moving in together too. Thats what its all about, lots of cuddles and loving each other. Congratulations to you and all the best for the future


----------



## cuppiecake

Just got engaged a few days ago  it's unbelievably sparkly!


----------



## rogersa

Bambina B said:


> Hello cuties
> 
> 
> 
> I am engaged!!! I know you have seen it a lot of times here, but to me its so new!!! I didnt expect it at all - we had a nice holiday in Cancun and went to New York for a couple of days before we head back to Zurich. He told me we are going to a nice restaurant, so I had my hair and nails done and went to buy some fancy shoes from the sales. He remembered once I had a vogue magazine with a jewelry special issue and have said that the tiffany soleste ring looks classy and gorgeous. It was last February and we were just 4 months together! So he got it, one carat center stone (symbol for "we are one now", which I loved!!), cushion cut, vs1, platinum band and 72 total 0.3 carat surrounding stones. He proposed in " Le Bernadin" on the 2nd of January, exactly 15 months after we kissed for the first time. I am just happy that we will move in together and we will cuddle a lot and love each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the ring, enjoy!
> 
> Xoxo
> 
> V.




Beautiful! I especially love how much being together means to you. The way you said everything was so cute. Congratulations!


----------



## girlfriday17

Guccinista said:


> Harry Winston Large Sunflower Ring
> View attachment 2452644
> 
> View attachment 2452645
> 
> View attachment 2452646



Absolutely gorgeous.  It reminds me of the ring Meg Ryan's character got in Sleepless in Seattle.


----------



## feggie

That is a beautiful ring. Congrats.


----------



## feggie

Joyce David said:


> This is my E ring and I love it as it reminds me of my love! It has a *blue sapphire* as the centre stone flanked by *three sparkling diamonds* on each side.


Lovely Sapphire!  Princesses Diana and Kate are sapphire girls, too!


----------



## Docjeun

MrsHardy said:


> Hello ! New to the site & hope I'm doing this right ...
> 2.5 marquise solitaire in platinum


Both are beyond beautiful and as someone else said, I don't like diamonds in a mans ring but this one is the exception!


----------



## alpinest

I love all of the rings in this thread. I think they are much more beautiful than the ones in the celebrity thread. Celebrity rings seem to be much too gaudy.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Today, Mr. Camaro surprised me with an upgraded wedding band to compliment my blue diamond three-stone engagement ring. He's such a sweetheart! I had been using a plain wide gold band of my grandmother's as a wedding ring so I moved it to my right hand and this one is now nestled next to my e-ring. I never get tired of blue diamonds! VVS2, color H (the whites) with fancy Z color blue diamonds.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Joyce David said:


> This is my E ring and I love it as it reminds me of my love! It has a *blue sapphire* as the centre stone flanked by *three sparkling diamonds* on each side.



Lovely! I almost went with sapphire for my ring. Is my favorite stone next to blue diamonds. It's so nice to see e-rings with some color!


----------



## nascar fan

Engagement/marriage all-in-one.
I can't remember exact specifics, but a little over 2 for center stone and  3 for surrounding stones.  5 total, set in white gold


----------



## NWGal

feggie said:


> I just exchanged my new 1.25 carat Princess cut for a Brilliant of same size.  I received it for Christmas, and the prongs on the corner were uncomfortable.  I had also done some research, and discovered that the experts (?) say that the Brilliant has more fire.  That really wasn't the deciding factor.  I just didn't want to be aware of the 4 corners every time I entwined my fingers.  I also felt the four corner prongs took away from the stone itself.  I'm thrilled with the round stone, and am glad I didn't keep something that was bound to bother me.  I'm attaching the images of both rings. The pictures aren't great, but hopefully you get the idea.  For some reason, (maybe what I'm wearing), the rings are showing up odd colors.  They are colorless, ideal cut.  My point in posting is to think about something as seemingly random as how the ring FEELS.  If it is uncomfortable, you aren't going to be happy.  Also, the ring you think you may want, may look totally wrong on your hand.  This is why, hopefully your guy will let you help choose.  Cheers!
> PS. This is a ring my husband got me for our anniversary.  I discovered when I got my first ring I had nickel allergy, which apparently is very common. White gold is make with nickel.  Yellow gold has much less nickel, but still some. I wore a yellow gold ring until now.  This time I got platinum, more $$ but no chance of allergy.



It looks great.  I love the look of princess cut rings but I've wondered the same about comfort.  I too recently found out I was allergic to gold and my ring was white gold.  I'd been wearing it for years and had ongoing issues, just never put 2 & 2 together.  I upgraded to platinum as well and I'm so happy to be able to wear a ring again!

Enjoy yours, it's beautiful.


----------



## bougainvillier

nascar fan said:


> Engagement/marriage all-in-one.
> I can't remember exact specifics, but a little over 2 for center stone and  3 for surrounding stones.  5 total, set in white gold




Substantial


----------



## SS57

I wear a very bright 2 carat, G-color center stone with sapphire side stones set in platinum . Ring size is 5.25.


----------



## HauteRN

SS57 said:


> View attachment 2458856
> 
> I wear a very bright 2 carat, G-color center stone with sapphire side stones set in platinum . Ring size is 5.25.




LOVE this!! Really beautiful! Are the sapphires cornflower blue? &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

I enjoy looking at all the different rings everyone has!


----------



## 26Alexandra

SS57 said:


> View attachment 2458856
> 
> I wear a very bright 2 carat, G-color center stone with sapphire side stones set in platinum . Ring size is 5.25.



Gorgeous ring!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Hi Everyone, this is my second chance at love. We met on 11/16/09, got engaged on 4/16/11 and married on 6/16/12. Number 16 is our lucky number! Here is my dream ring. The center stone is 1.20 and the side stones are about .35. It is in platinum and 18kt yellow gold on the sides. I wanted a modern but classy vintage updated look. The center diamond is very special since it is a Tiffany from my DH's grandmother. Thanks for letting me share the love of my life and my special magical ring.


----------



## Solemony

^ Beautiful ring! I love the details on the third picture. So pretty!


----------



## nascar fan

bougainvillier said:


> Substantial


LOL!  That it is.  Heavy too.
I have a couple of others I change into when I'm not in the mood for it.
I've actually hit it so hard on a door frame that I cracked one of the long baguettes.  Took months to get another one cut to put into it.  
The poor center stone had been run over by a Ford F-250 truck (in another setting).  I took it off to put lotion on, had it in my lap.  I stopped at post office to put mail in box, got out of the truck and it fell on the ground.  I ran over it.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Solemony said:


> ^ Beautiful ring! I love the details on the third picture. So pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Compass Rose

OMG!!  That is awful! Your ring is spectacular, though...


----------



## Swanky

Love all the new rings posted!


----------



## Leo the Lion

One more with my husband's wedding band. I am so glad to have taken this picture today with him. Our photographer forgot to take a picture of our rings on our wedding day so it was nice 1 1/2 years later to take this. lol. Both rings are platinum with 18kt yellow gold. Love him SO much!!! I have seen so many beautiful rings on this thread. They are all very lovely. Thank you for letting me share mine.


----------



## bougainvillier

I think someone asked me for a close-up on my set. E-ring is yellow but wedding band is rose gold. Thinking of adding a yellow gold diamond eternity 

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SS57 said:


> View attachment 2458856
> 
> I wear a very bright 2 carat, G-color center stone with sapphire side stones set in platinum . Ring size is 5.25.



Very nice


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Leo the Lion said:


> Hi Everyone, this is my second chance at love. We met on 11/16/09, got engaged on 4/16/11 and married on 6/16/12. Number 16 is our lucky number! Here is my dream ring. The center stone is 1.20 and the side stones are about .35. It is in platinum and 18kt yellow gold on the sides. I wanted a modern but classy vintage updated look. The center diamond is very special since it is a Tiffany from my DH's grandmother. Thanks for letting me share the love of my life and my special magical ring.



Beautiful ring


----------



## Mirp

bagloverny said:


> Just got engaged this morning!!
> 
> 1.06 carat RB, H/SI2, Beverley K halo setting with micropave band
> 
> View attachment 2447656
> View attachment 2447657
> View attachment 2447658


LOVE YOUR RING!!! Do you have more pictures somewhere??


----------



## RedPoppies

SS57 said:


> View attachment 2458856
> 
> I wear a very bright 2 carat, G-color center stone with sapphire side stones set in platinum . Ring size is 5.25.


 
WOW! I am seriously dying over your set. It is so beautiful!!!


----------



## SS57

RedPoppies said:


> WOW! I am seriously dying over your set. It is so beautiful!!!



Wow, thanks!  I am very happy with the cornflower blue because it is so bright and cheerful.


----------



## littleblackbag

bougainvillier said:


> I think someone asked me for a close-up on my set. E-ring is yellow but wedding band is rose gold. Thinking of adding a yellow gold diamond eternity
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



O.M.G!!!! I die, this is a fabulous picture of your gorgeous stone. Love it!


----------



## bougainvillier

littleblackbag said:


> O.M.G!!!! I die, this is a fabulous picture of your gorgeous stone. Love it!



Thank you *littleblackbag*! It's very nice of you


----------



## northerngirl

Blue and white diamonds


----------



## bougainvillier

northerngirl said:


> Blue and white diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2463645



Wow gorgeous! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Leo the Lion

northerngirl said:


> Blue and white diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2463645


So pretty! Love the blue stones and it is so sparkly! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leo the Lion

SS57 said:


> View attachment 2458856
> 
> I wear a very bright 2 carat, G-color center stone with sapphire side stones set in platinum . Ring size is 5.25.


So beautiful! Love the blue stones and the center stone is very noticeable. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## horse17

Here is my Christopher Designs ring..while I just love the delicate melee on a lot of halos, CD designs are larger........different look......sparkles like crazzzy...


----------



## st.love

horse17 said:


> Here is my Christopher Designs ring..while I just love the delicate melee on a lot of halos, CD designs are larger........different look......sparkles like crazzzy...




Holy moly your set is stunning!!!


----------



## livethelake

horse17 said:


> Here is my Christopher Designs ring..while I just love the delicate melee on a lot of halos, CD designs are larger........different look......sparkles like crazzzy...



This is beautiful!

My stone was cut by Christopher.   The Crisscut allows the stone to sparkle like crazy!!!


----------



## eri0087

This is my first post on tPF! My fiance and I got engaged in October,  and here is my ring   Thanks for letting me share; I loooove looking  at everyone's gorgeous rings!


----------



## horse17

st.love said:


> Holy moly your set is stunning!!!


thankyou!


----------



## horse17

livethelake said:


> This is beautiful!
> 
> My stone was cut by Christopher.   The Crisscut allows the stone to sparkle like crazy!!!


thankyou!...I love Christopher Designs quality and craftsmanship..I would love to see your ring!


----------



## livethelake

horse17 said:


> thankyou!...I love Christopher Designs quality and craftsmanship..I would love to see your ring!



I am such a terrible photographer.  I have not been able to get a good picture of mine.  It's an emerald cut crisscut


----------



## Leo the Lion

eri0087 said:


> This is my first post on tPF! My fiance and I got engaged in October,  and here is my ring   Thanks for letting me share; I loooove looking  at everyone's gorgeous rings!


Very beautiful ring! Love your nail polish too!


----------



## Leo the Lion

horse17 said:


> Here is my Christopher Designs ring..while I just love the delicate melee on a lot of halos, CD designs are larger........different look......sparkles like crazzzy...


So feminine and sparkly! Love it!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Guccinista said:


> Harry Winston Large Sunflower Ring
> View attachment 2452644
> 
> View attachment 2452645
> 
> View attachment 2452646



OMG!!! I have just died and went to bling heaven.


----------



## Guccinista

PrincessCypress said:


> OMG!!! I have just died and went to bling heaven.



Thank you. I have the most generous man. I love him so much. Also, even though the sales woman knew he couldn't afford the huge diamonds, she was nice enough, in fact...she insisted I try them on anyway. It was a very fun experience. Harry Winston made me feel like royalty. They have some beautiful charms, too.


----------



## emilymg

eri0087 said:


> This is my first post on tPF! My fiance and I got engaged in October,  and here is my ring   Thanks for letting me share; I loooove looking  at everyone's gorgeous rings!



Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## PrincessCypress

Guccinista said:


> Thank you. I have the most generous man. I love him so much. Also, even though the sales woman knew he couldn't afford the huge diamonds, she was nice enough, in fact...she insisted I try them on anyway. It was a very fun experience. Harry Winston made me feel like royalty. They have some beautiful charms, too.



Awww, that's so nice to hear about your experience! I wish there was a boutique near me, but the closest one is over 5 hours away.


----------



## bigdilove

Guccinista, can you please share the size of the stones in your ring? Its the perfect size!


----------



## Themakeupartist

My husband proposed when he was 19 and I was 17 so this is all he could afford but 7 yrs later I still love it.


----------



## needloub

horse17 said:


> Here is my Christopher Designs ring..while I just love the delicate melee on a lot of halos, CD designs are larger........different look......sparkles like crazzzy...



I love your whole set!  Love your bands!


----------



## luciferinloubsx

Can't wait to get engaged so I can post in here! Haha! :lolots:


----------



## horse17

needloub said:


> I love your whole set!  Love your bands!



thanks needloub!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Themakeupartist said:


> View attachment 2466509
> 
> My husband proposed when he was 19 and I was 17 so this is all he could afford but 7 yrs later I still love it.



I love your set!
So cute you got engaged at a young age


----------



## nc.girl

nascar fan said:


> Engagement/marriage all-in-one.
> I can't remember exact specifics, but a little over 2 for center stone and  3 for surrounding stones.  5 total, set in white gold



Stunning! LOL at running over it with an F-250...that certainly speaks to the hardness of diamonds!


----------



## nascar fan

nc.girl said:


> Stunning! LOL at running over it with an F-250...that certainly speaks to the hardness of diamonds!


LOL!  Hey there!
Thank you.


----------



## eri0087

Thanks, leo the lion and emilymg!

Very pretty set, themakeupartist


----------



## MischiefManaged

My ring!


----------



## MischiefManaged

So I link to my ring and i see the picture in the edit view but when I submit just the link shows....any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## atomicballerina

My boyfriend proposed last night!!!! Finally can post in this thread!!! So excited !!!!


----------



## horse17

atomicballerina said:


> View attachment 2468255
> View attachment 2468256
> 
> 
> My boyfriend proposed last night!!!! Finally can post in this thread!!! So excited !!!!


Omg!!! Congratulations!!! Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## Winterfell

atomicballerina said:


> View attachment 2468255
> View attachment 2468256
> 
> 
> My boyfriend proposed last night!!!! Finally can post in this thread!!! So excited !!!!



Beautiful ring. Is it a radiant cut? If you don't mind me asking what is the carat weight - the diamond is a lovely size.


----------



## littleblackbag

atomicballerina said:


> View attachment 2468255
> View attachment 2468256
> 
> 
> My boyfriend proposed last night!!!! Finally can post in this thread!!! So excited !!!!



Beautiful ring and congratulations


----------



## atomicballerina

Thank you so much!!! It IS radiant cut, its a 1.5 carat stone! I looked through a thousand pics and I think probably read every post in this thread and settled on radiant ! Hehe


----------



## sweet_pees

1.2 ct round solitaire, IF, E color, triple Excellent.  Love my hubby to be


----------



## karo

sweet_pees said:


> 1.2 ct round solitaire, IF, E color, triple Excellent.  Love my hubby to be




Stunning! Congratulations!!!


----------



## emilymg

sweet_pees said:


> 1.2 ct round solitaire, IF, E color, triple Excellent.  Love my hubby to be



That is a beautiful ring. Congrats!


----------



## Leo the Lion

sweet_pees said:


> 1.2 ct round solitaire, IF, E color, triple Excellent.  Love my hubby to be


Beautiful ring on you. Congratulations! Love the Tiffany blue nail polish too!


----------



## Leo the Lion

atomicballerina said:


> View attachment 2468255
> View attachment 2468256
> 
> 
> My boyfriend proposed last night!!!! Finally can post in this thread!!! So excited !!!!


Congratulations, gorgeous ring!!!!


----------



## bella vita

Color D
1.23 carats
SI1
Ring finger size 8.5

I have bug hands.  Lol


----------



## pinoko24

My boyfriend gave this to me at New Year's Eve. I knew this is the style I like.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 2469189
> 
> 
> My boyfriend gave this to me at New Year's Eve. I knew this is the style I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469198




Congrats!!! It is beautiful and huge. What are the specs if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## poshwawa

My boyfriend proposed last night!!!! Finally can post in this thread!!! So excited !!!![/QUOTE]

Omg congratulations!! All the best wishes for you! Enjoy and savor every moment of wedding planning and day of! &#10084;&#10084; xoxo


----------



## drxxy

my E-ring. 1.13ct, SI1, H &#128145;&#128141;&#128522;


----------



## drxxy

another pic&#128536;


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

drxxy said:


> another pic&#128536;




The wedding band looks really sparkly with your engagement ring. Congrats!!


----------



## MischiefManaged

My 5.06ct Antique Cushion Engagment ring.  I think this was my 3rd or 4th upgrade
N/O, VS1 in a Victor Canera Emilya Halo PLAT
Size 6 here but it is currently being sized down to a 5.75.


----------



## lovefordiamonds

sweet_pees said:


> 1.2 ct round solitaire, IF, E color, triple Excellent.  Love my hubby to be




It's GORGEOUS!! Congratulations!! Is that a Memoire setting? I love it!!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

MischiefManaged said:


> My 5.06ct Antique Cushion Engagment ring.  I think this was my 3rd or 4th upgrade
> N/O, VS1 in a Victor Canera Emilya Halo PLAT
> Size 6 here but it is currently being sized down to a 5.75.




It's absolutely stunning! Jaw dropping for sure!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

MischiefManaged said:


> My 5.06ct Antique Cushion Engagment ring.  I think this was my 3rd or 4th upgrade
> N/O, VS1 in a Victor Canera Emilya Halo PLAT
> Size 6 here but it is currently being sized down to a 5.75.


OMG beautiful! More pics PLEEEEEEAAAASE!!!!


----------



## MischiefManaged

LovingDiamonds said:


> OMG beautiful! More pics PLEEEEEEAAAASE!!!!


 

Thank you!  Here are some more pictures.  I actually had the exact same VC setting but with a 2ct MRB, so while I loved it I really wanted an antique diamond.  Once I upgraded I had the AC put into a solitare setting but didn't love it.  So now it is in it's forever home.


----------



## Skippy23

BagsNBaubles said:


> So excited to finally be able to post my ring on here! I've been lurking & admiring this thread for ages and my bf of 6 years finally popped the question about a month ago. Here is my 1ct solitaire that he picked out himself. Super simple & classic but it sparkles like crazy, I love it.


Your ring is gorgeous, mine is the same size but a much heavier setting, would you mind sharing some more pictures? I've been looking to get my ring remade and I love the simplicity of yours  
(sorry if I'm doing this wrong, it's my first ever post!)


----------



## Jujubay

horse17 said:


> Here is my Christopher Designs ring..while I just love the delicate melee on a lot of halos, CD designs are larger........different look......sparkles like crazzzy...



I LOVE your setting. So beautiful.


----------



## Jujubay

guccinista said:


> harry winston large sunflower ring
> View attachment 2452644
> 
> View attachment 2452645
> 
> View attachment 2452646



omg!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## lovemybabes

Here is mine.  Definitely not the biggest, but I married my high school sweetheart when I was 18, so it is special to me. It is a Marquise Brilliant cut, 3/4 Carat, G, SI(1), good polish stone. 
It was originally set in a plain gold band, but at 10 years he went and had it set in this setting which is similar to a ring my grandmother had from the 20's. 

The setting is in white gold, is a size 7, and is surrounded by 36 diamonds. It is 1 carat total weight, stones are a VS1 & H in color. I love it so much just for the detail, and the memory of my Gran.


----------



## Bsb.princess

That's so pretty!!!! I love the sentiment behind it


----------



## bougainvillier

lovemybabes said:


> Here is mine.  Definitely not the biggest, but I married my high school sweetheart when I was 18, so it is special to me. It is a Marquise Brilliant cut, 3/4 Carat, G, SI(1), good polish stone.
> It was originally set in a plain gold band, but at 10 years he went and had it set in this setting which is similar to a ring my grandmother had from the 20's.
> 
> The setting is in white gold, is a size 7, and is surrounded by 36 diamonds. It is 1 carat total weight, stones are a VS1 & H in color. I love it so much just for the detail, and the memory of my Gran.




Love the vintage look! Very pretty


----------



## Docjeun

lovemybabes said:


> Here is mine.  Definitely not the biggest, but I married my high school sweetheart when I was 18, so it is special to me. It is a Marquise Brilliant cut, 3/4 Carat, G, SI(1), good polish stone.
> It was originally set in a plain gold band, but at 10 years he went and had it set in this setting which is similar to a ring my grandmother had from the 20's.
> 
> The setting is in white gold, is a size 7, and is surrounded by 36 diamonds. It is 1 carat total weight, stones are a VS1 & H in color. I love it so much just for the detail, and the memory of my Gran.


I can't think of anything nicer than having a ring that was in the family no matter how large or small the stone.  And...yours is very pretty!


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> I can't think of anything nicer than having a ring that was in the family no matter how large or small the stone.  And...yours is very pretty!


Sorry I meant to post this to another but yours is so pretty too!!


----------



## Docjeun

lovemybabes said:


> Here is mine.  Definitely not the biggest, but I married my high school sweetheart when I was 18, so it is special to me. It is a Marquise Brilliant cut, 3/4 Carat, G, SI(1), good polish stone.
> It was originally set in a plain gold band, but at 10 years he went and had it set in this setting which is similar to a ring my grandmother had from the 20's.
> 
> The setting is in white gold, is a size 7, and is surrounded by 36 diamonds. It is 1 carat total weight, stones are a VS1 & H in color. I love it so much just for the detail, and the memory of my Gran.


So Pretty!


----------



## nc.girl

nascar fan said:


> LOL!  Hey there!
> Thank you.



Hi there!


----------



## lovemybabes

Bsb.princess said:


> That's so pretty!!!! I love the sentiment behind it



Thank you!



Trulyadiva said:


> So Pretty!



Thank you!



Trulyadiva said:


> So Pretty!



Thank you! 



bougainvillier said:


> Love the vintage look! Very pretty



Thank you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sweet_pees said:


> 1.2 ct round solitaire, IF, E color, triple Excellent.  Love my hubby to be



Its beautiful!


----------



## Leo the Lion

lovemybabes said:


> Here is mine.  Definitely not the biggest, but I married my high school sweetheart when I was 18, so it is special to me. It is a Marquise Brilliant cut, 3/4 Carat, G, SI(1), good polish stone.
> It was originally set in a plain gold band, but at 10 years he went and had it set in this setting which is similar to a ring my grandmother had from the 20's.
> 
> The setting is in white gold, is a size 7, and is surrounded by 36 diamonds. It is 1 carat total weight, stones are a VS1 & H in color. I love it so much just for the detail, and the memory of my Gran.


Such a beautiful ring and such a touching story. I like that your setting has so many unique diamond shapes in it. I got my center stone from my husband's grandmother and I would never have it changed. The true meaning of a wedding ring is love and the circle shape of the ring means there is no end. You look so happy in your photo!!!


----------



## jewelrytinket

Hi everyone!

I am new to this thread and I am so excited to share my wedding ring design. Before I proposed to my wife, I went to different on wedding ring makers, choose for different designs that my wife would really love, for it will be the big event of our lives. It took me for almost a month to make a decision. I found an online store that can customized the wedding ring that would look different. It finally decided to give her a rose gold and diamond ring, the reason why I gave this type it is because rose symbolizes how I met her in a rose garden and diamond always symbolizes how she's one of the best gem that I have in my life. I will post a picture of her ring next time.

Thanks,


----------



## LovingDiamonds

jewelrytinket said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to this thread and I am so excited to share my wedding ring design. Before I proposed to my wife, I went to different on wedding ring makers, choose for different designs that my wife would really love, for it will be the big event of our lives. It took me for almost a month to make a decision. I found an online store that can customized the wedding ring that would look different. It finally decided to give her a rose gold and diamond ring, the reason why I gave this type it is because rose symbolizes how I met her in a rose garden and diamond always symbolizes how she's one of the best gem that I have in my life. I will post a picture of her ring next time.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anthony


Such a sweet story! I´d love to see the ring!


----------



## lovemybabes

Leo the Lion said:


> Such a beautiful ring and such a touching story. I like that your setting has so many unique diamond shapes in it. I got my center stone from my husband's grandmother and I would never have it changed. The true meaning of a wedding ring is love and the circle shape of the ring means there is no end. You look so happy in your photo!!!



 Thank you!! It has been wonderful. He is in the military, so we have been through so many deployments and such. I love my ring!


----------



## CATEYES

MischiefManaged said:


> My 5.06ct Antique Cushion Engagment ring.  I think this was my 3rd or 4th upgrade
> N/O, VS1 in a Victor Canera Emilya Halo PLAT
> Size 6 here but it is currently being sized down to a 5.75.


Omg!!


----------



## dster1

Center stone is 1.22 F, VVS1


----------



## eri0087

dster1 that is a gorgeous ring!! I love the low profile from the side!


----------



## mills

eri0087 said:


> dster1 that is a gorgeous ring!! I love the low profile from the side!



I was just thinking that too, gorgeous low profile.


----------



## needloub

dster1 said:


> Center stone is 1.22 F, VVS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477536
> View attachment 2477537





eri0087 said:


> dster1 that is a gorgeous ring!! I love the low profile from the side!



I love the low profile as well!


----------



## 26Alexandra

dster1 said:


> Center stone is 1.22 F, VVS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477536
> View attachment 2477537



You're ring is so pretty! What is your ringsize?


----------



## bagaholic92

My 1.8c triple excellent engagement ring&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bella601

bagaholic92 said:


> My 1.8c triple excellent engagement ring&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2478797



Beautiful  congrats


----------



## dster1

eri0087 said:


> dster1 that is a gorgeous ring!! I love the low profile from the side!





mills said:


> I was just thinking that too, gorgeous low profile.





needloub said:


> I love the low profile as well!



Thanks ladies! I wanted something low so it doesn't get caught on things as easily. I tried on higher settings and it didn't look as nice on my tiny fingers. 



26Alexandra said:


> You're ring is so pretty! What is your ringsize?



Thank you! My ring size is 3.75.


----------



## Leo the Lion

lovemybabes said:


> Thank you!! It has been wonderful. He is in the military, so we have been through so many deployments and such. I love my ring!


He is always with you when you are wearing his ring!


----------



## blumster

Here's mine- celebrating our 10th anniversary in November-Whooooo!!


----------



## 26Alexandra

blumster said:


> Here's mine- celebrating our 10th anniversary in November-Whooooo!!



Your ring is gorgeous! What are the specs of this beauty?


----------



## horse17

blumster said:


> Here's mine- celebrating our 10th anniversary in November-Whooooo!!


congratulations!..beautiful!


----------



## blumster

26Alexandra said:


> Your ring is gorgeous! What are the specs of this beauty?


Thank you so much!!!!! I just looked at the specs because we had our jewelry re-appraised.  It's a 2.00 carat brilliant cut center stone.  SI1 clarity, H color.  The baguettes on the sides weigh .20 points.  It's set in a platinum band.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Just had my diamond reset into a heavier platinum setting!!! Excuse the dry hand.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Babsiegirl said:


> Just had my diamond reset into a heavier platinum setting!!! Excuse the dry hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480580


Very pretty, classic setting. I love platinum it is heavier than gold and even the rings from the 1920's and all the crowns of the queens and princesses were in platinum. Congratulations!


----------



## Gixxer

Babsiegirl said:


> Just had my diamond reset into a heavier platinum setting!!! Excuse the dry hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480580



Perfection. This is such a timeless setting I sigh every time I see one!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Very pretty, classic setting. I love platinum it is heavier than gold and even the rings from the 1920's and all the crowns of the queens and princesses were in platinum. Congratulations!



Thanks!! I really love feeling the weight on my finger !!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Gixxer said:


> Perfection. This is such a timeless setting I sigh every time I see one!



Thanks!! An early Valentine from Hubby.


----------



## lovemybabes

dster1 said:


> Thanks ladies! I wanted something low so it doesn't get caught on things as easily. I tried on higher settings and it didn't look as nice on my tiny fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! My ring size is 3.75.




LOVE your ring!! I really didn't know they could do a low profile ring, I guess I never have seen one like that. It is awesome.


----------



## bliss_cathy

I've just joined this forum, still trying to navigate my way around so not much to add. Have come from another forum and this thread is familiar to me


----------



## friday13bride

dster1 said:


> Center stone is 1.22 F, VVS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477536
> View attachment 2477537




Your ring is stunning! I too have a low profile similar setting..


----------



## cebuano8

Long time follower of this thread. Got engaged last week! I have no knowledge of the specs at this point but it's an oval cut somewhere around 1 ct. I love it!


----------



## Gixxer

cebuano8 said:


> View attachment 2484494
> 
> 
> Long time follower of this thread. Got engaged last week! I have no knowledge of the specs at this point but it's an oval cut somewhere around 1 ct. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484502



Congratulations!!! What a stunning ring, I just love the profile! Enjoy


----------



## bougainvillier

cebuano8 said:


> View attachment 2484494
> 
> 
> Long time follower of this thread. Got engaged last week! I have no knowledge of the specs at this point but it's an oval cut somewhere around 1 ct. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484502




What a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## roor84

Hello, 

I have been a long time viewer of this beautiful corner! Loving all rings and heres mine .. been married for 5.5 years


----------



## ceer0112

here is my ring. My hubby custom made it.


----------



## Contessa

I still have mine! Steven Kirsch custom split-shank double halo


----------



## PrincessCypress

Contessa said:


> I still have mine! Steven Kirsch custom split-shank double halo



Wow, simply stunning!!! I really love the double halo, Contessa.


----------



## iamgreen3

After dressing up, they looked like this ^^


----------



## love_sparkles

View attachment 2487089


I have been a long time lurker until now. Here is my set. 

Congratulations on your engagement! Beautiful ring! I have ovals on my wedding band as you can see.

Loving all the rings!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## love_sparkles

Trying again.


----------



## snibor

ceer0112 said:


> View attachment 2484824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my ring. My hubby custom made it.


Luv it!  Just beautiful.


----------



## LCHallWill

All the rings are so gorgeous!  I've been married for 12 years now, and we just upgraded my set...I love it...the center stone is 0.48 ct. round brilliant cut diamond, H color, VS2 clarity...Two accent stones are F/G color, VS1/VS2 clarity, approx 0.50 ctw...and 72 round brilliant diamond accents, F/H color range, VS1/VS2 clarity and approx. 0.36 ctw....total of 1.34 ctw


----------



## Honeybebe

Sawyer_ said:


> I'm so excited to add my engagement ring to this thread!! It's an 1.23 carat oval cut, size 5.5.




So beautiful! Congrats! Love the oval cut!!


----------



## karo

LCHallWill said:


> All the rings are so gorgeous!  I've been married for 12 years now, and we just upgraded my set...I love it...the center stone is 0.48 ct. round brilliant cut diamond, H color, VS2 clarity...Two accent stones are F/G color, VS1/VS2 clarity, approx 0.50 ctw...and 72 round brilliant diamond accents, F/H color range, VS1/VS2 clarity and approx. 0.36 ctw....total of 1.34 ctw


Absolutely stunning! Love your set! The simple band looks perfect with your new ring.


----------



## LCHallWill

karo said:


> Absolutely stunning! Love your set! The simple band looks perfect with your new ring.


Thank you!


----------



## pairin

My distribution.


----------



## sweet_pees

lovefordiamonds said:


> It's GORGEOUS!! Congratulations!! Is that a Memoire setting? I love it!!



thank you lovefordiamonds, it is a memoire setting. i like that it looks softer and more feminine.


----------



## sweet_pees

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 2469189
> 
> 
> My boyfriend gave this to me at New Year's Eve. I knew this is the style I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469198



wow pinoko, that is some serious diamond. it is amazing


----------



## Melow

Here is pic of mine 


Love to hear you ladies comments


----------



## Lovefour

Melow said:


> Here is pic of mine
> 
> 
> Love to hear you ladies comments
> View attachment 2493469


That looks so beautiful!!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Melow said:


> Here is pic of mine
> 
> 
> Love to hear you ladies comments
> View attachment 2493469



I would be so happy if my boyfriend proposed with this ringsetting!!


----------



## MCF

LCHallWill said:


> All the rings are so gorgeous!  I've been married for 12 years now, and we just upgraded my set...I love it...the center stone is 0.48 ct. round brilliant cut diamond, H color, VS2 clarity...Two accent stones are F/G color, VS1/VS2 clarity, approx 0.50 ctw...and 72 round brilliant diamond accents, F/H color range, VS1/VS2 clarity and approx. 0.36 ctw....total of 1.34 ctw



Beautiful.  My wedding band is from Brilliant Earth.


----------



## Docjeun

Melow said:


> Here is pic of mine
> 
> 
> Love to hear you ladies comments
> View attachment 2493469


Well, it's beautiful, what can I say!!


----------



## LCHallWill

MCF said:


> Beautiful.  My wedding band is from Brilliant Earth.


Thank you! I love them


----------



## sheishollywood

Here's mine!


----------



## karo

sheishollywood said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494594




Stunning!


----------



## gemj83

lovemybabes said:


> Here is mine.  Definitely not the biggest, but I married my high school sweetheart when I was 18, so it is special to me. It is a Marquise Brilliant cut, 3/4 Carat, G, SI(1), good polish stone.
> It was originally set in a plain gold band, but at 10 years he went and had it set in this setting which is similar to a ring my grandmother had from the 20's.
> 
> The setting is in white gold, is a size 7, and is surrounded by 36 diamonds. It is 1 carat total weight, stones are a VS1 & H in color. I love it so much just for the detail, and the memory of my Gran.



By far the one of the most beautiful rings on here . Simply stunning xx


----------



## littleblackbag

Melow said:


> Here is pic of mine
> 
> 
> Love to hear you ladies comments
> View attachment 2493469



I love your ring, so so pretty


----------



## britneyandco

Melow said:


> Here is pic of mine
> 
> 
> Love to hear you ladies comments
> View attachment 2493469



Stunning! Love the halo!


----------



## britneyandco

Contessa said:


> I still have mine! Steven Kirsch custom split-shank double halo



Stunning! Love your ring!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ stunning


----------



## jenna_foo

So many pretty sparkly gems. 
Just added a thin band to my set.


----------



## Swanky

Love all the new rings!! Congrats to all the newly engaged.


----------



## lovemybabes

gemj83 said:


> By far the one of the most beautiful rings on here . Simply stunning xx



 
Thank you!! I love it. XOXO


----------



## brookelynn77




----------



## baglover1973

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


>



STUNNING! but yeah she is wearing make up....I hate that they feel as if that even matters...the ring is the star.


----------



## Winterfell

brookelynn77 said:


> View attachment 2501929



Wow your ring is lovely. What cut is the centre stone? Is it a Tacori setting?


----------



## LVGLITTER

I just picked my custom ring last Thursday and am so in love with it and my jeweler! We are now designing a band to go with itm then next a ring for my hubby with black diamonds. My ring was inspired by Jack Kelege. 

4ct Cushion cut 
14k gold
diamonds on all 3 sides and underneath
hand engraving


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

LVGLITTER said:


> I just picked my custom ring last Thursday and am so in love with it and my jeweler! We are now designing a band to go with itm then next a ring for my hubby with black diamonds. My ring was inspired by Jack Kelege.
> 
> 4ct Cushion cut
> 14k gold
> diamonds on all 3 sides and underneath
> hand engraving




Love it!!! Great bling!!


----------



## CATEYES

LVGLITTER said:


> I just picked my custom ring last Thursday and am so in love with it and my jeweler! We are now designing a band to go with itm then next a ring for my hubby with black diamonds. My ring was inspired by Jack Kelege.
> 
> 4ct Cushion cut
> 14k gold
> diamonds on all 3 sides and underneath
> hand engraving


Stunning  cushion!! My fav shape-many congrats!


----------



## LVGLITTER

CATEYES said:


> Stunning  cushion!! My fav shape-many congrats!



Thank you! The shape is new to me, my original ring for 18 years was round cut.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful!!



LVGLITTER said:


> I just picked my custom ring last Thursday and am so in love with it and my jeweler! We are now designing a band to go with itm then next a ring for my hubby with black diamonds. My ring was inspired by Jack Kelege.
> 
> 4ct Cushion cut
> 14k gold
> diamonds on all 3 sides and underneath
> hand engraving


----------



## mistyknightwin

sheishollywood said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 2494594


----------



## mistyknightwin

bagaholic92 said:


> My 1.8c triple excellent engagement ring&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2478797


----------



## qudz104

Contessa said:


> I still have mine! Steven Kirsch custom split-shank double halo




Stunning!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

This is one of the prettiest rings I've seen in a very long time!! 



sweet_pees said:


> 1.2 ct round solitaire, IF, E color, triple Excellent.  Love my hubby to be


----------



## varvara

Gosh.... I just discovered this thread and went through MOST of it... Took my forever.

Lovely bling here. So much to look at!

Here is my contribution... Just got an upgrade some months ago.... For our 3rd anniversary. 

Platinum setting, with my Cartier wedding bands...


----------



## bella601

varvara said:


> Gosh.... I just discovered this thread and went through MOST of it... Took my forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bling here. So much to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution... Just got an upgrade some months ago.... For our 3rd anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> Platinum setting, with my Cartier wedding bands...




Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mellisasteves

I just brought one from Judith Ann Jewels in just $5,700 . This is a design from VIBE's with an 18k yellow gold. The actual rate of this blue pearl ring was $9,500. Since there is a sale, I got it for half the rate.


----------



## lie

engaged since 061013. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mrs moulds

LVGLITTER said:


> I just picked my custom ring last Thursday and am so in love with it and my jeweler! We are now designing a band to go with itm then next a ring for my hubby with black diamonds. My ring was inspired by Jack Kelege.
> 
> 4ct Cushion cut
> 14k gold
> diamonds on all 3 sides and underneath
> hand engraving



Okay, when my ring grows up, this is what I would like it to look like! What a beauty!


----------



## mrs moulds

Well, my ring can't even compare to the lovely 4ct cushion cut beauty, I am loving my princess cut today since she received a well deserve bath from the jeweler!


----------



## LVk8

I love this thread - congrats to all the brides to be! My wedding will be 5/31/14

Here's my colorless round 1.0ct solitaire with filigree band.  And my Mahina Noir in the background (it is a purse forum!)


----------



## designer1

I love Kelege designs, especially the ring on the left. I had one custom made to look like one of his designs. Round diamond in a cushion halo ! After 6 years I still stare at it and love it as much now, as the day I received it !


----------



## angie82

Love looking at all your beautiful rings. Here's mine. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Docjeun

brookelynn77 said:


> View attachment 2501929


That is just gorgeous!!


----------



## bougainvillier

angie82 said:


> Love looking at all your beautiful rings. Here's mine. Thanks for looking.


simple and perfect. love it


----------



## inkstand

Engagement ring--8 years old and I still love it!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrs moulds said:


> Well, my ring can't even compare to the lovely 4ct cushion cut beauty, I am loving my princess cut today since she received a well deserve bath from the jeweler!



Still a beauty


----------



## inkstand

Better pic:


----------



## ValextraFTW

inkstand said:


> Better pic:
> View attachment 2514385


Such a pretty ring! I love the vintage-y look of it. =)


----------



## inkstand

ValextraFTW said:


> Such a pretty ring! I love the vintage-y look of it. =)




Thanks! Didn't anticipate going pear but it fit my hand well in my opinion.


----------



## lovemybabes

mrs moulds said:


> Well, my ring can't even compare to the lovely 4ct cushion cut beauty, I am loving my princess cut today since she received a well deserve bath from the jeweler!



 I LOVE your Princess!! Something about those just make me happy. Such a sparkly ring, and so many diamonds!!


----------



## lovemybabes

inkstand said:


> Better pic:
> View attachment 2514385



Such great detail. I love it!


----------



## lovemybabes

angie82 said:


> Love looking at all your beautiful rings. Here's mine. Thanks for looking.



Love it! As much as I love the halo rings, there is something about a solitaire that just calls to me. LOL! So clear, and sparkly!


----------



## annabel_emily

Wow! I really love your pear halo. Its so sparkily. Can we have the specs on it.


----------



## LVGLITTER

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2512422
> 
> I love Kelege designs, especially the ring on the left. I had one custom made to look like one of his designs. Round diamond in a cushion halo ! After 6 years I still stare at it and love it as much now, as the day I received it !



Ahhh a fellow Kelege lover!! My ring was inspired by the one on the left


----------



## LVGLITTER

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2512422
> 
> I love Kelege designs, especially the ring on the left. I had one custom made to look like one of his designs. Round diamond in a cushion halo ! After 6 years I still stare at it and love it as much now, as the day I received it !



Your rings are amazing by the way!!


----------



## LVGLITTER

mrs moulds said:


> Well, my ring can't even compare to the lovely 4ct cushion cut beauty, I am loving my princess cut today since she received a well deserve bath from the jeweler!



Such a beautiful set!! Princess cuts are very timeless imo.


----------



## designer1

LVGLITTER said:


> Your rings are amazing by the way!!



Thanks, I'm happy with the way it turned out !


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Super simple solitaire w/ eternity band... I&#10084;&#65039;the elegant simplicity!


----------



## Babsiegirl

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2516392
> 
> View attachment 2516393
> 
> View attachment 2516394
> 
> View attachment 2516395
> 
> Super simple solitaire w/ eternity band... I&#10084;&#65039;the elegant simplicity!




I always love a simple solitaire!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Still a beauty


----------



## mrs moulds

lovemybabes said:


> I LOVE your Princess!! Something about those just make me happy. Such a sparkly ring, and so many diamonds!!



Thank you!


----------



## littleblackbag

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2516392
> 
> View attachment 2516393
> 
> View attachment 2516394
> 
> View attachment 2516395
> 
> Super simple solitaire w/ eternity band... I&#10084;&#65039;the elegant simplicity!



Very nice!


----------



## Tropigal3

inkstand said:


> Better pic:
> View attachment 2514385



Love your ring, so beautiful!


----------



## pinktree

View attachment 2517488

	

		
			
		

		
	
My yellow diamond engagement ring, vvs2 , intense yellow,1.63ct


----------



## Qbirdy

Mine is princess cut vintage style i got engaged 11/2013


----------



## ame

Qbirdy said:


> Mine is princess cut vintage style i got engaged 11/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2517527
> View attachment 2517529



I love that setting!


----------



## amina.pink

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2516392
> 
> View attachment 2516393
> 
> View attachment 2516394
> 
> View attachment 2516395
> 
> Super simple solitaire w/ eternity band... I&#10084;&#65039;the elegant simplicity!


 
Lovely set!  May I ask the size of your centre stone and the carat weight of your eternity band?  I love them together, so perfectly matched!


----------



## Gigigirl70

pinktree said:


> View attachment 2517488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yellow diamond engagement ring, vvs2 , intense yellow,1.63ct



Thats is really beautiful!!


----------



## littleblackbag

Qbirdy said:


> Mine is princess cut vintage style i got engaged 11/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2517527
> View attachment 2517529



Oh my, this is beautiful!


----------



## MJDaisy

I got engaged in December and finally got my ring today!  it's a pink morganite center with a diamond halo!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Babsiegirl said:


> I always love a simple solitaire!!!




Thank you! As I get older I'm starting to prefer more classic jewelry pieces.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

littleblackbag said:


> Very nice!




Thank you, I like to think that it's classic. If I upgrade again I think I will go with this set but bigger!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

amina.pink said:


> Lovely set!  May I ask the size of your centre stone and the carat weight of your eternity band?  I love them together, so perfectly matched!


Thank you so much. The solitaire and the eternity band are both 1ct. I &#10084;&#65039;them!!!


----------



## Molls

pinktree said:


> View attachment 2517488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yellow diamond engagement ring, vvs2 , intense yellow,1.63ct



Love your ring!


----------



## emilymg

MJDaisy said:


> I got engaged in December and finally got my ring today!  it's a pink morganite center with a diamond halo!



So beautiful! I love the color of the stone. Congrats!!


----------



## RedPoppies

inkstand said:


> Better pic:
> View attachment 2514385


 
Oh my... simply STUNNING


----------



## needloub

inkstand said:


> Better pic:
> View attachment 2514385



So gorgeous!!


----------



## ValextraFTW

MJDaisy said:


> I got engaged in December and finally got my ring today!  it's a pink morganite center with a diamond halo!
> View attachment 2518097
> View attachment 2518098


Beautiful ring! Morganite is such a lovely color stone.


----------



## tinachkaa

Engaged 6/10/12
Married 8/24/13

My engagement ring: 3 ct round center stone in a platinum setting
& Our wedding bands. I'm not aware of the specs on my band but we picked a Cartier with diamonds for him. So in love, with him & the rings  

Love looking at everyone's rings!! This thread really shines lol  Thx for letting me share.


----------



## 26Alexandra

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2522972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522974
> 
> 
> Engaged 6/10/12
> Married 8/24/13
> 
> My engagement ring: 3 ct round center stone in a platinum setting
> & Our wedding bands. I'm not aware of the specs on my band but we picked a Cartier with diamonds for him. So in love, with him & the rings
> 
> Love looking at everyone's rings!! This thread really shines lol  Thx for letting me share.



Your rings are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## GoGlam

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2522972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522974
> 
> 
> Engaged 6/10/12
> Married 8/24/13
> 
> My engagement ring: 3 ct round center stone in a platinum setting
> & Our wedding bands. I'm not aware of the specs on my band but we picked a Cartier with diamonds for him. So in love, with him & the rings
> 
> Love looking at everyone's rings!! This thread really shines lol  Thx for letting me share.




Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## rogersa

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2522972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522974
> 
> 
> Engaged 6/10/12
> Married 8/24/13
> 
> My engagement ring: 3 ct round center stone in a platinum setting
> & Our wedding bands. I'm not aware of the specs on my band but we picked a Cartier with diamonds for him. So in love, with him & the rings
> 
> Love looking at everyone's rings!! This thread really shines lol  Thx for letting me share.




Gorgeous! I love your diamond band too!


----------



## tinachkaa

rogersa said:


> Gorgeous! I love your diamond band too!





GoGlam said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!





26Alexandra said:


> Your rings are absolutely gorgeous!!




Thank you ladies so so much.. I really appreciate it


----------



## bella601

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2522972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522974
> 
> 
> Engaged 6/10/12
> Married 8/24/13
> 
> My engagement ring: 3 ct round center stone in a platinum setting
> & Our wedding bands. I'm not aware of the specs on my band but we picked a Cartier with diamonds for him. So in love, with him & the rings
> 
> Love looking at everyone's rings!! This thread really shines lol  Thx for letting me share.




Beautiful


----------



## Hilary

My new setting arrived yesterday! My original setting had issues with the pave where the same stone kept falling out and unfortunately the maker was unwilling to help after the third time.

My husband had it reset altogether as a surprise! The engagement ring is a double halo by Precision Set. The inner halo is rose gold. 

My wedding band is by Anbar and the diamonds are on all three sides. I know the set is a little loud but I love it!


----------



## ame

Looks great!!!


----------



## CATEYES

Hilary said:


> View attachment 2525052
> View attachment 2525055
> 
> 
> My new setting arrived yesterday! My original setting had issues with the pave where the same stone kept falling out and unfortunately the maker was unwilling to help after the third time.
> 
> My husband had it reset altogether as a surprise! The engagement ring is a double halo by Precision Set. The inner halo is rose gold.
> 
> My wedding band is by Anbar and the diamonds are on all three sides. I know the set is a little loud but I love it!


Stunning! Love it


----------



## Swanky

Hilary said:


> View attachment 2525052
> View attachment 2525055
> 
> 
> My new setting arrived yesterday! My original setting had issues with the pave where the same stone kept falling out and unfortunately the maker was unwilling to help after the third time.
> 
> My husband had it reset altogether as a surprise! The engagement ring is a double halo by Precision Set. The inner halo is rose gold.
> 
> My wedding band is by Anbar and the diamonds are on all three sides. I know the set is a little loud but I love it!



It's beautiful Hilary!!!


----------



## Hilary

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's beautiful Hilary!!!




Thank you so much!  still getting used to the extra bling!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Gorgeous! 




Hilary said:


> View attachment 2525052
> View attachment 2525055
> 
> 
> My new setting arrived yesterday! My original setting had issues with the pave where the same stone kept falling out and unfortunately the maker was unwilling to help after the third time.
> 
> My husband had it reset altogether as a surprise! The engagement ring is a double halo by Precision Set. The inner halo is rose gold.
> 
> My wedding band is by Anbar and the diamonds are on all three sides. I know the set is a little loud but I love it!


----------



## LVGLITTER

Hilary said:


> View attachment 2525052
> View attachment 2525055
> 
> 
> My new setting arrived yesterday! My original setting had issues with the pave where the same stone kept falling out and unfortunately the maker was unwilling to help after the third time.
> 
> My husband had it reset altogether as a surprise! The engagement ring is a double halo by Precision Set. The inner halo is rose gold.
> 
> My wedding band is by Anbar and the diamonds are on all three sides. I know the set is a little loud but I love it!



I love it!! my setting is a bit loud too


----------



## LVGLITTER

inkstand said:


> Better pic:
> View attachment 2514385



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LCHallWill

angie82 said:


> Love looking at all your beautiful rings. Here's mine. Thanks for looking.


Gorgeous!


----------



## pinktree

Gigigirl70 said:


> Thats is really beautiful!!


Thank you so much~)


----------



## pinktree

Molls said:


> Love your ring!


----------



## heyswonderful

LCHallWill said:


> All the rings are so gorgeous!  I've been married for 12 years now, and we just upgraded my set...I love it...the center stone is 0.48 ct. round brilliant cut diamond, H color, VS2 clarity...Two accent stones are F/G color, VS1/VS2 clarity, approx 0.50 ctw...and 72 round brilliant diamond accents, F/H color range, VS1/VS2 clarity and approx. 0.36 ctw....total of 1.34 ctw


Wowza! I love the setting and how you paired with a simple band. Beautiful!


----------



## RedPoppies

Hilary said:


> View attachment 2525052
> View attachment 2525055
> 
> 
> My new setting arrived yesterday! My original setting had issues with the pave where the same stone kept falling out and unfortunately the maker was unwilling to help after the third time.
> 
> My husband had it reset altogether as a surprise! The engagement ring is a double halo by Precision Set. The inner halo is rose gold.
> 
> My wedding band is by Anbar and the diamonds are on all three sides. I know the set is a little loud but I love it!


 
Oh my! Breathtaking!


----------



## lovemybabes

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2522972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522974
> 
> 
> Engaged 6/10/12
> Married 8/24/13
> 
> My engagement ring: 3 ct round center stone in a platinum setting
> & Our wedding bands. I'm not aware of the specs on my band but we picked a Cartier with diamonds for him. So in love, with him & the rings
> 
> Love looking at everyone's rings!! This thread really shines lol  Thx for letting me share.



I have never seen a band like this, and it is lovely!  The solitaire is huge, and so sparkly! Congratulations!!


----------



## ShaneF

My Gorgeous D Color Oval......


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It's beautiful!! Wear it in good health!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

ShaneF said:


> My Gorgeous D Color Oval......
> 
> View attachment 2532555
> View attachment 2532557




Beautiful! This has me considering an oval!


----------



## karo

ShaneF said:


> My Gorgeous D Color Oval......
> 
> View attachment 2532555
> View attachment 2532557


Stunning ring!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ShaneF said:


> My Gorgeous D Color Oval......
> 
> View attachment 2532555
> View attachment 2532557




Congrats! It's beautiful !


----------



## krimisha

my blings


----------



## 26Alexandra

krimisha said:


> my blings



Love your set! What are the specs of the center stone?


----------



## AnnZ

^ Very pretty!  Congrats.


----------



## krimisha

26Alexandra said:


> Love your set! What are the specs of the center stone?


Thanks so much. it's 1.41 carat/D color/Ideal Cut


----------



## amanda.elaine

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night!
> 
> Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
> My ring Size 5.25


Congratulations! It truly is stunning - happy wedding planning


----------



## amanda.elaine

ShaneF said:


> My Gorgeous D Color Oval......
> 
> View attachment 2532555
> View attachment 2532557


Absolutely love love love the shape.


----------



## amanda.elaine

MJDaisy said:


> I got engaged in December and finally got my ring today!  it's a pink morganite center with a diamond halo!
> View attachment 2518097
> View attachment 2518098


Ahhh I wish I had known about this stone before - I would have dropped hints  It's gorgeous!


----------



## amanda.elaine

varvara said:


> Gosh.... I just discovered this thread and went through MOST of it... Took my forever.
> 
> Lovely bling here. So much to look at!
> 
> Here is my contribution... Just got an upgrade some months ago.... For our 3rd anniversary.
> 
> Platinum setting, with my Cartier wedding bands...


Such a unique and beautiful shape/ring! love it!


----------



## anthonyroman06

Hi Ame.
            I really like these rings.Would u pls provide some information about these rings ?it will be very helpful to know about these rings..Thanks


----------



## ame

anthonyroman06 said:


> Hi Ame.
> I really like these rings.Would u pls provide some information about these rings ?it will be very helpful to know about these rings..Thanks



about mine or others?


----------



## AuthenticLux

pinktree said:


> View attachment 2517488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yellow diamond engagement ring, vvs2 , intense yellow,1.63ct



Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## AuthenticLux

LVGLITTER said:


> I just picked my custom ring last Thursday and am so in love with it and my jeweler! We are now designing a band to go with itm then next a ring for my hubby with black diamonds. My ring was inspired by Jack Kelege.
> 
> 4ct Cushion cut
> 14k gold
> diamonds on all 3 sides and underneath
> hand engraving


 
Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## AuthenticLux

Coming up on our 8 year anniversary...
2.14 CT, RB platinum solitaire
1.06 TCW, platinum wedding band


----------



## Lovefour

AuthenticLux said:


> Coming up on our 8 year anniversary...
> 2.14 CT, RB platinum solitaire
> 1.06 TCW, platinum wedding band


So beautiful!!


----------



## lovemybabes

AuthenticLux said:


> Coming up on our 8 year anniversary...
> 2.14 CT, RB platinum solitaire
> 1.06 TCW, platinum wedding band



LOVE it!! So I had a Solitaire for years...and didn't love it. Loved my reset. Now I am drooling over Halos...and then your Solitaire catches my eye. BAHAHA! I absolutely love my ring, but I love me some eye candy!


----------



## AuthenticLux

lovemybabes said:


> LOVE it!! So I had a Solitaire for years...and didn't love it. Loved my reset. Now I am drooling over Halos...and then your Solitaire catches my eye. BAHAHA! I absolutely love my ring, but I love me some eye candy!



I've been thinking about changing the setting but too much sentimental value in this one


----------



## mistyknightwin

pretty!!



AuthenticLux said:


> Coming up on our 8 year anniversary...
> 2.14 CT, RB platinum solitaire
> 1.06 TCW, platinum wedding band


----------



## jamespen

nwhite said:


> Yay, I can finally post mine!  Just got engaged last night!
> 
> Old Mine Cut center .94  H-I SI1-SI2
> My ring Size 5.25



Beautiful. Where can I buy these?


----------



## Louboulove

This is mine currently. Its a Simon G. 

1 Carat Center, round.
1.01 total weight of small diamonds.
White Gold.

However, my Fiance is taking me to a Tacori event at the end of the month to get ideas for a new Ring. I dont like mine anymore


----------



## friday13bride

Louboulove said:


> This is mine currently. Its a Simon G.
> 
> 1 Carat Center, round.
> 1.01 total weight of small diamonds.
> White Gold.
> 
> However, my Fiance is taking me to a Tacori event at the end of the month to get ideas for a new Ring. I dont like mine anymore




I think your ring is beautiful!!!


----------



## Louboulove

friday13bride said:


> I think your ring is beautiful!!!


It really is a beautiful ring but Ive started to hate gold as a metal choice now that Ive gotten used to it. I loved this ring 6 years ago and I love that he remembered and gave it to me Christmas Day 2012 but my taste has changed on top of hating the gold lol


----------



## walk-unafraid

Sapphires in a vintage 14K yg setting...


----------



## LCHallWill

heyswonderful said:


> Wowza! I love the setting and how you paired with a simple band. Beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## friday13bride

Louboulove said:


> It really is a beautiful ring but Ive started to hate gold as a metal choice now that Ive gotten used to it. I loved this ring 6 years ago and I love that he remembered and gave it to me Christmas Day 2012 but my taste has changed on top of hating the gold lol




I hear ya! Kept mine for 10 yrs and finally reset mine last year! Get what you love now!! 
Be sure to post some pics!!!


----------



## anthonyroman06

ame said:


> Ill add my new setting to this thread!
> 
> 
> Stone is a 1.15ct Star129 cut, H VS1 with strong-medium blue flor.






perfect   engagements rings with beautiful design.it looks very beautiful.


----------



## Louboulove

friday13bride said:


> I hear ya! Kept mine for 10 yrs and finally reset mine last year! Get what you love now!!
> Be sure to post some pics!!!


Oh I definitely will! I will be getting Platinum this time for sure and it will be a Tacori setting


----------



## ame

anthonyroman06 said:


> perfect   engagements rings with beautiful design.it looks very beautiful.



Thanks!


----------



## lovemybabes

Hi there! Okay, so I had my original thread on page 390 but I wanted to show my new wedding band. We have been married 17 years, and my high school sweetheart decides we both need new bands. So, they were ordered.  I still love him just as much today...as I did back then. Anyways, thanks for looking! 

My first original thread~

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/engagements-rings-what-does-yours-look-like-662246-390.html#post26069597

Without band:







By themselves: (My shirt is blue, I can see the blue in the reflection LOL!)





Together:





Band: 
7 stones, clamshell prongs, Color: G, Clarity: SI1 (can't see anything to the eye) Of course they are small, though. LOL!!  This is a size 7.5 

I know it isn't really in the vintage-y look, and doesn't "go" well, but I really would like another ring eventually. (I love mine, but want to put it up for my teenager) This holds so much sentimental value to me, but my husband wants to upgrade at 20 years...so keeping it back seems like a good plan.


----------



## ulla

lovemybabes said:


> Hi there! Okay, so I had my original thread on page 390 but I wanted to show my new wedding band. We have been married 17 years, and my high school sweetheart decides we both need new bands. So, they were ordered.  I still love him just as much today...as I did back then. Anyways, thanks for looking!
> 
> My first original thread~
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/engagements-rings-what-does-yours-look-like-662246-390.html#post26069597
> 
> Without band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By themselves: (My shirt is blue, I can see the blue in the reflection LOL!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Band:
> 7 stones, clamshell prongs, Color: G, Clarity: SI1 (can't see anything to the eye) Of course they are small, though. LOL!!  This is a size 7.5
> 
> I know it isn't really in the vintage-y look, and doesn't "go" well, but I really would like another ring eventually. (I love mine, but want to put it up for my teenager) This holds so much sentimental value to me, but my husband wants to upgrade at 20 years...so keeping it back seems like a good plan.


Doesn't "go" well, but they look perfect together


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My new 3 stone!!!


----------



## lovemybabes

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2549514
> 
> My new 3 stone!!!



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 26Alexandra

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2549514
> 
> My new 3 stone!!!



Really beautiful! Is the ring yellow gold? The diamonds look great in this setting!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

lovemybabes said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!




&#128522;Thank you so much. I'm very happy with the end result!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

26Alexandra said:


> Really beautiful! Is the ring yellow gold? The diamonds look great in this setting!



Thank you very much!!! I don't know if you can see from this pic but the setting is 18K yellow gold with a platinum 6 prong head in the center.


----------



## 26Alexandra

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you very much!!! I don't know if you can see from this pic but the setting is 18K yellow gold with a platinum 6 prong head in the center.
> 
> View attachment 2550480



Yes, I can see! The diamonds look amazing with the yellow gold and platinum.


----------



## kiwishopper

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2549514
> 
> My new 3 stone!!!



So gorgeous! And your glitter nail is beautiful!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kiwishopper said:


> So gorgeous! And your glitter nail is beautiful!




Thank you! I just changed them. I got a lot of professional things for work and school coming up...


----------



## forgetmenot301

Here is my new engagement ring reset! The center diamond is from my original ring. 

1.03 cushion cut color G 
TCW is somewhere around 2carats
Not sure if any other details but I love it!


----------



## ame

Looks AMAZING!


----------



## forgetmenot301

ame said:


> Looks AMAZING!




Thanks Ame


----------



## chymera

walk-unafraid said:


> Sapphires in a vintage 14K yg setting...



I love vintage rings! They have such character!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

forgetmenot301 said:


> Here is my new engagement ring reset! The center diamond is from my original ring.
> 
> 1.03 cushion cut color G
> TCW is somewhere around 2carats
> Not sure if any other details but I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2551884
> 
> View attachment 2551885
> 
> View attachment 2551886




Wow! This is beautiful ! Congratulations Forgetmenot301! 

May I ask the size of the diamonds halo & the size of diamonds on yr band ? The proportions is just right! TIA


----------



## walk-unafraid

chymera said:


> I love vintage rings! They have such character!



Me, too!  When I was engaged to my ex right out of college, I had the typical diamond solitaire in a six prong setting, and as much as I loved it I never felt like it was my style.  Considering how badly it ended, I guess that should have been a sign!  

Then, years later, my husband and I collaborated on this - I already had the ring sans stones, and he supplied the sapphires.  It is absolutely perfect for me.


----------



## nwhite

jamespen said:


> Beautiful. Where can I buy these?



Hi, thanks!  The ring is by Kattan diamonds.  I got the center stone at a jeweler.


----------



## littleblackbag

forgetmenot301 said:


> Here is my new engagement ring reset! The center diamond is from my original ring.
> 
> 1.03 cushion cut color G
> TCW is somewhere around 2carats
> Not sure if any other details but I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2551884
> 
> View attachment 2551885
> 
> View attachment 2551886



I love this, very pretty.


----------



## alicecullen

So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.

The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25). 

I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.


----------



## pinki682

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.



That is beautiful! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## sevens one

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.


This is lovely.  So yummy.  from one Cullen to another


----------



## bougainvillier

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.




So pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## forgetmenot301

mad_for_chanel said:


> Wow! This is beautiful ! Congratulations Forgetmenot301!
> 
> May I ask the size of the diamonds halo & the size of diamonds on yr band ? The proportions is just right! TIA




Hi! Thank you!! I love it  

I don't know the exact size of the diamonds but there are 32 diamonds on the halo and band (12 on the halo and 20 on the band). I know that it is almost 1 CTW in the setting so I'd assume each diamond is about .03 carats.

Hope that helps!


----------



## forgetmenot301

littleblackbag said:


> I love this, very pretty.




Thank you!


----------



## gatorpooh

I can finally post to this thread. Got engaged in New York this past weekend. Center stone is a 1.58 I VVS1. Setting is Tacori. It sits up really high and has diamonds on all 3 sides. I know many people advise against this but I LOVE it!


----------



## friday13bride

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.




Simply stunning gorgeous ring!!
Congratulations !!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.



I'm normally not a big halo person but this is awesome!  I love the difference between the two halo's--so unique and so fun!  It shows personality but is still classy.


----------



## emcosmo1639

gatorpooh said:


> View attachment 2554741
> View attachment 2554742
> 
> 
> I can finally post to this thread. Got engaged in New York this past weekend. Center stone is a 1.58 I VVS1. Setting is Tacori. It sits up really high and has diamonds on all 3 sides. I know many people advise against this but I LOVE it!



Who cares if people advise against it, your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## 26Alexandra

gatorpooh said:


> View attachment 2554741
> View attachment 2554742
> 
> 
> I can finally post to this thread. Got engaged in New York this past weekend. Center stone is a 1.58 I VVS1. Setting is Tacori. It sits up really high and has diamonds on all 3 sides. I know many people advise against this but I LOVE it!



I love your ring! Congratulations!


----------



## secw1977

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.



I am not generally a lover of the halo design, but your engagement ring is stunning! It is truly breath taking. Many congratulations xxx


----------



## mad_for_chanel

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.



Congratulations on your engagement to an awesome fiancé ! 

Your beautiful ring took my breath away! I have the same ring for our 15th anniversary !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

forgetmenot301 said:


> Hi! Thank you!! I love it
> 
> I don't know the exact size of the diamonds but there are 32 diamonds on the halo and band (12 on the halo and 20 on the band). I know that it is almost 1 CTW in the setting so I'd assume each diamond is about .03 carats.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for your reply forgetmenot301. The proportion of your ring is just perfect!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

gatorpooh said:


> View attachment 2554741
> View attachment 2554742
> 
> 
> I can finally post to this thread. Got engaged in New York this past weekend. Center stone is a 1.58 I VVS1. Setting is Tacori. It sits up really high and has diamonds on all 3 sides. I know many people advise against this but I LOVE it!



This is gorgeous! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## friday13bride

gatorpooh said:


> View attachment 2554741
> View attachment 2554742
> 
> 
> I can finally post to this thread. Got engaged in New York this past weekend. Center stone is a 1.58 I VVS1. Setting is Tacori. It sits up really high and has diamonds on all 3 sides. I know many people advise against this but I LOVE it!




Holy moly.... Gorgeous ring!!!!


----------



## ame

gatorpooh said:


> View attachment 2554741
> View attachment 2554742
> 
> 
> i can finally post to this thread. Got engaged in new york this past weekend. Center stone is a 1.58 i vvs1. Setting is tacori. It sits up really high and has diamonds on all 3 sides. I know many people advise against this but i love it!



yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.


Wow, this is sooooo gorgeous! I love the pink diamond rose gold halo!!!


----------



## LovingLV81

Got my original set re worked into this beautiful ring !! First pic original set second pic the re worked new set


----------



## Stacey D

Gorgeous e rings!! Those are some amazing rocks!!


----------



## lmack

Here are some pictures of my engagement / wedding band.  One of my good friends is a jeweler, so this was custom made.  I told her what I wanted and she delivered!  I have been married for almost a year now but still love this ring.  If I didn't have her to help my husband is don't know what I would have gotten but it wouldn't have been this!  Lol!  He did pick center stone out though!


----------



## Machick333

I already started a thread on my new upgrade , but putting it here for reference purposes  

My 3.47 RB upgrade on a 5.5 finger


----------



## GoGlam

Machick333 said:


> I already started a thread on my new upgrade , but putting it here for reference purposes
> 
> My 3.47 RB upgrade on a 5.5 finger
> View attachment 2556706
> 
> View attachment 2556707
> 
> View attachment 2556709




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nwhite

Machick333 said:


> I already started a thread on my new upgrade , but putting it here for reference purposes
> 
> My 3.47 RB upgrade on a 5.5 finger
> View attachment 2556706
> 
> View attachment 2556707
> 
> View attachment 2556709


 
Stunning!!


----------



## palak123

Hi all, 
Its really very beautiful.


----------



## littleblackbag

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.



Quite simply stunning!


----------



## LVGLITTER

AuthenticLux said:


> Absolutely STUNNING!



Thank you! I am still in shock it's mine


----------



## Mininana

sheishollywood said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 2494594





OMG congrats!! I didn't know!! xoxo


----------



## LVk8

I was carrying something heavy the other day and dropped it - my diamond got caught up in the mix, the prongs bent & shanked my finger (OWWWWWW!) 




So I brought it to my jeweler for repair yesterday.  It's going to take 2 wks to come back to me.  Boourns... But I'll have it back over a month before the wedding, phew!

But on the bright side I am getting to take my wedding bands for a test drive...


----------



## lovemybabes

Gorgeous rings, girls!!


----------



## lindsb

Machick333 said:


> I already started a thread on my new upgrade , but putting it here for reference purposes
> 
> My 3.47 RB upgrade on a 5.5 finger
> View attachment 2556706
> 
> View attachment 2556707
> 
> View attachment 2556709



Your ring is so gorgeous! It's my DREAM ring! Could you be so kind to add a photo of your ring from the side? I would like to see the shape of the prongs if you don't mind!


----------



## airbrushed

gatorpooh said:


> View attachment 2554741
> View attachment 2554742
> 
> 
> I can finally post to this thread. Got engaged in New York this past weekend. Center stone is a 1.58 I VVS1. Setting is Tacori. It sits up really high and has diamonds on all 3 sides. I know many people advise against this but I LOVE it!



Love this! I recently ordered my Tacori ring and am so excited for it to get here! Do you mind me asking what style number the setting is? My ring style is 2547 and it looks pretty close to what you have. I'm just a little worried that it'll look too small on my finger, as the diamond is only 0.86 carats.


----------



## gatorpooh

airbrushed said:


> Love this! I recently ordered my Tacori ring and am so excited for it to get here! Do you mind me asking what style number the setting is? My ring style is 2547 and it looks pretty close to what you have. I'm just a little worried that it'll look too small on my finger, as the diamond is only 0.86 carats.



Thank you! Mine is the 2547 as well. The bloom under the diamond makes it look slightly larger. My finger size is 5 3/4 if that helps. I think it is a beautiful ring, regardless of the center stone size


----------



## cmm62

I am finally posting my set after getting married a few months ago. It's an oval diamond set in two half moon stones and an eternity band. I did not get the eternity band to sit flush against the engagement ring as I wanted the freedom to be able to wear the band by itself without it looking odd, and I want the band to be forever (and who knows how my engagement ring might change and grow lol &#128514; I kid, I kid). So just my perspective for any future brides out there thinking about that. Love seeing everyone's rings, this is definitely the best thread.


----------



## Harpertoo

just had to post a pic of my new anniversary band!
(I'm sort of in love with it.) 
French cuts by Victor Canera with my antique ruby band.


----------



## alessia70

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.


Congratulations on your engagement!! and what a gorgeous ring!! i'm absolutely drooling over it


----------



## MSBT

This is the ring I am dreaming of from Larsen Jewellery:larsenjewellery.com.au/engagement-rings/designs/regal-2/4


----------



## lil_marie

Sharing mine.. 

2+ carats centre stone with pave diamond setting .. Although not really my taste ..


----------



## 26Alexandra

lil_marie said:


> Sharing mine..
> 
> 2+ carats centre stone with pave diamond setting .. Although not really my taste ..



I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## deeaimond

Finally I can share mine!

It's a design we saw on a website and wanted replicated but it turned out a fair bit larger and grander than expected.

the centre stone is a 0.5 karat flawless 

and the side stones are from his mother's own engagement ring. 

It's such an heirloom piece! excited to starting on the road to my own family this way.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

alicecullen said:


> So thrilled I can finally post to this thread.  I got engaged on March 15 and was lucky enough to be proposed to with my dream ring: the Tiffany Soleste with a halo of pink diamonds set in rose gold.
> 
> The centre diamond is VVS1, G colour and 1.06 carats; total carat weight is 1.54 but looks bigger given my ring size (4.25).
> 
> I'm in love with it and very excited to be engaged to my awesome fiance.



ITs beautiful!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Machick333 said:


> I already started a thread on my new upgrade , but putting it here for reference purposes
> 
> My 3.47 RB upgrade on a 5.5 finger
> View attachment 2556706
> 
> View attachment 2556707
> 
> View attachment 2556709


WOW its Huge!! I love!


----------



## airbrushed

deeaimond said:


> Finally I can share mine!
> 
> It's a design we saw on a website and wanted replicated but it turned out a fair bit larger and grander than expected.
> 
> the centre stone is a 0.5 karat flawless
> 
> and the side stones are from his mother's own engagement ring.
> 
> It's such an heirloom piece! excited to starting on the road to my own family this way.



I love it! It's so unique and the fact that the side stones are from his mother's engagement ring give it that much more sentimental value.


----------



## madnabsmom

cmm62 said:


> I am finally posting my set after getting married a few months ago. It's an oval diamond set in two half moon stones and an eternity band. I did not get the eternity band to sit flush against the engagement ring as I wanted the freedom to be able to wear the band by itself without it looking odd, and I want the band to be forever (and who knows how my engagement ring might change and grow lol &#128514; I kid, I kid). So just my perspective for any future brides out there thinking about that. Love seeing everyone's rings, this is definitely the best thread.
> 
> View attachment 2558392
> 
> View attachment 2558393
> 
> View attachment 2558395





Very Pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hi. I've been a long time lurker - every search I did regarding jewellery or purses brought me here and eventually I got hooked. Just wanted to say you guys provide a wealth of information and entertainment and have helped me in so many ways. Thank you.


----------



## deeaimond

airbrushed said:


> I love it! It's so unique and the fact that the side stones are from his mother's engagement ring give it that much more sentimental value.


Thank You Airbrushed, I have been showing it off all day! hehe


----------



## Sisil

Machick333 said:


> I already started a thread on my new upgrade , but putting it here for reference purposes
> 
> My 3.47 RB upgrade on a 5.5 finger
> View attachment 2556706
> 
> View attachment 2556707
> 
> View attachment 2556709



OMG! Stunning! Is this Tiffany e-ring and knife edge band? Could you please share the specifications of the diamond in your e-ring? More pics please  Thank you.


----------



## ame

They're not Tiffany branded. You can see the details in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-engagement-ring-upgrade-860456.html


----------



## Machick333

ame said:


> They're not Tiffany branded. You can see the details in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-engagement-ring-upgrade-860456.html




Thanks Ame !


----------



## cmm62

madnabsmom said:


> Very Pretty!! Congrats!




Thank you! &#128155;


----------



## mashedpotato

I know a store who sells awesome engagement rings, and quite thrifty too. Think you might like them, it's where I got this:


----------



## missy_g

My grandmother died and left me her engagement ring in her will. It was fused with her wedding band. I decided my grandfather should have the band so we separated them and had the ring cleaned and repronged. I couldn't get a great pic but it's beautiful. I think it's around 1 carat but I'm not sure. It was bought 60+ years ago at a PX. 









It's a size 4. It's my right hand ring and I feel so blessed and honored to wear it. Every time I look at it I think about how beautiful it is, just like my grandma.


----------



## missy_g

My engagement ring . My grandmas is like 3x bigger but don't tell my husband that!  This ring was his mothers so it means a lot to me. I hope to pass it to my son when he gets married  



(The iphone is awful at taking close ups!)


----------



## Docjeun

lil_marie said:


> Sharing mine..
> 
> 2+ carats centre stone with pave diamond setting .. Although not really my taste ..


Why not?  It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Docjeun

Machick333 said:


> I already started a thread on my new upgrade , but putting it here for reference purposes
> 
> My 3.47 RB upgrade on a 5.5 finger
> View attachment 2556706
> 
> View attachment 2556707
> 
> View attachment 2556709


Love it!


----------



## mashedpotato

Your rings are pretty dope. Still wondering what mine will be


----------



## HotRedBag

These are gorgeous! Nice and shiny!!


----------



## PlainnJaine

As of today I just got engaged to the love of my life of 4.5 years! I'm always looking through this thread hoping one day it would be my turn  He proposed to me under the St. Louis arch!


----------



## ame

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2568470
> 
> 
> As of today I just got engaged to the love of my life of 4.5 years! I'm always looking through this thread hoping one day it would be my turn  He proposed to me under the St. Louis arch!



Congratulations Local!  And finally some sun to make that baby sparkle!


----------



## PlainnJaine

ame said:


> Congratulations Local!  And finally some sun to make that baby sparkle!




Thank you! The sun finally decide to come out today


----------



## lucydee

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2568470
> 
> 
> As of today I just got engaged to the love of my life of 4.5 years! I'm always looking through this thread hoping one day it would be my turn  He proposed to me under the St. Louis arch!


 
You ring is gorgeous!
Congrats!


----------



## cmm62

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2568470
> 
> 
> As of today I just got engaged to the love of my life of 4.5 years! I'm always looking through this thread hoping one day it would be my turn  He proposed to me under the St. Louis arch!




congrats! what a stunner! enjoy all the fun an exciting days leading up to your wedding.


----------



## TLeela

Gettin hitched in August!!


----------



## xquizit01

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2568470
> 
> 
> As of today I just got engaged to the love of my life of 4.5 years! I'm always looking through this thread hoping one day it would be my turn  He proposed to me under the St. Louis arch!




Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Just got engaged!!! Tiffany & Co rbc
Super excited!!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Just got engaged!!! Tiffany & Co rbc
> 
> Super excited!!!!




Congratulations!


----------



## aegisshi

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2568470
> 
> 
> As of today I just got engaged to the love of my life of 4.5 years! I'm always looking through this thread hoping one day it would be my turn  He proposed to me under the St. Louis arch!




Congratulations on your engagement! That ring is absolutely stunning, I love it!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks Kenyanqn!


----------



## beastofthefields

How DARE you show such a STUNNING sparkler to make us all jealous  ~ that, is, beautiful! I want it.......can I have it???  xxxxxxxxxxx 



Machick333 said:


> I already started a thread on my new upgrade , but putting it here for reference purposes
> 
> My 3.47 RB upgrade on a 5.5 finger
> View attachment 2556706
> 
> View attachment 2556707
> 
> View attachment 2556709


----------



## Machick333

beastofthefields said:


> How DARE you show such a STUNNING sparkler to make us all jealous  ~ that, is, beautiful! I want it.......can I have it???  xxxxxxxxxxx




Ehheheh thanks so much !!


----------



## DebiM3

Really awesome!!


----------



## susieserb

Okay since I've been married for 24 years I have two engagement rings.. A new white gold one and the other from our earlier years reset in yellow gold.  You'll see the pictures below.  The white gold setting isn't as pretty as the yellow good. But the yellow gold's diamond is not as spectacular as the white gold (just to prove you can't have it all)~


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

susieserb said:


> Okay since I've been married for 24 years I have two engagement rings.. A new white gold one and the other from our earlier years reset in yellow gold.  You'll see the pictures below.  The white gold setting isn't as pretty as the yellow good. But the yellow gold's diamond is not as spectacular as the white gold (just to prove you can't have it all)~




I love the setting on the YG ring! Your new ring is beautiful as well!


----------



## robtee

I have been admiring all the beautiful rings. I just got a new band for my set and am In love with the new look. Thank you for letting me share  First pics of the original band Second pic of the new band.


----------



## designer1

susieserb said:


> Okay since I've been married for 24 years I have two engagement rings.. A new white gold one and the other from our earlier years reset in yellow gold.  You'll see the pictures below.  The white gold setting isn't as pretty as the yellow good. But the yellow gold's diamond is not as spectacular as the white gold (just to prove you can't have it all)~



Now THATS an awesome solitaire!


----------



## Elle_Kay

lanasyogamama said:


> I'll try to get things started!  Here is a pic of my set that my friend took when we were having family pics done this summer.  Not super close up but it's a 2.00 carat, VS1, J color.


I love the gold band!  Be-a-u-ti-ful!


----------



## Elle_Kay

Machick333 said:


> I already started a thread on my new upgrade , but putting it here for reference purposes
> 
> My 3.47 RB upgrade on a 5.5 finger
> View attachment 2556706
> 
> View attachment 2556707
> 
> View attachment 2556709


I just found this message room while looking for inspiration for my e-ring and I love it!  Your ring is gorgeous!  I think it is the perrrrrfect size!  I'm gunning for a big pear, fingers crossed


----------



## Elle_Kay

Harpertoo said:


> just had to post a pic of my new anniversary band!
> (I'm sort of in love with it.)
> French cuts by Victor Canera with my antique ruby band.


Your rings are so beautiful!  I'm thinking of getting a pear, and don't *think* I want the wedding band to sit flush as I want to be able to wear it on its own similar to you.  Do you find that you are annoyed by the wedding band, or having two rings sitting together (like do they bump off each other??).  Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## susieserb

designer1 said:


> Now THATS an awesome solitaire!



Oh TY, I'm having so much fun wearing it to.


----------



## tinybutterfly

lil_marie said:


> Sharing mine..
> 
> 2+ carats centre stone with pave diamond setting .. Although not really my taste ..



This is beautiful, but I understand having to wear something that is not your taste. 

Would your fiancee be willing to have it reset? What would you like? 

My original engagement and wedding rings were set in white metal and I really, really did not like them. I still don't like white metals very much, but that is mostly what I have now. 

I have a small diamond set in yellow gold that I wear sometimes and am considering having my larger diamond reset in yellow gold. After all these years I still prefer yellow gold. 

I got engaged in the 80s when everyone had yellow gold, it looked better on my skin...and my dh LOVED white metal and that is what he got me.


----------



## susieserb

Happikoala said:


> here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!


Oh my goodness, YES U R!  Stunning!


----------



## susieserb

lil_marie said:


> Sharing mine..
> 
> 2+ carats centre stone with pave diamond setting .. Although not really my taste ..


Perhaps u can later embellish with a kick *** wedding band?  For what ever it's worth I think ur ring is pretty amazing!


----------



## susieserb

tinybutterfly said:


> This is beautiful, but I understand having to wear something that is not your taste.
> 
> Would your fiancee be willing to have it reset? What would you like?
> 
> My original engagement and wedding rings were set in white metal and I really, really did not like them. I still don't like white metals very much, but that is mostly what I have now.
> 
> I have a small diamond set in yellow gold that I wear sometimes and am considering having my larger diamond reset in yellow gold. After all these years I still prefer yellow gold.
> 
> I got engaged in the 80s when everyone had yellow gold, it looked better on my skin...and my dh LOVED white metal and that is what he got me.



Back at cha with GY.  LOL with DH and eye roll


----------



## designer1

After 6 years I never get tired of staring at this bauble , usually when I'm at a red light!


----------



## susieserb

Aaaaaaa yaw!!!!!!!


----------



## Machick333

Elle_Kay said:


> I just found this message room while looking for inspiration for my e-ring and I love it!  Your ring is gorgeous!  I think it is the perrrrrfect size!  I'm gunning for a big pear, fingers crossed




Thank you ! I was contemplating between round and pear too! Pear is super stunning !!! Hope you get it !!


----------



## lil_marie

susieserb said:


> Back at cha with GY.  LOL with DH and eye roll


Last week I finally have the courage to tell my fiance that I am not very happy with the style of the ring. He was visibly upset at the beginning, but after I tell him second time round he seems ok to have the ring reset when wedding ring 'comes'; or wait for another 5 years to ask for an upgrade..  

Your ring is HUGE, I could imagine how heavy it is on your finger !!!  :sunnies


----------



## lil_marie

Thanks ladies, I should learn to be more appreciative isn't it?


----------



## susieserb

lil_marie said:


> Last week I finally have the courage to tell my fiance that I am not very happy with the style of the ring. He was visibly upset at the beginning, but after I tell him second time round he seems ok to have the ring reset when wedding ring 'comes'; or wait for another 5 years to ask for an upgrade..
> 
> Your ring is HUGE, I could imagine how heavy it is on your finger !!!  :sunnies



Not so much but the darn thing flips and flops and it annoys me.  I really wanted a delicate setting for the diamond so I could layer easily.  So I'm gonna wait till my eternity ring comes in to see if it anchors this puppy.  

I find that I push it up ever so slightly to keep it stable.

I'm proud that you told your Fiance your concerns/thoughts; this is what marriage is like, a series of negotiations..LOL you are learning the process!  Seriously~


----------



## Docjeun

susieserb said:


> Okay since I've been married for 24 years I have two engagement rings.. A new white gold one and the other from our earlier years reset in yellow gold.  You'll see the pictures below.  The white gold setting isn't as pretty as the yellow good. But the yellow gold's diamond is not as spectacular as the white gold (just to prove you can't have it all)~


I love the white gold ring, the setting is really beautiful!


----------



## Aoifs

I have been an admirer of this thread and, for the first time, can contribute. I got engaged on Thursday on our 5th anniversary! Here is my round solitaire with a halo - set in platinum. It's a .31 centre stone d colour vs2. That's about as much as I know! I love love love it!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

After losing my beloved wedding band last November, I decided to reset the diamond from my engagement ring. I wanted something simple and low  The center diamond is .71. There are 18 diamonds - 9 on each side - which represents our wedding date (March 18) and the lucky Hebrew number. The band is brushed gold and the bezel is brushed white gold.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Just got this image from my jeweler! I really love this ring!


----------



## secw1977

BAGWANNABE said:


> Just got this image from my jeweler! I really love this ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585509




Stunning xx


----------



## BAGWANNABE

secw1977 said:


> Stunning xx



Thank you! It's exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Bratty1919

Aoifs said:


> I have been an admirer of this thread and, for the first time, can contribute. I got engaged on Thursday on our 5th anniversary! Here is my round solitaire with a halo - set in platinum. It's a .31 centre stone d colour vs2. That's about as much as I know! I love love love it!
> 
> View attachment 2585483




Congrats!


----------



## Bratty1919

BAGWANNABE said:


> After losing my beloved wedding band last November, I decided to reset the diamond from my engagement ring. I wanted something simple and low  The center diamond is .71. There are 18 diamonds - 9 on each side - which represents our wedding date (March 18) and the lucky Hebrew number. The band is brushed gold and the bezel is brushed white gold.
> 
> View attachment 2585491




This is very cool and unique!


----------



## susieserb

Aoifs said:


> I have been an admirer of this thread and, for the first time, can contribute. I got engaged on Thursday on our 5th anniversary! Here is my round solitaire with a halo - set in platinum. It's a .31 centre stone d colour vs2. That's about as much as I know! I love love love it!
> 
> View attachment 2585483



Congratulations, your ring is beautiful! How exciting.


----------



## susieserb

BAGWANNABE said:


> Just got this image from my jeweler! I really love this ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585509



Hip, gorgeous and comfortable (and stunning) ding, ding, ding!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

susieserb said:


> Hip, gorgeous and comfortable (and stunning) ding, ding, ding!



Thank you!!!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Bratty1919 said:


> This is very cool and unique!



Thank you! I wanted unique


----------



## bougainvillier

BAGWANNABE said:


> After losing my beloved wedding band last November, I decided to reset the diamond from my engagement ring. I wanted something simple and low  The center diamond is .71. There are 18 diamonds - 9 on each side - which represents our wedding date (March 18) and the lucky Hebrew number. The band is brushed gold and the bezel is brushed white gold.
> 
> View attachment 2585491




This is so pretty. I love it


----------



## mad_for_chanel

BAGWANNABE said:


> After losing my beloved wedding band last November, I decided to reset the diamond from my engagement ring. I wanted something simple and low  The center diamond is .71. There are 18 diamonds - 9 on each side - which represents our wedding date (March 18) and the lucky Hebrew number. The band is brushed gold and the bezel is brushed white gold.
> 
> View attachment 2585491




Gorgeous!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

bougainvillier said:


> This is so pretty. I love it




Thank you!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks!!


----------



## saligator

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2582250
> 
> After 6 years I never get tired of staring at this bauble , usually when I'm at a red light!



I love this ring! would you please post a photo of the side view? Thanks!


----------



## fashiondreamer

I love rings sooooooooooo much.


----------



## Asphodel

I had to participate


----------



## designer1

saligator said:


> I love this ring! would you please post a photo of the side view? Thanks!



Sure! It's alot of gold and very sturdy ( didn't want dainty/flimsy setting). The goldsmith created little heart shaped scroll work on each side which you don't see when it's on. It has a Tiffany Legacy inspired side profile


----------



## designer1

It's difficult to capture the under gallery .


I found an older pic (when I first got the ring) showing its profile. I had the diamond reset lower since!


----------



## zuzu717

Just got my wedding set resized down two sizes and soldered after losing weight and I love it so much more now!


----------



## saligator

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2587562
> 
> It's difficult to capture the under gallery .
> 
> 
> I found an older pic (when I first got the ring) showing its profile. I had the diamond reset lower since!




So pretty! Thank you so much! It really is a stunning ring. I love the heart idea. So cute!


----------



## anthony.roman

That is just adorable. I wish she be the rose of your garden forever and ever!


----------



## Poth

BAGWANNABE said:


> Just got this image from my jeweler! I really love this ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585509


That is a beautiful ring!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Poth said:


> That is a beautiful ring!




Thank you!


----------



## RedPoppies

Thanks for sharing your rings, everyone! There are so many gorgeous pieces!!!

Since I received flowers today I figured it was the perfect opportunity to take a pretty picture to contribute to this thread! It's by Simon G and is two toned with yellow gold/canary diamonds and white gold/white diamonds. It makes me so happy looking at it!


----------



## Katiesmama

RedPoppies said:


> Thanks for sharing your rings, everyone! There are so many gorgeous pieces!!!
> 
> Since I received flowers today I figured it was the perfect opportunity to take a pretty picture to contribute to this thread! It's by Simon G and is two toned with yellow gold/canary diamonds and white gold/white diamonds. It makes me so happy looking at it!


This picture is absolutely beautiful!!   And the ring is stunning too


----------



## BAGWANNABE

RedPoppies said:


> Thanks for sharing your rings, everyone! There are so many gorgeous pieces!!!
> 
> Since I received flowers today I figured it was the perfect opportunity to take a pretty picture to contribute to this thread! It's by Simon G and is two toned with yellow gold/canary diamonds and white gold/white diamonds. It makes me so happy looking at it!




Beautiful! Love the two colors!


----------



## LoVeinLA

3 stone diamond ring


----------



## Hally

Harpertoo said:


> just had to post a pic of my new anniversary band!
> (I'm sort of in love with it.)
> French cuts by Victor Canera with my antique ruby band.



This is the most beautiful band I have ever seen!  I love the detail.  Victor Canera is an artist.


----------



## EricaD

Here's mine!  This ring is my HOLY FREAKING GRAIL!  2.32ct OEC, GIA K, VS1, set in a Sholdt pave semi bezel, paired with some Sholdt eternity bands.

This set is ecstasy for me on so many levels.


----------



## susieserb

Yes uber cool setting,  I love it too.


----------



## bunnyworld

This is my engagement ring by my private jeweller and my plain platinum wedding band from Tiffany. It's a pity the iphone can't seem to pick up the pink small diamond in the middle of my e-ring.


----------



## zuzu717

bunnyworld said:


> This is my engagement ring by my private jeweller and my plain platinum wedding band from Tiffany. It's a pity the iphone can't seem to pick up the pink small diamond in the middle of my e-ring.




Wow that is beautiful! Btw I can see the pink diamond


----------



## bunnyworld

zuzu717 said:


> Wow that is beautiful! Btw I can see the pink diamond



Thank you, sweetheart!


----------



## Winterfell

bunnyworld said:


> This is my engagement ring by my private jeweller and my plain platinum wedding band from Tiffany. It's a pity the iphone can't seem to pick up the pink small diamond in the middle of my e-ring.




Gosh how lovely is that setting. Your nails are amazing


----------



## karo

EricaD said:


> Here's mine!  This ring is my HOLY FREAKING GRAIL!  2.32ct OEC, GIA K, VS1, set in a Sholdt pave semi bezel, paired with some Sholdt eternity bands.
> 
> This set is ecstasy for me on so many levels.


Gorgeous setting and such a great set with your bands.


----------



## cmm62

EricaD said:


> Here's mine!  This ring is my HOLY FREAKING GRAIL!  2.32ct OEC, GIA K, VS1, set in a Sholdt pave semi bezel, paired with some Sholdt eternity bands.
> 
> This set is ecstasy for me on so many levels.




Stunning center stone &#128525; Holy Grail indeed!


----------



## lanasyogamama

EricaD said:


> Here's mine!  This ring is my HOLY FREAKING GRAIL!  2.32ct OEC, GIA K, VS1, set in a Sholdt pave semi bezel, paired with some Sholdt eternity bands.
> 
> This set is ecstasy for me on so many levels.



WOW!  Absolutely stunning.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

EricaD said:


> Here's mine!  This ring is my HOLY FREAKING GRAIL!  2.32ct OEC, GIA K, VS1, set in a Sholdt pave semi bezel, paired with some Sholdt eternity bands.
> 
> This set is ecstasy for me on so many levels.




Wow wow wow this is freaking gorgeous EricaD! 

Major congrats!


----------



## rp4000

I made my own ring since I am a part owner of a jewelry store.   Diamond is  3.0ct GIA H color VVS.  Band is sold 18k white gold the center strip of gold is 1gram each side of 24k gold.  The prawns are 18k rose gold.


----------



## bunnyworld

Thanks Winterfell!


----------



## TechTribal

Mine is a reset, my grandmother's stone in the center, the next two were matching stones from rings made for my mother and grandmother from my grandfather, the next 2 were my own additions.


----------



## saintgermain

^^wow, so beautiful


----------



## ChaneLisette

EricaD said:


> Here's mine!  This ring is my HOLY FREAKING GRAIL!  2.32ct OEC, GIA K, VS1, set in a Sholdt pave semi bezel, paired with some Sholdt eternity bands.
> 
> This set is ecstasy for me on so many levels.



Wow! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sisil

bunnyworld said:


> This is my engagement ring by my private jeweller and my plain platinum wedding band from Tiffany. It's a pity the iphone can't seem to pick up the pink small diamond in the middle of my e-ring.



So unique! Never saw such ring. Beautiful!


----------



## bunnyworld

Sisil said:


> So unique! Never saw such ring. Beautiful!



Thank you dear!


----------



## ame

EricaD said:


> Here's mine!  This ring is my HOLY FREAKING GRAIL!  2.32ct OEC, GIA K, VS1, set in a Sholdt pave semi bezel, paired with some Sholdt eternity bands.
> 
> This set is ecstasy for me on so many levels.


Holy hell! Ecstasy on so many levels for me too!!! That IS amazing!!!!


----------



## FrenchCountryD

babydoll9 said:


> View attachment 2587514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to participate





Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## FrenchCountryD

lil_marie said:


> Sharing mine..
> 
> 2+ carats centre stone with pave diamond setting .. Although not really my taste ..



Gorgeous Ring!!


----------



## TechTribal

saintgermain said:


> ^^wow, so beautiful


thank you!!!!


----------



## Asphodel

FrenchCountryD said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!




Thank you


----------



## anthony.roman

I gifted a ring to my girlfriend after 3 years of us getting together. The specs were like: 2.45 carat, GIA H color VS2.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi ladies, my DH and I were impoverished students when we got engaged so my engagement ring pales in comparison but I do love it so I thought I'd share 


We were married 17 years ago and since then I have gotten another two rings.






This last ring can be flipped over to either show the sapphire or ruby side. 
I don't wear these two every day like I do with my engagement ring. But I love them all


----------



## Rami00

ShaneF said:


> My Gorgeous D Color Oval......
> 
> View attachment 2532555
> View attachment 2532557


Wow!!


----------



## bagloverny

Hi ladies, just wanted to update with my wedding set. I posted my engagement ring back in January and I got married in early March but I didn't get my wedding band until a few weeks ago so just wanted to share  I couldn't get a band to sit flush with my e-ring but I love the band I ended up choosing.  E-ring is from Beverly K, 1.04 carats.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Beautiful. I love this thread, your engagement rings are all gorgeous


----------



## ofblueskies

Didn't want a solitaire..(my phone makes everything a little yellow tinged - not sure why)


----------



## wee drop o bush

Your ring is unique, I've never seen one like that. I really like it. I'm from Ireland so the fashion for rings here is still very traditional 
My phone did the same my my 3 stone diamond ring, I don't know why either. I got it 5 years ago so I can't exactly recall the stats on its certificate but I do know they are E colour diamonds.  Of either VVSi or VSi clarity, the photo doesn't do their sparkle and fire any justice.


----------



## bunnyworld

bagloverny said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update with my wedding set. I posted my engagement ring back in January and I got married in early March but I didn't get my wedding band until a few weeks ago so just wanted to share  I couldn't get a band to sit flush with my e-ring but I love the band I ended up choosing.  E-ring is from Beverly K, 1.04 carats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602886
> View attachment 2602888



This is really amazing! What a beauty!!


----------



## bunnyworld

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi ladies, my DH and I were impoverished students when we got engaged so my engagement ring pales in comparison but I do love it so I thought I'd share
> View attachment 2602774
> 
> We were married 17 years ago and since then I have gotten another two rings.
> View attachment 2602775
> 
> View attachment 2602776
> 
> View attachment 2602777
> 
> This last ring can be flipped over to either show the sapphire or ruby side.
> I don't wear these two every day like I do with my engagement ring. But I love them all



I love the look of the set as shown in your first pic, the two rings complement each other really well! The last ring is unique and looks sweet & vintage, with a special twist.  Nice!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you


----------



## anthony.roman

Congratulations to all the newly engaged! All the rings are really beautiful. Wish you all good luck for your future life.


----------



## Mullen 130

I love all the rings!


----------



## cmm62

bagloverny said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update with my wedding set. I posted my engagement ring back in January and I got married in early March but I didn't get my wedding band until a few weeks ago so just wanted to share  I couldn't get a band to sit flush with my e-ring but I love the band I ended up choosing.  E-ring is from Beverly K, 1.04 carats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602886
> View attachment 2602888




I don't have my rings sitting flush either and really love it that way. your set is gorgeous, congrats on officially being married!


----------



## palak123

Its look like royal ring, adorable.


----------



## Louboulove

RedPoppies said:


> Thanks for sharing your rings, everyone! There are so many gorgeous pieces!!!
> 
> Since I received flowers today I figured it was the perfect opportunity to take a pretty picture to contribute to this thread! It's by Simon G and is two toned with yellow gold/canary diamonds and white gold/white diamonds. It makes me so happy looking at it!


Aww! Love the pic  That was my first engagement ring but all white gold. I loved that ring for a long time and used to get so many compliments on it! Congrats!


----------



## TechPrincess

bunnyworld said:


> This is my engagement ring by my private jeweller and my plain platinum wedding band from Tiffany. It's a pity the iphone can't seem to pick up the pink small diamond in the middle of my e-ring.


That is stunning...


----------



## bunnyworld

Thank you TechPrincess!


----------



## Tropigal3

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi ladies, my DH and I were impoverished students when we got engaged so my engagement ring pales in comparison but I do love it so I thought I'd share
> View attachment 2602774
> 
> We were married 17 years ago and since then I have gotten another two rings.
> View attachment 2602775
> 
> View attachment 2602776
> 
> View attachment 2602777
> 
> This last ring can be flipped over to either show the sapphire or ruby side.
> I don't wear these two every day like I do with my engagement ring. But I love them all



All lovely rings but especially love your "impoverished students" ring!  Love blue sapphires SO much!


----------



## Freckles1

Gorgeous rings ladies. Just gorgeous


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tropigal3 said:


> All lovely rings but especially love your "impoverished students" ring!  Love blue sapphires SO much!




Thank you. We did get it from a good jewellers. I love blue sapphires too. If I could go back in time I'd pick the exact same ring only with bigger gemstones


----------



## karo

bagloverny said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update with my wedding set. I posted my engagement ring back in January and I got married in early March but I didn't get my wedding band until a few weeks ago so just wanted to share  I couldn't get a band to sit flush with my e-ring but I love the band I ended up choosing.  E-ring is from Beverly K, 1.04 carats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602886
> View attachment 2602888


Love your set.


----------



## bagloverny

karo said:


> Love your set.



Thank you!


----------



## bagloverny

bunnyworld said:


> This is really amazing! What a beauty!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## bagloverny

cmm62 said:


> I don't have my rings sitting flush either and really love it that way. your set is gorgeous, congrats on officially being married!



Thank you!!


----------



## Chilean

Hi, I'm going to propose to my girlfriend in a couple of weeks. Searching on google I found this forum and thought it was a good way to get opinions on the ring. I hope you knowledgeable jewellry women can help this very ignorant bloke on the subject.

I got as a gift from my family a very high quality diamond to use on the ring. It's 0.9 carats and I understand that the cut, color and clarity are extremely good. I took it to a highly recommended ring designer who is going to help me make the ring. She confirmed the quality of the diamond (I was tempted to sell it and buy a car with the $, but the love was much stronger, lol). 

My girlfriend likes big rings. I know that she has liked several of the rings made by this ring designer, so I can't be that far off on her taste. I decided to use platinum and to buy several other smaller diamonds to put on the ring. I would like opinions (they can be harsh, don't worry) on the drawing the ring designer gave me. I will go see her next week and we will discuss the design. What should I worry about? Is it a good design for a high quality diamond? What suggestions should I make? Can you imagine the ring with the drawing? I'm not sure I can..

I just got black from the jewel designer. Here is a PIC of how its coming along. Opinions please!


----------



## Chilean

Here is a pic of how its coming along. It'll have small diamonds on the border and on the . In the middle.


----------



## susieserb

Tropigal3 said:


> All lovely rings but especially love your "impoverished students" ring!  Love blue sapphires SO much!


OMYGOSH HOW COOL IS THAT (the ring that flips).


----------



## susieserb

Chilean said:


> Here is a pic of how its coming along. It'll have small diamonds on the border and on the . In the middle.



Are you kidding, your ring will be a one of a kind treasure bathed in love from your DF and family.  I love the progress, keep us up to date!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Chilean said:


> Here is a pic of how its coming along. It'll have small diamonds on the border and on the . In the middle.




Very cool! Love it's uniqueness! Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## balletmom

A very simple diamond ring.


----------



## wee drop o bush

susieserb said:


> OMYGOSH HOW COOL IS THAT (the ring that flips).




Thanks. It's great to be able to wear it either way


----------



## wee drop o bush

balletmom said:


> A very simple diamond ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608089



Beautiful


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chilean said:


> Here is a pic of how its coming along. It'll have small diamonds on the border and on the . In the middle.




It's lovely. Ok so it's not quite my own personal taste but I'll bet she really adores it


----------



## chessmont

Chilean said:


> Here is a pic of how its coming along. It'll have small diamonds on the border and on the . In the middle.



That is so cool-looking!  So unique!  I hope she loves it.


----------



## Acb2014

cocosapphire said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> E-ring
> 2.60 carats, Full cut round, brilliant
> Clarity: VS1 Color: F
> set in cathedral style platinum band
> 
> Wedding band
> 5 round diamonds mounted in platinum bar set, Total weight: 1.35 carats
> Clarity: VVS2 - VS1 Color: F - G
> 
> Center band
> Plain Platinum band


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Acb2014

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2522972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522974
> 
> 
> engaged 6/10/12
> married 8/24/13
> 
> my engagement ring: 3 ct round center stone in a platinum setting
> & our wedding bands. I'm not aware of the specs on my band but we picked a cartier with diamonds for him. So in love, with him & the rings
> 
> love looking at everyone's rings!! This thread really shines lol  thx for letting me share.


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Acb2014

brookelynn77 said:


> View attachment 2501929


Beautiful ring!!


----------



## susieserb

Chilean said:


> Here is a pic of how its coming along. It'll have small diamonds on the border and on the . In the middle.



Let me say I'm a women after your DF's heart.  I adore knuckle blasters, rings that are 3 inches or bigger (check out my Native American Jewelry thread).  

The diamond you have in this ring is approximately the same size as my original engagement diamond which I just reset.  Like you I went with a square setting to give it a "bigger" look.  So I believe she will adore where you're going with this KWIM.


----------



## Chilean

Thanks for all the comments! Thats a beautiful ring @susierb. I think you and my gf have similar tastes! Are there any suggestions regarding the ring? First time I have a ring made, I feel I don't know anything on the subject! And there's still time to tell the ring designer if I want anything changed..


----------



## AnnZ

balletmom said:


> A very simple diamond ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608089




Perfect!  Lovely ring, congrats.


----------



## susieserb

Chilean said:


> Thanks for all the comments! Thats a beautiful ring @susierb. I think you and my gf have similar tastes! Are there any suggestions regarding the ring? First time I have a ring made, I feel I don't know anything on the subject! And there's still time to tell the ring designer if I want anything changed..


Yes I thought about ur ring as I was driving.  Make sure the head of the ring, ie the square is hefty and raised up high. That will make it feel larger, if it's flush to the finger you will not achieve that feel, JMESHO.


----------



## Chilean

susieserb said:


> Yes I thought about ur ring as I was driving.  Make sure the head of the ring, ie the square is hefty and raised up high. That will make it feel larger, if it's flush to the finger you will not achieve that feel, JMESHO.



Thanks!!! Great feedback. Will definitely consider it.


----------



## Greentea

Chilean said:


> Here is a pic of how its coming along. It'll have small diamonds on the border and on the . In the middle.




My humble opinion only but this is a very unique ring and it may be too unique -  I'd, instead, take this beautiful diamond and do a double micro pave halo around it (to add size and presence) with a micro pave slim band for it to sit on. Since the center stone is round, I'd work with that shape instead of doing the square shape around it. If she likes angles, again, do a double square halo around it.
Check out Leon Mege's designs.

Another idea is a split shank with micro pave.

If she's not into the micro pave look, then disregard everything I just said - lol .


----------



## anne1218

Ladies please help me decide. This is my current ring and am planning on resetting it to a more simple floating diamond set thinner band I want something simple to showcase my diamond but at the same time thinner band as my current one is kinda too wide for me. So wide that I don't wear my wedding band as it's quite annoying when wearing 2 together. But I also feel my current setting is quite unique and dif. Thoughts??


----------



## anne1218

Current


----------



## anne1218

Another current


----------



## anne1218

Opps


----------



## anne1218

New setting


----------



## anne1218

Dif view


----------



## BAGWANNABE

anne1218 said:


> Ladies please help me decide. This is my current ring and am planning on resetting it to a more simple floating diamond set thinner band I want something simple to showcase my diamond but at the same time thinner band as my current one is kinda too wide for me. So wide that I don't wear my wedding band as it's quite annoying when wearing 2 together. But I also feel my current setting is quite unique and dif. Thoughts??



I looked at all of the pictures. I love your current setting. It is so unique and beautiful. But, as someone who just reset her diamond, I totally understand wanting to change the look. Do what will make you happy. The new setting is also beautiful.

You should probably start a new thread with your dilemma.


----------



## TechPrincess

I love your current set.. I am a wide band girl so I'd rock both the ering and band;  however, you have to do what makes your heart sing


----------



## PFPurses

I love the current setting.


----------



## susieserb

Have to agree, totally LOVE your current setting.  You can do what I did, gulp...and have TWO rings (just saying)....


----------



## TechPrincess

susieserb said:


> Have to agree, totally LOVE your current setting.  You can do what I did, gulp...and have TWO rings (just saying)....



I have several sets as well


----------



## anne1218

Thanks ladies. I do have dif sets...lol


----------



## anne1218

And a princess cut yellow
Diamond too


----------



## anne1218

And this to wear when I don't want to wear my diamond


----------



## susieserb

Alrighty^^^don't know what to say, gulp? Maybe a CZ in the old setting and use the old diamond to trade up for the thin band?  I dunno?


----------



## ame

If you already have a halo, I wouldn't go with another halo, but I don't love the shank on that other ring, so I  can see why you'd want a thinner band.


----------



## anne1218

Thanks Ame, that's where I was going...since I already have the halo didn't kinda want another one either but the new halo sets much lower to show case the diamond on top unlike my other halo...this one ives it mre of a floating effect and band  and is much thinner and simpler


----------



## susieserb

anne1218 said:


> Thanks Ame, that's where I was going...since I already have the halo didn't kinda want another one either but the new halo sets much lower to show case the diamond on top unlike my other halo...this one ives it mre of a floating effect and band  and is much thinner and simpler



I can hardly judge, as much as I adore your old setting I opted for something very similar to your new 's desire (posted pictures a few threads ago) and that's an Eiffel Tower thin setting with tiny pave diamonds.  Like you I wanted the setting to be all about the diamond (which deserves the attention seeing how much they cost?)?


----------



## calrais

Here's mine! Not sure whats the details cos htb didnt wanted say much.. &#128513;
But am gonna be a nov bride this year! So excited!!
Proposal was done in the school where we first met..


----------



## wee drop o bush

Wow!


----------



## i love louie

calrais said:


> View attachment 2611647
> 
> Here's mine! Not sure whats the details cos htb didnt wanted say much.. &#128513;
> But am gonna be a nov bride this year! So excited!!
> Proposal was done in the school where we first met..


  congrats! it's very pretty and a sweet way to propose.


----------



## calrais

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow!



Thanks ladies! &#128536;


----------



## pisces315

Got engaged on NYE


----------



## susieserb

pisces315 said:


> Got engaged on NYE



YES YOU DID


----------



## designer1

pisces315 said:


> Got engaged on NYE


Nice, is that about 1.25 ? I find it hard to judge with the double halo&#8230;it always make the diamond look so much larger. Congrats


----------



## kaitydid

calrais said:


> View attachment 2611647
> 
> Here's mine! Not sure whats the details cos htb didnt wanted say much.. &#128513;
> But am gonna be a nov bride this year! So excited!!
> Proposal was done in the school where we first met..



Your ring is so beautiful! I can't help but stop and admire it every time I'm on this thread.


----------



## calrais

pisces315 said:


> Got engaged on NYE



Congrats!! Ur ring is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

yuurei said:


> Just recently engaged.  I think my bf did a pretty good job on choosing the right ring for me.




I LOVE asscher cuts! It's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Lisab1979

Got engaged July 2013 and getting married July 2015! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovefordiamonds

yuurei said:


> Just recently engaged.  I think my bf did a pretty good job on choosing the right ring for me.





tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2522972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522974
> 
> 
> Engaged 6/10/12
> Married 8/24/13
> 
> My engagement ring: 3 ct round center stone in a platinum setting
> & Our wedding bands. I'm not aware of the specs on my band but we picked a Cartier with diamonds for him. So in love, with him & the rings
> 
> Love looking at everyone's rings!! This thread really shines lol  Thx for letting me share.





Your set is fabulous! I LOVE the band!! Congrats!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Perrine said:


> What do you think about mine girls? I have the pic from the website :
> 
> http://www.heartsandarrows.co.nz/co...agement-ring-ae100-by-danhov-with-1ct-diamond


----------



## deedeedor

Fancy cognac diamond. Not a main stream choice...but i jusr cannot resist the warm ray from this special color.

Was not able to capture the sparkle. But there you go!


----------



## slowlikehoney

deedeedor said:


> Fancy cognac diamond. Not a main stream choice...but i jusr cannot resist the warm ray from this special color.
> 
> Was not able to capture the sparkle. But there you go!




Ooh la la! I love this! I'm really loving the non traditional different colors and stones lately. That's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## deedeedor

slowlikehoney said:


> Ooh la la! I love this! I'm really loving the non traditional different colors and stones lately. That's a beauty! Congrats!



Thank you my dear. Non trandition is such a stand out in the crowd. People always ask about it. 

The beauty of the color just get u fall in love more day by day....


----------



## pisces315

designer1 said:


> Nice, is that about 1.25 ? I find it hard to judge with the double halo&#8230;it always make the diamond look so much larger. Congrats


Close the center is 1.31! Good eye! It also looks big on my size 4 finger.


----------



## Kenyanqn

I've been lurking on here for a while. figure I might as well post mine.
DH originally got me this ring on my bday when we got engaged. I like the yellow diamonds on the side, it was different.

Two years later he upgraded to the second one


----------



## calrais

kaitydid said:


> Your ring is so beautiful! I can't help but stop and admire it every time I'm on this thread.



Thank Kaitydid! you are so kind!! My htb will be very happy that pple agree with his choice!


----------



## rutabaga

love this thread. I've been e-ring shopping since Xmas and love seeing all the different options and styles!


----------



## kaitydid

calrais said:


> Thank Kaitydid! you are so kind!! My htb will be very happy that pple agree with his choice!



You're welcome! He did a fabulous job! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## deedeedor

I hope this is a better picture.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

deedeedor said:


> I hope this is a better picture.



This is stunning. I would love to have a large cognac diamond like this.


----------



## kellydean

I have a diamond band that circles the finger for my wedding ring.. the problem is that about 2 years ago I lost 30 pounds and the ring is way too big. there is no way to size the ring without taking it apart and it is platinum and I am scared to ruin it. the jeweler said he could  but little balls on the underside but that scares me too. I never wear either of my engagement or wedding rings anymore because I am worried .. but I miss them (but not enough to lose them either!) ant suggestions out there?


----------



## 26Alexandra

kellydean said:


> I have a diamond band that circles the finger for my wedding ring.. the problem is that about 2 years ago I lost 30 pounds and the ring is way too big. there is no way to size the ring without taking it apart and it is platinum and I am scared to ruin it. the jeweler said he could  but little balls on the underside but that scares me too. I never wear either of my engagement or wedding rings anymore because I am worried .. but I miss them (but not enough to lose them either!) ant suggestions out there?



If it's a good jeweler, I would trust him to reset your rings!


----------



## r1180m

anyone out there have pear shape? if so - can you post pictures of the profile under the point? and from the side? i want to see what the ylook like with a v-tip prong and how much it blocks the sparkly view


----------



## emcosmo1639

r1180m said:


> anyone out there have pear shape? if so - can you post pictures of the profile under the point? and from the side? i want to see what the ylook like with a v-tip prong and how much it blocks the sparkly view



Not sure if this will help and I have no idea if I have the v-tip prong you're looking for, but here are a few views of mine.  I apologize for the blurriness--took them on my phone and couldn't get a steady hand.  If you need any other pics, let me know.


----------



## Rami00

Chilean said:


> Here is a pic of how its coming along. It'll have small diamonds on the border and on the . In the middle.


OMG  so elegant.


----------



## bugsy2085

r1180m said:


> anyone out there have pear shape? if so - can you post pictures of the profile under the point? and from the side? i want to see what the ylook like with a v-tip prong and how much it blocks the sparkly view










Mine is super sparkly!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

ScottyFish said:


> I bought my fiancé's ring from DreamStone.com and she was very happy. Round, 2.16 Carat, H, SI1, Signature Ideal, GIA certified in a platinum solitaire setting, here is the link to the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> pinterest.com/pin/13581236351524290/
> 
> 
> 
> Their prices were better than any other place I looked at.




The link isn't working, could you upload a picture so we can see?


----------



## HauteRN

wee drop o bush said:


> The link isn't working, could you upload a picture so we can see?




It worked when I copy & paste the link. Here's the pic:


----------



## wee drop o bush

HauteRN said:


> It worked when I copy & paste the link. Here's the pic:
> 
> View attachment 2617948


----------



## Chilean

Well, I got the ring today. I'm sooo happy with the way it looks. I'm sure my girlfriend will be over the moon with it. I couldn't imagine it would look like this when the ring designer sent me the drawing or when she showed me how it was coming along. Here is a pic of the finished ring. I wanted to thank everybody who helped me with comments, thank god for the internet and these anonymous forums - it's difficult being a guy and buying something like this for the first time. Now I have to plan the rest of the proposal and it's done!


----------



## solange

That's cool


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Chilean said:


> Well, I got the ring today. I'm sooo happy with the way it looks. I'm sure my girlfriend will be over the moon with it. I couldn't imagine it would look like this when the ring designer sent me the drawing or when she showed me how it was coming along. Here is a pic of the finished ring. I wanted to thank everybody who helped me with comments, thank god for the internet and these anonymous forums - it's difficult being a guy and buying something like this for the first time. Now I have to plan the rest of the proposal and it's done!




So unique! I love it. Let us know how the proposal goes! I'd love to see a modeling shot.


----------



## Freckles1

lovefordiamonds said:


> Your set is fabulous! I LOVE the band!! Congrats!




Beautiful


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2618248



Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## slowlikehoney

Chilean said:


> Well, I got the ring today. I'm sooo happy with the way it looks. I'm sure my girlfriend will be over the moon with it. I couldn't imagine it would look like this when the ring designer sent me the drawing or when she showed me how it was coming along. Here is a pic of the finished ring. I wanted to thank everybody who helped me with comments, thank god for the internet and these anonymous forums - it's difficult being a guy and buying something like this for the first time. Now I have to plan the rest of the proposal and it's done!




That ring is amazing! Lucky lady!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I've been engaged for a little over a month! =) We went wedding band shopping this past week and I picked out my wedding band. I'm pretty excited! It's the Tiffany & Co half eternity band.


----------



## TechPrincess

Chilean said:


> Well, I got the ring today. I'm sooo happy with the way it looks. I'm sure my girlfriend will be over the moon with it. I couldn't imagine it would look like this when the ring designer sent me the drawing or when she showed me how it was coming along. Here is a pic of the finished ring. I wanted to thank everybody who helped me with comments, thank god for the internet and these anonymous forums - it's difficult being a guy and buying something like this for the first time. Now I have to plan the rest of the proposal and it's done!


Can't wait to hear what she says!!! That ring is very cool BTW..


----------



## iishers

Chilean said:


> Well, I got the ring today. I'm sooo happy with the way it looks. I'm sure my girlfriend will be over the moon with it. I couldn't imagine it would look like this when the ring designer sent me the drawing or when she showed me how it was coming along. Here is a pic of the finished ring. I wanted to thank everybody who helped me with comments, thank god for the internet and these anonymous forums - it's difficult being a guy and buying something like this for the first time. Now I have to plan the rest of the proposal and it's done!



Oh my goodness! Are you sure her finger isn't going to fall off? 
That is a lovely ring


----------



## Chilean

Thanks!! I'm really thrilled! There is a drawing and a "how it's coming along" pic a few pages back if anybody cares


----------



## athenablu

All these rings are beautiful.  Hoping to figure out how to post mine next!


----------



## athenablu

So happy I have a ring to post!  Been following this forum for awhile getting ideas of what I liked.  Mine is a round diamond with a 3 rowed micro pavè band and matching pavè halo around the center stone.


----------



## 26Alexandra

athenablu said:


> So happy I have a ring to post!  Been following this forum for awhile getting ideas of what I liked.  Mine is a round diamond with a 3 rowed micro pavè band and matching pavè halo around the center stone.
> View attachment 2618977
> View attachment 2618978
> View attachment 2618979



Your ring is gorgeous!!


----------



## Theren

Not my engagement ring but this is one my father in law gifted me last year that was his aunts.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

I've enjoyed looking at everyone's beautiful rings. I'll add mine when I get her back next week. Having to reset in platinum and 14k due to a nickel allergy.  But hey, I wanted to go back to yellow gold anyway. :giggles:


----------



## divantraining1

Stunning!  Congrats and enjoy; (


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CornishMon

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2620474




Congratulations and beautiful!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## Jujubay

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474



Oh this is beautiful!! Love your oval. Kind of regretting my pear shape now.


----------



## 26Alexandra

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474



Your ring is really beuatiful!
Love the delicate halo!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Jujubay said:


> Oh this is beautiful!! Love your oval. Kind of regretting my pear shape now.


thanks so much *Cornishmon*, *Jujubay *& *26bAlexandra *- I was an anti-halo girl before and was also a square/rectangle cut girl but DF did such an amazing job!  We did some browsing together almost a year ago and he was pretty clear that he liked the traditional round brilliant because it was sparkly & symmetrical- the jeweler showed us ovals that seemed like a perfect blend of our tastes.  I still left it up to him.  When we talked about settings I was scared that he would pick a halo that was too much- i didnt realize it could be done in such a delicate way and I'm so happy with this!  *Jujubay *- don't regret your pear! Pears are beautiful!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474



Gorgeous ring! The size, shape, everything is perfect on your hand. Congrats!


----------



## cmm62

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2620474




I have an oval and love it - it's just the perfect most beautiful shape to me haha. So I LOVE yours - stunning, beautiful setting, and congrats! have fun planning the wedding!


----------



## emcosmo1639

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474



Wow--I'm normally not a halo girl but your ring has me in love--it's just gorgeous!!


----------



## Ailey

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474



Beautiful! Congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## rogersa

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2620474




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## blumster

Looks absolutely stunning on you-congrats!!!!


----------



## 8dr8gonfly

My reset by the amazing Victor Canera


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474



Wowza! Its beautiful rock!


----------



## needloub

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474



You know that I love your e-ring...beautiful oval and so delicate!


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

8dr8gonfly said:


> View attachment 2622858
> 
> My reset by the amazing Victor Canera



This is stunning - I love VC! Congratulations!


----------



## lucydee

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474



Your ring is stunning!
Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

athenablu said:


> So happy I have a ring to post!  Been following this forum for awhile getting ideas of what I liked.  Mine is a round diamond with a 3 rowed micro pavè band and matching pavè halo around the center stone.
> View attachment 2618977
> View attachment 2618978
> View attachment 2618979



Gorgeous ring!
Congrats!


----------



## vani

athenablu said:


> So happy I have a ring to post!  Been following this forum for awhile getting ideas of what I liked.  Mine is a round diamond with a 3 rowed micro pavè band and matching pavè halo around the center stone.
> View attachment 2618977
> View attachment 2618978
> View attachment 2618979


Love your ring...so pretty! What is the name of the pink polish you're wearing in the 1st pic? That color looks amazing with your ring


----------



## karo

8dr8gonfly said:


> View attachment 2622858
> 
> My reset by the amazing Victor Canera


Amazing ring.


----------



## karo

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474


Congratulations! Love your ring!


----------



## Stacey D




----------



## bisousx

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474



drooooool!!! Congratulations! I have been debating thin bands as well.... not sure if I want ultra-thin or just thin.. (if that makes sense.. there seems to be 2 types when I go to stores)


----------



## Rami00

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474


Stunning rock. Congrats!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Have been looking at the thread for almost 6 months finally joined. I love looking at everyone's rings they are all so beautiful


----------



## huskyflounder

Is it 1carat?


----------



## huskyflounder

Gergous setting!


----------



## Missy1726

EricaD said:


> Here's mine!  This ring is my HOLY FREAKING GRAIL!  2.32ct OEC, GIA K, VS1, set in a Sholdt pave semi bezel, paired with some Sholdt eternity bands.
> 
> This set is ecstasy for me on so many levels.



I know i'm late but I can't even handle how pretty your ring is!!!


----------



## Docjeun

Theren said:


> Not my engagement ring but this is one my father in law gifted me last year that was his aunts.


Wow, nice FIL, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Docjeun

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474


I'm not a halo person either but your ring is really beautiful!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Beautiful ring. Looks great on your finger. Congrats!


----------



## Shelovesbling

All you ladies have beautiful rings. I spend hours a week looking at everyone's rings.


----------



## huskyflounder

Amazing.


----------



## huskyflounder

How many carats?


----------



## chymera

Got engaged yesterday! 2.15ct D VS2, 8 Hearts & Arrows diamond solitaire with knife edge setting. I am so in love with my ring. These photos don't do it justice.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

chymera said:


> Got engaged yesterday! 2.15ct D VS2, 8 Hearts & Arrows diamond solitaire with knife edge setting. I am so in love with my ring. These photos don't do it justice.



Congratulations! It's beautiful!


----------



## GoGlam

chymera said:


> Got engaged yesterday! 2.15ct D VS2, 8 Hearts & Arrows diamond solitaire with knife edge setting. I am so in love with my ring. These photos don't do it justice.




*sigh* gorgeous!!


----------



## karo

chymera said:


> Got engaged yesterday! 2.15ct D VS2, 8 Hearts & Arrows diamond solitaire with knife edge setting. I am so in love with my ring. These photos don't do it justice.


Congratulaitons! Gorgeous ring.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

8dr8gonfly said:


> View attachment 2622858
> 
> My reset by the amazing Victor Canera


Gorgeous!


chymera said:


> Got engaged yesterday! 2.15ct D VS2, 8 Hearts & Arrows diamond solitaire with knife edge setting. I am so in love with my ring. These photos don't do it justice.


Oh my! Congrats on the engagement and the stunning ring, so beautiful.


----------



## AnnZ

Missy1726 said:


> I know i'm late but I can't even handle how pretty your ring is!!!




Gasp!  So pretty.


----------



## Le0pard

chymera said:


> Got engaged yesterday! 2.15ct D VS2, 8 Hearts & Arrows diamond solitaire with knife edge setting. I am so in love with my ring. These photos don't do it justice.


Congrats! Your ring is beautiful


----------



## m3ak

chymera said:


> Got engaged yesterday! 2.15ct D VS2, 8 Hearts & Arrows diamond solitaire with knife edge setting. I am so in love with my ring. These photos don't do it justice.



beautiful!


----------



## Ailey

chymera said:


> Got engaged yesterday! 2.15ct D VS2, 8 Hearts & Arrows diamond solitaire with knife edge setting. I am so in love with my ring. These photos don't do it justice.



Congrats! Such a pretty ring.


----------



## anne1218

So so so beautiful. Such a classic


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Here's my 3-stone ring and 5-stone band:







The 3-stone is 2 carat (1 carat center and 1/2 on each side) and the 5-stone band is 1 carat. My finger is a size 5 1/2. Settings are in platinum and the bands are 14k.


----------



## MDNA

Gorgeous!


toomanywantmore said:


> here's my 3-stone ring and 5-stone band:
> 
> View attachment 2628198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2628199
> 
> 
> the 3-stone is 2 carat (1 carat center and 1/2 on each side) and the 5-stone band is 1 carat. My finger is a size 5 1/2. Settings are in platinum and the bands are 14k.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

MDNA said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! It felt wrong walking around without it, very happy to have it back.


----------



## Gimmethebag

TooManyWantMore said:


> Here's my 3-stone ring and 5-stone band:
> 
> View attachment 2628198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2628199
> 
> 
> The 3-stone is 2 carat (1 carat center and 1/2 on each side) and the 5-stone band is 1 carat. My finger is a size 5 1/2. Settings are in platinum and the bands are 14k.


LOVE IT! 

Though I'm biased. I also have a three stone ring of similar size. I love seeing other three-stone rings. They're classic yet uncommon.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Gimmethebag said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Though I'm biased. I also have a three stone ring of similar size. I love seeing other three-stone rings. They're classic yet uncommon.



Thank you, I love 3-stone rings! They don't win the popular vote anymore but it will always be a favorite of mine. Very classic and I like that they're not as common.


----------



## huskyflounder

Beautiful


----------



## TaraP

Hi ladies! I love looking at all of your beautiful sparkly rings.. You guys have such great taste.

I wanted a new setting for my ring and finally did it.. 

This was the before:










And this is after:


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

My ering,3ct centre stone set in platinum.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Toomanywantmore. I love all the bling! Simply gorgeous. I bet it is blinding in full sunlight,


----------



## Shelovesbling

Here's my mine. Very modest compared to some of the ones on here. But I love it. Married 6 years this past April.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

huskyflounder said:


> Beautiful


They are all so beautiful. I spent days just drooling over everyone's gorgeous rings. 


TaraP said:


> Hi ladies! I love looking at all of your beautiful sparkly rings.. You guys have such great taste.
> 
> I wanted a new setting for my ring and finally did it..
> 
> This was the before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after:


They did a great job, it's stunning! 


Queen of Sparkl said:


> My ering,3ct centre stone set in platinum.


Gorgeous! 


Shelovesbling said:


> Here's my mine. Very modest compared to some of the ones on here. But I love it. Married 6 years this past April.



I love your rings, a beautiful set indeed. We've been married 10 years, boy has it flown by!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Shelovesbling said:


> Toomanywantmore. I love all the bling! Simply gorgeous. I bet it is blinding in full sunlight,



Thank you so much! It's not blinding by any means but she's got a little sparkle. Here are a few shots in the partial sun that we have here today.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Queen of Sparkl said:


> My ering,3ct centre stone set in platinum.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Toomanywantmore  thank you and time does fly.  My ring stats are 1 1/4 carat marquise platinum head in 14kt yellow gold. Band is 1/2 also in 14kt yellow gold. Finger size is 6 but rings are 6 1/4 to get over knuckle.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Toomanywantmore got to show hubby.  Love three stone. Your band is a perfect match. Good job.


----------



## LDDChanel

nerdybirdy1982 said:


> i'm really excited to say that i got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and i'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band i was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474


stunning!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

TooManyWantMore said:


> Here's my 3-stone ring and 5-stone band:
> 
> View attachment 2628198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2628199
> 
> 
> The 3-stone is 2 carat (1 carat center and 1/2 on each side) and the 5-stone band is 1 carat. My finger is a size 5 1/2. Settings are in platinum and the bands are 14k.



Beautiful rings!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

chymera said:


> Got engaged yesterday! 2.15ct D VS2, 8 Hearts & Arrows diamond solitaire with knife edge setting. I am so in love with my ring. These photos don't do it justice.



Its gorgeous! COngrats!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Queen of Sparkl said:


>


So sparkly, beautiful ring! 


Shelovesbling said:


> Toomanywantmore  thank you and time does fly.  My ring stats are 1 1/4 carat marquise platinum head in 14kt yellow gold. Band is 1/2 also in 14kt yellow gold. Finger size is 6 but rings are 6 1/4 to get over knuckle.


Your set reminds me of my mother's set, very similar. I always thought her ring was amazing so I still appreciate a beautiful marquise when I see one.

 I hear ya! I went up in size on these bands because of my knuckles and hands swelling when I get too warm. 


Shelovesbling said:


> Toomanywantmore got to show hubby.  Love three stone. Your band is a perfect match. Good job.


Hope he likes it and I'm glad you think so. She started from one solitaire and has been added to over the years. I love using the same stones to make a new ring, just feels a little more special. I'm not sure where I'd go from here though...I could always have earrings made. 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful rings!


Thank you so much!


----------



## chymera

BAGWANNABE said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful!





GoGlam said:


> *sigh* gorgeous!!





karo said:


> Congratulaitons! Gorgeous ring.





TooManyWantMore said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Oh my! Congrats on the engagement and the stunning ring, so beautiful.





Le0pard said:


> Congrats! Your ring is beautiful





m3ak said:


> beautiful!



Thank you! I have always wanted to contribute my own ring to this thread, now I finally can


----------



## huskyflounder

Georgous.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Bagwannabe beautiful ring very unique I love it. Do you wear it alone or with a band?


----------



## Melora24

I just had my wedding band and e-ring resized. First time in years that I can wear both together, I can't stop looking at them!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Melora24 said:


> I just had my wedding band and e-ring resized. First time in years that I can wear both together, I can't stop looking at them!



Pretty! Love the bezel set diamond band. I just had my diamond reset (because I lost my wedding band, long story), it's a similarly set bezel! I love it! I've had my diamond for 15 years and I can't stop staring at it either. Enjoy.


----------



## hso2474

Here's my ring. My husband designed it himself, I told him I wanted something antique looking and unique. It's a princess cut 1.89 with thin halo and twisted sides and I got a matching thin wedding band.


----------



## hso2474

Here's it by itself from when I was engaged. Im a size 5.


----------



## rainrowan

Melora24 said:


> I just had my wedding band and e-ring resized. First time in years that I can wear both together, I can't stop looking at them!



What a lovely set! You wear it well.

I am very partial to the bezel setting these days and I hope I can get an "upgrade" next year in a bezel setting too.

Loving everyone's e-rings here, all very beautiful and unique.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

my engagement ring and matching wedding band.


----------



## Elle_Kay

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474


Wow your ring is so beautiful!  My partner and I are getting close to e-day (eeeeek!) and I was torn between an oval and pear.  I eventually chose a pear (designing the setting now) and I am so in love with it and can't wait to see the finished product (eventually as it will still be a "surprise") but your oval is exactly what I admired and loved about the cut.  It is just stunning, congratulations!


----------



## Elle_Kay

chymera said:


> Got engaged yesterday! 2.15ct D VS2, 8 Hearts & Arrows diamond solitaire with knife edge setting. I am so in love with my ring. These photos don't do it justice.


Wow congratulations!!!  Your ring is just stunning and so classic!  I love that you can do so much with the wedding band that you eventually decide to put with it.  You can go big or petite, match-matchy, or something that compliments it.  Really, really beautiful ring and I am so happy for you!


----------



## huskyflounder

This is similar to Natalie portman's ring.


----------



## huskyflounder

Could you provide the specs? Its stunning!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Melora24 said:


> I just had my wedding band and e-ring resized. First time in years that I can wear both together, I can't stop looking at them!


They are beautiful. I had to go a few months (off and on) without my rings so I can relate. You must be so excited to wear them again. 


hso2474 said:


> Here's my ring. My husband designed it himself, I told him I wanted something antique looking and unique. It's a princess cut 1.89 with thin halo and twisted sides and I got a matching thin wedding band.





hso2474 said:


> Here's it by itself from when I was engaged. Im a size 5.


Your husband did a great job designing your ring, it's gorgeous! It looks perfect on your finger. 


Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 2630392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my engagement ring and matching wedding band.



Stunning! Absolutely beautiful set.


----------



## calrais

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 2630392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my engagement ring and matching wedding band.



They belong together! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## chymera

Elle_Kay said:


> Wow congratulations!!!  Your ring is just stunning and so classic!  I love that you can do so much with the wedding band that you eventually decide to put with it.  You can go big or petite, match-matchy, or something that compliments it.  Really, really beautiful ring and I am so happy for you!



Thank you for your kind words! 
I am hoping to get a petite eternity band made of light pink Argyle diamonds, and white diamonds as the band.


----------



## Laura miss

He finally asked me.


----------



## Docjeun

hso2474 said:


> Here's it by itself from when I was engaged. Im a size 5.


That is so pretty, I'm really surprised how the style of it looks so good with the band.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

calrais said:


> They belong together! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Thank you!!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

TooManyWantMore said:


> They are beautiful. I had to go a few months (off and on) without my rings so I can relate. You must be so excited to wear them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your husband did a great job designing your ring, it's gorgeous! It looks perfect on your finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Absolutely beautiful set.




You are too kind


----------



## lovebling

beautiful ring


----------



## lovebling

Missy1726 said:


> I know i'm late but I can't even handle how pretty your ring is!!!


such a different setting, it's so gorgeous


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

Laura miss said:


> He finally asked me.



Yay! So happy for you 

Now let's see the ring!


----------



## lovebling

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474


Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## leasul2003

EricaD said:


> Here's mine!  This ring is my HOLY FREAKING GRAIL!  2.32ct OEC, GIA K, VS1, set in a Sholdt pave semi bezel, paired with some Sholdt eternity bands.
> 
> This set is ecstasy for me on so many levels.



I loooooove this!


----------



## leasul2003

Chilean said:


> Well, I got the ring today. I'm sooo happy with the way it looks. I'm sure my girlfriend will be over the moon with it. I couldn't imagine it would look like this when the ring designer sent me the drawing or when she showed me how it was coming along. Here is a pic of the finished ring. I wanted to thank everybody who helped me with comments, thank god for the internet and these anonymous forums - it's difficult being a guy and buying something like this for the first time. Now I have to plan the rest of the proposal and it's done!



That is really cool!!


----------



## Tulip2

So I took my 2 carat emerald cut diamond & mounted it in my favorite setting & viola I have another wedding ring.  I think this is my favorite.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Tulip2 said:


> So I took my 2 carat emerald cut diamond & mounted it in my favorite setting & viola I have another wedding ring.  I think this is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636189
> View attachment 2636192



Gorgeous!


----------



## shmoo88

My new ering. 1.6 princess F color vvs1.  I wanted a simple band so that the center stone was the highlight.  Fiance did a great job. He purchased from blue nile.


----------



## shmoo88

My new ering! 1.6  princess F color vvs1. 4.5 band size. I wanted a simple band that highlighted the center stone fiance did a great job.


----------



## littleblackbag

shmoo88 said:


> My new ering! 1.6  princess F color vvs1. 4.5 band size. I wanted a simple band that highlighted the center stone fiance did a great job.



Beautiful!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

shmoo88 said:


> My new ering! 1.6  princess F color vvs1. 4.5 band size. I wanted a simple band that highlighted the center stone fiance did a great job.


 so beautiful! Congrats on your engagement !


----------



## Camaro Chic

Wanted to share a pic of wedding set (blue and white diamonds in white gold) next to my grandmother's hand cut Art Deco engagement ring. They're a little overwhelming together but I just got hers back from having a prong fixed and I dearly missed having it on my hand; she gave it to me ten years ago and made me promise I would never take it off. I miss that great lady; we lost her to lung cancer far too soon, but she is forever in my heart  I hope it's alright to share.


----------



## littleblackbag

Camaro Chic said:


> Wanted to share a pic of wedding set (blue and white diamonds in white gold) next to my grandmother's hand cut Art Deco engagement ring. They're a little overwhelming together but I just got hers back from having a prong fixed and I dearly missed having it on my hand; she gave it to me ten years ago and made me promise I would never take it off. I miss that great lady; we lost her to lung cancer far too soon, but she is forever in my heart  I hope it's alright to share.
> 
> View attachment 2638827



I love your Grandmothers ring, its so unique. A lovely piece to remember her by.


----------



## Elle_Kay

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I've been engaged for a little over a month! =) We went wedding band shopping this past week and I picked out my wedding band. I'm pretty excited! It's the Tiffany & Co half eternity band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618353
> View attachment 2618354
> View attachment 2618355


Oh lucky girl that is so pretty and timeless!  I absolutely love your choice of band with the ring!


----------



## SwankyCat

LDDChanel said:


> stunning!


Beautiful ring!


----------



## SwankyCat

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474


 Lovely!


----------



## SwankyCat

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 2630392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my engagement ring and matching wedding band.


 Lovely set


----------



## SwankyCat

2sanguinehearts said:


> Here is my Victor Canera single-cut, multi-row pave halo w/ 2.4ct OEC center.


 Absolutely LOVE!!!!


----------



## lovemybabes

shmoo88 said:


> My new ering! 1.6  princess F color vvs1. 4.5 band size. I wanted a simple band that highlighted the center stone fiance did a great job.



I love it! I am falling for Princess all over again.


----------



## sparkle12

Here's my wedding set. Engagement ring center stone is a little over 3.25 carats, surrounded by close to 2 carats of smaller diamonds. Each wedding band is .75, for a grand total of 6.75 carats. Love my hubby, he did great & had a lot of fun playing with loose diamonds & picking out the perfect one!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sparkle12 said:


> Here's my wedding set. Engagement ring center stone is a little over 3.25 carats, surrounded by close to 2 carats of smaller diamonds. Each wedding band is .75, for a grand total of 6.75 carats. Love my hubby, he did great & had a lot of fun playing with loose diamonds & picking out the perfect one!
> View attachment 2642177



Wow!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Perrine said:


> We have to choose a wedding band with my husband, which one do you prefer?
> http://www.heartsandarrows.co.nz/collections/mens-bands/products/amur-mens-band
> or
> http://www.heartsandarrows.co.nz/collections/mens-bands/products/double-delta-band


 
they are both lovely, I would choose the one that would suit my DH more...for example, if he is more of the casual type (mine is) i would go for the first one, but if he is the type that wears suits often I would go for the second one. Hope this helps xoxo!!!


----------



## maisiebelle

Here is my 1.02ct L/M VS2 Old European Cut diamond in a custom platinum setting by David Klass size 7 1/2


----------



## BAGWANNABE

maisiebelle said:


> Here is my 1.02ct L/M VS2 Old European Cut diamond in a custom platinum setting by David Klass size 7 1/2



LOVE! So pretty and unique!


----------



## amrx87

GORGEOUS!!! what a stunner



maisiebelle said:


> Here is my 1.02ct L/M VS2 Old European Cut diamond in a custom platinum setting by David Klass size 7 1/2


----------



## Thingofbeauty

maisiebelle said:


> Here is my 1.02ct L/M VS2 Old European Cut diamond in a custom platinum setting by David Klass size 7 1/2


Oh! That is beautiful.


----------



## ame

maisiebelle said:


> Here is my 1.02ct L/M VS2 Old European Cut diamond in a custom platinum setting by David Klass size 7 1/2



Wow Maisie! That's gorgeous!  His milgrain and engraving are incredible!


----------



## LadySummerRose

My ering! Tiffany 1.39 carat!

Used my iPhone to snap this and this pic does not do justice to it as it is so sparkly irl hehe


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 26Alexandra

LadySummerRose said:


> My ering! Tiffany 1.39 carat!
> 
> Used my iPhone to snap this and this pic does not do justice to it as it is so sparkly irl hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644004



The perfect e-ring! Congrats!


----------



## heather0416

My engagement ring and wedding band


----------



## Camaro Chic

littleblackbag said:


> I love your Grandmothers ring, its so unique. A lovely piece to remember her by.



Thank you! It's very unusual but I just adore it  it makes me feel close to her when I look at it


----------



## wee drop o bush

LadySummerRose said:


> My ering! Tiffany 1.39 carat!
> 
> Used my iPhone to snap this and this pic does not do justice to it as it is so sparkly irl hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644004




This to me is perfection


----------



## Calliecakes

maisiebelle said:


> Here is my 1.02ct L/M VS2 Old European Cut diamond in a custom platinum setting by David Klass size 7 1/2


Oh Maisie, Your ring is so beautiful.


----------



## maisiebelle

Thank you for the kind comments!


----------



## squishy

View attachment 2644658



My engagement ring - 2.01 G SI2 size 3.5.


----------



## squishy

Another photo - 2.01 G SI2 size 3.5


----------



## annabel_emily

squishy said:


> View attachment 2644661
> 
> Another photo - 2.01 G SI2 size 3.5


Wow!!!! What a sparkler. Such an amazing stone


----------



## LadySummerRose

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ChaneLisette

maisiebelle said:


> Here is my 1.02ct L/M VS2 Old European Cut diamond in a custom platinum setting by David Klass size 7 1/2



Gorgeous stone!


----------



## Docjeun

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> they are both lovely, I would choose the one that would suit my DH more...for example, if he is more of the casual type (mine is) i would go for the first one, but if he is the type that wears suits often I would go for the second one. Hope this helps xoxo!!!


I totally agree!


----------



## lucydee

heather0416 said:


> View attachment 2644046
> 
> My engagement ring and wedding band




Your ring is Gorgeous!  I love cushion cut stones!
Do you mind sharing the specs of your engagement ring?
What is the size of the center diamond?


----------



## heather0416

Thanks! I think the diamond is 2.1 and surrounding stones bring it up to 3 total. It's a platinum setting


----------



## vynguyen86

maisiebelle said:


> Here is my 1.02ct L/M VS2 Old European Cut diamond in a custom platinum setting by David Klass size 7 1/2



Really love it.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Wanted to update the thread with my set, got married almost 10 weeks ago  I wear a size 7.75

My e-ring: 2.27 center G VS1 GIA Triple Ex .36 band 




W/ .38 wedding band. 3.01 ct tw


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

shmoo88 said:


> My new ering! 1.6  princess F color vvs1. 4.5 band size. I wanted a simple band that highlighted the center stone fiance did a great job.


Your ring is gorgeoussss!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Wanted to update the thread with my set, got married almost 10 weeks ago  I wear a size 7.75
> 
> My e-ring: 2.27 center G VS1 GIA Triple Ex .36 band
> 
> View attachment 2648470
> 
> 
> W/ .38 wedding band. 3.01 ct tw
> 
> View attachment 2648471


 
WOW beautiful ring!!!!


----------



## bisousx

My 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but I just love how unique this ring is.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fabulous rings! I love the lavender sapphire. I'm partial to coloured gemstones myself


----------



## Theren

bisousx said:


> My 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but I just love how unique this ring is.



This is lovely and so unique


----------



## lilmountaingirl

bisousx said:


> My 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but I just love how unique this ring is.



Gorgeous!


----------



## solange

bisousx said:


> My 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but I just love how unique this ring is.



This is amazing!  Lucky lady!


----------



## MJDaisy

maisiebelle said:


> Here is my 1.02ct L/M VS2 Old European Cut diamond in a custom platinum setting by David Klass size 7 1/2



i ADORE this ring.


----------



## NJU73K

I've been married six years and these are my rings.
I've always loved emerald cuts, and their simplicity.

I will be upgrading my ring on our 10 years


----------



## bgirl525

here's mine with the matching wedding band


----------



## kellymcd

Just got engaged on 6/9/14. The diamond is round cut 1.23 ct and was from my grandmothers ering. I'm so in love with it. All of you ladies have such beautiful rings! We are so lucky!


----------



## mrs moulds

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I'm really excited to say that I got engaged 2 weeks ago!  Here is my ring- it's an oval cut with a very delicate halo and band (band is i think 1.6mm).  The center stone is a little over 3 carats and I'm usually a size 6 ring but with the really thin band I was a 5.5-5.75. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 2620474



I love oval cut diamonds!

Your ring is absolutely beautiful.....


----------



## bgirl525

kellymcd said:


> View attachment 2650248
> View attachment 2650249
> 
> View attachment 2650250
> View attachment 2650252
> 
> Just got engaged on 6/9/14. The diamond is round cut 1.23 ct and was from my grandmothers ering. I'm so in love with it. All of you ladies have such beautiful rings! We are so lucky!




Gorgeous ring! Yes, I agree we are very lucky!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bisousx said:


> my 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but i just love how unique this ring is.


beautiful!


----------



## gemlady72

NJU73K said:


> I've been married six years and these are my rings.
> I've always loved emerald cuts, and their simplicity.
> 
> I will be upgrading my ring on our 10 years




This is gorgeous. I love emerald cuts. What will you be upgrading to?


----------



## nooch

bisousx said:


> My 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but I just love how unique this ring is.



Eeeeeeeee it's gorgeous


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

NJU73K said:


> I've been married six years and these are my rings.
> I've always loved emerald cuts, and their simplicity.
> 
> I will be upgrading my ring on our 10 years


 
uhhh laaaa laaaa  I love emerald cuts they are my favorite!


----------



## ame

kellymcd said:


> View attachment 2650248
> View attachment 2650249
> 
> View attachment 2650250
> View attachment 2650252
> 
> Just got engaged on 6/9/14. The diamond is round cut 1.23 ct and was from my grandmothers ering. I'm so in love with it. All of you ladies have such beautiful rings! We are so lucky!



Congrats! The proposal with the hot sauce is hilarious. DH and I used to give those to each other when we were still engaged.


----------



## NJU73K

gemlady72 said:


> This is gorgeous. I love emerald cuts. What will you be upgrading to?



Either to a three stone emerald or an emerald soleste &#128522;


----------



## TrinketTattle

bisousx said:


> My 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but I just love how unique this ring is.



This is so so so so SO beautiful. Wow!!!


----------



## karo

NJU73K said:


> I've been married six years and these are my rings.
> I've always loved emerald cuts, and their simplicity.
> 
> I will be upgrading my ring on our 10 years


I love emerald cuts! One of the most elegant cut in my opinion. Love your rings.


----------



## HotRedBag

Beautiful engagement rings!


----------



## river_dlight

Got mine from Singapore. It's 1ct, color E.


----------



## Winterfell

river_dlight said:


> Got mine from Singapore. It's 1ct, color E.



Lovely and looks great with your Cartier watch.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

These rings are just so beautiful!!!


----------



## churchur

got engaged about 8 months ago and loving my ring more and more 
everyday!


----------



## merekat703

I wear my grandmothers engagement ring as a right hand ring. Just back from repair/appraisal. It's a rare F diamond. SI1 .75 ct. From 1930s.


----------



## GoGlam

churchur said:


> got engaged about 8 months ago and loving my ring more and more
> everyday!




This is beautiful! I want something similar... Round brilliant with a cushion halo

May I ask the specs of your stone/ring?


----------



## churchur

thank you! it is a 1.3 ct G VS2.  not sure about the stones on the halo


----------



## GoGlam

churchur said:


> thank you! it is a 1.3 ct G VS2.  not sure about the stones on the halo





Thank you! Congratulations!


----------



## bex285

merekat703 said:


> I wear my grandmothers engagement ring as a right hand ring. Just back from repair/appraisal. It's a rare F diamond. SI1 .75 ct. From 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658927
> View attachment 2658931


This is stunning!


----------



## merekat703

bex285 said:


> This is stunning!




Thank you!


----------



## Jira

churchur said:


> got engaged about 8 months ago and loving my ring more and more
> everyday!



Congratulations! Love the shape of this ring, it's very elegant.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Congrats to all the newly engaged ladies all your rings are beautiful.


----------



## peace1029

sharing my humble ring 




do u ladies wear yours daily?


----------



## Theren

peace1029 said:


> sharing my humble ring
> 
> View attachment 2662241
> 
> 
> do u ladies wear yours daily?



This is beautiful


----------



## peace1029

Theren said:


> This is beautiful




Thanks! 


Another pic while I'm still excited over this "new" thing


----------



## bougainvillier

peace1029 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Another pic while I'm still excited over this "new" thing
> 
> View attachment 2662265



Wow, your hand is gorgeous! And the ring, of course. So sparkly! Congrats! I wear mine almost daily, 9 out of 10 I would say, unless I forgot after showering.


----------



## Elle_Kay

bisousx said:


> My 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but I just love how unique this ring is.


I love the rose gold setting.  Such a beautiful choice!


----------



## GoGlam

peace1029 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Another pic while I'm still excited over this "new" thing
> 
> View attachment 2662265




Very pretty!


----------



## karo

peace1029 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Another pic while I'm still excited over this "new" thing
> 
> View attachment 2662265


It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Freckles1

peace1029 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Another pic while I'm still excited over this "new" thing
> 
> View attachment 2662265




It's gorgeous and you have beautiful hands!!!


----------



## merekat703

bisousx said:


> My 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but I just love how unique this ring is.




Beautiful!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

peace1029 said:


> sharing my humble ring
> 
> View attachment 2662241
> 
> 
> do u ladies wear yours daily?


Your humble ring is quite beautiful.


----------



## Docjeun

peace1029 said:


> sharing my humble ring
> 
> View attachment 2662241
> 
> 
> do u ladies wear yours daily?


Very pretty!
No, I don't wear mine every day.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Yes I wear mine all the time. Never take it off.  I believe it is meant to be worn  not sit a box.  I want to enjoy it everyday.  Why have something you don't wear. What is the point?  Enjoy your beautiful rings.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Correction I do take them off a couple times a year too get professional cleaned and checked.


----------



## zippie

peace1029 said:


> sharing my humble ring
> 
> View attachment 2662241
> 
> 
> do u ladies wear yours daily?


 

Your hands are so pretty, oh to be young again.  Love your ring - it looks very nice and certainly not humble.


----------



## Tarci

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post photos, stories and more about your engagement ring in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Continued from this thread.




Hi I'm new to PurseBlog. I love scrolling through these threads to gawk and be enchanted with your rings. And now I finally have a chance to contribute  Here are photos of my new engagement ring straight from Cartier's workshop.  FI wanted the Ballerine ring band to have wider hands and for the pavilion to extend out a tad more. It should arrive in 2 weeks! GIA evaluates the centre stone as a 2.8 ct., H, VS1 RB. My finger is sized at 51 in its Euro measurements.


----------



## kaitydid

bisousx said:


> My 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but I just love how unique this ring is.



Wow! That color is so unique! Very pretty!



peace1029 said:


> sharing my humble ring
> 
> View attachment 2662241
> 
> 
> do u ladies wear yours daily?



Your ring is gorgeous! It looks so perfect on your hand. 



Tarci said:


> Hi I'm new to PurseBlog. I love scrolling through these threads to gawk and be enchanted with your rings. And now I finally have a chance to contribute  Here are photos of my new engagement ring straight from Cartier's workshop.  FI wanted the Ballerine ring band to have wider hands and for the pavilion to extend out a tad more. It should arrive in 2 weeks! GIA evaluates the centre stone as a 2.8 ct., H, VS1 RB. My finger is sized at 51 in its Euro measurements.
> 
> View attachment 2664479
> View attachment 2664480
> View attachment 2664481



The Ballerine collection is probably my favorite from Cartier. Your ring is so beautiful!


----------



## peace1029

Shelovesbling said:


> Yes I wear mine all the time. Never take it off.  I believe it is meant to be worn  not sit a box.  I want to enjoy it everyday.  Why have something you don't wear. What is the point?  Enjoy your beautiful rings.




Will keep that in mind! Haven't worn the ring for the past 2 days :/


----------



## peace1029

zippie said:


> Your hands are so pretty, oh to be young again.  Love your ring - it looks very nice and certainly not humble.




Lol, thank u! It's much smaller compared to many of the rings I've seen in this thread


----------



## peace1029

Tarci said:


> Hi I'm new to PurseBlog. I love scrolling through these threads to gawk and be enchanted with your rings. And now I finally have a chance to contribute  Here are photos of my new engagement ring straight from Cartier's workshop.  FI wanted the Ballerine ring band to have wider hands and for the pavilion to extend out a tad more. It should arrive in 2 weeks! GIA evaluates the centre stone as a 2.8 ct., H, VS1 RB. My finger is sized at 51 in its Euro measurements.
> 
> View attachment 2664479
> View attachment 2664480
> View attachment 2664481




Your ring is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Elle_Kay

Tarci said:


> Hi I'm new to PurseBlog. I love scrolling through these threads to gawk and be enchanted with your rings. And now I finally have a chance to contribute  Here are photos of my new engagement ring straight from Cartier's workshop.  FI wanted the Ballerine ring band to have wider hands and for the pavilion to extend out a tad more. It should arrive in 2 weeks! GIA evaluates the centre stone as a 2.8 ct., H, VS1 RB. My finger is sized at 51 in its Euro measurements.
> 
> View attachment 2664479
> View attachment 2664480
> View attachment 2664481


Beautiful choice, I love this collection!  Can't wait to see pics of it when it arrives   Congratulations!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Tarci said:


> Hi I'm new to PurseBlog. I love scrolling through these threads to gawk and be enchanted with your rings. And now I finally have a chance to contribute  Here are photos of my new engagement ring straight from Cartier's workshop.  FI wanted the Ballerine ring band to have wider hands and for the pavilion to extend out a tad more. It should arrive in 2 weeks! GIA evaluates the centre stone as a 2.8 ct., H, VS1 RB. My finger is sized at 51 in its Euro measurements.
> 
> View attachment 2664479
> View attachment 2664480
> View attachment 2664481



The ring is pretty. I'm really surprised Cartier is doing these modifications though. I thought they didn't do that to maintain the integrity of their settings?  You must be very excited!  It's cool to get something a little different!


----------



## Tarci

Elle_Kay said:


> Beautiful choice, I love this collection!  Can't wait to see pics of it when it arrives   Congratulations!


Absolutely!


----------



## Tarci

lilmountaingirl said:


> The ring is pretty. I'm really surprised Cartier is doing these modifications though. I thought they didn't do that to maintain the integrity of their settings?  You must be very excited!  It's cool to get something a little different!


Thanks so much. I was surprised too.   Not sure how long they've been offering it but it's an exclusive setting service if you choose their diamonds. 

http://http://www.cartier.us/collections/bridal/exclusive-service/set-for-you-by-cartier


----------



## mrs moulds

lovemybabes said:


> Here is mine.  Definitely not the biggest, but I married my high school sweetheart when I was 18, so it is special to me. It is a Marquise Brilliant cut, 3/4 Carat, G, SI(1), good polish stone.
> It was originally set in a plain gold band, but at 10 years he went and had it set in this setting which is similar to a ring my grandmother had from the 20's.
> 
> The setting is in white gold, is a size 7, and is surrounded by 36 diamonds. It is 1 carat total weight, stones are a VS1 & H in color. I love it so much just for the detail, and the memory of my Gran.



Beautiful!


----------



## armparty

So much fun drooling over these gorgeous rings! Here's my wedding set...iPhone pics so not great...

Main stone is 2.03 ct, E, flawless. Around 3.5 ct tw


----------



## Tarci

kellymcd said:


> View attachment 2650248
> View attachment 2650249
> 
> View attachment 2650250
> View attachment 2650252
> 
> Just got engaged on 6/9/14. The diamond is round cut 1.23 ct and was from my grandmothers ering. I'm so in love with it. All of you ladies have such beautiful rings! We are so lucky!


Agreed. Congratulations!!


----------



## designer1




----------



## AnnZ

peace1029 said:


> sharing my humble ring
> 
> View attachment 2662241
> 
> 
> do u ladies wear yours daily?




We're ring twins!  This is exactly what my ring looks like.  I love how humble and dainty it is, reminds me of my grandmothers first diamond ring.  

I don't wear mine everyday.  I forget some days, and I don't like to wear mine when I'm working out or being extra active.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Gorgeous rings ladies. I love all the different styles. I wish I could have one of each.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

armparty said:


> So much fun drooling over these gorgeous rings! Here's my wedding set...iPhone pics so not great...
> 
> Main stone is 2.03 ct, E, flawless. Around 3.5 ct tw
> View attachment 2665838



Its beautiful!


----------



## baglover1973

bisousx said:


> My 2 ct cushion cut lavender pink sapphire and rose gold halo engagement ring   It changes color in different lighting. Getting a diamond e-ring as well, but I just love how unique this ring is.



this is incredibly stunning.  I ordered a rose gold and pink sapphire ring just before you posted yours and now I can't wait to get it
congrats!


----------



## OinkMoo

Hi everyone! I've been a long time lurker of the engagement ring thread and I can finally contribute! I would like to thank *Ame* for her help on this. I would be so lost and confused without her help. When we were ring shopping, I definitely did not know much about diamonds at all, good thing I'm a member of tPF 

Anyway, specs are : .92ct, VS1, J in color Triple AGS Ideal, ring size 6
Please excuse the manly, unmanicured hands  They're not photogenic at all.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Your ring is perfect! Congratulations. And your hands are cute too.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a long time lurker of the engagement ring thread and I can finally contribute! I would like to thank *Ame* for her help on this. I would be so lost and confused without her help. When we were ring shopping, I definitely did not know much about diamonds at all, good thing I'm a member of tPF
> 
> Anyway, specs are : .92ct, VS1, J in color Triple AGS Ideal, ring size 6
> Please excuse the manly, unmanicured hands  They're not photogenic at all.



Congratulations! I remember your post - glad you were able to find the perfect ring! Love that you got an AGS000 too. Your hands are lovely - more pics please!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a long time lurker of the engagement ring thread and I can finally contribute! I would like to thank *Ame* for her help on this. I would be so lost and confused without her help. When we were ring shopping, I definitely did not know much about diamonds at all, good thing I'm a member of tPF
> 
> Anyway, specs are : .92ct, VS1, J in color Triple AGS Ideal, ring size 6
> Please excuse the manly, unmanicured hands  They're not photogenic at all.



Gorgeous!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a long time lurker of the engagement ring thread and I can finally contribute! I would like to thank *Ame* for her help on this. I would be so lost and confused without her help. When we were ring shopping, I definitely did not know much about diamonds at all, good thing I'm a member of tPF
> 
> Anyway, specs are : .92ct, VS1, J in color Triple AGS Ideal, ring size 6
> Please excuse the manly, unmanicured hands  They're not photogenic at all.


Congratulations! So pretty!


----------



## cmm62

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a long time lurker of the engagement ring thread and I can finally contribute! I would like to thank *Ame* for her help on this. I would be so lost and confused without her help. When we were ring shopping, I definitely did not know much about diamonds at all, good thing I'm a member of tPF
> 
> Anyway, specs are : .92ct, VS1, J in color Triple AGS Ideal, ring size 6
> Please excuse the manly, unmanicured hands  They're not photogenic at all.




Stunning stone! Congrats!


----------



## ame

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a long time lurker of the engagement ring thread and I can finally contribute! I would like to thank *Ame* for her help on this. I would be so lost and confused without her help. When we were ring shopping, I definitely did not know much about diamonds at all, good thing I'm a member of tPF
> 
> Anyway, specs are : .92ct, VS1, J in color Triple AGS Ideal, ring size 6
> Please excuse the manly, unmanicured hands  They're not photogenic at all.



YAY!!! It looks awesome!!!  Your hands look lovely. And with that stunner on them, so not manly!


----------



## bgirl525

Thingofbeauty said:


> Your humble ring is quite beautiful.




Your ring is beautiful!  Congrats!

I try to wear mine everyday with my wedding band.  I have a thick band and on some days when I put it on it feels tight due to my fingers being swollen...on those days I wear it on my right hand and my wedding band alone on my left.  

When my husband chose the ring the jeweler recommended not to have the E.R. and wedding band saudered together (as some people do) because of the width of my rings.


----------



## OinkMoo

Thingofbeauty said:


> Your ring is perfect! Congratulations. And your hands are cute too.











Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Congratulations! I remember your post - glad you were able to find the perfect ring! Love that you got an AGS000 too. Your hands are lovely - more pics please!











lilmountaingirl said:


> Gorgeous!











BAGWANNABE said:


> Congratulations! So pretty!











cmm62 said:


> Stunning stone! Congrats!











ame said:


> YAY!!! It looks awesome!!!  Your hands look lovely. And with that stunner on them, so not manly!



Thanks everyone for your kind words! I can't stop staring at my ring.


----------



## Tarci

Beautiful!  Love the LV backdrop as well


----------



## OinkMoo

Tarci said:


> Beautiful!  Love the LV backdrop as well



Thank you! Had to include my LV somewhere ;D


----------



## Tarci

Oh wow! Absolutely gorg on your hand. Im happy if mine turns out even close to how awesome it looks on you


----------



## mbayliss

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a long time lurker of the engagement ring thread and I can finally contribute! I would like to thank *Ame* for her help on this. I would be so lost and confused without her help. When we were ring shopping, I definitely did not know much about diamonds at all, good thing I'm a member of tPF
> 
> Anyway, specs are : .92ct, VS1, J in color Triple AGS Ideal, ring size 6
> Please excuse the manly, unmanicured hands  They're not photogenic at all.


Congratulations!! Your engagement ring is so beautiful!!!


----------



## OinkMoo

mbayliss said:


> Congratulations!! Your engagement ring is so beautiful!!!




Thank you so much! Really appreciated your help as well when I was "rock hunting".


----------



## robtee

Diamonds and Chanel what more can a girl want


----------



## mbayliss

Oinkitsthao said:


> Thank you so much! Really appreciated your help as well when I was "rock hunting".


HAHA!  I just pointed you in the direction of Ame!  Congrats again, it's so beautiful


----------



## niseixtenshi

Finally get to post my own engagement ring after looking at all of your beautiful rings over the years!  Mine is a 1.01, G, Size 4.


----------



## sb1212

niseixtenshi said:


> Finally get to post my own engagement ring after looking at all of your beautiful rings over the years!  Mine is a 1.01, G, Size 4.




That's a pretty ring!  What color polish are you wearing? &#128515;


----------



## KatherineO

3 stone ring with wedding band. I love my set. My husband did a good job


----------



## KatherineO

KatherineO said:


> View attachment 2674123
> 
> 
> 3 stone ring with wedding band. I love my set. My husband did a good job




& please excuse my polish. Just got back from vacation & I need to change the shellac.


----------



## niseixtenshi

sb1212 said:


> That's a pretty ring!  What color polish are you wearing? &#128515;


Thank you! The polish is Julep - Bette.


----------



## sb1212

niseixtenshi said:


> Thank you! The polish is Julep - Bette.




Oh It is perfect thanks.


----------



## 26Alexandra

niseixtenshi said:


> Finally get to post my own engagement ring after looking at all of your beautiful rings over the years!  Mine is a 1.01, G, Size 4.



Gorgeous ring!!


----------



## beastofthefields

peace1029 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Another pic while I'm still excited over this "new" thing
> 
> View attachment 2662265



Wow, this is stunning.  Very pretty xx


----------



## Secret823

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Wanted to update the thread with my set, got married almost 10 weeks ago  I wear a size 7.75
> 
> My e-ring: 2.27 center G VS1 GIA Triple Ex .36 band
> 
> View attachment 2648470
> 
> 
> W/ .38 wedding band. 3.01 ct tw
> 
> View attachment 2648471







Beautiful!! congrats


----------



## peace1029

AnnZ said:


> We're ring twins!  This is exactly what my ring looks like.  I love how humble and dainty it is, reminds me of my grandmothers first diamond ring.
> 
> I don't wear mine everyday.  I forget some days, and I don't like to wear mine when I'm working out or being extra active.




Hi^5! Post a pic when u wear yours 

So far I've only wear it to office (if I do remember in the early morning). Not for shopping or exercise/dance..


----------



## peace1029

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a long time lurker of the engagement ring thread and I can finally contribute! I would like to thank *Ame* for her help on this. I would be so lost and confused without her help. When we were ring shopping, I definitely did not know much about diamonds at all, good thing I'm a member of tPF
> 
> Anyway, specs are : .92ct, VS1, J in color Triple AGS Ideal, ring size 6
> Please excuse the manly, unmanicured hands  They're not photogenic at all.




Very pretty!


----------



## peace1029

bgirl525 said:


> Your ring is beautiful!  Congrats!
> 
> I try to wear mine everyday with my wedding band.  I have a thick band and on some days when I put it on it feels tight due to my fingers being swollen...on those days I wear it on my right hand and my wedding band alone on my left.
> 
> When my husband chose the ring the jeweler recommended not to have the E.R. and wedding band saudered together (as some people do) because of the width of my rings.





Thanks to Tiffany, always thought both ER and wedding band should go together on the same finger lol. 
Havent gotten the wedding band yet, will see how it goes..


----------



## bella601

KatherineO said:


> View attachment 2674123
> 
> 
> 3 stone ring with wedding band. I love my set. My husband did a good job




Beautiful!


----------



## r1180m

My ring is in progress!! So close to finished!  Could use some input or opinions....
Im choosing between long tapered baguettes or shorter but fatter ones. 
The jeweler is recommending to use the shorter fatter because it sets the stone off better, and I kind of agree. Difficulty is thag I've had long baguettes in my imagination for a while so it's hard to let go of that thought.
What do you think? Which look better ?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

r1180m said:


> My ring is in progress!! So close to finished!  Could use some input or opinions....
> Im choosing between long tapered baguettes or shorter but fatter ones.
> The jeweler is recommending to use the shorter fatter because it sets the stone off better, and I kind of agree. Difficulty is thag I've had long baguettes in my imagination for a while so it's hard to let go of that thought.
> What do you think? Which look better ?



I prefer the top one.  But I think the bottom is still nice too if that's what u have your heart set on.


----------



## chessmont

I prefer the first one but they both look pretty


----------



## niseixtenshi

r1180m said:


> My ring is in progress!! So close to finished!  Could use some input or opinions....
> Im choosing between long tapered baguettes or shorter but fatter ones.
> The jeweler is recommending to use the shorter fatter because it sets the stone off better, and I kind of agree. Difficulty is thag I've had long baguettes in my imagination for a while so it's hard to let go of that thought.
> What do you think? Which look better ?


I like prefer top one better but you should ultimately go with the one you love! Beautiful pear!


----------



## Shelovesbling

I too like the first one. But like the others said get what you like. Love your pear.


----------



## saligator

The long ones take away from the pear. I prefer the top photo as well.


----------



## wee drop o bush

The top photo definitely. Tbh if I were lucky enough to have your choices I'd go for a plain band without any baguette diamonds at all to set the pear shape diamond off spectacularly. It has a fabulous presence all by itself


----------



## Winterfell

I like the top one too. Beautiful pear shaped stone - whatever you choose it will be a stunning ring.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Love all your beautiful rings ladies!

Here's mine, it will soon be 3 years since we've been married.
The center stone is about 0,6 ctw. Don't remember the specs, but the stones are very white and clear.
The ring was a complete surprise for me, so DH chose the diamonds and the design all on his own (well, he knew I loved heart-shaped diamonds). The ring has a sweet engraving inside.


----------



## Winterfell

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Love all your beautiful rings ladies!
> 
> Here's mine, it will soon be 3 years since we've been married.
> The center stone is about 0,6 ctw. Don't remember the specs, but the stones are very white and clear.
> The ring was a complete surprise for me, so DH chose the diamonds and the design all on his own (well, he knew I loved heart-shaped diamonds). The ring has a sweet engraving inside.
> View attachment 2677436



Your ring is gorgeous. What wedding band do you wear with it?


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Winterfell said:


> Your ring is gorgeous. What wedding band do you wear with it?




Thank you! 
I have a plain platinum band which is not a perfect match with the e-ring, so I often wear them on different hands.
Thinking of getting an eternity band for some anniversary, but I still think eternity bands a bit impractical.


----------



## bougainvillier

r1180m said:


> My ring is in progress!! So close to finished!  Could use some input or opinions....
> Im choosing between long tapered baguettes or shorter but fatter ones.
> The jeweler is recommending to use the shorter fatter because it sets the stone off better, and I kind of agree. Difficulty is thag I've had long baguettes in my imagination for a while so it's hard to let go of that thought.
> What do you think? Which look better ?



I agree with others, definitely with the shorter/fatter tapered baguettes. In general, I think the simpler/smaller the side/pave stones are, the better your main stone will shine, and the more it will look like an engagement ring. HTH and btw you got a beautiful stone!


----------



## bougainvillier

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Love all your beautiful rings ladies!
> 
> Here's mine, it will soon be 3 years since we've been married.
> The center stone is about 0,6 ctw. Don't remember the specs, but the stones are very white and clear.
> The ring was a complete surprise for me, so DH chose the diamonds and the design all on his own (well, he knew I loved heart-shaped diamonds). The ring has a sweet engraving inside.
> View attachment 2677436



Such a cute heart! Pretty


----------



## Theren

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Thank you!
> I have a plain platinum band which is not a perfect match with the e-ring, so I often wear them on different hands.
> Thinking of getting an eternity band for some anniversary, but I still think eternity bands a bit impractical.
> View attachment 2677633



Your set is beautiful and classic!! I used to think the same about eternity bands. I did have them remove the bottom diamond on my band because I didn't want to crush it out something.. And I love the bling it gives.


----------



## daisyw

r1180m said:


> My ring is in progress!! So close to finished!  Could use some input or opinions....
> 
> Im choosing between long tapered baguettes or shorter but fatter ones.
> 
> The jeweler is recommending to use the shorter fatter because it sets the stone off better, and I kind of agree. Difficulty is thag I've had long baguettes in my imagination for a while so it's hard to let go of that thought.
> 
> What do you think? Which look better ?




Short for sure! Just gorgeous.


----------



## Winterfell

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Thank you!
> I have a plain platinum band which is not a perfect match with the e-ring, so I often wear them on different hands.
> Thinking of getting an eternity band for some anniversary, but I still think eternity bands a bit impractical.
> View attachment 2677633



Thank you for the pic with your band. One of those lovely delicate eternity bands would look fab - maybe you could just wear for nights out etc.


----------



## saligator

I love your ring!

It inspired me to look and see if there are heart shaped diamond eternity bands!

There are!

http://www.allurez.com/rings/diamon...ernity-ring-14k-white-gold-0.60ct/pid/8147/28

http://angelsice.com/showroom/media...eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/b/wb-1882-f.jpg

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/90/1f/10/901f1049e9c4f7bd4bff4777681e8f70.jpg


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Thank you ladies! 

Winterfell,
There's a nice thin Tiffany's platinum one. Need to try them on together finally, will post a pic when I do so 

saligator,
Wow, the one in the 1st picture is so nice. Never saw anything similar before.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Thank you!
> I have a plain platinum band which is not a perfect match with the e-ring, so I often wear them on different hands.
> Thinking of getting an eternity band for some anniversary, but I still think eternity bands a bit impractical.
> View attachment 2677633




So pretty


----------



## Docjeun

r1180m said:


> My ring is in progress!! So close to finished!  Could use some input or opinions....
> Im choosing between long tapered baguettes or shorter but fatter ones.
> The jeweler is recommending to use the shorter fatter because it sets the stone off better, and I kind of agree. Difficulty is thag I've had long baguettes in my imagination for a while so it's hard to let go of that thought.
> What do you think? Which look better ?


I like the second one the best, it really elongates the ring and the center stones stands out more.


----------



## Docjeun

r1180m said:


> My ring is in progress!! So close to finished!  Could use some input or opinions....
> Im choosing between long tapered baguettes or shorter but fatter ones.
> The jeweler is recommending to use the shorter fatter because it sets the stone off better, and I kind of agree. Difficulty is thag I've had long baguettes in my imagination for a while so it's hard to let go of that thought.
> What do you think? Which look better ?


For your wedding band I would suggest a a  three baget stone ring.  I have a ring very similar to yours but it is an oval and a three baget wedding band to match, it is gorgeous.  It looks like it would go well with yours sitting up against the oval side of your stone.


----------



## Elle_Kay

r1180m said:


> My ring is in progress!! So close to finished!  Could use some input or opinions....
> Im choosing between long tapered baguettes or shorter but fatter ones.
> The jeweler is recommending to use the shorter fatter because it sets the stone off better, and I kind of agree. Difficulty is thag I've had long baguettes in my imagination for a while so it's hard to let go of that thought.
> What do you think? Which look better ?


I prefer the long baguettes.  I think with your pear the longer ones really make it "sit up" in the setting, and it looks elongated and pops.  The shorter ones seem more for if you want to showcase the centre stone (which is stunning btw!!!  On a side note-I have been designing my own pear shaped ring, and I can't wait to post it when I finally get it!  So I have had pears on my brain 25/8 ).  But if you want a look to *just* showcase the stone, then I prefer a straight solitaire setting.  The longer ones make the ring design look more cohesive to me.  BUT that being said, either one is just so beautiful, and you are going to have one heck of a ring whatever you chose!  Congratulations on such a magnificent piece


----------



## *laura*

My emerald & diamond engagement ring and diamond wedding band. 

Such beautiful rings on this thread ladies! x


----------



## jenna_foo

*laura* said:


> My emerald & diamond engagement ring and diamond wedding band.
> 
> Such beautiful rings on this thread ladies! x
> 
> View attachment 2679470





So beautiful!


----------



## lnwmom

*laura* said:


> My emerald & diamond engagement ring and diamond wedding band.
> 
> Such beautiful rings on this thread ladies! x
> 
> View attachment 2679470


That is gorgeous.  Love the emerald.


----------



## wee drop o bush

*laura* said:


> My emerald & diamond engagement ring and diamond wedding band.
> 
> Such beautiful rings on this thread ladies! x
> 
> View attachment 2679470



Now that is fabulous! 
I adore emeralds


----------



## peace1029

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Love all your beautiful rings ladies!
> 
> Here's mine, it will soon be 3 years since we've been married.
> The center stone is about 0,6 ctw. Don't remember the specs, but the stones are very white and clear.
> The ring was a complete surprise for me, so DH chose the diamonds and the design all on his own (well, he knew I loved heart-shaped diamonds). The ring has a sweet engraving inside.
> View attachment 2677436




sweet! I like heart-shaped diamonds too


----------



## Elle_Kay

*laura* said:


> My emerald & diamond engagement ring and diamond wedding band.
> 
> Such beautiful rings on this thread ladies! x
> 
> View attachment 2679470


Love the wedding band with your ring, just stunning!


----------



## Rami00

NJU73K said:


> I've been married six years and these are my rings.
> I've always loved emerald cuts, and their simplicity.
> 
> I will be upgrading my ring on our 10 years



Stunning! I love emerald cut rings.


----------



## Tarci

It's arrived!! I am over the moon. An infinite amount of kisses to FI. Thank you all for letting me share in this experience!!


----------



## cmm62

Tarci said:


> It's arrived!! I am over the moon. An infinite amount of kisses to FI. Thank you all for letting me share in this experience!!
> View attachment 2681622
> View attachment 2681624




WOW  what a stunner &#128525;


----------



## sb1212

Tarci said:


> It's arrived!! I am over the moon. An infinite amount of kisses to FI. Thank you all for letting me share in this experience!!
> View attachment 2681622
> View attachment 2681624




Wow that's beautiful


----------



## Lovefour

Tarci said:


> It's arrived!! I am over the moon. An infinite amount of kisses to FI. Thank you all for letting me share in this experience!!
> View attachment 2681622
> View attachment 2681624


Beautiful!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## littlejuser

My sweetie surprised me with this beauty last September!! It is 0.75 and a  beautiful hearts and arrows cut... colour  is very good and a Canadian diamond... I don't think I will wear a band with it as I think it is lovely on its own


----------



## Louboulove

FINALLY! I can post my RING!!! My ''Fiance'' took me to our jeweler yesterday by surprise. He wanted to show what he chose to make sure I liked it.... well not only did I like it, I LOVED it. I cant believe had such good taste (to me) Lol Cant wait to get this baby on my finger forever!

Tacori RoyalT Collection Dantela &#8211; Platinum &#8211; 3CT RB Center with 1.31CT in the band/bloom. Website picture and then on my giant 9.5 finger lol


----------



## cmm62

Louboulove said:


> FINALLY! I can post my RING!!! My ''Fiance'' took me to our jeweler yesterday by surprise. He wanted to show what he chose to make sure I liked it.... well not only did I like it, I LOVED it. I cant believe had such good taste (to me) Lol Cant wait to get this baby on my finger forever!
> 
> Tacori RoyalT Collection Dantela  Platinum  3CT RB Center with 1.31CT in the band/bloom. Website picture and then on my giant 9.5 finger lol





Congrats! He has great taste!!


----------



## jenna_foo

Tarci said:


> It's arrived!! I am over the moon. An infinite amount of kisses to FI. Thank you all for letting me share in this experience!!
> View attachment 2681622
> View attachment 2681624




Very beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## jenna_foo

Louboulove said:


> FINALLY! I can post my RING!!! My ''Fiance'' took me to our jeweler yesterday by surprise. He wanted to show what he chose to make sure I liked it.... well not only did I like it, I LOVED it. I cant believe had such good taste (to me) Lol Cant wait to get this baby on my finger forever!
> 
> Tacori RoyalT Collection Dantela  Platinum  3CT RB Center with 1.31CT in the band/bloom. Website picture and then on my giant 9.5 finger lol




Ohhhhh!!! Very beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## peace1029

Louboulove said:


> FINALLY! I can post my RING!!! My ''Fiance'' took me to our jeweler yesterday by surprise. He wanted to show what he chose to make sure I liked it.... well not only did I like it, I LOVED it. I cant believe had such good taste (to me) Lol Cant wait to get this baby on my finger forever!
> 
> Tacori RoyalT Collection Dantela  Platinum  3CT RB Center with 1.31CT in the band/bloom. Website picture and then on my giant 9.5 finger lol




wow good taste indeed! and congrats!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Louboulove said:


> FINALLY! I can post my RING!!! My ''Fiance'' took me to our jeweler yesterday by surprise. He wanted to show what he chose to make sure I liked it.... well not only did I like it, I LOVED it. I cant believe had such good taste (to me) Lol Cant wait to get this baby on my finger forever!
> 
> Tacori RoyalT Collection Dantela  Platinum  3CT RB Center with 1.31CT in the band/bloom. Website picture and then on my giant 9.5 finger lol



Beautiful! You've got great coverage! My hands are really long and I wear a large size too so I feel your struggle! Congratulations


----------



## peace1029

left my ring somewhere for the past few days and only managed to retrieve it back this morning. phew! almost thought I would lose it.

another pic of the humble ring


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

peace1029 said:


> left my ring somewhere for the past few days and only managed to retrieve it back this morning. phew! almost thought I would lose it.
> 
> another pic of the humble ring
> 
> View attachment 2683127



Glad you found it.  So classic and pretty.


----------



## wee drop o bush

peace1029 said:


> left my ring somewhere for the past few days and only managed to retrieve it back this morning. phew! almost thought I would lose it.
> 
> another pic of the humble ring
> 
> View attachment 2683127




It's beautiful, I much prefer your classically simple style of solitaire :lovel:


----------



## wee drop o bush

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Beautiful! You've got great coverage! My hands are really long and I wear a large size too so I feel your struggle! Congratulations




Congratulations


----------



## pavilion

Got engaged last weekend! Sorry for the bad cell phone picture!


----------



## jenna_foo

pavilion said:


> Got engaged last weekend! Sorry for the bad cell phone picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2683231




Congrats!!! Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## Gimmethebag

pavilion said:


> Got engaged last weekend! Sorry for the bad cell phone picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2683231


Best wishes and enjoy your lovely ring!


----------



## ccc621

here's mine


----------



## Gimmethebag

ccc621 said:


> here's mine


Very pretty shade of blue. I love your simple band with it too.


----------



## bougainvillier

ccc621 said:


> here's mine



Wow pretty! Love your nails too!


----------



## peace1029

ccc621 said:


> here's mine




Unique shade, looks good!


----------



## bgirl525

pavilion said:


> Got engaged last weekend! Sorry for the bad cell phone picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2683231




Congrats!  Beautiful ring!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ccc621 said:


> here's mine



Pretty and unique.


----------



## FelixItsHot

In the process of picking one out for my fiance. I'll post pics when I find one. Probably will be a custom job...


----------



## sb1212




----------



## Mullen 130

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2689816


Very pretty!


----------



## sb1212

Mullen 130 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## margcl

This might be a long shot, but does anyone have pictures of yellow gold rings they would be willing to post pictures of?? My boyfriend and I are getting ready to start looking for an engagement ring, but my mother has quite a bit of 24k gold from her wedding that she's offering to us so we will probably go custom to use that! Most rings seem to be silver colored aka platinum or white gold now so I'm having a hard time picturing this. Please and thanks!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

mfc103 said:


> This might be a long shot, but does anyone have pictures of yellow gold rings they would be willing to post pictures of?? My boyfriend and I are getting ready to start looking for an engagement ring, but my mother has quite a bit of 24k gold from her wedding that she's offering to us so we will probably go custom to use that! Most rings seem to be silver colored aka platinum or white gold now so I'm having a hard time picturing this. Please and thanks!!






These are my 18k yellow gold rings.


That is my mothers.
They're both a bit old and neither are spectacular but I hope you'll get the general idea 
Personally I prefer yellow gold as it's warmer looking and suits my pale Irish skin, but it also looks really rich on darker skin tones. I just love it


----------



## misscocktail

What lovely rings you ladies have, congrats to all! I chose my engagement ring myself, though I didn't know at the time that this would be it! I was windowshopping with my husband (then boyfriend) and  told him I liked that ring. The next day I went to look at it again but ring was gone!! Turned out my husband AND my daddy went to the store together to buy it for me that day! Here it is:


----------



## wee drop o bush

That is beautiful and what a sweet story too


----------



## misscocktail

Aw, thankx!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

mfc103 said:


> This might be a long shot, but does anyone have pictures of yellow gold rings they would be willing to post pictures of?? My boyfriend and I are getting ready to start looking for an engagement ring, but my mother has quite a bit of 24k gold from her wedding that she's offering to us so we will probably go custom to use that! Most rings seem to be silver colored aka platinum or white gold now so I'm having a hard time picturing this. Please and thanks!!



I love yellow gold. Here's mine.


----------



## littleblackbag

BAGWANNABE said:


> I love yellow gold. Here's mine.



Looks so good! I love it


----------



## bougainvillier

Yellow gold lover here too!


----------



## ReaJosette

Hi ladies! I have been looking at engagement rings, since my boyfriend has asked me what shape diamond I like.  I was wondering if anyone would be willing post pictures of their oval engagement rings? So far this is the shape I like most, and would love to see the various settings. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Loving my wedding ring. The center stone is 1.25ct Tiffany diamond from my husband's grandmother. We made it "ours" and picked out the platinum set together.


----------



## cmm62

ReaJosette said:


> Hi ladies! I have been looking at engagement rings, since my boyfriend has asked me what shape diamond I like.  I was wondering if anyone would be willing post pictures of their oval engagement rings? So far this is the shape I like most, and would love to see the various settings.
> 
> Thanks so much!




I love love love ovals. They were it for me when I started trying on rings. I have mine set next to two half moons but I also love a standalone oval diamond. Hope this helps.


----------



## cmm62

ReaJosette said:


> Hi ladies! I have been looking at engagement rings, since my boyfriend has asked me what shape diamond I like.  I was wondering if anyone would be willing post pictures of their oval engagement rings? So far this is the shape I like most, and would love to see the various settings.
> 
> Thanks so much!




Here are a few more from when we first got engaged and I couldn't stop snapping pics of it lol


----------



## margcl

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2694734
> 
> These are my 18k yellow gold rings.
> View attachment 2694735
> 
> That is my mothers.
> They're both a bit old and neither are spectacular but I hope you'll get the general idea
> Personally I prefer yellow gold as it's warmer looking and suits my pale Irish skin, but it also looks really rich on darker skin tones. I just love it


Thank you! I agree, I like the contrast of yellow gold against the skin and diamonds. I also have fairly light skin. Your rings are beautiful! I love that blue!


----------



## margcl

BAGWANNABE said:


> I love yellow gold. Here's mine.


This is so unique! Thanks for posting, the line of diamonds going through the gold down the side is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## margcl

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2695484
> 
> 
> Yellow gold lover here too!


LOVE this, I'm a huge fan of the 'pave' and 'micropave' diamonds! This totally looks like something I would want haha. Thanks for posting!


----------



## margcl

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2695484
> 
> 
> Yellow gold lover here too!


Would you mind sharing the details of the ring if I might ask?? Thanks!


----------



## wee drop o bush

mfc103 said:


> Thank you! I agree, I like the contrast of yellow gold against the skin and diamonds. I also have fairly light skin. Your rings are beautiful! I love that blue!




Thank you 
We were both students when we got engaged and of course I fell in love with a ring that we couldn't afford at the time, so I nearly broke my heart and didn't really care what ring I got, so my DH picked the sapphire one. I love my engagement ring now though and when my DH wanted to get me a ring for our 10th anniversary I refused to get a replacement for it and picked this instead 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's antique and you can flip the diamond bands to wear it either way, I wear it on my other hand


----------



## BAGWANNABE

littleblackbag said:


> Looks so good! I love it



Thank you!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

mfc103 said:


> This is so unique! Thanks for posting, the line of diamonds going through the gold down the side is sooo gorgeous!



Thank you! I know it's not for everyone. But I love it and it's very sentimental.


----------



## bougainvillier

mfc103 said:


> Would you mind sharing the details of the ring if I might ask?? Thanks!





mfc103 said:


> LOVE this, I'm a huge fan of the 'pave' and 'micropave' diamonds! This totally looks like something I would want haha. Thanks for posting!



Definitely. The engagement ring is 18K yellow gold Tiffany classic band, diamond is a round cut, obviously. I don't remember all the exact specs (could recite it backward when I first got it, LOL) but it's about 1.85ct, GIA excellent grade, H color. The other two rings are not in my wedding set, but just random rings I got - a 14K yellow gold bead ring from Esty, and a 14K yellow gold round diamond pave ring also from Lord of Gem Rings. 

My wedding ring is a 9-stone princess cut (total 0.5ct) with 18K rose gold to match with my DH's. He liked rose gold the most  I attached a picture as well. The other Cartier Love ring (and cuff) is 18K yellow gold as well. But since the ring is quite wide, I don't wear it often. Wish I had got the thinner version of it. Wearing the cuff everyday though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ReaJosette

cmm62 said:


> Here are a few more from when we first got engaged and I couldn't stop snapping pics of it lol
> 
> View attachment 2695665
> 
> View attachment 2695666
> 
> View attachment 2695667



Thank you so much for sharing! Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

bougainvillier said:


> Definitely. The engagement ring is 18K yellow gold Tiffany classic band, diamond is a round cut, obviously. I don't remember all the exact specs (could recite it backward when I first got it, LOL) but it's about 1.85ct, GIA excellent grade, H color. The other two rings are not in my wedding set, but just random rings I got - a 14K yellow gold bead ring from Esty, and a 14K yellow gold round diamond pave ring also from Lord of Gem Rings.
> 
> My wedding ring is a 9-stone princess cut (total 0.5ct) with 18K rose gold to match with my DH's. He liked rose gold the most  I attached a picture as well. The other Cartier Love ring (and cuff) is 18K yellow gold as well. But since the ring is quite wide, I don't wear it often. Wish I had got the thinner version of it. Wearing the cuff everyday though.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Gorgeous!!!!! And I love the other bands - the bead band from etsy really complements your engagement ring.


----------



## bougainvillier

BAGWANNABE said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! And I love the other bands - the bead band from etsy really complements your engagement ring.



Thanks! I think I said this previously but your ring is so special and I loved that it's brushed gold. Very special and low key. Really like the idea!


----------



## Jadewah

bougainvillier said:


> Definitely. The engagement ring is 18K yellow gold Tiffany classic band, diamond is a round cut, obviously. I don't remember all the exact specs (could recite it backward when I first got it, LOL) but it's about 1.85ct, GIA excellent grade, H color. The other two rings are not in my wedding set, but just random rings I got - a 14K yellow gold bead ring from Esty, and a 14K yellow gold round diamond pave ring also from Lord of Gem Rings.
> 
> My wedding ring is a 9-stone princess cut (total 0.5ct) with 18K rose gold to match with my DH's. He liked rose gold the most  I attached a picture as well. The other Cartier Love ring (and cuff) is 18K yellow gold as well. But since the ring is quite wide, I don't wear it often. Wish I had got the thinner version of it. Wearing the cuff everyday though.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Beautiful pic/collection! So classic


----------



## littleblackbag

cmm62 said:


> Here are a few more from when we first got engaged and I couldn't stop snapping pics of it lol
> 
> View attachment 2695665
> 
> View attachment 2695666
> 
> View attachment 2695667


Beautiful ring. 



bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2695484
> 
> 
> Yellow gold lover here too!



Bloody love this! I'm not a lover of yellow gold for myself but I love it on others. And you can't beat the classic Tiffany setting in yellow gold for a stunning look.


----------



## secw1977

littleblackbag said:


> Beautiful ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody love this! I'm not a lover of yellow gold for myself but I love it on others. And you can't beat the classic Tiffany setting in yellow gold for a stunning look.



+1 xx


----------



## margcl

bougainvillier said:


> Definitely. The engagement ring is 18K yellow gold Tiffany classic band, diamond is a round cut, obviously. I don't remember all the exact specs (could recite it backward when I first got it, LOL) but it's about 1.85ct, GIA excellent grade, H color. The other two rings are not in my wedding set, but just random rings I got - a 14K yellow gold bead ring from Esty, and a 14K yellow gold round diamond pave ring also from Lord of Gem Rings.
> 
> My wedding ring is a 9-stone princess cut (total 0.5ct) with 18K rose gold to match with my DH's. He liked rose gold the most  I attached a picture as well. The other Cartier Love ring (and cuff) is 18K yellow gold as well. But since the ring is quite wide, I don't wear it often. Wish I had got the thinner version of it. Wearing the cuff everyday though.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Absolutely, thanks! Your Cartier set is so pretty, but I agree with you; I'd also like the thinner ring, but lovely nonetheless. Great set!


----------



## MegsVC

bougainvillier said:


> Definitely. The engagement ring is 18K yellow gold Tiffany classic band, diamond is a round cut, obviously. I don't remember all the exact specs (could recite it backward when I first got it, LOL) but it's about 1.85ct, GIA excellent grade, H color. The other two rings are not in my wedding set, but just random rings I got - a 14K yellow gold bead ring from Esty, and a 14K yellow gold round diamond pave ring also from Lord of Gem Rings.
> 
> My wedding ring is a 9-stone princess cut (total 0.5ct) with 18K rose gold to match with my DH's. He liked rose gold the most  I attached a picture as well. The other Cartier Love ring (and cuff) is 18K yellow gold as well. But since the ring is quite wide, I don't wear it often. Wish I had got the thinner version of it. Wearing the cuff everyday though.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
 *THUD*

Your e-ring/wedding set is a dream, and paired with the love pieces..  done. 
Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## rubyslippers01

Here's a photo of mine however the story behind it is perhaps a little different.




Over the years I've more or less decided that I have little, to no interest in marriage. The fulfilment of that commitment just doesn't wholeheartedly sustain me so, instead my choice has been to spend my life travelling the world, eventually visiting all 196 countries. In 3 years I've covered over 50 countries & lived in 3. It's been a huge undertaking, with another 7 to be visited next month, as well as a camping trip to Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan & Krygystan in the early part of next year.

Anyway! I'd never owned a truest nice piece of jewellery before & so I bought this ring for myself as a commitment to my journey & as a promise to always stay true to my heart. It's as close to an engagement ring as I'll ever receive & it's very dear to me 

E


----------



## cmm62

rubyslippers01 said:


> Here's a photo of mine however the story behind it is perhaps a little different.
> 
> View attachment 2696536
> 
> 
> Over the years I've more or less decided that I have little, to no interest in marriage. The fulfilment of that commitment just doesn't wholeheartedly sustain me so, instead my choice has been to spend my life travelling the world, eventually visiting all 196 countries. In 3 years I've covered over 50 countries & lived in 3. It's been a huge undertaking, with another 7 to be visited next month, as well as a camping trip to Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan & Krygystan in the early part of next year.
> 
> Anyway! I'd never owned a truest nice piece of jewellery before & so I bought this ring for myself as a commitment to my journey & as a promise to always stay true to my heart. It's as close to an engagement ring as I'll ever receive & it's very dear to me
> 
> E
> 
> View attachment 2696535




you do you. love the ring, love the story. best of luck on your journeys!


----------



## anabg

Nothing to compete with the rings I have seen here, but I love it.

1 carat center stone.


----------



## Shelovesbling

I am a yellow gold junkie. I tried to upload it's not working  I will keep trying. I have a mini upgraded. Original ring is a couple of pages back.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Omg Bougainville your rings are gorgeous. I love them.


----------



## bougainvillier

Jadewah said:


> Beautiful pic/collection! So classic





littleblackbag said:


> Beautiful ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody love this! I'm not a lover of yellow gold for myself but I love it on others. And you can't beat the classic Tiffany setting in yellow gold for a stunning look.





mfc103 said:


> Absolutely, thanks! Your Cartier set is so pretty, but I agree with you; I'd also like the thinner ring, but lovely nonetheless. Great set!





MegsVC said:


> *THUD*
> 
> Your e-ring/wedding set is a dream, and paired with the love pieces..  done.
> Gorgeous, congrats!





Shelovesbling said:


> Omg Bougainville your rings are gorgeous. I love them.



Thanks ladies, for your nice words! I would like to think my DH has great taste as well


----------



## tresjoliebags

rubyslippers01 said:


> Here's a photo of mine however the story behind it is perhaps a little different.
> 
> Over the years I've more or less decided that I have little, to no interest in marriage. The fulfilment of that commitment just doesn't wholeheartedly sustain me so, instead my choice has been to spend my life travelling the world, eventually visiting all 196 countries. In 3 years I've covered over 50 countries & lived in 3. It's been a huge undertaking, with another 7 to be visited next month, as well as a camping trip to Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan & Krygystan in the early part of next year.
> 
> Anyway! I'd never owned a truest nice piece of jewellery before & so I bought this ring for myself as a commitment to my journey & as a promise to always stay true to my heart. It's as close to an engagement ring as I'll ever receive & it's very dear to me
> 
> E
> 
> View attachment 2696535


This is such a beautiful ring and even more beautiful story! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Elise.J

Here's mine it's an West Australian champagne diamond set gold


----------



## Elise.J

I forgot to add the pic ( I gotta stop going on TPF on my phone )


----------



## Elle_Kay

*laura* said:


> My emerald & diamond engagement ring and diamond wedding band.
> 
> Such beautiful rings on this thread ladies! x
> 
> View attachment 2679470


I love coloured stones!  So beautiful on your hand, love it


----------



## Elle_Kay

Louboulove said:


> FINALLY! I can post my RING!!! My ''Fiance'' took me to our jeweler yesterday by surprise. He wanted to show what he chose to make sure I liked it.... well not only did I like it, I LOVED it. I cant believe had such good taste (to me) Lol Cant wait to get this baby on my finger forever!
> 
> Tacori RoyalT Collection Dantela &#8211; Platinum &#8211; 3CT RB Center with 1.31CT in the band/bloom. Website picture and then on my giant 9.5 finger lol


Stunning!!  Congratulations


----------



## Asscher

rubyslippers01 said:


> Here's a photo of mine however the story behind it is perhaps a little different.
> 
> View attachment 2696536
> 
> 
> Over the years I've more or less decided that I have little, to no interest in marriage. The fulfilment of that commitment just doesn't wholeheartedly sustain me so, instead my choice has been to spend my life travelling the world, eventually visiting all 196 countries. In 3 years I've covered over 50 countries & lived in 3. It's been a huge undertaking, with another 7 to be visited next month, as well as a camping trip to Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan & Krygystan in the early part of next year.
> 
> Anyway! I'd never owned a truest nice piece of jewellery before & so I bought this ring for myself as a commitment to my journey & as a promise to always stay true to my heart. It's as close to an engagement ring as I'll ever receive & it's very dear to me
> 
> E
> 
> View attachment 2696535



Love the meaning behind your ring. That's a beautiful story. May I know what stone the center piece is? It's mesmerising. I love it.


----------



## lalala1

GucciObsessed said:


> Here's mine. 2.65 carat RB, GIA H color VS2.


i love yours!


----------



## cmm62

littleblackbag said:


> Beautiful ring.



Thank you so much!



ReaJosette said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! Your ring is beautiful!



Thank you - best of luck with your search for the perfect oval  I find this website incredibly helpful - oval diamonds can be a bit complicated (with the bowtie effect) and it's incredibly important to look at measurements, ratios, etc. to get a great stone AND a stone that's your style (some people like longer ovals, some people like "chubbier" ovals, etc.) I think those things should be a larger factor in finding your stone over the traditional concerns (color, clarity, etc.). I hope this helps!

http://www.lumeradiamonds.com/diamond-education/oval-diamond


----------



## ReaJosette

cmm62 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - best of luck with your search for the perfect oval  I find this website incredibly helpful - oval diamonds can be a bit complicated (with the bowtie effect) and it's incredibly important to look at measurements, ratios, etc. to get a great stone AND a stone that's your style (some people like longer ovals, some people like "chubbier" ovals, etc.) I think those things should be a larger factor in finding your stone over the traditional concerns (color, clarity, etc.). I hope this helps!
> 
> http://www.lumeradiamonds.com/diamond-education/oval-diamond




Thank you! I will check out the link and forward it on to my boyfriend!


----------



## afsweet

Question: would it be weird to wear non-engagement rings on your ring finger? For example, I have 1 engagement ring, but I'd like to occasionally wear other rings on that finger because I don't wear rings on any other fingers. I inherited quite a few rings from my mother, and many of them look like engagement rings, especially if worn on that finger! Would it be weird to wear these on my ring finger or should I just wear them on my right hand and still not wear my engagement ring on my left (I don't like the look and feeling of wearing multiple rings on different hands)?


----------



## BPC

Beautiful rings (and hands!!) everyone.

Here's mine...
It's a Sholdt Semi-bezel with a GIA graded,  2.52, G, VS2 excellent cut diamond.
It's stacked with my Cartier Trinity ring, and a very thin pave band.

Pardon my pudgy fingers.


----------



## ame

BPC said:


> Beautiful rings (and hands!!) everyone.
> 
> Here's mine...
> It's a Sholdt Semi-bezel with a GIA graded,  2.52, G, VS2 excellent cut diamond.
> It's stacked with my Cartier Trinity ring, and a very thin pave band.
> 
> Pardon my pudgy fingers.


----------



## BPC

ame said:


>



Thanks, Ame. 
I think we "know" each other from that other forum..


----------



## periogirl28

stephc005 said:


> Question: would it be weird to wear non-engagement rings on your ring finger? For example, I have 1 engagement ring, but I'd like to occasionally wear other rings on that finger because I don't wear rings on any other fingers. I inherited quite a few rings from my mother, and many of them look like engagement rings, especially if worn on that finger! Would it be weird to wear these on my ring finger or should I just wear them on my right hand and still not wear my engagement ring on my left (I don't like the look and feeling of wearing multiple rings on different hands)?



I think you can do what you like. I wore a plain Cartier Trinity when my son was born so that my wedding set would not scratch him. I also wear my Cartier Panther ring on my wedding finger and other dres rings. Likewise I inherited vintage jewelry from my mother and some only fit my wedding ring finger. I tend to wear larger rings there because it's my non-dominate hand and I am less likely to bang my rings on something!


----------



## victoriamalas

Thanks everyone.
You all have shared beautiful rings.
My ring is 14k white gold tanzanite ring.
toptanzanite.com/product/TTADR50020/0-22-tcw-oval-tanzanite-ring-in-14k-white-gold_xl.jpg


----------



## cloud9

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2695484
> 
> 
> Yellow gold lover here too!



Wow!  What a stunning diamond!  I need sunglasses to look at it!


----------



## cloud9

peace1029 said:


> left my ring somewhere for the past few days and only managed to retrieve it back this morning. phew! almost thought I would lose it.
> 
> another pic of the humble ring
> 
> View attachment 2683127



You have the most gorgeous hands!


----------



## Rami00

rubyslippers01 said:


> Here's a photo of mine however the story behind it is perhaps a little different.
> 
> View attachment 2696536
> 
> 
> Over the years I've more or less decided that I have little, to no interest in marriage. The fulfilment of that commitment just doesn't wholeheartedly sustain me so, instead my choice has been to spend my life travelling the world, eventually visiting all 196 countries. In 3 years I've covered over 50 countries & lived in 3. It's been a huge undertaking, with another 7 to be visited next month, as well as a camping trip to Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan & Krygystan in the early part of next year.
> 
> Anyway! I'd never owned a truest nice piece of jewellery before & so I bought this ring for myself as a commitment to my journey & as a promise to always stay true to my heart. It's as close to an engagement ring as I'll ever receive & it's very dear to me
> 
> E
> 
> View attachment 2696535



Good for you girl. I am so proud of you... Safe travels. Love the ring.


----------



## Elle_Kay

stephc005 said:


> Question: would it be weird to wear non-engagement rings on your ring finger? For example, I have 1 engagement ring, but I'd like to occasionally wear other rings on that finger because I don't wear rings on any other fingers. I inherited quite a few rings from my mother, and many of them look like engagement rings, especially if worn on that finger! Would it be weird to wear these on my ring finger or should I just wear them on my right hand and still not wear my engagement ring on my left (I don't like the look and feeling of wearing multiple rings on different hands)?


I agree w/ @periogirl28.  As an example, my bf's mom (who is a stunning woman, so classy, and always immaculately dressed) will often wear other rings on her LH ring finger, depending on what she is wearing.  She always has a ring on that finger, just not necessarily her wedding set.


----------



## MissCara

I have to admit to amassing a whole collection during the year of my engagement. Some vintage, some not. But here is my original, from The Boy.


----------



## Dany_37

BPC said:


> Beautiful rings (and hands!!) everyone.
> 
> Here's mine...
> It's a Sholdt Semi-bezel with a GIA graded,  2.52, G, VS2 excellent cut diamond.
> It's stacked with my Cartier Trinity ring, and a very thin pave band.
> 
> Pardon my pudgy fingers.


 
 SWOON!!


----------



## BPC

Dany_37 said:


> SWOON!!



Thank you, Dany_37


----------



## ame

BPC said:


> Thanks, Ame.
> I think we "know" each other from that other forum..



most likely!


----------



## staryskies

all of these rings are beautiful!


----------



## Shelovesbling

I adore everyone's ring. We are all so lucky.  I wish I had one of each ring on this thread lol. Not enough finger lol.


----------



## nikimenz

I have the tiffany's legacy engagement ring 
Centre stone is only 1.6 carats I think the total weight is about 2.1


----------



## i love louie

nikimenz said:


> I have the tiffany's legacy engagement ring
> Centre stone is only 1.6 carats I think the total weight is about 2.1


beautiful girly!! I love that style! so classy and elegent


----------



## nikimenz

i love louie said:


> beautiful girly!! I love that style! so classy and elegent



Thanks babe!
I didn't have a say in what ring I got, but he did a pretty good job  Haha


----------



## designer1

nikimenz said:


> I have the tiffany's legacy engagement ring
> Centre stone is only 1.6 carats I think the total weight is about 2.1



Did I read that your ring was 50 k?? It's only 1.6 carats? I don't understand. I'd expect about 6 carats for that price tag ! It's cute though .


----------



## bigdilove

8 carat rings go for a lot more than 50k.


----------



## missyb

bigdilove said:


> 8 carat rings go for a lot more than 50k.



All depends on the quality of the ring actually.


----------



## bigdilove

Nokis ring is beautiful no matter what the price.  Wear it in good health


----------



## missyb

bigdilove said:


> Nokis ring is beautiful no matter what the price.  Wear it in good health




Where is there mention of $50k? I must be blind.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

missyb said:


> Where is there mention of $50k? I must be blind.




In another thread she mentioned that the ring with the matching band is $50K...


----------



## nikimenz

designer1 said:


> Did I read that your ring was 50 k?? It's only 1.6 carats? I don't understand. I'd expect about 6 carats for that price tag ! It's cute though .



It's a tiffany's, with the taxes it came up to just under 50. tiffany's legacy at 1.5 start at 36k and thats for the minimum specs.


----------



## nikimenz

bigdilove said:


> nokis ring is beautiful no matter what the price.  Wear it in good health


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

nikimenz said:


> I have the tiffany's legacy engagement ring
> Centre stone is only 1.6 carats I think the total weight is about 2.1



It's a beautiful ring!


----------



## purplepinky

I posted in here about 2 years ago but now I'm married and would like to share my set  We got me two wedding bands and I alternate how I wear them. All the rings were custom made. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Creativelyswank

rubyslippers01 said:


> Here's a photo of mine however the story behind it is perhaps a little different.
> 
> View attachment 2696536
> 
> 
> Over the years I've more or less decided that I have little, to no interest in marriage. The fulfilment of that commitment just doesn't wholeheartedly sustain me so, instead my choice has been to spend my life travelling the world, eventually visiting all 196 countries. In 3 years I've covered over 50 countries & lived in 3. It's been a huge undertaking, with another 7 to be visited next month, as well as a camping trip to Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan & Krygystan in the early part of next year.
> 
> Anyway! I'd never owned a truest nice piece of jewellery before & so I bought this ring for myself as a commitment to my journey & as a promise to always stay true to my heart. It's as close to an engagement ring as I'll ever receive & it's very dear to me
> 
> E
> 
> View attachment 2696535




Fabulous story, wise investment!


----------



## HamletW

purplepinky said:


> I posted in here about 2 years ago but now I'm married and would like to share my set  We got me two wedding bands and I alternate how I wear them. All the rings were custom made. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705196
> View attachment 2705197




It's so beautiful. Is it possible if you can take more pics of your e-ring!


----------



## jenna_foo

purplepinky said:


> I posted in here about 2 years ago but now I'm married and would like to share my set  We got me two wedding bands and I alternate how I wear them. All the rings were custom made. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705196
> View attachment 2705197





Beautiful!


----------



## designer1

purplepinky said:


> I posted in here about 2 years ago but now I'm married and would like to share my set  We got me two wedding bands and I alternate how I wear them. All the rings were custom made. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705196
> View attachment 2705197



LOVE IT!! I just ordered a second band as well, gonna get that look, I adore it. Was it custom made (the halo) ?? Looks fabulous on your hand with the 2 bands!


----------



## sb1212

jennifersmith said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's my engagement ring's. I got engaged 12/2/2012




Very pretty


----------



## Coocho

My dear rings) A 3 diamond engagement ring and a Cartier platinum wedding band)


----------



## littleblackbag

Coocho said:


> My dear rings) A 3 diamond engagement ring and a Cartier platinum wedding band)



Beautifully classic.


----------



## chessmont

i have never tried this before but here is a pic from my phone. I know there is not a lot of love for moissanite but here is my '80s band and a bit newer ering

OMG it worked!  Sorry it is so blurry.  From my iPhone 5s, thought the pic would be better.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mullen 130

chessmont said:


> View attachment 2709371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have never tried this before but here is a pic from my phone. I know there is not a lot of love for moissanite but here is my '80s band and a bit newer ering
> 
> OMG it worked!  Sorry it is so blurry.  From my iPhone 5s, thought the pic would be better.  Thanks for looking.


I think it's very pretty!


----------



## chessmont

Maybe a little better pic
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me play with my phone, lol.  It's a miracle i can do this!


----------



## chessmont

Mullen 130 said:


> I think it's very pretty!



You are so kind, thank you.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

chessmont said:


> Maybe a little better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709375
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me play with my phone, lol.  It's a miracle i can do this!




Classic! Looks better than some diamonds I've seen!


----------



## chessmont

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Classic! Looks better than some diamonds I've seen!



Oh that is so nice of you


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

chessmont said:


> Oh that is so nice of you




I saw a moissanite tennis bracelet that was like 10carats that was GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## lazeny

Coocho said:


> My dear rings) A 3 diamond engagement ring and a Cartier platinum wedding band)



Your set is beautiful! My Husband gave me the go ahead to reset my solitaire into a 3 stone and we have the same wedding band (mine is yellow gold) and yours look classy and beautiful.


----------



## BigPurseSue

chessmont said:


> View attachment 2709371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have never tried this before but here is a pic from my phone. I know there is not a lot of love for moissanite but here is my '80s band and a bit newer ering
> 
> OMG it worked!  Sorry it is so blurry.  From my iPhone 5s, thought the pic would be better.  Thanks for looking.





Omigosh! That's gorgeous!   I love your '80s band too! I have one that's similar but without the diamonds. DH keeps saying that he should have bought me a moissanite ring and I agree for both financial and philosophical reasons. Although I don't think moissanite was around when we were married. I think your ring rocks and it looks great on your hand.


----------



## LolasCloset

rubyslippers01 said:


> Here's a photo of mine however the story behind it is perhaps a little different.
> 
> View attachment 2696536
> 
> 
> Over the years I've more or less decided that I have little, to no interest in marriage. The fulfilment of that commitment just doesn't wholeheartedly sustain me so, instead my choice has been to spend my life travelling the world, eventually visiting all 196 countries. In 3 years I've covered over 50 countries & lived in 3. It's been a huge undertaking, with another 7 to be visited next month, as well as a camping trip to Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan & Krygystan in the early part of next year.
> 
> Anyway! I'd never owned a truest nice piece of jewellery before & so I bought this ring for myself as a commitment to my journey & as a promise to always stay true to my heart. It's as close to an engagement ring as I'll ever receive & it's very dear to me
> 
> E
> 
> View attachment 2696535



Gorgeous choice of ring, and I love your commitment story! I hope you reach your goal in happiness and good health!


----------



## wee drop o bush

chessmont said:


> Maybe a little better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709375
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me play with my phone, lol.  It's a miracle i can do this!




That's a beautiful set of rings!


----------



## chessmont

wee drop o bush said:


> That's a beautiful set of rings!



Thank you.  I also wear my real diamond sometime, it is 1.28 carats.  I wanted more bling but why waste a lot of money that we need for other things so I got a moissanite.  It sparkles like crazy.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I had never heard of moissanite before your picture, I like that it's more ethical


----------



## Creativelyswank

chessmont said:


> Thank you.  I also wear my real diamond sometime, it is 1.28 carats.  I wanted more bling but why waste a lot of money that we need for other things so I got a moissanite.  It sparkles like crazy.




I've thought of getting a bigger ring and I like the idea of moissanite for fare trade reasons. Do you mind me asking where you purchased it from?


----------



## chessmont

BigPurseSue said:


> Omigosh! That's gorgeous!   I love your '80s band too! I have one that's similar but without the diamonds. DH keeps saying that he should have bought me a moissanite ring and I agree for both financial and philosophical reasons. Although I don't think moissanite was around when we were married. I think your ring rocks and it looks great on your hand.



Thank you!


----------



## HamletW

chessmont said:


> Maybe a little better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709375
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me play with my phone, lol.  It's a miracle i can do this!




It's so beautiful.


----------



## chessmont

Thank you!


----------



## chessmont

here is my OTT moissanite with scroll type setting I think it's called


----------



## chessmont

another view   I just think moissanite is so much fun. Can't do this with diamonds


----------



## pennyrog

I'm a long, long, long time lurker but my Fiance proposed on the beach at sunset while we were in Australia visiting my family 2 months ago. I am absolutely thrilled and love both my engagement ring and Fiance to bits!

He did such a fantastic job researching everything, including sneakily working out my ring size, along with being old fashioned and asking my dad for my hand in marriage. I really couldn't have asked for anything more perfect!

All I know is that it's a 1ct cushion cut, H color, SI1 (eye clean) and I'm absolutely in love with it. Can't stop staring at it every 5 minutes. The setting is Gabriel & Co., and the jeweler from which he purchased the setting changed the prongs to double claw (something I have always loved). I really can't help but stare at it every 5 minutes!


----------



## chessmont

pennyrog said:


> I'm a long, long, long time lurker but my Fiance proposed on the beach at sunset while we were in Australia visiting my family 2 months ago. I am absolutely thrilled and love both my engagement ring and Fiance to bits!
> 
> He did such a fantastic job researching everything, including sneakily working out my ring size, along with being old fashioned and asking my dad for my hand in marriage. I really couldn't have asked for anything more perfect!
> 
> All I know is that it's a 1ct cushion cut, H color, SI1 (eye clean) and I'm absolutely in love with it. Can't stop staring at it every 5 minutes. The setting is Gabriel & Co., and the jeweler from which he purchased the setting changed the prongs to double claw (something I have always loved). I really can't help but stare at it every 5 minutes!



Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Shelovesbling

I like the look of moissanite. Great looking rings Chessmont.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks, shelovesbling


----------



## Docjeun

pennyrog said:


> I'm a long, long, long time lurker but my Fiance proposed on the beach at sunset while we were in Australia visiting my family 2 months ago. I am absolutely thrilled and love both my engagement ring and Fiance to bits!
> 
> He did such a fantastic job researching everything, including sneakily working out my ring size, along with being old fashioned and asking my dad for my hand in marriage. I really couldn't have asked for anything more perfect!
> 
> All I know is that it's a 1ct cushion cut, H color, SI1 (eye clean) and I'm absolutely in love with it. Can't stop staring at it every 5 minutes. The setting is Gabriel & Co., and the jeweler from which he purchased the setting changed the prongs to double claw (something I have always loved). I really can't help but stare at it every 5 minutes!


Very pretty!!  Congratulations!


----------



## ame

It's gorgeous! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## shiny_things

It's beautiful Penny, I would love to receive such a ring.


----------



## Greentea

pennyrog said:


> I'm a long, long, long time lurker but my Fiance proposed on the beach at sunset while we were in Australia visiting my family 2 months ago. I am absolutely thrilled and love both my engagement ring and Fiance to bits!
> 
> He did such a fantastic job researching everything, including sneakily working out my ring size, along with being old fashioned and asking my dad for my hand in marriage. I really couldn't have asked for anything more perfect!
> 
> All I know is that it's a 1ct cushion cut, H color, SI1 (eye clean) and I'm absolutely in love with it. Can't stop staring at it every 5 minutes. The setting is Gabriel & Co., and the jeweler from which he purchased the setting changed the prongs to double claw (something I have always loved). I really can't help but stare at it every 5 minutes!


Wowza! Look at the delicate work! The prongs! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## eaf1973

Beautiful, I especially love the double eagle claw prongs!!


----------



## redwood66

Lovey rings everyone!  

I want to add my upgraded e-ring 25th anniversary present to this thread.  It is a 2.20ct GIA L VS1 antique cushion (1880's) in a custom halo designed by Erica at Love Affair Diamonds and myself.  Platinum setting with pave teeny melee in the gallery hearts.

I love this ring so much and shows my love for vintage rings.

Sorry huge pics.


----------



## missyb

Beautiful! I love vintage. My ring is very vintage looking. Congrats on 25 years and counting of happiness!


----------



## chessmont

redwood66 said:


> Lovey rings everyone!
> 
> I want to add my upgraded e-ring 25th anniversary present to this thread.  It is a 2.20ct GIA L VS1 antique cushion (1880's) in a custom halo designed by Erica at Love Affair Diamonds and myself.  Platinum setting with pave teeny melee in the gallery hearts.
> 
> I love this ring so much and shows my love for vintage rings.
> 
> Sorry huge pics.



Stunning!


----------



## redwood66

Thank you so much!  It is quite a difference from the .33ct center stone I got 25 years ago.  But I had that precious stone gypsy set into a rose gold band and wear it daily.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Redwood66 I'm in love with your upgrade!!! If my future upgrade looks half as good as yours I'll be thrilled! Congrats and good luck on 25 more!


----------



## Creativelyswank

pennyrog said:


> I'm a long, long, long time lurker but my Fiance proposed on the beach at sunset while we were in Australia visiting my family 2 months ago. I am absolutely thrilled and love both my engagement ring and Fiance to bits!
> 
> 
> 
> He did such a fantastic job researching everything, including sneakily working out my ring size, along with being old fashioned and asking my dad for my hand in marriage. I really couldn't have asked for anything more perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that it's a 1ct cushion cut, H color, SI1 (eye clean) and I'm absolutely in love with it. Can't stop staring at it every 5 minutes. The setting is Gabriel & Co., and the jeweler from which he purchased the setting changed the prongs to double claw (something I have always loved). I really can't help but stare at it every 5 minutes!




Absolutely breathtaking!! Congrats!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

chessmont said:


> Stunning!




Stunning! The setting is fabulous, I adore vintage rings too.


----------



## HamletW

redwood66 said:


> Lovey rings everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to add my upgraded e-ring 25th anniversary present to this thread.  It is a 2.20ct GIA L VS1 antique cushion (1880's) in a custom halo designed by Erica at Love Affair Diamonds and myself.  Platinum setting with pave teeny melee in the gallery hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this ring so much and shows my love for vintage rings.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry huge pics.




Stunning ring. Absolutely loving every bit of it. Congrats to 25 yrs and counting.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

pennyrog said:


> I'm a long, long, long time lurker but my Fiance proposed on the beach at sunset while we were in Australia visiting my family 2 months ago. I am absolutely thrilled and love both my engagement ring and Fiance to bits!
> 
> He did such a fantastic job researching everything, including sneakily working out my ring size, along with being old fashioned and asking my dad for my hand in marriage. I really couldn't have asked for anything more perfect!
> 
> All I know is that it's a 1ct cushion cut, H color, SI1 (eye clean) and I'm absolutely in love with it. Can't stop staring at it every 5 minutes. The setting is Gabriel & Co., and the jeweler from which he purchased the setting changed the prongs to double claw (something I have always loved). I really can't help but stare at it every 5 minutes!



Beautiful!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

redwood66 said:


> Thank you so much!  It is quite a difference from the .33ct center stone I got 25 years ago.  But I had that precious stone gypsy set into a rose gold band and wear it daily.



Love your new/old ring! It's so special! I'd love to see the reset of your original, too!!!


----------



## jayohwhy

Husby just bought me my dream ring- 2ct morganite in rose gold with 1ct diamond pave halo.  now we're waiting at the airport to go home.


----------



## redwood66

BAGWANNABE said:


> Love your new/old ring! It's so special! I'd love to see the reset of your original, too!!!



Thank you!

Here is my original wedding ring set at the bottom of this bezel pendant.  The marquise stones kept falling out even when set as a pendant.  Now I wear it all the time and they are safely set in a wide and thick 14k rose gold band.  I drew the stone layout for my jeweler and he did a wonderful job.


----------



## jenna_foo

redwood66 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my original wedding ring set at the bottom of this bezel pendant.  The marquise stones kept falling out even when set as a pendant.  Now I wear it all the time and they are safely set in a wide and thick 14k rose gold band.  I drew the stone layout for my jeweler and he did a wonderful job.




So beautiful. And different.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

redwood66 said:


> thank you!
> 
> Here is my original wedding ring set at the bottom of this bezel pendant.  The marquise stones kept falling out even when set as a pendant.  Now i wear it all the time and they are safely set in a wide and thick 14k rose gold band.  I drew the stone layout for my jeweler and he did a wonderful job.



i love love love this ring!


----------



## lucydee

redwood66 said:


> Lovey rings everyone!
> 
> I want to add my upgraded e-ring 25th anniversary present to this thread. It is a 2.20ct GIA L VS1 antique cushion (1880's) in a custom halo designed by Erica at Love Affair Diamonds and myself. Platinum setting with pave teeny melee in the gallery hearts.
> 
> I love this ring so much and shows my love for vintage rings.
> 
> Sorry huge pics.


 
Beautiful Ring and very well done!
Congrats on 25 years and many more happy healthy years for another 25 more!


----------



## chessmont

redwood66 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is my original wedding ring set at the bottom of this bezel pendant.  The marquise stones kept falling out even when set as a pendant.  Now I wear it all the time and they are safely set in a wide and thick 14k rose gold band.  I drew the stone layout for my jeweler and he did a wonderful job.



Really beautiful


----------



## cougster




----------



## Lovefour

1st Picture) With the help of Ame my upgraded 1.5 stone which I love!!

2nd picture) My son bought this beautiful ring for his fiance!! With Ame's help!

I learned so much from all of you and am thrilled with the settings and stones thanks to this forum!!


----------



## ImustShop

My 2.5 K VS1 reset ring.


----------



## eaf1973

This band is gorgeous!!


----------



## originalheather

Very pretty!


----------



## originalheather

chessmont said:


> Maybe a little better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709375
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me play with my phone, lol.  It's a miracle i can do this!





Your rings are lovely and you mastered that iPhone


----------



## chessmont

originalheather said:


> Your rings are lovely and you mastered that iPhone


----------



## TraceyWayne

Beautiful rings ladies! Really do love all the different designs and detail. I guess its my turn 

I just got engaged in June and my man got me a gorgeous 5 carat Asscher engagement ring from quorri  Its a beauty with huge Bling appeal! enjoy ....


----------



## Pandoravuitton

TraceyWayne said:


> Beautiful rings ladies! Really do love all the different designs and detail. I guess its my turn
> 
> I just got engaged in June and my man got me a gorgeous 5 carat Asscher engagement ring from quorri  Its a beauty with huge Bling appeal! enjoy ....




 Love it congrats!!


----------



## bougainvillier

TraceyWayne said:


> Beautiful rings ladies! Really do love all the different designs and detail. I guess its my turn
> 
> I just got engaged in June and my man got me a gorgeous 5 carat Asscher engagement ring from quorri  Its a beauty with huge Bling appeal! enjoy ....




Beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## chessmont

TraceyWayne said:


> Beautiful rings ladies! Really do love all the different designs and detail. I guess its my turn
> 
> I just got engaged in June and my man got me a gorgeous 5 carat Asscher engagement ring from quorri  Its a beauty with huge Bling appeal! enjoy ....



Wow!  Amazing


----------



## asterisque

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 2714100
> 
> View attachment 2714101
> 
> View attachment 2714102
> 
> 
> My 2.5 K VS1 reset ring.


IMustShop,

I love your new ring!!! So classic and sleek. Can I ask who the designer is?


----------



## Docjeun

TraceyWayne said:


> Beautiful rings ladies! Really do love all the different designs and detail. I guess its my turn
> 
> I just got engaged in June and my man got me a gorgeous 5 carat Asscher engagement ring from quorri  Its a beauty with huge Bling appeal! enjoy ....


Just gorgeous, Lucky you, I don't have to say enjoy it, how could you not!


----------



## ImustShop

asterisque said:


> IMustShop,
> 
> I love your new ring!!! So classic and sleek. Can I ask who the designer is?



Thank you. But sorry, won't be very helpful as I saw the setting in one of my local store and requested they do one for me.


----------



## designer1

Updated set !! Got a  new band for my 21st wedding anniversary ( middle ring). I like the look of stacking but my rings aren't thin, dainty pieces ( sturdy, thick gold pieces) and with weight gain , makes it more difficult.  I do love the trio though !


----------



## designer1

TraceyWayne said:


> Beautiful rings ladies! Really do love all the different designs and detail. I guess its my turn
> 
> I just got engaged in June and my man got me a gorgeous 5 carat Asscher engagement ring from quorri  Its a beauty with huge Bling appeal! enjoy ....



Incredible and unique design, LOVE it!


----------



## karo

TraceyWayne said:


> Beautiful rings ladies! Really do love all the different designs and detail. I guess its my turn
> 
> I just got engaged in June and my man got me a gorgeous 5 carat Asscher engagement ring from quorri  Its a beauty with huge Bling appeal! enjoy ....




Absolutely stunning!


----------



## littleblackbag

redwood66 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is my original wedding ring set at the bottom of this bezel pendant.  The marquise stones kept falling out even when set as a pendant.  Now I wear it all the time and they are safely set in a wide and thick 14k rose gold band.  I drew the stone layout for my jeweler and he did a wonderful job.



I love this, such a beautiful ring. Gorgeous design and layout of the stones. You did good!


----------



## missyb

Your ring is beautiful! I looked on the website that you got your ring from. What kind of stone is it?


----------



## missyb

TraceyWayne said:


> Beautiful rings ladies! Really do love all the different designs and detail. I guess its my turn
> 
> I just got engaged in June and my man got me a gorgeous 5 carat Asscher engagement ring from quorri  Its a beauty with huge Bling appeal! enjoy ....



I looked on the website you got your ring from what kind of stone is it?


----------



## pavilion

A less blurry picture...

My finger is a size 5.25, but I don't know the carat size. All my fiancé told me is that it's in the colorless range (D - F), excellent/ideal cut, and it's a VVS2 or higher.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Designer1. Beautiful stack. I love stacking. All that bling on one finger. Love it.


----------



## designer1

Shelovesbling said:


> Designer1. Beautiful stack. I love stacking. All that bling on one finger. Love it.



Thanks, but after an  hour, I found it to be a bit much and now the ring is for sale..lol. I think because my two rings are wider and heavier pieces, a third is a bit much.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

designer1 said:


> Thanks, but after an  hour, I found it to be a bit much and now the ring is for sale..lol. I think because my two rings are wider and heavier pieces, a third is a bit much.




Maybe if you size the ering slightly larger...


----------



## Lfriz

1.54 Ct. Fancy Intense Yellow IF. Love!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ soooo pretty!!! LOVE


----------



## karylicious

Lfriz said:


> 1.54 Ct. Fancy Intense Yellow IF. Love!




Love!!


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

Lfriz said:


> 1.54 Ct. Fancy Intense Yellow IF. Love!


Beautiful!


----------



## Palmera

2 ct tw. The solitare is 1 ct. Nothing fancy about it. Next month we will be celebrating 9 years. Maybe next year I might get lucky and get an upgrade.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^very pretty, and congrats on your anniversary!!!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Great set Palmera.


----------



## chessmont

Palmera said:


> 2 ct tw. The solitare is 1 ct. Nothing fancy about it. Next month we will be celebrating 9 years. Maybe next year I might get lucky and get an upgrade.



I think it is a a beautiful set.  Doesn't have to be fancy to be lovely


----------



## mrs moulds

Lfriz said:


> 1.54 Ct. Fancy Intense Yellow IF. Love!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Palmera said:


> 2 ct tw. The solitare is 1 ct. Nothing fancy about it. Next month we will be celebrating 9 years. Maybe next year I might get lucky and get an upgrade.




It's beautiful, a classic set  
Fancy often dates much more quickly than _classic_


----------



## Palmera

Thank you ladies. I guess I'm just a bit bored with it lol. You are correct though wee drop o brush. It's a basic set that will never go out of style. http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=459097


----------



## ame

Lfriz said:


> 1.54 Ct. Fancy Intense Yellow IF. Love!



Very nice yellow!


----------



## lucydee

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2715506
> 
> Updated set !! Got a new band for my 21st wedding anniversary ( middle ring). I like the look of stacking but my rings aren't thin, dainty pieces ( sturdy, thick gold pieces) and with weight gain , makes it more difficult. I do love the trio though !


 
Gorgeous!  Love the way all the rings look 
Congrats on 21st Annniversary!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lfriz said:


> 1.54 Ct. Fancy Intense Yellow IF. Love!



Absolutely stunning.


----------



## bougainvillier

I have posted my set before but wanted to share again- I got this new open ring as a spacer. It adds a little sparkle and goes with my ering seamlessly. It's the dainty middle ring here.


----------



## bougainvillier

Lfriz said:


> 1.54 Ct. Fancy Intense Yellow IF. Love!




Jaw dropping! So nice!


----------



## misscocktail

Already posted mine, but here's something I have to share &#128516;: yesterday I got this ring, it is my daddy's diamond who wore it on his pinky for 30 years. He had it reset in this ring, and passed it on to me... It will never leave my finger. I feel so proud to wear it!


----------



## 26Alexandra

bougainvillier said:


> I have posted my set before but wanted to share again- I got this new open ring as a spacer. It adds a little sparkle and goes with my ering seamlessly. It's the dainty middle ring here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721281



Love your set!
Can I ask the specs of your ering?


----------



## Shelovesbling

Looking good Bougainviller. I just love the look of yellow gold.  How sweet that ring is Misscocktail . I am sure you will cherish it forever,


----------



## CrystalDreams

bougainvillier said:


> I have posted my set before but wanted to share again- I got this new open ring as a spacer. It adds a little sparkle and goes with my ering seamlessly. It's the dainty middle ring here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721281


I love your spacer!! it adds the perfect amount of sparkle to accentuate your diamond!


----------



## 336

Mine is a 3.21 carat D colour VS1


----------



## bougainvillier

26Alexandra said:


> Love your set!
> Can I ask the specs of your ering?



Thanks. I used to remember it on top of my head, cannot do it anymore. But it's around 1.9ct, size 4 finger, color H, VS grade 



Shelovesbling said:


> Looking good Bougainviller. I just love the look of yellow gold.  How sweet that ring is Misscocktail . I am sure you will cherish it forever,



Thanks!



CrystalDreams said:


> I love your spacer!! it adds the perfect amount of sparkle to accentuate your diamond!



Thanks. I am very glad about this purchase as well 



336 said:


> View attachment 2722676
> 
> 
> Mine is a 3.21 carat D colour VS1



How lovely! Like the wedding band too. Matches so well


----------



## ame

Loving all these new additions!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> I have posted my set before but wanted to share again- I got this new open ring as a spacer. It adds a little sparkle and goes with my ering seamlessly. It's the dainty middle ring here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721281



I love your ring, especially it being in YG.


----------



## Dany_37

336 said:


> View attachment 2722676
> 
> 
> Mine is a 3.21 carat D colour VS1


 
WOWZA!!!  (dead!!)
AMAZEBALLS!!


----------



## TChip5

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cool profile shot and before pic w/ stacking band{s}


Lovely!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TChip5

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2694734
> 
> These are my 18k yellow gold rings.
> View attachment 2694735
> 
> That is my mothers.
> They're both a bit old and neither are spectacular but I hope you'll get the general idea
> Personally I prefer yellow gold as it's warmer looking and suits my pale Irish skin, but it also looks really rich on darker skin tones. I just love it


Beautiful!  I am sure your cherish it being your mothers!  I too am a yellow gold person .


----------



## k4ndle

misscocktail said:


> Already posted mine, but here's something I have to share &#128516;: yesterday I got this ring, it is my daddy's diamond who wore it on his pinky for 30 years. He had it reset in this ring, and passed it on to me... It will never leave my finger. I feel so proud to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721527


It looks gorgeous and priceless. Thumb up!!!


----------



## Poth

Gorgeous rings ladies!!!


----------



## rogersa

336 said:


> View attachment 2722676
> 
> 
> Mine is a 3.21 carat D colour VS1




Gorgeous! My dream set! What is your ring size?


----------



## skyqueen

Lfriz said:


> 1.54 Ct. Fancy Intense Yellow IF. Love!


Hard to find...a real beauty!


----------



## Molls

misscocktail said:


> Already posted mine, but here's something I have to share &#128516;: yesterday I got this ring, it is my daddy's diamond who wore it on his pinky for 30 years. He had it reset in this ring, and passed it on to me... It will never leave my finger. I feel so proud to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721527



Such a beautiful,  special ring. Wear it with fond memories.!


----------



## karo

336 said:


> View attachment 2722676
> 
> 
> Mine is a 3.21 carat D colour VS1




Stunning!


----------



## kellydean

I just had to share my 25year upgrade with you guys!  Just got this beauty 5days ago       Specs are 3.01 J IF.. I think my last upgrade EVER!!!


----------



## kellydean

one more in better light. But oh my those wrinkly hands!!


----------



## Scrock

Hello everyone,

I want to upgrade my .50 princess cut solitaire for a full carat. The problem is I'm not very knowledgeable in the gemstone department. My current diamond is a VS1 F which came from Jared's. I was told by a jeweler the SI1&2 diamonds are just as good to the naked eye. Please help me. What criteria to look for that will be comparable to my current diamond. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BAGWANNABE

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more in better light. But oh my those wrinkly hands!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## TallTip

Here's a look at my little rock lol 1.01 carat Asscher cut. I can't wait to marry my honey!


----------



## KristyDarling

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724150
> View attachment 2724151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share my 25year upgrade with you guys!  Just got this beauty 5days ago       Specs are 3.01 J IF.. I think my last upgrade EVER!!!



This right here is my DREAM RING!!! Emerald cuts are the epitome of classy and yours is absolutely perfect. You even have my ideal carat size and color! Congratulations on 25 years.here's to many more!


----------



## KristyDarling

TallTip said:


> View attachment 2724230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look at my little rock lol 1.01 carat Asscher cut. I can't wait to marry my honey!



So very beautiful and elegant!! I love asschers -- they're like icy prisms!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more in better light. But oh my those wrinkly hands!!




My goodness this ring is gorg!!


----------



## Molls

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724150
> View attachment 2724151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share my 25year upgrade with you guys!  Just got this beauty 5days ago       Specs are 3.01 J IF.. I think my last upgrade EVER!!!



Just stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Julide

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more in better light. But oh my those wrinkly hands!!



Sorry, can't see your hands looking at yourstone!! Congrats on your 25th anniversary!! Wishing you many more!!


----------



## Julide

TallTip said:


> View attachment 2724230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look at my little rock lol 1.01 carat Asscher cut. I can't wait to marry my honey!



Congrats!!


----------



## karo

TallTip said:


> View attachment 2724230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look at my little rock lol 1.01 carat Asscher cut. I can't wait to marry my honey!


Simple and gorgeous! Love your ring!


----------



## chymera

TallTip said:


> View attachment 2724230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look at my little rock lol 1.01 carat Asscher cut. I can't wait to marry my honey!



I love asscher cuts! Very nice!


----------



## chymera

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more in better light. But oh my those wrinkly hands!!



Stunning!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Very nice ladies. After 25 yrs Kellydean you got the prize. Simply stunning. Love it simple elegant and classy


----------



## ame

TallTip said:


> View attachment 2724230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look at my little rock lol 1.01 carat Asscher cut. I can't wait to marry my honey!



Gorgeous.


----------



## bougainvillier

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more in better light. But oh my those wrinkly hands!!




Love it!!


----------



## Swanky

Scrock said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to upgrade my .50 princess cut solitaire for a full carat. The problem is I'm not very knowledgeable in the gemstone department. My current diamond is a VS1 F which came from Jared's. I was told by a jeweler the SI1&2 diamonds are just as good to the naked eye. Please help me. What criteria to look for that will be comparable to my current diamond. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



This is a thread to share our wedding rings 
Please start a new thread for other topics/questions.


----------



## designer1

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724150
> View attachment 2724151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share my 25year upgrade with you guys!  Just got this beauty 5days ago       Specs are 3.01 J IF.. I think my last upgrade EVER!!!



Happy 25th, that is simple and incredible. I love larger emerald cuts! Enjoy!


----------



## Chicago Mama

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724150
> View attachment 2724151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share my 25year upgrade with you guys!  Just got this beauty 5days ago       Specs are 3.01 J IF.. I think my last upgrade EVER!!!


Gorgeous!!!  Happy 25th anniversary!


----------



## Catbert16

My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!


----------



## chessmont

shelovesbling said:


> very nice ladies. After 25 yrs kellydean you got the prize. Simply stunning. Love it simple elegant and classy



+1


----------



## chessmont

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!



Beautiful ring, amazing story!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Wow what a story. Good for you. Enjoy your second chance at love.


----------



## bougainvillier

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!




Wow! It's almost a movie. So beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!



Well that just gives me warm and fuzzies! Congratulations on both the wonderful man and the lovely ring! Both were meant to be.


----------



## ReaJosette

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!



What a beautiful story! And what a beautiful ring to match the fairy tale!


----------



## Liyanamz

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!


Such a heartwarming story to read!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## saligator

Congratulations! It sounds like he, and the ring, were well worth waiting for! It's lovely!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!



Congratulations! Amazing story!


----------



## lovemybabes

336 said:


> View attachment 2722676
> 
> 
> Mine is a 3.21 carat D colour VS1





I am in LOVE with this. The diamond is gorgeous, the band is too! Oh, my... I left this picture up on my screen earlier, and my poor hubby asked if I was hinting. BAHAHA!! I told him we would have to take the kids college funds to get it. BAHAHA!  It is gorgeous!


----------



## lovemybabes

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!



This made me get teary eyed.  So sweet!! Gorgeous ring!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!


Amazing sweet story and amazing ring! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## eaf1973

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!




Catbert that ring is gorgeous!!!! The blue is the color of the boxes!!! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Lynnia

Catbert, the story makes the ring even more beautiful.  Congratulations on a happy ending.  

Love that ring and love seeing it modeled.


----------



## allure244

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!



What a beautiful story! I got a little teary eyed as well.


----------



## the1kayladawn

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!



This is a beautiful story. Congratulations, it's gorgeous!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!




Congratulations on getting both your dream man & dream ring  
Cheapskates are the worst


----------



## Smaug

Here's mine!

The central diamond is an 1.8 carat emerald cut, EF color, VVSI. It's an upgrade and I  got it made by my local jeweller. Love it!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!



It is beautiful! COngrats!!



kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724150
> View attachment 2724151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share my 25year upgrade with you guys!  Just got this beauty 5days ago       Specs are 3.01 J IF.. I think my last upgrade EVER!!!



I love emerald cuts! Beautiful!



bougainvillier said:


> I have posted my set before but wanted to share again- I got this new open ring as a spacer. It adds a little sparkle and goes with my ering seamlessly. It's the dainty middle ring here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721281



It's a beautiful match!



336 said:


> View attachment 2722676
> 
> 
> Mine is a 3.21 carat D colour VS1



Very nice!


----------



## NJU73K

Smaug said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> The central diamond is an 1.8 carat emerald cut, EF color, VVSI. It's an upgrade and I  got it made by my local jeweller. Love it!



Oh wow!

That is an absolutely gorgeous ring!
My fave diamond is emerald, you have my dream setting... love it.


----------



## Smaug

NJU73K said:


> Oh wow!
> 
> That is an absolutely gorgeous ring!
> My fave diamond is emerald, you have my dream setting... love it.



Thanks!


----------



## Docjeun

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more in better light. But oh my those wrinkly hands!!


What a beauty!   I love the plain wedding band.


----------



## bougainvillier

Smaug said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> The central diamond is an 1.8 carat emerald cut, EF color, VVSI. It's an upgrade and I  got it made by my local jeweller. Love it!



So pretty! Something about a good sized emerald just calls me out! Elegant!


----------



## megt10

Smaug said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> The central diamond is an 1.8 carat emerald cut, EF color, VVSI. It's an upgrade and I  got it made by my local jeweller. Love it!



Stunning.


----------



## RedPoppies

bougainvillier said:


> I have posted my set before but wanted to share again- I got this new open ring as a spacer. It adds a little sparkle and goes with my ering seamlessly. It's the dainty middle ring here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721281



Absolutely STUNNING set!!


----------



## karo

Smaug said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> The central diamond is an 1.8 carat emerald cut, EF color, VVSI. It's an upgrade and I  got it made by my local jeweller. Love it!


Fabulous ring! Congratulations!


----------



## karo

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!


What a wonderful story! Congratulations on your wonderful husband-to-be, your dream ring, your engagement and your upcoming wedding! It all sounds like a fairytale


----------



## bougainvillier

.


----------



## bougainvillier

RedPoppies said:


> Absolutely STUNNING set!!




Thanks!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Lavenderduckiez said:


> It is beautiful! COngrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love emerald cuts! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful match!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!




Thank you!


----------



## Smaug

megt10 said:


> Stunning.



Thank you!


----------



## Smaug

bougainvillier said:


> So pretty! Something about a good sized emerald just calls me out! Elegant!



Thank you!


----------



## Winterfell

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more in better light. But oh my those wrinkly hands!!



Gorgeous ring. I love all step cut diamonds.



TallTip said:


> View attachment 2724230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look at my little rock lol 1.01 carat Asscher cut. I can't wait to marry my honey!



Asscher - my absolute favourite cut. Looks beautiful.



Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!



A happy ending. You're right fairy tales really do come true (I was widowed ten years ago and am checking this thread because I'm choosing my new engagement ring at the moment). Very best wishes for your wedding next month.



Smaug said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> The central diamond is an 1.8 carat emerald cut, EF color, VVSI. It's an upgrade and I  got it made by my local jeweller. Love it!



Another beautiful emerald. It is a beauty.


----------



## Sssy

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!


Beautiful story and such a beautiful ring 
Look what was in my 'suggested by ebay items' http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...34169692?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item27ea45d55c


----------



## Dany_37

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!


 
I LOVE THIS STORY!!  CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!!  Your ring is beyond beautiful and I know your special day will be too, miracles and blessings to you both!


----------



## Dany_37

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more in better light. But oh my those wrinkly hands!!


 
THAT ROCK IS CRAZY BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## celine_soe

Here is my seven year anniversary gift from my soul mate, 1.79ct GIA H VS2 3EX... I couldn't be happier


----------



## Shelovesbling

Congrats. Beautiful.


----------



## keiloj

celine_soe said:


> Here is my seven year anniversary gift from my soul mate, 1.79ct GIA H VS2 3EX... I couldn't be happier




Congrats!! That rock is amazing


----------



## Winterfell

celine_soe said:


> Here is my seven year anniversary gift from my soul mate, 1.79ct GIA H VS2 3EX... I couldn't be happier



Looks great on your hand. Love the four prong setting very elegant.


----------



## karo

celine_soe said:


> Here is my seven year anniversary gift from my soul mate, 1.79ct GIA H VS2 3EX... I couldn't be happier




Congratulations! Stunning ring!


----------



## Rami00

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more in better light. But oh my those wrinkly hands!!



Happy 25th! Emerald cut is the most beautiful of all. Love it.


----------



## tinybutterfly

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2724150
> View attachment 2724151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share my 25year upgrade with you guys!  Just got this beauty 5days ago       Specs are 3.01 J IF.. I think my last upgrade EVER!!!



Beautiful! I love emerald cuts.


----------



## Freckles1

celine_soe said:


> Here is my seven year anniversary gift from my soul mate, 1.79ct GIA H VS2 3EX... I couldn't be happier




This is one of the most exquisite rings I have ever seen. Congratulations. And I am sure you deserve it.


----------



## Palmera

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!


Oh my goodness, what an awesome story. As for your fiance,  you've got yourself a keeper! That's a beautiful ring.


----------



## CarolineJ

Catbert16 said:


> My dream ring from my dream man - Tiffany Victoria aquamarine and diamonds in platinum. I first fell in love with this ring 10 years ago and could not get it off my mind!  I was married to my first husband at the time but because he is a total cheapskate I was sure I would never own it. I saved a picture of it and gazed at the picture longingly every few months. Fast forward 10 years - we divorced and I'm now engaged to the most wonderful man.  We were friends for 11 years, both married, when our marriages fell apart. Turns out we were completely meant to be together!  When we started talking about getting married he asked me what kind of ring I wanted. I told him we really didn't need to do an e-ring, that I'd just get a pretty band when we got married. He didn't like that idea so I told him no diamond this time around, maybe a gemstone. I ended up dusting off my picture of the Tiffany ring to give him an idea of what I liked, but I told him they don't make it anymore and even if they did it would be too much $$.  Somehow he was able to find THE ring at an estate sale!  Totally shocked me with a formal proposal and the ring in March and we are getting married on September 27 of this year!  Just goes to show that fairy tales really can come true!!!




I love your story, congratulations!!!


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

celine_soe said:


> Here is my seven year anniversary gift from my soul mate, 1.79ct GIA H VS2 3EX... I couldn't be happier


looks freaking huge!!!


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

So back in April of 2013 I posted my e-ring and wedding band and talked about how i wanted an upgrade one day, well i decided against it and here is the reason:we started dating may of 2012 after being just friends for two years, then we got engaged in nov of 2012 and married march 2013. We have been through SOOOO much. When i look at my rings i see everything that has challenged us and i wouldnt change anything (ok well maybe some things  ) but the point is, is that I want to grow old with the same exact ring that he got down on one knee with twice (yes he proposed twice, i told you we went through some real tough times lol) So we decided for our 5th year anniversary he will buy me another band to go on the other side of my ring and for our ten year i will get a third band so i will have 4 rings altogether and it will be super blingy and upgraded without changing my ring!!!! I am so excited  and yes im that girl that will wear all 4 rings everyday!!!


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

Some more pictures. E ring is 1 carat all together and wedding band .66


----------



## chymera

Mrs.Cairns said:


> View attachment 2737397
> View attachment 2737398
> View attachment 2737399
> View attachment 2737400
> 
> Some more pictures. E ring is 1 carat all together and wedding band .66



Love your ring, and your nails!


----------



## Mrs.Cairns

chymera said:


> Love your ring, and your nails!



Thanks so much


----------



## bougainvillier

Mrs.Cairns said:


> So back in April of 2013 I posted my e-ring and wedding band and talked about how i wanted an upgrade one day, well i decided against it and here is the reason:we started dating may of 2012 after being just friends for two years, then we got engaged in nov of 2012 and married march 2013. We have been through SOOOO much. When i look at my rings i see everything that has challenged us and i wouldnt change anything (ok well maybe some things  ) but the point is, is that I want to grow old with the same exact ring that he got down on one knee with twice (yes he proposed twice, i told you we went through some real tough times lol) So we decided for our 5th year anniversary he will buy me another band to go on the other side of my ring and for our ten year i will get a third band so i will have 4 rings altogether and it will be super blingy and upgraded without changing my ring!!!! I am so excited  and yes im that girl that will wear all 4 rings everyday!!!




Beautiful


----------



## Evka_mom

tinybutterfly said:


> Beautiful! I love emerald cuts.


Beautiful


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Mrs.Cairns said:


> So back in April of 2013 I posted my e-ring and wedding band and talked about how i wanted an upgrade one day, well i decided against it and here is the reason:we started dating may of 2012 after being just friends for two years, then we got engaged in nov of 2012 and married march 2013. We have been through SOOOO much. When i look at my rings i see everything that has challenged us and i wouldnt change anything (ok well maybe some things  ) but the point is, is that I want to grow old with the same exact ring that he got down on one knee with twice (yes he proposed twice, i told you we went through some real tough times lol) So we decided for our 5th year anniversary he will buy me another band to go on the other side of my ring and for our ten year i will get a third band so i will have 4 rings altogether and it will be super blingy and upgraded without changing my ring!!!! I am so excited  and yes im that girl that will wear all 4 rings everyday!!!



Your ring is beautiful! As a sentimental girl, I appreciate that you want to keep everything original. I feel the same way!


----------



## Von03

Here's mine :
Ring stats: 

Diamond- 
OMB cushion 
4.02 cts. 
I VS2
9.04x9.01x6.26
Table-49%
Depth-69.5
Polish-very good
Symmetry-very good
Culet-slightly large
Fluorescence-none

Setting: precision set, platinum, double halo, split shank
186 diamonds totaling 1.05 cts g-h vs2


----------



## Von03

Another photo, sorry for multiple posts, it won't let me attach more than one photo


----------



## 26Alexandra

Mrs.Cairns said:


> So back in April of 2013 I posted my e-ring and wedding band and talked about how i wanted an upgrade one day, well i decided against it and here is the reason:we started dating may of 2012 after being just friends for two years, then we got engaged in nov of 2012 and married march 2013. We have been through SOOOO much. When i look at my rings i see everything that has challenged us and i wouldnt change anything (ok well maybe some things  ) but the point is, is that I want to grow old with the same exact ring that he got down on one knee with twice (yes he proposed twice, i told you we went through some real tough times lol) So we decided for our 5th year anniversary he will buy me another band to go on the other side of my ring and for our ten year i will get a third band so i will have 4 rings altogether and it will be super blingy and upgraded without changing my ring!!!! I am so excited  and yes im that girl that will wear all 4 rings everyday!!!



Love your rings and it's a great idea to add a band for those anniversaries.


----------



## Von03

Last one


----------



## Dany_37

Von03 said:


> Last one


 

I am DEAD!!! 
That is the ring of rings!! Breath Taking!


----------



## pinki682

Von03 said:


> Last one



Calling this a "Rock" is an understatement!


----------



## bougainvillier

Von03 said:


> Last one




Wow. Amazing! Looks Huge!!


----------



## eaf1973

Mrs.Cairns said:


> So back in April of 2013 I posted my e-ring and wedding band and talked about how i wanted an upgrade one day, well i decided against it and here is the reason:we started dating may of 2012 after being just friends for two years, then we got engaged in nov of 2012 and married march 2013. We have been through SOOOO much. When i look at my rings i see everything that has challenged us and i wouldnt change anything (ok well maybe some things  ) but the point is, is that I want to grow old with the same exact ring that he got down on one knee with twice (yes he proposed twice, i told you we went through some real tough times lol) So we decided for our 5th year anniversary he will buy me another band to go on the other side of my ring and for our ten year i will get a third band so i will have 4 rings altogether and it will be super blingy and upgraded without changing my ring!!!! I am so excited  and yes im that girl that will wear all 4 rings everyday!!!




That ring is gorgeous, that inner halo is a thing of beauty, u can't really see the differentiation. Really nice design!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Wowzers ladies your rings are all so beautiful! Mine are small by comparison so not going to post a Pic after all...


----------



## i love louie

DiamondsForever said:


> Wowzers ladies your rings are all so beautiful! Mine are small by comparison so not going to post a Pic after all...


 what are you talking about girlie?? we post in here to celebrate!! not to make others feel bad about their rings.  we don't all have big huge rings . please please don't feel like you can't post your pic! let us celebrate with you!! we love all rings no matter what the size! post your pic please??


----------



## pinki682

i love louie said:


> what are you talking about girlie?? We post in here to celebrate!! Not to make others feel bad about their rings.  We don't all have big huge rings . Please please don't feel like you can't post your pic! Let us celebrate with you!! We love all rings no matter what the size! Post your pic please??



+1


----------



## luckystar07

Recently got engaged, so excited to share my ring here! 2ct central stone.


----------



## i love louie

luckystar07 said:


> View attachment 2739088
> 
> Recently got engaged, so excited to share my ring here! 2ct central stone.


that is amazing luckystar!!  I love the halo style ring!! looks super big! you must have small fingers like me??  did you help pick it out? how was the proposal?? give us the details!!


----------



## Winterfell

Mrs.Cairns said:


> So back in April of 2013 I posted my e-ring and wedding band and talked about how i wanted an upgrade one day, well i decided against it and here is the reason:we started dating may of 2012 after being just friends for two years, then we got engaged in nov of 2012 and married march 2013. We have been through SOOOO much. When i look at my rings i see everything that has challenged us and i wouldnt change anything (ok well maybe some things  ) but the point is, is that I want to grow old with the same exact ring that he got down on one knee with twice (yes he proposed twice, i told you we went through some real tough times lol) So we decided for our 5th year anniversary he will buy me another band to go on the other side of my ring and for our ten year i will get a third band so i will have 4 rings altogether and it will be super blingy and upgraded without changing my ring!!!! I am so excited  and yes im that girl that will wear all 4 rings everyday!!!



I love your ring. Here in the UK it's not really that common to upgrade engagement rings. People often add eternity rings but nearly everyone I know has their original engagement ring. Your e-ring looks great on you.


----------



## luckystar07

i love louie said:


> that is amazing luckystar!!  I love the halo style ring!! looks super big! you must have small fingers like me??  did you help pick it out? how was the proposal?? give us the details!!




Thank you! I love it too! My fingers are not that small I think? Size 6 ring finger.
He picked himself, I was not involved into the selection process at all  so I think he did well  Proposal was very romantic, on the beach by the lake, sunset, just 2 of us. He gave me a rose first and then a ring


----------



## i love louie

luckystar07 said:


> Thank you! I love it too! My fingers are not that small I think? Size 6 ring finger.
> He picked himself, I was not involved into the selection process at all  so I think he did well  Proposal was very romantic, on the beach by the lake, sunset, just 2 of us. He gave me a rose first and then a ring


oh that is lovely!!I my hubby did it with nobody around also. it's more romantic I think plus he HATES ATTENTION!!   oh well 6 is still pretty small. I am a 3 which is nice for size . he picked out a beautiful ring all by himself! some guys are clueless so you got lucky! congrats again girlie!!


----------



## HollySimone

Mrs.Cairns said:


> So back in April of 2013 I posted my e-ring and wedding band and talked about how i wanted an upgrade one day, well i decided against it and here is the reason:we started dating may of 2012 after being just friends for two years, then we got engaged in nov of 2012 and married march 2013. We have been through SOOOO much. When i look at my rings i see everything that has challenged us and i wouldnt change anything (ok well maybe some things  ) but the point is, is that I want to grow old with the same exact ring that he got down on one knee with twice (yes he proposed twice, i told you we went through some real tough times lol) *So we decided for our 5th year anniversary he will buy me another band to go on the other side of my ring and for our ten year i will get a third band so i will have 4 rings altogether and it will be super blingy and upgraded without changing my ring!!!! I am so excited  and yes im that girl that will wear all 4 rings everyday!!!*


That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## celine_soe

DiamondsForever said:


> Wowzers ladies your rings are all so beautiful! Mine are small by comparison so not going to post a Pic after all...



Please don't ever feel that way, "I love louie" was right, we are here to celebrate, not to brag. The size of the rock does not matter, what matters is you picked the right man, a man who loves you, for better, for worse, for richer, for poorer.......

Can you please please show us your E-ring?  We really want you to share your happiness with us


----------



## wee drop o bush

DiamondsForever said:


> Wowzers ladies your rings are all so beautiful! Mine are small by comparison so not going to post a Pic after all...




You know what. I felt the same about my wedding set but everyone here was so sweet. 
Ultimately it's about how we all have great men who love us, so congratulations and feel very welcome to share here


----------



## Compass Rose

wee drop o bush said:


> You know what. I felt the same about my wedding set but everyone here was so sweet.
> Ultimately it's about how we all have great men who love us, so congratulations and feel very welcome to share here


I know!   It says nothing here about posting your big-azz honkers here.  I always took it as though we wanted to share our rings, be they diamond, sapphire, moissanite, ruby or whatever.  Refuse to be intimidated by something that means absolutely nothing.


----------



## horse17

DiamondsForever said:


> Wowzers ladies your rings are all so beautiful! Mine are small by comparison so not going to post a Pic after all...


I think everyone here appreciates all kinds of diamonds, settings etc....small, large and everything in between.............ultimately it is the sentiment, story, and your own relationship with a significant other that matters....


----------



## Von03

DiamondsForever said:


> Wowzers ladies your rings are all so beautiful! Mine are small by comparison so not going to post a Pic after all...



Please don't feel that way. I personally love to see all jewelry, no matter the size. There is beauty in every piece and it all comes down to the love it represents.  Please share!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I know, ultimately we here are all lucky enough to have fallen in love, had that love returned and then be proposed to


----------



## periogirl28

wee drop o bush said:


> I know, ultimately we here are all lucky enough to have fallen in love, had that love returned and then be proposed to



Totally! Size is never everything!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx


----------



## 26Alexandra

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my little wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
> My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx



Very pretty!
I'm wishing for a Paris-proposal myself


----------



## BAGWANNABE

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
> My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx



Beautiful! So glad you decided to share!


----------



## k4ndle

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
> My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx



Beautiful!!


----------



## chessmont

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
> My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx



It's a lovely set!  Thank you for posting.  What a sweet proposal story. Yes you are a lucky girl!


----------



## asterisque

pingubi said:


> Hi everyone..I got engaged last August and this is my rings. Thanks for letting me share here.
> 
> 
> I love your rings! I'm considering a setting the same prong orientation as yours- who made your setting and do you have any more pics?


----------



## asterisque

cuppiecake said:


> Just got engaged a few days ago  it's unbelievably sparkly!


 
I love your ring!  Looking at a similar setting right now- who made your setting and do you have any more pics?


----------



## framarianna

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
> My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx



You know what? I find huge rings a bit tacky. Yours look so dainty and delicate.. You should be really proud of your set


----------



## celine_soe

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
> My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx



Beautiful rings! I wish I could have a proposal under the Eiffel Tower, It must be freaking romantic and memorable. Did you guys put "love rock" on Paris bridge? just curious
Thank you for sharing with us


----------



## Sssy

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
> My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx



Beautiful rings and beautiful story. 
Every ring is special for the owner- doesn't matter if it is big or small, diamond or other gem.
I've seen some rude comments here when one member asked another if her diamond is real- very rude and not her business, but thank God these kind of comments are removed 
So never ever think your ring isn't gorgeous just because it isn't huge. It is one and only for you, very special and given with love


----------



## cung

Sssy said:


> Beautiful rings and beautiful story.
> Every ring is special for the owner- doesn't matter if it is big or small, diamond or other gem.
> I've seen some rude comments here when one member asked another if her diamond is real- very rude and not her business, but thank God these kind of comments are removed
> So never ever think your ring isn't gorgeous just because it isn't huge. It is one and only for you, very special and given with love



+1 , so true


----------



## DiamondsForever

Ladies you're all so lovely, thank you for the kind comments. I do think my rings are beautiful and special because they were given to me by my absolute best friend in the world. I was intially intimidated to share because of the size of some of the beautiful rocks on these pages!  which I have very much enjoyed looking at and lusting after. Feeling much better tonight now this week is over. xx


----------



## DiamondsForever

celine_soe said:


> Beautiful rings! I wish I could have a proposal under the Eiffel Tower, It must be freaking romantic and memorable. Did you guys put "love rock" on Paris bridge? just curious
> Thank you for sharing with us


No love locks Celine. I don't think that was popular back when we got engaged! We had champagne on the Champs Elysees though then hubby whipped out a bracelet I'd been eyeing up as another engagement gift!


----------



## eaf1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
> 
> My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx




Gorgeous! Positive thoughts to you and your dad, I've been there and it's tough


----------



## DiamondsForever

eaf1973 said:


> Gorgeous! Positive thoughts to you and your dad, I've been there and it's tough


Thank you hon. xxx


----------



## missyb

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
> 
> My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx




You have a beautiful set! How awesome that you got engaged at the Eiffel Tower some of the rings I see on here are huge but are of horrible quality so just because a ring is huge doesn't mean it cost anymore than yours. Who gave it to you is all that matters. I'd rather have my 1.5 carat that is flawless then a 3 carat that is poor color cut clarity etc.


----------



## sb1212

missyb said:


> You have a beautiful set! How awesome that you got engaged at the Eiffel Tower some of the rings I see on here are huge but are of horrible quality so just because a ring is huge doesn't mean it cost anymore than yours. Who gave it to you is all that matters. I'd rather have my 1.5 carat that is flawless then a 3 carat that is poor color cut clarity etc.




I agree &#128512;


----------



## saligator

sb1212 said:


> I agree &#128512;



I think it all depends on the stone! I'd like a bigger stone and I'm learning that in the category I want, I'll have to sacrifice one aspect.

But, I will say that long as the stone comes with love, it doesn't matter what size it is!


----------



## hrhkaren

I've been a long time audience of this forum but I can proudly now say...I'M ENGAGED!! My now fiancé asked me to be his forever this Friday. I'm on cloud 9 - completed with my dream ring....Victor Canera Super Ideal Hearts and Arrows diamond set in the Emilya setting, with a custom spacer. I'm so blessed.  

The ring glitters and shines like nothing I've ever seen. iPhone picture just does not do justice! VC's work is just incredible.


----------



## KristyDarling

DiamondsForever said:


> No love locks Celine. I don't think that was popular back when we got engaged! We had champagne on the Champs Elysees though then hubby whipped out a bracelet I'd been eyeing up as another engagement gift!



Yes, you truly are a lucky and very loved woman.  Your rings are classic and elegant with beautiful proportions. I love how both bands stack with the solitaire. And, may I just say that a man who whips out a bracelet as a surprise secondary engagement gift is a real keeper!!  I love my husband and have been with him 17 years and not once has he he ever surprised me with anything -- not our proposal, not a single dinner out, not even a greeting card...let alone a piece of coveted jewelry and a Paris proposal! lol.  And best wishes to your dad. I too have a very ill parent and it's really, really difficult. Hugs!!


----------



## cung

hrhkaren said:


> I've been a long time audience of this forum but I can proudly now say...I'M ENGAGED!! My now fiancé asked me to be his forever this Friday. I'm on cloud 9 - completed with my dream ring....Victor Canera Super Ideal Hearts and Arrows diamond set in the Emilya setting, with a custom spacer. I'm so blessed.
> 
> The ring glitters and shines like nothing I've ever seen. iPhone picture just does not do justice! VC's work is just incredible.
> 
> View attachment 2743658



Congrats on your engagement and your love! Your ring is absolutely stunning. mod pics plzzzz


----------



## Winterfell

cung said:


> Congrats on your engagement and your love! Your ring is absolutely stunning. mod pics plzzzz



Yes let's see the ring on. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## hrhkaren




----------



## the1kayladawn

Von03 said:


> Last one



 Can't..... look away..... It's.... mesmerizing


----------



## Melora24

26Alexandra said:


> Very pretty!
> I'm wishing for a Paris-proposal myself



We lived in Paris when my husband proposed, but I got a Brussels-proposal


----------



## 26Alexandra

Melora24 said:


> We lived in Paris when my husband proposed, but I got a Brussels-proposal



That's a beautiful city too!
Where in Brussels, if I may ask?


----------



## Winterfell

hrhkaren said:


> View attachment 2744330



Thank you for the pic. I love the delicate halo on your ring and the diamonds look very white. Many congratulations on your engagement


----------



## hrhkaren

@winterfell thank you!!


----------



## hrhkaren

Winterfell said:


> Thank you for the pic. I love the delicate halo on your ring and the diamonds look very white. Many congratulations on your engagement




Thank you so much!! &#128536;


----------



## lucydee

hrhkaren said:


> View attachment 2744330



Oh my, your ring is gorgeous and perfect!  VC did an amazing job!
What size is the center stone? It looks perfect on your finger.
Congrats!


----------



## ame

hrhkaren said:


> I've been a long time audience of this forum but I can proudly now say...I'M ENGAGED!! My now fiancé asked me to be his forever this Friday. I'm on cloud 9 - completed with my dream ring....Victor Canera Super Ideal Hearts and Arrows diamond set in the Emilya setting, with a custom spacer. I'm so blessed.
> 
> The ring glitters and shines like nothing I've ever seen. iPhone picture just does not do justice! VC's work is just incredible.
> 
> View attachment 2743658





hrhkaren said:


> View attachment 2744330



That is quite a stunner.


----------



## hrhkaren

Thank you! It's a .90 Victor Canera Hearts and Arrow diamond, the halo is .51 cwt. 
My fiancé chose a diamond from his inventory so that I had the whole thing by VC. 
I also go a PT spacer made by him as well! 



lucydee said:


> Oh my, your ring is gorgeous and perfect!  VC did an amazing job!
> What size is the center stone? It looks perfect on your finger.
> Congrats!


----------



## hrhkaren

ame said:


> That is quite a stunner.


Thank you, Ame!!


----------



## Dany_37

DiamondsForever said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry for the grumpy post last night, you are all so sweet! Been struggling with some heavy issues, like my dad having Motor Neuron Disease and stuff... Anyway I've attached a piccy of my wedding set. Platinum and Diamond half carat solitaire, 3/4 carat eternity ring and pure platinum 3mm wedding band.
> My brother is a jeweller so hubby organised the ring with bro and then took me to Paris for a long weekend. Proposed in the garden by the Eiffel Tower just over 7 years ago. Total surprise, had no idea it was coming! We brought a good sized house that year as well with almost no mortgage so I am a lucky girl xx


 
Elegant!  I only needed one word to describe it.


----------



## manmanyyoyo

all the rings are amazing!!
really wish to upload my ring pics,but this forum is different from other forum i use ...


----------



## Sssy

manmanyyoyo said:


> all the rings are amazing!!
> really wish to upload my ring pics,but this forum is different from other forum i use ...



I hope by 'different' you mean 'better'  
If you wish to share picture of your ring with us, nothing should stop you 
All lovely rings are welcome here


----------



## MCF

von03 said:


> last one



wow


----------



## bunnycat

hrhkaren said:


> I've been a long time audience of this forum but I can proudly now say...I'M ENGAGED!! My now fiancé asked me to be his forever this Friday. I'm on cloud 9 - completed with my dream ring....Victor Canera Super Ideal Hearts and Arrows diamond set in the Emilya setting, with a custom spacer. I'm so blessed.
> 
> The ring glitters and shines like nothing I've ever seen. iPhone picture just does not do justice! VC's work is just incredible.
> 
> View attachment 2743658



Beautiful! VC's work is completely amazing. He's got some of the nicest pave ever!


----------



## danadoo

I'm so excited to finally be able to post here after looking at all your gorgeous rings and reading your stories for years. After 5 years together I'm so over the moon to be his wife !!


----------



## bougainvillier

danadoo said:


> I'm so excited to finally be able to post here after looking at all your gorgeous rings and reading your stories for years. After 5 years together I'm so over the moon to be his wife !!
> 
> View attachment 2750079
> 
> View attachment 2750082




Congrats. The ring is beautiful


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Newly engaged! &#128525;&#128525; 
Hearts on fire diamond in an A.Jaffe setting.


----------



## lils

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats. The ring is beautiful


Your ring is GORGEOUS!! Congrats!! 

Do you know the specs?


----------



## lils

Sorry - meant to quote addictedtoLVoe!


----------



## manmanyyoyo

Sssy said:


> I hope by 'different' you mean 'better'
> If you wish to share picture of your ring with us, nothing should stop you
> All lovely rings are welcome here






others i can just upload from my local  pc folder
here need to entry the URL address, totally don't understand that ..-_-


----------



## Sssy

manmanyyoyo said:


> others i can just upload from my local  pc folder
> here need to entry the URL address, totally don't understand that ..-_-



You can do this here as well 
When you are typing your post, scroll down and press 'manage attachments', naxt 'choose file' and 'upload'


----------



## manmanyyoyo

Sssy said:


> You can do this here as well
> When you are typing your post, scroll down and press 'manage attachments', naxt 'choose file' and 'upload'



thanks a lot ,i will try it


----------



## manmanyyoyo

fianlly to make a post, thanks Sssy


----------



## Sssy

manmanyyoyo said:


> fianlly to make a post, thanks Sssy



You are most welcome 
It was so worth to tell you how to post pictures  Now we can admire your lovely ring 
Very pretty


----------



## llpowderll

This is mine 
GIA 3.88 carat vvs2


----------



## chessmont

llpowderll said:


> View attachment 2750872
> 
> This is mine
> GIA 3.88 carat vvs2



Beautiful!


----------



## smashinstyle

llpowderll said:


> View attachment 2750872
> 
> This is mine
> GIA 3.88 carat vvs2



WOW! congratulations! gorgeous ring. I so wanna see a side profile of this ring - is it a high setting?


----------



## tiffanypowers17

llpowderll said:


> View attachment 2750872
> 
> This is mine
> GIA 3.88 carat vvs2




Beautiful


----------



## Rami00

danadoo said:


> I'm so excited to finally be able to post here after looking at all your gorgeous rings and reading your stories for years. After 5 years together I'm so over the moon to be his wife !!
> 
> View attachment 2750079
> 
> View attachment 2750082



Wow! Congrats! It's beautiful.


----------



## Rami00

llpowderll said:


> View attachment 2750872
> 
> This is mine
> GIA 3.88 carat vvs2



Congrats! It's stunning.


----------



## allure244

llpowderll said:


> View attachment 2750872
> 
> This is mine
> GIA 3.88 carat vvs2



Aaaamaaaazzzzing.


----------



## manmanyyoyo

Sssy said:


> You are most welcome
> It was so worth to tell you how to post pictures  Now we can admire your lovely ring
> Very pretty




thank you


----------



## periogirl28

manmanyyoyo said:


> fianlly to make a post, thanks Sssy



This is gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

danadoo said:


> I'm so excited to finally be able to post here after looking at all your gorgeous rings and reading your stories for years. After 5 years together I'm so over the moon to be his wife !!
> 
> View attachment 2750079
> 
> View attachment 2750082




I say, this is really quite unique! Congrats!


----------



## Dany_37

llpowderll said:


> View attachment 2750872
> 
> This is mine
> GIA 3.88 carat vvs2


 
Magnificent!!  Just jaw dropping!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

periogirl28 said:


> I say, this is really quite unique! Congrats!


What a beautiful ring.
The design is unique and yet, looks classic


----------



## Elle_Kay

llpowderll said:


> View attachment 2750872
> 
> This is mine
> GIA 3.88 carat vvs2


Wow just beautiful!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Elle_Kay

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Newly engaged! &#128525;&#128525;
> Hearts on fire diamond in an A.Jaffe setting.
> View attachment 2750164


So beautiful!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## sam48star

I've been married 5 years but enjoy seeing everyone's rings so thought I would share.


----------



## bougainvillier

sam48star said:


> I've been married 5 years but enjoy seeing everyone's rings so thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 2752742




Substantial! Do you wear a spacer normally?


----------



## sam48star

bougainvillier said:


> Substantial! Do you wear a spacer normally?




No it never occurred to me, but that's something to look into.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

So pretty. What do you call that type of band? I've always loved it


----------



## sam48star

I think it's called common prong


----------



## the1kayladawn

FINALLY I GET TO POST IN THIS THREAD. 

They aren't that great of photos (my hands and nails look brutal) BUT I JUST WANTED TO SHARE! 

 

My classy little 1.20 VS2 I Brian Gavin Blue with VERY strong blue fluor. 

Thanks to Ame for helping me find this gem.


----------



## sam48star

Congratulations!  Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## ame

the1kayladawn said:


> FINALLY I GET TO POST IN THIS THREAD.
> 
> They aren't that great of photos (my hands and nails look brutal) BUT I JUST WANTED TO SHARE!
> 
> 
> 
> My classy little 1.20 VS2 I Brian Gavin Blue with VERY strong blue fluor.
> 
> Thanks to Ame for helping me find this gem.



 My pleasure. OFFICIAL CONGRATS. That first one is a great arrow shot!


----------



## chessmont

Congrats!  I love the simple, yet elegant setting.  Mine is set like that, it is by far my favorite for RB diamonds.


----------



## the1kayladawn

sam48star said:


> congratulations!  Your ring is beautiful!





chessmont said:


> congrats!  I love the simple, yet elegant setting.  Mine is set like that, it is by far my favorite for rb diamonds.



Thanks guys


----------



## the1kayladawn

My little sister made this cute little collage. So here's one more:


----------



## the1kayladawn

hrhkaren said:


> View attachment 2744330



beautiful


----------



## manmanyyoyo

periogirl28 said:


> This is gorgeous!





thank you ^^


----------



## Shelovesbling

Omg what beautiful rings. All of them are simply gorgeous. How lucky are all of you. Good luck on all your marriages. Beautiful.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

the1kayladawn said:


> FINALLY I GET TO POST IN THIS THREAD.
> 
> They aren't that great of photos (my hands and nails look brutal) BUT I JUST WANTED TO SHARE!
> 
> 
> 
> My classy little 1.20 VS2 I Brian Gavin Blue with VERY strong blue fluor.
> 
> Thanks to Ame for helping me find this gem.



I love your ring!!  And those adorable little chihuahuas!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Newly engaged! &#128525;&#128525;
> Hearts on fire diamond in an A.Jaffe setting.
> View attachment 2750164



Gorgeous!   I love HOF diamonds!


----------



## karo

the1kayladawn said:


> My little sister made this cute little collage. So here's one more:




Gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Newly engaged! &#128525;&#128525;
> Hearts on fire diamond in an A.Jaffe setting.
> View attachment 2750164




Beautiful ring!!  Looks like you are at Ko Olina?  One of my favorite places. &#128522;


----------



## the1kayladawn

lilmountaingirl said:


> I love your ring!!  And those adorable little chihuahuas!



Thank you so much


----------



## the1kayladawn

karo said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations!!!



Thank you so much, karo


----------



## Shelovesbling

Here's a mini upgrade on my ring. Love it more than the original. What girl does love more bling.


----------



## chessmont

Nice upgrade, shelovesbling!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Thank you.  Got a new band and two ,20 round brilliant on the sides. I love my marquise and didn't want to change it.  Probably should have cleaned it before posting.


----------



## HermesLVe

llpowderll said:


> View attachment 2750872
> 
> This is mine
> GIA 3.88 carat vvs2



Omg this is beautiful!


----------



## poshmommy

llpowderll said:


> View attachment 2750872
> 
> This is mine
> GIA 3.88 carat vvs2



Just saw this!  Stunning!!


----------



## janiepie

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Newly engaged! &#128525;&#128525;
> Hearts on fire diamond in an A.Jaffe setting.
> View attachment 2750164


Congratulations! Just beautiful


----------



## eaf1973

Like many others, I was all over this thread when I was looking for my engagement ring......and now I can finally post it! I live in NYC and we got engaged in Central Park on the first crispy fall day. It was like a Nora Ephron movie! 2ct cushion in rose gold with a halo on a 5.5 finger. The melee are pink diamonds. I'd like them "pinker" so we're going to change them. I'll repost then!


----------



## eaf1973

One more, so you can see how faint the pink diamonds are. These are all iPhone pics indoors, I'll do a better photo shoot after the pinks are switched!


----------



## eaf1973

Ok just a few more.......


----------



## lucydee

=eaf1973;27499547]One more, so you can see how faint the pink diamonds are. These are all iPhone pics indoors, I'll do a better photo shoot after the pinks are switched![/QUOTE]

Congrats on your engagement!  I am from NY and the fall is my favorite season here.  Your ring is gorgeous, who made your setting?
Love your ring!


----------



## eaf1973

Tnx!!!! Kent jewelers in the diamond district


----------



## eaf1973

Tnx!!! Kent Jewelers on 47th


----------



## karylicious

Love Kent!! Nick is my favorite!!!


----------



## eaf1973

We went to Michael!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

eaf1973 said:


> Ok just a few more.......


GASP! 

Gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!

This is such a beautiful ring. Congratulations and yes, I love autumn so your proposal sounds like it was really romantic as well. 

That ring is a stunner


----------



## eaf1973

Tnx so much, I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

eaf1973 said:


> Tnx so much, I really appreciate it!!!


More pics! All sorts of angles! All sorts of light!


----------



## MR14

I got engaged last weekend! I'm so happy i can finally post in this thread!


----------



## kix55

MR14 said:


> I got engaged last weekend! I'm so happy i can finally post in this thread!



wow! that is one gorgeous ring! how many carats is that if you don't mind me asking? =)


----------



## MR14

kix55 said:


> wow! that is one gorgeous ring! how many carats is that if you don't mind me asking? =)



Thank you! I'm not entirely sure of the carat weight seeing as my fiancé designed the ring on his own with our jeweler. Here is a better pic of the ring on my hand, keep in mind my ring size is 6.75.


----------



## sb1212

MR14 said:


> Thank you! I'm not entirely sure of the carat weight seeing as my fiancé designed the ring on his own with our jeweler. Here is a better pic of the ring on my hand, keep in mind my ring size is 6.75.




Wow it looks really good in this pic


----------



## eaf1973

Thingofbeauty said:


> More pics! All sorts of angles! All sorts of light!




Ask and u will receive! We first thought white gold, here are some fire pics before we reset in rose gold!!


----------



## eaf1973

And now in the rose gold w the pink diamonds


----------



## louis lover

I've never posted mine, so here goes.


----------



## lucydee

louis lover said:


> I've never posted mine, so here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773152




Your diamond is beautiful and perfect on your finger!


----------



## lucydee

MR14 said:


> I got engaged last weekend! I'm so happy i can finally post in this thread!



Your ring is gorgeous, Congratulations on your engagement!
is the diamond a Radiant or Princess in the center?  Can't really tell in this photo.
It is beautiful, How many carats in the center diamond?


----------



## MR14

lucydee said:


> Your ring is gorgeous, Congratulations on your engagement!
> is the diamond a Radiant or Princess in the center?  Can't really tell in this photo.
> It is beautiful, How many carats in the center diamond?



Thank you! It's a radiant cut. I found out the center stone is 8.02 carats with 1.5 carats on each side.


----------



## louis lover

lucydee said:


> Your diamond is beautiful and perfect on your finger!




Thank you!


----------



## bougainvillier

MR14 said:


> Thank you! I'm not entirely sure of the carat weight seeing as my fiancé designed the ring on his own with our jeweler. Here is a better pic of the ring on my hand, keep in mind my ring size is 6.75.



Wow what a rock! It looks like 4ct+ to me given the ring size. Amazing ring!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

eaf1973 said:


> And now in the rose gold w the pink diamonds


The rose gold really brings out the beauty of the pink diamonds.

Your ring is really special. Thanks for the extra pics! Swoon!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

louis lover said:


> I've never posted mine, so here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773152


I really like this combination!


----------



## louis lover

Thingofbeauty said:


> I really like this combination!




Thanks!


----------



## eaf1973

Thingofbeauty said:


> The rose gold really brings out the beauty of the pink diamonds.
> 
> Your ring is really special. Thanks for the extra pics! Swoon!




You're the best, tnx so much!!


----------



## hopingoneday

louis lover said:


> I've never posted mine, so here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773152



Holy cow, what a stunner!  What size is your diamond, and who did the lovely looping band?  I love both!


----------



## louis lover

hopingoneday said:


> Holy cow, what a stunner!  What size is your diamond, and who did the lovely looping band?  I love both!




Thanks !it's a 2.33ct center stone . The band is from Blue Nile.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

louis lover said:


> Thanks !it's a 2.33ct center stone . The band is from Blue Nile.


I love how the lines work together


----------



## Thingofbeauty

MR14 said:


> I got engaged last weekend! I'm so happy i can finally post in this thread!


Congrats! That centre stone is MASSIVE


----------



## ChaneLisette

louis lover said:


> I've never posted mine, so here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773152




Very pretty!


----------



## louis lover

ChaneLisette said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks !


----------



## eaf1973

Celebrating!


----------



## sb1212

eaf1973 said:


> Celebrating!




Very pretty like how delicate it looks.


----------



## Docjeun

MR14 said:


> I got engaged last weekend! I'm so happy i can finally post in this thread!


Beautiful!
Are those bagets going down the sides?


----------



## Docjeun

louis lover said:


> I've never posted mine, so here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773152


I love that combination!


----------



## MR14

Trulyadiva said:


> Beautiful!
> Are those bagets going down the sides?



Thank you! They're emerald cut diamonds fused together going down the sides of the ring.


----------



## Docjeun

MR14 said:


> Thank you! It's a radiant cut. I found out the center stone is 8.02 carats with 1.5 carats on each side.


I'm not typically a fan of a square diamond but with the type of setting you have it's perfect.  I love a substantial setting with this stone shape.
Congratulations by the way!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sam48star said:


> I've been married 5 years but enjoy seeing everyone's rings so thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 2752742



Mine looks so much like yours!  Awesome!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

eaf1973 said:


> Celebrating!


Great pic.

And your nails really show off the beauty of the ring


----------



## kristy47

Love the rings here!  I've been married for 12 years and we just got my new ring yesterday. I had a .43 solitaire as my original ring but I wanted an upgrade and I fell in love with this flower cluster ring.  I'm usually not a cluster person but I thought the setting was beautiful and I kept coming back to this one even after looking for months. I love bling so this is perfect for me.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I understand how you fell in love with it. It looks really special!


----------



## Dany_37

MR14 said:


> I got engaged last weekend! I'm so happy i can finally post in this thread!


----------



## queenjewels

Hey everyone.  I'm new here but just wanted to add my contribution to this lovely thread. I got engaged a month and a half ago. My fiance got me a non-traditional cut. It's called the 88 Cut, actually. He's long-time friends with a person who works there, so he got a good deal. So here's my new ring. I'm not a flashy person, so the solitaire suits me just fine.  It's a 1.95ct. F VS2. The shape is octagonal - I love that it's a unique spin on the round brilliant cut. In my opinion, the eight sides give it a modern flair. You can see the sides especially well in the closeup pic.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## smashinstyle

queenjewels said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm new here but just wanted to add my contribution to this lovely thread. I got engaged a month and a half ago. My fiance got me a non-traditional cut. It's called the 88 Cut, actually. He's long-time friends with a person who works there, so he got a good deal. So here's my new ring. I'm not a flashy person, so the solitaire suits me just fine.  It's a 1.95ct. F VS2. The shape is octagonal - I love that it's a unique spin on the round brilliant cut. In my opinion, the eight sides give it a modern flair. You can see the sides especially well in the closeup pic.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



very beautiful! congratulations.


----------



## queenjewels

smashinstyle said:


> very beautiful! congratulations.



Thank you so much! I couldn't be more thrilled with the ring (and the man).


----------



## Docjeun

It looks huge not to mention beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## queenjewels

Trulyadiva said:


> It looks huge not to mention beautiful, congratulations!



My small hands make it look especially ginormous. I can probably get away with making people think it's a 2.50ct..  Thank you very much!!


----------



## eaf1973

queenjewels said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm new here but just wanted to add my contribution to this lovely thread. I got engaged a month and a half ago. My fiance got me a non-traditional cut. It's called the 88 Cut, actually. He's long-time friends with a person who works there, so he got a good deal. So here's my new ring. I'm not a flashy person, so the solitaire suits me just fine.  It's a 1.95ct. F VS2. The shape is octagonal - I love that it's a unique spin on the round brilliant cut. In my opinion, the eight sides give it a modern flair. You can see the sides especially well in the closeup pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!




I love this!!!!!! I have never seen a diamond this shape, it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Staci_W

kristy47 said:


> Love the rings here!  I've been married for 12 years and we just got my new ring yesterday. I had a .43 solitaire as my original ring but I wanted an upgrade and I fell in love with this flower cluster ring.  I'm usually not a cluster person but I thought the setting was beautiful and I kept coming back to this one even after looking for months. I love bling so this is perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777462
> View attachment 2777463
> View attachment 2777464


That cluster ring is so pretty.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

queenjewels said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm new here but just wanted to add my contribution to this lovely thread. I got engaged a month and a half ago. My fiance got me a non-traditional cut. It's called the 88 Cut, actually. He's long-time friends with a person who works there, so he got a good deal. So here's my new ring. I'm not a flashy person, so the solitaire suits me just fine.  It's a 1.95ct. F VS2. The shape is octagonal - I love that it's a unique spin on the round brilliant cut. In my opinion, the eight sides give it a modern flair. You can see the sides especially well in the closeup pic.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Pretty!


----------



## rocksrox

Loving all the rings here. I'll post one soon!


----------



## queenjewels

eaf1973 said:


> I love this!!!!!! I have never seen a diamond this shape, it is gorgeous!!!


Thank you very much!! I was completely smitten with the octagonal shape from the moment I saw it!  I love the clean, sharp edges. From a distance, it looks just like a round brilliant cut, but you can really distinguish its unique 8 sides up close. I honestly thought I would always be a round cut kind of gal, but I've been converted by my 88 Cut diamond baby. I'm hoping I can drop hints to my fiance to add a nice pendant or maybe even earrings for our one-year anniversary.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## queenjewels

lilmountaingirl said:


> Pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## queenjewels

rocksrox said:


> Loving all the rings here. I'll post one soon!


Looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## aegisshi

Hi ladies! I have been a long time lurker of this thread and love seeing all of your beautiful rings so I figured I would ask your opinions here.

When it comes to your engagement ring, which do you feel is more important: the "flawlessness" of the diamond (or whatever center stone) or the way it actually looks on you?

For example, if you had to choose one or the other, would you rather have a diamond that is essentially flawless, but looks like the size of a speck on your hand or would you rather have one that is a nice size on your hand? I'm not talking about wanting a specific carat weight or a massive rock... just one that looks right on YOUR hand size-wise.

I would love to see what you all have to say  TIA!


----------



## MsHermesAU

aegisshi said:


> Hi ladies! I have been a long time lurker of this thread and love seeing all of your beautiful rings so I figured I would ask your opinions here.
> 
> When it comes to your engagement ring, which do you feel is more important: the "flawlessness" of the diamond (or whatever center stone) or the way it actually looks on you?
> 
> For example, if you had to choose one or the other, would you rather have a diamond that is essentially flawless, but looks like the size of a speck on your hand or would you rather have one that is a nice size on your hand? I'm not talking about wanting a specific carat weight or a massive rock... just one that looks right on YOUR hand size-wise.
> 
> I would love to see what you all have to say  TIA!



Hi there! I think your question may be a bit off topic for this thread, but here goes anyway  I am definitely quality over quantity. However, when you say 'flawless' to me that refers more to a diamond's clarity. That is actually the quality that concerns me the least (so long as it is eye clean). I would prefer to buy a stone that has an excellent cut/polish/symmetry and a D/E colour with an SI1 eye clean or VS2 clarity. To me, cut and colour are very noticeable, whereas an eye clean SI1/VS2 diamond will still look the same as a VVS or IF stone to the eye (under a microscope is a different story). Cut is the one thing you can't compromise on - a poorly cut 3ct stone might look the same or worse than an excellent cut 1.5ct (in terms of sparkle and size)!

So in short I would pick an eye clean SI1 D colour 1.5ct excellent cut/polish/symmetry over a 1ct IF D colour, and also over a 3ct+ H/I/J colour poorly cut diamond. But I know many people who actually prefer warmer coloured diamonds, and would prefer to compromise on colour and cut quality for a bigger stone!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

queenjewels said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm new here but just wanted to add my contribution to this lovely thread. I got engaged a month and a half ago. My fiance got me a non-traditional cut. It's called the 88 Cut, actually. He's long-time friends with a person who works there, so he got a good deal. So here's my new ring. I'm not a flashy person, so the solitaire suits me just fine.  It's a 1.95ct. F VS2. The shape is octagonal - I love that it's a unique spin on the round brilliant cut. In my opinion, the eight sides give it a modern flair. You can see the sides especially well in the closeup pic.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Oh wow. What a lovely spin on an all time classic. This is a lovely ring. You're very lucky. Congrats!


----------



## Tropigal3

aegisshi said:


> When it comes to your engagement ring, which do you feel is more important: the "flawlessness" of the diamond (or whatever center stone) or the way it actually looks on you?



Good question!  I agree with MsHermesmust look white & clean to the eye but Si is okay for me.  Good balance I think.


----------



## lucydee

I think you should start a new tread on this topic!
Its a good question where everyone can contribute bec this thread is to show pics of your ring.


----------



## Docjeun

aegisshi said:


> Hi ladies! I have been a long time lurker of this thread and love seeing all of your beautiful rings so I figured I would ask your opinions here.
> 
> When it comes to your engagement ring, which do you feel is more important: the "flawlessness" of the diamond (or whatever center stone) or the way it actually looks on you?
> 
> For example, if you had to choose one or the other, would you rather have a diamond that is essentially flawless, but looks like the size of a speck on your hand or would you rather have one that is a nice size on your hand? I'm not talking about wanting a specific carat weight or a massive rock... just one that looks right on YOUR hand size-wise.
> 
> I would love to see what you all have to say  TIA!


If i had to wear a speck of a diamond I would prefer a plain gold band, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Pinkcooper

aegisshi said:


> Hi ladies! I have been a long time lurker of this thread and love seeing all of your beautiful rings so I figured I would ask your opinions here.
> 
> When it comes to your engagement ring, which do you feel is more important: the "flawlessness" of the diamond (or whatever center stone) or the way it actually looks on you?
> 
> For example, if you had to choose one or the other, would you rather have a diamond that is essentially flawless, but looks like the size of a speck on your hand or would you rather have one that is a nice size on your hand? I'm not talking about wanting a specific carat weight or a massive rock... just one that looks right on YOUR hand size-wise.
> 
> I would love to see what you all have to say  TIA!




I would probably meet in the middle somewhere. 

I would first go for cut, clarity, carat and then color!


----------



## queenjewels

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh wow. What a lovely spin on an all time classic. This is a lovely ring. You're very lucky. Congrats!


Thank you so much!  That's a huge reason why I love this particular cut. From far away, onlookers assume that it's a traditional round cut, but once you come face to face with it, you really appreciate the octagonal shape a great deal. I never even knew before this that diamonds are available as octagons. Also, I was told that the 88 Cut diamond has 88 facets as opposed to the round brilliant cut's 58 facets, which is supposed to max out the brilliance and sparkle of the 88 Cut. Mine sure sparkles like crazy in person, so consider me convinced.


----------



## queenjewels

aegisshi said:


> Hi ladies! I have been a long time lurker of this thread and love seeing all of your beautiful rings so I figured I would ask your opinions here.
> 
> When it comes to your engagement ring, which do you feel is more important: the "flawlessness" of the diamond (or whatever center stone) or the way it actually looks on you?
> 
> For example, if you had to choose one or the other, would you rather have a diamond that is essentially flawless, but looks like the size of a speck on your hand or would you rather have one that is a nice size on your hand? I'm not talking about wanting a specific carat weight or a massive rock... just one that looks right on YOUR hand size-wise.
> 
> I would love to see what you all have to say  TIA!


I would choose a whiter and brighter stone over clarity, and even carat weight. Therefore, I agree with the previous replies that encourage going for cut and color over the other 2 'Cs.' Unless there's a huge black crystal staring right back at you from the center of the diamonds, you really need not overly worry about obtaining a diamond with the best clarity grade (and it will also save you significant bucks). A lot of SI1's are quite impressive, when seen under 10x magnification and with the naked eye. 

An old friend of mine got engaged last December and her fiance purchased a Blue Nile diamond - they're not jewelry and gemstone enthusiasts like me, so her now-husband had no idea what he was doing, presumably, He ended up picking out a 1-ct. some (1.06ct., if I recall correctly) J VS1 round brilliant cut diamond in a (white gold, I believe) solitaire setting. The J looked visibly off-color, showing a plain tinge of pale yellow. I told her he should have gotten a better color and lower clarity, as long as the lower-clarity diamond didn't have inclusions visible to the naked eye. 

The ring, or piece of jewelry, suffers when the diamond exhibits any color especially in a white gold setting. She is not a diamond or jewelry person in the least (she does not even wear her e-ring, it remains sitting in the Blue Nile box it came in!), so she was fine with her engagement ring, but a diamond like hers should have been set in yellow gold instead. The white gold provided for a glaring contrast.


----------



## bougainvillier

For round diamond, I for one don't care that much about color. I like the warmth and my setting is yellow gold so I wouldn't mind going to H/I/J. But cut triumphs all. Amazing cut on a round can "hide" many flaws- it will look colorless from straight up, even some inclusions won't show. Then I'd consider eye clean clarity. Some VVS are not even eye clean. So for me in rounds, cut > carat > clarity > color

For other cuts, preference can differ. For example I'd want a higher clarity and higher color stone for emerald cut.


----------



## Dany_37

queenjewels said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm new here but just wanted to add my contribution to this lovely thread. I got engaged a month and a half ago. My fiance got me a non-traditional cut. It's called the 88 Cut, actually. He's long-time friends with a person who works there, so he got a good deal. So here's my new ring. I'm not a flashy person, so the solitaire suits me just fine.  It's a 1.95ct. F VS2. The shape is octagonal - I love that it's a unique spin on the round brilliant cut. In my opinion, the eight sides give it a modern flair. You can see the sides especially well in the closeup pic.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Unique and beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Stellalun@

queenjewels said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm new here but just wanted to add my contribution to this lovely thread. I got engaged a month and a half ago. My fiance got me a non-traditional cut. It's called the 88 Cut, actually. He's long-time friends with a person who works there, so he got a good deal. So here's my new ring. I'm not a flashy person, so the solitaire suits me just fine.  It's a 1.95ct. F VS2. The shape is octagonal - I love that it's a unique spin on the round brilliant cut. In my opinion, the eight sides give it a modern flair. You can see the sides especially well in the closeup pic.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Wow, what a beautiful and unique diamond!  Could you share some profile shots? Do you happen to know your ring size and your shank's thickness in mm? Thanks!


----------



## anne1218

This is mine with the wedding band


----------



## anne1218

And some times I like to stack it for extra bling bling


----------



## Thingofbeauty

STOP! 

This is too much gorgeousness!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

anne1218 said:


> And some times I like to stack it for extra bling bling



Wow just awesome!!! I love your skinny bands!


----------



## lovemybabes

anne1218 said:


> This is mine with the wedding band



GEEZ! This is SO gorge!


----------



## lovemybabes

queenjewels said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm new here but just wanted to add my contribution to this lovely thread. I got engaged a month and a half ago. My fiance got me a non-traditional cut. It's called the 88 Cut, actually. He's long-time friends with a person who works there, so he got a good deal. So here's my new ring. I'm not a flashy person, so the solitaire suits me just fine.  It's a 1.95ct. F VS2. The shape is octagonal - I love that it's a unique spin on the round brilliant cut. In my opinion, the eight sides give it a modern flair. You can see the sides especially well in the closeup pic.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



OOHHH! So pretty!! Love the unique shape!


----------



## gatorpooh

Pinkcooper said:


> I would probably meet in the middle somewhere.
> 
> I would first go for cut, clarity, carat and then color!




This is exactly how I prioritized when I picked out my diamond. Cut is definitely the most important. I'm much more sensitive to the clarity of a stone than to the color. I have a 1.58 AGS Ideal "I" VVS1.


----------



## kristy47

Staci_W said:


> That cluster ring is so pretty.




Thank you!  Never thought I'd be one for clusters, but I just couldn't keep my eyes off this one!  Even after looking at some solitaires I couldn't resist this ring!


----------



## kristy47

Thingofbeauty said:


> I understand how you fell in love with it. It looks really special!




It just kept drawing me back in, even after looking at several solitaires.


----------



## jenbuggy85

My 1.02ct emerald cut. I love it so very much!


----------



## amrx87

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2783790
> 
> 
> My 1.02ct emerald cut. I love it so very much!



OOOO i love your east-west setting!!!!


----------



## cung

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2783790
> 
> 
> My 1.02ct emerald cut. I love it so very much!



Very special, love the way the diamond is set...


----------



## bougainvillier

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2783790
> 
> 
> My 1.02ct emerald cut. I love it so very much!



Beautiful. So refreshing to see it's set differently once in a while!


----------



## queenjewels

Dany_37 said:


> Unique and beautiful! Congratulations!


Thanks so much!  I can be confident that few ladies, or even virtually none, will have the kind of diamond shape I have for an engagement ring!


----------



## queenjewels

Stellalun@ said:


> Wow, what a beautiful and unique diamond!  Could you share some profile shots? Do you happen to know your ring size and your shank's thickness in mm? Thanks!


Thank you very much! I love that my ring is truly one of a kind. And I love that a setting as simple and basic as the solitaire can show off my 88 Cut diamond so beautifully and true to form. 

Here are a couple of photos of the ring's profile.

My ring size is 5.5.

I called the jeweler who made my ring, and he informed me the thickness of the shank is 2.10mm.

Hope this helps!


----------



## queenjewels

Stellalun@ said:


> Wow, what a beautiful and unique diamond!  Could you share some profile shots? Do you happen to know your ring size and your shank's thickness in mm? Thanks!


Oops. here are the pics now.


----------



## queenjewels

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2783790
> 
> 
> My 1.02ct emerald cut. I love it so very much!


Love your e-ring!  I love the contrast of the white metal against the yellow.


----------



## queenjewels

lovemybabes said:


> OOHHH! So pretty!! Love the unique shape!


Thank you so much! I'm getting a ton of compliments on the shape itself.


----------



## queenjewels

anne1218 said:


> And some times I like to stack it for extra bling bling


Woww... now _that_ is simply breathtaking. It's so elegant!


----------



## karo

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2783790
> 
> 
> My 1.02ct emerald cut. I love it so very much!




Gorgeous and unique!


----------



## shoepursemomma




----------



## eaf1973

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2784949




Those stack bands are gorgeous!!!


----------



## annabel_emily

Wow! Love love love you stack


----------



## Pinkcooper

gatorpooh said:


> This is exactly how I prioritized when I picked out my diamond. Cut is definitely the most important. I'm much more sensitive to the clarity of a stone than to the color. I have a 1.58 AGS Ideal "I" VVS1.




I have an h and I can't really tell the difference in color unless I'm wearing a white shirt that day but the tiny bit of warmth isn't bad!


----------



## manmanyyoyo

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2784949


your set is beautiful


----------



## shoepursemomma

eaf1973 said:


> Those stack bands are gorgeous!!!







manmanyyoyo said:


> your set is beautiful




Thank you so much! This halo setting was a push gift but I wear it more than my wedding /engagement ring. And the stacks are actually one ring.


----------



## pia_mak

Here's my wedding and engagement rings. total 3 carats and I love them


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Everyone's so lucky to have kind of long fingers to stack or even have thick bands. Mine are long too, but the part where the rings sit is super short...
I admire everyones rings and wish to contribute myself one day


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Everyone's rings are AMAZING.

Hopefully one day I can trick some poor shmuck into giving me a ring.


----------



## Gina123

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2784949


Wow, unique band gorgeous. &#65533; Many conrars!


----------



## Gina123

queenjewels said:


> Oops. here are the pics now.


Congrats!! They are a beauty.


----------



## htabby

Gorgeous rings ladies!!!!!!  I just received an anniversary band to add to my ering.  Its 4.5 ctw and I have shown it here with my ering although mainly I will be wearing it on my right hand.


----------



## Thingofbeauty




----------



## eaf1973

That is beautiful!! I love ur e ring too!


----------



## Docjeun

htabby said:


> Gorgeous rings ladies!!!!!!  I just received an anniversary band to add to my ering.  Its 4.5 ctw and I have shown it here with my ering although mainly I will be wearing it on my right hand.


What are you planning on pairing with your engagement ring if anything?


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> What are you planning on pairing with your engagement ring if anything?


Beauriful ring BTW, what type of center stone is that?


----------



## htabby

Thingofbeauty said:


>


That is so funny - thanks!!!!!


----------



## htabby

eaf1973 said:


> That is beautiful!! I love ur e ring too!


Thanks so much!!!  I smile putting it on each day!


----------



## htabby

Trulyadiva said:


> Beauriful ring BTW, what type of center stone is that?


I used to have a .56 ct diamond eternity band that I wore for the past year with my ering.  Originally I had never wanted a band to wear with my ering as I always wanted a larger eternity band for my right hand.  After wearing the dainty eternity band for a year, I decided that I like the ering on its own.  So now I just wear the ering on my left hand with the eternity band on my right hand.  I can see myself pairing them together on a night out though as I do like them together as well.

The center stone of my ering is a 5.18 ct yellow emerald cut sapphire.  Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## lucydee

htabby said:


> Gorgeous rings ladies!!!!!! I just received an anniversary band to add to my ering. Its 4.5 ctw and I have shown it here with my ering although mainly I will be wearing it on my right hand.


 
Its Gorgeous!!
I love your Ering too!  Who did your setting on your Ering?

Congrats!


----------



## Docjeun

htabby said:


> I used to have a .56 ct diamond eternity band that I wore for the past year with my ering.  Originally I had never wanted a band to wear with my ering as I always wanted a larger eternity band for my right hand.  After wearing the dainty eternity band for a year, I decided that I like the ering on its own.  So now I just wear the ering on my left hand with the eternity band on my right hand.  I can see myself pairing them together on a night out though as I do like them together as well.
> 
> The center stone of my ering is a 5.18 ct yellow emerald cut sapphire.  Thanks so much!!!!!



It's gorgeous!
I can't imagine anything nicer!


----------



## jennyf71

hello! here's my e-ring with my wedding band


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I really like how these two work together!


----------



## htabby

jennyf71 said:


> hello! here's my e-ring with my wedding band


Gorgeous - I love non matchy sets!!!!!


----------



## s3raph1nas

jennyf71 said:


> hello! here's my e-ring with my wedding band



Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Samia

jennyf71 said:


> hello! here's my e-ring with my wedding band




Beautiful!


----------



## littleblackbag

jennyf71 said:


> hello! here's my e-ring with my wedding band



I love these, they fit together perfectly.


----------



## littleblackbag

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2783790
> 
> 
> My 1.02ct emerald cut. I love it so very much!



I very much like this.


----------



## aprilasu

I've been admiring all these rings and it really helped me when shopping for my engagement ring.  Since I just got engaged, I am posting a picture to help other people looking.


----------



## alessia70

aprilasu said:


> I've been admiring all these rings and it really helped me when shopping for my engagement ring.  Since I just got engaged, I am posting a picture to help other people looking.


Gorgeous!


----------



## alessia70

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2783790
> 
> 
> My 1.02ct emerald cut. I love it so very much!


wow, what a nice clean ring   love it!


----------



## Winterfell

aprilasu said:


> I've been admiring all these rings and it really helped me when shopping for my engagement ring.  Since I just got engaged, I am posting a picture to help other people looking.



Love your ring


----------



## littleblackbag

aprilasu said:


> I've been admiring all these rings and it really helped me when shopping for my engagement ring.  Since I just got engaged, I am posting a picture to help other people looking.



Quite simply stunning!


----------



## lils

Just happened!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I literally gasped!

CONGRATULATIONS!

That ring is so pretty!


----------



## htabby

aprilasu said:


> I've been admiring all these rings and it really helped me when shopping for my engagement ring.  Since I just got engaged, I am posting a picture to help other people looking.


So pretty - congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## htabby

lils said:


> Just happened!


So exciting - love it!!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

aprilasu said:


> I've been admiring all these rings and it really helped me when shopping for my engagement ring.  Since I just got engaged, I am posting a picture to help other people looking.


----------



## Circa2011

Hi ladies! My ring was a 20 year anniversary gift recently. I sold my ring 16 years ago when we were young and struggling. I have a beautiful band he bought me 8 or 9 years ago, I love it but it is too wide to wear with this new ring. I will post that later...it's worth seeing.  Stats: Cushion cut, 3.29 carat center stone, G color, VVS2, excellent cut, excellent polish, excellent symmetry. The band in the photo is my original band from 20 years ago.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What a story!

And what a ring!!!


----------



## ap.

Circa2011 said:


> Hi ladies! My ring was a 20 year anniversary gift recently. I sold my ring 16 years ago when we were young and struggling. I have a beautiful band he bought me 8 or 9 years ago, I love it but it is too wide to wear with this new ring. I will post that later...it's worth seeing.  Stats: Cushion cut, 3.29 carat center stone, G color, VVS2, excellent cut, excellent polish, excellent symmetry. The band in the photo is my original band from 20 years ago.



Gorgeous!


----------



## allure244

aprilasu said:


> I've been admiring all these rings and it really helped me when shopping for my engagement ring.  Since I just got engaged, I am posting a picture to help other people looking.



Congratulations on your engagement! Your ring is so gorgeous. I can never get tired of looking at the tiffany soleste


----------



## eaf1973

aprilasu said:


> I've been admiring all these rings and it really helped me when shopping for my engagement ring.  Since I just got engaged, I am posting a picture to help other people looking.




Congrats!!!! That a beautiful ring!!!!


----------



## Theren

Very pretty


----------



## cung

thingofbeauty said:


> what a story!
> 
> And what a ring!!!



+1


----------



## Docjeun

Circa2011 said:


> Hi ladies! My ring was a 20 year anniversary gift recently. I sold my ring 16 years ago when we were young and struggling. I have a beautiful band he bought me 8 or 9 years ago, I love it but it is too wide to wear with this new ring. I will post that later...it's worth seeing.  Stats: Cushion cut, 3.29 carat center stone, G color, VVS2, excellent cut, excellent polish, excellent symmetry. The band in the photo is my original band from 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792391
> View attachment 2792392


Now that's a beauty!
Your one lucky lady.


----------



## htabby

Circa2011 said:


> Hi ladies! My ring was a 20 year anniversary gift recently. I sold my ring 16 years ago when we were young and struggling. I have a beautiful band he bought me 8 or 9 years ago, I love it but it is too wide to wear with this new ring. I will post that later...it's worth seeing.  Stats: Cushion cut, 3.29 carat center stone, G color, VVS2, excellent cut, excellent polish, excellent symmetry. The band in the photo is my original band from 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792391
> View attachment 2792392


Oh wow that is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Circa2011 said:


> Hi ladies! My ring was a 20 year anniversary gift recently. I sold my ring 16 years ago when we were young and struggling. I have a beautiful band he bought me 8 or 9 years ago, I love it but it is too wide to wear with this new ring. I will post that later...it's worth seeing.  Stats: Cushion cut, 3.29 carat center stone, G color, VVS2, excellent cut, excellent polish, excellent symmetry. The band in the photo is my original band from 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792391
> View attachment 2792392





WOW its stunning!!!!


----------



## aprilasu

Thank you all. I looked around everywhere and could not find a ring I liked.  I was about ready to design my own, then I stumbled on this forum and fell in love with the Tiffany Soleste.  So glad I did! It sparkles like crazy.  I didn't want to have a large one because I have such short tiny hands.  Also didn't want a fortune on my finger.


----------



## lils

htabby said:


> So exciting - love it!!!!



Thank you! It is the David Yurman crossover with pave. I have loved the look of it for years!


----------



## Myke518

Circa2011 said:


> Hi ladies! My ring was a 20 year anniversary gift recently. I sold my ring 16 years ago when we were young and struggling. I have a beautiful band he bought me 8 or 9 years ago, I love it but it is too wide to wear with this new ring. I will post that later...it's worth seeing.  Stats: Cushion cut, 3.29 carat center stone, G color, VVS2, excellent cut, excellent polish, excellent symmetry. The band in the photo is my original band from 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792391
> View attachment 2792392




Oh my goodness-- GORGEOUS!! (Do you mind sharing what finger size you are?)


----------



## Circa2011

Myke518 said:


> Oh my goodness-- GORGEOUS!! (Do you mind sharing what finger size you are?)




Oh thank you! Not at all- because of the thin band it is sized at 4.75. Normally I'm a 5 on that finger. You are all so sweet


----------



## Circa2011

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2783790
> 
> 
> My 1.02ct emerald cut. I love it so very much!




I love the stone and the setting. So clean and modern, but timeless at the same time. Fab!


----------



## RACHEY07

After 9 years together he proposed to me just over a month ago! He had this custom made with a local designer and completely surprised me with the design. I love it so much!

It's a 1.24 ct center cushion cut diamond, E color, VVS2. It has two smaller cushions on the side and is set in platinum.


----------



## RACHEY07

Pics from the designer...


----------



## lils

I couldn't help but post one more. He proposed after 13 years together! He knows I love David Yurman and he chose just right.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

RACHEY07 said:


> Pics from the designer...


Now THAT is a pretty ring!


----------



## Myke518

Circa2011 said:


> Oh thank you! Not at all- because of the thin band it is sized at 4.75. Normally I'm a 5 on that finger. You are all so sweet




Thanks, it looks amazing and congrats again


----------



## jennyf71

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Theren

I've posted mine plenty of times.. But just cleaned it..


----------



## periogirl28

Theren said:


> I've posted mine plenty of times.. But just cleaned it..



Fabulous!


----------



## eaf1973

Theren said:


> I've posted mine plenty of times.. But just cleaned it..




So pretty! I got engaged earlier this month with a pink diamond halo. It's at the jeweler one because I wanted to go a little more pink like yours!


----------



## Theren

periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you!







eaf1973 said:


> So pretty! I got engaged earlier this month with a pink diamond halo. It's at the jeweler one because I wanted to go a little more pink like yours!


I knew I didn't want white diamonds as my main stone.. So my hubby got me the Fancy light yellow and the pink halo..
It's not everyone's cup of tea, but this was exactly what I wanted and I still love it almost for years later.


----------



## needloub

Circa2011 said:


> Hi ladies! My ring was a 20 year anniversary gift recently. I sold my ring 16 years ago when we were young and struggling. I have a beautiful band he bought me 8 or 9 years ago, I love it but it is too wide to wear with this new ring. I will post that later...it's worth seeing.  Stats: Cushion cut, 3.29 carat center stone, G color, VVS2, excellent cut, excellent polish, excellent symmetry. The band in the photo is my original band from 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792391
> View attachment 2792392



Beautiful story and beautiful ring!


----------



## htabby

Theren said:


> I've posted mine plenty of times.. But just cleaned it..


Love the pink and yellow!!!!  Also love the bands - gorgeous ring!!!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Theren said:


> I've posted mine plenty of times.. But just cleaned it..


One of my favourite sets!


----------



## Theren

htabby said:


> Love the pink and yellow!!!!  Also love the bands - gorgeous ring!!!!!



Thank you?!







Thingofbeauty said:


> One of my favourite sets!



You are so sweet! Thank you


----------



## karo

Circa2011 said:


> Hi ladies! My ring was a 20 year anniversary gift recently. I sold my ring 16 years ago when we were young and struggling. I have a beautiful band he bought me 8 or 9 years ago, I love it but it is too wide to wear with this new ring. I will post that later...it's worth seeing.  Stats: Cushion cut, 3.29 carat center stone, G color, VVS2, excellent cut, excellent polish, excellent symmetry. The band in the photo is my original band from 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792391
> View attachment 2792392




Stunning ring! Love it! Congratulations!!!


----------



## shiny_things

aprilasu said:


> I've been admiring all these rings and it really helped me when shopping for my engagement ring.  Since I just got engaged, I am posting a picture to help other people looking.



Lovely! I adore the Soleste.

Do you mind if I ask the size of the centre stone?


----------



## aprilasu

The center stone is .6 carat F color and VS1.  I have short hands so didn't want to go to big / cost.  The F color sparkles like crazy.


----------



## aprilasu

Here is another picture.


----------



## karo

aprilasu said:


> Here is another picture.




Stunning!


----------



## BigAkoya

Circa2011 said:


> Hi ladies! My ring was a 20 year anniversary gift recently. I sold my ring 16 years ago when we were young and struggling. I have a beautiful band he bought me 8 or 9 years ago, I love it but it is too wide to wear with this new ring. I will post that later...it's worth seeing.  Stats: Cushion cut, 3.29 carat center stone, G color, VVS2, excellent cut, excellent polish, excellent symmetry. The band in the photo is my original band from 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792391
> View attachment 2792392




Gorgeous ring... Congrats!  I also love your nail polish color.  May I ask what color it is?  It's the perfect shade of pink neutral.


----------



## allis217

I am not really a big diamond person, but I like the stone with perfect purity (which for me symbolizes the purity of love  ). My fiance ended up getting me an engagement ring that I absolutely LOVE. What touched me the most is that he even designed the ring himself. I am one lucky girl.
1.57 carat
Internally Flawless
Color: D
Symmetry: Excellent
Fluorescence: Faint


----------



## periogirl28

allis217 said:


> I am not really a big diamond person, but I like the stone with perfect purity (which for me symbolizes the purity of love  ). My fiance ended up getting me an engagement ring that I absolutely LOVE. What touched me the most is that he even designed the ring himself. I am one lucky girl.
> 1.57 carat
> Internally Flawless
> Color: D
> Symmetry: Excellent
> Fluorescence: Faint



Love your set! Congrats!


----------



## Circa2011

willeyi said:


> Gorgeous ring... Congrats!  I also love your nail polish color.  May I ask what color it is?  It's the perfect shade of pink neutral.


Sure- I think it is Essie Eternal Optimist. I think. LOL. I also love Essie Spin the Bottle.


----------



## BigAkoya

Circa2011 said:


> Sure- I think it is Essie Eternal Optimist. I think. LOL. I also love Essie Spin the Bottle.




Thank you.  That color really compliments your skin, makes your hands glow and look youthful and allows your ring to shine.  Honestly... It's perfect!


----------



## shoepursemomma




----------



## StephFFF

Replacement ring I bought from http://www.tungstenaffinity.com/Tungsten-Wedding-Bands-s/367.htm

Nothing fancy but its still mine!


----------



## chessmont

StephFFF said:


> Replacement ring I bought from http://www.tungstenaffinity.com/Tungsten-Wedding-Bands-s/367.htm
> 
> Nothing fancy but its still mine!



Nice!  Is tungsten scratch-proof or resistant?


----------



## StephFFF

chessmont said:


> Nice!  Is tungsten scratch-proof or resistant?



I've had it for a few years now.

Its pretty scratch proof! I'll try and upload a real pic of it soon when I get back home.

I hope this info helps some. I highly suggest getting one.


----------



## Docjeun

allis217 said:


> I am not really a big diamond person, but I like the stone with perfect purity (which for me symbolizes the purity of love  ). My fiance ended up getting me an engagement ring that I absolutely LOVE. What touched me the most is that he even designed the ring himself. I am one lucky girl.
> 1.57 carat
> Internally Flawless
> Color: D
> Symmetry: Excellent
> Fluorescence: Faint


That is just beautiful!


----------



## Temptress

My e-ring and wedding band.. Sorry for the bad pic quality!


----------



## Nkh1

htabby said:


> Gorgeous rings ladies!!!!!!  I just received an anniversary band to add to my ering.  Its 4.5 ctw and I have shown it here with my ering although mainly I will be wearing it on my right hand.




This is gorgeous . Whoever picked this out has wonderful taste


----------



## foxgal

Egad my hand looks old! 


Anyhoo, I've posted before...but now have a new engagement/wedding ring to share! To try to make a long story short(er)...my husband have been together for 15 years and have actually divorced and remarried during that time (like I say - LONG story). When we got married for the second time, I added a matching wedding band to my already thick engagement solitaire and band. In the past year, my knuckles have started to swell (arthritis runs in the family) and the very wide set was getting quite uncomfortable and couldn't be sized. Plus the channel-set solitaire was coming loose in its setting, as had happened several times in the past. Time for a full re-do. 


When I was lamenting to my mom what to do, she gave me her original solitaire, almost the same as mine (love her!) and added a sapphire, and voila...  I love it! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

foxgal said:


> Egad my hand looks old!
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I've posted before...but now have a new engagement/wedding ring to share! To try to make a long story short(er)...my husband have been together for 15 years and have actually divorced and remarried during that time (like I say - LONG story). When we got married for the second time, I added a matching wedding band to my already thick engagement solitaire and band. In the past year, my knuckles have started to swell (arthritis runs in the family) and the very wide set was getting quite uncomfortable and couldn't be sized. Plus the channel-set solitaire was coming loose in its setting, as had happened several times in the past. Time for a full re-do.
> 
> 
> When I was lamenting to my mom what to do, she gave me her original solitaire, almost the same as mine (love her!) and added a sapphire, and voila...  I love it! Thanks for letting me share.


Such a stunning ring! And it's so full of meaning too. But now I want to hear that story!!!


----------



## foxgal

Thingofbeauty said:


> Such a stunning ring! And it's so full of meaning too. But now I want to hear that story!!!



Thank you! I'll have to write a memoir one day


----------



## foxgal

Better shot in the daylight with micro pave eternity band. For reference, left diamond is .45 ct and right is .5 ct, and sapphire is 6X8 mm. So happy!


----------



## eaf1973

foxgal said:


> Better shot in the daylight with micro pave eternity band. For reference, left diamond is .45 ct and right is .5 ct, and sapphire is 6X8 mm. So happy!




This is gorgeous!!! I love a good quality sapphire, that color is so bright!! The best!!!


----------



## saligator

I like the idea of two solitaires from two different marriages. Fits your theme somehow, like it took the two times to really get things right. I love your ring. It is beautiful and you wear it so well!


----------



## cung

foxgal said:


> Better shot in the daylight with micro pave eternity band. For reference, left diamond is .45 ct and right is .5 ct, and sapphire is 6X8 mm. So happy!



Your ring is very beautiful just as its history behind it. Love to hear your story too. 
May I ask what size is your finger? The proportion of the ring seems perfect with your finger coverage.


----------



## foxgal

cung said:


> Your ring is very beautiful just as its history behind it. Love to hear your story too.
> May I ask what size is your finger? The proportion of the ring seems perfect with your finger coverage.





Thank you! Ring size 5.25. It's actually loose on my base of my finger but needs to be that size to get over my knuckle!


----------



## foxgal

saligator said:


> I like the idea of two solitaires from two different marriages. Fits your theme somehow, like it took the two times to really get things right. I love your ring. It is beautiful and you wear it so well!



Thank you - I agree that this is so meaningful because it includes my original engagement ring diamond and the one from my mom. I thought a lot about a center stone - another diamond, or yellow - I knew the side stones were different colors so didn't want anything that would make it more obvious. After lots of google images, chose the sapphire, and very happy with the result!


----------



## allis217

periogirl28 said:


> Love your set! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2798092



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## love_addict919

Finally engaged! Absolutely in love


----------



## allis217

love_addict919 said:


> Finally engaged! Absolutely in love


L.O.V.E   Simple and elegant design. I love princess cut, too  Congrats!


----------



## foxgal

love_addict919 said:


> Finally engaged! Absolutely in love





Congratulations on your engagement!!!! Your ring is stunning and will look gorgeous on you for years to come!


----------



## StephFFF

Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).

Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?

Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!


----------



## sb1212

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!




I'm really liking the one on the far left. I think it looks really good on your finger


----------



## i love louie

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!


I love the middle one the best then far left and far right. my main reason for liking the other 2 better is because i'm not fond of the space between the diamond and the halo. It's not huge by any means, I just prefer not to be able to see it . they are all beautiful though.


----------



## lils

I posted mine a little while back. Because of the crossover shape it is hard to find a band that fits exactly right. I am thinking of going with a gold eternity band with diamonds all the way around, also by David Yurman. Has anyone else matched a band to an e-ring that is not straight?




lils said:


> I couldn't help but post one more. He proposed after 13 years together! He knows I love David Yurman and he chose just right.
> 
> View attachment 2793569


----------



## 26Alexandra

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!



I prefer the middle one.
But that's just because I really love Asschers.


----------



## Docjeun

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!


If I had to chose I would go with the oval.
I don't like Asher Cuts and the other I don't care for the emerald in that particular setting but that's just me.


----------



## cmm62

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!




+1 

I'm biased as I have an oval but the feminine shape, sparkle, more distinct than a round, (I could go on and on) make me love them, and that is a really beautiful oval. We all have different styles though, go with your gut. All are stunning!


----------



## smashinstyle

lils said:


> I posted mine a little while back. Because of the crossover shape it is hard to find a band that fits exactly right. I am thinking of going with a gold eternity band with diamonds all the way around, also by David Yurman. Has anyone else matched a band to an e-ring that is not straight?



Unless you buy the "matching" band that goes with your engagement ring, it will be very difficult (or impossible depending on whether the curves and everything in your ring are quite uncommon) for you to find a band that fits perfectly with your engagement ring. You may have to go custom. Or you could just do a straight band and accept the gap between the e-ring and the band.


----------



## foxgal

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!



Wow - spectacular! You are one lucky girl! Honestly, they are all beautiful and you can't go wrong. The only advice I can offer is to not listen to advice...go with your gut. Deep down, you are likely pulled to one shape more than the others - get that one!


----------



## saligator

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!



What a great problem to have!

To see which one would be best, it would be helpful to see the shape of your fingernails and finger tips... 

If we can't, the oval has a symmetry I like a lot.


----------



## cmm62

lils said:


> I posted mine a little while back. Because of the crossover shape it is hard to find a band that fits exactly right. I am thinking of going with a gold eternity band with diamonds all the way around, also by David Yurman. Has anyone else matched a band to an e-ring that is not straight?




I have a three stone engagement ring and have a band that does not sit flush/isn't made to match it and...I love it. I originally thought I would want it made to sit flush but I felt it looked too obvious (if that makes sense) or like it was trying too hard lol. Plus it made it impossible to just wear my wedding band - some days when I'm traveling or meeting with certain clients or just running errands, it's nice to have the option to just wear my wedding band. If the band had been made to fit the e-ring it would have looked very odd on its own. So I'm happy with the small gap, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I CANNOT help you choose. All are stunning. You literally CANNOT go wrong


----------



## Molls

foxgal said:


> Better shot in the daylight with micro pave eternity band. For reference, left diamond is .45 ct and right is .5 ct, and sapphire is 6X8 mm. So happy!



Just stunning!!!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

my fav is the middle one


----------



## checkcheck

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!


I love the middle one!


----------



## Annelb2003




----------



## Nicki828

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!



I like the one on the left the best.


----------



## chessmont

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 2805407



I love this elegant simplicity


----------



## Annelb2003

chessmont said:


> I love this elegant simplicity




Thank you!


----------



## StephFFF

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!



Thanks all for the amount of feedback. Looks like the middle one is getting a lot of comments and love. That is one of my favorite ones as well.

Please keep the comments coming!

I will be making a decision next week.


----------



## karylicious

Middle


----------



## KristyDarling

StephFFF said:


> Looking at one of these 3 so far. I'm liking the one all the way to the right best at the moment. (I get to pick what one I like best, its not really a 'surprise' for me).
> 
> Any feedback from you fine and knowledgeable ladies?
> 
> Getting it from http://CutFj.com . I highly suggest checking them out! They make some absolutely beautiful stuff. They are based out of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. One of the best jewelers in LA!



Middle gets my vote!  Very elegant.



Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 2805407



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jacobine

Not as impressive as some of the gorgeous rings here, but this was my set: 






Unfortunately they happened to be in my wallet when my purse was stolen out of my car, so I'm ringless right now.

However, my dad gave me my mother's wedding ring last weekend, along with a ring that belonged to (I think) my grandfather and my mother's diamond earrings so now I get to start designing something new. I think I can get something really lovely out of these....


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh no! Your set was extremely pretty. That colour was so vibrant. 

The two rings you got are very unusual and suit you


----------



## jacobine

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh no! Your set was extremely pretty. That colour was so vibrant.
> 
> The two rings you got are very unusual and suit you



I never realized just how many ugly sapphires were out there until we started trying to find a band to match my engagement ring! It actually made me glad that we couldn't get what I REALLY wanted (a violet sapphire) because that would have been completely impossible and I'd have ended up with a much simpler band.

I'm thinking with the new diamonds I can get either a 3 stone ring or even a 5 stone. In an ideal world I'd do a three stone with halos and possibly some small sapphires mixed in as a nod to the stolen set but I have to see costs.

My mom had the wedding ring custom made with her original engagement ring plus a dinner ring she had. Not to my taste (I'm more inclined towards vintage styles) but the stones are gorgeous.


----------



## Annelb2003

Absolutely beautiful![/QUOTE]


Thank you! It is the traditional T&Co engagement ring


----------



## ulla

StephFFF said:


> Thanks all for the amount of feedback. Looks like the middle one is getting a lot of comments and love. That is one of my favorite ones as well.
> 
> Please keep the comments coming!
> 
> I will be making a decision next week.


middle


----------



## LuxAddicted

I love looking at all the pretties on here and now I can finally contribute mine


----------



## Annelb2003

LuxAddicted said:


> I love looking at all the pretties on here and now I can finally contribute mine
> 
> View attachment 2806937



Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LuxAddicted said:


> I love looking at all the pretties on here and now I can finally contribute mine
> 
> View attachment 2806937


Beautiful stone and beautiful nail polish!


----------



## foxgal

jacobine said:


> I never realized just how many ugly sapphires were out there until we started trying to find a band to match my engagement ring! It actually made me glad that we couldn't get what I REALLY wanted (a violet sapphire) because that would have been completely impossible and I'd have ended up with a much simpler band.
> 
> I'm thinking with the new diamonds I can get either a 3 stone ring or even a 5 stone. In an ideal world I'd do a three stone with halos and possibly some small sapphires mixed in as a nod to the stolen set but I have to see costs.
> 
> My mom had the wedding ring custom made with her original engagement ring plus a dinner ring she had. Not to my taste (I'm more inclined towards vintage styles) but the stones are gorgeous.





So sad your original set was taken from you  That sapphire was gorgeous and loved it in the six-prong setting!


----------



## sylviech

LuxAddicted said:


> I love looking at all the pretties on here and now I can finally contribute mine
> 
> View attachment 2806937


Beautiful ! Do you know the specs ?


----------



## 26Alexandra

LuxAddicted said:


> I love looking at all the pretties on here and now I can finally contribute mine
> 
> View attachment 2806937




Your ring is absolutely perfect!


----------



## BFB

Love everyones e-rings here, each ring is so so special!! 

Here are pics of mine, my first post from my new account, forgot the password/email I had for my old one 

I remember when I first got my ring, I couldn't stop taking pictures of it. Have so many saved on my phone.


----------



## GoGlam

BFB said:


> Love everyones e-rings here, each ring is so so special!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pics of mine, my first post from my new account, forgot the password/email I had for my old one
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I first got my ring, I couldn't stop taking pictures of it. Have so many saved on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807696




Beautiful! May i ask the specs of your center stone?


----------



## cmm62

BFB said:


> Love everyones e-rings here, each ring is so so special!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pics of mine, my first post from my new account, forgot the password/email I had for my old one
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I first got my ring, I couldn't stop taking pictures of it. Have so many saved on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807696




Love love love this set.


----------



## Docjeun

Gorgeous!


----------



## LuxAddicted

sylviech said:


> Beautiful ! Do you know the specs ?



Thanks everyone for the kind comments! It is 1.51 carat, F, VS2, AGS triple 0 and my ring size is 5.25.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BFB said:


> Love everyones e-rings here, each ring is so so special!!
> 
> Here are pics of mine, my first post from my new account, forgot the password/email I had for my old one
> 
> I remember when I first got my ring, I couldn't stop taking pictures of it. Have so many saved on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2807693
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807696


WHOA!

Specs please!


----------



## BFB

GoGlam said:


> Beautiful! May i ask the specs of your center stone?





cmm62 said:


> Love love love this set.





Trulyadiva said:


> Gorgeous!





Thingofbeauty said:


> WHOA!
> 
> Specs please!



Thank you so much everyone!! From what I know, it is 'i' colour, VS2, 3.32 carats and my ring size is 5...


----------



## nastasja

BFB said:


> Here are pics of mine




Gorgeous! Great manicures too!


----------



## BFB

killerlife said:


> Gorgeous! Great manicures too!



Thank you :* :*


----------



## chymera

LuxAddicted said:


> I love looking at all the pretties on here and now I can finally contribute mine
> 
> View attachment 2806937



Our rings look exactly the same! Ideal cuts are gorgeous under low light!


----------



## cung

BFB said:


> Love everyones e-rings here, each ring is so so special!!
> 
> Here are pics of mine, my first post from my new account, forgot the password/email I had for my old one
> 
> I remember when I first got my ring, I couldn't stop taking pictures of it. Have so many saved on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2807693
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807696



Wow, it's truly a stunner... It really ROCKS your finger


----------



## GoGlam

BFB said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! From what I know, it is 'i' colour, VS2, 3.32 carats and my ring size is 5...




Thanks! Gorgeous ))


----------



## BFB

cung said:


> Wow, it's truly a stunner... It really ROCKS your finger





GoGlam said:


> Thanks! Gorgeous ))



Thank you lovely ladies!! Feeling sooo happy


----------



## lovemybabes

Beautiful rings, ladies!!


----------



## LuxAddicted

chymera said:


> Our rings look exactly the same! Ideal cuts are gorgeous under low light!


Yes they are, I love when it looks like its glowing! Your ring is quite a stunner!


----------



## Dany_37

BFB said:


> Love everyones e-rings here, each ring is so so special!!
> 
> Here are pics of mine, my first post from my new account, forgot the password/email I had for my old one
> 
> I remember when I first got my ring, I couldn't stop taking pictures of it. Have so many saved on my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2807693
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807696


 
 WOWZA!!!


----------



## Dany_37

LuxAddicted said:


> I love looking at all the pretties on here and now I can finally contribute mine
> 
> View attachment 2806937


 
Simply stunning!  So very elegant!


----------



## TechTribal

Both rings contain stones from my mother, grandmothers and mine combined.  I carry all of my ladies with me.


----------



## EMDOC

My original engagement ring (round brilliant, G color, VS1, .85 ct) and my upgrade (asscher, F color, VS2, 2.01 ct). "My love don't cost a thing" (JLo) voice, but this was certainly thoughtful gift from DH and I am very appreciative.


----------



## RedPoppies

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 2809978
> 
> My original engagement ring (round brilliant, G color, VS1, .85 ct) and my upgrade (asscher, F color, VS2, 2.01 ct). "My love don't cost a thing" (JLo) voice, but this was certainly thoughtful gift from DH and I am very appreciative.



It looks amazing! I love it with your wedding band.


----------



## periogirl28

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 2809978
> 
> My original engagement ring (round brilliant, G color, VS1, .85 ct) and my upgrade (asscher, F color, VS2, 2.01 ct). "My love don't cost a thing" (JLo) voice, but this was certainly thoughtful gift from DH and I am very appreciative.



They are all stunning!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

TechTribal said:


> Both rings contain stones from my mother, grandmothers and mine combined.  I carry all of my ladies with me.



LOVE the sentimentality! That's the best. And they're gorgeous.


----------



## shoepursemomma




----------



## NYC Chicky

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2810720




Gorgeous!
Is that the novo band?
And will ask what everyone else will 
Specs / hand shots / finger size lol


----------



## TechTribal

Thank you


----------



## TechTribal

Looove the Asscher!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## shoepursemomma

NYC Chicky said:


> Gorgeous!
> Is that the novo band?
> And will ask what everyone else will
> Specs / hand shots / finger size lol




Thank you.yes novo band. Solitaire diamond is f color internal flawless 2 carat. It is 15 years old. I took the pic soon after it was cleaned. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## htabby

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2810720


Gorgeous!!!!  This is one of my favorite looks - so classic.  Love a round solitaire with the eternity band.


----------



## NaturalRox

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2810720


Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## shoepursemomma

htabby said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  This is one of my favorite looks - so classic.  Love a round solitaire with the eternity band.







NaturalRox said:


> Simply gorgeous!!




Thank you ladies!!


----------



## ReaJosette

Just got engaged on Friday! My amazing fiancé proposed with the ring of my dreams, 2.10 carat oval brilliant in a micro pave band and halo setting.


----------



## Mendezhm

Wow. That is absolutely gorgeous. &#10084;&#65039; I've been married for 15 years and my husband just surprised me with a new ring! He kept the original center stone (which I'm thrilled about) and he just upgraded the setting. It's a Neil Lane. I'm in love with it. Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ReaJosette said:


> Just got engaged on Friday! My amazing fiancé proposed with the ring of my dreams, 2.10 carat oval brilliant in a micro pave band and halo setting.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!

It's beautiful.


----------



## Bentley1

Here's a photo of my e-ring and wedding band.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Mendezhm said:


> Wow. That is absolutely gorgeous. &#10084;&#65039; I've been married for 15 years and my husband just surprised me with a new ring! He kept the original center stone (which I'm thrilled about) and he just upgraded the setting. It's a Neil Lane. I'm in love with it. Congrats on your engagement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813976


So very pretty.

And we're wearing the same nail polish!


----------



## Librarychickie

Mendezhm said:


> Wow. That is absolutely gorgeous. &#10084;&#65039; I've been married for 15 years and my husband just surprised me with a new ring! He kept the original center stone (which I'm thrilled about) and he just upgraded the setting. It's a Neil Lane. I'm in love with it. Congrats on your engagement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813976


Your ring is gorgeous, and I'd love to see more pictures; however, would you please pull your car over and put it in PARK prior to snapping the photos?

You were obviously driving at a speed over 40 mph while taking this photo -- not only putting yourself in danger but also those on the road around you.


----------



## Mendezhm

Haha. Good observation. ^^ 
My daughter was actually taking the pic from behind me. Zooming in with her new iPhone 6. &#128536;


----------



## Mendezhm

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 2814078
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my e-ring and wedding band.


Gorgeous! I bet it's even more stunning (if that's possible) when they're together. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ReaJosette said:


> Just got engaged on Friday! My amazing fiancé proposed with the ring of my dreams, 2.10 carat oval brilliant in a micro pave band and halo setting.




Gorgeous ! Congrats to the both of u!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 2814078
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my e-ring and wedding band.




Wow ! Congrats !


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 2814078
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my e-ring and wedding band.


Model shots please!


----------



## cmm62

thingofbeauty said:


> model shots please!




+1


----------



## karo

ReaJosette said:


> Just got engaged on Friday! My amazing fiancé proposed with the ring of my dreams, 2.10 carat oval brilliant in a micro pave band and halo setting.




Congratulations! Stunning ring!


----------



## karo

Mendezhm said:


> Wow. That is absolutely gorgeous. &#10084;&#65039; I've been married for 15 years and my husband just surprised me with a new ring! He kept the original center stone (which I'm thrilled about) and he just upgraded the setting. It's a Neil Lane. I'm in love with it. Congrats on your engagement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813976




Love your new ring! Looks stunning! Congratulations!!


----------



## karo

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2810720




Fabulous set!


----------



## Minionlove

Hi everyone. This is mine. Never asked my husband the size of the center stone because it's worth more than anything to me. But my mom sells diamonds, she used to have her own shop and now just deals privately with big clients/customers. Anyway, she told me it should be around 4-4.5 carat. My ring size is 5.5. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The band is boring though but that's what hubby wanted for his ring so I decided I'm gonna do exact match, just smaller size.


----------



## GoGlam

Minionlove said:


> Hi everyone. This is mine. Never asked my husband the size of the center stone because it's worth more than anything to me. But my mom sells diamonds, she used to have her own shop and now just deals privately with big clients/customers. Anyway, she told me it should be around 4-4.5 carat. My ring size is 5.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814798
> 
> 
> The band is boring though but that's what hubby wanted for his ring so I decided I'm gonna do exact match, just smaller size.




Beautiful! I think your stone looks 2.75-3 ct.


----------



## Minionlove

GoGlam said:


> Beautiful! I think your stone looks 2.75-3 ct.




Maybe you're right. My mom probably just wanted to make me feel good about it. Lol.


----------



## GoGlam

Minionlove said:


> Maybe you're right. My mom probably just wanted to make me feel good about it. Lol.




You should feel great! Love your ring!! Wear it in good health


----------



## Minionlove

GoGlam said:


> Beautiful! I think your stone looks 2.75-3 ct.




My sister in law just got engaged and this is her ring. Can you tell how big the stone is? I'm sure it's bigger than mine but not sure how much bigger. Hubby asked me if I wanted a bigger ring after she showed me her ring, but I proudly said "No" because it's the heart that matters.


----------



## kix55

Minionlove said:


> My sister in law just got engaged and this is her ring. Can you tell how big the stone is? I'm sure it's bigger than mine but not sure how much bigger. Hubby asked me if I wanted a bigger ring after she showed me her ring, but I proudly said "No" because it's the heart that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815114



it's hard to tell from the pic you posted of her ring....is it a cushion cut? if so, it looks prob around 2-3 ct.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Minionlove said:


> Hi everyone. This is mine. Never asked my husband the size of the center stone because it's worth more than anything to me. But my mom sells diamonds, she used to have her own shop and now just deals privately with big clients/customers. Anyway, she told me it should be around 4-4.5 carat. My ring size is 5.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814798
> 
> 
> The band is boring though but that's what hubby wanted for his ring so I decided I'm gonna do exact match, just smaller size.


This is stunning! Maybe it's 4/4.5 total? The centre stone is quite big


----------



## lils

This is the David Yurman band I paired with my DY engagement ring (posted previously). I went with a gold eternity band because I love mixing metals.


----------



## gatorpooh

lils said:


> This is the David Yurman band I paired with my DY engagement ring (posted previously). I went with a gold eternity band because I love mixing metals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815202




This is beautiful. I have a white gold  e-ring and am thinking about doing my wedding band in rose gold. I love the mixed metal look.


----------



## Minionlove

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is stunning! Maybe it's 4/4.5 total? The centre stone is quite big




Thank you dear. I'm not that good at estimating sizes so I guess I'm just gonna let other people decide how big it is.


----------



## Minionlove

kix55 said:


> it's hard to tell from the pic you posted of her ring....is it a cushion cut? if so, it looks prob around 2-3 ct.




Well it's actually 5.5 carats. She picked it herself so she knows how big it is. And of course won't let anyone mistake it for any size smaller )


----------



## karo

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 2809978
> 
> My original engagement ring (round brilliant, G color, VS1, .85 ct) and my upgrade (asscher, F color, VS2, 2.01 ct). "My love don't cost a thing" (JLo) voice, but this was certainly thoughtful gift from DH and I am very appreciative.




Love your asscher! It's my favourite cut.


----------



## missyb

Minionlove said:


> Well it's actually 5.5 carats. She picked it herself so she knows how big it is. And of course won't let anyone mistake it for any size smaller )




You can have a very large stone that is garbage so just because it's big doesn't mean it's great quality. I have a friend who has a almost 6 carat and it's such a dull diamond it's pathetic but she wanted big and didnt care about the 3 c's


----------



## Thingofbeauty

missyb said:


> You can have a very large stone that is garbage so just because it's big doesn't mean it's great quality. I have a friend who has a almost 6 carat and it's such a dull diamond it's pathetic but she wanted big and didnt care about the 3 c's


I have a friend who ended up with three rings because of this. She just wanted a big diamond, that was all that mattered and kept going bigger when they weren't as sparkly as she wanted. She never even bothered to do any basic research and her fiancé was worse so now she has three rings she never wears


----------



## sb1212

I would rather have good quality over quantity.  My 1 3/4 carat diamond is maybe not as big as I would really like to have but at least the polish and symmetry is excellent and its colorless


----------



## Minionlove

missyb said:


> You can have a very large stone that is garbage so just because it's big doesn't mean it's great quality. I have a friend who has a almost 6 carat and it's such a dull diamond it's pathetic but she wanted big and didnt care about the 3 c's




Well looks like I have a lot to learn. I can't even tell if one is real diamond or not . Guess I should check in here more often!


----------



## missyb

Minionlove said:


> Well looks like I have a lot to learn. I can't even tell if one is real diamond or not . Guess I should check in here more often!




I never really had a clue til I got engaged. Then when I looked at different diamonds I could tell the difference. I preferred the e color and smaller size than a bigger diamond color I-j but that's just me-everyone is different.


----------



## chymera

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 2809978
> 
> My original engagement ring (round brilliant, G color, VS1, .85 ct) and my upgrade (asscher, F color, VS2, 2.01 ct). "My love don't cost a thing" (JLo) voice, but this was certainly thoughtful gift from DH and I am very appreciative.



Love love loveeeee your rings! Its very unique.


----------



## Jewel Lover

missyb said:


> I never really had a clue til I got engaged. Then when I looked at different diamonds I could tell the difference. I preferred the e color and smaller size than a bigger diamond color I-j but that's just me-everyone is different.



This is where I'm at right now! Reading this thread to try and figure out what will work best for me...crazy how many things there are to consider in choosing an engagement ring. Want to get the perfect one since I plan to wear it every day forever!


----------



## SunBunny

lils said:


> This is the David Yurman band I paired with my DY engagement ring (posted previously). I went with a gold eternity band because I love mixing metals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815202




Omg absolutely stunning! So beautiful and elegant and I also love the mixed metal look


----------



## htabby

lils said:


> This is the David Yurman band I paired with my DY engagement ring (posted previously). I went with a gold eternity band because I love mixing metals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815202


This is beautiful - I love the mixed metal look as well.  I am thinking of adding a plain gold band to my my ering which is white gold with a yellow sapphire.


----------



## Jen123

ReaJosette said:


> Just got engaged on Friday! My amazing fiancé proposed with the ring of my dreams, 2.10 carat oval brilliant in a micro pave band and halo setting.




Congratulations that is beautiful!


----------



## htabby

ReaJosette said:


> Just got engaged on Friday! My amazing fiancé proposed with the ring of my dreams, 2.10 carat oval brilliant in a micro pave band and halo setting.


So pretty!!!!!


----------



## lils

lils said:


> This is the David Yurman band I paired with my DY engagement ring (posted previously). I went with a gold eternity band because I love mixing metals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815202



Thank you so much for the nice messages! Some people have been a bit shocked that I mixed metals, and it is nice to hear good feedback.


----------



## sunglow

I just got engaged last week. I don't know the specs, but I love it. He picked it all by himself. We never looked at rings, but he knows I don't care for round/pear shaped center stones.


----------



## saligator

sunglow said:


> I just got engaged last week. I don't know the specs, but I love it. He picked it all by himself. We never looked at rings, but he knows I don't care for round/pear shaped center stones.
> 
> View attachment 2818321



Congratulations! It looks perfect on your hand. I love your nail polish, too. What color is it???


----------



## aimeng

new updated E ring from Tiffany.Love its fire.......


----------



## sunglow

Sorry, double post.


----------



## sunglow

saligator said:


> Congratulations! It looks perfect on your hand. I love your nail polish, too. What color is it???




Thanks! It's OPI Chop Sticking To My Story.


----------



## saligator

sunglow said:


> Thanks! It's OPI Chop Sticking To My Story.


^^ THanks!


----------



## robelife

This is my engagement ring and wedding band. The e ring is a round brilliant diamond, just over 2 carats. 


My wedding band is plain platinum from Cartier.. My engagement ring is set in white gold and has to be reset now that I've paired it with platinum.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Everyone's rings are pretty. Been down for a while ( broken wrist). So it is nice to see the new additions.


----------



## Bentley1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Model shots please!






Sorry for the delay, I was out of town. Here is a quick pic of my e-ring. My wedding is in March so I'm not wearing my wedding band just yet. The bands are being kept at my parents, otherwise I would slip it on a post a few photos. I might do that when I go there this weekend. &#128512;


----------



## Bentley1

Mendezhm said:


> Gorgeous! I bet it's even more stunning (if that's possible) when they're together. &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## sb1212

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 2822071
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I was out of town. Here is a quick pic of my e-ring. My wedding is in March so I'm not wearing my wedding band just yet. The bands are being kept at my parents, otherwise I would slip it on a post a few photos. I might do that when I go there this weekend. &#128512;




Beautiful ring!


----------



## aprilasu

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 2822071
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I was out of town. Here is a quick pic of my e-ring. My wedding is in March so I'm not wearing my wedding band just yet. The bands are being kept at my parents, otherwise I would slip it on a post a few photos. I might do that when I go there this weekend. &#128512;


If you don't mind sharing, can I ask what type of ring and the details. Gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful rings, and congrats to our newly engaged{s}!!


----------



## diamondigrl1

Here's my E-ring its a Vs1 and I color 1.51 carat my ring size 6 in Platinum I love it just started back wearing because I lost 40 pounds and had to resize! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128141;&#128141;&#128141;


----------



## bgirl525

diamondigrl1 said:


> Here's my E-ring its a Vs1 and I color 1.51 carat my ring size 6 I love it just started back wearing because I lost 40 pounds and had to resize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128141;&#128141;&#128141;




Stunning ring!! Congrats on ur weight loss!  Your watch is also stunning - can you tell me the make?


----------



## diamondigrl1

bgirl525 said:


> Stunning ring!! Congrats on ur weight loss!  Your watch is also stunning - can you tell me the make?




Thank you &#128522; it's just a Michael Kors and the gold is Fab too Nordstorm sells them I had to have both!


----------



## bgirl525

diamondigrl1 said:


> Thank you &#128522; it's just a Michael Kors and the gold is Fab too Nordstorm sells them I had to have both!




Great choice!!! I love it!!!


----------



## LVLov3r

My wedding ring. I VS1 round cut 1.88 ct


----------



## eaf1973

Gorgeous!!! I love the split shank


----------



## love_addict919

allis217 said:


> L.O.V.E   Simple and elegant design. I love princess cut, too  Congrats!





foxgal said:


> Congratulations on your engagement!!!! Your ring is stunning and will look gorgeous on you for years to come!



Thank you both so much!


----------



## baghorr

Theren said:


> I've posted mine plenty of times.. But just cleaned it..



This is just beautiful.


----------



## lucydee

LVLov3r said:


> View attachment 2823196
> View attachment 2823197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wedding ring. I VS1 round cut 1.88 ct




Very beautiful!
Congrats!


----------



## StopHammertime

Mine is incredibly boring compared to yall's. I am not a big fan of diamonds and my fiancé knew this, so he got me a ring with sapphires instead we have been engaged for 2 years now, and he has recently been saying he's going to buy me another one. Too many people don't realize it's an engagement ring, he says LOL. For Christmas I'm pretty sure I'm getting the marquis cut ring I picked out on my birthday  anyway without further adieu, here it is...


----------



## TLeela

Beautiful rings, ladies!!!

happily married in aug this year &#128525;


----------



## kauaisailor

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 2814078
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my e-ring and wedding band.


I love your wedding band and e-ring!


----------



## Tina_Bina

StopHammertime said:


> Mine is incredibly boring compared to yall's. I am not a big fan of diamonds and my fiancé knew this, so he got me a ring with sapphires instead we have been engaged for 2 years now, and he has recently been saying he's going to buy me another one. Too many people don't realize it's an engagement ring, he says LOL. For Christmas I'm pretty sure I'm getting the marquis cut ring I picked out on my birthday  anyway without further adieu, here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826284




Congrats! I'm not a diamond fan either... So I wanted my main stone to be a paraiba!


----------



## eaf1973

Tina_Bina said:


> Congrats! I'm not a diamond fan either... So I wanted my main stone to be a paraiba!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826636




That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nexiv

Mrs.Baker-to-be said:


> Here's Mine!
> 
> Tiffany, 1.24ct, with my Ritani band, .96ct (16 diamonds)
> Pics are from my wedding in September.




I love this combination of plain band solitaire and eternity. It's just perfect!


----------



## MCF

StopHammertime said:


> Mine is incredibly boring compared to yall's. I am not a big fan of diamonds and my fiancé knew this, so he got me a ring with sapphires instead we have been engaged for 2 years now, and he has recently been saying he's going to buy me another one. Too many people don't realize it's an engagement ring, he says LOL. For Christmas I'm pretty sure I'm getting the marquis cut ring I picked out on my birthday  anyway without further adieu, here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826284



When I saw this I literally said out loud "OOOOOOHHH." I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## StopHammertime

MCF said:


> When I saw this I literally said out loud "OOOOOOHHH." I think it's gorgeous!




Awwe thank you  I love it, I thought he did an excellent job.


----------



## love_addict919

nexiv said:


> I love this combination of plain band solitaire and eternity. It's just perfect!




Stunning!!


----------



## chymera

nexiv said:


> I love this combination of plain band solitaire and eternity. It's just perfect!



Love this combination as well!


----------



## missyb

My engagement ring and wedding bands. I didn't go matchy matchy because I wanted to stack the bands


----------



## cmm62

missyb said:


> My engagement ring and wedding bands. I didn't go matchy matchy because I wanted to stack the bands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827236
> View attachment 2827237




Really cool combination! Love the versatility - really lovely.


----------



## kix55

nexiv said:


> I love this combination of plain band solitaire and eternity. It's just perfect!



I love your wedding band!! So classy and elegant! Is it a 2mm?


----------



## lovemybabes

diamondigrl1 said:


> Here's my E-ring its a Vs1 and I color 1.51 carat my ring size 6 in Platinum I love it just started back wearing because I lost 40 pounds and had to resize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128141;&#128141;&#128141;



Gorgeous!! Congrats on the 40 lbs, as well!!


----------



## HOLY_CHIC

Woweee, everyones rings are so beautiful! This is my first post & I thought i'd share my new Tiffany engagement ring - i'm recently engaged!


----------



## Jen123

HOLY_CHIC said:


> Woweee, everyones rings are so beautiful! This is my first post & I thought i'd share my new Tiffany engagement ring - i'm recently engaged!



That is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## HOLY_CHIC

Jen123 said:


> That is so gorgeous!!!


Thanks Jen, I love it too! I find i'm always distracted by it's sparkle and brilliance... I think my fiance did very well.


----------



## karo

HOLY_CHIC said:


> Woweee, everyones rings are so beautiful! This is my first post & I thought i'd share my new Tiffany engagement ring - i'm recently engaged!




Congratulations on your engagement and your stunning ring!


----------



## chymera

HOLY_CHIC said:


> Woweee, everyones rings are so beautiful! This is my first post & I thought i'd share my new Tiffany engagement ring - i'm recently engaged!



Love the simplicity! What are the specs of your diamond?


----------



## HOLY_CHIC

chymera said:


> Love the simplicity! What are the specs of your diamond?


Hi Chymera, my specs of my diamond are triple excellent, H colour, VS1 clarity and my diamond has medium fluorescence. It's so sparkly!


----------



## chymera

HOLY_CHIC said:


> Hi Chymera, my specs of my diamond are triple excellent, H colour, VS1 clarity and my diamond has medium fluorescence. It's so sparkly!



Thought so! I have xxx as well. The sparkle is crazy isn't it!


----------



## HOLY_CHIC

Thanks for your interest & lovely comments!


----------



## 26Alexandra

HOLY_CHIC said:


> Woweee, everyones rings are so beautiful! This is my first post & I thought i'd share my new Tiffany engagement ring - i'm recently engaged!




Your ring us gorgeous!


----------



## missyb

kix55 said:


> I love your wedding band!! So classy and elegant! Is it a 2mm?




I actually don't know. The plain platinum band was my grandmothers from the 40's. The other 2 bands are mine


----------



## simona monica

Circa2011 said:


> Hi ladies! My ring was a 20 year anniversary gift recently. I sold my ring 16 years ago when we were young and struggling. I have a beautiful band he bought me 8 or 9 years ago, I love it but it is too wide to wear with this new ring. I will post that later...it's worth seeing.  Stats: Cushion cut, 3.29 carat center stone, G color, VVS2, excellent cut, excellent polish, excellent symmetry. The band in the photo is my original band from 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792391
> View attachment 2792392


Your both rings are terrific)


----------



## lasska

My Portuguese Treasure gave me this.... 
Still remembering the moment when he put it on a table and asked me to open the box Pure beautiful sapphire and innocent clean diamonds


----------



## Thingofbeauty

So pretty!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Oh my god this is so pretty!!!


----------



## MCF

lasska said:


> My Portuguese Treasure gave me this....
> Still remembering the moment when he put it on a table and asked me to open the box Pure beautiful sapphire and innocent clean diamonds



Beautiful! Do you call your fiance/husband My Portuguese Treasure? I call my husband My Scottish Treasure!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Here is my recent reset by Victor Canera.  Jocelyn with Scalloped Basket.  I am in love with it.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ oh it is stunning!!!


----------



## Dany_37

EpiFanatic said:


> Here is my recent reset by Victor Canera.  Jocelyn with Scalloped Basket.  I am in love with it.


 
Just to die for!!!


----------



## Dany_37

HOLY_CHIC said:


> Woweee, everyones rings are so beautiful! This is my first post & I thought i'd share my new Tiffany engagement ring - i'm recently engaged!


 

WOWZA!!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ what are the specs if you don't mind me asking


----------



## lasska

MCF said:


> Beautiful! Do you call your fiance/husband My Portuguese Treasure? I call my husband My Scottish Treasure!



Yup! He happened to be a Portuguese, and very rare one  So he is My Treasure (geeezz...i am sounds like a Gollum!).


----------



## lazeny

My new reset.

Please excuse the pudgy hands w/ rashes. I just came from the beach and suffering through serious sunburn.


----------



## lazeny

View from the side.


----------



## lazeny

With my channel set anniversary ring.


----------



## lazeny

With my wedding band.

Edit: so sorry I can't figure out how to upload multiple pictures in one reply here in Android.


----------



## RACHEY07

Just got mine cleaned! So in love...


----------



## karo

EpiFanatic said:


> Here is my recent reset by Victor Canera.  Jocelyn with Scalloped Basket.  I am in love with it.




Stunning!


----------



## Molls

lasska said:


> My Portuguese Treasure gave me this....
> Still remembering the moment when he put it on a table and asked me to open the box Pure beautiful sapphire and innocent clean diamonds



Your ring is just stunning!!!


----------



## lasska

Molls said:


> Your ring is just stunning!!!


Thank you! I am in love with blue stones..


----------



## Molls

lasska said:


> Thank you! I am in love with blue stones..



Me too! My engagement ring is a sapphire with diamonds as well!


----------



## EpiFanatic

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^ what are the specs if you don't mind me asking



If you are asking about my VC reset,
2.59, F, VS1, GIA, 3X


----------



## EpiFanatic

Dany_37 said:


> Just to die for!!!



Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

karo said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!!


----------



## karo

lazeny said:


> My new reset.
> 
> Please excuse the pudgy hands w/ rashes. I just came from the beach and suffering through serious sunburn.


Love your three stone ring! Such a classic! Gorgeous!


----------



## littleblackbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Here is my recent reset by Victor Canera.  Jocelyn with Scalloped Basket.  I am in love with it.



STUNNING! Looks simply perfect on your hand.


----------



## raerae84120

Just got engaged last night!!!! The ring is one of Vera Wang collection from Zales.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

raerae84120 said:


> Just got engaged last night!!!! The ring is one of Vera Wang collection from Zales.


Congrats! This is so delicate and pretty!


----------



## TLeela

Oh wow!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## 26Alexandra

raerae84120 said:


> Just got engaged last night!!!! The ring is one of Vera Wang collection from Zales.




Congratulations!&#128522;


----------



## etk123

raerae84120 said:


> Just got engaged last night!!!! The ring is one of Vera Wang collection from Zales.




So pretty! Congratulations!!


----------



## shortsweetness

I've been lurking for a while and now I can finally post. My bf (now fiancé!) proposed last night. I was completely shocked.


----------



## SouthTampa

shortsweetness said:


> I've been lurking for a while and now I can finally post. My bf (now fiancé!) proposed last night. I was completely shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838701
> View attachment 2838701


Congrats!   The ring is stunning!


----------



## amber88

We chose the stone, the setting, the design..very happy!


----------



## Minionlove

shortsweetness said:


> I've been lurking for a while and now I can finally post. My bf (now fiancé!) proposed last night. I was completely shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838701
> View attachment 2838701




Congratulations!! Very pretty


----------



## Minionlove

amber88 said:


> We chose the stone, the setting, the design..very happy!




I love it!!!! Congrats


----------



## Thingofbeauty

amber88 said:


> We chose the stone, the setting, the design..very happy!


Oh my God. This is stunning!

Much more pics please!


----------



## Docjeun

Congratulations to all you newly engaged ladies, your rings are beautiful!


----------



## Staci_W

amber88 said:


> We chose the stone, the setting, the design..very happy!



Wow beautiful


----------



## Operasoprano1

It's a Tiffany & Co Classic style ring in 9.50 platinum!


----------



## beastofthefields

EpiFanatic said:


> Here is my recent reset by Victor Canera.  Jocelyn with Scalloped Basket.  I am in love with it.



Crumbs, this is stunning.  So pretty.


----------



## beastofthefields

Tina_Bina said:


> Congrats! I'm not a diamond fan either... So I wanted my main stone to be a paraiba!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826636



Wow this is beautiful - and I love how you've matched your nails to the green stone.  Really pretty


----------



## lucydee

EpiFanatic said:


> Here is my recent reset by Victor Canera.  Jocelyn with Scalloped Basket.  I am in love with it.



Such a Gorgeous Ring!
Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## ame

EpiFanatic said:


> Here is my recent reset by Victor Canera.  Jocelyn with Scalloped Basket.  I am in love with it.



Oohhh these are AMAZING photos! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## htabby

EpiFanatic said:


> Here is my recent reset by Victor Canera.  Jocelyn with Scalloped Basket.  I am in love with it.


So pretty - love the double prongs!!!!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Christmas Eve and I'm extremely excited! 
My gorgeous husband has no problem with upgrading the original stone from my engagement ring. He always knew I didn't love it and was always a bit 'meh' toward it. The actual metal of the ring (18ct white gold) I have a deep emotional attachment. 
So, going from a 1.01ct, G, SI1, princess cut and bit too deep so looked like a .75ct.. 

The princess appeals to my obsession with symmetry and 90 degree angles

I now will have 2.22ct, E, SI1 (was pleasantly surprised as looking through a x10loupe was very, very clean. 1.01 ratio, VG polish, cut and symmetry.


The diamond is held by that paperclip like device and not my actual setting..


----------



## EpiFanatic

ame said:


> Oohhh these are AMAZING photos! GORGEOUS!!!



Thanks Ame.  I'm shameless, posting these pics every where.    Btw, I sent JewelerOntheRoof a question about their bands.  We'll see!


----------



## Julide

StylishFarmer said:


> Christmas Eve and I'm extremely excited!
> My gorgeous husband has no problem with upgrading the original stone from my engagement ring. He always knew I didn't love it and was always a bit 'meh' toward it. The actual metal of the ring (18ct white gold) I have a deep emotional attachment.
> So, going from a 1.01ct, G, SI1, princess cut and bit too deep so looked like a .75ct..
> 
> The princess appeals to my obsession with symmetry and 90 degree angles
> 
> I now will have 2.22ct, E, SI1 (was pleasantly surprised as looking through a x10loupe was very, very clean. 1.01 ratio, VG polish, cut and symmetry.
> 
> 
> The diamond is held by that paperclip like device and not my actual setting..



Beautiful stone! I can't wait to see it set! Congrats!!!


----------



## ame

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks Ame.  I'm shameless, posting these pics every where.    Btw, I sent JewelerOntheRoof a question about their bands.  We'll see!



Oh you can be as shameless as you want!!!

I am still waffling between the 1 and 1.5.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Julide said:


> Beautiful stone! I can't wait to see it set! Congrats!!!



Thank you. I still feel giddy!


----------



## lucydee

StylishFarmer said:


> Christmas Eve and I'm extremely excited!
> My gorgeous husband has no problem with upgrading the original stone from my engagement ring. He always knew I didn't love it and was always a bit 'meh' toward it. The actual metal of the ring (18ct white gold) I have a deep emotional attachment.
> So, going from a 1.01ct, G, SI1, princess cut and bit too deep so looked like a .75ct..
> 
> The princess appeals to my obsession with symmetry and 90 degree angles
> 
> I now will have 2.22ct, E, SI1 (was pleasantly surprised as looking through a x10loupe was very, very clean. 1.01 ratio, VG polish, cut and symmetry.
> 
> 
> The diamond is held by that paperclip like device and not my actual setting..




StylishFarmer, 
This diamond is gorgeous!  It is a beautiful diamond.  I cannot wait to see how you set it.
Congrats and happy holidays!


----------



## 515lvlover

Engaged on Christmas morning!


----------



## misscocktail

Congratulations!! It looks stunning! Merry Christmas!!xxx


----------



## Brioche

Congrats, 515lvlover! The ring is beautiful.


----------



## ame

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ awwww congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

lucydee said:


> StylishFarmer,
> This diamond is gorgeous!  It is a beautiful diamond.  I cannot wait to see how you set it.
> Congrats and happy holidays!



Thank you lucydee. The stone will be flanked by tapered baguettes, corner bezel ( to protect coeners). A timeless design &#128512;


----------



## 515lvlover

misscocktail said:


> Congratulations!! It looks stunning! Merry Christmas!!xxx




Thank you Merry Christmas!


----------



## StylishFarmer

lucydee said:


> StylishFarmer,
> This diamond is gorgeous!  It is a beautiful diamond.  I cannot wait to see how you set it.
> Congrats and happy holidays!



Thank you lucydee. The stone will be flanked by tapered baguettes, corner bezel ( to protect coeners). A timeless design &#128512;


----------



## Thingofbeauty

515lvlover said:


> Engaged on Christmas morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842049


How romantic! Congrats on your engagement and your lovely lovely ring.


----------



## chymera

StylishFarmer said:


> Christmas Eve and I'm extremely excited!
> My gorgeous husband has no problem with upgrading the original stone from my engagement ring. He always knew I didn't love it and was always a bit 'meh' toward it. The actual metal of the ring (18ct white gold) I have a deep emotional attachment.
> So, going from a 1.01ct, G, SI1, princess cut and bit too deep so looked like a .75ct..
> 
> The princess appeals to my obsession with symmetry and 90 degree angles
> 
> I now will have 2.22ct, E, SI1 (was pleasantly surprised as looking through a x10loupe was very, very clean. 1.01 ratio, VG polish, cut and symmetry.
> 
> 
> The diamond is held by that paperclip like device and not my actual setting..


----------



## StylishFarmer

chymera said:


>



  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; you!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

515lvlover said:


> Engaged on Christmas morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842049



Congrats! Lovely ring!


----------



## bmatencio

TaraP said:


> Hi ladies! I love looking at all of your beautiful sparkly rings.. You guys have such great taste.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a new setting for my ring and finally did it..
> 
> 
> 
> This was the before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after:




Beautiful TaraP!


----------



## TaraP

bmatencio said:


> Beautiful TaraP!



Thank you so much *bmatencio*! 

I have an updated pic with my band... It fits perfectly under the other ring..


----------



## 515lvlover

Thingofbeauty said:


> How romantic! Congrats on your engagement and your lovely lovely ring.




Thank you! Can't stop staring at it!


----------



## SarahLVoe

Thought I'd post mine. I really enjoy seeing all your beautiful rings ladies!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

SarahLVoe said:


> Thought I'd post mine. I really enjoy seeing all your beautiful rings ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843163




Pretty! Is that 3 pieces or one?


----------



## Minionlove

515lvlover said:


> Engaged on Christmas morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842049




Congratulations!! Love your ring and your nails


----------



## floatinglili

lasska said:


> My Portuguese Treasure gave me this....
> Still remembering the moment when he put it on a table and asked me to open the box Pure beautiful sapphire and innocent clean diamonds


WOW! That is a beautifully proportioned ring! It look fabulous on your hand!
Your man has quite an eye!!


----------



## saligator

Love your upgrade!


----------



## karylicious

Gorgeous upgrade!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Been married for years but here's mine.


----------



## chessmont

mzbrown1103 said:


> Been married for years but here's mine.



lovely


----------



## mzbrown1103

chessmont said:


> lovely


Thanks!


----------



## Jen123

I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years! 






And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum


----------



## sb1212

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714




I love the simplicity of your ring.  That's what I want to get when I want to trade in my mounting. What size is your diamond if you don't mind sharing


----------



## Jen123

sb1212 said:


> I love the simplicity of your ring.  That's what I want to get when I want to trade in my mounting. What size is your diamond if you don't mind sharing



Thank you!! the setting is by c gonshor and they make it in rose gold, platinum and yellow gold! my sparkly is 2.09 carats and my ring is sized at 5.5.


----------



## karo

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714




Congratulations!!! Stunning ring!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714




Congratulations, jen! Your ring is stunning. I love the double claw prongs. It's beautiful!!


----------



## Jen123

karo said:


> Congratulations!!! Stunning ring!





justpeachy4397 said:


> Congratulations, jen! Your ring is stunning. I love the double claw prongs. It's beautiful!!



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Jen your ring is absolutely gorgeous! Simple and yet so extraordinary!


----------



## littleblackbag

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714



Beautiful ring, gorgeous bag


----------



## ame

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714



Absolutely AMAZING. I love the setting.


----------



## htabby

@Jen123 - Very pretty - I love your ring!!!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

sb1212 said:


> I love the simplicity of your ring.  That's what I want to get when I want to trade in my mounting. What size is your diamond if you don't mind sharing


So very pretty!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Don't know how this happened! 

You ring is lovely Saligator. What are the specs???


----------



## saligator

I just got an upgrade!


----------



## cung

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714



Simply stunning


----------



## mzbrown1103

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714


Beautiful!


----------



## saligator

Thingofbeauty said:


> You ring is lovely Saligator. What are the specs???



Thanks....spready 2.52 carat (12x7.7) orange brown pear (excellent cut, polish, slight inclusion) with another 1.5 carat champagne halo/band.


----------



## manmanyyoyo

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714


 
your ring is so beautiful ,Congratulations


----------



## periogirl28

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714



Oh so lovely! The setting is simply beautiful, congrats!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

saligator said:


> i just got an upgrade!



stunning!


----------



## Jen123

littleblackbag said:


> Beautiful ring, gorgeous bag





ame said:


> Absolutely AMAZING. I love the setting.





htabby said:


> @Jen123 - Very pretty - I love your ring!!!!!





cung said:


> Simply stunning





mzbrown1103 said:


> Beautiful!





manmanyyoyo said:


> your ring is so beautiful ,Congratulations



Thank you so much ladies!!!  I am super excited!!!


----------



## megan4

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714




Your ring is amazing!  Do you mind sharing the style number?  I tried looking through c gonshor's website with no luck.  Thank you!


----------



## chessmont

saligator said:


> I just got an upgrade!
> 
> Beautiful and very unique with the color!


----------



## pia_mak

Here's my stack.  I've been married for 2 years now and for Xmas my husband bought me the middle half eternity ring with 7 diamonds to symbolise the 7 vows we took on our wedding day. I was so surprised!  Love looking at all the beautiful rings on here so thought I'd finally post mine!


----------



## Jen123

megan4 said:


> Your ring is amazing!  Do you mind sharing the style number?  I tried looking through c gonshor's website with no luck.  Thank you!



I'm sorry Megan I have no idea what the style number is... you could try calling Diamonds Direct and asking them since it was purchased from their store. Let me know if you find it!


----------



## The_pink_house3

Been married a little over a year late poster, long time creeper!! Lol!


----------



## The_pink_house3

Sorry for the gross dried out hands! I'm an over washer due to work


----------



## juicyfabulous

All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!


----------



## Jen123

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761




Beautiful!!


----------



## htabby

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761


So beautiful - my favorite cut of diamond!!!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

saligator said:


> I just got an upgrade!





My, oh my! How stunning is your ring???


----------



## StylishFarmer

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761





OMG!!! The clean lines and uncomplicated design is &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## bmatencio

TaraP said:


> Thank you so much *bmatencio*!
> 
> I have an updated pic with my band... It fits perfectly under the other ring..



I LOVE IT!!! Looks great!  I just upgraded my setting (still waiting for it to be done) and I could never find a band that matched with it.  My new ring finally will have a band that fits perfectly too.  The little things


----------



## Thingofbeauty

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761


I love it!

Details! 

Specs!


----------



## mzbrown1103

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761


Stunning!


----------



## kaitydid

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761



I normally don't like this cut, but your ring is so beautiful! What a gorgeous, elegant set!


----------



## NJU73K

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761



Such a beautiful ring, my fave cut!
I also have an emerald engagement ring, but with a plain band. &#10084;


----------



## karo

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761




Love your ring!!!


----------



## MatAllston

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761



OMG!!! Your ring is to die for. If you don't mind, can you post more modeling pics? 
What is the size of your finger and the size of the emerald? You ring is one of my favorites on TPF.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761


 My favorite cut! Beautiful!!!


----------



## TaraP

bmatencio said:


> I LOVE IT!!! Looks great!  I just upgraded my setting (still waiting for it to be done) and I could never find a band that matched with it.  My new ring finally will have a band that fits perfectly too.  The little things



Thanks so much!

OMG, how much longer do you have to wait? I can't wait to see. 
I bet that it will be so beautiful & sparkly... 
I'm so happy for you that you were finally able to find the perfect match.Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## Humiz

I have been married for just over two years! The wedding set is from a jewellers in the uk and the band is from Tiffany&co


----------



## Docjeun

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761


That is just Gorgeous, can't think of a better word!!


----------



## NaturalRox

Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread! 

My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!

The specs are: 
Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
E Color
VS2
Triple Excellent
Faint Fluorescence
Tiffany style setting in Platinum

For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!

I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.


----------



## Jen123

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.



oh my goodness congratulations!!!!!! that is a stunner!!!


----------



## ame

Wow! That's a gorgeous ring--beautiful stone!


----------



## cmm62

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.




Amazing stone!!! Congrats to you and yours - enjoy all the fun of your engagement!


----------



## Julide

Humiz said:


> I have been married for just over two years! The wedding set is from a jewellers in the uk and the band is from Tiffany&co



Congrats on being married for two years!! Your set goes so well together! Was the I love you written on?


----------



## Julide

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.



Congrats on your engagement!!! If you don't mind sharing. What size is your finger? I can't wait to see your ring paired with an eternity band!!


----------



## Humiz

Hey Julide, Thanks for your sweet comments. The Tiffany band was bought with the "i love you" pre written.


----------



## bmatencio

TaraP said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, how much longer do you have to wait? I can't wait to see.
> 
> I bet that it will be so beautiful & sparkly...
> 
> I'm so happy for you that you were finally able to find the perfect match.Congrats on the upgrade!




Yay! I picked it up today and will have to wait a bit for the band so have a plain band until then  I love it!!! So sparkly indeed, however I may have them see if they can set the diamond lower into the halo - a little high for ky liking right now.


----------



## lovemybabes

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.



GOOD gracious! What a gorgeous ring! Oh, the size.  I need this in my life. LOL!!


----------



## chymera

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.



MY GOSH! Stunning! 
Triple excellent as well!!!!


----------



## chymera

bmatencio said:


> Yay! I picked it up today and will have to wait a bit for the band so have a plain band until then  I love it!!! So sparkly indeed, however I may have them see if they can set the diamond lower into the halo - a little high for ky liking right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850501



Love this setting. I like high settings as well!


----------



## chymera

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761



LOVEEE! Congrats


----------



## chymera

Humiz said:


> I have been married for just over two years! The wedding set is from a jewellers in the uk and the band is from Tiffany&co



Love this. Inscription is super cute!


----------



## chymera

The_pink_house3 said:


> Sorry for the gross dried out hands! I'm an over washer due to work



Beautiful!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.




Absolutely Fantastic ring!! Congratulations!


----------



## cung

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.



Wow, that's def. a stunner! Congrats in your engagement. Couldn't wait to see this beauty pairing with an eternity band


----------



## sorsara

here are my rings, 
 I didn't get the typical solitaire ring. I got two bands instead. a cartier trinity band and a Tiffany eternity band.
 and I just love the mismatched look


----------



## karo

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.




Congratulations! Stunning ring!


----------



## karo

sorsara said:


> here are my rings,
> I didn't get the typical solitaire ring. I got two bands instead. a cartier trinity band and a Tiffany eternity band.
> and I just love the mismatched look




Love your rings and how they look together!


----------



## hopingoneday

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.




Warmest congratulations on your engagement and what a beauty of a ring!!


----------



## 26Alexandra

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.




Your ring is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Happy new year to all. Lovely rings everyone


----------



## TaraP

bmatencio said:


> Yay! I picked it up today and will have to wait a bit for the band so have a plain band until then  I love it!!! So sparkly indeed, however I may have them see if they can set the diamond lower into the halo - a little high for ky liking right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850501



Oh my goodness, it's gorgeous! So sparkly, exactly what every girl wants.

From the pic, the diamond looks beautiful in the halo. You don't what it too low in the halo, the diamond is the star of the ring.

Congrats!


----------



## mzbrown1103

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Dany_37

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.



It is just amazing!  No words!!


----------



## TaraP

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.



Congrats! That is one stunning ring!


----------



## NaturalRox

Ladies, thanks for your kind comments about my ring!  I've been feeling good all weekend! LOL

Julide, I totally meant to include my ring size in my original post but I forgot.  The ring is a size 6.

And the stone is GIA-certified, too.

Off to look at more e-ring eye candy from this thread...  
​


----------



## Cc1213

Here's my baby! My FI designed it himself . Not sure on the specs, but it's a great quality diamond, and is so perfect for my hand!


----------



## chymera

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2852667
> 
> Here's my baby! My FI designed it himself . Not sure on the specs, but it's a great quality diamond, and is so perfect for my hand!



Very uunique! I love it


----------



## mrsMsunshine

I am new to this thread and I have been married now for almost three years. I am 24 and got married when I was 21! &#128569;

Here's my simple engagement ring together with my band.


----------



## shortsweetness

SouthTampa said:


> Congrats!   The ring is stunning!







Minionlove said:


> Congratulations!! Very pretty




Thanks ladies!  I'm still over the moon. I can't stop looking at the ring and smiling at my fiancé.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mrsMsunshine said:


> I am new to this thread and I have been married now for almost three years. I am 24 and got married when I was 21! &#128569;
> 
> Here's my simple engagement ring together with my band.


 
Gorgeous set! Simple and elegant. I love the band too.


----------



## mrsMsunshine

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gorgeous set! Simple and elegant. I love the band too.




Thank you! The band is made of Tungsten. They said tungsten cannot be scratched and DH wants the black-ish color of the material as he never wears gold or platinum so we opted it.


----------



## justpeachy4397

shortsweetness said:


> Thanks ladies!  I'm still over the moon. I can't stop looking at the ring and smiling at my fiancé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853041




Love! What nail polish is that?


----------



## shortsweetness

justpeachy4397 said:


> Love! What nail polish is that?




Thank you!! It's actually 2 gel colors painted for an ombré/gradient effect. Not sure of the named but if you in NYC, Yukie Nails is the salon that did it.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

shortsweetness said:


> Thanks ladies!  I'm still over the moon. I can't stop looking at the ring and smiling at my fiancé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853041


Amazing sparkler and super beautiful manicure! Looks so good on you, congrats!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.



So pretty!


----------



## NaturalRox

mrsMsunshine said:


> I am new to this thread and I have been married now for almost three years. I am 24 and got married when I was 21! &#128569;
> 
> Here's my simple engagement ring together with my band.



I really love your set! It looks so pretty together!


----------



## Teacher girl

i got engaged in Christmas Eve and I love my ring!! He did a great job designing it!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Jen123 said:


> I'm so happy to post here after following the thread for like 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 2846712
> 
> View attachment 2846713
> 
> 
> And of course a shot with my bag since it is purseforum
> 
> View attachment 2846714



Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.


WOW! Its beautiful!


----------



## NYC Chicky

Love everyone's ring and thanks to all the ladies who have shared. It helped me to get ideas for what I wanted when I was looking to upgrade. Sharing mine... 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Tried lots of bands...including pics because I found it hard to see the solitaire with different bands and what it would look like together. I was considering the channel set band and milgrain band and shared setting (Al three different sizes) but ultimately decided to go with the 3mm shared setting half circle.  Sorry for the bad pics...haven't mastered the art of taking good pictures of my ring!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

NaturalRox said:


> I really love your set! It looks so pretty together!




Thank you so much! Giggles. Sometimes I wonder if both look too simple but then I remember it's the whole point. &#128517;


----------



## StylishFarmer

NYC Chicky said:


> Love everyone's ring and thanks to all the ladies who have shared. It helped me to get ideas for what I wanted when I was looking to upgrade. Sharing mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854620
> View attachment 2854622
> View attachment 2854623
> View attachment 2854624
> View attachment 2854625
> 
> 
> Tried lots of bands...including pics because I found it hard to see the solitaire with different bands and what it would look like together. I was considering the channel set band and milgrain band and shared setting (Al three different sizes) but ultimately decided to go with the 3mm shared setting half circle.  Sorry for the bad pics...haven't mastered the art of taking good pictures of my ring!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854627
> View attachment 2854629




Beautiful! And your Roadster is DIVINE


----------



## lovemybabes

mrsMsunshine said:


> I am new to this thread and I have been married now for almost three years. I am 24 and got married when I was 21! &#128569;
> 
> Here's my simple engagement ring together with my band.



This is so elegant.  LOVE!!


----------



## lovemybabes

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2852667
> 
> Here's my baby! My FI designed it himself . Not sure on the specs, but it's a great quality diamond, and is so perfect for my hand!



This is so unique. I love the detail!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## NaturalRox

NYC Chicky said:


> Love everyone's ring and thanks to all the ladies who have shared. It helped me to get ideas for what I wanted when I was looking to upgrade. Sharing mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854620
> View attachment 2854622
> View attachment 2854623
> View attachment 2854624
> View attachment 2854625
> 
> 
> Tried lots of bands...including pics because I found it hard to see the solitaire with different bands and what it would look like together. I was considering the channel set band and milgrain band and shared setting (Al three different sizes) but ultimately decided to go with the 3mm shared setting half circle.  Sorry for the bad pics...haven't mastered the art of taking good pictures of my ring!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854627
> View attachment 2854629


@ NYC Chicky, your rings are beautiful!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

lovemybabes said:


> This is so unique. I love the detail!!! So pretty!!!




Thank you, you are so kind!


----------



## bassoonage

Here is my new Ritani ring in Platinum and the matching band in white gold. . The diamond is 6.75 ct and was my Grandma's diamond in her wedding ring.


----------



## NYC Chicky

NaturalRox said:


> @ NYC Chicky, your rings are beautiful!







StylishFarmer said:


> Beautiful! And your Roadster is DIVINE




Thank you - so sweet!!


----------



## redwood66

I posted before but my pics are gone now.  2.20 GIA L antique cushion in a platinum antique style halo.


----------



## Jen123

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Your ring is gorgeous!




Thank you dear!!


----------



## MJDaisy

hi everyone! I wanted to share my new wedding set! I got married last year but just got my wedding set on Xmas Eve. it's a double halo white gold ring and a rosegold wedding band. the woman selling us the rings couldn't understand why I wanted to mix metals, but that is just what I wanted


----------



## ulla

OMG! I'm speechless 


redwood66 said:


> I posted before but my pics are gone now.  2.20 GIA L antique cushion in a platinum antique style halo.


----------



## ShyShy

I like coming back to check out this thread from time to time.  Been married for 11 years, here is my set.  The bracelet is in the same design.  I love it still, till this day.


----------



## StylishFarmer

ShyShy said:


> I like coming back to check out this thread from time to time.  Been married for 11 years, here is my set.  The bracelet is in the same design.  I love it still, till this day.





Oh oh oh oh! This set speaks to me! Exquisite doesn't begin to describe your jewels


----------



## Mcandy

Hay i wish for a diamond ring right now just looking at all your diamond ring photos..sigh..


----------



## ShyShy

StylishFarmer said:


> Oh oh oh oh! This set speaks to me! Exquisite doesn't begin to describe your jewels



Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## sniderms

Late post but my " thank you for putting up with me for 10 years " upgrade!! Love it ...very good hubs!


----------



## sniderms

One more..


----------



## 26Alexandra

sniderms said:


> One more..




Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## varvara

Dear ladies... So much bling! Lovely... Congrats!!! Here my contribution- my new "everyday" setting- i chose this over my 6 ct solitaire for everyday wear... For special occassions i pull out the biggie, but i find this one to be more "safe" to run errands in... Its all Cartier- bands and ring- the ring was custom made - center stone is a VVS2 old brilliant cut 3.5 ct.


----------



## varvara




----------



## karo

sniderms said:


> Late post but my " thank you for putting up with me for 10 years " upgrade!! Love it ...very good hubs!




Stunning!!! More pics please &#128522;


----------



## karo

varvara said:


> Dear ladies... So much bling! Lovely... Congrats!!! Here my contribution- my new "everyday" setting- i chose this over my 6 ct solitaire for everyday wear... For special occassions i pull out the biggie, but i find this one to be more "safe" to run errands in... Its all Cartier- bands and ring- the ring was custom made - center stone is a VVS2 old brilliant cut 3.5 ct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858809




Gorgeous! Love your bands too!


----------



## chessmont

sniderms said:


> Late post but my " thank you for putting up with me for 10 years " upgrade!! Love it ...very good hubs!



Wow beautiful!  Can't imagine what I should get for putting up with 27 years


----------



## leemeiko

whoops said:


> Yay! I can now contribute this this thread:
> 
> Setting: Tacori 2639rd75 Plain Shank Halo in 18k White Gold
> Diamond: 1.25 Carats Hearts & Arrows F VS1 Canadian Diamond
> Ring Size: 5.25



I'm only quoting to bookmark. It's so pretty!!!


----------



## leemeiko

Beautiful!


----------



## leemeiko

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.
> 3.67 center
> I color VS1



Beautiful!


----------



## shineeday

Hey all. New to group... just signed up a min. ago. Stats on my E ring 3.09ct center diamond set in platinum with bar baguettes and rounds. Band with out center stone is 1.15cts ring size 6.5. 

I need help choosing a band ladies...we will be getting married at city at the end of February. Thanks.


----------



## leemeiko

nwhite said:


> Pics of my ring with my new camera.



Beautiful! Can you take a side view?


----------



## Swanky

leemeiko said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!




shineeday said:


> Hey all. New to group... just signed up a min. ago. Stats on my E ring 3.09ct center diamond set in platinum with bar baguettes and rounds. Band with out center stone is 1.15cts ring size 6.5.
> 
> I need help choosing a band ladies...we will be getting married at city at the end of February. Thanks.



Beautiful congrats!  Please post a little more so you can start your own thread for advice


----------



## shineeday

SMO3 I love the simple beauty of your ring....elegance at its best.


----------



## shineeday

Leemeiko....it's a real beauty....when did you receive it?


----------



## SunBunny

sniderms said:


> Late post but my " thank you for putting up with me for 10 years " upgrade!! Love it ...very good hubs!




Wow, so incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

NYC Chicky said:


> Love everyone's ring and thanks to all the ladies who have shared. It helped me to get ideas for what I wanted when I was looking to upgrade. Sharing mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854620
> View attachment 2854622
> View attachment 2854623
> View attachment 2854624
> View attachment 2854625
> 
> 
> Tried lots of bands...including pics because I found it hard to see the solitaire with different bands and what it would look like together. I was considering the channel set band and milgrain band and shared setting (Al three different sizes) but ultimately decided to go with the 3mm shared setting half circle.  Sorry for the bad pics...haven't mastered the art of taking good pictures of my ring!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854627
> View attachment 2854629




Your ring & set are SO GORGEOUS!


----------



## NYC Chicky

justpeachy4397 said:


> Your ring & set are SO GORGEOUS!




You're very sweet -  Thx so much!


----------



## StylishFarmer

varvara said:


> Dear ladies... So much bling! Lovely... Congrats!!! Here my contribution- my new "everyday" setting- i chose this over my 6 ct solitaire for everyday wear... For special occassions i pull out the biggie, but i find this one to be more "safe" to run errands in... Its all Cartier- bands and ring- the ring was custom made - center stone is a VVS2 old brilliant cut 3.5 ct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858809



You MUST post pics of your 6ct. MUST &#128513;


----------



## periogirl28

varvara said:


> Dear ladies... So much bling! Lovely... Congrats!!! Here my contribution- my new "everyday" setting- i chose this over my 6 ct solitaire for everyday wear... For special occassions i pull out the biggie, but i find this one to be more "safe" to run errands in... Its all Cartier- bands and ring- the ring was custom made - center stone is a VVS2 old brilliant cut 3.5 ct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858809



This is a lovely set! What is the colour of the centre stone please? I think we are twins on the larger eternity band.


----------



## Bsb.princess

I just got engaged!!!!! It was over the holidays. So lucky! I got my dream ring!!!! The Tiffany Soleste. It's stunning. The one picture is clearly blurry, but it shows how much it can sparkle in certain lighting. I can't get over it. I just keep staring at my hand


----------



## horse17

Bsb.princess said:


> I just got engaged!!!!! It was over the holidays. So lucky! I got my dream ring!!!! The Tiffany Soleste. It's stunning. The one picture is clearly blurry, but it shows how much it can sparkle in certain lighting. I can't get over it. I just keep staring at my hand
> 
> View attachment 2861244
> View attachment 2861245


that is so beautiful!..Congratulations!.......it looks wonderful on you!.


----------



## CT cake

horse17 said:


> that is so beautiful!..Congratulations!.......it looks wonderful on you!.


Nice, really...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Bsb.princess said:


> I just got engaged!!!!! It was over the holidays. So lucky! I got my dream ring!!!! The Tiffany Soleste. It's stunning. The one picture is clearly blurry, but it shows how much it can sparkle in certain lighting. I can't get over it. I just keep staring at my hand
> 
> View attachment 2861244
> View attachment 2861245



COngrats! Its beautiful!


----------



## CT cake

justpeachy4397 said:


> Your ring & set are SO GORGEOUS!



your ring is nice , i like


----------



## NYC Chicky

Bsb.princess said:


> I just got engaged!!!!! It was over the holidays. So lucky! I got my dream ring!!!! The Tiffany Soleste. It's stunning. The one picture is clearly blurry, but it shows how much it can sparkle in certain lighting. I can't get over it. I just keep staring at my hand
> 
> View attachment 2861244
> View attachment 2861245




Gorgeous and sparkly!!


----------



## Bsb.princess

Thank you, all!


----------



## ame

Bsb.princess said:


> I just got engaged!!!!! It was over the holidays. So lucky! I got my dream ring!!!! The Tiffany Soleste. It's stunning. The one picture is clearly blurry, but it shows how much it can sparkle in certain lighting. I can't get over it. I just keep staring at my hand
> 
> View attachment 2861244
> View attachment 2861245



YAY Congratulations!!!!


----------



## alessia70

ShyShy said:


> I like coming back to check out this thread from time to time.  Been married for 11 years, here is my set.  The bracelet is in the same design.  I love it still, till this day.



Wow! What a nice diamond! May i ask what the carat weight is and the cut? It looks like a princess or radiant?


----------



## ame

Angelaqt89 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> Its a Tressa 14kt White Gold Cushion! I saw it and fell in love with it, and my BF propose to be on the spot lol. It was made @ Phoenix Roze! they custom make all their jewelry or can make replicas similar to a particular piece you like. Give them a call today at 212.255.2362 for your free consultation or come by their location 21 8th Avenue Between Jane and W12 in the West Village New York, NY 10014. www.phoenixroze.com/


LOVELY. I really like that setting too.


----------



## Whisker0

Here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on New Years Eve


----------



## ame

That's a BEAUTE!


----------



## NaturalRox

Whisker0 said:


> Here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on New Years Eve
> 
> View attachment 2862107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862110



What a beautiful, intricate setting! Congratulations on your engagement!

Btw, we are engagement twins - my fiancé proposed on NYE as well.


----------



## CT cake

Whisker0 said:


> Here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on New Years Eve
> 
> View attachment 2862107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862110




bueaty,   which brand?  very nice.


----------



## pinky7129

Whisker0 said:


> Here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on New Years Eve
> 
> View attachment 2862107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862110




Love the detail!!!


----------



## Whisker0

CT cake said:


> bueaty,   which brand?  very nice.




Thank you! It's Verragio


----------



## CT cake

Whisker0 said:


> Here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on New Years Eve
> 
> View attachment 2862107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862110





Whisker0 said:


> Thank you! It's Verragio



wow, i just check this brand ring,  all are very very nice.


----------



## Elle_Kay

nc.girl said:


> Wow, your ring is absolutely stunning!!! I've been waiting to see this one for awhile! I love everything about it...serious sparkle factor! Congrats; glad you're so happy with it!


I love the basket design of your ring, really beautiful!


----------



## Elle_Kay

StylishFarmer said:


> You MUST post pics of your 6ct. MUST &#128513;


^ I agree!!!  This is really beautiful in it's own right.  But would love to see the big bling too


----------



## Bsb.princess

Whisker0 said:


> Here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on New Years Eve
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862110




So pretty!!!! Congratulations!!!! Mine was on Dec 27th. Yay for holiday time engagements!!!


----------



## cung

Whisker0 said:


> Here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on New Years Eve
> 
> View attachment 2862107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862110



wow, it's stunning. Congrats on your engagement ring


----------



## The_pink_house3

Gorgeous!! Congratulations


----------



## The_pink_house3

So beautiful!!! Wowza!


----------



## lovemybabes

whisker0 said:


> here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on new years eve
> 
> View attachment 2862107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862110



gorgeous!!


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

Whisker0 said:


> Here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on New Years Eve
> 
> View attachment 2862107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862110


Congratulations! Beautiful ring, love all the detail!


----------



## baglover4ever

Whisker0 said:


> Here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on New Years Eve
> 
> View attachment 2862107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862110



Lovely!! can we know the specs? =)


----------



## Whisker0

baglover4ever said:


> Lovely!! can we know the specs? =)





Of course! The center diamond is 1.4 c, F color, VS2


----------



## CT cake

Whisker0 said:


> Of course! The center diamond is 1.4 c, F color, VS2


that ring is really very nice.


----------



## MojoandMe

Married for 11 years and never got the chance to post my set... Engagement, Anniversary, and Wedding...


----------



## HamletW

Hi ladies, I'm extremely excited because I've just collected my newly upgraded ering! 

Originally I had a 1.0 ct diamond solitaire but DH suggested that I upgrade it to a halo setting for our 4th yr wedding anniversary, of course I'll never deny such a wonderful offer would I! &#128521; 

Anyhow, here are some pics. I'm absolutely in love with it. Just had to share.


----------



## Theren

HamletW said:


> Hi ladies, I'm extremely excited because I've just collected my newly upgraded ering!
> 
> Originally I had a 1.0 ct diamond solitaire but DH suggested that I upgrade it to a halo setting for our 4th yr wedding anniversary, of course I'll never deny such a wonderful offer would I! &#128521;
> 
> Anyhow, here are some pics. I'm absolutely in love with it. Just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869858
> View attachment 2869859



The new setting is beautiful


----------



## HamletW

Theren said:


> The new setting is beautiful




Thank you. I really really love it! &#128522;


----------



## BAGWANNABE

MojoandMe said:


> Married for 11 years and never got the chance to post my set... Engagement, Anniversary, and Wedding...



Love it!


----------



## baghorr

HamletW said:


> Hi ladies, I'm extremely excited because I've just collected my newly upgraded ering!
> 
> Originally I had a 1.0 ct diamond solitaire but DH suggested that I upgrade it to a halo setting for our 4th yr wedding anniversary, of course I'll never deny such a wonderful offer would I! &#128521;
> 
> Anyhow, here are some pics. I'm absolutely in love with it. Just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869858
> View attachment 2869859



Isn't it amazing how changing a setting takes a ring from gorgeous to Bam!holysh1tGORGEOUSNESS!! Wow! That is just specktacular!!! Nice choice!!


----------



## HamletW

baghorr said:


> Isn't it amazing how changing a setting takes a ring from gorgeous to Bam!holysh1tGORGEOUSNESS!! Wow! That is just specktacular!!! Nice choice!!




Thank you.  I really couldn't believe how beautiful it has transformed.  It feels so much more comfortable than my old ring as this was hand made and it's slightly thicker in the band. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; totally in love.


----------



## Nanciii

Just got engaged today~!

My ring is 1.09 Ct, hearts and arrows, G, VVS2.


----------



## smashinstyle

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2872972
> View attachment 2872973
> View attachment 2872974
> 
> 
> Just got engaged today~!
> 
> My ring is 1.09 Ct, hearts and arrows, G, VVS2.



congratulations!!!


----------



## Nanciii

smashinstyle said:


> congratulations!!!




Thank you~! So excited now~


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ BIG congrats on your engagement!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simona monica

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2872972
> View attachment 2872973
> View attachment 2872974
> 
> 
> Just got engaged today~!
> 
> My ring is 1.09 Ct, hearts and arrows, G, VVS2.


Congratulations for engagement! The ring is beautiful)


----------



## HamletW

Congratulations. Beautiful ring.


----------



## shineeday

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2872972
> View attachment 2872973
> View attachment 2872974
> 
> 
> Just got engaged today~!
> 
> My ring is 1.09 Ct, hearts and arrows, G, VVS2.



It's beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Perfect in Pink

Here is mine. Nothing fancy but I like it! It's a .78 solitaire with a .28 jacket, and a natural pink sapphire/diamond wedding band that adds i think like .3 more?. Planning to upgrade on some anniversary to a bigger center stone with a pave band setting. Maybe in 2 years for our 5th.


----------



## lovemybabes

HamletW said:


> Hi ladies, I'm extremely excited because I've just collected my newly upgraded ering!
> 
> Originally I had a 1.0 ct diamond solitaire but DH suggested that I upgrade it to a halo setting for our 4th yr wedding anniversary, of course I'll never deny such a wonderful offer would I! &#128521;
> 
> Anyhow, here are some pics. I'm absolutely in love with it. Just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869858
> View attachment 2869859



 It is REALLY sparkly!!!  I love it!


----------



## eaf1973

I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference


----------



## Perfect in Pink

eaf1973 said:


> I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873563
> View attachment 2873567
> View attachment 2873569
> View attachment 2873570
> View attachment 2873571
> View attachment 2873572



That ring is absolutely stunning!!! I LOVE the pink diamonds!


----------



## HamletW

eaf1973 said:


> I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873563
> View attachment 2873567
> View attachment 2873569
> View attachment 2873570
> View attachment 2873571
> View attachment 2873572




I love it, it's absolutely beautiful. Pink diamonds are so beautiful.


----------



## skyqueen

eaf1973 said:


> I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873563
> View attachment 2873567
> View attachment 2873569
> View attachment 2873570
> View attachment 2873571
> View attachment 2873572



Argyle pinks are the best...I notice a big difference in color! Just "pops"!!!
Good for you...congrats!


----------



## baghorr

eaf1973 said:


> I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873563
> View attachment 2873567
> View attachment 2873569
> View attachment 2873570
> View attachment 2873571
> View attachment 2873572



I just fell off my chair and died! This is just mint! I got married in October for the months pink stone, lol! You just picked the most gorgeous stones and metal to set them in. I just adore it! Wow!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

eaf1973 said:


> I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873563
> View attachment 2873567
> View attachment 2873569
> View attachment 2873570
> View attachment 2873571
> View attachment 2873572




Pink diamonds set in rose gold are just so pretty and feminine. Let's not forget that stunning cushion! Beautiful ring.


----------



## periogirl28

eaf1973 said:


> I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873563
> View attachment 2873567
> View attachment 2873569
> View attachment 2873570
> View attachment 2873571
> View attachment 2873572



Totally stunning!


----------



## eaf1973

Thanks everyone for the kind words!!! I really appreciate it


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

eaf1973 said:


> I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873563
> View attachment 2873567
> View attachment 2873569
> View attachment 2873570
> View attachment 2873571
> View attachment 2873572


Gorgeous!


----------



## aynrand

Stunning!  And very romantic too!


----------



## pinky7129

eaf1973 said:


> I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873563
> View attachment 2873567
> View attachment 2873569
> View attachment 2873570
> View attachment 2873571
> View attachment 2873572


----------



## anng0823

eaf1973 said:


> I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873563
> View attachment 2873567
> View attachment 2873569
> View attachment 2873570
> View attachment 2873571
> View attachment 2873572


Hi eaf1973, may I ask what your ring size is? I've barely posted anything but when I saw your ring I have to say it's absolutely beautiful! I didn't thought my ering would be a halo one but I have to start consider it now


----------



## anng0823

Whisker0 said:


> Here's mine, it's new.. Fiance proposed to me on New Years Eve
> 
> View attachment 2862107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862110


Your ring is stunning! I love verragio too! I really consider they will be my engagement ring. But just 1 concern are they comfortable to wear and easy to clean? Thank you!


----------



## eaf1973

anng0823 said:


> Hi eaf1973, may I ask what your ring size is? I've barely posted anything but when I saw your ring I have to say it's absolutely beautiful! I didn't thought my ering would be a halo one but I have to start consider it now




Thanks for the kind words! My ring size is 5.25. I think a halo is worth considering, it can offer a way to add some uniqueness!!! Have fun putting yours together when the time comes!


----------



## bruingirl

eaf1973 said:


> I posted my ring in Oct when we got engaged but I has it redone, the pink diamonds in the first ring weren't pink enough. So here is the update! 2ct cushion w 1ct argyle vivid pinks set in rose gold! And a pic of the original setting for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873563
> View attachment 2873567
> View attachment 2873569
> View attachment 2873570
> View attachment 2873571
> View attachment 2873572



Wow!!!! Lovely ring. Congrats!


----------



## dochunnybunny

juicyfabulous said:


> All your rings are beautiful. I can finally share mine after trolling here for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847761




i love this ring! its gorgeous


----------



## dochunnybunny

I love all of your rings and they are all gorgeous. Here is my e-ring with my anniversary ring worn together. &#128522;


----------



## NYC Chicky

dochunnybunny said:


> I love all of your rings and they are all gorgeous. Here is my e-ring with my anniversary ring worn together. &#128522;




Beautiful


----------



## karo

dochunnybunny said:


> I love all of your rings and they are all gorgeous. Here is my e-ring with my anniversary ring worn together. &#128522;




What a gorgeous set! Love your ring!


----------



## momofboys

Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.


----------



## NYC Chicky

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684




Gorgeous


----------



## FashionForFun

Love all these rings!


----------



## chessmont

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684



Of course! Gorgeous, both of them.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684


Love Love Love!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

dochunnybunny said:


> I love all of your rings and they are all gorgeous. Here is my e-ring with my anniversary ring worn together. &#128522;


So pretty! Love that anniversary band!


----------



## anng0823

eaf1973 said:


> Thanks for the kind words! My ring size is 5.25. I think a halo is worth considering, it can offer a way to add some uniqueness!!! Have fun putting yours together when the time comes!


Thanks for the info! Yup definitely agree with you, halo rings are very unique!


----------



## anng0823

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684


They are very beautiful!


----------



## Gixxer

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684


 
Of course it counts.... If I knew I was getting this in 20 years time (we've been together 9 this year), I'd happily wait as well! BEAUTIFUL rings.


----------



## shineeday

NYC Chicky said:


> Breathtaking


----------



## shineeday

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684



Breathtaking!!!!


----------



## IVsmommy

...


----------



## IVsmommy

NaturalRox said:


> Happy New Year to all of you ladies!  After lurking for months, I can finally contribute to this awesome thread!
> 
> My sweetheart proposed to me on New Year's Eve with a beautiful diamond!
> 
> The specs are:
> Round Brilliant - 3.22 ct
> E Color
> VS2
> Triple Excellent
> Faint Fluorescence
> Tiffany style setting in Platinum
> 
> For my wedding band, I'm pretty sure I'll pair it with an eternity band.  In the meantime, I'm so happy I get to look at this super sparkly diamond every day - I'm so in love!
> 
> I hope the pics come out okay...  I took them in the same sun at different angles and the ring looks different in each one, LOL.



If I had this ring,  I'd never get anything done cause I'd spend all day looking at it! Lol


----------



## IVsmommy

sorsara said:


> here are my rings,
> I didn't get the typical solitaire ring. I got two bands instead. a cartier trinity band and a Tiffany eternity band.
> and I just love the mismatched look



Loooove this! I have a very similar sized eternity and have been wanting a three toned Cartier ring. Love!


----------



## NaturalRox

IVsmommy said:


> If I had this ring,  I'd never get anything done cause I'd spend all day looking at it! Lol


Hi IVSmommy!  OMG, today is a month since our engagement and I'm still very much in love and in awe of my ring.  I have to admit that I'm developing a bit of an obsession in keeping it clean, LOL.  I want it gleaming ALL of the time!

Anyway, thanks for your kind comment!


----------



## Nymf

My gorgeous new tiffany ring (tiffany setting with diamond band) &#128150;&#128141; I absolutely adore it and love the fact that he picked it out himself!!


----------



## sam48star

Nymf said:


> My gorgeous new tiffany ring (tiffany setting with diamond band) &#128150;&#128141; I absolutely adore it and love the fact that he picked it out himself!!




Congratulations, your ring is amazing!


----------



## Nymf

Thank you sam48star! &#128522;


----------



## HamletW

Nymf said:


> My gorgeous new tiffany ring (tiffany setting with diamond band) &#128150;&#128141; I absolutely adore it and love the fact that he picked it out himself!!




So beautiful. Your DF did well.


----------



## karo

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684




Of course it counts! Especially that your ring is gorgeous!!! Love it!


----------



## tirhado21

Sniderms - beautiful!! can you give some details about it 




sniderms said:


> One more..


----------



## Nymf

Thanks Hamlet! &#128522;


----------



## NYC Chicky

shineeday said:


> NYC Chicky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breathtaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx
Click to expand...


----------



## StylishFarmer

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684




I love the pink coming through of your original stone but your new ring?? OH-LORDY-ME! It's spectacular. I literally gasped for a breath.


----------



## momofboys

Thank you for your kind comments. I'm loving the new diamond in a big way but there was something to be said for the pink stone and my grandmother's round diamond. Each ring represents part of the journey. I am a big believer in buying what you can afford at the time and (if you are able to and want to) trading up later. I have always felt my husband and I  were a team-- I wish for all the newly engaged women on this forum the same. Xoxox


----------



## Rami00

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684



Omg! Gorgeous. I love emerald cut diamonds!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

momofboys said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. I'm loving the new diamond in a big way but there was something to be said for the pink stone and my grandmother's round diamond. Each ring represents part of the journey. I am a big believer in buying what you can afford at the time and (if you are able to and want to) trading up later. I have always felt my husband and I  were a team-- I wish for all the newly engaged women on this forum the same. Xoxox




Love the sentiment. We all love our jewelry, but having a partner who loves and respects you is most important.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684


WHOA! That is a stunner!


----------



## HamletW

momofboys said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. I'm loving the new diamond in a big way but there was something to be said for the pink stone and my grandmother's round diamond. Each ring represents part of the journey. I am a big believer in buying what you can afford at the time and (if you are able to and want to) trading up later. I have always felt my husband and I  were a team-- I wish for all the newly engaged women on this forum the same. Xoxox




Well said. I totally agree with you.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

sorsara said:


> here are my rings,
> I didn't get the typical solitaire ring. I got two bands instead. a cartier trinity band and a Tiffany eternity band.
> and I just love the mismatched look



Glad to meet someone who did the same; I also preferred two bands.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

MissFluffyCat said:


> Glad to meet someone who did the same; I also preferred two bands.


 I love your emerald eternity band! It is breath taking. I am hoping for one to accompany my engagement ring..may I ask the specs?


----------



## karo

MissFluffyCat said:


> Glad to meet someone who did the same; I also preferred two bands.




Love your diamond band! The trinity is such a great ring for stacking with others. Gorgeous set!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

MissFluffyCat said:


> Glad to meet someone who did the same; I also preferred two bands.




That is a beautiful eternity band!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Chinese Warrior said:


> That is a beautiful eternity band!


Seconded


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Thanks everyone for the comments! The eternity is the Blue Nile 'Brilliant Emerald Cut Diamond Eternity Ring in Platinum'. In size 5 it's supposedly 4.3 ct. 

You can get a lot of different looks with it by changing the other band. Here it is with a smaller Cartier eternity


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Maybe not everyone would wear a black wedding ring, but I do sometimes, particularly with a black watch & black arm jewellery. This is a Tiffany titanium band


----------



## MissFluffyCat

karo said:


> The trinity is such a great ring for stacking with others.



Yes, I would really encourage people to consider a trinity as a wedding ring. It gives all sorts of diamond rings no matter what metal they are a warmer & sort of organic look. 

Here are some really bad pix but just to give you the idea:

Trinity and 3-stone


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Trinity and 7 stone


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Trinity & channel set eternity


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684


Does it count? Lol Ummm, YES!!!!  Both are beautiful!


----------



## bmatencio

An updated pic of my new halo setting, the first one I had done the diamond was set too high and the prong on one side was crooked. Took the ring back and they changed the ring to a different but almost identical style that would allow the diamond to sit more cushion. Had that ring for two and a half weeks and a diamond in the band fell out.

Went back to the jeweler and decided I needed a less "delicate" ring and now have this setting. I am in love and am thankful for the process that led me to this set &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## myangrqzmom

Beautiful rings ladies! Here's mine. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## aynrand

Wrong post.


----------



## Rami00

MissFluffyCat said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments! The eternity is the Blue Nile 'Brilliant Emerald Cut Diamond Eternity Ring in Platinum'. In size 5 it's supposedly 4.3 ct.
> 
> You can get a lot of different looks with it by changing the other band. Here it is with a smaller Cartier eternity


 
I love this!


----------



## justpeachy4397

My ring.. Wedding band is a half eternity that I've rotated. I prefer the plain band look


----------



## ksadowski




----------



## ksadowski

ksadowski said:


> View attachment 2884777


----------



## IVsmommy

justpeachy4397 said:


> My ring.. Wedding band is a half eternity that I've rotated. I prefer the plain band look



Ahhh! I LOVE YOUR SETTING!! Mine is also a three stone that I wear with a 5ct full eternity- but I dislike my setting. Yours is awesome! 
Can I ask the size of your stones? Multiple jewelers told me custom made was my only choice because of odd stone sizes so mine was made to be sturdy but not pretty.  I love yours!


----------



## justpeachy4397

IVsmommy said:


> Ahhh! I LOVE YOUR SETTING!! Mine is also a three stone that I wear with a 5ct full eternity- but I dislike my setting. Yours is awesome!
> 
> Can I ask the size of your stones? Multiple jewelers told me custom made was my only choice because of odd stone sizes so mine was made to be sturdy but not pretty.  I love yours!




Hi! Would love to see photos of your 3-stone This is my setting: http://m.briangavindiamonds.com/engagement-rings/three-stone/truth-x-3-platinum-5450p

I made some modifications to the setting (thinned out the metal, made the shank taper in toward the diamonds, and made the prongs smaller and pointier). I'm sure they could customize it easily for you, too!


----------



## ame

justpeachy4397 said:


> My ring.. Wedding band is a half eternity that I've rotated. I prefer the plain band look



Looks great! Turn it around for me


----------



## justpeachy4397

ame said:


> Looks great! Turn it around for me




Just realized my photos are tiny and blurry here are better ones.


----------



## ame

justpeachy4397 said:


> Just realized my photos are tiny and blurry here are better ones.
> View attachment 2885636
> 
> View attachment 2885641



LOVE.  I bet if you get the spacer, you'll like it more with the diamond band facing upwards


----------



## lovemybabes

justpeachy4397 said:


> Just realized my photos are tiny and blurry here are better ones.
> View attachment 2885636
> 
> View attachment 2885641



THIS is awesome.


----------



## SBunz25




----------



## IVsmommy

justpeachy4397 said:


> Just realized my photos are tiny and blurry here are better ones.
> View attachment 2885636
> 
> View attachment 2885641



Love love love! Seems we have similar taste- ring and eternity band and the inside of my car is the same as yours too. Lol


----------



## IVsmommy

SBunz25 said:


> View attachment 2885965



Ohh my! Love pears! I originally asked my husband for a pear when he asked preferences before he ever proposed. He bought rounds. I'm still sulking.  

This thread makes me giddy. I love rings!


----------



## anne1218

Wearing this set today. Love it


----------



## SBunz25

IVsmommy said:


> Ohh my! Love pears! I originally asked my husband for a pear when he asked preferences before he ever proposed. He bought rounds. I'm still sulking.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread makes me giddy. I love rings!




Thank you!! Sometimes I wonder if I would like a round better because I was so adamant about having a pear!


----------



## karo

justpeachy4397 said:


> Just realized my photos are tiny and blurry here are better ones.
> View attachment 2885636
> 
> View attachment 2885641




Love your rings!!! &#128525;


----------



## karo

anne1218 said:


> Wearing this set today. Love it




Gorgeous!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

anne1218 said:


> wearing this set today. Love it




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Zojja

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but have any of you ladies changed out your ring but kept your diamond(s)?  I have just under 1 ct perfect cut diamond that has a simple platinum band.  Picking out the diamond was pretty special for me more so than the setting and what not so I have an attachment to it and I think it is pretty cool that it has a microscopic serial number   I like the band but sometimes I look at halos and think I'd want want of those.  I know I've seen people mention upgrading their diamond but I think if I did a halo it'd be as big as I'd want to go.  

(my ring is from a local DC jeweler - Charleston Alexander)


----------



## pukasonqo

mine and my mum's engagement rings, i was given hers when she died, my engagement ring was given to me by my then partner's grandma shocked when we arrived in oz that i had no "proper" engagement ring!


----------



## friday13bride

Zojja said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but have any of you ladies changed out your ring but kept your diamond(s)?  I have just under 1 ct perfect cut diamond that has a simple platinum band.  Picking out the diamond was pretty special for me more so than the setting and what not so I have an attachment to it and I think it is pretty cool that it has a microscopic serial number   I like the band but sometimes I look at halos and think I'd want want of those.  I know I've seen people mention upgrading their diamond but I think if I did a halo it'd be as big as I'd want to go.
> 
> (my ring is from a local DC jeweler - Charleston Alexander)




Lots of women change their setting and keep their original stone. I changed my setting for my 10 wedding anniversary but kept my center diamond. I also had my jeweler take all the stones out of my original wedding band and make a new one using those stones.


----------



## ksadowski

anne1218 said:


> Wearing this set today. Love it




Holy gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## Zojja

friday13bride said:


> Lots of women change their setting and keep their original stone. I changed my setting for my 10 wedding anniversary but kept my center diamond. I also had my jeweler take all the stones out of my original wedding band and make a new one using those stones.



Thanks for the input.  I am coming up on 10 years as well.


----------



## ksadowski




----------



## saligator

ksadowski said:


> View attachment 2886944
> View attachment 2886945
> View attachment 2886946




Very interesting setting! It looks great on you!


----------



## bmatencio

Zojja said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but have any of you ladies changed out your ring but kept your diamond(s)?  I have just under 1 ct perfect cut diamond that has a simple platinum band.  Picking out the diamond was pretty special for me more so than the setting and what not so I have an attachment to it and I think it is pretty cool that it has a microscopic serial number   I like the band but sometimes I look at halos and think I'd want want of those.  I know I've seen people mention upgrading their diamond but I think if I did a halo it'd be as big as I'd want to go.
> 
> (my ring is from a local DC jeweler - Charleston Alexander)



I just posted mine, I will try to find an old pic of my ring but I used my same diamond.  I have a .75 carat princess cut and moved my diamond to a halo setting and LOVE it!! It makes my diamond appear bigger which is awesome because I still have the same diamond (which means a lot to us) but feels like I "upgraded".


----------



## anne1218

Will be wearing this set this weekend. So cool that I have 2 sets. This one is my original and the other I posted earlier was an extra set that I got for our 10 yr anniversary


----------



## IVsmommy

anne1218 said:


> Will be wearing this set this weekend. So cool that I have 2 sets. This one is my original and the other I posted earlier was an extra set that I got for our 10 yr anniversary



I'd love to see the two side by side- love your rings!!


----------



## HamletW

Zojja said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but have any of you ladies changed out your ring but kept your diamond(s)?  I have just under 1 ct perfect cut diamond that has a simple platinum band.  Picking out the diamond was pretty special for me more so than the setting and what not so I have an attachment to it and I think it is pretty cool that it has a microscopic serial number   I like the band but sometimes I look at halos and think I'd want want of those.  I know I've seen people mention upgrading their diamond but I think if I did a halo it'd be as big as I'd want to go.
> 
> (my ring is from a local DC jeweler - Charleston Alexander)





I've recently done that and love my new setting so much.  I also melted down my wedding band eternity band to make a new wedding band to match my new e-ring.


----------



## ksadowski

saligator said:


> Very interesting setting! It looks great on you!




Thank you! The wedding band was custom made. It's not an exact match, but I love it.


----------



## ksadowski

HamletW said:


> I've recently done that and love my new setting so much.  I also melted down my wedding band eternity band to make a new wedding band to match my new e-ring.
> 
> View attachment 2887305




Wow! A-ma-zing!


----------



## LexielLoveee

HamletW said:


> I've recently done that and love my new setting so much.  I also melted down my wedding band eternity band to make a new wedding band to match my new e-ring.
> 
> View attachment 2887305




Wowow how Gorg!!! Looks flawless


----------



## Zojja

The new settings are awesome.  I am wondering if I should just go for 2 sets as well because I like how 'simple' my original set is but I was also worried about wearing expensive rings at the time and that I'd lose it in a heart beat but that didn't happen.


----------



## luxebaglover

Question: Anyone has ever think/feel that at the beginning you did not like your ring setting? I've always wanted the halo one (ig Harry Winston). Before we got engaged, I tried (not in a direct manner) to tell my now DH which setting I liked. He went ahead and designed his own. Not that I did not like it, but ever since I wanted to change it. I now grew fond of it very much, but my head is now set in upgrading the diamond. He doesn't believe that jewerly is an investment as I do. I am a jewerly lover, diamond fanatic; he once said that he was going to upgrade it but suddenly  changed his mind (don't know why). We are married now for almost 4 yrs. Is there any good argument that I can use to change his mind? I am being too materialistic and not giving the true meaning ? Anyone feeling the same? 

Pd sorry for the long post


----------



## Zojja

well 4 years doesn't seem like very long, to me at least but if its a ring you wear every day and you have the money then I don't see an issue.


----------



## momofboys

I don't have any problem with changing settings or stones. The constant is the love you have for each other-- the ring is just a symbol. I do believe in getting what you can reasonably afford -- if circumstances change by all means trade up-- get what you love! Styles changes. You can use the original stone for something else (like a necklace), put it away, or trade it in.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

anne1218 said:


> Will be wearing this set this weekend. So cool that I have 2 sets. This one is my original and the other I posted earlier was an extra set that I got for our 10 yr anniversary



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## HamletW

LexielLoveee said:


> Wowow how Gorg!!! Looks flawless







ksadowski said:


> Wow! A-ma-zing!







Zojja said:


> The new settings are awesome.  I am wondering if I should just go for 2 sets as well because I like how 'simple' my original set is but I was also worried about wearing expensive rings at the time and that I'd lose it in a heart beat but that didn't happen.




Thank you ladies. I really am very happy with my decision to actually reset the ering. 

Zojja, you can always insure it, I have mine insured and after my upgrade, it has never left my finger, just because I personally feel the halo setting is more softer around the edges and it doesn't 'scratch'. 
Either way, we will be waiting for a pic! &#128521;


----------



## kim_mac

I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring


----------



## lucydee

anne1218 said:


> Will be wearing this set this weekend. So cool that I have 2 sets. This one is my original and the other I posted earlier was an extra set that I got for our 10 yr anniversary



I love this set! Absolutely Gorgeous on your finger!
Who made your setting, its so pretty!


----------



## Jen123

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring




Holy smokes that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## imgg

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring



So pretty!!  Congrats!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring




Holy Canoli! Beautiful. Please share a pic of your Rolex too &#128522;


----------



## NYC Chicky

luxebaglover said:


> Question: Anyone has ever think/feel that at the beginning you did not like your ring setting? I've always wanted the halo one (ig Harry Winston). Before we got engaged, I tried (not in a direct manner) to tell my now DH which setting I liked. He went ahead and designed his own. Not that I did not like it, but ever since I wanted to change it. I now grew fond of it very much, but my head is now set in upgrading the diamond. He doesn't believe that jewerly is an investment as I do. I am a jewerly lover, diamond fanatic; he once said that he was going to upgrade it but suddenly  changed his mind (don't know why). We are married now for almost 4 yrs. Is there any good argument that I can use to change his mind? I am being too materialistic and not giving the true meaning ? Anyone feeling the same?
> 
> Pd sorry for the long post




I know mods will say to start a separate post about your q.  
I like this response and since it is coming on five years.... Lol
http://www.elle.com/life-love/ask-e...TWITTER&spr_id=1448_138760007&linkId=12120015


----------



## NYC Chicky

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring




Beautiful U wear it well


----------



## luxebaglover

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring




Absolutely beautiful! It is an amazing set and the diamond tdf! Congrats! Many blessings!


----------



## dochunnybunny

I took another picture of my Tiffany & Co. solitaire e-ring and anniversary band now. I love it but the more I look at it everyday the more I feel guilty of wishing to have a different one. I am fantasizing on a 1.5 carat emerald cut diamond with baguettes Harry Winston engagement ring. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Anyway, I still love my e-ring and the thought that my DF gave this to me is what makes it important. Maybe someday, if we ever decide to do an upgrade, this fantasy will come true.


----------



## NYC Chicky

dochunnybunny said:


> I took another picture of my Tiffany & Co. solitaire e-ring and anniversary band now. I love it but the more I look at it everyday the more I feel guilty of wishing to have a different one. I am fantasizing on a 1.5 carat emerald cut diamond with baguettes Harry Winston engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888154
> 
> Anyway, I still love my e-ring and the thought that my DF gave this to me is what makes it important. Maybe someday, if we ever decide to do an upgrade, this fantasy will come true.




Love the graduated band with it 
Even if u don't end up upgrading U can look at an emerald cut anniversary band perhaps


----------



## Mslizzy

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring


Beautiful ring! Do you mind sharing the designer of the watch in the third photo?


----------



## kim_mac

Mslizzy said:


> Beautiful ring! Do you mind sharing the designer of the watch in the third photo?



thank you everyone for your kind words!  the watch in the 3rd photo is a patek philippe.  one last photo since i gave the rings a good cleaning.  man, diamonds look soooo good when they are clean!  just have a hard time keeping them that way.


----------



## dochunnybunny

NYC Chicky said:


> Love the graduated band with it
> Even if u don't end up upgrading U can look at an emerald cut anniversary band perhaps




Thank you&#128536;


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Oh wow!!!! What a stunner! 
Please share your Patek in the "Wristwatches - what do you wear" Thread. I Love Pateks and this one is super gorgous!


----------



## karo

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring




Stunning ring! Congrats! Love it!


----------



## IVsmommy

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring



Wow! Major ring envy going on here!!!


----------



## SBunz25

I love this thread!


----------



## SBunz25

Zojja said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but have any of you ladies changed out your ring but kept your diamond(s)?  I have just under 1 ct perfect cut diamond that has a simple platinum band.  Picking out the diamond was pretty special for me more so than the setting and what not so I have an attachment to it and I think it is pretty cool that it has a microscopic serial number   I like the band but sometimes I look at halos and think I'd want want of those.  I know I've seen people mention upgrading their diamond but I think if I did a halo it'd be as big as I'd want to go.
> 
> (my ring is from a local DC jeweler - Charleston Alexander)




If this helps you decide- a diamond fell out of my halo yesterday and it made me extremely sad.


----------



## GoGlam

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring




Wow!!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## shineeday

anne1218 said:


> Wearing this set today. Love it


OMG...Both settings are to live for....you, my dear lady, are the luckiest....


----------



## shineeday

Kim mac there are no words to describe your ring...breathtaking to say the least...I'm going to be like you when I grow up.....for sure....


----------



## anne1218

Thank you all for your kind words on both of my rings I know am super spoiled to have both. The second set the diamond is o ly 1 carat but looks so big. The other plain dainty one is actually 1.8 but looks smaller than the 1 carat I think due to the halo setting on the 1 carat.


----------



## lovemybabes

SBunz25 said:


> View attachment 2885965



PEAR!!  Love pears. I totally love them. LOL!! Beautiful!


----------



## SBunz25

lovemybabes said:


> PEAR!!  Love pears. I totally love them. LOL!! Beautiful!




I do too!!! Yours is awesome in your profile pic!


----------



## Rami00

kim_mac said:


> thank you everyone for your kind words!  The watch in the 3rd photo is a patek philippe.  One last photo since i gave the rings a good cleaning.  Man, diamonds look soooo good when they are clean!  Just have a hard time keeping them that way.



wow!


----------



## ksadowski

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring




So gorgeous!!! &#128525;


----------



## IVsmommy

NYC Chicky said:


> I know mods will say to start a separate post about your q.
> I like this response and since it is coming on five years.... Lol
> http://www.elle.com/life-love/ask-e...TWITTER&spr_id=1448_138760007&linkId=12120015



I kinda agree with this and had a similar situation. I didn't know it was acceptable at 5 years, but that was when we modified mine. I happened to have inherited another diamond that year from his grandmother so he didn't have much choice. I had three diamonds at that point so we made a three stone ring. I'm still not in love with my setting, but I'm satisfied for now. We will revisit it again maybe at year ten. Lol


----------



## Data

Absolutely beautiful. You're one lucky lady


----------



## periogirl28

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring



Really beautiful, love emerald cuts!


----------



## Data

That's mine x


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring



This ring is simply amazing, one of the most beautiful rings I've ever seen!!! Congrats sweetie, I've sent you a PM


----------



## Minionlove

Data said:


> View attachment 2890024
> 
> That's mine x




Love it! Congratulations!!!


----------



## marialc121

kim_mac, your ring is gorgeous and looks amazing on you finger! &#128525;


----------



## MsHermesAU

SBunz25 said:


> View attachment 2885965



Absolutely beautiful! Pear halos are so timeless and elegant! 

My e-ring is a pear halo as well


----------



## MsHermesAU

HamletW said:


> I've recently done that and love my new setting so much.  I also melted down my wedding band eternity band to make a new wedding band to match my new e-ring.
> 
> View attachment 2887305



Wow, it's amazing how a setting can change the look of a diamond! Your new setting certainly packs a punch and is beautifullll!


----------



## SBunz25

MsHermesAU said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Pear halos are so timeless and elegant!
> 
> My e-ring is a pear halo as well


----------



## amrx87

AHH my hubby just said i can reset my diamond into a new setting for our first anniversary!! Sooo excited. The initial setting we had (which i thought i loved) was a 3 prong basket that sat right up against my finger. I had it changed when i realized that the wedding bands i liked looked terrible with it. My reset was something i was talked into by the salesman, and ive always disliked the broad band. Im on a mission to get s super thin band that is the same height was my wedding band...maybe with some tapered baguettes!


----------



## Dany_37

kim_mac said:


> thank you everyone for your kind words!  the watch in the 3rd photo is a patek philippe.  one last photo since i gave the rings a good cleaning.  man, diamonds look soooo good when they are clean!  just have a hard time keeping them that way.


 
HOLY SMOKES!!!


----------



## ShyShy

kim_mac said:


> thank you everyone for your kind words!  the watch in the 3rd photo is a patek philippe.  one last photo since i gave the rings a good cleaning.  man, diamonds look soooo good when they are clean!  just have a hard time keeping them that way.



Boy am I glad I decided to come back to this thread... Your ring is &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! I love it! Wear it in good health, it's amazing!


----------



## draco159

anne1218 said:


> Wearing this set today. Love it



Very nice!!


----------



## KPKITTY

Here's mine, upgraded this weekend! &#128525;&#128513;&#128513; 1.5 carats, VS1,I, ideal cut hearts on fire


----------



## luv2run41

After 13 years of marriage I had my 1 ct reset into....


----------



## luv2run41

KPKITTY said:


> View attachment 2891811
> View attachment 2891813
> 
> 
> Here's mine, upgraded this weekend! &#128525;&#128513;&#128513; 1.5 carats, VS1,I, ideal cut hearts on fire


Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## friday13bride

luv2run41 said:


> After 13 years of marriage I had my 1 ct reset into....




Gorgeous reset! Congrats. I love halos!!


----------



## purplepinky

> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds. Victor is a truly amazing artisan. He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring! Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone. oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring :



This is stunning. Question, what did you have before the upgrade? And how many years married before you got the upgrade....if you don't mine my asking


----------



## KPKITTY

luv2run41 said:


> After 13 years of marriage I had my 1 ct reset into....




Lovely!!!


----------



## luv2run41

purplepinky said:


> This is stunning. Question, what did you have before the upgrade? And how many years married before you got the upgrade....if you don't mine my asking


I had the same 1 ct center stone and it was set in yellow gold channel set band.  It had 5 small diamonds on each side into the band.  I really like the white gold better


----------



## luv2run41

purplepinky said:


> This is stunning. Question, what did you have before the upgrade? And how many years married before you got the upgrade....if you don't mine my asking


 Not at all  My 13 year anniversary is in April.  I had the same 1.04 ct main stone but set in yellow gold channel setting with 5 small diamonds on each side with the matching band.  I probably wouldn't have even though about resetting but I had my prongs checked on the original ring and two needed replacing and I really needed the ring resized and I have always wanted white gold. We have a local jeweler that was closing so I got the new mounting for about 800.00 less than what all the other local jewelers could order it for me for.  I do feel a bit guilty I changed settings but my husband reassured me this morning


----------



## kim_mac

purplepinky said:


> This is stunning. Question, what did you have before the upgrade? And how many years married before you got the upgrade....if you don't mine my asking



i don't mind at all - i had a cartier 1895 setting with 1.25ct FVVS1 round, and i've been married close to 13 years now   i ended up selling my ering and kinda miss it since i wore it everyday and rarely took it off for 13 years!


----------



## jennlt

My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).


----------



## NYC Chicky

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).




Ohh love this and especially the French cut sides!!


----------



## Dany_37

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).


 
Stunningly magnificent!


----------



## Dany_37

KPKITTY said:


> View attachment 2891811
> View attachment 2891813
> 
> 
> Here's mine, upgraded this weekend! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; 1.5 carats, VS1,I, ideal cut hearts on fire


 
So gorgeous!


----------



## sweet_pees

KPKITTY said:


> View attachment 2891811
> View attachment 2891813
> 
> 
> Here's mine, upgraded this weekend! &#128525;&#128513;&#128513; 1.5 carats, VS1,I, ideal cut hearts on fire



this is so simple yet so beautiful..


----------



## JenW

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).


 
So elegant! This is the most beautiful ring I have ever seen.


----------



## StylishFarmer

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).





How beautiful! I'm a size 7 too. &#128521;


----------



## jeninvan

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).


 
Absolutely stunning!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



Its gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## bagmad73

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## karo

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).




Congratulations! Stunning ring!


----------



## karo

KPKITTY said:


> View attachment 2891811
> View attachment 2891813
> 
> 
> Here's mine, upgraded this weekend! &#128525;&#128513;&#128513; 1.5 carats, VS1,I, ideal cut hearts on fire




Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



Picking myself off the floor...This is gorgeous! Many congrats on 25 years!


----------



## KPKITTY

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rami00

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



Congratulations! 

I just fainted


----------



## jennlt

Thank you NYC Chicky, Dany_37, JenW, StylishFarmer, jeninvan, Lavenderduckiez, bagmad73, karo, periogirl andRami00! It was a long wait but absolutely worth it!


----------



## ame

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).


----------



## mbayliss

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



*jennlt *- That is GORGEOUS!!!  It looks beautiful on your lovely finger


----------



## littlerock

**


----------



## lazeny

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



That is absolutely stunning! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).


Congratulations! Gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## Dentist22

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



I've never taken a second look at any of the rings on here until I saw this one.  The French cut sides-I can't even.


----------



## skyqueen

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).


The french cut side stones are absolutely perfect with your emerald!


----------



## phillj12

jennlt said:


> my 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I vvs2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.g/h french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - i am jealous!).




stunning!!


----------



## phillj12

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring




O M G!! just amazing! Congrats! Love that PP watch as well! Lucky lady!


----------



## Swanky

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



It's GORGEEEEEOUS!!!

Who made it?


----------



## meazar

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



AMAZING!  When we were getting engaged, we could not find a gorgeous, clean Emerald cut in a ~3 ct  stone-  I ended up with a beautiful Radiant cut... But I still covet an Emerald cut.  And yours is PERFECT!


----------



## dkgirl503

;d


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ wow its so pretty!!!


----------



## phillj12

dkgirl503 said:


> ;d




Love it! Mine looks so similar!


----------



## 26Alexandra

dkgirl503 said:


> ;d




I love your ring!


----------



## skyqueen

dkgirl503 said:


> ;d


Stunning...love the size of the halo and shank with the center stone!



phillj12 said:


> Love it! Mine looks so similar!
> View attachment 2900417


Why have I not seen this beautiful e-ring before? Are you holding out on me?


----------



## kellydean

My newly reset emerald cut from solitaire to 3 stone ..with my emerald cut eternity band.  3.01 center .70 side traps. 2.25 eternity band.


----------



## chessmont

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2900850
> 
> My newly reset emerald cut from solitaire to 3 stone ..with my emerald cut eternity band.  3.01 center .70 side traps. 2.25 eternity band.



Sigh, so beautiful.  Wish my DH would upgrade to something like this.  He says no.  But I love him anyway


----------



## karo

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2900850
> 
> My newly reset emerald cut from solitaire to 3 stone ..with my emerald cut eternity band.  3.01 center .70 side traps. 2.25 eternity band.




Stunning ring!!! Congrats on your reset. Love it!


----------



## karo

dkgirl503 said:


> ;d




Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## jennlt

Thanks *ame, mbayliss, lazeny, XiaoMeiMe, Dentist22, skyqueen and phillj12 *!


----------



## jennlt

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's GORGEEEEEOUS!!!
> 
> Who made it?


Hi Swanky! Leon made it and I owe you a big thank you because your beautiful ring is one of the reasons I went to him!


----------



## jennlt

meazar said:


> AMAZING!  When we were getting engaged, we could not find a gorgeous, clean Emerald cut in a ~3 ct  stone-  I ended up with a beautiful Radiant cut... But I still covet an Emerald cut.  And yours is PERFECT!




Thank you so much *meazar*! I had a radiant for my first ring, too, because I couldn't find an emerald cut I loved! It took me a loooong time to find this one and I'm sure you'll find the right one someday, too! Enjoy your beautiful radiant cut!


----------



## leemeiko

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



It's so pretty! I love every part of it!!


----------



## Swanky

jennlt said:


> Hi Swanky! Leon made it and I owe you a big thank you because your beautiful ring is one of the reasons I went to him!


 
OMG!  
You need to add this to the LM thread, I'd love to hear about your experience!
I thought the work looked familiar


----------



## phillj12

skyqueen said:


> Why have I not seen this beautiful e-ring before? Are you holding out on me?



LOL! Too funny Skyqueen!! I think I've posted before...might be in my photo with my new watch too.


----------



## StylishFarmer

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2900850
> 
> My newly reset emerald cut from solitaire to 3 stone ..with my emerald cut eternity band.  3.01 center .70 side traps. 2.25 eternity band.





You're killing me! That's one gorgeous ring. Infact, both rings are gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. I love emerald cuts


----------



## phillj12

stylishfarmer said:


> you're killing me! That's one gorgeous ring. Infact, both rings are gorgeous. Thank you for sharing. I love emerald cuts




+1


----------



## Thingofbeauty

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2900850
> 
> My newly reset emerald cut from solitaire to 3 stone ..with my emerald cut eternity band.  3.01 center .70 side traps. 2.25 eternity band.


Soooo pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2900850
> 
> My newly reset emerald cut from solitaire to 3 stone ..with my emerald cut eternity band.  3.01 center .70 side traps. 2.25 eternity band.



Very nice!


----------



## anne1218

Still wearing this set as I love it so much


----------



## chessmont

anne1218 said:


> Still wearing this set as I love it so much



Very pretty; I love the round halos better than the 'square'  (not sure if I am using the right terminology)


----------



## anne1218

Thank you. I know what u mean. I hate the square halo on a round diamond. It just doesn't round out right


----------



## cung

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



It's truly magnificent piece, love the french cut side stones. And of course your emerald is beyond gorgeous


----------



## phillj12

anne1218 said:


> Still wearing this set as I love it so much




Stunning and I adore the band with it! So dainty and feminine! Gorgeous set!


----------



## Elle_Kay

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2900850
> 
> My newly reset emerald cut from solitaire to 3 stone ..with my emerald cut eternity band.  3.01 center .70 side traps. 2.25 eternity band.


Wow the engagement ring and the baguette cut band look exquisite together!  Absolutely beautiful combination, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Rami00

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2900850
> 
> My newly reset emerald cut from solitaire to 3 stone ..with my emerald cut eternity band.  3.01 center .70 side traps. 2.25 eternity band.



Loveeeeeeee emerald cuts! Would u share the specs... PLEASE?


----------



## mbayliss

anne1218 said:


> Still wearing this set as I love it so much



*Anne1218* - LOVE your set.  It's beautiful


----------



## mikaella

anne1218 said:


> Still wearing this set as I love it so much


This is so so pretty!


----------



## LexielLoveee

finaly just got engaged!!!! It's 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 i designed the setting so the wedding band would sit flush. What do you guys think!?


----------



## allure244

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2908613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finaly just got engaged!!!! It's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i designed the setting so the wedding band would sit flush. What do you guys think!?




Love it! &#128525; congrats on your engagement!

What are the specs if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Melow

My reset! 
I love it a lot!


----------



## phillj12

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2908613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finaly just got engaged!!!! It's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i designed the setting so the wedding band would sit flush. What do you guys think!?




Congrats!! It's absolutely gorgeous! I prefer the band flush...good choice!


----------



## Nymf

I love my future wedding set &#128150; all tiffany!


----------



## LexielLoveee

allure244 said:


> Love it! &#128525; congrats on your engagement!
> 
> What are the specs if you don't mind sharing?




Sure the center is vs1 h color no fluorescence cushion 2.04 Gia graded and the total is 3.11. The setting I had done so it's dantyish so I could show off the center stone but still have a lot of detail. Idk if I was more excited to be engaged after 3 years or this ring!


----------



## mrs moulds

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



Okay, girl down!


----------



## mrs moulds

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring



Speechless and that is usual for me! 

Simply beautiful ......:


----------



## 26Alexandra

Melow said:


> View attachment 2908683
> 
> 
> My reset!
> I love it a lot!




That's really pretty!


----------



## littleblackbag

Nymf said:


> I love my future wedding set &#128150; all tiffany!



Beautiful, so sparkly.


----------



## Nymf

Thank you littleblackbag &#128150;


----------



## originalheather

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2900850
> 
> My newly reset emerald cut from solitaire to 3 stone ..with my emerald cut eternity band.  3.01 center .70 side traps. 2.25 eternity band.


 


Perfection!


----------



## Nanciii

View attachment 2910976




Update: My engagement ring and my "not official" wedding band (haven't bought one yet). The diamond is 1.09ct, G, vvs2.

The 2nd picture is the dried flower I made out of my bouquet.


----------



## Nanciii

Oops, failed to attach the picture.


----------



## karo

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2911022
> 
> 
> Oops, failed to attach the picture.




Gorgeous ring! Love your bouquet too!


----------



## Nanciii

karo said:


> Gorgeous ring! Love your bouquet too!




Thank you, I wanted the simplest design, but after seeing all of your ladies' gorgeous setting, I want to reset it maybe next year~!


----------



## simplyhappy

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2910976
> 
> View attachment 2911020
> 
> 
> Update: My engagement ring and my "not official" wedding band (haven't bought one yet). The diamond is 1.09ct, G, vvs2.
> 
> The 2nd picture is the dried flower I made out of my bouquet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911021




Oh the ring and flowers are amazing! &#128525;&#128079;


----------



## stenmarked

Here's my set


----------



## Minionlove

stenmarked said:


> Here's my set
> 
> View attachment 2919296




Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jen123

stenmarked said:


> Here's my set
> 
> View attachment 2919296




That is such a gorgeous set!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

stenmarked said:


> Here's my set
> 
> View attachment 2919296




Beautiful! Here is my set. I shared a pic recently, but just got a spacer because my wedding band was scratching the prongs on my e-ring. 

Don't mind the weird hand motion.. I'm holding pizza lol.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ very pretty!


----------



## LKKay

justpeachy4397 said:


> Beautiful! Here is my set. I shared a pic recently, but just got a spacer because my wedding band was scratching the prongs on my e-ring.
> 
> Don't mind the weird hand motion.. I'm holding pizza lol.
> View attachment 2920462
> 
> View attachment 2920461



Beautiful!


----------



## Melow

Here is my new set!!!!!!!!!! 

Very happy and excited!![emoji7]


----------



## chymera

Melow said:


> View attachment 2920673
> View attachment 2920674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new set!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Very happy and excited!![emoji7]



Beautiful! What are the specs if you don't mind me asking - diamond looks massive!


----------



## Melow

chymera said:


> Beautiful! What are the specs if you don't mind me asking - diamond looks massive!




Hehe not that massive!

1.52 g vs1  
The diamonds that are on the setting are g vs2!


Thank you


----------



## Blingaddict

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684



Both are gorgoeus&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
The star though is your 29 years of marriage.


----------



## Blingaddict

kim_mac said:


> I'm so excited to share my upgrade - 4.37ct EVS1 emerald cut in a Victor Canera Emilya Cathedral setting with single cut diamonds.  Victor is a truly amazing artisan.  He's so great to work with, and I am in love with my new ring!  Here's a few shots of my ering with matching wedding band and one with just the ering alone.  oh, i should mention that i'm a size 4 ring



Absolutely gorgeous !!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Blingaddict

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



Amazing ring!! I adore emerald cuts.


----------



## Blingaddict

jennlt said:


> My 25th anniversary present! A 3.16ct. I VVS2 emerald cut with 1.31ct.G/H french cut side stones. Size 7 finger (you lucky tiny fingered ladies - I am jealous!).



Congratulations on 25 years! A tremendous milestone & a wonderful gift to commentate the occasion .&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Blingaddict

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2900850
> 
> My newly reset emerald cut from solitaire to 3 stone ..with my emerald cut eternity band.  3.01 center .70 side traps. 2.25 eternity band.



Beautiful!!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## skyqueen

momofboys said:


> Does it count if I got it 29 years after we got engaged? Original ring and new ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877683
> View attachment 2877684


Hell yes, it counts! Being married 29 years is the first miracle but your gorgeous ring is certainly the second!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Melow said:


> View attachment 2920673
> View attachment 2920674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new set!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Very happy and excited!![emoji7]



What a pretty diamond! Does it have a bit of flourescence or is it a reflection that gives it that gorgeous pale violet hue?


----------



## StylishFarmer

stenmarked said:


> Here's my set
> 
> View attachment 2919296




Chic, very, very chic.


----------



## Melow

StylishFarmer said:


> What a pretty diamond! Does it have a bit of flourescence or is it a reflection that gives it that gorgeous pale violet hue?




No florescence ! I think it was the lighting


----------



## Minionlove

Melow said:


> Hehe not that massive!
> 
> 1.52 g vs1
> The diamonds that are on the setting are g vs2!
> 
> 
> Thank you




Very nice set! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## karo

Melow said:


> View attachment 2920673
> View attachment 2920674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new set!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Very happy and excited!![emoji7]




Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## karo

justpeachy4397 said:


> Beautiful! Here is my set. I shared a pic recently, but just got a spacer because my wedding band was scratching the prongs on my e-ring.
> 
> Don't mind the weird hand motion.. I'm holding pizza lol.
> View attachment 2920462
> 
> View attachment 2920461




Absolutely stunning! Love it!


----------



## PoshinPerth

My Engagement Ring 
1.55 Platinum Round Brilliant GIA Triple Excellent, Clarity IF, Colour F


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^stunning!!!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

NS89WA said:


> My Engagement Ring
> 1.55 Platinum Round Brilliant GIA Triple Excellent, Clarity IF, Colour F



Whoa! That's a WOW diamond


----------



## periogirl28

NS89WA said:


> My Engagement Ring
> 1.55 Platinum Round Brilliant GIA Triple Excellent, Clarity IF, Colour F



This is really beautiful and a classic, it's going to be a forever ring! Congrats!


----------



## ame

justpeachy4397 said:


> Beautiful! Here is my set. I shared a pic recently, but just got a spacer because my wedding band was scratching the prongs on my e-ring.
> 
> Don't mind the weird hand motion.. I'm holding pizza lol.
> View attachment 2920462
> 
> View attachment 2920461



Yeeeessss Looks AWESOME!


----------



## justeen

Woow all soo beautiful!  *0*


----------



## forever.elise

Just got engaged a year ago[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## janiepie

You know how you catch yourself looking at your ring when you first get engaged? I feel like I still do that after 8+ years.. 

I love looking at everyone's sparkly beauties.

Here is my set. 

My hubby proposed with this engagement ring years ago. 



Then around our second anniversary, we upgraded to my current set, which I adore. 2.32 ct GIA ideal cut G/VS2. We changed the setting a bit too. 


All polished and cleaned recently so I thought I'd share.


----------



## ecofashionnews

NS89WA said:


> My Engagement Ring
> 
> 1.55 Platinum Round Brilliant GIA Triple Excellent, Clarity IF, Colour F


beautiful!!


----------



## phillj12

janiepie said:


> You know how you catch yourself looking at your ring when you first get engaged? I feel like I still do that after 8+ years..
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at everyone's sparkly beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my set.
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby proposed with this engagement ring years ago.
> 
> View attachment 2926689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then around our second anniversary, we upgraded to my current set, which I adore. 2.32 ct GIA ideal cut G/VS2. We changed the setting a bit too.
> 
> View attachment 2926690
> 
> 
> All polished and cleaned recently so I thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 2926691




So beautiful and sparkly!! 

Yes, after 9years I still stare at mine too!


----------



## Melow

Posting another reply coz im so obsessed
with my new setting!!!!!


Its too pretty in my view!!!


----------



## ame

Pretty amazing!


----------



## lucydee

Melow said:


> View attachment 2927052
> 
> View attachment 2927054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting another reply coz im so obsessed
> with my new setting!!!!!
> 
> 
> Its too pretty in my view!!!


omg, your ring is stunning!
Please share specs and who did your setting?


----------



## Minionlove

janiepie said:


> You know how you catch yourself looking at your ring when you first get engaged? I feel like I still do that after 8+ years..
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at everyone's sparkly beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my set.
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby proposed with this engagement ring years ago.
> 
> View attachment 2926689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then around our second anniversary, we upgraded to my current set, which I adore. 2.32 ct GIA ideal cut G/VS2. We changed the setting a bit too.
> 
> View attachment 2926690
> 
> 
> All polished and cleaned recently so I thought I'd share.
> 
> View attachment 2926691




I adore your set too!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## janiepie

Thanks phillj12 & minionlove ~~!


----------



## anne1218

Wearing this set


----------



## Melow

lucydee said:


> omg, your ring is stunning!
> 
> Please share specs and who did your setting?




Setting is by Tacori and the specs for center are 1.52 g vs1 !

Thanks!!


----------



## DariaK

Finally engaged after 6 years together! So excited to share with you all after stalking this thread for years.


----------



## checkcheck

DariaK said:


> Finally engaged after 6 years together! So excited to share with you all after stalking this thread for years.


this is beautiful? is that a cushion?


----------



## phillj12

DariaK said:


> Finally engaged after 6 years together! So excited to share with you all after stalking this thread for years.




Congrats!! Stunning ring!


----------



## DariaK

checkcheck said:


> this is beautiful? is that a cushion?



thank you! yes it is.


----------



## lucydee

DariaK said:


> Finally engaged after 6 years together! So excited to share with you all after stalking this thread for years.



Gorgeous ring! Is that a single halo or double around the center cushion?


----------



## lucydee

DariaK said:


> Finally engaged after 6 years together! So excited to share with you all after stalking this thread for years.



Gorgeous ring! Is that a single halo or double around the center cushion?  Your ring is very beautiful,  do you mind sharing who did your setting for this cushion diamond?


----------



## Data

Looks like it was worth the wait


----------



## meazar

:


----------



## DariaK

phillj12 said:


> Congrats!! Stunning ring!



thank you!


----------



## DariaK

lucydee said:


> Gorgeous ring! Is that a single halo or double around the center cushion?  Your ring is very beautiful,  do you mind sharing who did your setting for this cushion diamond?



Thank You!! Its a double halo. I'm not sure who made it all I know is that my fiance had it made to look like the tiffany soleste setting.


----------



## bassoonage

Just got engaged the other night. I'm so excited to post my ring. It's a .67 antique diamond from my grandmother's wedding ring set in a Ritani platinum setting. The stone isn't very big, but is very special to me .


----------



## htabby

Melow said:


> View attachment 2927052
> 
> View attachment 2927054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting another reply coz im so obsessed
> with my new setting!!!!!
> 
> 
> Its too pretty in my view!!!


That is so pretty!!!!!!


----------



## chessmont

bassoonage said:


> Just got engaged the other night. I'm so excited to post my ring. It's a .67 antique diamond from my grandmother's wedding ring set in a Ritani platinum setting. The stone isn't very big, but is very special to me .



Very pretty and it really looks good on your hand.  Size doesn't matter for it to be special


----------



## skyqueen

chessmont said:


> very pretty and it really looks good on your hand.  Size doesn't matter for it to be special




+1


----------



## Leo the Lion

bassoonage said:


> Just got engaged the other night. I'm so excited to post my ring. It's a .67 antique diamond from my grandmother's wedding ring set in a Ritani platinum setting. The stone isn't very big, but is very special to me .




Gorgeous ring and it makes it really special it's from your grandmother. Congrats on your engagement. Love your nail polish too!


----------



## bgirl525

bassoonage said:


> Just got engaged the other night. I'm so excited to post my ring. It's a .67 antique diamond from my grandmother's wedding ring set in a Ritani platinum setting. The stone isn't very big, but is very special to me .




Beautiful rings and congrats!


----------



## chymera

DariaK said:


> Finally engaged after 6 years together! So excited to share with you all after stalking this thread for years.



Congratulations! Beautiful ring


----------



## janiepie

Lovely! Congrats


----------



## bassoonage

Thank you so much guys! I took another picture because I realized mine was blurry. My mom made me get my nails done the night my fiancé proposed so I should have suspected something


----------



## simplyhappy

bassoonage said:


> Thank you so much guys! I took another picture because I realized mine was blurry. My mom made me get my nails done the night my fiancé proposed so I should have suspected something




Aww yay for mom   and huge congratulations! How special to have grandmother's diamond, I love it!


----------



## periogirl28

bassoonage said:


> Thank you so much guys! I took another picture because I realized mine was blurry. My mom made me get my nails done the night my fiancé proposed so I should have suspected something



This is SO pretty and special. Congrats!


----------



## StylishFarmer

bassoonage said:


> Thank you so much guys! I took another picture because I realized mine was blurry. My mom made me get my nails done the night my fiancé proposed so I should have suspected something



Very sweet. I love how the prongs look like little hearts .


----------



## xgigglymeex

1 ct pave setting on a size 2.5 finger


----------



## Margaretas

Such a pretty rings that you have girls!!I just love it.


----------



## Nanciii

xgigglymeex said:


> 1 ct pave setting on a size 2.5 finger
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937230




So jealous of you, my hands are bigger so the ring looks smaller on mine, lol


----------



## chessmont

Nanciii said:


> So jealous of you, my hands are bigger so the ring looks smaller on mine, lol



+1!  I have a 1.28 on a size 7 finger - doesn't look nearly as big as yours


----------



## cung

xgigglymeex said:


> 1 ct pave setting on a size 2.5 finger
> 
> View attachment 2937230



such a pretty ring and it suits you very well. I just cannot imagine anyone could have a sz 2.5 finger, I used to have sz 3.5 (now sz 4 with 20lbs more weight after 3 kids) and I have always to special order rings in my size


----------



## celine_soe

xgigglymeex said:


> 1 ct pave setting on a size 2.5 finger
> 
> View attachment 2937230


Seriously?! I have size 3.75 and I feel like I have the smallest finger in the world... That ring looks huge on you, and it's very sparkling too! lucky you : )


----------



## i love louie

xgigglymeex said:


> 1 ct pave setting on a size 2.5 finger
> 
> View attachment 2937230


  love it! very beautiful!  I am also a proud member of the 2.5 finger club. jewelers are always so shocked haha


----------



## 26Alexandra

In Belgium we use other sizes. I have size 49 and that's small. Most people have 52 or 53. I have never found a conversion table. Does anybody know what American size I would have?


----------



## smashinstyle

I think size 49 is a size 5 US


----------



## Juliemvis

My great great grandmothers engagement ring. From the first world war .it's very danity


----------



## skyqueen

Juliemvis said:


> My great great grandmothers engagement ring. From the first world war .it's very danity




OMG...what a find!


----------



## Juliemvis

skyqueen said:


> OMG...what a find!




Thank my mum had it for years in her jewellery box so I had it cleaned up , the band is very thin now it's very sentimental


----------



## miumiuaddict27

dochunnybunny said:


> I love all of your rings and they are all gorgeous. Here is my e-ring with my anniversary ring worn together. [emoji4]




Where is ur e ring from


----------



## dochunnybunny

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Where is ur e ring from




Both are tiffany & co rings


----------



## i love louie

26Alexandra said:


> In Belgium we use other sizes. I have size 49 and that's small. Most people have 52 or 53. I have never found a conversion table. Does anybody know what American size I would have?


  you are a size 5 
http://findmyringsize.com/en/conversiontable.aspx


----------



## 26Alexandra

i love louie said:


> you are a size 5
> http://findmyringsize.com/en/conversiontable.aspx




Thanks!


----------



## baghorr

bassoonage said:


> Thank you so much guys! I took another picture because I realized mine was blurry. My mom made me get my nails done the night my fiancé proposed so I should have suspected something



My wedding rings would match your ring perfectly!


----------



## solange

Juliemvis said:


> My great great grandmothers engagement ring. From the first world war .it's very danity



Love it!


----------



## lovemybabes

janiepie said:


> You know how you catch yourself looking at your ring when you first get engaged? I feel like I still do that after 8+ years..
> 
> I love looking at everyone's sparkly beauties.
> 
> Here is my set.
> 
> My hubby proposed with this engagement ring years ago.
> View attachment 2926689
> 
> 
> Then around our second anniversary, we upgraded to my current set, which I adore. 2.32 ct GIA ideal cut G/VS2. We changed the setting a bit too.
> View attachment 2926690
> 
> All polished and cleaned recently so I thought I'd share.
> View attachment 2926691



I love both!!  I have been looking at this size (2-3 Carat) and I wondered if you would share your finger size?  It is gorgeous!!


----------



## LexielLoveee




----------



## aimeng

tiffany classic ering


----------



## aimeng

it sparkle crazy! Love.tiffany


----------



## Elle_Kay

Juliemvis said:


> My great great grandmothers engagement ring. From the first world war .it's very danity


I love the history on this ring!  Wear it in good health


----------



## chessmont

aimeng said:


> it sparkle crazy! Love.tiffany



So pretty I love RB in a tiffany or tiffany-style setting


----------



## OinkMoo

Shared my engagement ring here before but just got my wedding band in the mail and wanted to share again. [emoji4] Loving my set and my eyes are so happy from all the eye candy in this thread. Debating if it needs a spacer band or not. I don't think I can wait 2.5 months to wear my wedding band! [emoji16] 

Both rings are from Brian Gavin.


----------



## baglover4ever

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2944523
> View attachment 2944524



GORGEOUS! can you please tell me the specs and what your ring size is?


----------



## FrenchCountryD

xgigglymeex said:


> 1 ct pave setting on a size 2.5 finger
> 
> View attachment 2937230



Absolutely stunning, do you have a wedding band? I have a princess cut ring and am having a hard time finding the perfect band.. Especially one that will fit next to the engagement ring. Maybe I'll have to buy a custom ring..lol


----------



## karo

Oinkitsthao said:


> Shared my engagement ring here before but just got my wedding band in the mail and wanted to share again. [emoji4] Loving my set and my eyes are so happy from all the eye candy in this thread. Debating if it needs a spacer band or not. I don't think I can wait 2.5 months to wear my wedding band! [emoji16]
> 
> Both rings are from Brian Gavin.
> 
> View attachment 2947162


Gorgeous set! Congratulations!


----------



## mbayliss

*Oinkitsthao* - that is GORGEOUS!  I got my engagement ring at Brian Gavin as well.  Do you mind sharing with me the name of your wedding band?  Thanks!  



Oinkitsthao said:


> Shared my engagement ring here before but just got my wedding band in the mail and wanted to share again. [emoji4] Loving my set and my eyes are so happy from all the eye candy in this thread. Debating if it needs a spacer band or not. I don't think I can wait 2.5 months to wear my wedding band! [emoji16]
> 
> Both rings are from Brian Gavin.
> 
> View attachment 2947162


----------



## ame

Oinkitsthao said:


> Shared my engagement ring here before but just got my wedding band in the mail and wanted to share again. [emoji4] Loving my set and my eyes are so happy from all the eye candy in this thread. Debating if it needs a spacer band or not. I don't think I can wait 2.5 months to wear my wedding band! [emoji16]
> 
> Both rings are from Brian Gavin.
> 
> View attachment 2947162



Looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## OinkMoo

karo said:


> Gorgeous set! Congratulations!





mbayliss said:


> *Oinkitsthao* - that is GORGEOUS!  I got my engagement ring at Brian Gavin as well.  Do you mind sharing with me the name of your wedding band?  Thanks!





ame said:


> Looks AMAZING!!!



Thanks ladies!  My band is the Legera in platinum. http://www.briangavindiamonds.com/w...ands/legera-pave-matching-band-platinum-5862p


----------



## mbayliss

Oh that is GORGEOUS!!!!  That matches my engagement ring, I'm so glad to see it via picture on a hand!  SO PRETTY!! Thanks for posting 



Oinkitsthao said:


> Thanks ladies!  My band is the Legera in platinum. http://www.briangavindiamonds.com/w...ands/legera-pave-matching-band-platinum-5862p


----------



## FrenchCountryD

So pretty!!


----------



## OinkMoo

mbayliss said:


> Oh that is GORGEOUS!!!!  That matches my engagement ring, I'm so glad to see it via picture on a hand!  SO PRETTY!! Thanks for posting




Yeah it was super hard finding pics of this band online. I ordered it on a whim per recommendations from Ame as well as Jamie from BGD. Thanks for for the compliment!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Melow said:


> View attachment 2927052
> 
> View attachment 2927054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting another reply coz im so obsessed
> with my new setting!!!!!
> 
> 
> Its too pretty in my view!!!



Wow!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Nymf said:


> I love my future wedding set &#128150; all tiffany!



Pretty!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ksadowski said:


> View attachment 2886944
> View attachment 2886945
> View attachment 2886946



Your ring is pretty but I love your avatar more. I have a red Dobe too.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

sniderms said:


> One more..



Love your ring!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

saligator said:


> I just got an upgrade!



Love it!


----------



## KitsChick

Such gorgeous rings! 
Do promise rings count? This is mine


----------



## janiepie

Thank you! My ring size is 4.75 



lovemybabes said:


> I love both!!  I have been looking at this size (2-3 Carat) and I wondered if you would share your finger size?  It is gorgeous!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

KitsChick said:


> Such gorgeous rings!
> Do promise rings count? This is mine


This is gorgeous! We need info.


----------



## MMaiko

I just spent weeks reading through 522 pages showing beautiful presents of love and dedication.  I have enjoyed the seeing the many different styles and choices, I've learned a lot!

Such beauties posted, I wish all of you many years of wedded bliss!


----------



## leechiyong

I'm feeling very blessed.   I asked for pink and my fiancé chose this 2.2 carat cushion, natural, untreated, purple-pink sapphire in an ultra thin halo, rose gold setting.  I love the detail on the back almost as much as the stone.   Ring is size 5 for reference.


----------



## KitsChick

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is gorgeous! We need info.



It's swarovski crystal with silver! I didn't think a real stone was appropriate in something this large for only a promise ring. Oh and it's from Michael Hill if anyone was wondering.


----------



## kiteswithwishes

peach sapphire from the natural sapphire company in ny!


----------



## FrenchCountryD

&#128536;Here is mine I am having trouble finding a band though, can't wait to actually find one and get married!!


----------



## checkcheck

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2953292
> 
> 
> peach sapphire from the natural sapphire company in ny!


what a beautiful stone! congratulations


----------



## skyqueen

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2953292
> 
> 
> peach sapphire from the natural sapphire company in ny!




Lovely, Kites...so unusual!
I'm still jealous over that gorgeous bag you made. You should definitely go into business!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

KitsChick said:


> Such gorgeous rings!
> Do promise rings count? This is mine




Yes they do count! Gorgeous blue, Congrats!


----------



## kiteswithwishes

KitsChick said:


> Such gorgeous rings!
> Do promise rings count? This is mine




Whoa!! So beautiful!


----------



## Mochiyii

My new creation from old stuff in my Jewelry box 
Round center with pink melee halo plus white diamond double halo ( the roles of Diamond) with heart shape sapphire raised up in cathedral settings in platinum


----------



## Mochiyii

janiepie said:


> Thank you! My ring size is 4.75




This is gorgeous!! Is that paraiba tourmaline?


----------



## bellaNlawrence

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2953292
> 
> 
> peach sapphire from the natural sapphire company in ny!



stunning


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2954743
> View attachment 2954744
> 
> View attachment 2954745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new creation from old stuff in my Jewelry box
> Round center with pink melee halo plus white diamond double halo ( the roles of Diamond) with heart shape sapphire raised up in cathedral settings in platinum



oh wow, so beautiful


----------



## Leo the Lion

FrenchCountryD said:


> &#128536;Here is mine I am having trouble finding a band though, can't wait to actually find one and get married!!




So beautiful on you! Your nail color is pretty too!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Here is my upgrade. I had no feelings toward my original stone but deep affection for the band. Original was a 1.1ct, G, SI1, cut a bit too deep.
New is a 2.22ct, E, SI1 - totally eyeclean. Difficult to take photos as it just sparkles and flashes so much.


----------



## jonathan jay

Lovely Rings ladies! heres some Pear shape love 





Pear shape with baguette side stones
2.04 Carats / TCW 2.34
E color
VVS1 clarity


----------



## Leo the Lion

jonathan jay said:


> Lovely Rings ladies! heres some Pear shape love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear shape with baguette side stones
> 2.04 Carats / TCW 2.34
> E color
> VVS1 clarity




Gorgeous! I haven't seen many pear shaped lately. Very beautiful and different!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

jonathan jay said:


> Lovely Rings ladies! heres some Pear shape love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear shape with baguette side stones
> 2.04 Carats / TCW 2.34
> E color
> VVS1 clarity


 Fabulous and a little different.


----------



## chessmont

StylishFarmer said:


> Here is my upgrade. I had no feelings toward my original stone but deep affection for the band. Original was a 1.1ct, G, SI1, cut a bit too deep.
> New is a 2.22ct, E, SI1 - totally eyeclean. Difficult to take photos as it just sparkles and flashes so much.



Beautiful!


----------



## chessmont

jonathan jay said:


> Lovely Rings ladies! heres some Pear shape love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear shape with baguette side stones
> 2.04 Carats / TCW 2.34
> E color
> VVS1 clarity



Beautiful, sparkly!


----------



## chessmont

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2953292
> 
> 
> peach sapphire from the natural sapphire company in ny!



Love it!


----------



## chessmont

KitsChick said:


> Such gorgeous rings!
> Do promise rings count? This is mine



Very pretty!  Am enjoying seeing some of these stones that are other than diamonds


----------



## jonathan jay

Leo the Lion said:


> Gorgeous! I haven't seen many pear shaped lately. Very beautiful and different!





Puttin On Ayers said:


> Fabulous and a little different.



Thank you ladies! always loved the pear shape, its very beautiful esp IRL


----------



## friday13bride

jonathan jay said:


> Lovely Rings ladies! heres some Pear shape love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear shape with baguette side stones
> 2.04 Carats / TCW 2.34
> E color
> VVS1 clarity




Always had a soft spot for pears... Gorgeous and the perfect size!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

chessmont said:


> Beautiful!





Thank you. I'm like this &#128513;


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

Beautiful rings everyone!!!



StylishFarmer said:


> Here is my upgrade. I had no feelings toward my original stone but deep affection for the band. Original was a 1.1ct, G, SI1, cut a bit too deep.
> New is a 2.22ct, E, SI1 - totally eyeclean. Difficult to take photos as it just sparkles and flashes so much.



Gorgeous upgrade, I just LOVE your setting! Pretty fingernail polish as well!! 



jonathan jay said:


> Lovely Rings ladies! heres some Pear shape love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear shape with baguette side stones
> 2.04 Carats / TCW 2.34
> E color
> VVS1 clarity



Beautiful ring, I love your setting and your pear is the perfect shape and size for your finger & hand!


----------



## Portmanteau

Hello ladies!  New to the forum, though I'd share 

Simon G mount, with a yellow citrine centre stone.  I'm hoping to upgrade to a nice warm diamond (n-z colour) for my 5th anniversary in 2 years


----------



## Leo the Lion

Portmanteau said:


> Hello ladies!  New to the forum, though I'd share
> 
> 
> 
> Simon G mount, with a yellow citrine centre stone.  I'm hoping to upgrade to a nice warm diamond (n-z colour) for my 5th anniversary in 2 years




Beautiful! Love the stone shape!


----------



## chessmont

Portmanteau said:


> Hello ladies!  New to the forum, though I'd share
> 
> Simon G mount, with a yellow citrine centre stone.  I'm hoping to upgrade to a nice warm diamond (n-z colour) for my 5th anniversary in 2 years



Very pretty I love citrine it is my birthstone


----------



## Mochiyii

Leo the Lion said:


> Gorgeous! I haven't seen many pear shaped lately. Very beautiful and different!




I haven't seen one this pretty [emoji5] he did good.


----------



## Elle_Kay

jonathan jay said:


> Lovely Rings ladies! heres some Pear shape love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear shape with baguette side stones
> 2.04 Carats / TCW 2.34
> E color
> VVS1 clarity


I love pears and this one is just beautiful!


----------



## jonathan jay

Elle_Kay said:


> I love pears and this one is just beautiful!



Thank you! Pears are great! &#128516;


----------



## SBunz25

jonathan jay said:


> Thank you! Pears are great! [emoji1]




This is exactly what I want to upgrade to!


----------



## jonathan jay

SBunz25 said:


> This is exactly what I want to upgrade to!



Do it, i swear you wont regret it, the 1.5carat was also very beautiful and sparkly all the same &#128522; it was enough for my size, but when my SA brought out this 2carat i was just floored by it and thought i might as well take the plunge since its an anniversary gift &#128521;


----------



## smom

falling back in love&#9825; with my set.
thanks for letting me share (again)!


----------



## 26Alexandra

smom said:


> falling back in love&#9825; with my set.
> thanks for letting me share (again)!




I really like your e-ring setting!


----------



## jonathan jay

smom said:


> falling back in love&#9825; with my set.
> thanks for letting me share (again)!



I love baguette side stone settings and yours is so beautiful&#128522;


----------



## smom

jonathan jay said:


> I love baguette side stone settings and yours is so beautiful&#128522;



thanks i love baguettes too &#128516;







26Alexandra said:


> I really like your e-ring setting!



thank you! it's a cushion in Leon Mege double claw prongs with tapered baguettes.


----------



## ChaneLisette

kiteswithwishes said:


> View attachment 2953292
> 
> 
> peach sapphire from the natural sapphire company in ny!




Very very beautiful!


----------



## StylishFarmer

smom said:


> falling back in love&#9825; with my set.
> thanks for letting me share (again)!



Very beautiful. Timeless setting. I have the tapered baguette side stones too


----------



## eaf1973

I love cushions, I have one myself [emoji183] but u rarely see them set so simply and classically! I just love this, it really showcases the stone. I have double prongs too, they are so elegant. I am hoping you'll treat us to more shots and details, one is not enough!!!!


----------



## xgigglymeex

FrenchCountryD said:


> Absolutely stunning, do you have a wedding band? I have a princess cut ring and am having a hard time finding the perfect band.. Especially one that will fit next to the engagement ring. Maybe I'll have to buy a custom ring..lol



I want matching wedding bands. But I'm going to have to get it made from the jewelers


----------



## classypeach

Juliemvis said:


> My great great grandmothers engagement ring. From the first world war .it's very danity




It's beautiful!


----------



## smom

StylishFarmer said:


> Very beautiful. Timeless setting. I have the tapered baguette side stones too



thank you!







eaf1973 said:


> I love cushions, I have one myself [emoji183] but u rarely see them set so simply and classically! I just love this, it really showcases the stone. I have double prongs too, they are so elegant. I am hoping you'll treat us to more shots and details, one is not enough!!!!



thanks for your kinds word. while my photography skills and phone camera are lacking, here are a few more shots&#128247;


----------



## smom

oops. here we go &#128517;


----------



## eaf1973

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smom

eaf1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thanks you're too sweet &#128522;


----------



## karo

smom said:


> falling back in love&#9825; with my set.
> thanks for letting me share (again)!


Love your set! Gorgeous ering


----------



## smom

karo said:


> Love your set! Gorgeous ering



thanks karo!


----------



## msdiene

smom said:


> falling back in love&#9825; with my set.
> thanks for letting me share (again)!



Gorgeous!  Each separate piece as well as the entire ensemble...just lovely!


----------



## smom

msdiene said:


> Gorgeous!  Each separate piece as well as the entire ensemble...just lovely!



thanks v much msdiene!


----------



## hhw

smom said:


> falling back in love&#9825; with my set.
> thanks for letting me share (again)!


Love your ring!  The cushion and baguettes are so elegant!


----------



## hennifer

Here are my wife's rings. Tiffany legacy engagement ring. Tiffany legacy wedding band and Tiffany blue sapphire and diamond band for the birth of our son.


----------



## hhw

hennifer said:


> Here are my wife's rings. Tiffany legacy engagement ring. Tiffany legacy wedding band and Tiffany blue sapphire and diamond band for the birth of our son.
> 
> View attachment 2970674


hennifer, you did a great job!  Beautiful set!


----------



## smom

hhw said:


> Love your ring!  The cushion and baguettes are so elegant!



thank you


----------



## oogiewoogie

Had my stone reset into a more mommy friendly setting...Can't wait for it to arrive!!! Glamour shots courtesy of BGD.


----------



## mbayliss

oogiewoogie said:


> Had my stone reset into a more mommy friendly setting...Can't wait for it to arrive!!! Glamour shots courtesy of BGD.
> 
> View attachment 2971137
> View attachment 2971138



That is BEAUTIFUL *oogiewoogie*!! I love Brian Gavin, your ring is SO beautiful.  Can't wait to see your pics of it on


----------



## oogiewoogie

mbayliss said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL *oogiewoogie*!! I love Brian Gavin, your ring is SO beautiful.  Can't wait to see your pics of it on



Thank you!!


----------



## Mininana

oogiewoogie said:


> Had my stone reset into a more mommy friendly setting...Can't wait for it to arrive!!! Glamour shots courtesy of BGD.
> 
> View attachment 2971137
> View attachment 2971138




Love it!! Now I wonder what it looked like before


----------



## D3183

New ring. Been married for almost two years and have been wearing a much cherished family ring...but now have one that is just ours. 

.72 carat center stone. VS1, H color, excellent cut. .8 on the holloway cut advisor. 

Double halo with .5 carat weight - setting is 18k white gold. 

Ring size 5!


----------



## smom

oogiewoogie said:


> Had my stone reset into a more mommy friendly setting...Can't wait for it to arrive!!! Glamour shots courtesy of BGD.
> 
> View attachment 2971137
> View attachment 2971138



its gorgeous!looooove BGD.
you owe us handshots!


----------



## Chloesam

My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.


----------



## CATEYES

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497



Omg it's spectacular!!!!! I mean amazeballs! Big congrats and congrats to you and DH on 25 years!&#128516;


----------



## ChaneLisette

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497





Very pretty! Congratulations on 25 years!


----------



## Jen123

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497



oh my goodness this is incredible!!


----------



## chessmont

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497



Wow!  Quite a rock, and you don't see this shape or cut that often.


----------



## phillj12

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497




Just gorgeous! What beautiful work on the back too!


----------



## Chloesam

CATEYES said:


> Omg it's spectacular!!!!! I mean amazeballs! Big congrats and congrats to you and DH on 25 years!&#128516;





ChaneLisette said:


> Very pretty! Congratulations on 25 years!





Jen123 said:


> oh my goodness this is incredible!!





chessmont said:


> Wow!  Quite a rock, and you don't see this shape or cut that often.





phillj12 said:


> Just gorgeous! What beautiful work on the back too!


Thank you Cateyes, ChanelLisette, Jen, chessmont and phillij, for your very kind comments.  I was planning on a round brilliant but I fell in love with the oval, I think it elongates the hand. I can't believe it has been 25 years, we got married so young,  how time flies!


----------



## nastasja

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497




Wow! Love it! Classy!


----------



## chessmont

My very modest circa 1988 1.28 ct and wedding band


----------



## cmm62

chessmont said:


> My very modest circa 1988 1.28 ct and wedding band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972699




I wouldn't say very modest [emoji4] love your wedding band as well!




Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497




Ovals are the best - this is stunning congrats.


----------



## chessmont

cmm62 said:


> I wouldn't say very modest [emoji4] love your wedding band as well!/QUOTE]
> 
> Aww, thank you


----------



## LucilleBall

I can't figure out how to quote a message but *Chloesam* do you have a handshot for us of that spectacular ring?! Will you wear it with a wedding band or by itself? Congrats on 25 years!


----------



## Chloesam

LucilleBall said:


> I can't figure out how to quote a message but *Chloesam* do you have a handshot for us of that spectacular ring?! Will you wear it with a wedding band or by itself? Congrats on 25 years!



Not sure what you mean by a hand shot? I posted 4 pictures. Did you see them all? I will definitely wear it by itself. I don't think it needs anything else. Thank you for the kind compliment.


----------



## LucilleBall

Chloesam said:


> Not sure what you mean by a hand shot? I posted 4 pictures. Did you see them all? I will definitely wear it by itself. I don't think it needs anything else. Thank you for the kind compliment.




No I only see one in your original post; however, I can see them all in the replies to your post. Strange, I'm not sure why but pictures are not showing up for me in this thread. I see the 4 pictures now though and it's stunning!


----------



## kellydean

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497


 absolutely stunning!! and I love your Tiffany T ring!! I just got the bracelet. congrats on you anniversary!


----------



## zippie

chloesam said:


> my new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. Si1 clarity. Gia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497


 


stunning!


----------



## Chloesam

killerlife said:


> Wow! Love it! Classy!







LucilleBall said:


> No I only see one in your original post; however, I can see them all in the replies to your post. Strange, I'm not sure why but pictures are not showing up for me in this thread. I see the 4 pictures now though and it's stunning!







kellydean said:


> absolutely stunning!! and I love your Tiffany T ring!! I just got the bracelet. congrats on you anniversary!







zippie said:


> stunning!




Thank you all so much for your kind words.


----------



## clinkenwar

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497


This might be one of the most beautiful rings I have seen on here. It is gorgeous!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497



Shazaaam~!! That is a stunner!!


----------



## Librarychickie

Here's mine -- 1.63 ct emerald cut 

Probably upgrading this summer.


----------



## leechiyong

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.



Omg, that ring!  And the intricacies of the setting are TDF!  I'm a sucker for detailed settings.


----------



## skyqueen

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497




The first miracle is being married 25 years...the second is your fabulous ring!
Wear in good heath!!!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Guccinista said:


> Harry Winston Large Sunflower Ring
> View attachment 2452644
> 
> View attachment 2452645
> 
> View attachment 2452646


OMG, beautiful beautiful stunning stunning ring, love it


----------



## StylishFarmer

hennifer said:


> Here are my wife's rings. Tiffany legacy engagement ring. Tiffany legacy wedding band and Tiffany blue sapphire and diamond band for the birth of our son.
> 
> View attachment 2970674




Lovely! I'm a big fan of the squarer shapes. Beautifully matched bands too.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497




Your ring is absolutely 100% perfect for you! It's very elegant. Enjoy wearing it for many years. I think your future grandchildren will be fighting over this one


----------



## StylishFarmer

Timeless! A true classic &#128512;


----------



## StylishFarmer

Ohhh, it's going to be one awesome upgrade if this is your current ring. Beautiful!


----------



## karo

Librarychickie said:


> Here's mine -- 1.63 ct emerald cut
> 
> Probably upgrading this summer.
> 
> View attachment 2973635


Gorgeous ring!


----------



## karo

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497


What a stunner! Love your setting, it's so unique! Congratulations!!!


----------



## nancyrobert2011

If you ask me My Sincere suggestion is gold ring.becuase it has catching fraction for women eyes and also my preference is for  charm bracelet


----------



## MyDogTink

StylishFarmer said:


> Here is my upgrade. I had no feelings toward my original stone but deep affection for the band. Original was a 1.1ct, G, SI1, cut a bit too deep.
> 
> New is a 2.22ct, E, SI1 - totally eyeclean. Difficult to take photos as it just sparkles and flashes so much.




We are almost princess cut twins. I adore this cut. Your upgrade is beautiful. What style was your original?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ so pretty!!!


----------



## FashionBagsLola

All of your rings are so gorgeous. Wish I could share one with you too


----------



## horse17

^....you never know!.......


----------



## labelwhore04

I just got engaged last week. I'm obsessed with my ring i cant stop looking at it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> I just got engaged last week. I'm obsessed with my ring i cant stop looking at it!
> View attachment 2974852
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974853



OMG CONGRATS! Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Chloesam

clinkenwar said:


> This might be one of the most beautiful rings I have seen on here. It is gorgeous!!







oogiewoogie said:


> Shazaaam~!! That is a stunner!!







leechiyong said:


> Omg, that ring!  And the intricacies of the setting are TDF!  I'm a sucker for detailed settings.







skyqueen said:


> The first miracle is being married 25 years...the second is your fabulous ring!
> Wear in good heath!!!







StylishFarmer said:


> Your ring is absolutely 100% perfect for you! It's very elegant. Enjoy wearing it for many years. I think your future grandchildren will be fighting over this one







karo said:


> What a stunner! Love your setting, it's so unique! Congratulations!!!




Thank you all for your very kind compliments!


----------



## chessmont

labelwhore04 said:


> I just got engaged last week. I'm obsessed with my ring i cant stop looking at it!
> View attachment 2974852
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974853



Congratulations!  Beautiful ring and you have beautiful hands, too.


----------



## StylishFarmer

MyDogTink said:


> We are almost princess cut twins. I adore this cut. Your upgrade is beautiful. What style was your original?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974371
> View attachment 2974372





How WONDERFUL! Twins!! 

I think the only difference is that your baguettes are longer than mine. The baguettes on my ring were chosen to compliment the original stone. I will be finding other ones in the near future. Probably .3 or .4 tcw.  The only change made to my ring were larger v-claws to fit the new stone. I couldn't wait a day longer for the new stone. Very childish of me &#128556;


----------



## StylishFarmer

labelwhore04 said:


> I just got engaged last week. I'm obsessed with my ring i cant stop looking at it!
> View attachment 2974852
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974853




Congratulations. What a beautiful way to begin your engagement. Your ring is gorgeous. I can see your smile from the other side of the world.


----------



## FashionBagsLola

Thanks horse17. Hopefully this year! 

Beautiful ring! Love your nails too!


----------



## StylishFarmer

FashionBagsLola said:


> All of your rings are so gorgeous. Wish I could share one with you too




Awww, sweetie. I just want to send you a virtual hug. It will happen when it happens. I was 35 when I got engaged/married. Perhaps post a photo of your dream ring?


----------



## FashionBagsLola

Thanks StylishFarmer! 
Virtual hug back 
Maybe one day I'll have a story to tell. Maybe he's still thinking about it.

Great idea! I'll post a picture of my dream ring


----------



## FashionBagsLola

Here's one of my dream rings... A Tiffany Setting. I love how elegant it is. 

I would love at least 1 carat, even 1.5   Maybe asking too much! Haha.

Imagining opening a Tiffany box


----------



## kaitydid

labelwhore04 said:


> I just got engaged last week. I'm obsessed with my ring i cant stop looking at it!
> View attachment 2974852
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974853



Congrats! Your ring is so gorgeous!


----------



## MyDogTink

StylishFarmer said:


> How WONDERFUL! Twins!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only difference is that your baguettes are longer than mine. The baguettes on my ring were chosen to compliment the original stone. I will be finding other ones in the near future. Probably .3 or .4 tcw.  The only change made to my ring were larger v-claws to fit the new stone. I couldn't wait a day longer for the new stone. Very childish of me &#128556;




The other difference is my stone is much smaller- 1.22, F, VVS1. The baguettes came from my mom's ER. I'm itching to reset it but I think princess cuts are limited with settings.


----------



## shortsweetness

I felt like showing my ring again. I don't know the specs but I'm a size 7. My fiancé and I are getting married next year and I cannot wait to pair this bad boy with a wedding band or two


----------



## FashionBagsLola

Beautiful x


----------



## Elle_Kay

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497


Good lord that is beautiful!!!  Crazy for ovals!


----------



## phillj12

shortsweetness said:


> I felt like showing my ring again. I don't know the specs but I'm a size 7. My fiancé and I are getting married next year and I cannot wait to pair this bad boy with a wedding band or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977329
> View attachment 2977330




Looks beautiful on your finger!!! Congrats!


----------



## StylishFarmer

shortsweetness said:


> I felt like showing my ring again. I don't know the specs but I'm a size 7. My fiancé and I are getting married next year and I cannot wait to pair this bad boy with a wedding band or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977329
> View attachment 2977330




It's a beauty &#128522;


----------



## Yummie

Super cute


----------



## MoreTorque

Will like to share my Tiffany's set! Was heavily influenced after seeing the other beautiful rings in this thread and I decided on the soleste in the end! 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

MoreTorque said:


> Will like to share my Tiffany's set! Was heavily influenced after seeing the other beautiful rings in this thread and I decided on the soleste in the end!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2979358


So pretty! And I really like your nails. They compliment the rings so well


----------



## shortsweetness

phillj12 said:


> Looks beautiful on your finger!!! Congrats!







FashionBagsLola said:


> Beautiful x







Yummie said:


> Super cute







StylishFarmer said:


> It's a beauty [emoji4]




Thanks everyone! I told my fiancé last night that he created a picture taking monster.


----------



## FashionBagsLola

Anyone wait (or is still waiting) over 10 years for a ring? x


----------



## Swanky

^ that's for a different thread 
Different forum too actually, lol!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I am...13 years together, but we are still so young...28 and we plan on getting married sometime around the big 30  
BUT I did get a promise ring at our 10th anniversary. An eternity band with 10 diamonds and I get one more setted every year. 
Sorry if this belongs to a different thread but I had to answer this


----------



## Nelzli

StylishFarmer said:


> Here is my upgrade. I had no feelings toward my original stone but deep affection for the band. Original was a 1.1ct, G, SI1, cut a bit too deep.
> New is a 2.22ct, E, SI1 - totally eyeclean. Difficult to take photos as it just sparkles and flashes so much.




One of my dreams!!!!


----------



## Nelzli

janiepie said:


> You know how you catch yourself looking at your ring when you first get engaged? I feel like I still do that after 8+ years..
> 
> I love looking at everyone's sparkly beauties.
> 
> Here is my set.
> 
> My hubby proposed with this engagement ring years ago.
> View attachment 2926689
> 
> 
> Then around our second anniversary, we upgraded to my current set, which I adore. 2.32 ct GIA ideal cut G/VS2. We changed the setting a bit too.
> View attachment 2926690
> 
> All polished and cleaned recently so I thought I'd share.
> View attachment 2926691




Simply Gorg!!!


----------



## FashionBagsLola

Sorry, should of asked on a different thread! My bad! 

Thanks for answering LovingDiamonds!  Do you have a photo of your eternity band? x


----------



## MoreTorque

Thingofbeauty said:


> So pretty! And I really like your nails. They compliment the rings so well



Thank you Thingofbeauty! Got a bit carried away with the Tiffany's theme!


----------



## saligator

shortsweetness said:


> I felt like showing my ring again. I don't know the specs but I'm a size 7. My fiancé and I are getting married next year and I cannot wait to pair this bad boy with a wedding band or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977329
> View attachment 2977330



Great shape on your hand! Congratulations!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Nelzli said:


> One of my dreams!!!!




It can happen!


----------



## jonathan jay

MoreTorque said:


> Will like to share my Tiffany's set! Was heavily influenced after seeing the other beautiful rings in this thread and I decided on the soleste in the end!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2979358



Beautiful! I just helped my brother in law pick a ring for her fiance and we also chose the soleste. Such a beautiful ring and looks amazing on your hand btw


----------



## Nelzli

StylishFarmer said:


> It can happen!



hahah, Thanks. Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Shelovesbling

All the new posts are amazing. Great rings ladies and congrats.


----------



## peggysummer

Love this thread! got a lot of inspiration!


----------



## sjr1974

Just got engaged a few weeks ago and so excited to post my ring.  My fiance did an amazing job!  Tacori 2620- 2 carat center I color VS1  GIA triple excellent size 4.75 finger


----------



## FashionBagsLola

Congratulations sjr1974! It looks stunning x


----------



## sjr1974

FashionBagsLola said:


> Congratulations sjr1974! It looks stunning x


thank you so much!  love my ring and my fiance!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## jenna_foo

sjr1974 said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago and so excited to post my ring.  My fiance did an amazing job!  Tacori 2620- 2 carat center I color VS1  GIA triple excellent size 4.75 finger


 

I LOVE THIS!! This is beautiful!! 
Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## rutabaga

Congrats sjr! Do you mind me asking if that's the Dantella setting? I was looking at that one but ended up going custom. Gorgeous setting and rock!


----------



## sjr1974

i*bella said:


> Congrats sjr! Do you mind me asking if that's the Dantella setting? I was looking at that one but ended up going custom. Gorgeous setting and rock!


Thank you! It's the Dantela 2620 RD LG P. as soon as I saw it I knew it was the one


----------



## Jen123

sjr1974 said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago and so excited to post my ring.  My fiance did an amazing job!  Tacori 2620- 2 carat center I color VS1  GIA triple excellent size 4.75 finger




Congratulations and beautiful ring!!!


----------



## sjr1974

jenna_foo said:


> I LOVE THIS!! This is beautiful!!
> Congrats on your engagement!


Thank you!!


----------



## meegurl

Congratulations on your beautiful rings! Lovely photos


----------



## dhfwu

sjr1974 said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago and so excited to post my ring.  My fiance did an amazing job!  Tacori 2620- 2 carat center I color VS1  GIA triple excellent size 4.75 finger


Congratulations on your engagement, and your ring is gorgeous!  I especially love the last picture that you posted, in which some of the facets in your diamond seem to form a 7-point star.  That is really unique and stunning.


----------



## sjr1974

dhfwu said:


> Congratulations on your engagement, and your ring is gorgeous!  I especially love the last picture that you posted, in which some of the facets in your diamond seem to form a 7-point star.  That is really unique and stunning.


 thank you so much dhfwu!  i am over the moon and i cannot wait to start the next chapter of my life!


----------



## Jlbailey614

Here is mine  band is .30 ct, E ring is .45 ct and center stone is 1.80 ct deep cushion cut IF G in color 

Just got the stone swapped from the blue diamond I had in it previously. I had another account but I can't remember the log in. :/ I've been stalking this forum for a while so I am excited to post!


----------



## Jlbailey614

Here is another picture. My phone will not let me add more than one at a time. Lol


----------



## Nanciii

Jlbailey614 said:


> Here is another picture. My phone will not let me add more than one at a time. Lol




stunning~!!!


----------



## neleelicious

sjr1974 said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago and so excited to post my ring.  My fiance did an amazing job!  Tacori 2620- 2 carat center I color VS1  GIA triple excellent size 4.75 finger


Stunning! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## neleelicious

shortsweetness said:


> I felt like showing my ring again. I don't know the specs but I'm a size 7. My fiancé and I are getting married next year and I cannot wait to pair this bad boy with a wedding band or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977329
> View attachment 2977330


Is that a princess cut? Sits so beautifully on the halo. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## alessia70

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497


Wow! Your ring is stunning! Congrats on your anniversary


----------



## leemeiko

I have been admiring all the beautiful rings (and manicures) on this forum for months and now I can finally post my own. 

I didn't get a ring when we got engaged...
Couple months ago, DH was planning on getting me some gold jewelries but I expressed my desire for an Ering.  So... DH proposed (again) with a ring that he designed with the help of a jeweler.

Custom design based off a pendant he picked out for me but couldn't afford it when we were young and poor. 
The meaning behind the design is priceless for me. 

I am so in love with my ring


----------



## leemeiko

One more!


----------



## CATEYES

leemeiko said:


> I have been admiring all the beautiful rings (and manicures) on this forum for months and now I can finally post my own.
> 
> I didn't get a ring when we got engaged...
> Couple months ago, DH was planning on getting me some gold jewelries but I expressed my desire for an Ering.  So... DH proposed (again) with a ring that he designed with the help of a jeweler.
> 
> Custom design based off a pendant he picked out for me but couldn't afford it when we were young and poor.
> The meaning behind the design is priceless for me.
> 
> I am so in love with my ring



OMG gorgeous!!! Congrats! &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;


----------



## WhyMeSp8

My hubby bought me the soleste with a .58 carat vivid yellow diamond center. I love it so much. I have small hands so it looks a lot bigger than it really is. I paired it with a jazz ring with yellow and white diamonds as well.  

Sorry about the before and after mani pics. Lol


----------



## alessia70

leemeiko said:


> I have been admiring all the beautiful rings (and manicures) on this forum for months and now I can finally post my own.
> 
> I didn't get a ring when we got engaged...
> Couple months ago, DH was planning on getting me some gold jewelries but I expressed my desire for an Ering.  So... DH proposed (again) with a ring that he designed with the help of a jeweler.
> 
> Custom design based off a pendant he picked out for me but couldn't afford it when we were young and poor.
> The meaning behind the design is priceless for me.
> 
> I am so in love with my ring


I love your story and your engagement ring! It absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Josieshear

This is my set, not very impressive but so special to me. The engagement ring is a 1ct total 18k white gold ring that belonged to my late mother in law, it's not the style I would have chosen for myself but I love how happy it makes my husband to know it's being used.
The wedd & eternity rings are exactly the same ring. 0.11ct each 18k White gold, these are what really made the set for me it took so long for me choose them as I wanted it to be perfect also working in a jewellers gives you a complex. Hope you like them x


----------



## TechPrincess

Josieshear said:


> This is my set, not very impressive but so special to me. The engagement ring is a 1ct total 18k white gold ring that belonged to my late mother in law, it's not the style I would have chosen for myself but I love how happy it makes my husband to know it's being used.
> The wedd & eternity rings are exactly the same ring. 0.11ct each 18k White gold, these are what really made the set for me it took so long for me choose them as I wanted it to be perfect also working in a jewellers gives you a complex. Hope you like them x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991331
> View attachment 2991332



That is seriously stunning!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sjr1974 said:


> Just got engaged a few weeks ago and so excited to post my ring.  My fiance did an amazing job!  Tacori 2620- 2 carat center I color VS1  GIA triple excellent size 4.75 finger



COngrats!!! WHat a stunning ring!


----------



## chessmont

Josieshear said:


> This is my set, not very impressive but so special to me. The engagement ring is a 1ct total 18k white gold ring that belonged to my late mother in law, it's not the style I would have chosen for myself but I love how happy it makes my husband to know it's being used.
> The wedd & eternity rings are exactly the same ring. 0.11ct each 18k White gold, these are what really made the set for me it took so long for me choose them as I wanted it to be perfect also working in a jewellers gives you a complex. Hope you like them x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991331
> View attachment 2991332



I think it is beautiful!  Very unusual in a good way!


----------



## simona monica

Josieshear said:


> This is my set, not very impressive but so special to me. The engagement ring is a 1ct total 18k white gold ring that belonged to my late mother in law, it's not the style I would have chosen for myself but I love how happy it makes my husband to know it's being used.
> The wedd & eternity rings are exactly the same ring. 0.11ct each 18k White gold, these are what really made the set for me it took so long for me choose them as I wanted it to be perfect also working in a jewellers gives you a complex. Hope you like them x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991331
> View attachment 2991332


It is beautiful and looks lovely on your hand!


----------



## karo

Josieshear said:


> This is my set, not very impressive but so special to me. The engagement ring is a 1ct total 18k white gold ring that belonged to my late mother in law, it's not the style I would have chosen for myself but I love how happy it makes my husband to know it's being used.
> The wedd & eternity rings are exactly the same ring. 0.11ct each 18k White gold, these are what really made the set for me it took so long for me choose them as I wanted it to be perfect also working in a jewellers gives you a complex. Hope you like them x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991331
> View attachment 2991332




It's gorgeous!


----------



## Josieshear

Chloesam said:


> My new 25th wedding anniversary engagement ring. Platinum setting handmade. 3.5 carat oval brilliant cut. F color. SI1 clarity. GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972490
> View attachment 2972493
> View attachment 2972494
> View attachment 2972497




This is one of the most beautiful rings I've seen x


----------



## leemeiko

CATEYES said:


> OMG gorgeous!!! Congrats! &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;





alessia70 said:


> I love your story and your engagement ring! It absolutely gorgeous



Thank you! 
I feel so fortunate that I found my perfect guy


----------



## Josieshear

karo said:


> It's gorgeous!







simona monica said:


> It is beautiful and looks lovely on your hand!







chessmont said:


> I think it is beautiful!  Very unusual in a good way!







TechPrincess said:


> That is seriously stunning!!




Thank you so much guys. It really means a lot xx


----------



## melissatrv

Here is mine.  This is will be my second marriage so I wanted something non-traditional.  And I notice a lot of royalty have a stone other than a diamond.  Always wanted a pink sapphire engagement ring.  Very hard to find one that looks like an engagement ring opposed to a fashion ring but think this one did the trick!  From Tiffany & Co.  


1.25 carat pink Sapphire with .46 carats of diamonds in the double halo and around the sides in platinum.   Pink is my favorite color and he had this one special ordered from an out of state store as he thought the one in the store nearest him was not as vibrant pink


----------



## jenna_foo

Josieshear said:


> This is my set, not very impressive but so special to me. The engagement ring is a 1ct total 18k white gold ring that belonged to my late mother in law, it's not the style I would have chosen for myself but I love how happy it makes my husband to know it's being used.
> The wedd & eternity rings are exactly the same ring. 0.11ct each 18k White gold, these are what really made the set for me it took so long for me choose them as I wanted it to be perfect also working in a jewellers gives you a complex. Hope you like them x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991331
> View attachment 2991332




I love this!!!


----------



## chessmont

melissatrv said:


> Here is mine.  This is will be my second marriage so I wanted something non-traditional.  And I notice a lot of royalty have a stone other than a diamond.  Always wanted a pink sapphire engagement ring.  Very hard to find one that looks like an engagement ring opposed to a fashion ring but think this one did the trick!  From Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 1.25 carat pink Sapphire with .46 carats of diamonds in the double halo and around the sides in platinum.   Pink is my favorite color and he had this one special ordered from an out of state store as he thought the one in the store nearest him was not as vibrant pink



Really pretty and yes, vibrant!


----------



## secw1977

Gorgeous  Rings Ladies xx


----------



## foursquare1

leemeiko said:


> I have been admiring all the beautiful rings (and manicures) on this forum for months and now I can finally post my own.
> 
> I didn't get a ring when we got engaged...
> Couple months ago, DH was planning on getting me some gold jewelries but I expressed my desire for an Ering.  So... DH proposed (again) with a ring that he designed with the help of a jeweler.
> 
> Custom design based off a pendant he picked out for me but couldn't afford it when we were young and poor.
> The meaning behind the design is priceless for me.
> 
> I am so in love with my ring



absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## missmollyone

Here's mine 1.14ct F VS2 Triple Ex GIA Platinum setting with 18ct Yellow gold band - I am UK I and a half.


----------



## Dany_37

Here is mine. I got married 09/10/11. I can never get good pictures ofanything in my office with this crappy iPhone 5s and crappy lighting. 

Center: 1.73, I, VS2/SI1, Very Good
Band: 0.37, H, SI1 and plain band
Setting: 18k white gold
My Ring Size: 5


----------



## Jlbailey614

This is such a perfect set, and looks so good on your hand!


----------



## mbayliss

Dany_37 said:


> Here is mine. I got married 09/10/11. I can never get good pictures ofanything in my office with this crappy iPhone 5s and crappy lighting.
> 
> Center: 1.73, I, VS2/SI1, Very Good
> Band: 0.37, H, SI1 and plain band
> Setting: 18k white gold
> My Ring Size: 5



*Dany*  that is GORGEOUS!!  Love the iphone pic


----------



## Dany_37

mbayliss said:


> *Dany*  that is GORGEOUS!!  Love the iphone pic


 

Aww, thank you so much!!


----------



## Nelzli

leemeiko said:


> I have been admiring all the beautiful rings (and manicures) on this forum for months and now I can finally post my own.
> 
> I didn't get a ring when we got engaged...
> Couple months ago, DH was planning on getting me some gold jewelries but I expressed my desire for an Ering.  So... DH proposed (again) with a ring that he designed with the help of a jeweler.
> 
> Custom design based off a pendant he picked out for me but couldn't afford it when we were young and poor.
> The meaning behind the design is priceless for me.
> 
> I am so in love with my ring




This is beyond gorg...


----------



## Shelovesbling

All those rings are gorgeous.


----------



## tflowers921

E ring: double halo with a 2.5 cushion cut sapphire in white gold 
Spacer: 2mm plain white band 
Wedding band: half diamond eternity band in platinum (my grandmothers [emoji175])


----------



## Thingofbeauty

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2997355
> 
> E ring: double halo with a 2.5 cushion cut sapphire in white gold
> Spacer: 2mm plain white band
> Wedding band: half diamond eternity band in platinum (my grandmothers [emoji175])


Oooo. This IS special


----------



## tflowers921

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oooo. This IS special




Thank you!


----------



## chymera

Josieshear said:


> This is my set, not very impressive but so special to me. The engagement ring is a 1ct total 18k white gold ring that belonged to my late mother in law, it's not the style I would have chosen for myself but I love how happy it makes my husband to know it's being used.
> The wedd & eternity rings are exactly the same ring. 0.11ct each 18k White gold, these are what really made the set for me it took so long for me choose them as I wanted it to be perfect also working in a jewellers gives you a complex. Hope you like them x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991331
> View attachment 2991332



I love this! I would prefer a ring handed down in a family over a big rock! Your daughter can wear it next.


----------



## skyqueen

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2997355
> 
> E ring: double halo with a 2.5 cushion cut sapphire in white gold
> Spacer: 2mm plain white band
> Wedding band: half diamond eternity band in platinum (my grandmothers [emoji175])




Gorgeous! Ceylon sapphire?
The band looks perfect with your e-ring! [emoji76]


----------



## tflowers921

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous! Ceylon sapphire?
> The band looks perfect with your e-ring! [emoji76]




Thanks so much! It's actually a kashmir, but sometimes it looks Ceylon


----------



## anne1218

Have this set on today


----------



## leemeiko

Nelzli said:


> This is beyond gorg...



Thanks 

+ band and necklace


----------



## iheartpandora

I can finally add to this!


----------



## zippie

anne1218 said:


> Have this set on today


 
Beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

iheartpandora said:


> I can finally add to this!


I love a bezel setting and that's a stunning one.  Best wishes!


----------



## Theren

I wanted to share this with you guys (I'll post more pictures soon when we get home... Love free Wi-Fi) but my husband suprised me last night with this beautiful ring... Im still in shock.


----------



## Loriasmith

Awesome...really beautiful...but mine is yet to come....


----------



## skyqueen

Theren said:


> I wanted to share this with you guys (I'll post more pictures soon when we get home... Love free Wi-Fi) but my husband suprised me last night with this beautiful ring... Im still in shock.




Just stunning!


----------



## 26Alexandra

iheartpandora said:


> I can finally add to this!




Congratulations!


----------



## chessmont

iheartpandora said:


> I can finally add to this!



Beautiful - very sleek, modern-looking setting


----------



## iheartpandora

Thanks, All! I am very excited and happy!


----------



## Elsa Persson

All rings are beautiful...waiting for this moment


----------



## PoppyBlue

My engagement, wedding band  and 2nd anniversary band, just cleaned [emoji4]


----------



## karo

Theren said:


> I wanted to share this with you guys (I'll post more pictures soon when we get home... Love free Wi-Fi) but my husband suprised me last night with this beautiful ring... Im still in shock.


Gorgeous ring! Congratulations!


----------



## karo

leemeiko said:


> Thanks
> 
> + band and necklace


Love these two! Both are stunning!


----------



## Marinor

PoppyBlue said:


> My engagement, wedding band  and 2nd anniversary band, just cleaned [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010023



This looks amazing!


----------



## PoppyBlue

Marinor said:


> This looks amazing!




Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## tflowers921

iheartpandora said:


> I can finally add to this!




Congrats! Beautiful!!!


----------



## lucydee

leemeiko said:


> I have been admiring all the beautiful rings (and manicures) on this forum for months and now I can finally post my own.
> 
> I didn't get a ring when we got engaged...
> Couple months ago, DH was planning on getting me some gold jewelries but I expressed my desire for an Ering.  So... DH proposed (again) with a ring that he designed with the help of a jeweler.
> 
> Custom design based off a pendant he picked out for me but couldn't afford it when we were young and poor.
> The meaning behind the design is priceless for me.
> 
> I am so in love with my ring



I love your story and the ring!
It looks gorgeous on you!
Congrats!


----------



## chpwhy

iheartpandora said:


> I can finally add to this!



Congrats! simple yet so gorgeous.


----------



## littleblackbag

iheartpandora said:


> I can finally add to this!



Thats beautiful, I love it! Congratulations


----------



## inxanne

got engaged last October but just found this thread - here's mine...


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ very pretty!


----------



## A Class Act

Oh my goodness!! Please could you share the details of your ring? It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## 26Alexandra

inxanne said:


> got engaged last October but just found this thread - here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013861
> View attachment 3013867
> View attachment 3013868




This is the most gorgeous ring I've ever seen!


----------



## anapus




----------



## inxanne

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^ very pretty!







A Class Act said:


> Oh my goodness!! Please could you share the details of your ring? It is GORGEOUS!







26Alexandra said:


> This is the most gorgeous ring I've ever seen!




thanks all! 

A Class Act, here are the details:
2.10 ct, F, SI1, excellent, white gold band. ring size 4.5 (although the pics were before I resized the band, originally too big!)


----------



## chessmont

anapus said:


> View attachment 3014658



just lovely and elegant.  My favorite are Tiffany-style RB settings


----------



## A Class Act

Just gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Everyone's ring is stunning!
Here is my upgraded e-ring and eternity band.(10year anniversary)
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Here is modeling picture


----------



## oceanblueapril

One more shot


----------



## leechiyong

oceanblueapril said:


> Here is my upgraded e-ring and eternity band.(10year anniversary)
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful!  Congrats and happy anniversary!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

oceanblueapril said:


> One more shot



Beautiful! Is that the HW large sunflower ring?


----------



## hhw

oceanblueapril said:


> Here is modeling picture



oceanblueapril, so beautiful.  What a dream set.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Phillyfan




----------



## oceanblueapril

Thank you



leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats and happy anniversary!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Thank youYes, it is HW large sunflower ring.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful! Is that the HW large sunflower ring?


----------



## oceanblueapril

hhw said:


> oceanblueapril, so beautiful.  What a dream set.  Happy Anniversary!


Thank you I love sunflowers, full of positive energy


----------



## oceanblueapril

Phillyfan said:


> View attachment 3017088


----------



## bigdilove

That HW large sunflower ring is my dream ring! Enjoy!!


----------



## chessmont

oceanblueapril said:


> One more shot



This is my favorite kind of 'halo' if indeed it is called that in this style.


----------



## oceanblueapril

It was my dream ring, too! My DH made my dream come true



bigdilove said:


> That HW large sunflower ring is my dream ring! Enjoy!!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Thank you! It is known as large sunflower ring. I love this kind of  'halo' too!


chessmont said:


> This is my favorite kind of 'halo' if indeed it is called that in this style.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

anapus said:


> View attachment 3014658


The knife's edge is so perfect with your stone! So pretty!


----------



## simona monica

Phillyfan said:


> View attachment 3017088


----------



## solitudelove

anapus said:


> View attachment 3014658





inxanne said:


> got engaged last October but just found this thread - here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013861
> View attachment 3013867
> View attachment 3013868



Gorgeous rings! Simple and elegant!


----------



## NYC Chicky

Love the sunflower ring too gorgeous!!


----------



## inxanne

solitudelove said:


> Gorgeous rings! Simple and elegant!




thank u!


----------



## LovingLV81

This is my original engagement / wedding set in the picture above it is a 1.5 ct Princess cut Bella solitaire with a 1ct wedding band I don't remember the other specifics as it was 8 yrs ago . For my seven year anniversary my husband let me have my ring recrafted into the ring and band I have now . I am much happier with this set and don't foresee myself doing adding or other wise to this set . Below is the new set that is the original 1.5 ct solitaire in the middle and the eternity band has the original diamonds from the thicker wedding band . I am a size 5 ring ( U.S. ) TCW 2.75 with sides on the band and under the band .


----------



## oceanblueapril

Thank you


NYC Chicky said:


> Love the sunflower ring too gorgeous!!


----------



## tflowers921

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3020156
> 
> 
> This is my original engagement / wedding set in the picture above it is a 1.5 ct Princess cut Bella solitaire with a 1ct wedding band I don't remember the other specifics as it was 8 yrs ago . For my seven year anniversary my husband let me have my ring recrafted into the ring and band I have now . I am much happier with this set and don't foresee myself doing adding or other wise to this set . Below is the new set that is the original 1.5 ct solitaire in the middle and the eternity band has the original diamonds from the thicker wedding band . I am a size 5 ring ( U.S. ) TCW 2.75 with sides on the band and under the band .
> View attachment 3020160
> 
> View attachment 3020161




That's so fun! Love it


----------



## tflowers921

I posted mine already but I just cleaned them [emoji6]


----------



## LovingLV81

tflowers921 said:


> That's so fun! Love it




Thanks  lol turns out I have posted it here before ! I was going through the thread and I posted it shortly after I got it and I was like oops .. Cause I totally didn't remember that but anyway blonde moment ! Thanks for the complement [emoji16]


----------



## user448751

Not a great pic.  But you get the idea...




The one on the left is my first set.  Hubby chose the diamond and designed the rings himself.  He has a coordinating one.  I am not sure of the stats on it... he told me one time but I forgot. :shame:  The wedding band and the e-ring are soddered together.

The ones on the right are my newest set.  I have changed sizes and I finally had to get a bigger set (didn't want to resize for fear of loosening the rocks.)  This set is very dainty.  I guess I like blingier rings, but hubby chose this and he likes the daintiness of it, so I love it too


----------



## Nelzli

leemeiko said:


> Thanks
> 
> + band and necklace



I have no words, just wow!!!!!


----------



## MP1212

Ohh myyy!! Have been on this thread forever!! Just got engaged 3 hoursish ago!!!! In awe!!!!


----------



## zippie

MP1212 said:


> Ohh myyy!! Have been on this thread forever!! Just got engaged 3 hoursish ago!!!! In awe!!!!


 
BEAUTIFUL, congratulations.


----------



## leechiyong

MP1212 said:


> Ohh myyy!! Have been on this thread forever!! Just got engaged 3 hoursish ago!!!! In awe!!!!



Awww!!!!!  Best wishes!  Gorgeous ring!


----------



## tflowers921

MP1212 said:


> Ohh myyy!! Have been on this thread forever!! Just got engaged 3 hoursish ago!!!! In awe!!!!




It's beautiful!!! Congrats!!! One of the best moments of your life


----------



## MP1212

tflowers921 said:


> It's beautiful!!! Congrats!!! One of the best moments of your life


Thank you all  !!!


----------



## 26Alexandra

MP1212 said:


> Ohh myyy!! Have been on this thread forever!! Just got engaged 3 hoursish ago!!!! In awe!!!!




Your ring is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## MP1212

A more clear photo of it, restaurant was super dark! Still in shock!


----------



## user448751

Awwww congrats!!  The ring is amazing.


----------



## karylicious

Gorgeous! Contrats!!


----------



## LovingLV81

I just had to post this pic cause it was sparkling so much when I looked down while in the car with my hubby [emoji183][emoji183][emoji183][emoji183][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji8]


----------



## tflowers921

So sad this isn't mine, but this beautiful antique has been passed down to my sister, it was her husband's grandmothers [emoji7]


----------



## Tinker Bell

Thank you all for sharing your lovely rings. We are taking a trip to Old Bond Street in July, so I'm hoping and praying to get to try some rings! My hearts lies with Tiffany & Co. Hoping for the classic Tiffany Setting. My fingers are fairly small (I think around a 3.5? My middle finger is a 4 I know) so hoping for a small stone that is simple yet beautiful. Thank you all again for the inspiration. [emoji4]


----------



## Milky caramel

My wedding set


----------



## kaitydid

MP1212 said:


> Ohh myyy!! Have been on this thread forever!! Just got engaged 3 hoursish ago!!!! In awe!!!!



Gorgeous ring! Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Milky caramel said:


> My wedding set




Pretty! Love the stacked bands!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3022975
> 
> View attachment 3022977
> 
> So sad this isn't mine, but this beautiful antique has been passed down to my sister, it was her husband's grandmothers [emoji7]




Stunning!


----------



## Milky caramel

BAGWANNABE said:


> Pretty! Love the stacked bands!


Thanks!


----------



## HermesLVe

I am so happy I can add to this thread!!! [emoji183]Tiffany and Co solitaire! 2.01 [emoji184]carats, D color, VVS2. My ring size is a five. Yay I am so excited! And excited for everyone else on here!! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji322]


----------



## 26Alexandra

HermesLVe said:


> View attachment 3024644
> 
> 
> I am so happy I can add to this thread!!! [emoji183]Tiffany and Co solitaire! 2.01 [emoji184]carats, D color, VVS2. My ring size is a five. Yay I am so excited! And excited for everyone else on here!! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji322]




Your ring is stunning!


----------



## leechiyong

HermesLVe said:


> View attachment 3024644
> 
> 
> I am so happy I can add to this thread!!! [emoji183]Tiffany and Co solitaire! 2.01 [emoji184]carats, D color, VVS2. My ring size is a five. Yay I am so excited! And excited for everyone else on here!! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji322]


What a beautiful ring!  Great sparkle and finger coverage.  Best wishes!


----------



## karo

HermesLVe said:


> View attachment 3024644
> 
> 
> I am so happy I can add to this thread!!! [emoji183]Tiffany and Co solitaire! 2.01 [emoji184]carats, D color, VVS2. My ring size is a five. Yay I am so excited! And excited for everyone else on here!! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji322]




Congratulations! What a beauty!


----------



## karo

MP1212 said:


> A more clear photo of it, restaurant was super dark! Still in shock!




Stunning ring!


----------



## littleblackbag

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3022975
> 
> View attachment 3022977
> 
> So sad this isn't mine, but this beautiful antique has been passed down to my sister, it was her husband's grandmothers [emoji7]



This is so beautiful, I love how different it is.


----------



## tflowers921

littleblackbag said:


> This is so beautiful, I love how different it is.




Me too! She's very lucky!


----------



## CoastalCouture

HermesLVe said:


> View attachment 3024644
> 
> 
> I am so happy I can add to this thread!!! [emoji183]Tiffany and Co solitaire! 2.01 [emoji184]carats, D color, VVS2. My ring size is a five. Yay I am so excited! And excited for everyone else on here!! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji322]


Congratulations! Your Tiffany ring is stunning!


----------



## DaisyShadow

Burmese non-heat sapphire. Not an engagement ring, but an anniversary present.


----------



## PoppyBlue

DaisyShadow said:


> Burmese non-heat sapphire. Not an engagement ring, but an anniversary present.




Love sapphire, gorgeous [emoji177]


----------



## NYC Chicky

HermesLVe said:


> View attachment 3024644
> 
> 
> I am so happy I can add to this thread!!! [emoji183]Tiffany and Co solitaire! 2.01 [emoji184]carats, D color, VVS2. My ring size is a five. Yay I am so excited! And excited for everyone else on here!! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji322]




Beautiful congrats 


Milky caramel said:


> My wedding set




Gorgeous stack! 

And also Love the sapphires posted


----------



## Milky caramel

NYC Chicky said:


> Beautiful congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous stack!
> 
> And also Love the sapphires posted


Thanks


----------



## tflowers921

DaisyShadow said:


> Burmese non-heat sapphire. Not an engagement ring, but an anniversary present.




So pretty  my engagement ring is sapphire, I just love them


----------



## Leo the Lion

DaisyShadow said:


> Burmese non-heat sapphire. Not an engagement ring, but an anniversary present.




Gorgeous blue beauty!


----------



## Dany_37

HermesLVe said:


> View attachment 3024644
> 
> 
> I am so happy I can add to this thread!!! [emoji183]Tiffany and Co solitaire! 2.01 [emoji184]carats, D color, VVS2. My ring size is a five. Yay I am so excited! And excited for everyone else on here!! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji322]


----------



## The_pink_house3

Love your set! Beautiful.


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Oinkitsthao said:


> Shared my engagement ring here before but just got my wedding band in the mail and wanted to share again. [emoji4] Loving my set and my eyes are so happy from all the eye candy in this thread. Debating if it needs a spacer band or not. I don't think I can wait 2.5 months to wear my wedding band! [emoji16]
> 
> Both rings are from Brian Gavin.
> 
> View attachment 2947162




BEAUTIFUL SET!!! I Love love love the delicate band. It matches perfectly with your ering. Such a classic set


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

Phillyfan said:


> View attachment 3017088


----------



## OinkMoo

lovefordiamonds said:


> BEAUTIFUL SET!!! I Love love love the delicate band. It matches perfectly with your ering. Such a classic set



Thank you! I can finally wear it next weekend 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Molls

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3020441
> View attachment 3020442
> 
> I posted mine already but I just cleaned them [emoji6]




STUNNING!!! Give me a sapphire or emerald any day [emoji7]!


----------



## Molls

DaisyShadow said:


> Burmese non-heat sapphire. Not an engagement ring, but an anniversary present.




Yay another stunning sapphire! I have a Burmese non-heat treated sapphire ering as well. They are amazing [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## tflowers921

Molls said:


> STUNNING!!! Give me a sapphire or emerald any day [emoji7]!




Aw thanks! Me too, I need a little color [emoji6]


----------



## TinkerbelleW

Wow!  There's some serious (and very beautiful) carats on this thread!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Pink roses from DH, had to take another shot of my sunflower ring set loving them so much, thanks letting me share


----------



## bigdilove

oceanblueapril said:


> Pink roses from DH, had to take another shot of my sunflower ring set loving them so much, thanks letting me share



Its perfection!! Could you tell me what the center stone and petal stone sizes are?


----------



## BAGWANNABE

My engagement ring with my new micropave half eternity band.


----------



## leechiyong

BAGWANNABE said:


> View attachment 3029828
> 
> 
> My engagement ring with my new micropave half eternity band.


So pretty!  I love the finish.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

leechiyong said:


> So pretty!  I love the finish.




Thank you!


----------



## NYC Chicky

BAGWANNABE said:


> View attachment 3029828
> 
> 
> My engagement ring with my new micropave half eternity band.




Very sleek and modern - how cool!


----------



## Leo the Lion

oceanblueapril said:


> Pink roses from DH, had to take another shot of my sunflower ring set loving them so much, thanks letting me share




Beautiful rings and roses!


----------



## Leo the Lion

BAGWANNABE said:


> View attachment 3029828
> 
> 
> My engagement ring with my new micropave half eternity band.




So modern, I love it!


----------



## 26Alexandra

BAGWANNABE said:


> View attachment 3029828
> 
> 
> My engagement ring with my new micropave half eternity band.




The center stone looks great!
Is this a diamond?


----------



## BAGWANNABE

26Alexandra said:


> The center stone looks great!
> Is this a diamond?




Thank you! Yes, it's a .71 diamond! The lighting was dark. Here's another shot.


----------



## littleblackbag

BAGWANNABE said:


> Thank you! Yes, it's a .71 diamond! The lighting was dark. Here's another shot.
> 
> View attachment 3030501



Love this.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Leo the Lion said:


> So modern, I love it!




Thank you!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

littleblackbag said:


> Love this.




Thank you!!


----------



## pumpkiim

My round cut halo triple band engagement ring. Please excuse my awkward finger placement.. I desperately need a manicure. Thanks for letting me share! ^.^


----------



## chessmont

pumpkiim said:


> My round cut halo triple band engagement ring. Please excuse my awkward finger placement.. I desperately need a manicure. Thanks for letting me share! ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031058



beautiful!  What are the stats if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## 26Alexandra

pumpkiim said:


> My round cut halo triple band engagement ring. Please excuse my awkward finger placement.. I desperately need a manicure. Thanks for letting me share! ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031058




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bambina B

Hi Everyone, tied the knot good 26 hours ago  here is my Ering with the weddig band. It's a Tiffany half circle 1 carat band with a Soleste ring 1.3 c previously posted as well  
So happy, heading to the honeymoon!!!


----------



## karo

pumpkiim said:


> My round cut halo triple band engagement ring. Please excuse my awkward finger placement.. I desperately need a manicure. Thanks for letting me share! ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031058




Stunning ring!


----------



## karo

Bambina B said:


> Hi Everyone, tied the knot good 26 hours ago  here is my Ering with the weddig band. It's a Tiffany half circle 1 carat band with a Soleste ring 1.3 c previously posted as well
> 
> So happy, heading to the honeymoon!!!



Congratulations! Gorgeous rings! Enjoy your honeymoon!


----------



## deltalady

I've posted my ring before, years back, but DH and I recently celebrated our 8 year anniversary and he decided to upgrade my center diamond. I'm keeping my setting and dropping of my ring tomorrow at the jeweler to get set. So here is my ring currently, center is a .71 square radiant. Setting is .54 ct rounds, baguettes and pavé. And here is the new diamond. GIA 1.51 ct radiant H VS2. I will post pics when I get my ring back. I'm also keeping my original diamond and having it set in a new ring (still deciding on the setting, I'm thinking rose gold something).  My ring size is 4.5 but I really need it sized down to 4 or 4.25.


----------



## NYC Chicky

deltalady said:


> I've posted my ring before, years back, but DH and I recently celebrated our 8 year anniversary and he decided to upgrade my center diamond. I'm keeping my setting and dropping of my ring tomorrow at the jeweler to get set. So here is my ring currently, center is a .71 square radiant. Setting is .54 ct rounds, baguettes and pavé. And here is the new diamond. GIA 1.51 ct radiant H VS2. I will post pics when I get my ring back. I'm also keeping my original diamond and having it set in a new ring (still deciding on the setting, I'm thinking rose gold something).  My ring size is 4.5 but I really need it sized down to 4 or 4.25.




You must be so excited congrats!!
Post pics once set


----------



## NYC Chicky

Bambina B said:


> Hi Everyone, tied the knot good 26 hours ago  here is my Ering with the weddig band. It's a Tiffany half circle 1 carat band with a Soleste ring 1.3 c previously posted as well
> 
> So happy, heading to the honeymoon!!!




Beautiful congrats!! I have the same band


----------



## simona monica

deltalady said:


> I've posted my ring before, years back, but DH and I recently celebrated our 8 year anniversary and he decided to upgrade my center diamond. I'm keeping my setting and dropping of my ring tomorrow at the jeweler to get set. So here is my ring currently, center is a .71 square radiant. Setting is .54 ct rounds, baguettes and pavé. And here is the new diamond. GIA 1.51 ct radiant H VS2. I will post pics when I get my ring back. I'm also keeping my original diamond and having it set in a new ring (still deciding on the setting, I'm thinking rose gold something).  My ring size is 4.5 but I really need it sized down to 4 or 4.25.


Wow! It's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## deltalady

So while my new diamond is being set in my original setting, I've commissioned a new setting for my original diamond. The designer sent me these mock ups.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).


----------



## CATEYES

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399



Omg my fav shape now! Specs Plz!!!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

CATEYES said:


> Omg my fav shape now! Specs Plz!!!




Thanks! It's 4.21 carats, H, VS1, ex polish, ex symmetry,  ring size 6. I love it! My assher had the same specs but it was 2.52 carats. I'm loving the larger size!!!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399



Oh Lordy Lordy me!!! That's one spectacular ring!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

StylishFarmer said:


> Oh Lordy Lordy me!!! That's one spectacular ring!




Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399



That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## friday13bride

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399




THAT.IS.PERFECTION!!!
Love your new ring!!!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399




Your ring is gorgeous!!


----------



## Margaretas

"All rings look absolutely stunning"


----------



## Elle_Kay

pumpkiim said:


> My round cut halo triple band engagement ring. Please excuse my awkward finger placement.. I desperately need a manicure. Thanks for letting me share! ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031058


Oh I just love this look, so beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Elle_Kay

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399


WOOOOWZA!!!!!  It looks beautiful on your hand.  Congratulations on the new addition I love it!


----------



## Mochiyii

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399




That is an amazing piece of ring!!!!


----------



## ek9977

HermesLVe said:


> View attachment 3024644
> 
> 
> I am so happy I can add to this thread!!! [emoji183]Tiffany and Co solitaire! 2.01 [emoji184]carats, D color, VVS2. My ring size is a five. Yay I am so excited! And excited for everyone else on here!! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji322]


How gorgeous! That's the minimum size I want to get to from my 1.5ct!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

HermesLVe said:


> View attachment 3024644
> 
> 
> I am so happy I can add to this thread!!! [emoji183]Tiffany and Co solitaire! 2.01 [emoji184]carats, D color, VVS2. My ring size is a five. Yay I am so excited! And excited for everyone else on here!! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji322]


Beautiful!! Congratulations~!!! A T&C D vvs2  hehe


----------



## deltalady

Just picked up my ring with the upgraded diamond! I'm in love! Here's a before and after:


----------



## CATEYES

deltalady said:


> Just picked up my ring with the upgraded diamond! I'm in love! Here's a before and after:



Wow! Nice size upgrade-looks lovely on you!


----------



## Annelb2003

Tinker Bell said:


> Thank you all for sharing your lovely rings. We are taking a trip to Old Bond Street in July, so I'm hoping and praying to get to try some rings! My hearts lies with Tiffany & Co. Hoping for the classic Tiffany Setting. My fingers are fairly small (I think around a 3.5? My middle finger is a 4 I know) so hoping for a small stone that is simple yet beautiful. Thank you all again for the inspiration. [emoji4]






	

		
			
		

		
	
 How exciting! My engagement ring is the classic T&Co, I hope you will find your dream ring!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

deltalady said:


> Just picked up my ring with the upgraded diamond! I'm in love! Here's a before and after:




Your ring looks amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## Sapphirepink

deltalady said:


> Just picked up my ring with the upgraded diamond! I'm in love! Here's a before and after:




Your ring is stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## CoastalCouture

deltalady said:


> Just picked up my ring with the upgraded diamond! I'm in love! Here's a before and after:


Very pretty! It's a whole new ring.


----------



## deltalady

CoastalCouture said:


> Very pretty! It's a whole new ring.










Sapphirepink said:


> Your ring is stunning! Congratulations!











Lux_Mommy said:


> Your ring looks amazing! Congrats!!











CATEYES said:


> Wow! Nice size upgrade-looks lovely on you!



Thank you! I can't stop staring at my hand!


----------



## Tinker Bell

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3038264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting! My engagement ring is the classic T&Co, I hope you will find your dream ring!



It's beautiful! Thank you for posting the pic.


----------



## LovingLV81

Posted mine already but I was messing around with my camera and I took these I think they turned pretty good so I am going to share them hopefully you will enjoy [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Dany_37

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399


 

Stunning!!


----------



## niccin804

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399




Gorgeousness!!!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Nelzli

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399



Oh My....


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm wearing an antique ring that my DH got me for our 10th wedding anniversary. I can also flip the ring to wear it with its sapphire band 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My engagement & wedding rings are at the jewellers for a bit of tlc, I fell recently and broke my leg, I also damaged two prongs on my e-ring. So I'm wearing this on my ring finger


----------



## Rami00

Lux_Mommy said:


> So the hubby just upgraded me from my asscher to an emerald!! So excited! Please excuse my swollen river hands (a hand model I am not!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034396
> View attachment 3034397
> View attachment 3034398
> View attachment 3034399


 
 Now that is an Emerald cut beauty. I love it!


----------



## tflowers921

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3041805
> 
> View attachment 3041806
> 
> I'm wearing an antique ring that my DH got me for our 10th wedding anniversary. I can also flip the ring to wear it with its sapphire band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041816
> 
> My engagement & wedding rings are at the jewellers for a bit of tlc, I fell recently and broke my leg, I also damaged two prongs on my e-ring. So I'm wearing this on my ring finger




That's so fun that you can flip it!


----------



## wee drop o bush

tflowers921 said:


> That's so fun that you can flip it!




It is, very versatile


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3041805
> 
> View attachment 3041806
> 
> I'm wearing an antique ring that my DH got me for our 10th wedding anniversary. I can also flip the ring to wear it with its sapphire band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041816
> 
> My engagement & wedding rings are at the jewellers for a bit of tlc, I fell recently and broke my leg, I also damaged two prongs on my e-ring. So I'm wearing this on my ring finger




Love the versatility, wee!
Hope you're feeling better [emoji8]


----------



## BAGWANNABE

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3041805
> 
> View attachment 3041806
> 
> I'm wearing an antique ring that my DH got me for our 10th wedding anniversary. I can also flip the ring to wear it with its sapphire band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041816
> 
> My engagement & wedding rings are at the jewellers for a bit of tlc, I fell recently and broke my leg, I also damaged two prongs on my e-ring. So I'm wearing this on my ring finger




Love the stacked bands!


----------



## wee drop o bush

for the compliments ladies
I'm getting there skyqueen


----------



## niccin804

Here's my lil number.  Got engaged ATT top of the Eiffel Tower in my favorite city!!! [emoji632]


----------



## niccin804

niccin804 said:


> here's my lil number.  Got engaged at the top of the eiffel tower in my favorite city!!! [emoji632]


----------



## karo

niccin804 said:


> View attachment 3042821
> View attachment 3042822


Congratulations! Stunning ring!


----------



## niccin804

karo said:


> Congratulations! Stunning ring!




Thank you so very much!!! I've wanted a canary diamond long before they became popular again...


----------



## Theren

niccin804 said:


> View attachment 3042821
> View attachment 3042822


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

niccin804 said:


> View attachment 3042821
> View attachment 3042822


 
Congratulations! Your ring is stunning.


----------



## 26Alexandra

niccin804 said:


> View attachment 3042821
> View attachment 3042822




Gorgeous! Is that a yellow diamond? Love the setting!


----------



## niccin804

26Alexandra said:


> Gorgeous! Is that a yellow diamond? Love the setting!




Yes it's a yellow diamond.. Thank you!


----------



## simona monica

niccin804 said:


> View attachment 3042821
> View attachment 3042822


Congratulations! something beautiful to make you happy every day!


----------



## Mochiyii

niccin804 said:


> View attachment 3042821
> View attachment 3042822




Looks amazing!!


----------



## niccin804

Mochiyii said:


> Looks amazing!!




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## niccin804

simona monica said:


> Congratulations! something beautiful to make you happy every day!




Yes.  I'm grateful [emoji120]thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## niccin804

Theren said:


> Absolutely beautiful!




Thank you Theren!


----------



## bunnycat

niccin804 said:


> View attachment 3042821
> View attachment 3042822



Gorgeous! Congrats! Love the claw prongs on it.


----------



## cdtracing

niccin804 said:


> View attachment 3042821
> View attachment 3042822



That's absolutely stunning!  Congratulations!!  Are you planning on having a wedding band custom made to go with it?  Your ring is gorgeous!!!


----------



## RedPoppies

niccin804 said:


> View attachment 3042821
> View attachment 3042822



STUNNING!!!! Has so many features I adore; canary diamonds, halos, pear shapes... wonderful!!


----------



## ring thing

Bambina B said:


> Hi Everyone, tied the knot good 26 hours ago  here is my Ering with the weddig band. It's a Tiffany half circle 1 carat band with a Soleste ring 1.3 c previously posted as well
> So happy, heading to the honeymoon!!!


 that is gorgeous, beautiful diamond stack!! I love diamonds


----------



## ring thing

Milky caramel said:


> My wedding set


 OMG, wow that is beautiful


----------



## Milky caramel

ring thing said:


> OMG, wow that is beautiful


Ooh thanks a lot.


----------



## beastofthefields

Dany_37 said:


> Here is mine. I got married 09/10/11. I can never get good pictures ofanything in my office with this crappy iPhone 5s and crappy lighting.
> 
> Center: 1.73, I, VS2/SI1, Very Good
> Band: 0.37, H, SI1 and plain band
> Setting: 18k white gold
> My Ring Size: 5



Beautiful solitaire - my faves xxx


----------



## Dany_37

beastofthefields said:


> Beautiful solitaire - my faves xxx


 

Thank you!!


----------



## niccin804

RedPoppies said:


> STUNNING!!!! Has so many features I adore; canary diamonds, halos, pear shapes... wonderful!!




Thank You! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bougainvillier

Finally got a decent shot of it - mine is simple. A round brilliant with yellow gold band


----------



## chessmont

bougainvillier said:


> Finally got a decent shot of it - mine is simple. A round brilliant with yellow gold band
> 
> View attachment 3061485



Just lovely


----------



## ame

Gorgeous--and great shot! Diamonds are hard to get great photos of!


----------



## Leo the Lion

bougainvillier said:


> Finally got a decent shot of it - mine is simple. A round brilliant with yellow gold band
> 
> View attachment 3061485




Love it, such a classic. Congrats!


----------



## neleelicious

Finally gotten mine! 

And a shot through the magnifying glass!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

neleelicious said:


> View attachment 3062060
> View attachment 3062061
> 
> 
> Finally gotten mine!
> 
> And a shot through the magnifying glass!




Wow ! Congrats !


----------



## ame

neleelicious said:


> View attachment 3062060
> View attachment 3062061
> 
> 
> Finally gotten mine!
> 
> And a shot through the magnifying glass!



GREAT arrows shot!


----------



## chessmont

neleelicious said:


> View attachment 3062060
> View attachment 3062061
> 
> 
> Finally gotten mine!
> 
> And a shot through the magnifying glass!



Great shot!


----------



## leechiyong

neleelicious said:


> View attachment 3062060
> View attachment 3062061
> 
> 
> Finally gotten mine!
> 
> And a shot through the magnifying glass!


Wow!  Just beautiful!  Best wishes!


----------



## mthona

Here is mine. Center stone is 2.15 CT. VVS1, G color. Side stones are .5 CT each IF, F color.


----------



## honey

mthona said:


> Here is mine. Center stone is 2.15 CT. VVS1, G color. Side stones are .5 CT each IF, F color.




[emoji177][emoji175][emoji177]gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## lizzieke

mthona said:


> Here is mine. Center stone is 2.15 CT. VVS1, G color. Side stones are .5 CT each IF, F color.




Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## mthona

lizzieke said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!











honey said:


> [emoji177][emoji175][emoji177]gorgeous!!!!!




Thank you lovely ladies.  I so love this ring.  






lizzieke said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!











honey said:


> [emoji177][emoji175][emoji177]gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## neleelicious

leechiyong said:


> Wow!  Just beautiful!  Best wishes!







ame said:


> GREAT arrows shot!







mad_for_chanel said:


> Wow ! Congrats !







chessmont said:


> Great shot!




Thank you ladies! [emoji8]


----------



## leechiyong

mthona said:


> Here is mine. Center stone is 2.15 CT. VVS1, G color. Side stones are .5 CT each IF, F color.


Beautiful!


----------



## Nelzli

mthona said:


> Here is mine. Center stone is 2.15 CT. VVS1, G color. Side stones are .5 CT each IF, F color.



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## amrx87

my husband got me a new ering setting for our one year anniv!


----------



## 26Alexandra

amrx87 said:


> View attachment 3064444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband got me a new ering setting for our one year anniv!




Love your setting!


----------



## lillemy01

Yeay just got engaged to my lovely bf. Wonderful night and the most generous ring I have ever seen in real life


----------



## lillemy01

lillemy01 said:


> Yeay just got engaged to my lovely bf. Wonderful night and the most generous ring I have ever seen in real life


Sorry it should say gorgeous not generous lol


----------



## NYC Chicky

Congrats!!


----------



## leechiyong

lillemy01 said:


> Yeay just got engaged to my lovely bf. Wonderful night and the most generous ring I have ever seen in real life


Beautiful!  Best wishes!


----------



## Mcandy

lillemy01 said:


> Sorry it should say gorgeous not generous lol



Wellyour bf is definitely generous too..lol


----------



## neleelicious

lillemy01 said:


> Yeay just got engaged to my lovely bf. Wonderful night and the most generous ring I have ever seen in real life



Beautiful!


----------



## sammytheMUA

mthona said:


> Here is mine. Center stone is 2.15 CT. VVS1, G color. Side stones are .5 CT each IF, F color.



Hand shot please!
Your ring is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## designer1

My e-ring, with my black diamond pear halo, which I received for my Birthday a few days ago.


----------



## designer1

mthona said:


> Here is mine. Center stone is 2.15 CT. VVS1, G color. Side stones are .5 CT each IF, F color.



Pears and a round, my favourite!! What a beautiful ring!


----------



## chessmont

designer1 said:


> My e-ring, with my black diamond pear halo, which I received for my Birthday a few days ago.



Both so beautiful


----------



## deltalady

Yesterday my ring was clean and the sun was shining. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## simona monica

deltalady said:


> Yesterday my ring was clean and the sun was shining. Thanks for letting me share.


Elegant and classy: hand and rings)


----------



## blanchetcf

Sharing my engagement/wedding band. I went a non-traditional route with  my engagement ring. For some reason, I just have never seen myself  wearing a traditional diamond though I absolutely love them on others. Anyway,  just had both rings cleaned so I figured I'd share. 

Of course, these aren't as impressive in any way to the gorgeous rings on this thread.


----------



## tflowers921

blanchetcf said:


> Sharing my engagement/wedding band. I went a non-traditional route with  my engagement ring. For some reason, I just have never seen myself  wearing a traditional diamond though I absolutely love them on others. Anyway,  just had both rings cleaned so I figured I'd share.
> 
> Of course, these aren't as impressive in any way to the gorgeous rings on this thread.




I love this! My ering is a sapphire, I love non-traditional!


----------



## Winterfell

blanchetcf said:


> Sharing my engagement/wedding band. I went a non-traditional route with  my engagement ring. For some reason, I just have never seen myself  wearing a traditional diamond though I absolutely love them on others. Anyway,  just had both rings cleaned so I figured I'd share.
> 
> Of course, these aren't as impressive in any way to the gorgeous rings on this thread.



I love your rings - it is a classy understated look. I just picked up my wedding bands - one white diamonds, one cool toned light pink diamonds - I am so pleased with the look of the two bands together.


----------



## chessmont

blanchetcf said:


> Sharing my engagement/wedding band. I went a non-traditional route with  my engagement ring. For some reason, I just have never seen myself  wearing a traditional diamond though I absolutely love them on others. Anyway,  just had both rings cleaned so I figured I'd share.
> 
> Of course, these aren't as impressive in any way to the gorgeous rings on this thread.



They look great on your hand.  They are just as special as anyone else's.  I like the look!


----------



## deltalady

simona monica said:


> Elegant and classy: hand and rings)



Thank you &#10084;!


----------



## blanchetcf

Thanks!! I've been wearing them for almost 5 years now and still love the pair. In general, I'm very tomboyish with my style so these suit me perfectly. I also love that I have yet to run into someone wearing anything similar.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

blanchetcf said:


> Sharing my engagement/wedding band. I went a non-traditional route with  my engagement ring. For some reason, I just have never seen myself  wearing a traditional diamond though I absolutely love them on others. Anyway,  just had both rings cleaned so I figured I'd share.
> 
> Of course, these aren't as impressive in any way to the gorgeous rings on this thread.




Love your rings! They're beautiful. And, what's impressive anyway? I'd choose unique and something that represents my husband and me any day. (I, too, have a non traditional wedding ring and it makes me happy every time I look at it.)


----------



## Bagsbags99

Here's mine. I don't have it yet it's being resized with the dealer. 

It's an old mine cut diamond. Thought to have been cut 1800s.  The ring is probably Edwardian or early 1920s.  Centre stone 2.4cts. Platinum.


----------



## leechiyong

Bagsbags99 said:


> Here's mine. I don't have it yet it's being resized with the dealer.
> 
> It's an old mine cut diamond. Thought to have been cut 1800s.  The ring is probably Edwardian or early 1920s.  Centre stone 2.4cts. Platinum.


What a gorgeous ring!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Bagsbags99 said:


> Here's mine. I don't have it yet it's being resized with the dealer.
> 
> It's an old mine cut diamond. Thought to have been cut 1800s.  The ring is probably Edwardian or early 1920s.  Centre stone 2.4cts. Platinum.




Wow!


----------



## cdtracing

Bagsbags99 said:


> Here's mine. I don't have it yet it's being resized with the dealer.
> 
> It's an old mine cut diamond. Thought to have been cut 1800s.  The ring is probably Edwardian or early 1920s.  Centre stone 2.4cts. Platinum.



That is simply gorgeous!


----------



## blanchetcf

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mochiyii

Bagsbags99 said:


> Here's mine. I don't have it yet it's being resized with the dealer.
> 
> It's an old mine cut diamond. Thought to have been cut 1800s.  The ring is probably Edwardian or early 1920s.  Centre stone 2.4cts. Platinum.




Such an amazing stone. Love love the old mine cut. The vintage cut diamond just have something special that the new 58 facets can't compare with.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Bagsbags99 said:


> Here's mine. I don't have it yet it's being resized with the dealer.
> 
> It's an old mine cut diamond. Thought to have been cut 1800s.  The ring is probably Edwardian or early 1920s.  Centre stone 2.4cts. Platinum.


What a stunning ring!


----------



## NYC Chicky

blanchetcf said:


> Thanks!! I've been wearing them for almost 5 years now and still love the pair. In general, I'm very tomboyish with my style so these suit me perfectly. I also love that I have yet to run into someone wearing anything similar.




Love your unique ones too!


----------



## NYC Chicky

Beautiful vintage ring bagsbags


----------



## Menyenye

Bagsbags99 said:


> Here's mine. I don't have it yet it's being resized with the dealer.
> 
> It's an old mine cut diamond. Thought to have been cut 1800s.  The ring is probably Edwardian or early 1920s.  Centre stone 2.4cts. Platinum.


What a gorgeous ring! Old-style cuts get my mouth salivating and my mind wandering as to who were the previous, fabulous proprietors of the rock.


----------



## Bagsbags99

Menyenye said:


> What a gorgeous ring! Old-style cuts get my mouth salivating and my mind wandering as to who were the previous, fabulous proprietors of the rock.


Thank you every one.  I'm really excited to see it again. It should be ready soon I cant remember what it looked like on me!

Yes I wonder about its previous owners and what the ring has 'seen'. I also hope whoever has owned it in the past would vibe happy that me and my SO have it now.


----------



## MillyT

blanchetcf said:


> Sharing my engagement/wedding band. I went a non-traditional route with  my engagement ring. For some reason, I just have never seen myself  wearing a traditional diamond though I absolutely love them on others. Anyway,  just had both rings cleaned so I figured I'd share.
> 
> Of course, these aren't as impressive in any way to the gorgeous rings on this thread.




Is the lower band Tiffany Etoile? I'm considering the same band. I adore your set!


----------



## michellem

Here's mine. Married since 2009; DH picked it out all by himself &#128522;


----------



## tflowers921

Bagsbags99 said:


> Thank you every one.  I'm really excited to see it again. It should be ready soon I cant remember what it looked like on me!
> 
> Yes I wonder about its previous owners and what the ring has 'seen'. I also hope whoever has owned it in the past would vibe happy that me and my SO have it now.






I love that so much, it's beautiful! This is my wedding band, I share bc it's my grandmothers. She & my grandfather got married the same date as us (They in 1945, us in 2014). They were married over 30 years when he died. They had a beautiful marriage & I feel like this ring connects all of us. I'm sure your diamond will bring you luck & blessings


----------



## blanchetcf

MillyT said:


> Is the lower band Tiffany Etoile? I'm considering the same band. I adore your set!



Thanks!! Yup, both are from the Etoile collection from Tiffany.


----------



## Bagsbags99

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3071277
> 
> I love that so much, it's beautiful! This is my wedding band, I share bc it's my grandmothers. She & my grandfather got married the same date as us (They in 1945, us in 2014). They were married over 30 years when he died. They had a beautiful marriage & I feel like this ring connects all of us. I'm sure your diamond will bring you luck & blessings


That such a gorgeous story!


----------



## etoile de mer

blanchetcf said:


> Sharing my engagement/wedding band. I went a non-traditional route with  my engagement ring. For some reason, I just have never seen myself  wearing a traditional diamond though I absolutely love them on others. Anyway,  just had both rings cleaned so I figured I'd share.
> 
> Of course, these aren't as impressive in any way to the gorgeous rings on this thread.



Gorgeous and elegant pair! I have the same etoile  wedding band, and love its simplicity. Your pave band looks beautiful with it!


----------



## tflowers921

Bagsbags99 said:


> That such a gorgeous story!




Thank you! They all have a story, congrats to you on the start of yours [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mrskhanat




----------



## deltalady

mrskhanat said:


>



Beautiful rings!


----------



## mrskhanat

deltalady said:


> Beautiful rings!



Thank you so much!! x


----------



## Crystalina

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3071277
> 
> I love that so much, it's beautiful! This is my wedding band, I share bc it's my grandmothers. She & my grandfather got married the same date as us (They in 1945, us in 2014). They were married over 30 years when he died. They had a beautiful marriage & I feel like this ring connects all of us. I'm sure your diamond will bring you luck & blessings




This band is just STUNNING and BEAUTIFUL! I love it!!!!!!


----------



## leechiyong

mrskhanat said:


>


Beautiful emerald-cuts!


----------



## mrskhanat

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful emerald-cuts!



Thank you!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

mrskhanat said:


>



Love emerald cuts! Do you mind sharing the specs of both?


----------



## mrskhanat

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Love emerald cuts! Do you mind sharing the specs of both?



Not at all! 

Emerald cut eternity band w/ platinum mounting
10 ct -16 stones

Emerald cut e-ring
4.12 ct center stone with 2 trapezoids (I don't know specs!) w/ WG band


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

mrskhanat said:


> Not at all!
> 
> Emerald cut eternity band w/ platinum mounting
> 10 ct -16 stones
> 
> Emerald cut e-ring
> 4.12 ct center stone with 2 trapezoids (I don't know specs!) w/ WG band



Gorgeous!!!  thanks for sharing


----------



## mthona

Here you go.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

mrskhanat said:


>




Absolutely stunning


----------



## jcp123

Just got engaged!!


----------



## alessia70

jcp123 said:


> Just got engaged!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075632
> View attachment 3075633


Congratulations!! and what a beautiful ring! may i ask what the specs are??


----------



## jcp123

alessia70 said:


> Congratulations!! and what a beautiful ring! may i ask what the specs are??




From what he told me its a 2 carat platinum band SI2, very good cut, letter I .. Thanks!!! .. This might b a better pic


----------



## leechiyong

jcp123 said:


> Just got engaged!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075632
> View attachment 3075633



Lovely!  Best wishes!


----------



## tflowers921

jcp123 said:


> Just got engaged!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075632
> View attachment 3075633




It's beautiful! Congrats!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Peggician

Peggician said:


> Oh I forgot to include the specs &#55357;&#56833; channel set brilliant center stone is 1.24 G vs1, Cartier trinity solitaire is 0.28 D vvs1 & soleste centre stone is 1.23 F vs2.
> 
> My channel set centre stone carat weight coincides with my birthday, cartier's wedding band coincides with the (Chinese) age I got married & soleste's coincides with my wedding date &#55357;&#56842;


Oops I came across this old post of mine and realized there is a typo. Both Tiffany rings are F colour as I checked the certificates recently  haven't been checking this thread for the longest time. But it's great to come back and see soooo many beautiful rings around again ) hoping for hubby to add another ring soon!


----------



## 26Alexandra

jcp123 said:


> From what he told me its a 2 carat platinum band SI2, very good cut, letter I .. Thanks!!! .. This might b a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075750




Your ring is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## baglover4ever

jcp123 said:


> From what he told me its a 2 carat platinum band SI2, very good cut, letter I .. Thanks!!! .. This might b a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075750


so pretty! would you mind sharing what finger size you have? the 2 ct looks great on you!


----------



## jcp123

baglover4ever said:


> so pretty! would you mind sharing what finger size you have? the 2 ct looks great on you!




It was a size 7


----------



## CaraL

Finally can post a picture of my engagement ring here after my OH popped the question last week!! Not as big as most of yours (They are more expensive in the UK!) but I absolutely love it. [emoji7]


----------



## CaraL

I should say the centre stone is a 0.6ct E VS1, excellent cut. Side stones are 0.28ct total not sure about colour/clarity. Ring size is UK N


----------



## kaitydid

CaraL said:


> Finally can post a picture of my engagement ring here after my OH popped the question last week!! Not as big as most of yours (They are more expensive in the UK!) but I absolutely love it. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076813



Personally, I prefer the smaller diamonds.  Your ring is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Handbaglover222

not sure why it has rotated on here sorry


----------



## CaraL

kaitydid said:


> Personally, I prefer the smaller diamonds.  Your ring is beautiful! Congratulations!




Thank you!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

CaraL said:


> Finally can post a picture of my engagement ring here after my OH popped the question last week!! Not as big as most of yours (They are more expensive in the UK!) but I absolutely love it. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076813




Beautiful! Congratulations! There's a whole group of small diamond lovers in a topic called "Small diamonds" for diamonds that are 1 carat and under. You should post your pic there, too!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

jcp123 said:


> Just got engaged!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075632
> View attachment 3075633




Congratulations it looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Handbaglover222 said:


> not sure why it has rotated on here sorry




Very pretty!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

CaraL said:


> Finally can post a picture of my engagement ring here after my OH popped the question last week!! Not as big as most of yours (They are more expensive in the UK!) but I absolutely love it. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076813




Beautiful ring and looks really pretty on your hand


----------



## Bagsbags99

Congratulations! It's gorgeous. So classic. I'm in the UK too, and that it by no means a small diamond over here!  You wear it extremely well (and I love your nails too!)


----------



## wee drop o bush

CaraL said:


> Finally can post a picture of my engagement ring here after my OH popped the question last week!! Not as big as most of yours (They are more expensive in the UK!) but I absolutely love it. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076813




Beautiful and congratulations, that is a stunning and classy ring


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tiffany Soleste, centre stone is 1.16 ct, E colour, VVS2. My finger size is 4.25


----------



## leechiyong

Handbaglover222 said:


> not sure why it has rotated on here sorry


Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## leechiyong

Natalie j said:


> Tiffany Soleste, centre stone is 1.16 ct, E colour, VVS2. My finger size is 4.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078297


Beautiful!  Best wishes!


----------



## gazoo

CaraL said:


> Finally can post a picture of my engagement ring here after my OH popped the question last week!! Not as big as most of yours (They are more expensive in the UK!) but I absolutely love it. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076813




This is stunning!  Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## karo

CaraL said:


> Finally can post a picture of my engagement ring here after my OH popped the question last week!! Not as big as most of yours (They are more expensive in the UK!) but I absolutely love it. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076813




Congratulations! Love your ring! Gorgeous!!!



mrskhanat said:


>




Stunning set! Congratulations!



Bagsbags99 said:


> Here's mine. I don't have it yet it's being resized with the dealer.
> 
> It's an old mine cut diamond. Thought to have been cut 1800s.  The ring is probably Edwardian or early 1920s.  Centre stone 2.4cts. Platinum.




Love this ring and the fact that it has probably more than one love story behind it [emoji4]



blanchetcf said:


> Sharing my engagement/wedding band. I went a non-traditional route with  my engagement ring. For some reason, I just have never seen myself  wearing a traditional diamond though I absolutely love them on others. Anyway,  just had both rings cleaned so I figured I'd share.
> 
> Of course, these aren't as impressive in any way to the gorgeous rings on this thread.




Fabulous rings! Love that you chose a less traditional wedding set. Both your rings are gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## CaraL

mrskhanat said:


>




This looks like a catalogue picture - so beautiful!!


----------



## CaraL

karo said:


> Congratulations! Love your ring! Gorgeous!!!




Thanks everyone for your kind words on my ring. It means the world to me and couldn't have been more a more perfect pick for me!


----------



## carnelian

Here's my engagement ring. 1.72 ct on a 6.5 finger.


----------



## leechiyong

carnelian said:


> Here's my engagement ring. 1.72 ct on a 6.5 finger.


Gorgeous!  I love the double-prongs and your band is stunning too.


----------



## Mochiyii

Natalie j said:


> Tiffany Soleste, centre stone is 1.16 ct, E colour, VVS2. My finger size is 4.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078297




Looks huge and such a pretty stone and ring. Love your blue nail polish too. My kinda match. He did good[emoji5]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Mochiyii said:


> Looks huge and such a pretty stone and ring. Love your blue nail polish too. My kinda match. He did good[emoji5]




Thank you! I was looking at HW, De beers and Cartier, I didn't even think of Tiffany so it was the last place I went to but I just fell in love with the ring as soon as I tried it on. So happy with my ring, thanks for letting me share! [emoji16]


----------



## mrskhanat

CaraL said:


> This looks like a catalogue picture - so beautiful!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## tacchiskr

[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mrskhanat

CaraL said:


> Finally can post a picture of my engagement ring here after my OH popped the question last week!! Not as big as most of yours (They are more expensive in the UK!) but I absolutely love it. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076813



So stunning!!!! Love the paved band-compliments your stone very well! Congratulations doll xxx


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

CaraL said:


> Finally can post a picture of my engagement ring here after my OH popped the question last week!! Not as big as most of yours (They are more expensive in the UK!) but I absolutely love it. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076813



Stunning picture, stunning ring and love the nails! Which polish is this?


----------



## CaraL

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Stunning picture, stunning ring and love the nails! Which polish is this?




Thanks it's a Gelish one - passion I think!


----------



## 26Alexandra

I got engaged yesterday!
So excited I can finally contribute!


----------



## leechiyong

26Alexandra said:


> I got engaged yesterday!
> So excited I can finally contribute!
> View attachment 3081101



Lovely!  Best wishes!


----------



## tjyost70

I got engaged over July 4th. Alittle late revealing...


----------



## aynrand

Lovely prong placement-- gorgeous ring!


----------



## Qbirdy

26Alexandra said:


> I got engaged yesterday!
> So excited I can finally contribute!
> View attachment 3081101



Congrats he did a good job


----------



## CoastalCouture

26Alexandra said:


> I got engaged yesterday!
> So excited I can finally contribute!
> View attachment 3081101


Lovely! Simplicity and elegance. Congrats.


----------



## 26Alexandra

leechiyong said:


> Lovely!  Best wishes!







Qbirdy said:


> Congrats he did a good job







CoastalCouture said:


> Lovely! Simplicity and elegance. Congrats.




Thank you!


----------



## applecidered

Here's mine sans wedding band (band is a simple gold band!) Years ago we shopped all around town, including Tiffany's, Cartier, Kays, Zales, etc. you name it, and finally settled on a small independently owned family jeweler with much better pricing and custom made. I got mine to look Tiffany esque hehe  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

applecidered said:


> Here's mine sans wedding band (band is a simple gold band!) Years ago we shopped all around town, including Tiffany's, Cartier, Kays, Zales, etc. you name it, and finally settled on a small independently owned family jeweler with much better pricing and custom made. I got mine to look Tiffany esque hehe  thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous and a great shot of it!


----------



## applecidered

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous and a great shot of it!


Thanks! I think the ring looks better without the band, but I just feel weird wearing it without the band.  :/


----------



## wpbteacher8

Here's mine. Center stone is RB 1.61 carat SI 1 I color. Double halo setting 1.71 carats. Not any brand but I love it. Finger is size 5.


----------



## Chloesam

carnelian said:


> Here's my engagement ring. 1.72 ct on a 6.5 finger.



Love your ring! Especially the double claw prongs!


----------



## Elle_Kay

niccin804 said:


> View attachment 3042821
> View attachment 3042822


Oh my goodness, what a ring and what a story!


----------



## Elle_Kay

mthona said:


> Here is mine. Center stone is 2.15 CT. VVS1, G color. Side stones are .5 CT each IF, F color.


Your ring is just flawless (see what I did there !  I love it, congratulations!!


----------



## zombie1986

Here is mine..


----------



## Bagsbags99

Hurrah! I finally have a handshot after he officially asked on my birthday - the same day the ring arrived


----------



## tflowers921

Bagsbags99 said:


> Hurrah! I finally have a handshot after he officially asked on my birthday - the same day the ring arrived




This is beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## chessmont

applecidered said:


> Here's mine sans wedding band (band is a simple gold band!) Years ago we shopped all around town, including Tiffany's, Cartier, Kays, Zales, etc. you name it, and finally settled on a small independently owned family jeweler with much better pricing and custom made. I got mine to look Tiffany esque hehe  thanks for letting me share!



Love it!  My favorite setting for RB cut


----------



## chessmont

wpbteacher8 said:


> Here's mine. Center stone is RB 1.61 carat SI 1 I color. Double halo setting 1.71 carats. Not any brand but I love it. Finger is size 5.



Wow! A beauty


----------



## chessmont

zombie1986 said:


> Here is mine..
> 
> View attachment 3085537



Very pretty


----------



## chessmont

Bagsbags99 said:


> Hurrah! I finally have a handshot after he officially asked on my birthday - the same day the ring arrived



Looks beautiful on your hand


----------



## chessmont

Wow lots of eye candy recently


----------



## applecidered

chessmont said:


> Love it!  My favorite setting for RB cut


Thanks! What's RB cut?


----------



## chessmont

applecidered said:


> Thanks! What's RB cut?



Round brilliant, sorry...


----------



## michellem

ananthimathur said:


> @michellem...You have a beautiful pair of bands right there!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## zombie1986

chessmont said:


> Very pretty



Thank you!


----------



## zombie1986

Bagsbags99 said:


> Hurrah! I finally have a handshot after he officially asked on my birthday - the same day the ring arrived


Congratulations!! Its a beautiful ring!


----------



## APhiJill

My rings are the original from 2001.  I told him that my ring has to be bigger and better than his ex wife's
I haven't worn them for a while.  I lost a lot of weight and they need to be resized


----------



## Solimar170

. Been married two years. Custom made


----------



## tflowers921

Solimar170 said:


> View attachment 3086569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Been married two years. Custom made




This is stunning!!!


----------



## Solimar170

tflowers921 said:


> This is stunning!!!


Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Solimar170 said:


> View attachment 3086569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Been married two years. Custom made



Very unique & breath taking!  That's one beautiful ring!


----------



## Twylamc

Gorgeous rings you got ladies. 

My now *fiancé *proposed to me in Paris more than a month ago while we are on the Seine River cruise. It might be a cliche but I loved his surprise proposal. And I am from Australia so it really meant a lot all the effort that he went through to keep the ring from me as we were traveling as Paris was not our only destination in the trip.

Anyway, here are some snaps of my ring. 













My ring and the Eiffel Tower. I was wearing a bandaid which my fiance brought with him just in case the ring was big for me. He knew!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Solimar170 said:


> View attachment 3086569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Been married two years. Custom made




Fabulous!  
I love coloured gem stone e-rings


----------



## wee drop o bush

Twylamc said:


> Gorgeous rings you got ladies.
> 
> My now *fiancé *proposed to me in Paris more than a month ago while we are on the Seine River cruise. It might be a cliche but I loved his surprise proposal. And I am from Australia so it really meant a lot all the effort that he went through to keep the ring from me as we were traveling as Paris was not our only destination in the trip.
> 
> Anyway, here are some snaps of my ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ring and the Eiffel Tower. I was wearing a bandaid which my fiance brought with him just in case the ring was big for me. He knew!




 
Congratulations, your ring is beautiful


----------



## Solimar170

wee drop o bush said:


> Fabulous!
> I love coloured gem stone e-rings


Thanks. I wanted something less traditional. My auntie gave me one of the side diamonds (.25) from a piece of jewelry that was damaged from her mother and I wanted to incorporate it in my ring.


----------



## Sparkledolll

An early upgrade... 2.78 carat emerald cut, F colour, Internally flawless, no fluorescence. My finger is around 4.25. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Staci_W

Natalie j said:


> An early upgrade... 2.78 carat emerald cut, F colour, Internally flawless, no fluorescence. My finger is around 4.25. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088991



I have an emerald cut too. Sometimes I wish I would have went for oval, but looking at yours makes me appreciate the emerald again. That is one beautiful ring. I think I just need a bigger stone ; )


----------



## Moirai

Twylamc said:


> Gorgeous rings you got ladies.
> 
> My now *fiancé *proposed to me in Paris more than a month ago while we are on the Seine River cruise. It might be a cliche but I loved his surprise proposal. And I am from Australia so it really meant a lot all the effort that he went through to keep the ring from me as we were traveling as Paris was not our only destination in the trip.
> 
> Anyway, here are some snaps of my ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ring and the Eiffel Tower. I was wearing a bandaid which my fiance brought with him just in case the ring was big for me. He knew!



Congrats! Beautiful ring and such a sweet fiancé.


----------



## Moirai

Natalie j said:


> An early upgrade... 2.78 carat emerald cut, F colour, Internally flawless, no fluorescence. My finger is around 4.25. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088991



Beautiful! So is your Chanel!


----------



## LisaMarie_

Natalie j said:


> An early upgrade... 2.78 carat emerald cut, F colour, Internally flawless, no fluorescence. My finger is around 4.25. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088991




Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Sparkledolll

Staci_W said:


> I have an emerald cut too. Sometimes I wish I would have went for oval, but looking at yours makes me appreciate the emerald again. That is one beautiful ring. I think I just need a bigger stone ; )





Moirai said:


> Beautiful! So is your Chanel!





LisaMarie_ said:


> Absolutely beautiful




Thank you!


----------



## justeen

Got engaged last week!   My rings are 14k yellow gold with white gold in the middle, the band is 0.33ct and the engagement ring total is 0.50ct, heart details on the side, 2 diamonds on the inside that separates the words engraved: "past-present-future" they have worn off though, We bought them secondhand. They are originally from Peoples. Since they are second hand we didnt get to choose a size, and they unfortunately only fit on my pinky finger, but who says I MUST wear my ring on my ring finger anyway?  Might get them sized later on.


----------



## tflowers921

justeen said:


> Got engaged last week!   My rings are 14k yellow gold with white gold in the middle, the band is 0.33ct and the engagement ring total is 0.50ct, heart details on the side, 2 diamonds on the inside that separates the words engraved: "past-present-future" they have worn off though, We bought them secondhand. They are originally from Peoples. Since they are second hand we didnt get to choose a size, and they unfortunately only fit on my pinky finger, but who says I MUST wear my ring on my ring finger anyway?  Might get them sized later on.




My dear friend has a similar ring! It's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Mcandy

justeen said:


> Got engaged last week!   My rings are 14k yellow gold with white gold in the middle, the band is 0.33ct and the engagement ring total is 0.50ct, heart details on the side, 2 diamonds on the inside that separates the words engraved: "past-present-future" they have worn off though, We bought them secondhand. They are originally from Peoples. Since they are second hand we didnt get to choose a size, and they unfortunately only fit on my pinky finger, but who says I MUST wear my ring on my ring finger anyway?  Might get them sized later on.



My 5 year anniversary ring is second hand too...its from mappins.i got it off kijiji...it was a very good deal. Its just a simple solitaire and certified as well...the rhodium plating is wearing off that people cant figure out if its white or yellow gold lol...i dont like it replated though. I like that it looks old. I hope it turns completely yellow haha. It fitted my middle finger although i wish it would fit my ring finger instead. I love it!


----------



## Dany_37

Natalie j said:


> An early upgrade... 2.78 carat emerald cut, F colour, Internally flawless, no fluorescence. My finger is around 4.25. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088991



WOWZA!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Dany_37 said:


> WOWZA!!!



Thank you! here's a close up pic. Luckily I have small hands lol &#128513;


----------



## LovingLV81

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! here's a close up pic. Luckily I have small hands lol [emoji16]




Umm dang !! I can see the little people skating on it ! Love love love it !!


----------



## rainscarrot




----------



## sb1212

rainscarrot said:


> View attachment 3090308




Pretty I like it


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Natalie j said:


> Tiffany Soleste, centre stone is 1.16 ct, E colour, VVS2. My finger size is 4.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078297




So pretty


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! here's a close up pic. Luckily I have small hands lol [emoji16]




What a gorgeous ring


----------



## Dany_37

rainscarrot said:


> View attachment 3090308



So classic and beautiful!


----------



## Theren

I said I'd update this with more pictures but I forgot to. My anniversary gift!


----------



## Elle_Kay

Natalie j said:


> An early upgrade... 2.78 carat emerald cut, F colour, Internally flawless, no fluorescence. My finger is around 4.25. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088991


Wow stunning!  it looks so beautiful on your hand.  Congratulations!


----------



## Elle_Kay

Twylamc said:


> Gorgeous rings you got ladies.
> 
> My now *fiancé *proposed to me in Paris more than a month ago while we are on the Seine River cruise. It might be a cliche but I loved his surprise proposal. And I am from Australia so it really meant a lot all the effort that he went through to keep the ring from me as we were traveling as Paris was not our only destination in the trip.
> 
> Anyway, here are some snaps of my ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ring and the Eiffel Tower. I was wearing a bandaid which my fiance brought with him just in case the ring was big for me. He knew!


Beautiful and so romantic!  How thoughtful too   Congratulations, what a story!


----------



## Elle_Kay

Theren said:


> I said I'd update this with more pictures but I forgot to. My anniversary gift!


I love coloured stones, fantastic anniversary gift!  Just beautiful


----------



## Nelzli

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! here's a close up pic. Luckily I have small hands lol &#128513;



So beautiful!!!


----------



## originalheather

blanchetcf said:


> Sharing my engagement/wedding band. I went a non-traditional route with  my engagement ring. For some reason, I just have never seen myself  wearing a traditional diamond though I absolutely love them on others. Anyway,  just had both rings cleaned so I figured I'd share.
> 
> Of course, these aren't as impressive in any way to the gorgeous rings on this thread.


 


I love this look!  It's clean and elegant with the perfect amount of sparkle!


----------



## mixtress

blanchetcf said:


> Sharing my engagement/wedding band. I went a non-traditional route with  my engagement ring. For some reason, I just have never seen myself  wearing a traditional diamond though I absolutely love them on others. Anyway,  just had both rings cleaned so I figured I'd share.
> 
> Of course, these aren't as impressive in any way to the gorgeous rings on this thread.




Oh my! You have my DREAM set! Your post has completely convinced me to follow my heart.  I'm the same way, absolutely love looking at diamond rings on others but just don't feel like it's really "me".  Since getting married a year ago I have been second guessing my choice of a diamond e-ring.  When I first got engaged I thought of getting my husband to get purchase an eternity band as the e-ring.  I was persuaded by fellow girlfriends that it wasn't conventional and that I may regret not having a traditional diamond e-ring.  

However for the past few months I find myself wearing my wedding band on its own a lot and have been regretting my decision to go with the diamond e-ring.  Have decided to switch my current wedding band to the yellow gold Etoile while saving up to get an eternity band custom made.  Looove your matching Etoile pave ring but it's out of our budget lol.


----------



## margcl

Recently engaged! Center is 1.5 carats and my finger size is 4.5. He did great!


----------



## margcl

Profile shot. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

mfc103 said:


> Recently engaged! Center is 1.5 carats and my finger size is 4.5. He did great!


Lovely!  Looks great on you!  Best wishes!


----------



## Docjeun

Mcandy said:


> My 5 year anniversary ring is second hand too...its from mappins.i got it off kijiji...it was a very good deal. Its just a simple solitaire and certified as well...the rhodium plating is wearing off that people cant figure out if its white or yellow gold lol...i dont like it replated though. I like that it looks old. I hope it turns completely yellow haha. It fitted my middle finger although i wish it would fit my ring finger instead. I love it!


You must be from Canada, I don't know of a Mappins anywhere else.


----------



## Mcandy

Trulyadiva said:


> You must be from Canada, I don't know of a Mappins anywhere else.



Yes im from canada...mappins is a sister company of zales including peoples.


----------



## Docjeun

I lived in Canada for twenty years, not now and I miss it so much, love that country.


----------



## Docjeun

Mcandy said:


> Yes im from canada...mappins is a sister company of zales including peoples.


Yes I know, I used to shop there frequently.


----------



## Mcandy

Trulyadiva said:


> I lived in Canada for twenty years, not now and I miss it so much, love that country.



I love this country too!


----------



## Mcandy

Trulyadiva said:


> Yes I know, I used to shop there frequently.



Yeah i like mappns better than peoples although I know that they are the same company. There are a lot of issues with peoples and some of their staff are pretty pushy to have you purchase from them. Well, at least one of their branch that is. Mappins has a better customer service in my opinion. One of peoples staff even told me created or lab grown and even enhanced means fake. So i pointed in one of the tag that says enhanced blue diamond that it should mean its fake then because she saying its a real diamond They give the wrong information just to be able to make a sale right? Disappointing!


----------



## justeen

Mcandy said:


> Yeah i like mappns better than peoples although I know that they are the same company. There are a lot of issues with peoples and some of their staff are pretty pushy to have you purchase from them. Well, at least one of their branch that is. Mappins has a better customer service in my opinion. One of peoples staff even told me created or lab grown and even enhanced means fake. So i pointed in one of the tag that says enhanced blue diamond that it should mean its fake then because she saying its a real diamond They give the wrong information just to be able to make a sale right? Disappointing!



Ive heard of some horror stories from Peoples that when people would bring their rings in to have them resized, repaired etc, they would replace their real diamond with a fake one! They have been caught doing this a couple times.


----------



## mistikat

Trulyadiva said:


> You must be from Canada, I don't know of a Mappins anywhere else.


 


Mcandy said:


> Yes im from canada...mappins is a sister company of zales including peoples.


 


Trulyadiva said:


> I lived in Canada for twenty years, not now and I miss it so much, love that country.


 


Trulyadiva said:


> Yes I know, I used to shop there frequently.


 


Mcandy said:


> I love this country too!


 


Mcandy said:


> Yeah i like mappns better than peoples although I know that they are the same company. There are a lot of issues with peoples and some of their staff are pretty pushy to have you purchase from them. Well, at least one of their branch that is. Mappins has a better customer service in my opinion. One of peoples staff even told me created or lab grown and even enhanced means fake. So i pointed in one of the tag that says enhanced blue diamond that it should mean its fake then because she saying its a real diamond They give the wrong information just to be able to make a sale right? Disappointing!




It would be appreciated if this could return to topic now. Thanks!


----------



## lizzieke

Engaged yesterday on our 7th anniversary. 
1.5 carat "D" oval diamond with 2 x 0.25 trapezoid diamonds. 
Absolutely blessed!


----------



## phillj12

lizzieke said:


> View attachment 3101575
> 
> Engaged yesterday on our 7th anniversary.
> 1.5 carat "D" oval diamond with 2 x 0.25 trapezoid diamonds.
> Absolutely blessed!




Congrats! What a beautiful ring!


----------



## tflowers921

lizzieke said:


> View attachment 3101575
> 
> Engaged yesterday on our 7th anniversary.
> 1.5 carat "D" oval diamond with 2 x 0.25 trapezoid diamonds.
> Absolutely blessed!




Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## lizzieke

phillj12 said:


> Congrats! What a beautiful ring!




Thank you. He chose extremely well..


----------



## lizzieke

tflowers921 said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## leechiyong

lizzieke said:


> View attachment 3101575
> 
> Engaged yesterday on our 7th anniversary.
> 1.5 carat "D" oval diamond with 2 x 0.25 trapezoid diamonds.
> Absolutely blessed!



Beautiful!  Best wishes!


----------



## lizzieke

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Best wishes!




Thank you so much.


----------



## carlialissa

. 
.75 in the middle
Can't decide if I want to keep the band or not.


----------



## Docjeun

Which band?
If you mean the one on the outside I like it and would wear them different ways when the mood strikes.


----------



## DrMom12

DH and I celebrated 24 years of marriage about 2 weeks ago! I also recently had my diamond reset and I love it more than I ever have! 

The original center stone which is in the new one is 2.4 carats, E color and FL clarity. The new ring also has another 1.5 carats in total on the sides. 

We also put a new diamond in the old setting, as I just couldn't let it go. That one is about 2.3 carats, E color and VVS1 clarity. 

If my husband knows how to do one thing, its pick out diamonds! 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

DrMom12 said:


> DH and I celebrated 24 years of marriage about 2 weeks ago! I also recently had my diamond reset and I love it more than I ever have!
> 
> The original center stone which is in the new one is 2.4 carats, E color and FL clarity. The new ring also has another 1.5 carats in total on the sides.
> 
> We also put a new diamond in the old setting, as I just couldn't let it go. That one is about 2.3 carats, E color and VVS1 clarity.
> 
> If my husband knows how to do one thing, its pick out diamonds!
> Thanks for letting me share!


Amazing and happy anniversary!


----------



## Longchamp

Beautiful Dr. Mom.
Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## missyb

My engagement ring and wedding bands. We got married first at our local borough hall(we live in a very small town) and then did a destination wedding with family and friends on St Thomas so I have 2 bands


----------



## bougainvillier

DrMom12 said:


> DH and I celebrated 24 years of marriage about 2 weeks ago! I also recently had my diamond reset and I love it more than I ever have!
> 
> The original center stone which is in the new one is 2.4 carats, E color and FL clarity. The new ring also has another 1.5 carats in total on the sides.
> 
> We also put a new diamond in the old setting, as I just couldn't let it go. That one is about 2.3 carats, E color and VVS1 clarity.
> 
> If my husband knows how to do one thing, its pick out diamonds!
> Thanks for letting me share!




Those are amazing! Modeling picture, any chance ?


----------



## honey

missyb said:


> My engagement ring and wedding bands. We got married first at our local borough hall(we live in a very small town) and then did a destination wedding with family and friends on St Thomas so I have 2 bands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105018




Gorgeous!![emoji177]


----------



## chelstucker74

This isn't my original ering.  In fact I just got it after 23 years of marriage.  I've had a soft spot for old European diamonds since I inherited my great grandmother's wedding ring.  I fell in love with this one the minute I saw it.  I believe it's Edwardian (due to the lace work filigree), with a just over 1ct, I, Si-1, old European diamond, 6 round side diamonds, and 6 small accent French cut sapphires.  I'm having a custom band created for it soon with 3 round diamonds in the center and baguette sapphires on either side.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Newly came across this thread. 
Lovely to see so many beautiful engagement rings and meaningful stories. 
Thanks for letting me share mine. 
6 Prone Petit Pavé diamond, Center stone 3.20 ct. G, VVS1, 18K 750 white gold.


----------



## thefinchster

Kat.Lee said:


> Newly came across this thread.
> Lovely to see so many beautiful engagement rings and meaningful stories.
> Thanks for letting me share mine.
> 6 Prone Petit Pavé diamond, Center stone 3.20 ct. G, VVS1, 18K 750 white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105897



Omg my jaw just dropped. So beautiful.


----------



## leechiyong

chelstucker74 said:


> This isn't my original ering.  In fact I just got it after 23 years of marriage.  I've had a soft spot for old European diamonds since I inherited my great grandmother's wedding ring.  I fell in love with this one the minute I saw it.  I believe it's Edwardian (due to the lace work filigree), with a just over 1ct, I, Si-1, old European diamond, 6 round side diamonds, and 6 small accent French cut sapphires.  I'm having a custom band created for it soon with 3 round diamonds in the center and baguette sapphires on either side.



I just want to stare at those pics forever.  I love old cuts and the detail of your ring is amazing.


----------



## Docjeun

Kat.Lee said:


> Newly came across this thread.
> Lovely to see so many beautiful engagement rings and meaningful stories.
> Thanks for letting me share mine.
> 6 Prone Petit Pavé diamond, Center stone 3.20 ct. G, VVS1, 18K 750 white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105897




Wow, gorgeous!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

thefinchster said:


> Omg my jaw just dropped. So beautiful.







Trulyadiva said:


> Wow, gorgeous!!




Thank you ladies. Wish I had prettier hands. [emoji16]


----------



## sammytheMUA

Kat.Lee said:


> Newly came across this thread.
> Lovely to see so many beautiful engagement rings and meaningful stories.
> Thanks for letting me share mine.
> 6 Prone Petit Pavé diamond, Center stone 3.20 ct. G, VVS1, 18K 750 white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105897



beautiful!


----------



## DrMom12

leechiyong said:


> Amazing and happy anniversary!



Aww, Thank u!


----------



## anne1218

Not an engagement ring really. He got me this princess cut a few years back when we had our little princess and he just re set it in a new setting for me and I love it


----------



## Kat.Lee

anne1218 said:


> Not an engagement ring really. He got me this princess cut a few years back when we had our little princess and he just re set it in a new setting for me and I love it




That is so sweet and beautiful. Love it. Makes me want to get one too! Congrats


----------



## Penamonvie

My engagement ring the day after DH proposed. 
Center is 2 carat radiant cut plus 3 sides of pave mini diamonds total of 2.91. The wedding band is 2 carat eternity band.


----------



## lovemyevelyne

Princess with halo


----------



## cmm62

Penamonvie said:


> View attachment 3107008
> 
> View attachment 3107009
> 
> My engagement ring the day after DH proposed.
> Center is 2 carat radiant cut plus 3 sides of pave mini diamonds total of 2.91. The wedding band is 2 carat eternity band.




Stunning!! Love it.


----------



## lc604

Just got engaged last week. Mine's a small one compared to the huge stones on this thread though! [emoji4]

0.80ct rbc E SI2 set in a rose gold halo mount


----------



## B_luxe5

Congrats it's Beautiful.


----------



## leechiyong

levint said:


> Just got engaged last week. Mine's a small one compared to the huge stones on this thread though! [emoji4]
> 
> 0.80ct rbc E SI2 set in a rose gold halo mount
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107464



Beautiful!  Love the rose gold.  Best wishes!


----------



## eaf1973

Mine is in rose gold too, I love how it looks with diamonds. This is completely gorgeous, congrats and enjoy!!!!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

levint said:


> Just got engaged last week. Mine's a small one compared to the huge stones on this thread though! [emoji4]
> 
> 0.80ct rbc E SI2 set in a rose gold halo mount
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107464




Beautiful! You should also post this in the Small Diamonds thread.


----------



## lc604

BAGWANNABE said:


> Beautiful! You should also post this in the Small Diamonds thread.




Thanks! Will do [emoji3]


----------



## st.love

I am planning to upgrade my wedding band to a 3+ ct eternity in the very near future but for now here's my set, original small diamond half eternity band, upgraded 1ct 7 stone band and my 1.25 ct solitaire 

I love oogling all of the stunning rigs in here, keep them coming!


----------



## Leo the Lion

st.love said:


> View attachment 3108527
> 
> 
> I am planning to upgrade my wedding band to a 3+ ct eternity in the very near future but for now here's my set, original small diamond half eternity band, upgraded 1ct 7 stone band and my 1.25 ct solitaire
> 
> I love oogling all of the stunning rigs in here, keep them coming!




Your rings are very pretty!


----------



## CoastalCouture

st.love said:


> View attachment 3108527
> 
> 
> I am planning to upgrade my wedding band to a 3+ ct eternity in the very near future but for now here's my set, original small diamond half eternity band, upgraded 1ct 7 stone band and my 1.25 ct solitaire
> 
> I love oogling all of the stunning rigs in here, keep them coming!


These are gorgeous!


----------



## LisaMarie_

st.love said:


> View attachment 3108527
> 
> 
> I am planning to upgrade my wedding band to a 3+ ct eternity in the very near future but for now here's my set, original small diamond half eternity band, upgraded 1ct 7 stone band and my 1.25 ct solitaire
> 
> I love oogling all of the stunning rigs in here, keep them coming!




So pretty!!!


----------



## The_pink_house3

Love your set! Gorgeous and classy!


----------



## chelstucker74

"I just want to stare at those pics forever. I love old cuts and the detail of your ring is amazing! "

Thank you so much!   There's not a ton of appreciation for the old cut diamonds today, but I love them and prefer them over almost any brilliant cut.


----------



## jeffshingre

Awesome! I would like to give same kind of ring to my girlfriend. What is your opinion? Can you suggest some?


----------



## mistikat

jeffshingre said:


> Awesome! I would like to give same kind of ring to my girlfriend. What is your opinion? Can you suggest some?




Feel free to start your own thread when you have enough posts; this one is for sharing photos of rings. Thanks.


----------



## jeffshingre

ok


----------



## Data

levint said:


> Just got engaged last week. Mine's a small one compared to the huge stones on this thread though! [emoji4]
> 
> 0.80ct rbc E SI2 set in a rose gold halo mount
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107464




Congratulations. It's beautiful x


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

st.love said:


> View attachment 3108527
> 
> 
> I am planning to upgrade my wedding band to a 3+ ct eternity in the very near future but for now here's my set, original small diamond half eternity band, upgraded 1ct 7 stone band and my 1.25 ct solitaire
> 
> I love oogling all of the stunning rigs in here, keep them coming!



YOu have a beautiful set!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Just got engaged during a weekend trip to Catalina Island last weekend, it was such a magical weekend and I'm in love with my ring! 








Custom made with a 1.2ct SI1 G cushion center [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
We will have been together for 10 years this October, so it's been a long time comin' 

Sorry so many pics haha I'm obsessed


----------



## sb1212

Pinkalicious said:


> Just got engaged during a weekend trip to Catalina Island last weekend, it was such a magical weekend and I'm in love with my ring!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112557
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom made with a 1.2ct SI1 G cushion center [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> We will have been together for 10 years this October, so it's been a long time comin'
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so many pics haha I'm obsessed




Beautiful ring congrats!


----------



## lucydee

Pinkalicious said:


> Just got engaged during a weekend trip to Catalina Island last weekend, it was such a magical weekend and I'm in love with my ring!
> 
> View attachment 3112556
> 
> View attachment 3112557
> 
> View attachment 3112559
> 
> 
> Custom made with a 1.2ct SI1 G cushion center [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> We will have been together for 10 years this October, so it's been a long time comin'
> 
> Sorry so many pics haha I'm obsessed



Pinkalicious, this ring is wow, stunning!  First I want to say it was well worth the wait cause this ring is absolutely stunning!  So a big Congratulations to you! 

Please do share details on this gorgeous unique setting design.  I recently sent this picture over to my jeweler to replicate the Kaitlyn Bristowe ring from this season Bachelorette.  The ring she got looks very similar to yours and I want this setting made for another diamond I already have in a cushion setting that is very plain. I like the twisted band and the halo. Here is the pic I sent my jeweler.  But yours is perfect!  Love Love Love your ring


----------



## Dany_37

Kat.Lee said:


> Newly came across this thread.
> Lovely to see so many beautiful engagement rings and meaningful stories.
> Thanks for letting me share mine.
> 6 Prone Petit Pavé diamond, Center stone 3.20 ct. G, VVS1, 18K 750 white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105897


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pinkalicious said:


> Just got engaged during a weekend trip to Catalina Island last weekend, it was such a magical weekend and I'm in love with my ring!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112557
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom made with a 1.2ct SI1 G cushion center [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> We will have been together for 10 years this October, so it's been a long time comin'
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so many pics haha I'm obsessed




Really beautiful. Love it. Huge congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dany_37 said:


>




Thank you so much.


----------



## Elle_Kay

Kat.Lee said:


> Newly came across this thread.
> Lovely to see so many beautiful engagement rings and meaningful stories.
> Thanks for letting me share mine.
> 6 Prone Petit Pavé diamond, Center stone 3.20 ct. G, VVS1, 18K 750 white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105897


That looks so beautiful on your hand, I love the elegance!


----------



## eaf1973

Your ring is gorgeous!!! Tnx for including the pic of the "pillow," I have a cushion too and I think the shots that show the dimension of the stone really show off how special this cut is! Congrats and enjoy [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Elle_Kay said:


> That looks so beautiful on your hand, I love the elegance!



Thank you so much Elle_Kay. I appreciate it. 



eaf1973 said:


> Your ring is gorgeous!!! Tnx for including the pic of the "pillow," I have a cushion too and I think the shots that show the dimension of the stone really show off how special this cut is! Congrats and enjoy [emoji3]




I'm not sure if this message is for me [emoji4]. If it is, I thank you so much for the kind comments. [emoji4]


----------



## zippie

Pinkalicious said:


> Just got engaged during a weekend trip to Catalina Island last weekend, it was such a magical weekend and I'm in love with my ring!
> 
> View attachment 3112556
> 
> View attachment 3112557
> 
> View attachment 3112559
> 
> 
> Custom made with a 1.2ct SI1 G cushion center [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> We will have been together for 10 years this October, so it's been a long time comin'
> 
> Sorry so many pics haha I'm obsessed




CONGRATULATIONS, beautiful ring and it looks so good on your pretty hands.


----------



## Dany_37

st.love said:


> View attachment 3108527
> 
> 
> I am planning to upgrade my wedding band to a 3+ ct eternity in the very near future but for now here's my set, original small diamond half eternity band, upgraded 1ct 7 stone band and my 1.25 ct solitaire
> 
> I love oogling all of the stunning rigs in here, keep them coming!



Very pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

sb1212 said:


> Beautiful ring congrats!



Thank you!!



lucydee said:


> Pinkalicious, this ring is wow, stunning!  First I want to say it was well worth the wait cause this ring is absolutely stunning!  So a big Congratulations to you!
> 
> Please do share details on this gorgeous unique setting design.  I recently sent this picture over to my jeweler to replicate the Kaitlyn Bristowe ring from this season Bachelorette.  The ring she got looks very similar to yours and I want this setting made for another diamond I already have in a cushion setting that is very plain. I like the twisted band and the halo. Here is the pic I sent my jeweler.  But yours is perfect!  Love Love Love your ring



Thanks!! My fiance worked with a jeweler in San Diego after failing miserably with the first jeweler he worked with, also in SD. He knew I wanted a halo and he also knew that I wanted the sides to have a twist, but that I didn't want to have "infinity symbols" on the sides haha. If you want I can send you some blueprints, just PM me your email. I could also tell you the size of the diamonds on the halo and the sides of that would help. I don't think he used an original piece but just made several revisions to get to the final design

I also love Kaitlyn's ring..that center stone is a beauty but I couldn't see the sides too clearly. Thanks for your sweet compliments on mine though, my fiance should be proud!



Kat.Lee said:


> Really beautiful. Love it. Huge congrats!



Thank you very much!



zippie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, beautiful ring and it looks so good on your pretty hands.



Thank you! Luckily I got my nails done a few days before or they would have been a mess!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Pinkalicious said:


> Just got engaged during a weekend trip to Catalina Island last weekend, it was such a magical weekend and I'm in love with my ring!
> 
> View attachment 3112556
> 
> View attachment 3112557
> 
> View attachment 3112559
> 
> 
> Custom made with a 1.2ct SI1 G cushion center [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> We will have been together for 10 years this October, so it's been a long time comin'
> 
> Sorry so many pics haha I'm obsessed


Congratulations! I love your ring its totally stunning! you and your fiancé must be absolutely thrilled.  

xx


----------



## alenka

Here is mine - classic Tiffany 2.4 carats, F, VVS1 from when we got engaged 3 years ago.

He chose it all by himself!


----------



## alenka

With the matching Tiffany wedding band


----------



## tflowers921

Pinkalicious said:


> Just got engaged during a weekend trip to Catalina Island last weekend, it was such a magical weekend and I'm in love with my ring!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112557
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom made with a 1.2ct SI1 G cushion center [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> We will have been together for 10 years this October, so it's been a long time comin'
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so many pics haha I'm obsessed




Congrats Pink!!! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## periogirl28

alenka said:


> With the matching Tiffany wedding band



This so lovely and suits you perfectly!


----------



## Docjeun

Pinkalicious said:


> Just got engaged during a weekend trip to Catalina Island last weekend, it was such a magical weekend and I'm in love with my ring!
> 
> View attachment 3112556
> 
> View attachment 3112557
> 
> View attachment 3112559
> 
> 
> Custom made with a 1.2ct SI1 G cushion center [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> We will have been together for 10 years this October, so it's been a long time comin'
> 
> Sorry so many pics haha I'm obsessed



It's so beautiful you don't even need a wedding band to go with it!


----------



## Docjeun

alenka said:


> With the matching Tiffany wedding band



Lovely and just the perfect size stones in my opinion, congratulations!


----------



## pinkprashu

Here is mine. 2.6 CT Gia triple excellent and 1.25 ctw 5 stone ring with super ideal cut diamonds


----------



## miumiuaddict27

alenka said:


> Here is mine - classic Tiffany 2.4 carats, F, VVS1 from when we got engaged 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> He chose it all by himself!




So pretty [emoji16]
My dream ring 
Dunno when I can ever afford it


----------



## bougainvillier

pinkprashu said:


> Here is mine. 2.6 CT Gia triple excellent and 1.25 ctw 5 stone ring with super ideal cut diamonds




Stunning - do you mind me asking what's your ring size? Thank you


----------



## karo

pinkprashu said:


> Here is mine. 2.6 CT Gia triple excellent and 1.25 ctw 5 stone ring with super ideal cut diamonds


Stunning!


----------



## karo

alenka said:


> With the matching Tiffany wedding band


Love this classic Tiffany set! Gorgeous!


----------



## alenka

Thank you truly, miumiu and Karo.

I love this thread for highlighting so many different but gorgeous beauties


----------



## pinkprashu

bougainvillier said:


> Stunning - do you mind me asking what's your ring size? Thank you



I am size 5 but wear 5.5 with sizing beads


----------



## bougainvillier

alenka said:


> With the matching Tiffany wedding band




So classic and beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## bougainvillier

pinkprashu said:


> I am size 5 but wear 5.5 with sizing beads




Wow that 1.25 ct five stone looks so big! Great finger coverage. Reason I'm asking is I have a 1.85 solitaire and thinking of adding a five stone but not sure on carat weight. I'm a size 3.75/4


----------



## baglover1973

Love everyone's gorgeous rings! I am obsessed with this thread and am excited to add my recent 12 year anniversary upgrade!! 2.7 ct emerald cut, H color , ring size 5.5
(Sorry for the pic quality, hard to get a good one with my phone)


----------



## karo

baglover1973 said:


> Love everyone's gorgeous rings! I am obsessed with this thread and am excited to add my recent 12 year anniversary upgrade!! 2.7 ct emerald cut, H color , ring size 5.5
> (Sorry for the pic quality, hard to get a good one with my phone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116578
> View attachment 3116586


Congratulations! Fabulous ring!


----------



## designer1

I have a 2+ carat diamond halo ring, but lately I have been wearing this black diamond pear ring with a diamond band. I like the look. A few people have commented on what a unique "wedding set" it is  

 The ring was a birthday gift given to me last month.


----------



## leechiyong

baglover1973 said:


> Love everyone's gorgeous rings! I am obsessed with this thread and am excited to add my recent 12 year anniversary upgrade!! 2.7 ct emerald cut, H color , ring size 5.5
> (Sorry for the pic quality, hard to get a good one with my phone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116578
> View attachment 3116586



Gorgeous!  Happy anniversary!


----------



## baglover1973

karo said:


> Congratulations! Fabulous ring!





leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous!  Happy anniversary!



Thanks so much! it's so much prettier in real life!!


----------



## baglover1973

designer1 said:


> I have a 2+ carat diamond halo ring, but lately I have been wearing this black diamond pear ring with a diamond band. I like the look. A few people have commented on what a unique "wedding set" it is
> 
> The ring was a birthday gift given to me last month.



This is stunning! LOVE black diamonds.


----------



## lucydee

baglover1973 said:


> Love everyone's gorgeous rings! I am obsessed with this thread and am excited to add my recent 12 year anniversary upgrade!! 2.7 ct emerald cut, H color , ring size 5.5
> (Sorry for the pic quality, hard to get a good one with my phone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116578
> View attachment 3116586




Gorgeous!!!  Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## baglover1973

lucydee said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congrats on your anniversary!



thank you


----------



## lbeach11561

Everyone's ring is so beautiful!  Love Love Love!

Here is my 1.47ct square cut radiant; I color, VS1, size 6 finger


----------



## baglover1973

One more!


----------



## lbeach11561

baglover1973 said:


> One more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116807


Beautiful!  Love emerald cuts... so classic... stunning!


----------



## baglover1973

lbeach11561 said:


> Beautiful!  Love emerald cuts... so classic... stunning!




Thanks honey!


----------



## lbeach11561

Trulyadiva said:


> It's so beautiful you don't even need a wedding band to go with it!


Congratulations!  Your ring is sooo pretty!!!!


----------



## lbeach11561

That is one beautiful piece of art!


----------



## baglover1973

lbeach11561 said:


> Everyone's ring is so beautiful!  Love Love Love!
> 
> Here is my 1.47ct square cut radiant; I color, VS1, size 6 finger



gorgeous! love the watch too!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Omg. Everyone has such beautiful rings. I love them all. Good job.


----------



## lbeach11561

Thank you  went with the new 26mm SS datejust as it doesn't compete with my rings...you wouldn't have that concern with your gorgeous, and large, anniversary emerald cut &#128512; Love! &#128152;


----------



## Winterfell

Here's mine


----------



## Winterfell

And another. It's an asscher cut dimaond.


----------



## leechiyong

Winterfell said:


> And another. It's an asscher cut dimaond.


Beautiful!  Asscher cuts are one of my favorites.


----------



## baglover1973

Winterfell said:


> And another. It's an asscher cut dimaond.



pretty!!!


----------



## Winterfell

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Asscher cuts are one of my favorites.



Thank you


----------



## Winterfell

baglover1973 said:


> pretty!!!



Thank you. Your new emerald cut is gorgeous. I love step cut diamonds.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Winterfell said:


> And another. It's an asscher cut dimaond.



absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lbeach11561

Beautiful asscher!!! Would you mind sharing your ring size and carat weight?


----------



## Winterfell

sammytheMUA said:


> absolutely gorgeous



Thank you sammy


----------



## Winterfell

lbeach11561 said:


> Beautiful asscher!!! Would you mind sharing your ring size and carat weight?



Thank you for your message.

My ring is UK size I (approx size 4 in the U.S.) and the asscher is 2.4 carats.


----------



## KPKITTY

Got mine earlier this year. Just wanted to share a pic taken with the olloclip [emoji39]


----------



## deedeedor

Dark orange diamond...cant catch the true color of the stone....so in love


----------



## Prettydino

Whoa, deedeedor. That orange diamond is truly unique! It's stunning!


----------



## deedeedor

Prettydino said:


> Whoa, deedeedor. That orange diamond is truly unique! It's stunning!




It makes me happy every time in look at it.


----------



## lbeach11561

Winterfell

Love it...Thank you for sharing!  Simply gorge! You must stare at that beauty all the time!   &#128158;


----------



## lbeach11561

Whoa is right! Deedeedor: Amazing ring!


----------



## lbeach11561

Winterfell said:


> Thank you for your message.
> 
> My ring is UK size I (approx size 4 in the U.S.) and the asscher is 2.4 carats.



Simply gorge! You must stare at that beauty all the time! Love! &#128158;


----------



## BAGWANNABE

KPKITTY said:


> View attachment 3120609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine earlier this year. Just wanted to share a pic taken with the olloclip [emoji39]




Great pic and beautiful ring! I always love taking close-ups [emoji7]


----------



## deedeedor

lbeach11561 said:


> Whoa is right! Deedeedor: Amazing ring!




Thx! Its such  happy color!


----------



## deedeedor

KPKITTY said:


> View attachment 3120609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine earlier this year. Just wanted to share a pic taken with the olloclip [emoji39]




I love ur close up picture! So simple and elegant!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I totally love all the pictures on this thread. Im always going through it and looking at them. So I thought I better add some of my own haha. 

Im moving to Italy for next year, as I got a scholarship to do a double degree masters. So I talked to my husband and he agreed that I should buy a very nice engagement ring to take with me. Even if I got mine insured, and it got stolen and remade - it wouldn't be the same for us. So I am leaving my 3 stone ring that my husband proposed with, in Australia with him. 

So I bought a 0.56ct, F, VS1 princess cut solitaire in platinum from Tiffany & Co for my trip. 

My original engagement ring my now husband designed and chose the diamonds himself. The main stone is 1.02ct, E, SI1, with 2 x 0.5ct E SI1 diamonds on the sides. There are then smaller diamonds on the diamonds with a scroll like design on the sides. The setting is in platinum and was made by a local Perth jeweller and designed by my hubby. I don't know the total carat weight of this ring, i only have GIA certs for the 3 big ones. 

He proposed with the ring, and as much as it wasn't what I would have chosen myself, I totally love it. Took me 1 yr to be able to wear it as I thought it was so expensive I was scared to wear it! haha.

Picks below. Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## RadiancB

lanasyogamama said:


> I'll try to get things started!  Here is a pic of my set that my friend took when we were having family pics done this summer.  Not super close up but it's a 2.00 carat, VS1, J color.


Very pretty lanasyogamama!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Winterfell said:


> Here's mine




What a stunning asscher! My favorite step cuts


----------



## Winterfell

bougainvillier said:


> What a stunning asscher! My favorite step cuts



Thank you


----------



## CoastalCouture

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> So I bought a 0.56ct, F, VS1 princess cut solitaire in platinum from Tiffany & Co for my trip.
> 
> My original engagement ring my now husband designed and chose the diamonds himself.


I love your story and I love your rings. Your original engagement ring is exquisite and your Tiffany solitaire elegant and timeless.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

CoastalCouture said:


> I love your story and I love your rings. Your original engagement ring is exquisite and your Tiffany solitaire elegant and timeless.


Thank you so much Coastal Couture! Your comment is so nice, I really appreciate it


----------



## Nelzli

baglover1973 said:


> Love everyone's gorgeous rings! I am obsessed with this thread and am excited to add my recent 12 year anniversary upgrade!! 2.7 ct emerald cut, H color , ring size 5.5
> (Sorry for the pic quality, hard to get a good one with my phone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116578
> View attachment 3116586



This is Soooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## baglover1973

Nelzli said:


> This is Soooooo beautiful!!!!



Thank you so much! my pics def do not do it justice, they actually make it look kinda crappy lol!!!  (I am no photographer and am using my iPhone)


----------



## lbeach11561

Arrived today: bday present/surprise upgrade 

2.01ct  fancy yellow radiant cut center w/1ct halo and shaft diamonds (total:  3.01cts), pared with 1/7 ct t.w. diamond contour anniversary band 

I am swimming in sunshine lolhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lbeach11561

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I totally love all the pictures on this thread. Im always going through it and looking at them. So I thought I better add some of my own haha.
> 
> Im moving to Italy for next year, as I got a scholarship to do a double degree masters. So I talked to my husband and he agreed that I should buy a very nice engagement ring to take with me. Even if I got mine insured, and it got stolen and remade - it wouldn't be the same for us. So I am leaving my 3 stone ring that my husband proposed with, in Australia with him.
> 
> So I bought a 0.56ct, F, VS1 princess cut solitaire in platinum from Tiffany & Co for my trip.
> 
> My original engagement ring my now husband designed and chose the diamonds himself. The main stone is 1.02ct, E, SI1, with 2 x 0.5ct E SI1 diamonds on the sides. There are then smaller diamonds on the diamonds with a scroll like design on the sides. The setting is in platinum and was made by a local Perth jeweller and designed by my hubby. I don't know the total carat weight of this ring, i only have GIA certs for the 3 big ones.
> 
> He proposed with the ring, and as much as it wasn't what I would have chosen myself, I totally love it. Took me 1 yr to be able to wear it as I thought it was so expensive I was scared to wear it! haha.
> 
> Picks below. Thanks for letting me share .



Your rings are beautiful!  What your hubby designed for you is sublime


----------



## baglover1973

lbeach11561 said:


> Arrived today: bday present/surprise upgrade
> 
> 2.01ct  fancy yellow radiant cut center w/1ct halo and shaft diamonds (total:  3.01cts), pared with 1/7 ct t.w. diamond contour anniversary band
> 
> I am swimming in sunshine lolhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Holy moly! stunning!!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## baglover1973

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I totally love all the pictures on this thread. Im always going through it and looking at them. So I thought I better add some of my own haha.
> 
> Im moving to Italy for next year, as I got a scholarship to do a double degree masters. So I talked to my husband and he agreed that I should buy a very nice engagement ring to take with me. Even if I got mine insured, and it got stolen and remade - it wouldn't be the same for us. So I am leaving my 3 stone ring that my husband proposed with, in Australia with him.
> 
> So I bought a 0.56ct, F, VS1 princess cut solitaire in platinum from Tiffany & Co for my trip.
> 
> My original engagement ring my now husband designed and chose the diamonds himself. The main stone is 1.02ct, E, SI1, with 2 x 0.5ct E SI1 diamonds on the sides. There are then smaller diamonds on the diamonds with a scroll like design on the sides. The setting is in platinum and was made by a local Perth jeweller and designed by my hubby. I don't know the total carat weight of this ring, i only have GIA certs for the 3 big ones.
> 
> He proposed with the ring, and as much as it wasn't what I would have chosen myself, I totally love it. Took me 1 yr to be able to wear it as I thought it was so expensive I was scared to wear it! haha.
> 
> Picks below. Thanks for letting me share .



beautiful!! all 3!


----------



## lbeach11561

baglover1973 said:


> Holy moly! stunning!!!!! congrats!!!



Thank you so much!  I can't stop staring at it lol  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

baglover1973 said:


> beautiful!! all 3!


thank you so much


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

lbeach11561 said:


> Your rings are beautiful!  What your hubby designed for you is sublime


Naw thank you! I really appreciate your lovely comment! xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

lbeach11561 said:


> Arrived today: bday present/surprise upgrade
> 
> 2.01ct  fancy yellow radiant cut center w/1ct halo and shaft diamonds (total:  3.01cts), pared with 1/7 ct t.w. diamond contour anniversary band
> 
> I am swimming in sunshine lolhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Oh wow yours is amazing! you lucky thing you . I love yellow diamonds, so gorgeous!


----------



## karo

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I totally love all the pictures on this thread. Im always going through it and looking at them. So I thought I better add some of my own haha.
> 
> Im moving to Italy for next year, as I got a scholarship to do a double degree masters. So I talked to my husband and he agreed that I should buy a very nice engagement ring to take with me. Even if I got mine insured, and it got stolen and remade - it wouldn't be the same for us. So I am leaving my 3 stone ring that my husband proposed with, in Australia with him.
> 
> So I bought a 0.56ct, F, VS1 princess cut solitaire in platinum from Tiffany & Co for my trip.
> 
> My original engagement ring my now husband designed and chose the diamonds himself. The main stone is 1.02ct, E, SI1, with 2 x 0.5ct E SI1 diamonds on the sides. There are then smaller diamonds on the diamonds with a scroll like design on the sides. The setting is in platinum and was made by a local Perth jeweller and designed by my hubby. I don't know the total carat weight of this ring, i only have GIA certs for the 3 big ones.
> 
> He proposed with the ring, and as much as it wasn't what I would have chosen myself, I totally love it. Took me 1 yr to be able to wear it as I thought it was so expensive I was scared to wear it! haha.
> 
> Picks below. Thanks for letting me share .


Love both your rings! Enjoy your new one. It's gorgeous!


----------



## karo

Winterfell said:


> And another. It's an asscher cut dimaond.


Gorgeous ring! Love this cut.


----------



## Dany_37

lbeach11561 said:


> Arrived today: bday present/surprise upgrade
> 
> 2.01ct  fancy yellow radiant cut center w/1ct halo and shaft diamonds (total:  3.01cts), pared with 1/7 ct t.w. diamond contour anniversary band
> 
> I am swimming in sunshine lol


 

Magnificent!


----------



## lbeach11561

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Oh wow yours is amazing! you lucky thing you . I love yellow diamonds, so gorgeous!


Thank you so much  

Each ring posted here is so pretty... I would like them all please!


----------



## lbeach11561

Dany_37 said:


> Magnificent!


Thanks so much Dany_37!  

I've always been especially attracted to low color diamonds... now in the "true yellow" category, well, hubby took it over the top with this one, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## lbeach11561

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Naw thank you! I really appreciate your lovely comment! xx


Truly, the ring your hubby designed for you is a piece of art; like I said, sublime    Your T&Co princess and diamond band... lovely!  I want!  I want! lol


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

karo said:


> Love both your rings! Enjoy your new one. It's gorgeous!


thank you Karo! your post definitely put a huge smile on my face  xx


----------



## Winterfell

lbeach11561 said:


> Arrived today: bday present/surprise upgrade
> 
> 2.01ct  fancy yellow radiant cut center w/1ct halo and shaft diamonds (total:  3.01cts), pared with 1/7 ct t.w. diamond contour anniversary band
> 
> I am swimming in sunshine lolhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Wow that's gorgeous - looks stunning on you.


----------



## Winterfell

karo said:


> Gorgeous ring! Love this cut.



Thank you. I'd only seen a few asschers in real life but knew I wanted one for my engagement ring.


----------



## lbeach11561

Winterfell said:


> Wow that's gorgeous - looks stunning on you.


Thank you so much   I feel incredibly blessed.  

More than just a yellow diamond ring (which I have been lusting for), I was floored by the significance of my hubby's incredibly thoughtful gift... I was in Tower 1 on 9/11, and usually this time of year is emotionally brutal (even though it's been many years passed).  So the big lug decided I needed something to remind me that despite life's horrible moments/memories..."the sun continues to shine."


----------



## tflowers921

lbeach11561 said:


> Thank you so much   I feel incredibly blessed.
> 
> More than just a yellow diamond ring (which I have been lusting for), I was floored by the significance of my hubby's incredibly thoughtful gift... I was in Tower 1 on 9/11, and usually this time of year is emotionally brutal (even though it's been many years passed).  So the big lug decided I needed something to remind me that despite life's horrible moments/memories..."the sun continues to shine."




What a wonderful man, I'm sure no matter how much time passes this will always be hard, so beautiful to have an amazing person by your side to get you through!


----------



## lbeach11561

tflowers921 said:


> What a wonderful man, I'm sure no matter how much time passes this will always be hard, so beautiful to have an amazing person by your side to get you through!


Thank you so much   He's a good guy; not overly demonstrative... so was a very special gift.


----------



## deedeedor

Sometimes i like to wear my anniversary ring with my wedding band...this sapphire ring marked our 5 years~it was my birthstone too. Love the crispy blue....brightens my mood~


----------



## Tropigal3

deedeedor said:


> Sometimes i like to wear my anniversary ring with my wedding band...this sapphire ring marked our 5 years~it was my birthstone too. Love the crispy blue....brightens my mood~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126277



Wow,  I LOVE your sapphire ring!  Gorgeous cut and setting!


----------



## deedeedor

Tropigal3 said:


> Wow,  I LOVE your sapphire ring!  Gorgeous cut and setting!




Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## lbeach11561

deedeedor said:


> Sometimes i like to wear my anniversary ring with my wedding band...this sapphire ring marked our 5 years~it was my birthstone too. Love the crispy blue....brightens my mood~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126277



Ooooooh....that's beautiful!!!!


----------



## lbeach11561

deedeedor said:


> Sometimes i like to wear my anniversary ring with my wedding band...this sapphire ring marked our 5 years~it was my birthstone too. Love the crispy blue....brightens my mood~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126277



Your wedding band is gorge as well


----------



## deedeedor

lbeach11561 said:


> Your wedding band is gorge as well




Thank you~ u r so sweet!


----------



## Tonimichelle

deedeedor said:


> Sometimes i like to wear my anniversary ring with my wedding band...this sapphire ring marked our 5 years~it was my birthstone too. Love the crispy blue....brightens my mood~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126277


Wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## Tonimichelle

It's fairly plain and simple but this is mine and I love it


----------



## baglover1973

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3127599
> 
> It's fairly plain and simple but this is mine and I love it



pretty!


----------



## Tonimichelle

baglover1973 said:


> pretty!


Aww thank you


----------



## karo

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3127599
> 
> It's fairly plain and simple but this is mine and I love it




Love it! So elegant!


----------



## bougainvillier

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3127599
> 
> It's fairly plain and simple but this is mine and I love it




Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## shermainelimxn

My engagement ring + my 2 thin outer wedding band


----------



## cmm62

shermainelimxn said:


> View attachment 3128317
> 
> 
> My engagement ring + my 2 thin outer wedding band




What a overly combination - the rings and the bag [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ka.gonenc

this is my beauty. Very simple design but i just love it this way


----------



## chessmont

ka.gonenc said:


> this is my beauty. Very simple design but i just love it this way



I just love the "classics"  Lovely on you!


----------



## jeninvan

So early this year my family and I went on a month long vacation to Asia.  I had left my original wedding band amongst other jewelry at home (but took my engagement ring and left it with my sister- thank goodness) and bought a different and less expensive wedding band to wear.  We had our kids' sitter watch our home while we were away and also take care of our dog.  Long story short when we came home we got robbed and most of my jewelry were taken along with other things.  I was so upset as that band was custom made and I've had it for almost 10 years.  This past weekend I finally found something similar to what my original bad was.  I'll include my old band and the new band.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## jeninvan

sorry here's the new band


----------



## Shelovesbling

I am so sorry to hear that you were robbed. That is awful. Do you think it was an inside job?  Thank GOD no one was hurt.


----------



## baglover1973

With my band [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## etk123

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3129339
> 
> With my band [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## baglover1973

etk123 said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## aynrand

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3129339
> 
> With my band [emoji173]&#65039;


 


So beautiful and classic!  Looks lovely on your hand too!


----------



## jeninvan

Shelovesbling said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you were robbed. That is awful. Do you think it was an inside job?  Thank GOD no one was hurt.


 
Yea...since only one person had our key and codes to our alarm system and there was no forcible entry and their explanation just didn't make any sense.


----------



## baglover1973

aynrand said:


> So beautiful and classic!  Looks lovely on your hand too!



thank you


----------



## baglover1973

jeninvan said:


> sorry here's the new band



so sorry you were robbed!  But happy you were able to find something so similar.  Your rings are gorgeous.


----------



## lbeach11561

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3129339
> 
> With my band [emoji173]&#65039;


OOooohhhh!!!!!!  LOVE!


----------



## lbeach11561

jeninvan said:


> sorry here's the new band


So sorry to hear that your beautiful ring was taken; your new one is gorgeous!


----------



## JustMe07

My hubbs did a good job picking this out. With no help from me at all. 
Princess cut Tacori-platinum.


----------



## jeninvan

baglover1973 said:


> so sorry you were robbed!  But happy you were able to find something so similar.  Your rings are gorgeous.


 
Thank you 


lbeach11561 said:


> So sorry to hear that your beautiful ring was taken; your new one is gorgeous!


 Thank you


----------



## baglover1973

JustMe07 said:


> My hubbs did a good job picking this out. With no help from me at all.
> Princess cut Tacori-platinum.



he did good! gorgeous!


----------



## Souzie

tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3127599
> 
> it's fairly plain and simple but this is mine and i love it





baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3129339
> 
> with my band [emoji173]&#65039;



love!!!


----------



## Souzie

Here's my EC halo and matching band.

Excuse my swollen finger...I'm in the midst of laser tattoo removal...


----------



## chymera

chelstucker74 said:


> This isn't my original ering.  In fact I just got it after 23 years of marriage.  I've had a soft spot for old European diamonds since I inherited my great grandmother's wedding ring.  I fell in love with this one the minute I saw it.  I believe it's Edwardian (due to the lace work filigree), with a just over 1ct, I, Si-1, old European diamond, 6 round side diamonds, and 6 small accent French cut sapphires.  I'm having a custom band created for it soon with 3 round diamonds in the center and baguette sapphires on either side.



Love european diamonds!


----------



## deltalady

Adding my diamond reset to this thread (I have a reveal thread that shows the before and after pics)


----------



## simurgh

ka.gonenc said:


> this is my beauty. Very simple design but i just love it this way



This is gorgeous!


----------



## shermainelimxn

Not my engagement ring but I just bought this! It's literally everything that I wanted for my engagement ring


----------



## Winterfell

shermainelimxn said:


> Not my engagement ring but I just bought this! It's literally everything that I wanted for my engagement ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133952
> View attachment 3133953
> View attachment 3133954



Lovely is it an Ashoka cut?


----------



## shermainelimxn

Winterfell said:


> Lovely is it an Ashoka cut?




According to the shop it's scissor cut


----------



## shermainelimxn

Can't stop staring at de ring. So have to post again. Hahahha


----------



## *NYC Princess*

shermainelimxn said:


> Not my engagement ring but I just bought this! It's literally everything that I wanted for my engagement ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133952
> View attachment 3133953
> View attachment 3133954




Lovely and very unique! Is it a diamond? How many carats is it?


----------



## shermainelimxn

*NYC Princess* said:


> Lovely and very unique! Is it a diamond? How many carats is it?




It's simulated diamond.. I'm not sure abt de carat weight. If I didn't remember wrongly its roughly 15ct


----------



## *NYC Princess*

shermainelimxn said:


> It's simulated diamond.. I'm not sure abt de carat weight. If I didn't remember wrongly its roughly 15ct




Definitely a honker ring! [emoji39]

When do you plan to wear this vs your regular engagement set?


----------



## miumiuaddict27

shermainelimxn said:


> Not my engagement ring but I just bought this! It's literally everything that I wanted for my engagement ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133952
> View attachment 3133953
> View attachment 3133954




Nice [emoji7][emoji7]
Love ur ring and ur gelish [emoji108]&#127997;


----------



## jkglitters1504

View attachment 3134817

My Tiffany & Co Soleste engagement ring[emoji4]
Love it so so much[emoji7]
My fiancé proposed to me in the Dominican Republic. 
It was the most magical day in my life. 
Sorry I'm not a native speaker, I'm from Germany[emoji4]


----------



## shermainelimxn

*NYC Princess* said:


> Definitely a honker ring! [emoji39]
> 
> When do you plan to wear this vs your regular engagement set?




Hahaha if I were to wear both set tgt I will have to wear on two different hands or it would be too exaggerated!


----------



## shermainelimxn

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Nice [emoji7][emoji7]
> Love ur ring and ur gelish [emoji108]&#127997;




Thank u


----------



## oceanblueapril

My best friend took a very nice shot of my upgraded e-ring. I feel I need to share the picture. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

I'm so excited to be able to share my ring with you all!! I've been obsessed with all of your beauties for years!! My setting is a tacori royalT with a 2.38 hearts on fire center stone. I'm definitely excited with the idea that I can pass it down when I get older!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

oceanblueapril said:


> My best friend took a very nice shot of my upgraded e-ring. I feel I need to share the picture. Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful eye candies. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

addictedtoLVoe said:


> View attachment 3137053
> 
> I'm so excited to be able to share my ring with you all!! I've been obsessed with all of your beauties for years!! My setting is a tacori royalT with a 2.38 hearts on fire center stone. I'm definitely excited with the idea that I can pass it down when I get older!!




So beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## sb1212

addictedtoLVoe said:


> View attachment 3137053
> 
> I'm so excited to be able to share my ring with you all!! I've been obsessed with all of your beauties for years!! My setting is a tacori royalT with a 2.38 hearts on fire center stone. I'm definitely excited with the idea that I can pass it down when I get older!!




Beautiful


----------



## leemeiko

addictedtoLVoe said:


> View attachment 3137053
> 
> I'm so excited to be able to share my ring with you all!! I've been obsessed with all of your beauties for years!! My setting is a tacori royalT with a 2.38 hearts on fire center stone. I'm definitely excited with the idea that I can pass it down when I get older!!



Wow, beautiful.  I need to revisit your ring once a week.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

addictedtoLVoe said:


> View attachment 3137053
> 
> I'm so excited to be able to share my ring with you all!! I've been obsessed with all of your beauties for years!! My setting is a tacori royalT with a 2.38 hearts on fire center stone. I'm definitely excited with the idea that I can pass it down when I get older!!




Divine!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

oceanblueapril said:


> My best friend took a very nice shot of my upgraded e-ring. I feel I need to share the picture. Thanks for letting me share!




Gorgeous


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

shermainelimxn said:


> View attachment 3134687
> 
> Can't stop staring at de ring. So have to post again. Hahahha




What a beauty


----------



## baglover1973

addictedtolvoe said:


> View attachment 3137053
> 
> i'm so excited to be able to share my ring with you all!! I've been obsessed with all of your beauties for years!! My setting is a tacori royalt with a 2.38 hearts on fire center stone. I'm definitely excited with the idea that i can pass it down when i get older!!



love!


----------



## LisaMarie_

addictedtoLVoe said:


> View attachment 3137053
> 
> I'm so excited to be able to share my ring with you all!! I've been obsessed with all of your beauties for years!! My setting is a tacori royalT with a 2.38 hearts on fire center stone. I'm definitely excited with the idea that I can pass it down when I get older!!




Absolutely breath taking!!! Congrats Hun!!


----------



## lbeach11561

addictedtoLVoe said:


> View attachment 3137053
> 
> I'm so excited to be able to share my ring with you all!! I've been obsessed with all of your beauties for years!! My setting is a tacori royalT with a 2.38 hearts on fire center stone. I'm definitely excited with the idea that I can pass it down when I get older!!



Congratulations!!!  Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## lbeach11561

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Nice [emoji7][emoji7]
> Love ur ring and ur gelish [emoji108]&#127997;



Love!!  That's a knockout!


----------



## lbeach11561

oceanblueapril said:


> My best friend took a very nice shot of my upgraded e-ring. I feel I need to share the picture. Thanks for letting me share!



I love the details!  You must be so excited


----------



## shermainelimxn

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> What a beauty




Thanks dear


----------



## Lookin@bags

Got some funky pics of mine I thought  I  would  share.
1.5 E original  radiant cut
Steven  Kirsch  setting. I love this setting  so much his craftsmanship  is impeccable.


----------



## shermainelimxn

Acquired this two beauty today!


----------



## shermainelimxn

Wearing this today!


----------



## leemeiko

Cousin's rock 
It's a sprint ring.  He wants to pick a new setting with her.


----------



## Librarychickie

Just had mine reset. It's a VRAM Iris solitaire in 18kt rose gold with a platinum bezel. 1.63 ct emerald cut.


----------



## Librarychickie

Holy cow! That last photo was so huge! Sorry about that. Hopefully, this one comes out smaller.


----------



## chpwhy

Librarychickie said:


> Holy cow! That last photo was so huge! Sorry about that. Hopefully, this one comes out smaller.
> 
> View attachment 3139157



Gorgeous!. Simple. Perfect!


----------



## leechiyong

Librarychickie said:


> Holy cow! That last photo was so huge! Sorry about that. Hopefully, this one comes out smaller.
> 
> View attachment 3139157



Bezel step-cut?  Two of my favorite things.  So amazing!  What a gorgeous reset!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

oceanblueapril said:


> My best friend took a very nice shot of my upgraded e-ring. I feel I need to share the picture. Thanks for letting me share!


love the combo!!! and beautiful nails!


----------



## st.love

It happened! Hubby updated my wedding band for our 5 year anniversary, here's my ering with new 3.4 carat eternity band!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

st.love said:


> It happened! Hubby updated my wedding band for our 5 year anniversary, here's my ering with new 3.4 carat eternity band!
> 
> View attachment 3141638
> View attachment 3141642
> View attachment 3141643




Happy 5th year!!!! Love your eternity band!


----------



## DiamondsForever

st.love said:


> It happened! Hubby updated my wedding band for our 5 year anniversary, here's my ering with new 3.4 carat eternity band!
> 
> View attachment 3141638
> View attachment 3141642
> View attachment 3141643



Simply fabulous!


----------



## mrskhanat

Hoping to get a matching emerald cut eternity band next year!


----------



## friday13bride

mrskhanat said:


> Hoping to get a matching emerald cut eternity band next year!




That ring is to die for!!


----------



## baglover1973

st.love said:


> It happened! Hubby updated my wedding band for our 5 year anniversary, here's my ering with new 3.4 carat eternity band!
> 
> View attachment 3141638
> View attachment 3141642
> View attachment 3141643



woweeee! happy anniversary! it's gorgeous!


----------



## baglover1973

mrskhanat said:


> Hoping to get a matching emerald cut eternity band next year!



stunning!


----------



## mrskhanat

friday13bride said:


> That ring is to die for!!





baglover1973 said:


> stunning!



Thank you dolls! xx


----------



## st.love

baglover1973 said:


> woweeee! happy anniversary! it's gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## st.love

DiamondsForever said:


> Simply fabulous!



Thanks dear! I think so too


----------



## karo

mrskhanat said:


> Hoping to get a matching emerald cut eternity band next year!


Your ring is a perfection! Stunning setting!


----------



## karo

st.love said:


> It happened! Hubby updated my wedding band for our 5 year anniversary, here's my ering with new 3.4 carat eternity band!
> 
> View attachment 3141638
> View attachment 3141642
> View attachment 3141643


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## lvlitigator

my gorgeous engagement ring & bands. The center stone is an emerald cut 3.01 ct. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Nymf

st.love said:


> It happened! Hubby updated my wedding band for our 5 year anniversary, here's my ering with new 3.4 carat eternity band!
> 
> View attachment 3141638
> View attachment 3141642
> View attachment 3141643



&#128525; Gorgeous!!


----------



## Nymf

st.love said:


> It happened! Hubby updated my wedding band for our 5 year anniversary, here's my ering with new 3.4 carat eternity band!
> 
> View attachment 3141638
> View attachment 3141642
> View attachment 3141643



 How big is each diamond? 0.3?


----------



## st.love

Nymf said:


> How big is each diamond? 0.3?



0.2 each


----------



## Nymf

st.love said:


> 0.2 each



Wow really? What's your ring size? Thanks in advance! &#127800;


----------



## mrskhanat

karo said:


> Your ring is a perfection! Stunning setting!



Thank you love!!!! xx


----------



## mrskhanat

lvlitigator said:


> View attachment 3143272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gorgeous engagement ring & bands. The center stone is an emerald cut 3.01 ct. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Melow

Got my ring cleaned yesterday!

Cant stop looking at this baby[emoji7]


----------



## Dany_37

Melow said:


> View attachment 3144482
> 
> Got my ring cleaned yesterday!
> 
> Cant stop looking at this baby[emoji7]



What a beauty!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Melow said:


> View attachment 3144482
> 
> Got my ring cleaned yesterday!
> 
> Cant stop looking at this baby[emoji7]



So beautiful! 

Would love to know the spec!

Mine are going in for a clean on Saturday, diamonds are so captivating when they're clean!


----------



## baglover1973

lvlitigator said:


> View attachment 3143272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gorgeous engagement ring & bands. The center stone is an emerald cut 3.01 ct. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



so pretty!!! (your e-ring looks almost exactly like mine so I am a bit biased) but wow!!!!! love your bands too! gorgeousness.


----------



## Melow

DiamondsForever said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to know the spec!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are going in for a clean on Saturday, diamonds are so captivating when they're clean!




Its 1.52 g vs1 very good cut! 
the setting is the full bloom from Tacori !

I really love tacori for their craftsmanship!


----------



## lvlitigator

Thank you everyone! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## baglover1973

Melow said:


> View attachment 3144482
> 
> Got my ring cleaned yesterday!
> 
> Cant stop looking at this baby[emoji7]



stunning! makes me want to put a halo on mine!!!  what size is your center stone???


----------



## mathqueen99

A diamond fell out of the side halo earlier this week, so I just got my ring back this evening.  I've missed her!


----------



## leechiyong

mathqueen99 said:


> A diamond fell out of the side halo earlier this week, so I just got my ring back this evening.  I've missed her!



Love your setting!  So striking!


----------



## Docjeun

Melow said:


> View attachment 3144482
> 
> Got my ring cleaned yesterday!
> 
> Cant stop looking at this baby[emoji7]




Perfect!!


----------



## Docjeun

mrskhanat said:


> Hoping to get a matching emerald cut eternity band next year!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Docjeun

lvlitigator said:


> View attachment 3143272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gorgeous engagement ring & bands. The center stone is an emerald cut 3.01 ct. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are right they are gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## shermainelimxn

My 2 carat solitaire


----------



## Sparkledolll

My e ring just came back from being resized, It wasn't tight enough so I was paranoid about losing it. Emerald cut, 2.78 carat, F color, internally flawless with no fluorescence, size 4 finger. While I was picking up my ring, my dear mother got me a matching emerald cut bangle as a gift. I was quite overwhelmed and I have to say that there's no purer love than from mother to her child. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## miumiuaddict27

shermainelimxn said:


> View attachment 3147519
> 
> 
> My 2 carat solitaire




Love ur ring
So beautiful 
Is that a Tiffany setting ring ?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Natalie j said:


> My e ring just came back from being resized, It wasn't tight enough so I was paranoid about losing it. Emerald cut, 2.78 carat, F color, internally flawless with no fluorescence, size 4 finger. While I was picking up my ring, my dear mother got me a matching emerald cut bangle as a gift. I was quite overwhelmed and I have to say that there's no purer love than from mother to her child. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147518




Oh wow! Beautiful piece!! I am going to make it my goal to be able to gift such an amazing E jewelry to my daughter!


----------



## luxebaglover

Natalie j said:


> My e ring just came back from being resized, It wasn't tight enough so I was paranoid about losing it. Emerald cut, 2.78 carat, F color, internally flawless with no fluorescence, size 4 finger. While I was picking up my ring, my dear mother got me a matching emerald cut bangle as a gift. I was quite overwhelmed and I have to say that there's no purer love than from mother to her child. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147518




Woww! Your pieces are incredible! Congratulations!


----------



## akimoto

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Love ur ring
> So beautiful
> Is that a Tiffany setting ring ?




Tiffany style setting


----------



## miumiuaddict27

shermainelimxn said:


> View attachment 3147519
> 
> 
> My 2 carat solitaire




Hey babe any idea how much 1 carat Tiffany style ring retailing in Singapore ?


----------



## mistikat

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Hey babe any idea how much 1 carat Tiffany style ring retailing in Singapore ?



Please check for this info in the Tiffany subforum; this thread is just for members showing their engagement rings. Thanks.


----------



## pairin

Love my set!


----------



## pairin

Love my set!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Not my e-ring but added this to my collection. 
Emerald cut Center stone 3.12ct. F. vvs 2, with 2 heart shaped diamonds on both sides. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Chinese Warrior said:


> Oh wow! Beautiful piece!! I am going to make it my goal to be able to gift such an amazing E jewelry to my daughter!







luxebaglover said:


> Woww! Your pieces are incredible! Congratulations!




Thank you so much! [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kat.Lee said:


> Not my e-ring but added this to my collection.
> Emerald cut Center stone 3.12ct. F. vvs 2, with 2 heart shaped diamonds on both sides. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148495




Very elegant! Really lovely addition, I wonder what your e ring looks like! [emoji38]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natalie j said:


> Very elegant! Really lovely addition, I wonder what your e ring looks like! [emoji38]



Thank you so much *Natalie j*. Also love your pieces!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Natalie j said:


> My e ring just came back from being resized, It wasn't tight enough so I was paranoid about losing it. Emerald cut, 2.78 carat, F color, internally flawless with no fluorescence, size 4 finger. While I was picking up my ring, my dear mother got me a matching emerald cut bangle as a gift. I was quite overwhelmed and I have to say that there's no purer love than from mother to her child. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147518


wow that is stunning! your ring, your bracelets, everything! although the best treasure sounds like the relationship with your dear mum. 
if i ever have kids i would love to do something like this for them too. 

congrats and enjoy your sparkles for the rest of us drooling over them haha 

xx


----------



## Sparkledolll

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow that is stunning! your ring, your bracelets, everything! although the best treasure sounds like the relationship with your dear mum.
> if i ever have kids i would love to do something like this for them too.
> 
> congrats and enjoy your sparkles for the rest of us drooling over them haha
> 
> xx




Wow thank you for your kind words JessicaRabbit! [emoji4]


----------



## rutabaga

Kat.Lee said:


> Not my e-ring but added this to my collection.
> Emerald cut Center stone 3.12ct. F. vvs 2, with 2 heart shaped diamonds on both sides. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148495



Stunning! Love your nail polish too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

i*bella said:


> Stunning! Love your nail polish too!




Thank you so much i*bella.


----------



## DJoyce

Such beautiful rings, no words!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Not my e-ring but added this to my collection.
> Emerald cut Center stone 3.12ct. F. vvs 2, with 2 heart shaped diamonds on both sides. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148495


 
 I loveeeee emerald cuts - understated glamour. The size is perfect on your hand.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I loveeeee emerald cuts - understated glamour. The size is perfect on your hand.




Thank you dear. You are a sweetheart![emoji183]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Kat.Lee said:


> Not my e-ring but added this to my collection.
> Emerald cut Center stone 3.12ct. F. vvs 2, with 2 heart shaped diamonds on both sides. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148495




Simply gorgeous and elegant on your hands!!! Your nail color is beautiful too! Can you share the name, please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chinese Warrior said:


> Simply gorgeous and elegant on your hands!!! Your nail color is beautiful too! Can you share the name, please? Thanks in advance!




Thank you so much for your kind comment. I just PM you the nail polish name. Cheers.


----------



## Dany_37

pairin said:


> Love my set!!



I just love this!!


----------



## Dany_37

shermainelimxn said:


> View attachment 3147519
> 
> 
> My 2 carat solitaire



Round solitaires are my absolute favorite...LOVE IT!


----------



## pairin

Dany_37 said:


> I jus.t love this!!



Thank you.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Liking my Michael Barin set. [emoji1]


----------



## tflowers921

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3149962
> 
> 
> Liking my Michael Barin set. [emoji1]




This is just lovely


----------



## Theren

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3149962
> 
> 
> Liking my Michael Barin set. [emoji1]



Very pretty and massive finger coverage.


----------



## lucydee

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3149962
> 
> 
> Liking my Michael Barin set. [emoji1]



Gorgeous rings!
Please share specs, what size is your center round brilliant diamond?


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

lucydee said:


> Gorgeous rings!
> 
> Please share specs, what size is your center round brilliant diamond?




Any guesses?


----------



## lucydee

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Any guesses?



OK, Let me guess 

Is it 2 CT Center?


----------



## princesslala

Hi Ladies! 

Here's mine! Been waiting to get it back from resizing for ages! (Also, note to self must moisturize these hands!!) 

My awesome fiancee chose everything by himself (after some key pointers like diamond shapes I wasn't a fan of). His idea was to have as little ring as possible but as much bling as possible 

Center stone is 2.01 E VVS1 flanked by two pear shaped .3 E VS1 side stones. 

LOVING IT TO BITS!!


----------



## cmm62

princesslala said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine! Been waiting to get it back from resizing for ages! (Also, note to self must moisturize these hands!!)
> 
> 
> 
> My awesome fiancee chose everything by himself (after some key pointers like diamond shapes I wasn't a fan of). His idea was to have as little ring as possible but as much bling as possible
> 
> 
> 
> Center stone is 2.01 E VVS1 flanked by two pear shaped .3 E VS1 side stones.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVING IT TO BITS!!




Stunning oval. Beautiful choice on his part!


----------



## CATEYES

princesslala said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Here's mine! Been waiting to get it back from resizing for ages! (Also, note to self must moisturize these hands!!)
> 
> My awesome fiancee chose everything by himself (after some key pointers like diamond shapes I wasn't a fan of). His idea was to have as little ring as possible but as much bling as possible
> 
> Center stone is 2.01 E VVS1 flanked by two pear shaped .3 E VS1 side stones.
> 
> LOVING IT TO BITS!!



He did amazing!! It's really gorgeous-congrats to you both! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## baglover1973

princesslala said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Here's mine! Been waiting to get it back from resizing for ages! (Also, note to self must moisturize these hands!!)
> 
> My awesome fiancee chose everything by himself (after some key pointers like diamond shapes I wasn't a fan of). His idea was to have as little ring as possible but as much bling as possible
> 
> Center stone is 2.01 E VVS1 flanked by two pear shaped .3 E VS1 side stones.
> 
> LOVING IT TO BITS!!



holy moly this is stunning! looks much larger than a 2 ct!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

lucydee said:


> OK, Let me guess
> 
> 
> 
> Is it 2 CT Center?




You are correct. It's 2.23ct G VS2. [emoji1]


----------



## karo

princesslala said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Here's mine! Been waiting to get it back from resizing for ages! (Also, note to self must moisturize these hands!!)
> 
> My awesome fiancee chose everything by himself (after some key pointers like diamond shapes I wasn't a fan of). His idea was to have as little ring as possible but as much bling as possible
> 
> Center stone is 2.01 E VVS1 flanked by two pear shaped .3 E VS1 side stones.
> 
> LOVING IT TO BITS!!


 Absolutely stunning! Love it!


----------



## princesslala

Thank you!! I absolutely love it and love that there's so much light that comes through with the very minimal setting (basically it's an oval outline of platinum under the center stone that makes it super sparkly. 

On another note, we just had a fifteen min window of extreme panic after dinner because we couldn't locate the ring (I'd taken it off and my bag had fallen over on top of it) 

Hehe!


----------



## mistikat

citrinejenifer said:


> I am a little confused about my engagement ring..Should I go for a conventional diamond ring or should I go for something different like my birthstone ring? Please suggest.



Please feel free to start your own thread on this when you have enough posts to do so. This thread is only for members showing their engagement rings - thanks!


----------



## TinkerbelleW

princesslala said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine! Been waiting to get it back from resizing for ages! (Also, note to self must moisturize these hands!!)
> 
> 
> 
> My awesome fiancee chose everything by himself (after some key pointers like diamond shapes I wasn't a fan of). His idea was to have as little ring as possible but as much bling as possible
> 
> 
> 
> Center stone is 2.01 E VVS1 flanked by two pear shaped .3 E VS1 side stones.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVING IT TO BITS!!




Stunning!


----------



## euliandra

I received (2) marriage proposals, got engaged twice, thus (2) engagement ring.  to the same man (now my husband )

My first engagement ring is a kind of spur of the moment thing. I think I even paid part of its price (about 1.50 CAD in a souvenir shop in Jasper, Alberta):lolots: My husband surprised my with his proposal in a romantic setting out in the balcony of our hotel room, with wine and the view of the mountains (which we cannot see as itsss sssoooo dark outside :lolots

Anyway, I kept this ring as I'd say this has more sentimental value to me than my "real" engagement ring. 

Then, he proposed again after a month in front of all our friends (snatching the spotlight and the moment from our friend who's celebrating his birthday that time :giggleswith the ring on the 3rd pic.

Hope you had a good time reading about the story of my engagement rings.


----------



## Lanymara

euliandra said:


> I received (2) marriage proposals, got engaged twice, thus (2) engagement ring.  to the same man (now my husband )
> 
> 
> 
> My first engagement ring is a kind of spur of the moment thing. I think I even paid part of its price (about 1.50 CAD in a souvenir shop in Jasper, Alberta):lolots: My husband surprised my with his proposal in a romantic setting out in the balcony of our hotel room, with wine and the view of the mountains (which we cannot see as itsss sssoooo dark outside :lolots
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I kept this ring as I'd say this has more sentimental value to me than my "real" engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, he proposed again after a month in front of all our friends (snatching the spotlight and the moment from our friend who's celebrating his birthday that time :giggleswith the ring on the 3rd pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a good time reading about the story of my engagement rings.




Love your story, really cute and romantic! Wishing you and your husband all the best! [emoji177]


----------



## euliandra

Lanymara said:


> Love your story, really cute and romantic! Wishing you and your husband all the best! [emoji177]



Thank you! &#128516;


----------



## chymera

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Any guesses?



2.7ct centre was my first guess!

Ohh your fingers must be tiny for a 2.23ct!


----------



## heleina

not an e-ring just a lil something that's too pretty not to share getting resized today #pudgyfingers


----------



## chymera

heleina said:


> not an e-ring just a lil something that's too pretty not to share getting resized today #pudgyfingers



I have the exact same setting for my e-ring! Lovely and classic!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Wow you all have such gorgeous rings.  Some exactly what what I would like.  Mine is so tiny and dinky in comparison.  But where I live it is larger than most!

Mine is 0.51ct on a platinum shank with a 9 diamond eternity and a 7 stone wedding band and I love how they look together as they sparkle in the sun.  

We have been married 20 years next March, these are my second set.  My first set were even tinier and gold.  I prefer platinum as wear a lot of contemporary silver/gold and these blend in.


----------



## chymera

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow you all have such gorgeous rings.  Some exactly what what I would like.  Mine is so tiny and dinky in comparison.  But where I live it is larger than most!
> 
> Mine is 0.51ct on a platinum shank with a 9 diamond eternity and a 7 stone wedding band and I love how they look together as they sparkle in the sun.
> 
> We have been married 20 years next March, these are my second set.  My first set were even tinier and gold.  I prefer platinum as wear a lot of contemporary silver/gold and these blend in.
> 
> View attachment 3154065



Lovely set! Bigger doesn't always mean better 

PS. Congratulations on your 20 years!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Here is my humble set. Not exactly the biggest and most colorless stones. But i feel that I'm the luckiest woman in the world to be loved by my man.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow you all have such gorgeous rings.  Some exactly what what I would like.  Mine is so tiny and dinky in comparison.  But where I live it is larger than most!
> 
> Mine is 0.51ct on a platinum shank with a 9 diamond eternity and a 7 stone wedding band and I love how they look together as they sparkle in the sun.
> 
> We have been married 20 years next March, these are my second set.  My first set were even tinier and gold.  I prefer platinum as wear a lot of contemporary silver/gold and these blend in.
> 
> View attachment 3154065



Your set is beautiful Hon, I love them! I also have a 0.50 engagement ring on a platinum setting. It's a great size, not too big and not too small sparkly and given with love.

And as you say house is the priority, as DH says " can't live in a diamond!"


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Your set is beautiful Hon, I love them! I also have a 0.50 engagement ring on a platinum setting. It's a great size, not too big and not too small sparkly and given with love.
> 
> And as you say house is the priority, as DH says " can't live in a diamond!"


aww thanks, just seems like us in the UK have much smaller gems than in US.  It is a great size, and as you say most important thing given with love.

I just sit and look at them sometimes because when DH isn't there, they remind me of him.  Your DH is right, you cannot live in a diamond and I am blessed with a lot of things, that I don't need (yes I mean all those Kors handbags,) and things that I do like my family and a lovely roof over our heads.

I have a gorgeous DH who loves me very much and a 19 year old son, who I adore and who is still remaining untypical of his age.  For instance, we have all just got back from a meal out, where he sat and chatted with us for ages.  I am so proud to have the life I do with the things I do.x


----------



## trefusisgirl

Seedlessplum said:


> Here is my humble set. Not exactly the biggest and most colorless stones. But i feel that I'm the luckiest woman in the world to be loved by my man.
> 
> View attachment 3154329



they are not humble, they are gorgeous and I love the other ring you are wearing to.

We are all very lucky to have the men that we do.  Others are not so lucky and therefore we are all blessed.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Yes, indeed we are 
And thanks! I love the other gold ring too.



trefusisgirl said:


> they are not humble, they are gorgeous and I love the other ring you are wearing to.
> 
> We are all very lucky to have the men that we do.  Others are not so lucky and therefore we are all blessed.


----------



## debssx3

Seedlessplum said:


> Here is my humble set. Not exactly the biggest and most colorless stones. But i feel that I'm the luckiest woman in the world to be loved by my man.
> 
> View attachment 3154329




So happy for you!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Seedlessplum

debssx3 said:


> So happy for you!! [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you, my dear


----------



## LaenaLovely

H
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here's mine...round, brilliant cut with a micro pave very skinny band.


----------



## leechiyong

LaenaLovely said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154864
> 
> 
> Here's mine...round, brilliant cut with a micro pave very skinny band.


So gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

leechiyong said:


> So gorgeous!




Thank you leechiyong


----------



## baglover4ever

LaenaLovely said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154864
> 
> 
> Here's mine...round, brilliant cut with a micro pave very skinny band.



Wow-za!. Can i ask for the specs? Looks huge!


----------



## zzyj

Sharing my wedding set. got the ering two years ago and we finally got married this month


----------



## Jeneen

lvlitigator said:


> View attachment 3143272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gorgeous engagement ring & bands. The center stone is an emerald cut 3.01 ct. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




[emoji4][emoji7][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

trefusisgirl said:


> aww thanks, just seems like us in the UK have much smaller gems than in US.  It is a great size, and as you say most important thing given with love.
> 
> I just sit and look at them sometimes because when DH isn't there, they remind me of him.  Your DH is right, you cannot live in a diamond and I am blessed with a lot of things, that I don't need (yes I mean all those Kors handbags,) and things that I do like my family and a lovely roof over our heads.
> 
> I have a gorgeous DH who loves me very much and a 19 year old son, who I adore and who is still remaining untypical of his age.  For instance, we have all just got back from a meal out, where he sat and chatted with us for ages.  I am so proud to have the life I do with the things I do.x



These blessings are priceless! Many congrats and your wedding set is really lovely! Size isn't everything.


----------



## periogirl28

princesslala said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Here's mine! Been waiting to get it back from resizing for ages! (Also, note to self must moisturize these hands!!)
> 
> My awesome fiancee chose everything by himself (after some key pointers like diamond shapes I wasn't a fan of). His idea was to have as little ring as possible but as much bling as possible
> 
> Center stone is 2.01 E VVS1 flanked by two pear shaped .3 E VS1 side stones.
> 
> LOVING IT TO BITS!!



This is really beautiful and ovals are more unusual I believe. Congrats!


----------



## LaenaLovely

baglover4ever said:


> Wow-za!. Can i ask for the specs? Looks huge!



Of course.  2.31  Vvs1.  E color.  I forget the weight of the micro pave stones.  One thing to note about round brilliant is that they carry a lot of the caret weight where you can't see, but they sparkle so well from all that light boucing around.  But, for example, a cushion cut of the same weight could look 2x bigger bc it carries more of it in the face of the stone.

All depends on what you want! . My hubs did a great job on this with relatively no direction.  I just said I wanted a delicate band and something classic and sparkley.


----------



## cece1

zzyj said:


> Sharing my wedding set. got the ering two years ago and we finally got married this month



This is so beautiful!!  Congrats on your recent nuptials!!


----------



## benswife2007

Just upgraded my set yesterday


----------



## sb1212

benswife2007 said:


> Just upgraded my set yesterday




Looks beautiful


----------



## benswife2007

Thanks


----------



## baglover4ever

LaenaLovely said:


> Of course.  2.31  Vvs1.  E color.  I forget the weight of the micro pave stones.  One thing to note about round brilliant is that they carry a lot of the caret weight where you can't see, but they sparkle so well from all that light boucing around.  But, for example, a cushion cut of the same weight could look 2x bigger bc it carries more of it in the face of the stone.
> 
> All depends on what you want! . My hubs did a great job on this with relatively no direction.  I just said I wanted a delicate band and something classic and sparkley.



Thanks for sharing! I didn't know that RB carries more "non-visible" weight.
Does Oval do the same thing?


----------



## heleina

a little project, a gift for my future mother-in-law  will surround this 4 carat Aquamarine stone with diamonds + 14k white gold band to cover also in wittle diamonds


----------



## heleina

princesslala said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Here's mine! Been waiting to get it back from resizing for ages! (Also, note to self must moisturize these hands!!)
> 
> My awesome fiancee chose everything by himself (after some key pointers like diamond shapes I wasn't a fan of). His idea was to have as little ring as possible but as much bling as possible
> 
> Center stone is 2.01 E VVS1 flanked by two pear shaped .3 E VS1 side stones.
> 
> LOVING IT TO BITS!!


jaw dropped. B E A U TIFUL


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154864
> 
> 
> Here's mine...round, brilliant cut with a micro pave very skinny band.



Super pretty and classic!


----------



## heleina

LaenaLovely said:


> Of course.  2.31  Vvs1.  E color.  I forget the weight of the micro pave stones.  One thing to note about round brilliant is that they carry a lot of the caret weight where you can't see, but they sparkle so well from all that light boucing around.  But, for example, a cushion cut of the same weight could look 2x bigger bc it carries more of it in the face of the stone.
> 
> All depends on what you want! . My hubs did a great job on this with relatively no direction.  I just said I wanted a delicate band and something classic and sparkley.


STUNNING


----------



## Theren

benswife2007 said:


> Just upgraded my set yesterday



This is stunning!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

baglover4ever said:


> Thanks for sharing! I didn't know that RB carries more "non-visible" weight.
> Does Oval do the same thing?



I belover any cut other than emerald and round brilliant do this.


----------



## Leo the Lion

benswife2007 said:


> Just upgraded my set yesterday




What a beautiful ring! Congrats!


----------



## Leo the Lion

heleina said:


> a little project, a gift for my future mother-in-law  will surround this 4 carat Aquamarine stone with diamonds + 14k white gold band to cover also in wittle diamonds




It's going to look very beautiful!


----------



## ChaneLisette

LaenaLovely said:


> I belover any cut other than emerald and round brilliant do this.



Actually, rounds show up larger than cushions and emeralds which appear smaller in the same carat size. Table sizes vary per stone but rounds will appear larger on the finger.


----------



## baglover4ever

ChaneLisette said:


> Actually, rounds show up larger than cushions and emeralds which appear smaller in the same carat size. Table sizes vary per stone but rounds will appear larger on the finger.



does oval usually appear larger with the same ct size?


----------



## GoGlam

baglover4ever said:


> does oval usually appear larger with the same ct size?




Yes


----------



## gayshia33

My beautiful new upgrade (the wedding band is old). 26 years together and 20 years married this past July. We were practically babies when we got married. I am so glad our love has endured and we proved our doubters wrong.  I have a ring that is as beautiful as the love my husband and I share.  Hopefully, I can convince him to get me an eternity band in a couple of years, heehee.  However, I am perfectly happy with what I have so if the band does not get upgraded I am fine with that too.


----------



## gayshia33

Better view. Lighting could have been better. Please excuse the nails.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Hermeslovernow

princesslala said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Here's mine! Been waiting to get it back from resizing for ages! (Also, note to self must moisturize these hands!!)
> 
> My awesome fiancee chose everything by himself (after some key pointers like diamond shapes I wasn't a fan of). His idea was to have as little ring as possible but as much bling as possible
> 
> Center stone is 2.01 E VVS1 flanked by two pear shaped .3 E VS1 side stones.
> 
> LOVING IT TO BITS!!



Your fiancée has good taste


----------



## Hermeslovernow

Melow said:


> View attachment 3144482
> 
> Got my ring cleaned yesterday!
> 
> Cant stop looking at this baby[emoji7]




Beautiful ring, youthful hand and great nails)  May I know which jeweller you got your ring set?


----------



## cloverleigh




----------



## AnnZ

Beautiful ring!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Beautiful ring. I always love a classic.


----------



## monstar

recently engaged!


----------



## Peppi1975

This is one of my favorite threads in The Jewelry Box. I just love all your rings, big, small, new and old. So finally decided to join in and post mine. This ring was my 10th anniversary upgrade (going on 17 now). I sourced the diamond and custom made it with my jeweler & DH paid for it. I still love it as much as the first time that box was opened. Of course, the phone cannot capture the true beauty of it. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Ignore my ugly fingers but this if my wedding anni gift from my mum.. 
0.7 carat [emoji7]
Lazy to search the cert for its details hehe


----------



## chessmont

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Ignore my ugly fingers but this if my wedding anni gift from my mum..
> 0.7 carat [emoji7]
> Lazy to search the cert for its details hehe
> View attachment 3159123



Lovely!  I love simple settings on Round Brilliants


----------



## Leo the Lion

gayshia33 said:


> Better view. Lighting could have been better. Please excuse the nails.  Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful ring, Congrats!!!


----------



## designer1

Just back from the jeweler a after having a claw repaired, all three rings were rhodium dipped, looking bright and sparkly once again !


----------



## msheidiann

Hubby upgraded my anniversary band! Tiffany Jazz alternating in platinum. I love it! Next up: bigger rock. [emoji7]


----------



## chessmont

msheidiann said:


> View attachment 3160489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby upgraded my anniversary band! Tiffany Jazz alternating in platinum. I love it! Next up: bigger rock. [emoji7]



Lovely band. Your rock is pretty good-sized  (envious-in a good way)


----------



## msheidiann

chessmont said:


> Lovely band. Your rock is pretty good-sized  (envious-in a good way)



Thank you! It does look rather large from that angle. It's 1 carat. We've been married almost 14 years, together 17.


----------



## NYC Chicky

chessmont said:


> Lovely band. Your rock is pretty good-sized  (envious-in a good way)




Was about to say the same thing


----------



## benswife2007

Had the head changed from 4 prong to 6. I think it looks bigger now


----------



## MrsBishop35

please ignore my nails!!! 2.75ct round diamond solitare in 14k yellow gold setting.


----------



## MrsBishop35

more pics[emoji173] size 6


----------



## MrsBishop35

benswife2007 said:


> Had the head changed from 4 prong to 6. I think it looks bigger now


We were told to switch as well by our jeweler, he said it is more secure.


----------



## MrsBishop35

zzyj said:


> Sharing my wedding set. got the ering two years ago and we finally got married this month


I was thinking about something like this for my wedding band! This is beautiful!


----------



## MrsBishop35

JustMe07 said:


> My hubbs did a good job picking this out. With no help from me at all.
> Princess cut Tacori-platinum.


Stunning!


----------



## MrsBishop35

pinkprashu said:


> Here is mine. 2.6 CT Gia triple excellent and 1.25 ctw 5 stone ring with super ideal cut diamonds


Your going to make me ask for diamond band!!!!! I love your set!


----------



## vink

mathqueen99 said:


> The hubby and I just celebrated our 16th anniversary, so my rings aren't exactly new.  The only "original" part of the set is the center diamond.  The artificial lighting doesn't do it justice, but it's pouring the rain, so there is no natural light today.  The lower band is sapphires and diamonds (sapphires being my birthstone), and the upper band is amethysts and diamonds (the hubby's birthstone).




Your ring look almost exactly the one DH gave me for our wedding!!! We could be ring twins! ( I didn't wear it for years after getting pregnant and gain weight so my memory is quite fussy now.  )


----------



## simona monica

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3160293
> 
> 
> Just back from the jeweler a after having a claw repaired, all three rings were rhodium dipped, looking bright and sparkly once again !


Congratulations, your rings make a beautiful harmony!


----------



## simona monica

MrsBishop35 said:


> View attachment 3160757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please ignore my nails!!! 2.75ct round diamond solitare in 14k yellow gold setting.


Love your classic and classy set! and your funny nails)


----------



## trucoachaddict

gayshia33 said:


> Better view. Lighting could have been better. Please excuse the nails.  Thanks for letting me share.




Lovely


----------



## chessmont

MrsBishop35 said:


> View attachment 3160759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics[emoji173] size 6



Love your classic style set


----------



## MrsBishop35

simona monica said:


> Love your classic and classy set! and your funny nails)


Thank you friend!


----------



## MrsBishop35

chessmont said:


> Love your classic style set


Thank you friend!


----------



## cdtracing

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3160293
> 
> 
> Just back from the jeweler a after having a claw repaired, all three rings were rhodium dipped, looking bright and sparkly once again !



Gorgeous!  It's time to take mine in to be checked & cleaned.


----------



## cdtracing

msheidiann said:


> View attachment 3160489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby upgraded my anniversary band! Tiffany Jazz alternating in platinum. I love it! Next up: bigger rock. [emoji7]



A wonderful addition to a classic look!


----------



## cdtracing

MrsBishop35 said:


> View attachment 3160759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics[emoji173] size 6



Totally classic & timeless!  Love the size of your diamond on your finger!  Beautiful.


----------



## cdtracing

Ladies, I love to look at all your beautiful e-rings.  Here's my wedding set.  I had no part in picking it out.  My husband picked this out all on his own & surprised me.  He now wants to upgrade the center stone to a larger size.  It's all set in platinum.

Please excuse the swollen fingers.


----------



## MrsBishop35

cdtracing said:


> Totally classic & timeless!  Love the size of your diamond on your finger!  Beautiful.


Thank you friend!


----------



## sammytheMUA

MrsBishop35 said:


> View attachment 3160759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics[emoji173] size 6



beautiful!


----------



## MrsBishop35

sammytheMUA said:


> beautiful!


Thank you friend!


----------



## Nelzli

princesslala said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Here's mine! Been waiting to get it back from resizing for ages! (Also, note to self must moisturize these hands!!)
> 
> My awesome fiancee chose everything by himself (after some key pointers like diamond shapes I wasn't a fan of). His idea was to have as little ring as possible but as much bling as possible
> 
> Center stone is 2.01 E VVS1 flanked by two pear shaped .3 E VS1 side stones.
> 
> LOVING IT TO BITS!!




It's stunning!!!!


----------



## SylvesVB

I've really been enjoying everyone's rings!


----------



## amstevens714

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Ignore my ugly fingers but this if my wedding anni gift from my mum..
> 0.7 carat [emoji7]
> Lazy to search the cert for its details hehe
> View attachment 3159123




It's beautiful!


----------



## amstevens714

pairin said:


> Love my set!!




Very pretty!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3166788

View attachment 3166789

View attachment 3166791

View attachment 3166793


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I could not be happier[emoji175]


----------



## Thingofbeauty

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I could not be happier[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166794
> View attachment 3166795


Awwwwwwwww!


----------



## cdtracing

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3166788
> 
> View attachment 3166789
> 
> View attachment 3166791
> 
> View attachment 3166793



Gorgeous Beauty!!!


----------



## cdtracing

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I could not be happier[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166794
> View attachment 3166795



Beautiful & looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful & looks fabulous on you!!




Thank you so much![emoji175]


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Thingofbeauty said:


> Awwwwwwwww!




Thank you! [emoji175]


----------



## rose10

I dont wear my Engagement ring on a daily basis, its a full diamond band, just over 3 carats, but i do wear my Wedding Band daily, thought would share a pic. It weighs 20 gms, features 24 karat gold and white gold, was a custom design. Will do my Engagement ring justice another time  such bling on this thread, Love it!!


----------



## leechiyong

rose10 said:


> I dont wear my Engagement ring on a daily basis, its a full diamond band, just over 3 carats, but i do wear my Wedding Band daily, thought would share a pic. It weighs 20 gms, features 24 karat gold and white gold, was a custom design. Will do my Engagement ring justice another time  such bling on this thread, Love it!!


Such a beautiful ring!  Absolutely stunning.  The detail, the use of 24K gold, the contrast with the white gold; I love everything about it.


----------



## goldengirl123

Set in yellow gold.


----------



## goldengirl123

goldengirl123 said:


> Set in yellow gold.



The front.


----------



## rose10

leechiyong said:


> Such a beautiful ring!  Absolutely stunning.  The detail, the use of 24K gold, the contrast with the white gold; I love everything about it.



Thank You so much!! Hubby designed it and got it made all by himself


----------



## lbeach11561

Absolutely loving your rings!!!  They're all so lovely! All different shapes and sizes...  Drool!


----------



## ring thing

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3166788
> 
> View attachment 3166789
> 
> View attachment 3166791
> 
> View attachment 3166793


 That is beautiful, I love the setting of the big diamond so sparkly and really stands up from the finger mmm


----------



## ring thing

deedeedor said:


> Sometimes i like to wear my anniversary ring with my wedding band...this sapphire ring marked our 5 years~it was my birthstone too. Love the crispy blue....brightens my mood~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126277


 mmm, gorgeous love the blue sapphire it is really sparkly goes lovely with the diamonds


----------



## ring thing

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3020156
> 
> 
> This is my original engagement / wedding set in the picture above it is a 1.5 ct Princess cut Bella solitaire with a 1ct wedding band I don't remember the other specifics as it was 8 yrs ago . For my seven year anniversary my husband let me have my ring recrafted into the ring and band I have now . I am much happier with this set and don't foresee myself doing adding or other wise to this set . Below is the new set that is the original 1.5 ct solitaire in the middle and the eternity band has the original diamonds from the thicker wedding band . I am a size 5 ring ( U.S. ) TCW 2.75 with sides on the band and under the band .
> View attachment 3020160
> 
> View attachment 3020161


 Wow!! That is an absolutely lovely one off ring. A lovely combination


----------



## CornishMon

ring thing said:


> That is beautiful, I love the setting of the big diamond so sparkly and really stands up from the finger mmm




Lol that was done on purpose as it makes the diamond appear bigger than it really is!  Thanks!  My new setting and diamond - love love!

I love every ones rings!


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3166788
> 
> View attachment 3166789
> 
> View attachment 3166791
> 
> View attachment 3166793


What a gorgeous ring! It sits perfectly with the bands and it's so sparkly! Your nails are such a pretty color too


----------



## CornishMon

Leo the Lion said:


> What a gorgeous ring! It sits perfectly with the bands and it's so sparkly! Your nails are such a pretty color too




Thanks Leo!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Ignore my ugly fingers but this if my wedding anni gift from my mum..
> 0.7 carat [emoji7]
> Lazy to search the cert for its details hehe
> View attachment 3159123


This is quite lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

msheidiann said:


> View attachment 3160489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby upgraded my anniversary band! Tiffany Jazz alternating in platinum. I love it! Next up: bigger rock. [emoji7]


Love the new band and I totally agree, your diamond is a great size already.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

MrsBishop35 said:


> View attachment 3160759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics[emoji173] size 6


Timeless and classy. I love the simplicity, it's TDF.


----------



## MrsBishop35

Cyanide Rose said:


> Timeless and classy. I love the simplicity, it's TDF.




Thank you Friend!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

MrsBishop35 said:


> Thank you Friend!


You are quite welcome. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## msheidiann

Cyanide Rose said:


> Love the new band and I totally agree, your diamond is a great size already.




Thank you! I do love this stone so much!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

msheidiann said:


> Thank you! I do love this stone so much!


You are so very welcome!


----------



## cindy05

I love looking at all of your beautiful bling on this thread!!!

Sorry for being a dork and posting so many photos. I just love it to bits! Recently upgraded my setting. Thanks for letting me share!






















profile view showing u-prongs on side stones. 






Specs: 2.2 carat square cut radiant set in u-shaped setting. My ring size is a 7.5.


----------



## sb1212

cindy05 said:


> I love looking at all of your beautiful bling on this thread!!!
> 
> Sorry for being a dork and posting so many photos. I just love it to bits! Recently upgraded my setting. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> profile view showing u-prongs on side stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs: 2.2 carat square cut radiant set in u-shaped setting. My ring size is a 7.5.




Beautiful ring!!  I totally want that setting for my diamond but of course all settings I see like that have a princess cut and mine is Round. Is the u shape setting diff from traditional setting


----------



## cindy05

Thank you for your compliment! 

Sorry. I didn't mean my center stone was in a u-prong. I meant the little side diamonds are set in a U-prong setting. Prongs for the center stone are your basic prongs for a square stone. Hth.


----------



## sb1212

cindy05 said:


> Thank you for your compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I didn't mean my center stone was in a u-prong. I meant the little side diamonds are set in a U-prong setting. Prongs for the center stone are your basic prongs for a square stone. Hth.




Oh ya lol ...I was wondering if that setting would also work for a round diamond


----------



## sb1212

cindy05 said:


> Thank you for your compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I didn't mean my center stone was in a u-prong. I meant the little side diamonds are set in a U-prong setting. Prongs for the center stone are your basic prongs for a square stone. Hth.




I like how the center stone sticks up from the band


----------



## cindy05

I've seen round center stones set in a similar setting so it is possible.


----------



## sb1212

cindy05 said:


> I've seen round center stones set in a similar setting so it is possible.




Awesome that's what I'm wanting


----------



## mistikat

derekbrian said:


> Beautiful designs. Please guide me how should I know about the purity of the diamond  as I am anxious to give  her diamond ring on her engagement.



Welcome. This thread is for members to show their rings but there is a lot of info on diamonds if you do a forum search. Thanks.


----------



## CornishMon

Had to post again because it really is hard to get a good picture of rings.  
View attachment 3175750


----------



## cdtracing

cindy05 said:


> I love looking at all of your beautiful bling on this thread!!!
> 
> Sorry for being a dork and posting so many photos. I just love it to bits! Recently upgraded my setting. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> profile view showing u-prongs on side stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs: 2.2 carat square cut radiant set in u-shaped setting. My ring size is a 7.5.



Beautiful ring.  Love the new setting!


----------



## cdtracing

CornishMon said:


> Had to post again because it really is hard to get a good picture of rings.
> View attachment 3175750



Your ring is beautiful.  I love the uniqueness of the setting.


----------



## mozz1727

after browsing this forum many times I can finally post my own! 3.01 carat emerald cut diamond, VSI H color, size 4.25 finger on a gold band [emoji7]


----------



## chelstucker74

mozz1727 said:


> after browsing this forum many times I can finally post my own! 3.01 carat emerald cut diamond, VSI H color, size 4.25 finger on a gold band [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177678


Beautiful!!!  I love the simplicity!


----------



## trefusisgirl

mozz1727 said:


> after browsing this forum many times I can finally post my own! 3.01 carat emerald cut diamond, VSI H color, size 4.25 finger on a gold band [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177678




This is one of my favourite ones I have seen, I adore the simplicity and cut. It really suits u. Your other half has very good taste, congrats.


----------



## cdtracing

mozz1727 said:


> after browsing this forum many times I can finally post my own! 3.01 carat emerald cut diamond, VSI H color, size 4.25 finger on a gold band [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177678



Beautiful & classic!


----------



## leechiyong

mozz1727 said:


> after browsing this forum many times I can finally post my own! 3.01 carat emerald cut diamond, VSI H color, size 4.25 finger on a gold band [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177678



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## koprincess

mozz1727 said:


> after browsing this forum many times I can finally post my own! 3.01 carat emerald cut diamond, VSI H color, size 4.25 finger on a gold band [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177678




So beautiful! My dream ring!


----------



## HoneyLocks

and now for something completely different:
Where I am from big stones are neither that much in fashion nor do I personally like to wear them (not practical). I am very happy with my Wellendoff, it reminds me of the ocean whenever I look at it (and of coure my significant other). And the best thing: it is spinning (the centre part moves around the outer part).

http://www.wellendorff.com/en/jewel...the-year.html?tx_wellendorffproducts_products[products]=&tx_wellendorffproducts_products[product]=1315&tx_wellendorffproducts_products[currentProduct]=1315&tx_wellendorffproducts_products[action]=show#produkt-1339


----------



## simona monica

mozz1727 said:


> after browsing this forum many times I can finally post my own! 3.01 carat emerald cut diamond, VSI H color, size 4.25 finger on a gold band [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177678


Congratulations! One of the most elegant ring, made for a true diva!


----------



## karo

mozz1727 said:


> after browsing this forum many times I can finally post my own! 3.01 carat emerald cut diamond, VSI H color, size 4.25 finger on a gold band [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177678


Love how simple yet stunning it is! Gorgeous!


----------



## suncitystyle

Not my engagement ring, but it is my lovely grandmother's wedding set. I wear it everyday 

Not sure of the carat weight, but it's around 3ct, D, IF


----------



## CornishMon

HoneyLocks said:


> and now for something completely different:
> Where I am from big stones are neither that much in fashion nor do I personally like to wear them (not practical). I am very happy with my Wellendoff, it reminds me of the ocean whenever I look at it (and of coure my significant other). And the best thing: it is spinning (the centre part moves around the outer part).
> 
> http://www.wellendorff.com/en/jewel...the-year.html?tx_wellendorffproducts_products[products]=&tx_wellendorffproducts_products[product]=1315&tx_wellendorffproducts_products[currentProduct]=1315&tx_wellendorffproducts_products[action]=show#produkt-1339




Love it!


----------



## CornishMon

suncitystyle said:


> Not my engagement ring, but it is my lovely grandmother's wedding set. I wear it everyday
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the carat weight, but it's around 3ct, D, IF




A very special ring.


----------



## trefusisgirl

suncitystyle said:


> Not my engagement ring, but it is my lovely grandmother's wedding set. I wear it everyday
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of the carat weight, but it's around 3ct, D, IF




Beautiful rings with such sentimental value to you. They really suit you as I am sure they did your grandmother.  What good taste your family has.


----------



## TChip5

You can easily make your round diamond look square if your diamond setter is good


----------



## EpiFanatic

Posted before but My ring is clean.  Love my ring right now.  F VS1 2.59.  Reset by Victor Canera.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## makeupmama

Celebrating 16 years of marriage this Friday. My husband is getting me a "re-engagement" ring. Still needs to be resized BUT I'm loving it already. Forgive the ugly hands


----------



## CornishMon

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 3184319
> 
> View attachment 3184332
> 
> Posted before but My ring is clean.  Love my ring right now.  F VS1 2.59.  Reset by Victor Canera.  Thanks for letting me share.




Gorgeous!


----------



## CornishMon

makeupmama said:


> Celebrating 16 years of marriage this Friday. My husband is getting me a "re-engagement" ring. Still needs to be resized BUT I'm loving it already. Forgive the ugly hands




I love the setting!


----------



## makeupmama

CornishMon said:


> I love the setting!



Thank you


----------



## JustStoppingIn

Huh... posting the image didn't work so well. Here's a link: s4.postimg.org/x0ukojhv1/Capture.png


----------



## trefusisgirl

makeupmama said:


> Celebrating 16 years of marriage this Friday. My husband is getting me a "re-engagement" ring. Still needs to be resized BUT I'm loving it already. Forgive the ugly hands




Stunning and ur hands are not ugly.&#128578;


----------



## trefusisgirl

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 3184319
> 
> View attachment 3184332
> 
> Posted before but My ring is clean.  Love my ring right now.  F VS1 2.59.  Reset by Victor Canera.  Thanks for letting me share.




That is a beautiful ring, truly stunning.


----------



## karo

makeupmama said:


> Celebrating 16 years of marriage this Friday. My husband is getting me a "re-engagement" ring. Still needs to be resized BUT I'm loving it already. Forgive the ugly hands


Stunning ring! Congratulations!


----------



## Peppi1975

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 3184319
> 
> View attachment 3184332
> 
> Posted before but My ring is clean.  Love my ring right now.  F VS1 2.59.  Reset by Victor Canera.  Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning stone! I can't imagine what it looks like in person, if the pictures show this much beauty.


----------



## Peppi1975

makeupmama said:


> Celebrating 16 years of marriage this Friday. My husband is getting me a "re-engagement" ring. Still needs to be resized BUT I'm loving it already. Forgive the ugly hands



Happy anniversary! Beautiful ring on your beautiful hand  Please share pics of the sized ring when you get it back.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sorry error.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sorry error.  Tried to delete.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Peppi1975 said:


> Stunning stone! I can't imagine what it looks like in person, if the pictures show this much beauty.




Thanks Peppi.  I am a sucker for white stones.


----------



## guccissima

Here is mine.  I'm recently engaged.


----------



## CornishMon

guccissima said:


> Here is mine.  I'm recently engaged.
> View attachment 3185972




Beautiful and congratulations!


----------



## Terri_1984

Recently got engaged about 5 months ago. 3 ct cushion cut. Sorry my hands are kinda dry looking. Lol


----------



## guccissima

CornishMon said:


> Beautiful and congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

guccissima said:


> Here is mine.  I'm recently engaged.
> View attachment 3185972



Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## makeupmama

Peppi1975 said:


> Happy anniversary! Beautiful ring on your beautiful hand  Please share pics of the sized ring when you get it back.



Will do Thank you so much!


----------



## MrsBishop35

Huge!!! Nice! Looks like a tiffany setting!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]

Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]

We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
I'd reply "Yes I can see them." 
And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.

Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]

I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.

It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;



Absolutely sweet story, many congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## CornishMon

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;




Love the ring and congratulations!  What a sight to come out and see that right!


----------



## leechiyong

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;


Beautiful and touching story!  Thank you for sharing.  Your ring is stunning!  Best wishes!


----------



## trefusisgirl

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;




That is beautiful, as is the ring and yes it looks like a star.  Glad you found your keeper and many congrats to you both.


----------



## solange

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;



Beautiful story and beautiful ring! It looks like it twinkles!


----------



## Peichern Tan

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;




Wow I'm so happy for u[emoji18][emoji18] n congrats!![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Thank you lovely ladies for letting me share my experience [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; very kind of you all. I am glad he chose to make it personal and relevant to our experiences together. And that is the main thing.
I felt close to him, as if the distance between us vanished, when we both looked at the stars. And now I can carry one with me everywhere and feel close to him whenever we are apart! [emoji2]

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## lucydee

Beautiful story! Glad you found the one to share your life with.
God Bless.


----------



## chymera

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;



Love your nails, love your ring, and absolutely love your love story!! Congratulations!!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Thank you, lovely ladies! Very kind of you all. I'm glad my story made you smile [emoji2][emoji257]


----------



## lage

Finally getting around to posting a picture of my 10th anniversary band (aka wedding band replacement) commissioned from SK last summer.


----------



## CornishMon

lage said:


> Finally getting around to posting a picture of my 10th anniversary band (aka wedding band replacement) commissioned from SK last summer.




Beautiful!


----------



## TheOriginalMrsC

This is my 2.17 carat cushion cut with pave halo. Clarity - VS1 Colour - F Cut - Ideal. 
We upgraded for our 7th wedding anniversary.


----------



## rutabaga

^beautiful! Also, what polish are you wearing? I'm always on the lookout for more reds


----------



## CornishMon

TheOriginalMrsC said:


> This is my 2.17 carat cushion cut with pave halo. Clarity - VS1 Colour - F Cut - Ideal.
> We upgraded for our 7th wedding anniversary.




Pretty.


----------



## Elle_Kay

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;


What a beautiful story!  Congratulations!


----------



## Elle_Kay

makeupmama said:


> Celebrating 16 years of marriage this Friday. My husband is getting me a "re-engagement" ring. Still needs to be resized BUT I'm loving it already. Forgive the ugly hands


Congratulations on your successful marriage!  What a wonderful way to celebrate


----------



## Elle_Kay

TheOriginalMrsC said:


> This is my 2.17 carat cushion cut with pave halo. Clarity - VS1 Colour - F Cut - Ideal.
> We upgraded for our 7th wedding anniversary.


Oh my gawk it's SO sparkly!!!!  I love it, just beautiful!


----------



## deltalady

My new wedding band just arrived! My original band was of poor quality and a last minute purchase as I couldn't find anything I liked. The old one is on top.


----------



## karo

lage said:


> Finally getting around to posting a picture of my 10th anniversary band (aka wedding band replacement) commissioned from SK last summer.




Love your rings!


----------



## honu

I love everyone's rings!!!!


----------



## jl020911

1.25 carat cushion, G colour, VS1 clarity. Got married/engaged years ago, still can't stop staring at this beauty!


----------



## jl020911

With the sort of matching wedding band. I like the way she looks on her own, think it looks more balanced.


----------



## Elle_Kay

jl020911 said:


> View attachment 3196814
> 
> 
> With the sort of matching wedding band. I like the way she looks on her own, think it looks more balanced.


Wow just beautiful!  So classic, yet contemporary.  Love it!


----------



## jl020911

Elle_Kay said:


> Wow just beautiful!  So classic, yet contemporary.  Love it!




Thanks!


----------



## Fashion1

Just got a diamond upgrade from 1.15 carats to this one: 2.05 (but measures wide more like 2.30 carats) Princess Cut GIA I, SI1 eye clean. Size 6 finger but it's pretty big - may need to get it re-sized to a 5.5.


----------



## checkcheck

I'm excited!


----------



## CornishMon

checkcheck said:


> I'm excited!




As you should be!  Beautiful!


----------



## CornishMon

Fashion1 said:


> Just got a diamond upgrade from 1.15 carats to this one: 2.05 (but measures wide more like 2.30 carats) Princess Cut GIA I, SI1 eye clean. Size 6 finger but it's pretty big - may need to get it re-sized to a 5.5.




Very nice you save money on an SI1 eye clean diamond.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Fashion1 said:


> Just got a diamond upgrade from 1.15 carats to this one: 2.05 (but measures wide more like 2.30 carats) Princess Cut GIA I, SI1 eye clean. Size 6 finger but it's pretty big - may need to get it re-sized to a 5.5.



It's beautiful!


----------



## Nimmo123

Love it!


----------



## jaimerz

Such pretty rings on here. Mine is not as big as some of the amazing ones on this thread. But I was just given my 2 matching bands to represent my kids.  Love them


----------



## CornishMon

jaimerz said:


> Such pretty rings on here. Mine is not as big as some of the amazing ones on this thread. But I was just given my 2 matching bands to represent my kids.  Love them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198405




Big is not always what counts.  It is beautiful!


----------



## Elaine1904

My most beloved engagement ring. 
1.75ct set in white gold 
My wedding band was modeled after the Tiffany Harmony setting (except with bigger and more diamonds!)

(apologies for yucky hands - I can't wear polish for my work)


----------



## CornishMon

Elaine1904 said:


> My most beloved engagement ring.
> 1.75ct set in white gold
> My wedding band was modeled after the Tiffany Harmony setting (except with bigger and more diamonds!)
> 
> (apologies for yucky hands - I can't wear polish for my work)
> 
> View attachment 3199268
> 
> View attachment 3199269




This picture is priceless!


----------



## TChip5

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;


Thanks for sharing your love story, congratulations!


----------



## katherinerbrigh

upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/19/Wedding_and_Engagement_Rings_2151px.jpg

My engagement ring look like this and i purchased it from https://www.eternitybyyoni.com. I love it.


----------



## katherinerbrigh

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;




wow cute love story. Mine was simple. My boyfriend purposed me simply.


----------



## chinkee21

mozz1727 said:


> after browsing this forum many times I can finally post my own! 3.01 carat emerald cut diamond, VSI H color, size 4.25 finger on a gold band [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177678



Beautiful!! We have the same size stone but yours look so much bigger, cuz I had pudgy hands lol!


----------



## makeupmama

As promised, here is my "re-engagement" set for my 16th anniversary after resizing. Super happy with it &#128522;


----------



## CornishMon

makeupmama said:


> As promised, here is my "re-engagement" set for my 16th anniversary after resizing. Super happy with it [emoji4]




Beautiful!


----------



## trefusisgirl

makeupmama said:


> As promised, here is my "re-engagement" set for my 16th anniversary after resizing. Super happy with it [emoji4]




Stunning they look gorgeous congrats on 16 year annivesary what a lovely idea to have a re-engagement ring.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Congrats on the ring. It is gorgeous. Make me want a round brilliant.


----------



## makeupmama

CornishMon said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you 







trefusisgirl said:


> Stunning they look gorgeous congrats on 16 year annivesary what a lovely idea to have a re-engagement ring.



It's really a lovely gesture from my DH. Thank you 






Shelovesbling said:


> Congrats on the ring. It is gorgeous. Make me want a round brilliant.



Thank you. I can't stop staring at it


----------



## Peppi1975

makeupmama said:


> As promised, here is my "re-engagement" set for my 16th anniversary after resizing. Super happy with it &#128522;



That looks perfect  Congrats again!


----------



## CrystalDreamer

It's gorgeous.  Huge congrats!!


----------



## honu

I just got engaged!  Here's my freakishly small finger (size 2.25) with my dream ring - 3.36ct round brilliant basket set with split claw prongs and diamonds on the cross bar.


----------



## CornishMon

honu said:


> I just got engaged!  Here's my freakishly small finger (size 2.25) with my dream ring - 3.36ct round brilliant basket set with split claw prongs and diamonds on the cross bar.




Holy smokes girl that ring is your finger!  Absolutely gorgeous and big congrats with years of happiness!


----------



## honu

Thank you for the kind words CornishMom! I am so excited to marry my soulmate


----------



## Daziedazie1

honu said:


> I just got engaged!  Here's my freakishly small finger (size 2.25) with my dream ring - 3.36ct round brilliant basket set with split claw prongs and diamonds on the cross bar.



WOW this is stunning x


----------



## hhw

honu said:


> I just got engaged!  Here's my freakishly small finger (size 2.25) with my dream ring - 3.36ct round brilliant basket set with split claw prongs and diamonds on the cross bar.


honu, congratulations!  The ring is spectacular!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

honu said:


> I just got engaged!  Here's my freakishly small finger (size 2.25) with my dream ring - 3.36ct round brilliant basket set with split claw prongs and diamonds on the cross bar.


I thought my hands were small. That is such a lovely diamond and you sound so happy!


----------



## honu

Thingofbeauty said:


> I thought my hands were small. That is such a lovely diamond and you sound so happy!



Thank you everyone - I am marrying my best friend and couldn't be happier


----------



## Happynow

honu said:


> I just got engaged!  Here's my freakishly small finger (size 2.25) with my dream ring - 3.36ct round brilliant basket set with split claw prongs and diamonds on the cross bar.


 


That is a gorgeous ring.Congrats


----------



## Elle_Kay

jaimerz said:


> Such pretty rings on here. Mine is not as big as some of the amazing ones on this thread. But I was just given my 2 matching bands to represent my kids.  Love them
> 
> View attachment 3198405


It looks so beautiful on your hand.  I love the meaning behind the two matching bands!


----------



## Elle_Kay

honu said:


> I just got engaged!  Here's my freakishly small finger (size 2.25) with my dream ring - 3.36ct round brilliant basket set with split claw prongs and diamonds on the cross bar.


Its so classically gorgeous!!!  I love it so much!  And your fingers are so tiny!!  It looks fantastic, congratulations!


----------



## Elle_Kay

My Fiancé proposed to me in Paris this summer, but I haven't got around to posting until now!  

We did our last semester of law school there, and made some amazing friends and memories.  So it was very special, and of course romantic.  He proposed where we would often study at the western tip of  Île de la Cité 

Here is my dream ring: 3.44 ct pear centre stone, with halo, and cathedral setting.  I am so proud to wear it, and of what it represents.  Thank you for letting me share, and for sharing all of your beautiful rings, and stories


----------



## baglover1973

Elle_Kay said:


> My Fiancé proposed to me in Paris this summer, but I haven't got around to posting until now!
> 
> We did our last semester of law school there, and made some amazing friends and memories.  So it was very special, and of course romantic.  He proposed where we would often study at the western tip of  Île de la Cité
> 
> Here is my dream ring: 3.44 ct pear centre stone, with halo, and cathedral setting.  I am so proud to wear it, and of what it represents.  Thank you for letting me share, and for sharing all of your beautiful rings, and stories



stunning!


----------



## baglover1973

honu said:


> I just got engaged!  Here's my freakishly small finger (size 2.25) with my dream ring - 3.36ct round brilliant basket set with split claw prongs and diamonds on the cross bar.



gorgeous


----------



## Elle_Kay

baglover1973 said:


> stunning!


Thanks @baglover1973


----------



## honu

Elle_Kay said:


> My Fiancé proposed to me in Paris this summer, but I haven't got around to posting until now!
> 
> We did our last semester of law school there, and made some amazing friends and memories.  So it was very special, and of course romantic.  He proposed where we would often study at the western tip of  Île de la Cité
> 
> Here is my dream ring: 3.44 ct pear centre stone, with halo, and cathedral setting.  I am so proud to wear it, and of what it represents.  Thank you for letting me share, and for sharing all of your beautiful rings, and stories



Absolutely stunning ring!!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Elle_Kay said:


> My Fiancé proposed to me in Paris this summer, but I haven't got around to posting until now!
> 
> We did our last semester of law school there, and made some amazing friends and memories.  So it was very special, and of course romantic.  He proposed where we would often study at the western tip of  Île de la Cité
> 
> Here is my dream ring: 3.44 ct pear centre stone, with halo, and cathedral setting.  I am so proud to wear it, and of what it represents.  Thank you for letting me share, and for sharing all of your beautiful rings, and stories


Wow girl, wow! You lucky thing you.... and you have been living in Paris! Keep living the absolute dream. Just pondering how amazing your wedding is going to be! Oh my.... !


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

honu said:


> I just got engaged!  Here's my freakishly small finger (size 2.25) with my dream ring - 3.36ct round brilliant basket set with split claw prongs and diamonds on the cross bar.


Wow this is gorgeous. It is the total definition of honker haha! Congratulations! Don't drive when you are wearing that hahaha! I would crash lol.


----------



## CornishMon

Elle_Kay said:


> My Fiancé proposed to me in Paris this summer, but I haven't got around to posting until now!
> 
> 
> 
> We did our last semester of law school there, and made some amazing friends and memories.  So it was very special, and of course romantic.  He proposed where we would often study at the western tip of  Île de la Cité
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my dream ring: 3.44 ct pear centre stone, with halo, and cathedral setting.  I am so proud to wear it, and of what it represents.  Thank you for letting me share, and for sharing all of your beautiful rings, and stories




Breath taking!


----------



## Sandybeach814

JourneyEmbracer said:


> View attachment 3189132
> View attachment 3189133
> View attachment 3189134
> 
> 
> My partner proposed to me three days ago [emoji7][emoji175][emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> Here's a little story if anyone feels like getting mushy for a moment! [emoji1]
> 
> We met online and got to know each other for several months before our meet ups in person. It was magical but we lived on the complete opposite sides of the country. However, we were determined and did everything we could to make it work. We would spend hours on the phone. Sometimes I would get so sad that I had finally found my other half but he was so far away. He would tell me to go look at the sky. He'd ask "Can you see the stars?"
> I'd reply "Yes I can see them."
> And he would say "Well I'm looking at them too. The same stars as you. Does that make you feel like we are closer and that we're not as far away now?" It really did help.
> 
> Fast forward to the present day. We have been living together for over a year and are very happy. We looked at rings on a whim two months ago. I love small, dainty rings and I kept eyeing one off that "reminds me of a bright star". [emoji92]
> 
> I was feeling quite down on Friday. I finished work at 5pm, walked outside and he had come to collect me. He proposed to me with a star-related message and presented me the "bright star" ring while down on one knee.
> 
> It is white gold but I'm not sure of the specifications right now. I will look at the certificate and update it with the information later. [emoji5]&#65039;




I absolutely LOVE your love story. Wish you two happiness ever after!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

honu said:


> I just got engaged!  Here's my freakishly small finger (size 2.25) with my dream ring - 3.36ct round brilliant basket set with split claw prongs and diamonds on the cross bar.



WOW its beautiful!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Elle_Kay said:


> My Fiancé proposed to me in Paris this summer, but I haven't got around to posting until now!
> 
> 
> 
> We did our last semester of law school there, and made some amazing friends and memories.  So it was very special, and of course romantic.  He proposed where we would often study at the western tip of  Île de la Cité
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my dream ring: 3.44 ct pear centre stone, with halo, and cathedral setting.  I am so proud to wear it, and of what it represents.  Thank you for letting me share, and for sharing all of your beautiful rings, and stories




I just died! Stunning


----------



## BAGWANNABE

jaimerz said:


> Such pretty rings on here. Mine is not as big as some of the amazing ones on this thread. But I was just given my 2 matching bands to represent my kids.  Love them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198405




I love your rings! Sentimental rings are so meaningful.


----------



## JVXOXO

I haven't posted on here in a long time! I've been a responsible little grad student and curbed my shopping to save money... But my boyfriend proposed to me this October in Montego Bay with my dream ring 
Here she is!


----------



## CornishMon

JVXOXO said:


> I haven't posted on here in a long time! I've been a responsible little grad student and curbed my shopping to save money... But my boyfriend proposed to me this October in Montego Bay with my dream ring
> 
> Here she is!




Well congratulations are in order!


----------



## JVXOXO

CornishMon said:


> Well congratulations are in order!



Many thank yous


----------



## Jadewah

Elle_Kay said:


> My Fiancé proposed to me in Paris this summer, but I haven't got around to posting until now!
> 
> We did our last semester of law school there, and made some amazing friends and memories.  So it was very special, and of course romantic.  He proposed where we would often study at the western tip of  Île de la Cité
> 
> Here is my dream ring: 3.44 ct pear centre stone, with halo, and cathedral setting.  I am so proud to wear it, and of what it represents.  Thank you for letting me share, and for sharing all of your beautiful rings, and stories



Gorgeous ring!  I would look to see some more pics!


----------



## *laura*

My emerald and diamond engagement ring and diamond wedding band x


----------



## aga5

For anniversary this year I got a ring [emoji56]


----------



## CornishMon

*laura* said:


> My emerald and diamond engagement ring and diamond wedding band x
> 
> View attachment 3212820



Beautiful!



aga5 said:


> For anniversary this year I got a ring [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212890




Beautiful anniversary gift!


----------



## rutabaga

Beautiful rings, ladies!


----------



## Elle_Kay

*laura* said:


> My emerald and diamond engagement ring and diamond wedding band x
> 
> View attachment 3212820


Beautiful, the colour looks so fantastic against your skin!!  I love emeralds in an emerald cut!  Congratulations


----------



## Elle_Kay

aga5 said:


> For anniversary this year I got a ring [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212890


I love it with the dainty band!  Just gorgeous!!


----------



## StopHammertime

JVXOXO said:


> I haven't posted on here in a long time! I've been a responsible little grad student and curbed my shopping to save money... But my boyfriend proposed to me this October in Montego Bay with my dream ring
> 
> Here she is!




Gorgeous, marquise cut are my favorite congrats dear!


----------



## chymera

Just wanted to share my engagement ring upgrade - my iPhone grabbed a good shot. Upgraded from 2.15ct D VS2 Hearts & Arrows to a 2.57ct D VVS1 Hearts & Arrows. 

Excuse the bad nails and bedroom photo - I'm sick at the moment 

This is the 2.57ct





Here is the 2.15ct


----------



## CornishMon

chymera said:


> Just wanted to share my engagement ring upgrade - my iPhone grabbed a good shot. Upgraded from 2.15ct D VS2 Hearts & Arrows to a 2.57ct D VVS1 Hearts & Arrows.
> 
> Excuse the bad nails and bedroom photo - I'm sick at the moment
> 
> This is the 2.57ct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 2.15ct




Beautiful!


----------



## JVXOXO

StopHammertime said:


> Gorgeous, marquise cut are my favorite congrats dear!



Thank you! I fell in love with the cut as soon as I tried one on


----------



## sleepykitten

chymera said:


> Just wanted to share my engagement ring upgrade - my iPhone grabbed a good shot. Upgraded from 2.15ct D VS2 Hearts & Arrows to a 2.57ct D VVS1 Hearts & Arrows.
> 
> Excuse the bad nails and bedroom photo - I'm sick at the moment
> 
> This is the 2.57ct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 2.15ct



Gorgeous!!


----------



## honu

chymera said:


> Just wanted to share my engagement ring upgrade - my iPhone grabbed a good shot. Upgraded from 2.15ct D VS2 Hearts & Arrows to a 2.57ct D VVS1 Hearts & Arrows.
> 
> Excuse the bad nails and bedroom photo - I'm sick at the moment
> 
> This is the 2.57ct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 2.15ct




Your upgrade is beautiful! Wear it in good health!!


----------



## Fleur1

chymera said:


> Just wanted to share my engagement ring upgrade - my iPhone grabbed a good shot. Upgraded from 2.15ct D VS2 Hearts & Arrows to a 2.57ct D VVS1 Hearts & Arrows.
> 
> Excuse the bad nails and bedroom photo - I'm sick at the moment
> 
> This is the 2.57ct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 2.15ct




Holy moly that's a stunner  Congrats on your upgrade


----------



## Winston3043

chymera said:


> Just wanted to share my engagement ring upgrade - my iPhone grabbed a good shot. Upgraded from 2.15ct D VS2 Hearts & Arrows to a 2.57ct D VVS1 Hearts & Arrows.
> 
> Excuse the bad nails and bedroom photo - I'm sick at the moment
> 
> This is the 2.57ct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 2.15ct




OMG, which brand's setting is the 4-prong ring? Can you PM me the details? (That's what my boyfriend & I are looking for!)


----------



## innocent_eyes

My engagement ring and my wedding band. I don't really know the specifications, except that the solitaire diamond is 0.5 carat.


----------



## CornishMon

innocent_eyes said:


> My engagement ring and my wedding band. I don't really know the specifications, except that the solitaire diamond is 0.5 carat.




Well it's pretty love the silver and rose gold together!


----------



## Sparkledolll

My mother gave me her ring a while ago. The 2nd pic is my E ring. I like to alternate between the 2 [emoji183][emoji1]


----------



## Radissen

innocent_eyes said:


> My engagement ring and my wedding band. I don't really know the specifications, except that the solitaire diamond is 0.5 carat.



Yes it is such a pretty combo. I think I am going to start mixing gold more &#128522;


----------



## rutabaga

NatalieJ - love both! Your mother's ring is breathtaking!


----------



## Sparkledolll

i*bella said:


> NatalieJ - love both! Your mother's ring is breathtaking!




Thank you! They're very different styles but I love both [emoji1]


----------



## innocent_eyes

CornishMon said:


> Well it's pretty love the silver and rose gold together!






Radissen said:


> Yes it is such a pretty combo. I think I am going to start mixing gold more &#128522;




Thanks peeps. Here where I am from, everyone is about yellow gold and my family was horrified that I went for platinum + rose gold.  Glad somebody else could actually see the beauty of the combo.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

innocent_eyes said:


> My engagement ring and my wedding band. I don't really know the specifications, except that the solitaire diamond is 0.5 carat.




So fresh and pretty! I love it!


----------



## chessmont

innocent_eyes said:


> My engagement ring and my wedding band. I don't really know the specifications, except that the solitaire diamond is 0.5 carat.


Phooey- for some reason the picture is all black for me, I can't see it


----------



## phillj12

Natalie j said:


> My mother gave me her ring a while ago. The 2nd pic is my E ring. I like to alternate between the 2 [emoji183][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216356
> View attachment 3216357




Both are beautiful but I LOVE your ER!! That is TDF!!


----------



## medeir86

Okay everyone, I just got engaged! I'm so unbelievably thrilled, and love my ring so much. My fiancée even brought my mother to help him he wanted it to be so perfect. [emoji173]&#65039; As for carats, I actually don't know yet as it just happened yesterday, but she is from the People's Arctic Canadian Brilliance collection and so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkledolll

phillj12 said:


> Both are beautiful but I LOVE your ER!! That is TDF!!



Thank you so much, I love both as they have sentimental meaning to me


----------



## CornishMon

medeir86 said:


> Okay everyone, I just got engaged! I'm so unbelievably thrilled, and love my ring so much. My fiancée even brought my mother to help him he wanted it to be so perfect. [emoji173]&#65039; As for carats, I actually don't know yet as it just happened yesterday, but she is from the People's Arctic Canadian Brilliance collection and so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219562




Woot!  Congratulations and beautiful ring! Woot one more time!


----------



## medeir86

CornishMon said:


> Woot!  Congratulations and beautiful ring! Woot one more time!




Thank you!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## chymera

medeir86 said:


> Okay everyone, I just got engaged! I'm so unbelievably thrilled, and love my ring so much. My fiancée even brought my mother to help him he wanted it to be so perfect. [emoji173]&#65039; As for carats, I actually don't know yet as it just happened yesterday, but she is from the People's Arctic Canadian Brilliance collection and so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219562



Congratulations! Beautiful ring!


----------



## honu

Natalie j said:


> My mother gave me her ring a while ago. The 2nd pic is my E ring. I like to alternate between the 2 [emoji183][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216356
> View attachment 3216357



Your rings are so beautiful!!!! It's so lovely that your Mother gave you one of her rings.

I love your delicate emerald halo  - I don't see many emerald halos and this one is definite eye candy!


----------



## iheartpandora

JVXOXO said:


> I haven't posted on here in a long time! I've been a responsible little grad student and curbed my shopping to save money... But my boyfriend proposed to me this October in Montego Bay with my dream ring
> Here she is!


 
Is that "June Bride" on your nails? Love that color!


----------



## Sparkledolll

honu said:


> Your rings are so beautiful!!!! It's so lovely that your Mother gave you one of her rings.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your delicate emerald halo  - I don't see many emerald halos and this one is definite eye candy!




Thank you! I picked the emerald cut myself [emoji16]


----------



## Mcandy

medeir86 said:


> Okay everyone, I just got engaged! I'm so unbelievably thrilled, and love my ring so much. My fiancée even brought my mother to help him he wanted it to be so perfect. [emoji173]&#65039; As for carats, I actually don't know yet as it just happened yesterday, but she is from the People's Arctic Canadian Brilliance collection and so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219562



I love canadian diamonds! Its beautiful!


----------



## cherylc

got engaged recently and wanted to share my ring! long ago I had my heart set on a cushion halo but ended up trying on an oval halo at Harry Winston and my bf and I both fell in love with it for me. however I wasn't keen on the HW price tag and had been a long time fan of Leon Mege so we commissioned him to do my dream ring! I think it's just as beautiful if not more. I wasn't expecting it to be completed until end of January but my bf surprised me with it this past week! he wanted to do it before the end of this year.

Oval centre 2.51 carats, G, VS2 with micro pave.




I've enjoyed this thread for a long time now and I'm happy to finally join in. thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkledolll

cherylc said:


> got engaged recently and wanted to share my ring! long ago I had my heart set on a cushion halo but ended up trying on an oval halo at Harry Winston and my bf and I both fell in love with it for me. however I wasn't keen on the HW price tag and had been a long time fan of Leon Mege so we commissioned him to do my dream ring! I think it's just as beautiful if not more. I want expecting it to be completed until end of January but my bf surprised me with it this past week! he wanted to do it before the end of this year.
> 
> Oval centre 2.51 carats, G, VS2 with micro pave.
> 
> View attachment 3221979
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed this thread for a long time now and I'm happy to finally join in. thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Stunning! Congratulations on your engagement [emoji1]


----------



## CornishMon

cherylc said:


> got engaged recently and wanted to share my ring! long ago I had my heart set on a cushion halo but ended up trying on an oval halo at Harry Winston and my bf and I both fell in love with it for me. however I wasn't keen on the HW price tag and had been a long time fan of Leon Mege so we commissioned him to do my dream ring! I think it's just as beautiful if not more. I wasn't expecting it to be completed until end of January but my bf surprised me with it this past week! he wanted to do it before the end of this year.
> 
> Oval centre 2.51 carats, G, VS2 with micro pave.
> 
> View attachment 3221979
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed this thread for a long time now and I'm happy to finally join in. thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Beautiful and congratulations!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Swanky

LOVE your Leon Mege piece, it's stunning!
I know you'll enjoy it forever as I have my LM ring! 
Congrats!


cherylc said:


> got engaged recently and wanted to share my ring! long ago I had my heart set on a cushion halo but ended up trying on an oval halo at Harry Winston and my bf and I both fell in love with it for me. however I wasn't keen on the HW price tag and had been a long time fan of Leon Mege so we commissioned him to do my dream ring! I think it's just as beautiful if not more. I wasn't expecting it to be completed until end of January but my bf surprised me with it this past week! he wanted to do it before the end of this year.
> 
> Oval centre 2.51 carats, G, VS2 with micro pave.
> 
> View attachment 3221979
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed this thread for a long time now and I'm happy to finally join in. thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## allure244

cherylc said:


> got engaged recently and wanted to share my ring! long ago I had my heart set on a cushion halo but ended up trying on an oval halo at Harry Winston and my bf and I both fell in love with it for me. however I wasn't keen on the HW price tag and had been a long time fan of Leon Mege so we commissioned him to do my dream ring! I think it's just as beautiful if not more. I wasn't expecting it to be completed until end of January but my bf surprised me with it this past week! he wanted to do it before the end of this year.
> 
> Oval centre 2.51 carats, G, VS2 with micro pave.
> 
> View attachment 3221979
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed this thread for a long time now and I'm happy to finally join in. thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




What a stunning ring! [emoji7] Congratulations on your engagement [emoji4]


----------



## pollyp79

2nd time lucky with this ring. 
One carat platinum bezel set
Happy Christmas!


----------



## CornishMon

pollyp79 said:


> 2nd time lucky with this ring.
> 
> One carat platinum bezel set
> 
> Happy Christmas!




Beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cherylc said:


> got engaged recently and wanted to share my ring! long ago I had my heart set on a cushion halo but ended up trying on an oval halo at Harry Winston and my bf and I both fell in love with it for me. however I wasn't keen on the HW price tag and had been a long time fan of Leon Mege so we commissioned him to do my dream ring! I think it's just as beautiful if not more. I wasn't expecting it to be completed until end of January but my bf surprised me with it this past week! he wanted to do it before the end of this year.
> 
> Oval centre 2.51 carats, G, VS2 with micro pave.
> 
> View attachment 3221979
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed this thread for a long time now and I'm happy to finally join in. thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



Congrats! Its beautiful!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Had my solitaire engagement diamond reset recently. Here it is stacked with my Cartier wedding band (it's their engagement series, can't see it being covered by engagement ring but there is a .30 diamond sticking out where one of the screw etchings are) and a Cartier plain band


----------



## CornishMon

Sweetyqbk said:


> Had my solitaire engagement diamond reset recently. Here it is stacked with my Cartier wedding band (it's their engagement series, can't see it being covered by engagement ring but there is a .30 diamond sticking out where one of the screw etchings are) and a Cartier plain band




Gorgeous setting.


----------



## The_pink_house3

Beautiful!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Sweetyqbk said:


> Had my solitaire engagement diamond reset recently. Here it is stacked with my Cartier wedding band (it's their engagement series, can't see it being covered by engagement ring but there is a .30 diamond sticking out where one of the screw etchings are) and a Cartier plain band




Stunning set.


----------



## Tuned83

Engagement ring and band from Tiffany and Co.


----------



## CornishMon

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3223913
> 
> 
> Engagement ring and band from Tiffany and Co.




Beautiful and congratulations!


----------



## karo

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3223913
> 
> 
> Engagement ring and band from Tiffany and Co.




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Winston3043

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3223913
> 
> 
> Engagement ring and band from Tiffany and Co.




Stunning! Congratulations [emoji7]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Love that design! It looks stunning. So timeless x


----------



## Dinlay

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3223913
> 
> 
> Engagement ring and band from Tiffany and Co.




Whoaw


----------



## Dinlay

Here is my engagement ring and wedding band &#128578;


----------



## MatAllston

Dinlay said:


> Here is my engagement ring and wedding band &#128578;



Beautiful. Can you tell me the size of your ring finger and the size of the Lucida stone?


----------



## CornishMon

Dinlay said:


> Here is my engagement ring and wedding band &#128578;




Very nice!


----------



## Daziedazie1

Here's mine xx


----------



## jpark2

Here's mine!


----------



## Dinlay

MatAllston said:


> Beautiful. Can you tell me the size of your ring finger and the size of the Lucida stone?




Size is 56 (dunno if same in us) and the diamond is 0.36.


----------



## CornishMon

Blissroads said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228300




Gorgeous!


----------



## MatAllston

Dinlay said:


> Size is 56 (dunno if same in us) and the diamond is 0.36.



Thanks. I love Lucidas.


----------



## Dinlay

MatAllston said:


> Thanks. I love Lucidas.




You're welcome. I Love it too as it is very Classic and discrete. I prefer simple design


----------



## ame

Gorgeous new additions!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ame said:


> Gorgeous new additions!


They're seriously making me envious


----------



## asschercat

Here's mine!


----------



## Crystalina

Dinlay said:


> Here is my engagement ring and wedding band &#128578;




Omg I loooove your ting! So beautiful! [emoji7][emoji172][emoji183]


----------



## Dinlay

Crystalina said:


> Omg I loooove your ting! So beautiful! [emoji7][emoji172][emoji183]




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## jpark2

CornishMon said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks!


----------



## Louiebabeee

.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Louiebabeee said:


> I just got engaged today! It's a platinum cathedral setting with pave stones and a 3/4 carat princess cut center stone




Aww many congrats to you both and that is a stunning ring.


----------



## MarieB1

this is my baby 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
1 carat princess!


----------



## CornishMon

Louiebabeee said:


> I just got engaged today! It's a platinum cathedral setting with pave stones and a 3/4 carat princess cut center stone




Oh my congratulations are in order!  Very pretty ring!


----------



## CornishMon

MarieB1 said:


> this is my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 carat princess!




Nice very nice.


----------



## MarieB1

CornishMon said:


> Nice very nice.




Thank u [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Louiebabeee said:


> I just got engaged today! It's a platinum cathedral setting with pave stones and a 3/4 carat princess cut center stone


This is so pretty! And you have lovely nails.


----------



## betterstopnow

I got engaged on New Year's Eve! My partner picked out the setting, but the diamond was actually my mother's, and before that it was my grandmother's. My grandmother died a year ago, so this ring holds incredible significance for me. 

.97 center stone, G, unsure of clarity
1ct setting


----------



## CornishMon

betterstopnow said:


> I got engaged on New Year's Eve! My partner picked out the setting, but the diamond was actually my mother's, and before that it was my grandmother's. My grandmother died a year ago, so this ring holds incredible significance for me.
> 
> .97 center stone, G, unsure of clarity
> 1ct setting
> 
> View attachment 3229183
> View attachment 3229185
> View attachment 3229187




The setting is lovely! Congratulations that had to be quite a New Years!


----------



## betterstopnow

CornishMon said:


> The setting is lovely! Congratulations that had to be quite a New Years!




Yes, it was! Thank you so much! [emoji4]


----------



## KCeboKing

Here is mine! With my wedding band! [emoji183][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## CornishMon

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3229200
> View attachment 3229201
> 
> 
> Here is mine! With my wedding band! [emoji183][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Pretty


----------



## Tuned83

CornishMon said:


> Beautiful and congratulations!







karo said:


> Gorgeous!!!







Winston3043 said:


> Stunning! Congratulations [emoji7]







Dinlay said:


> Whoaw




Thank you all very much & happy new year to u.


----------



## trefusisgirl

betterstopnow said:


> I got engaged on New Year's Eve! My partner picked out the setting, but the diamond was actually my mother's, and before that it was my grandmother's. My grandmother died a year ago, so this ring holds incredible significance for me.
> 
> .97 center stone, G, unsure of clarity
> 1ct setting
> 
> View attachment 3229183
> View attachment 3229185
> View attachment 3229187




That is so lovely that it is being handed down through the generations, yet you are bringing your own personal style to it.  Congrats.


----------



## KCeboKing

CornishMon said:


> Pretty




Thank you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Louiebabeee said:


> I just got engaged today! It's a platinum cathedral setting with pave stones and a 3/4 carat princess cut center stone



Congratulations on your engagement! Your ring is beautiful. Really lovely.


----------



## MarieB1

Louiebabeee said:


> I just got engaged today! It's a platinum cathedral setting with pave stones and a 3/4 carat princess cut center stone







betterstopnow said:


> I got engaged on New Year's Eve! My partner picked out the setting, but the diamond was actually my mother's, and before that it was my grandmother's. My grandmother died a year ago, so this ring holds incredible significance for me.
> 
> .97 center stone, G, unsure of clarity
> 1ct setting
> 
> View attachment 3229183
> View attachment 3229185
> View attachment 3229187




Congratulations to you both, the rings are beautiful!!!


----------



## Stephie2800

cherylc said:


> got engaged recently and wanted to share my ring! long ago I had my heart set on a cushion halo but ended up trying on an oval halo at Harry Winston and my bf and I both fell in love with it for me. however I wasn't keen on the HW price tag and had been a long time fan of Leon Mege so we commissioned him to do my dream ring! I think it's just as beautiful if not more. I wasn't expecting it to be completed until end of January but my bf surprised me with it this past week! he wanted to do it before the end of this year.
> 
> Oval centre 2.51 carats, G, VS2 with micro pave.
> 
> View attachment 3221979
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed this thread for a long time now and I'm happy to finally join in. thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Love the ring and your beautiful nails. Congrats


----------



## ame

Louiebabeee said:


> I just got engaged today! It's a platinum cathedral setting with pave stones and a 3/4 carat princess cut center stone





betterstopnow said:


> I got engaged on New Year's Eve! My partner picked out the setting, but the diamond was actually my mother's, and before that it was my grandmother's. My grandmother died a year ago, so this ring holds incredible significance for me.
> 
> .97 center stone, G, unsure of clarity
> 1ct setting
> 
> View attachment 3229183
> View attachment 3229185
> View attachment 3229187



Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## chessmont

Louiebabeee said:


> I just got engaged today! It's a platinum cathedral setting with pave stones and a 3/4 carat princess cut center stone


beautiful ring it looks good on your hand


----------



## Tropigal3

betterstopnow said:


> I got engaged on New Year's Eve! My partner picked out the setting, but the diamond was actually my mother's, and before that it was my grandmother's. My grandmother died a year ago, so this ring holds incredible significance for me.
> 
> .97 center stone, G, unsure of clarity
> 1ct setting
> 
> View attachment 3229183
> View attachment 3229185
> View attachment 3229187



Oooo pretty!  Love your kitty and your nails too, lol!


----------



## Nanciii

my engagement ring with new wedding band~


----------



## MarieB1

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3229630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my engagement ring with new wedding band~



ohhh it is so pretty


----------



## CornishMon

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3229630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my engagement ring with new wedding band~




Pretty


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> Stunning! Congratulations on your engagement [emoji1]







CornishMon said:


> Beautiful and congratulations!
> 
> Merry Christmas!







Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOVE your Leon Mege piece, it's stunning!
> 
> I know you'll enjoy it forever as I have my LM ring!
> 
> Congrats!







allure244 said:


> What a stunning ring! [emoji7] Congratulations on your engagement [emoji4]







Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! Its beautiful!







Stephie2800 said:


> Love the ring and your beautiful nails. Congrats




Thank you everyone!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MsHermesAU

innocent_eyes said:


> Thanks peeps. Here where I am from, everyone is about yellow gold and my family was horrified that I went for platinum + rose gold.  Glad somebody else could actually see the beauty of the combo.



I'm SO happy innocent_eyes that you didn't let anyone else's views sway your choice. White gold/ platinum and rose gold is my favourite combination. It is so beautiful, and your rings look so classy and unique  

When my husband and I were shopping for our wedding rings a few years ago I was dead set on getting a rose gold diamond band. One SA at a store made some very nasty comments to me about my choice - she said that mixing those metals is very "odd", "unpopular" and "tasteless". This was before RG became really popular again. I was devastated and so hurt by her comments. I ended up going with a WG diamond band because I doubted myself (and I certainly didn't buy the ring from her store!). 

Needless to say years later, I still adore the WG + RG combination and I was given a lovely RG diamond band by my husband as an eternity ring  And now all the jewellers in my city are making heaps of rose gold pieces because apparently it is *fashionable* now  You should always choose what YOU love and ignore what everyone else says  Enjoy your beautiful rings


----------



## annetok

Posting my engagement ring here.  It's a red spinel. We picked it together in Bali.


----------



## CornishMon

annetok said:


> Posting my engagement ring here.  It's a red spinel. We picked it together in Bali.




Very pretty and unique!


----------



## solange

annetok said:


> Posting my engagement ring here.  It's a red spinel. We picked it together in Bali.



How lovely!   Glad to see a fellow spinel (mine is green)!


----------



## duckcamolove

Recently engaged! Thanks for letting me share! I love seeing everyone's beautiful rings! [emoji183][emoji175][emoji2]


----------



## annetok

solange said:


> How lovely!   Glad to see a fellow spinel (mine is green)!



Yay! Could I see yours?


----------



## annetok

CK711 said:


> Recently engaged! Thanks for letting me share! I love seeing everyone's beautiful rings! [emoji183][emoji175][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231579
> View attachment 3231596



Very nice!


----------



## duckcamolove

annetok said:


> Very nice!




Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## coconutsboston

cherylc said:


> got engaged recently and wanted to share my ring! long ago I had my heart set on a cushion halo but ended up trying on an oval halo at Harry Winston and my bf and I both fell in love with it for me. however I wasn't keen on the HW price tag and had been a long time fan of Leon Mege so we commissioned him to do my dream ring! I think it's just as beautiful if not more. I wasn't expecting it to be completed until end of January but my bf surprised me with it this past week! he wanted to do it before the end of this year.
> 
> Oval centre 2.51 carats, G, VS2 with micro pave.
> 
> View attachment 3221979
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed this thread for a long time now and I'm happy to finally join in. thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Stunning! And congrats!


----------



## coconutsboston

Natalie j said:


> My mother gave me her ring a while ago. The 2nd pic is my E ring. I like to alternate between the 2 [emoji183][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216356
> View attachment 3216357




Both rings are amazing!


----------



## Sparkledolll

coconutsboston said:


> Both rings are amazing!




Thank you, how nice of you to say!


----------



## chessmont

CK711 said:


> Recently engaged! Thanks for letting me share! I love seeing everyone's beautiful rings! [emoji183][emoji175][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231579
> View attachment 3231596


Beautiful!  Looks like a modern take on a classic setting.


----------



## Leo the Lion

CK711 said:


> Recently engaged! Thanks for letting me share! I love seeing everyone's beautiful rings! [emoji183][emoji175][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231579
> View attachment 3231596




Beautiful setting! Congrats!


----------



## Leo the Lion

So pretty! Congrats! Love your nails too


----------



## duckcamolove

chessmont said:


> Beautiful!  Looks like a modern take on a classic setting.




Thank you so much!


----------



## duckcamolove

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful setting! Congrats!




Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## ddeliciouz

Here's mine! We celebrated our 36th month of marriage last night!







Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## trefusisgirl

ddeliciouz said:


> Here's mine! We celebrated our 36th month of marriage last night!
> 
> View attachment 3232322
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232323
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




What a beautiful ring and congrats on your anniversay.  Hope you celebrated in style.


----------



## jaimerz

My wonderful Husband and son are both Aug babies. So they decided to surprise me with this amazing ring for Christmas. Im over the moon. I wear it now with my wedding bands.


----------



## jaimerz

chymera said:


> Just wanted to share my engagement ring upgrade - my iPhone grabbed a good shot. Upgraded from 2.15ct D VS2 Hearts & Arrows to a 2.57ct D VVS1 Hearts & Arrows.
> 
> Excuse the bad nails and bedroom photo - I'm sick at the moment
> 
> This is the 2.57ct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 2.15ct


I love the 6 claw!!


----------



## CornishMon

ddeliciouz said:


> Here's mine! We celebrated our 36th month of marriage last night!
> 
> View attachment 3232322
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232323
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful!  36 months how wonderful!  I'm on 20 years.


----------



## CornishMon

jaimerz said:


> My wonderful Husband and son are both Aug babies. So they decided to surprise me with this amazing ring for Christmas. Im over the moon. I wear it now with my wedding bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232503




Very nice!


----------



## ddeliciouz

trefusisgirl said:


> What a beautiful ring and congrats on your anniversay.  Hope you celebrated in style.




Thank you!! We have a new baby so I got to enjoy a glass of champagne! [emoji16]


----------



## chessmont

ddeliciouz said:


> Thank you!! We have a new baby so I got to enjoy a glass of champagne! [emoji16]


How nice!


----------



## baglover1973

jaimerz said:


> My wonderful Husband and son are both Aug babies. So they decided to surprise me with this amazing ring for Christmas. Im over the moon. I wear it now with my wedding bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232503



so pretty!!!!!


----------



## ddeliciouz

chessmont said:


> How nice!




Thank you!


----------



## umlm

this is mine, eventhough it's not new anymore


----------



## speedovic

Here's mine! Only 3 months old  It's sooo sparkly in person, I loooove it!


----------



## checkcheck

speedovic said:


> Here's mine! Only 3 months old  It's sooo sparkly in person, I loooove it!


What a lovely image, and I love your setting!  Do you mind sharing the specs on your ring?


----------



## speedovic

checkcheck said:


> What a lovely image, and I love your setting!  Do you mind sharing the specs on your ring?




Thank you!! The setting it's from jameallen.com.. the setting is platinum with a knife edge band with diamonds on both sides of the knife edge. The center diamond is .91 carat E VS1 cushion cut. Pictures really don't do it justice!! I actually picked it out but when my fiance proposed I couldn't believe how much prettier it was in person! So sparkly!!!


----------



## AnaTeresa

I like your setting - congrats speedovic!


----------



## baglover1973

umlm said:


> this is mine, eventhough it's not new anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233158


 very pretty!


----------



## umlm

baglover1973 said:


> very pretty!


Thank you baglover1973


----------



## speedovic

AnaTeresa said:


> I like your setting - congrats speedovic!



Thank you!!


----------



## karo

ddeliciouz said:


> Here's mine! We celebrated our 36th month of marriage last night!
> 
> View attachment 3232322
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232323
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Stunning ring! Congrats!


----------



## innocent_eyes

MsHermesAU said:


> I'm SO happy innocent_eyes that you didn't let anyone else's views sway your choice. White gold/ platinum and rose gold is my favourite combination. It is so beautiful, and your rings look so classy and unique
> 
> When my husband and I were shopping for our wedding rings a few years ago I was dead set on getting a rose gold diamond band. One SA at a store made some very nasty comments to me about my choice - she said that mixing those metals is very "odd", "unpopular" and "tasteless". This was before RG became really popular again. I was devastated and so hurt by her comments. I ended up going with a WG diamond band because I doubted myself (and I certainly didn't buy the ring from her store!).
> 
> Needless to say years later, I still adore the WG + RG combination and I was given a lovely RG diamond band by my husband as an eternity ring  And now all the jewellers in my city are making heaps of rose gold pieces because apparently it is *fashionable* now  You should always choose what YOU love and ignore what everyone else says  Enjoy your beautiful rings


Thanks *MsHermesAU. *You are absolutely right, get what your heart wants.  I'm so glad I went with what I desired. RG is still not really popular here but my heart was set on it. That's so unkind of the SA to make such comment, but I heard the same when I went to a store and asked if they carried RG. She was going on and on about how it is not 'pure' and was implying that only cheapskates would buy them and of course, tried to sell me YG instead. >.< Glad you got your RG eternity band. Your husband sure do know you.


----------



## jkglitters1504

This is my engagement ring [emoji4]
I posted this pic in another thread but I would like to share my ring with you ladies[emoji4]


----------



## 26Alexandra

jkglitters1504 said:


> This is my engagement ring [emoji4]
> I posted this pic in another thread but I would like to share my ring with you ladies[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3239773




Gorgeous ring!


----------



## CornishMon

jkglitters1504 said:


> This is my engagement ring [emoji4]
> I posted this pic in another thread but I would like to share my ring with you ladies[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3239773




Thank you for sharing she's beautiful!


----------



## lucydee

jkglitters1504 said:


> This is my engagement ring [emoji4]
> I posted this pic in another thread but I would like to share my ring with you ladies[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3239773




Your ring is gorgeous!  I love halo's!
Congrats!


----------



## jkglitters1504

26Alexandra said:


> Gorgeous ring!







CornishMon said:


> Thank you for sharing she's beautiful!







lucydee said:


> Your ring is gorgeous!  I love halo's!
> Congrats!




Thank you so much ladies[emoji8]


----------



## lilsweetie

it has been so much fun looking through the hundreds of pages of engagement rings. I would like to share too but I can't seem to figure out how to get Dropbox or Amazon photos to give me a link that I can embed a pic here with. 

Here are the links though:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ux98a670hv856gt/RGloveSET-201508.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rlave15kx1oxkm5/set profile pink dress.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8df12cfo3ws68qo/ER backlit.jpg?dl=0


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

jkglitters1504 said:


> This is my engagement ring [emoji4]
> I posted this pic in another thread but I would like to share my ring with you ladies[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3239773



Gorgeous.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lilsweetie said:


> it has been so much fun looking through the hundreds of pages of engagement rings. I would like to share too but I can't seem to figure out how to get Dropbox or Amazon photos to give me a link that I can embed a pic here with.
> 
> Here are the links though:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ux98a670hv856gt/RGloveSET-201508.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rlave15kx1oxkm5/set profile pink dress.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8df12cfo3ws68qo/ER backlit.jpg?dl=0




So lovely


----------



## CoastalCouture

lilsweetie said:


> it has been so much fun looking through the hundreds of pages of engagement rings. I would like to share too but I can't seem to figure out how to get Dropbox or Amazon photos to give me a link that I can embed a pic here with.
> 
> Here are the links though:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ux98a670hv856gt/RGloveSET-201508.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rlave15kx1oxkm5/set profile pink dress.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8df12cfo3ws68qo/ER backlit.jpg?dl=0


Stunning! Do you find that the stones on the band scratch or wear against the setting of the solitaire? I love this look.


----------



## cdtracing

jkglitters1504 said:


> This is my engagement ring [emoji4]
> I posted this pic in another thread but I would like to share my ring with you ladies[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3239773



Beautiful & looks perfectly suited to your hand!!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cdtracing

lilsweetie said:


> it has been so much fun looking through the hundreds of pages of engagement rings. I would like to share too but I can't seem to figure out how to get Dropbox or Amazon photos to give me a link that I can embed a pic here with.
> 
> Here are the links though:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ux98a670hv856gt/RGloveSET-201508.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rlave15kx1oxkm5/set profile pink dress.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8df12cfo3ws68qo/ER backlit.jpg?dl=0



Gorgeous & so classic!!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chymera

lilsweetie said:


> it has been so much fun looking through the hundreds of pages of engagement rings. I would like to share too but I can't seem to figure out how to get Dropbox or Amazon photos to give me a link that I can embed a pic here with.
> 
> Here are the links though:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ux98a670hv856gt/RGloveSET-201508.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rlave15kx1oxkm5/set profile pink dress.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8df12cfo3ws68qo/ER backlit.jpg?dl=0



Oh my! What are the specs of your ring? It looks like a tripple excellent!


----------



## Dextersmom

Here is a pic of my engagement ring and wedding band.


----------



## CornishMon

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a pic of my engagement ring and wedding band.




Pretty


----------



## trefusisgirl

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a pic of my engagement ring and wedding band.




[emoji813]&#65039; the set, stunning.  They really suit your hand.


----------



## Anita3

lanasyogamama said:


> I'll try to get things started!  Here is a pic of my set that my friend took when we were having family pics done this summer.  Not super close up but it's a 2.00 carat, VS1, J color.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Great set Dextersmom.


----------



## vanilla_addict

jkglitters1504 said:


> This is my engagement ring [emoji4]
> I posted this pic in another thread but I would like to share my ring with you ladies[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3239773



So so pretty and unique  wear it in best of health


----------



## Mochiyii

I can finally post something here!! My engagement ring upgrade 
2.50ct Emerald Center F color/ VS2 with .52 ctw half moon sides. 

My dear husband bought me an AMG C63 last Sat and decided on the ring upgrade he promised me last year Sunday.
I guess this is my 5 years anniversary and second princess push gift in combination!!


----------



## CATEYES

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3251495
> View attachment 3251496
> 
> I can finally post something here!! My engagement ring upgrade
> 2.50ct Emerald Center F color/ VS2 with .52 ctw half moon sides.
> 
> My dear husband bought me an AMG C63 last Sat and decided on the ring upgrade he promised me last year Sunday.
> I guess this is my 5 years anniversary and second princess push gift in combination!!



Congrats on your beautiful upgrade! &#128525;So thoughtful of DH and car upgrade too?! You are a blessed lady! Sounds like you are having his second daughter&#128156;&#128151; if I'm reading correctly, you'll always remember these special years as they pass so quickly. Happy for you Mochiyii! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## CATEYES

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a pic of my engagement ring and wedding band.



Very classy and beautiful Dextersmom!! &#128515;


----------



## cmm62

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3251495
> View attachment 3251496
> 
> I can finally post something here!! My engagement ring upgrade
> 2.50ct Emerald Center F color/ VS2 with .52 ctw half moon sides.
> 
> My dear husband bought me an AMG C63 last Sat and decided on the ring upgrade he promised me last year Sunday.
> I guess this is my 5 years anniversary and second princess push gift in combination!!




Beautiful! Love the half moons as well, congrats on your new addition! All your new additions haha [emoji12]


----------



## Mochiyii

cmm62 said:


> Beautiful! Love the half moons as well, congrats on your new addition! All your new additions haha [emoji12]




Thank you ladies!! I've always loved the emerald cut diamond with half moon sides.. It's just much bigger this time. I've attached a picture of my old ring. Gorgeous and much better quality D color and VVS1. But only 1.20 Center
	

		
			
		

		
	



He is a very very sweet mann


----------



## HeatherL

I got engaged mid December to my SO of 12 years, but waited to let everyone know until I got the ring.  It was a very special yet simple and a "spur of the moment" proposal, which is so us.  That being said, I was able to help with the decision process of getting my ring!  I'm very excited to be marrying my best friend and continue to share the rest of my life with him!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CornishMon

HeatherL said:


> I got engaged mid December to my SO of 12 years, but waited to let everyone know until I got the ring.  It was a very special yet simple and a "spur of the moment" proposal, which is so us.  That being said, I was able to help with the decision process of getting my ring!  I'm very excited to be marrying my best friend and continue to share the rest of my life with him!  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3251583




Beautiful and congratulations!


----------



## princesslala

congratulations! it's beautiful!! XX


----------



## HeatherL

CornishMon said:


> Beautiful and congratulations!




Thank you!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3251495
> View attachment 3251496
> 
> I can finally post something here!! My engagement ring upgrade
> 2.50ct Emerald Center F color/ VS2 with .52 ctw half moon sides.
> 
> My dear husband bought me an AMG C63 last Sat and decided on the ring upgrade he promised me last year Sunday.
> I guess this is my 5 years anniversary and second princess push gift in combination!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## cherylc

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3251495
> View attachment 3251496
> 
> I can finally post something here!! My engagement ring upgrade
> 2.50ct Emerald Center F color/ VS2 with .52 ctw half moon sides.
> 
> My dear husband bought me an AMG C63 last Sat and decided on the ring upgrade he promised me last year Sunday.
> I guess this is my 5 years anniversary and second princess push gift in combination!!




beautiful!!!! I want a step cut ring as a second engagement ring too. haha. where did you get this made?


----------



## Mochiyii

cherylc said:


> beautiful!!!! I want a step cut ring as a second engagement ring too. haha. where did you get this made?




As where all of my jewelry are made always. Progems in San Gabriel CA
They do the best custom works. Me and Serene my fellow GIA GG are  close friend so I can always trust her judgement and choices


----------



## lilsweetie

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3251495
> View attachment 3251496
> 
> I can finally post something here!! My engagement ring upgrade
> 2.50ct Emerald Center F color/ VS2 with .52 ctw half moon sides.
> 
> My dear husband bought me an AMG C63 last Sat and decided on the ring upgrade he promised me last year Sunday.
> I guess this is my 5 years anniversary and second princess push gift in combination!!



I love your emerald. I think 2.5 is a great size! Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## cherylc

Mochiyii said:


> As where all of my jewelry are made always. Progems in San Gabriel CA
> They do the best custom works. Me and Serene my fellow GIA GG are  close friend so I can always trust her judgement and choices




can u notice much of a difference between your D and F stones? sometimes I regret not going higher in colour on my ring. [emoji29]


----------



## Mochiyii

cherylc said:


> can u notice much of a difference between your D and F stones? sometimes I regret not going higher in colour on my ring. [emoji29]




Dear Cherylc: I'm a GIA GG. I can totally tell the difference. My D color was so so clear like a drop of water. And F color when still in the colorless range is obviously not D color. But I have to say. It's much more obvious only if you view from the side under natural lighting. There is a huge price difference between the two. That's why I've decided to sacrifice color and clarity over caret size. And I have say.... After it's set In the setting... normal people won't know the difference. If your color bothers you that much, clean your ring more often. Most of the time your diamond looks yellow or not as sparkly cuz all the oil and lotions that are trapped in the setting so the reflection of the facets shows the color of the dirt [emoji12]


----------



## Mochiyii

lilsweetie said:


> I love your emerald. I think 2.5 is a great size! Looks gorgeous on you!




Thank you so much lilsweetie!! It looks a little too big and over the top for me. And I'm supposed to be very used to huge jewelry by now. Will definitely need getting used to this precious piece of bobble


----------



## jaimerz

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3251495
> View attachment 3251496
> 
> I can finally post something here!! My engagement ring upgrade
> 2.50ct Emerald Center F color/ VS2 with .52 ctw half moon sides.
> 
> My dear husband bought me an AMG C63 last Sat and decided on the ring upgrade he promised me last year Sunday.
> I guess this is my 5 years anniversary and second princess push gift in combination!!


This is my dream ring!! Absolutely Stunning


----------



## Mochiyii

jaimerz said:


> This is my dream ring!! Absolutely Stunning




Thank you jaimerz: emerald cut diamond ring with half moon sides are kinda my thing. My previous engagement ring looks exactly like this one only with smaller stones.


----------



## simona monica

Mochiyii said:


> Thank you jaimerz: emerald cut diamond ring with half moon sides are kinda my thing. My previous engagement ring looks exactly like this one only with smaller stones.


Indeed it looks BEAUTIFUL. Congratulations!


----------



## karylicious

My new ring reset. I am in Love


----------



## marbella8

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3251495
> View attachment 3251496
> 
> I can finally post something here!! My engagement ring upgrade
> 2.50ct Emerald Center F color/ VS2 with .52 ctw half moon sides.
> 
> My dear husband bought me an AMG C63 last Sat and decided on the ring upgrade he promised me last year Sunday.
> I guess this is my 5 years anniversary and second princess push gift in combination!!



That's wonderful! Congrats on everything!


----------



## margcl

Hello! LOVE seeing everyone's rings!! I posted my ring a few months ago, but recently got the band adjusted to a "half-dome" style rather than the flat style. It's a 1.5 ct center on 4.5 finger. Suggestions on what style of bands match best?? Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HeatherL

mfc103 said:


> Hello! LOVE seeing everyone's rings!! I posted my ring a few months ago, but recently got the band adjusted to a "half-dome" style rather than the flat style. It's a 1.5 ct center on 4.5 finger. Suggestions on what style of band match best?? Thanks for letting me share!




This is gorgeous!  I'm also in the process of looking for a band as well.  At the moment I do not have any suggestions.  Good luck and have fun finding the matching band.


----------



## justpeachy4397

mfc103 said:


> Hello! LOVE seeing everyone's rings!! I posted my ring a few months ago, but recently got the band adjusted to a "half-dome" style rather than the flat style. It's a 1.5 ct center on 4.5 finger. Suggestions on what style of bands match best?? Thanks for letting me share!




OMG gorgeous!! Love the yellow gold


----------



## CornishMon

mfc103 said:


> Hello! LOVE seeing everyone's rings!! I posted my ring a few months ago, but recently got the band adjusted to a "half-dome" style rather than the flat style. It's a 1.5 ct center on 4.5 finger. Suggestions on what style of bands match best?? Thanks for letting me share!




Very pretty!  Nice to see yellow gold again


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my three stone. I love looking at the profile view will be sending the ring to the jeweler, though, to make a couple little changes.


----------



## cdtracing

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my three stone. I love looking at the profile view will be sending the ring to the jeweler, though, to make a couple little changes.
> View attachment 3258738
> View attachment 3258740
> View attachment 3258741



Your ring is beautiful.  I love the 3 stone style with your diamond band.  The look is stunning!   What changes are you planning on making?


----------



## HULAHO

karylicious said:


> my new ring reset. I am in love
> 
> View attachment 3257356
> View attachment 3257357


 


stunning


----------



## ame

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my three stone. I love looking at the profile view will be sending the ring to the jeweler, though, to make a couple little changes.
> View attachment 3258738
> View attachment 3258740
> View attachment 3258741



Ohhhh what changes will you be making??


----------



## Winterfell

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3251495
> View attachment 3251496
> 
> I can finally post something here!! My engagement ring upgrade
> 2.50ct Emerald Center F color/ VS2 with .52 ctw half moon sides.
> 
> My dear husband bought me an AMG C63 last Sat and decided on the ring upgrade he promised me last year Sunday.
> I guess this is my 5 years anniversary and second princess push gift in combination!!



Your ring is gorgeous. Step cuts are my favourite


----------



## justpeachy4397

ame said:


> Ohhhh what changes will you be making??




Hi! I'm increasing the side stones slightly by .15ct each, and switching to BGD's trellis setting.


----------



## ame

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi! I'm increasing the side stones slightly by .15ct each, and switching to BGD's trellis setting.



HUBBA. HUBBA. Can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

My Tiffany Solitaire with diamond wedding band, I love the simplicity of my rings.


----------



## Peppi1975

loveydovey35 said:


> My Tiffany Solitaire with diamond wedding band, I love the simplicity of my rings.



IMO, it's the most perfect set. Always loved this exact combo. Looks perfect on you.


----------



## Peppi1975

karylicious said:


> My new ring reset. I am in Love
> 
> View attachment 3257356
> View attachment 3257357




Fabulous, amazing, stunning reset. Totallywith the bands.


----------



## CoastalCouture

loveydovey35 said:


> My Tiffany Solitaire with diamond wedding band, I love the simplicity of my rings.




Perfect combination. Beautiful.


----------



## xoKate

loveydovey35 said:


> My Tiffany Solitaire with diamond wedding band, I love the simplicity of my rings.




Gorgeous set! If you don't mind me asking, how many carats is the full eternity band? And what size do you have it in? I'm thinking about getting the Tiff shared prong full eternity. I'm just torn between ct weight. TIA!


----------



## guccissima

Here's a better pic of mine


----------



## CornishMon

guccissima said:


> Here's a better pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263970




Wow!


----------



## Dany_37

guccissima said:


> Here's a better pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263970


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Sweetyqbk said:


> Had my solitaire engagement diamond reset recently. Here it is stacked with my Cartier wedding band (it's their engagement series, can't see it being covered by engagement ring but there is a .30 diamond sticking out where one of the screw etchings are) and a Cartier plain band




Love this setting!


----------



## loveydovey35

Peppi1975 said:


> IMO, it's the most perfect set. Always loved this exact combo. Looks perfect on you.


 
Thank you so much


----------



## loveydovey35

CoastalCouture said:


> Perfect combination. Beautiful.


 


Thank you CostalCouture!


----------



## loveydovey35

xoKate said:


> Gorgeous set! If you don't mind me asking, how many carats is the full eternity band? And what size do you have it in? I'm thinking about getting the Tiff shared prong full eternity. I'm just torn between ct weight. TIA!


 


Hello xoKate,


The engagement ring is a 2.2 carat solitaire diamond on a platinum band, in a size 5. The wedding band is 3mm wide, in a size 5, with a total weight of 1.64. The set is simple and I love the simplicity of it. The engagement ring had to be adjusted from a 5.5 down because it didn't fit properly (I have bony fingers but huge knuckles ;-( its better now, but if I go down any more I will not be able to slip it on....


Good luck with yours! The service advisors at Tiffany's are so kind, they will show you several options in order to help you decide on your special piece.


----------



## Ser

I wanted something different to a solitaire so my fiancé and I chose a ring with 5 princess cut diamonds, total 1ct, VS clarity, colour E in platinum.

I chose a wedding band with 10 princess cut diamonds, total 1ct, Si clarity, colour G in platinum. I think they look great together and so sparkly!! 

Photo is cropped so a little blurry.


----------



## chessmont

Ser said:


> I wanted something different to a solitaire so my fiancé and I chose a ring with 5 princess cut diamonds, total 1ct, VS clarity, colour E in platinum.
> 
> I chose a wedding band with 10 princess cut diamonds, total 1ct, Si clarity, colour G in platinum. I think they look great together and so sparkly!!
> 
> Photo is cropped so a little blurry.



Very pretty and I always enjoy seeing something unconventional


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

guccissima said:


> Here's a better pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263970



Wowza!!!


----------



## Ser

chessmont said:


> Very pretty and I always enjoy seeing something unconventional



Thank you


----------



## terebina786

I can finally add my engagement ring here! Fiancé proposed last night and it's the most stunning ring ever.  I can't stop staring at it.

We're getting married this Sunday too lol.


----------



## Ser

terebina786 said:


> View attachment 3270938
> 
> 
> I can finally add my engagement ring here! Fiancé proposed last night and it's the most stunning ring ever.  I can't stop staring at it.
> 
> We're getting married this Sunday too lol.



Stunning ring congratulations!  Wow proposed last night and wedding this Sunday that sounds like an interesting story???


----------



## CornishMon

terebina786 said:


> View attachment 3270938
> 
> 
> I can finally add my engagement ring here! Fiancé proposed last night and it's the most stunning ring ever.  I can't stop staring at it.
> 
> We're getting married this Sunday too lol.




Congratulations!  Very pretty ring.  Have a wonderful rest of your life the two of you together as one!


----------



## 26Alexandra

terebina786 said:


> View attachment 3270938
> 
> 
> I can finally add my engagement ring here! Fiancé proposed last night and it's the most stunning ring ever.  I can't stop staring at it.
> 
> We're getting married this Sunday too lol.




Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

terebina786 said:


> View attachment 3270938
> 
> 
> I can finally add my engagement ring here! Fiancé proposed last night and it's the most stunning ring ever.  I can't stop staring at it.
> 
> We're getting married this Sunday too lol.


So beautiful!  Best wishes!


----------



## september1985

My boyfriend of over 2 and a half years proposed last Thursday! I absolutely love my ring [emoji183]


----------



## CornishMon

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 3273369
> 
> 
> My boyfriend of over 2 and a half years proposed last Thursday! I absolutely love my ring [emoji183]




Beautiful and a big congratulations!


----------



## leechiyong

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 3273369
> 
> 
> My boyfriend of over 2 and a half years proposed last Thursday! I absolutely love my ring [emoji183]



Beautiful.  Best wishes!


----------



## Ser

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 3273369
> 
> 
> My boyfriend of over 2 and a half years proposed last Thursday! I absolutely love my ring [emoji183]


Gorgeous ring congratulations


----------



## 26Alexandra

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 3273369
> 
> 
> My boyfriend of over 2 and a half years proposed last Thursday! I absolutely love my ring [emoji183]




Congratulations!


----------



## Handbaglover222

terebina786 said:


> View attachment 3270938
> 
> 
> I can finally add my engagement ring here! Fiancé proposed last night and it's the most stunning ring ever.  I can't stop staring at it.
> 
> We're getting married this Sunday too lol.



Congrats, Beautiful ring! Can I ask how many carats centre stone is?


----------



## Nanciii

I upgraded my E-ring after my 1yr anniversary, I'm so obsessed with my new ring, can stop staring at it~!

The ring on top is my old ring, I had it reset on a round halo setting, I'm super in loved with the detailing and it definitely makes the diamond look a lot bigger.

The diamond is a 1.09ct round brilliant, excellent cut.


----------



## CornishMon

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 3273882
> 
> I upgraded my E-ring after my 1yr anniversary, I'm so obsessed with my new ring, can stop staring at it~!
> 
> The ring on top is my old ring, I had it reset on a round halo setting, I'm super in loved with the detailing and it definitely makes the diamond look a lot bigger.
> 
> The diamond is a 1.09ct round brilliant, excellent cut.




Beautiful!


----------



## bella601

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 3273369
> 
> 
> My boyfriend of over 2 and a half years proposed last Thursday! I absolutely love my ring [emoji183]




Beautiful


----------



## Tygriss

Mine is an octagonal cut in a platinum Varna setting. We went shopping for the ring together. After several horrible experiences at brick and mortar stores, we drove 3hrs to a family owned jeweler and found what we wanted. We finally got it cleaned so I can share.


----------



## terebina786

Thanks everyone!  Here's the set from this weekend [emoji4]


----------



## Handbaglover222

terebina786 said:


> View attachment 3278752
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!  Here's the set from this weekend [emoji4]



So beautiful! Can I ask the carat size of your centre stone? Because yours is literally my dream ring!
Huge congratulations too


----------



## terebina786

Handbaglover222 said:


> So beautiful! Can I ask the carat size of your centre stone? Because yours is literally my dream ring!
> 
> Huge congratulations too




Thank you! [emoji8]

The centre is a round 1.25. I specifically asked for a round in a delicate halo setting.


----------



## xoJoannexo

Thanks for letting me share. [emoji7]


----------



## UEShopaholic

I got engaged almost a year ago, and getting married in April!! Never knew purse forum had a jewelry section... I'm drooling over all our your gorgeous, sparkly treasures. Here's mine &#128522;.


----------



## tolliv

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 3273369
> 
> 
> My boyfriend of over 2 and a half years proposed last Thursday! I absolutely love my ring [emoji183]


Your ring is gorgeous!!! Congratulations to you!


----------



## caitlinrose88

I've been married now for 4 months but I thought I'd share anyway [emoji5]&#65039; Tiffany Legacy


----------



## tolliv

My engagement ring is an aquamarine in a halo setting. We were married July 31, 2015. My wedding band is a 3/4 eternity band. For Valentine's Day, he bought me a 3ct. Eternity band . My ringer finger is swollen from taking rings on and off.


----------



## Bentley443

My almost 7 carat no heat yellow sapphire ring and diamond eternity band


----------



## Peppi1975

UEShopaholic said:


> I got engaged almost a year ago, and getting married in April!! Never knew purse forum had a jewelry section... I'm drooling over all our your gorgeous, sparkly treasures. Here's mine &#128522;.




Wow, what a stunning stone! It's hypnotizing. The ring looks really great on you. What are the specs, if you don't mind?


----------



## tolliv

Bentley443 said:


> My almost 7 carat no heat yellow sapphire ring and diamond eternity band


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bentley443

tolliv said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you very much! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## lucydee

UEShopaholic said:


> I got engaged almost a year ago, and getting married in April!! Never knew purse forum had a jewelry section... I'm drooling over all our your gorgeous, sparkly treasures. Here's mine &#128522;.



I love your ring!
It is perfect! May I ask what size is the cushion diamond?
Congrats!


----------



## chessmont

tolliv said:


> My engagement ring is an aquamarine in a halo setting. We were married July 31, 2015. My wedding band is a 3/4 eternity band. For Valentine's Day, he bought me a 3ct. Eternity band . My ringer finger is swollen from taking rings on and off.



wow love your rings!


----------



## tolliv

chessmont said:


> wow love your rings!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Winterfell

tolliv said:


> My engagement ring is an aquamarine in a halo setting. We were married July 31, 2015. My wedding band is a 3/4 eternity band. For Valentine's Day, he bought me a 3ct. Eternity band . My ringer finger is swollen from taking rings on and off.



I love your rings. I had that problem with my knuckle - I had my ring made 1/2 size bigger and it solved the problem. Swollen knuckles are really quite sore and every time you put the rings on and off it aggravates more. Hope it settles down.


----------



## tolliv

Winterfell said:


> I love your rings. I had that problem with my knuckle - I had my ring made 1/2 size bigger and it solved the problem. Swollen knuckles are really quite sore and every time you put the rings on and off it aggravates more. Hope it settles down.



Thank you!! Yeah. It looks like I will have to have the smaller eternity band sized. I will have to shed 2 pounds for the eternity band with the larger stones. The things we go through to wear beautiful rings...


----------



## Winterfell

tolliv said:


> Thank you!! Yeah. It looks like I will have to have the smaller eternity band sized. I will have to shed 2 pounds for the eternity band with the larger stones. The things we go through to wear beautiful rings...



I know! My knuckle settled down within a week or so after the ring was sized so it goes back to normal quite quick. Should be an easy job to make the small adjustment.


----------



## WehoGemini

My fiancé designed it with Aussie designer Jordan Askill. I love it. Emerald cut wrapped in pave that look almost like octopus tentacles. So whimsical and lovely. This will be my 2nd trip down the aisle and pregnant with twins!! I hope it still fits by the time! Getting big! It's a crazy and magical time...


----------



## MichaelOcean

woo! everyone's ring is so nice! I am looking to buy an engagement ring and find this place!


----------



## tolliv

Winterfell said:


> I know! My knuckle settled down within a week or so after the ring was sized so it goes back to normal quite quick. Should be an easy job to make the small adjustment.



I will certainly resize the small wedding band.


----------



## 26Alexandra

WehoGemini said:


> My fiancé designed it with Aussie designer Jordan Askill. I love it. Emerald cut wrapped in pave that look almost like octopus tentacles. So whimsical and lovely. This will be my 2nd trip down the aisle and pregnant with twins!! I hope it still fits by the time! Getting big! It's a crazy and magical time...




Your ring is so gorgeous!


----------



## Solday

WehoGemini said:


> My fiancé designed it with Aussie designer Jordan Askill. I love it. Emerald cut wrapped in pave that look almost like octopus tentacles. So whimsical and lovely. This will be my 2nd trip down the aisle and pregnant with twins!! I hope it still fits by the time! Getting big! It's a crazy and magical time...



Beautiful ring! Congratulations to the wedding and pregnancy!


----------



## ame

WehoGemini said:


> My fiancé designed it with Aussie designer Jordan Askill. I love it. Emerald cut wrapped in pave that look almost like octopus tentacles. So whimsical and lovely. This will be my 2nd trip down the aisle and pregnant with twins!! I hope it still fits by the time! Getting big! It's a crazy and magical time...



That is REALLY cool! I love it. Congrats both on your wedding AND your twins!


----------



## chymera

UEShopaholic said:


> I got engaged almost a year ago, and getting married in April!! Never knew purse forum had a jewelry section... I'm drooling over all our your gorgeous, sparkly treasures. Here's mine &#128522;.



Beautiful, white clean stone! Do you mind posting the specs?


----------



## jjensen

WehoGemini said:


> My fiancé designed it with Aussie designer Jordan Askill. I love it. Emerald cut wrapped in pave that look almost like octopus tentacles. So whimsical and lovely. This will be my 2nd trip down the aisle and pregnant with twins!! I hope it still fits by the time! Getting big! It's a crazy and magical time...


 
Love your ring! It gorgeous! Congrats on the twins! 

We just found out we are pregnant and our wedding is in April. I hope the ring fits by then


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MichaelOcean said:


> woo! everyone's ring is so nice! I am looking to buy an engagement ring and find this place!



I am sure your's will be nice too. Happy engagement ring hunting.


----------



## kaitywait

Here is mine! We were college students, so no major bling for us. 




And here it is now with my anniversary band. [emoji177]




Sometimes I just wear the bands.


----------



## mar4712

This is a bad photo.....will post more in daylight tomorrow!


----------



## CornishMon

kaitywait said:


> Here is mine! We were college students, so no major bling for us.
> 
> View attachment 3284921
> 
> 
> And here it is now with my anniversary band. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3284924
> 
> 
> Sometimes I just wear the bands.
> 
> View attachment 3284926







mar4712 said:


> This is a bad photo.....will post more in daylight tomorrow!




Lovely rings!


----------



## simona monica

mar4712 said:


> This is a bad photo.....will post more in daylight tomorrow!


Don't bother, the ring is beautiful in any light!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

my engagement, wedding and eternity rings!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

mar4712 said:


> This is a bad photo.....will post more in daylight tomorrow!




Beautiful! Is that rose gold?


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 3273369
> 
> 
> My boyfriend of over 2 and a half years proposed last Thursday! I absolutely love my ring [emoji183]




Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

UEShopaholic said:


> I got engaged almost a year ago, and getting married in April!! Never knew purse forum had a jewelry section... I'm drooling over all our your gorgeous, sparkly treasures. Here's mine [emoji4].




Love love love!!!!


----------



## chymera

kit_kaaaaath said:


> View attachment 3286162
> 
> 
> my engagement, wedding and eternity rings!



Love!


----------



## chymera

kaitywait said:


> Here is mine! We were college students, so no major bling for us.
> 
> View attachment 3284921
> 
> 
> And here it is now with my anniversary band. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3284924
> 
> 
> Sometimes I just wear the bands.
> 
> View attachment 3284926



Pretty awesome for college students!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

chymera said:


> Love!




Thank you [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## fraflori

Love it!! [emoji7]


----------



## fraflori

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!




Love it!![emoji7]


----------



## pjhm

excuse the middle aged hands.......


----------



## Winterfell

mar4712 said:


> This is a bad photo.....will post more in daylight tomorrow!



Wow that's gorgeous. It's an asscher cut isn't it? My engagment ring is an asscher too


----------



## kaitywait

chymera said:


> Pretty awesome for college students!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Julide

pjhm said:


> View attachment 3286561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the middle aged hands.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286561



Very cool design! Is it one ring?


----------



## pjhm

Julide said:


> Very cool design! Is it one ring?


-


What good eyes you have! Good question- it's actually two rings. 
I didn't mean for the pic to get on here twice, not sure how that happened or if I could ever do it again....


----------



## Julide

pjhm said:


> -
> 
> 
> What good eyes you have! Good question- it's actually two rings.
> I didn't mean for the pic to get on here twice, not sure how that happened or if I could ever do it again....



Very cool! Would love to hear about how you came up the design and to see a close up!


----------



## jazzcrazy

Just got my rings back from size adjustment and cleaning..


----------



## pmburk

This is a bit of a sad *and* happy post for me. Recently, my original wedding set (which I had posted earlier in this thread) was lost. :cry: I wanted something new, but I didn't want to spend as much, I wanted something simple, but unique and different with a colored stone instead of a diamond, and made here in Texas. So, my husband surprised me this past weekend with a new set! It isn't a diamond, and may not be for everyone, but it's exactly what I wanted, fits perfectly with my style, and I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## Limonata00

Here's mine [emoji7]


----------



## chessmont

pmburk said:


> This is a bit of a sad *and* happy post for me. Recently, my original wedding set (which I had posted earlier in this thread) was lost. :cry: I wanted something new, but I didn't want to spend as much, I wanted something simple, but unique and different with a colored stone instead of a diamond, and made here in Texas. So, my husband surprised me this past weekend with a new set! It isn't a diamond, and may not be for everyone, but it's exactly what I wanted, fits perfectly with my style, and I absolutely LOVE it.



Very nice!  What kind of stone is it?


----------



## chessmont

Limonata00 said:


> Here's mine [emoji7]
> View attachment 3288377



pretty!


----------



## karo

mar4712 said:


> This is a bad photo.....will post more in daylight tomorrow!


Love your ring! Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## karo

tolliv said:


> My engagement ring is an aquamarine in a halo setting. We were married July 31, 2015. My wedding band is a 3/4 eternity band. For Valentine's Day, he bought me a 3ct. Eternity band . My ringer finger is swollen from taking rings on and off.


Gorgeous rings!


----------



## jenna_foo

pmburk said:


> This is a bit of a sad *and* happy post for me. Recently, my original wedding set (which I had posted earlier in this thread) was lost. :cry: I wanted something new, but I didn't want to spend as much, I wanted something simple, but unique and different with a colored stone instead of a diamond, and made here in Texas. So, my husband surprised me this past weekend with a new set! It isn't a diamond, and may not be for everyone, but it's exactly what I wanted, fits perfectly with my style, and I absolutely LOVE it.




I LOVE this James Avery ring!!! Your set us beautiful!!


----------



## friday13bride

pmburk said:


> This is a bit of a sad *and* happy post for me. Recently, my original wedding set (which I had posted earlier in this thread) was lost. :cry: I wanted something new, but I didn't want to spend as much, I wanted something simple, but unique and different with a colored stone instead of a diamond, and made here in Texas. So, my husband surprised me this past weekend with a new set! It isn't a diamond, and may not be for everyone, but it's exactly what I wanted, fits perfectly with my style, and I absolutely LOVE it.




Beautiful set!! What type of stone is that.. It's really beautiful and I love the setting!


----------



## pmburk

Thanks, ladies! I love the set, and I am a big fan of James Avery as a local company & their values. The stone is citrine. Not a particularly expensive set, but I love it.


----------



## tolliv

karo said:


> Gorgeous rings!



Thank you!


----------



## tolliv

pmburk said:


> This is a bit of a sad *and* happy post for me. Recently, my original wedding set (which I had posted earlier in this thread) was lost. :cry: I wanted something new, but I didn't want to spend as much, I wanted something simple, but unique and different with a colored stone instead of a diamond, and made here in Texas. So, my husband surprised me this past weekend with a new set! It isn't a diamond, and may not be for everyone, but it's exactly what I wanted, fits perfectly with my style, and I absolutely LOVE it.


I love it!!!! Different is beautiful .


----------



## WehoGemini

jjensen said:


> Love your ring! It gorgeous! Congrats on the twins!
> 
> We just found out we are pregnant and our wedding is in April. I hope the ring fits by then




Congrats! You should be fine. My first pregnancy I beasted out last couple of months... You've got plenty of time.


----------



## Crystalina

pmburk said:


> This is a bit of a sad *and* happy post for me. Recently, my original wedding set (which I had posted earlier in this thread) was lost. :cry: I wanted something new, but I didn't want to spend as much, I wanted something simple, but unique and different with a colored stone instead of a diamond, and made here in Texas. So, my husband surprised me this past weekend with a new set! It isn't a diamond, and may not be for everyone, but it's exactly what I wanted, fits perfectly with my style, and I absolutely LOVE it.




I LOVE this!!! [emoji8][emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;

So gorgeous and unique!  Congrats on a gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## Crystalina

pmburk said:


> Thanks, ladies! I love the set, and I am a big fan of James Avery as a local company & their values. The stone is citrine. Not a particularly expensive set, but I love it.




It's not about the expense, but the beauty of the ring, and yours is absolutely LOVELY!

Wish I had such a pretty stone!!![emoji171]


----------



## Docjeun

WehoGemini said:


> My fiancé designed it with Aussie designer Jordan Askill. I love it. Emerald cut wrapped in pave that look almost like octopus tentacles. So whimsical and lovely. This will be my 2nd trip down the aisle and pregnant with twins!! I hope it still fits by the time! Getting big! It's a crazy and magical time...


Your ring is gorgeous and congrats on the pregnancy


----------



## Kai Lien

tolliv said:


> My engagement ring is an aquamarine in a halo setting. We were married July 31, 2015. My wedding band is a 3/4 eternity band. For Valentine's Day, he bought me a 3ct. Eternity band . My ringer finger is swollen from taking rings on and off.


Beautiful! Love the aquamarine color.


----------



## pmburk

Crystalina said:


> It's not about the expense, but the beauty of the ring, and yours is absolutely LOVELY!
> 
> Wish I had such a pretty stone!!![emoji171]





Crystalina said:


> I LOVE this!!! [emoji8][emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> So gorgeous and unique!  Congrats on a gorgeous ring!!!



Thank you, you are too kind.


----------



## tolliv

Kai Lien said:


> Beautiful! Love the aquamarine color.



Thank you!


----------



## UEShopaholic

chymera said:


> Beautiful, white clean stone! Do you mind posting the specs?



It's a HW The One Cushion (http://www.harrywinston.com/en/one-cushion-cut-diamond-micropavé-engagement-ring)

The center stone is slightly over 2 carats (like barely), and if I remember correctly the color is F and the clarity is VVS1 or VS1 (really don't remember that one).


----------



## UEShopaholic

Peppi1975 said:


> Wow, what a stunning stone! It's hypnotizing. The ring looks really great on you. What are the specs, if you don't mind?



It's a HW The One Cushion (http://www.harrywinston.com/en/one-c...ngagement-ring)

The center stone is slightly over 2 carats (like barely), and if I remember correctly the color is F and the clarity is VVS1 or VS1 (really don't remember that one).

(If this is a double post, my mistake! Just figuring out how replies/quoting works)


----------



## CornishMon

Total 3.26ctw.  Bands .50ct - ring 1ctw - diamond 1.26ct G SI1 eye clean.


----------



## chessmont

Very pretty setting, Cornishmom!


----------



## CornishMon

chessmont said:


> Very pretty setting, Cornishmom!




Thank you!  20 year upgrade!


----------



## Tuned83

CornishMon said:


> Thank you!  20 year upgrade!




Gorgeous rings, all so beautiful


----------



## bvl

Beautiful rings girls, I could click through these pages for hours! Here's mine, my fiance proposed March 8th on a beach in Mallorca on one knee  so romantic!

http://imgur.com/fQdjx49
http://imgur.com/kpTHsYUhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MR1005

bvl said:


> Beautiful rings girls, I could click through these pages for hours! Here's mine, my fiance proposed March 8th on a beach in Mallorca on one knee  so romantic!
> 
> http://imgur.com/fQdjx49
> http://imgur.com/kpTHsYUhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Your ring is gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## HeatherL

HeatherL said:


> I got engaged mid December to my SO of 12 years, but waited to let everyone know until I got the ring.  It was a very special yet simple and a "spur of the moment" proposal, which is so us.  That being said, I was able to help with the decision process of getting my ring!  I'm very excited to be marrying my best friend and continue to share the rest of my life with him!  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3251583







I finally have a much better pic of my E ring & I believe I found my wedding band today!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3300379
> 
> 
> I finally have a much better pic of my E ring & I believe I found my wedding band today!!!




Beautiful! If you don't mind me asking, what is the size ratio for the side stones vs center stone? I just ask because I'm changing my 3-stone ring and curious how it will come out!


----------



## CornishMon

bvl said:


> Beautiful rings girls, I could click through these pages for hours! Here's mine, my fiance proposed March 8th on a beach in Mallorca on one knee  so romantic!
> 
> http://imgur.com/fQdjx49
> http://imgur.com/kpTHsYUhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Congratulations


----------



## CornishMon

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3300379
> 
> 
> I finally have a much better pic of my E ring & I believe I found my wedding band today!!!




Beautiful


----------



## Erum7860




----------



## Dany_37

bvl said:


> Beautiful rings girls, I could click through these pages for hours! Here's mine, my fiance proposed March 8th on a beach in Mallorca on one knee  so romantic!
> 
> http://imgur.com/fQdjx49
> http://imgur.com/kpTHsYUhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bvl

Thank you!! I can't stop looking at it


----------



## HeatherL

justpeachy4397 said:


> Beautiful! If you don't mind me asking, what is the size ratio for the side stones vs center stone? I just ask because I'm changing my 3-stone ring and curious how it will come out!




Thank you!  Actually I am getting it appraised for insurance purposes on Thursday & hope to have the side stone sizes then.  I have a cert with center stone carat size and overall carat size but those two stone were not provided.  I will update when when I get my appraisal.


----------



## HeatherL

CornishMon said:


> Beautiful




Thank you!


----------



## HeatherL

CornishMon said:


> Total 3.26ctw.  Bands .50ct - ring 1ctw - diamond 1.26ct G SI1 eye clean.
> 
> View attachment 3296819
> 
> View attachment 3296821
> 
> View attachment 3296822
> 
> View attachment 3296824




Gorgeous!


----------



## liloette

Hmmm, which way to wear?


----------



## justpeachy4397

liloette said:


> View attachment 3301681
> View attachment 3301683
> 
> 
> Hmmm, which way to wear?




The five stone would look great on your right hand!


----------



## CornishMon

justpeachy4397 said:


> The five stone would look great on your right hand!




I agree!  Beautiful rings!


----------



## Tuned83

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3300379
> 
> 
> I finally have a much better pic of my E ring & I believe I found my wedding band today!!!




Gorgeous rings congrats


----------



## Tuned83

bvl said:


> Beautiful rings girls, I could click through these pages for hours! Here's mine, my fiance proposed March 8th on a beach in Mallorca on one knee  so romantic!
> 
> http://imgur.com/fQdjx49
> http://imgur.com/kpTHsYUhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Congratulations


----------



## HeatherL

Tuned83 said:


> Gorgeous rings congrats




Thank you!!


----------



## Docjeun

justpeachy4397 said:


> The five stone would look great on your right hand!


That was my first thought!


----------



## monkyjib

Just found out about this thread! Love looking at everyone's beautiful rings. Thanks for letting me share my simple set. The e ring is 1.8 ct, F color, VVS1. I've been married for 2 years but we've been friends for 10 years before that  [emoji177]


----------



## simona monica

monkyjib said:


> Just found out about this thread! Love looking at everyone's beautiful rings. Thanks for letting me share my simple set. The e ring is 1.8 ct, F color, VVS1. I've been married for 2 years but we've been friends for 10 years before that  [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302386


Congratulations! Elegant, classy, beautiful...rings and hand)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

monkyjib said:


> Just found out about this thread! Love looking at everyone's beautiful rings. Thanks for letting me share my simple set. The e ring is 1.8 ct, F color, VVS1. I've been married for 2 years but we've been friends for 10 years before that  [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302386



Gorgeous. I just love a large solitaire.


----------



## CornishMon

monkyjib said:


> Just found out about this thread! Love looking at everyone's beautiful rings. Thanks for letting me share my simple set. The e ring is 1.8 ct, F color, VVS1. I've been married for 2 years but we've been friends for 10 years before that  [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302386




Beautiful


----------



## monkyjib

simona monica said:


> Congratulations! Elegant, classy, beautiful...rings and hand)







NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous. I just love a large solitaire.







CornishMon said:


> Beautiful




Thanks for your kind words [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I still love looking at them 2 years later! Haha


----------



## CornishMon

monkyjib said:


> Thanks for your kind words [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I still love looking at them 2 years later! Haha




Me too!  Never tire of looking at my ring and for what it stands for!


----------



## Hershey510510

Everyone's ring is so pretty, here is mine. Tiffany co 1.15ct H VVS1 with a matching diamond wedding band


----------



## Handbaglover222

I just got engaged on Saturday! Here is my beautiful halo ring. It is platinum with total carat weight of 1.2ct, it is excellent cut - the sparkle on it is incredible!


----------



## Tbs717

Hershey510510 said:


> Everyone's ring is so pretty, here is mine. Tiffany co 1.15ct H VVS1 with a matching diamond wedding band



 It is simply stunning !!!!


----------



## Tbs717

Here is my oval diamond engagement ring! What do you ladies think about getting a double wedding band ? I want two thin bands with diamonds all around it.. Sautered around the top and bottom of my engagement ring! Or should I just go with one diamond banded wedding ring?


----------



## Dany_37

Hershey510510 said:


> Everyone's ring is so pretty, here is mine. Tiffany co 1.15ct H VVS1 with a matching diamond wedding band


----------



## designer1

baglover1973 said:


> This is stunning! LOVE black diamonds.


I'm loving this black diamond too. It's been 7 months, and I still love to look at it, watching the amazing sparkle, and contrast between dark and light diamonds.


----------



## mugenprincess

designer1 said:


> I'm loving this black diamond too. It's been 7 months, and I still love to look at it, watching the amazing sparkle, and contrast between dark and light diamonds.


That's gorgeous!


----------



## karo

Hershey510510 said:


> Everyone's ring is so pretty, here is mine. Tiffany co 1.15ct H VVS1 with a matching diamond wedding band




Love your classic Tiffany set [emoji7]


----------



## karo

Tbs717 said:


> Here is my oval diamond engagement ring! What do you ladies think about getting a double wedding band ? I want two thin bands with diamonds all around it.. Sautered around the top and bottom of my engagement ring! Or should I just go with one diamond banded wedding ring?




Stunning ring! Delicate diamond bands would look perfect with it.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Tbs717 said:


> Here is my oval diamond engagement ring! What do you ladies think about getting a double wedding band ? I want two thin bands with diamonds all around it.. Sautered around the top and bottom of my engagement ring! Or should I just go with one diamond banded wedding ring?




It is gorgeous!! So delicate on your beautiful hands! I vote for a thin eternity band..have fun choosing!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Tbs717 said:


> Here is my oval diamond engagement ring! What do you ladies think about getting a double wedding band ? I want two thin bands with diamonds all around it.. Sautered around the top and bottom of my engagement ring! Or should I just go with one diamond banded wedding ring?




Gorgeous ring!
I like the look of two bands. 
Maybe one weddingband and one for your one year anniversary [emoji6]


----------



## Tbs717

26Alexandra said:


> Gorgeous ring!
> I like the look of two bands.
> Maybe one weddingband and one for your one year anniversary [emoji6]


Oh yea!! Good idea &#128521; Thank you !!!


----------



## Tbs717

Chinese Warrior said:


> It is gorgeous!! So delicate on your beautiful hands! I vote for a thin eternity band..have fun choosing!



Thank you so much &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Tbs717

karo said:


> Stunning ring! Delicate diamond bands would look perfect with it.



Thanks dear! I love the delicate look of small bands


----------



## Jujubay

Here's mine  got engaged on Christmas Day in 2013. Getting marry this year on Labor Day weekend.


----------



## HeatherL

Jujubay said:


> Here's mine  got engaged on Christmas Day in 2013. Getting marry this year on Labor Day weekend.




Beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Jujubay said:


> Here's mine  got engaged on Christmas Day in 2013. Getting marry this year on Labor Day weekend.



Its a pretty ring!


----------



## Tbs717

Jujubay said:


> Here's mine  got engaged on Christmas Day in 2013. Getting marry this year on Labor Day weekend.



Beautiful!


----------



## tolliv

Tbs717 said:


> Here is my oval diamond engagement ring! What do you ladies think about getting a double wedding band ? I want two thin bands with diamonds all around it.. Sautered around the top and bottom of my engagement ring! Or should I just go with one diamond banded wedding ring?




Your engagement ring is gorgeous. Simply and classic. How about a small eternity band on each side?


----------



## Tbs717

tolliv said:


> Your engagement ring is gorgeous. Simply and classic. How about a small eternity band on each side?



I think that's exactly what I want!!!!! But I want it to be like.. Banded together so they can't come apart. Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## LaBoheme

A while ago, I had my e-ring changed from a claw-pronged, basket w/tapered baguette setting to a simple bezel style. The emerald-cut diamond (_GIA graded: 3.01 ct, I color, vs1, EX/EX, no fluorescence )_and both settings are from James Allen.

*Before*:










*After*:


----------



## BAGWANNABE

LaBoheme said:


> A while ago, I had my e-ring changed from a claw-pronged, basket w/tapered baguette setting to a simple bezel style. The emerald-cut diamond (_GIA graded: 3.01 ct, I color, vs1, EX/EX, no fluorescence )_and both settings are from James Allen.
> 
> 
> 
> *Before*:
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/356x475q90/r/921/JDVfTD.jpg
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/329x439q90/r/922/kkRzVj.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *After*:
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/484x484q90/r/924/JdxtoJ.jpg
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/480x480q90/r/921/4CD7c3.jpg




Love Love Love!!! I love the bezel and the yellow gold. Enjoy!


----------



## LaBoheme

BAGWANNABE said:


> Love Love Love!!! I love the bezel and the yellow gold. Enjoy!



Thanks!! I see yours in your avatar?! Gorgeous!


----------



## simona monica

LaBoheme said:


> A while ago, I had my e-ring changed from a claw-pronged, basket w/tapered baguette setting to a simple bezel style. The emerald-cut diamond (_GIA graded: 3.01 ct, I color, vs1, EX/EX, no fluorescence )_and both settings are from James Allen.
> 
> *Before*:
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/356x475q90/r/921/JDVfTD.jpg
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/329x439q90/r/922/kkRzVj.jpg
> 
> *After*:
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/484x484q90/r/924/JdxtoJ.jpg
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/480x480q90/r/921/4CD7c3.jpg


Sensational, stunning, beautiful! Congratulations)


----------



## Docjeun

To be honest they are both beautiful, I don't know which I like better.
The first is almost identical to mine except my wedding band has 3 bagets going straight across the top of the band.


----------



## campfire

Here's my pear! We got engaged in Copenhagen during Christmas 2 years ago and married in the following May [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lookin@bags

LaBoheme said:


> A while ago, I had my e-ring changed from a claw-pronged, basket w/tapered baguette setting to a simple bezel style. The emerald-cut diamond (_GIA graded: 3.01 ct, I color, vs1, EX/EX, no fluorescence )_and both settings are from James Allen.
> 
> 
> 
> *Before*:
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/356x475q90/r/921/JDVfTD.jpg
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/329x439q90/r/922/kkRzVj.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *After*:
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/484x484q90/r/924/JdxtoJ.jpg
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/480x480q90/r/921/4CD7c3.jpg




Wowsers! [emoji7] love both versions! 
The bezel is so sleek it's gorgeous


----------



## Lookin@bags

campfire said:


> View attachment 3307736
> 
> 
> Here's my pear! We got engaged in Copenhagen during Christmas 2 years ago and married in the following May [emoji173]&#65039;




That is gorgeous I love pears!


----------



## LaBoheme

simona monica said:


> Sensational, stunning, beautiful! Congratulations)





Trulyadiva said:


> To be honest they are both beautiful, I don't know which I like better.
> The first is almost identical to mine except my wedding band has 3 bagets going straight across the top of the band.





Lookin@bags said:


> Wowsers! [emoji7] love both versions!
> The bezel is so sleek it's gorgeous



Thanks so much!! I like both styles too. I wanted a change but I can totally see myself going back to the baguette setting at some future(distant) point. The bezel style just won me over. My mom prefers the classic w/prongs etc and told me flat-out that I 'ruined' my ring.  I had to explain that I still have the old setting and that it's not _that_ serious.


----------



## LaBoheme

campfire said:


> View attachment 3307736
> 
> 
> Here's my pear! We got engaged in Copenhagen during Christmas 2 years ago and married in the following May [emoji173]&#65039;


Beautiful pear, campfire!!


----------



## Docjeun

campfire said:


> View attachment 3307736
> 
> 
> Here's my pear! We got engaged in Copenhagen during Christmas 2 years ago and married in the following May [emoji173]&#65039;


I would love to see a closeup of your wedding band, I have a pear that I wear by itself not being able to decide which type of band will look best.


----------



## simurgh

Trulyadiva said:


> I would love to see a closeup of your wedding band, I have a pear that I wear by itself not being able to decide which type of band will look best.



Pears are hard to match! I wear mine with a thin Tiffany legacy, after trying a bunch of rings


----------



## justpeachy4397

New setting!


----------



## lanasyogamama

justpeachy4397 said:


> new setting!
> View attachment 3310802
> View attachment 3310803



looooove!!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

lanasyogamama said:


> looooove!!!!




Thanks![emoji4]


----------



## ame

justpeachy4397 said:


> New setting!
> View attachment 3310802
> View attachment 3310803



Looks amazing!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

ame said:


> Looks amazing!!!




Thanks Ame!


----------



## jackie9090

@LaBoheme,
My name is Jackie and I work at James Allen Jewelers. I just wanted to take a moment to thank you for posting your engagement ring and the beautiful simplicity with which you updated it. We are always happy to see the rings on our customers fingers!


----------



## Data

I love this feed and seeing all the wonderful stunning engagement rings, I would like to share my surprise with you all........
My fiancé and I have been engaged now for almost six years and he asked me again with this beautiful ring and said we will get married next year [emoji7][emoji8] After having children and buying a house together we never actually made any plans so it looks like it's finally going to happen and I am over the moon


----------



## CornishMon

Data said:


> View attachment 3316318
> 
> I love this feed and seeing all the wonderful stunning engagement rings, I would like to share my surprise with you all........
> My fiancé and I have been engaged now for almost six years and he asked me again with this beautiful ring and said we will get married next year [emoji7][emoji8] After having children and buying a house together we never actually made any plans so it looks like it's finally going to happen and I am over the moon




Gorgeous


----------



## ka.gonenc

That is how i wear mine


----------



## chessmont

ka.gonenc said:


> That is how i wear mine



So pretty thanks for the pic!


----------



## Jane102

My Victor camera engagement ring -a bit hard to show how pretty it is.


----------



## Jane102

Can't quite seem to photograph its beauty!


----------



## Crystalina

Data said:


> View attachment 3316318
> 
> I love this feed and seeing all the wonderful stunning engagement rings, I would like to share my surprise with you all........
> My fiancé and I have been engaged now for almost six years and he asked me again with this beautiful ring and said we will get married next year [emoji7][emoji8] After having children and buying a house together we never actually made any plans so it looks like it's finally going to happen and I am over the moon




Wow!!! I LOVE this!!!![emoji171][emoji178][emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## simona monica

Watch One Woman Model 100 Years of Engagement Rings in Under 3 Minutes at

http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/beauty/fashion/news/a37502/100-years-of-engagement-rings/


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Jane102 said:


> View attachment 3317606
> 
> Can't quite seem to photograph its beauty!




It's absolutely gorgeous! It is reviving my three stone urges again!!!


----------



## Ser

simona monica said:


> Watch One Woman Model 100 Years of Engagement Rings in Under 3 Minutes at
> 
> http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/beauty/fashion/news/a37502/100-years-of-engagement-rings/


Love this!! [emoji7] [emoji1]


----------



## lizzieke

simona monica said:


> Watch One Woman Model 100 Years of Engagement Rings in Under 3 Minutes at
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/beauty/fashion/news/a37502/100-years-of-engagement-rings/




This is fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Data

Crystalina said:


> Wow!!! I LOVE this!!!![emoji171][emoji178][emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Crystalina. It truly is beautiful and I cannot stop looking at it and all my daughter keeps saying is one day it will be hers [emoji4] x


----------



## mar4712

simona monica said:


> Watch One Woman Model 100 Years of Engagement Rings in Under 3 Minutes at
> 
> http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/beauty/fashion/news/a37502/100-years-of-engagement-rings/


Thanks for sharing this!! I've always known I love vintage rings. My favorites from that video were the 1920s and 1930s rings  what about you?


----------



## simona monica

mar4712 said:


> Thanks for sharing this!! I've always known I love vintage rings. My favorites from that video were the 1920s and 1930s rings  what about you?


You're very welcome! When I saw it I immediately wanted to share with you ladies and many thanks to all for your kind replies) My favorites are the first one, 1920s and 1960s. I like too the colored diamonds ... as my jeweler say those diamonds having "personality"...


----------



## Peggieben

Bentley443 said:


> My almost 7 carat no heat yellow sapphire ring and diamond eternity band




Very very beautiful


----------



## chessmont

simona monica said:


> You're very welcome! When I saw it I immediately wanted to share with you ladies and many thanks to all for your kind replies) My favorites are the first one, 1920s and 1960s. I like too the colored diamonds ... as my jeweler say those diamonds having "personality"...



I liked the 1920s and 1960s too...


----------



## cdtracing

simona monica said:


> Watch One Woman Model 100 Years of Engagement Rings in Under 3 Minutes at
> 
> http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/beauty/fashion/news/a37502/100-years-of-engagement-rings/



Loved this!!  Thank you for sharing this!!


----------



## Data

Captured this image using my iPhone only hours ago [emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

Data said:


> View attachment 3319224
> 
> Captured this image using my iPhone only hours ago [emoji7]




This is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## MR1005

Gorgeous ring!! What are the specs if you don't mind sharing. And congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Crystalina

Data said:


> View attachment 3319224
> 
> Captured this image using my iPhone only hours ago [emoji7]




I am in love with your ring lol!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## karo

justpeachy4397 said:


> New setting!
> View attachment 3310802
> View attachment 3310803


Stunning set!


----------



## Ser

Data said:


> View attachment 3319224
> 
> Captured this image using my iPhone only hours ago [emoji7]


Gorgeous ring! What carrat is it? [emoji7]


----------



## Tropigal3

simona monica said:


> Watch One Woman Model 100 Years of Engagement Rings in Under 3 Minutes at
> 
> http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/beauty/fashion/news/a37502/100-years-of-engagement-rings/



Funny, I have the typical 90's ring.  Still love it!


----------



## alwaysbeabea

campfire said:


> View attachment 3307736
> 
> 
> Here's my pear! We got engaged in Copenhagen during Christmas 2 years ago and married in the following May [emoji173]&#65039;


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Niamh.manners

This is mine


----------



## Niamh.manners

these rings are soooo lush!!!


----------



## Niamh.manners

im so jelous haha!


----------



## Data

Crystalina said:


> I am in love with your ring lol!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




[emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Data

Ser said:


> Gorgeous ring! What carrat is it? [emoji7]




Hi Ser, thank you it's 
2ct


----------



## Niamh.manners

bellacherie said:


> I got engaged almost a week ago - here is my Tiffany princess cut ring which I :


omg this is totally gorge. how big is the diamond? looks the perfect size for your hand x


----------



## Jodee00

Got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years yesterday!!!! Over the moon excited and so in love with my ring


----------



## Tropigal3

Jodee00 said:


> Got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years yesterday!!!! Over the moon excited and so in love with my ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330150
> View attachment 3330151
> View attachment 3330152



So pretty!  Congratulations!


----------



## cdtracing

Jodee00 said:


> Got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years yesterday!!!! Over the moon excited and so in love with my ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330150
> View attachment 3330151
> View attachment 3330152



Wow!!  That's beautiful & unique!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Jodee00

Tropigal3 said:


> So pretty!  Congratulations!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Jodee00

cdtracing said:


> Wow!!  That's beautiful & unique!!  Congratulations!!




Thank you! I can't stop looking At it! I love how it has a vintage/antique look


----------



## honey

Jodee00 said:


> Thank you! I can't stop looking At it! I love how it has a vintage/antique look




Your ring is very lovely! It looks fantastic on you [emoji177]


----------



## Peggieben

Data said:


> View attachment 3319224
> 
> Captured this image using my iPhone only hours ago [emoji7]




Very beautiful!!!


----------



## mar4712

Jodee00 said:


> Got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years yesterday!!!! Over the moon excited and so in love with my ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330150
> View attachment 3330151
> View attachment 3330152


Oh my goodness that is beyond gorgeous!!! Congratulations to you! That ring seems supremely special. Is there a story behind it?


----------



## Jodee00

mar4712 said:


> Oh my goodness that is beyond gorgeous!!! Congratulations to you! That ring seems supremely special. Is there a story behind it?




Thank you so much!! No story behind it I guess We will create our own story with it and pass it along one day!


----------



## simona monica

Jodee00 said:


> Thank you so much!! No story behind it I guess We will create our own story with it and pass it along one day!


Congratulations for your spectacular ring! And congratulations too for your thoughts) I wish you to live and enjoy the life you hope!


----------



## Mollymegv

Just discovered the jewelry forum and saw your post.  Love the ring and the background.  I got the same ring as a 40th birthday gift from my husband.  Never thought I'd come across another one of the lucky owners!     Mine is # 183. Congrats on your beautiful ring and engagement.


----------



## Mollymegv

HoneyLocks said:


> and now for something completely different:
> Where I am from big stones are neither that much in fashion nor do I personally like to wear them (not practical). I am very happy with my Wellendoff, it reminds me of the ocean whenever I look at it (and of coure my significant other). And the best thing: it is spinning (the centre part moves around the outer part).
> 
> http://www.wellendorff.com/en/jewel...the-year.html?tx_wellendorffproducts_products[products]=&tx_wellendorffproducts_products[product]=1315&tx_wellendorffproducts_products[currentProduct]=1315&tx_wellendorffproducts_products[action]=show#produkt-1339[/QUOT
> 
> Forgot to quote your post honey locks! I'm new to posting here!  Congrats again on your ring of the year and your engagement!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Mu hubby proposed to me where we had out first date. Just got married a couple months ago.


----------



## misscocktail

Nearly 8 years of marriage and we're still going strong...Marriage is a beautiful verb! I LOVE all your pics!


----------



## baglover1973

SpeedyJC said:


> Mu hubby proposed to me where we had out first date. Just got married a couple months ago.



thats so sweet  congrats!!! your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Crystalina

misscocktail said:


> Nearly 8 years of marriage and we're still going strong...Marriage is a beautiful verb! I LOVE all your pics!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Crystalina

SpeedyJC said:


> Mu hubby proposed to me where we had out first date. Just got married a couple months ago.




This is so pretty!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]Is that Art Deco style? It's so unique!


----------



## SpeedyJC

baglover1973 said:


> thats so sweet  congrats!!! your ring is gorgeous!



Thank you! 



Crystalina said:


> This is so pretty!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]Is that Art Deco style? It's so unique!



Thanks. I actually have no idea lol. I am not the jewelry type, don't even have my ears pierced. I thought it was more antique looking, not sure!


----------



## Docjeun

Jodee00 said:


> Got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years yesterday!!!! Over the moon excited and so in love with my ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330150
> View attachment 3330151
> View attachment 3330152



Gorgeous, is that the wedding band also?


----------



## Jodee00

Trulyadiva said:


> Gorgeous, is that the wedding band also?




Thank you! Yes I have the matching wedding band on as well I should probably take it off until we walk down the isle haha


----------



## chymera

Jodee00 said:


> Got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years yesterday!!!! Over the moon excited and so in love with my ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330150
> View attachment 3330151
> View attachment 3330152



Very pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

SpeedyJC said:


> Mu hubby proposed to me where we had out first date. Just got married a couple months ago.



Love the antique look of you ring!  Looks beautiful on you.  Congratulations!



misscocktail said:


> Nearly 8 years of marriage and we're still going strong...Marriage is a beautiful verb! I LOVE all your pics!



I love your Sapphire e-ring.  I have always loved this style ring ever since Diana chose it for her e-ring!  So classic!  In my first marriage, I had a 3 stone e-ring with an Emerald as the center stone.  I love colored stones incorporated in e-rings!  Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## harrisalt

I'm so happy I can finally share! I got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years today. I'm over the moon and so excited!! [emoji183][emoji171]&#127870;


----------



## chessmont

harrisalt said:


> View attachment 3337685
> 
> 
> I'm so happy I can finally share! I got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years today. I'm over the moon and so excited!! [emoji183][emoji171]&#127870;



so pretty!  I love simple solitaires


----------



## Sandra.AT

may i join? This is my two year engagement ring .. I got the proposal in front of the eiffeltower on our first trip to paris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; i still wear it every day and i'm married since 1  year and a half


----------



## Ser

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3337756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may i join? This is my two year engagement ring .. I got the proposal in front of the eiffeltower on our first trip to paris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; i still wear it every day and i'm married since 1  year and a half
> View attachment 3337761


Lovely and how romantic a proposal in Paris [emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Ser said:


> Lovely and how romantic a proposal in Paris [emoji7]




Thank you [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;it have alwaysbeen  my dream to get s proposal in paris but i've never tought that this will really happen and of course with the right person [emoji1]


----------



## kristar

Jodee00 said:


> Got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years yesterday!!!! Over the moon excited and so in love with my ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330150
> View attachment 3330151
> View attachment 3330152




Your ring is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Jodee00

kristar said:


> Your ring is beautiful. Congrats!




Thank you!!


----------



## Winston3043

My sweetheart surprised me with a proposal this week after 5.5 years together! [emoji170] 1.10CT Tiffany setting in platinum, size 6.25. I had no idea he & my family had been sneaking to T&Co on the weekends! [emoji38]


----------



## Docjeun

Congratulations, it's beautiful!


----------



## simona monica

Beautiful, timeless, classy! Congratulations)


----------



## Dany_37

Winston3043 said:


> View attachment 3340062
> 
> 
> My sweetheart surprised me with a proposal this week after 5.5 years together! [emoji170] 1.10CT Tiffany setting in platinum, size 6.25. I had no idea he & my family had been sneaking to T&Co on the weekends! [emoji38]



Lucky Girl!  It's stunning!


----------



## MatAllston

Winston3043 said:


> View attachment 3340062
> 
> 
> My sweetheart surprised me with a proposal this week after 5.5 years together! [emoji170] 1.10CT Tiffany setting in platinum, size 6.25. I had no idea he & my family had been sneaking to T&Co on the weekends! [emoji38]



Congrats. I have the same ring and I love it. Now the fun begins, planning the wedding and shopping for the wedding band


----------



## cdtracing

harrisalt said:


> View attachment 3337685
> 
> 
> I'm so happy I can finally share! I got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years today. I'm over the moon and so excited!! [emoji183][emoji171]&#127870;



Oh, I'm so happy for you!  Your ring looks lovely on your hand.



Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3337756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may i join? This is my two year engagement ring .. I got the proposal in front of the eiffeltower on our first trip to paris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; i still wear it every day and i'm married since 1  year and a half
> View attachment 3337761



Beautiful ring & what a romantic proposal!



Winston3043 said:


> View attachment 3340062
> 
> 
> My sweetheart surprised me with a proposal this week after 5.5 years together! [emoji170] 1.10CT Tiffany setting in platinum, size 6.25. I had no idea he & my family had been sneaking to T&Co on the weekends! [emoji38]



What a wonderful surprise!  Congratulations on your beautiful ring.


----------



## Winston3043

Hehe thanks, everyone! [emoji178][emoji171][emoji170] So happy to see your comments!


----------



## Aoifs

Back to show my set with my wedding band. 18 G colour brilliant diamonds set in platinum. I love how dainty it looks. 











Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mch1956

New asscher eternity band (4.5 ct weight) to pair with ering (square cut emerald 2.33ct i vvs1)


----------



## ehy12

5 carat


----------



## Anttu

This my engagement ring. Any other girls going for the chunky Bulgari Zero1? &#128540;


----------



## Poetic

Anttu said:


> This my engagement ring. Any other girls going for the chunky Bulgari Zero1? [emoji12]




Love it!


----------



## Canturi lover

Anttu said:


> This my engagement ring. Any other girls going for the chunky Bulgari Zero1? [emoji12]




It's not my everyday engagement band but I do wear it on occasion - I love it [emoji12]


----------



## Canturi lover

This is my favourite set ......at the moment [emoji6]


----------



## Necromancer

*Anttu*, I like it, it looks good on you.


----------



## sleepykitten

ehy12 said:


> 5 carat



Wow, Harry winston?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ehy12 said:


> 5 carat



Gorgeous!!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Jodee00 said:


> Got engaged to my boyfriend of 5 years yesterday!!!! Over the moon excited and so in love with my ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330150
> View attachment 3330151
> View attachment 3330152



soooo pretty!! congrats


----------



## bellaNlawrence

designer1 said:


> I'm loving this black diamond too. It's been 7 months, and I still love to look at it, watching the amazing sparkle, and contrast between dark and light diamonds.



love ur black diamond ring !!!!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

monkyjib said:


> Just found out about this thread! Love looking at everyone's beautiful rings. Thanks for letting me share my simple set. The e ring is 1.8 ct, F color, VVS1. I've been married for 2 years but we've been friends for 10 years before that  [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302386



elegant so pretty


----------



## bellaNlawrence

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my three stone. I love looking at the profile view will be sending the ring to the jeweler, though, to make a couple little changes.
> View attachment 3258738
> View attachment 3258740
> View attachment 3258741



stunning


----------



## Jodee00

bellaNlawrence said:


> soooo pretty!! congrats




Thank you!!!


----------



## ehy12

sleepykitten said:


> Wow, Harry winston?


The stone and design was from my jeweler. Of course Harry Winston inspired. It is a G color, IF triple excellent. 4.5 center stone with .5 baguettes.


----------



## Mcandy

Anttu said:


> This my engagement ring. Any other girls going for the chunky Bulgari Zero1? &#128540;



Thats a unique engagement ring..you can definitely wear it everyday! Love it!


----------



## sleepykitten

Winston3043 said:


> View attachment 3340062
> 
> 
> My sweetheart surprised me with a proposal this week after 5.5 years together! [emoji170] 1.10CT Tiffany setting in platinum, size 6.25. I had no idea he & my family had been sneaking to T&Co on the weekends! [emoji38]



Congrats! I also wore my Tiffany E-ring and cartier bleu ballon watch yesterday! They look great together


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

monkyjib said:


> Just found out about this thread! Love looking at everyone's beautiful rings. Thanks for letting me share my simple set. The e ring is 1.8 ct, F color, VVS1. I've been married for 2 years but we've been friends for 10 years before that  [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302386




Hey, is this a round diamond with six prongs? I have a round with six prongs and looking into upgrade to between 1.7 and 1.9. Yours look amazing on you!!! Can you share ur ring size?


----------



## Kusum_parjapat

cocosapphire said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> E-ring
> 2.60 carats, Full cut round, brilliant
> Clarity: VS1 Color: F
> set in cathedral style platinum band
> 
> Wedding band
> 5 round diamonds mounted in platinum bar set, Total weight: 1.35 carats
> Clarity: VVS2 - VS1 Color: F - G
> 
> Center band
> Plain Platinum band


Beautiful.


----------



## Selenia4




----------



## rengb6

My FI asked me to marry him on December 29th while we were vacationing in Italy! We've been together since high school, almost 10 years now. The ring is Brian Gavin's rose gold lace setting with blue sapphire. He requested that the diamond be set east-west, which I love.


----------



## mar4712

rengb6 said:


> My FI asked me to marry him on December 29th while we were vacationing in Italy! We've been together since high school, almost 10 years now. The ring is Brian Gavin's rose gold lace setting with blue sapphire. He requested that the diamond be set east-west, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3345374
> 
> View attachment 3345375


Wow your ring is so gorgeous!!! Congratulations and enjoy it!! It's very beautiful


----------



## leechiyong

rengb6 said:


> My FI asked me to marry him on December 29th while we were vacationing in Italy! We've been together since high school, almost 10 years now. The ring is Brian Gavin's rose gold lace setting with blue sapphire. He requested that the diamond be set east-west, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3345374
> 
> View attachment 3345375


So stunning!  Best wishes!


----------



## Canturi lover

Beautiful. Many congratulations.


----------



## cdtracing

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3345366



So pretty!  Love emerald cuts!!


----------



## cdtracing

rengb6 said:


> My FI asked me to marry him on December 29th while we were vacationing in Italy! We've been together since high school, almost 10 years now. The ring is Brian Gavin's rose gold lace setting with blue sapphire. He requested that the diamond be set east-west, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3345374
> 
> View attachment 3345375



Congratulations!!  This ring is soooo gorgeous & so unique!!!  I love the Rose Gold setting with the Blue Sapphire accents.  Such a feminine set!!


----------



## pursetime

ehy12 said:


> 5 carat


so nice!!! what nail polish color are you wearing?


----------



## simona monica

rengb6 said:


> My FI asked me to marry him on December 29th while we were vacationing in Italy! We've been together since high school, almost 10 years now. The ring is Brian Gavin's rose gold lace setting with blue sapphire. He requested that the diamond be set east-west, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3345374
> 
> View attachment 3345375


Awesome! Congratulations)


----------



## Docjeun

rengb6 said:


> My FI asked me to marry him on December 29th while we were vacationing in Italy! We've been together since high school, almost 10 years now. The ring is Brian Gavin's rose gold lace setting with blue sapphire. He requested that the diamond be set east-west, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3345374
> 
> View attachment 3345375



Now that's what I call not only beautiful but so unique!


----------



## ehy12

pursetime said:


> so nice!!! what nail polish color are you wearing?


Thank you! I think it's essie sparking weekend


----------



## Pink Bubbles

rengb6 said:


> My FI asked me to marry him on December 29th while we were vacationing in Italy! We've been together since high school, almost 10 years now. The ring is Brian Gavin's rose gold lace setting with blue sapphire. He requested that the diamond be set east-west, which I love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345374
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345375




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## blainzeyy

I've been paroozing and ogling this forum, but now I have the ring of my dreams to call my own, courtesy of my high school sweetheart who I've been with for 8 years

Thanks for letting me share! I made a collage because I am now addicted to taking pictures of it haha




Any suggestions for a wedding band that would compliment it? I was thinking either my great great grandmothers delicate basically microwave band or an emerald cut eternity band, or would that be over the top and take away from the center stone? Eh I can't decide


----------



## Crystalina

blainzeyy said:


> I've been paroozing and ogling this forum, but now I have the ring of my dreams to call my own, courtesy of my high school sweetheart who I've been with for 8 years
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I made a collage because I am now addicted to taking pictures of it haha
> 
> View attachment 3346303
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a wedding band that would compliment it? I was thinking either my great great grandmothers delicate basically microwave band or an emerald cut eternity band, or would that be over the top and take away from the center stone? Eh I can't decide




I think this ring can stand alone.

Maybe it's just me, but I think a wedding band would detract from the overall design of this beautiful ring![emoji171]


----------



## leechiyong

blainzeyy said:


> I've been paroozing and ogling this forum, but now I have the ring of my dreams to call my own, courtesy of my high school sweetheart who I've been with for 8 years
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I made a collage because I am now addicted to taking pictures of it haha
> 
> View attachment 3346303
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a wedding band that would compliment it? I was thinking either my great great grandmothers delicate basically microwave band or an emerald cut eternity band, or would that be over the top and take away from the center stone? Eh I can't decide



Such a stunning ring!  I think it stands on it's own.  Best wishes!


----------



## lenie

blainzeyy said:


> I've been paroozing and ogling this forum, but now I have the ring of my dreams to call my own, courtesy of my high school sweetheart who I've been with for 8 years
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I made a collage because I am now addicted to taking pictures of it haha
> 
> View attachment 3346303
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a wedding band that would compliment it? I was thinking either my great great grandmothers delicate basically microwave band or an emerald cut eternity band, or would that be over the top and take away from the center stone? Eh I can't decide




I think it is gorgeous alone. You could get an emerald cut band and wear it on your right hand. I have seen many women do this so the wedding band doesn't detract from the engagement ring. Emerald cuts are my favorite!


----------



## Docjeun

lenie said:


> I think it is gorgeous alone. You could get an emerald cut band and wear it on your right hand. I have seen many women do this so the wedding band doesn't detract from the engagement ring. Emerald cuts are my favorite!



This is what I was going to say,


----------



## missie1

E-ring 2.8 oval VVS2 H cathedral setting platinum 
Wedding Band VS2 H cathedral setting platinum


----------



## Jen123

missie1 said:


> View attachment 3346807
> 
> 
> E-ring 2.8 oval VVS2 H cathedral setting platinum
> Wedding Band VS2 H cathedral setting platinum




That is too gorgeous!!!


----------



## missie1

Jen123 said:


> That is too gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much. I just love ovals


----------



## luckybunny

missie1 said:


> View attachment 3346807
> 
> 
> E-ring 2.8 oval VVS2 H cathedral setting platinum
> Wedding Band VS2 H cathedral setting platinum


i live for oval diamonds!! this is super gorg!


----------



## blainzeyy

Thanks so much for the advice! You're all totally right. And omg that oval is beautiful!


----------



## srslyjk

blainzeyy said:


> I've been paroozing and ogling this forum, but now I have the ring of my dreams to call my own, courtesy of my high school sweetheart who I've been with for 8 years
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I made a collage because I am now addicted to taking pictures of it haha
> 
> View attachment 3346303
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a wedding band that would compliment it? I was thinking either my great great grandmothers delicate basically microwave band or an emerald cut eternity band, or would that be over the top and take away from the center stone? Eh I can't decide


Your ring is breathtaking!  It's absolutely beautiful!  Congrats on your engagement and let us know what band you decide on.


----------



## cmm62

missie1 said:


> View attachment 3346807
> 
> 
> E-ring 2.8 oval VVS2 H cathedral setting platinum
> Wedding Band VS2 H cathedral setting platinum




Ovals are the best - this set is divine!


----------



## missie1

cmm62 said:


> Ovals are the best - this set is divine!



Thanks so much.  I debated long and hard about setting. I love it


----------



## missie1

blainzeyy said:


> I've been paroozing and ogling this forum, but now I have the ring of my dreams to call my own, courtesy of my high school sweetheart who I've been with for 8 years
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I made a collage because I am now addicted to taking pictures of it haha
> 
> View attachment 3346303
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a wedding band that would compliment it? I was thinking either my great great grandmothers delicate basically microwave band or an emerald cut eternity band, or would that be over the top and take away from the center stone? Eh I can't decide



I would def put wedding band on opposite hand. I think emerald cut eternity band would be spectacular


----------



## Sandybeach814

Just want to share mine. This is not an engagement ring but an upgrade. Or a downgrade if you will. Lol. 

My original ring is a 5 carat round brilliant G SI1. I love it because my husband picked it out with his heart to surprise me, but I have a size 3 finger so it looks quite "ridiculous" on my hand if you know what I mean.

Fast forward 2 years, I decided to pick out a slightly different setting with a slightly smaller diamond. Any guesses on how big the stone is? [emoji6] 


I will post pic of my original e-ring when I can find a decent one.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Sandybeach814 said:


> Just want to share mine. This is not an engagement ring but an upgrade. Or a downgrade if you will. Lol.
> 
> My original ring is a 5 carat round brilliant G SI1. I love it because my husband picked it out with his heart to surprise me, but I have a size 3 finger so it looks quite "ridiculous" on my hand if you know what I mean.
> 
> Fast forward 2 years, I decided to pick out a slightly different setting with a slightly smaller diamond. Any guesses on how big the stone is? [emoji6]
> 
> 
> I will post pic of my original e-ring when I can find a decent one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347259


Oh my...


----------



## iheartauburn

1.6 carat Lazare ideal cut diamond. Clarity is IF and color is i. Original band on the outside and 10 year anniversary band in the middle...10 years married May 20th!


----------



## LexielLoveee

It's goeg


----------



## LexielLoveee

Gorgggg


----------



## MsHermesAU

missie1 said:


> View attachment 3346807
> 
> 
> E-ring 2.8 oval VVS2 H cathedral setting platinum
> Wedding Band VS2 H cathedral setting platinum



Oh MY!!!!!! This oval is perfection. The setting is so simple, but SO striking, and it's the perfect size for your hand. This is one of my favourite rings on this thread!!


----------



## sleepykitten

Sandybeach814 said:


> Just want to share mine. This is not an engagement ring but an upgrade. Or a downgrade if you will. Lol.
> 
> My original ring is a 5 carat round brilliant G SI1. I love it because my husband picked it out with his heart to surprise me, but I have a size 3 finger so it looks quite "ridiculous" on my hand if you know what I mean.
> 
> Fast forward 2 years, I decided to pick out a slightly different setting with a slightly smaller diamond. Any guesses on how big the stone is? [emoji6]
> 
> 
> I will post pic of my original e-ring when I can find a decent one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347259



Wow, this looks bigger than 5 ct though, is it a downgrade?


----------



## missie1

Sandybeach814 said:


> Just want to share mine. This is not an engagement ring but an upgrade. Or a downgrade if you will. Lol.
> 
> My original ring is a 5 carat round brilliant G SI1. I love it because my husband picked it out with his heart to surprise me, but I have a size 3 finger so it looks quite "ridiculous" on my hand if you know what I mean.
> 
> Fast forward 2 years, I decided to pick out a slightly different setting with a slightly smaller diamond. Any guesses on how big the stone is? [emoji6]
> 
> 
> I will post pic of my original e-ring when I can find a decent one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347259



This is gorgeous


----------



## missie1

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh MY!!!!!! This oval is perfection. The setting is so simple, but SO striking, and it's the perfect size for your hand. This is one of my favourite rings on this thread!!



Thank you so much.....I toyed with idea of changing setting but decided to keep this one.  I smile when I look at it


----------



## Sandybeach814

sammytheMUA said:


> Oh my...




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## lucydee

Sandybeach814 said:


> Just want to share mine. This is not an engagement ring but an upgrade. Or a downgrade if you will. Lol.
> 
> My original ring is a 5 carat round brilliant G SI1. I love it because my husband picked it out with his heart to surprise me, but I have a size 3 finger so it looks quite "ridiculous" on my hand if you know what I mean.
> 
> Fast forward 2 years, I decided to pick out a slightly different setting with a slightly smaller diamond. Any guesses on how big the stone is? [emoji6]
> 
> 
> I will post pic of my original e-ring when I can find a decent one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347259



Your ring is Gorgeous!  Is the center stone a cushion or round?
Congrats its a real beauty!


----------



## Sandybeach814

sleepykitten said:


> Wow, this looks bigger than 5 ct though, is it a downgrade?




Thanks dear. This is a 4.2 carat G VS2. I know it looks big because my finger is size 3. I can actually fit size 2.75, but I like a little room to "breathe". Lol. My mother in law has a 10ct ring, but it doesn't look too big because her finger is size 8.5.

I think the halo also makes it look bigger than it actually is, but I'm a sucker for halo [emoji1]. 



missie1 said:


> This is gorgeous




Thank you darling [emoji11][emoji4].


----------



## Sandybeach814

lucydee said:


> Your ring is Gorgeous!  Is the center stone a cushion or round?
> 
> Congrats its a real beauty!




Thank you so much! [emoji173]&#65039;

It's a round diamond on cushion halo. I saw a ring on craigccooper Instagram and I fell in love with it, so I picked out the stone and I asked my jeweler to order the same setting.


----------



## lucydee

Sandybeach814 said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> It's a round diamond on cushion halo. I saw a ring on craigccooper Instagram and I fell in love with it, so I picked out the stone and I asked my jeweler to order the same setting.
> 
> View attachment 3347819
> 
> View attachment 3347823


Absolutely Stunning Ring!
I have not heard of craig cooper, I have heard of Jeff Cooper Engagement Rings but not Craig.
Is there a website to order settings like yours?


----------



## Cinderelie74

There are some gorgeous rings here. I would post a pic of mine but can't figure out how to post it.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Sandybeach814 said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> It's a round diamond on cushion halo. I saw a ring on craigccooper Instagram and I fell in love with it, so I picked out the stone and I asked my jeweler to order the same setting.
> 
> View attachment 3347819
> 
> View attachment 3347823




Gorgeous! I'm a size 3 too. Your ring is huge, I love it.


----------



## mar4712

missie1 said:


> View attachment 3346807
> 
> 
> E-ring 2.8 oval VVS2 H cathedral setting platinum
> Wedding Band VS2 H cathedral setting platinum


Oh wow. Stunning and gorgeous!!!!! I love the oval.


----------



## missie1

mar4712 said:


> Oh wow. Stunning and gorgeous!!!!! I love the oval.



Thank you so much


----------



## Sandybeach814

lucydee said:


> Absolutely Stunning Ring!
> 
> I have not heard of craig cooper, I have heard of Jeff Cooper Engagement Rings but not Craig.
> 
> Is there a website to order settings like yours?




I didn't order it from Craig Cooper because it looks like he only deals with big clients. Besides, my husband's uncle own a small jewelry store, so I showed him the picture and ask him to order the same setting for me. That's about it. 

But I've heard him mention about the company named Stuller. They make ring mounting and setting I think. 

http://www.stuller.com/products/build/122965/?groupId=194140#/mounting-options


----------



## Sandybeach814

Pandoravuitton said:


> Gorgeous! I'm a size 3 too. Your ring is huge, I love it.




Thank you. I've never come by a person with size 3 finger before! I actually fit 2.75 but I like it a little loose because I take my ring off quite often when I play with my baby. I feel like it gets in the way and can hurt her sometimes.


----------



## madisonmamaw

e-ring: graff 2.01c F vs1
wedding band: graff pennisula band


----------



## sleepykitten

Sandybeach814 said:


> Thank you. I've never come by a person with size 3 finger before! I actually fit 2.75 but I like it a little loose because I take my ring off quite often when I play with my baby. I feel like it gets in the way and can hurt her sometimes.



I am a size 3 too, and my e-ring is a 2.57ct Tiffany solitaire, looks big enough


----------



## sleepykitten

madisonmamaw said:


> e-ring: graff 2.01c F vs1
> wedding band: graff pennisula band



Sounds amazing, would love to see the set


----------



## madisonmamaw

sleepykitten said:


> Sounds amazing, would love to see the set



they are away on cleaning atm =)
thank you for your kind words


----------



## chymera

rengb6 said:


> my fi asked me to marry him on december 29th while we were vacationing in italy! We've been together since high school, almost 10 years now. The ring is brian gavin's rose gold lace setting with blue sapphire. He requested that the diamond be set east-west, which i love.
> 
> View attachment 3345374
> 
> View attachment 3345375



love!


----------



## pinkybear

blainzeyy said:


> I've been paroozing and ogling this forum, but now I have the ring of my dreams to call my own, courtesy of my high school sweetheart who I've been with for 8 years
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I made a collage because I am now addicted to taking pictures of it haha
> 
> View attachment 3346303
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a wedding band that would compliment it? I was thinking either my great great grandmothers delicate basically microwave band or an emerald cut eternity band, or would that be over the top and take away from the center stone? Eh I can't decide


Your ring is absolutely beautiful  Congratulations on finding the one!


----------



## crystal_cat

This is mine, the centre stone is 0.42ct vs2 D colour. The most important thing to me was having a colourless diamond and I'm glad it's something I insisted on - everyday I'm blown away by how beautiful this stone is. 

The silver snake ring is my 'original' engagement ring, my partner proposed to me on holiday and we bought cheap rings immediately. I love snakes and this ring will always be a part of my set.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys! Recently engaged here and I was wondering, how do your rings fit? I had mine resized and it fits but leaves a little bit of indentation when I take it off. I'm not sure if this is just because I'm used to having a loose ring...thank you!


----------



## Canturi lover

crystal_cat said:


> This is mine, the centre stone is 0.42ct vs2 D colour. The most important thing to me was having a colourless diamond and I'm glad it's something I insisted on - everyday I'm blown away by how beautiful this stone is.
> 
> The silver snake ring is my 'original' engagement ring, my partner proposed to me on holiday and we bought cheap rings immediately. I love snakes and this ring will always be a part of my set.




It's beautiful and looks much bigger than .42!!


----------



## chessmont

Canturi lover said:


> It's beautiful and looks much bigger than .42!!



Boy, I'lll say!


----------



## PennyD2911

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys! Recently engaged here and I was wondering, how do your rings fit? I had mine resized and it fits but leaves a little bit of indentation when I take it off. I'm not sure if this is just because I'm used to having a loose ring...thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3351815




I wear my ring a bit loose, I don't like it when the ring looks like it's pinching the finger.
Congrats on your engagement, your ring is very pretty.


----------



## PennyD2911

Here's mine [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> Here's mine [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3352405




This pic actually makes the oval shaped diamond look a little wonky.[emoji1]
Here's another view.


----------



## cherylc

PennyD2911 said:


> This pic actually makes the oval shaped diamond look a little wonky.[emoji1]
> Here's another view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352407




stunning!! I have an oval myself and just love them! may I ask how big your oval is? [emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

cherylc said:


> stunning!! I have an oval myself and just love them! may I ask how big your oval is? [emoji7]




Thank you Cheryl[emoji4]
It's 5ct.


----------



## LucilleBall

PennyD2911 said:


> Here's mine [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3352405



LOVE! Could you share the stats of your eternity band, like how big each stone is? I'm eternity band shopping and yours looks like a great size.


----------



## PennyD2911

LucilleBall said:


> LOVE! Could you share the stats of your eternity band, like how big each stone is? I'm eternity band shopping and yours looks like a great size.




Thank you[emoji4]
The diamonds in my band are .25ct each.  I don't remember the total carat weight but I believe it 4.5ctw.


----------



## LucilleBall

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you[emoji4]
> The diamonds in my band are .25ct each.  I don't remember the total carat weight but I believe it 4.5ctw.



Thank you for responding! I love it! I would like to do about .20 each but I'm afraid I won't find it comfortable so I may instead do a 5 or 7 stone but figuring out the sizes is tough!


----------



## PennyD2911

LucilleBall said:


> Thank you for responding! I love it! I would like to do about .20 each but I'm afraid I won't find it comfortable so I may instead do a 5 or 7 stone but figuring out the sizes is tough!




I knew I wanted 25 point diamonds and b/c of the size I had it made just a tad larger so it would not be uncomfortable.  It is a full diamond band, there is no size bar.  It's very comfortable, I've never had a problem wearing it.


----------



## LucilleBall

PennyD2911 said:


> I knew I wanted 25 point diamonds and b/c of the size I had it made just a tad larger so it would not be uncomfortable.  It is a full diamond band, there is no size bar.  It's very comfortable, I've never had a problem wearing it.



That's encouraging! But I'm super picky with comfort, unfortunately. If I did a full eternity I think I would have to have a sizing bar....I'm 27 so I can't imagine I'll stay the same finger size forever! Anyway thanks for sharing, love your whole set!


----------



## GTOFan

Here's mine, love it with the stackables.


----------



## Sandybeach814

PennyD2911 said:


> This pic actually makes the oval shaped diamond look a little wonky.[emoji1]
> Here's another view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352407


Gorgeous ring! May I ask the specs?


----------



## mapetitevie

Here's mine. We got engaged in New York City where we also bought the ring. I originally was thinking a white gold one but the jeweller recommended rose gold and I love how it looks!


----------



## Crystalina

mapetitevie said:


> Here's mine. We got engaged in New York City where we also bought the ring. I originally was thinking a white gold one but the jeweller recommended rose gold and I love how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 3352801




Omg this is beautiful!!![emoji7][emoji171][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## k5ml3k

PennyD2911 said:


> I wear my ring a bit loose, I don't like it when the ring looks like it's pinching the finger.
> Congrats on your engagement, your ring is very pretty.




Aw thank you! That's partially how I feel by Idk if I want to resize it again...[emoji17]


----------



## sammytheMUA

I can finally post here!
Engaged this past friday. Love my beautiful engagement ring but i love the man that proposed so much more! 
1.61 G VS1 Oval Diamond


----------



## kaitydid

mapetitevie said:


> Here's mine. We got engaged in New York City where we also bought the ring. I originally was thinking a white gold one but the jeweller recommended rose gold and I love how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 3352801



I love your ring! Rose gold was the perfect choice.


----------



## Jodee00

sammytheMUA said:


> I can finally post here!
> Engaged this past friday. Love my beautiful engagement ring but i love the man that proposed so much more!
> 1.61 G VS1 Oval Diamond




Congratulations it's beautiful!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

GTOFan said:


> Here's mine, love it with the stackables.




This is gorgeous!! I love all the intricate details!! May I ask the specs of the center stone?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I like all little details. This is my own ring. Coming up on 7 years in June!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Sandybeach814 said:


> Gorgeous ring! May I ask the specs?




Thank you [emoji4]
The oval shaped diamond is 5ct - G Color - SI1 Clarity - GIA Certificate.


----------



## PennyD2911

GTOFan said:


> Here's mine, love it with the stackables.




Beautiful! What size is your RB?


----------



## PennyD2911

sammytheMUA said:


> I can finally post here!
> Engaged this past friday. Love my beautiful engagement ring but i love the man that proposed so much more!
> 1.61 G VS1 Oval Diamond




Congrats! Lovely ring.


----------



## chymera

GTOFan said:


> Here's mine, love it with the stackables.



OH WOW! Love it


----------



## Canturi lover

mapetitevie said:


> Here's mine. We got engaged in New York City where we also bought the ring. I originally was thinking a white gold one but the jeweller recommended rose gold and I love how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 3352801




I love rose gold and your ring is a beauty [emoji3]


----------



## Canturi lover

sammytheMUA said:


> I can finally post here!
> Engaged this past friday. Love my beautiful engagement ring but i love the man that proposed so much more!
> 1.61 G VS1 Oval Diamond




Many congratulations on your beautiful ring and engagement [emoji3]


----------



## Canturi lover

*NYC Princess* said:


> I like all little details. This is my own ring. Coming up on 7 years in June!!
> View attachment 3353156
> View attachment 3353157




Wow, I love it [emoji3]


----------



## Sandybeach814

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> The oval shaped diamond is 5ct - G Color - SI1 Clarity - GIA Certificate.


 It's a true beauty! Makes me want an oval ring NOW. Lol.


----------



## mapetitevie

Crystalina said:


> Omg this is beautiful!!![emoji7][emoji171][emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you! 



kaitydid said:


> I love your ring! Rose gold was the perfect choice.



Thank you so much. 



Canturi lover said:


> I love rose gold and your ring is a beauty [emoji3]



Thank you!


----------



## GTOFan

*NYC Princess* said:


> This is gorgeous!! I love all the intricate details!! May I ask the specs of the center stone?



Thanks!  The center stone is 4.67 carats, M S1.  Not so great but I love it!


----------



## GTOFan

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful! What size is your RB?



Thanks!  4.67 c center stone


----------



## Lookin@bags

sammytheMUA said:


> I can finally post here!
> Engaged this past friday. Love my beautiful engagement ring but i love the man that proposed so much more!
> 1.61 G VS1 Oval Diamond




Gorgeous!


----------



## mar4712

sammytheMUA said:


> I can finally post here!
> Engaged this past friday. Love my beautiful engagement ring but i love the man that proposed so much more!
> 1.61 G VS1 Oval Diamond


Your ring is breathtaking!!!! Congrats to you both


----------



## sammytheMUA

mar4712 said:


> Your ring is breathtaking!!!! Congrats to you both





Jodee00 said:


> Congratulations it's beautiful!!





PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats! Lovely ring.





Canturi lover said:


> Many congratulations on your beautiful ring and engagement [emoji3]



Thank you everyone!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

GTOFan said:


> Thanks!  The center stone is 4.67 carats, M S1.  Not so great but I love it!




Wow big stone! I remember a long time ago there was a tPF'er who only bought antique diamond rings in lower color. She said that cut was more important (and clarity), and a low color actually creates more rainbow.


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## cactusbase

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys! Recently engaged here and I was wondering, how do your rings fit? I had mine resized and it fits but leaves a little bit of indentation when I take it off. I'm not sure if this is just because I'm used to having a loose ring...thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3351815


Mine is a little more snug that it leaves a slight indent.  I can wear it long term without feeling discomfort and it works for me.  Mainly because my finger bones are a bit slim (my finger joints aren't wider than the width of m finger bones).  Even with it being a bit snug i can easily slip it off my finger XD


----------



## GTOFan

*NYC Princess* said:


> Wow big stone! I remember a long time ago there was a tPF'er who only bought antique diamond rings in lower color. She said that cut was more important (and clarity), and a low color actually creates more rainbow.



Thanks for the great info, glad to know!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

mapetitevie said:


> Here's mine. We got engaged in New York City where we also bought the ring. I originally was thinking a white gold one but the jeweller recommended rose gold and I love how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 3352801


This is such a beautiful, delicate engagement ring, i love the rose gold. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## k5ml3k

cactusbase said:


> Mine is a little more snug that it leaves a slight indent.  I can wear it long term without feeling discomfort and it works for me.  Mainly because my finger bones are a bit slim (my finger joints aren't wider than the width of m finger bones).  Even with it being a bit snug i can easily slip it off my finger XD




Thank you so much for responding! Mine fits fine when I'm not fidgeting with it. It's normally fine when I'm not thinking about it. It's just uncomfortable when I take it off esp in the morning. Idk if fingers tend to swell in the morning?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

sammytheMUA said:


> I can finally post here!
> Engaged this past friday. Love my beautiful engagement ring but i love the man that proposed so much more!
> 1.61 G VS1 Oval Diamond


Oh my! This is SO PRETTY! And you sound so in love! Congrats


----------



## cactusbase

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you so much for responding! Mine fits fine when I'm not fidgeting with it. It's normally fine when I'm not thinking about it. It's just uncomfortable when I take it off esp in the morning. Idk if fingers tend to swell in the morning?



Yup.  Especially if you don't normally drink a lot of water and or consume a lot of salt.


----------



## Anchanel79

Here is mine. The diamond looks huge here because of my small hand and closed up. It is 1.52 IF, D color.


----------



## Mcandy

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 3354103
> 
> View attachment 3354104
> 
> View attachment 3354105



Wow what a huge stone that is! What stone is it?so pretty!


----------



## deedeedor

Mcandy said:


> Wow what a huge stone that is! What stone is it?so pretty!




It's yellow sapphire =)


----------



## Mcandy

deedeedor said:


> It's yellow sapphire =)



Good choice of stone! I have a yellow sapphire ring too but paved. Lucky you


----------



## mapetitevie

champagne_xoxo said:


> This is such a beautiful, delicate engagement ring, i love the rose gold. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!  I'm not a big jewelry person so I didn't want anything too massive.


----------



## DrAnnika

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm  sorry! I get PM's asking me to post pics but I haven't :shame:
> Here's my Leon Mege re-set, I am very happy w/ it and was completely happy w/ my experience beginning to end w/ him.
> 3.67 center
> I color VS1



This I completely LOVE! Love the rock in comparison to the delicate band!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DrAnnika

iheartauburn said:


> View attachment 3347515
> 
> 
> 1.6 carat Lazare ideal cut diamond. Clarity is IF and color is i. Original band on the outside and 10 year anniversary band in the middle...10 years married May 20th!



Gorgeous gorgeous!!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## iheartauburn

DrAnnika said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks so much! I love it. A local jeweler tried to screw me over basically and so when I went back to complain he sold us this stone under his cost. It was an upgrade and a great deal. [emoji177]


----------



## MsHermesAU

sammytheMUA said:


> I can finally post here!
> Engaged this past friday. Love my beautiful engagement ring but i love the man that proposed so much more!
> 1.61 G VS1 Oval Diamond



Oh my!!!  This ring is stunning, and against your beautiful skin tone it just POPS!! There is no missing that beautiful diamond. Congratulations on your engagement


----------



## skyqueen

sammytheMUA said:


> I can finally post here!
> Engaged this past friday. Love my beautiful engagement ring but i love the man that proposed so much more!
> 1.61 G VS1 Oval Diamond




Gorgeous...love the double prongs with an oval stone!


----------



## Emma6

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 3354103
> 
> View attachment 3354104
> 
> View attachment 3354105


 


I love your ring. It's so Beautiful!


----------



## 4Elegance

Well, after he made me wait about a month I can finally join the club.  He wanted it to be a surprise and boy was I surprised....he proposed on Monday at a sports bar while we were eating wings.  This was perfect for us because we met over football.  He's coached my nephew for three years and when he realized I was his aunt started telling my nephew he would call him uncle one day. I guess we really do speak things into existence.  I am beyond excited


----------



## Sharon Vick

I just engaged few weeks ago.. I love my wedding ring, bit different than the others. Mine is made od rose gold, so beautiful and vintage. Gem is  1.75 carats and little ones are 0.25 carats.
Round brilliant,  Minimum colorJ-K-L , Minimum clarity	I2-I3 Here it is http://everyjewelry.com/rings/rose-gold-engagement-ring.html


----------



## PennyD2911

4Elegance said:


> Well, after he made me wait about a month I can finally join the club.  He wanted it to be a surprise and boy was I surprised....he proposed on Monday at a sports bar while we were eating wings.  This was perfect for us because we met over football.  He's coached my nephew for three years and when he realized I was his aunt started telling my nephew he would call him uncle one day. I guess we really do speak things into existence.  I am beyond excited
> View attachment 3358723




Very pretty ~ congratulations


----------



## leechiyong

4Elegance said:


> Well, after he made me wait about a month I can finally join the club.  He wanted it to be a surprise and boy was I surprised....he proposed on Monday at a sports bar while we were eating wings.  This was perfect for us because we met over football.  He's coached my nephew for three years and when he realized I was his aunt started telling my nephew he would call him uncle one day. I guess we really do speak things into existence.  I am beyond excited
> View attachment 3358723



Beautiful ring!  The background story made me smile.  Best wishes!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

4Elegance said:


> Well, after he made me wait about a month I can finally join the club.  He wanted it to be a surprise and boy was I surprised....he proposed on Monday at a sports bar while we were eating wings.  This was perfect for us because we met over football.  He's coached my nephew for three years and when he realized I was his aunt started telling my nephew he would call him uncle one day. I guess we really do speak things into existence.  I am beyond excited
> View attachment 3358723


Great story and ring!


----------



## mugenprincess

Sharon Vick said:


> I just engaged few weeks ago.. I love my wedding ring, bit different than the others. Mine is made od rose gold, so beautiful and vintage. Gem is  1.75 carats and little ones are 0.25 carats.
> 
> Round brilliant,  Minimum colorJ-K-L , Minimum clarityI2-I3 Here it is http://everyjewelry.com/rings/rose-gold-engagement-ring.html




It's beautiful! Congrats!  If I could do it over I would choose my metal to be rose gold!


----------



## 4Elegance

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty ~ congratulations







leechiyong said:


> Beautiful ring!  The background story made me smile.  Best wishes!







Thingofbeauty said:


> Great story and ring!




Thank you for letting me share.  I am beyond excited [emoji4]


----------



## Dany_37

4Elegance said:


> Well, after he made me wait about a month I can finally join the club.  He wanted it to be a surprise and boy was I surprised....he proposed on Monday at a sports bar while we were eating wings.  This was perfect for us because we met over football.  He's coached my nephew for three years and when he realized I was his aunt started telling my nephew he would call him uncle one day. I guess we really do speak things into existence.  I am beyond excited
> View attachment 3358723


 
Wonderful story and very lovely ring.  Congratulations!!


----------



## FunBagz

My husband and I were engaged and married on a whim while in Vegas for a conference after dating for 10 months (I was not pregnant or drunk lol).  We chose our rings from a very limited selection at a small jewelry store in a mall, he dropped to one knee, I said yes and we were married a couple hours later at a dingy wedding chapel that our cab driver picked out.  That was 8 years ago today!  I dont have the ring details handy, but the center stone is slightly over a carat.  I joke about upgrading, but I'm not sure I could part with this ring and the story behind it.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mapetitevie

Beautiful rings, 4Elegance and FunBagz! I also love the stories behind the rings and proposals.


----------



## 4Elegance

Dany_37 said:


> Wonderful story and very lovely ring.  Congratulations!!




Thank you so much.  I'm excited and so is my nephew...now to plan a wedding [emoji4]


----------



## 4Elegance

mapetitevie said:


> Beautiful rings, 4Elegance and FunBagz! I also love the stories behind the rings and proposals.




Thank you so much.


----------



## FunBagz

mapetitevie said:


> Beautiful rings, 4Elegance and FunBagz! I also love the stories behind the rings and proposals.



Thanks, mapetitevie!


----------



## sugarlessgirl

Sweet and simple! Rose gold solitaire. Never would have picked it out for myself but I was pleasantly surprised [emoji16]


----------



## chessmont

sugarlessgirl said:


> View attachment 3360120
> 
> 
> Sweet and simple! Rose gold solitaire. Never would have picked it out for myself but I was pleasantly surprised [emoji16]



Beautiful - I love solitaires.


----------



## PennyD2911

sugarlessgirl said:


> View attachment 3360120
> 
> 
> Sweet and simple! Rose gold solitaire. Never would have picked it out for myself but I was pleasantly surprised [emoji16]




I [emoji173]&#65039; Solitaires!


----------



## Solday

FunBagz said:


> My husband and I were engaged and married on a whim while in Vegas for a conference after dating for 10 months (I was not pregnant or drunk lol).  We chose our rings from a very limited selection at a small jewelry store in a mall, he dropped to one knee, I said yes and we were married a couple hours later at a dingy wedding chapel that our cab driver picked out.  That was 8 years ago today!  I dont have the ring details handy, but the center stone is slightly over a carat.  I joke about upgrading, but I'm not sure I could part with this ring and the story behind it.  Thanks for letting me share!



What a great story and a beautiful ring! My husband proposed after 12 months' dating so it happens


----------



## Stephie2800

FunBagz said:


> My husband and I were engaged and married on a whim while in Vegas for a conference after dating for 10 months (I was not pregnant or drunk lol).  We chose our rings from a very limited selection at a small jewelry store in a mall, he dropped to one knee, I said yes and we were married a couple hours later at a dingy wedding chapel that our cab driver picked out.  That was 8 years ago today!  I dont have the ring details handy, but the center stone is slightly over a carat.  I joke about upgrading, but I'm not sure I could part with this ring and the story behind it.  Thanks for letting me share!



I love stories like this! My Hubby proposed after four months and we got married a year later. When you know you know, right??


----------



## FunBagz

Solday said:


> What a great story and a beautiful ring! My husband proposed after 12 months' dating so it happens





Stephie2800 said:


> I love stories like this! My Hubby proposed after four months and we got married a year later. When you know you know, right??



Thanks!  And I agree that when you know, you just know!  It was so perfect for us.  Hard to believe it's been 8 years already.


----------



## CATEYES

sugarlessgirl said:


> View attachment 3360120
> 
> 
> Sweet and simple! Rose gold solitaire. Never would have picked it out for myself but I was pleasantly surprised [emoji16]



Classic looking, I love he chose rose gold too. Congrats sugarlessgirl!


----------



## CATEYES

FunBagz said:


> My husband and I were engaged and married on a whim while in Vegas for a conference after dating for 10 months (I was not pregnant or drunk lol).  We chose our rings from a very limited selection at a small jewelry store in a mall, he dropped to one knee, I said yes and we were married a couple hours later at a dingy wedding chapel that our cab driver picked out.  That was 8 years ago today!  I dont have the ring details handy, but the center stone is slightly over a carat.  I joke about upgrading, but I'm not sure I could part with this ring and the story behind it.  Thanks for letting me share!



Very cool story! Love that you all were so in love you got married right there!! &#128151;


----------



## cheeseny

so I said yes tonight...


----------



## allure244

cheeseny said:


> so I said yes tonight...




Congratulations! Beautiful ring


----------



## PennyD2911

cheeseny said:


> so I said yes tonight...




Beautiful - congratulations!


----------



## Canturi lover

What a beautiful ring. Many congratulations.


----------



## kristar

cheeseny said:


> so I said yes tonight...




Stunning! Congrats.


----------



## periogirl28

cheeseny said:


> so I said yes tonight...



Congrats ! Lovely ring!


----------



## littleblackbag

cheeseny said:


> so I said yes tonight...



I would say yes to that  Congratulations.


----------



## Crystalina

cheeseny said:


> so I said yes tonight...




Pretty!


----------



## MsHermesAU

cheeseny said:


> so I said yes tonight...



Beautiful! What a dream to own a Graff ring! Do you have any more pics of it? I would love to see a clearer shot of it from above


----------



## cheeseny

MsHermesAU said:


> Beautiful! What a dream to own a Graff ring! Do you have any more pics of it? I would love to see a clearer shot of it from above



Thank you~
My phone camera isn't good enough...


----------



## cheeseny

I dunno how to quote ppl's replies here... sorry.... but i want to say thank you for your nice words and wishes!


----------



## MsHermesAU

cheeseny said:


> Thank you~
> My phone camera isn't good enough...



Ohhh it's lovely! So different to any other design by any other brand. Enjoy your engagement


----------



## Chinese Warrior

cheeseny said:


> Thank you~
> 
> My phone camera isn't good enough...




Congrats!! The ring is gorgeous!


----------



## wee drop o bush

cheeseny said:


> I dunno how to quote ppl's replies here... sorry.... but i want to say thank you for your nice words and wishes!





Wow!  
Many congratulations, and best wishes for your forthcoming nuptials


----------



## mugenprincess

cheeseny said:


> Thank you~
> 
> My phone camera isn't good enough...




That is such a beautiful and gorgeous ring. Congrats!


----------



## cheeseny

mugenprincess said:


> That is such a beautiful and gorgeous ring. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## cheeseny

allure244 said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful ring



Thank you!


----------



## cheeseny

littleblackbag said:


> I would say yes to that  Congratulations.





Crystalina said:


> Pretty!





MsHermesAU said:


> Beautiful! What a dream to own a Graff ring! Do you have any more pics of it? I would love to see a clearer shot of it from above





MsHermesAU said:


> Ohhh it's lovely! So different to any other design by any other brand. Enjoy your engagement





Thank you so much for the nice words and wishes!


----------



## cheeseny

MsHermesAU said:


> Ohhh it's lovely! So different to any other design by any other brand. Enjoy your engagement





Chinese Warrior said:


> Congrats!! The ring is gorgeous!





wee drop o bush said:


> Wow!
> Many congratulations, and best wishes for your forthcoming nuptials




Thank you for your wishes!!!


----------



## mar4712

cheeseny said:


> Thank you~
> My phone camera isn't good enough...


One of the most stunning and gorgeous rings I've ever seen &#128525; congratulations and best wishes!!!!


----------



## cheeseny

mar4712 said:


> One of the most stunning and gorgeous rings I've ever seen &#128525; congratulations and best wishes!!!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## saligator

sammytheMUA said:


> I can finally post here!
> Engaged this past friday. Love my beautiful engagement ring but i love the man that proposed so much more!
> 1.61 G VS1 Oval Diamond ]
> 
> Such a pretty, feminine ring! I love ovals and the double prongs give it a bit of something extra. Congratulations!


----------



## n4n6906

cheeseny said:


> Thank you~
> 
> My phone camera isn't good enough...




Your Graff is to die for! Not literally, but pretty close. Enjoy in good health! [emoji106][emoji184]


----------



## shermainelimxn

My Morganite Ring from Samnsue


----------



## cheeseny

n4n6906 said:


> Your Graff is to die for! Not literally, but pretty close. Enjoy in good health! [emoji106][emoji184]



Thank you so much!!! Wish you a healthy and happy life!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Stephie2800

shermainelimxn said:


> View attachment 3364888
> 
> 
> My Morganite Ring from Samnsue



Love it


----------



## poonski

I got engaged in Paris January of this year to my bestfriend and the man of my dream.  I absolutely love this ring, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cheeseny

poonski said:


> I got engaged in Paris January of this year to my bestfriend and the man of my dream.  I absolutely love this ring, thanks for letting me share!



Congrats! So pretty!


----------



## missie1

Here's my engagement and wedding band.



oval 2.8 VVS2


----------



## hello babar

cheeseny said:


> Thank you~
> My phone camera isn't good enough...


So gorgeous & congratulations!!!


----------



## cheeseny

hello babar said:


> So gorgeous & congratulations!!!



Thank you &#128516;&#10084;&#65039;!!!


----------



## hello babar

Just got my diamond remounted for our 11 year anniversary. I've been lusting over a cushion halo mounting for the past 5 years or so and I finally convinced the Hubby to agree. I really wanted a wedding set but I fell in love with this Verragio setting so I decided to wait on getting the wedding band. Maybe next year.


----------



## cheeseny

hello babar said:


> Just got my diamond remounted for our 11 year anniversary. I've been lusting over a cushion halo mounting for the past 5 years or so and I finally convinced the Hubby to agree. I really wanted a wedding set but I fell in love with this Verragio setting so I decided to wait on getting the wedding band. Maybe next year.



So pretty!! I like your halo setting!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

hello babar said:


> Just got my diamond remounted for our 11 year anniversary. I've been lusting over a cushion halo mounting for the past 5 years or so and I finally convinced the Hubby to agree. I really wanted a wedding set but I fell in love with this Verragio setting so I decided to wait on getting the wedding band. Maybe next year.



Beautiful 

My husband and I were out today and he took me into a jewellers _just to look at what I liked and what suited me_ :giggles: as its our 20th anniversary in 2017. The jeweller picked this out for me to try and we both fell in love with it, so much so that my DH decided that he couldn't let it go, so he bought it for me :loveheart: 









I took the photo in the jewellers and it's currently boxed up with ribbons. 
It is 18 carat gold with Burmese Rubies and Diamonds, the stones are set in a raised setting of platform. I don't have any more details currently but I'll do a detailed unboxing when I get home  
It's a bit old fashioned but I'm a bit old fashioned, and it suits me perfectly.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Here are more photos, thank you for letting me share my excitement


----------



## wee drop o bush

poonski said:


> I got engaged in Paris January of this year to my bestfriend and the man of my dream.  I absolutely love this ring, thanks for letting me share!







missie1 said:


> Here's my engagement and wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> oval 2.8 VVS2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365545
> View attachment 3365547





Wow both are fabulous rings


----------



## Katanne83

My beautiful 3-cut Emerald Tacori ring!


----------



## Katanne83

Here's a better picture


----------



## staceyjan

hello babar said:


> Just got my diamond remounted for our 11 year anniversary. I've been lusting over a cushion halo mounting for the past 5 years or so and I finally convinced the Hubby to agree. I really wanted a wedding set but I fell in love with this Verragio setting so I decided to wait on getting the wedding band. Maybe next year.



Beautiful!  I did a double take when I saw it because I just got I also got another reset and it is very similar w a cushion halo!  I did use my stones from my orig band and ER to create a matching band.  This is my third setting and DH said it is my final one and we are married for 16 years.


----------



## PennyD2911

hello babar said:


> Just got my diamond remounted for our 11 year anniversary. I've been lusting over a cushion halo mounting for the past 5 years or so and I finally convinced the Hubby to agree. I really wanted a wedding set but I fell in love with this Verragio setting so I decided to wait on getting the wedding band. Maybe next year.




Congrats!


----------



## PennyD2911

Katanne83 said:


> View attachment 3367169
> 
> Here's a better picture




Beautiful!!


----------



## Mimi_09

staceyjan said:


> Beautiful!  I did a double take when I saw it because I just got I also got another reset and it is very similar w a cushion halo!  I did use my stones from my orig band and ER to create a matching band.  This is my third setting and DH said it is my final one and we are married for 16 years.


 
Beautiful, love the setting!   we are married for 21 years now. Will post my 22 years old engagements soon


----------



## Mimi_09

Katanne83 said:


> View attachment 3367169
> 
> Here's a better picture


 
Beautiful and love the picture


----------



## staceyjan

Mimi_09 said:


> Beautiful!   we are married for 21 years now. Will post my 22 years old engagements soon



Thank you! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## staceyjan

Katanne83 said:


> View attachment 3367169
> 
> Here's a better picture



I would want to frame that picture and stare at it all day! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mimi_09

staceyjan said:


> Thank you! Looking forward to seeing it.


 
The setting is quite old fashion, here it is:


----------



## DarlingLily

Here's mine! Been married 4 years, met my husband in high school.


----------



## Mimi_09

poonski said:


> I got engaged in Paris January of this year to my bestfriend and the man of my dream.  I absolutely love this ring, thanks for letting me share!


 
Beautiful ring and congrats!


----------



## Mimi_09

DarlingLily said:


> Here's mine! Been married 4 years, met my husband in high school.
> 
> View attachment 3367273


 
Beautiful! Love the setting


----------



## hello babar

wee drop o bush said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> My husband and I were out today and he took me into a jewellers _just to look at what I liked and what suited me_ :giggles: as its our 20th anniversary in 2017. The jeweller picked this out for me to try and we both fell in love with it, so much so that my DH decided that he couldn't let it go, so he bought it for me :loveheart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the photo in the jewellers and it's currently boxed up with ribbons.
> It is 18 carat gold with Burmese Rubies and Diamonds, the stones are set in a raised setting of platform. I don't have any more details currently but I'll do a detailed unboxing when I get home
> It's a bit old fashioned but I'm a bit old fashioned, and it suits me perfectly.



The Rubies are so beautiful!!!



cheeseny said:


> So pretty!! I like your halo setting!!



Thank you!!!



staceyjan said:


> Beautiful!  I did a double take when I saw it because I just got I also got another reset and it is very similar w a cushion halo!  I did use my stones from my orig band and ER to create a matching band.  This is my third setting and DH said it is my final one and we are married for 16 years.



They do look similar don't they!  My hubby originally told me he didn't like the halo setting but I told him I thought it made my diamond look bigger. Since I can't upgrade my diamond until our 25th anniversary he caved.  He has since soften because I love my ring so much and he realized that the cushion halo design is quite popular. I love that you used the stones from your original ring to make a band. I had thought about doing that too but I think the stones I had are too big and would look out of proportion. I think I'll have a band made for the hubby. 



PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you!!!



Katanne83 said:


> View attachment 3367169
> 
> Here's a better picture



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## LVGLITTER

I've been married 20 years but 2 years ago I designed my new ring based on a Jack Kelege design. Joseph Schubach in Scottsdale AZ is my guy and I am just as in love is with his craftsmanship today as when I first put it on. I'm not talented with taking photos, please forgive me if they aren't crisp.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Beautiful rings  
Hello Babar  
The diamonds in the pavé surround are a beautiful quality too, but that ring really is all about the Burmese rubies


----------



## DarlingLily

Mimi_09 said:


> Beautiful! Love the setting




Thanks hon, yes there are tiny diamonds all around the setting including the prongs.


----------



## Mimi_09

LVGLITTER said:


> I've been married 20 years but 2 years ago I designed my new ring based on a Jack Kelege design. Joseph Schubach in Scottsdale AZ is my guy and I am just as in love is with his craftsmanship today as when I first put it on. I'm not talented with taking photos, please forgive me if they aren't crisp.


 
Gorgeous! Beautiful setting . My husband won't be happy if I reset it, he is a very sentimental type


----------



## boxermom

missie1 said:


> Here's my engagement and wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> oval 2.8 VVS2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365545
> View attachment 3365547



missie, I don't usually post in this thread, but it was fate for me to see your magnificent ring. Oval is my favorite (my own is round) and the size--large but not overly large and the brilliance take my breath away. Maybe the prettiest ring I've seen. You and your dh have excellent taste.

P.S. the eternity band of diamonds on both rings are incredible. too!


----------



## The_pink_house3

Your set is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Mimi_09

cheeseny said:


> so I said yes tonight...


 
Congratulation and gorgeous ring!


----------



## zestyfully

Everyone has such lovely rings!!!!

25yrs for me...met my best friend at 17 and at 42 he is still my best friend!!


----------



## boxermom

zestyfully said:


> Everyone has such lovely rings!!!!
> 
> 25yrs for me...met my best friend at 17 and at 42 he is still my best friend!!



Lovely ring set. 25 years and still going strong!


----------



## missie1

boxermom said:


> missie, I don't usually post in this thread, but it was fate for me to see your magnificent ring. Oval is my favorite (my own is round) and the size--large but not overly large and the brilliance take my breath away. Maybe the prettiest ring I've seen. You and your dh have excellent taste.
> 
> P.S. the eternity band of diamonds on both rings are incredible. too!



Boxermom,

Thank you so much.  I love oval and my ring makes me happy every time I look at it.  I am on fence about the eternity bands. I think they look wonderful together but band can't be worn by itself.


----------



## wee drop o bush

zestyfully said:


> Everyone has such lovely rings!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 25yrs for me...met my best friend at 17 and at 42 he is still my best friend!!





Your set is lovely 
Also, guess what?...I met my DH aged 17 (he was 20) and at 42 years old he is still my best friend too


----------



## cheeseny

Mimi_09 said:


> Congratulation and gorgeous ring!



Thank you!! 
I love your ring too! It's so unique and I love how it matches your bracelet too! Best wishes to you!!


----------



## zestyfully

boxermom said:


> Lovely ring set. 25 years and still going strong!



Thank you so much boxermom!!


----------



## zestyfully

wee drop o bush said:


> Your set is lovely
> Also, guess what?...I met my DH aged 17 (he was 20) and at 42 years old he is still my best friend too



Thank you!!! 

Ha!! Great minds!! We are two peas in a pod *wee drop o bush*!!


----------



## Mimi_09

cheeseny said:


> Thank you!!
> I love your ring too! It's so unique and I love how it matches your bracelet too! Best wishes to you!!


 
Thank you cheeseny!


----------



## Mimi_09

zestyfully said:


> Everyone has such lovely rings!!!!
> 
> 25yrs for me...met my best friend at 17 and at 42 he is still my best friend!!


 
Lovely set!  Congrats on your 25th yrs and going strong!


----------



## Purseaddict718

Omg. I just found this thread!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]love everyone's sets. 
Here is mine 10 year wedding upgrade.  I kept my original band also. I have long finger so I think I can pull it off [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Manolos21

Hi everyone!! Adding my engagement ring to the mix. 3.1 carat round solitaire with a cathedral setting. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PennyD2911

Manolos21 said:


> Hi everyone!! Adding my engagement ring to the mix. 3.1 carat round solitaire with a cathedral setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369994
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app




Very pretty!


----------



## macinev

2ct SI1 F Color princess cut solitaire with halo and slit shank of another 2.02 cttw of round small diamonds and my moms baguette band to stack lol


----------



## Stellalun@

Katanne83 said:


> View attachment 3367168
> 
> 
> My beautiful 3-cut Emerald Tacori ring!



Love your emerald three-stone, and how the wedding band sits flush with the engagement ring! &#128515; Could you please post more photos, especially of the gallery (side view) and profile?

Would you mind sharing your ring size and mm measurements of the 3 emeralds? The proportions look lovely on your hand.


----------



## Katanne83




----------



## chymera

Manolos21 said:


> Hi everyone!! Adding my engagement ring to the mix. 3.1 carat round solitaire with a cathedral setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369994
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



I love simple settings! Mine is simple and a solitaire as well! Ring looks good on your hand


----------



## Katanne83

4.5 size ... Diamond is 1.6 ct center stone; total weight of ring is 2.7 ct


----------



## Manolos21

chymera said:


> I love simple settings! Mine is simple and a solitaire as well! Ring looks good on your hand




Thank you! All I wanted was a big single rock and nothing else.


----------



## robtee

Just got the purse forum app so decided to post a pic of my ring with some pictures I took last night at dinner[emoji4] It is 23 years for me&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## designer1

Just playing around with mine today...


----------



## Theren

Just had my set re dipped.


----------



## sammytheMUA




----------



## Emma6

Theren said:


> Just had my set re dipped.




Hi, What's the green stone in the middle?


----------



## Theren

Emma6 said:


> Hi, What's the green stone in the middle?



It's a yellow diamond


----------



## Emma6

Theren said:


> It's a yellow diamond


 


:shame: I'm sorry, The lighting makes it look light green. Beautiful ring


----------



## Theren

Emma6 said:


> :shame: I'm sorry, The lighting makes it look light green. Beautiful ring



No apologies needed.. The halo is pink diamonds. Thank you


----------



## Miss CC

I'm usually always on the Chanel forum but I just found this thread. Such eye candy &#128525;.  Here's my set.


----------



## Miss CC

Another shot I took last week with my new bag.


----------



## Docjeun

sammytheMUA said:


>



Those are beautiful, I don't know which I like better, you have very good taste!


----------



## Dawn

Manolos21 said:


> Hi everyone!! Adding my engagement ring to the mix. 3.1 carat round solitaire with a cathedral setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369994
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



Love love love this!  Your ring is stunning!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Hi, All I love coming here to look at your rings.  Today I can finally share mine.  I have been married 22 years you can tell by the marquise cut ( lol).  I wanted to make my ring more current looking.  I loved the way it came out just by adding a ring guard to it. It is still my original ring just with a little more bling added.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My original ring new with a new guard in the box.  I am loving the new look. ( the guard is not attached yet which I need to do some day)  For now I wanted to wear it home.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Last photo side view.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Theren said:


> Just had my set re dipped.


 Very pretty ring I love it.  What did you have re dipped?  Sorry not sure what this means is that the gold part re done?  I do love it.


----------



## cmm62

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi, All I love coming here to look at your rings.  Today I can finally share mine.  I have been married 22 years you can tell by the marquise cut ( lol).  I wanted to make my ring more current looking.  I loved the way it came out just by adding a ring guard to it. It is still my original ring just with a little more bling added.




This is the best looking marquis set I've ever seen, well done! More importantly congrats on 22 years!!


----------



## Jodee00

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi, All I love coming here to look at your rings.  Today I can finally share mine.  I have been married 22 years you can tell by the marquise cut ( lol).  I wanted to make my ring more current looking.  I loved the way it came out just by adding a ring guard to it. It is still my original ring just with a little more bling added.




Beautiful ring!!! I have a marquise ring also just got engaged in April and I love it! Only down side is it gets caught on everything Haha


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Jodee00 said:


> Beautiful ring!!! I have a marquise ring also just got engaged in April and I love it! Only down side is it gets caught on everything Haha


 
Thank you I love mine.  I don't have the problem of getting caught on my stuff after all these years I guess I got lucky.


I would love to see yours


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Jodee00 said:


> Beautiful ring!!! I have a marquise ring also just got engaged in April and I love it! Only down side is it gets caught on everything Haha


 


cmm62 said:


> This is the best looking marquis set I've ever seen, well done! More importantly congrats on 22 years!!




Thank you so much  


22 years in June some years better than others ...Overall I am still happily married.


----------



## Theren

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Very pretty ring I love it.  What did you have re dipped?  Sorry not sure what this means is that the gold part re done?  I do love it.



Yeah I had the white gold re dipped


----------



## Jodee00

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Thank you I love mine.  I don't have the problem of getting caught on my stuff after all these years I guess I got lucky.
> 
> 
> I would love to see yours




Here's mine


----------



## Jodee00

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 22 years in June some years better than others ...Overall I am still happily married.




Congrats on 22 years!!


----------



## KCeboKing

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi, All I love coming here to look at your rings.  Today I can finally share mine.  I have been married 22 years you can tell by the marquise cut ( lol).  I wanted to make my ring more current looking.  I loved the way it came out just by adding a ring guard to it. It is still my original ring just with a little more bling added.




Gorgeous! I also have marquise cut! It's been my favorite for years! August will be 2 years of marriage for me. [emoji4]


----------



## mar4712

sammytheMUA said:


>


Your oval ring is breathtaking. Soooo beautiful!


----------



## mar4712

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi, All I love coming here to look at your rings.  Today I can finally share mine.  I have been married 22 years you can tell by the marquise cut ( lol).  I wanted to make my ring more current looking.  I loved the way it came out just by adding a ring guard to it. It is still my original ring just with a little more bling added.


This is so lovely. I am a millennial and I LOVE the marquise cut rings. I've always been drawn to it. I hope to someday wear one &#128521;  your ring is so beautiful! May I ask, can you post a photo of it without the added ring guards? I want to see what it looked like before (if possible)


----------



## mar4712

Jodee00 said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 3374321
> View attachment 3374322


Your ring is so beautiful! Congrats   thanks for sharing


----------



## mar4712

KCeboKing said:


> Gorgeous! I also have marquise cut! It's been my favorite for years! August will be 2 years of marriage for me. [emoji4]


Can you share a photo? Sorry if you already have. The mobile app isn't the easiest in the world to navigate...


----------



## floatinglili

Purseaddict718 said:


> Omg. I just found this thread!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]love everyone's sets.
> Here is mine 10 year wedding upgrade.  I kept my original band also. I have long finger so I think I can pull it off [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369451




Purse addict, you *do* have very long elegant fingers, I love a blingy look it is celebratory and fun. I love your e-ring especially, just beautiful and a perfect size.


----------



## floatinglili

mar4712 said:


> Your oval ring is breathtaking. Soooo beautiful!




Sammy I love the last photo with the cross over band particularly


----------



## Crystalina

Jodee00 said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 3374321
> View attachment 3374322




Omg I'm in love with your ring!!!! [emoji7][emoji171][emoji7]

The Art Deco halo design around the marquise is FABULOUS![emoji178]


----------



## Jodee00

Crystalina said:


> Omg I'm in love with your ring!!!! [emoji7][emoji171][emoji7]
> 
> The Art Deco halo design around the marquise is FABULOUS![emoji178]




Thank you so much!! [emoji169][emoji169] I absolutely love it!


----------



## Purseaddict718

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Last photo side view.




Omg. I love this!!! [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Purseaddict718

sammytheMUA said:


>




Love the halo band!!


----------



## Purseaddict718

floatinglili said:


> Purse addict, you *do* have very long elegant fingers, I love a blingy look it is celebratory and fun. I love your e-ring especially, just beautiful and a perfect size.




Thank you. I was afraid it was too much. The comments have gone both ways. But ultimately it's my finger and I love it. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## KCeboKing

mar4712 said:


> Can you share a photo? Sorry if you already have. The mobile app isn't the easiest in the world to navigate...




Of course! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I know what you mean about it being difficult to navigate! [emoji4]


----------



## karo

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi, All I love coming here to look at your rings.  Today I can finally share mine.  I have been married 22 years you can tell by the marquise cut ( lol).  I wanted to make my ring more current looking.  I loved the way it came out just by adding a ring guard to it. It is still my original ring just with a little more bling added.




It looks gorgeous! Looks so modern with the new ring! Love it!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Per request my ring with the guard detached.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Jodee00 said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 3374321
> View attachment 3374322


I love your ring so much...stunning


----------



## Jodee00

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love your ring so much...stunning




Thank you so much!


----------



## mar4712

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Per request my ring with the guard detached.


Oh your ring is stunning on its own and looks great with the guard as well! A gorgeous marquise


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

mar4712 said:


> Oh your ring is stunning on its own and looks great with the guard as well! A gorgeous marquise


  Thank you


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

mar4712 said:


> Oh your ring is stunning on its own and looks great with the guard as well! A gorgeous marquise


 


KCeboKing said:


> Of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374657
> View attachment 3374658
> View attachment 3374659
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about it being difficult to navigate! [emoji4]


  Pretty marquise ring   It is nice to see there are a few of us still enjoying them.  I have seen some really pretty ones on instagram too.


----------



## KCeboKing

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Pretty marquise ring   It is nice to see there are a few of us still enjoying them.  I have seen some really pretty ones on instagram too.




Thanks! I love it! [emoji4] yea, I have as well.


----------



## Docjeun

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Per request my ring with the guard detached.



What a nice change you decided upon, my original is a marquise also but unfortunately I can't really change it or at least have no idea, the stone is small and not the greatest quality anyway and I love my upgrades.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here is my Tiffany Soleste ring, 2.11ct, H, VS2


----------



## kix55

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is my Tiffany Soleste ring, 2.11ct, H, VS2



Love it!!! :love eyes: Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Wow! Beautiful rings ladies  
Congratulations


----------



## Theren

My other set..


----------



## wee drop o bush

Don't we all just love a man that gives his cherished love, beautiful jewellery


----------



## littleblackbag

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is my Tiffany Soleste ring, 2.11ct, H, VS2



STUNNING!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is my Tiffany Soleste ring, 2.11ct, H, VS2


  Stunning!!!


----------



## Crystalina

Theren said:


> My other set..




This is so lovely and unique.

I love it!!![emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Fefeegirl

Here is mine, been married for over 10 years, 3 beautiful kids and I still love this ring as much as when I first got it. 
Thank you all for letting me share. 
Stay blessed&#128519;&#128536;

"All good things come in threes"


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fefeegirl said:


> Here is mine, been married for over 10 years, 3 beautiful kids and I still love this ring as much as when I first got it.
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share.
> 
> Stay blessed[emoji56][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> "All good things come in threes"





Beautiful  
You have very elegant hands


----------



## EpiFanatic

My "new" OEC.  3.04 K VS1


----------



## sb1212

EpiFanatic said:


> My "new" OEC.  3.04 K VS1
> View attachment 3377498
> View attachment 3377503
> View attachment 3377508




Wow that's really pretty


----------



## Fefeegirl

sb1212 said:


> Wow that's really pretty



Beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## PennyD2911

EpiFanatic said:


> My "new" OEC.  3.04 K VS1
> View attachment 3377498
> View attachment 3377503
> View attachment 3377508




Congrats!


----------



## Fefeegirl

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is my Tiffany Soleste ring, 2.11ct, H, VS2



It's beautiful!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Fefeegirl

wee drop o bush said:


> Beautiful
> You have very elegant hands



Thank you, that's very sweetie of you! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Fefeegirl

nwhite said:


> Thanks ladies!!  I'm still very excited!  I can't stop looking at it .
> 
> Here's one more on the rose petals my fiance proposed to me with



It's very beautiful and  elegant, congrats!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## bnhien

This is my ring and he just proposed me on ours NY trip


----------



## PennyD2911

bnhien said:


> This is my ring and he just proposed me on ours NY trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378527




Congrats!


----------



## gloriaaa

These are our babies


----------



## mar4712

bnhien said:


> This is my ring and he just proposed me on ours NY trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378527


It's gorgeous!! Congrats, I wish you both happiness


----------



## Kmora

This is both my engagement ring and wedding ring, only have one 




It is raining outside so the light is poor, there is more bling to the big diamond with better light  

The big diamond is 1.4ct (variant of princess cut) TW-W/SI1 and the small ones are 0.2ct each (triangle cut) Cr/SI.


----------



## Purseaddict718

bnhien said:


> This is my ring and he just proposed me on ours NY trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378527




Congratulations [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## wee drop o bush

bnhien said:


> This is my ring and he just proposed me on ours NY trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378527





Beautiful 
Congratulations


----------



## shiny_things

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is my Tiffany Soleste ring, 2.11ct, H, VS2



That's the dream *sigh*


----------



## Lisa-SH

shiny_things said:


> That's the dream *sigh*



Thank you


----------



## MsKaren

These are mine, I'm currently having my solitaire reset into a similar 6 prong setting because the claws on this one kelt catching. I adore my rings I feel very proud of them because of what they mean and represent. The eternity ring is from Tiffanys.


----------



## PennyD2911

MsKaren said:


> These are mine, I'm currently having my solitaire reset into a similar 6 prong setting because the claws on this one kelt catching. I adore my rings I feel very proud of them because of what they mean and represent. The eternity ring is from Tiffanys.




Pretty!


----------



## MsKaren

PennyD2911 said:


> Pretty!



Thank you! X


----------



## Shelovesbling

Here's my new set. All in platinum. Engagement ring is Neil Lane setting. So in love


----------



## Shelovesbling

Also as you can see I love marquise cuts too.


----------



## Jodee00

Shelovesbling said:


> Here's my new set. All in platinum. Engagement ring is Neil Lane setting. So in love




Beautiful!


----------



## Purseaddict718

MsKaren said:


> These are mine, I'm currently having my solitaire reset into a similar 6 prong setting because the claws on this one kelt catching. I adore my rings I feel very proud of them because of what they mean and represent. The eternity ring is from Tiffanys.




Very nice. I like the bottom band a lot[emoji177]


----------



## Purseaddict718

Shelovesbling said:


> Here's my new set. All in platinum. Engagement ring is Neil Lane setting. So in love




They look great together. [emoji179]


----------



## MsHermesAU

Shelovesbling said:


> Here's my new set. All in platinum. Engagement ring is Neil Lane setting. So in love



This is stunning! Your wedding band and e-ring look so, so perfect together


----------



## Shelovesbling

Jodee00 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you 



Purseaddict718 said:


> They look great together. [emoji179]


Thank you 



MsHermesAU said:


> This is stunning! Your wedding band and e-ring look so, so perfect together


Thank you. I am sooo happy. Final upgrade. To all of you


----------



## lovemybags54




----------



## sammytheMUA




----------



## Shelovesbling

Gorgeous Lovemybags54


----------



## Peonyandi

My fiancé proposed to me while we were on a holiday in Iceland in February. He proposed while we were at a waterfall. It was such an incredible and magical moment and I was so surprised. 

The ring is Tiffany's Embrace, 1.35ct, D color.


----------



## Lisa-SH

So pretty, congrats


----------



## mugenprincess

Peonyandi said:


> My fiancé proposed to me while we were on a holiday in Iceland in February. He proposed while we were at a waterfall. It was such an incredible and magical moment and I was so surprised.
> 
> The ring is Tiffany's Embrace, 1.35ct, D color.
> 
> View attachment 3383597



Congrats! It's gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

Peonyandi said:


> My fiancé proposed to me while we were on a holiday in Iceland in February. He proposed while we were at a waterfall. It was such an incredible and magical moment and I was so surprised.
> 
> The ring is Tiffany's Embrace, 1.35ct, D color.
> 
> View attachment 3383597



Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## purly

Mine is from LeVian. It's a Morganite center stone (my favorite stone) surrounded by diamonds and chocolate diamonds, in a rose gold setting. It was exactly what I wanted.
Dan proposed while we were on vacation in Germany last summer.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morganite is beautiful, I'm all about the coloured gemstones too  
Congratulations


----------



## mar4712

purly said:


> Mine is from LeVian. It's a Morganite center stone (my favorite stone) surrounded by diamonds and chocolate diamonds, in a rose gold setting. It was exactly what I wanted.
> Dan proposed while we were on vacation in Germany last summer.


Very unique and beautiful


----------



## PennyD2911

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3383420


This is gorgeous! Love the Harry Winston setting.


----------



## Kmora

purly said:


> Mine is from LeVian. It's a Morganite center stone (my favorite stone) surrounded by diamonds and chocolate diamonds, in a rose gold setting. It was exactly what I wanted.
> Dan proposed while we were on vacation in Germany last summer.


Beautiful!  I also love the morganite a lot! One of my favourite gem stones


----------



## meazar

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3383420



Stunning!  Specs?


----------



## IndigoRose

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 3383459
> View attachment 3383457
> View attachment 3383456



Beautiful!


----------



## lovemybags54

meazar said:


> Stunning!  Specs?



3.31 center - .52 side


----------



## meazar

lovemybags54 said:


> 3.31 center - .52 side



Really beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3383420



Gorgeous!


----------



## Yuniedo

Here's mine. It's a fancy vivid yellow diamond. I always wanted a color stone. The hubby did a great job picking a yellow diamond!


----------



## babycinnamon

Yuniedo said:


> Here's mine. It's a fancy vivid yellow diamond. I always wanted a color stone. The hubby did a great job picking a yellow diamond!



Pretty!! What are the specs? Is it a radiant? 

I'd also LOVE to see more pics!


----------



## Yuniedo

babycinnamon said:


> Pretty!! What are the specs? Is it a radiant?
> 
> I'd also LOVE to see more pics!



Thank you!!! 

Here's a few more. Sorry for the lighting! Natural sunlight is best, but it's night time here now.

It's 2.53 radiant center (looks like a princess bc the prongs cover the cut corners). Color is fancy vivid, so very bright yellow. The side trillions are another .35 and I have no idea what the meles weigh.


----------



## babycinnamon

Yuniedo said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here's a few more. Sorry for the lighting! Natural sunlight is best, but it's night time here now.
> 
> It's 2.53 radiant center (looks like a princess bc the prongs cover the cut corners). Color is fancy vivid, so very bright yellow. The side trillions are another .35 and I have no idea what the meles weigh.



Omg!! Thanks for indulging me and posting more pics!! It is absolutely beautiful - I love colored diamonds sooo much!!


----------



## mar4712

Yuniedo said:


> Here's mine. It's a fancy vivid yellow diamond. I always wanted a color stone. The hubby did a great job picking a yellow diamond!


It's breathtaking°°° enjoy!!


----------



## mar4712

Yuniedo said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here's a few more. Sorry for the lighting! Natural sunlight is best, but it's night time here now.
> 
> It's 2.53 radiant center (looks like a princess bc the prongs cover the cut corners). Color is fancy vivid, so very bright yellow. The side trillions are another .35 and I have no idea what the meles weigh.


It's very very lovely, I love the setting and the intricate band as well [emoji7]


----------



## champagne_xoxo

cheeseny said:


> so I said yes tonight...



Congratulations!!! Oh my its THE beautiful Graff ring!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Yuniedo said:


> Here's mine. It's a fancy vivid yellow diamond. I always wanted a color stone. The hubby did a great job picking a yellow diamond!



Beautiful!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Yuniedo said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here's a few more. Sorry for the lighting! Natural sunlight is best, but it's night time here now.
> 
> It's 2.53 radiant center (looks like a princess bc the prongs cover the cut corners). Color is fancy vivid, so very bright yellow. The side trillions are another .35 and I have no idea what the meles weigh.



This is stunning! I looooove fancy vivid yellow diamonds


----------



## makn808

Finally i can post a pic (yay for updates)! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Breadnbrie




----------



## deltalady

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3388210
> 
> 
> Finally i can post a pic (yay for updates)! Thank you for letting me share!


Beautiful!!


----------



## amrx87

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3388210
> 
> 
> Finally i can post a pic (yay for updates)! Thank you for letting me share!



HOLY GORGEOUS PEAR SISTA!!!! Let's get some specs


----------



## makn808

amrx87 said:


> HOLY GORGEOUS PEAR SISTA!!!! Let's get some specs



I love me a sparkling pear!
Rounds are both 3/4ct, pear is just under 1 3/4ct. This is a reset I did for our 10th anniversary.


----------



## Canadianchick

My canary [emoji3]


----------



## cheeseny

champagne_xoxo said:


> Congratulations!!! Oh my its THE beautiful Graff ring!!


Thank you ^_____^ Wish you a happy and healthy life too!!!


----------



## amrx87

makn808 said:


> I love me a sparkling pear!
> Rounds are both 3/4ct, pear is just under 1 3/4ct. This is a reset I did for our 10th anniversary.



It's gorgeous. I love how pears look in bezels. Happy 10th!


----------



## mar4712

Canadianchick said:


> View attachment 3389210
> 
> 
> My canary [emoji3]


Love yellow stones. Gorgeous cut too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## 2babies

poonski said:


> I got engaged in Paris January of this year to my bestfriend and the man of my dream.  I absolutely love this ring, thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Here is my "Old Set" I actually lost the eternity band, so had the Diamond jeweler make something else. Diamonds go all around all 3 Bands. No, don't use it anymore. If I remember right, over 12 carats? The Marquise Diamond is around 6 carats? (Sorry, long time ago I had them made) Sorry, it's really early morning here! The Sun is not even up yet?? Had to take pics under my Desk lamp! Please excuse my Long Nails! Lol!


----------



## honey

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3383420



I love your ring!! It's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous!


----------



## justthefacts

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi, All I love coming here to look at your rings.  Today I can finally share mine.  I have been married 22 years you can tell by the marquise cut ( lol).  I wanted to make my ring more current looking.  I loved the way it came out just by adding a ring guard to it. It is still my original ring just with a little more bling added.


Love, love, love it!


----------



## justthefacts

EpiFanatic said:


> My "new" OEC.  3.04 K VS1
> View attachment 3377498
> View attachment 3377503
> View attachment 3377508


Wow! Mine is 2.51 ct and doesn't look nearly as big.


----------



## Victoriawillcutyou

Some of you ladies are making me experience shrinkage over here!


----------



## Metope

Here's my engagement ring next to my wedding band! I don't know any details about the ring besides it being a classic yellow gold band with a square cut diamond in white gold claws. It was previously my husband's grandmother's wedding ring, so it's from the early 40's. I'm not really into jewelry in general, and the little I wear tend to be very minimalist, so I absolutely love the simplicity of this ring. The fact that it's a family heirloom makes it even more valuable to me. 

Our wedding bands are made out of gold from my mother in law's jewelry collection (she had a bunch of rings she never wore), it was melted down and remade by my sister who is a goldsmith, so our wedding jewelry is really a product of our families! The price tag on this was also zero (I offered to pay my sis for making the rings, but she refused), which is a huge bonus for us.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Shelovesbling said:


> Here's my new set. All in platinum. Engagement ring is Neil Lane setting. So in love


Very stunning I am loving your set.  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Crystalina

Metope said:


> Here's my engagement ring next to my wedding band! I don't know any details about the ring besides it being a classic yellow gold band with a square cut diamond in white gold claws. It was previously my husband's grandmother's wedding ring, so it's from the early 40's. I'm not really into jewelry in general, and the little I wear tend to be very minimalist, so I absolutely love the simplicity of this ring. The fact that it's a family heirloom makes it even more valuable to me.
> 
> Our wedding bands are made out of gold from my mother in law's jewelry collection (she had a bunch of rings she never wore), it was melted down and remade by my sister who is a goldsmith, so our wedding jewelry is really a product of our families! The price tag on this was also zero (I offered to pay my sis for making the rings, but she refused), which is a huge bonus for us.



This is so pretty and classic. I love it![emoji178]


----------



## Kels057

So many gorgeous rings on here! My set


----------



## poshmommy

Here is my original set. 2 carat G, VS1 asscher in a custom Brian Gavin setting with asscher wedding band.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Canadianchick said:


> View attachment 3389210
> 
> 
> My canary [emoji3]


I love yellow diamonds. This is stunning!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Nice very nice poshmommy


----------



## GoStanford

Kels057 said:


> So many gorgeous rings on here! My set


Absolutely gorgeous!  What are the stories behind your two bands stacked beneath the e-ring?  Is one an anniversary band?  And are they eternity or half-eternity?

P.S.  Great pose with the LV in the background - makes sense with your signature listing all the LV bags you have.


----------



## Kels057

GoStanford said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  What are the stories behind your two bands stacked beneath the e-ring?  Is one an anniversary band?  And are they eternity or half-eternity?
> 
> P.S.  Great pose with the LV in the background - makes sense with your signature listing all the LV bags you have.



Thank you!!  no big story -- I like the look of stacked bands, but couldn't find one I liked (I didn't want 2 of the same sandwiching my e-ring -- wanted something a bit different), so we started with the one that matches my e-ring when we got married, then for my birthday my DH had the other one made! Both are full eternity


----------



## Slimders

poshmommy said:


> View attachment 3392069
> View attachment 3392074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my original set. 2 carat G, VS1 asscher in a custom Brian Gavin setting with asscher wedding band.


 This is STUNNING.


----------



## Sandybeach814

poshmommy said:


> View attachment 3392069
> View attachment 3392074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my original set. 2 carat G, VS1 asscher in a custom Brian Gavin setting with asscher wedding band.


Beautiful asscher ring . I love Brian Gavin works too!


----------



## tmarist

Everyone's rings are so beautiful! Here's my favorite accessory


----------



## mugenprincess

tmarist said:


> Everyone's rings are so beautiful! Here's my favorite accessory



Love this shot!


----------



## GoStanford

tmarist said:


> Everyone's rings are so beautiful! Here's my favorite accessory


Beautiful!  I'm a big fan of the classic round solitaire - simple, elegant, goes with everything.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Metope said:


> Here's my engagement ring next to my wedding band! I don't know any details about the ring besides it being a classic yellow gold band with a square cut diamond in white gold claws. It was previously my husband's grandmother's wedding ring, so it's from the early 40's. I'm not really into jewelry in general, and the little I wear tend to be very minimalist, so I absolutely love the simplicity of this ring. The fact that it's a family heirloom makes it even more valuable to me.
> 
> Our wedding bands are made out of gold from my mother in law's jewelry collection (she had a bunch of rings she never wore), it was melted down and remade by my sister who is a goldsmith, so our wedding jewelry is really a product of our families! The price tag on this was also zero (I offered to pay my sis for making the rings, but she refused), which is a huge bonus for us.



Beautiful! So sentimental!!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

makn808 said:


> View attachment 3388210
> 
> 
> Finally i can post a pic (yay for updates)! Thank you for letting me share!



Love the bezel!!


----------



## *Jenn*

1.7 carat cushion cut
2.0 carat total


----------



## mar4712

*Jenn* said:


> 1.7 carat cushion cut
> 2.0 carat total
> 
> [emoji813]


Beautiful and elegant!![emoji7]


----------



## littleblackbag

EpiFanatic said:


> My "new" OEC.  3.04 K VS1
> View attachment 3377498
> View attachment 3377503
> View attachment 3377508


This is a truly beautiful ring, I love it! Looks gorgeous on your hand


----------



## janet21

The top one is the original that I got 31 years ago...the new one, I got at Christmas!  We were married 30 years in February and thought it was time for an upgrade.  Center stone is just over 2 karats and the ring is just over 3 total!  Went trendy with rose gold!  Looks good on my really white skin!


----------



## wee drop o bush

janet21 said:


> The top one is the original that I got 31 years ago...the new one, I got at Christmas!  We were married 30 years in February and thought it was time for an upgrade.  Center stone is just over 2 karats and the ring is just over 3 total!  Went trendy with rose gold!  Looks good on my really white skin!



Both rings are Stunning! Congratulations 
I got an e-ring upgrade recently too. Was meant to be for our 20th in 2017, but a _just looking_ turned into a *must have* when we saw 'the ring' 
I love my original ring, but it is nice to have something a bit more special too


----------



## Andy1612

I love seeing your beautiful rings! This is my e-ring. We got engaged 3 years ago when we both still were students so now we have starting to look for an upgrade. But I will still carry this one, he draw this with our jeweller so it will always be special.  [emoji171][emoji171][emoji5] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## littleblackbag

Andy1612 said:


> I love seeing your beautiful rings! This is my e-ring. We got engaged 3 years ago when we both still were students so now we have starting to look for an upgrade. But I will still carry this one, he draw this with our jeweller so it will always be special.  [emoji171][emoji171][emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398028
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


Oh I love this, looks so pretty.


----------



## wee drop o bush

littleblackbag said:


> Oh I love this, looks so pretty.



It's extremely pretty 
My DH and I were students too when we got engaged, I had my heart set on a ring that we couldn't afford then. However, my DH promised that someday he'd get me an e-ring that I absolutely fell in love with at first sight. And he did this May  


What sort of upgrade are you thinking of?


----------



## GoStanford

janet21 said:


> The top one is the original that I got 31 years ago...the new one, I got at Christmas!  We were married 30 years in February and thought it was time for an upgrade.  Center stone is just over 2 karats and the ring is just over 3 total!  Went trendy with rose gold!  Looks good on my really white skin!



Both are beautiful.  I really like the stone in your original ring - it looks like a marquise cut but also has some other stones, right?


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

My engagement ring.Three carat centre stone.One & a half carat pave stones.


----------



## janet21

GoStanford said:


> Both are beautiful.  I really like the stone in your original ring - it looks like a marquise cut but also has some other stones, right?


yes...it is just under a karat marquis with a halo under it...way before halos were in!


----------



## Rami00

Love everyone's ring here.

Here is mine. Tiffany soleste 1.5 cushion cut VS1, G color, triple ex surrounded by .48 halo.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Rami00 said:


> Love everyone's ring here.
> 
> Here is mine. Tiffany soleste 1.5 cushion cut VS1, G color, triple ex surrounded by .48 halo.



wow this is stunning Rami! Is that your puppy dog? How cute! Congratulations and I hope you have many years of happiness together (not just you and your dog haha). xx


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> Love everyone's ring here.
> 
> Here is mine. Tiffany soleste 1.5 cushion cut VS1, G color, triple ex surrounded by .48 halo.


Just want to say congrats again , beautiful ring and cute "fur"


----------



## Rami00

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow this is stunning Rami! Is that your puppy dog? How cute! Congratulations and I hope you have many years of happiness together (not just you and your dog haha). xx



LOL Thank you Jessica. You are very sweet. The ring is actually on Gingy's ear.


----------



## dialv

Rami00 said:


> Love everyone's ring here.
> 
> Here is mine. Tiffany soleste 1.5 cushion cut VS1, G color, triple ex surrounded by .48 halo.


Gorgeous, Gingy is a great model[emoji7][emoji252]


----------



## justthefacts

Andy1612 said:


> I love seeing your beautiful rings! This is my e-ring. We got engaged 3 years ago when we both still were students so now we have starting to look for an upgrade. But I will still carry this one, he draw this with our jeweller so it will always be special.  [emoji171][emoji171][emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398028
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app



You could always use the stones from the original ring to surround a center stone.  That's what we did.


----------



## justthefacts

Queen of Sparkl said:


> My engagement ring.Three carat centre stone.One & a half carat pave stones.



That is a beautiful ring.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Thank you for the lovely compliment,justthefacts


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Love everyone's ring here.
> 
> Here is mine. Tiffany soleste 1.5 cushion cut VS1, G color, triple ex surrounded by .48 halo.



Congrats my dear! Your ring is beautiful. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Congrats my dear! Your ring is beautiful. [emoji8][emoji8]


Thank you xx


----------



## Rami00

I have added these to Tiffany's thread as well. Thought I'd share modeling shots here too.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Beautiful ring Rami00


----------



## Melow

Rami00 said:


> I have added these to Tiffany's thread as well. Thought I'd share modeling shots here too.



So stunning!!!!


----------



## sagranch

I love colored stones! My sapphire ring was designed by my hubby and exactly what I wanted (a sapphire in a bezel setting) loving everyone's rings on here, so unique and pretty!


----------



## coconutsboston

Rami00 said:


> Love everyone's ring here.
> 
> Here is mine. Tiffany soleste 1.5 cushion cut VS1, G color, triple ex surrounded by .48 halo.


Beautiful ring!


----------



## makn808

sagranch said:


> I love colored stones! My sapphire ring was designed by my hubby and exactly what I wanted (a sapphire in a bezel setting) loving everyone's rings on here, so unique and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401096


So pretty Sagranch! We are three-stone bezel sisters!


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> I have added these to Tiffany's thread as well. Thought I'd share modeling shots here too.



Congrats Rami!  Beautiful ring and wishing you tons of happiness [emoji183][emoji173]️


----------



## Rami00

Thank you gorgeous ladies ✨


----------



## wee drop o bush

sagranch said:


> I love colored stones! My sapphire ring was designed by my hubby and exactly what I wanted (a sapphire in a bezel setting) loving everyone's rings on here, so unique and pretty!



 
Beautiful, what origin are the Sapphires? They look like Ceylon or Burmese  
I'm a coloured gemstone kind of woman, I love them and they fascinate me.


----------



## sagranch

wee drop o bush said:


> Beautiful, what origin are the Sapphires? They look like Ceylon or Burmese
> I'm a coloured gemstone kind of woman, I love them and they fascinate me.



Thank you! You know I don't know what origin they are-my jeweler retired. I guess I could take them anywhere and find out? I LOVE colored stones too[emoji7]


----------



## sagranch

makn808 said:


> So pretty Sagranch! We are three-stone bezel sisters!



Thank you!! I love me some bezel settings[emoji4]


----------



## wee drop o bush

sagranch said:


> Thank you! You know I don't know what origin they are-my jeweler retired. I guess I could take them anywhere and find out? I LOVE colored stones too[emoji7]



I only know about my two rings, because my jeweller realises what a magpie I am and makes a point of telling me :giggles: 
Your Sapphires are a beautiful blue


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I wish TPF had a love button like Facebook! Stunning!
No problems . Congrats again!


Rami00 said:


> LOL Thank you Jessica. You are very sweet. The ring is actually on Gingy's ear.





Rami00 said:


> I have added these to Tiffany's thread as well. Thought I'd share modeling shots here too.


----------



## Andy1612

littleblackbag said:


> Oh I love this, looks so pretty.


Thank you!


wee drop o bush said:


> It's extremely pretty
> My DH and I were students too when we got engaged, I had my heart set on a ring that we couldn't afford then. However, my DH promised that someday he'd get me an e-ring that I absolutely fell in love with at first sight. And he did this May
> View attachment 3398143
> 
> What sort of upgrade are you thinking of?


Thank you so much! We are now looking in the range of 1.5-3 carat. But I haven't decided on the style yet [emoji5] 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lazysundays

Got married 3 weeks ago. My engagement ring is 1 ct G colour VS2 round brilliant, 6 prong setting. Not sure about tcw for the side stones, but I love them! Adds interest to the ring  The wedding band we picked separately at a later time. Love that it's not matchy matchy.


----------



## littleblackbag

Rami00 said:


> Love everyone's ring here.
> 
> Here is mine. Tiffany soleste 1.5 cushion cut VS1, G color, triple ex surrounded by .48 halo.


This is such a beautiful ring, I love it!


----------



## littleblackbag

Rami00 said:


> I have added these to Tiffany's thread as well. Thought I'd share modeling shots here too.


STUNNING! I am a little green eyed right now  I know that emoji isn't green eyed but it will do.


----------



## Rami00

littleblackbag said:


> STUNNING! I am a little green eyed right now  I know that emoji isn't green eyed but it will do.



hehe thank you xx 
we need more emojis here.


----------



## Rami00

lazysundays said:


> Got married 3 weeks ago. My engagement ring is 1 ct G colour VS2 round brilliant, 6 prong setting. Not sure about tcw for the side stones, but I love them! Adds interest to the ring  The wedding band we picked separately at a later time. Love that it's not matchy matchy.


so pretty! Congratulations! Wish you all the happiness xx


----------



## bnhien

Here is mine. Thanks for let me sharing )


----------



## missie1

Rami00 said:


> I have added these to Tiffany's thread as well. Thought I'd share modeling shots here too.


This is simply gorgeous


----------



## cdclay28

Beautiful rings everyone


----------



## Manolos21

I hope this isn't frowned upon, but I wanted to post a few more pictures of my engagement ring! I just love it so much!


----------



## PennyD2911

Manolos21 said:


> I hope this isn't frowned upon, but I wanted to post a few more pictures of my engagement ring! I just love it so much!



Beautiful[emoji178]


----------



## Miss CC

Manolos21 said:


> I hope this isn't frowned upon, but I wanted to post a few more pictures of my engagement ring! I just love it so much!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss CC

My cushion cut halo micropave


----------



## PennyD2911

Miss CC said:


> My cushion cut halo micropave
> 
> View attachment 3404978
> View attachment 3404979



Very pretty


----------



## Miss CC

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty



Thank you!!


----------



## Rami00

Miss CC said:


> My cushion cut halo micropave
> 
> View attachment 3404978
> View attachment 3404979


Beautiful


----------



## littleblackbag

Manolos21 said:


> I hope this isn't frowned upon, but I wanted to post a few more pictures of my engagement ring! I just love it so much!


Never frowned upon, we love lots of pics!


----------



## littleblackbag

bnhien said:


> View attachment 3403833
> 
> Here is mine. Thanks for let me sharing )


Love this, looks very sparkly.


----------



## 2babies

Tiffany Lucida 1.56 ct


----------



## Miss CC

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful



Thank you!! [emoji173]️


----------



## littleblackbag

2babies said:


> View attachment 3405740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Lucida 1.56 ct


Now this looks yummy!


----------



## Rami00

2babies said:


> View attachment 3405740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Lucida 1.56 ct


simple and just gorgeous!


----------



## ASL4Allie




----------



## Solday

My e-ring and wedding ringwe had a beautiful beach wedding in Aruba on the 1st of April 2015☺️


----------



## dsk727

old picture because my manicure right now is not well haha 
I love my rings, and the antique look they have.
top: a valentines day band my husband gave me that I sometimes wear on top
middle: engagement ring
bottom: wedding band


----------



## daisydai

Tahni said:


> Here's my sapphire engagement ring. It's white gold with an emerald cut sapphire, surrounded by smaller light blue sapphires and with diamonds on the very narrow band. It's very unusual!
> 
> What do you think of it? I'm considering altering it to make it more practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it though. I didn't want a diamond as the centre stone as sapphires have more personal meaning to me


----------



## daisydai

Solday said:


> View attachment 3406970
> View attachment 3406971
> 
> My e-ring and wedding ringwe had a beautiful beach wedding in Aruba on the 1st of April 2015☺️


 like this setting. it is stunning


----------



## daisydai

Solday said:


> View attachment 3406970
> View attachment 3406971
> 
> My e-ring and wedding ringwe had a beautiful beach wedding in Aruba on the 1st of April 2015☺️


 congrats, beautiful watch and bracelet too. Is the bracelet from cartier?


----------



## daisydai

4everLV said:


> Center: 1.51, G, VS2
> Sidestones: 0.50 total, G, VS/SI
> Metal: 19k white gold
> Ring size: 4.5


 looks huge! much more than 1.51 Ct


----------



## daisydai

bellacherie said:


> I got engaged almost a week ago - here is my Tiffany princess cut ring which I :


 very unique, beautiful.  Congrats


----------



## Solday

daisydai said:


> congrats, beautiful watch and bracelet too. Is the bracelet from cartier?



Thank you! Yes, it's a Cartier love cuff in WG with a diamond. My husband gave it to me as a wedding giftHis wedding ring is Cartier Love as well


----------



## Miss CC

Solday said:


> View attachment 3406970
> View attachment 3406971
> 
> My e-ring and wedding ringwe had a beautiful beach wedding in Aruba on the 1st of April 2015[emoji5]



Gorgeous!!  And love the love bracelet!!


----------



## mugenprincess

.


----------



## Susy Wang

wee drop o bush said:


> It's extremely pretty
> My DH and I were students too when we got engaged, I had my heart set on a ring that we couldn't afford then. However, my DH promised that someday he'd get me an e-ring that I absolutely fell in love with at first sight. And he did this May
> View attachment 3398143
> 
> What sort of upgrade are you thinking of?


Gorgeous!


----------



## Solday

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous!!  And love the love bracelet!!


Thank you!


----------



## Jadewah

Solday said:


> View attachment 3406970
> View attachment 3406971
> 
> My e-ring and wedding ringwe had a beautiful beach wedding in Aruba on the 1st of April 2015☺️



Beautiful Solday! May I ask the carat size and your ring size for reference?


----------



## Solday

Jadewah said:


> Beautiful Solday! May I ask the carat size and your ring size for reference?



Thank you!I chose the stone myself and designed the setting The stone was bigger and more expensive than my husband planned
The stone is 1,6 carat, VS1, F color, triple EX. My ring size is 6,5 US.


----------



## JBS1974

Love this thread and love all the gorgeous rings!!
Here is my set  (I think my fingers are a little swollen…lol)


----------



## mar4712

JBS1974 said:


> Love this thread and love all the gorgeous rings!!
> Here is my set [emoji2] (I think my fingers are a little swollen…lol)


So beautiful!!!


----------



## smashinstyle

just got engaged this morning! so excited and happy.


----------



## smashinstyle

here is another view!


----------



## Canturi lover

smashinstyle said:


> here is another view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410007



Congratulations! Beautiful ring.


----------



## wee drop o bush

smashinstyle said:


> here is another view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410007



Congratulations! A beautiful ring


----------



## aleen

I love chunky rings


----------



## JBS1974

mar4712 said:


> So beautiful!!!



Thank you!! 



smashinstyle said:


> just got engaged this morning! so excited and happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410002



Congratulations - such an exciting time!! Beautiful!!


----------



## bellarusa

Peonyandi said:


> My fiancé proposed to me while we were on a holiday in Iceland in February. He proposed while we were at a waterfall. It was such an incredible and magical moment and I was so surprised.
> 
> The ring is Tiffany's Embrace, 1.35ct, D color.
> 
> View attachment 3383597


Very pretty - congrats!


----------



## uhpharm01

smashinstyle said:


> just got engaged this morning! so excited and happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410002


I need to Be at that location right now. It looks so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## smashinstyle

uhpharm01 said:


> I need to Be at that location right now. It looks so pretty. Congrats.



thank you so much! we were at the top of Diamond Head in Oahu [emoji4]


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Don't you dare touch it! It's beautiful!

ETA: I was responding to the member with the sapphire ring that they're considering changing. I don't know what happened and now I can't even find the post!!!?!?


----------



## Rami00

I've posted this ring before. Just admiring and posting again!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> I've posted this ring before. Just admiring and posting again!


Very pretty, the ring is so gorgeous. Your Hermes is too.


----------



## NS23

Rami00 said:


> I've posted this ring before. Just admiring and posting again!


Gorgeous ring


----------



## Changeitup

Aleen's ring is beautiful and it is the variety of engagement rings here that make this post so much fun to follow.  Vive la difference!  Plus, all the newly engaged and happily married, spread joy to the rest of us through their photos and it warms the heart to see fellow TPF-ers wish them every happiness. We could all use more love and happiness these days. Keep the pretty pics and well wishes coming!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Changeitup said:


> _Aleen's ring is beautiful and it is the variety of engagement rings here that make this post so much fun to follow.  Vive la difference!_ *Plus, all the newly engaged and happily married, spread joy to the rest of us through their photos and it warms the heart to see fellow TPF-ers wish them every happiness. We could all use more love and happiness these days. Keep the pretty pics and well wishes coming!*


Well said  
Aleen I've never seen another e-ring like yours


----------



## vanilla_addict

Aleen thats a gorgeous unique ring  and the bracelet


----------



## aleen

Changeitup said:


> Aleen's ring is beautiful and it is the variety of engagement rings here that make this post so much fun to follow.  Vive la difference!  Plus, all the newly engaged and happily married, spread joy to the rest of us through their photos and it warms the heart to see fellow TPF-ers wish them every happiness. We could all use more love and happiness these days. Keep the pretty pics and well wishes coming!



Awww thank you so much 
Big hug


----------



## aleen

vanilla_addict said:


> Aleen thats a gorgeous unique ring  and the bracelet



Thank you


----------



## aleen

vanilla_addict said:


> Aleen thats a gorgeous unique ring  and the bracelet



Thank you


----------



## ssocialitex

Rami00 said:


> I've posted this ring before. Just admiring and posting again!


GORGEOUS


----------



## R2D2




----------



## wee drop o bush

R2D2 said:


> View attachment 3414064



Beautiful


----------



## R2D2

wee drop o bush said:


> Beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## AnnaD

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Here is my "Old Set" I actually lost the eternity band, so had the Diamond jeweler make something else. Diamonds go all around all 3 Bands. No, don't use it anymore. If I remember right, over 12 carats? The Marquise Diamond is around 6 carats? (Sorry, long time ago I had them made) Sorry, it's really early morning here! The Sun is not even up yet?? Had to take pics under my Desk lamp! Please excuse my Long Nails! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390147


WOW SO pretty!!


----------



## Lec8504

My fiancé proposed a month ago along the California coast and I wanted to share how over the moon I am! I don't see too many posts about Solasfera but if anyone wanted a solitaire but also something unique and extremely well crafted, then def look into a solasfera.  I tried to capture to fire on this ring and it's so hard in pictures.  Here's a bad pic of the ring while I pet my little shih-tzu.  Will try to get better pics soon.

My ring: 2.5 carats, E and VS1 on a simple pave band.

Edit- found a pic that my fiancé took and uploaded onto our engagement website that he made for me.  I love the thought that he put into this ring because this ring literally has the something new = platinum, something old = diamond, something borrowed = quote from the bible, something blue = special blue gemstone that's only mined in California which symbolizes where I grew up and where we met.


----------



## cmm62

Lec8504 said:


> My fiancé proposed a month ago along the California coast and I wanted to share how over the moon I am! I don't see too many posts about Solasfera but if anyone wanted a solitaire but also something unique and extremely well crafted, then def look into a solasfera.  I tried to capture to fire on this ring and it's so hard in pictures.  Here's a bad pic of the ring while I pet my little shih-tzu.  Will try to get better pics soon.
> 
> My ring: 2.5 carats, E and VS1 on a simple pave band.
> 
> Edit- found a pic that my fiancé took and uploaded onto our engagement website that he made for me.  I love the thought that he put into this ring because this ring literally has the something new = platinum, something old = diamond, something borrowed = quote from the bible, something blue = special blue gemstone that's only mined in California which symbolizes where I grew up and where we met.



Absolutely stunning. And I love the story behind it too!


----------



## Fab41

Lec8504 said:


> My fiancé proposed a month ago along the California coast and I wanted to share how over the moon I am! I don't see too many posts about Solasfera but if anyone wanted a solitaire but also something unique and extremely well crafted, then def look into a solasfera.  I tried to capture to fire on this ring and it's so hard in pictures.  Here's a bad pic of the ring while I pet my little shih-tzu.  Will try to get better pics soon.
> 
> My ring: 2.5 carats, E and VS1 on a simple pave band.
> 
> Edit- found a pic that my fiancé took and uploaded onto our engagement website that he made for me.  I love the thought that he put into this ring because this ring literally has the something new = platinum, something old = diamond, something borrowed = quote from the bible, something blue = special blue gemstone that's only mined in California which symbolizes where I grew up and where we met.


Congratulations  !!! A wow ring for sure


----------



## KittyKat65

My engagement ring and wedding band are now 20 years old and the anniversary band is from this year.  The diamond in my engagement ring actually belonged to my husband's great grandmother in the late 1800s in Russia.

The ring on my right hand is my mother's engagement ring from 1968.  She gave it to me last year.


----------



## cmm62

KittyKat65 said:


> My engagement ring and wedding band are now 20 years old and the anniversary band is from this year.  The diamond in my engagement ring actually belonged to my husband's great grandmother in the late 1800s in Russia.
> 
> The ring on my right hand is my mother's engagement ring from 1968.  She gave it to me last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418592
> View attachment 3418593



Love how jewelry can get passed down and have such a rich history. All your rings are beautiful [emoji178]


----------



## coconutsboston

smashinstyle said:


> just got engaged this morning! so excited and happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410002


Congratulations!


----------



## bagloverny

I posted in this thread before a long time ago but was just cleaning my set and thought I would post it again


----------



## Fab41

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3420611
> View attachment 3420612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted in this thread before a long time ago but was just cleaning my set and thought I would post it again


beautiful!!


----------



## mar4712

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3420611
> View attachment 3420612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted in this thread before a long time ago but was just cleaning my set and thought I would post it again



Your rings are stunning. Thanks for sharing! What are the details on the engagement ring setting?


----------



## bagloverny

Thanks so much! It's 1.04 carats, Beverly K halo setting with micropave band.


----------



## donotdesign

I got engaged last month! Sharing my love for my ring


----------



## Canturi lover

donotdesign said:


> I got engaged last month! Sharing my love for my ring



What a beautiful ring [emoji7]


----------



## jagwomen

My Georges 2.6 CT si j Colour  it is its 1 Year anniversary this picture is taken on our 1 Year anniversary celebration at the new Michelin star restaurant called Kontrast .
I am so in love with my ring and have never seen one that i like as much as this one. And it means the world to me that my wonderful fiancee bought it al by himself

Ps. taken in bad lightning with a bad iphone camera  It is muchmore vibrant in real life


----------



## coconutsboston

donotdesign said:


> I got engaged last month! Sharing my love for my ring


Congratulations!


----------



## kobe939

i got engaged 17 years ago and got married the year after. The original e-ring was originally set in a Tiffany six prong. Forward to now, I can no longer wear the ring because it's too small, and had stored this ring for the longest time. Last week, I decided to had the ring reset so that I can wear it again. The centre diamond is only .75 carat but this means the world to me. I absolutely love the new look, and this would be perfect for everyday wear. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## mar4712

kobe939 said:


> i got engaged 17 years ago and got married the year after. The original e-ring was originally set in a Tiffany six prong. Forward to now, I can no longer wear the ring because it's too small, and had stored this ring for the longest time. Last week, I decided to had the ring reset so that I can wear it again. The centre diamond is only .75 carat but this means the world to me. I absolutely love the new look, and this would be perfect for everyday wear. Thanks for letting me share.


It's so beautiful! I'm really glad you get to wear it again  I'm sure it's very special


----------



## LilySa

A custom made Tiffany


----------



## LilySa

kobe939 said:


> i got engaged 17 years ago and got married the year after. The original e-ring was originally set in a Tiffany six prong. Forward to now, I can no longer wear the ring because it's too small, and had stored this ring for the longest time. Last week, I decided to had the ring reset so that I can wear it again. The centre diamond is only .75 carat but this means the world to me. I absolutely love the new look, and this would be perfect for everyday wear. Thanks for letting me share.


It is beautiful! I love the size, it looks so elegant


----------



## LilySa

Miss CC said:


> My cushion cut halo micropave
> 
> View attachment 3404978
> View attachment 3404979


Love the combo!


----------



## Andy1612

donotdesign said:


> I got engaged last month! Sharing my love for my ring


It's such a pretty ring! Congratulations!


----------



## Andy1612

LilySa said:


> View attachment 3435203
> View attachment 3435204
> 
> A custom made Tiffany



Gorgeous! May I ask how big the center stone is? It just looks soooo beautiful


----------



## Milky caramel

Rami00 said:


> I've posted this ring before. Just admiring and posting again!


Luv.....stuning


----------



## cheburashka73

LilySa said:


> View attachment 3435203
> View attachment 3435204
> 
> A custom made Tiffany



I admiring ur ring, but ur hands is gorgeous


----------



## Adrianae726

First set: 
Emerald, Excellent cut, F, VS2, 1.10 carats 
size 7 Platinum
Band: 
Round with baguettes, don't know specs. 

Second:
Emerald, Excellent cut, D, VVS2, 1.85 ct. center stone. Size 7 Platinum 
Band:
Five stone round, excellent cut, VS2, E, 1 ct. Platinum


----------



## Miss CC

LilySa said:


> Love the combo!



Thank you!!  You e-ring is to die for!! [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

H VS2 AGS000 1.60 c


----------



## Rami00

NikkisABagGirl said:


> H VS2 AGS000 1.60 c


GORGEOUS!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rami00 said:


> GORGEOUS!


Thanks so much.


----------



## Aoifs

NikkisABagGirl said:


> H VS2 AGS000 1.60 c


I think this is my favourite set on this thread!! Is that your wedding ring? I love the sparkle in your diamond and how dainty your bands are. 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cc1213

Have any of you ladies every bought a "temporary" set of rings? I'm pregnant, and pretty soon my engagement/wedding ring set will be too small for me - should I buy a temporary set? If so, any recommendations?


----------



## KCeboKing

LilySa said:


> View attachment 3435203
> View attachment 3435204
> 
> A custom made Tiffany



Gorgeous! But can I ask why it's on your middle finger?


----------



## SwirlyGirly

3.25 Antique Cushion from Jewels by Grace


----------



## k*d

SwirlyGirly said:


> View attachment 3438688
> 
> 3.25 Antique Cushion from Jewels by Grace


What a gorgeous stone! Old mine cuts just can't be beat.


----------



## leechiyong

SwirlyGirly said:


> View attachment 3438688
> 
> 3.25 Antique Cushion from Jewels by Grace


Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Miss CC

SwirlyGirly said:


> View attachment 3438688
> 
> 3.25 Antique Cushion from Jewels by Grace



Gorgeous stone!!!


----------



## The_pink_house3

NikkisABagGirl said:


> H VS2 AGS000 1.60 c


Your set is GORGEOUS


----------



## Solday

Cc1213 said:


> Have any of you ladies every bought a "temporary" set of rings? I'm pregnant, and pretty soon my engagement/wedding ring set will be too small for me - should I buy a temporary set? If so, any recommendations?



Hi,
I'm pregnant as well and my wedding ring set is too small for me now and I just can't wear it.
My only advice is to take the set off in good time cause I waited too long to take it off  I was even on my way to jeweler to cut the rings but he managed to take my set off without cutting the rings!
I didn't buy any temporary set cause I love my wedding set and I am ok without any rings during the last months of pregnancy


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Aoifs said:


> I think this is my favourite set on this thread!! Is that your wedding ring? I love the sparkle in your diamond and how dainty your bands are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Yep. This is my wedding ring next to the solitaire, it is a beaded ring. Thanks so much! 



The_pink_house3 said:


> Your set is GORGEOUS


Thanks so much!


----------



## justpeachy4397

NikkisABagGirl said:


> H VS2 AGS000 1.60 c



Beautiful! What is your finger size?


----------



## justthefacts

I take horrible pics but here goes:  e-ring center stone E SI2 exc cut. 2.51 carats.  Side banquettes and round total 1.5 carats. Bands on either side total 1.0 carat.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Cc1213 said:


> Have any of you ladies every bought a "temporary" set of rings? I'm pregnant, and pretty soon my engagement/wedding ring set will be too small for me - should I buy a temporary set? If so, any recommendations?


Not me as I've never been pregnant by my sister bought a plain silver band to wear when her fingers got too swollen to wear her rings.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NikkisABagGirl said:


> H VS2 AGS000 1.60 c


Oh that is beautiful and looks so much bigger than 1.60cts! It looks perfect on you!


----------



## justthefacts

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh that is beautiful and looks so much bigger than 1.60cts! It looks perfect on you!



It does look bigger than 1.6


----------



## anumus

Beautiful rings with huge stones 
Here are mine. So much smaller than most rings under this topic, but love them all the same. No idea of cts.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

justpeachy4397 said:


> Beautiful! What is your finger size?


Thanks! My ring size is 3.75 and the ring is sized to a 4.



Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh that is beautiful and looks so much bigger than 1.60cts! It looks perfect on you!


Thanks!


----------



## JenW

anumus said:


> Beautiful rings with huge stones [emoji813]
> Here are mine. So much smaller than most rings under this topic, but love them all the same. No idea of cts.


Very pretty! I love delicate engagement sets.


----------



## cherylc

got married a couple weeks ago and wanted to post an updated pic with my band. both are from Leon Mege. [emoji5]


----------



## cherylc

some detail shots


----------



## missie1

boxermom said:


> missie, I don't usually post in this thread, but it was fate for me to see your magnificent ring. Oval is my favorite (my own is round) and the size--large but not overly large and the brilliance take my breath away. Maybe the prettiest ring I've seen. You and your dh have excellent taste.
> 
> P.S. the eternity band of diamonds on both rings are incredible. too!


I just got oval studs 1 ctw. They look amazing.  Same VVS quality


----------



## justthefacts

cherylc said:


> View attachment 3442288
> 
> View attachment 3442290
> 
> some detail shots



Two words: GOR GEOUS!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

cherylc said:


> got married a couple weeks ago and wanted to post an updated pic with my band. both are from Leon Mege. [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3442281



Congrats dear, Your set is stunning! What are the specs? When I was choosing my ring I had the hardest time choosing between oval or emerald cut. I went with emerald cut in the end but every time I see oval, I just fall in love all over again! [emoji1]


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear, Your set is stunning! What are the specs? When I was choosing my ring I had the hardest time choosing between oval or emerald cut. I went with emerald cut in the end but every time I see oval, I just fall in love all over again! [emoji1]



haha I also love emerald and asscher cuts! debating getting an asscher myself so I know how you feel! the oval is 2.51 carats, G colour VS1. I've noticed it faces up quite big compared to other stones the same carat weight.


----------



## Sparkledolll

cherylc said:


> haha I also love emerald and asscher cuts! debating getting an asscher myself so I know how you feel! the oval is 2.51 carats, G colour VS1. I've noticed it faces up quite big compared to other stones the same carat weight.



Wow it looks bigger than 2.51 for sure! Mine is similar, 2.4 carat emerald cut with half carat surrounding stone. Oval will be my next upgrade. Congrats again dear! [emoji1]


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> Wow it looks bigger than 2.51 for sure! Mine is similar, 2.4 carat emerald cut with half carat surrounding stone. Oval will be my next upgrade. Congrats again dear! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442685



yes, I felt like I remembered your ring bc I love it!!  similar tastes. [emoji12]

thank you love! can't wait to see when you upgrade!! [emoji4]


----------



## Jen123

Nikkisabaggirl I love your ring! I was looking at the perlee van cleef wedding band that looks like yours! May I ask where you got your wedding band?


----------



## Anne Martens

Natalie j said:


> Wow it looks bigger than 2.51 for sure! Mine is similar, 2.4 carat emerald cut with half carat surrounding stone. Oval will be my next upgrade. Congrats again dear! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442685


BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## LaFrenchLady

Girls your stories are so cute and your rings stunning ! You make me wanna share mine !


----------



## justthefacts

LaFrenchLady said:


> Girls your stories are so cute and your rings stunning ! You make me wanna share mine !



Sharing is caring! [emoji3]


----------



## Carolyn Delara

About Aleen's ring, I Just saw it here online and had no idea that's its a unique and versatile type of ring that can be given for engagement. By the way, its beautiful though. Personally, I only had a simple gold ring but the thoughts and sincerity is far more important to me.


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> Wow it looks bigger than 2.51 for sure! Mine is similar, 2.4 carat emerald cut with half carat surrounding stone. Oval will be my next upgrade. Congrats again dear! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442685



N- you have the most amazing jewelry.!!!


----------



## burbluebee

Wanted to add mine!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Anne Martens said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!



Thank you! [emoji120]



MyDogTink said:


> N- you have the most amazing jewelry.!!!



How sweet of you, Thanks Dear! [emoji8]


----------



## Francis T




----------



## Francis T




----------



## justthefacts

burbluebee said:


> Wanted to add mine!



Wow! Beautiful, what is that???


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

burbluebee said:


> Wanted to add mine!


This is gorgeous!


----------



## burbluebee

justthefacts said:


> Wow! Beautiful, what is that???


Thank you!! It's an 2.46 carat Padparadscha sapphire set in a rose gold Verragio setting.


----------



## cupoftea91

burbluebee said:


> Wanted to add mine!


gorrrrrrrrrgeous!


----------



## Fab41

my upgrade


----------



## Andy1612

burbluebee said:


> Wanted to add mine!


Beautiful!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Andy1612

Fab41 said:


> View attachment 3444529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my upgrade [emoji813]


Looks great on you!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Andy1612

I just got my upgrade, went for an old european cut but can't decide on the setting yet so will wait for that 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Fab41

Andy1612 said:


> I just got my upgrade, went for an old european cut but can't decide on the setting yet so will wait for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444546
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


elegance..


----------



## burbluebee

Andy1612 said:


> I just got my upgrade, went for an old european cut but can't decide on the setting yet so will wait for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444546
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


Love it! And your nails are gorgeous too!


----------



## LilySa

KCeboKing said:


> Gorgeous! But can I ask why it's on your middle finger?


Sure, that`s a really good question! My fiancé accidentally took one of the rings that I normally wear on my middle finger as a reference when they were constructing the ring! They change it to my ring finger size now, but it is really complicated to do -_-


----------



## LilySa

NikkisABagGirl said:


> H VS2 AGS000 1.60 c



Very elegant and dainty! I love it.


----------



## LilySa

Adrianae726 said:


> View attachment 3437205
> View attachment 3437206
> View attachment 3437205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First set:
> Emerald, Excellent cut, F, VS2, 1.10 carats
> size 7 Platinum
> Band:
> Round with baguettes, don't know specs.
> 
> Second:
> Emerald, Excellent cut, D, VVS2, 1.85 ct. center stone. Size 7 Platinum
> Band:
> Five stone round, excellent cut, VS2, E, 1 ct. Platinum


Incredibly beautiful! The wedding band is perfect as well


----------



## LilySa

cheburashka73 said:


> I admiring ur ring, but ur hands is gorgeous


Thank you! That`s very kind of you to say.


----------



## LilySa

Andy1612 said:


> I just got my upgrade, went for an old european cut but can't decide on the setting yet so will wait for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444546
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous and impressive! The ring suits your hand very well.


----------



## julia thomas

Happikoala said:


> here's miiine!  got engaged 12/25/2010!!


Wow absolutely fabulous designs,I really loved your rings and I was wondering to buy one of those designs.Thanks for sharing such beautiful collection.


----------



## FashionLawyer

Here is my precious! Tiffany&Co Embrace, 3ct stone, .75 pavè diamonds, platinum, size 5. D color, VVS1. Love it to pieces!


----------



## FashionLawyer

Some modelling shots. I am immensely obsessed with it  He did good


----------



## KCeboKing

LilySa said:


> Sure, that`s a really good question! My fiancé accidentally took one of the rings that I normally wear on my middle finger as a reference when they were constructing the ring! They change it to my ring finger size now, but it is really complicated to do -_-



Ohhh! I see! That's cool though that he tried to get it to be exact size for you! I'm glad they were able to get it back down to the right size [emoji1]. I know what you mean about sizing being complicated! My husbands fingers can never change size, or we have to order him a whole new ring, they can't size his because of the metal type.  [emoji53]


----------



## cmm62

FashionLawyer said:


> View attachment 3444751
> View attachment 3444753
> View attachment 3444754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling shots. I am immensely obsessed with it  He did good



Lol I would be too! He did great - beautiful!


----------



## FashionLawyer

cmm62 said:


> Lol I would be too! He did great - beautiful!


Thanks cmm62


----------



## Lisa-SH

FashionLawyer said:


> View attachment 3444751
> View attachment 3444753
> View attachment 3444754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling shots. I am immensely obsessed with it  He did good


Love Tiffany "Embrace" ring, congrats and it is so beautiful. When SO and myself shopped for Tiffany Soleste ring, the SA showed us the "Embrace" ring as well, I like it but still was sticking with Soleste ring (http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-here-is-the-tiffany-e-ring.944016/). But the design of string of little diamond around the main stone is the highlight of the beauty of the ring.


----------



## littleblackbag

FashionLawyer said:


> View attachment 3444751
> View attachment 3444753
> View attachment 3444754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling shots. I am immensely obsessed with it  He did good


STUNNING!


----------



## FashionLawyer

Lisa-SH said:


> Love Tiffany "Embrace" ring, congrats and it is so beautiful. When SO and myself shopped for Tiffany Soleste ring, the SA showed us the "Embrace" ring as well, I like it but still was sticking with Soleste ring (http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-here-is-the-tiffany-e-ring.944016/). But the design of string of little diamond around the main stone is the highlight of the beauty of the ring.


Saw your ring! OMG, it is breathless!


----------



## FashionLawyer

littleblackbag said:


> STUNNING!


Thank you


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LilySa said:


> Very elegant and dainty! I love it.


Thanks so much! I love dainty and what I was going for.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Andy1612 said:


> I just got my upgrade, went for an old european cut but can't decide on the setting yet so will wait for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444546
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous and unique. Great choice.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Tiffany setting .88ct I VS1
	

		
			
		

		
	



Picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## JNH14

My rings...35 years later. We're still married!


----------



## karylicious

FashionLawyer said:


> View attachment 3444751
> View attachment 3444753
> View attachment 3444754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling shots. I am immensely obsessed with it  He did good



Stunning! Lucky girl


----------



## vanilla_addict

JNH14 said:


> My rings...35 years later. We're still married!


Congratulations from the bottom of my heart  the ring is beautiful and you gave me hope that one day i'll reach that milestone


----------



## FashionLawyer

karylicious said:


> Stunning! Lucky girl



Thanks Karylicious!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Tiffany setting .88ct I VS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446839
> 
> Picture doesn't do it justice.





JNH14 said:


> My rings...35 years later. We're still married!



Two classy, and elegant wedding sets ladies


----------



## verychic555

Oh guys I've got a story for you.  Get some coffee because this is long. This is my set. We got it a year and a half after we got married. My original ring was yellow and white gold only. I loved this set so much. When I was pregnant with my second child, I went to a restutrant for dinner with my husband. I was wearing the ring only not the band on that day. I took it off to eat some messy food and put it in a zippered pocket in my bag. After we got home I didn't check on it and put my bag on the table. A few days later I wanted to wear it looked in my bag and couldn't find it!!!!!! I freaked out. We called the restaurant to ask if anyone found a missing ring but no one did. Our car was at the dealer being fixed and it was night time.  My husband snuck in at night to open our car to look for it because there was a possibility that the ring slipped, and frankly we were not sure if the guys at the dealer would return it if they found it.  I realized I may never see my ring again. I cried and cried because I loved it and I did what I could to not lose it. Although my husband didn't say anything, I felt he kinda blamed me, and that really hurt. It is not the biggest ring, but it was special to me because my husband took great care to select the stone. I was so sad. I looked for it at home thinking it might have fallen from the bag somehow. I had numerous dreams that I found it under the couch or behind something. When I woke up and realized it was just a dream I felt so sad. I looked probably a gazillion times in the bag I was carrying that day. I even put my husband's ring in the bag and shook it hard to see it it would fall.Then my husband quit his job due to several reasons including his boss. 

Two years and nine months later, a family member came to visit. When I went to sleep I saw that I left the bag on a table. I thought to look for the ring in my bag AGAIN, but thought havent I done this so many times? But I opened it anyway. I put my hand inside under the lining and felt something that turned out to be a part of the outside decoration of the bag. Then I put my hand again and felt something else. I felt it again and it felt like a ring! I tried to see if I can get it out but in the darkness I couldnt. So I got scissors and cut the lining a little in a hidden spot to not ruin the bag. I took the object out and IT WAS MY RING. I couldn't believe it. I thought I was dreaming, so I started to remember things I did that day to convince myself I wasn't dreaming. I put it on my finger and slept.

The real shock came when in the morning I tried to see how it got inside the lining. There is no opening or rip whatsoever on the outside or inside thorough which the ring could have slipped in the lining. The only rip was the one I made with the scissors. I looked soooooo many times and said to myself I'm crazy. No hole was found. I even took the bag to my mom and sister and told them the story. You should have seen my mom's reaction when she looked and searched and didn't find a hole in the bag. My husband and dad didn't take my story seriously, so I made them look, NO HOLES. Then I remembered praying so many time to God and asking Him to let one of the Angels get my ring from where it was dropped/lost it/stolen. We hear and read about paranormal things but it is so scary when it happens to you. I still get chills when I rember the first time I looked and found no hole. I never really carried that bag again except maybe one time years later. I could upgrade the diamond, but this one ring holds so many memories I don't want to change it. Now sometimes I dream that I'm looking for it and I found it under the couch or..... but this time when it wake up I feel so happy because it is true (;


----------



## AnnZ

That's a very beautiful story.  You were truly blessed to find the ring.


----------



## Peppi1975

Andy1612 said:


> I just got my upgrade, went for an old european cut but can't decide on the setting yet so will wait for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444546
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


WOW! Stunning stone. In this photo it looks like a rose in bloom. Congrats.


----------



## mar4712

verychic555 said:


> Oh guys I've got a story for you.  Get some coffee because this is long. This is my set. We got it a year and a half after we got married. My original ring was yellow and white gold only. I loved this set so much. When I was pregnant with my second child, I went to a restutrant for dinner with my husband. I was wearing the ring only not the band on that day. I took it off to eat some messy food and put it in a zippered pocket in my bag. After we got home I didn't check on it and put my bag on the table. A few days later I wanted to wear it looked in my bag and couldn't find it!!!!!! I freaked out. We called the restaurant to ask if anyone found a missing ring but no one did. Our car was at the dealer being fixed and it was night time.  My husband snuck in at night to open our car to look for it because there was a possibility that the ring slipped, and frankly we were not sure if the guys at the dealer would return it if they found it.  I realized I may never see my ring again. I cried and cried because I loved it and I did what I could to not lose it. Although my husband didn't say anything, I felt he kinda blamed me, and that really hurt. It is not the biggest ring, but it was special to me because my husband took great care to select the stone. I was so sad. I looked for it at home thinking it might have fallen from the bag somehow. I had numerous dreams that I found it under the couch or behind something. When I woke up and realized it was just a dream I felt so sad. I looked probably a gazillion times in the bag I was carrying that day. I even put my husband's ring in the bag and shook it hard to see it it would fall.Then my husband quit his job due to several reasons including his boss.
> 
> Two years and nine months later, a family member came to visit. When I went to sleep I saw that I left the bag on a table. I thought to look for the ring in my bag AGAIN, but thought havent I done this so many times? But I opened it anyway. I put my hand inside under the lining and felt something that turned out to be a part of the outside decoration of the bag. Then I put my hand again and felt something else. I felt it again and it felt like a ring! I tried to see if I can get it out but in the darkness I couldnt. So I got scissors and cut the lining a little in a hidden spot to not ruin the bag. I took the object out and IT WAS MY RING. I couldn't believe it. I thought I was dreaming, so I started to remember things I did that day to convince myself I wasn't dreaming. I put it on my finger and slept.
> 
> The real shock came when in the morning I tried to see how it got inside the lining. There is no opening or rip whatsoever on the outside or inside thorough which the ring could have slipped in the lining. The only rip was the one I made with the scissors. I looked soooooo many times and said to myself I'm crazy. No hole was found. I even took the bag to my mom and sister and told them the story. You should have seen my mom's reaction when she looked and searched and didn't find a hole in the bag. My husband and dad didn't take my story seriously, so I made them look, NO HOLES. Then I remembered praying so many time to God and asking Him to let one of the Angels get my ring from where it was dropped/lost it/stolen. We hear and read about paranormal things but it is so scary when it happens to you. I still get chills when I rember the first time I looked and found no hole. I never really carried that bag again except maybe one time years later. I could upgrade the diamond, but this one ring holds so many memories I don't want to change it. Now sometimes I dream that I'm looking for it and I found it under the couch or..... but this time when it wake up I feel so happy because it is true (;


That is an awesome story! I'm glad it had a happy ending!  Your ring is so beautiful, I am glad you get to enjoy it even more with all you and the ring have gone through [emoji6]


----------



## littleblackbag

verychic555 said:


> Oh guys I've got a story for you.  Get some coffee because this is long. This is my set. We got it a year and a half after we got married. My original ring was yellow and white gold only. I loved this set so much. When I was pregnant with my second child, I went to a restutrant for dinner with my husband. I was wearing the ring only not the band on that day. I took it off to eat some messy food and put it in a zippered pocket in my bag. After we got home I didn't check on it and put my bag on the table. A few days later I wanted to wear it looked in my bag and couldn't find it!!!!!! I freaked out. We called the restaurant to ask if anyone found a missing ring but no one did. Our car was at the dealer being fixed and it was night time.  My husband snuck in at night to open our car to look for it because there was a possibility that the ring slipped, and frankly we were not sure if the guys at the dealer would return it if they found it.  I realized I may never see my ring again. I cried and cried because I loved it and I did what I could to not lose it. Although my husband didn't say anything, I felt he kinda blamed me, and that really hurt. It is not the biggest ring, but it was special to me because my husband took great care to select the stone. I was so sad. I looked for it at home thinking it might have fallen from the bag somehow. I had numerous dreams that I found it under the couch or behind something. When I woke up and realized it was just a dream I felt so sad. I looked probably a gazillion times in the bag I was carrying that day. I even put my husband's ring in the bag and shook it hard to see it it would fall.Then my husband quit his job due to several reasons including his boss.
> 
> Two years and nine months later, a family member came to visit. When I went to sleep I saw that I left the bag on a table. I thought to look for the ring in my bag AGAIN, but thought havent I done this so many times? But I opened it anyway. I put my hand inside under the lining and felt something that turned out to be a part of the outside decoration of the bag. Then I put my hand again and felt something else. I felt it again and it felt like a ring! I tried to see if I can get it out but in the darkness I couldnt. So I got scissors and cut the lining a little in a hidden spot to not ruin the bag. I took the object out and IT WAS MY RING. I couldn't believe it. I thought I was dreaming, so I started to remember things I did that day to convince myself I wasn't dreaming. I put it on my finger and slept.
> 
> The real shock came when in the morning I tried to see how it got inside the lining. There is no opening or rip whatsoever on the outside or inside thorough which the ring could have slipped in the lining. The only rip was the one I made with the scissors. I looked soooooo many times and said to myself I'm crazy. No hole was found. I even took the bag to my mom and sister and told them the story. You should have seen my mom's reaction when she looked and searched and didn't find a hole in the bag. My husband and dad didn't take my story seriously, so I made them look, NO HOLES. Then I remembered praying so many time to God and asking Him to let one of the Angels get my ring from where it was dropped/lost it/stolen. We hear and read about paranormal things but it is so scary when it happens to you. I still get chills when I rember the first time I looked and found no hole. I never really carried that bag again except maybe one time years later. I could upgrade the diamond, but this one ring holds so many memories I don't want to change it. Now sometimes I dream that I'm looking for it and I found it under the couch or..... but this time when it wake up I feel so happy because it is true (;


Such a lovely story, and a beautiful and unique ring. No wonder you were so sad and now so happy  :0)


----------



## ScottyGal

I got engaged last night on the Brooklyn Bridge! My fiance and I are on holiday in NYC at the moment. Here's my ring: 













Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## verychic555

_Lee said:


> I got engaged last night on the Brooklyn Bridge! My fiance and I are on holiday in NYC at the moment. Here's my ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Congratulations! Beautiful and elegant ring


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

NikkisABagGirl said:


> H VS2 AGS000 1.60 c



Hey girl, love ur set! Couple questions, the band of your engagement ring, is it thinner than normal 4/6 prone solitaire setting? I love it! I have always thought my band is a little thicker than i would like. If it is, can i ask where you got it or how i should ask a jeweler to make it? 

And where did you the dotted wedding band? Love love love!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

JumpyTigerQ said:


> Hey girl, love ur set! Couple questions, the band of your engagement ring, is it thinner than normal 4/6 prone solitaire setting? I love it! I have always thought my band is a little thicker than i would like. If it is, can i ask where you got it or how i should ask a jeweler to make it?
> 
> And where did you the dotted wedding band? Love love love!



The width of the band on the engagement ring is 1.6mm with four prongs. The setting is from Danhov, you can check out their site-so many pretty settings on there.  I do like the thinner band, because I seriously love dainty, well except the diamond itself.  The band I had made by a jeweler. I know that VCA has the Perlee collection that has a beaded ring just like this, maybe a little thicker or it might come in different widths.


----------



## Andy1612

Fab41 said:


> elegance..





burbluebee said:


> Love it! And your nails are gorgeous too!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous and unique. Great choice.





Peppi1975 said:


> WOW! Stunning stone. In this photo it looks like a rose in bloom. Congrats.



Thank you all! I do really love this ring, fell in love with the stone. But couldn't decide if I wanted a more "classic" european cut setting or a halo. I hope that after using the ring for a couple of months I will know what will look best with this stone


----------



## Andy1612

FashionLawyer said:


> View attachment 3444751
> View attachment 3444753
> View attachment 3444754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling shots. I am immensely obsessed with it  He did good



It's absolutely gorgeous, I wouldn't be able to stop looking at it  He did real good!


----------



## Andy1612

_Lee said:


> I got engaged last night on the Brooklyn Bridge! My fiance and I are on holiday in NYC at the moment. Here's my ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Congratulations!  It looks beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Andy1612 said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous, I wouldn't be able to stop looking at it  He did real good!


Thanks so much!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

_Lee said:


> I got engaged last night on the Brooklyn Bridge! My fiance and I are on holiday in NYC at the moment. Here's my ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Congrats! Sounds like a special proposal, beautiful ring.


----------



## KM7029

_Lee said:


> I got engaged last night on the Brooklyn Bridge! My fiance and I are on holiday in NYC at the moment. Here's my ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Congrats!!! What a lovely place to get engaged!


----------



## Peppi1975

_Lee said:


> I got engaged last night on the Brooklyn Bridge! My fiance and I are on holiday in NYC at the moment. Here's my ring:
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats!!! Looks really good on you. Wishing you many happy years together


----------



## Jaellexo

I recently just celebrated my anniversary and my ring got upgraded! I will post my last ring here and update when my new one comes in.


----------



## msdiene

_Lee said:


> I got engaged last night on the Brooklyn Bridge! My fiance and I are on holiday in NYC at the moment. Here's my ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



Congratulations!! Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## azsun

JNH14 said:


> My rings...35 years later. We're still married!


Gorgeous.....and congratulations!


----------



## JNH14

azsun said:


> Gorgeous.....and congratulations!



Thanks-our 35 years have been an adventure! [emoji4]


----------



## ranihrvn

FashionLawyer said:


> View attachment 3444751
> View attachment 3444753
> View attachment 3444754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modelling shots. I am immensely obsessed with it  He did good


congratulations on your engagement!!! that is one BIG and pretty ring for sure! lucky girl


----------



## cmm62

ranihrvn said:


> I forget to post mine. So my fiance has promised to marry me last year and proposed to my parents which they accept, but we did nothing because both of us are busy, and when he purposed he did not even give me a ring. I live in indonesia so engagement ring is not common for our culture. We planned to buy the engagement ring on my birthday last year but we always forget to get one. Finally last night when we running errands we found this tiny ring but i have emotional bound with it. We have been together for 7 years, and our anniversarry date is 26 February, and i saw this tiny ring that is .226 carats. We immediately fell in love, so we decided to buy it anyway. It is not the fancy-est ring, as obviously we can't afford to buy 2.26 carats yet, but this ring will forever have a special place in my heart, just to remind us how we started from the bottom together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452620



It's gorgeous and I love the story - the meaning behind jewelry is truly what makes it so special [emoji178]


----------



## Jaellexo

ranihrvn said:


> I forget to post mine. So my fiance has promised to marry me last year and proposed to my parents which they accept, but we did nothing because both of us are busy, and when he purposed he did not even give me a ring. I live in indonesia so engagement ring is not common for our culture. We planned to buy the engagement ring on my birthday last year but we always forget to get one. Finally last night when we running errands we found this tiny ring but i have emotional bound with it. We have been together for 7 years, and our anniversarry date is 26 February, and i saw this tiny ring that is .226 carats. We immediately fell in love, so we decided to buy it anyway. It is not the fancy-est ring, as obviously we can't afford to buy 2.26 carats yet, but this ring will forever have a special place in my heart, just to remind us how we started from the bottom together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452620



It's beautiful dear!! Your story is so heartwarming [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I can relate to it. I've been with my spouse for almost 5 years this November. When we first got engaged, I had a tiny ring that has maybe .22 carats. It was from the heart essence brand at Kay's and we got it like you during errands for Halloween shopping. We had no decent money but she (hopefully I dont offend anyone, my spouse is a women) wanted to buy me a ring and knew pretty much anything would make me happy. It was the tiniest little thing but it meant the world to me. The next year , we had better jobs, and a little bit of money, so she upgraded my ring ( the one in this thread) and just recently we decided to upgrade that one since I've waited patiently and finally got my dream ring [emoji173]️ it's a beautiful thing that something so small can light up someone's life. Again I think your ring is beautiful. And one day once you guys can afford it, if you even decided to trade it, it will be a wonderful day. I wanted to share a photo of my first one. It's so cute!


----------



## ranihrvn

cmm62 said:


> It's gorgeous and I love the story - the meaning behind jewelry is truly what makes it so special [emoji178]



Yes, it does. We also choose diamond because it took so much work, especially dedication and patience, all of that are the main foundation of succesful relationship, as no good thing comes easily. Thank you so much love! 



Jaellexo said:


> It's beautiful dear!! Your story is so heartwarming [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I can relate to it. I've been with my spouse for almost 5 years this November. When we first got engaged, I had a tiny ring that has maybe .22 carats. It was from the heart essence brand at Kay's and we got it like you during errands for Halloween shopping. We had no decent money but she (hopefully I dont offend anyone, my spouse is a women) wanted to buy me a ring and knew pretty much anything would make me happy. It was the tiniest little thing but it meant the world to me. The next year , we had better jobs, and a little bit of money, so she upgraded my ring ( the one in this thread) and just recently we decided to upgrade that one since I've waited patiently and finally got my dream ring [emoji173]️ it's a beautiful thing that something so small can light up someone's life. Again I think your ring is beautiful. And one day once you guys can afford it, if you even decided to trade it, it will be a wonderful day. I wanted to share a photo of my first one. It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452665



I am so happy for you & your spouse. I showed my fiance about your story and now we are inspired. And that is a gorgeous ring you have!


----------



## Nicole W

Ladies, your rings look stunning!


----------



## burbluebee

ranihrvn said:


> I forget to post mine. So my fiance has promised to marry me last year and proposed to my parents which they accept, but we did nothing because both of us are busy, and when he purposed he did not even give me a ring. I live in indonesia so engagement ring is not common for our culture. We planned to buy the engagement ring on my birthday last year but we always forget to get one. Finally last night when we running errands we found this tiny ring but i have emotional bound with it. We have been together for 7 years, and our anniversarry date is 26 February, and i saw this tiny ring that is .226 carats. We immediately fell in love, so we decided to buy it anyway. It is not the fancy-est ring, as obviously we can't afford to buy 2.26 carats yet, but this ring will forever have a special place in my heart, just to remind us how we started from the bottom together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452620


It looks classic and beautiful on your hand, and I love the how the carat weight is your anniversary date! That's such a special meaning.


----------



## Hierophilic

prefacing this to say my ring is an opal doublet set in white gold with chip diamonds. This ring was chosen by my partner because I'm a synesthete. My brain processes sound as color, so each voice, each person I meet has an entirely unique 'color' of voice. This also goes for my partner of 11 years (been engaged for 11 years, don't think I'll ever take the big plunge). His voice is a bright, glimmering orange.


----------



## JenW

Hierophilic said:


> prefacing this to say my ring is an opal doublet set in white gold with chip diamonds. This ring was chosen by my partner because I'm a synesthete. My brain processes sound as color, so each voice, each person I meet has an entirely unique 'color' of voice. This also goes for my partner of 11 years (been engaged for 11 years, don't think I'll ever take the big plunge). His voice is a bright, glimmering orange.
> 
> View attachment 3452975
> 
> View attachment 3452974
> 
> View attachment 3452977


Love it! I'm a sucker for unique engagement rings.


----------



## ranihrvn

burbluebee said:


> It looks classic and beautiful on your hand, and I love the how the carat weight is your anniversary date! That's such a special meaning.


thank you so much


----------



## LilySa

Hello again,
Finally my ring got sized down to fit my finger, which was very difficult as it is a platin ring covered in little diamonds, but  now I can wear it on the ring finger. I  love it so much more than when it didnt fit right. Today it seemed to sparkle more than usual, so I had to take some pics.


----------



## scarlet555

LilySa said:


> View attachment 3454275
> View attachment 3454272
> View attachment 3454273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> Finally my ring got sized down to fit my finger, which was very difficult as it is a platin ring covered in little diamonds, but  now I can wear it on the ring finger. I  love it so much more than when it didnt fit right. Today it seemed to sparkle more than usual, so I had to take some pics.


This is beautiful.

I didn't know Tiffany made customs ring! 

Tell us the specs!


----------



## burbluebee

LilySa said:


> View attachment 3454275
> View attachment 3454272
> View attachment 3454273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> Finally my ring got sized down to fit my finger, which was very difficult as it is a platin ring covered in little diamonds, but  now I can wear it on the ring finger. I  love it so much more than when it didnt fit right. Today it seemed to sparkle more than usual, so I had to take some pics.


I love how intricate your setting is and the detail on the prongs. It's beautiful!


----------



## LilySa

scarlet555 said:


> This is beautiful.
> 
> I didn't know Tiffany made customs ring!
> 
> Tell us the specs!



Thank you! The carat size is 3.5, the metal is platinum. Tiffany usually doesn't do customization but they forwarded my fiancé to a goldsmith who has his own store but also works for tiffanys. This way, we were able to get a customised design and to choose a diamond while having a tiffanys ring in a Tiffany box


----------



## jmonster

These are beautiful! I used to work for a wholesale diamond dealer and got to see all types of diamonds and rings, but never seen so many unique designs before. Never would've thought of them! Congratulations to all of you ladies!


----------



## Jaellexo

So I finally got my new ring in!!! It's beautiful!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's two toned with rose gold. Talk about a upgrade!!! I can't stop staring at it and taking pictures of it. I'm trying not to spam my Instagram followers with it lol. I have a matching band soldered to it and I also wear my wife's birthstone band.


----------



## LaAgradecida

_Lee said:


> I got engaged last night on the Brooklyn Bridge! My fiance and I are on holiday in NYC at the moment. Here's my ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



I love it! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## burbluebee

Jaellexo said:


> So I finally got my new ring in!!! It's beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458764
> 
> 
> It's two toned with rose gold. Talk about a upgrade!!! I can't stop staring at it and taking pictures of it. I'm trying not to spam my Instagram followers with it lol. I have a matching band soldered to it and I also wear my wife's birthstone band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458765


Congrats on the upgrade and it's absolutely beautiful, especially with the rose gold (but I'm biased of course since my ring is rose gold too!).


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hierophilic said:


> prefacing this to say my ring is an opal doublet set in white gold with chip diamonds. This ring was chosen by my partner because I'm a synesthete. My brain processes sound as color, so each voice, each person I meet has an entirely unique 'color' of voice. This also goes for my partner of 11 years (been engaged for 11 years, don't think I'll ever take the big plunge). His voice is a bright, glimmering orange.
> 
> View attachment 3452975
> 
> View attachment 3452974
> 
> View attachment 3452977



The colors on this stone are outstanding!


----------



## Dee131415

cheburashka73 said:


> I admiring ur ring, but ur hands is gorgeous


Wow , my fav cut! Nice!


----------



## Dee131415

SwirlyGirly said:


> View attachment 3438688
> 
> 3.25 Antique Cushion from Jewels by Grace


Oh dear, that is the perfect ring. Too bad my husband didn't get the hint.  Lol


----------



## JenW

Jaellexo said:


> So I finally got my new ring in!!! It's beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458764
> 
> 
> It's two toned with rose gold. Talk about a upgrade!!! I can't stop staring at it and taking pictures of it. I'm trying not to spam my Instagram followers with it lol. I have a matching band soldered to it and I also wear my wife's birthstone band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458765


I love this look! And the rings on your middle finger are fab, too. Great taste.


----------



## Jaellexo

JenW said:


> I love this look! And the rings on your middle finger are fab, too. Great taste.



Thank you!!! They are the birthstones of my mom, dad and sister


----------



## JenW

Jaellexo said:


> Thank you!!! They are the birthstones of my mom, dad and sister


That's so sweet..


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Cartier Solitaire 1895 setting, Round 1.65 CT, VVS1, Platinum
Matching Platinum one diamond wedding band


----------



## Melow

AuthenticChanel said:


> Cartier Solitaire 1895 setting, Round 1.65 CT, VVS1, Platinum
> Matching Platinum one diamond wedding band



Wow so gorgeous!

What is your ring size?


----------



## Shelovesbling

Classically beautiful.


----------



## renee_nyc

Mine isn't conventional: Both DH and I got bands from Georg Jensen. Mine are diamond eternity and wg, cut to fit together (can also get middle pieces which are gorgeous.)

Bottom shot has the necklace I wore on my wedding day.


----------



## Canturi lover

renee_nyc said:


> Mine isn't conventional: Both DH and I got bands from Georg Jensen. Mine are diamond eternity and wg, cut to fit together (can also get middle pieces which are gorgeous.)
> 
> Bottom shot has the necklace I wore on my wedding day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463138
> View attachment 3463139
> View attachment 3463140



Very beautiful. I love Georg Jensen Fusion [emoji7]


----------



## manomi

Mine


----------



## renee_nyc

Canturi lover said:


> Very beautiful. I love Georg Jensen Fusion [emoji7]



Thank you! Well spotted, not that many people familiar with Fusion.


----------



## Jaellexo

Jaellexo said:


> So I finally got my new ring in!!! It's beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458764
> 
> 
> It's two toned with rose gold. Talk about a upgrade!!! I can't stop staring at it and taking pictures of it. I'm trying not to spam my Instagram followers with it lol. I have a matching band soldered to it and I also wear my wife's birthstone band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458765



Update : 

My ring was so big it was too much for me. I think I'm a smaller ring girl, and just had bigger eyes than I could handle. So this weekend we are swapping it out. I decided to get a smaller ring with a better diamond clarity [emoji183] it's from the Vera wang collection


----------



## JenW

Jaellexo said:


> Update :
> 
> My ring was so big it was too much for me. I think I'm a smaller ring girl, and just had bigger eyes than I could handle. So this weekend we are swapping it out. I decided to get a smaller ring with a better diamond clarity [emoji183] it's from the Vera wang collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465405


They are both gorgeous! But I know what you mean, I feel a little silly when I wear a large Stone.


----------



## Eucci985

Here's mine! I actually got proposed to last night, so this is all very new


----------



## mar4712

Eucci985 said:


> Here's mine! I actually got proposed to last night, so this is all very new
> View attachment 3465585
> View attachment 3465586


Oh, an oval diamond!! Your ring is so beautiful. I love oval cuts and marquise cuts. Congrats and enjoy! [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## luxurina

Here's mine. Just got married two weeks ago. Engagement ring and wedding band are both Tacori


----------



## adler89

I am about to get one from the boyfriend (we're the kind who overtalks EVERYTHING) and I'd love something like this. I don't know I still don't have it, but I've sent him the pic already as a suggestion, and he also loved it, so fingers crossed! (Also, it'll be fake, as we're both students still )


----------



## JenW

adler89 said:


> I am about to get one from the boyfriend (we're the kind who overtalks EVERYTHING) and I'd love something like this. I don't know I still don't have it, but I've sent him the pic already as a suggestion, and he also loved it, so fingers crossed! (Also, it'll be fake, as we're both students still )


There's no law that says an engagement ring has to be a diamond, or that it can't be an artificial stone. 

It looks gorgeous. I love the beaded band.


----------



## adler89

JenW said:


> There's no law that says an engagement ring has to be a diamond, or that it can't be an artificial stone.
> 
> It looks gorgeous. I love the beaded band.


THANK YOU SO MUCH. I actually love it too. I'll post you all a pic of the ring on my finger when I get it.


----------



## kkfiregirl

cherylc said:


> got married a couple weeks ago and wanted to post an updated pic with my band. both are from Leon Mege. [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3442281



Love the ring of course, but the manicure is lovely as well! What is it called? Gel something?


----------



## adler89

kkfiregirl said:


> Love the ring of course, but the manicure is lovely as well! What is it called? Gel something?


I have no idea since it's Etsy's stock pic for the ring.


----------



## kkfiregirl

adler89 said:


> I have no idea since it's Etsy's stock pic for the ring.



HA![emoji108]


----------



## burbluebee

adler89 said:


> I am about to get one from the boyfriend (we're the kind who overtalks EVERYTHING) and I'd love something like this. I don't know I still don't have it, but I've sent him the pic already as a suggestion, and he also loved it, so fingers crossed! (Also, it'll be fake, as we're both students still )


That's a beautiful style! I also really respect that you guys are being so responsible to stay within your means right now since you're students. No matter what the stone, it's the meaning of the ring that matters most!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Going to spam y'all with a few ring pics




We picked out our wedding bands!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Sorry my images are so large!


----------



## cmm62

sammytheMUA said:


> Going to spam y'all with a few ring pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked out our wedding bands!



Beautiful [emoji179]love ovals especially one as nice as that!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

cmm62 said:


> Beautiful [emoji179]love ovals especially one as nice as that!



Simply gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

sammytheMUA said:


> Going to spam y'all with a few ring pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked out our wedding bands!



So gorgeous! Congrats dear. Can you share the  details? [emoji3]


----------



## sammytheMUA

Natalie j said:


> So gorgeous! Congrats dear. Can you share the  details? [emoji3]


Thank you ❤️. My stone is 1.61 G Vs1 oval on a cathedral double prong setting with about .33 tcw


----------



## kkfiregirl

Here's mine - family heirloom, don't know much about it.


----------



## kkfiregirl

sammytheMUA said:


> Going to spam y'all with a few ring pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked out our wedding bands!



Wooot!! Looks nice girlie.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Mimi_09 said:


> Gorgeous! Beautiful setting . My husband won't be happy if I reset it, he is a very sentimental type


We used many stones from my original ring. My original was very yellow gold and the setting was so 90's too. We updated his ring as well.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Jodee00 said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 3374321
> View attachment 3374322


So amazing and unique. I love it!!


----------



## arnoldscigar

Here's mine- a 1920's art deco large champagne diamond and 14 smaller diamonds in a platinum setting


----------



## Jodee00

arnoldscigar said:


> Here's mine- a 1920's art deco large champagne diamond and 14 smaller diamonds in a platinum setting
> 
> View attachment 3468145
> View attachment 3468146



Beautiful!!!  I have a art deco engagement ring and I love it. I don't use it as my engagement ring but wear it on another finger!


----------



## msdiene

sammytheMUA said:


> Going to spam y'all with a few ring pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked out our wedding bands!


 Beautiful!!! I love ovals...


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

ranihrvn said:


> I forget to post mine. So my fiance has promised to marry me last year and proposed to my parents which they accept, but we did nothing because both of us are busy, and when he purposed he did not even give me a ring. I live in indonesia so engagement ring is not common for our culture. We planned to buy the engagement ring on my birthday last year but we always forget to get one. Finally last night when we running errands we found this tiny ring but i have emotional bound with it. We have been together for 7 years, and our anniversarry date is 26 February, and i saw this tiny ring that is .226 carats. We immediately fell in love, so we decided to buy it anyway. It is not the fancy-est ring, as obviously we can't afford to buy 2.26 carats yet, but this ring will forever have a special place in my heart, just to remind us how we started from the bottom together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452620



Love it! Really elegant!


----------



## ranihrvn

Eucci985 said:


> Here's mine! I actually got proposed to last night, so this is all very new
> View attachment 3465585
> View attachment 3465586



Congrats on your engagement doll!!! Such a pretty ring [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Klpgolden

Here's mine  Verragio


----------



## sammytheMUA

Klpgolden said:


> Here's mine  Verragio


 This is soo beautiful! Can you give the specs?


----------



## chymera

sammytheMUA said:


> Thank you [emoji173]️. My stone is 1.61 G Vs1 oval on a cathedral double prong setting with about .33 tcw



Love this! I was about to say it's a beautiful diamond. G colour is perfect!


----------



## lucydee

Klpgolden said:


> Here's mine  Verragio


I love your ring!
Please tell me if this is a round Diamond in cushion halo
side view please


----------



## JNH14

Lovely rings, ladies!


----------



## xlana

I just got back from Paris and my boyfriend (fiance now of course!) proposed to me while we were on the Eiffel Tower!! Here is my ring, it's designed off of a Tacori band with 8-prongs which I told him was my dream setting. Thanks for letting me share!! I've always admired ALL the rings on this thread and used it for (heavy) research while trying to decide on what I wanted, and finally now I get to share my ring!!


----------



## Marleah

Here is my original set (with the sapphire) and my upgrade I received last year (23 years together)
(The pictures are backwards and BOY do I need to clean my rings!!)


----------



## Winterfell

xlana said:


> I just got back from Paris and my boyfriend (fiance now of course!) proposed to me while we were on the Eiffel Tower!! Here is my ring, it's designed off of a Tacori band with 8-prongs which I told him was my dream setting. Thanks for letting me share!! I've always admired ALL the rings on this thread and used it for (heavy) research while trying to decide on what I wanted, and finally now I get to share my ring!!



Looks gorgeous congratulations


----------



## Winterfell

Marleah said:


> View attachment 3474967
> View attachment 3474968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my original set (with the sapphire) and my upgrade I received last year (23 years together)
> (The pictures are backwards and BOY do I need to clean my rings!!)



Your new engagement ring is lovely - is it a radiant cut? Beautiful wedding band too


----------



## wee drop o bush

xlana said:


> I just got back from Paris and my boyfriend (fiance now of course!) proposed to me while we were on the Eiffel Tower!! Here is my ring, it's designed off of a Tacori band with 8-prongs which I told him was my dream setting. Thanks for letting me share!! I've always admired ALL the rings on this thread and used it for (heavy) research while trying to decide on what I wanted, and finally now I get to share my ring!!


Congratulations! Beautiful 



Marleah said:


> View attachment 3474967
> View attachment 3474968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my original set (with the sapphire) and my upgrade I received last year (23 years together)
> (The pictures are backwards and BOY do I need to clean my rings!!)


Both sets are beautiful, I adore coloured gemstones so I particularly like your Sapphire first set


----------



## Melow

Here is my set!
Got my ring cleaned!


----------



## Marleah

Winterfell said:


> Your new engagement ring is lovely - is it a radiant cut? Beautiful wedding band too



Thank you 
I believe it is a radiant cut - I think the term used was "ideal2" ( ideal squared ) from a Canadian company.


----------



## Marleah

wee drop o bush said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful
> 
> 
> Both sets are beautiful, I adore coloured gemstones so I particularly like your Sapphire first set



Thank you  I love my sapphire - I always knew I wanted one, and told my now hubby not to purchase a ring beforehand because I knew exactly what I wanted


----------



## Marleah

Melow said:


> View attachment 3476162
> 
> 
> Here is my set!
> Got my ring cleaned!


 Your rings are lovely! Freshly cleaned rings are just the best !!


----------



## Marleah

arnoldscigar said:


> Here's mine- a 1920's art deco large champagne diamond and 14 smaller diamonds in a platinum setting
> 
> View attachment 3468145
> View attachment 3468146


I love this! So full of nostalgia- so pretty!


----------



## xlana

wee drop o bush said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful



Thank you!! I can't stop starring at my finger!


----------



## xlana

Winterfell said:


> Looks gorgeous congratulations



Thank you so much!!


----------



## sammytheMUA




----------



## mar4712

xlana said:


> I just got back from Paris and my boyfriend (fiance now of course!) proposed to me while we were on the Eiffel Tower!! Here is my ring, it's designed off of a Tacori band with 8-prongs which I told him was my dream setting. Thanks for letting me share!! I've always admired ALL the rings on this thread and used it for (heavy) research while trying to decide on what I wanted, and finally now I get to share my ring!!


Your ring is beautiful!! The 8 prong setting is awesome. May I ask what is the cut of the diamond? Can't quite tell from the photos [emoji205]


----------



## luvtods

Klpgolden said:


> Here's mine  Verragio



Gorgeous..


----------



## xlana

mar4712 said:


> Your ring is beautiful!! The 8 prong setting is awesome. May I ask what is the cut of the diamond? Can't quite tell from the photos [emoji205]



Thank you so much!!  It's actually a round brilliant! Here is a closeup and a side view which shows the small diamonds right under prongs (8 smaller diamonds total).


----------



## mugenprincess

xlana said:


> Thank you so much!!  It's actually a round brilliant! Here is a closeup and a side view which shows the 4 small diamonds right under the diamond.



Gorgeous!


----------



## xlana

mugenprincess said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## Cbapple

LilySa said:


> View attachment 3454275
> View attachment 3454272
> View attachment 3454273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> Finally my ring got sized down to fit my finger, which was very difficult as it is a platin ring covered in little diamonds, but  now I can wear it on the ring finger. I  love it so much more than when it didnt fit right. Today it seemed to sparkle more than usual, so I had to take some pics.


I love it, love it, love it!


----------



## Cbapple

LilySa said:


> Thank you! The carat size is 3.5, the metal is platinum. Tiffany usually doesn't do customization but they forwarded my fiancé to a goldsmith who has his own store but also works for tiffanys. This way, we were able to get a customised design and to choose a diamond while having a tiffanys ring in a Tiffany box


It's beautiful! The good thing about buying from Tiffany's is that you can trade in your ring and/or diamond every time you want to upgrade, it's a win-win for everyone!!!


----------



## pikanmu

xlana said:


> Thank you so much!!  It's actually a round brilliant! Here is a closeup and a side view which shows the small diamonds right under prongs (8 smaller diamonds total).


so gorgeous!!


----------



## LilySa

Cbapple said:


> It's beautiful! The good thing about buying from Tiffany's is that you can trade in your ring and/or diamond every time you want to upgrade, it's a win-win for everyone!!!


Thanks for the info! I didn't know that. Not sure if it applies to custom made things though, but that's very good to know!


----------



## LilySa

Cbapple said:


> I love it, love it, love it!


Thank you lovely!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Last time spamming you ladies for a while


----------



## leechiyong

sammytheMUA said:


> Last time spamming you ladies for a while


All of your pieces are gorgeous!  The ring is stunning.


----------



## KCeboKing

LilySa said:


> Thanks for the info! I didn't know that. Not sure if it applies to custom made things though, but that's very good to know!



Helzberg does that, too.  My sister has utilized that system quite a few times to upgrade her rings.  [emoji1] I love mine, so I don't need to do that anytime soon! But I like to know I have the option for the future.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sammytheMUA said:


> Last time spamming you ladies for a while


Lovely ring!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

AuthenticChanel said:


> Cartier Solitaire 1895 setting, Round 1.65 CT, VVS1, Platinum
> Matching Platinum one diamond wedding band


Beautiful!


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

My engagement ring [emoji7]


----------



## Winterfell

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My engagement ring [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483841



Gorgeous ring


----------



## MyDogTink

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My engagement ring [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483841



Beautiful. I am still in love with princess cuts.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

All cleaned up 
	

		
			
		

		
	



@luxblondenyc I have a video of it [emoji854]


----------



## ban_ban

All these rings are gorgeous and clean! Reminds me i need to clean my grubby ring too


----------



## vanilla_addict

Sweetyqbk said:


> All cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485602
> 
> @luxblondenyc I have a video of it [emoji854]


Thats so gorgeous  I absolutely love it 
Awww the toy car in the background


----------



## lucianar

sammytheMUA said:


> Last time spamming you ladies for a while


Beautiful!!


----------



## lucianar

Love seeing everyone's gorgeous rings!! I definitely need to get mine cleaned, but for now my dirty ring lol


----------



## mrskhanat




----------



## lucianar

mrskhanat said:


>



Gorgeous!!


----------



## justthefacts

mrskhanat said:


>



Ok, I'm gonna need some specs on this BEAUTY!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## simona monica

Just for fun: Which Sex and the City Engagement Ring Are You?

http://www.vogue.com/13489491/sex-a...0&spJobID=843267814&spReportId=ODQzMjY3ODE0S0


----------



## pmburk

My plain band - long story, my original wedding set was lost early this year. I had a James Avery set I wore for a while, but we recently had a family heirloom band resized.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Love your thick band. Gorgeous. I think plain bands are sooo romantic. How many mm is it??


----------



## lucianar

pmburk said:


> My plain band - long story, my original wedding set was lost early this year. I had a James Avery set I wore for a while, but we recently had a family heirloom band resized.


Love it!


----------



## LaAgradecida

pmburk said:


> My plain band - long story, my original wedding set was lost early this year. I had a James Avery set I wore for a while, but we recently had a family heirloom band resized.



This is classic and beautiful![emoji178]


----------



## rockhollow

After almost 40 years of marriage, I lost my dear husband last year. When we first we married, money was non-existent and my engagement ring contained very small (but nice) diamonds.
Over the years my DH upgraded my ring a few times. They were always very traditional high prongs affairs.
I decided that I wanted to have them redesigned into something more practical that I could wear daily and more suited to a casual lifestyle.
I had 4 rings redone into 2. A beautiful engagement rings with the big stones, and an eternity band with the smaller stones for the wedding band.

I just love them, and will be able to wear daily.
The main stone in the engagement ring is a .65c brilliant cut, D, IF that we bought loose on a trip to South Africa we had one year.

I miss my husband, love of my life daily, but get to look at my rings and get some comfort.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## leechiyong

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3489686
> 
> 
> 
> After almost 40 years of marriage, I lost my dear husband last year. When we first we married, money was non-existent and my engagement ring contained very small (but nice) diamonds.
> Over the years my DH upgraded my ring a few times. They were always very traditional high prongs affairs.
> I decided that I wanted to have them redesigned into something more practical that I could wear daily and more suited to a casual lifestyle.
> I had 4 rings redone into 2. A beautiful engagement rings with the big stones, and an eternity band with the smaller stones for the wedding band.
> 
> I just love them, and will be able to wear daily.
> The main stone in the engagement ring is a .65c brilliant cut, D, IF that we bought loose on a trip to South Africa we had one year.
> 
> I miss my husband, love of my life daily, but get to look at my rings and get some comfort.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I'm so sorry for your loss.  Thank you for sharing your beautiful set.


----------



## MyDogTink

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3489686
> 
> 
> 
> After almost 40 years of marriage, I lost my dear husband last year. When we first we married, money was non-existent and my engagement ring contained very small (but nice) diamonds.
> Over the years my DH upgraded my ring a few times. They were always very traditional high prongs affairs.
> I decided that I wanted to have them redesigned into something more practical that I could wear daily and more suited to a casual lifestyle.
> I had 4 rings redone into 2. A beautiful engagement rings with the big stones, and an eternity band with the smaller stones for the wedding band.
> 
> I just love them, and will be able to wear daily.
> The main stone in the engagement ring is a .65c brilliant cut, D, IF that we bought loose on a trip to South Africa we had one year.
> 
> I miss my husband, love of my life daily, but get to look at my rings and get some comfort.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Thank you for sharing this touching story and your beautiful rings.


----------



## baglover4ever

xlana said:


> I just got back from Paris and my boyfriend (fiance now of course!) proposed to me while we were on the Eiffel Tower!! Here is my ring, it's designed off of a Tacori band with 8-prongs which I told him was my dream setting. Thanks for letting me share!! I've always admired ALL the rings on this thread and used it for (heavy) research while trying to decide on what I wanted, and finally now I get to share my ring!!


i love your ring!
whats the specs and your finger size, if you don't mind? the diamond coverage looks just right


----------



## pmburk

Shelovesbling said:


> Love your thick band. Gorgeous. I think plain bands are sooo romantic. How many mm is it??


Thanks! I think it is 10mm.


----------



## k1zuna

Does anyone have a 2.0 carat princess cut on finger picture? I tried finding one online but failed... thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bagluvluv

mrskhanat said:


>



Wow!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bagluvluv

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3489686
> 
> 
> 
> After almost 40 years of marriage, I lost my dear husband last year. When we first we married, money was non-existent and my engagement ring contained very small (but nice) diamonds.
> Over the years my DH upgraded my ring a few times. They were always very traditional high prongs affairs.
> I decided that I wanted to have them redesigned into something more practical that I could wear daily and more suited to a casual lifestyle.
> I had 4 rings redone into 2. A beautiful engagement rings with the big stones, and an eternity band with the smaller stones for the wedding band.
> 
> I just love them, and will be able to wear daily.
> The main stone in the engagement ring is a .65c brilliant cut, D, IF that we bought loose on a trip to South Africa we had one year.
> 
> I miss my husband, love of my life daily, but get to look at my rings and get some comfort.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Its beautiful!
[emoji173]️


----------



## Bagluvluv

lucianar said:


> Love seeing everyone's gorgeous rings!! I definitely need to get mine cleaned, but for now my dirty ring lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486007



Goes so beautifully together with the watch!


----------



## BlueLoula

Finally got the upgrade i wanted  i have an invisible (5 stones setting) total ct 2 and a small bezel 0.31ct i posted them already ..... but i got what i wanted after a long debating period! Am so excited and wanted to share! A black diamond engagement ring 3.27 ct in gw setting .... am in love so simple yet so elegant ....


----------



## chessmont

What a cool ring!  You won't see that one on everyone and anyone!


----------



## BlueLoula

chessmont said:


> What a cool ring!  You won't see that one on everyone and anyone!



I guess it s not that common  the thing is i always wear black and it become my signature in a way so it was what reflected me the most !! Am in love  got it yesterday and still excited bout it lololol


----------



## BlueLoula

Sorry reposting better pictures 
With my wed band...


----------



## sheanabelle

I can finally post in this thread! Was in Paris last week and my dear boyfriend (and the father of my two little babies) popped the question underneath the Eiffel Tower at midnight. Cliche and surprising and amazing and surreal and exciting and beautiful all at the same time!


----------



## msheidiann

sheanabelle said:


> I can finally post in this thread! Was in Paris last week and my dear boyfriend (and the father of my two little babies) popped the question underneath the Eiffel Tower at midnight. Cliche and surprising and amazing and surreal and exciting and beautiful all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494311
> View attachment 3494312
> View attachment 3494314
> View attachment 3494316



Awe!!! Congrats! Beautiful ring. I would love to hear the specs! We are about to upgrade mine so I am curious.


----------



## LaAgradecida

sheanabelle said:


> I can finally post in this thread! Was in Paris last week and my dear boyfriend (and the father of my two little babies) popped the question underneath the Eiffel Tower at midnight. Cliche and surprising and amazing and surreal and exciting and beautiful all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494311
> View attachment 3494312
> View attachment 3494314
> View attachment 3494316



OMG I love this!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sheanabelle

msheidiann said:


> Awe!!! Congrats! Beautiful ring. I would love to hear the specs! We are about to upgrade mine so I am curious.


He is SUCH a man. Well a perfectionist but still a man. Meaning, I have no idea on the specs yet. He went through his Aunt who is in the diamond biz. Told her exactly what he wanted and he mostly cared about the cut & the color and that it had to be perfect. I'm still waiting on her to ship us the paper work but the only thing he knows for certain is that it's 1.5something. He doesn't even know if it's white gold or platinum! In any regard I don't care. Its' so so beautiful!


----------



## xlana

sheanabelle said:


> I can finally post in this thread! Was in Paris last week and my dear boyfriend (and the father of my two little babies) popped the question underneath the Eiffel Tower at midnight. Cliche and surprising and amazing and surreal and exciting and beautiful all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494311
> View attachment 3494312
> View attachment 3494314
> View attachment 3494316



Congrats your ring is gorgeous!! I love reading other Paris engagement stories! I also just got engaged less than a month ago, and my fiance also proposed on the Eiffel Tower too!! Makes for great pictures right??


----------



## Slink2015

When we went to look at rings, my now husband and I looked a range of different sizes. I didn't want him to spend a small fortune, and I also wanted a smaller stone because I felt it looked better on me and more comfortable than some of the large stones. I loved this setting, because I'm a pretty simple girl! I still love it, a year and a half later [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mrskhanat said:


>


Stunning Hun!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Slink2015 said:


> When we went to look at rings, my now husband and I looked a range of different sizes. I didn't want him to spend a small fortune, and I also wanted a smaller stone because I felt it looked better on me and more comfortable than some of the large stones. I loved this setting, because I'm a pretty simple girl! I still love it, a year and a half later [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494940



That is absolutely beautiful, tasteful and elegant


----------



## EpiFanatic

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3489686
> 
> 
> 
> After almost 40 years of marriage, I lost my dear husband last year. When we first we married, money was non-existent and my engagement ring contained very small (but nice) diamonds.
> Over the years my DH upgraded my ring a few times. They were always very traditional high prongs affairs.
> I decided that I wanted to have them redesigned into something more practical that I could wear daily and more suited to a casual lifestyle.
> I had 4 rings redone into 2. A beautiful engagement rings with the big stones, and an eternity band with the smaller stones for the wedding band.
> 
> I just love them, and will be able to wear daily.
> The main stone in the engagement ring is a .65c brilliant cut, D, IF that we bought loose on a trip to South Africa we had one year.
> 
> I miss my husband, love of my life daily, but get to look at my rings and get some comfort.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I'm so sorry for your loss.  I am happy that looking at your lovely rings reminds you of the wonderful life you both shared.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Speaking of clean rings...

Cleaned mine this morning!  [emoji4]


----------



## msheidiann

sheanabelle said:


> He is SUCH a man. Well a perfectionist but still a man. Meaning, I have no idea on the specs yet. He went through his Aunt who is in the diamond biz. Told her exactly what he wanted and he mostly cared about the cut & the color and that it had to be perfect. I'm still waiting on her to ship us the paper work but the only thing he knows for certain is that it's 1.5something. He doesn't even know if it's white gold or platinum! In any regard I don't care. Its' so so beautiful!



Indeed it's amazing!!!! My husband is exactly the same! It's beautiful. Congrats again.


----------



## Aliciany

Celebrating 17 years of wedded bliss today!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sheanabelle said:


> I can finally post in this thread! Was in Paris last week and my dear boyfriend (and the father of my two little babies) popped the question underneath the Eiffel Tower at midnight. Cliche and surprising and amazing and surreal and exciting and beautiful all at the same time!



Congratulations!!!   [emoji7]. Beautiful !!!


----------



## Lily5701

This is my ring, a beautiful halo design with a central round diamond.

View media item 881


----------



## AlleyCyat

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Stunning Hun!


HOLY COW! that is so beautiful.


----------



## cherylc

wanted to share a professional shot from my wedding!


----------



## luxlover

cherylc said:


> wanted to share a professional shot from my wedding!
> 
> View attachment 3496650



I love how dainty the shank is on your ring. Do you have a modeling pic of the ring on your finger?


----------



## Miss CC

cherylc said:


> wanted to share a professional shot from my wedding!
> 
> View attachment 3496650



Gorgeous ring!!  Mod shots plsss.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cherylc said:


> wanted to share a professional shot from my wedding!
> 
> View attachment 3496650


Beautiful. I love thinner shanks. I would love to see this modeled.


----------



## cherylc

luxlover said:


> I love how dainty the shank is on your ring. Do you have a modeling pic of the ring on your finger?





Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous ring!!  Mod shots plsss.





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful. I love thinner shanks. I would love to see this modeled.



thank you ladies! I had posted shots on my finger a while ago in this post but here's a new one I took while waiting in Starbucks. lol.




here's one from my engagement pics:


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cherylc said:


> thank you ladies! I had posted shots on my finger a while ago in this post but here's a new one I took while waiting in Starbucks. lol.
> 
> View attachment 3497379
> 
> 
> here's one from my engagement pics:
> View attachment 3497384


It is beyond lovely! Such a beautiful unique ring!.


----------



## luxlover

cherylc said:


> thank you ladies! I had posted shots on my finger a while ago in this post but here's a new one I took while waiting in Starbucks. lol.
> 
> View attachment 3497379
> 
> 
> here's one from my engagement pics:
> View attachment 3497384



I love the spread of the ring on your finger! If you don't mind sharing, what is your ring size and how many carats is your ring?


----------



## cherylc

luxlover said:


> I love the spread of the ring on your finger! If you don't mind sharing, what is your ring size and how many carats is your ring?



thank you! my ring size is 4.5 and the centre stone is 2.5 carats.


----------



## Confection10

I have enjoyed this thread so much. So much bling bling.  I have been 20 years happily married and I got my upgrade last June; CvB/LAD creation in platinum. Here is my old gal!

edit; sorry huge pics...don't know why?


----------



## leechiyong

Confection10 said:


> I have enjoyed this thread so much. So much bling bling.  I have been 20 years happily married and I got my upgrade last June; CvB/LAD creation in platinum. Here is my old gal!
> 
> edit; sorry huge pics...don't know why?


Wow!  What an amazing ring.  I love intricate and unique settings and the details are amazing.  Glad the pics are that size so I can see the intricacies!


----------



## Canturi lover

Confection10 said:


> I have enjoyed this thread so much. So much bling bling.  I have been 20 years happily married and I got my upgrade last June; CvB/LAD creation in platinum. Here is my old gal!
> 
> edit; sorry huge pics...don't know why?



That is a beautiful ring! [emoji7]


----------



## Sn0wBell

Tiara ring!


----------



## sheanabelle

xlana said:


> Congrats your ring is gorgeous!! I love reading other Paris engagement stories! I also just got engaged less than a month ago, and my fiance also proposed on the Eiffel Tower too!! Makes for great pictures right??


Awww, congrats to you as well!! Yes, I will never look at the Eiffel the same way again.


----------



## sheanabelle

msheidiann said:


> Awe!!! Congrats! Beautiful ring. I would love to hear the specs! We are about to upgrade mine so I am curious.


I got them! 
1.57 carats
E color
Excellent Cut
VS2
18k white gold setting


----------



## Hello32

Confection10 said:


> I have enjoyed this thread so much. So much bling bling.  I have been 20 years happily married and I got my upgrade last June; CvB/LAD creation in platinum. Here is my old gal!
> 
> edit; sorry huge pics...don't know why?



Your setting is unique and stunning!  If you don't mind me asking I would like to know your specs on the diamond.  I have a solitaire that I have been thinking about having reset.


----------



## Lec8504

Wanted to share a professional shot taken by our photographer in Iceland for our engagement shoot


----------



## luxlover

Lec8504 said:


> Wanted to share a professional shot taken by our photographer in Iceland for our engagement shoot
> View attachment 3500562



Wow, major congratulations to you!! Very pretty ring. [emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## Miss CC

I've posted before but here's a photo of my ring with my new love bracelet [emoji173]️


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sn0wBell said:


> Tiara ring!





Lec8504 said:


> Wanted to share a professional shot taken by our photographer in Iceland for our engagement shoot
> View attachment 3500562





Miss CC said:


> I've posted before but here's a photo of my ring with my new love bracelet [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500624



Beautiful rings ladies 
Congratulations


----------



## msheidiann

sheanabelle said:


> I got them!
> 1.57 carats
> E color
> Excellent Cut
> VS2
> 18k white gold setting



Thank you so much!!! Congrats again!


----------



## Miss CC

wee drop o bush said:


> Beautiful rings ladies
> Congratulations



Thank you for your kind words [emoji173]️.


----------



## Venessa84

This story is bittersweet.  A few weeks ago I was at a college football game and every once in a while when I use certain soap, my skin gets irritated which happened that day.  I took all of my rings off (which I never do) and put them in my jacket pocket.  When I got home, I noticed only my engagement ring was missing (still don’t understand how that’s possible).  It must have fallen out of my jacket.  I immediately went back to the car and tore it apart looking for the ring because there is no way it fell out at the game.  Well it was no where to be found.  My hubby, the good man that he is, went back to the stadium with a metal detector in the pouring rain and spent over 2 hours looking for the ring.  Unfortunately, he didn’t find it and I was, of course, devastated.    Well fast forward to a couple of weeks ago and we spent a few days in NYC.  We were getting ready to go out and I turn around to find him on 1 knee with a ring in his hand.  He went out and had a new ring made for me.  I was completely shocked and also completely happy.  I’m not sure if it’s something I would’ve picked out myself but I absolutely love the touch of sapphires.  He also took the courtesy of upgrading the center stone from 1 carat to 1.5 carats.  I miss my old ring but this just makes the pain of losing it a little easier.  I wish I could figure out how to take photos to capture the complete beauty of the ring.    
	

		
			
		

		
	






I was able to find my original post from 2013 on here too 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Loved looking through this thread again and seeing all the beautiful, different rings


----------



## Winterfell

Venessa84 said:


> This story is bittersweet.  A few weeks ago I was at a college football game and every once in a while when I use certain soap, my skin gets irritated which happened that day.  I took all of my rings off (which I never do) and put them in my jacket pocket.  When I got home, I noticed only my engagement ring was missing (still don’t understand how that’s possible).  It must have fallen out of my jacket.  I immediately went back to the car and tore it apart looking for the ring because there is no way it fell out at the game.  Well it was no where to be found.  My hubby, the good man that he is, went back to the stadium with a metal detector in the pouring rain and spent over 2 hours looking for the ring.  Unfortunately, he didn’t find it and I was, of course, devastated.    Well fast forward to a couple of weeks ago and we spent a few days in NYC.  We were getting ready to go out and I turn around to find him on 1 knee with a ring in his hand.  He went out and had a new ring made for me.  I was completely shocked and also completely happy.  I’m not sure if it’s something I would’ve picked out myself but I absolutely love the touch of sapphires.  He also took the courtesy of upgrading the center stone from 1 carat to 1.5 carats.  I miss my old ring but this just makes the pain of losing it a little easier.  I wish I could figure out how to take photos to capture the complete beauty of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501212
> View attachment 3501214
> View attachment 3501215
> 
> 
> I was able to find my original post from 2013 on here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501218
> 
> 
> Loved looking through this thread again and seeing all the beautiful, different rings



Your ring is lovely.


----------



## Miss CC

Venessa84 said:


> This story is bittersweet.  A few weeks ago I was at a college football game and every once in a while when I use certain soap, my skin gets irritated which happened that day.  I took all of my rings off (which I never do) and put them in my jacket pocket.  When I got home, I noticed only my engagement ring was missing (still don’t understand how that’s possible).  It must have fallen out of my jacket.  I immediately went back to the car and tore it apart looking for the ring because there is no way it fell out at the game.  Well it was no where to be found.  My hubby, the good man that he is, went back to the stadium with a metal detector in the pouring rain and spent over 2 hours looking for the ring.  Unfortunately, he didn’t find it and I was, of course, devastated.    Well fast forward to a couple of weeks ago and we spent a few days in NYC.  We were getting ready to go out and I turn around to find him on 1 knee with a ring in his hand.  He went out and had a new ring made for me.  I was completely shocked and also completely happy.  I’m not sure if it’s something I would’ve picked out myself but I absolutely love the touch of sapphires.  He also took the courtesy of upgrading the center stone from 1 carat to 1.5 carats.  I miss my old ring but this just makes the pain of losing it a little easier.  I wish I could figure out how to take photos to capture the complete beauty of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501212
> View attachment 3501214
> View attachment 3501215
> 
> 
> I was able to find my original post from 2013 on here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501218
> 
> 
> Loved looking through this thread again and seeing all the beautiful, different rings



What a sweet hubby!  I'm sorry you lost your ring but your new one is just as beautiful!!


----------



## rockhollow

Venessa84 said:


> This story is bittersweet.  A few weeks ago I was at a college football game and every once in a while when I use certain soap, my skin gets irritated which happened that day.  I took all of my rings off (which I never do) and put them in my jacket pocket.  When I got home, I noticed only my engagement ring was missing (still don’t understand how that’s possible).  It must have fallen out of my jacket.  I immediately went back to the car and tore it apart looking for the ring because there is no way it fell out at the game.  Well it was no where to be found.  My hubby, the good man that he is, went back to the stadium with a metal detector in the pouring rain and spent over 2 hours looking for the ring.  Unfortunately, he didn’t find it and I was, of course, devastated.    Well fast forward to a couple of weeks ago and we spent a few days in NYC.  We were getting ready to go out and I turn around to find him on 1 knee with a ring in his hand.  He went out and had a new ring made for me.  I was completely shocked and also completely happy.  I’m not sure if it’s something I would’ve picked out myself but I absolutely love the touch of sapphires.  He also took the courtesy of upgrading the center stone from 1 carat to 1.5 carats.  I miss my old ring but this just makes the pain of losing it a little easier.  I wish I could figure out how to take photos to capture the complete beauty of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501212
> View attachment 3501214
> View attachment 3501215
> 
> 
> I was able to find my original post from 2013 on here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501218
> 
> 
> Loved looking through this thread again and seeing all the beautiful, different rings



bittersweet is right - heartbroken to lose your beautiful ring, but delightful of your DH to do something so special to make up for it.
Both rings were beautiful - thanks for you story.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Venessa84 said:


> This story is bittersweet.  A few weeks ago I was at a college football game and every once in a while when I use certain soap, my skin gets irritated which happened that day.  I took all of my rings off (which I never do) and put them in my jacket pocket.  When I got home, I noticed only my engagement ring was missing (still don’t understand how that’s possible).  It must have fallen out of my jacket.  I immediately went back to the car and tore it apart looking for the ring because there is no way it fell out at the game.  Well it was no where to be found.  My hubby, the good man that he is, went back to the stadium with a metal detector in the pouring rain and spent over 2 hours looking for the ring.  Unfortunately, he didn’t find it and I was, of course, devastated.    Well fast forward to a couple of weeks ago and we spent a few days in NYC.  We were getting ready to go out and I turn around to find him on 1 knee with a ring in his hand.  He went out and had a new ring made for me.  I was completely shocked and also completely happy.  I’m not sure if it’s something I would’ve picked out myself but I absolutely love the touch of sapphires.  He also took the courtesy of upgrading the center stone from 1 carat to 1.5 carats.  I miss my old ring but this just makes the pain of losing it a little easier.  I wish I could figure out how to take photos to capture the complete beauty of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501212
> View attachment 3501214
> View attachment 3501215
> 
> 
> I was able to find my original post from 2013 on here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501218
> 
> 
> Loved looking through this thread again and seeing all the beautiful, different rings


Beautiful ring and wonderful husband.  I'm sorry you lost the original.  Hope the new one takes away the sting.


----------



## Confection10

leechiyong and Canturi lover, many thanks!!!

Hello32, my stone is oec from Erica, LoveAffairDiamonds and it is AGS 2.58, O, vs2 (8.8mm). It is very chunky fireball. My finger is about 6.


----------



## Venessa84

Winterfell said:


> Your ring is lovely.


Thank you!



Miss CC said:


> What a sweet hubby!  I'm sorry you lost your ring but your new one is just as beautiful!!


Thank you!



rockhollow said:


> bittersweet is right - heartbroken to lose your beautiful ring, but delightful of your DH to do something so special to make up for it.
> Both rings were beautiful - thanks for you story.


Thank you!



EpiFanatic said:


> Beautiful ring and wonderful husband.  I'm sorry you lost the original.  Hope the new one takes away the sting.


Thank you!

I appreciate you all taking the time to read my story and you're right; it is still painful sometimes to think about my old ring but this beauty has made the loss a little easier.


----------



## Venessa84

Confection10 said:


> leechiyong and Canturi lover, many thanks!!!
> 
> Hello32, my stone is oec from Erica, LoveAffairDiamonds and it is AGS 2.58, O, vs2 (8.8mm). It is very chunky fireball. My finger is about 6.


Gorgeous stone and setting!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Venessa84 said:


> This story is bittersweet.  A few weeks ago I was at a college football game and every once in a while when I use certain soap, my skin gets irritated which happened that day.  I took all of my rings off (which I never do) and put them in my jacket pocket.  When I got home, I noticed only my engagement ring was missing (still don’t understand how that’s possible).  It must have fallen out of my jacket.  I immediately went back to the car and tore it apart looking for the ring because there is no way it fell out at the game.  Well it was no where to be found.  My hubby, the good man that he is, went back to the stadium with a metal detector in the pouring rain and spent over 2 hours looking for the ring.  Unfortunately, he didn’t find it and I was, of course, devastated.    Well fast forward to a couple of weeks ago and we spent a few days in NYC.  We were getting ready to go out and I turn around to find him on 1 knee with a ring in his hand.  He went out and had a new ring made for me.  I was completely shocked and also completely happy.  I’m not sure if it’s something I would’ve picked out myself but I absolutely love the touch of sapphires.  He also took the courtesy of upgrading the center stone from 1 carat to 1.5 carats.  I miss my old ring but this just makes the pain of losing it a little easier.  I wish I could figure out how to take photos to capture the complete beauty of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501212
> View attachment 3501214
> View attachment 3501215
> 
> 
> I was able to find my original post from 2013 on here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501218
> 
> 
> Loved looking through this thread again and seeing all the beautiful, different rings



Omg I LOOOOOVE the new ring!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] The sapphires are a gorgeous and classy touch!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Miss CC said:


> What a sweet hubby!  I'm sorry you lost your ring but your new one is just as beautiful!!



Agreed  I am all about coloured gemstones, so I adore the additional sapphire elements


----------



## Venessa84

LaAgradecida said:


> Omg I LOOOOOVE the new ring!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] The sapphires are a gorgeous and classy touch!!!!





wee drop o bush said:


> Agreed  I am all about coloured gemstones, so I adore the additional sapphire elements



Thank you so much all!!  The sapphires really do set it apart and I'm falling more and more in love with it every day.  Now I need another eternity band with sapphires in it.  I'm wondering if my DH will agree.


----------



## loogirl

Here is my ten year anniversary three ring with my Tiffany knife edge band. 15 year is coming up - thinking of a radiant cut halo lol.


----------



## Hello32

Confection10 said:


> leechiyong and Canturi lover, many thanks!!!
> 
> Hello32, my stone is oec from Erica, LoveAffairDiamonds and it is AGS 2.58, O, vs2 (8.8mm). It is very chunky fireball. My finger is about 6.



Thank you so much--- I just love your ring!!


----------



## Blogionistatv

Melow said:


> View attachment 3476162
> 
> 
> Here is my set!
> Got my ring cleaned!


this is beautiful


----------



## Blogionistatv

#TeamForverSingle


----------



## karo

EpiFanatic said:


> Speaking of clean rings...
> 
> Cleaned mine this morning!  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3495448



Love your rings!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Nvm


----------



## EpiFanatic

karo said:


> Love your rings!



Thanks karo.  [emoji4]. A well cut OEC is amazing.


----------



## shoppermomof4

My pair [emoji173]️


----------



## chymera

Confection10 said:


> I have enjoyed this thread so much. So much bling bling.  I have been 20 years happily married and I got my upgrade last June; CvB/LAD creation in platinum. Here is my old gal!
> 
> edit; sorry huge pics...don't know why?



Oh my goodness!! I love old diamonds!! It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## chymera

k1zuna said:


> Does anyone have a 2.0 carat princess cut on finger picture? I tried finding one online but failed... thanks in advance!!!



This looks like siZe N/O fingers?


----------



## harpwing




----------



## harpwing

shoppermomof4 said:


> My pair [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510365


Wow so shiny!


----------



## harpwing

Venessa84 said:


> This story is bittersweet.  A few weeks ago I was at a college football game and every once in a while when I use certain soap, my skin gets irritated which happened that day.  I took all of my rings off (which I never do) and put them in my jacket pocket.  When I got home, I noticed only my engagement ring was missing (still don’t understand how that’s possible).  It must have fallen out of my jacket.  I immediately went back to the car and tore it apart looking for the ring because there is no way it fell out at the game.  Well it was no where to be found.  My hubby, the good man that he is, went back to the stadium with a metal detector in the pouring rain and spent over 2 hours looking for the ring.  Unfortunately, he didn’t find it and I was, of course, devastated.    Well fast forward to a couple of weeks ago and we spent a few days in NYC.  We were getting ready to go out and I turn around to find him on 1 knee with a ring in his hand.  He went out and had a new ring made for me.  I was completely shocked and also completely happy.  I’m not sure if it’s something I would’ve picked out myself but I absolutely love the touch of sapphires.  He also took the courtesy of upgrading the center stone from 1 carat to 1.5 carats.  I miss my old ring but this just makes the pain of losing it a little easier.  I wish I could figure out how to take photos to capture the complete beauty of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501212
> View attachment 3501214
> View attachment 3501215
> 
> 
> I was able to find my original post from 2013 on here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501218
> 
> 
> Loved looking through this thread again and seeing all the beautiful, different rings


That's beautiful!


----------



## harpwing

Confection10 said:


> I have enjoyed this thread so much. So much bling bling.  I have been 20 years happily married and I got my upgrade last June; CvB/LAD creation in platinum. Here is my old gal!
> 
> edit; sorry huge pics...don't know why?


lovely!


----------



## harpwing

EpiFanatic said:


> Speaking of clean rings...
> 
> Cleaned mine this morning!  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3495448


Simple and elegant!


----------



## harpwing

cherylc said:


> thank you ladies! I had posted shots on my finger a while ago in this post but here's a new one I took while waiting in Starbucks. lol.
> 
> View attachment 3497379
> 
> 
> here's one from my engagement pics:
> View attachment 3497384


Love the shape of your ring!


----------



## harpwing

BlueLoula said:


> Finally got the upgrade i wanted  i have an invisible (5 stones setting) total ct 2 and a small bezel 0.31ct i posted them already ..... but i got what i wanted after a long debating period! Am so excited and wanted to share! A black diamond engagement ring 3.27 ct in gw setting .... am in love so simple yet so elegant ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493099
> 
> View attachment 3493100
> View attachment 3493099


That's very unique!


----------



## harpwing

mrskhanat said:


>


Very bling!


----------



## harpwing

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My engagement ring [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483841


That's beautiful!


----------



## harpwing

sammytheMUA said:


> Last time spamming you ladies for a while


Lovely!


----------



## harpwing




----------



## harpwing

Sweetyqbk said:


> All cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485602
> 
> @luxblondenyc I have a video of it [emoji854]


----------



## harpwing

Melow said:


> View attachment 3476162
> 
> 
> Here is my set!
> Got my ring cleaned!


Sparkly!


----------



## harpwing

xlana said:


> I just got back from Paris and my boyfriend (fiance now of course!) proposed to me while we were on the Eiffel Tower!! Here is my ring, it's designed off of a Tacori band with 8-prongs which I told him was my dream setting. Thanks for letting me share!! I've always admired ALL the rings on this thread and used it for (heavy) research while trying to decide on what I wanted, and finally now I get to share my ring!!


Lovely!


----------



## harpwing

AuthenticChanel said:


> Cartier Solitaire 1895 setting, Round 1.65 CT, VVS1, Platinum
> Matching Platinum one diamond wedding band


----------



## harpwing

LilySa said:


> View attachment 3454275
> View attachment 3454272
> View attachment 3454273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> Finally my ring got sized down to fit my finger, which was very difficult as it is a platin ring covered in little diamonds, but  now I can wear it on the ring finger. I  love it so much more than when it didnt fit right. Today it seemed to sparkle more than usual, so I had to take some pics.


----------



## harpwing

Jaellexo said:


> So I finally got my new ring in!!! It's beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458764
> 
> 
> It's two toned with rose gold. Talk about a upgrade!!! I can't stop staring at it and taking pictures of it. I'm trying not to spam my Instagram followers with it lol. I have a matching band soldered to it and I also wear my wife's birthstone band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458765


----------



## harpwing

Jaellexo said:


> I recently just celebrated my anniversary and my ring got upgraded! I will post my last ring here and update when my new one comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450933


----------



## harpwing

ranihrvn said:


> I forget to post mine. So my fiance has promised to marry me last year and proposed to my parents which they accept, but we did nothing because both of us are busy, and when he purposed he did not even give me a ring. I live in indonesia so engagement ring is not common for our culture. We planned to buy the engagement ring on my birthday last year but we always forget to get one. Finally last night when we running errands we found this tiny ring but i have emotional bound with it. We have been together for 7 years, and our anniversarry date is 26 February, and i saw this tiny ring that is .226 carats. We immediately fell in love, so we decided to buy it anyway. It is not the fancy-est ring, as obviously we can't afford to buy 2.26 carats yet, but this ring will forever have a special place in my heart, just to remind us how we started from the bottom together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452620


Very elegant!


----------



## harpwing

_Lee said:


> I got engaged last night on the Brooklyn Bridge! My fiance and I are on holiday in NYC at the moment. Here's my ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


 Love your nail polish too!


----------



## MillerRocks

chymera said:


> This looks like siZe N/O fingers?
> 
> View attachment 3511155



Can anyone break the sizing down by round-about cost? Im going to show hubby... after 13 years i think im in for an upgrade.


----------



## luvprada

MillerRocks said:


> Can anyone break the sizing down by round-about cost? Im going to show hubby... after 13 years i think im in for an upgrade.


if you go to bluenile.com you can get an idea by shape, size, clarity, color etc of price ranges.


----------



## luvprada

k1zuna said:


> Does anyone have a 2.0 carat princess cut on finger picture? I tried finding one online but failed... thanks in advance!!!


2.0 princess cut VVS2 G  color with 1.30 side stones in 18K yellow gold- has not been cleaned in a long time


----------



## Venessa84

harpwing said:


> That's beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## MillerRocks

luvprada said:


> if you go to bluenile.com you can get an idea by shape, size, clarity, color etc of price ranges.



Oh cool thanks


----------



## amanda_a_

My now husband proposed to me with this beautiful ring 5 years ago in Italy


----------



## ScottyGal

harpwing said:


> Love your nail polish too!


Thank you


----------



## Vvicky

amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3513471
> 
> 
> 
> My now husband proposed to me with this beautiful ring 5 years ago in Italy



Wow, it's stunning!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

luvprada said:


> 2.0 princess cut VVS2 G  color with 1.30 side stones in 18K yellow gold- has not been cleaned in a long time
> View attachment 3513261



Princess cuts have always been my favorite.  FYI, I've found that cleaning diamonds with a soft toothbrush and dish soap with warm water makes them super sparkly! Just in case you are looking for an alternative to jewelry store cleaning.


----------



## luvprada

Yes thank you. I'll try it today!


----------



## kkfiregirl

amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3513471
> 
> 
> 
> My now husband proposed to me with this beautiful ring 5 years ago in Italy



He has good taste [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## Wonderwoman36

Love this thread. My rings.


----------



## LaBoheme

5.14 ct. GIA-graded Square Emerald Cut, EX/VG, I, VS2. Rings are 18k YG with tapered baguettes by James Allen.


----------



## pmburk

Okay, technically not an engagement ring, but an anniversary band... I have posted in here before that my original wedding set was lost earlier this year. We replaced the band already. Our 16th wedding anniversary was this past week, and I received this!


----------



## justthefacts

LaBoheme said:


> 5.14 ct. GIA-graded Square Emerald Cut, EX/VG, I, VS2. Rings are 18k YG with tapered baguettes by James Allen.
> 
> View attachment 3520507
> 
> View attachment 3520546
> 
> View attachment 3520553
> 
> View attachment 3520571



Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## LaBoheme

justthefacts said:


> Beautiful!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## cocodiamonds

this week is my one year wedding anniversary so it felt good to post! I never really wear my band with it thou


----------



## Miss CC

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3522047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this week is my one year wedding anniversary so it felt good to post! I never really wear my band with it thou



Stunning!


----------



## cherylc

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3522047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this week is my one year wedding anniversary so it felt good to post! I never really wear my band with it thou



beauty! what are the specs if u don't mind me asking!


----------



## cocodiamonds

Thanks ladies! It's 2.01 center stone [emoji184] g vs1 excellent Gia certified . The setting I had made in diamond district in NYC . Size 6.75 finger


----------



## cocodiamonds

I 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 side views to show detail thanks for letting my share!


----------



## cherylc

cocodiamonds said:


> Thanks ladies! It's 2.01 center stone [emoji184] g vs1 excellent Gia certified . The setting I had made in diamond district in NYC . Size 6.75 finger



nice! what shape is it?


----------



## cocodiamonds

Cushion cut


----------



## luvprada

LaBoheme said:


> 5.14 ct. GIA-graded Square Emerald Cut, EX/VG, I, VS2. Rings are 18k YG with tapered baguettes by James Allen.
> 
> View attachment 3520507
> 
> View attachment 3520546
> 
> View attachment 3520553
> 
> View attachment 3520571



Stunning!


----------



## luvprada

cocodiamonds said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523197
> View attachment 3523198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side views to show detail thanks for letting my share!



Congrats on your anniversary beautiful ring!


----------



## aynrand

LaBoheme said:


> 5.14 ct. GIA-graded Square Emerald Cut, EX/VG, I, VS2. Rings are 18k YG with tapered baguettes by James Allen.
> 
> View attachment 3520507
> 
> View attachment 3520546
> 
> View attachment 3520553
> 
> View attachment 3520571


Spectacular! Beautiful shape to your stone, and all the right proportions and supporting accents. I'm a big fan.


----------



## Josieshear

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3522047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this week is my one year wedding anniversary so it felt good to post! I never really wear my band with it thou




Why don't you wear your wedding band, if you don't mind me asking? I'm sure it's just as beautiful x


----------



## Josieshear

Jaellexo said:


> It's beautiful dear!! Your story is so heartwarming [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I can relate to it. I've been with my spouse for almost 5 years this November. When we first got engaged, I had a tiny ring that has maybe .22 carats. It was from the heart essence brand at Kay's and we got it like you during errands for Halloween shopping. We had no decent money but she (hopefully I dont offend anyone, my spouse is a women) wanted to buy me a ring and knew pretty much anything would make me happy. It was the tiniest little thing but it meant the world to me. The next year , we had better jobs, and a little bit of money, so she upgraded my ring ( the one in this thread) and just recently we decided to upgrade that one since I've waited patiently and finally got my dream ring [emoji173]️ it's a beautiful thing that something so small can light up someone's life. Again I think your ring is beautiful. And one day once you guys can afford it, if you even decided to trade it, it will be a wonderful day. I wanted to share a photo of my first one. It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452665



Your first ring was so pretty! 
Do you have a pic of your new ring? And your fiancé's if she wears one?  X


----------



## Michy104

Just got engaged Thanksgiving Day, and I love my ring. He picked it all out himself!


----------



## Winterfell

Michy104 said:


> Just got engaged Thanksgiving Day, and I love my ring. He picked it all out himself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530525


Congratulations, your engagement ring looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Michy104

Winterfell said:


> Congratulations, your engagement ring looks beautiful on you.


Thank you!


----------



## jpm0418

My first post to this thread! Married in April 2015, engaged October 2013. Love my Tacori Dantela set. [emoji173]️


----------



## Winterfell

jpm0418 said:


> View attachment 3533107
> 
> 
> My first post to this thread! Married in April 2015, engaged October 2013. Love my Tacori Dantela set. [emoji173]️



Gorgeous rings - the Dantela setting is lovely.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Josieshear said:


> Why don't you wear your wedding band, if you don't mind me asking? I'm sure it's just as beautiful x



I kno it's silly it just is a little much on the finger today I'm wearing just the band I'll take a pic


----------



## Josieshear

cocodiamonds said:


> I kno it's silly it just is a little much on the finger today I'm wearing just the band I'll take a pic
> View attachment 3533426
> View attachment 3533427



That's not silly at all, sometimes it can be a bit too much. 
Although that is a really beautiful ring, I love the diamonds on the edges. 
Xx


----------



## kmatt33

Here is my lovely which my Husband designed and made for me.


----------



## skyqueen

cocodiamonds said:


> I kno it's silly it just is a little much on the finger today I'm wearing just the band I'll take a pic
> View attachment 3533426
> View attachment 3533427


Just gorgeous! I'd wear it alone, too!


----------



## chessmont

kmatt33 said:


> Here is my lovely which my Husband designed and made for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534169



Very edgy style - and I mean that in a very good way!


----------



## Kitty Magenta

My E-ring is 1.50 carat, D color (I'm super happy about the D color) GIA cert, VS1 in princess solitaire tulip platinum setting. I love this ring so so much!


----------



## LaBoheme

luvprada said:


> Stunning!





aynrand said:


> Spectacular! Beautiful shape to your stone, and all the right proportions and supporting accents. I'm a big fan.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Winterfell

My engagement ring 2.51, E, VS1, size 4


----------



## Andy1612

Winterfell said:


> View attachment 3537071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My engagement ring 2.51, E, VS1, size 4


Gorgeous ring, love the sparkle!


----------



## diordesert99

we decided wedding planning was not for us lol (more like I decided). we're eloping in greece. and throwing a party for loved ones when we get back to the states


----------



## luvprada

Your ring is stunning!


----------



## julie221

Not ye engaged, but yeah, I love diamond rings!!!!!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

lee85718 said:


> we decided wedding planning was not for us lol (more like I decided). we're eloping in greece. and throwing a party for loved ones when we get back to the states



That sounds amazing and your ring is beautiful.  A simple solitaire is my favorite.


----------



## snow0160

Just got engaged earlier this year to the love of my life. Actually we've been friends half of our lives! Crazy ! My fiancé said he would get me a much nicer one in the future. 1.8 ct H vvs1. I think this one is good enough. He is a sweet man and I'm lucky to have him in my life. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here is the custom wedding bands from Harry Winston. My favorite designer is David Yurman because I love the crossover rings but they don't make them in platinum. Here is my custom Harry Winston crossover band. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3540372
View attachment 3540374


----------



## snow0160

Ok the photos had issues let me post the bands. I love the bands!


----------



## snow0160

Here is a photo of our engagement night at my parents backyard when they were abroad


----------



## diordesert99

xjsbellamias13 said:


> That sounds amazing and your ring is beautiful.  A simple solitaire is my favorite.


Thank you


----------



## Andy1612

snow0160 said:


> Just got engaged earlier this year to the love of my life. Actually we've been friends half of our lives! Crazy ! My fiancé said he would get me a much nicer one in the future. 1.8 ct H vvs1. I think this one is good enough. He is a sweet man and I'm lucky to have him in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540354
> 
> 
> Here is the custom wedding bands from Harry Winston. My favorite designer is David Yurman because I love the crossover rings but they don't make them in platinum. Here is my custom Harry Winston crossover band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540372
> View attachment 3540374




Congratulations! It looks gorgeous and bigger than 1,8 actually [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## snow0160

I have DT fingers. Thankfully it makes the ring look really big lol


----------



## Winterfell

snow0160 said:


> Just got engaged earlier this year to the love of my life. Actually we've been friends half of our lives! Crazy ! My fiancé said he would get me a much nicer one in the future. 1.8 ct H vvs1. I think this one is good enough. He is a sweet man and I'm lucky to have him in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540354
> 
> 
> Here is the custom wedding bands from Harry Winston. My favorite designer is David Yurman because I love the crossover rings but they don't make them in platinum. Here is my custom Harry Winston crossover band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540372
> View attachment 3540374



Your  rings are gorgeous. Congratulations on your engagement


----------



## Kiribell

What a stunning ring !  HW does beautiful custom work.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

snow0160 said:


> Just got engaged earlier this year to the love of my life. Actually we've been friends half of our lives! Crazy ! My fiancé said he would get me a much nicer one in the future. 1.8 ct H vvs1. I think this one is good enough. He is a sweet man and I'm lucky to have him in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540354
> 
> 
> Here is the custom wedding bands from Harry Winston. My favorite designer is David Yurman because I love the crossover rings but they don't make them in platinum. Here is my custom Harry Winston crossover band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540372
> View attachment 3540374




Beautiful!! I love your e-ring!


----------



## jc82

12 years married this month. My first engagement ring is a simple 18k yellow gold solitaire ring. round brilliant cut, .46 carat, s12, I. 

Few years ago we upgraded to a customized 18k white gold halo with sapphires (my birthstone). It is .81 carat, I, VVS2, Excellent cut grade.

Both are GIA certified and are from Bluenile.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

cocodiamonds said:


> I kno it's silly it just is a little much on the finger today I'm wearing just the band I'll take a pic
> View attachment 3533426
> View attachment 3533427



Wow, I love that band.


----------



## lanasyogamama

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3522047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this week is my one year wedding anniversary so it felt good to post! I never really wear my band with it thou



I love your ER too, and we're watch [emoji355]️ twins!


----------



## poshmommy

I just got my upgraded engagment ring!


----------



## snow0160

poshmommy said:


> I just got my upgraded engagment ring!
> View attachment 3550882



Really nice upgrade do! What does the original look like


----------



## poshmommy

Here is the original set and the upgraded set.  I'm very lucky to be able to keep both!


----------



## snow0160

poshmommy said:


> Here is the original set and the upgraded set.  I'm very lucky to be able to keep both!
> View attachment 3550907



I like the ascher one too! You have great taste [emoji4]


----------



## leechiyong

poshmommy said:


> Here is the original set and the upgraded set.  I'm very lucky to be able to keep both!
> View attachment 3550907


Both sets are amazing!


----------



## Shelovesbling

You go girl. Both are simply gorgeous


----------



## LaAgradecida

I love, love LOVE the ascher setting!!!!![emoji7]


----------



## mrs moulds

This ring was created from a lost earring with the intention to wear as a right hand ring. But, my husband loves it so much as an e-ring he has offered to have a thin diamond band added to make it a wedding ring. Now I don't know when that will happen since we've got a kid in college, however when it's done I'll show you .


----------



## leechiyong

mrs moulds said:


> This ring was created from a lost earring with the intention to wear as a right hand ring. But, my husband loves it so much as an e-ring he has offered to have a thin diamond band added to make it a wedding ring. Now I don't know when that will happen since we've got a kid in college, however when it's done I'll show you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551381


What a gorgeous ring!


----------



## mrs moulds

leechiyong said:


> What a gorgeous ring!



Thank you! I had no expectations, but I am very pleased on how it turned out.


----------



## cherylc

poshmommy said:


> I just got my upgraded engagment ring!
> View attachment 3550882



omg stunning!!! do you have details on the ring? who made it for you? reminds me so much of my own set except my stone is oval and a lot smaller than yours. lol.


----------



## Bling12345

I've been feeling kind of sad lately because of how single I am (people don't date much in university where I am...mainly hook-up culture which I'm not interested in at all). But as I'm graduating I look forward to hopefully having a meaningful relationship soon and it's really nice to have stumbled across this forum. Of course I absolutely love a nice rock but reading your engagement and marriage stories has also given me hope and lifted my spirits! Thank-you for sharing ladies


----------



## luvprada

Bling12345 said:


> I've been feeling kind of sad lately because of how single I am (people don't date much in university where I am...mainly hook-up culture which I'm not interested in at all). But as I'm graduating I look forward to hopefully having a meaningful relationship soon and it's really nice to have stumbled across this forum. Of course I absolutely love a nice rock but reading your engagement and marriage stories has also given me hope and lifted my spirits! Thank-you for sharing ladies



I hope you find that special someone soon!


----------



## poshmommy

cherylc said:


> omg stunning!!! do you have details on the ring? who made it for you? reminds me so much of my own set except my stone is oval and a lot smaller than yours. lol.


Thanks Cherylc and everyone else!  The original set is a 2 ct g vs1 asscher in a custom setting by Brian Gavin.  He did the matching baby asscher wedding band too.  That set is 14 years old now!  The upgraded set is a 4.02 ct J vs1 custom cut Canera European round in a custom Victor Canera halo ring with matching eternity band.


----------



## chymera

jc82 said:


> 12 years married this month. My first engagement ring is a simple 18k yellow gold solitaire ring. round brilliant cut, .46 carat, s12, I.
> 
> Few years ago we upgraded to a customized 18k white gold halo with sapphires (my birthstone). It is .81 carat, I, VVS2, Excellent cut grade.
> 
> Both are GIA certified and are from Bluenile.com



Beautiful! I can see the hearts and arrows!


----------



## chymera

poshmommy said:


> Here is the original set and the upgraded set.  I'm very lucky to be able to keep both!
> View attachment 3550907



How many carats is your OEC if you dont mind me asking? It's gorgeous! Would love an OEC diamond one day!


----------



## littleblackbag

poshmommy said:


> Here is the original set and the upgraded set.  I'm very lucky to be able to keep both!
> View attachment 3550907


I'm rather loving all of them!


----------



## poshmommy

chymera said:


> How many carats is your OEC if you dont mind me asking? It's gorgeous! Would love an OEC diamond one day!


I don't mind at all!  It's 4.02 carats.  10.16 mm diameter.  Thank you!  It's a fireball.  Love the way it reflects light.


----------



## poshmommy

littleblackbag said:


> I'm rather loving all of them!


Thank you!!


----------



## Winterfell

Just got my rings cleaned for Christmas and the diamond looks super white so I took a pic.


----------



## Bling12345

luvprada said:


> I hope you find that special someone soon!


Thank-you! Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## msheidiann

My dreams of an upgrade came true today! I'm in awe! 2.10 carat (I color sI2) in a Tiffany style platinum setting. Upgraded from a round 0.96! My 15th wedding anniversary was last month and my 40th birthday in February so my husband thought it was time. Happy occasions to me! 

Size 4.5 ring finger; Tiffany jazz band


----------



## allure244

msheidiann said:


> View attachment 3556420
> 
> 
> My dreams of an upgrade came true today! I'm in awe! 2.10 carat (I color sI2) in a Tiffany style platinum setting. Upgraded from a round 0.96! My 15th wedding anniversary was last month and my 40th birthday in February so my husband thought it was time. Happy occasions to me!
> 
> Size 4.5 ring finger; Tiffany jazz band



Absolutely beautiful. Happy Birthday and congratulations on your 15th year anniversary. [emoji322]


----------



## twin-fun

msheidiann said:


> View attachment 3556420
> 
> 
> My dreams of an upgrade came true today! I'm in awe! 2.10 carat (I color sI2) in a Tiffany style platinum setting. Upgraded from a round 0.96! My 15th wedding anniversary was last month and my 40th birthday in February so my husband thought it was time. Happy occasions to me!
> 
> Size 4.5 ring finger; Tiffany jazz band


Congratulations on both your anniversary and 40th birthday! It's a lovely ring. I just adore your nail polish color, though. Would you mind sharing what it is?


----------



## caruava

Victor Canera Emilya with flush stems setting, in rose gold with an antique Canera cushion, 2.034 carat centre M colour.


----------



## caruava

AGS 000 cut, still struggle to believe this is M colour. Couldn't recommend Victor more highly.


----------



## Miss CC

kavnadoo said:


> Victor Canera Emilya with flush stems setting, in rose gold with an antique Canera cushion, 2.034 carat centre M colour.



Just gorgeous!!  I have a victor canera e-ring too!! [emoji173]️


----------



## caruava

Thank you, your ring is stunning!


----------



## leechiyong

kavnadoo said:


> Victor Canera Emilya with flush stems setting, in rose gold with an antique Canera cushion, 2.034 carat centre M colour.


Amazing!  Best wishes!


----------



## msheidiann

twin-fun said:


> Congratulations on both your anniversary and 40th birthday! It's a lovely ring. I just adore your nail polish color, though. Would you mind sharing what it is?



I'm actually not sure.  I know it's an OPI gel color.


----------



## polvo09

Here is my ring designed by my hubby! [emoji173]️[emoji183]


----------



## luvprada

kavnadoo said:


> AGS 000 cut, still struggle to believe this is M colour. Couldn't recommend Victor more highly.



Does it have high fluorescent? That could make it better. Yes can't believe it's an M stunning!


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Herr iam![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] my boyfriend and her little daughter asked me on christmas Eve...
I was so speachless...




Now we are searching the matching wedding rings. I would like to have a classic band with no stone! Only a platinum band which is chic a dezent alone and can be wear also with my setting...
What do you think about the tiffany platinum wedding rings?
Are they worth it?
Wish you all a beautiful christmas day![emoji173]

Tiffany Setting 0.34 ct


----------



## caruava

luvprada said:


> Does it have high fluorescent? That could make it better. Yes can't believe it's an M stunning!


Thank you. No fluorescence, I attribute it all to the cut.


----------



## luvprada

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3557332
> View attachment 3557333
> View attachment 3557334
> View attachment 3557335
> View attachment 3557336
> 
> 
> Herr iam![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] my boyfriend and her little daughter asked me on christmas Eve...
> I was so speachless...
> 
> View attachment 3557337
> 
> 
> Now we are searching the matching wedding rings. I would like to have a classic band with no stone! Only a platinum band which is chic a dezent alone and can be wear also with my setting...
> What do you think about the tiffany platinum wedding rings?
> Are they worth it?
> Wish you all a beautiful christmas day![emoji173]
> 
> Tiffany Setting 0.34 ct



Congratulations!


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

luvprada said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you![emoji8]


----------



## StopHammertime

Just got engaged on Christmas, Merry Christmas to me or should I say him hahaha. 3 emeralds, I have never been a fan of diamonds


----------



## MatAllston

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3557332
> View attachment 3557333
> View attachment 3557334
> View attachment 3557335
> View attachment 3557336
> 
> 
> Herr iam![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] my boyfriend and her little daughter asked me on christmas Eve...
> I was so speachless...
> 
> View attachment 3557337
> 
> 
> Now we are searching the matching wedding rings. I would like to have a classic band with no stone! Only a platinum band which is chic a dezent alone and can be wear also with my setting...
> What do you think about the tiffany platinum wedding rings?
> Are they worth it?
> Wish you all a beautiful christmas day![emoji173]
> 
> Tiffany Setting 0.34 ct



Congrats on your engagement and the ring is beautiful. I own several Tiffany rings including two wedding bands in platinum and I think they are worth it. If both of you are looking for matching bands, I would suggest the plain Lucida bands. If you don't have to match, I think the knife edge band would look lovely with your ering. I own one and I love it.


----------



## mrl1005

Congrats on your engagement! I'm glad to see you got your happily ever after especially after the harder beginning of the year you had!


----------



## Manchoo78

I also got engaged on Christmas!!! Don't know all the specs, but I do know that it's a color E and a platinum band


----------



## leechiyong

Manchoo78 said:


> I also got engaged on Christmas!!! Don't know all the specs, but I do know that it's a color E and a platinum band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557882


Beautiful!  Best wishes!


----------



## Manchoo78

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Best wishes!



Thank you!!!


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

MatAllston said:


> Congrats on your engagement and the ring is beautiful. I own several Tiffany rings including two wedding bands in platinum and I think they are worth it. If both of you are looking for matching bands, I would suggest the plain Lucida bands. If you don't have to match, I think the knife edge band would look lovely with your ering. I own one and I love it.



Thank you a lot for your answer! The lucida plain ring looks wonderful! My heart is beading!
Do you have the 2 or 3 mm? 
I am a little bit surprised about the price? 
For men its so expensive for only a plain ring without a diamond? Is this because of the name or do you think that this rings are so much more worth it than another plain platinum ring?

Do you have pics?

Thanks a lot and wish you a wonderful day!


----------



## MatAllston

alexahoffmann@m said:


> Thank you a lot for your answer! The lucida plain ring looks wonderful! My heart is beading!
> Do you have the 2 or 3 mm?
> I am a little bit surprised about the price?
> For men its so expensive for only a plain ring without a diamond? Is this because of the name or do you think that this rings are so much more worth it than another plain platinum ring?
> 
> Do you have pics?
> 
> Thanks a lot and wish you a wonderful day!



The Lucida and any other plain Tiffany band are more expensive for sure because you are paying for the name. Here is my 2mm knife edge band.


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

MatAllston said:


> The Lucida and any other plain Tiffany band are more expensive for sure because you are paying for the name. Here is my 2mm knife edge band.



Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this pic! The Lucinda is also matching so well? And can you wear the knife edge band alone? Or is it to tiny?
Youre Setting is stunning! Perfect for your hand!


----------



## annmac

Here's my [emoji183] 2.64 ct, 18kt gold on my size 3.75 finger [emoji85][emoji6][emoji7] and I'm engaged to my soulmate.


----------



## MatAllston

alexahoffmann@m said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this pic! The Lucinda is also matching so well? And can you wear the knife edge band alone? Or is it to tiny?
> Youre Setting is stunning! Perfect for your hand!


Thanks. I think the knife edge band does not look that great alone as it is too thin. I always wear it with the diamond ring. 

I think the Lucida band looks nice with the diamond ring too but I prefer the look of the knife edge better. You should also try on the bezet platinum band. It is less expensive than the Lucida and it is lovely too.


----------



## love_addict919

annmac said:


> Here's my [emoji183] 2.64 ct, 18kt gold on my size 3.75 finger [emoji85][emoji6][emoji7] and I'm engaged to my soulmate.



STUNNING! Congrats on your engagement


----------



## Lisa-SH

Posting my E-ring again (purchased 6 months ago), together with the newly purchased Tiffany 3.5mm Shared-setting diamond wedding band. Here you go:-


----------



## Gimmethebag

It's been a while since I posted my set. I gained a little weight, so I had to get my Tiffany wedding set re-sized. Also, my husband gave me a light pink diamond eternity band for our 5th wedding anniversary. I have one more ring to re-size (my grandmother's half-eternity channel set band) and then my stack will be complete.


----------



## love_addict919

We just celebrated our 1 year anniversary this September! I love my set


----------



## dbling

View attachment 3561238

	

		
			
		

		
	
 My husband proposed with just the center stone on a simple band. We made it into a 3 stone ring for our wedding ring, We've been married 13 years.  We added an anniversary band. I wear it all together or each seoerately for a more subtle look. Sorry looking at my rings I should have cleaned them first.


----------



## dbling

poshmommy said:


> Here is the original set and the upgraded set.  I'm very lucky to be able to keep both!
> View attachment 3550907


Do you wear them all together?  Just one of the engagement rings on the other hand?  I just got a new ring for my 50th and it does have an engagement ring feel to it...wondering if I just substitute or put it on my right hand or if it is too much to wear all at once?  What do you do?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Gimmethebag said:


> It's been a while since I posted my set. I gained a little weight, so I had to get my Tiffany wedding set re-sized. Also, my husband gave me a light pink diamond eternity band for our 5th wedding anniversary. I have one more ring to re-size (my grandmother's half-eternity channel set band) and then my stack will be complete.


I love your set!


----------



## paintmecrystal

Congrats to everyone!  I recently got married in the summer 2016 and love to share my Tiffany Soleste ring with matching band.  My wedding heels are by Rene Caovilla. Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Miss CC

paintmecrystal said:


> Congrats to everyone!  I recently got married in the summer 2016 and love to share my Tiffany Soleste ring with matching band.  My wedding heels are by Rene Caovilla. Have a wonderful day everyone!



Just stunning!


----------



## paintmecrystal

Miss CC said:


> Just stunning!


Thank you so much Miss CC [emoji7]


----------



## Peppi1975

paintmecrystal said:


> Congrats to everyone!  I recently got married in the summer 2016 and love to share my Tiffany Soleste ring with matching band.  My wedding heels are by Rene Caovilla. Have a wonderful day everyone!



Congrats! Fabulous photo with the shoes. Gorgeous ring (one of my most favourite designs). Would love to see it on your hand (please)


----------



## paintmecrystal

Peppi1975 said:


> Congrats! Fabulous photo with the shoes. Gorgeous ring (one of my most favourite designs). Would love to see it on your hand (please) [emoji3]


Thank you Peppi1975! Great idea [emoji7] Here is my pic with shellac red nails [emoji140]


----------



## Lisa-SH

paintmecrystal said:


> Thank you Peppi1975! Great idea [emoji7] Here is my pic with shellac red nails [emoji140]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566135


Another Tiffany Soleste ring, congrats!. As I posted earlier (Link), I just got the Tiffany 3.5mm Shared setting diamond ring as the wedding band, to match my Tiffany Soleste ring (2.11ct, color H, VS2). Soleste ring is the best


----------



## paintmecrystal

Lisa-SH said:


> Another Tiffany Soleste ring, congrats!. As I posted earlier (Link), I just got the Tiffany 3.5mm Shared setting diamond ring as the wedding band, to match my Tiffany Soleste ring (2.11ct, color H, VS2). Soleste ring is the best


Thank you love! Yours looks just stunning! Funny i was looking at the tiffany legacy, but my hubby said the soleste looks the best!  Your last sentence...you got that right [emoji6]


----------



## Lisa-SH

paintmecrystal said:


> Thank you love! Yours looks just stunning! Funny i was looking at the tiffany legacy, but my hubby said the soleste looks the best!  Your last sentence...you got that right [emoji6]


Ah... it happened to me as well. When I initially went to Tiffany to choose the ring, I was planning to have Legacy ring. But once both of us saw Soleste ring, we knew it is the one.


----------



## ASL4Allie

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3557332
> View attachment 3557333
> View attachment 3557334
> View attachment 3557335
> View attachment 3557336
> 
> 
> Herr iam![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] my boyfriend and her little daughter asked me on christmas Eve...
> I was so speachless...
> 
> View attachment 3557337
> 
> 
> Now we are searching the matching wedding rings. I would like to have a classic band with no stone! Only a platinum band which is chic a dezent alone and can be wear also with my setting...
> What do you think about the tiffany platinum wedding rings?
> Are they worth it?
> Wish you all a beautiful christmas day![emoji173]
> 
> Tiffany Setting 0.34 ct





CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!!!! [emoji177]


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

ASL4Allie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!!!! [emoji177]



Thank you hun![emoji4][emoji9]


----------



## merekat703




----------



## Ser

merekat703 said:


>


Just love your combination  of rings!! [emoji7] Are the coloured gems sapphires?
Love your nails too! [emoji3]


----------



## merekat703

Ser said:


> Just love your combination  of rings!! [emoji7] Are the coloured gems sapphires?
> Love your nails too! [emoji3]


Thank you!! Yes they are natural sapphires!


----------



## Missy1726

I just joined the fun on Dec 22


----------



## Missy1726

I had no idea it was so hard to take a photo of rings haha I wear quite a large size, US 10 so I think the pear shape helps with the size of my finger


----------



## Venessa84

Congrats everyone on their recent engagements and marriage! Wishing you all the best!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

merekat703 said:


>



This is one of prettiest ones I've seen so far! It looks amazing on you! [emoji4]


----------



## macinev




----------



## macinev

still looking for a wedding band. Getting married in 10 months, enjoying every step.


----------



## merekat703

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is one of prettiest ones I've seen so far! It looks amazing on you! [emoji4]


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Zucnarf

MatAllston said:


> The Lucida and any other plain Tiffany band are more expensive for sure because you are paying for the name. Here is my 2mm knife edge band.



Gorgeus!!! Can you give the specifications please?


----------



## MatAllston

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus!!! Can you give the specifications please?


Thanks. My ering is from Tiffany 1.35c on a size 3.25 finger.


----------



## Peppi1975

paintmecrystal said:


> Thank you Peppi1975! Great idea [emoji7] Here is my pic with shellac red nails [emoji140]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566135



Wow, even better on your hand. Surpassed my expectations! Wear in good health and happiness. PaintMeEnvious


----------



## Peppi1975

Missy1726 said:


> I just joined the fun on Dec 22



Congrats!!! Beautiful ring. Is this where the proposal happened?


----------



## katy87

Missy1726 said:


> I had no idea it was so hard to take a photo of rings haha I wear quite a large size, US 10 so I think the pear shape helps with the size of my finger


looks beatifulll on you !


----------



## annika08

My old 2ct engagement ring just got reset  for a new halo style. Ering 2.50ctw. 5 stone plat ring 2ctw.   Love them stacked. Had a spacer between 5 stone and ering because of diamonds hitting each other.


----------



## Missy1726

Peppi1975 said:


> Congrats!!! Beautiful ring. Is this where the proposal happened?


In disney for Mickey's very merry christmas party  we were off to the side and felt very 'a lone' and personal. It's crazy since there are 1,000s of people there!




katy87 said:


> looks beatifulll on you !


Thank you so much!!


----------



## horse17

macinev said:


> View attachment 3569668


Beautiful!..is that a cushion?..your mele is larger and looks great!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3570936
> 
> My old 2ct engagement ring just got reset  for a new halo style. Ering 2.50ctw. 5 stone plat ring 2ctw.   Love them stacked. Had a spacer between 5 stone and ering because of diamonds hitting each other.


Love your 5 stone band. I've been searching for a new band for a couple of months. Debating if I should go with a 5 stone or a 7 stone band.


----------



## bunnycat

jc82 said:


> 12 years married this month. My first engagement ring is a simple 18k yellow gold solitaire ring. round brilliant cut, .46 carat, s12, I.
> 
> Few years ago we upgraded to a customized 18k white gold halo with sapphires (my birthstone). It is .81 carat, I, VVS2, Excellent cut grade.
> 
> Both are GIA certified and are from Bluenile.com



Beautiful upgrade! Love the sapphire halo!



poshmommy said:


> I just got my upgraded engagment ring!
> View attachment 3550882


Just gorgeous poshmommy!



mrs moulds said:


> This ring was created from a lost earring with the intention to wear as a right hand ring. But, my husband loves it so much as an e-ring he has offered to have a thin diamond band added to make it a wedding ring. Now I don't know when that will happen since we've got a kid in college, however when it's done I'll show you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551381



Lovely mrs moulds!

So many lovely ring on here. Still catching up on these last few pages!


----------



## poshmommy

bunnycat said:


> Beautiful upgrade! Love the sapphire halo!
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous poshmommy!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely mrs moulds!
> 
> So many lovely ring on here. Still catching up on these last few pages!



Thanks bunnycat!  Here's a better close up picture from the setter:


----------



## loubsandlulu

paintmecrystal said:


> Congrats to everyone!  I recently got married in the summer 2016 and love to share my Tiffany Soleste ring with matching band.  My wedding heels are by Rene Caovilla. Have a wonderful day everyone!



Absolutely breathtaking!! Would you mind sharing the specs of your ring and finger size?


----------



## bunnycat

poshmommy said:


> Thanks bunnycat!  Here's a better close up picture from the setter:
> View attachment 3573919



SO lovely poshmommy! I love his claw prongs. How do you like the single cuts in the melee for a halo?


----------



## bunnycat

Here's is my very recently (over Xmas) upgraded E-ring. I have a beautiful (die-struck, hand carved) wedding ring that is very difficult to coordinate without doing an exact match and so I've had some ring drama the last  years...I decided instead of resetting my old stone to put all my eggs in one basket this time and this stone was hubby's choice and he urged me to consider it. (I was going to pick a smaller one.) He chose very well! 

Here are a few pictures. ( I went a little crazy with the camera when I got it.....) 


Oops- stats on my set are: It's a super ideal cut Brian Gavin Blue (his fluorescent line). 1.65  K vs2 with medium fluorescence, in a platinum fishtail setting from the 1940's, that BGD's bench rehabbed for me, size 6. The blossom wedding ring is Van Craeynest and the 5 stone ring is 1cttw from IDJ in New York that was a present from Mr Bcat a few years ago for Xmas.


----------



## bunnycat

Outside- picks up so many lovely colors everywhere!


----------



## poshmommy

bunnycat said:


> SO lovely poshmommy! I love his claw prongs. How do you like the single cuts in the melee for a halo?



I love the single cuts with this stone!

Congrats on your Brian Gavin upgrade!  It's beautiful!  Isn't he the nicest guy to work with?  He created my original Asscher engagement ring set.


----------



## bunnycat

poshmommy said:


> I love the single cuts with this stone!
> 
> Congrats on your Brian Gavin upgrade!  It's beautiful!  Isn't he the nicest guy to work with?  He created my original Asscher engagement ring set.



The single cuts like like they'd be so nice in this halo styling! But then again, his single cuts are probably as nice as others full cuts, lol!

Thank you so much for the compliment poshmommy! He is super nice! And somehow also, I tend to get Lesley when I've "gotten up to no good" as hubby says, With them. And she's always super easy to work with. So glad you got to keep your lovely original set! I had to turn my old stone in (also BGB) and was so nervous- but dang, I think he outdid himself on this one! I didn't think it could get MORE sparkly than the last one! And his bench did a super job on the refinement of the fishtail. It reminds me now of the fishtail Van Craeynest engagement rings without their heavy (but beautiful) over-complication.


----------



## Karacoco78

Posted mine to play along! 
I got engaged on February 14, 2015 - and married on October 10, 2015. My ring is a Tiffany setting, .89 carat diamond solitaire, color E, VVS1, very good cut. My wedding band is a custom made ring with emerald baguettes and four small diamonds from my husband's mom's family. (My mom always wears emeralds and we're Irish so a nice way to combine both families.)


----------



## Pandoravuitton

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3570936
> 
> My old 2ct engagement ring just got reset  for a new halo style. Ering 2.50ctw. 5 stone plat ring 2ctw.   Love them stacked. Had a spacer between 5 stone and ering because of diamonds hitting each other.



I LOVE this!!! I love it so much I may copy you LOL


----------



## Pandoravuitton

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3570936
> 
> My old 2ct engagement ring just got reset  for a new halo style. Ering 2.50ctw. 5 stone plat ring 2ctw.   Love them stacked. Had a spacer between 5 stone and ering because of diamonds hitting each other.


Can you advise how many ctws the eternity band against your ering is? I just love the way this entire look came together. Have never been a fan of halo rings until now.


----------



## bunnycat

Karacoco78 said:


> Posted mine to play along!
> I got engaged on February 14, 2015 - and married on October 10, 2015. My ring is a Tiffany setting, .89 carat diamond solitaire, color E, VVS1, very good cut. My wedding band is a custom made ring with emerald baguettes and four small diamonds from my husband's mom's family. (My mom always wears emeralds and we're Irish so a nice way to combine both families.)



It's lovely paired with the emeralds and a great size on your hand!


----------



## Karacoco78

bunnycat said:


> It's lovely paired with the emeralds and a great size on your hand!


Thank you!


----------



## kbell

bunnycat said:


> Here's is my very recently (over Xmas) upgraded E-ring. I have a beautiful (die-struck, hand carved) wedding ring that is very difficult to coordinate without doing an exact match and so I've had some ring drama the last  years...I decided instead of resetting my old stone to put all my eggs in one basket this time and this stone was hubby's choice and he urged me to consider it. (I was going to pick a smaller one.) He chose very well!
> 
> Here are a few pictures. ( I went a little crazy with the camera when I got it.....)
> 
> 
> Oops- stats on my set are: It's a super ideal cut Brian Gavin Blue (his fluorescent line). 1.65  K vs2 with medium fluorescence, in a platinum fishtail setting from the 1940's, that BGD's bench rehabbed for me, size 6. The blossom wedding ring is Van Craeynest and the 5 stone ring is 1cttw from IDJ in New York that was a present from Mr Bcat a few years ago for Xmas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574186
> View attachment 3574130
> View attachment 3574132
> View attachment 3574138



LOVE!! I love vintage rings & Van Craeynest bands! I almost bought that same band multiple times... keep putting it in a cart & not checking out - but then I really would be putting the cart before the horse so I wait... lol


----------



## luvprada

Karacoco78 said:


> Posted mine to play along!
> I got engaged on February 14, 2015 - and married on October 10, 2015. My ring is a Tiffany setting, .89 carat diamond solitaire, color E, VVS1, very good cut. My wedding band is a custom made ring with emerald baguettes and four small diamonds from my husband's mom's family. (My mom always wears emeralds and we're Irish so a nice way to combine both families.)



Very beautiful!


----------



## bunnycat

kbell said:


> LOVE!! I love vintage rings & Van Craeynest bands! I almost bought that same band multiple times... keep putting it in a cart & not checking out - but then I really would be putting the cart before the horse so I wait... lol



Thank you kbell! I do love Van C bands, though I find them hard to coordinate with things other than stacking bands. In retrospect, I might have had an easier time if I had picked the one with just flowers all around instead of at column stations, or the column ring that was just column all the way around. This one has a matte finish that is so hard to pair with rings! I am discovering it looks nice with rose gold of most sorts though....so I'll be exploring that some more.


----------



## Eabrego

Lisa-SH said:


> Posting my E-ring again (purchased 6 months ago), together with the newly purchased Tiffany 3.5mm Shared-setting diamond wedding band. Here you go:-
> 
> View attachment 3560781
> View attachment 3560782
> View attachment 3560783
> View attachment 3560784


I'm drooling. She's a stunner! Congrats!


----------



## Eabrego

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, I love that band.


Your band is gorgeous!


----------



## Eabrego

luvprada said:


> Stunning!


Wowza!!!


----------



## petuniaperiwink

Tiffany Soleste


----------



## vanilla_addict

Oh my what a gorgeous eye dropping ring! I wish you could share how it looks worn i bet its stunning 
Wear it in bear of health


----------



## bunnycat

petuniaperiwink said:


> Tiffany Soleste



beautiful! Love the beach shot!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Eabrego said:


> I'm drooling. She's a stunner! Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## petuniaperiwink

vanilla_addict said:


> Oh my what a gorgeous eye dropping ring! I wish you could share how it looks worn i bet its stunning
> Wear it in bear of health


Thank you! I'm getting it resized. I was a little unsure of the shape as I Always had my eyes set on the emerald cut.


----------



## Winterfell

petuniaperiwink said:


> Thank you! I'm getting it resized. I was a little unsure of the shape as I Always had my eyes set on the emerald cut.



Your ring looks gorgeous. I had a step cut and changed to a princess cut and I'm so much happier with the new ring. What made you go with the princess cut in the end?


----------



## petuniaperiwink

Winterfell said:


> Your ring looks gorgeous. I had a step cut and changed to a princess cut and I'm so much happier with the new ring. What made you go with the princess cut in the end?


I had chosen the emerald cut, but he surprised me with the princess cut because he thought it sparkled more and suited me better. Still not sure though!


----------



## Winterfell

petuniaperiwink said:


> I had chosen the emerald cut, but he surprised me with the princess cut because he thought it sparkled more and suited me better. Still not sure though!


I hope you'll love it once it's sized and on your finger. If you really have your heart set on Emerald could you not swap it?


----------



## petuniaperiwink

Excuse my nails and swollen fingers, but I got back the princess cut today and it didn't flatter my finger! The emerald isn't sized properly, but what do you all think?


----------



## petuniaperiwink

Excuse my nails and swollen fingers, but I got back the princess cut today and it didn't flatter my finger! The emerald isn't sized properly, but what do you all think?


----------



## robtee

petuniaperiwink said:


> Excuse my nails and swollen fingers, but I got back the princess cut today and it didn't flatter my finger! The emerald isn't sized properly, but what do you all think?



I also have a princess cut similar to that but I do love the emerald cut better on you. Imo [emoji4] I got mine back in 2009 but as the years go by I find myself loving the emerald cuts. What are the specifics of both the emerald and the princess?


----------



## petuniaperiwink

robtee said:


> I also have a princess cut similar to that but I do love the emerald cut better on you. Imo [emoji4] I got mine back in 2009 but as the years go by I find myself loving the emerald cuts. What are the specifics of both the emerald and the princess?


Yes the princess cut with the halo was beautiful and sparkly, but I don't think the shape flattered my hands. 
Emerald: 1.05, F, VVS1  Princess: 1.04, F, VS2


----------



## lenie

petuniaperiwink said:


> Excuse my nails and swollen fingers, but I got back the princess cut today and it didn't flatter my finger! The emerald isn't sized properly, but what do you all think?



I vote for the emerald cut. It's stunning!


----------



## Winterfell

On your hand I think the emerald shape is slightly more flattering. They are both lovely rimgs and it's just a matter of what you feel you prefer.


----------



## techiegirlow

3.5ct h vvs2


----------



## petuniaperiwink

robtee said:


> I also have a princess cut similar to that but I do love the emerald cut better on you. Imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine back in 2009 but as the years go by I find myself loving the emerald cuts. What are the specifics of both the emerald and the princess?


Yes the princess cut with the halo was beautiful and sparkly, but I don't think it flattered my hands.
Emerald: 1.05, F, VVS1  Princess: 1.04, F, VS2


robtee said:


> I also have a princess cut similar to that but I do love the emerald cut better on you. Imo [emoji4] I got mine back in 2009 but as the years go by I find myself loving the emerald cuts. What are the specifics of both the emerald and the princess?


Do you have a finger shot of your princess cut? I am still torn! I love the emerald cut shape on me, but it lacks the brilliance which the princess cut gives. Can I just keep both! :-P


----------



## bunnycat

petuniaperiwink said:


> Excuse my nails and swollen fingers, but I got back the princess cut today and it didn't flatter my finger! The emerald isn't sized properly, but what do you all think?



One thing I found after having a a halo'd round for the past 5 years, is that I am actually a solitaire kind of girl.  Halos only really look good on me if there is tons of finger coverage (like a halo with sidestones). But a solitaire looks nice on its own and is easily blinged up with eternities or 5 stone rings or other stacking options.

Going a solitaire route in a simple setting would also potentially let you divert some cash to a larger stone.

Also, you'd really do good to make sure you get an ASET image of fancy cuts if you are looking at them to check light performance. They are trickier to pick ones with good performance. You can't go by the number with them.


----------



## Eabrego

petuniaperiwink said:


> Excuse my nails and swollen fingers, but I got back the princess cut today and it didn't flatter my finger! The emerald isn't sized properly, but what do you all think?


I think the Emerald cut suits your finger best. I like how it has more finger coverage on you than the princess cut. However, both are beautiful rings and you can't go wrong with either one. Good luck choosing!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

petuniaperiwink said:


> Yes the princess cut with the halo was beautiful and sparkly, but I don't think it flattered my hands.
> Emerald: 1.05, F, VVS1  Princess: 1.04, F, VS2
> 
> Do you have a finger shot of your princess cut? I am still torn! I love the emerald cut shape on me, but it lacks the brilliance which the princess cut gives. Can I just keep both! :-P



I love the emerald cut. One of my erings is an emerald and it's just my favorite. I just love the big flashes of light it catches. I adore the halo on the emerald too, it's gorgeous and way more flattering to your finger [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

bunnycat said:


> One thing I found after having a a halo'd round for the past 5 years, is that I am actually a solitaire kind of girl.  Halos only really look good on me if there is tons of finger coverage (like a halo with sidestones). But a solitaire looks nice on its own and is easily blinged up with eternities or 5 stone rings or other stacking options.
> 
> Going a solitaire route in a simple setting would also potentially let you divert some cash to a larger stone.
> 
> Also, you'd really do good to make sure you get an ASET image of fancy cuts if you are looking at them to check light performance. They are trickier to pick ones with good performance. You can't go by the number with them.



I agree with you on halos. I love them but they look better on everyone else but me. Solitaires are just so simple and classic. The simplicity of them, makes them so beautiful.


----------



## Eabrego

I upgraded my ring recently. Here she is!


----------



## annika08

Pandoravuitton said:


> Can you advise how many ctws the eternity band against your ering is? I just love the way this entire look came together. Have never been a fan of halo rings until now.


Thanks. lLove the halo, still couldn't help myself but stare at them all together, lol. The eternity is 2.5ctw, the 5 stone is 3ctw. the center of halo is my old 2.10ct  or 2.03ct.


----------



## annika08

I want to share my stack again. If you guys don't mind. Thanks


----------



## cherylc

petuniaperiwink said:


> Excuse my nails and swollen fingers, but I got back the princess cut today and it didn't flatter my finger! The emerald isn't sized properly, but what do you all think?



Emerald all the way!!! Looks so classy and elegant! but full disclosure - princess cut is my least fav cut. [emoji85]


----------



## robtee

petuniaperiwink said:


> Yes the princess cut with the halo was beautiful and sparkly, but I don't think it flattered my hands.
> Emerald: 1.05, F, VVS1  Princess: 1.04, F, VS2
> 
> Do you have a finger shot of your princess cut? I am still torn! I love the emerald cut shape on me, but it lacks the brilliance which the princess cut gives. Can I just keep both! :-P



Sure first pic is on my chubby hand lol The second pic is on my daughters hand[emoji4] Just so you get an idea. However I totally get what your saying I would totally love an emerald cut but I couldn't imagine parting with my princess[emoji4]


----------



## Hurrem1001

bunnycat said:


> Outside- picks up so many lovely colors everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 3574158


Absolutely TDF!


----------



## Hurrem1001

robtee said:


> Sure first pic is on my chubby hand lol The second pic is on my daughters hand[emoji4] Just so you get an idea. However I totally get what your saying I would totally love an emerald cut but I couldn't imagine parting with my princess[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580920
> View attachment 3580921


Beautiful!


----------



## petuniaperiwink

robtee said:


> Sure first pic is on my chubby hand lol The second pic is on my daughters hand[emoji4] Just so you get an idea. However I totally get what your saying I would totally love an emerald cut but I couldn't imagine parting with my princess[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580920
> View attachment 3580921


You and your daughter both have longer fingers so it flatters you well! Gorgeous ring! I am still on the fence. I am not sure if I can part with the brilliance of the princess cut! Can't they just make them rectangular?


----------



## Sparkledolll

petuniaperiwink said:


> Excuse my nails and swollen fingers, but I got back the princess cut today and it didn't flatter my finger! The emerald isn't sized properly, but what do you all think?



I have an emerald cut so I vote for that![emoji6]


----------



## bunnycat

coachlover1000 said:


> Absolutely TDF!



Thank you coachlover for your kind words!


----------



## bunnycat

petuniaperiwink said:


> You and your daughter both have longer fingers so it flatters you well! Gorgeous ring! I am still on the fence. I am not sure if I can part with the brilliance of the princess cut! Can't they just make them rectangular?



There are Square Hearts and Arrows diamonds out there. So you get the sparkle of a round (the most sparkly) with a square shape:

http://www.goodoldgold.com/diamond-search


----------



## petuniaperiwink

Natalie j said:


> I have an emerald cut so I vote for that![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581203


WHOA!!!! Mind if I ask the specs? The one I was looking at was F color.


----------



## Sparkledolll

petuniaperiwink said:


> WHOA!!!! Mind if I ask the specs? The one I was looking at was F color.



Not at all! It's F colour, 2.8 carat center stone and 0.5 carat halo. My finger is size 4.


----------



## petuniaperiwink

Natalie j said:


> Not at all! It's F colour, 2.8 carat center stone and 0.5 carat halo. My finger is size 4.


At some angles, the one I was looking at had a yellow tint. Does yours ever do this? It is what made me unsure! And additionally the flashes vs brilliance. But yours has me sold!


----------



## Sparkledolll

petuniaperiwink said:


> At some angles, the one I was looking at had a yellow tint. Does yours ever do this? It is what made me unsure! And additionally the flashes vs brilliance. But yours has me sold!



Never, My ring has no fluorescence so maybe that makes a difference? Here's a clearer pic taken in sunlight, no filter. Good luck!


----------



## petuniaperiwink

Natalie j said:


> Never, My ring has no fluorescence so maybe that makes a difference? Here's a clearer pic taken in sunlight, no filter. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581254


Gorgeous! Is it the soleste?


----------



## Sparkledolll

petuniaperiwink said:


> Gorgeous! Is it the soleste?



It is custom [emoji16]


----------



## bunnycat

petuniaperiwink said:


> At some angles, the one I was looking at had a yellow tint. Does yours ever do this? It is what made me unsure! And additionally the flashes vs brilliance. But yours has me sold!



If the stone is not graded by GIA or AGS, then the color grade could be inaccurate.



Natalie j said:


> Never, My ring has no fluorescence so maybe that makes a difference? Here's a clearer pic taken in sunlight, no filter. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581254



Fluor can help a stone appear whiter, it does not make a stone appear yellower.


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> Never, My ring has no fluorescence so maybe that makes a difference? Here's a clearer pic taken in sunlight, no filter. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581254



so stunning!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] makes me second guess my own halo oval. lol. i was close to getting an asscher halo but ended up with oval since it appears bigger for its carat size vs step cuts.

if i ever get a second ring (anniversary? haha) i will 100% get a step cut stone.


----------



## Sparkledolll

cherylc said:


> so stunning!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] makes me second guess my own halo oval. lol. i was close to getting an asscher halo but ended up with oval since it appears bigger for its carat size vs step cuts.
> 
> if i ever get a second ring (anniversary? haha) i will 100% get a step cut stone.



No, yours is stunning! If I ever get an upgrade I would go for Oval on a diamond band [emoji6]


----------



## robtee

coachlover1000 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## petuniaperiwink

Natalie j said:


> Never, My ring has no fluorescence so maybe that makes a difference? Here's a clearer pic taken in sunlight, no filter. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581254


Thanks everyone for the advice! I went back today and decided on the emerald (still needs resized!). I also tried the oval but it just wasn't "me".


----------



## chicoleeta

1 month engaged!  I love it so much!
Specs: 1.22ct cushion modified brilliant 'hybrid' ; F color; VVS1; with 1mm microprong halo


----------



## sammytheMUA




----------



## leechiyong

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 3582346


I know you've posted photos before and your ring is gorgeous, but I'm not wearing my contacts and have my phone an inch from my nose, so just noticed, are those double prongs?  Love the detail.


----------



## Winterfell

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 3582346



It's a beautiful oval in your ring looks really white. I like your nail varnish looks great on you.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

This is a promise ring from my boyfriend after 5 years . Engagement ring is unknown yet, but love to share it with you guys! It's from secret wood!


----------



## daisyorange

msheidiann said:


> View attachment 3556420
> 
> 
> My dreams of an upgrade came true today! I'm in awe! 2.10 carat (I color sI2) in a Tiffany style platinum setting. Upgraded from a round 0.96! My 15th wedding anniversary was last month and my 40th birthday in February so my husband thought it was time. Happy occasions to me!
> 
> Size 4.5 ring finger; Tiffany jazz band


Congratulations and  happy birthday wishes in advance. Well deserved. I love your band. It is unique and goes really well your ring.


----------



## daisyorange

girlsweetyyy said:


> This is a promise ring from my boyfriend after 5 years . Engagement ring is unknown yet, but love to share it with you guys! It's from secret wood!


Congratulations! it is a special and a unique one. Let me also tell you this: you are too sweet girl!


----------



## leechiyong

girlsweetyyy said:


> This is a promise ring from my boyfriend after 5 years . Engagement ring is unknown yet, but love to share it with you guys! It's from secret wood!


Such a beautiful and unique ring!  I can't wait to see what type of amazing beauty you'll post for an engagement ring.


----------



## MarieB1

Here is my 1 carat princess, H color, vvs2. Our 10 year anniversary is next year summer and I can't wait for my ring  upgrade!! I will go for a 1.50 or 2 carat round solitaire depending on how it's looks on my finger.


----------



## sammytheMUA

leechiyong said:


> I know you've posted photos before and your ring is gorgeous, but I'm not wearing my contacts and have my phone an inch from my nose, so just noticed, are those double prongs?  Love the detail.



Yes, they are double claw prongs. Thank you ❤️


Winterfell said:


> It's a beautiful oval in your ring looks really white. I like your nail varnish looks great on you.



Thank you ❤️. It's a G color diamond I hardly ever notice a tint of color.


----------



## serremoi

would be better if you asked me first if I had a bf D...: hehe


----------



## msheidiann

daisyorange said:


> Congratulations and  happy birthday wishes in advance. Well deserved. I love your band. It is unique and goes really well your ring.



Thank you so much!!! My band is definitely unique. I adore it!


----------



## FlipDiver

chicoleeta said:


> View attachment 3582126
> 
> View attachment 3582130
> 
> 1 month engaged!  I love it so much!
> Specs: 1.22ct cushion modified brilliant 'hybrid' ; F color; VVS1; with 1mm microprong halo



[emoji7] What are you considering for your wedding band?


----------



## MatAllston

petuniaperiwink said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice! I went back today and decided on the emerald (still needs resized!). I also tried the oval but it just wasn't "me".



The emerald soleste looks so nice on you. Congrats on this stunner. BTW! I love your torque ring too.


----------



## petuniaperiwink

MatAllston said:


> The emerald soleste looks so nice on you. Congrats on this stunner. BTW! I love your torque ring too.


Thank you! I just got it back yesterday from resizing and can't stop staring at it! 
Regarding the torque: I had to cut it off today because my finger swelling refused to go down! It is one of my favorite designs. I also have the necklace.


----------



## MatAllston

petuniaperiwink said:


> Thank you! I just got it back yesterday from resizing and can't stop staring at it!
> Regarding the torque: I had to cut it off today because my finger swelling refused to go down! It is one of my favorite designs. I also have the necklace.



Definitely need pics of your soleste after the resizing. Sorry to hear that the torque hah to be cut off. I bet Tiffany can size it up for you.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

annika08 said:


> I want to share my stack again. If you guys don't mind. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580860


Love the stack!


----------



## Souzie

Posting my EC halo since I've added a wedding band..


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

MatAllston said:


> The Lucida and any other plain Tiffany band are more expensive for sure because you are paying for the name. Here is my 2mm knife edge band.



I thing finally i found a wedding band!!!! I am so excited... what do you think?






I was also at tiffanys but i didnt feel well with the wedding bands. But this one was love from the first moment. Hope you ladies like it too?


----------



## MatAllston

alexahoffmann@m said:


> I thing finally i found a wedding band!!!! I am so excited... what do you think?
> View attachment 3588599
> View attachment 3588601
> View attachment 3588602
> View attachment 3588603
> 
> 
> I was also at tiffanys but i didnt feel well with the wedding bands. But this one was love from the first moment. Hope you ladies like it too?



Your band is beautifull, congrats on finding the one. It looks great as a set or worn alone.


----------



## coconutsboston

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 3582346



Beautiful ring! [emoji7]


----------



## coconutsboston

xsouzie said:


> Posting my EC halo since I've added a wedding band..
> View attachment 3587972
> View attachment 3587973



This shape looks great on you!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Just wanted to add my EC. Thanks for letting share [emoji4]


----------



## CupcakesandChanel

Here's mine!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

tallchinadoll said:


> Here's mine!



That looks beautiful on you! Are the two rope bands added or are they apart of the setting? Very unique ring [emoji4]


----------



## CupcakesandChanel

Cyanide Rose said:


> That looks beautiful on you! Are the two rope bands added or are they apart of the setting? Very unique ring [emoji4]


Shhh, I have size 3.75 fingers and my wedding band was off getting resized at the time. My engagement ring is a little heavy [first world problems] so I sandwiched it between two midi rings from Claire's. My fingers are tiny enough that they fit like real rings!

Unpictured: when the rings turned my finger green after two weeks. Thankfully I got my wedding band back shortly!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Oh no, Well you ring is quite lovely.  I [emoji173] the halos [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

tallchinadoll said:


> Here's mine!



You have to share a photo with your permanent band with us [emoji4]


----------



## CupcakesandChanel

Cyanide Rose said:


> You have to share a photo with your permanent band with us [emoji4]


Here it is! And thanks, I love the double halo too.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

tallchinadoll said:


> Here it is! And thanks, I love the double halo too.


Amazing! I adore your EC ring, it must sparkles like crazy [emoji5]


----------



## lvly808

I just got a new setting and some diamond bands on each side. Married 16 years in March it was time for a change [emoji12]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just wanted to add my EC. Thanks for letting share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591301



Wow!  
Look at those sapphires


----------



## petuniaperiwink

xsouzie said:


> Posting my EC halo since I've added a wedding band..
> View attachment 3587972
> View attachment 3587973


Your ring is gorgeous! Do you notice a horizontal stripe of the shank at certain angles due to the clearness? I am seeing this with mine and wondering if this is common among EC or the way mine was cut.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow!
> Look at those sapphires



Thanks so much wee drop o bush. I [emoji173] the ring in your avatar.  It's gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much wee drop o bush. I [emoji173] the ring in your avatar.  It's gorgeous [emoji4]



Thank you, I love coloured gemstones


----------



## wee drop o bush

@Cyanide Rose a more recent picture of my e-ring  


I'm European, we love coloured gemstone engagement rings over here


----------



## Cyanide Rose

wee drop o bush said:


> @Cyanide Rose a more recent picture of my e-ring
> View attachment 3595603
> 
> I'm European, we love coloured gemstone engagement rings over here



Those rubies are so yummy [emoji173] Your wedding set is quite lovely. Those rubies really catch your eye.  So beautiful and truly unique [emoji4]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks @Cyanide Rose the rubies almost seem to glow in certain light conditions


----------



## msGrn

Here's my engagement ring and wedding band. We'll be celebrating our 10 year anniversary this year.


----------



## cafecreme15

petuniaperiwink said:


> Excuse my nails and swollen fingers, but I got back the princess cut today and it didn't flatter my finger! The emerald isn't sized properly, but what do you all think?


My preference is definitely for the emerald cut!


----------



## Winterfell

msGrn said:


> Here's my engagement ring and wedding band. We'll be celebrating our 10 year anniversary this year.



Is your diamond a princess cut? I love how it looks with your wedding band,


----------



## msGrn

Winterfell said:


> Is your diamond a princess cut? I love how it looks with your wedding band,



Thanks! Yes, it's princess cut. We actually had to get the wedding band made since my engagement ring band is euro style.


----------



## xbabii

Here's mine! 

View attachment 3600823


----------



## MR1005

xbabii said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 3600823



Your ring is stunning. Do you mind sharing the specs? Congrats on your engagement!!!!


----------



## leechiyong

xbabii said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 3600823


Beautiful!  Love everything about the setting.


----------



## xbabii

MR1005 said:


> Your ring is stunning. Do you mind sharing the specs? Congrats on your engagement!!!!



Thank you!! It's 1.26 ct G color VS1 and very good cut and platinum on size 5 finger!


----------



## xbabii

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Love everything about the setting.



Thank you!


----------



## chicoleeta

Xymox said:


> Congratulations! Your ring looks sooo beautiful!


Sorry!  Totally went missing for awhile! Haha thank you so much! I just can't stop staring at it!


----------



## chicoleeta

FlipDiver said:


> [emoji7] What are you considering for your wedding band?


Oops sorry!  I need figure out how to turn on my notifications!  But I'm not sure what I want for my band!  The jeweler made a matching bubble band when they made my engagement ring,  but I'm not sure if I want to go with the matching band,  or just go with a simple diamond eternity band.  I haven't tried them on yet so can't imagine how it would look!


----------



## Aastha22

Here's mine!


----------



## Zhao

My first post on here! I'm still so in love with my Harry Winston engagement ring!


----------



## johnssweetie

Here's mine! Married 21 years [emoji173]️


----------



## MR1005

Zhao said:


> My first post on here! I'm still so in love with my Harry Winston engagement ring!
> View attachment 3604087
> View attachment 3604088
> View attachment 3604089



Your ring is stunning!


----------



## MR1005

johnssweetie said:


> View attachment 3604104
> 
> 
> Here's mine! Married 21 years [emoji173]️



Beautiful! And congrats on 21 years of marriage!


----------



## ap.

Are HW your (and your intended's) initials or is this an outright logoed engagement ring?  



Zhao said:


> My first post on here! I'm still so in love with my Harry Winston engagement ring!
> View attachment 3604087
> View attachment 3604088
> View attachment 3604089


----------



## Zhao

apey_grapey said:


> Are HW your (and your intended's) initials or is this an outright logoed engagement ring?



It's just their classic logo ring. But HW also means husband and wife which I thought is super romantic


----------



## Zhao

MR1005 said:


> Your ring is stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Winterfell

johnssweetie said:


> View attachment 3604104
> 
> 
> Here's mine! Married 21 years [emoji173]️


Beautiful rings the emerald solitaire and the wedding band look stunning together.


----------



## 26Alexandra

We are getting married May 6th. 
We just got our wedding bands. 






I don't know how to wear mine. 
If I wear them together, it doesn't do my e-ring justice. 
What do you think?


----------



## missie1

26Alexandra said:


> We are getting married May 6th.
> We just got our wedding bands.
> View attachment 3609393
> 
> View attachment 3609394
> 
> View attachment 3609395
> 
> I don't know how to wear mine.
> If I wear them together, it doesn't do my e-ring justice.
> What do you think?


Congrats on your wedding.  They both are beautiful but I'm not a fan of them together.  I like the band as hand ring.  Maybe micro pave band with the e-ring


----------



## Winterfell

26Alexandra said:


> We are getting married May 6th.
> We just got our wedding bands.
> View attachment 3609393
> 
> View attachment 3609394
> 
> View attachment 3609395
> 
> I don't know how to wear mine.
> If I wear them together, it doesn't do my e-ring justice.
> What do you think?



I think adding one of those thin spacer bands between the diamond band and the engagement ring would make all the difference. Beautiful rings very classy looking.


----------



## wee drop o bush

missie1 said:


> Congrats on your wedding.  They both are beautiful but I'm not a fan of them together.  I like the band as hand ring.  Maybe micro pave band with the e-ring



Agreed, both rings are so beautiful that they cancel out the impact of each other. A plain platinum wedding ring would ensure the sole focus would be upon your stunning e-ring, the diamond band would look beautiful as a right hand ring. Many congratulations and best wishes upon your upcoming nuptials


----------



## Lizziejayney

2.41 ct ceylon sapphire with diamonds set in platinum. I love bags and rings!! My engagement ring is my favourite


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lizziejayney said:


> View attachment 3609681
> 
> 
> 2.41 ct ceylon sapphire with diamonds set in platinum. I love bags and rings!! My engagement ring is my favourite



Beautiful 
I adore Sapphires 
Could you post more pictures?


----------



## 26Alexandra

Thank you all for the good advice!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Texas star-cut blue topaz (official gem of Texas). DH added a row of 7 diamonds wrapping it on one side when we got married. Styled in this photo with two sterling and CZ stack rings and my great aunt's vintage sterling floral band. 

Wonderful thread BTW!


----------



## vinotastic

I love looking at all the lovely photos!  Felt compared to share!!  Mine is a fancy intense yellow diamond with a custom 5 stone setting.  Photo is old (picked it for the lighting) and shows two heirloom bands I wear.  My husband gave me a rose gold VCA perlee band to for our 10 year dating anniversary and was added to the stack




However, he just gave me an emerald cut eternity band that I am in love with but cannot wear with my original set.  Any advice from those who wear their engagement rings on their right hands or balance two between hands?


----------



## BluJai

Hey y'all! I love this thread. Well, shamefully, I've been engaged more than a few times. I didn't want anything similar to what I've had in the past & I love the stacked look, so...


----------



## Nymf

Nothing shameful about that, I love your stacked rings!!!!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Nothing fancy as I have short fingers. Just VCA Perlee thin band with the engagement ring designed  based on inspirations gathered from Google and my favorite flower - tulip.


----------



## leechiyong

bunnyNwife said:


> Nothing fancy as I have short fingers. Just VCA Perlee thin band with the engagement ring designed  based on inspirations gathered from Google and my favorite flower - tulip.
> 
> View attachment 3614130
> 
> View attachment 3614131
> View attachment 3614132


Love the setting!  Tulips are my favorite as well.


----------



## GayleLV

After a rough past...hmmm... 4 1/2 ish years, I'd say... God bestowed upon me the man of my dreams, my true soulmate. He recently proposed to me and of course, I said yes. Wanted to share my joy with everyone, so here is my beautiful ring . (Full and close up - same pic, lol).


----------



## Canturi lover

GayleLV said:


> After a rough past...hmmm... 4 1/2 ish years, I'd say... God bestowed upon me the man of my dreams, my true soulmate. He recently proposed to me and of course, I said yes. Wanted to share my joy with everyone, so here is my beautiful ring . (Full and close up - same pic, lol).
> View attachment 3615963
> 
> View attachment 3615964



Congratulations to you both. Your ring is beautiful.


----------



## BluJai

GayleLV said:


> After a rough past...hmmm... 4 1/2 ish years, I'd say... God bestowed upon me the man of my dreams, my true soulmate. He recently proposed to me and of course, I said yes. Wanted to share my joy with everyone, so here is my beautiful ring . (Full and close up - same pic, lol).
> View attachment 3615963
> 
> View attachment 3615964



Congratulations! Blessings to you both!


----------



## OhKae

This is mine, my fiancé and I went to try it on (I designed it myself) the other day! I'm so excited to get it, we came to an agreement that I can pick out my ring but when he proposes HAS to be a surprise so I can't know exactly when it's going to happen. We're high school sweethearts and have been together for 5 years ❤


----------



## MR1005

GayleLV said:


> After a rough past...hmmm... 4 1/2 ish years, I'd say... God bestowed upon me the man of my dreams, my true soulmate. He recently proposed to me and of course, I said yes. Wanted to share my joy with everyone, so here is my beautiful ring . (Full and close up - same pic, lol).
> View attachment 3615963
> 
> View attachment 3615964



Beautiful ring! Many happy wishes for your life together with the man of your dreams!


----------



## MR1005

OhKae said:


> This is mine, my fiancé and I went to try it on (I designed it myself) the other day! I'm so excited to get it, we came to an agreement that I can pick out my ring but when he proposes HAS to be a surprise so I can't know exactly when it's going to happen. We're high school sweethearts and have been together for 5 years [emoji173]



That ring looks stunning, elegant and classy!


----------



## justthefacts

OhKae said:


> This is mine, my fiancé and I went to try it on (I designed it myself) the other day! I'm so excited to get it, we came to an agreement that I can pick out my ring but when he proposes HAS to be a surprise so I can't know exactly when it's going to happen. We're high school sweethearts and have been together for 5 years [emoji173]



I love that idea of designing it yourself with him proposing as a surprise.


----------



## OhKae

MR1005 said:


> That ring looks stunning, elegant and classy!


Thank you so much❤


----------



## OhKae

justthefacts said:


> I love that idea of designing it yourself with him proposing as a surprise.


Me too! It's untraditional but it works for us


----------



## Sweetblessings56

Here's mine!!


----------



## barbie_86

Some seriously fabulous rings on here! 
I have a 0.66TCW diamond cluster in platinum. Clusters get a LOT of hate, but, it' what I always wanted. I found my dream ring at a UK chain store, which OH proposed with, and we then had it copied in platinum with much higher quality stones. Got  a bit of criticism from some jewellers (kept saying that for our budget we could get a really nice solitaire/halo; and while I love those in their own right, they aren't the ring of my dreams, you know?)
Anyhoo, here it is! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wedding band is curved, platinum with a teensy 0.16ct of diamonds.


----------



## wee drop o bush

All beautiful rings


----------



## leechiyong

barbie_86 said:


> Some seriously fabulous rings on here!
> I have a 0.66TCW diamond cluster in platinum. Clusters get a LOT of hate, but, it' what I always wanted. I found my dream ring at a UK chain store, which OH proposed with, and we then had it copied in platinum with much higher quality stones. Got  a bit of criticism from some jewellers (kept saying that for our budget we could get a really nice solitaire/halo; and while I love those in their own right, they aren't the ring of my dreams, you know?)
> Anyhoo, here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616391
> 
> Wedding band is curved, platinum with a teensy 0.16ct of diamonds.


I love how unique it is!  It's so stunning with the shape and halo.  You have to go for what makes your heart sing and that's amazing.  Definitely a piece to want to wear every morning when you wake up.


----------



## barbie_86

leechiyong said:


> I love how unique it is!  It's so stunning with the shape and halo.  You have to go for what makes your heart sing and that's amazing.  Definitely a piece to want to wear every morning when you wake up.



Aww thank you! It can get annoying sometimes almost having to 'defend' my choice, but I just always imagined an antique-style floral cluster with a halo. When I came across my original ring I was like 'this is it!' 

At some point I'd like a pear solitaire ring for my right hand, but not desperate at the moment as I have rather a lot of jewellery lol


----------



## itsmree

Sweetblessings56 said:


> Here's mine!!


thats so pretty


----------



## itsmree

barbie_86 said:


> Some seriously fabulous rings on here!
> I have a 0.66TCW diamond cluster in platinum. Clusters get a LOT of hate, but, it' what I always wanted. I found my dream ring at a UK chain store, which OH proposed with, and we then had it copied in platinum with much higher quality stones. Got  a bit of criticism from some jewellers (kept saying that for our budget we could get a really nice solitaire/halo; and while I love those in their own right, they aren't the ring of my dreams, you know?)
> Anyhoo, here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616391
> 
> Wedding band is curved, platinum with a teensy 0.16ct of diamonds.


i love it, it almost looks like a flower, beautiful!


----------



## itsmree

OhKae said:


> This is mine, my fiancé and I went to try it on (I designed it myself) the other day! I'm so excited to get it, we came to an agreement that I can pick out my ring but when he proposes HAS to be a surprise so I can't know exactly when it's going to happen. We're high school sweethearts and have been together for 5 years ❤


so beautiful!!!!


----------



## barbie_86

itsmree said:


> i love it, it almost looks like a flower, beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## justthefacts

Sweetblessings56 said:


> Here's mine!!



That is fabulous.  Do you mind sharing the specs and designer?


----------



## luxlover

No one ever told me diamonds were so hard to capture in photos... 

P.S. Sorry about the fingerprint marks, I keep forgetting and touching the stone.


----------



## missie1

Sweetblessings56 said:


> Here's mine!!


I absolutely love this ring.  Simply beautiful.  What are the specs


----------



## LovingLV81

I am a upgrader .. here is my 10 yr anniversary ring . [emoji183] GIA 1.70 ctw elongated cushion brilliant . The setting is by A.Jaffe . Size 5 finger and my wedding band is a 3 mm platinum from Tiffany's. Hope you enjoy the view ! I am in love with all the beautiful rings here !


----------



## Peppi1975

OhKae said:


> This is mine, my fiancé and I went to try it on (I designed it myself) the other day! I'm so excited to get it, we came to an agreement that I can pick out my ring but when he proposes HAS to be a surprise so I can't know exactly when it's going to happen. We're high school sweethearts and have been together for 5 years ❤



Good job designing this beauty. Look absolutely stunning on you! Do share when IT happens


----------



## Peppi1975

Sweetblessings56 said:


> Here's mine!!



Love, love, love it in a three ring setup. And it does look great by itself.


----------



## debssx3

OhKae said:


> This is mine, my fiancé and I went to try it on (I designed it myself) the other day! I'm so excited to get it, we came to an agreement that I can pick out my ring but when he proposes HAS to be a surprise so I can't know exactly when it's going to happen. We're high school sweethearts and have been together for 5 years [emoji173]



Same!! I just designed mine myself a few days ago but it has to be a surprise when he does it!! Lol can't wait


----------



## thelvlover

Two pictures taken with different lightning.  Setting is by Gabrielle & Co.


----------



## cafecreme15

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3619135
> 
> View attachment 3619136
> View attachment 3619137
> 
> 
> No one ever told me diamonds were so hard to capture in photos...
> 
> P.S. Sorry about the fingerprint marks, I keep forgetting and touching the stone.


This is GORGEOUS! Would you mind telling us your ring size and diamond specs?


----------



## BPC

Love all the halos here. I'm considering resetting mine but just can't make up my mind.
My Sholdt semi-bezel with a 2.52 GIA G, VS2,excellent cut diamond.


----------



## kbell

BPC said:


> Love all the halos here. I'm considering resetting mine but just can't make up my mind.
> My Sholdt semi-bezel with a 2.52 GIA G, VS2,excellent cut diamond.
> 
> View attachment 3621280



I love this... different yet classic! Halos do look so pretty on others but I've always been a solitaire girl. I'm considering halo'ing a right hand ring though.


----------



## kkfiregirl

thelvlover said:


> Two pictures taken with different lightning.  Setting is by Gabrielle & Co.



Took my breath away. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kkfiregirl

26Alexandra said:


> We are getting married May 6th.
> We just got our wedding bands.
> View attachment 3609393
> 
> View attachment 3609394
> 
> View attachment 3609395
> 
> I don't know how to wear mine.
> If I wear them together, it doesn't do my e-ring justice.
> What do you think?



You can wear them on different days.


----------



## BPC

kbell said:


> I love this... different yet classic! Halos do look so pretty on others but I've always been a solitaire girl. I'm considering halo'ing a right hand ring though.


Thank you. I've also always been a solitare girl. But I'm getting bored..lol..


----------



## kemilia

BPC said:


> Love all the halos here. I'm considering resetting mine but just can't make up my mind.
> My Sholdt semi-bezel with a 2.52 GIA G, VS2,excellent cut diamond.
> 
> View attachment 3621280


Your ring is different and unique, I would stay with it.


----------



## bluuntley

He picked this out all by himself, needless to say I was impressed lol


----------



## chessmont

Beautiful!  What kind of stone is it?  Nice color to it (or is it a diamond and I am seeing things?)


----------



## bluuntley

chessmont said:


> Beautiful!  What kind of stone is it?  Nice color to it (or is it a diamond and I am seeing things?)


it's a peach sapphire


----------



## chessmont

It's gorgeous!


----------



## leechiyong

bluuntley said:


> He picked this out all by himself, needless to say I was impressed lol
> 
> View attachment 3626440


Such a beauty!  Best wishes!


----------



## bunnycat

bluuntley said:


> He picked this out all by himself, needless to say I was impressed lol
> 
> View attachment 3626440



It's lovely in rose gold! Congrats!


----------



## Docjeun

kemilia said:


> Your ring is different and unique, I would stay with it.


I agree!


----------



## jmonster

All of these rings look amazing


----------



## MillerRocks

bluuntley said:


> He picked this out all by himself, needless to say I was impressed lol
> 
> View attachment 3626440


Wow! So unique!  It seems as though its burning a flame inside of it.


----------



## wee drop o bush

bluuntley said:


> He picked this out all by himself, needless to say I was impressed lol
> 
> View attachment 3626440



Beautiful,  any chance of more photos? I'd love to see what it looks like when worn


----------



## bluuntley

wee drop o bush said:


> Beautiful,  any chance of more photos? I'd love to see what it looks like when worn



Here's one of it on


----------



## wee drop o bush

bluuntley said:


> Here's one of it on
> 
> View attachment 3628378



A beautiful, unique ring. Congratulations


----------



## FlipDiver

bluuntley said:


> Here's one of it on
> 
> View attachment 3628378



So pretty, similar to my morganite and rose gold ring - have you ever compared the two stones?


----------



## ap.

bluuntley said:


> Here's one of it on
> 
> View attachment 3628378



Wow!  That is a beautiful ring.  Kudos to your fiance for picking this stone. Everything works perfectly - the proportion, the color of the sapphire with the metal.


----------



## bluuntley

FlipDiver said:


> So pretty, similar to my morganite and rose gold ring - have you ever compared the two stones?



That was originally the gemstone I hate hinted towards! I just loved the combination with the rose gold, they look very similar!


----------



## sscott06

My halo...4.5 carat rounds diamond halo.


----------



## PurpleShopaholic

I posted mine in my profile pic!


----------



## Rhl2987

OhKae said:


> This is mine, my fiancé and I went to try it on (I designed it myself) the other day! I'm so excited to get it, we came to an agreement that I can pick out my ring but when he proposes HAS to be a surprise so I can't know exactly when it's going to happen. We're high school sweethearts and have been together for 5 years ❤


So pretty. You look gorgeous in your profile picture!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Here is mine! My fiancée didn't like any of the engagement rings that he saw so he custom designed this. I love it!!! Getting married in May and we've been together for 6 years now.


----------



## mugenprincess

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is mine! My fiancée didn't like any of the engagement rings that he saw so he custom designed this. I love it!!! Getting married in May and we've been together for 6 years now.



That is so gorgeous and unique! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## leechiyong

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is mine! My fiancée didn't like any of the engagement rings that he saw so he custom designed this. I love it!!! Getting married in May and we've been together for 6 years now.


What a beautiful ring!  Best wishes!


----------



## Nl404

Married for almost 2 years
-round cut, F color, VVS1, 2ct


----------



## cmm62

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is mine! My fiancée didn't like any of the engagement rings that he saw so he custom designed this. I love it!!! Getting married in May and we've been together for 6 years now.



Stunning! Love ovals [emoji175]


----------



## gee_gee

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is mine! My fiancée didn't like any of the engagement rings that he saw so he custom designed this. I love it!!! Getting married in May and we've been together for 6 years now.



Wow!! Your ring is so beautiful!!  love that its something a little different!!


----------



## mar4712

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is mine! My fiancée didn't like any of the engagement rings that he saw so he custom designed this. I love it!!! Getting married in May and we've been together for 6 years now.


Your ring is stunning. It's wonderful to have a one-of-a-kind!  I'm a huge fan of oval stones [emoji7] Enjoy!


----------



## Docjeun

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is mine! My fiancée didn't like any of the engagement rings that he saw so he custom designed this. I love it!!! Getting married in May and we've been together for 6 years now.


Beautiful!  I love ovals too, my original wedding set is an oval center with bagets on each side and then a matching band with three bagets going across the top.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Zhao said:


> My first post on here! I'm still so in love with my Harry Winston engagement ring!
> View attachment 3604087
> View attachment 3604088
> View attachment 3604089



Ring twin [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (my wedding band is different though)...I'm new to tPF, let me see if I can post a pic of my set.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm very sentimental, and the HW SA got us by saying that the HW could also stand for husband and wife--such perfect built in marketing for an engagement ring.  It can also stand for "hot wifey," "huge winner," "happy wifey,"--the options are endless [emoji3][emoji23]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Lizziejayney said:


> View attachment 3609681
> 
> 
> 2.41 ct ceylon sapphire with diamonds set in platinum. I love bags and rings!! My engagement ring is my favourite



Your ering is GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## kemilia

mugenprincess said:


> That is so gorgeous and unique! Congrats on your engagement!


Ditto! Love that ring--very different-- and congrats on your engagement too!


----------



## ashlie

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3619135
> 
> View attachment 3619136
> View attachment 3619137
> 
> 
> No one ever told me diamonds were so hard to capture in photos...
> 
> P.S. Sorry about the fingerprint marks, I keep forgetting and touching the stone.



I'm in love with your ring!! Would you mind sharing the specs? It's stunning. Especially on you!!!


----------



## Canturi lover

So beautiful and unique.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Upgraded to a Simon G band for my birthday! Moved my solitaire over.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion




----------



## PinkPeonies

My perfectly imperfect ring. There is an inclusion that comes up to the table of the stone and I find it so stunning. I wish I had a loupe so I can look at it properly. 

It's a slight champagne but it's a little  bit of a chameleon in different light, as sometimes it looks pinkish. 

I wanted something a little different but didn't want to hate it a few years later so I went with a classic solitaire and added a starburst one side halo in rose gold. So I can wear them separate if I ever started to hate the halo. So far though, can't not wear them together, so inlove with it. 

It's only been a month and the endless questions about weddings is giving me hives and anxiety ‍♀️


----------



## wee drop o bush

PinkPeonies said:


> My perfectly imperfect ring. There is an inclusion that comes up to the table of the stone and I find it so stunning. I wish I had a loupe so I can look at it properly.
> 
> It's a slight champagne but it's a little  bit of a chameleon in different light, as sometimes it looks pinkish.
> 
> I wanted something a little different but didn't want to hate it a few years later so I went with a classic solitaire and added a starburst one side halo in rose gold. So I can wear them separate if I ever started to hate the halo. So far though, can't not wear them together, so inlove with it.
> 
> It's only been a month and the endless questions about weddings is giving me hives and anxiety ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 3639780
> 
> View attachment 3639781



Oh WOW!  
I love that it's different.


----------



## leechiyong

PinkPeonies said:


> My perfectly imperfect ring. There is an inclusion that comes up to the table of the stone and I find it so stunning. I wish I had a loupe so I can look at it properly.
> 
> It's a slight champagne but it's a little  bit of a chameleon in different light, as sometimes it looks pinkish.
> 
> I wanted something a little different but didn't want to hate it a few years later so I went with a classic solitaire and added a starburst one side halo in rose gold. So I can wear them separate if I ever started to hate the halo. So far though, can't not wear them together, so inlove with it.
> 
> It's only been a month and the endless questions about weddings is giving me hives and anxiety ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 3639780
> 
> View attachment 3639781


Gorgeous!!!  What a lovely ring!

As for the wedding (and planning), it'll all turn out beautiful, it always does, and the important thing is your marriage.  People ask because they want to share your joy.  Best wishes!


----------



## merekat703




----------



## PursePassionLV

So in love [emoji173]️ 10 yr upgrade. Keep the husband upgrade the diamond [emoji177][emoji183]


----------



## Winterfell

PursePassionLV said:


> So in love [emoji173]️ 10 yr upgrade. Keep the husband upgrade the diamond [emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> View attachment 3654317



Gorgeous - are the bands also radiant cuts?


----------



## PursePassionLV

Winterfell said:


> Gorgeous - are the bands also radiant cuts?



Yes the bands are radiant cuts as well. I had to wait quite a long time to get the quality of radiant side stones. I was just as excited when I saw them as when I saw the center stone! I had 2 left over from the set and am having them made into earrings. Even my husband said wow when he pulled the set out and gave them to me at the jewelers. I love it though because I can just wear the wedding band and it is super comfy and still a stunner when I'm playing in the yard with the kids. [emoji173]️


----------



## meazar

PursePassionLV said:


> So in love [emoji173]️ 10 yr upgrade. Keep the husband upgrade the diamond [emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> View attachment 3654317



Gorgeous!  Stats?


----------



## Winterfell

PursePassionLV said:


> Yes the bands are radiant cuts as well. I had to wait quite a long time to get the quality of radiant side stones. I was just as excited when I saw them as when I saw the center stone! I had 2 left over from the set and am having them made into earrings. Even my husband said wow when he pulled the set out and gave them to me at the jewelers. I love it though because I can just wear the wedding band and it is super comfy and still a stunner when I'm playing in the yard with the kids. [emoji173]️



Thanks for your reply. They are beautiful rings and as you say you can just wear the wedding band alone and it's stunning as a standalone ring. I've got a fairly large princess cut engagement ring - a wedding band like yours would look very nice with it!


----------



## PursePassionLV

meazar said:


> Gorgeous!  Stats?



Center stone is Radiant 4.6ct and each side stone is a little under .5ct all g vs2 so right around 12ct total.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

View attachment 3659700

Not a great pic but I just received it and couldn't wait to share my excitement [emoji4]


----------



## beastofthefields

msGrn said:


> Here's my engagement ring and wedding band. We'll be celebrating our 10 year anniversary this year.


beautiful x


----------



## kbell

Tryingtobegood said:


> View attachment 3659693
> 
> Not a great pic but I just received it and couldn't wait to share my excitement [emoji4]



Beautiful! Classic solitaires are my fave - Congrats!!


----------



## beastofthefields

This is my engagment ring set, all 3 belonged to my Grandmother and she passed away 25 years ago, so I don't have any credentials on what they are exactly,  getting them valued soon


----------



## Tryingtobegood

kbell said:


> Beautiful! Classic solitaires are my fave - Congrats!!


Thank you! I'm over the moon and already researching wedding rings that will match


----------



## kbell

beastofthefields said:


> This is my engagment ring set, all 3 belonged to my Grandmother and she passed away 25 years ago, so I don't have any credentials on what they are exactly,  getting them valued soon



Regardless of appraisal value they're already priceless since they were your Grandmothers!


----------



## beastofthefields

kbell said:


> Regardless of appraisal value they're already priceless since they were your Grandmothers!


thanks hun xxxx


----------



## Newchanel

Tryingtobegood said:


> View attachment 3659700
> 
> Not a great pic but I just received it and couldn't wait to share my excitement [emoji4]



It's a great pic. The diamond is so sparkly!


----------



## superkathy

Don't have one yet but we've been shopping for one.... Almost decided on this Cartier one but it's hard to get the size I want without going wayyy over budget... Basically either this or a larger princess cut diamond (from a less expensive retailer) in halo setting. I don't understand why Cartier has no smaller princess cut diamonds  It's so hard to decide!


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Newchanel said:


> It's a great pic. The diamond is so sparkly!


Thank you! Can I be conceited and say it looks even better in person? hehe!


----------



## Winterfell

Tryingtobegood said:


> Thank you! Can I be conceited and say it looks even better in person? hehe!



Definitely you can! It looks a beautiful ring - you should post some picture wearing it would love to see them


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Winterfell said:


> Definitely you can! It looks a beautiful ring - you should post some picture wearing it would love to see them



Thank you! You guys are so kind! [emoji7] I'm just going to say what has been said here a million times before....diamonds are bloody hard to photograph!


----------



## Winterfell

Tryingtobegood said:


> Thank you! You guys are so kind! [emoji7] I'm just going to say what has been said here a million times before....diamonds are bloody hard to photograph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660778
> View attachment 3660779



That's a beautiful diamond very white. They are tricky to photograph I agree. Congratulations on your engagement.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Winterfell said:


> That's a beautiful diamond very white. They are tricky to photograph I agree. Congratulations on your engagement.


Thanks Winterfell! I should clarify that I've been married for 11 years  Solitaire rings are not a popular choice in my culture (we are more about yellow gold jewellery....LOTS of it...lol) , so I didn't get one back then. But I've always loved how they look. My husband got me this one for my 35th birthday this year... and he did really well!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

superkathy said:


> Don't have one yet but we've been shopping for one.... Almost decided on this Cartier one but it's hard to get the size I want without going wayyy over budget... Basically either this or a larger princess cut diamond (from a less expensive retailer) in halo setting. I don't understand why Cartier has no smaller princess cut diamonds  It's so hard to decide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659776



Did you ask them to look into their computer inventory? If there are any available, they might be able to have it shipped to the store for you to look at. Just a suggestion. I've never shopped at Cartier before, but I know Tiffany would do this for you.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Lovely rings!!

After breaking my jewellery box I've spent most of today trying to organise my loose jewellery (the stuff I don't keep in individual boxes).

I thought I'd share my diamond rings on this thread. Below is a focused picture of most of my diamond rings. 

There's also another picture of some of my other unboxed rings and earrings. It's a bit messy to organise; I'm going to try get some foam and design inserts to store things better. Clever storage/organisation ideas welcome!


----------



## Valencia-1

Here is my engagement ring


----------



## seccrenicche

Vintage ring, circa 1950s. It is a round cut diamond with tapered baguettes on the side. However the prongs make it look also like a princess cut IMHO. I absolutely adore it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have posted my set before but since we are celebrating our 8th (Lucky number for us Asians) wedding anniversary this month, my engagement ring deserves a moment in the spotlight.[emoji7]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

seccrenicche said:


> View attachment 3661863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage ring, circa 1950s. It is a round cut diamond with tapered baguettes on the side. However the prongs make it look also like a princess cut IMHO. I absolutely adore it!



Beautiful vintage ring [emoji173] It looks amazing on you! What size is your finger? The coverage is really nice. I'm biased I guess, because I just adore vintage pieces [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Chinese Warrior said:


> I have posted my set before but since we are celebrating our 8th (Lucky number for us Asians) wedding anniversary this month, my engagement ring deserves a moment in the spotlight.[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661906



What a lovely set, Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Miss_Dawn said:


> Lovely rings!!
> 
> After breaking my jewellery box I've spent most of today trying to organise my loose jewellery (the stuff I don't keep in individual boxes).
> 
> I thought I'd share my diamond rings on this thread. Below is a focused picture of most of my diamond rings.
> 
> There's also another picture of some of my other unboxed rings and earrings. It's a bit messy to organise; I'm going to try get some foam and design inserts to store things better. Clever storage/organisation ideas welcome!



I really really really love all your colored stone rings!!!!! Do you wear them regularly?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Cyanide Rose said:


> What a lovely set, Congratulations [emoji4]



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chinese Warrior said:


> I really really really love all your colored stone rings!!!!! Do you wear them regularly?



Thank you so much I love your engagement ring; congratulations on your anniversary!

Yes, I wear most of my rings on rotation. If you zoom in, there's a ruby ring and a sapphire ring in the box at the back that need more wear. The ones that get worn most are probably on the diamond side, and the pink emerald (Morganite) and the ceylon sapphires in the front of the coloured side.
I like colour coordinating when feasible!


----------



## seccrenicche

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful vintage ring [emoji173] It looks amazing on you! What size is your finger? The coverage is really nice. I'm biased I guess, because I just adore vintage pieces [emoji4]


Thanks! Finger size is 5.75


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Tryingtobegood said:


> Thank you! You guys are so kind! [emoji7] I'm just going to say what has been said here a million times before....diamonds are bloody hard to photograph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660778
> View attachment 3660779



Beautiful !


----------



## deltalady

I'm celebrating our 10th anniversary in a few weeks so here are my newly cleaned rings


----------



## oliviashops

Got engaged three weeks ago while on vacation  

Center stone is a 1ct super ideal round cut with two smaller stones on the side. Total 1.5ct. The ring itself has smaller diamonds all the way around. Conflict free as well!


----------



## Canturi lover

oliviashops said:


> Got engaged three weeks ago while on vacation
> 
> Center stone is a 1ct super ideal round cut with two smaller stones on the side. Total 1.5ct. The ring itself has smaller diamonds all the way around. Conflict free as well!



Congratulations on your engagement. Your ring is beautiful.


----------



## BagLady1122

Rhl2987 said:


> Here is mine! My fiancée didn't like any of the engagement rings that he saw so he custom designed this. I love it!!! Getting married in May and we've been together for 6 years now.


Gorgeous


----------



## Docjeun

seccrenicche said:


> View attachment 3661863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage ring, circa 1950s. It is a round cut diamond with tapered baguettes on the side. However the prongs make it look also like a princess cut IMHO. I absolutely adore it!


Beautiful and classic, my original wedding ring is similar but my daughter has the same as yours.


----------



## laurineg1

Miss_Dawn said:


> Lovely rings!!
> 
> After breaking my jewellery box I've spent most of today trying to organise my loose jewellery (the stuff I don't keep in individual boxes).
> 
> I thought I'd share my diamond rings on this thread. Below is a focused picture of most of my diamond rings.
> 
> There's also another picture of some of my other unboxed rings and earrings. It's a bit messy to organise; I'm going to try get some foam and design inserts to store things better. Clever storage/organisation ideas welcome!


----------



## laurineg1

I love your ring collection...so many beautiful designs and stones.  E-bay has great ring holders...they have black velvet boxes with ring slots for 12 and more rings.  I have one to organize my rings and I love it.  some also have see through covers so you can see your collection at one time.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

laurineg1 said:


> I love your ring collection...so many beautiful designs and stones.  E-bay has great ring holders...they have black velvet boxes with ring slots for 12 and more rings.  I have one to organize my rings and I love it.  some also have see through covers so you can see your collection at one time.



Thank you so much, that's very kind.

I've now managed to design some inserts with 1 cm foam that I found on eBay. I'm rubbish at DIY but both boxes look much better and I've managed to fit more rings and earrings in the same boxes. The thing is I like using the two current leather boxes because they are personalised: they have my name stamped in gold script on oxblood and black leather.

I'd love to see how you've organised your rings in the velvet boxes. Could you share a picture? Xx


----------



## kbell

Here's mine! We just made it official!


----------



## MR1005

kbell said:


> Here's mine! We just made it official!
> View attachment 3672603



Beautiful! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## kbell

MR1005 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!!!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Pinksweater

kbell said:


> Here's mine! We just made it official!
> View attachment 3672603


Congrats!


----------



## Canturi lover

kbell said:


> Here's mine! We just made it official!
> View attachment 3672603



It's a beauty [emoji173]. Congratulations [emoji183]


----------



## kbell

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Nanni84no

Here is my engagement ring and wedding band. Been married for almost 3 years now. Still in love with my rings. The center stone is a 1 karat diamond with 4 small round diamonds on each side. Perfect stone size for my small hands. The setting is in white gold. Platinum is not used much here in my country.


----------



## Julide

Nanni84no said:


> Here is my engagement ring and wedding band. Been married for almost 3 years now. Still in love with my rings. The center stone is a 1 karat diamond with 4 small round diamonds on each side. Perfect stone size for my small hands. The setting is in white gold. Platinum is not used much here in my country.




Beautiful set. Why is it that platinum is not used much where you are? I'm sorry, I'm just curious.


----------



## Nanni84no

Julide said:


> Beautiful set. Why is it that platinum is not used much where you are? I'm sorry, I'm just curious.


I am not sure but they dont advertise it in the stores here in Scandinavia. You can Get it if you Ask for it but it is custom to pick rings of gold (yellow or white or rose).


----------



## Julide

Nanni84no said:


> I am not sure but they dont advertise it in the stores here in Scandinavia. You can Get it if you Ask for it but it is custom to pick rings of gold (yellow or white or rose).


Thank you. It is interesting.


----------



## brendasetijo

Together for two years [emoji166]


----------



## Jolannah g

My original ring is a 2.22 oec but we recently bought a 4.71 antique cushion from jbg and I had a custom ring made. It's out of this world beautiful!


----------



## oreo713

Jolannah g said:


> My original ring is a 2.22 oec but we recently bought a 4.71 antique cushion from jbg and I had a custom ring made. It's out of this world beautiful!


It's absolutely stunning!  Do you have a modeling pic?  I would love to see it on your finger.   BTW...what is "oec"?  Would you possibly be interested in telling where you had this ring made?


----------



## Jolannah g

oreo713 said:


> It's absolutely stunning!  Do you have a modeling pic?  I would love to see it on your finger.   BTW...what is "oec"?  Would you possibly be interested in telling where you had this ring made?



oec means old european cut. This was before diamonds were modified into round brilliants. Unfortunately, there are less and less of true antique cuts left, as people re cut old stones to today's market trends. My jeweler refers to them as "diamonds with soul" and she's right!
My antique cushion ring is magic! Jewels by grace made it for me, she is based out of LA. She has an inviting website and prides her self on selling true antique diamonds. It was inspired by a ring I saw on an online auction site. She did such a superb job!


----------



## Jolannah g

Couple photos


----------



## Jolannah g

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3674912
> 
> Together for two years [emoji166]



I'd love to see some better photos of this ring! That looks to be a large oval, what are the specs?


----------



## Jolannah g

PursePassionLV said:


> So in love [emoji173]️ 10 yr upgrade. Keep the husband upgrade the diamond [emoji177][emoji183]
> 
> View attachment 3654317


How do you function with that much hardware lol?


----------



## Jolannah g

4everLV said:


> Center: 1.51, G, VS2
> Sidestones: 0.50 total, G, VS/SI
> Metal: 19k white gold
> Ring size: 4.5


I like this very much! I hope you still have it set this way


----------



## brendasetijo

Jolannah g said:


> I'd love to see some better photos of this ring! That looks to be a large oval, what are the specs?





It is ! Its an 8 carat oval vvs2 H color


----------



## Jolannah g

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3676055
> 
> It is ! Its an 8 carat oval vvs2 H color


You also have a one of a kind diamond ring!!! Are you able to wear it comfortably in everyday life?


----------



## brendasetijo

Jolannah g said:


> You also have a one of a kind diamond ring!!! Are you able to wear it comfortably in everyday life?



Indeed , i was in love with the proportion of the diamond. 
Yes tbh, i picked the classic halo setting, so it wouldn't look too much and at the same time is comfortable to use [emoji106]


----------



## lindiee

Got engaged 2 days ago!
My sweetheart chose it himself.
3.6 carat (VS1, J) vintage ring from 1915.
Love it!


----------



## kbell

lindiee said:


> Got engaged 2 days ago!
> My sweetheart chose it himself.
> 3.6 carat (VS1, J) vintage ring from 1915.
> Love it!



Beautiful! LOVE vintage & your ring is timeless.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

These rings are all so beautiful. Congratulations ladies [emoji4]


----------



## Roseguard

2.02 total & I forgot the wedding band.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

lindiee said:


> Got engaged 2 days ago!
> My sweetheart chose it himself.
> 3.6 carat (VS1, J) vintage ring from 1915.
> Love it!



Congratulations on the engagement! Your ring is perfect and you have beautiful hands! I love that you are wearing a subtle nail color.


----------



## _amanda_a_

Here's my ring me and my husband have been married 7 years now 8th wedding anniversary coming up in June


----------



## lucydee

_amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3677201
> 
> 
> Here's my ring me and my husband have been married 7 years now 8th wedding anniversary coming up in June


Your ring is gorgeous!  I love it!  Congrats on 8th anniversary coming up.
Please tell me specs, its super bling!


----------



## damselindior

Here's mine. Tiffany Soleste, oval. 1.61 carat, vvs1.


----------



## yangswearabouts

This is probably my favorite thread on TPF. Keep these gorgeous pics coming


----------



## Cyanide Rose

This engagement ring reminds me to be thankful for everyday [emoji4]


----------



## lisazhao

My new upgraded ring after 14 years of marriage. David Yurman 2.92 carats


----------



## bea8480

Been married for almost 13 years.


----------



## marieski

Please excuse the terrible condition of my nails! 

2.05ct Emerald cut - my main request was no prongs, and I still love it as much as the day I got it! Second pic is how I usually wear it - with wedding band and wedding present.


----------



## snow0160

Can I ask you ladies a question? Do you take off your ring at home? My mom has a massive ring that she takes off every day and she was shocked I wear mine while doing dishes. I mean covalent carbon bonds are the strongest on earth should I worry it would get damaged?


----------



## leechiyong

snow0160 said:


> Can I ask you ladies a question? Do you take off your ring at home? My mom has a massive ring that she takes off every day and she was shocked I wear mine while doing dishes. I mean covalent carbon bonds are the strongest on earth should I worry it would get damaged?


Diamonds aren't infallible, but I'd also consider the setting and the idea of the diamond falling out.

Also, I'd recommend checking out this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/wedding-engagement-ring-etiquette.951242/


----------



## snow0160

leechiyong said:


> Diamonds aren't infallible, but I'd also consider the setting and the idea of the diamond falling out.
> 
> Also, I'd recommend checking out this thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/wedding-engagement-ring-etiquette.951242/



Thank you I didn't see this thread.


----------



## marieski

snow0160 said:


> Can I ask you ladies a question? Do you take off your ring at home? My mom has a massive ring that she takes off every day and she was shocked I wear mine while doing dishes. I mean covalent carbon bonds are the strongest on earth should I worry it would get damaged?


I remove mine at home, even in a secure setting. Honestly, I worry more about the setting than the stone, but I absolutely think this is a personal preference thing. If you're comfortable with it, go for it. I know my MIL has not removed her ring for anything for 30+ years and it looks not worse for the wear.


----------



## kbell

snow0160 said:


> Can I ask you ladies a question? Do you take off your ring at home? My mom has a massive ring that she takes off every day and she was shocked I wear mine while doing dishes. I mean covalent carbon bonds are the strongest on earth should I worry it would get damaged?


I take mine off when showering, doing dishes, gardening/yard work... I don't think I'm going to ruin my diamond, I'm just careful because I don't want to knock the diamond loose from it's setting. I have a ring box in the cabinet above my kitchen sink for it while I do dishes... Another one on a shelf by the shower.


----------



## shoppermomof4

New and improved [emoji173]️[emoji184][emoji184][emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 4.06 round center [emoji184]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3680981


----------



## ladidalola

Late to join in this party  I got married almost 3 years ago and he proposed a year before we got married. How time flies! Bonus: my hubby's wedding ring 
E-Ring specs:
Center stone: Round brilliant 1~
Side stones: Pear .30~
3.75 finger size
Platinum


----------



## snow0160

The rings are super beautiful ladies! I love the care that went into the photographs because it is hard taking photos of [emoji184]


----------



## sammytheMUA

damselindior said:


> Here's mine. Tiffany Soleste, oval. 1.61 carat, vvs1.


by chance do you know the dimensions of your center stone? I have a 1.61 oval diamond as well (G Vs1) and I am thinking about resetting into a halo. I absolutely love your ring. Your halo is perfect.


----------



## jessl

Just got engaged a couple weeks ago  a pic from the engagement and a side view:


----------



## Passerine123

ladidalola said:


> Late to join in this party  I got married almost 3 years ago and he proposed a year before we got married. How time flies! Bonus: my hubby's wedding ring
> E-Ring specs:
> Center stone: Round brilliant 1~
> Side stones: Pear .30~
> 3.75 finger size
> Platinum
> 
> View attachment 3682046



Your ring is *stunning*, one of my favorites of this entire thread (and there have been many beautiful rings!!)


----------



## ladidalola

aw thank you Passerine123  my husband will love to hear that  he gets thrilled when people compliment my ring because he spent days researching and picking the right one!


----------



## sgj99

snow0160 said:


> Can I ask you ladies a question? Do you take off your ring at home? My mom has a massive ring that she takes off every day and she was shocked I wear mine while doing dishes. I mean covalent carbon bonds are the strongest on earth should I worry it would get damaged?



i have had several jewelers over the years tell me the most damaging thing you can do to your jewelry is wear it while at home and doing just your everyday activities, i.e., dishes and such.

i always remove my rings, bracelets and watch as soon as i get home.  the only thing that stays on are my diamond earrings and it's because they have the screw-back.


----------



## Clifmar

View media item 2638
This is my engagement ring and wedding band. The engagement ring is my grandmother's grandmother's ring and it's 120 years old. The wedding band I found was super cool and matched and I was really happy with it.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I can't figure out how to upload a pic.


----------



## pquiles

I upgraded my original Ering ( 2nd pic-  a 3 carat princess with square baguettes) for a round 2 carat Celebration Solitaire.  I kept my original 1 carat guard.  
Although I love the look I'm thinking of getting new bands to change up the look of my rings.
Thoughts???


----------



## pquiles

New E ring with old guard


----------



## honey

I kinda love the original look. However the new look is very attractive as well. I like options pic 2 and 5 (the last option) best.[emoji1]


----------



## kkfiregirl

pquiles said:


> View attachment 3694883
> View attachment 3694884
> View attachment 3694885
> View attachment 3694886
> 
> 
> I upgraded my original Ering ( 2nd pic-  a 3 carat princess with square baguettes) for a round 2 carat Celebration Solitaire.  I kept my original 1 carat guard.
> Although I love the look I'm thinking of getting new bands to change up the look of my rings.
> Thoughts???



The round 2 carat looks perfect on its own - to me, the others are a bit much.


----------



## kbell

pquiles said:


> View attachment 3694883
> View attachment 3694884
> View attachment 3694885
> View attachment 3694886
> 
> 
> I upgraded my original Ering ( 2nd pic-  a 3 carat princess with square baguettes) for a round 2 carat Celebration Solitaire.  I kept my original 1 carat guard.
> Although I love the look I'm thinking of getting new bands to change up the look of my rings.
> Thoughts???


I really like your new solitaire without the guards and bands... it doesn't need them. It's beautiful in it's own right & I think bands/guards take away from it. Maybe thinner bands would complement it better if you're missing the look & coverage of your guards? Take my opinion with a grain of salt as I just LOVE the look of a big ole classic round solitaire!


----------



## Zucnarf

ladidalola said:


> Late to join in this party  I got married almost 3 years ago and he proposed a year before we got married. How time flies! Bonus: my hubby's wedding ring
> E-Ring specs:
> Center stone: Round brilliant 1~
> Side stones: Pear .30~
> 3.75 finger size
> Platinum
> 
> View attachment 3682046



Amazing


----------



## ladidalola

Zucnarf said:


> Amazing


thank you  I'll tell my hubby you said that  he'll be tickled pink lol!


----------



## hariandro001

seccrenicche said:


> View attachment 3661863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage ring, circa 1950s. It is a round cut diamond with tapered baguettes on the side. However the prongs make it look also like a princess cut IMHO. I absolutely adore it!


Very beautiful present for brides .Very attractive .I am planning to buy like this for my gfrnd.


----------



## 26Alexandra

We got married last Saturday!


----------



## leechiyong

26Alexandra said:


> View attachment 3696407
> 
> We got married last Saturday!


Lovely set!  Best wishes!


----------



## xoxfrhxox

26Alexandra said:


> View attachment 3696407
> 
> We got married last Saturday!



Wow congrats that's a stunning set. I want mine just like that, So simple yet beautiful. May I ask how many carats is your ering?


----------



## 26Alexandra

xoxfrhxox said:


> Wow congrats that's a stunning set. I want mine just like that, So simple yet beautiful. May I ask how many carats is your ering?




E-ring is 1.31 ct. Wedding band is 2.5 ct. 
I have size 49 (in Belgium).


----------



## lazyfoxie

Beautiful rings!! Has anyone here tried wearing the solitaire engagement ring with Cartier trinity ring as a wedding ring? I'm considering it although it's quite unusual as a wedding ring.


----------



## Cams

I will be marrried for 16 years this Thursday and this is what my ring looks like.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## Cyanide Rose

lazyfoxie said:


> Beautiful rings!! Has anyone here tried wearing the solitaire engagement ring with Cartier trinity ring as a wedding ring? I'm considering it although it's quite unusual as a wedding ring.


Hi lazyfoxie, this combination is pretty popular. There are quite a few forums with photos of this combo. Pricescope for example, has a forum as well.


----------



## MrsHinzo

Platinum Setting, 1.5 Carat Center, G, VVS1, GIA, .33 Side Stone Wt.


----------



## aynrand

MrsHinzo said:


> Platinum Setting, 1.5 Carat Center, G, VVS1, GIA, .33 Side Stone Wt.


That is pure perfection...A really fine stone.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## justthefacts

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3699410



Beautiful!  May I ask for he specs of the ring please?


----------



## Shelovesbling

Here's my set. I posted before but I got the top band for Christmas. I looovvvveeee bling. Makes me smile.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Here's it is with my engagement ring


----------



## MrsHinzo

snow0160 said:


> Can I ask you ladies a question? Do you take off your ring at home? My mom has a massive ring that she takes off every day and she was shocked I wear mine while doing dishes. I mean covalent carbon bonds are the strongest on earth should I worry it would get damaged?



I wear my ring everyday. We also pay 300 a year for insurance on the engagement ring only. It's through Jewelers Mutual. My setting is platinum which is pretty strong too. I feel very secure wearing my ring. If the stone ever falls off the insurance will replace it.


----------



## Shelovesbling

I totally agree with you MizHinzo. I too wear my rings everyday. Mine are also made of platinum. I also have insurance. They are made to be enjoyed. Beautiful rings.


----------



## justthefacts

MrsHinzo said:


> I wear my ring everyday. We also pay 300 a year for insurance on the engagement ring only. It's through Jewelers Mutual. My setting is platinum which is pretty strong too. I feel very secure wearing my ring. If the stone ever falls off the insurance will replace it.



I insure with Jewelers Mutual as well.  Gives me piece of mind.  I wear mine every day.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Here is mine : ) 
I think it's 1.25 carat ?


----------



## rainrowan

lazyfoxie said:


> Beautiful rings!! Has anyone here tried wearing the solitaire engagement ring with Cartier trinity ring as a wedding ring? I'm considering it although it's quite unusual as a wedding ring.



You can try it out and see!  
I was married 25 years ago and had considered a Tiffany's bow with diamonds ring (I forget what it's called now) as my wedding ring back then.
I sold my Cartier Trinity ring but I used to wear it stacked with my Tiffany 5mm band. This combo looked great (but doesn't have a stone)


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

justthefacts said:


> Beautiful!  May I ask for he specs of the ring please?


Thank you! The ering is a custom platinum piece with a 1.03 carat diamond in a 1carat setting (5 diamonds on each side for a total of 10 which is my favorite number, and 12 diamonds in the halo which represents the number of years we've been together total) my DH is corny like that and I love it. The wedding and ani bands are both 3/4 carats each also set in platinum. The entire set together is 3.53 carats. Forgot to add all are sized to 4 1/4.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Drinking wine in Napa  ❤️


----------



## Shopgirl1996

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 3712639
> 
> Drinking wine in Napa  ❤️



Looking great! I love Napa. Enjoy!


----------



## lizz

Round G VS .51 center stone


----------



## justthefacts

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you! The ering is a custom platinum piece with a 1.03 carat diamond in a 1carat setting (5 diamonds on each side for a total of 10 which is my favorite number, and 12 diamonds in the halo which represents the number of years we've been together total) my DH is corny like that and I love it. The wedding and ani bands are both 3/4 carats each also set in platinum. The entire set together is 3.53 carats. Forgot to add all are sized to 4 1/4.



It is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## sjr1974

Here's my reset.  I traded up my Tacori Dantela 2620 for the Tacori Petite Crescent.  2 Carat GIA triple x, I VSI. Wait for the matching band to arrive


----------



## Lillyan25

Hi, here is mine, 6 year anniversary coming up. I don't wear it often, we got a separate wedding band for every day wear.
View attachment 3714583


View attachment 3714584


View attachment 3714585


----------



## missconvy

I can finally join you lovely ladies! I got engaged yesterday. Here is my Forever One Moissanite, 2.2 ct equivalent. Love it


----------



## MR1005

missconvy said:


> I can finally join you lovely ladies! I got engaged yesterday. Here is my Forever One Moissanite, 2.2 ct equivalent. Love it



It's beautiful! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## oreo713

missconvy said:


> I can finally join you lovely ladies! I got engaged yesterday. Here is my Forever One Moissanite, 2.2 ct equivalent. Love it


It's lovely!!  Congrats and many good wishes!


----------



## missconvy

MR1005 said:


> It's beautiful! Congrats!!!!!





oreo713 said:


> It's lovely!!  Congrats and many good wishes!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## bea8480

Married for almost 13 years.


----------



## jadie1

After 31 years of marriage I have a rotating cast of engagement rings; after all, variety is the spice of life lol. Here is my latest. 3.2ct canary diamond. Setting and stone both by Leon Mege.


----------



## Peppi1975

missconvy said:


> I can finally join you lovely ladies! I got engaged yesterday. Here is my Forever One Moissanite, 2.2 ct equivalent. Love it



Congrats on your engagement!!! My original engagement ring was a Moissanite, so I am very partial. Enjoy and wear in good health and love


----------



## kkfiregirl

missconvy said:


> I can finally join you lovely ladies! I got engaged yesterday. Here is my Forever One Moissanite, 2.2 ct equivalent. Love it



Looks beautiful on you - your future husband is lucky to have you. [emoji4]


----------



## chessmont

missconvy said:


> I can finally join you lovely ladies! I got engaged yesterday. Here is my Forever One Moissanite, 2.2 ct equivalent. Love it



I just love Moissanite!  Instead of trading up with a diamond we couldn't really afford, I got a Moissy and I love it.  Wear yours in good health and congratulations!


----------



## kkfiregirl

chessmont said:


> I just love Moissanite!  Instead of trading up with a diamond we couldn't really afford, I got a Moissy and I love it.  Wear yours in good health and congratulations!



Exactly. You can be fabulous on any budget - you just have to know how to work it [emoji6]


----------



## missconvy

kkfiregirl said:


> Looks beautiful on you - your future husband is lucky to have you. [emoji4]



Aww you're so sweet!


----------



## missconvy

chessmont said:


> I just love Moissanite!  Instead of trading up with a diamond we couldn't really afford, I got a Moissy and I love it.  Wear yours in good health and congratulations!



I'd love to see your moissy!


----------



## chessmont

Here is my Moissy. About 3 carat.  I have large fingers size 7.5. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sorry I take terrible pictures, it's nicer IRL.


----------



## chessmont

Another one in a lovely background lol


----------



## Asscher

jadie1 said:


> View attachment 3715895
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715875
> 
> After 31 years of marriage I have a rotating cast of engagement rings; after all, variety is the spice of life lol. Here is my latest. 3.2ct canary diamond. Setting and stone both by Leon Mege.



I love the yellow. It's amazing!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

justthefacts said:


> It is absolutely stunning!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

jadie1 said:


> View attachment 3715895
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715875
> 
> After 31 years of marriage I have a rotating cast of engagement rings; after all, variety is the spice of life lol. Here is my latest. 3.2ct canary diamond. Setting and stone both by Leon Mege.


Wow! The ring is quite impressive, but I am more impressed with the 31 years of marriage!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## RedPlanet

Lillyan25 said:


> Hi, here is mine, 6 year anniversary coming up. I don't wear it often, we got a separate wedding band for every day wear.
> View attachment 3714583
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714584
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714585


That is a really unique and beautiful ring! Congratulations. I'd love to know the specs on it....


----------



## jadie1

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Wow! The ring is quite impressive, but I am more impressed with the 31 years of marriage!!! Congrats!!!





NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Wow! The ring is quite impressive, but I am more impressed with the 31 years of marriage!!! Congrats!!!



You could say I like variety in my rings, not my men lol.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

jadie1 said:


> You could say I like variety in my rings, not my men lol.


I know that's right!!! I change rings often too, but I'm still loving the same man!!!


----------



## missconvy

chessmont said:


> Another one in a lovely background lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716160



It's beautiful!


----------



## Shelovesbling

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I know that's right!!! I change rings often too, but I'm still loving the same man!!!


 I am the same. Update the ring and keep the man.


----------



## StupidLamb




----------



## StupidLamb

With the  bands


----------



## lucydee

Stis pidLamb said:


> View attachment 3719075
> View attachment 3719083
> View attachment 3719085


Your ring is gorgeous!
Who made it?


----------



## chessmont

Thank you msconvy


----------



## reeseymomma

Happily married 6 years now! [emoji173]️ my Tiffany princess cut diamond with platinum band ( together with my wedding band.) [emoji176]


----------



## jadie1

@StupidLamb
I love your soleste style setting and considered one like it for my yellow diamond. Leon was all for it and suggested one yellow diamond halo and one white. In the end, simplicity won out, but looking at your ring is giving me a strong case of the what-ifs lol.


----------



## Winterfell

reeseymomma said:


> View attachment 3723360
> 
> Happily married 6 years now! [emoji173]️ my Tiffany princess cut diamond with platinum band ( together with my wedding band.) [emoji176]



Beautiful ring - I love princess cuts.


----------



## rainrowan

missconvy said:


> I can finally join you lovely ladies! I got engaged yesterday. Here is my Forever One Moissanite, 2.2 ct equivalent. Love it



Absolutely beautiful!

I am so loving seeing a Moissy e-ring on here. Been on these forums for over 10 years and times are really changing. When I first joined, alternative diamond e-rings were not widely posted on this thread or even on the jewelry threads, even though there was a sizable market in both synthetic and simulated diamonds back then. Really glad to see the evolution of diamond alternatives - it's wonderful.


----------



## missconvy

rainrowan said:


> Absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I am so loving seeing a Moissy e-ring on here. Been on these forums for over 10 years and times are really changing. When I first joined, alternative diamond e-rings were not widely posted on this thread or even on the jewelry threads, even though there was a sizable market in both synthetic and simulated diamonds back then. Really glad to see the evolution of diamond alternatives - it's wonderful.



Thank you! I agree, time are changing! I'm in love with moissanite!


----------



## Becki ward

If only he'd propose


----------



## wee drop o bush

Becki ward said:


> If only he'd propose



 You deserve to get married if you want to, same as every forum user here. My (albeit bunt) advice: If you want to marry him, but he's not wanting to get married and will not change his mind, then don't waste anymore time on him 
I've had friends in a similar situation, I've said the same thing to them.


----------



## Becki ward

wee drop o bush said:


> You deserve to get married if you want to, same as every forum user here. My (albeit bunt) advice: If you want to marry him, but he's not wanting to get married and will not change his mind, then don't waste anymore time on him
> I've had friends in a similar situation, I've said the same thing to them.


He will do it ... in his own sweet time


----------



## wee drop o bush

Becki ward said:


> He will do it ... in his own sweet time



Good, drop a few hints along the way


----------



## wee drop o bush

On topic: I  rubies


----------



## Ehyatt

1.5c cushion cut in white gold setting with band. I feel naked without it


----------



## missconvy

wee drop o bush said:


> On topic: I  rubies
> View attachment 3738421
> View attachment 3738423



Oooo gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Fashionqueen88

Just got engaged yesterday!!!! I can't stop staring at my hand!!!
Ritani Vintage Cushion Halo with Surprise Diamonds
1.01ct cushion cut
D color
VS1


----------



## wee drop o bush

Fashionqueen88 said:


> Just got engaged yesterday!!!! I can't stop staring at my hand!!!
> Ritani Vintage Cushion Halo with Surprise Diamonds
> 1.01ct cushion cut
> D color
> VS1



 Congratulations to you and your soon to be DH, your ring is stunning


----------



## coeur

Fashionqueen88 said:


> Just got engaged yesterday!!!! I can't stop staring at my hand!!!
> Ritani Vintage Cushion Halo with Surprise Diamonds
> 1.01ct cushion cut
> D color
> VS1


Beautiful ring, congratulations on your engagement [emoji4]


----------



## xjsbellamias13

I got engaged on June 5th! I'm still so over the moon with my ring! The first two pictures are better quality from the FI's phone, and also those were moments after he proposed. The last picture is from my crappy phone camera hence the difference lol and I never got a good picture of the basket, so I took this one just now. I'm rubbish at uploading pictures but hope it works and the pics aren't huge! Also, it's so difficult to get a nice picture of diamonds! lol Pictures do it no justice  

It's a 2 carat OEC diamond in 18k yellow gold custom setting. Size 3.5 finger(actually had to get sizing beads put in so bit smaller I guess).


----------



## jadie1

Beautiful rings ladies! Congratulations on your engagements!


----------



## RedPlanet

xjsbellamias13 said:


> I got engaged on June 5th! I'm still so over the moon with my ring! The first two pictures are better quality from the FI's phone, and also those were moments after he proposed. The last picture is from my crappy phone camera hence the difference lol and I never got a good picture of the basket, so I took this one just now. I'm rubbish at uploading pictures but hope it works and the pics aren't huge! Also, it's so difficult to get a nice picture of diamonds! lol Pictures do it no justice
> 
> It's a 2 carat OEC diamond in 18k yellow gold custom setting. Size 3.5 finger(actually had to get sizing beads put in so bit smaller I guess).
> 
> View attachment 3740194
> View attachment 3740200
> View attachment 3740222


OMG that is BEAUtiful! And especially beautiful on you! Congratulations. Great pictures. Lucky Lady!


----------



## MR1005

xjsbellamias13 said:


> I got engaged on June 5th! I'm still so over the moon with my ring! The first two pictures are better quality from the FI's phone, and also those were moments after he proposed. The last picture is from my crappy phone camera hence the difference lol and I never got a good picture of the basket, so I took this one just now. I'm rubbish at uploading pictures but hope it works and the pics aren't huge! Also, it's so difficult to get a nice picture of diamonds! lol Pictures do it no justice
> 
> It's a 2 carat OEC diamond in 18k yellow gold custom setting. Size 3.5 finger(actually had to get sizing beads put in so bit smaller I guess).
> 
> View attachment 3740194
> View attachment 3740200
> View attachment 3740222



Absolutely stunning! Your fingers are so long and dainty!


----------



## Manolos21

Just received my replacement engagement ring after my previous one got stolen. I stuck with the same setting style, but went rose gold this time after consulting with some awesome TPF members. Here she is! (I just had ankle surgery yesterday, so the black residue on my hand is from the IV bandage...) [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## cherylc

jadie1 said:


> View attachment 3715895
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715875
> 
> After 31 years of marriage I have a rotating cast of engagement rings; after all, variety is the spice of life lol. Here is my latest. 3.2ct canary diamond. Setting and stone both by Leon Mege.



stunning!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] no one makes rings quite like Leon. i could be biased because my set was made by Leon too. hahaha


----------



## jadie1

cherylc said:


> stunning!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] no one makes rings quite like Leon. i could be biased because my set was made by Leon too. hahaha



Do you have any pictures? I'd love to see it .


----------



## Chinese Warrior

xjsbellamias13 said:


> I got engaged on June 5th! I'm still so over the moon with my ring! The first two pictures are better quality from the FI's phone, and also those were moments after he proposed. The last picture is from my crappy phone camera hence the difference lol and I never got a good picture of the basket, so I took this one just now. I'm rubbish at uploading pictures but hope it works and the pics aren't huge! Also, it's so difficult to get a nice picture of diamonds! lol Pictures do it no justice
> 
> It's a 2 carat OEC diamond in 18k yellow gold custom setting. Size 3.5 finger(actually had to get sizing beads put in so bit smaller I guess).
> 
> View attachment 3740194
> View attachment 3740200
> View attachment 3740222



Congratulations on the engagement! Your ring is simply gorgeous! And your hands and nail colour are perfection! What if is is the nail colour if I may ask? Thank you and enjoy the engagement period!!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Chinese Warrior said:


> Congratulations on the engagement! Your ring is simply gorgeous! And your hands and nail colour are perfection! What if is is the nail colour if I may ask? Thank you and enjoy the engagement period!!



Thank you! The color is CND shellac in winter glow. I believe they make a non shellac version as well.


----------



## mo.villagran

A vintage piece


----------



## cherylc

jadie1 said:


> Do you have any pictures? I'd love to see it .



i've posted before so i hope no one minds! lol.

this is a professional shot from my wedding.




real life modeling shot


----------



## coeur

cherylc said:


> i've posted before so i hope no one minds! lol.
> 
> this is a professional shot from my wedding.
> 
> View attachment 3743183
> 
> 
> real life modeling shot
> 
> View attachment 3743188



Gorgeous ring! Ovals are certainly beautiful shaped diamonds.


----------



## jadie1

Beautiful ring! Leon did a great job (of course). And Ladurée macarons...reminds me of Paris.


----------



## cherylc

jadie1 said:


> Beautiful ring! Leon did a great job (of course). And Ladurée macarons...reminds me of Paris.



my wedding was in Paris! my wedding cake was by Laduree. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## jadie1

cherylc said:


> my wedding was in Paris! my wedding cake was by Laduree. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Fabulous! I adore Paris, and try to go every few years. I've got fairly decent French and I always found people to be quite nice.


----------



## simona monica

mo.villagran said:


> A vintage piece


Very classy and elegant set Suits you perfectly!


----------



## GoGlam

cherylc said:


> i've posted before so i hope no one minds! lol.
> 
> this is a professional shot from my wedding.
> 
> View attachment 3743183
> 
> 
> real life modeling shot
> 
> View attachment 3743188



May I ask what the specs of your stone are?


----------



## cherylc

jadie1 said:


> Fabulous! I adore Paris, and try to go every few years. I've got fairly decent French and I always found people to be quite nice.



i totally agree! but i too speak decent french and have been told that makes a diff. lol. but truthfully i didn't always speak french bc my husband doesn't speak it (so he could be included in the convo) and i still found people to be quite nice! absolutely one of my fav cities in the world!



GoGlam said:


> May I ask what the specs of your stone are?



sure! 2.51 carats, VS1, G colour [emoji4]


----------



## husky

wee drop o bush said:


> On topic: I  rubies
> View attachment 3738421
> View attachment 3738423



Wow, your rings are gorgeous!


----------



## jadie1

Manolos21 said:


> Just received my replacement engagement ring after my previous one got stolen. I stuck with the same setting style, but went rose gold this time



Stolen? What happened? How upsetting. The new ring is very nice!


----------



## Manolos21

jadie1 said:


> Stolen? What happened? How upsetting. The new ring is very nice!



Aww, thank you! My apartment was burglarized, and they stole my engagement ring, along with 25+ handbags... eek!! The good thing is that I had insurance on everything, so I was able to go and find a replacement that I really love!


----------



## jadie1

Manolos21 said:


> Aww, thank you! My apartment was burglarized, and they stole my engagement ring, along with 25+ handbags... eek!! The good thing is that I had insurance on everything, so I was able to go and find a replacement that I really love!



25 purses? Ouch. But at least you had insurance and no harm came to you. Sadly, this is the sort of thing that happens in life and it's why I don't get sentimental about material objects. The only thing that matters is you and the ones you love.

Many years ago I had a tennis bracelet stolen BY THE PEOPLE PUTTING IN OUR ALARM SYSTEM, and a housecleaner tried to steal a pair of earrings but he wasnt very smart and i caught him. Now that I'm older and wiser, any jewelry I'm not wearing goes in the safe.


----------



## GoGlam

cherylc said:


> i totally agree! but i too speak decent french and have been told that makes a diff. lol. but truthfully i didn't always speak french bc my husband doesn't speak it (so he could be included in the convo) and i still found people to be quite nice! absolutely one of my fav cities in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> sure! 2.51 carats, VS1, G colour [emoji4]



 Thanks! It's beautiful!


----------



## wee drop o bush

husky said:


> Wow, your rings are gorgeous!



Thank you :hug: I adore rubies 
I'm European, coloured gemstone engagement rings are perhaps more traditional here than in the US.


----------



## husky

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you :hug: I adore rubies
> I'm European, coloured gemstone engagement rings are perhaps more traditional here than in the US.



I wouldn't know, I'm from Europe as well hehe but I don't really see gemstone rings all that often. It's unfortunate, they are really lovely.
This may be impolite but can I ask you about the carat of the stones in your ring? I'm really courious.


----------



## wee drop o bush

husky said:


> I wouldn't know, I'm from Europe as well hehe but I don't really see gemstone rings all that often. It's unfortunate, they are really lovely.
> This may be impolite but can I ask you about the carat of the stones in your ring? I'm really courious.



Sorry, I don't actually know the specs, beyond that the rubies in my engagement ring are Burmese rubies. The rubies frustratingly do not photograph well, but in real life are a vivid pigeon blood red that almost seems to fluoresce, and have exceptional clarity. My DH purchased the ring from a 4th generation, family owned diamond merchant and jeweller. 
I am due to take it in for cleaning ahead of our 20th wedding anniversary, I could ask about the specs then.  I was too dazzled on the day to ask carat weight of the gemstones  
The ruby eternity ring was bought from an antique jeweller and again I didn't ask any specs beyond the obvious (diamond/ruby/platinum)


----------



## jadie1

wee drop o bush said:


> Sorry, I don't actually know the specs, beyond that the rubies in my engagement ring are Burmese rubies. The rubies frustratingly do not photograph well, but in real life are a vivid pigeon blood red that almost seems to fluoresce, and have exceptional clarity. My DH purchased the ring from a 4th generation, family owned diamond merchant and jeweller.
> I am due to take it in for cleaning ahead of our 20th wedding anniversary, I could ask about the specs then.  I was too dazzled on the day to ask carat weight of the gemstones
> The ruby eternity ring was bought from an antique jeweller and again I didn't ask any specs beyond the obvious (diamond/ruby/platinum)



It's a gorgeous ring! Rubies are fluorescent. Its part of what gives them that glow in the sunlight. Have you ever seen them in UV light?


----------



## CallaBerry

chessmont said:


> I just love Moissanite!  Instead of trading up with a diamond we couldn't really afford, I got a Moissy and I love it.  Wear yours in good health and congratulations!


Congratulations!!


----------



## CallaBerry

The real gem and treasure is the 13 years you have been together wow! What a perfect ring to sum your relationship together



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Wow! The ring is quite impressive, but I am more impressed with the 31 years of marriage!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## CallaBerry

jadie1 said:


> View attachment 3715895
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715875
> 
> After 31 years of marriage I have a rotating cast of engagement rings; after all, variety is the spice of life lol. Here is my latest. 3.2ct canary diamond. Setting and stone both by Leon Mege.


W that beautiful ring?girl..I will marry the ring itself!


----------



## wee drop o bush

jadie1 said:


> It's a gorgeous ring! Rubies are fluorescent. Its part of what gives them that glow in the sunlight. Have you ever seen them in UV light?



No, wow I'd love to. I'll have to go clubbing


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

CallaBerry said:


> The real gem and treasure is the 13 years you have been together wow! What a perfect ring to sum your relationship together


Thanks! Our 13th wedding ani is this year, everyone thought I was crazy to get married so young but here we are. I keep saying I want something big but I always come back to dainty. I get bored with rings fast! This is like my 6th set!


----------



## Manolos21

jadie1 said:


> 25 purses? Ouch. But at least you had insurance and no harm came to you. Sadly, this is the sort of thing that happens in life and it's why I don't get sentimental about material objects. The only thing that matters is you and the ones you love.
> 
> Many years ago I had a tennis bracelet stolen BY THE PEOPLE PUTTING IN OUR ALARM SYSTEM, and a housecleaner tried to steal a pair of earrings but he wasnt very smart and i caught him. Now that I'm older and wiser, any jewelry I'm not wearing goes in the safe.


Very true! The only thing I was upset about was 1) the Cartier love ring that I bought in Paris this year during my honeymoon (because of the memories attached to it), and 2) couple limited edition Chanel handbags that I worked very hard to find. 
I can't believe people for the security system stole your jewelry!!!! Talk about ironic... I'm definitely going to be a bit wiser about what I share with people now; no more posting handbags on Instagram or Facebook, keeping my bags covered when we have anyone over, etc.


----------



## husky

wee drop o bush said:


> Sorry, I don't actually know the specs, beyond that the rubies in my engagement ring are Burmese rubies. The rubies frustratingly do not photograph well, but in real life are a vivid pigeon blood red that almost seems to fluoresce, and have exceptional clarity. My DH purchased the ring from a 4th generation, family owned diamond merchant and jeweller.
> I am due to take it in for cleaning ahead of our 20th wedding anniversary, I could ask about the specs then.  I was too dazzled on the day to ask carat weight of the gemstones
> The ruby eternity ring was bought from an antique jeweller and again I didn't ask any specs beyond the obvious (diamond/ruby/platinum)


Congratulations on the upcoming anniversary  unfortunately photos often doesn't do the real thing justice. If you do learn the specs, I'll still be curious


----------



## macinev

Stacking [emoji177] [emoji183]


----------



## macinev

2.25 ct cushion center stone


----------



## Clifmar

My engagement ring solo and with my wedding band. I got engaged in 2013 and I'm getting married next May. This ring was my "upgrade" ring. When my fiancé and I got engaged we were 19 and got a ring from overstock set in silver. A bunch of the small diamonds fell out and the main diamond cracked. I didn't really have an engagement ring for a while, so my grandmother gave me her grandmother's engagement ring.
I believe it's about half a carat and an old miners cut. It's platinum and has sapphire and diamond accents around the main diamond. It's also about 120 years old! 
Everyone's rings are so beautiful! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

Clifmar said:


> My engagement ring solo and with my wedding band. I got engaged in 2013 and I'm getting married next May. This ring was my "upgrade" ring. When my fiancé and I got engaged we were 19 and got a ring from overstock set in silver. A bunch of the small diamonds fell out and the main diamond cracked. I didn't really have an engagement ring for a while, so my grandmother gave me her grandmother's engagement ring.
> I believe it's about half a carat and an old miners cut. It's platinum and has sapphire and diamond accents around the main diamond. It's also about 120 years old!
> Everyone's rings are so beautiful! Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful!  I adore antique cuts.  Best wishes!


----------



## Clifmar

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  I adore antique cuts.  Best wishes!


Thank you!!


----------



## donotdesign

Stacking my ring with my wedding band in the middle. I love how I can mix and match my engagement rings and band!


----------



## cmm62

Clifmar said:


> My engagement ring solo and with my wedding band. I got engaged in 2013 and I'm getting married next May. This ring was my "upgrade" ring. When my fiancé and I got engaged we were 19 and got a ring from overstock set in silver. A bunch of the small diamonds fell out and the main diamond cracked. I didn't really have an engagement ring for a while, so my grandmother gave me her grandmother's engagement ring.
> I believe it's about half a carat and an old miners cut. It's platinum and has sapphire and diamond accents around the main diamond. It's also about 120 years old!
> Everyone's rings are so beautiful! Thanks for letting me share!



Wow - how special and how stunning! I also love old miners cuts, they're so beautiful.


----------



## deltalady

Caught my wedding set sparkling


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

deltalady said:


> Caught my wedding set sparkling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786099


Pretty!!! Is the center stone cushion or princess?


----------



## deltalady

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Pretty!!! Is the center stone cushion or princess?



Rectangular Radiant cut


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

deltalady said:


> Rectangular Radiant cut


I really like it!


----------



## betterthanshoes

I used to drool over this thread, now I get to play!


----------



## Quynh.Hamburg

betterthanshoes said:


> I used to drool over this thread, now I get to play!
> View attachment 3798430
> View attachment 3798431



Congratulations!


----------



## 777babs

Here's mine 
E ring, wedding band and eternity band all Cartier x


----------



## cafecreme15

betterthanshoes said:


> I used to drool over this thread, now I get to play!
> View attachment 3798430
> View attachment 3798431



What a classic stunner!! May I ask what your finger size is and what the ring specs are?


----------



## LuckyBitch

betterthanshoes said:


> I used to drool over this thread, now I get to play!
> View attachment 3798430
> View attachment 3798431


This is the most perfect engagement ring I've seen in a long time. It has such class. Congratulations on your gorgeous ring and your engagement.


----------



## betterthanshoes

cafecreme15 said:


> What a classic stunner!! May I ask what your finger size is and what the ring specs are?



Thank you! I told him a solitaire and he came through.  My finger is a 4, the ring is a 5 to accommodate my larger knuckles!  Embarrassingly, I do not know the exact specs aside from 2.52 carats, set in platinum.  Based on our single shopping trip prior to the engagement, I would guess it's in the spectrum of a G/H VS2/SI1.  We looked at a I/SI2 just for size purposes and then later he said that this one was "a few steps up."  I've never pressed him for many details other than enjoying his story of working with the jeweler in the New York diamond district to select the stone and create the ring.  He was -- rightfully so -- quite proud of himself!



LuckyBitch said:


> This is the most perfect engagement ring I've seen in a long time. It has such class. Congratulations on your gorgeous ring and your engagement.



Thank you so much! I wanted clean and timeless.

I realize now those are not the greatest photographs, I'll have to take some better ones but I was in a hurry to participate


----------



## thelvlover




----------



## ale1987

Everyone has such gorgeous rings! Here is my Tiffany setting in yellow gold.


----------



## Sabriniated

I love looking at rings! Here's mine, I got upgraded around our 10th anniversary, we just had our 17th.
The center diamond was my husband's grandmother's and we had it placed in a new setting.
It's beyond my wildest dreams at 2.25 carats for the center, 4 carats total. Quite a leap from my original ring from when we were 22.


----------



## Myrkur

Hi ladies! Been a long time since I posted on Tpf, but I can finally join this thread as we just got engaged last week! Here is my Tiffany's setting Excuse the dry hands ..


----------



## LuckyBitch

Myrkur said:


> Hi ladies! Been a long time since I posted on Tpf, but I can finally join this thread as we just got engaged last week! Here is my Tiffany's setting Excuse the dry hands ..
> 
> View attachment 3804554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804546


Absolutely gorgeous ring, it suits you perfectly. Congratulation on your engagement.


----------



## LexielLoveee

So pretty !


----------



## xjsbellamias13

lanasyogamama said:


> I'll try to get things started!  Here is a pic of my set that my friend took when we were having family pics done this summer.  Not super close up but it's a 2.00 carat, VS1, J color.



I love your set so much! I'm obsessed with the thin engagement band and wider wedding ring!


----------



## westjenn

ale1987 said:


> Everyone has such gorgeous rings! Here is my Tiffany setting in yellow gold.
> View attachment 3804067


Love the YG! Stats please!


----------



## swtbabiedimples

I love looking at everyone's rings so I thought I'd share mine.  Sorry for the bad picture.  I have skin problems and gluten allergy so my hands are ugly.  The rings are a nice distraction!


----------



## ale1987

westjenn said:


> Love the YG! Stats please!


Triple ex, H, VS1, 0.58 carats.


----------



## westjenn

ale1987 said:


> Triple ex, H, VS1, 0.58 carats.


Looks great on you! It's a classic- I have the platinum version


----------



## Orchidlady

I love everyone's ring. Here is mine, 2.7 G VS2 oval in a Tacori setting. I'm planning to get an oval eternity band as a wedding band to go with it


----------



## I love them all

My new wedding set for my 25th wedding anniversary. Just love them.

1.Wedder 1ct in total. Flawless Cut. I'm from Adelaide in Australia so I don't know if anywhere else has the "Flawless Cut". We have one Jeweller here that has the rights to this and only their stores sell this  "Cut"  G-H colour VS1 Clarity in 18ct White Gold.
2. Engagement ring 2.1ct Hearts and Arrows diamond VS2 Clarity I Colour. Ex/Ex/Ex. Fluorescence Faint in 18ct Y/G
3. Eternity ring 5 diamonds total 1ct. VS2-SI1 Clarity H Colour 18ct Y/G


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Quynh.Hamburg said:


> Congratulations!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

cherylc said:


> i've posted before so i hope no one minds! lol.
> 
> this is a professional shot from my wedding.
> 
> View attachment 3743183
> 
> 
> real life modeling shot
> 
> View attachment 3743188


so prettyyyyy


----------



## Brooke0502

It's been a while since I've posted but man have I missed TPF (I miss the app ) but I've joined the engaged club eeeekkk!! Looking through all the rings on here and oh my goodness there are so many beautiful rings


----------



## Passerine123

Brooke0502 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but man have I missed TPF (I miss the app ) but I've joined the engaged club eeeekkk!! Looking through all the rings on here and oh my goodness there are so many beautiful rings


Congratulations! Did you two pick out the ring together or were you surprised?


----------



## SingingBird

xjsbellamias13 said:


> I got engaged on June 5th! I'm still so over the moon with my ring! The first two pictures are better quality from the FI's phone, and also those were moments after he proposed. The last picture is from my crappy phone camera hence the difference lol and I never got a good picture of the basket, so I took this one just now. I'm rubbish at uploading pictures but hope it works and the pics aren't huge! Also, it's so difficult to get a nice picture of diamonds! lol Pictures do it no justice
> 
> It's a 2 carat OEC diamond in 18k yellow gold custom setting. Size 3.5 finger(actually had to get sizing beads put in so bit smaller I guess).
> 
> View attachment 3740194
> View attachment 3740200
> View attachment 3740222



Wow I like the basket!  Congratulations!


----------



## calisnoopy

Such a good thread ❤ 

❤️ Here's mine...heart shape diamond ❤️

Sorry it's a bunch of pics but I figured better more than too few  
























(Yap he proposed while we were on a trip in Egypt )


----------



## carmen56

OMG, Calisnoopy - your ring is to die for!  Would you mind sharing the stats?


----------



## imgg

calisnoopy said:


> Such a good thread ❤
> 
> ❤️ Here's mine...heart shape diamond ❤️
> 
> Sorry it's a bunch of pics but I figured better more than too few
> 
> View attachment 3835618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835611
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835612
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835613
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835614
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835616
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835617
> 
> (Yap he proposed while we were on a trip in Egypt )


Love the heart ring!  So unique and those LOVE bracelets are TDF!  Congrats!!!


----------



## abeergul99

This is beautiful


----------



## SandySummer

Love the simplicity of my ring. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji846]


----------



## cafecreme15

calisnoopy said:


> Such a good thread [emoji173]
> 
> [emoji173]️ Here's mine...heart shape diamond [emoji173]️
> 
> Sorry it's a bunch of pics but I figured better more than too few
> 
> View attachment 3835618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835611
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835612
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835613
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835614
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835616
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835617
> 
> (Yap he proposed while we were on a trip in Egypt )



What gorgeous pictures! And of course beautiful ring. I so rarely see heart shaped diamonds.


----------



## calisnoopy

carmen56 said:


> OMG, Calisnoopy - your ring is to die for!  Would you mind sharing the stats?





imgg said:


> Love the heart ring!  So unique and those LOVE bracelets are TDF!  Congrats!!!





cafecreme15 said:


> What gorgeous pictures! And of course beautiful ring. I so rarely see heart shaped diamonds.



Thanks everyone! Also hopefully this magenta font color is easier for people to read too  

Attached a snapshot of my engagement ring info...beyond the usual color, clarity stuff, I'm not so much an expert on diamonds.

But I recall my fiance sharing with me that it was also a type llA (2A) diamond which was pretty rare as well tho I dunno what "visible" attributes that has on the diamond itself...

The basics are 

3.37 D IF Heart Shape Diamond in platinum hand forged halo setting by Victor Canera ❤


----------



## kemilia

calisnoopy said:


> Thanks everyone! Also hopefully this magenta font color is easier for people to read too
> 
> Attached a snapshot of my engagement ring info...beyond the usual color, clarity stuff, I'm not so much an expert on diamonds.
> 
> But I recall my fiance sharing with me that it was also a type llA (2A) diamond which was pretty rare as well tho I dunno what "visible" attributes that has on the diamond itself...
> 
> The basics are
> 
> 3.37 D IF Heart Shape Diamond in platinum hand forged halo setting by Victor Canera ❤
> 
> View attachment 3837038


Love your engagement pics, especially the one of you leaping into the air--shows how happy you are! Congrats!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Calisnoopy those pictures are absolutely adorable and your ring is beautiful. Thanks for the smile this morning! May you wear it in great health and happiness!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

calisnoopy said:


> Such a good thread ❤
> 
> ❤️ Here's mine...heart shape diamond ❤️
> 
> Sorry it's a bunch of pics but I figured better more than too few
> 
> View attachment 3835618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835611
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835612
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835613
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835614
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835616
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835617
> 
> (Yap he proposed while we were on a trip in Egypt )


i'm never in this thread but so happy to have wandered in. this ring is just so beautiful. major congratulations on your engagement and your ring is truly tdf! did you have a hand in picking it out or did your fiance select everything? if he did it, WOW, awesome choice. so beautiful.


----------



## Roxannek

Oh I love this thread! I had to work really hard for my wedding ring. This I got on my 25th wedding anniversary. Been married now for 37 years. Kinda simple princess cut 2.7 carat solitaire. Of all things a mosquito bite has my ring finger a little swollen. All of your rings are so beautiful! I love to see so many young people getting engaged and us older ladies being proud of our marriages and the jewels that go along with them!


----------



## CasperGT3

Setting has diamond “scarf” that you can’t see in the photo, it surrounds the center stone when you look on the side [emoji173]️


----------



## BagLadyT

Picked it up at a store that was invite only. I felt very fancy that day!


----------



## cafecreme15

CasperGT3 said:


> Setting has diamond “scarf” that you can’t see in the photo, it surrounds the center stone when you look on the side [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3838106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838105



This is drop dead stunning Casper! Is the top picture a whole new setting? I love it. What are the stats if you don’t mine me asking?


----------



## bunnyNwife

12yrs ago hubby was poor and only afford a tiny 0.42ct Lazare solitaire when he proposed then. We just celebrated our 10th years anniversary last year and for sentimental reason we decided to reset it as trinity ring by added 2 x 0.25ct Lazare diamonds at the side, representing our 2 kids.


----------



## ASL4Allie

calisnoopy said:


> Such a good thread [emoji173]
> 
> [emoji173]️ Here's mine...heart shape diamond [emoji173]️
> 
> Sorry it's a bunch of pics but I figured better more than too few
> 
> View attachment 3835618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835611
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835612
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835613
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835614
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835616
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835617
> 
> (Yap he proposed while we were on a trip in Egypt )





Girl! Your ring has captured MY heart! THIS is what I want my upgrade ring to look like! Soo happy for you and your future husband! [emoji1316]


----------



## CasperGT3

cafecreme15 said:


> This is drop dead stunning Casper! Is the top picture a whole new setting? I love it. What are the stats if you don’t mine me asking?



Thank you!! I’m in love with it. The first pic is the new setting, he chose the center diamond when he proposed but let me select my setting. 2.8 ct vs2 I


----------



## GoStanford

bunnyNwife said:


> 12yrs ago hubby was poor and only afford a tiny 0.42ct Lazare solitaire when he proposed then. We just celebrated our 10th years anniversary last year and for sentimental reason we decided to reset it as trinity ring....



Beautiful story and ring.  I also really like your gold wedding band - I've never seen another like it.  Beautiful and original!


----------



## bunnyNwife

GoStanford said:


> Beautiful story and ring.  I also really like your gold wedding band - I've never seen another like it.  Beautiful and original!



Thanks ! The gold wedding band is VCA Perlee small band. Every pearl on the band represents a well wish [emoji4]. 

He actually got me a separate ring for the 10th anniversary since he is doing better now. [emoji846] so I can wear either one depends on my mood or wearing the reset e ring on my right hand.


----------



## benswife2007

This is my final upgrade her mounting is being custom built at the moment . I had a round then a pear and now a round again. We will be renewing our vows with my set for our 5 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## cafecreme15

benswife2007 said:


> This is my final upgrade her mounting is being custom built at the moment . I had a round then a pear and now a round again. We will be renewing our vows with my set for our 5 year wedding anniversary.


Holy cow!! You must share the stats of this gorgeous bauble!


----------



## BagLadyT

benswife2007 said:


> This is my final upgrade her mounting is being custom built at the moment . I had a round then a pear and now a round again. We will be renewing our vows with my set for our 5 year wedding anniversary.



Ooh, go girl!


----------



## MainlyBailey

I was so shocked at the sheer size and beauty of this ring - I immediately got insurance when my fiancé shared the receipt and GIA form- I'm super happy with it but wearing a $45K ring around town kind of makes me feel a bit anxious at times. I totally love it though! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it's a platinum pave set halo and shank diamond ring - 2.6 carat center stone, E color, VVS2 clarity with an excellent cut grade. We're now looking into our wedding bands! I am totally over the moon!
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3840771


----------



## benswife2007

cafecreme15 said:


> Holy cow!! You must share the stats of this gorgeous bauble!


Vvs2 9.68 GIA color M


----------



## benswife2007

cafecreme15 said:


> Holy cow!! You must share the stats of this gorgeous bauble!


----------



## cafecreme15

benswife2007 said:


> Vvs2 9.68 GIA color M


Wow, the color looks so white! Wear it well my dear, and happy anniversary!


----------



## JVSXOXO

It's ring spinning season! When it starts to cool down, my rings don't fit as snuggly so I'm constantly fixing them lol Took this in the morning after I arrived to work.


----------



## benswife2007

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, the color looks so white! Wear it well my dear, and happy anniversary!


It looks white most of the time but in certain lighting or from the side it has a light yellow tint


----------



## kemilia

JVSXOXO said:


> It's ring spinning season! When it starts to cool down, my rings don't fit as snuggly so I'm constantly fixing them lol Took this in the morning after I arrived to work.


You have gorgeous hands! My fingers are so stumpy compared to yours--your long fingers are so elegant and expressive (lovely ring too!).


----------



## imgg

Benswife-
Serious bling!!  Congrats,she is gorgeous!


----------



## imgg

x


----------



## JVSXOXO

kemilia said:


> You have gorgeous hands! My fingers are so stumpy compared to yours--your long fingers are so elegant and expressive (lovely ring too!).


You're too sweet! I used to be pretty self conscious about my "skeleton fingers" but I've grown to appreciate them. I'm not very tall but I have very elongated limbs and digits!

Posting a better shot of my rings


----------



## sammytheMUA

Wedding stack!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

benswife2007 said:


> This is my final upgrade her mounting is being custom built at the moment . I had a round then a pear and now a round again. We will be renewing our vows with my set for our 5 year wedding anniversary.


Holy moly! It is ginormous and indeed very beautiful.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

calisnoopy said:


> Such a good thread ❤
> 
> ❤️ Here's mine...heart shape diamond ❤️
> 
> Sorry it's a bunch of pics but I figured better more than too few
> 
> View attachment 3835618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835611
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835612
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835613
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835614
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835616
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835617
> 
> (Yap he proposed while we were on a trip in Egypt )


It is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Orchidlady

calisnoopy said:


> Such a good thread ❤
> 
> ❤️ Here's mine...heart shape diamond ❤️
> 
> Sorry it's a bunch of pics but I figured better more than too few



calisnoopy, your ring is drool worthy!! Love how unique it is!!


----------



## Orchidlady

I added a couple more pictures of my e-ring. We got engaged last month after 1 year of being together and I finally picked out my wedding band today


----------



## cherylc

Orchidlady said:


> I added a couple more pictures of my e-ring. We got engaged last month after 1 year of being together and I finally picked out my wedding band today



love your oval!!! would you mind sharing the specs?


----------



## Orchidlady

cherylc said:


> love your oval!!! would you mind sharing the specs?


Thank you cherylc ☺️
It’s a 2.7 G VS2, ex sym and polish, no fluorescence.


----------



## cherylc

Orchidlady said:


> Thank you cherylc [emoji5]
> It’s a 2.7 G VS2, ex sym and polish, no fluorescence.



it is beautiful!! very similar to my own oval but mine is 2.5 G and i think VS2 but can't remember. lol.


----------



## sgj99

i've been wearing my ring for nineteen years now and still love it.  i picked it out; i knew i wanted a band style ring instead of an E-ring and a wedding ring and i wanted the stones set down in the ring with no prongs up to catch on anything.  We found it in St.Thomas on a cruise.


----------



## kemilia

sgj99 said:


> i've been wearing my ring for nineteen years now and still love it.  i picked it out; i knew i wanted a band style ring instead of an E-ring and a wedding ring and i wanted the stones set down in the ring with no prongs up to catch on anything.  We found it in St.Thomas on a cruise.


This is such a unique ring, I agree with the prongs not catching on anything. It has a beautiful "worn" look too--warm and loved. You did good with this ring!


----------



## Orchidlady

cherylc said:


> it is beautiful!! very similar to my own oval but mine is 2.5 G and i think VS2 but can't remember. lol.


Pls do share a picture of your oval when you have a chance, I would love to see it!!!


----------



## cherylc

Orchidlady said:


> Pls do share a picture of your oval when you have a chance, I would love to see it!!!



posted it before but it was ages ago so hope no one minds me reposting. lol.


----------



## Orchidlady

cherylc said:


> posted it before but it was ages ago so hope no one minds me reposting. lol.
> 
> View attachment 3852727


Omg!! It’s so beautiful!!!! ❤️
I love it on you!!!!


----------



## Chezza25

Had a great time scrolling through all your beautiful pieces ladies you are all so lucky! 

I would like to share a picture of mine too! 

DH and I got engaged in front of the Eiffel Tower last  July 21,2013. He knew what I wanted so he secretly picked out the diamond and had it set with a jeweler in Dubai where we used to live! I have always wanted a solitaire princess cut diamond engagement ring. I had no idea he was going to propose that day which explains why he was a bit nervous in the morning! I would have been if I knew he was carrying this beautiful ring in his short pocket! A few months after we went to the same jeweler to pick the diamonds for my eternity wedding ring! Thanks for letting me share ladies! x


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I was excited that my new Mac liquid matte lipstick matched my nails!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
l thought my ring looked pretty in the grocery store lights!


----------



## Chezza25

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3854107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited that my new Mac liquid matte lipstick matched my nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l thought my ring looked pretty in the grocery store lights!



Looks beautiful on you and it does shine bright with the light!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Chezza325 said:


> Looks beautiful on you and it does shine bright with the light!


Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

calisnoopy said:


> Such a good thread [emoji173]
> 
> [emoji173]️ Here's mine...heart shape diamond [emoji173]️
> 
> Sorry it's a bunch of pics but I figured better more than too few
> 
> View attachment 3835618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835611
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835612
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835613
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835614
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835616
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835617
> 
> (Yap he proposed while we were on a trip in Egypt )



Congratulations!!  Victor made it?  I wish he posted that on IG.  Stunning as usual.  Great halo to emphasize the heart shape.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Haven’t posted this since I got it reset by Victor Canera.


----------



## ap.

EpiFanatic said:


> Haven’t posted this since I got it reset by Victor Canera.
> View attachment 3856455



Pretty!  I like your plain band, too.


----------



## Winterfell

Chezza325 said:


> Had a great time scrolling through all your beautiful pieces ladies you are all so lucky!
> 
> I would like to share a picture of mine too!
> 
> DH and I got engaged in front of the Eiffel Tower last  July 21,2013. He knew what I wanted so he secretly picked out the diamond and had it set with a jeweler in Dubai where we used to live! I have always wanted a solitaire princess cut diamond engagement ring. I had no idea he was going to propose that day which explains why he was a bit nervous in the morning! I would have been if I knew he was carrying this beautiful ring in his short pocket! A few months after we went to the same jeweler to pick the diamonds for my eternity wedding ring! Thanks for letting me share ladies! x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854086
> View attachment 3854088



Gorgeous! What are the specs of your diamond it's beautiful. Love the band too.


----------



## kbell

EpiFanatic said:


> Haven’t posted this since I got it reset by Victor Canera.
> View attachment 3856453
> 
> View attachment 3856454
> 
> View attachment 3856455


Gorgeous reset!!


----------



## queennadine

Mine!

We got engaged on August 12 and are getting married next weekend, in October 28!

I’m going with a small twisted band so it doesn’t take away from the daintiness of the e-ring, and because I didn’t want a ‘matchy’ set.


----------



## belleinthewoods




----------



## cafecreme15

queennadine said:


> Mine!
> 
> We got engaged on August 12 and are getting married next weekend, in October 28!
> 
> I’m going with a small twisted band so it doesn’t take away from the daintiness of the e-ring, and because I didn’t want a ‘matchy’ set.



Beautiful ring! And wow, you aren’t wasting any time!


----------



## Thursday's Child

JVSXOXO said:


> It's ring spinning season! When it starts to cool down, my rings don't fit as snuggly so I'm constantly fixing them lol Took this in the morning after I arrived to work.


Oh, man, I know the pain.  Skinny fingers high five!  Your rings are gorgeous, though.

It probably doesn't help I broke the knuckle on my ring finger years ago, so it's large in proportion to the finger itself.
Here are my rings.  The diamond in my engagement ring belonged to my husband's grandmother.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Thursday's Child said:


> Oh, man, I know the pain.  Skinny fingers high five!  Your rings are gorgeous, though.
> 
> It probably doesn't help I broke the knuckle on my ring finger years ago, so it's large in proportion to the finger itself.
> Here are my rings.  The diamond in my engagement ring belonged to my husband's grandmother.
> View attachment 3869496



Thank you! Your set is beautiful as well  I had a hard time deciding between white and yellow gold. I love both!


----------



## Zoe C

Hello! I love your rings!! Eye candy all over on this thread! Congrats to all of you, they are gorgeous.

I want to share with you the eternity band I got for our 10th anniversary. I couldn’t believe it when I saw it! I really really like it!!

View attachment 3870813


----------



## Winterfell

Zoe C said:


> Hello! I love your rings!! Eye candy all over on this thread! Congrats to all of you, they are gorgeous.
> 
> I want to share with you the eternity band I got for our 10th anniversary. I couldn’t believe it when I saw it! I really really like it!!
> 
> View attachment 3870813



Gorgeous ring lovely size on you


----------



## Pinkie*

Love this thread


----------



## Zoe C

Winterfell said:


> Gorgeous ring lovely size on you



Thank you so much! It is indeed a very special gift


----------



## Viaggiare

Here’s mine.


----------



## Viaggiare

will try to post a photo


----------



## Pinksweater

Viaggiare said:


> Here’s mine.


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## xjsbellamias13

queennadine said:


> Mine!
> 
> We got engaged on August 12 and are getting married next weekend, in October 28!
> 
> I’m going with a small twisted band so it doesn’t take away from the daintiness of the e-ring, and because I didn’t want a ‘matchy’ set.



Beautiful! Congrats on your wedding as it would have passed by now  

Is that a mrs box? I just posted a thread about them!


----------



## Zucnarf

Viaggiare said:


> Here’s mine.



Gorgeus!!!!!!!
Can you share specifications?


----------



## Viaggiare

The center stone is 3.68 D triple EX, IF no flourescence.  The side stones and band are .30 each.  This was a recent upgrade of an upgrade...I had a 4+ cw emerald cut D color but was never happy with the dimensions of the stone or clarity. a little too fat for a good emerald cut.  The new ring is smaller but a much better quality diamond.  The ring is a size 5.  Amazing sparkle compared to the emerald cut.  I love it!


----------



## Nl404

Viaggiare said:


> The center stone is 3.68 D triple EX, IF no flourescence.  The side stones and band are .30 each.  This was a recent upgrade of an upgrade...I had a 4+ cw emerald cut D color but was never happy with the dimensions of the stone or clarity. a little too fat for a good emerald cut.  The new ring is smaller but a much better quality diamond.  The ring is a size 5.  Amazing sparkle compared to the emerald cut.  I love it!



Omg it’s beautiful and love love the color grade and clarity!! That’s a heck of an upgrade


----------



## Viaggiare

Thanks!


----------



## queennadine

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on your wedding as it would have passed by now
> 
> Is that a mrs box? I just posted a thread about them!



Thank you!! Yes, we got married 2 weeks ago today! I'm waiting on my professional pics back to post a good wedding band picture 
And yes, that's a Mrs. Box...I desperately wanted it, and DH bought it for me and had it waiting as a surprise after he proposed


----------



## Zucnarf

Viaggiare said:


> The center stone is 3.68 D triple EX, IF no flourescence.  The side stones and band are .30 each.  This was a recent upgrade of an upgrade...I had a 4+ cw emerald cut D color but was never happy with the dimensions of the stone or clarity. a little too fat for a good emerald cut.  The new ring is smaller but a much better quality diamond.  The ring is a size 5.  Amazing sparkle compared to the emerald cut.  I love it!



Amazing stone!!


----------



## Viaggiare

Thanks!  Here’s a better photo of just the ER so you can see the setting.  The stones in the band are set the same way.


----------



## Jaellexo

For our anniversary, my wife gifted me a new ring! Here it is


----------



## smashinstyle

I posted my engagement ring on here when we first got engaged, thought I should update with my complete set!


----------



## boomcast

Jaellexo said:


> For our anniversary, my wife gifted me a new ring! Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889167


Very nice!!! It’s absolutely beautiful and how kind of your wife. Do you have any specs to share?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

smashinstyle said:


> I posted my engagement ring on here when we first got engaged, thought I should update with my complete set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889531


So pretty and classic! Do you ever wear it with just the solitaire and eternity?


----------



## kkfiregirl

Jaellexo said:


> For our anniversary, my wife gifted me a new ring! Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889167



❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## smashinstyle

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> So pretty and classic! Do you ever wear it with just the solitaire and eternity?



Sometimes! I’ll usually wear all four rings though - I love a bigger stack and the yellow gold rope bands make the stack two tone to match my husband’s wedding band.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

smashinstyle said:


> Sometimes! I’ll usually wear all four rings though - I love a bigger stack and the yellow gold rope bands make the stack two tone to match my husband’s wedding band.


I love the solitaire eternity look. I wore a set like that for a few years then I made it into a pendant and eventually a three stone ring.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

I know this thread is for engagement ring only but Hubby got this half Eternity ring for my early birthday present,
that I would like to share  and thank you for letting me share!


----------



## TravelQueen

calisnoopy said:


> Thanks everyone! Also hopefully this magenta font color is easier for people to read too
> 
> Attached a snapshot of my engagement ring info...beyond the usual color, clarity stuff, I'm not so much an expert on diamonds.
> 
> But I recall my fiance sharing with me that it was also a type llA (2A) diamond which was pretty rare as well tho I dunno what "visible" attributes that has on the diamond itself...
> 
> The basics are
> 
> 3.37 D IF Heart Shape Diamond in platinum hand forged halo setting by Victor Canera ❤
> 
> View attachment 3837038



Gorgeous!  OMG Diamond - IIa are very rare. Have never seen any other than those sold through Sotheby's and Christies. They are sold as having more "fire" as they are considered a more pure stone.   
And to get engaged at the Pyraminds!   Lucky girl and obviously a lucky guy too.


----------



## jxwilliams

bellaNlawrence said:


> I know this thread is for engagement ring only but Hubby got this half Eternity ring for my early birthday present,
> that I would like to share  and thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3890062
> View attachment 3890063



This is beautiful!  What are the diamond specs?


----------



## bellaNlawrence

jxwilliams said:


> This is beautiful!  What are the diamond specs?


Thank you  its F-G colour and VS-SI Total 0.98ct


----------



## 26Alexandra

bellaNlawrence said:


> I know this thread is for engagement ring only but Hubby got this half Eternity ring for my early birthday present,
> that I would like to share  and thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3890062
> View attachment 3890063



Gorgeous!
My wedding band looks exactly the same.


----------



## sammytheMUA

I'm in the process of upgrading my engagement ring. Any one have a 2.2 -2.3 carat round in a solitaire setting? I would love the see hand shots! I am in the process of finding the perfect stone for me with my jeweler. I am really excited as I did not pick out my oval diamond.


----------



## SandySummer

sammytheMUA said:


> I'm in the process of upgrading my engagement ring. Any one have a 2.2 -2.3 carat round in a solitaire setting? I would love the see hand shots! I am in the process of finding the perfect stone for me with my jeweler. I am really excited as I did not pick out my oval diamond.






Hope that helps!


----------



## GoStanford

SandySummer said:


> Hope that helps!


The yellow gold band is beautiful.  I'm a big fan of yellow gold.  Enjoy!


----------



## sammytheMUA

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3894709
> View attachment 3894710
> 
> Hope that helps!


It does! Absolutely stunning! I picked out my new diamond today and I am so excited!


----------



## SandySummer

GoStanford said:


> The yellow gold band is beautiful.  I'm a big fan of yellow gold.  Enjoy!





sammytheMUA said:


> It does! Absolutely stunning! I picked out my new diamond today and I am so excited!



Thank you! I wanted it very plain as I wanted the Cartier love wedding band to match my bracelet. 

My fiancé selected the diamond with the advice of Todd Gray at NiceIce (highly recommend!!) and purchased the ring through James Allen. Good luck!


----------



## Jadewah

SandySummer said:


> Thank you! I wanted it very plain as I wanted the Cartier love wedding band to match my bracelet.
> 
> My fiancé selected the diamond with the advice of Todd Gray at NiceIce (highly recommend!!) and purchased the ring through James Allen. Good luck!



Beautiful ring! Love the YG. Just for reference what size is your finger?


----------



## SandySummer

Jadewah said:


> Beautiful ring! Love the YG. Just for reference what size is your finger?



6.5


----------



## macinev




----------



## macinev




----------



## macinev

2.25 ct center stone


----------



## macinev




----------



## LovingLV81

macinev said:


> View attachment 3895725



We are basically ring twins !!! That is so cool [emoji41] love the ring btw [emoji106][emoji7][emoji8][emoji6]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Sharing my DH’s band, I designed it and I am so proud of it!!!


----------



## Viaggiare

macinev said:


> 2.25 ct center stone


What is the shape of the center stone?  It looks much bigger than 2.25!


----------



## chessmont

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Sharing my DH’s band, I designed it and I am so proud of it!!!
> View attachment 3903569


wowsza is all I can say!  I'd even happily wear it.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

chessmont said:


> wowsza is all I can say!  I'd even happily wear it.


Thank you! I wanted it to look like 3 bands like my ring. The center stone is the first diamond he ever bought me (it was a pendant). It has strong fluorescence so in some lights it glows! He wants to have a smaller one made for my right hand, we shall see.


----------



## MayyaS

This is emerald version. I love it.


----------



## ArethaJ0818

calisnoopy said:


> Such a good thread ❤
> 
> ❤️ Here's mine...heart shape diamond ❤️
> 
> Sorry it's a bunch of pics but I figured better more than too few
> 
> View attachment 3835618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835611
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835612
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835613
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835614
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835616
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835617
> 
> (Yap he proposed while we were on a trip in Egypt )


So beautiful and you two look so happy


----------



## Passerine123

Is it just me or are there others hoping we'll see some new Christmas/New Year's engagement announcements  here with ring photos?


----------



## Gourmetgal

It’s not just you...I’m waiting, too!


----------



## Winterfell

Can't believe there are no new engagement rings


----------



## leechiyong

It feels like there aren't too many holiday reveals for anything yet; I'm hoping they trickle in throughout the next month and people are just too busy celebrating right now.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

leechiyong said:


> It feels like there aren't too many holiday reveals for anything yet; I'm hoping they trickle in throughout the next month and people are just too busy celebrating right now.




I'm anxiously awaiting as well!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Not newly engaged but I do have my upgrade to share!


----------



## solange

Pretty!


----------



## Andy1612

sammytheMUA said:


> Not newly engaged but I do have my upgrade to share!
> View attachment 3918259
> View attachment 3918258
> View attachment 3918256
> View attachment 3918257




Such beautiful rings! I got married this year but we didn’t buy a band and next year is our 10-year anniversary so I was thinking about getting two different bands like yours [emoji1][emoji1] now I got inspired and need to start planning haha [emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## shopETOH

I just got engaged Dec 9th but it says my photo is too large for the server.  How can I fix this?


----------



## shopETOH

Hopefully this pic comes through.  Excuse the lack of a manicure I just took off shellac lol.  It was a surprise.  He proposed on our flight to Jamaica in front of everyone.  Pretty shocking.

The center is a 2.5 ct cushion and I think another total 1 ct of side stones.  He had it made.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Awesome!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## shopETOH

It has a raised open gallery


----------



## leechiyong

shopETOH said:


> It has a raised open gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921088


Beautiful!  Best wishes!


----------



## Passerine123

Congratulations -- and wow, that's quite a ring  !!


----------



## shopETOH

Gourmetgal said:


> Awesome!  Thanks for posting!


thanks I was pretty shocked!


Passerine123 said:


> Congratulations -- and wow, that's quite a ring  !!


Thanks it was pretty surprising to say the least.  Especially since we are in process of building a house.


----------



## aq7588@

Here’s mine


----------



## baglover4ever

All the rings are sooo beautiful here!! Can someone please share how or what insurance they purchased for insuring the ring?


----------



## lorihmatthews

baglover4ever said:


> All the rings are sooo beautiful here!! Can someone please share how or what insurance they purchased for insuring the ring?



When I got engaged I added a rider to my existing homeowner's policy.


----------



## baglover4ever

^^ Thanks Lori. Do people usually buy it with the homeowner's policy? what if you don't own one?


----------



## lorihmatthews

baglover4ever said:


> ^^ Thanks Lori. Do people usually buy it with the homeowner's policy? what if you don't own one?



You can also add a rider to a renter's policy.


----------



## Winterfell

aq7588@ said:


> Here’s mine


Gorgeous ring. Love your nails too the colour looks fab on you


----------



## Jlbailey614

I finally have an upgrade, although I’ve had it a while I haven’t posted. My husband wants to buy a whole new set, as when I got this one we had a rough patch in our marriage. He said he wanted to start 2018 right and that I get a new ring along with it. So we will see what happens. I’ll post if/when I get another upgrade lol.

This one is unique though! It is 14k white gold and the design is a circle within a square. One round brilliant stone in the center approximately .81cts. VS2, F with no flouresence and measuring 6.20mm x 3.40mm. It also has 12 round brilliant diamonds beneath the Center diamond at .12cts. The wedding band which comes up through the center of the ring (split band, how cool is that?!) has 22 round brilliant diamonds at .66cts. Our appraisal says replacement will be around $8,010.00. (Let’s hope we do not have to do that before I get a new one hahahahaha!)


----------



## Passerine123

Wow, love that ring -- very fresh and modern!


----------



## Jlbailey614

Passerine123 said:


> Wow, love that ring -- very fresh and modern!


That’s what I loved about it! It’s a custom ring and SUPER heavy. If gold keeps going up I may end up selling it even if/when I get a new one just for the gold! Haha!


----------



## baglover4ever

here's mine! Engaged on 1/1/18!


----------



## Spellman

Beautiful rings ladies! May 2018 bring you happiness and love.


----------



## Passerine123

Spellman said:


> Beautiful rings ladies! May 2018 bring you happiness and love.


Yes, ditto! And congratulations to all of you!


----------



## cherylc

baglover4ever said:


> here's mine! Engaged on 1/1/18!



omg stunning!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] one of my fav classic engagement ring styles, sometimes i wish i had it! lol. do you mind sharing details on the ring??


----------



## princess.shelby

Here's my little rose gold place holder... teeny tiny diamond band but very sparkly! I was passed down a family diamond to be my engagement ring but I am still in the process of deciding how I want it set and which local jeweler to go with! So for now I don't want to rush and this little band is perfect for the time being.





Here's the family ring to be re-done if anyone is curious! I think it's pretty- just not my style.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

baglover4ever said:


> here's mine! Engaged on 1/1/18!



Oh my goodness I adore your ring!! So beautiful, and like another poster I would love to know details if you don't mind sharing!


----------



## baglover4ever

cherylc said:


> omg stunning!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] one of my fav classic engagement ring styles, sometimes i wish i had it! lol. do you mind sharing details on the ring??


Thank you! He sure did a great job! The center is 2 Ct, H color, VS1, Triple Ex (not sure if that's important), side diamonds are pear shaped range from D-F color and about .6 ct. My finger is 5.5.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

princess.shelby said:


> Here's my little rose gold place holder... teeny tiny diamond band but very sparkly! I was passed down a family diamond to be my engagement ring but I am still in the process of deciding how I want it set and which local jeweler to go with! So for now I don't want to rush and this little band is perfect for the time being.
> View attachment 3925296
> 
> View attachment 3925297
> 
> 
> Here's the family ring to be re-done if anyone is curious! I think it's pretty- just not my style.
> View attachment 3925298



Love the diamond RG band! 

The family ring looks like it has lots of good diamonds in it. What types of settings were you thinking of? What immediately comes to my mind is maybe you could do a solitaire with the center stone and have it flanked on the sides with the baguettes and then make a wedding diamond band with the rest of the baguettes. 

Here are some inspiration pics I found that better explain what I mean. The 3rd link also incorporates some round brilliant diamonds with the baguettes.

Good luck with whatever you decide! So exciting! 

https://www.bluenile.com/build-your...inum_4524?elem=img&track=product&vtype=sample

https://www.etsy.com/listing/482609...MI2t6E8N3D2AIVkbrACh3baA7SEAQYEyABEgJCKPD_BwE

https://www.brilliantearth.com/Vint...MI2t6E8N3D2AIVkbrACh3baA7SEAQYBiABEgKUFPD_BwE


----------



## bunnyNwife

After 11years of marriage, hubby had got me 8 rings, counting from bottom row, proposal/wedding set, 5th year anniversary set, 10th anniversary set, top row is merely gifts on other occasions.


----------



## bigdilove

baglover4ever said:


> Thank you! He sure did a great job! The center is 2 Ct, H color, VS1, Triple Ex (not sure if that's important), side diamonds are pear shaped range from D-F color and about .6 ct. My finger is 5.5.



I love this setting! Can you please post more pics and a side view also?


----------



## princess.shelby

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Love the diamond RG band!
> 
> The family ring looks like it has lots of good diamonds in it. What types of settings were you thinking of? What immediately comes to my mind is maybe you could do a solitaire with the center stone and have it flanked on the sides with the baguettes and then make a wedding diamond band with the rest of the baguettes.
> 
> Here are some inspiration pics I found that better explain what I mean. The 3rd link also incorporates some round brilliant diamonds with the baguettes.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide! So exciting!
> 
> https://www.bluenile.com/build-your...inum_4524?elem=img&track=product&vtype=sample
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/482609...MI2t6E8N3D2AIVkbrACh3baA7SEAQYEyABEgJCKPD_BwE
> 
> https://www.brilliantearth.com/Vint...MI2t6E8N3D2AIVkbrACh3baA7SEAQYBiABEgKUFPD_BwE



Oh my goodness I love the bands you left pictures of!! I was actually thinking I would set the diamond by itself, something simple in rose gold with an intricate cage/basket and I planned to use the baguettes for a band just like you suggested!! But now you've got me thinking about using some of the baguettes in the main ring as well! There's 16 of them I believe so I definitely have plenty to work with! It is so exciting! Thank you for all of your suggestions!! [emoji4][emoji1]


----------



## Shopgirl1996

princess.shelby said:


> Oh my goodness I love the bands you left pictures of!! I was actually thinking I would set the diamond by itself, something simple in rose gold with an intricate cage/basket and I planned to use the baguettes for a band just like you suggested!! But now you've got me thinking about using some of the baguettes in the main ring as well! There's 16 of them I believe so I definitely have plenty to work with! It is so exciting! Thank you for all of your suggestions!! [emoji4][emoji1]



I'm so happy that you liked my suggestions! 
Please let us know what you ultimately decide.


----------



## QuachN2

So glad I finally get to add mine! Engaged on Jan 04, 2018.  1.52 center stone. I love everything about this ring especially the setting! I was told the pink sapphires on either side of the ring is supposed to represent a blushing bride. hehe


----------



## bellebellebelle19

QuachN2 said:


> So glad I finally get to add mine! Engaged on Jan 04, 2018.  1.52 center stone. I love everything about this ring especially the setting! I was told the pink sapphires on either side of the ring is supposed to represent a blushing bride. hehe
> View attachment 3929332
> View attachment 3929333


Thanks for sharing and congratulations! Wishing you all the happiness. Thus has to be one of my favorite rings on the thread!


----------



## QuachN2

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for sharing and congratulations! Wishing you all the happiness. Thus has to be one of my favorite rings on the thread!


Thank you so much! He really did an awesome job!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

QuachN2 said:


> So glad I finally get to add mine! Engaged on Jan 04, 2018.  1.52 center stone. I love everything about this ring especially the setting! I was told the pink sapphires on either side of the ring is supposed to represent a blushing bride. hehe
> View attachment 3929332
> View attachment 3929333



Lovely. I love the detail on the basket!


----------



## QuachN2

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Lovely. I love the detail on the basket!


Thank you!  Not that I don't love the nice rock but I think the setting is my favorite part about the ring!


----------



## aj0llyaffair

BPC said:


> Love all the halos here. I'm considering resetting mine but just can't make up my mind.
> My Sholdt semi-bezel with a 2.52 GIA G, VS2,excellent cut diamond.
> 
> View attachment 3621280



Absolutely love the Sholdt semi bezel, I find it only looks good on 2+ carat centre stones.  I would definitely consider it if my future upgrade(s) allows for a bigger diamond.


----------



## sxca

I’ve been married for a little over 6 months, but just wanted to contribute! My e-ring stone is 1.31 e-ring, the band is around 0.24 (half eternity). My wedding band is 0.37. Both set in WG. The e-ring stone was given to my DH (then fiancé) by his grandmother, which makes it so special to me. I truly love both of them, they are my favorite things to wear daily, and probably my favorite things that I own. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

sxca said:


> View attachment 3937453
> 
> 
> I’ve been married for a little over 6 months, but just wanted to contribute! My e-ring stone is 1.31 e-ring, the band is around 0.24 (half eternity). My wedding band is 0.37. Both set in WG. The e-ring stone was given to my DH (then fiancé) by his grandmother, which makes it so special to me. I truly love both of them, they are my favorite things to wear daily, and probably my favorite things that I own. Thank you for letting me share!



Beautiful! I looove your wedding band!


----------



## sxca

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Beautiful! I looove your wedding band!


Thank you! I love that it’s a little different than traditional bands


----------



## darkangel07760

I got engaged June 14, 2017. I love it, I had no input but I fell in love right away! What I appreciate is that he searched for natural black diamonds instead of just getting heat treated ones. The center stone is a little over 4 carats, I can’t remember the exact carat...


----------



## chessmont

darkangel07760 said:


> View attachment 3942965
> 
> I got engaged June 14, 2017. I love it, I had no input but I fell in love right away! What I appreciate is that he searched for natural black diamonds instead of just getting heat treated ones. The center stone is a little over 4 carats, I can’t remember the exact carat...



I didn't know that natural black diamonds came that dark.  An acquaintance has a gorgeous grayish 'black' natural diamond with a white diamond halo and it is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.  Can't remember the shape.  But it's big like yours.  Can we get some shots from the top and different angles?   Would love to see more of it.  It's beautiful.


----------



## darkangel07760

chessmont said:


> I didn't know that natural black diamonds came that dark.  An acquaintance has a gorgeous grayish 'black' natural diamond with a white diamond halo and it is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.  Can't remember the shape.  But it's big like yours.  Can we get some shots from the top and different angles?   Would love to see more of it.  It's beautiful.



Certainly! I will post them as soon as I can. If I catch it in the sunlight at just the right angle, there is a bit of transluceny, I might still have that pic on my phone


----------



## darkangel07760

Here are some pics of my diamond in the sun, and some more detail pics [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## chessmont

darkangel07760 said:


> View attachment 3943597
> View attachment 3943598
> View attachment 3943600
> View attachment 3943601
> 
> Here are some pics of my diamond in the sun, and some more detail pics [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you, so pretty!


----------



## leechiyong

darkangel07760 said:


> View attachment 3943597
> View attachment 3943598
> View attachment 3943600
> View attachment 3943601
> 
> Here are some pics of my diamond in the sun, and some more detail pics [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


So gorgeous!


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you ladies! He handpicked the diamond, he thinks he drove them kinda nuts but he was determined. When I get home I will check the Gia cert and get the specs for you


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

Excited to share mine! Would LOVE advice on a wedding band. Thinking either a plain gold or platinum band (1-1.5  mm)to mix it up.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Gorgeous! I love pear shaped. I’d get a thin band to mimick the band on your engagement ring so the diamond remains front and centre but you have some interest (it looks like a twist?) if you want to wear the band alone or start stacking.


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

A1aGypsy said:


> Gorgeous! I love pear shaped. I’d get a thin band to mimick the band on your engagement ring so the diamond remains front and centre but you have some interest (it looks like a twist?) if you want to wear the band alone or start stacking.



Thanks! I was thinking about that or even having a platinum twist band. Right now the band is yellow gold (prongs are white gold).


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think you cannot go wrong with either one.


----------



## Solday

BlitzandGlitz said:


> Excited to share mine! Would LOVE advice on a wedding band. Thinking either a plain gold or platinum band (1-1.5  mm)to mix it up.



Beautiful ring! I’m thinking about an upgrade and I’m considering a pear shaped diamond. Would you mind sharing details of the ring and your finger size?


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

Solday said:


> Beautiful ring! I’m thinking about an upgrade and I’m considering a pear shaped diamond. Would you mind sharing details of the ring and your finger size?



No problem! The ring is 2.01 carats, G SI2, No fluorescence. Ring size in pic is 4 (getting resized to 3.5).
Hope this helps!


----------



## chaya808

Here's mine.


----------



## Shelovesbling




----------



## leechiyong

I love the detailing on the band of your e-ring!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Thank you


----------



## Blyen

Here is mine, with my wedding band! I've been wanting to rework the prongs since I got it (I'm particular about details), but never got around to it... Maybe I'll just change the setting entirely in a couple of years, as somehow it also took a beating a couple of months ago and got slightly bent (no idea how since it's platinum)


----------



## chessmont

Blyen said:


> Here is mine, with my wedding band! I've been wanting to rework the prongs since I got it (I'm particular about details), but never got around to it... Maybe I'll just change the setting entirely in a couple of years, as somehow it also took a beating a couple of months ago and got slightly bent (no idea how since it's platinum)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945383


Classic and beautiful!  Is the wedding band yellow gold or is it my computer monitor?  If so, I love the mix


----------



## Blyen

chessmont said:


> Classic and beautiful!  Is the wedding band yellow gold or is it my computer monitor?  If so, I love the mix


Thank you! Yes, it's 18k yellow gold. Here in Italy yellow gold plain bands are very traditional and basically everyone pick this style!


----------



## jadie1

Blyen said:


> Here is mine, with my wedding band! I've been wanting to rework the prongs since I got it (I'm particular about details), but never got around to it... Maybe I'll just change the setting entirely in a couple of years, as somehow it also took a beating a couple of months ago and got slightly bent (no idea how since it's platinum)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945383



Platinum is softer and more malleable than gold. Warped platinum rings are not unusual, particularly if the shank is on the thinner side.


----------



## Blyen

jadie1 said:


> Platinum is softer and more malleable than gold. Warped platinum rings are not unusual, particularly if the shank is on the thinner side.


Thank you! I think it was a mix of me being rough on it and the metal. It's my first platinum piece so I didn't know how careful I had to be. Never had this problem with gold.
I'm probably going to switch the setting to a white gold version in a few years.


----------



## Jujubay

Here's mine. Center stone is GIA 1.84 carat G VS2. Can't remember the TCW.


----------



## greenteawasabi

Hi girls. Just sharing a picture of a right hand ring of mine which typically looks like an e-ring - with 0.72ct centre stone surrounded by 0.20ct total halo setting. 

My finger is US4.5 or Japan8 for reference.


----------



## loogirl

jadie1 said:


> Platinum is softer and more malleable than gold. Warped platinum rings are not unusual, particularly if the shank is on the thinner side.



Platinum is harder than yellow gold. And more difficult to bend than gold - it's not malleable. That's why they recommend it for engagement rings - it's known for it's durability. 18k gold is softer. And the only reason some white gold may be harder is the filler metals added. Overall, platinum is the more durable choice.


----------



## jadie1

Called the “King of Metals”, *platinum* is a very heavy (nearly twice the weight of gold), silver-white metal that is very ductile. Although it is a *soft* metal, *platinum* is not easily scratched and is very strong and durable.

Google is your friend. I've had many rings over the years and platinum warps much more than gold.


----------



## Thursday's Child

The thing with platinum is that, because it _is_ so malleable, scratches tend to just push metal to the side, instead of gouging a tiny bit of metal out like when gold gets scratched.  This means that when you get it polished, the original amount of metal is still there, so it doesn't wear away over the years like gold.  More durable != harder.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I’ve also bent and gouged platinum rings so now all my rings are set in 18k white gold.  18K is not as soft as 22k or 24k because of the alloys added to make it white and is actually harder than platinum but not as dense as platinum.  18k is more brittle however so prongs can just snap off.  My jeweler recommends 18k white gold over platinum for rings.  You can also just have it re-rhodium’ed to make it look like new.


----------



## shiny_things

Haven't looked at this thread for a while. Lovely to see all the new engagements as well as the already engaged/marrieds. Hope I'll be able to join you all in the not too distant future.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

DH got me a new ring from Brian Gavin for our 10th anniversary.  I am so over the moon.  (1.365ct I/VS1 sz 4.  )Thank you again, Ame!  By the way, BD diamond is more sparkly than my Tiffany diamond.


----------



## solange

sxca said:


> View attachment 3937453
> 
> 
> I’ve been married for a little over 6 months, but just wanted to contribute! My e-ring stone is 1.31 e-ring, the band is around 0.24 (half eternity). My wedding band is 0.37. Both set in WG. The e-ring stone was given to my DH (then fiancé) by his grandmother, which makes it so special to me. I truly love both of them, they are my favorite things to wear daily, and probably my favorite things that I own. Thank you for letting me share!


What a fun, unique band!





darkangel07760 said:


> View attachment 3942965
> 
> I got engaged June 14, 2017. I love it, I had no input but I fell in love right away! What I appreciate is that he searched for natural black diamonds instead of just getting heat treated ones. The center stone is a little over 4 carats, I can’t remember the exact carat...


That is stunning!


----------



## Winterfell

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> DH got me a new ring from Brian Gavin for our 10th anniversary.  I am so over the moon.  (1.365ct I/VS1 sz 4.  )Thank you again, Ame!  By the way, BD diamond is more sparkly than my Tiffany diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960290



Looks lovely


----------



## Annlovebag

This is my new upgrade ring [emoji183] I'm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
in love


----------



## cafecreme15

Annlovebag said:


> This is my new upgrade ring [emoji183] I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in love



Holy cow!! I’m blinded!  it’s just stunning. What are the stats on this beauty?


----------



## Annlovebag

cafecreme15 said:


> Holy cow!! I’m blinded!  it’s just stunning. What are the stats on this beauty?



Thank you so much, It 5,82 G vs1 .


----------



## loogirl

Thursday's Child said:


> The thing with platinum is that, because it _is_ so malleable, scratches tend to just push metal to the side, instead of gouging a tiny bit of metal out like when gold gets scratched.  This means that when you get it polished, the original amount of metal is still there, so it doesn't wear away over the years like gold.  More durable != harder.



According to Google and Wiki platinum is less malleable than gold.


----------



## loogirl

jadie1 said:


> Called the “King of Metals”, *platinum* is a very heavy (nearly twice the weight of gold), silver-white metal that is very ductile. Although it is a *soft* metal, *platinum* is not easily scratched and is very strong and durable.
> 
> Google is your friend. I've had many rings over the years and platinum warps much more than gold.



Where do you think I got the info? Platinum is LESS malleable than gold. So, no it would not warp more then gold. Gold is more malleable and therefore easier to bend and warp. Source: google and wikipedia.


----------



## k*d

Annlovebag said:


> This is my new upgrade ring [emoji183] I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in love


Dude, you could rent out ice skates and charge admission.

What I mean is, congratulations!


----------



## Annlovebag

Annlovebag said:


> This is my new upgrade ring [emoji183] I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in love





	

		
			
		

		
	
 more pic,


----------



## Dynasty

Everyone’s rings are so BEAUTIFUL!
Here is mine.


----------



## kbell

loogirl said:


> Where do you think I got the info? Platinum is LESS malleable than gold. So, no it would not warp more then gold. Gold is more malleable and therefore easier to bend and warp. Source: google and wikipedia.



Platinum is less malleable than gold in its pure form ie: 24k gold. Most rings are 18 or 14k mixed with other metals to make them harder, therefore in many cases platinum is more malleable. There are different mixes of both gold & platinum which will impact the “malleable” quality. 

Let’s not argue ladies - both platinum & gold are beautiful and each have their own advantages


----------



## casiecn

Love all the gorgeous rings! Been married for 12 years and still admire my engagement ring and band nearly everyday!


----------



## WinSailor

Dynasty said:


> Everyone’s rings are so BEAUTIFUL!
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962377


LOVE your asscher diamond! Beautiful and unique!


----------



## Dynasty

WinSailor said:


> LOVE your asscher diamond! Beautiful and unique!



Thank you!


----------



## mewt

kbell said:


> Platinum is less malleable than gold in its pure form ie: 24k gold. Most rings are 18 or 14k mixed with other metals to make them harder, therefore in many cases platinum is more malleable. There are different mixes of both gold & platinum which will impact the “malleable” quality.
> 
> Let’s not argue ladies - both platinum & gold are beautiful and each have their own advantages


You're mixing hardness with malleability. Hardness means how easily the material gets scratched, while malleability means how easy the material bends. Platinum is softer, but less malleable than 18k gold. So while platinum will scratch more easily it is actually LESS malleable, making it the more secure choice for prongs. And of course, as you said, different mixes of gold/platinum will effect this as well.

There's also a measure of ductility, which is how much a material can deform before breaking. That's why gold wears away thinner while platinum gets pushed around (for example, polishing gold will remove a thin layer, but polishing platinum doesn't as much), and also why platinum prongs are generally considered safer.

I like both materials! Plat feels more lux because of the weight but there's always something very warm and classic about gold. Just so this isn't completely off-topic, here's a pic of my platinum e-ring with gold wedding band!


----------



## kbell

mewt said:


> You're mixing hardness with malleability. Hardness means how easily the material gets scratched, while malleability means how easy the material bends. Platinum is softer, but less malleable than 18k gold. So while platinum will scratch more easily it is actually LESS malleable, making it the more secure choice for prongs. And of course, as you said, different mixes of gold/platinum will effect this as well.
> 
> There's also a measure of ductility, which is how much a material can deform before breaking. That's why gold wears away thinner while platinum gets pushed around (for example, polishing gold will remove a thin layer, but polishing platinum doesn't as much), and also why platinum prongs are generally considered safer.
> 
> I like both materials! Plat feels more lux because of the weight but there's always something very warm and classic about gold. Just so this isn't completely off-topic, here's a pic of my platinum e-ring with gold wedding band!



Lol - maybe mixed up a little - all I know is when we researched ring settings we ultimately chose platinum 900 to get the best of both worlds  

I love platinum & gold. I have a plain 18k yellow gold Tiffany band I wear daily as a thumb ring. 
Here’s a pic with both:


----------



## mewt

Oh, my ring is also PT900! Was yours, by any chance, made by Mark Morrell?  I notice the prongs seem heart-shaped, which he does too! Either way, it's very lovely and simple!

For anyone interested, Mark Morrell wrote an explanation of the common types of platinum alloys, and why he prefers PT900: http://www.mwmjewelry.com/platinum_purity.htm

To be honest, having worn both my gold and plat rings daily for the past 6 years, I don't notice one wearing harder than the other. My silver pieces, however, do get bent all out of shape if I'm not careful!


----------



## kbell

mewt said:


> Oh, my ring is also PT900! Was yours, by any chance, made by Mark Morrell?  I notice the prongs seem heart-shaped, which he does too! Either way, it's very lovely and simple!
> 
> For anyone interested, Mark Morrell wrote an explanation of the common types of platinum alloys, and why he prefers PT900: http://www.mwmjewelry.com/platinum_purity.htm
> 
> To be honest, having worn both my gold and plat rings daily for the past 6 years, I don't notice one wearing harder than the other. My silver pieces, however, do get bent all out of shape if I'm not careful!



Good eye Mewt! It is a Mark Morrell - slim petite torchiere. So comfortable to wear


----------



## Dynasty

My e-ring and 2 baguettes bands all 3 is platinum.
 ( first pic )
Sometime I do stack one of platinum baguettes band with 14k white gold thin sapphire diamond band.
( second and third pics )


----------



## kbell

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3964805
> View attachment 3964807
> View attachment 3964810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My e-ring and 2 baguettes bands all 3 is platinum.
> ( first pic )
> Sometime I do stack one of platinum baguettes band with 14k white gold thin sapphire diamond band.
> ( second and third pics )



Love the stacking bands. Pretty nails!


----------



## Dynasty

kbell said:


> Love the stacking bands. Pretty nails!


Thank you! You are so sweet


----------



## Kerlostie

My ring is old brilliant diamond, cut vvs1, color f 

First photo is of my future wedding bands hehe


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Kerlostie said:


> My ring is old brilliant diamond, cut vvs1, color f
> 
> First photo is of my future wedding bands hehe



Gorgeous!! The engagement ring alone is stunning, but your choice of wedding bands pair so well with it too! I love the mixed metals.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> Everyone’s rings are so BEAUTIFUL!
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962377



Dynasty, when I saw you and your little girls hands, I thought to myself “I’ve seen those rings before.” LOL Your wedding set is TDF! Makes me want to redesign my ring [emoji4]


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> Dynasty, when I saw you and your little girls hands, I thought to myself “I’ve seen those rings before.” LOL Your wedding set is TDF! Makes me want to redesign my ring


Hi Jade sister!!!
Thank you for your compliments! I LOVE Asscher Cut and baguette  
How you planning to redesign yours?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> Hi Jade sister!!!
> Thank you for your compliments! I LOVE Asscher Cut and baguette
> How you planning to redesign yours?



Hi Dynasty! We both love the same cuts of diamonds too [emoji5]

I was thinking about changing the sapphires in my ring to asscher cut diamonds. I did find a vintage asscher cut diamond ring at an estate shop not far from my home. I’m still deciding. Next year will be 25 years for us and we will be having a recommitment ceremony, so I will have to decide by then [emoji4]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I’m getting another upgrade and I’m trying to decide between a 2 ct round and a 2 ct princess cut.


----------



## smashinstyle

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m getting another upgrade and I’m trying to decide between a 2 ct round and a 2 ct princess cut.
> View attachment 3967547
> View attachment 3967548



both are so pretty! I love RB’s personally [emoji7] but can understand the appeal of a fancy cut as well! Which one are you leaning towards?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

smashinstyle said:


> both are so pretty! I love RB’s personally [emoji7] but can understand the appeal of a fancy cut as well! Which one are you leaning towards?


Well, the princess is brilliant cut and is so pretty and sparkly; it really makes my heart sing! On the other hand, my practical side thinks the round gives me more options.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Princess cuts are definitely limiting and not as sparkling as RB.  If considering as a solitare I also thing RB’s look nicer than Princess.


----------



## smashinstyle

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Well, the princess is brilliant cut and is so pretty and sparkly; it really makes my heart sing! On the other hand, my practical side thinks the round gives me more options.



I think you should go with the princess if it makes your heart sing as you say! You’ve had a round before right? switch it up


----------



## Shopgirl1996

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m getting another upgrade and I’m trying to decide between a 2 ct round and a 2 ct princess cut.
> View attachment 3967547
> View attachment 3967548



I LOVE THEM BOTH!!!!! These are my two dream sets. 

I have a Tiffany diamond princess cut solitaire and have always wanted the Tiffany princess cut channel set wedding band.

Princess cuts are very sparkly, too.  I heard that for the same carat weight, a brilliant cut will look larger than a princess cut. Brilliant cuts are also usually more expensive than princess cuts for the same carat weight.

Good luck deciding! What an exciting choice!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

smashinstyle said:


> I think you should go with the princess if it makes your heart sing as you say! You’ve had a round before right? switch it up


I’ve always had rounds. solitaire, solitaire with side stones on band, 3 stone, round with round halo, round with cushion halo. I guess in a way I want different. But l do want something I won’t tire of too quickly.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I LOVE THEM BOTH!!!!! These are my two dream sets.
> 
> I have a Tiffany diamond princess cut solitaire and have always wanted the Tiffany princess cut channel set wedding band.
> 
> Princess cuts are very sparkly, too.  I heard that for the same carat weight, a brilliant cut will look larger than a princess cut. Brilliant cuts are also usually more expensive than princess cuts for the same carat weight.
> 
> Good luck deciding! What an exciting choice!


Thank you! I love them both as well, but there’s just something about the princess with princess band! 
Saturday my DH sent me to his jeweler to drop off his diamond bracelet to be re rhodiumed and polished and his jeweler just started assaulting me with large stones. I had a feeling my DH set me up (perhaps as a VDay surprise). I sat him down Sunday and explained that if we’re going to spend this type of money on a single stone I want to be involved from start to finish so that I’ll love my ring. I’ve looked at many vendors online and in stores to get a feel for size, and color within our budget. I’ve learned that in round I want no less than H in color and in princess I actually prefer a J or K, but I need VS in either.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you! I love them both as well, but there’s just something about the princess with princess band!
> Saturday my DH sent me to his jeweler to drop off his diamond bracelet to be re rhodiumed and polished and his jeweler just started assaulting me with large stones. I had a feeling my DH set me up (perhaps as a VDay surprise). I sat him down Sunday and explained that if we’re going to spend this type of money on a single stone I want to be involved from start to finish so that I’ll love my ring. I’ve looked at many vendors online and in stores to get a feel for size, and color within our budget. I’ve learned that in round I want no less than H in color and in princess I actually prefer a J or K, but I need VS in either.



HAHA! That is so sweet of your husband.

I agree that there is just "something" about a princess with a princess band!


----------



## tymanning

My modest stone, married x 16 years.


----------



## solange

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Well, the princess is brilliant cut and is so pretty and sparkly; it really makes my heart sing! On the other hand, my practical side thinks the round gives me more options.


I always advise going with what makes your heart sing. Practicality is good, but not at the cost of something that is meant to give you joy. Sigh with contentment, not meh.


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Dynasty! We both love the same cuts of diamonds too [emoji5]
> 
> I was thinking about changing the sapphires in my ring to asscher cut diamonds. I did find a vintage asscher cut diamond ring at an estate shop not far from my home. I’m still deciding. Next year will be 25 years for us and we will be having a recommitment ceremony, so I will have to decide by then [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967540


I love emerald cut too and sapphire!!! Haha..
Your wedding set already so beautiful as it is now and I’m sure will look great with Asscher Cut too plus you’ll get fresh new look for your recommitment ceremony 
Would love to know how you decide to do with it


----------



## Dynasty

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m getting another upgrade and I’m trying to decide between a 2 ct round and a 2 ct princess cut.
> View attachment 3967547
> View attachment 3967548


Round brilliant set is so beautiful and will never go wrong with this cut but princess set is different and makes your HEART SING!!!
I say go with your heart!


----------



## kbell

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Well, the princess is brilliant cut and is so pretty and sparkly; it really makes my heart sing! On the other hand, my practical side thinks the round gives me more options.



I’ve always been a round brilliant fan but the princess looks absolutely amazing on you. It’s still a solitaire so you’ll have plenty of options for a band, stacking bands, etc. I say go with emotion on this one!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Both are nice. I love the rounds though. The sparkle is gorgeous.


----------



## titica

sxca said:


> View attachment 3937453
> 
> 
> I’ve been married for a little over 6 months, but just wanted to contribute! My e-ring stone is 1.31 e-ring, the band is around 0.24 (half eternity). My wedding band is 0.37. Both set in WG. The e-ring stone was given to my DH (then fiancé) by his grandmother, which makes it so special to me. I truly love both of them, they are my favorite things to wear daily, and probably my favorite things that I own. Thank you for letting me share!


Wow, I like your wedding band. Never seen a design like that. Your e-ring is great too!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Shopgirl1996 said:


> HAHA! That is so sweet of your husband.
> 
> I agree that there is just "something" about a princess with a princess band!


I must admit he is a sweetie. I’m just trying to pick the best one for me.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

solange said:


> I always advise going with what makes your heart sing. Practicality is good, but not at the cost of something that is meant to give you joy. Sigh with contentment, not meh.


I agree, but my issue is that I’m very fickle with jewelry. I’ve only had my current set for a year and though I love it I’ve grown bored with it.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kbell said:


> I’ve always been a round brilliant fan but the princess looks absolutely amazing on you. It’s still a solitaire so you’ll have plenty of options for a band, stacking bands, etc. I say go with emotion on this one!


I too have always loved rounds. The sparkle on the stone I’m interested in is beyond amazing! The princess also has great sparkle, but nowhere near the fire of the round. The reason I’m going with a plain solitaire (no sides stones) is so I can get multiple bands, wraps etc to switch it up at times. I wish I could buy both, if I step down to 1.2 I probably could get one of each.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Shelovesbling said:


> Both are nice. I love the rounds though. The sparkle is gorgeous.


I took video of both, I love the sparkle of both but the princess doesn’t have the color and fire present in the round.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> I love emerald cut too and sapphire!!! Haha..
> Your wedding set already so beautiful as it is now and I’m sure will look great with Asscher Cut too plus you’ll get fresh new look for your recommitment ceremony
> Would love to know how you decide to do with it



Dynasty you are so kind, thank you so much. I’m going to stop by the vintage shop and take pictures of the two rings I’m deciding on, if I don’t change my current ring. The sapphires have really nice color to me, which is why I haven’t changed them out yet. I’ll post them after my visit to the store.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

tymanning said:


> View attachment 3967935
> 
> 
> My modest stone, married x 16 years.



This is gorgeous! Congratulations on 16 years and counting [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m getting another upgrade and I’m trying to decide between a 2 ct round and a 2 ct princess cut.
> View attachment 3967547
> View attachment 3967548



There is a lot of fire in the round which I love. I’m am not usually a fan of princess cut diamonds, but the brilliant cut in this princess cut really makes it sparkle very close to some rounds I’ve seen. The princess cut has some amazing lighting in the picture which draws me into it.  If you really like the princess, I would agree with the other ladies and go for that one. 

As far as lowering the carat weight to get both, I personally wouldn’t do that. Only because they wouldn’t have that amazing impact you want to see in an upgrade. You sound like you have quite a few E-ring sets like it do and I’m still looking for the one that makes me want to wear it over the others. 

My favorite ring of all of my rings in general is a rose cut halo diamond ring. Not too big or fancy but the sparkle and fire can’t be beat by any of my other diamonds. My husband surprised me with that for my 23 anniversary and if I could find a large oval rose cut with a halo, I’d be a very happy lady [emoji4]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Cyanide Rose said:


> There is a lot of fire in the round which I love. I’m am not usually a fan of princess cut diamonds, but the brilliant cut in this princess cut really makes it sparkle very close to some rounds I’ve seen. The princess cut has some amazing lighting in the picture which draws me into it.  If you really like the princess, I would agree with the other ladies and go for that one.
> 
> As far as lowering the carat weight to get both, I personally wouldn’t do that. Only because they wouldn’t have that amazing impact you want to see in an upgrade. You sound like you have quite a few E-ring sets like it do and I’m still looking for the one that makes me want to wear it over the others.
> 
> My favorite ring of all of my rings in general is a rose cut halo diamond ring. Not too big or fancy but the sparkle and fire can’t be beat by any of my other diamonds. My husband surprised me with that for my 23 anniversary and if I could find a large oval rose cut with a halo, I’d be a very happy lady [emoji4]


Back in the day, princess cuts were flat so they never appealed to me, but the modified brilliant princess (like this one) takes my breath away. 

I think you’re right about not stepping down, my DH advises against that too. But honestly when you wear between a 4 1/4 and a 4 1/2 even a 1.2 stone looks large!

Your ring sounds beautiful! Got a pic? I too have a love for halos! I thought about getting a fat pear or oval with a delicate halo.


----------



## Dynasty

tymanning said:


> View attachment 3967935
> 
> 
> My modest stone, married x 16 years.


Your e-ring is beautiful and love the wedding band with princess and round sapphires together


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> Dynasty you are so kind, thank you so much. I’m going to stop by the vintage shop and take pictures of the two rings I’m deciding on, if I don’t change my current ring. The sapphires have really nice color to me, which is why I haven’t changed them out yet. I’ll post them after my visit to the store.


you are welcome.
Would love to see the picture of the rings 
If you decide to change with asscher maybe you can reset your sapphires to be an earring? I think will look gorgeous!
Something like this above?!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Back in the day, princess cuts were flat so they never appealed to me, but the modified brilliant princess (like this one) takes my breath away.
> 
> I think you’re right about not stepping down, my DH advises against that too. But honestly when you wear between a 4 1/4 and a 4 1/2 even a 1.2 stone looks large!
> 
> Your ring sounds beautiful! Got a pic? I too have a love for halos! I thought about getting a fat pear or oval with a delicate halo.



Thanks so much! This is my little ring [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3969025
> View attachment 3969026
> View attachment 3969027
> 
> you are welcome.
> Would love to see the picture of the rings
> If you decide to change with asscher maybe you can reset your sapphires to be an earring? I think will look gorgeous!
> Something like this above?!



That’s a great idea for a reset on the sapphires! I forgot school gets out early today, so I may not get to the shop. Today I started wearing this one again as a wedding ring. The diamonds all have six sides and the band has more finger coverage. It’s actually yellow gold,  but you can see the center diamonds cut better in this picture [emoji5]


----------



## Winterfell

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m getting another upgrade and I’m trying to decide between a 2 ct round and a 2 ct princess cut.
> View attachment 3967547
> View attachment 3967548



I like the princess - the square shape looks lovely on you.


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> That’s a great idea for a reset on the sapphires! I forgot school gets out early today, so I may not get to the shop. Today I started wearing this one again as a wedding ring. The diamonds all have six sides and the band has more finger coverage. It’s actually yellow gold,  but you can see the center diamonds cut better in this picture [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969164


Oh no rush on the pics dear 
This is gorgeous! Do you wear this with wedding band?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> Oh no rush on the pics dear
> This is gorgeous! Do you wear this with wedding band?



Thanks so much! Many years ago, I would wear a thin 18k band with it.  Now, I just wear the ring by itself [emoji5]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much! This is my little ring [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969147


That is beautiful!!! I have a thing for warmer stones!!!


----------



## Stephie2800

Here’s my pink sapphire wedding ring. 
My future husband bought it in Paris and I love it


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much! Many years ago, I would wear a thin 18k band with it.  Now, I just wear the ring by itself [emoji5]


Either way you wear is just STUNNING !


----------



## Cyanide Rose

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> That is beautiful!!! I have a thing for warmer stones!!!



Thanks! Me too! Warmer stones have a lot of character IMO [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> Either way you wear is just STUNNING !



It’s pretty special to me [emoji4] Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Stephie2800 said:


> Here’s my pink sapphire wedding ring.
> My future husband bought it in Paris and I love it



This is extraordinary!  I really love the pink sapphire, the cut is amazing! Larger stones can sometimes have a large window and this beauty does not! I love the delicate halo as well. Congratulations to you and your future husband [emoji5]


----------



## nashpoo

Recently engaged! [emoji173]️[emoji183]


----------



## Dynasty

C-Rose,
When you wear your marquise e-ring on your left hand did you also wear your emerald set on your right?


----------



## Dynasty

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3973181
> 
> 
> Recently engaged! [emoji173]️[emoji183]


Congratulations!!! It’s beautiful and looks great on your finger


----------



## Stephie2800

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is extraordinary!  I really love the pink sapphire, the cut is amazing! Larger stones can sometimes have a large window and this beauty does not! I love the delicate halo as well. Congratulations to you and your future husband [emoji5]



Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## kbell

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3973181
> 
> 
> Recently engaged! [emoji173]️[emoji183]



Beautiful ring, Congrats!! Loving the nail color too


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> C-Rose,
> When you wear your marquise e-ring on your left hand did you also wear your emerald set on your right?



Yes, I do [emoji4] I wear my emerald cut on the right hand most of the time. I’m left handed and it seems like I hit it more when I wear it on my left hand. With most of the diamond being exposed, it seems safer on my right hand [emoji5]


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes, I do [emoji4] I wear my emerald cut on the right hand most of the time. I’m left handed and it seems like I hit it more when I wear it on my left hand. With most of the diamond being exposed, it seems safer on my right hand [emoji5]



That is very smart what you did
I know diamond is very hard but still don't want to risk anything right?! 

I used right hand to write but for anything else mostly I used my left so I don't even know what I AM?
 LOL... right handed or left handed? But since less using my right I like to wear my set on right and for left hand just wear wedding band.


----------



## Dynasty

Stephie2800,
Congratulations to you and your future husband 
Your ring is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m getting another upgrade and I’m trying to decide between a 2 ct round and a 2 ct princess cut.
> View attachment 3967547
> View attachment 3967548


I think the round with round band has much more sparkle in your photos....but what did you decide?


----------



## meazar

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m getting another upgrade and I’m trying to decide between a 2 ct round and a 2 ct princess cut.
> View attachment 3967547
> View attachment 3967548



Have you considered a radiant?  The square shape with the sparkle of a round...


----------



## Passerine123

QuachN2 said:


> So glad I finally get to add mine! Engaged on Jan 04, 2018.  1.52 center stone. I love everything about this ring especially the setting! I was told the pink sapphires on either side of the ring is supposed to represent a blushing bride. hehe
> View attachment 3929332
> View attachment 3929333


I really love your setting -- do you mind sharing who the designer was? Also, is it WG or platinum? Thanks!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

meazar said:


> Have you considered a radiant?  The square shape with the sparkle of a round...


I looked at a few and I really liked them, except that for some reason they looked skinny, does that make sense? Perhaps I need to look at more and specifically ask for some that face up wide or fat.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Gourmetgal said:


> I think the round with round band has much more sparkle in your photos....but what did you decide?


I’m leaning towards the princess, but the jeweler is bringing in some more stones for me to look at. I’m taking my time because I hope this will be it for a long while.


----------



## Dynasty

NLVOEWITHLV,
Looks like this time you really want something different than round as you said all you got now is rounds with different style 

If Radiant Cut you think a little skinny what about Cushion Cut?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3974092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLVOEWITHLV,
> Looks like this time you really want something different than round as you said all you got now is rounds with different style
> 
> If Radiant Cut you think a little skinny what about Cushion Cut?


The jeweler is bringing in cushion cuts for me to view!!!


----------



## Dynasty

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> The jeweler is bringing in cushion cuts for me to view!!!


That’s great! Hope you can find “THE ONE” that can make you happy and less longer ​


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> That is very smart what you did
> I know diamond is very hard but still don't want to risk anything right?!
> 
> I used right hand to write but for anything else mostly I used my left so I don't even know what I AM?
> LOL... right handed or left handed? But since less using my right I like to wear my set on right and for left hand just wear wedding band.



That’s exactly what I do lol [emoji5] I usually wear one of these eternity bands on my left hand [emoji4]


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> That’s exactly what I do lol [emoji5] I usually wear one of these eternity bands on my left hand [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974567


Both you eternity bands are beautiful!
They even look great stacked together


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> Both you eternity bands are beautiful!
> They even look great stacked together



Thanks so much Dynasty! I’ve never worn them together, but I will definitely give that a try [emoji5]


----------



## Gourmetgal

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> The jeweler is bringing in cushion cuts for me to view!!!


The only problem with cushion cuts, radiants and princess is that next to a RB they look significantly smaller, especially if they are cut deep enough to reflect a lot of light.  You have to get a higher weight one to have the same size impact as RB but still  the sparkle will never equal an excellent RB.


----------



## Tropigal3

Stephie2800 said:


> Here’s my pink sapphire wedding ring.
> My future husband bought it in Paris and I love it



Ooo, I love it!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Andy1612

Love seeing all your beautiful rings!! [emoji7]

I got a surprise for Valentine’s Day from hubbie, which isn’t something he tends to do. But however, he surprised me with my wedding band [emoji173]️ we got married last year but I didn’t get a band because it was a bit unplanned. Now I just need to get my E- ring done to match my band [emoji847] I think I will just keep it simple


----------



## cafecreme15

Andy1612 said:


> Love seeing all your beautiful rings!! [emoji7]
> 
> I got a surprise for Valentine’s Day from hubbie, which isn’t something he tends to do. But however, he surprised me with my wedding band [emoji173]️ we got married last year but I didn’t get a band because it was a bit unplanned. Now I just need to get my E- ring done to match my band [emoji847] I think I will just keep it simple
> View attachment 3976544



What a stunning stone! Honestly I like your set how it is. I probably wouldn’t change your e-ring at all; I love the look of a classic solitaire with an eternity band.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Andy1612 said:


> Love seeing all your beautiful rings!! [emoji7]
> 
> I got a surprise for Valentine’s Day from hubbie, which isn’t something he tends to do. But however, he surprised me with my wedding band [emoji173]️ we got married last year but I didn’t get a band because it was a bit unplanned. Now I just need to get my E- ring done to match my band [emoji847] I think I will just keep it simple
> View attachment 3976544



Adore your set. I would leave the e-ring as is, nothing beats a classic solitaire! Mind sharing the specs of your e-ring? That stone is amazing!!


----------



## Andy1612

cafecreme15 said:


> What a stunning stone! Honestly I like your set how it is. I probably wouldn’t change your e-ring at all; I love the look of a classic solitaire with an eternity band.



Thank you! I think I will keep it as a simple solitaire but just lift it a bit


----------



## Andy1612

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Adore your set. I would leave the e-ring as is, nothing beats a classic solitaire! Mind sharing the specs of your e-ring? That stone is amazing!!



Thank you so much! [emoji1]its’a a 3.1 carat old European cut


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Andy1612 said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji1]its’a a 3.1 carat old European cut



I thought it looked like an OEC, they are my favorite!! I have one as well


----------



## Orchidlady

I took a couple better pictures of my oval engagement ring. It was so difficult finding an oval with minimal bow tie. I love it so much! Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## ap.

That's a beautiful oval!  It looks great on your finger.


----------



## Orchidlady

apey_grapey said:


> That's a beautiful oval!  It looks great on your finger.


Thank you apey_grapey!!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Pretty oval. You’re right about the bowtie...not as noticeable or as dark as some I’ve seen.


----------



## Orchidlady

Gourmetgal said:


> Pretty oval. You’re right about the bowtie...not as noticeable or as dark as some I’ve seen.


Thanks Gourmetgal!!! ☺️


----------



## Stephie2800

Tropigal3 said:


> Ooo, I love it!  Gorgeous!



Thank you so much


----------



## Stephie2800

Dynasty said:


> Stephie2800,
> Congratulations to you and your future husband
> Your ring is gorgeous!!!



Thank you


----------



## Andy1612

Orchidlady said:


> I took a couple better pictures of my oval engagement ring. It was so difficult finding an oval with minimal bow tie. I love it so much! Thanks for letting me share!!!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dynasty

Orchidlady said:


> I took a couple better pictures of my oval engagement ring. It was so difficult finding an oval with minimal bow tie. I love it so much! Thanks for letting me share!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Solday

Orchidlady said:


> I took a couple better pictures of my oval engagement ring. It was so difficult finding an oval with minimal bow tie. I love it so much! Thanks for letting me share!!!



Beautiful ring! Do you mind sharing the specs?


----------



## Orchidlady

Solday said:


> Beautiful ring! Do you mind sharing the specs?



No not at all, the center stone is GIA 2.7 carat G VS2, Ex polish and symmetry, no fluorescence, 11.26 x 7.71 x 4.91, 63% depth and 61% table. Per my fiancé, the depth is important to not have a bow tie. Too shallow and there will be a bow tie, too deep and the brilliance will get lost. You don’t want anything greater than 64% depth.


----------



## Solday

Orchidlady said:


> No not at all, the center stone is GIA 2.7 carat G VS2, Ex polish and symmetry, no fluorescence, 11.26 x 7.71 x 4.91, 63% depth and 61% table. Per my fiancé, the depth is important to not have a bow tie. Too shallow and there will be a bow tie, too deep and the brilliance will get lost. You don’t want anything greater than 64% depth.



Thank you! I’m thinking about future uppgrade and I like ovals


----------



## labb8

Thanks for allowing me to share. 

1st pic is of my engagement/eternity ring. Had it upgraded after I had my baby girl and boy and 2nd pic us with my wedding ring. Got married 14 years ago.


----------



## solange

labb8 said:


> Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> 1st pic is of my engagement/eternity ring. Had it upgraded after I had my baby girl and boy and 2nd pic us with my wedding ring. Got married 14 years ago.


Stunning! I love when special jewelry is definitively, uniquely a certain person.


----------



## labb8

solange said:


> Stunning! I love when special jewelry is definitively, uniquely a certain person.



Thank you. 
My husband's wedding ring was made to match. His is a rose gold band in the middle with another platinum ring twisted around it (like mine) and comes apart too.


----------



## kbell

labb8 said:


> Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> 1st pic is of my engagement/eternity ring. Had it upgraded after I had my baby girl and boy and 2nd pic us with my wedding ring. Got married 14 years ago.



What a unique set! I love it!


----------



## labb8

kbell said:


> What a unique set! I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## misstan87

Hi everyone! I've been going through this forum on the daily waiting anxiously for my ring to get resized (it was sent to NY). We finally picked it up today and I am soooooo in love! 8+ years with my love and 2 kids later, finally an e-ring that was worth waiting for. 




The Tiffany Setting, 1.41 carats, H, VVS2, 5.5 finger.


----------



## Strictmuffin

N


----------



## casiecn

misstan87 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been going through this forum on the daily waiting anxiously for my ring to get resized (it was sent to NY). We finally picked it up today and I am soooooo in love! 8+ years with my love and 2 kids later, finally an e-ring that was worth waiting for.
> View attachment 3987703
> 
> View attachment 3987704
> 
> The Tiffany Setting, 1.41 carats, H, VVS2, 5.5 finger.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kbell

misstan87 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been going through this forum on the daily waiting anxiously for my ring to get resized (it was sent to NY). We finally picked it up today and I am soooooo in love! 8+ years with my love and 2 kids later, finally an e-ring that was worth waiting for.
> View attachment 3987703
> 
> View attachment 3987704
> 
> The Tiffany Setting, 1.41 carats, H, VVS2, 5.5 finger.



Congrats, it looks perfect on you!


----------



## akimoto

misstan87 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been going through this forum on the daily waiting anxiously for my ring to get resized (it was sent to NY). We finally picked it up today and I am soooooo in love! 8+ years with my love and 2 kids later, finally an e-ring that was worth waiting for.
> View attachment 3987703
> 
> View attachment 3987704
> 
> The Tiffany Setting, 1.41 carats, H, VVS2, 5.5 finger.



Perfection! Congratulations!


----------



## brittanymarrier

My husband has very unique taste
Gelin Abaci tension setting with asher cut diamond


----------



## Poutine Princess

Sweetblessings56 said:


> Here's mine!!


Omg I LOVE your rings!!


----------



## Poutine Princess

Stephie2800 said:


> Here’s my pink sapphire wedding ring.
> My future husband bought it in Paris and I love it


I am so envious of you lucky people with pink stones! I have a white sapphire and I so wish I'd thought to get pink!


----------



## Poutine Princess

^^^ It's funny, but my white sapphire often has a distinctly pinkish sparkle to it. That will have to suffice while I dream of a pink stone like some here...


----------



## labb8

brittanymarrier said:


> My husband has very unique taste
> Gelin Abaci tension setting with asher cut diamond
> View attachment 3994857
> View attachment 3994858


Omg, they are beautiful.


----------



## justthefacts

Here is my ring and it’s decoy. We travel a lot so my husband had another made.  The exact same setting, but one has an Amora Gem instead of a diamond.


----------



## mp4

brittanymarrier said:


> My husband has very unique taste
> Gelin Abaci tension setting with asher cut diamond
> View attachment 3994857
> View attachment 3994858



Tension set plus asscher = awesome!


----------



## Mischka7211

All of your rings are so beautiful and unique! Here’s my emerald cut e-ring and wedding band.


----------



## Gourmetgal

justthefacts said:


> Here is my ring and it’s decoy. We travel a lot so my husband had another made.  The exact same setting, but one has an Amora Gem instead of a diamond.
> View attachment 3995982


Would love to know the stats including the bands.  Shall we guess which is the Amora?  I guess the one on the right!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Mischka7211 said:


> View attachment 3996201
> 
> 
> All of your rings are so beautiful and unique! Here’s my emerald cut e-ring and wedding band.



Love your band!


----------



## justthefacts

Gourmetgal said:


> Would love to know the stats including the bands.  Shall we guess which is the Amora?  I guess the one on the right!



The one on the right is my real one. It's a  GIA 3.02 carat D SI 1.   The setting is a total of 2 carats of G-H SI 2-I1 round stones.  My wedding band is a 1 carat Chanel set band


----------



## fashlove828

Here is my 3.0 Carat, I, VS2!


----------



## Fashionqueen88

Just received my upgraded engagement ring from Ritani! 1.01ct D color VVS1 triple ex brilliant in a square halo!! [emoji56][emoji7][emoji183]


----------



## cherylc

fashlove828 said:


> Here is my 3.0 Carat, I, VS2!
> 
> View attachment 4001061



stunning!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] i’m such a sucker for thin lace bands! who made your ring if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## cherylc

cherylc said:


> stunning!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] i’m such a sucker for thin lace bands! who made your ring if you don’t mind sharing?



oops i meant pave not lace lol. stupid autocorrect!!!


----------



## Tropigal3

labb8 said:


> Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> 1st pic is of my engagement/eternity ring. Had it upgraded after I had my baby girl and boy and 2nd pic us with my wedding ring. Got married 14 years ago.



I love the set, so unique and special looking!


----------



## perpetualgirl

First one was when he popped the question (and we were broke). He paid $225 for that white gold ring with little princesses, and it was a stretch on the credit card. I wore this ring for about 15 years because I love it so much. Then, we found the platinum setting at our local jeweler's Estate sale last year. It's an Old Mine cut diamond just over 1/2 carat center round from the Gold Rush era, and it's set in a 1930's or 40's setting (not sure exactly when). Band is also platinum with diamonds all around eternity.


----------



## simona monica

perpetualgirl said:


> First one was when he popped the question (and we were broke). He paid $225 for that white gold ring with little princesses, and it was a stretch on the credit card. I wore this ring for about 15 years because I love it so much. Then, we found the platinum setting at our local jeweler's Estate sale last year. It's an Old Mine cut diamond just over 1/2 carat center round from the Gold Rush era, and it's set in a 1930's or 40's setting (not sure exactly when). Band is also platinum with diamonds all around eternity.


It looks like a happy marriage, besides the very nice and meaningful rings. CONGRATULATIONS)


----------



## nashpoo

Eeek, ended up with this beautiful custom ring [emoji173]️

1.58 carats G color VS2. She looks bright white in person!!


----------



## perpetualgirl

It's so cool to see everyone's rings, and how everyone is telling their stories. I was brought up to think that having/wanting nice things is "bad" (been tossing that "baggage" out the window...) so really enjoying how everyone is sharing their interests in their styles, etc. and learning to enjoy my jewelry! It's VERY fun


----------



## casiecn

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4010042
> 
> 
> Eeek, ended up with this beautiful custom ring [emoji173]️
> 
> 1.58 carats G color VS2. She looks bright white in person!!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Tiffany princess!


----------



## Deetob88

Such amazing wedding sets! Everyone here is so lucky to have great rings. 
Here is mine:
2ct center with a 1.5ct wedding band.


----------



## giantswing

perpetualgirl said:


> It's so cool to see everyone's rings, and how everyone is telling their stories. I was brought up to think that having/wanting nice things is "bad" (been tossing that "baggage" out the window...) so really enjoying how everyone is sharing their interests in their styles, etc. and learning to enjoy my jewelry! It's VERY fun


It's so funny; I was literally just reflecting on this when I saw your post. I was raised super religious and had a set of neighbors growing up who put down anyone who dressed even remotely nice ect as being shallow, clothes horse ect.; as if wearing old t shirts with holes was "better" and wholesome. It took me a while to realize that having or not having or looking a certain way didn't correlate to character or morals in anyway.
At any rate, they showed up to my wedding in sweatpants and shower sandals, which could be offensive but, at the end of the day, wasn't worth getting upset about.
Jewelry tells a story of our lives and the important events that go on. So there's that.


----------



## chessmont

Deetob88 said:


> Such amazing wedding sets! Everyone here is so lucky to have great rings.
> Here is mine:
> 2ct center with a 1.5ct wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011727



I love the YG.  On me, anyway, WG or platinum looks so 'cold'


----------



## Gracilan

View attachment 4011949
View attachment 4011949


	

		
			
		

		
	
 .....my 2.75 oval w/ side stones


----------



## Deetob88

chessmont said:


> I love the YG.  On me, anyway, WG or platinum looks so 'cold'


Thank you! I really wanted (or thought I wanted WG) but I wasn't involved with choosing the ring, and it was a complete surprise to me when I saw it was YG. I actually prefer YG now over any other type of metals.


----------



## Winterfell

Phillyfan said:


> View attachment 4010947
> 
> 
> Tiffany princess!


Gorgeous love princess cuts


----------



## nashpoo

My baby!


----------



## Theren

So this isn't an upgrade but my husband saw this ring and told me he wanted to do something nice as I gave birth to our daughter 8 months ago and helped out with everything when his dad passed almost two years ago.. I don't know any specs except the center is 1.2cts.


----------



## GoStanford

Theren said:


> So this isn't an upgrade but my husband saw this ring and told me he wanted to do something nice as I gave birth to our daughter 8 months ago and helped out with everything when his dad passed almost two years ago.. I don't know any specs except the center is 1.2cts.


You've been through a lot of changes - congrats on your baby girl and condolences on losing your FIL.  That's a good hubby you've got  - he's very thoughtful!


----------



## GoStanford

Deetob88 said:


> Such amazing wedding sets! Everyone here is so lucky to have great rings.
> Here is mine:
> 2ct center with a 1.5ct wedding band.


Really nice to see the settings in yellow gold - such a classic and beautiful look.  Gorgeous set!


----------



## Deetob88

GoStanford said:


> Really nice to see the settings in yellow gold - such a classic and beautiful look.  Gorgeous set!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Theren

GoStanford said:


> You've been through a lot of changes - congrats on your baby girl and condolences on losing your FIL.  That's a good hubby you've got  - he's very thoughtful!



Yeah I do. Thank you. It's been a rough Two years for us, but we are making it through.


----------



## rrrwong




----------



## Loverface2000

Here's my engagement ring - it's a 0.66ct Moissanite stone in a 14k gold 2 tone setting, size 6. I've been wearing it almost every day for 8 years and it still looks sparkly and perfect.


----------



## Gourmetgal

rrrwong said:


> View attachment 4036109
> View attachment 4036110
> View attachment 4036111
> View attachment 4036112


Lovely...is the second ring an upgrade?  Would you mind sharing stats for both rings?  Is the first set Harry Winston?  I love the flower look.


----------



## Orangeisthenewblack18

I love looking at all your gorgeous rings! Here is my emerald baby. She still makes my heart skip a beat every time.


----------



## deetee

rrrwong said:


> View attachment 4036111
> View attachment 4036112


Your Chaumet Joséphine Aigrette Impériale is giving me life. WOW.


----------



## kuriso

Just got engaged yesterday to the love of my life !!!  My dream ring - Victor Canera CEC Emilya  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Orangeisthenewblack18

kuriso said:


> View attachment 4036924
> View attachment 4036925
> 
> 
> Just got engaged yesterday to the love of my life !!!  My dream ring - Victor Canera CEC Emilya  Thank you for letting me share!



Congrats!!! Your ring is lovely.


----------



## rrrwong

Gourmetgal said:


> Lovely...is the second ring an upgrade?  Would you mind sharing stats for both rings?  Is the first set Harry Winston?  I love the flower look.



The first one is Harry Winston 2.13ct color E vvs2 

The second one is Chaumet Josephine. 2.01ct E vvs1


----------



## Gourmetgal

rrrwong said:


> The first one is Harry Winston 2.13ct color E vvs2
> 
> The second one is Chaumet Josephine. 2.01ct E vvs1



Fabulous!


----------



## JOJA

kuriso said:


> View attachment 4036924
> View attachment 4036925
> 
> 
> Just got engaged yesterday to the love of my life !!!  My dream ring - Victor Canera CEC Emilya  Thank you for letting me share!



This is STUNNING ~ I LOVE VC rings!!  Congratulations on the engagement!!


----------



## Passerine123

kuriso said:


> View attachment 4036924
> View attachment 4036925
> 
> 
> Just got engaged yesterday to the love of my life !!!  My dream ring - Victor Canera CEC Emilya  Thank you for letting me share!


Congratulations -- beautiful ring! Here's to your great future together!


----------



## silversage4

Geez these rings are all so lovely!

Here’s mine center is 1ct side diamonds are .50 and 1ct eternity band both in platinum 



Thanks for letting me share [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Brndwhyn

I agree with everyone on this thread........you ladies have some beautiful rings!  Here is my contribution to this thread.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pursonification

Love seeing everyone's beautiful rings! Sharing my two sets with all of you. My first set was pre-babies and since I couldn't get the band and setting enlarged due to the eternity (diamonds all around) setting, my very kind husband purchased a second engagement ring for me. Both are Lazare modified cushion cut diamonds (1.25 carats/D colour/VVS1clarity and 1.67 carats/D colour/VVS2 clarity).


----------



## butterflytennis




----------



## silviap90

I just got engaged to the love of my life earlier this year! I’m so excited and in love. My fiancé did good on designing this ring. It’s a 1.25 carat marquise, H colour and SI1 which you can’t see with the naked eye, apparently it’s hidden near the prongs. I’ve been told it doesn’t look like a 1.25 carat but I’m not sure when people mean?


----------



## Gourmetgal

Cute corgi!


----------



## Luv n bags

silviap90 said:


> I just got engaged to the love of my life earlier this year! I’m so excited and in love. My fiancé did good on designing this ring. It’s a 1.25 carat marquise, H colour and SI1 which you can’t see with the naked eye, apparently it’s hidden near the prongs. I’ve been told it doesn’t look like a 1.25 carat but I’m not sure when people mean?



That’s a lovely ring.  Congrats on your engagement.  My first engagement ring was a marquis- my absolute favorite cut.

It probably looks bigger than the carat weight because it is top heavy- meaning the cut of the diamond has more on top, versus the bottom of the stone.  It definitely looks bigger than the carat weight!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Elongated cuts usually do look bigger as well.


----------



## crystal_cat

butterflytennis said:


> View attachment 4043683


Beautiful!! [emoji7][emoji184]

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcandy

silviap90 said:


> I just got engaged to the love of my life earlier this year! I’m so excited and in love. My fiancé did good on designing this ring. It’s a 1.25 carat marquise, H colour and SI1 which you can’t see with the naked eye, apparently it’s hidden near the prongs. I’ve been told it doesn’t look like a 1.25 carat but I’m not sure when people mean?



congrats to your engagement! good work to your fiancée! its a lovely ring


----------



## Shelovesbling

It’s good to see another marquise. Beautiful


----------



## eustaciasgarden

I had mine custom made in Antwerp by Beldiamond.  My husband and I designed it based off a vintage ring that I fell in love with. Here is a picture of it with my wedding band.


----------



## Ariel1128

My new upgrade! Can’t wait until I get it sized!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

eustaciasgarden said:


> View attachment 4050749
> View attachment 4050750
> 
> I had mine custom made in Antwerp by Beldiamond.  My husband and I designed it based off a vintage ring that I fell in love with. Here is a picture of it with my wedding band.



Love this ring; it is a stunner! Do share modelling pictures if you like.


----------



## gazoo

eustaciasgarden said:


> View attachment 4050749
> View attachment 4050750
> 
> I had mine custom made in Antwerp by Beldiamond.  My husband and I designed it based off a vintage ring that I fell in love with. Here is a picture of it with my wedding band.



I love your rings!!


----------



## Loubishoetopia




----------



## MsHermesAU

Loubishoetopia said:


> View attachment 4064872



Wow, stunning ring! Pear shaped diamonds are my favourite. Would you mind sharing the specs?


----------



## Loubishoetopia

MsHermesAU said:


> Wow, stunning ring! Pear shaped diamonds are my favourite. Would you mind sharing the specs?




Sure thing! 
1.5 carat but faces up more like a 1.7.
D color, Si 2 eye clean. My finger size is a 4.25.
It’s paired with a Tiffany novo half eternity band. 

Pears are great, glad to see someone else who loves them here.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Loubishoetopia said:


> Sure thing!
> 1.5 carat but faces up more like a 1.7.
> D color, Si 2 eye clean. My finger size is a 4.25.
> It’s paired with a Tiffany novo half eternity band.
> 
> Pears are great, glad to see someone else who loves them here.



I love them! I have a pear too with near identical specs to yours (1.51ct, D colour, SI1 eye clean), but mine has a halo. My finger is size is much bigger than yours, around 6.5-7, so unfortunately it doesn’t look quite as big as yours on my hand  I’ve had it for over 6 years now and love it more and more everyday! I always get so many compliments on the shape.
Congrats again


----------



## Loubishoetopia

MsHermesAU said:


> I love them! I have a pear too with near identical specs to yours (1.51ct, D colour, SI1 eye clean), but mine has a halo. My finger is size is much bigger than yours, around 6.5-7, so unfortunately it doesn’t look quite as big as yours on my hand  I’ve had it for over 6 years now and love it more and more everyday! I always get so many compliments on the shape.
> Congrats again



Thank you! Yours sounds very lovely! I have had mine for about 9 years time flies, finally wearing it more now that my little one is getting bigger.

How do you like having a halo? I have at times thought of getting it re set in a halo design. 

I did read somewhere the pear shape is becoming more popular.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Loubishoetopia said:


> Thank you! Yours sounds very lovely! I have had mine for about 9 years time flies, finally wearing it more now that my little one is getting bigger.
> 
> How do you like having a halo? I have at times thought of getting it re set in a halo design.
> 
> I did read somewhere the pear shape is becoming more popular.


Oh wow... 9 years? It still looks brand new!

I love my halo. Given my larger finger size it just makes the diamond pop that little bit more and gives me a little bit more finger coverage.

That being said, I honestly think yours looks gorgeous exactly as is! The proportion looks perfect on your finger... But I guess if you’re a bit tired of the style you could opt for a halo, which would make it more blingy and look even larger on your finger


----------



## Loubishoetopia

I didn’t wear it too much for awhile while my daughter was little maybe that helped. 

That is good to know about the halo. It always is good to have great finger coverage. I’m sure it looks stunning on you. 

And thank you!  I’m undecided, I love the extra bling the halo offers but I really do like my solitaire too. Maybe I will just have to convince my husband to get me a halo ring for my other hand, ha ha.


----------



## Theren

My husband suprised me for my first mother's day and our six year anniversary with this stunner.. I'm still in shock


----------



## kbell

Theren said:


> My husband suprised me for my first mother's day and our six year anniversary with this stunner.. I'm still in shock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067935



It’s beautiful! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Theren said:


> My husband suprised me for my first mother's day and our six year anniversary with this stunner.. I'm still in shock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067935


So pretty and what a sweet hubby!  I can’t quite tell in the photo...is it a double halo?


----------



## Theren

Gourmetgal said:


> So pretty and what a sweet hubby!  I can’t quite tell in the photo...is it a double halo?



Yes it is.. Here is another picture


----------



## cafecreme15

Theren said:


> My husband suprised me for my first mother's day and our six year anniversary with this stunner.. I'm still in shock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067935



It’s beautiful! May I ask about the characteristics of the center stone?


----------



## Theren

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s beautiful! May I ask about the characteristics of the center stone?



I honestly have no idea.. I'll have to ask my husband..


----------



## Theren

Update: it's a 2.1 ct center Stone


----------



## cafecreme15

Theren said:


> Update: it's a 2.1 ct center Stone



It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## luciechic

First of all I want to apologize for my bad english. I'm a French girl and as you know we're not good for foreign languages... I'm reading this thread for several months now and I'm so happy to share with you my engagement ring. I asked yesterday and of course I sayed yes. So it's very new !!! As most of you now in Europe we don't wear hudge engagement rings. Most of womens wear simple gold band as wedding band.I choose a PIAGET engagement ring 0,3 ct Center stone E VVS1. I'm so happy to share my hapiness with all of you accross the world. [emoji7]


----------



## 26Alexandra

luciechic said:


> First of all I want to apologize for my bad english. I'm a French girl and as you know we're not good for foreign languages... I'm reading this thread for several months now and I'm so happy to share with you my engagement ring. I asked yesterday and of course I sayed yes. So it's very new !!! As most of you now in Europe we don't wear hudge engagement rings. Most of womens wear simple gold band as wedding band.I choose a PIAGET engagement ring 0,3 ct Center stone E VVS1. I'm so happy to share my hapiness with all of you accross the world. [emoji7]



So pretty! Love the design!


----------



## wee drop o bush

luciechic said:


> First of all I want to apologize for my bad english. I'm a French girl and as you know we're not good for foreign languages... I'm reading this thread for several months now and I'm so happy to share with you my engagement ring. I asked yesterday and of course I sayed yes. So it's very new !!! As most of you now in Europe we don't wear hudge engagement rings. Most of womens wear simple gold band as wedding band.I choose a PIAGET engagement ring 0,3 ct Center stone E VVS1. I'm so happy to share my hapiness with all of you accross the world. [emoji7]



Your engagement ring is sublime, it suits your hand so well; congratulations


----------



## Theren

luciechic said:


> First of all I want to apologize for my bad english. I'm a French girl and as you know we're not good for foreign languages... I'm reading this thread for several months now and I'm so happy to share with you my engagement ring. I asked yesterday and of course I sayed yes. So it's very new !!! As most of you now in Europe we don't wear hudge engagement rings. Most of womens wear simple gold band as wedding band.I choose a PIAGET engagement ring 0,3 ct Center stone E VVS1. I'm so happy to share my hapiness with all of you accross the world. [emoji7]



This is beautiful...


----------



## Theren

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s gorgeous!!



Thank you!!


----------



## silversage4

luciechic said:


> First of all I want to apologize for my bad english. I'm a French girl and as you know we're not good for foreign languages... I'm reading this thread for several months now and I'm so happy to share with you my engagement ring. I asked yesterday and of course I sayed yes. So it's very new !!! As most of you now in Europe we don't wear hudge engagement rings. Most of womens wear simple gold band as wedding band.I choose a PIAGET engagement ring 0,3 ct Center stone E VVS1. I'm so happy to share my hapiness with all of you accross the world. [emoji7]



It’s lovely! [emoji7] best wishes to you!


----------



## littleblackbag

luciechic said:


> First of all I want to apologize for my bad english. I'm a French girl and as you know we're not good for foreign languages... I'm reading this thread for several months now and I'm so happy to share with you my engagement ring. I asked yesterday and of course I sayed yes. So it's very new !!! As most of you now in Europe we don't wear hudge engagement rings. Most of womens wear simple gold band as wedding band.I choose a PIAGET engagement ring 0,3 ct Center stone E VVS1. I'm so happy to share my hapiness with all of you accross the world. [emoji7]


Oh my, that is beautiful!


----------



## smalls

I just reset my e-ring with a morganite center!  It's so hard to capture it in pictures.  It looks much prettier in person.


----------



## 26Alexandra

smalls said:


> I just reset my e-ring with a morganite center!  It's so hard to capture it in pictures.  It looks much prettier in person.
> 
> View attachment 4079555
> View attachment 4079554
> View attachment 4079553



Gorgeous set!
What did your previous set look like?


----------



## smalls

26Alexandra said:


> Gorgeous set!
> What did your previous set look like?


Thank you!  It was actually the same set but I replaced a diamond with the morganite.


----------



## Theren

smalls said:


> Thank you!  It was actually the same set but I replaced a diamond with the morganite.
> 
> View attachment 4080607



Honestly I love the morganite so much more!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

luciechic said:


> First of all I want to apologize for my bad english. I'm a French girl and as you know we're not good for foreign languages... I'm reading this thread for several months now and I'm so happy to share with you my engagement ring. I asked yesterday and of course I sayed yes. So it's very new !!! As most of you now in Europe we don't wear hudge engagement rings. Most of womens wear simple gold band as wedding band.I choose a PIAGET engagement ring 0,3 ct Center stone E VVS1. I'm so happy to share my hapiness with all of you accross the world. [emoji7]



I saw this when you first posted it and I didn’t have time to post a compliment. It’s truly gorgeous. They do wear pretty huge diamond rings here as well, but my son is getting married to his girlfriend soon. They have already purchased wedding bands. She has always wanted a very small princess cut diamond ring from Zales. I just felt she would be disappointed in the long run. When she was here last, I finally got a chance to talk her out of it, because the diamond quality is so poor. But my goodness, your setting is amazing! I just [emoji173]️ it! I decided to show her a few of my diamond engagement rings and the last one I showed her, was the diamond ring I really wanted to give to her. It’s a bit bigger than the 3 1/2 mm to 4 mm princess cut from zales.  I gave her the ring and she put it on and after quite some time ...maybe 50 minutes of her with all these range of emotions, there was quite a bit of confusion (on my part) she said she needed to get air.  So I told her to take the ring with her and wear it and see if it grew on her, because I got the impressed she didn’t like it. So she came back the next afternoon and guys went in theater room to watch a movie. So it was just the two of us and she said she wanted to talk to me about the ring. She said that she has been looking and so many rings and that when she saw my ring she knew it was the one. Which was so sweet, I was happy to hear that. 

But I really think she would love your setting. Because she now wants something with a little more style to it now. So I will definitely show her this gorgeous ring. This is a picture of the vintage diamond ring when I used to wear it. It’s and OEC/ transitional cut diamond, around 70 points. I usually wore it with one of those three rolling band rings. I just think she would love the style of your ring much more.   I forwarded them a picture of your beautiful gem. The ring....


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Hello ladies (and gents)! I’ve completely fallen in love with this ring and would like to find something in a similar size with my partner. Can any of your knowledgeable ladies guess the specs? Just thought I’d ask here first so we can start doing our research online before going into the store. Many thanks for your time and help!!


----------



## mo.villagran

It's probably a six prong, petite comfort fit setting.  The stone looks like it's close to 2 carats, and it was set low profile. You can look at brilliant earth, blue nile and James Allen.  They all have this type of setting.  However, you will get the best deal and customer service from James Allen.  Free shipping , free return, no question asked. (Be reasonable of course). I got my ring there. I love it.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

mo.villagran said:


> It's probably a six prong, petite comfort fit setting.  The stone looks like it's close to 2 carats, and it was set low profile. You can look at brilliant earth, blue nile and James Allen.  They all have this type of setting.  However, you will get the best deal and customer service from James Allen.  Free shipping , free return, no question asked. (Be reasonable of course). I got my ring there. I love it.


Thank you so much for your reply! This was really helpful! Another thing to think about is the clarity and color. What clarity and color do you think this ring is so I can compare it to something on James Allen? Thanks a bunch for sharing your wisdom!


----------



## mo.villagran

GlitterEyebags said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! This was really helpful! Another thing to think about is the clarity and color. What clarity and color do you think this ring is so I can compare it to something on James Allen? Thanks a bunch for sharing your wisdom!


You are very welcome. I just really like this stuff.  Ok. 

Color:
If you are getting white metal like white gold or platinum.  It is NOT necessary to get like D-F (colorless) because you really can't see any color in the stone from grade H, anything between GH is good.  It will look just as colorless as D-F and A LOT less money.

If you like rose gold and yellow gold, then yellow ish stone like I J K is perfect for it and so much cheaper because the setting is already yellowish. It will only enhance the look.

All this is under the fact that you are not getting a 2 carats or above.  The bigger the carat, the more obvious the imperfection of the stone becomes.  Anything below 0.5 carat, none of them will matter much just get a great cut so it will sparkle like nuts.  From 0.5 to 1.5, a good great cut and follow the color thing I said above.


----------



## mo.villagran

mo.villagran said:


> You are very welcome. I just really like this stuff.  Ok.
> 
> Color:
> If you are getting white metal like white gold or platinum.  It is NOT necessary to get like D-F (colorless) because you really can't see any color in the stone from grade H, anything between GH is good.  It will look just as colorless as D-F and A LOT less money.
> 
> If you like rose gold and yellow gold, then yellow ish stone like I J K is perfect for it and so much cheaper because the setting is already yellowish. It will only enhance the look.
> 
> All this is under the fact that you are not getting a 2 carats or above.  The bigger the carat, the more obvious the imperfection of the stone becomes.  Anything below 0.5 carat, none of them will matter much just get a great cut so it will sparkle like nuts.  From 0.5 to 1.5, a good great cut and follow the color thing I said above.




Clarity: anything better than I1 is good for carat under 0.5.  Between 0.5 and 1.5, I think S or VS 1 or 2 is good enough. Sometimes the impurity is at the edge of the stone, when the stone is set in the ring, you will not be able to see it.  James Allen let you visually look at every stone 360 degrees and you will know what I am saying. A stone can have a terrible grade in purity but doesnt matter because of the position. 

In short, what really matters is CUT!!! Get at least a very good cut then the stone will sparkle well to cover up all the imperfections
Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## mo.villagran

mo.villagran said:


> Clarity: anything better than I1 is good for carat under 0.5.  Between 0.5 and 1.5, I think S or VS 1 or 2 is good enough. Sometimes the impurity is at the edge of the stone, when the stone is set in the ring, you will not be able to see it.  James Allen let you visually look at every stone 360 degrees and you will know what I am saying. A stone can have a terrible grade in purity but doesnt matter because of the position.
> 
> In short, what really matters is CUT!!! Get at least a very good cut then the stone will sparkle well to cover up all the imperfections
> Let me know if you have any more questions.


Haha.  I really didn't answer your question.  It is too hard to tell the cut and color from the picture....


----------



## Gourmetgal

Color really has to be seen irl to see how it “reads”.  Color grading is done from the bottoms of stones and a super well-cut stone will quite often face up whiter than the color grade might indicate. Cut should always be the first consideration.  Buy the best you can afford.  Also  it is really hard to say what size the stone is in your photo....what size finger is it on? How low is it set? Some photos distort, especially iPhone photos.  That stone could just as easily be one carat.

Go to a good jeweler and try on rings, look at loose stones.  Online purchse should be the last resort if you are a neophyte to diamond shopping.  It is good to research online to gauge costs that you can use to negotiate with a brick and mortar jeweler.

Good luck.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

mo.villagran said:


> Haha.  I really didn't answer your question.  It is too hard to tell the cut and color from the picture....


WOW, you are extremely knowledageble and full of wisdom! Thank you thank you thank you! The point you made about the imperfection being on the side was very insightful. Didn’t even think of that! I would like to get a diamond above 2 carats although that all depends on him. Fingers crossed! I’m just helping by looking around for now!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Gourmetgal said:


> Color really has to be seen irl to see how it “reads”.  Color grading is done from the bottoms of stones and a super well-cut stone will quite often face up whiter than the color grade might indicate. Cut should always be the first consideration.  Buy the best you can afford.  Also  it is really hard to say what size the stone is in your photo....what size finger is it on? How low is it set? Some photos distort, especially iPhone photos.  That stone could just as easily be one carat.
> 
> Go to a good jeweler and try on rings, look at loose stones.  Online purchse should be the last resort if you are a neophyte to diamond shopping.  It is good to research online to gauge costs that you can use to negotiate with a brick and mortar jeweler.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks so much for your insight! I’ve grabbed some photos from this persons page. I know it’s kind of creepy but honestly, I just really am love with the ring! Now that I’m looking at it, it does seem kind of hard to depict the size without seeing it in person. Thank you for your advice about looking at loose diamonds! I’ve never actually thought about that. There is so much to learn...gah!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Okay one more and I’m done being creepy! I swear ladies, I am just in love with the style of this lady’s ring!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

smalls said:


> I just reset my e-ring with a morganite center!  It's so hard to capture it in pictures.  It looks much prettier in person.
> 
> View attachment 4079555
> View attachment 4079554
> View attachment 4079553


This looks like my purple (lavender) sapphire, I love this!


----------



## Orchidlady

Our wedding was over the weekend and this is a photo taken by our photographer.


----------



## lulu_ma

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> The jeweler is bringing in cushion cuts for me to view!!!


What did shape you end up with?  Would love to see a pic!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

lulu_ma said:


> What did shape you end up with?  Would love to see a pic!


I haven’t decided yet!!! I’m usually so impulsive that I fall in and out of love with rings so often that I’m constantly switching them. I’ve decided that with this purchase I really want to take my time so that it ends up being a forever ring!!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Here's my baby. It's an E color IF, not sure of the exact size, 2 something whenever I ask my husband he just says 'large' (I dont think he can remember either). I've had it for 7 odd years now and it's a forever ring. I won't ever upgrade or change it.
I'm not a big jewelry person, but I do love my wedding set and I wear it 24/7 .
Beautiful rings on this thread, a lot of very lucky ladies!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

For health reasons I’ve had to lose 4 stone (56 lbs) I’ve had my rings resized now to fit me and I think they look better on my hand [emoji813]
It’s an 18K yellow gold shank, with Calibrated Diamonds and Burmese Rubies set in Platinum.
I’ve shown this ring here before so please forgive the dupe 


I’m from Ireland and gemstone engagement rings are as traditional here as a diamond solitaire. Eva Longoria’s fabulous engagement ring, is I hope, starting to make Ruby wedding bands appreciated again.


----------



## cafecreme15

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Here's my baby. It's an E color IF, not sure of the exact size, 2 something whenever I ask my husband he just says 'large' (I dont think he can remember either). I've had it for 7 odd years now and it's a forever ring. I won't ever upgrade or change it.
> I'm not a big jewelry person, but I do love my wedding set and I wear it 24/7 .
> Beautiful rings on this thread, a lot of very lucky ladies!!!
> View attachment 4084918
> View attachment 4084920



Your set is a dream! Just classic perfection


----------



## cafecreme15

Orchidlady said:


> Our wedding was over the weekend and this is a photo taken by our photographer.



Would love to see your set on your hand! Gorgeous photo


----------



## GoStanford

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Here's my baby...I'm not a big jewelry person, but I do love my wedding set and I wear it 24/7 .
> Beautiful rings on this thread, a lot of very lucky ladies!!!


Gorgeous solitaire - classic and eye-catching.  Beautiful set!


----------



## Monique1004

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Here's my baby. It's an E color IF, not sure of the exact size, 2 something whenever I ask my husband he just says 'large' (I dont think he can remember either). I've had it for 7 odd years now and it's a forever ring. I won't ever upgrade or change it.
> I'm not a big jewelry person, but I do love my wedding set and I wear it 24/7 .
> Beautiful rings on this thread, a lot of very lucky ladies!!!
> View attachment 4084918
> View attachment 4084920



My set is similar to yours. It's not big but simply beautiful. I love my Tiffany sets.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

cafecreme15 said:


> Your set is a dream! Just classic perfection


Thank you! Other than a pair of studs and a little gold necklace my mum gave me when I was a child I dont really wear much jewelry so it was the perfect choice for me .


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

GoStanford said:


> Gorgeous solitaire - classic and eye-catching.  Beautiful set!


Thank you, I really appreciate your kind comment. Our sets are so special to us aren't they


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Monique1004 said:


> My set is similar to yours. It's not big but simply beautiful. I love my Tiffany sets.
> View attachment 4084984


Aw stunning, I love the tiffany solitare. It really is the epitome of taste imo


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

wee drop o bush said:


> For health reasons I’ve had to lose 4 stone (56 lbs) I’ve had my rings resized now to fit me and I think they look better on my hand [emoji813]
> It’s an 18K yellow gold shank, with Calibrated Diamonds and Burmese Rubies set in Platinum.
> I’ve shown this ring here before so please forgive the dupe
> View attachment 4084923
> 
> I’m from Ireland and gemstone engagement rings are as traditional here as a diamond solitaire. Eva Longoria’s fabulous engagement ring, is I hope, starting to make Ruby wedding bands appreciated again.



Congratulations on losing weight! I hope you are feeling better now. Beautiful ring, lots of the royal family members in Europe have gem stone rings dont they. I love the colour, it is very rich and goes wonderfully with the gold!


----------



## wee drop o bush

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Congratulations on losing weight! I hope you are feeling better now. Beautiful ring, lots of the royal family members in Europe have gem stone rings dont they. I love the colour, it is very rich and goes wonderfully with the gold!



Thank you, I feel much better. 
European Royalty do love their gemstone engagement rings  from Princess Diana’s (now Catherine’s) Sapphire ring, Princess Eugenie’s Padparadscha Sapphire ring, to Crown Princess Mary’s Ruby Ring. 
I love the vibrant red of my rubies, they’re the coveted Pigeon Blood colour


----------



## BigAkoya

luciechic said:


> First of all I want to apologize for my bad english. I'm a French girl and as you know we're not good for foreign languages... I'm reading this thread for several months now and I'm so happy to share with you my engagement ring. I asked yesterday and of course I sayed yes. So it's very new !!! As most of you now in Europe we don't wear hudge engagement rings. Most of womens wear simple gold band as wedding band.I choose a PIAGET engagement ring 0,3 ct Center stone E VVS1. I'm so happy to share my hapiness with all of you accross the world. [emoji7]



Hi!  Your ring is gorgeous.  I love the setting, it is so unique and the diamond is so sparkly! 

Your English is perfect.  Your English is far better than my French.  I love France, such a beautiful country.  

Congratulations to you!  Your dog is so cute too!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

luciechic said:


> First of all I want to apologize for my bad english. I'm a French girl and as you know we're not good for foreign languages... I'm reading this thread for several months now and I'm so happy to share with you my engagement ring. I asked yesterday and of course I sayed yes. So it's very new !!! As most of you now in Europe we don't wear hudge engagement rings. Most of womens wear simple gold band as wedding band.I choose a PIAGET engagement ring 0,3 ct Center stone E VVS1. I'm so happy to share my hapiness with all of you accross the world. [emoji7]


It is so beautiful, congratulations! Yes it does seem to be a thing in America where bigger = better, maybe because of celebrities? I dont actually think the size matters one jot, loving the ring and having it represent who you are is what is most important and that is a very very pretty ring! The side detail is sublime. Also the dog is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenna_foo

Took my set in for sizing and was provided a crazy close up pic 



Still love this set


----------



## luciechic

For those who want to revise their FRENCH LESSONS, I,m going to write my post in french (with my kind of translation of course):

*Mon magnifique chien et moi-même voulions vous remercier pour vos gentils messages. *
_(My awsome dog and I wanted to thank you all for your kind words.)
_
*Nous ne nous connaissons pas, nous parlons différents langages, nous ne vivons même pas sur le même continent et pourtant vous semblez sincèrement heureuses pour moi. Je trouve ça tellement beau !* 
_(We don't know each other, we speak different languages, we don't even live in the same continent, and yet you seems truly happy for me. I think that is so beautiful !)_

* 
Continuez à postez des photos de vos merveilleuses bagues, c'est inspirant !*
_(Keep posting pictures of your beautiful rings ladies ! It's so inspiring !)_


----------



## lulu_ma

Technically, this is my reset.  But I just picked it up today and am so excited I just had to share!  Center stone and tapered baguettes are from my original setting.


----------



## Winterfell

lulu_ma said:


> View attachment 4091878
> View attachment 4091879
> 
> Technically, this is my reset.  But I just picked it up today and am so excited I just had to share!  Center stone and tapered baguettes are from my original setting.



Gorgeous do you have more pics?


----------



## lulu_ma

Winterfell said:


> Gorgeous do you have more pics?





Winterfell said:


> Gorgeous do you have more pics?



Thank you!  

Here’s a couple more pics (sorry, I’m not a great at taking close up pics).  The old setting was a thick platinum one.  This setting definitely more delicate looking.  I’m still playing around with band ideas.  

I don’t know why I waited so long do this reset!


----------



## GoStanford

lulu_ma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here’s a couple more pics (sorry, I’m not a great at taking close up pics).  The old setting was a thick platinum one.


Gorgeous ring - and a testimonial to how investing in a good stone is really worthwhile if feasible, as it can be reset with an updated look down the road.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Winterfell

lulu_ma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here’s a couple more pics (sorry, I’m not a great at taking close up pics).  The old setting was a thick platinum one.  This setting definitely more delicate looking.  I’m still playing around with band ideas.
> 
> I don’t know why I waited so long do this reset!



Really lovely thanks for posting


----------



## lulu_ma

GoStanford said:


> Gorgeous ring - and a testimonial to how investing in a good stone is really worthwhile if feasible, as it can be reset with an updated look down the road.  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!  And I totally agree.  I was just having this conversation with my dear friend who is getting engaged soon. 

 I love my center stone.  I was just tired of my old setting.  And getting a new setting was a fun process!


----------



## cherylc

lulu_ma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here’s a couple more pics (sorry, I’m not a great at taking close up pics).  The old setting was a thick platinum one.  This setting definitely more delicate looking.  I’m still playing around with band ideas.
> 
> I don’t know why I waited so long do this reset!



i love your band! so pretty! where did you get it if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## lulu_ma

cherylc said:


> i love your band! so pretty! where did you get it if you don’t mind sharing?


The band is actually gift from my mom.  I will ask her where she got it!


----------



## nicole0612

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you! The ering is a custom platinum piece with a 1.03 carat diamond in a 1carat setting (5 diamonds on each side for a total of 10 which is my favorite number, and 12 diamonds in the halo which represents the number of years we've been together total) my DH is corny like that and I love it. The wedding and ani bands are both 3/4 carats each also set in platinum. The entire set together is 3.53 carats. Forgot to add all are sized to 4 1/4.



Your set is one of the best I have ever seen! It has a vintage look, but also utterly current and timeless!


----------



## skyqueen

lulu_ma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here’s a couple more pics (sorry, I’m not a great at taking close up pics).  The old setting was a thick platinum one.  This setting definitely more delicate looking.  I’m still playing around with band ideas.
> 
> I don’t know why I waited so long do this reset!


Gorgeous...worth the wait


----------



## lulu_ma

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous...worth the wait



Thank you skyqueen.  You have impeccable taste, so that's a high compliment coming from you!


----------



## sakura miyagi

My engagement ring is certainly more modest than a lot of the beautiful rings in this thread.  We bought the w-ring and eternity ring separately but I feel that they all tie together well, I wouldn't change my e-ring for the world


----------



## simona monica

sakura miyagi said:


> My engagement ring is certainly more modest than a lot of the beautiful rings in this thread.  We bought the w-ring and eternity ring separately but I feel that they all tie together well, I wouldn't change my e-ring for the world


Congratulations, your set is special, exquisite and have perfect proportions! Love it)


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

nicole0612 said:


> Your set is one of the best I have ever seen! It has a vintage look, but also utterly current and timeless!


Thank you so much, I appreciate it!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Classic and simple, but I love it.


----------



## essiedub

lulu_ma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here’s a couple more pics (sorry, I’m not a great at taking close up pics).  The old setting was a thick platinum one.  This setting definitely more delicate looking.  I’m still playing around with band ideas.
> 
> I don’t know why I waited so long do this reset!




That’s just gorgeous  *lulu_ma*! what a good idea to get your engagement ring reset. And the band is awesome! You could wear it alone. I love it! Do you have photos of the original setting?


----------



## lulu_ma

essiedub said:


> That’s just gorgeous  *lulu_ma*! what a good idea to get your engagement ring reset. And the band is awesome! You could wear it alone. I love it! Do you have photos of the original setting?



Thanks essiedub!  Here’s a pic of the old setting.  It was 13.5 grams of platinum.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

3.46 ctw GIA certified purple changing to purplish pink sapphire (2.72 carats)


----------



## leechiyong

SamanthalovesMK said:


> 3.46 ctw GIA certified purple changing to purplish pink sapphire (2.72 carats)


Another sapphire e-ringer here.  Absolutely love them as a colorful alternative.  Your setting looks beautiful too!  I'd love to see more shots of it.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

leechiyong said:


> Another sapphire e-ringer here.  Absolutely love them as a colorful alternative.  Your setting looks beautiful too!  I'd love to see more shots of it.


I’ll try for more pics, sapphires are sooo hard to get on pics, I absolutely love this ring!


----------



## wee drop o bush

SamanthalovesMK said:


> 3.46 ctw GIA certified purple changing to purplish pink sapphire (2.72 carats)



Stunning!


----------



## baghagg

2.25 diamond center,  2 Ceylon sapphires and diamonds in platinum for the setting.


----------



## wee drop o bush

baghagg said:


> 2.25 diamond center,  2 Ceylon sapphires and diamonds in platinum for the setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104282
> View attachment 4104283



WOW!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

baghagg said:


> 2.25 diamond center,  2 Ceylon sapphires and diamonds in platinum for the setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104282
> View attachment 4104283


This setting is gorgeous!! Reminds me of a tacori setting, just beautiful!!!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

SamanthalovesMK said:


> 3.46 ctw GIA certified purple changing to purplish pink sapphire in a platinum setting (sapphire 2.72 carats)





leechiyong said:


> Another sapphire e-ringer here.  Absolutely love them as a colorful alternative.  Your setting looks beautiful too!  I'd love to see more shots of it.


Can you also share pics? I don’t know if these are much better, as we know sapphires are hard to photo, especially color change sapphires lol.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SamanthalovesMK said:


> 3.46 ctw GIA certified purple changing to purplish pink sapphire (2.72 carats)





baghagg said:


> 2.25 diamond center,  2 Ceylon sapphires and diamonds in platinum for the setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104282
> View attachment 4104283



Love these beautiful engagement rings [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

My engagement ring had sapphires in it, but they started to look really bad. The jeweler said that it was because they were treated, so I had them replaced with some peachy antique old mine cut diamonds. They were from a vintage pendant that I really loved, but because it was so old the jewelers I took it to said they couldn’t fix it. One of the prongs was weak, but the setting didn’t have claws like today’s settings. The diamonds were smaller than the sapphires, so it took a while to find a jeweler that would build up the prongs to fit the diamonds. 

This is the pendant 



The ring with the sapphires 



My new ring with the diamonds. It’s really hard to photograph. The pendant was special to me and I kinda feel like I’ve given it a bit of a new life [emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Cyanide Rose said:


> My engagement ring had sapphires in it, but they started to look really bad. The jeweler said that it was because they were treated, so I had them replaced with some peachy antique old mine cut diamonds. They were from a vintage pendant that I really loved, but because it was so old the jewelers I took it to said they couldn’t fix it. One of the prongs was weak, but the setting didn’t have claws like today’s settings. The diamonds were smaller than the sapphires, so it took a while to find a jeweler that would build up the prongs to fit the diamonds.
> 
> This is the pendant
> View attachment 4104900
> 
> 
> The ring with the sapphires
> View attachment 4104903
> 
> 
> My new ring with the diamonds. It’s really hard to photograph. The pendant was special to me and I kinda feel like I’ve given it a bit of a new life [emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4104906
> View attachment 4104907


Yes, searching and getting the perfect color sapphires is a very difficult task, especially untreated, unheated GIA or AGL certified. I love 3 stone rings, your ring is lovely, great choice!!


----------



## Luv n bags

baghagg said:


> 2.25 diamond center,  2 Ceylon sapphires and diamonds in platinum for the setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104282
> View attachment 4104283



This is gorgeous!


----------



## SandyC1981

lulu_ma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here’s a couple more pics (sorry, I’m not a great at taking close up pics).  The old setting was a thick platinum one.  This setting definitely more delicate looking.  I’m still playing around with band ideas.
> 
> I don’t know why I waited so long do this reset!



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Shelovesbling

My husband surprised me with this 10 anniversary upgrade. I kept my original platinum setting. Thank you for looking. I am so happy. It’s not a big a some but to me she is perfect. 2.06ct.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Sorry for the double pic.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yes, searching and getting the perfect color sapphires is a very difficult task, especially untreated, unheated GIA or AGL certified. I love 3 stone rings, your ring is lovely, great choice!!



It’s super super difficult to find unheated corundum. Definitely will be asking for GIA certifications in the future. 

Thank you so much for your kind words. I will definitely wear it more than I did before, with the treated sapphires. It is growing on me with the little color diamonds. It looks softer to me now. I do like it now very much [emoji4]


----------



## lulu_ma

SandyC1981 said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thanks so much!


----------



## nicole0612

Shelovesbling said:


> View attachment 4106767
> View attachment 4106766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband surprised me with this 10 anniversary upgrade. I kept my original platinum setting. Thank you for looking. I am so happy. It’s not a big a some but to me she is perfect. 2.06ct.



Beautiful ring!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Thank you


----------



## mewt

Same husband, new ring.  Just got it today!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

mewt said:


> Same husband, new ring.  Just got it today!


Gorgeous *sigh*


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Shelovesbling said:


> View attachment 4106767
> View attachment 4106766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband surprised me with this 10 anniversary upgrade. I kept my original platinum setting. Thank you for looking. I am so happy. It’s not a big a some but to me she is perfect. 2.06ct.


She's huge! I love the 2 bands as well. Enjoy your new rings!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mewt said:


> Same husband, new ring.  Just got it today!



The size is perfect on you. I love the mixing of metals as well. Congratulations on your ten year anniversary [emoji4]


----------



## jagwomen

I got married yesterday and these are my three beautiful rings. The one on top is a tradition in our country. It is a symbol of different things and you add a diamond for every special occasion in your life. It is not meant to be a big diamond but it is a symbol of your life sort of. So I got one with three it is supposed to symbolise one that we have been together over 5 years, one child and one wedding. I love it and this is one that I can wear everyday all the time. Because my e ring I can’t wear at work and I am so afraid to loose my huge diamond that I actually only wear it for special occasions.

Ps not the best picture it is extremely hard to capture the beauty of my e ring on a phone camera.


----------



## lulu_ma

jagwomen said:


> I got married yesterday and these are my three beautiful rings. The one on top is a tradition in our country. It is a symbol of different things and you add a diamond for every special occasion in your life. It is not meant to be a big diamond but it is a symbol of your life sort of. So I got one with three it is supposed to symbolise one that we have been together over 5 years, one child and one wedding. I love it and this is one that I can wear everyday all the time. Because my e ring I can’t wear at work and I am so afraid to loose my huge diamond that I actually only wear it for special occasions.
> 
> Ps not the best picture it is extremely hard to capture the beauty of my e ring on a phone camera.


Congrats!  What a pretty stack!  Is that a split shank on your e-ring?  Please post some modeling pics!


----------



## Matreoshka

Both are Tiffany rings [emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## jagwomen

lulu_ma said:


> Congrats!  What a pretty stack!  Is that a split shank on your e-ring?  Please post some modeling pics!


Here are some better pics I think  it is a 1.75 ct round  senter stone with j color and si1. There are 40 small stones on the side which make up 1 ct.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

jagwomen said:


> Here are some better pics I think  it is a 1.75 ct round  senter stone with j color and si1. There are 40 small stones on the side which make up 1 ct.


Really beautiful and congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Matreoshka said:


> View attachment 4108597
> 
> 
> 
> Both are Tiffany rings [emoji56][emoji56]



Very pretty I love the channel band with the solitare


----------



## Shelovesbling

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> She's huge! I love the 2 bands as well. Enjoy your new rings!


Thank you. ☺️


----------



## baglover4ever

mewt said:


> Same husband, new ring.  Just got it today!


ok. who else is thinking wow, you have beautiful hands? lol


----------



## mewt

baglover4ever said:


> ok. who else is thinking wow, you have beautiful hands? lol



thanks, that's awfully nice of you to say! 

I ended up wearing it on my right hand middle finger because I can't bear to let it go get resized.




it's so fun to take pictures of, and I'm still trying to get a good arrows shot




but so far this one is my fav pic!





I've only had the ring for 2 days so I can't wait for it to show me even better photos.


----------



## cmm62

Just my set looking nice in the sun [emoji169]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi all! It’s been a couple months since I showed my son’s girlfriend a ring of mine that I wanted her to have. (They had already purchased wedding bands) It’s an OEC/ transitional cut diamond ring and she fell in love with it. So I took it to my jeweler and had it cleaned and polished. After I got it back, my son just told me to hold on to it for him. Fast forward a month or so and my son asked for it back last week. 

They are on vacation in Myrtle Beach and he finally asked her and she said yes. I’m so happy for them. Here is a picture after he asked her and a better picture of the ring [emoji16]


----------



## Babyblue033

I mostly lurk in LV forum but wanted to share my ring. I lost my original engagement ring 7-8 years ago, so for our 10 year anniversary DH agreed to upgrade/replace it. My original ring was 1ct MRC, so this was quite an upgrade for me and more than I could've ever dreamt of. I've only had it about 3 months and still can't stop starring at it. Setting is temporary, I'm working myself up for a dream Single Stone setting I've had my eye on for years.

2.88 J SI1 Transitional cut, bought from Love Affairs Diamonds. Size 5 finger.




With my wedding band.


----------



## Monique1004

Babyblue033 said:


> I mostly lurk in LV forum but wanted to share my ring. I lost my original engagement ring 7-8 years ago, so for our 10 year anniversary DH agreed to upgrade/replace it. My original ring was 1ct MRC, so this was quite an upgrade for me and more than I could've ever dreamt of. I've only had it about 3 months and still can't stop starring at it. Setting is temporary, I'm working myself up for a dream Single Stone setting I've had my eye on for years.
> 
> 2.88 J SI1 Transitional cut, bought from Love Affairs Diamonds. Size 5 finger.
> 
> View attachment 4113261
> View attachment 4113262
> 
> With my wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113265



Wow!


----------



## cafecreme15

Babyblue033 said:


> I mostly lurk in LV forum but wanted to share my ring. I lost my original engagement ring 7-8 years ago, so for our 10 year anniversary DH agreed to upgrade/replace it. My original ring was 1ct MRC, so this was quite an upgrade for me and more than I could've ever dreamt of. I've only had it about 3 months and still can't stop starring at it. Setting is temporary, I'm working myself up for a dream Single Stone setting I've had my eye on for years.
> 
> 2.88 J SI1 Transitional cut, bought from Love Affairs Diamonds. Size 5 finger.
> 
> View attachment 4113261
> View attachment 4113262
> 
> With my wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113265



Wow!! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Compass Rose

Babyblue033 said:


> I mostly lurk in LV forum but wanted to share my ring. I lost my original engagement ring 7-8 years ago, so for our 10 year anniversary DH agreed to upgrade/replace it. My original ring was 1ct MRC, so this was quite an upgrade for me and more than I could've ever dreamt of. I've only had it about 3 months and still can't stop starring at it. Setting is temporary, I'm working myself up for a dream Single Stone setting I've had my eye on for years.
> 
> 2.88 J SI1 Transitional cut, bought from Love Affairs Diamonds. Size 5 finger.
> 
> View attachment 4113261
> View attachment 4113262
> 
> With my wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113265



This is my favorite setting on this thread!  I know you have had your eye on something else, but, wow, this is such a beautiful set, in my opinion, that I hope you change your mind.  Love, love it!!


----------



## lulu_ma

Compass Rose said:


> This is my favorite setting on this thread!  I know you have had your eye on something else, but, wow, this is such a beautiful set, in my opinion, that I hope you change your mind.  Love, love it!!



Babyblue033 show us your dream setting! I agree with Compass Rose, your ring is beautiful, as is.  I love the extra detail on your band.  The brilliant cut really pops.

Ladies, I love my emerald cut, but your brilliants were making me envious so I had to get a round blur zircon right hand ring


----------



## Babyblue033

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow!! Absolutely gorgeous


Thank you!



Compass Rose said:


> This is my favorite setting on this thread!  I know you have had your eye on something else, but, wow, this is such a beautiful set, in my opinion, that I hope you change your mind.  Love, love it!!


That is such a sweet comment, thank you!  Setting is beautiful and goes really well with my wedding band, but I'm just not sure if I'm a solitaire girl. I'm trying it out since stone is so large and I do love seeing the stone in its full glory, but I've always been a halo girl at heart plus I would love a more elaborate vintage inspired setting to go with the old cut. But I haven't fully committed to changing the setting yet so who knows!



lulu_ma said:


> Babyblue033 show us your dream setting! I agree with Compass Rose, your ring is beautiful, as is.  I love the extra detail on your band. The brilliant cut really pops.
> 
> Ladies, I love my emerald cut, but your brilliants were making me envious so I had to get a round blur zircon right hand ring


This is the setting someone from the other forum had made many years ago, and shockingly to me, she ended up resetting it pretty soon after. But it has been my dream setting ever since I've seen it, even when I didn't have a diamond to put in it. It's quite pricey though so I'm waiting to make sure I definitely want it, plus save my pennies for it.




I'm the opposite of you. I love my OEC but love seeing everyone's step cuts, so I'm working on an emerald in asscher cut with a cutter, to wear as a RHR


----------



## Tomsmom

This not so great pic is my e-ring. The ring is 25 years old. I don’t have specs on the diamond it was from my husbands grandmothers ring, I’m honored to wear it.


----------



## lulu_ma

Babyblue033 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> That is such a sweet comment, thank you!  Setting is beautiful and goes really well with my wedding band, but I'm just not sure if I'm a solitaire girl. I'm trying it out since stone is so large and I do love seeing the stone in its full glory, but I've always been a halo girl at heart plus I would love a more elaborate vintage inspired setting to go with the old cut. But I haven't fully committed to changing the setting yet so who knows!
> 
> 
> This is the setting someone from the other forum had made many years ago, and shockingly to me, she ended up resetting it pretty soon after. But it has been my dream setting ever since I've seen it, even when I didn't have a diamond to put in it. It's quite pricey though so I'm waiting to make sure I definitely want it, plus save my pennies for it.
> 
> View attachment 4113865
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite of you. I love my OEC but love seeing everyone's step cuts, so I'm working on an emerald in asscher cut with a cutter, to wear as a RHR



Your brilliant is so pretty as it.  I was also tempted to halo my emerald cut when I reset it, but my jeweler talked me out of it due to my stone size.  Your stone is a fantastic size already.  I ended up haloing only my tapered baguettes.  Why not halo the asscher/emerald rhr?  Then you will have two stunning rings!


----------



## nicole0612

Babyblue033 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> That is such a sweet comment, thank you!  Setting is beautiful and goes really well with my wedding band, but I'm just not sure if I'm a solitaire girl. I'm trying it out since stone is so large and I do love seeing the stone in its full glory, but I've always been a halo girl at heart plus I would love a more elaborate vintage inspired setting to go with the old cut. But I haven't fully committed to changing the setting yet so who knows!
> 
> 
> This is the setting someone from the other forum had made many years ago, and shockingly to me, she ended up resetting it pretty soon after. But it has been my dream setting ever since I've seen it, even when I didn't have a diamond to put in it. It's quite pricey though so I'm waiting to make sure I definitely want it, plus save my pennies for it.
> 
> View attachment 4113865
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite of you. I love my OEC but love seeing everyone's step cuts, so I'm working on an emerald in asscher cut with a cutter, to wear as a RHR



Your OEC ring is gorgeous! I also love the look of step cuts and Asschers. I have a round brilliant as my engagement ring and like you I’m also looking for a step cut or Asscher for a right-hand ring, but I hate how they often face up so much smaller than the carat weight. What size range are you looking for?


----------



## skyqueen

Babyblue033 said:


> I mostly lurk in LV forum but wanted to share my ring. I lost my original engagement ring 7-8 years ago, so for our 10 year anniversary DH agreed to upgrade/replace it. My original ring was 1ct MRC, so this was quite an upgrade for me and more than I could've ever dreamt of. I've only had it about 3 months and still can't stop starring at it. Setting is temporary, I'm working myself up for a dream Single Stone setting I've had my eye on for years.
> 
> 2.88 J SI1 Transitional cut, bought from Love Affairs Diamonds. Size 5 finger.
> 
> View attachment 4113261
> View attachment 4113262
> 
> With my wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113265


Gorgeous stone and I love the 6 prong setting. That being said...the nice part of wearing a solitaire is your choice of bands. You can go crazy with colored stones/diamond shapes and change the look completely.


----------



## Babyblue033

lulu_ma said:


> Your brilliant is so pretty as it.  I was also tempted to halo my emerald cut when I reset it, but my jeweler talked me out of it due to my stone size.  Your stone is a fantastic size already.  I ended up haloing only my tapered baguettes.  Why not halo the asscher/emerald rhr?  Then you will have two stunning rings!


Haha I know, it's HUGE on my finger already. It's 2.88ct but spready so size up like a 3ct. So definitely not haloing for size, just visually I love vintage inspired halo, especially cushion halo with round stone.



nicole0612 said:


> Your OEC ring is gorgeous! I also love the look of step cuts and Asschers. I have a round brilliant as my engagement ring and like you I’m also looking for a step cut or Asscher for a right-hand ring, but I hate how they often face up so much smaller than the carat weight. What size range are you looking for?


I totally hear you about the face up size thing, and when it comes to colored stones I just can't do small stones for some reason. I actually have a really nice lab grown pink sapphire and I'm waiting for another lab grown emerald, both in asscher cut, so I'll probably set one of those. Both pretty sizable since they are not natural and I can actually afford large gems 



skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous stone and I love the 6 prong setting. That being said...the nice part of wearing a solitaire is your choice of bands. You can go crazy with colored stones/diamond shapes and change the look completely.


That is an excellent point! I haven't done much stacking yet but I love the look I see on other people. I did order a plain white gold band to wear with a new 5 stone ring I just bought, so I might try some stacking to see how I like it. Colored stone bands sounds delicious


----------



## Luv n bags

Babyblue033 said:


> I mostly lurk in LV forum but wanted to share my ring. I lost my original engagement ring 7-8 years ago, so for our 10 year anniversary DH agreed to upgrade/replace it. My original ring was 1ct MRC, so this was quite an upgrade for me and more than I could've ever dreamt of. I've only had it about 3 months and still can't stop starring at it. Setting is temporary, I'm working myself up for a dream Single Stone setting I've had my eye on for years.
> 
> 2.88 J SI1 Transitional cut, bought from Love Affairs Diamonds. Size 5 finger.
> 
> View attachment 4113261
> View attachment 4113262
> 
> With my wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113265



I’m not into round diamonds, but your ring has changed my mind.  Maybe it’s because you have beautiful hands and fingers, too!


----------



## Babyblue033

tigertrixie said:


> I’m not into round diamonds, but your ring has changed my mind.  Maybe it’s because you have beautiful hands and fingers, too!


Awwhow sweet of you to say so! Notice how I stragetically photograph my hand not to show my nails though? With a 3 month old I neither have time to go to a salon or do my own, and my nails are just embarrassing to show in public at this point. LOL!


----------



## lulu_ma

Babyblue033 said:


> Haha I know, it's HUGE on my finger already. It's 2.88ct but spready so size up like a 3ct. So definitely not haloing for size, just visually I love vintage inspired halo, especially cushion halo with round stone.
> 
> 
> I totally hear you about the face up size thing, and when it comes to colored stones I just can't do small stones for some reason. I actually have a really nice lab grown pink sapphire and I'm waiting for another lab grown emerald, both in asscher cut, so I'll probably set one of those. Both pretty sizable since they are not natural and I can actually afford large gems
> 
> 
> That is an excellent point! I haven't done much stacking yet but I love the look I see on other people. I did order a plain white gold band to wear with a new 5 stone ring I just bought, so I might try some stacking to see how I like it. Colored stone bands sounds delicious



Babyblue033 if you are into synthetic check out this ring on eBay!


----------



## Sass

Babyblue033 said:


> I mostly lurk in LV forum but wanted to share my ring. I lost my original engagement ring 7-8 years ago, so for our 10 year anniversary DH agreed to upgrade/replace it. My original ring was 1ct MRC, so this was quite an upgrade for me and more than I could've ever dreamt of. I've only had it about 3 months and still can't stop starring at it. Setting is temporary, I'm working myself up for a dream Single Stone setting I've had my eye on for years.
> 
> 2.88 J SI1 Transitional cut, bought from Love Affairs Diamonds. Size 5 finger.
> 
> View attachment 4113261
> View attachment 4113262
> 
> With my wedding band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113265



This is genuinely perfection wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babyblue033

lulu_ma said:


> View attachment 4115724
> 
> 
> Babyblue033 if you are into synthetic check out this ring on eBay!


Link didn't work


----------



## lulu_ma

Babyblue033 said:


> Link didn't work


Oh-that was just the image.  Try this...
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Antique-1940...377335?hash=item5d7e90ccb7:g:luwAAOSwuHFbKod8


----------



## Anne2010

May generations old but I love it!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My marquise center stone 23 years old and the settings are new.  Originally I had gold setting.


----------



## lulu_ma

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My marquise center stone 23 years old and the settings are new.  Originally I had gold setting.


Gorgeous rings and reset!


----------



## cdtracing

For my anniversary & birthday last month, I upgraded my original diamond from a .75 to a E color VVS 2 ct in the same princess cut.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!  Sorry for the pic quality.  It's hard to take a pic with 1 hand & the lighting isn't great!


----------



## cafecreme15

cdtracing said:


> For my anniversary & birthday last month, I upgraded my original diamond from a .75 to a E color VVS 2 ct in the same princess cut.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!  Sorry for the pic quality.  It's hard to take a pic with 1 hand & the lighting isn't great!
> View attachment 4136897



Just gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

cafecreme15 said:


> Just gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Congrats! Beautiful quality and blingy but not over the top *love*.





cdtracing said:


> For my anniversary & birthday last month, I upgraded my original diamond from a .75 to a E color VVS 2 ct in the same princess cut.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!  Sorry for the pic quality.  It's hard to take a pic with 1 hand & the lighting isn't great!
> View attachment 4136897


----------



## cdtracing

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Congrats! Beautiful quality and blingy but not over the top *love*.


Thank you, CD.  I was originally looking at 1.5 carats but when my jeweler brought out this 2 carat, I knew that was the one!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, CD.  I was originally looking at 1.5 carats but when my jeweler brought out this 2 carat, I knew that was the one!


Dont blame you! It looks perfect!


----------



## Winterfell

cdtracing said:


> For my anniversary & birthday last month, I upgraded my original diamond from a .75 to a E color VVS 2 ct in the same princess cut.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!  Sorry for the pic quality.  It's hard to take a pic with 1 hand & the lighting isn't great!
> View attachment 4136897



Gorgeous! I also have an E colour princess and I love it. Square diamonds are super classy. Yours looks fab.


----------



## cdtracing

Winterfell said:


> Gorgeous! I also have an E colour princess and I love it. Square diamonds are super classy. Yours looks fab.


Thank you for such kind words.  I love princess cut & Emerald cuts!


----------



## LRG

Here’s mine! I just snapped a quick picture of it in the car since it’s one of the few times I have my nails done.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

LRG said:


> Here’s mine! I just snapped a quick picture of it in the car since it’s one of the few times I have my nails done.
> 
> View attachment 4140016


We are almost ring twins! Beautiful set!


----------



## Zucnarf

LRG said:


> Here’s mine! I just snapped a quick picture of it in the car since it’s one of the few times I have my nails done.
> 
> View attachment 4140016



Beautiful


----------



## cafecreme15

LRG said:


> Here’s mine! I just snapped a quick picture of it in the car since it’s one of the few times I have my nails done.
> 
> View attachment 4140016



A classic beauty of a set!


----------



## Clifmar

I’m “upgrading” so to speak. When we got engaged we were 19 and the ring he proposed with was $150 and all the little white diamonds fell out of the band. I still have the center stone so my question is do I get the 1 ct black Diamond set into a Tiffany style solitaire setting or get a new .35 ct oval shaped diamond in a solitare setting?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Clifmar said:


> I’m “upgrading” so to speak. When we got engaged we were 19 and the ring he proposed with was $150 and all the little white diamonds fell out of the band. I still have the center stone so my question is do I get the 1 ct black Diamond set into a Tiffany style solitaire setting or get a new .35 ct oval shaped diamond in a solitare setting?



They’re two quite different rings, I think you should go with whatever _you_ like the most


----------



## benswife2007

My current set up. Eternity band with smaller diamond band on top. My diamond set in a 6 prong classic solitaire setting. I’m fickle and love to reset my diamond often


----------



## Luv n bags

benswife2007 said:


> View attachment 4145428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current set up. Eternity band with smaller diamond band on top. My diamond set in a 6 prong classic solitaire setting. I’m fickle and love to reset my diamond often



Jeeze! I need a Ben in my life, lol! Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## AnnZ

Miso Fine said:


> Jeeze! I need a Ben in my life, lol! Drop dead gorgeous!



[emoji23] My husband would tell me he needs Ben in his life too!


----------



## cafecreme15

benswife2007 said:


> View attachment 4145428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current set up. Eternity band with smaller diamond band on top. My diamond set in a 6 prong classic solitaire setting. I’m fickle and love to reset my diamond often



Holy ****!! Unbelievably gorgeous!


----------



## Gourmetgal

benswife2007 said:


> View attachment 4145428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current set up. Eternity band with smaller diamond band on top. My diamond set in a 6 prong classic solitaire setting. I’m fickle and love to reset my diamond often


Lovely, I think we need the stats on this one!


----------



## benswife2007

AnnZ said:


> [emoji23] My husband would tell me he needs Ben in his life too!


Lol I divorced Ben about 6 years ago but I can’t change my name ‍♀️


----------



## benswife2007

Gourmetgal said:


> Lovely, I think we need the stats on this one!


9.68 ct vvs1 clarity m color


----------



## benswife2007

cafecreme15 said:


> Holy ****!! Unbelievably gorgeous!


Thank you so much


----------



## benswife2007

Miso Fine said:


> Jeeze! I need a Ben in my life, lol! Drop dead gorgeous!


Ben is long gone but can’t change my username ‍♀️ ... my current husband works for me business I own


----------



## cafecreme15

benswife2007 said:


> Ben is long gone but can’t change my username ‍♀️ ... my current husband works for me business I own



As a side note I think you might be able to get a mod to change your name for you! I’ve seen other TPF’ers do it.


----------



## chessmont

benswife2007 said:


> View attachment 4145428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current set up. Eternity band with smaller diamond band on top. My diamond set in a 6 prong classic solitaire setting. I’m fickle and love to reset my diamond often


OMG!  Amazing!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Voyageuse

The engagement ring: 2.02 ct., Cushion Cut, VVS1 clarity, E Color, Platinum setting, GIA Certified.  The matching wedding band has baguettes all the way around it.  My prior band only had baguettes half way around it.  That made me crazy.  For 23 years, I’ll I did was flip the stupid thing.

My 17 year-old son Trevor interned for the diamond wholesaler last summer.  T still gets a commission if he refers business to him.  It’s really cute watching Trevor trying to do business with our friends.  He did make a nice commission for the sale of some 6 ct. earrings though!

See the next post for a photo.  I tried to attach it, but something wonky happened.[emoji32]


----------



## Voyageuse

Here it is.


----------



## Winterfell

Gorgeous - your diamond is lovely Voyageuse.


----------



## Voyageuse

Winterfell said:


> Gorgeous - your diamond is lovely Voyageuse.



Thank you.  I thought my German Shepherd Dog’s coat made a nice backdrop.


----------



## Luv n bags

Voyageuse said:


> View attachment 4146789
> 
> 
> Here it is.



Gorgeous white diamond! And I love your Tiffany T


----------



## ap.

benswife2007 said:


> Lol I divorced Ben about 6 years ago but I can’t change my name ‍♀️



I was going to comment that Ben did well with this ring...good thing I read further   I Ben or no, this ring is    Kudos to *you*.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

benswife2007 said:


> View attachment 4145428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current set up. Eternity band with smaller diamond band on top. My diamond set in a 6 prong classic solitaire setting. I’m fickle and love to reset my diamond often


wow


----------



## Andy1612

benswife2007 said:


> View attachment 4145428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current set up. Eternity band with smaller diamond band on top. My diamond set in a 6 prong classic solitaire setting. I’m fickle and love to reset my diamond often



It’s gorgeous !!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Voyageuse said:


> View attachment 4146789
> 
> 
> Here it is.


Beautiful


----------



## Nymf

I’m engaged!


----------



## cards21

My upgrade. 2.63 carat asscher cut.


----------



## lulu_ma

So pretty!  I love asschers.  Can you share the stats?


----------



## meazar

cards21 said:


> My upgrade. 2.63 carat asscher cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157501


Really beautiful!


----------



## darlinga

My new baby! So in love with the ring and the man!  My perfect for me pear hanging out having a few drinks at our local dive bar!


----------



## 26Alexandra

darlinga said:


> My new baby! So in love with the ring and the man!  My perfect for me pear hanging out having a few drinks at our local dive bar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160289



I love your ring!!
Would you share the stats?


----------



## darlinga

26Alexandra said:


> I love your ring!!
> Would you share the stats?



Thank you! It’s 1.76, VS1 and color I. [emoji171]


----------



## luvtods

Upgraded in The Bahamas at my favorite Jewelry Store


----------



## luvtods

I upgraded to a 3.50 center 2.50 setting eternity band 1.10


----------



## baghagg

luvtods said:


> View attachment 4161115
> 
> I upgraded to a 3.50 center 2.50 setting eternity band 1.10


Simply stunning,  congratulations!  What an amazing "souvenir" from your Bahamas trip.  Which store is your fave?  I LOVE the Bahamas and am a little familiar with the shopping [emoji6]


----------



## Gourmetgal

darlinga said:


> Thank you! It’s 1.76, VS1 and color I. [emoji171]



So pretty and looks much bigger than that!


----------



## luvtods

baghagg said:


> Simply stunning,  congratulations!  What an amazing "souvenir" from your Bahamas trip.  Which store is your fave?  I LOVE the Bahamas and am a little familiar with the shopping [emoji6]



Park Lane .. downtown and at Marina Village @ Atlantis [emoji177]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

luvtods said:


> View attachment 4161115
> 
> I upgraded to a 3.50 center 2.50 setting eternity band 1.10


It looks beautiful! I just came back from the Bahamas and I’m so upset that I didn’t have time to shop jewelry. I just bout a small blue and white diamond band for my mom.


----------



## Nanciii

I upgraded my 1.09ct G VS2 diamond to a 1.51ct F VS2 diamond with the same setting. They actually look the same with the halo.....I want to change the setting next year at our anniversary.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 4161967
> 
> I upgraded my 1.09ct G VS2 diamond to a 1.51ct F VS2 diamond with the same setting. They actually look the same with the halo.....I want to change the setting next year at our anniversary.


Pretty!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Voyageuse said:


> View attachment 4146789
> 
> 
> Here it is.



Love your ring!


----------



## nicole0612

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 4161967
> 
> I upgraded my 1.09ct G VS2 diamond to a 1.51ct F VS2 diamond with the same setting. They actually look the same with the halo.....I want to change the setting next year at our anniversary.



It’s beautiful! Can we see a photo of the original to compare with the upgrade?


----------



## MainlyBailey

matching wedding ring added! about one year ago, this pic was taken on the day I got engaged... same nail color- strange coincidence!
View attachment 4163296


----------



## zestyfully

My 3stone.


----------



## Nanciii

nicole0612 said:


> It’s beautiful! Can we see a photo of the original to compare with the upgrade?






Sure.

Left: centre 1.09ct
Right: centre 1.51 ct

I really don’t see much of a difference....


----------



## nicole0612

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 4163470
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Left: centre 1.09ct
> Right: centre 1.51 ct
> 
> I really don’t see much of a difference....


From close up, I can absolutely see the difference, but it's understandable that with the same halo setting it would look about the same from an arm's length or farther.  If you wanted to invest in a new setting with a halo in the same proportionals to the center diamond as it was in your original ring, I think you would notice the difference.
In any case, the ring is beautiful!


----------



## Winterfell

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 4163470
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Left: centre 1.09ct
> Right: centre 1.51 ct
> 
> I really don’t see much of a difference....



I can see the difference the new stone is gorgeous - I love the way it looks in your setting


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cheating a bit here as it's not technically mine... it's my grandmother's engagement ring from 1939. it was just gifted to me last week.    it's a 4 carat white sapphire in a crossover setting, and i was happy it fit perfectly, so no need to alter it.


----------



## wee drop o bush

zestyfully said:


> My 3stone.



Stunning 
I  yellow gold


----------



## kemilia

zestyfully said:


> My 3stone.


Love both of your rings!


----------



## kemilia

ccbaggirl89 said:


> cheating a bit here as it's not technically mine... it's my grandmother's engagement ring from 1939. it was just gifted to me last week.    it's a 4 carat white sapphire in a crossover setting, and i was happy it fit perfectly, so no need to alter it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167413


So beautiful! I love antique/vintage--when some posters ask "should I have this ring reset--it was my grandmothers/mom's ring" I always yell NO! The older settings are telling of a different time, and your grandmother's is so classic.


----------



## GemmyJ

There are sooo many beautiful rings here, lucky lucky ladies!!
I have nothing against diamonds...I esp love coloured diamonds, I just can't afford them. My engagement ring is 14k white gold with cz...I saw these cuts of stones and the setting and fell in love! Nine years later I still love it...the cuts are a type of radiant cut, I can't remember the name of it...


----------



## GemmyJ

zestyfully said:


> My 3stone.



This is really stunning!!


----------



## Winterfell

GemmyJ said:


> There are sooo many beautiful rings here, lucky lucky ladies!!
> I have nothing against diamonds...I esp love coloured diamonds, I just can't afford them. My engagement ring is 14k white gold with cz...I saw these cuts of stones and the setting and fell in love! Nine years later I still love it...the cuts are a type of radiant cut, I can't remember the name of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171346



It's gorgeous!


----------



## Steph5487

I have been ogling all of your lovely engagement rings for a while and never got around to posting mine. 

Here is my 2.01ct radiant cut  vs2 f color diamond in halo setting.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Steph5487 said:


> I have been ogling all of your lovely engagement rings for a while and never got around to posting mine.
> 
> Here is my 2.01ct radiant cut  vs2 f color diamond in halo setting.
> 
> View attachment 4172049
> View attachment 4172051
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172048


I like how low the center diamond is set!


----------



## Steph5487

Gourmetgal said:


> I like how low the center diamond is set!


Thank you that is what DH loves about it too!


----------



## Stephie2800

So yesterday in Abu Dhabi my husband fell on one knee and proposed to me all over again with my absolute dream ring from Sarky Jewelry (local AD jeweler that was HIGHLY recommended on Tripadvisor) 
The ring is 2.6 ct., color L, Si1 but eye clean, excellent cut set i WG. It came with an IGI report.
I couldn’t be happier!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Stephie2800 said:


> So yesterday in Abu Dhabi my husband fell on one knee and proposed to me all over again with my absolute dream ring from Sarky Jewelry (local AD jeweler that was HIGHLY recommended on Tripadvisor)
> The ring is 2.6 ct., color L, Si1 but eye clean, excellent cut set i WG. It came with an IGI report.
> I couldn’t be happier!



Gorgeous ring!!


----------



## Steph5487

Stephie2800 said:


> So yesterday in Abu Dhabi my husband fell on one knee and proposed to me all over again with my absolute dream ring from Sarky Jewelry (local AD jeweler that was HIGHLY recommended on Tripadvisor)
> The ring is 2.6 ct., color L, Si1 but eye clean, excellent cut set i WG. It came with an IGI report.
> I couldn’t be happier!


Beautiful ring!! Congratulations!


----------



## MamaPig




----------



## Zucnarf

MamaPig said:


> View attachment 4186667
> View attachment 4186668
> View attachment 4186669



Gorgeus! Can you share specifications?


----------



## MamaPig

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus! Can you share specifications?


Thank you @Zucnarf!  

1.9 ct
Color: F
Clarity: VS2, Eye Clean
Ideal Cut, Ex Polish, Ex Symmetry


----------



## MamaPig

Found the perfect wedding band for myself today!  Can’t wait to wear it in less than 2 months...


----------



## casiecn

MamaPig said:


> View attachment 4187091
> View attachment 4187092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the perfect wedding band for myself today!  Can’t wait to wear it in less than 2 months...



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Stephie2800

26Alexandra said:


> Gorgeous ring!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Stephie2800

Steph5487 said:


> Beautiful ring!! Congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## benswife2007

My husband and I took the plunge and got matching Tiffany wedding bands ! I’m so excited ! The whole experience was one of luxury. My engagement ring which after custom designing a setting and not liking it is back in its 6 prong Tiffany style solitaire . 

I also have a diamond band my husband bought me that I’m thinking to wear sometimes on the bottom of the Tiffany when the mood strikes me .


----------



## Gourmetgal

Gorgeous!  I think I remember this stone...is this the M color?  If so it looks great!


----------



## Luv n bags

benswife2007 said:


> View attachment 4188199
> View attachment 4188200
> View attachment 4188201
> View attachment 4188202
> View attachment 4188203
> View attachment 4188204
> View attachment 4188205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I took the plunge and got matching Tiffany wedding bands ! I’m so excited ! The whole experience was one of luxury. My engagement ring which after custom designing a setting and not liking it is back in its 6 prong Tiffany style solitaire .
> 
> I also have a diamond band my husband bought me that I’m thinking to wear sometimes on the bottom of the Tiffany when the mood strikes me .



Wow, your diamond looks massive on your finger! In a good way!


----------



## benswife2007

Miso Fine said:


> Wow, your diamond looks massive on your finger! In a good way!


Thank you it’s 9.68 ct


----------



## benswife2007

Gourmetgal said:


> Gorgeous!  I think I remember this stone...is this the M color?  If so it looks great!


 
It is the M color  I think it shows soooo we’ll face up


----------



## cafecreme15

My brand new ring! She is a 2.00 G SI1 (totally eye clean) excellent cut, set in my dream delicate halo setting. Finally got her a couple of weeks ago in Italy!


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 4188473
> View attachment 4188475
> 
> 
> My brand new ring! She is a 2.00 G SI1 (totally eye clean) excellent cut, set in my dream delicate halo setting. Finally got her a couple of weeks ago in Italy!


Simply beautiful!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 4188473
> View attachment 4188475
> 
> 
> My brand new ring! She is a 2.00 G SI1 (totally eye clean) excellent cut, set in my dream delicate halo setting. Finally got her a couple of weeks ago in Italy!



Your fingers+nail color +thin band+the beautiful diamond= PERFECTION!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Here is mine. A lot smaller than most but I love it.


----------



## bagmom30

Mine’s a verragio couture 18k setting white and yellow gold. 

The stone is 1.5 carat J VS1

She’s reflecting my orange shirt


----------



## luvprada

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here is mine. A lot smaller than most but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192016
> View attachment 4192017
> View attachment 4192018
> View attachment 4192019



It’s stunning!


----------



## GoStanford

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here is mine. A lot smaller than most but I love it.


Just beautiful!  I'm curious if you had it originally made with a halo setting or added that later.


----------



## westcoastgal

Stephie2800 said:


> So yesterday in Abu Dhabi my husband fell on one knee and proposed to me all over again with my absolute dream ring from Sarky Jewelry (local AD jeweler that was HIGHLY recommended on Tripadvisor)
> The ring is 2.6 ct., color L, Si1 but eye clean, excellent cut set i WG. It came with an IGI report.
> I couldn’t be happier!


What a wonderful husband! Your ring is beautiful.


----------



## westcoastgal

benswife2007 said:


> View attachment 4188199
> View attachment 4188200
> View attachment 4188201
> View attachment 4188202
> View attachment 4188203
> View attachment 4188204
> View attachment 4188205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I took the plunge and got matching Tiffany wedding bands ! I’m so excited ! The whole experience was one of luxury. My engagement ring which after custom designing a setting and not liking it is back in its 6 prong Tiffany style solitaire .
> 
> I also have a diamond band my husband bought me that I’m thinking to wear sometimes on the bottom of the Tiffany when the mood strikes me .


Amazing ring!


----------



## westcoastgal

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 4188473
> View attachment 4188475
> 
> 
> My brand new ring! She is a 2.00 G SI1 (totally eye clean) excellent cut, set in my dream delicate halo setting. Finally got her a couple of weeks ago in Italy!


I love your setting. The light in your photo is beautiful too. Congratulations!


----------



## Stephie2800

westcoastgal said:


> What a wonderful husband! Your ring is beautiful.



Thank you so much


----------



## ang3lina33

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 4161967
> 
> I upgraded my 1.09ct G VS2 diamond to a 1.51ct F VS2 diamond with the same setting. They actually look the same with the halo.....I want to change the setting next year at our anniversary.



I love your setting so much!!!! Do you mind sharing a closeup and side view?!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

GoStanford said:


> Just beautiful!  I'm curious if you had it originally made with a halo setting or added that later.


 It was originally my grandmother's stone (I lost my original wedding band set several years ago), so when we got it, my mom had the stone made into a necklace, so when she gave it to me, we had it made into this halo ring. Unfortunately, I don't have specs on it as a result of that.


----------



## GoStanford

Mid Century Gal said:


> It was originally my grandmother's stone (I lost my original wedding band set several years ago), so when we got it, my mom had the stone made into a necklace, so when she gave it to me, we had it made into this halo ring. Unfortunately, I don't have specs on it as a result of that.


Thank you for sharing.  I'm sorry to hear you lost your original set, but what a beautiful family memory to have your grandmother's stone, and now in such a modern setting as well.


----------



## stylistbydesign

So excited to finally share my new ring!

My original engagement ring is an antique filigree ring from the 1920s, 18K white gold with a 1 ct. ruby.  Although I love that ring, and of course still have it, the filigree just couldn't take the everyday wear and tear.  After having the band built up twice, and feeling nervous wearing it, I retired that ring for everyday, and wear it occasionally.

Enter the next ring, which was a Costco halo ring, with a .75 emerald cut center, with a double halo set in platinum.  This was my ring for several years.....yes, it was very nice, but there was nothing sentimental or special about it.  Both DH and I felt that we would eventually replace this ring with something custom and more my style.  I'm keeping this ring to wear to events where I might not want to wear my new ring (due to area, type of event, etc.).

So onto today's reveal, which is my new baby, and I LOVE her!!! My DH wanted to complete a new ring for our 23rd anniversary, so I started looking extensively.   I wanted to do a custom ring, and knew I wanted an emerald cut.  I have done quite a bit of research over the past few years, and finally felt ready to take the plunge.  It was huge bonus that Brian Gavin (hello, legendary cutter!) had recently introduced his line of BGD Signature Emerald cuts.   I knew that if the diamond met Brian Gavin's standards, I'd get the sparkle and ideal cut I was looking for.  I chose one of his 810 platinum settings, customized to my specs and the emerald cut diamond I wanted.  After about 5 weeks, the ring finally arrived this morning, and I'm so pleased.  If you are considering an e-ring, I wouldn't trust anyone but Brian Gavin and his team!  They were flawless from start to finish, and I appreciate the level of detail.  Brian wasn't happy with the first version of my custom ring, so he remade the ring completely a second time before it was sent to me.  

Custom platinum setting with BGD Signature Hearts & Arrows melee, with BGD Signature Emerald Cut center stone of 1.9 cts., color H, clarity VVS2, completely eyeclean, AGS Ideal light performance and cut rating.  Thanks for letting me share!  I've loved looking through this thread at all of your sparklers. [emoji173]️

A couple of shots indoor and outdoor lighting:


----------



## Canturi lover

Stylistbydesign that is beautiful.....I totally was not expecting the oval halo. It is stunning [emoji7]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Canturi lover said:


> Stylistbydesign that is beautiful.....I totally was not expecting the oval halo. It is stunning [emoji7]


Thank you, @Canturi lover!  I am so pleased with how it turned out.  Here's a pic of the design, which is super hard to catch on camera, because of the sparkle (hey, that's a "problem" I'll happily take!!).   Brian and his staff were a total dream team!


----------



## Canturi lover

Truly beautiful. [emoji173]️


----------



## lulu_ma

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to finally share my new ring!
> 
> My original engagement ring is an antique filigree ring from the 1920s, 18K white gold with a 1 ct. ruby.  Although I love that ring, and of course still have it, the filigree just couldn't take the everyday wear and tear.  After having the band built up twice, and feeling nervous wearing it, I retired that ring for everyday, and wear it occasionally.
> 
> Enter the next ring, which was a Costco halo ring, with a .75 emerald cut center, with a double halo set in platinum.  This was my ring for several years.....yes, it was very nice, but there was nothing sentimental or special about it.  Both DH and I felt that we would eventually replace this ring with something custom and more my style.  I'm keeping this ring to wear to events where I might not want to wear my new ring (due to area, type of event, etc.).
> 
> So onto today's reveal, which is my new baby, and I LOVE her!!! My DH wanted to complete a new ring for our 23rd anniversary, so I started looking extensively.   I wanted to do a custom ring, and knew I wanted an emerald cut.  I have done quite a bit of research over the past few years, and finally felt ready to take the plunge.  It was huge bonus that Brian Gavin (hello, legendary cutter!) had recently introduced his line of BGD Signature Emerald cuts.   I knew that if the diamond met Brian Gavin's standards, I'd get the sparkle and ideal cut I was looking for.  I chose one of his 810 platinum settings, customized to my specs and the emerald cut diamond I wanted.  After about 5 weeks, the ring finally arrived this morning, and I'm so pleased.  If you are considering an e-ring, I wouldn't trust anyone but Brian Gavin and his team!  They were flawless from start to finish, and I appreciate the level of detail.  Brian wasn't happy with the first version of my custom ring, so he remade the ring completely a second time before it was sent to me.
> 
> Custom platinum setting with BGD Signature Hearts & Arrows melee, with BGD Signature Emerald Cut center stone of 1.9 cts., color H, clarity VVS2, completely eyeclean, AGS Ideal light performance and cut rating.  Thanks for letting me share!  I've loved looking through this thread at all of your sparklers. [emoji173]️
> 
> A couple of shots indoor and outdoor lighting:
> 
> View attachment 4197731
> View attachment 4197732
> View attachment 4197734
> View attachment 4197735



Wow.  So pretty!!    I am sucker for emerald cuts.  Your stone looks like a similar proportion to mine.  What’s the length to width ratio, if you don’t mind sharing...


----------



## stylistbydesign

lulu_ma said:


> Wow.  So pretty!!    I am sucker for emerald cuts.  Your stone looks like a similar proportion to mine.  What’s the length to width ratio, if you don’t mind sharing...


Thank you, @lulu_ma!  I've always loved ECs, too....L to W ratio is 1.36.


----------



## Gourmetgal

It’s our Anniversary!  And the first anniversary of my upgrade.


----------



## lulu_ma

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, @lulu_ma!  I've always loved ECs, too....L to W ratio is 1.36.


I think my ec’s ratio is 1.21.  My is a little stouter than yours.  Lol.


----------



## lulu_ma

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4197831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s our Anniversary!  And the first anniversary of my upgrade.


Gourmetgal, happy Anni!  And please share the stats on your gorgeous ring!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Thanks!  The ering is 3.68 D triple X, IF no flourescence.  Side stones are 30 pts each.  I have a matching band, too but rarely wear them together anymore...just too blingy so I wear the band when traveling.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to finally share my new ring!
> 
> My original engagement ring is an antique filigree ring from the 1920s, 18K white gold with a 1 ct. ruby.  Although I love that ring, and of course still have it, the filigree just couldn't take the everyday wear and tear.  After having the band built up twice, and feeling nervous wearing it, I retired that ring for everyday, and wear it occasionally.
> 
> Enter the next ring, which was a Costco halo ring, with a .75 emerald cut center, with a double halo set in platinum.  This was my ring for several years.....yes, it was very nice, but there was nothing sentimental or special about it.  Both DH and I felt that we would eventually replace this ring with something custom and more my style.  I'm keeping this ring to wear to events where I might not want to wear my new ring (due to area, type of event, etc.).
> 
> So onto today's reveal, which is my new baby, and I LOVE her!!! My DH wanted to complete a new ring for our 23rd anniversary, so I started looking extensively.   I wanted to do a custom ring, and knew I wanted an emerald cut.  I have done quite a bit of research over the past few years, and finally felt ready to take the plunge.  It was huge bonus that Brian Gavin (hello, legendary cutter!) had recently introduced his line of BGD Signature Emerald cuts.   I knew that if the diamond met Brian Gavin's standards, I'd get the sparkle and ideal cut I was looking for.  I chose one of his 810 platinum settings, customized to my specs and the emerald cut diamond I wanted.  After about 5 weeks, the ring finally arrived this morning, and I'm so pleased.  If you are considering an e-ring, I wouldn't trust anyone but Brian Gavin and his team!  They were flawless from start to finish, and I appreciate the level of detail.  Brian wasn't happy with the first version of my custom ring, so he remade the ring completely a second time before it was sent to me.
> 
> Custom platinum setting with BGD Signature Hearts & Arrows melee, with BGD Signature Emerald Cut center stone of 1.9 cts., color H, clarity VVS2, completely eyeclean, AGS Ideal light performance and cut rating.  Thanks for letting me share!  I've loved looking through this thread at all of your sparklers. [emoji173]️
> 
> A couple of shots indoor and outdoor lighting:
> 
> View attachment 4197731
> View attachment 4197732
> View attachment 4197734
> View attachment 4197735



Congrats Girlfriend on that Boulder, but more importantly on 23 years of marriage [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119].

Your Ring is absolutely Stunning[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Congrats Girlfriend on that Boulder, but more importantly on 23 years of marriage [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119].
> 
> Your Ring is absolutely Stunning[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Thanks, GL!!  We like each other pretty well by now. [emoji23][emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, GL!!  We like each other pretty well by now. [emoji23][emoji6][emoji23]



Lol, the first 22 years are the hardest—a trial run, some might say [emoji16][emoji38][emoji23].


----------



## foursquare1

While I personally am nowhere close to being engaged, I must say that this is my favorite thread on this forum. Everyones’ rings are SOOO breathtakingly beautiful and have the most wonderful and unique stories to go along with them. It’s really fun to see all the different personal styles that correspond with your e-rings and sets. Wishing everyone who is engaged/married on here a long and happy life with your spouses!


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Lol, the first 22 years are the hardest—a trial run, some might say [emoji16][emoji38][emoji23].


Right?!?  I wasn't sure he was a keeper until year 22.5......


----------



## stylistbydesign

foursquare1 said:


> While I personally am nowhere close to being engaged, I must say that this is my favorite thread on this forum. Everyones’ rings are SOOO breathtakingly beautiful and have the most wonderful and unique stories to go along with them. It’s really fun to see all the different personal styles that correspond with your e-rings and sets. Wishing everyone who is engaged/married on here a long and happy life with your spouses!


That's a lovely thought!  Thank you.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

foursquare1 said:


> While I personally am nowhere close to being engaged, I must say that this is my favorite thread on this forum. Everyones’ rings are SOOO breathtakingly beautiful and have the most wonderful and unique stories to go along with them. It’s really fun to see all the different personal styles that correspond with your e-rings and sets. Wishing everyone who is engaged/married on here a long and happy life with your spouses!



This is so well-written and such wonderful sentiments[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.  I hope when you are ready, you will have the ring and partner that you will love for 100+ years!!


----------



## foursquare1




----------



## foursquare1

GeorginaLavender said:


> This is so well-written and such wonderful sentiments[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.  I hope when you are ready, you will have the ring and partner that you will love for 100+ years!!


Thank you very much that’s sweet of you to say


----------



## lulu_ma

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4197850
> View attachment 4197851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The ering is 3.68 D triple X, IF no flourescence.  Side stones are 30 pts each.  I have a matching band, too but rarely wear them together anymore...just too blingy so I wear the band when traveling.


wow!  what a stunner.  what your original e-ring a brillant cut, as well?  did you end up re-purposing the diamond?


----------



## Gourmetgal

Well, I’ve been married 26 years.  The original ring was a princess 3 stone with 2.0 center stone, all D color.  I still have it and sometimes wear it when traveling.  For the 20 yr anniversary received a large over 4.5 emerald cut, D color but just couldn’t get used to the lack of sparkle.  It was a little wide in dimension also and I couldn’t wear a band with it.  It looked a little fat.  For the 25th anniversary we upgraded to this ring...much better sparkle, much better quality stone even though it’s smaller.  I love it!


----------



## lulu_ma

Gourmetgal said:


> Well, I’ve been married 26 years.  The original ring was a princess 3 stone with 2.0 center stone, all D color.  I still have it and sometimes wear it when traveling.  For the 20 yr anniversary received a large over 4.5 emerald cut, D color but just couldn’t get used to the lack of sparkle.  It was a little wide in dimension also and I couldn’t wear a band with it.  It looked a little fat.  For the 25th anniversary we upgraded to this ring...much better sparkle, much better quality stone even though it’s smaller.  I love it!



Thanks for sharing your upgrade story!  I love hearing about the before and after...


----------



## Archipelago

My brand new pear


----------



## chessmont

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to finally share my new ring!
> 
> My original engagement ring is an antique filigree ring from the 1920s, 18K white gold with a 1 ct. ruby.  Although I love that ring, and of course still have it, the filigree just couldn't take the everyday wear and tear.  After having the band built up twice, and feeling nervous wearing it, I retired that ring for everyday, and wear it occasionally.
> 
> Enter the next ring, which was a Costco halo ring, with a .75 emerald cut center, with a double halo set in platinum.  This was my ring for several years.....yes, it was very nice, but there was nothing sentimental or special about it.  Both DH and I felt that we would eventually replace this ring with something custom and more my style.  I'm keeping this ring to wear to events where I might not want to wear my new ring (due to area, type of event, etc.).
> 
> So onto today's reveal, which is my new baby, and I LOVE her!!! My DH wanted to complete a new ring for our 23rd anniversary, so I started looking extensively.   I wanted to do a custom ring, and knew I wanted an emerald cut.  I have done quite a bit of research over the past few years, and finally felt ready to take the plunge.  It was huge bonus that Brian Gavin (hello, legendary cutter!) had recently introduced his line of BGD Signature Emerald cuts.   I knew that if the diamond met Brian Gavin's standards, I'd get the sparkle and ideal cut I was looking for.  I chose one of his 810 platinum settings, customized to my specs and the emerald cut diamond I wanted.  After about 5 weeks, the ring finally arrived this morning, and I'm so pleased.  If you are considering an e-ring, I wouldn't trust anyone but Brian Gavin and his team!  They were flawless from start to finish, and I appreciate the level of detail.  Brian wasn't happy with the first version of my custom ring, so he remade the ring completely a second time before it was sent to me.
> 
> Custom platinum setting with BGD Signature Hearts & Arrows melee, with BGD Signature Emerald Cut center stone of 1.9 cts., color H, clarity VVS2, completely eyeclean, AGS Ideal light performance and cut rating.  Thanks for letting me share!  I've loved looking through this thread at all of your sparklers. [emoji173]️
> 
> A couple of shots indoor and outdoor lighting:
> 
> View attachment 4197731
> View attachment 4197732
> View attachment 4197734
> View attachment 4197735


So interesting!  It has a vintage feel about it to me for some reason.  Very pretty!


----------



## rcy

Archipelago said:


> My brand new pear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199919



how pretty! mod shot??


----------



## stylistbydesign

chessmont said:


> So interesting!  It has a vintage feel about it to me for some reason.  Very pretty!


Thank you, @chessmont!   That's EXACTLY it.....I was going for a vintage vibe with the durability and clean lines of a modern ring.  I'm super happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Archipelago

rcy said:


> how pretty! mod shot??



Thank you! Here it is outdoors. Love that sparkle.


----------



## ap.

Archipelago said:


> Thank you! Here it is outdoors. Love that sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 4201694
> 
> View attachment 4201695



Beautiful!  What a great setting for pears!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Wow that’s gorgeous!


----------



## Luv n bags

Archipelago said:


> Thank you! Here it is outdoors. Love that sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 4201694
> 
> View attachment 4201695



Really lovely.  And your nail polish is a beauty, too!


----------



## Archipelago

apey_grapey said:


> Beautiful!  What a great setting for pears!



Thank you! I didn’t know I liked pears until I saw this setting. 



Miso Fine said:


> Really lovely.  And your nail polish is a beauty, too!



Thank you! The nail polish is Hush from ILNP.


----------



## cafecreme15

Can’t stop taking pictures of my ring everywhere I go!


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> Can’t stop taking pictures of my ring everywhere I go!
> View attachment 4201776


 What a beautiful ring and it looks great on you!


----------



## baghagg

Archipelago said:


> My brand new pear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199919


 Very regal!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies! I just love looking at all your engagement rings even though I am not engaged myself yet. Perhaps I'll start leaving this page open as a hint  But in all seriousness I wish you all all the happiness in the world!  

But I was also wondering, is there a thread specifically for "big rings" like there is one for the smaller ones? I'm just curious to see how a ring in the 4+ carat range looks.. That's the range I want to be in when I get engaged, ideally, though of course it all depends on boyfriend


----------



## BlipBloop

Still can't take my eyes off my ring two months later. I can't wait to shop for a band!


----------



## casiecn

BlipBloop said:


> Still can't take my eyes off my ring two months later. I can't wait to shop for a band!



Love the side view! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Stephie2800

BlipBloop said:


> Still can't take my eyes off my ring two months later. I can't wait to shop for a band!



Amazing


----------



## ladybugnaturelover

A vintage flower mount - kept in the back of a jewelry store and slated for melting..... has now received new life hosting a diamond that represents 40 years.


----------



## wee drop o bush

ladybugnaturelover said:


> A vintage flower mount - kept in the back of a jewelry store and slated for melting..... has now received new life hosting a diamond that represents 40 years.



Stunning


----------



## ladybugnaturelover

wee drop o bush said:


> Stunning


Thank you so much!


----------



## stylistbydesign

ladybugnaturelover said:


> A vintage flower mount - kept in the back of a jewelry store and slated for melting..... has now received new life hosting a diamond that represents 40 years.



Simply beautiful!  I adore vintage jewelry, and your ring is just lovely.  Congratulations on 40 years!


----------



## ladybugnaturelover

Thank you so very much!   I love vintage jewelry too.... maybe because I'm also vintage!


----------



## Mertsa

I’m not even engaged, but I’m such a magpie I love lurking this thread. Ladies, your rings are all absolutely stunning! 

Coming from Scandinavia, everything up 0.5 carats on a center stone is very very rare (even the 0.5 is pushing it!). I don’t even know why, maybe it’s a cultural thing, maybe it’s s pricing thing.

My dream ring (if not e-ring, then just a ring ring) is Tunteiden Vuori by finnish jeweller Tarkkanen


----------



## Solday

Mertsa said:


> I’m not even engaged, but I’m such a magpie I love lurking this thread. Ladies, your rings are all absolutely stunning!
> 
> Coming from Scandinavia, everything up 0.5 carats on a center stone is very very rare (even the 0.5 is pushing it!). I don’t even know why, maybe it’s a cultural thing, maybe it’s s pricing thing.
> 
> My dream ring (if not e-ring, then just a ring ring) is Tunteiden Vuori by finnish jeweller Tarkkanen
> 
> View attachment 4208997



Your dream ring is very beautiful, it looks very classy and in Scandinavian style.
I live in Stockholm and my ring is over 1,5 carat center stone and I see rings with big stones quite often in Stockholm. I’m planning an uppgrade very soon as well


----------



## SpoiledPersian

All of your rings are so beautiful! Here is my recent gift from my hubby...the center stone was a solitaire and he took it to reset it! I love vintages and antique looking rings that almost seem to have hidden secrets that you can keep discovering the more you look at them.


----------



## chessmont

SpoiledPersian said:


> All of your rings are so beautiful! Here is my recent gift from my hubby...the center stone was a solitaire and he took it to reset it! I love vintages and antique looking rings that almost seem to have hidden secrets that you can keep discovering the more you look at them.


gorgeous!


----------



## Caisah

Solday said:


> Your dream ring is very beautiful, it looks very classy and in Scandinavian style.
> I live in Stockholm and my ring is over 1,5 carat center stone and I see rings with big stones quite often in Stockholm. I’m planning an uppgrade very soon as well



Hej! 
Have you posted a pic of your ring in this thread? Would loooove to see it! Seems like things are changing (or in Stockholm, atleast) in Sweden...hehe 

I'm waiting for my e-ring being made atm, soooo excited! I went with a 0,70 ct (such a chicken) but being a left handed clumpsy person I hope it will be okay.
When we started looking at rings after the proposal I thought that 0,50 was huuuuge.


----------



## Solday

Caisah said:


> Hej!
> Have you posted a pic of your ring in this thread? Would loooove to see it! Seems like things are changing (or in Stockholm, atleast) in Sweden...hehe
> 
> I'm waiting for my e-ring being made atm, soooo excited! I went with a 0,70 ct (such a chicken) but being a left handed clumpsy person I hope it will be okay.
> When we started looking at rings after the proposal I thought that 0,50 was huuuuge.



Hej
Yes, I posted some pictures a while ago I love my ring, I chose the stone myself as well as the design. 
0.70 is a good start


----------



## kemilia

SpoiledPersian said:


> All of your rings are so beautiful! Here is my recent gift from my hubby...the center stone was a solitaire and he took it to reset it! I love vintages and antique looking rings that almost seem to have hidden secrets that you can keep discovering the more you look at them.


So lovely and unique! Your ring looks very comfortable to wear too, no stones sticking up to snag clothing or hair. Your Hubby rocks!


----------



## Caisah

Solday said:


> Hej
> Yes, I posted some pictures a while ago I love my ring, I chose the stone myself as well as the design.
> 0.70 is a good start



I found your post, such a gorgeous ring you've got, very classy.


----------



## Miraku

MagpieInTraining said:


> Congratulations to all you lovely ladies! I just love looking at all your engagement rings even though I am not engaged myself yet. Perhaps I'll start leaving this page open as a hint  But in all seriousness I wish you all all the happiness in the world!
> 
> But I was also wondering, is there a thread specifically for "big rings" like there is one for the smaller ones? I'm just curious to see how a ring in the 4+ carat range looks.. That's the range I want to be in when I get engaged, ideally, though of course it all depends on boyfriend


I don't think so, it seems too niche of a market to have a dedicated thread on this forum!
Maybe Instagram is a better bet for seeing 4+ carat rings.


----------



## Solday

Caisah said:


> I found your post, such a gorgeous ring you've got, very classy.



Thank you dear


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Miraku said:


> I don't think so, it seems too niche of a market to have a dedicated thread on this forum!
> Maybe Instagram is a better bet for seeing 4+ carat rings.



That's what I thought, but I thought I'd ask  I do browse ring porn on instagram frequently, but I like doing it here as well. Basically I just like looking at shiny things


----------



## kellycsey5

SpoiledPersian said:


> All of your rings are so beautiful! Here is my recent gift from my hubby...the center stone was a solitaire and he took it to reset it! I love vintages and antique looking rings that almost seem to have hidden secrets that you can keep discovering the more you look at them.



So beautiful! Can you post one of the undergallery? 

This reminds me of a secret garden. Beautiful, with charm and delight each way you turn it! Congrats it is beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## kellycsey5

ladybugnaturelover said:


> A vintage flower mount - kept in the back of a jewelry store and slated for melting..... has now received new life hosting a diamond that represents 40 years.



I believe this beauty was waiting for you! Congrats [emoji177]


----------



## rp4000

3ct H color VVS.   Then my cartier ring.


----------



## essiedub

Mertsa said:


> I’m not even engaged, but I’m such a magpie I love lurking this thread. Ladies, your rings are all absolutely stunning!
> 
> Coming from Scandinavia, everything up 0.5 carats on a center stone is very very rare (even the 0.5 is pushing it!). I don’t even know why, maybe it’s a cultural thing, maybe it’s s pricing thing.
> 
> My dream ring (if not e-ring, then just a ring ring) is Tunteiden Vuori by finnish jeweller Tarkkanen
> 
> View attachment 4208997


Love the design! Is that a single ring or 3?


----------



## Passerine123

essiedub said:


> Love the design! Is that a single ring or 3?


It's a single ring. My fingers aren't long enough for it, but they also make a version suitable for shorter fingers


----------



## MizzKitteh

Oof that last time I was in this thread I was engaged to someone else lol. I got married 2 years ago this coming July to a wonderful man. Definitely have a better ring this time around even if the setting isn't my style. We used my grandmothers centre stone and I adore it. We also got me a lab spinel temporarily set in a tiffany style setting as my sidegrade and I adore it. Hope both images work x.x

View attachment 4242886


----------



## AspenDesigner

Me and my husband just got our first diamond ring graded. I got it from him 2001 and back than we had no money. It came back really good: 0.97ct, G color, SI1. He made not a bad deal as he paid around 1K.

I try to upload a photo later!


----------



## Hurrem1001

SpoiledPersian said:


> All of your rings are so beautiful! Here is my recent gift from my hubby...the center stone was a solitaire and he took it to reset it! I love vintages and antique looking rings that almost seem to have hidden secrets that you can keep discovering the more you look at them.



This ring is stunning.... I’m gobsmacked!


----------



## Hurrem1001

cafecreme15 said:


> Can’t stop taking pictures of my ring everywhere I go!
> View attachment 4201776



Really beautiful!


----------



## stephci

My engagement ring


----------



## chessmont

stephci said:


> My engagement ring
> View attachment 4245953


Such a beautiful ring and you have lovely hands!


----------



## MizzKitteh

stephci said:


> My engagement ring
> View attachment 4245953


That's very pretty!!!


----------



## stephci

chessmont said:


> Such a beautiful ring and you have lovely hands!





MizzKitteh said:


> That's very pretty!!!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## Moosey.

Archipelago said:


> Thank you! Here it is outdoors. Love that sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 4201694
> 
> View attachment 4201695



Lovely! Is this setting from Brilliant Earth by any chance?


----------



## Archipelago

Moosey. said:


> Lovely! Is this setting from Brilliant Earth by any chance?



Thank you!  Yes it’s the Nouveau from Brilliant Earth.


----------



## swtdevlgrl

BF of 12 years has finally proposed, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## JenW

swtdevlgrl said:


> BF of 12 years has finally proposed, thanks for letting me share!


Congrats and I live your ring.


----------



## Mom2austin

Beautiful rings ladies. Here’s mine, thank you for letting me share


----------



## MizzKitteh

swtdevlgrl said:


> BF of 12 years has finally proposed, thanks for letting me share!



Your oval is so pretty! I really love the profile!



Mom2austin said:


> Beautiful rings ladies. Here’s mine, thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259228
> View attachment 4259228
> View attachment 4259230



Your wedding band is gorgeous! I used to not like them set upright like that but I am finding them prettier and prettier! Drool!


----------



## Mom2austin

MizzKitteh said:


> Your oval is so pretty! I really love the profile!
> 
> 
> 
> Your wedding band is gorgeous! I used to not like them set upright like that but I am finding them prettier and prettier! Drool!



Thank you! I was afraid the band would be too much next to my e-ring but I love the look now [emoji4]


----------



## Myke518

Mom2austin said:


> Thank you! I was afraid the band would be too much next to my e-ring but I love the look now [emoji4]



So pretty! How large/what pointers are the stones in your eternity band, i think it looks fantastic


----------



## Steph5487

Mom2austin said:


> Beautiful rings ladies. Here’s mine, thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259228
> View attachment 4259228
> View attachment 4259230



Beautiful!


----------



## Mom2austin

Myke518 said:


> So pretty! How large/what pointers are the stones in your eternity band, i think it looks fantastic



Thank you! It’s about 5 carats and I’m a size 5.5


----------



## Mom2austin

Steph5487 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Marshy92

So many gorgeous, unique rings on this thread! Hope you don’t mind me sharing mine. It’s a fancy yellow diamond centre stone, 0.75 carat on a platinum band. I’d need to double check the sales papers but I think it’s VS1 clarity. Hubby to be had my bands custom made and chose the design himself, I’m absolutely in love! He did very well- I’m obsessed with yellow.


----------



## alyssa.tran

Just got engaged in November   2.01, G, VS2


----------



## Marshy92

alyssa.tran said:


> Just got engaged in November   2.01, G, VS2



Beautiful!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Marshy92 said:


> So many gorgeous, unique rings on this thread! Hope you don’t mind me sharing mine. It’s a fancy yellow diamond centre stone, 0.75 carat on a platinum band. I’d need to double check the sales papers but I think it’s VS1 clarity. Hubby to be had my bands custom made and chose the design himself, I’m absolutely in love! He did very well- I’m obsessed with yellow.



Mod shots would great!


----------



## Marshy92

View attachment 4286384
View attachment 4286384
View attachment 4286361


Cyanide Rose said:


> Mod shots would great!



I had to google mod shot haha, I’m a newbie to PF! Hope you like them, I plan to add another diamond band in future


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Marshy92 said:


> View attachment 4286387
> View attachment 4286384
> View attachment 4286384
> View attachment 4286361
> 
> 
> I had to google mod shot haha, I’m a newbie to PF! Hope you like them, I plan to add another diamond band in future



Gorgeous! Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## fruitybunch

If I ever find the right girl she either will get my mother's diamond ring or my mom's pearl necklace


----------



## Marshy92

fruitybunch said:


> If I ever find the right girl she either will get my mother's diamond ring or my mom's pearl necklace



That is so romantic!


----------



## mrs moulds

alyssa.tran said:


> Just got engaged in November   2.01, G, VS2


So beautiful


----------



## mstran87

Thank you for letting me share.

Together - 15 years 
Married - 3 years

[emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## Marshy92

mstran87 said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> Together - 15 years
> Married - 3 years
> 
> [emoji4] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286842
> View attachment 4286843



Wow, I love the contrasting stones!


----------



## fruitybunch

Marshy92 said:


> That is so romantic!



Thank you! One day...  

Nice ring @mstran87


----------



## Everlv




----------



## mrs moulds

SpoiledPersian said:


> All of your rings are so beautiful! Here is my recent gift from my hubby...the center stone was a solitaire and he took it to reset it! I love vintages and antique looking rings that almost seem to have hidden secrets that you can keep discovering the more you look at them.


Love, love this ring!


----------



## iheartpandora

Just got my upgrade. In love! 1.8 carats, VVS2, Hearts and Arrows, J color.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Paraiba in daylight and indoors


----------



## bunnycat

iheartpandora said:


> Just got my upgrade. In love! 1.8 carats, VVS2, Hearts and Arrows, J color.



Beautiful upgrade! Congrats!



Tina_Bina said:


> Paraiba in daylight and indoors



Gorgeous and glowy! Love paraiba T!


----------



## fashionmaven999

iheartpandora said:


> Just got my upgrade. In love! 1.8 carats, VVS2, Hearts and Arrows, J color.



So gorgeous!


----------



## Passerine123

Tina_Bina said:


> Paraiba in daylight and indoors


Paraibas are beautiful and it's a great color for your skin tone!


----------



## EmilyWilson345

Here is mine! Love it  Simple but so beautiful my GS Diamonds ring


----------



## kaitydid

Tina_Bina said:


> Paraiba in daylight and indoors



Wow! That is a beautiful color!


----------



## MizzKitteh

Tina_Bina said:


> Paraiba in daylight and indoors


That is an amazing ring!


----------



## Gemmastone

Tina_Bina said:


> Paraiba in daylight and indoors


Stunning


----------



## Roo1989

My engagement ring was crafted by a very sweet father and daughter jewelry shop on Etsy called JdotC.
It is handmade and one of a kind. It has 13 diamonds, my lucky number. It's 18k white gold and 1.01 carats in all.
I love it so much. It's the most delicate, beautiful thing in the world. My fiance also picked out his band from Doron Merav on Etsy. We're not officially married yet, but I still picked out my wedding band, and I wear both of my rings interchangeably.


----------



## Caisah

fairyslade said:


> My engagement ring was crafted by a very sweet father and daughter jewelry shop on Etsy called JdotC.
> It is handmade and one of a kind. It has 13 diamonds, my lucky number. It's 18k white gold and 1.01 carats in all.
> I love it so much. It's the most delicate, beautiful thing in the world. My fiance also picked out his band from Doron Merav on Etsy. We're not officially married yet, but I still picked out my wedding band, and I wear both of my rings interchangeably.



Absolutely gorgeous set of rings! They fit you like a glove. Dainty rings are precious.


----------



## Passerine123

fairyslade said:


> My engagement ring was crafted by a very sweet father and daughter jewelry shop on Etsy called JdotC.
> It is handmade and one of a kind. It has 13 diamonds, my lucky number. It's 18k white gold and 1.01 carats in all.
> I love it so much. It's the most delicate, beautiful thing in the world. My fiance also picked out his band from Doron Merav on Etsy. We're not officially married yet, but I still picked out my wedding band, and I wear both of my rings interchangeably.



Beautiful rings and unique, congratulations!


----------



## fashionmaven999

fairyslade said:


> My engagement ring was crafted by a very sweet father and daughter jewelry shop on Etsy called JdotC.
> It is handmade and one of a kind. It has 13 diamonds, my lucky number. It's 18k white gold and 1.01 carats in all.
> I love it so much. It's the most delicate, beautiful thing in the world. My fiance also picked out his band from Doron Merav on Etsy. We're not officially married yet, but I still picked out my wedding band, and I wear both of my rings interchangeably.



So beautiful!


----------



## Roo1989

Caisah said:


> Absolutely gorgeous set of rings! They fit you like a glove. Dainty rings are precious.


Thank you! I agree! I love dainty rings.


----------



## Roo1989

Passerine123 said:


> Beautiful rings and unique, congratulations!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Roo1989

fashionmaven999 said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## AuthenticLux

Mom2austin said:


> Beautiful rings ladies. Here’s mine, thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259228
> View attachment 4259228
> View attachment 4259230


GORGEOUS!


----------



## AuthenticLux

BlipBloop said:


> Still can't take my eyes off my ring two months later. I can't wait to shop for a band!


Beautiful!


----------



## whoops

fairyslade said:


> My engagement ring was crafted by a very sweet father and daughter jewelry shop on Etsy called JdotC.
> It is handmade and one of a kind. It has 13 diamonds, my lucky number. It's 18k white gold and 1.01 carats in all.
> I love it so much. It's the most delicate, beautiful thing in the world. My fiance also picked out his band from Doron Merav on Etsy. We're not officially married yet, but I still picked out my wedding band, and I wear both of my rings interchangeably.



This is beautiful! Where did you get the band from?


----------



## missD

My 10 Year Anniversary. My dream Asscher solitaire. Ever since I saw Carrie Bradshaw / Aidan Engagement ring in SATC, it’s been on my mind for 2 decades. 

My current e-ring (round halo) is still with me and I love it- we were young and new at diamond buying and too scared to buy fancy cuts. Now, she’s just got a square sister to hang with.


----------



## cafecreme15

missD said:


> View attachment 4307291
> View attachment 4307292
> View attachment 4307293
> 
> 
> My 10 Year Anniversary. My dream Asscher solitaire. Ever since I saw Carrie Bradshaw / Aidan Engagement ring in SATC, it’s been on my mind for 2 decades.
> 
> My current e-ring (round halo) is still with me and I love it- we were young and new at diamond buying and too scared to buy fancy cuts. Now, she’s just got a square sister to hang with.


IT'S STUNNING!! You don't see too many of these around!


----------



## Roo1989

whoops said:


> This is beautiful! Where did you get the band from?


Thank you! It's from an Etsy shop called VogueGem. The shop mysteriously closed not too long after we bought it lol. 
I honestly think they had multiple shops on Etsy and maybe they were just consolidating? It's also 18k and the milgrain is definitely something you need to be careful with. I'm always very careful but it scratched one of my favorite silver rings on my right hand when I was washing my hands one morning. Oops!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

missD said:


> View attachment 4307291
> View attachment 4307292
> View attachment 4307293
> 
> 
> My 10 Year Anniversary. My dream Asscher solitaire. Ever since I saw Carrie Bradshaw / Aidan Engagement ring in SATC, it’s been on my mind for 2 decades.
> 
> My current e-ring (round halo) is still with me and I love it- we were young and new at diamond buying and too scared to buy fancy cuts. Now, she’s just got a square sister to hang with.



 OMG! This is so beautiful!


----------



## casiecn

missD said:


> View attachment 4307291
> View attachment 4307292
> View attachment 4307293
> 
> 
> My 10 Year Anniversary. My dream Asscher solitaire. Ever since I saw Carrie Bradshaw / Aidan Engagement ring in SATC, it’s been on my mind for 2 decades.
> 
> My current e-ring (round halo) is still with me and I love it- we were young and new at diamond buying and too scared to buy fancy cuts. Now, she’s just got a square sister to hang with.



So pretty!


----------



## cherylc

missD said:


> View attachment 4307291
> View attachment 4307292
> View attachment 4307293
> 
> 
> My 10 Year Anniversary. My dream Asscher solitaire. Ever since I saw Carrie Bradshaw / Aidan Engagement ring in SATC, it’s been on my mind for 2 decades.
> 
> My current e-ring (round halo) is still with me and I love it- we were young and new at diamond buying and too scared to buy fancy cuts. Now, she’s just got a square sister to hang with.



STUNNING!!!  absolutely LOVE asschers, seriously considered one for myself but ended up picking an oval. but honestly i always have slight FOMO when i see beautiful ones such as yours. i’m also debating having dh gift me one for an anniversary ring down the line. hahaha.

please share the stats if you don’t mind!!


----------



## meazar

missD said:


> View attachment 4307291
> View attachment 4307292
> View attachment 4307293
> 
> 
> My 10 Year Anniversary. My dream Asscher solitaire. Ever since I saw Carrie Bradshaw / Aidan Engagement ring in SATC, it’s been on my mind for 2 decades.
> 
> My current e-ring (round halo) is still with me and I love it- we were young and new at diamond buying and too scared to buy fancy cuts. Now, she’s just got a square sister to hang with.



Amazing!  Please share details!


----------



## missD

Thanks for your kind words!

For those asking. It’s 2.72 carats, I Color, VVS1 from Blue Nile. It’s currently in the most basic Blue Nile Knife Edge setting in 14k gold that’s like $200. 

I’m hunting for a new setting now- same no-diamond style, in Platinum, and from jeweler who can craft the prongs well since I like refined claw prongs- not these big rounded nubs.

If anyone sees or knows where I can get a ring like just like this, please let me know! ❤️ Thank you!




cafecreme15 said:


> IT'S STUNNING!! You don't see too many of these around!





Shopgirl1996 said:


> OMG! This is so beautiful!





casiecn said:


> So pretty!





cherylc said:


> STUNNING!!!  absolutely LOVE asschers, seriously considered one for myself but ended up picking an oval. but honestly i always have slight FOMO when i see beautiful ones such as yours. i’m also debating having dh gift me one for an anniversary ring down the line. hahaha.
> 
> please share the stats if you don’t mind!!





meazar said:


> Amazing!  Please share details!


----------



## missD

Here’s another pic of the setting I’m scouring the internet for an exact dupe for from a good jeweler or jewelry brand.


----------



## J.A.N.

Something different form the norm
Gucci 18ct Icon Ring Y/G 
9.15ct Blue Topaz Heart Cut Dia W/G


----------



## Brasil

Hello everyone, i need help for choose... what you would more prefer ring with better quality or with a little bit bigger diamant. I am choose between  1.04 DVVS2 from Van Cleef Arperls or 1.22 GVVS2 from Cartier. Thank you


----------



## Brasil

Brasil said:


> Hello everyone, i need help for choose... what you would more prefer ring with better quality or with a little bit bigger diamant. I am choose between  1.04 DVVS2 from Van Cleef Arpels or 1.22 GVVS2 from Cartier. Thank you


----------



## jennlt

missD said:


> Here’s another pic of the setting I’m scouring the internet for an exact dupe for from a good jeweler or jewelry brand.


Your asscher is gorgeous! Blue Nile uses different vendors for different ring settings and some of them will fashion the prongs into the claw type. When I was looking several years ago, I asked Blue Nile this very question and the answer was yes (at the time). I ended up using Leon Mege and he is as famous for his claw prongs as he is for being very difficult to work with lol.


----------



## missD

Darn, I wish I had sent their customer service a quick email if the prongs could be shaped more claw like. Thanks for heads up. 



jennlt said:


> Your asscher is gorgeous! Blue Nile uses different vendors for different ring settings and some of them will fashion the prongs into the claw type. When I was looking several years ago, I asked Blue Nile this very question and the answer was yes (at the time). I ended up using Leon Mege and he is as famous for his claw prongs as he is for being very difficult to work with lol.


----------



## baghagg

Brasil said:


> Hello everyone, i need help for choose... what you would more prefer ring with better quality or with a little bit bigger diamant. I am choose between  1.04 DVVS2 from Van Cleef Arperls or 1.22 GVVS2 from Cartier. Thank you


I think I'd go for the 1.22 GVVS2 if the diamond was fully faceted; if it was an emerald cut or asscher or the like it's more of a crap shoot.  Gl deciding and please post pics of both!


----------



## Brasil

baghagg said:


> I think I'd go for the 1.22 GVVS2 if the diamond was fully faceted; if it was an emerald cut or asscher or the like it's more of a crap shoot.  Gl deciding and please post pics of both!



Both are round cut. Just pic from official page, dont have photo on my hand)


----------



## skyqueen

missD said:


> Darn, I wish I had sent their customer service a quick email if the prongs could be shaped more claw like. Thanks for heads up.


Check out this thread for ideas. Leon Mege rings.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-me-your-leon-mege-rings.699222/


----------



## ChaneLisette

missD said:


> Here’s another pic of the setting I’m scouring the internet for an exact dupe for from a good jeweler or jewelry brand.


Your Diamond is beautiful. I bought a very similar asscher from Blue Nile with the same knife edge setting but in platinum. I did not care for the large prongs on the setting. I found a jeweler online, Mark Broumand, who was able to reset my asscher into a more dainty setting. The process was very easy and the price was great.


----------



## baghagg

Brasil said:


> Both are round cut. Just pic from official page, dont have photo on my hand)


They're both beautiful, however, I like the Cartier better because the diamond sits a little bit higher in it's setting (or so it appears).


----------



## missD

ChaneLisette said:


> Your Diamond is beautiful. I bought a very similar asscher from Blue Nile with the same knife edge setting but in platinum. I did not care for the large prongs on the setting. I found a jeweler online, Mark Broumand, who was able to reset my asscher into a more dainty setting. The process was very easy and the price was great.



I’m going to check him out! Pls post pics of your ring when you get a chance!


----------



## ChaneLisette

missD said:


> I’m going to check him out! Pls post pics of your ring when you get a chance!


Hi! Here are my before and after pics.


----------



## bunnycat

missD said:


> Here’s another pic of the setting I’m scouring the internet for an exact dupe for from a good jeweler or jewelry brand.



David Klass
Victor Canera
Casie Von Bebber

All do fantastic claw prongs and can make a setting for you. It's lovely! Good luck. I hear you on the prongs. I prefer claws as well.


----------



## missD

ChaneLisette said:


> Hi! Here are my before and after pics.
> View attachment 4314179
> 
> View attachment 4314178
> 
> View attachment 4314185


 

GORGEOUS!!!

Did you send over your stone when the setting was near completion? How did it all work?


----------



## Brasil

baghagg said:


> They're both beautiful, however, I like the Cartier better because the diamond sits a little bit higher in it's setting (or so it appears).


Thank you) I think maybe its looks like, becouse on pic with Cartier have bigger diamond)


----------



## ChaneLisette

missD said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Did you send over your stone when the setting was near completion? How did it all work?


Thank you! I sent over the whole ring because I did not want the old setting back. It took less than a month. He sent pics and a video when it was completed.


----------



## Compass Rose

ChaneLisette said:


> Hi! Here are my before and after pics.
> View attachment 4314179
> 
> View attachment 4314178
> 
> View attachment 4314185


This is the most gorgeous set I have ever seen!  I am in love with rose gold.  I could look at this set forever!


----------



## casiecn

Compass Rose said:


> This is the most gorgeous set I have ever seen!  I am in love with rose gold.  I could look at this set forever!



Agreed! Gorgeous set!!


----------



## skyqueen

ChaneLisette said:


> Hi! Here are my before and after pics.
> View attachment 4314179
> 
> View attachment 4314178
> 
> View attachment 4314185


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ChaneLisette

Compass Rose said:


> This is the most gorgeous set I have ever seen!  I am in love with rose gold.  I could look at this set forever!





casiecn said:


> Agreed! Gorgeous set!!





skyqueen said:


> Absolutely gorgeous



Wow! What incredibly sweet compliments. Thank you! It is amazing how much of a difference a setting can make.


----------



## cherylc

jennlt said:


> Your asscher is gorgeous! Blue Nile uses different vendors for different ring settings and some of them will fashion the prongs into the claw type. When I was looking several years ago, I asked Blue Nile this very question and the answer was yes (at the time). I ended up using Leon Mege and he is as famous for his claw prongs as he is for being very difficult to work with lol.



i too was going to recommend Leon Mege! he did my engagement ring and earrings and both me and my DH found him wonderful to work with. if you like his settings i think it would be very straightforward to work with him. i think issues occur when you want to make a lot of your own changes that veer from his esthetic.


----------



## lumkeikei

ChaneLisette, where did you get that band?


----------



## Compass Rose

Yes!  Where!  I am drooling over here.


----------



## ChaneLisette

lumkeikei said:


> ChaneLisette, where did you get that band?





Compass Rose said:


> Yes!  Where!  I am drooling over here.



The band is also from Mark Broumand.


----------



## Gourmetgal

ChaneLisette said:


> Hi! Here are my before and after pics.
> View attachment 4314179
> 
> View attachment 4314178
> 
> View attachment 4314185


So pretty...you know we would love the stats on the center stone...


----------



## ChaneLisette

Gourmetgal said:


> So pretty...you know we would love the stats on the center stone...


Thanks! It is a 2.17, I VS1.


----------



## mrs moulds

Compass Rose said:


> This is the most gorgeous set I have ever seen!  I am in love with rose gold.  I could look at this set forever!


Me too


----------



## sammytheMUA

missD said:


> View attachment 4307291
> View attachment 4307292
> View attachment 4307293
> 
> 
> My 10 Year Anniversary. My dream Asscher solitaire. Ever since I saw Carrie Bradshaw / Aidan Engagement ring in SATC, it’s been on my mind for 2 decades.
> 
> My current e-ring (round halo) is still with me and I love it- we were young and new at diamond buying and too scared to buy fancy cuts. Now, she’s just got a square sister to hang with.


My dream fancy cut engagement ring!! I love asccher cut diamonds so much. If I could choose a second engagement ring and keep my current one, it would look just like yours and I would pair it with a 3ct eternity band! Maybe one day . Wear your beauty in good health!


----------



## iheartpandora

My recent upgrade...


----------



## missD

jennlt said:


> Your asscher is gorgeous! Blue Nile uses different vendors for different ring settings and some of them will fashion the prongs into the claw type. When I was looking several years ago, I asked Blue Nile this very question and the answer was yes (at the time). I ended up using Leon Mege and he is as famous for his claw prongs as he is for being very difficult to work with lol.



Thanks for your message here. I actually sent my ring back to BN to be placed in a Platinum setting yesterday. I spoke to their diamond advisor about claw prongs before doing that. They assured me they do it all the time and it’s just a matter of request.

I did look for dupe settings since posting here and just didn’t fall in love with any. The closest one came out to $1700. For Blue Nile, if I upgrade to Platinum (and specifically request claws) within their 30 day exchange/return policy, it would only be $380 more than what I paid for in 14k ($200).

I figured I’d take the risk. Finger crossed! Either way, I still prefer Plat over 14k! Claw or not. 

Thanks again.


----------



## missD

sammytheMUA said:


> My dream fancy cut engagement ring!! I love asccher cut diamonds so much. If I could choose a second engagement ring and keep my current one, it would look just like yours and I would pair it with a 3ct eternity band! Maybe one day . Wear your beauty in good health!



Thank you!


----------



## jennlt

missD said:


> Thanks for your message here. I actually sent my ring back to BN to be placed in a Platinum setting yesterday. I spoke to their diamond advisor about claw prongs before doing that. They assured me they do it all the time and it’s just a matter of request.
> 
> I did look for dupe settings since posting here and just didn’t fall in love with any. The closest one came out to $1700. For Blue Nile, if I upgrade to Platinum (and specifically request claws) within their 30 day exchange/return policy, it would only be $380 more than what I paid for in 14k ($200).
> 
> I figured I’d take the risk. Finger crossed! Either way, I still prefer Plat over 14k! Claw or not.
> 
> Thanks again.



I'm so glad I could help and I'm sure it will be beautiful. Platinum is my preferred choice for my wedding ring, too, because of the durability and the patina it achieves over time. The price Blue Nile quoted sounds very reasonable for platinum with claw prongs.

 Please post pictures of your new setting when you receive it!


----------



## Caisah

My engament ring has arrived, ta-daah: 

















I love love love it! Simple but with bling as my friend said.


----------



## Caisah

The midstone is 0,70 ct, G and excellent cut , ring size is 5,75, 18 ct white gold ( more common than platinum here) for reference. I adore the hidden halo, it's so cute


----------



## skyqueen

Caisah said:


> My engament ring has arrived, ta-daah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love it! Simple but with bling as my friend said.


Just gorgeous...love the setting!


----------



## Caisah

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous...love the setting!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## benswife2007

Recently reset my diamond and added the yellow gold Cartier LOVE ring


----------



## wee drop o bush

Caisah said:


> My engament ring has arrived, ta-daah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love it! Simple but with bling as my friend said.



I adore this  
Elegant and classy


----------



## mrs moulds

Temptress said:


> My e-ring and wedding band.. Sorry for the bad pic quality!


Stunning!!!


----------



## Caisah

wee drop o bush said:


> I adore this
> Elegant and classy



Thank you so much! What a lovely comment! I really appreciate it, warms my heart.


----------



## tinkerella

Celebrated my first year anniversary yesterday and only just chanced upon this thread [emoji87] Here’s mine!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

benswife2007 said:


> Recently reset my diamond and added the yellow gold Cartier LOVE ring
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334981


Wow! This is so big it looks fake! Are you ever scared to wear it? I’d be terrified someone would see it, stalk me, then try and cut my finger off for it!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

DH recently bought me a few stacking eternity bands, this one is rose gold with rose cut diamonds. I think it adds a nice touch of color to my wedding set and matches my watch and bracelet nicely.


----------



## J.A.N.

This is my current wedding ring but 
I’ve just bought this as this would be my ideal wedding ring upgrade I love this style and setting the best now all I have to do is make hubby pay for it [emoji120]
Or buy it me for Valentine’s [emoji76]
	

		
			
		

		
	






VS Diamond .71 
.30 surround 
All in lush platinum 

Which one do you prefer?
Is the diamond one better on its own or can I wear other rings in diamond around it any ideas would be so helpful.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

J.A.N. said:


> This is my current wedding ring but
> I’ve just bought this as this would be my ideal wedding ring upgrade I love this style and setting the best now all I have to do is make hubby pay for it [emoji120]
> Or buy it me for Valentine’s [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339411
> View attachment 4339412
> View attachment 4339414
> 
> 
> VS Diamond .71
> .30 surround
> All in lush platinum
> 
> Which one do you prefer?
> Is the diamond one better on its own or can I wear other rings in diamond around it any ideas would be so helpful.



You could stack some diamond bands with it for sure [emoji4]


----------



## MizzKitteh

Caisah said:


> My engament ring has arrived, ta-daah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love it! Simple but with bling as my friend said.


How beautiful! I love the side view!


tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4338020
> 
> Celebrated my first year anniversary yesterday and only just chanced upon this thread [emoji87] Here’s mine!


Gorgeous set!!! 


NLVOEWITHLV said:


> DH recently bought me a few stacking eternity bands, this one is rose gold with rose cut diamonds. I think it adds a nice touch of color to my wedding set and matches my watch and bracelet nicely.
> View attachment 4338710
> 
> View attachment 4338711


I am so jealous of that rose gold band!!! It looks so pretty!


----------



## J.A.N.

Cyanide Rose said:


> You could stack some diamond bands with it for sure [emoji4]



What a good idea thanks [emoji4]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

J.A.N. said:


> This is my current wedding ring but
> I’ve just bought this as this would be my ideal wedding ring upgrade I love this style and setting the best now all I have to do is make hubby pay for it [emoji120]
> Or buy it me for Valentine’s [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339411
> View attachment 4339412
> View attachment 4339414
> 
> 
> VS Diamond .71
> .30 surround
> All in lush platinum
> 
> Which one do you prefer?
> Is the diamond one better on its own or can I wear other rings in diamond around it any ideas would be so helpful.


A band like the shank would be nice!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

MizzKitteh said:


> How beautiful! I love the side view!
> 
> Gorgeous set!!!
> 
> I am so jealous of that rose gold band!!! It looks so pretty!


Thank you! I wasn’t sure at first, but it grew on me and now I love it!


----------



## cafecreme15

Very out of focus but you can really see the fire in the stone!


----------



## J.A.N.

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4338020
> 
> Celebrated my first year anniversary yesterday and only just chanced upon this thread [emoji87] Here’s mine!



Congrats [emoji183]I love the colour contrast of the yellow gold looks so good to me and I’m really fussy when it comes to other people’s rings.


----------



## J.A.N.

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> A band like the shank would be nice!



Yes sounds good to me I like those full eternity rings. I might opt for silver and diamonds as I like to have different metals on my fingers bit mad like that  or a different stone maybe aquamarine which seems to be stone of the moment .

I’ve got 18ct & 9ct white and yellow, plat this one and Hermes plat band, Hermes pink 18ct gold, gold overlay/vermeil but not a silver band.


----------



## tinkerella

Thank you J.A.N and Kitteh! I was initially going for a full white gold stack but my DH really liked the contrast of the rose and white gold so we decided to go w his idea!


----------



## Andy1612

benswife2007 said:


> Recently reset my diamond and added the yellow gold Cartier LOVE ring
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334981



Omg its gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## missD

Setting exchange from Blue Nile is here. Claw prong request and now in Platinum. The whole thing took 2 weeks door to door.






jennlt said:


> I'm so glad I could help and I'm sure it will be beautiful. Platinum is my preferred choice for my wedding ring, too, because of the durability and the patina it achieves over time. The price Blue Nile quoted sounds very reasonable for platinum with claw prongs.
> 
> Please post pictures of your new setting when you receive it!


----------



## jennlt

missD said:


> View attachment 4340889
> 
> 
> Setting exchange from Blue Nile is here. Claw prong request and now in Platinum. The whole thing took 2 weeks door to door.
> 
> View attachment 4340890



It looks so elegant with the claw prongs! Congrats!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4338020
> 
> Celebrated my first year anniversary yesterday and only just chanced upon this thread [emoji87] Here’s mine!



I love your set! It's so classic


----------



## Caisah

MizzKitteh said:


> How beautiful! I love the side view!



Thank you!


----------



## westcoastgal

cafecreme15 said:


> Very out of focus but you can really see the fire in the stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339563


Amazing ring!


----------



## bunnycat

missD said:


> View attachment 4340889
> 
> 
> Setting exchange from Blue Nile is here. Claw prong request and now in Platinum. The whole thing took 2 weeks door to door.
> 
> View attachment 4340890



Clawed prongs are always better! Glad they were able to do that for you.


----------



## Brasil

Hello! How often do you wear diamond rings? and if every day, how do you wash your hands? I read that diamonds are better not to soak, and especially not to use soap and other cleansing agents. or is it all a myth. and one more question. How often have you dropped rings on the floor? if a diamond ring falls to the floor, will it crack or crack?


----------



## Bee-licious

Brasil said:


> Hello! How often do you wear diamond rings? and if every day, how do you wash your hands? I read that diamonds are better not to soak, and especially not to use soap and other cleansing agents. or is it all a myth. and one more question. How often have you dropped rings on the floor? if a diamond ring falls to the floor, will it crack or crack?


It’s a myth. Washing your diamonds with soap is totally okay. Actually my jeweler said I can use a tiny drop of dawn in my ultrasonic jewelry cleaner (30 seconds cleaning)! But that’s just my jeweler, I’d take everything someone says with a grain of salt as a disclaimer however I have tried it and no issues and my rings came out way brighter and cleaner!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I use Town Talk products to clean and polish my jewellery. It’s a wonderful range, I do have an ultrasonic cleaner but it’s not ideal for any channel set jewellery.


----------



## Newbie88

Brasil said:


> Hello! How often do you wear diamond rings? and if every day, how do you wash your hands? I read that diamonds are better not to soak, and especially not to use soap and other cleansing agents. or is it all a myth. and one more question. How often have you dropped rings on the floor? if a diamond ring falls to the floor, will it crack or crack?


Hi, the others are right. It is fine to wash your diamond rings using a drop of washing liquid with warm water. I wear my ring almost all the time so I wash them daily. And yes unfortunately I've dropped rings on floors before and one of my diamonds had a chip so I had to get it reset. I believe its better to get a diamond with a medium to thick girdle as it makes it more resistant to chipping.


----------



## Jaellexo

benswife2007 said:


> Recently reset my diamond and added the yellow gold Cartier LOVE ring
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334981



Wow!! How many carats?


----------



## littleblackbag

Newbie88 said:


> Hi, the others are right. It is fine to wash your diamond rings using a drop of washing liquid with warm water. I wear my ring almost all the time so I wash them daily. And yes unfortunately I've dropped rings on floors before and one of my diamonds had a chip so I had to get it reset. I believe its better to get a diamond with a medium to thick girdle as it makes it more resistant to chipping.


I was told by a SA at Tiffanys to use the hottest water you can stand, and using a babies toothbrush with a little washing up liquid. I do this fairly regularly (well when I remember) and my diamond always comes up beautifully sparkly.


----------



## cherylc

littleblackbag said:


> I was told by a SA at Tiffanys to use the hottest water you can stand, and using a babies toothbrush with a little washing up liquid. I do this fairly regularly (well when I remember) and my diamond always comes up beautifully sparkly.



yes my jeweler told me the same!


----------



## rre

Iphone photos, so not the best. Got it after 5 years after my original set was stolen in a burglary. I wear the band on my right hand now since I feel like it is too much with my e-ring. Thinking of getting 1.5mm comfort fit plain band and a diamond band like the Tiffany Metro.


----------



## benswife2007

Jaellexo said:


> Wow!! How many carats?


 9.68


----------



## Clifmar

My upgraded set. My husband and I got engaged at 19 so the black diamond center stone of this was originally set in sterling silver in a $170 ring which wore horribly and all the accent stones fell out. I wore my grandma’s grandma’s ring for a very long time and then for my 3 year sober anniversary (which was a gift in and of itself) my husband wanted to do something nice for me so he reset my original center stone and let me pick out two bands to go with it. Thanks for letting me share! I love seeing everyone’s beautiful rings!


----------



## altigirl88

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> DH recently bought me a few stacking eternity bands, this one is rose gold with rose cut diamonds. I think it adds a nice touch of color to my wedding set and matches my watch and bracelet nicely.
> View attachment 4338710
> 
> View attachment 4338711



You have beautiful taste!  They do all look spectacular together


----------



## altigirl88

I.Can. Finally. Post here!!!!!! Eeeeee, he proposed while we were out on a hike, I thought he was going to, next weekend, but he couldn't wait, lol. I'm soooooo happy!


----------



## MizzKitteh

Clifmar said:


> My upgraded set. My husband and I got engaged at 19 so the black diamond center stone of this was originally set in sterling silver in a $170 ring which wore horribly and all the accent stones fell out. I wore my grandma’s grandma’s ring for a very long time and then for my 3 year sober anniversary (which was a gift in and of itself) my husband wanted to do something nice for me so he reset my original center stone and let me pick out two bands to go with it. Thanks for letting me share! I love seeing everyone’s beautiful rings!



I ADORE your black diamonds. They are my favourite! I have a wedding  band similar to yours myself.  Beautiful set!


----------



## kbell

altigirl88 said:


> View attachment 4365740
> 
> I.Can. Finally. Post here!!!!!! Eeeeee, he proposed while we were out on a hike, I thought he was going to, next weekend, but he couldn't wait, lol. I'm soooooo happy!



Beautiful ring - congrats!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

altigirl88 said:


> View attachment 4365740
> 
> I.Can. Finally. Post here!!!!!! Eeeeee, he proposed while we were out on a hike, I thought he was going to, next weekend, but he couldn't wait, lol. I'm soooooo happy!


Beautiful ring, I just love split shanks. Congratulations, I hope you have a long happy life together!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

altigirl88 said:


> You have beautiful taste!  They do all look spectacular together


Thank you so much, I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Clifmar

MizzKitteh said:


> I ADORE your black diamonds. They are my favourite! I have a wedding  band similar to yours myself.  Beautiful set!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Hearts_arrows

Swanky said:


> Please post photos, stories and more about your engagement ring in this thread.
> 
> Continued from this thread.



Mine is a rose gold 1.6ct GIA XXX G colour VS2 beauty. My beau proposed at Christmas with a diamond eternity band as a warm up then we went to our jeweller to pick a diamond and a setting. I think it's so perfect for my hand and im now looking to get a Cartier wedding band to finish my stack.


----------



## kaitydid

Hearts_arrows said:


> Mine is a rose gold 1.6ct GIA XXX G colour VS2 beauty. My beau proposed at Christmas with a diamond eternity band as a warm up then we went to our jeweller to pick a diamond and a setting. I think it's so perfect for my hand and im now looking to get a Cartier wedding band to finish my stack.



Beautiful! I love rose gold settings!


----------



## Hearts_arrows

kaitydid said:


> Beautiful! I love rose gold settings!


Thank You! I am normally a yellow gold girl but the eternity band he proposed with was rose gold and it looked so nice with my skin tone I decided to go with it! I even just picked up a rose gold diamond necklace and am next planning some diamond studs ❤


----------



## SDC2003

Borrowed my mother’s e-ring and having a little fun with my little pup lol. Just over 1.5 cts, round in a cushion halo setting and D color. I’m a size 5 ring. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mrs moulds

altigirl88 said:


> View attachment 4365740
> 
> I.Can. Finally. Post here!!!!!! Eeeeee, he proposed while we were out on a hike, I thought he was going to, next weekend, but he couldn't wait, lol. I'm soooooo happy!


OMGosh! We’re ring twins! Love it


----------



## smiley13tree

My one week old engagement ring! Been stalking this thread for ages and now it’s finally my opportunity to post!


----------



## Compass Rose

SDC2003 said:


> Borrowed my mother’s e-ring and having a little fun with my little pup lol. Just over 1.5 cts, round in a cushion halo setting and D color. I’m a size 5 ring. Thanks for letting me share!


Picture of the day!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

SDC2003 said:


> Borrowed my mother’s e-ring and having a little fun with my little pup lol. Just over 1.5 cts, round in a cushion halo setting and D color. I’m a size 5 ring. Thanks for letting me share!



Love your Yorkie! Yorkies are the best. Oh, and pretty ring.


----------



## kbell

smiley13tree said:


> View attachment 4368384
> 
> 
> My one week old engagement ring! Been stalking this thread for ages and now it’s finally my opportunity to post!



Congrats!!


----------



## smiley13tree

kbell said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you! I love the setting and the cut is so sparkly [emoji7]


----------



## SDC2003

MyDogTink said:


> Love your Yorkie! Yorkies are the best. Oh, and pretty ring.



Aren’t they? Thank you!


----------



## J.A.N.

Which combo do you like?


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## Cyanide Rose

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4371827
> View attachment 4371828
> View attachment 4371829
> View attachment 4371830
> View attachment 4371831
> View attachment 4371832
> 
> Which combo do you like?



I like the first arrangement the best. Very pretty ring [emoji4]


----------



## pukasonqo

my engagement ring, heirloom from my ex’s family and in hold for my son’s
brilliant cut, 2.20ct, vs1, N


----------



## miasvault

Here’s my 2.75 cushion cut. I don’t know the other specs but it’s white and shiny and sparkly! [emoji51] micropave halo setting. Don’t mind the horrible nails.


----------



## Venessa84

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4371833



The first one!


----------



## J.A.N.

Venessa84 said:


> The first one!



Thanks this is the one I like the best silver band at the top and rose gold on the bottom [emoji4]


----------



## 26Alexandra

miasvault said:


> Here’s my 2.75 cushion cut. I don’t know the other specs but it’s white and shiny and sparkly! [emoji51] micropave halo setting. Don’t mind the horrible nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374654
> View attachment 4374655



You and my mom are ring twins!


----------



## robtee

sitting at the mall waiting for my daughter admiring my ring[emoji183]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4371827
> View attachment 4371828
> View attachment 4371829
> View attachment 4371830
> View attachment 4371831
> View attachment 4371832
> 
> Which combo do you like?


I like symmetry. Try putting on the white band, then the rose band, then the ering.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pukasonqo said:


> my engagement ring, heirloom from my ex’s family and in hold for my son’s
> brilliant cut, 2.20ct, vs1, N
> View attachment 4372400
> View attachment 4372401


Could we see a pic with it on?


----------



## Natifim

I went with my boyfriend ( soon to be fiancee) to buy my engagement ring yesterday! Im very excited! Its a  1 ct piece and it was a bit loose on my finger, so I had to leave there for adjustments. It will arrive just on time for the party!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Natifim said:


> I went with my boyfriend ( soon to be fiancee) to buy my engagement ring yesterday! Im very excited! Its a  1 ct piece and it was a bit loose on my finger, so I had to leave there for adjustments. It will arrive just on time for the party!



Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Natifim said:


> I went with my boyfriend ( soon to be fiancee) to buy my engagement ring yesterday! Im very excited! Its a  1 ct piece and it was a bit loose on my finger, so I had to leave there for adjustments. It will arrive just on time for the party!



Congratulations


----------



## J.A.N.

-


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4384999
> 
> Thanks looks lovely [emoji847]


----------



## kbell

Natifim said:


> I went with my boyfriend ( soon to be fiancee) to buy my engagement ring yesterday! Im very excited! Its a  1 ct piece and it was a bit loose on my finger, so I had to leave there for adjustments. It will arrive just on time for the party!



Beautiful - congrats!


----------



## J.A.N.

New bracelet for Mother’s Day to match the ring


----------



## traciilicious

Here is mine. Just got engaged in February. My fiancé had the ring made and I absolutely love it. He even asked the jeweler to put in a tiny heart in rose gold under the diamond. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## pukasonqo

Thingofbeauty said:


> Could we see a pic with it on?



i’ll try but i don’t think it fits me anymore! it was always a snug fit


----------



## Miraku

traciilicious said:


> Here is mine. Just got engaged in February. My fiancé had the ring made and I absolutely love it. He even asked the jeweler to put in a tiny heart in rose gold under the diamond. Thanks for letting me share


Congrats and beautiful ring! 
You could be a hand model! How long is your middle finger from base of the palm crease to tip?


----------



## emmajayne

Engaged in November


----------



## emmajayne

emmajayne said:


> View attachment 4389150
> 
> Engaged in November


Better pic attached


----------



## J.A.N.

emmajayne said:


> Better pic attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389151



Love this type of design slightly similar to mine but with no diamonds on the shank. 
How many points is the main diamond?


----------



## zestyfully

emmajayne said:


> View attachment 4389150
> 
> Engaged in November


----------



## Gourmetgal

So pretty...is that a rose gold bezel?


----------



## kitty nyc

Beautiful and unique!


----------



## zestyfully

Gourmetgal said:


> So pretty...is that a rose gold bezel?



Thank you so much!! Yes it's an 18k rose gold bezel.


----------



## zestyfully

kitty nyc said:


> Beautiful and unique!



Thank you so much!! I'm in love with it.


----------



## BWM

I'm finally coming out of lurkdom! I have 2 engagement rings that I alternate on a regular basis:
--5ct AVC in Steven Kirsch halo (top)
--4.7ct ACA in Victor Canera Emilya (bottom)


----------



## nycgirl79

BWM said:


> I'm finally coming out of lurkdom! I have 2 engagement rings that I alternate on a regular basis:
> --5ct AVC in Steven Kirsch halo (top)
> --4.7ct ACA in Victor Canera Emilya (bottom)
> 
> View attachment 4399393



Those are some gorgeous rings you have!!


----------



## Miss CC

BWM said:


> I'm finally coming out of lurkdom! I have 2 engagement rings that I alternate on a regular basis:
> --5ct AVC in Steven Kirsch halo (top)
> --4.7ct ACA in Victor Canera Emilya (bottom)
> 
> View attachment 4399393



Stunning rings. I also have a victor canera e-ring


----------



## corezone

BWM said:


> I'm finally coming out of lurkdom! I have 2 engagement rings that I alternate on a regular basis:
> --5ct AVC in Steven Kirsch halo (top)
> --4.7ct ACA in Victor Canera Emilya (bottom)
> 
> View attachment 4399393


WOW, they are both gorgeous.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

BWM said:


> I'm finally coming out of lurkdom! I have 2 engagement rings that I alternate on a regular basis:
> --5ct AVC in Steven Kirsch halo (top)
> --4.7ct ACA in Victor Canera Emilya (bottom)
> 
> View attachment 4399393



Holy ice skating rink! Those are simply magnificent! [emoji33]


----------



## Swanky

BWM said:


> I'm finally coming out of lurkdom! I have 2 engagement rings that I alternate on a regular basis:
> --5ct AVC in Steven Kirsch halo (top)
> --4.7ct ACA in Victor Canera Emilya (bottom)
> 
> View attachment 4399393



So gorj! Could you share your ring size for reference?

Which do you prefer?


----------



## myccstory-

(I love this thread!)
This is my 5.59 ct ACA diamond from Whiteflash. The band is from the fabulous Victor Canera. 

The tennis bracelet is also from Whiteflash with ACA diamonds 10 ctw


----------



## ChaneLisette

BWM said:


> I'm finally coming out of lurkdom! I have 2 engagement rings that I alternate on a regular basis:
> --5ct AVC in Steven Kirsch halo (top)
> --4.7ct ACA in Victor Canera Emilya (bottom)
> 
> View attachment 4399393



I love the AVC! It is one of my favorite cuts.


----------



## kohl_mascara

ChaneLisette said:


> Hi! Here are my before and after pics.
> View attachment 4314179
> 
> View attachment 4314178
> 
> View attachment 4314185


 Stunning


----------



## ChaneLisette

kohl_mascara said:


> Stunning


Thank you!


----------



## 26Alexandra

LynnLuvsLux said:


> (I love this thread!)
> This is my 5.59 ct ACA diamond from Whiteflash. The band is from the fabulous Victor Canera.
> 
> The tennis bracelet is also from Whiteflash with ACA diamonds 10 ctw



Gorgeous combo!!


----------



## BWM

Swanky said:


> So gorj! Could you share your ring size for reference?
> 
> Which do you prefer?



Thank you!  My ring size is a loose size 6 for reference.  I love them both equally!


----------



## BWM

Thanks again, everyone, for the kind words!


----------



## Swanky

BWM said:


> Thank you!  My ring size is a loose size 6 for reference.  I love them both equally!



Gorj, thank you!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

My tourmaline (my fiance's birthstone) in a diamond halo in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## wee drop o bush

OogleAtLuxury said:


> My tourmaline (my fiance's birthstone) in a diamond halo in 18k yellow gold.



Beautiful and unusual


----------



## Gemmastone

OogleAtLuxury said:


> My tourmaline (my fiance's birthstone) in a diamond halo in 18k yellow gold.


Beautiful [emoji15]


----------



## P_Y_D

View attachment 4412351

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here’s my e-ring. I love her❤️


----------



## sbuxaddict

Been stalking this for years. Finally able to contribute ❤️






Also wanted to share a quick story. We chose the diamond together because we wanted to share the process. I was between a gorgeous round and this emerald. The fiancé (eep!) loved the round because of the sparkle but I thought it was maybe a little too much for me. I was also nervous about the price of the emerald since it was slightly out of budget. I debated for 2 hours in the store - he is an incredibly patient man once we decide on the emerald cut and we received the GIA report, the date on the paper turned out to be his birthday! It could not have been more perfect.

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

sbuxaddict said:


> Been stalking this for years. Finally able to contribute [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4414931
> 
> View attachment 4414938
> 
> 
> Also wanted to share a quick story. We chose the diamond together because we wanted to share the process. I was between a gorgeous round and this emerald. The fiancé (eep!) loved the round because of the sparkle but I thought it was maybe a little too much for me. I was also nervous about the price of the emerald since it was slightly out of budget. I debated for 2 hours in the store - he is an incredibly patient man once we decide on the emerald cut and we received the GIA report, the date on the paper turned out to be his birthday! It could not have been more perfect.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



A beauty! Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## kemilia

OogleAtLuxury said:


> My tourmaline (my fiance's birthstone) in a diamond halo in 18k yellow gold.


So different and lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kbell

sbuxaddict said:


> Been stalking this for years. Finally able to contribute [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4414931
> 
> View attachment 4414938
> 
> 
> Also wanted to share a quick story. We chose the diamond together because we wanted to share the process. I was between a gorgeous round and this emerald. The fiancé (eep!) loved the round because of the sparkle but I thought it was maybe a little too much for me. I was also nervous about the price of the emerald since it was slightly out of budget. I debated for 2 hours in the store - he is an incredibly patient man once we decide on the emerald cut and we received the GIA report, the date on the paper turned out to be his birthday! It could not have been more perfect.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Then it was totally meant to be the emerald! Congrats!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Cyanide Rose said:


> A beauty! Congratulations [emoji4]



Thank you very much 


kbell said:


> Then it was totally meant to be the emerald! Congrats!


Absolutely! It makes the diamond that much more special to me. Thank you


----------



## couchette

BWM said:


> I'm finally coming out of lurkdom! I have 2 engagement rings that I alternate on a regular basis:
> --5ct AVC in Steven Kirsch halo (top)
> --4.7ct ACA in Victor Canera Emilya (bottom)
> 
> View attachment 4399393



OMG, stunning! Just beautiful


----------



## couchette

duplicate post...not sure how to delete it lol


----------



## couchette

I'm in the middle of upgrading my poor quality ering, so inspired by the rings on here!


----------



## BlingCat

The pink sapphire (in RG) orchid is my original ering. For years, could never find the right "stack" and on its own felt it looked a bit... well, droopy. Now DH gifted this orchid bypass ring (MOP and diamonds in YG) to stack and now I can't stop wearing the ering again!!


----------



## Canturi lover

BlingCat said:


> The pink sapphire (in RG) orchid is my original ering. For years, could never find the right "stack" and on its own felt it looked a bit... well, droopy. Now DH gifted this orchid bypass ring (MOP and diamonds in YG) to stack and now I can't stop wearing the ering again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433712



It is BEAUTIFUL [emoji7][emoji7][emoji253]


----------



## Jodior

Never thought I would ever post here but here is my new ring. I think it's perfect and just so timeless, but I don't wear rings or jewellry often for that matter, so it's been taking some getting used to.


----------



## wee drop o bush

BlingCat said:


> The pink sapphire (in RG) orchid is my original ering. For years, could never find the right "stack" and on its own felt it looked a bit... well, droopy. Now DH gifted this orchid bypass ring (MOP and diamonds in YG) to stack and now I can't stop wearing the ering again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433712





Jodior said:


> Never thought I would ever post here but here is my new ring. I think it's perfect and just so timeless, but I don't wear rings or jewellry often for that matter, so it's been taking some getting used to.



WOW 
Both are beautiful 

Congratulations Ladies


----------



## BlingCat

Canturi lover said:


> It is BEAUTIFUL [emoji7][emoji7][emoji253]


Thanks so much!


----------



## BlingCat

wee drop o bush said:


> WOW
> Both are beautiful
> 
> Congratulations Ladies


Thanks!


----------



## Clifmar

For our first anniversary my husband upgraded the stone on my ring. I’m in school for jewelry so I picked an E color VVS1 clarity 2.3 ct radiant cut moissanite. I chose it because it has a refractive index high than diamonds, which means it has more brilliance than a diamond and it’s a fraction of the cost. It’s also hard to tell the difference with an untrained eye. It’s also hard to tell the difference with an untrained eye.


----------



## Newbie88

Clifmar said:


> For our first anniversary my husband upgraded the stone on my ring. I’m in school for jewelry so I picked an E color VVS1 clarity 2.3 ct radiant cut moissanite. I chose it because it has a refractive index high than diamonds, which means it has more brilliance than a diamond and it’s a fraction of the cost. It’s also hard to tell the difference with an untrained eye. It’s also hard to tell the difference with an untrained eye.


Lovely ring! I'm actually quite curious about moissanites because the pictures always look nice on Instagram with the indoor lighting etc. so I have always wondered if they look as close to diamonds under natural light  [emoji848]


----------



## Clifmar

Newbie88 said:


> Lovely ring! I'm actually quite curious about moissanites because the pictures always look nice on Instagram with the indoor lighting etc. so I have always wondered if they look as close to diamonds under natural light  [emoji848]


Thank you!! They look pretty close, I can tell the difference because I’ve spent the last year studying diamonds. Moissanites have more of those rainbow flashes, and diamonds have more white flashes when they sparkle. They are a lot more sparkly which is noticeable but most people just assume that it’s a very well cut diamond, not that it’s not a diamond.


----------



## Newbie88

Clifmar said:


> Thank you!! They look pretty close, I can tell the difference because I’ve spent the last year studying diamonds. Moissanites have more of those rainbow flashes, and diamonds have more white flashes when they sparkle. They are a lot more sparkly which is noticeable but most people just assume that it’s a very well cut diamond, not that it’s not a diamond.


Thanks for sharing! Some pictures I've seen of moissanites look a tad whitish in sunlight, similar to what I've noticed for diamond simulants and very few shops where I am sell moissanites so I've not seen one in person [emoji28]


----------



## Clifmar

Newbie88 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Some pictures I've seen of moissanites look a tad whitish in sunlight, similar to what I've noticed for diamond simulants and very few shops where I am sell moissanites so I've not seen one in person [emoji28]


I purchased mine online sight unseen and I was very happy when I received it. I’d highly recommend the Etsy shop I purchased mine from. They’re prices are great and the stone is a great quality stone. They’re called hirogemsjewels. Then my jeweler who made the ring swapped out the stones.


----------



## Newbie88

Clifmar said:


> I purchased mine online sight unseen and I was very happy when I received it. I’d highly recommend the Etsy shop I purchased mine from. They’re prices are great and the stone is a great quality stone. They’re called hirogemsjewels. Then my jeweler who made the ring swapped out the stones.


Thanks, their prices are indeed reasonable! I've been looking at the rings offered by true gem company and their prices are much higher so I've been hesitant as I want a ring which I can travel with while my engagement ring stays in safe lol...


----------



## Clifmar

Newbie88 said:


> Thanks, their prices are indeed reasonable! I've been looking at the rings offered by true gem company and their prices are much higher so I've been hesitant as I want a ring which I can travel with while my engagement ring stays in safe lol...


The brand name moissanites are much more expensive than just buying any loose moissanite stone.


----------



## msisopropyl

Thanks for letting me share, everyone! Recently started falling in love with my ring again-- I've been preoccupied. Center stone: 2.01 carat, E color, GIA certified cushion cut. And the last one is a pic with my ring alongside family heirlooms! Every woman on my mom's side of the family has a ring that was passed down to them for a few generations. They then pass it down to their children. But since three of my aunts never had any children, they are all passing their rings down to me  I love that each one is so unique! Just like my aunts.


----------



## simona monica

msisopropyl said:


> Thanks for letting me share, everyone! Recently started falling in love with my ring again-- I've been preoccupied. Center stone: 2.01 carat, E color, GIA certified cushion cut. And the last one is a pic with my ring alongside family heirlooms! Every woman on my mom's side of the family has a ring that was passed down to them for a few generations. They then pass it down to their children. But since three of my aunts never had any children, they are all passing their rings down to me  I love that each one is so unique! Just like my aunts.
> View attachment 4439957
> View attachment 4439958
> View attachment 4439960


Congratulations! Beautiful collection! And most probably very nice family altogether and lots of love. As to the rings, I believe that "less is more" and each ring deserves to be worn individually. Only my opinion. And YOUR OWN RING is TO DIE FOR)))) Amazing!


----------



## ale1987

msisopropyl said:


> Thanks for letting me share, everyone! Recently started falling in love with my ring again-- I've been preoccupied. Center stone: 2.01 carat, E color, GIA certified cushion cut. And the last one is a pic with my ring alongside family heirlooms! Every woman on my mom's side of the family has a ring that was passed down to them for a few generations. They then pass it down to their children. But since three of my aunts never had any children, they are all passing their rings down to me  I love that each one is so unique! Just like my aunts.
> View attachment 4439957
> View attachment 4439958
> View attachment 4439960


Your collection is stunning! I love antique rings, especially those from the Edwardian and Art Deco eras. I love how rings are a piece of tangible history.


----------



## chessmont

BlingCat said:


> Thanks so much!


Very pretty and so unique!


----------



## msisopropyl

aditiekbote said:


> All the rings are beautiful and attractive. You are lucky one that all the rings are passed down to you and these are really great feeling to have family legacy rings in your hand.



Yes, thank you! I feel very fortunate. I love that they are all pretty uniquely designed. My uncle has two daughters and they each also got a few of our grandmother's rings. 



simona monica said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful collection! And most probably very nice family altogether and lots of love. As to the rings, I believe that "less is more" and each ring deserves to be worn individually. Only my opinion. And YOUR OWN RING is TO DIE FOR)))) Amazing!



Yes, agreed! I think they are stunning as statement pieces by themselves. And thank you!



ale1987 said:


> Your collection is stunning! I love antique rings, especially those from the Edwardian and Art Deco eras. I love how rings are a piece of tangible history.



Thank you!  I agree. You can actually tell these are very old rings, which is so fascinating to me. Another cool little backstory: They once had to be smuggled out of Nazi occupied France. I cant remember which rings exactly, but a few were sewn onto the children's clothes as they left the country to live with relatives abroad.


----------



## chessmont

Clifmar said:


> For our first anniversary my husband upgraded the stone on my ring. I’m in school for jewelry so I picked an E color VVS1 clarity 2.3 ct radiant cut moissanite. I chose it because it has a refractive index high than diamonds, which means it has more brilliance than a diamond and it’s a fraction of the cost. It’s also hard to tell the difference with an untrained eye. It’s also hard to tell the difference with an untrained eye.


Beautiful!  I love Moissanite, for the reasons you cite.  I am waiting on a nice new very whit Moissy from a great Etsy seller (but I'm sure you get much better pricers!), Plus I have a large (10+ ct ) dark grey RB Moissy with a cushion halo, done in diamonds, and platinum.  So much fun!


----------



## chessmont

I bought one way back when they first came out, they only came in RB cut and the color was not that great, some had a greenish tinge.  Mine looked ok, but now they can make them in all colors and cuts, and the whites are much whiter.  So I gave my aunt my old one and am waiting for my new one. I'll have to visit your mentioned etsy shop - I used another one, I should see how their prices compare.


----------



## chessmont

Clifmar said:


> For our first anniversary my husband upgraded the stone on my ring. I’m in school for jewelry so I picked an E color VVS1 clarity 2.3 ct radiant cut moissanite. I chose it because it has a refractive index high than diamonds, which means it has more brilliance than a diamond and it’s a fraction of the cost. It’s also hard to tell the difference with an untrained eye. It’s also hard to tell the difference with an untrained eye.



I took a look at the Etsy site - very good prices, better than my go-to seller. But I enjoy all the different colors/cuts she has, it's fun looking at them!  Thanks, I favorited the seller's site.


----------



## Clifmar

chessmont said:


> Beautiful!  I love Moissanite, for the reasons you cite.  I am waiting on a nice new very whit Moissy from a great Etsy seller (but I'm sure you get much better pricers!), Plus I have a large (10+ ct ) dark grey RB Moissy with a cushion halo, done in diamonds, and platinum.  So much fun!


That sounds gorgeous! The Etsy seller I used was great. The stone looked just as pictured. Etsy really is a great place to buy loose stones.


----------



## abg12

TCW around 11 ct. Main diamond is 7.39 ct.


----------



## michellem

Here’s mine...


----------



## diva7633

jayohwhy said:


> Husby just bought me my dream ring- 2ct morganite in rose gold with 1ct diamond pave halo.  now we're waiting at the airport to go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713417
> View attachment 2713418



This is gorgeous. I just got a morganite and diamond set as an upgrade. How did yours hold up?>


----------



## TraceySH

My mom always had multiple wedding rings, and I think it rubbed off on me. I love all the different combos of bands & rings & colors  I need my nails done I know. I've been moving what seems like all year & my hands are a disaster.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Wow


----------



## GoStanford

TraceySH said:


> My mom always had multiple wedding rings, and I think it rubbed off on me. I love all the different combos of bands & rings & colors  I need my nails done I know. I've been moving what seems like all year & my hands are a disaster.


Your combinations are gorgeous.  Would like to hear more about how you style and combine the various rings for different occasions, etc.  The multiple-ring approach makes sense to me.  Our styles evolve and sometimes what I want to wear for travel is not the same as what I'd wear every day.  All of yours are stunners!


----------



## TraceySH

GoStanford said:


> Your combinations are gorgeous.  Would like to hear more about how you style and combine the various rings for different occasions, etc.  The multiple-ring approach makes sense to me.  Our styles evolve and sometimes what I want to wear for travel is not the same as what I'd wear every day.  All of yours are stunners!


Thank you so much  !!! This made me think. So, I THRIVE on choice. I have huge collections of everything I own and use, handbags, shoes (all categories), coats, jeans, gym clothes, every color of every single Tom Ford cosmetic, 100 perfumes, that kind of thing. I love it! It gives my otherwise exacting, mathematical, extremely meticulously organized mind a break, and allows me to flex some creative muscle? I love stepping up to the plate of the day saying, hmmm, what combo of everything here will be fun? It just gives my days some sparkle. So these rings are part of that, all so different, all sort of interchangeable. I am ordering another band in rose gold with oval white diamonds. I think that should do it for now. But bottom line is I think I really like choice and change? (I've moved like 25 times in my life just for a new experience if that says anything ). 

I did just get the emerald cut yesterday. It took 6 weeks, and I traded another one for that one. Here are a couple of pics of that setting (this is what I am primarily getting the rose gold oval band for, but it will go with other things of course)...and then the cognac setting w/ rose gold which is kind of interesting...


----------



## GoStanford

TraceySH said:


> I did just get the emerald cut yesterday. It took 6 weeks, and I traded another one for that one. Here are a couple of pics of that setting (this is what I am primarily getting the rose gold oval band for, but it will go with other things of course)...and then the cognac setting w/ rose gold which is kind of interesting...



Beautiful!  The mixed metals look great.  Thank you for sharing your approach to the rings and fashion in general.  I think that's fantastic.  I'm one of those people who likes fashion in theory but not always in practice...meaning I like to look at fashion magazines, learn about designers, and go shopping, but I don't put in the time and effort to put myself together and accessorize consistently.  I admire people like you who take the time...it's a pleasure to see or work with somebody who takes the time to present themselves at their best.   And some of the tips may rub off on others like me!


----------



## L etoile

BWM said:


> I'm finally coming out of lurkdom! I have 2 engagement rings that I alternate on a regular basis:
> --5ct AVC in Steven Kirsch halo (top)
> --4.7ct ACA in Victor Canera Emilya (bottom)
> 
> View attachment 4399393



Gorgeous! I'm considering both SK and VC for my reset. Which did you prefer working with?


----------



## Clifmar

Hey guys! I just got this channel set band to go with my ring. Do you think it pairs well? Does it look balanced even though the stones are smaller than the stones on my ering?


----------



## BigBagLady

Your band looks great with your engagement ring!  The channel set wedding band has the gold side rims to protect the diamonds from touching and rubbing the diamonds on your engagement ring.  If you went with a wedding band in the same style as your engagement ring the stones will end up damaging one another caused by the constant rubbing and turning of the two rings when worn.  To solve this problem, people can solder the rings together.


----------



## Clifmar

BigBagLady said:


> Your band looks great with your engagement ring!  The channel set wedding band has the gold side rims to protect the diamonds from touching and rubbing the diamonds on your engagement ring.  If you went with a wedding band in the same style as your engagement ring the stones will end up damaging one another caused by the constant rubbing and turning of the two rings when worn.  To solve this problem, people can solder the rings together.


Thank you!! That’s exactly why I chose the channel setting actually!


----------



## couchette

I LOVE the rings on here.After spending months on Pricescope and not having best experience with one of their vendors, I found this beauty at my local B&M.Thank you for letting me share


----------



## couchette

Clifmar said:


> Hey guys! I just got this channel set band to go with my ring. Do you think it pairs well? Does it look balanced even though the stones are smaller than the stones on my ering?


Yes! Beautiful!


----------



## Clifmar

couchette said:


> Yes! Beautiful!


Thank you!! Your ring is gorgeous, I just saw your post!


----------



## couchette

Clifmar said:


> Thank you!! Your ring is gorgeous, I just saw your post!


Thank You!!!


----------



## chessmont

I know it’s only Moissanite but I love new one. I believe it’s 4.57 ct equivalent set in a plain 18K gold band with platinum prongs. I am not in these pics wearing my 31 year old 1980s style wedding band lol!  I wear it IRL but took this pic to show to the Etsy seller. It is so hard in any siarkly stone to reLly capture it in anything other than very talented photographers’ hands, of which I do not have!  Thanks for letting me share, and I hope the darn pics show up cuz I always have problems!


----------



## chessmont

Not liking that first pic - it really is gorgeous and sparkly - oh well you all will just have to believe me


----------



## guccilover21

chessmont said:


> I know it’s only Moissanite but I love new one. I believe it’s 4.57 ct equivalent set in a plain 18K gold band with platinum prongs. I am not in these pics wearing my 31 year old 1980s style wedding band lol!  I wear it IRL but took this pic to show to the Etsy seller. It is so hard in any siarkly stone to reLly capture it in anything other than very talented photographers’ hands, of which I do not have!  Thanks for letting me share, and I hope the darn pics show up cuz I always have problems!



That is gorgeous I am looking for similar on Etsy. Can you please share the sellers name?


----------



## chessmont

guccilover21 said:


> That is gorgeous I am looking for similar on Etsy. Can you please share the sellers name?


A
Hi I am not affiliated in any way:  Bailiesdesigns gosh I hope I spelled it right.  She also has beautiful colored Moissys and I did a special order with a particular 18K band with platinum prongs and I thought the price was reasonable compared to the high end jeweler I Deal with for my Rolexes. Your Mileage May Vary.  Good luck!  If you need more help finding the site let me know.  I will add, a different ring I had made from a loose stone she supplied to me appraised at almost  twice the money I put into it...


----------



## Compass Rose

chessmont said:


> Not liking that first pic - it really is gorgeous and sparkly - oh well you all will just have to believe me


I believe you!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Looks really small for 4.5 carats...are you sure?  Is Moissanite more dense than diamonds, thus heavier?


----------



## chessmont

Gourmetgal said:


> Looks really small for 4.5 carats...are you sure?  Is Moissanite more dense than diamonds, thus heavier?


well I do have big fat fingers - size 8  Another stone I bought loose from this seller, after set in a ring and appraised, was the ct weight she told me.  I haven't had this one appraised yet. And the band is pretty thick, cannot recall the mm now.


----------



## chessmont

Gourmetgal, I don't know how to put the pic here, but I have way back in this subforum, puts pics of a 3 ct Moissanite (bought way back when , when only RB cut was made and the colors were not as white as now.)  It is May 31, 2017, Posts # 10522, 10523, finger size at that time 7.5.  Bought from a reputable B&M store, some years before this.  Diamonds just look so small on me!!!


----------



## chessmont

For reference here are are 2 pics (I hope lol never know if this is going to work) one my original diamond, 1.28 ct. on my hand and the side by side of my original and the Moissy. Hey I have been envying all of your small elegant fingers with diamonds that would disappear on me!


chessmont said:


> Gourmetgal, I don't know how to put the pic here, but I have way back in this subforum, puts pics of a 3 ct Moissanite (bought way back when , when only RB cut was made and the colors were not as white as now.)  It is May 31, 2017, Posts # 10522, 10523, finger size at that time 7.5.  Bought from a reputable B&M store, some years before this.  Diamonds just look so small on me!!!


----------



## chessmont

I no longer have the 3.0 ct Moissy for comparison... gifted it to my aunt (since mu=y mom has passed or I would have given it to her).  My aunt is having fun with it!


----------



## couchette

chessmont said:


> I no longer have the 3.0 ct Moissy for comparison... gifted it to my aunt (since mu=y mom has passed or I would have given it to her).  My aunt is having fun with it!


I’m sooo tempted to get a Moissy. They have come a long way in the last 20 years!


----------



## chessmont

What can I say? I am a big woman- you should see how tiny a 26 mm Rolex looks on me!  Here are my 2 Moissys. 10.9 ct dark gray round in platinum with cushion shape diamond halo and the 4.57 ct white with plain 18K setting.


----------



## sammytheMUA

couchette said:


> I LOVE the rings on here.After spending months on Pricescope and not having best experience with one of their vendors, I found this beauty at my local B&M.Thank you for letting me share


Beautiful! Do you mind sharing details? I love the thickness of your setting.


----------



## Pumpapaj

My boyfriend (now fiancé, omg!) proposed yesterday, and I couldn't be happier. Princess cut 0.75c, River(E) color, SI2, size 5. My dream ring (from my dream guy!)


----------



## nycgirl79

Pumpapaj said:


> View attachment 4484303
> View attachment 4484304
> 
> My boyfriend (now fiancé, omg!) proposed yesterday, and I couldn't be happier. Princess cut 0.75c, River(E) color, SI2, size 5. My dream ring (from my dream guy!)



Lovely! Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## Pumpapaj

nycgirl79 said:


> Lovely! Congratulations on your engagement!


Thank you!


----------



## Mrosemarie

My two tone, rose and white gold Art Deco styled beauty 1.83 carat F color VS1 vintage cut oval. I’m obsessed with vintage cuts!


----------



## BigTexy

Hi! These just came in today and I couldn't wait to get an opinion. The top 5-stone ring is my engagement/wedding ring and I need something to go with it. We were broke grad students when we got married and planned to get a band to go with it or a solitaire one day. That was over 9 years ago, and I'm still not sure I'm a solitaire girl, but I love diamonds . So I decided to go band shopping recently to try to get something to make more of a set, and it has been hard! Since this ring sits up a bit, it's hard to find a band with height that goes with it. Do y'all like either of these 2-ring combos, or should I keep both and wear all three like in the last photo?


----------



## altigirl88

BigTexy said:


> Hi! These just came in today and I couldn't wait to get an opinion. The top 5-stone ring is my engagement/wedding ring and I need something to go with it. We were broke grad students when we got married and planned to get a band to go with it or a solitaire one day. That was over 9 years ago, and I'm still not sure I'm a solitaire girl, but I love diamonds . So I decided to go band shopping recently to try to get something to make more of a set, and it has been hard! Since this ring sits up a bit, it's hard to find a band with height that goes with it. Do y'all like either of these 2-ring combos, or should I keep both and wear all three like in the last photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4486153
> View attachment 4486154
> View attachment 4486157


I like combo #2. The round stones on the bottom ring seem to pick up on the ones in the original ring


----------



## kemilia

Combo #3 gets my vote, love baguettes--little ice cubes.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Lol, and I like combo #1 and really don’t like the other two. I would buy two of the ring in combo #1 and wear them on either side of you wedding ring.

Some help we are!


----------



## bagshopr

I love combo #1 and I think it would be the most comfortable option as well.


----------



## GoStanford

BigTexy said:


> Hi! These just came in today and I couldn't wait to get an opinion.


You're going to get lots of varying opinions.  I'm eager to see what you decide on.  Your original ring is really beautiful and unique.  And congrats on 9+ years!

Of the combinations, for two rings I like combo #1 since the new band doesn't compete, but rather complements the original, in size/proportion.  In combo #1, your original ring is the one I assume (if I didn't know already) is the engagement ring, with the lower ring being the wedding ring.  I would assume that based both on having the wedding ring at the base of your finger, which is traditional if wearing two rings (but by no means universal), and on the proportions of the engagement ring being more dominant. 

If you have the budget, and you definitely have beautifully shaped fingers for it, you could splurge on the three-ring set.  That way you can mix and match depending on your mood, and maybe even wear the baguette ring on its own as an anniversary ring or if you want to keep things simpler on the weekend or something.

Either way, I would check with the jewelers where you are getting the new ring(s) that the stones won't damage adjacent rings (older or newer).


----------



## BigTexy

Thanks everyone for all the input! I'm going to wear them a bit around the house and see if one of the combos grows on me. It's going to be hard to give either one up either way, so I might just keep them both and wear them in different combos or separately depending on the occasion. 



altigirl88 said:


> I like combo #2. The round stones on the bottom ring seem to pick up on the ones in the original ring


That's what I was going for! Not sure though if the width being almost the same makes it look strange? They are definitely complimentary.



kemilia said:


> Combo #3 gets my vote, love baguettes--little ice cubes.


I love them too! I've never seen such sparkly ones before. This ring also looks good on it's own so I might have to keep it either way .



A1aGypsy said:


> Lol, and I like combo #1 and really don’t like the other two. I would buy two of the ring in combo #1 and wear them on either side of you wedding ring.
> 
> Some help we are!


Hehe, that's a great idea! I should have mentioned that I bought these from a lady who finds high-quality estate jewelry that she sells for a reasonable price, so she didn't have 2 of them unfortunately. But it would be something I could show a jeweler to have another one made possibly.



bagshopr said:


> I love combo #1 and I think it would be the most comfortable option as well.


It is pretty comfortable. The thinner ring is too big, but I didn't want to get it sized before I knew it was the one.



GoStanford said:


> You're going to get lots of varying opinions.  I'm eager to see what you decide on.  Your original ring is really beautiful and unique.  And congrats on 9+ years!
> 
> Of the combinations, for two rings I like combo #1 since the new band doesn't compete, but rather complements the original, in size/proportion.  In combo #1, your original ring is the one I assume (if I didn't know already) is the engagement ring, with the lower ring being the wedding ring.  I would assume that based both on having the wedding ring at the base of your finger, which is traditional if wearing two rings (but by no means universal), and on the proportions of the engagement ring being more dominant.
> 
> If you have the budget, and you definitely have beautifully shaped fingers for it, you could splurge on the three-ring set.  That way you can mix and match depending on your mood, and maybe even wear the baguette ring on its own as an anniversary ring or if you want to keep things simpler on the weekend or something.
> 
> Either way, I would check with the jewelers where you are getting the new ring(s) that the stones won't damage adjacent rings (older or newer).


That was my idea, to have something that complimented the band and didn't take away from the original ring. But then I saw the one with baguettes and really wanted to try a funky stack .  I'm so tempted to keep all 3 and just play around with them and possibly get a 4th thinner one to wear like @A1aGypsy suggested and use the baguette one on its own. Since these were estate rings, they were very reasonably priced, especially for the quality, so I could afford to keep both.
Now my other option, is to return all of them and hope that hubby gets me a honker for our 10th anniversary next year and wear the original one as an anniversary band, but I'm thinking that's not going to happen, lol. He's Scandinavian and not into big diamonds, probably because he's not used to that being a thing or something one commonly sees, so he probably thinks it's too showy. A girl can dream!


----------



## chessmont

I guess I am in the minority, I honestly don't like any of these stacked.  I love the funky one with the different cut stones.  I would happily wear that alone if it was mine.  Just my opinion worth the paper upon which it's written (which means that is zero haha!)


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> What can I say? I am a big woman- you should see how tiny a 26 mm Rolex looks on me!  Here are my 2 Moissys. 10.9 ct dark gray round in platinum with cushion shape diamond halo and the 4.57 ct white with plain 18K setting.


-I'm thinking, looking at them together, I believe the white one does look about 1/2-ish the size of the big one...


----------



## BigTexy

chessmont said:


> I guess I am in the minority, I honestly don't like any of these stacked.  I love the funky one with the different cut stones.  I would happily wear that alone if it was mine.  Just my opinion worth the paper upon which it's written (which means that is zero haha!)


Thanks for the input! I'm still uncertain myself. All these years I keep hoping I'll find a ring that when I put it on, it's just perfect and I'll know immediately. Still waiting for that to happen, so maybe none of these are the right one.


----------



## Peppi1975

Pumpapaj said:


> View attachment 4484303
> View attachment 4484304
> 
> My boyfriend (now fiancé, omg!) proposed yesterday, and I couldn't be happier. Princess cut 0.75c, River(E) color, SI2, size 5. My dream ring (from my dream guy!)


Huge congrats on your engagement! Wishing you lots of love and fun planning a wedding of your dreams


----------



## tinybutterfly

BigTexy, have you tried a plain band underneath your original diamond band? Sometimes less is more...it might highlight your gorgeous original band. Just my two cents.


----------



## tinybutterfly

BigTexy, or even a band with scroll work or etching on it?


----------



## Pumpapaj

Peppi1975 said:


> Huge congrats on your engagement! Wishing you lots of love and fun planning a wedding of your dreams


Thank you Peppi! You are very kind


----------



## BigTexy

tinybutterfly said:


> BigTexy, have you tried a plain band underneath your original diamond band? Sometimes less is more...it might highlight your gorgeous original band. Just my two cents.


That is a great idea, and you're right, sometimes less is more  ! I've had trouble finding one that is tall enough, as the ones with a lower profile just don't look right. I know I could get a custom made one, but haven't totally settled on that just yet. Scrollwork or etching sounds really nice too, but it's just not my taste. Something like the below ring could work, even without the diamonds, but I would need to be careful that the width isn't the same as my engagement ring or else it will look unbalanced. Thanks for the input! I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Compass Rose

BigTexy said:


> That is a great idea, and you're right, sometimes less is more  ! I've had trouble finding one that is tall enough, as the ones with a lower profile just don't look right. I know I could get a custom made one, but haven't totally settled on that just yet. Scrollwork or etching sounds really nice too, but it's just not my taste. Something like the below ring could work, even without the diamonds, but I would need to be careful that the width isn't the same as my engagement ring or else it will look unbalanced. Thanks for the input! I need all the help I can get!


I absolutely love this!  I would get this in rose gold and never ever take it off!  Stunning!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Compass Rose said:


> I absolutely love this!  I would get this in rose gold and never ever take it off!  Stunning!



Rose gold! Great idea!


----------



## misstrine85

I’m in ❤️


----------



## A1aGypsy

misstrine85 said:


> I’m in ❤️



Woohooo!!! Congratulations!! How did he propose?


----------



## chelseavrb

My ring!


----------



## nycgirl79

chelseavrb said:


> My ring!



What a beautiful and unique ring!


----------



## nycgirl79

I’ve loved looking at everyone’s rings through the years....all of them are so beautiful!

My engagement ring (I’ve had my ring for 13+ years, but just reset it a few months ago).


----------



## Andy1612

Its beautiful! 


chelseavrb said:


> My ring!


----------



## sdtrips

This pink sapphire is my 25 year anniversary ring. The 3 stone ring has my original stone (middle) reset. The eternity band was my 15 year anniversary gift.


----------



## simona monica

sdtrips said:


> This pink sapphire is my 25 year anniversary ring. The 3 stone ring has my original stone (middle) reset. The eternity band was my 15 year anniversary gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4503487
> View attachment 4503488


Gorgeous))) Both hands and rings!


----------



## altigirl88

nycgirl79 said:


> I’ve loved looking at everyone’s rings through the years....all of them are so beautiful!
> 
> My engagement ring (I’ve had my ring for 13+ years, but just reset it a few months ago).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4494660


It literally looks like it’s floating on your finger


----------



## guccilover21

I got an upgraded ering for our 10 year anniversary.

In love!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

guccilover21 said:


> View attachment 4511737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an upgraded ering for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> In love!




So gorgeous!! Is that a cushion?


----------



## guccilover21

xjsbellamias13 said:


> So gorgeous!! Is that a cushion?



Thanks!! No it’s a round in 4 prongs which gives it a cushion look.


----------



## Confection10

2.58 ct OEC and I am a yellow gold girl


----------



## jcnc

Hello TPFers! Have been lusting over your gorgeous photos for a while. Today, I am here to share mine.  DH surprised me with this band/ring combo and I am sooo excited


----------



## ka.gonenc

İ got a new ring for our 10 years anniversary, will remake the old one into a pendant i think. 0.45 ct vs my new 0.68 ct on my size 16 finger


----------



## ka.gonenc

That is how i am wearing it


----------



## jcnc

nycgirl79 said:


> What a beautiful and unique ring!


so beautiful ! is it custom made?


----------



## T3mpi

1.22 ct center stone emerald cut
2 ct tw


----------



## xbabii

The last time I posted here was just my engagement ring. Wanted to share with you how it looks like with the wedding band. Plus just got another band from husband as a one year anniversary gift. Also got my rings cleaned and polished!


----------



## altigirl88

My wedding is the 7th. I’ll post my band pics, too!


----------



## Wildflower

My late husband died 5 years ago and I remarried 2 years ago. Told my new hubby I just wanted a wedding band with diamonds in it. I kept my wedding set from my late husband in the safe and we decided to reset my diamond into a new setting. A way to honor my late husband -- plus why leave a diamond just sitting in a safe.  Just got it back yesterday! Loved the marquis in the late 80's when I first wore it and love it today, too.  (I can't get a good photo no matter how many I took!)


----------



## A1aGypsy

Wow that is a lovely memorial and an extremely open, accepting and loving second husband!


----------



## chessmont

A1aGypsy said:


> Wow that is a lovely memorial and an extremely open, accepting and loving second husband!


Yes this is wonderful all around!


----------



## liliBuo

Not part of my original set but the only jewelry I seem to  wear these days.. 5 stones anniversary gift for 5 years of mariage❤


----------



## Havanese 28

BigTexy said:


> Hi! These just came in today and I couldn't wait to get an opinion. The top 5-stone ring is my engagement/wedding ring and I need something to go with it. We were broke grad students when we got married and planned to get a band to go with it or a solitaire one day. That was over 9 years ago, and I'm still not sure I'm a solitaire girl, but I love diamonds . So I decided to go band shopping recently to try to get something to make more of a set, and it has been hard! Since this ring sits up a bit, it's hard to find a band with height that goes with it. Do y'all like either of these 2-ring combos, or should I keep both and wear all three like in the last photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4486153
> View attachment 4486154
> View attachment 4486157


I prefer the first photo with your 5-stone and the band... it’s beautiful and classic.


----------



## Havanese 28

I’m having my engagement ring reset.  I typically prefer yellow gold, but I’m thinking this will look best in Platinum.  Thoughts?


----------



## karylicious

Havanese 28 said:


> I’m having my engagement ring reset.  I typically prefer yellow gold, but I’m thinking this will look best in Platinum.  Thoughts?


Love this color on you


----------



## michellem

Havanese 28 said:


> I’m having my engagement ring reset.  I typically prefer yellow gold, but I’m thinking this will look best in Platinum.  Thoughts?


Beautiful setting and color.


----------



## Havanese 28

karylicious said:


> Love this color on you


Thank you!


----------



## Havanese 28

michellem said:


> Beautiful setting and color.


Thank you very much!


----------



## BigTexy

Havanese 28 said:


> I prefer the first photo with your 5-stone and the band... it’s beautiful and classic.


Thank you! That's the combo that I went with . I like the thinner ring on its own too, so sometimes I wear the anniversary looking one on my right hand and the thin one as a wedding band. Maybe one year for a big anniversary we'll do something totally different, but for now I like my set.
My vote is for platinum as well! It looks great with your skin tone.


----------



## bunnycat

I wanted to share my (FINAL!- yes that's my final answer!) upgrade here with my TPF family. TPF has been a big part of my life the last 6 years, so it only makes sense to share here too!

It's been a LOOONG old road to a) find something that goes with my actual wedding band (yay!) and b) make up my mind and stop dividing my loyalties (and finances) between antique cuts and modern stones. So when I found this ring and finally figured out it was going to look great with my rarely worn wedding band, I got MrBcat's blessing and sold my other rings (and some scarves +1 purse!) to get it. 

Some stats for the curious- She is a GIA graded M SI1 Old Mine Brilliant (old cuts won!) of 2.42cts measuring 8.19x8.49 in a platinum (modern) antique style setting.

The ring is currently a 5.5+ (and I am cramming it on my size 6+ finger for now!  )


----------



## chessmont

bunnycat said:


> I wanted to share my (FINAL!- yes that's my final answer!) upgrade here with my TPF family. TPF has been a big part of my life the last 6 years, so it only makes sense to share here too!
> 
> It's been a LOOONG old road to a) find something that goes with my actual wedding band (yay!) and b) make up my mind and stop dividing my loyalties (and finances) between antique cuts and modern stones. So when I found this ring and finally figured out it was going to look great with my rarely worn wedding band, I got MrBcat's blessing and sold my other rings (and some scarves +1 purse!) to get it.
> 
> Some stats for the curious- She is a GIA graded M SI1 Old Mine Brilliant (old cuts won!) of 2.42cts measuring 8.19x8.49 in a platinum (modern) antique style setting.
> 
> The ring is currently a 5.5+ (and I am cramming it on my size 6+ finger for now!  )
> 
> View attachment 4534221
> 
> View attachment 4534222
> 
> View attachment 4534223


Spectacular!  I love the Old Mine cuts.  You must have dainty fingers cuz that stone looks twice the size on you! Wear it in good health!


----------



## bunnycat

chessmont said:


> Spectacular!  I love the Old Mine cuts.  You must have dainty fingers cuz that stone looks twice the size on you! Wear it in good health!



Thank you kindly chessmont! I’ve come to the conclusion I love cushions! Though I do still love the flowery OEC rounds and will miss my old one. I’m about a size 6-6.25 sometimes a 6.5 in the summer. (It’s a little tight on me right now but I couldn’t stand to send it for sizing yet!)


----------



## kbell

bunnycat said:


> I wanted to share my (FINAL!- yes that's my final answer!) upgrade here with my TPF family. TPF has been a big part of my life the last 6 years, so it only makes sense to share here too!
> 
> It's been a LOOONG old road to a) find something that goes with my actual wedding band (yay!) and b) make up my mind and stop dividing my loyalties (and finances) between antique cuts and modern stones. So when I found this ring and finally figured out it was going to look great with my rarely worn wedding band, I got MrBcat's blessing and sold my other rings (and some scarves +1 purse!) to get it.
> 
> Some stats for the curious- She is a GIA graded M SI1 Old Mine Brilliant (old cuts won!) of 2.42cts measuring 8.19x8.49 in a platinum (modern) antique style setting.
> 
> The ring is currently a 5.5+ (and I am cramming it on my size 6+ finger for now!  )
> 
> View attachment 4534221
> 
> View attachment 4534222
> 
> View attachment 4534223



❤️❤️❤️❤️ it’s so beautiful! Great choice!


----------



## bunnycat

kbell said:


> ❤️❤️❤️❤️ it’s so beautiful! Great choice!



Thank you kbell!


----------



## Compass Rose

bunnycat said:


> I wanted to share my (FINAL!- yes that's my final answer!) upgrade here with my TPF family. TPF has been a big part of my life the last 6 years, so it only makes sense to share here too!
> 
> It's been a LOOONG old road to a) find something that goes with my actual wedding band (yay!) and b) make up my mind and stop dividing my loyalties (and finances) between antique cuts and modern stones. So when I found this ring and finally figured out it was going to look great with my rarely worn wedding band, I got MrBcat's blessing and sold my other rings (and some scarves +1 purse!) to get it.
> 
> Some stats for the curious- She is a GIA graded M SI1 Old Mine Brilliant (old cuts won!) of 2.42cts measuring 8.19x8.49 in a platinum (modern) antique style setting.
> 
> The ring is currently a 5.5+ (and I am cramming it on my size 6+ finger for now!  )
> 
> View attachment 4534221
> 
> View attachment 4534222
> 
> View attachment 4534223


I am dying here.....omg......so beautiful!!!


----------



## bunnycat

Compass Rose said:


> I am dying here.....omg......so beautiful!!!



Thank you so much Compass Rose!


----------



## altigirl88

Got married yesterday! Got a thin pavé band to go with my e-ring


----------



## nycgirl79

altigirl88 said:


> View attachment 4535702
> 
> Got married yesterday! Got a thin pavé band to go with my e-ring



Lovely! Congratulations on your marriage!!


----------



## chessmont

bunnycat said:


> Thank you kindly chessmont! I’ve come to the conclusion I love cushions! Though I do still love the flowery OEC rounds and will miss my old one. I’m about a size 6-6.25 sometimes a 6.5 in the summer. (It’s a little tight on me right now but I couldn’t stand to send it for sizing yet!)


ooh tight rings really freak me out- one time I put on a wide band that was too tight and my finger started turning color like no blood flow!  I was frantically lotioning and soaping it up and thinking in a few seconds I would need to call 911!  Got the damn thing off.  I like to wear my rings loose now!  Just not loose enough to be able to shake it off my hand...


----------



## bunnycat

altigirl88 said:


> View attachment 4535702
> 
> Got married yesterday! Got a thin pavé band to go with my e-ring



Congratulations! They go beautifully together!


----------



## nycgirl79

bunnycat said:


> I wanted to share my (FINAL!- yes that's my final answer!) upgrade here with my TPF family. TPF has been a big part of my life the last 6 years, so it only makes sense to share here too!
> 
> It's been a LOOONG old road to a) find something that goes with my actual wedding band (yay!) and b) make up my mind and stop dividing my loyalties (and finances) between antique cuts and modern stones. So when I found this ring and finally figured out it was going to look great with my rarely worn wedding band, I got MrBcat's blessing and sold my other rings (and some scarves +1 purse!) to get it.
> 
> Some stats for the curious- She is a GIA graded M SI1 Old Mine Brilliant (old cuts won!) of 2.42cts measuring 8.19x8.49 in a platinum (modern) antique style setting.
> 
> The ring is currently a 5.5+ (and I am cramming it on my size 6+ finger for now!  )
> 
> View attachment 4534221
> 
> View attachment 4534222
> 
> View attachment 4534223



Beautiful!! Congratulations on a final, and perfect upgrade!


----------



## kbell

altigirl88 said:


> View attachment 4535702
> 
> Got married yesterday! Got a thin pavé band to go with my e-ring



Congrats! It’s beautiful. Wishing you a happy everlasting marriage.


----------



## bunnycat

nycgirl79 said:


> Beautiful!! Congratulations on a final, and perfect upgrade!



Thank you kindly nycgirl!


----------



## altigirl88

bunnycat said:


> Congratulations! They go beautifully together!


Thanks! Glad she has her mate, like me


----------



## lily2019

I haven’t taken a recent photo lately but here’s mine!


----------



## Julide

bunnycat said:


> I wanted to share my (FINAL!- yes that's my final answer!) upgrade here with my TPF family. TPF has been a big part of my life the last 6 years, so it only makes sense to share here too!
> 
> It's been a LOOONG old road to a) find something that goes with my actual wedding band (yay!) and b) make up my mind and stop dividing my loyalties (and finances) between antique cuts and modern stones. So when I found this ring and finally figured out it was going to look great with my rarely worn wedding band, I got MrBcat's blessing and sold my other rings (and some scarves +1 purse!) to get it.
> 
> Some stats for the curious- She is a GIA graded M SI1 Old Mine Brilliant (old cuts won!) of 2.42cts measuring 8.19x8.49 in a platinum (modern) antique style setting.
> 
> The ring is currently a 5.5+ (and I am cramming it on my size 6+ finger for now!  )
> 
> View attachment 4534221
> 
> View attachment 4534222
> 
> View attachment 4534223



Wow! Congrats Bunnycat! This matches perfectly with your bands! I would have never known they weren't an original set


----------



## bunnycat

Julide said:


> Wow! Congrats Bunnycat! This matches perfectly with your bands! I would have never known they weren't an original set



Thank you Julide! Still Over the Mooooon!


----------



## altigirl88

My set at the beach on honeymoon along with a twisted, gold-plated/sterling silver ring I added as a sort of spacer I found in a local shop


----------



## robynbenz

Unfortunately I haven’t been unable to wear my original wedding set for several years due to several hand surgeries.  Back in 2017, we thought  trying a different kind of setting might allow me to wear a wedding ring again.


I found several rings that would work and had our Jeweler design a setting that incorporated everything I liked.  We had my original diamond reset for our 25th Anniversary and then My DH had the wedding band  made for me for Christmas.


----------



## Cool Breeze

robynbenz said:


> View attachment 4537760
> 
> Unfortunately I haven’t been unable to wear my original wedding set for several years due to several hand surgeries.  Back in 2017, we thought  trying a different kind of setting might allow me to wear a wedding ring again.
> View attachment 4537769
> 
> I found several rings that would work and had our Jeweler design a setting that incorporated everything I liked.  We had my original diamond reset for our 25th Anniversary and then My DH had the wedding band  made for me for Christmas.
> View attachment 4537770


Very cool!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Celebrating our 2nd anniversary in the south of France.


----------



## kbell

robynbenz said:


> View attachment 4537760
> 
> Unfortunately I haven’t been unable to wear my original wedding set for several years due to several hand surgeries.  Back in 2017, we thought  trying a different kind of setting might allow me to wear a wedding ring again.
> View attachment 4537769
> 
> I found several rings that would work and had our Jeweler design a setting that incorporated everything I liked.  We had my original diamond reset for our 25th Anniversary and then My DH had the wedding band  made for me for Christmas.
> View attachment 4537770



Looks perfect & unique! Happy you can enjoy your beautiful diamond again.


----------



## robynbenz

kbell said:


> Looks perfect & unique! Happy you can enjoy your beautiful diamond again.


Thank You!


----------



## robynbenz

Cool Breeze said:


> Very cool!


Thank you!


----------



## Clifmar

chelseavrb said:


> My ring!


Ooh! Is this a Heidi Gibson ring?


----------



## chessmont

Clifmar said:


> Ooh! Is this a Heidi Gibson ring?


OMG love this ring!


----------



## Duessa

Not technically “mine” anymore - my boyfriend ordered this ring in for me a week ago, and since something went wrong with the order, 1) the surprise was ruined and 2) I had to ship it back immediately  ):  Now in mourning for this lovely piece


----------



## simona monica

Duessa said:


> Not technically “mine” anymore - my boyfriend ordered this ring in for me a week ago, and since something went wrong with the order, 1) the surprise was ruined and 2) I had to ship it back immediately  ):  Now in mourning for this lovely piece
> View attachment 4561613


Indeed the ring is beautiful, classy, elegant and it suits you very well. Hopefully something could be done)


----------



## kbell

Duessa said:


> Not technically “mine” anymore - my boyfriend ordered this ring in for me a week ago, and since something went wrong with the order, 1) the surprise was ruined and 2) I had to ship it back immediately  ):  Now in mourning for this lovely piece
> View attachment 4561613



I’m sorry about the order issues. Hopefully you get your gorgeous ring back soon! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## pinky7129

Engaged 10/13/19!


----------



## kbell

pinky7129 said:


> Engaged 10/13/19!
> 
> View attachment 4606666



Congratulations! Beautiful ring


----------



## Havanese 28

altigirl88 said:


> View attachment 4535702
> 
> Got married yesterday! Got a thin pavé band to go with my e-ring


It’s beautiful, elegant and just looks so gorgeous on your finger.  Congratulations on you marriage!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oh I missed this thread and looking at everyone’s gorgeous jewelry.


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

Engaged 11/29/19 and getting married 11/28/20!  Love my ring so much!


----------



## altigirl88

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> Engaged 11/29/19 and getting married 11/28/20!  Love my ring so much!


Diamonds are a girl's best friend!


----------



## kbell

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> Engaged 11/29/19 and getting married 11/28/20!  Love my ring so much!



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Tempo

Took quite a while to get one! (Yes, a husband, for sure. What did you think?)


----------



## michellem

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> Engaged 11/29/19 and getting married 11/28/20!  Love my ring so much!


Congrats! Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## CherylG

Here is my E ring with wedding and anniversary bands...

Marquise halo in rose gold


----------



## altigirl88

CherylG said:


> Here is my E ring with wedding and anniversary bands...
> 
> Marquise halo in rose gold
> 
> Simply gorgeous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619733


----------



## TXLVlove

CherylG said:


> Here is my E ring with wedding and anniversary bands...
> 
> Marquise halo in rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619733


Your set is really pretty!


----------



## Tempo

In between are 15 years! 15 years to go from Economy to Business Class, so to say. I think I´ll never fly First!


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

Tempo said:


> In between are 15 years! 15 years to go from Economy to Business Class, so to say. I think I´ll never fly First!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621624


Wow, that thing is huge!  So gorgeous!


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> In between are 15 years! 15 years to go from Economy to Business Class, so to say. I think I´ll never fly First!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621624


Amazing.  You definitely need the bigger studs


----------



## cafecreme15

Tempo said:


> In between are 15 years! 15 years to go from Economy to Business Class, so to say. I think I´ll never fly First!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621624


Wow! Not that your first set was anything to sneeze at either! Congrats on the major upgrade!


----------



## Solday

Tempo said:


> In between are 15 years! 15 years to go from Economy to Business Class, so to say. I think I´ll never fly First!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621624



Gorgeous upgrade! Would you mind sharing the specs?


----------



## altigirl88

Tempo said:


> In between are 15 years! 15 years to go from Economy to Business Class, so to say. I think I´ll never fly First!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621624


I’ll take the one on the right, please and thank you, lol. I love it, too!


----------



## bisousx

Tempo said:


> In between are 15 years! 15 years to go from Economy to Business Class, so to say. I think I´ll never fly First!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621624



your caption made me smile. Congrats!!!


----------



## Tempo

Solday said:


> Gorgeous upgrade! Would you mind sharing the specs?


Here are the specs:
E ring solitaire: 7.15ct H vvs1 triple exc.
Wedding band: 9.2ctw H vs1


----------



## rp4000

[emoji847]


----------



## English1221

Mine! E-ring and wedding ring


----------



## Solday

Hi ladies,
I wonder about the insurance of your rings. Do you need to have a separate insurance for the e-ring? I live in Stockholm, Sweden and I have to have a separate insurance for my e-ring that covers only up to appr 60 000$ And the insurance cost is ok.
If I want to buy a more expensive ring and I want it of course the insurance will be then around 5% of the ring’s value per year.
How is it in U.S.?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Solday said:


> Hi ladies,
> I wonder about the insurance of your rings. Do you need to have a separate insurance for the e-ring? I live in Stockholm, Sweden and I have to have a separate insurance for my e-ring that covers only up to appr 60 000$ And the insurance cost is ok.
> If I want to buy a more expensive ring and I want it of course the insurance will be then around 5% of the ring’s value per year.
> How is it in U.S.?


You may want to start a thread asking that question. This thread is about sharing your proposal and posting a picture of your engagement ring.


----------



## Tempo

Solday said:


> Hi ladies,
> I wonder about the insurance of your rings. Do you need to have a separate insurance for the e-ring? I live in Stockholm, Sweden and I have to have a separate insurance for my e-ring that covers only up to appr 60 000$ And the insurance cost is ok.
> If I want to buy a more expensive ring and I want it of course the insurance will be then around 5% of the ring’s value per year.
> How is it in U.S.?


May I ask you, what does your insurance cover?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!  There's a thread (or more than 1) about insuring our jewelry. That's off topic for this thread, please stay on topic an run a quick search for insuring jewelry.


----------



## Emes

Been watching this thread for years, so happy to finally contribute! Engaged since November, couldn’t be more excited my dream guy promised me forever with my dream ring! Loving everyone’s rings as well!


----------



## kbell

Emes said:


> Been watching this thread for years, so happy to finally contribute! Engaged since November, couldn’t be more excited my dream guy promised me forever with my dream ring! Loving everyone’s rings as well!
> View attachment 4646361
> View attachment 4646362
> View attachment 4646364


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Beautiful ring, @Emes


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful rings, congrats ladies!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Beautiful ring @Emes! Congratulations!!!


----------



## nycgirl79

Emes said:


> Been watching this thread for years, so happy to finally contribute! Engaged since November, couldn’t be more excited my dream guy promised me forever with my dream ring! Loving everyone’s rings as well!
> View attachment 4646361
> View attachment 4646362
> View attachment 4646364




Beautiful! Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Tempo said:


> In between are 15 years! 15 years to go from Economy to Business Class, so to say. I think I´ll never fly First!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621624


Gorgeous!


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Something different form the norm
> Gucci 18ct Icon Ring Y/G
> 9.15ct Blue Topaz Heart Cut Dia W/G


Upgrade from Gucci to a Cartier Love ring in Rose Gold.


----------



## jtc103

The first one is my wedding set...we're going 10 years in October! 10-30-20

The 2nd and 3rd are pics of the pink diamond ring that we bought when my daughter was born to give to her (not sure yet if as a debutante or as an engagement ring).


----------



## Stephie2800

Beautiful rings, ladies.

I just had my engagement ring reset into a halo and I absolutely love it.

Here is my before and after pics:


----------



## FunBagz

FunBagz said:


> Upgraded my upgrade.  2.73ct (9.03mm) GIA ExExEx G VS2. Ring is size 5.75.
> View attachment 4670261


Ooops...trying again...
2.73ct (9.03mm) GIA ExExEx G VS2. Ring is size 5.75.


----------



## kbell

FunBagz said:


> Ooops...trying again...
> 2.73ct (9.03mm) GIA ExExEx G VS2. Ring is size 5.75.
> View attachment 4670264


Beautiful! I just love a classic round solitaire.


----------



## FunBagz

kbell said:


> Beautiful! I just love a classic round solitaire.



Thank you @kbell ! I really admire other shapes on other people, but round is definitely for me.


----------



## Cool Breeze

FunBagz said:


> Ooops...trying again...
> 2.73ct (9.03mm) GIA ExExEx G VS2. Ring is size 5.75.
> View attachment 4670264


Simply stunning!  Wear it in good health


----------



## cafecreme15

FunBagz said:


> Ooops...trying again...
> 2.73ct (9.03mm) GIA ExExEx G VS2. Ring is size 5.75.
> View attachment 4670264


Everything about this is perfection!


----------



## FunBagz

Thank you, @Cool Breeze and @cafecreme15 .  I woke up in a panic thinking it was too big and that I should go down a bit is size, but after wearing her today I am sure that was just a moment of temporary insanity


----------



## cafecreme15

FunBagz said:


> Thank you, @Cool Breeze and @cafecreme15 .  I woke up in a panic thinking it was too big and that I should go down a bit is size, but after wearing her today I am sure that was just a moment of temporary insanity


Omg do NOT even think twice! It's gorgeous, and diamond shrinkage is a real thing!


----------



## michellem

FunBagz said:


> Ooops...trying again...
> 2.73ct (9.03mm) GIA ExExEx G VS2. Ring is size 5.75.
> View attachment 4670264


Beautiful!!


----------



## Tempo

Just added a YG half memory ring to my wedding set. In my next life l‘d like to have longer fingers! lol


----------



## cafecreme15

Tempo said:


> Just added a YG half memory ring to my wedding set. In my next life l‘d like to have longer fingers! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673070


Wow!! This is some stack


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> Just added a YG half memory ring to my wedding set. In my next life l‘d like to have longer fingers! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673070


Fantastic diamond collection!!! Wear them in good health


----------



## meluvs2shop

FunBagz said:


> Ooops...trying again...
> 2.73ct (9.03mm) GIA ExExEx G VS2. Ring is size 5.75.
> View attachment 4670264


Love this! Love solitaires. Can you tell me about your wedding bands too. Where are they from? They go perfectly with your ER.


----------



## FunBagz

meluvs2shop said:


> Love this! Love solitaires. Can you tell me about your wedding bands too. Where are they from? They go perfectly with your ER.



Thank you so much!  I love seeing all different types of e-rings on others, but I gravitate towards solitaires.  They just make me swoon.  My thinner band is the 1/2 ctw Riviera eternity band from Blue Nile.  Surprisingly sparkly.  The larger one is a custom 7 stone band.  It was inspired by the Tiffany Embrace, but I wanted something in between the .57 ctw size Embrace and the .91 ctw size Embrace and I wanted it to sit as low as possible, so I had the band made with no airline and custom sized the diamonds (.12 ct. each/.84 ctw/3.2 mm wide).


----------



## jaskg144

So glad I found this thread. Love looking at all the amazing engagement rings  

All I know about my ring is that the centre stone is 1.7ct, and the whole ring adds up to about 2.5. I was dead set on wanting a pear shaped halo, and he chose well  completely in love with it.


----------



## 100700

Love my engagement ring  it’s 1.71 ct


----------



## michellem

100700 said:


> View attachment 4684610
> View attachment 4684611
> View attachment 4684612
> 
> 
> Love my engagement ring  it’s 1.71 ct


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## 100700

michellem said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Canturi lover

100700 said:


> View attachment 4684610
> View attachment 4684611
> View attachment 4684612
> 
> 
> Love my engagement ring  it’s 1.71 ct


Very beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Anna2809AT

I love yellow gold. So my only request was that the ring would be in yellow gold. He chose bicolor, because he didn't want the stone to reflect yellow color from underneath. I really love it. The setting is almost invisible and makes it look like the stone is floating.


----------



## 100700

Canturi lover said:


> Very beautiful. Congratulations!


Thank you dear (⁎⁍̴̛ᴗ⁍̴̛⁎)


----------



## michellem

Anna2809AT said:


> View attachment 4685109
> 
> 
> I love yellow gold. So my only request was that the ring would be in yellow gold. He chose bicolor, because he didn't want the stone to reflect yellow color from underneath. I really love it. The setting is almost invisible and makes it look like the stone is floating.


It’s beautiful; congratulations!


----------



## littleblackbag

Anna2809AT said:


> View attachment 4685109
> 
> 
> I love yellow gold. So my only request was that the ring would be in yellow gold. He chose bicolor, because he didn't want the stone to reflect yellow color from underneath. I really love it. The setting is almost invisible and makes it look like the stone is floating.


That is stunning, I love it!


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Anna2809AT said:


> View attachment 4685109
> 
> 
> I love yellow gold. So my only request was that the ring would be in yellow gold. He chose bicolor, because he didn't want the stone to reflect yellow color from underneath. I really love it. The setting is almost invisible and makes it look like the stone is floating.



That’s a gorgeous ring. Congratulations! Do you mind me asking about the stone and size please? I’ve been so tempted to search for a new ring lately but I can’t decide on size. Your ring looks a gorgeous size.


----------



## pinky7129

Just married!


----------



## Tempo

Can‘t stop staring at (...and sharing - lol) my wedding stack!


----------



## kbell

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 4690576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just married!


Congratulations!!


----------



## pfaeria

Totally in love with my wedding set, an emerald cut diamond and Cartier trinity ring!


----------



## michellem

Adcadcadcadc13 said:


> Just engaged!!


Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Adcadcadcadc13

michellem said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations!


Thanks


----------



## kbell

Adcadcadcadc13 said:


> Just engaged!!


Beautiful congrats!!


----------



## Venessa84

Adding my upgrade as we’ll be celebrating our 10 year wedding anniversary later this year. We went in to look at tennis bracelets and ended up trying on engagement rings...
	

		
			
		

		
	





1.8 CT, J, VS2 center stone, excellent cut, no fluorescence, GIA certified 
2.75 CT eternity band, 17 diamonds, all G, VS2
4.55 TCW 
Set in platinum 

My last diamond was G colored and in comparison I could not see any color difference which I was quite surprised how colorless this J colored diamond is.

I forgot how fun it is to try on diamonds. DH wanted me to go bigger but I want something I can wear all the time and everyday. The only time it’ll come off is when I workout.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Venessa84 said:


> Adding my upgrade as we’ll be celebrating our 10 year wedding anniversary later this year. We went in to look at tennis bracelets and ended up trying on engagement rings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694881
> View attachment 4694883
> View attachment 4694884
> 
> 1.8 CT, J, VS2 center stone, excellent cut, no fluorescence, GIA certified
> 2.75 CT eternity band, 17 diamonds, all G, VS2
> 4.55 TCW
> Set in platinum
> 
> My last diamond was G colored and in comparison I could not see any color difference which I was quite surprised how colorless this J colored diamond is.
> 
> I forgot how fun it is to try on diamonds. DH wanted me to go bigger but I want something I can wear all the time and everyday. The only time it’ll come off is when I workout.



Beautiful! [emoji175] Congratulations on 10 years.


----------



## Venessa84

stylistbydesign said:


> Beautiful! [emoji175] Congratulations on 10 years.



Thank you lady!!


----------



## kbell

Venessa84 said:


> Adding my upgrade as we’ll be celebrating our 10 year wedding anniversary later this year. We went in to look at tennis bracelets and ended up trying on engagement rings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694881
> View attachment 4694883
> View attachment 4694884
> 
> 1.8 CT, J, VS2 center stone, excellent cut, no fluorescence, GIA certified
> 2.75 CT eternity band, 17 diamonds, all G, VS2
> 4.55 TCW
> Set in platinum
> 
> My last diamond was G colored and in comparison I could not see any color difference which I was quite surprised how colorless this J colored diamond is.
> 
> I forgot how fun it is to try on diamonds. DH wanted me to go bigger but I want something I can wear all the time and everyday. The only time it’ll come off is when I workout.


Congrats it’s beautiful!! Love it. 

My current ring is J VS2 also. I had a G from my X husband & my J is so much prettier & sparklier! Before I had the diamond set I could see color from the bottom. Now that it’s set no one ever looks at it from that angle & it faces up so white. 

Happy Early 10 Year Anniversary!!


----------



## Venessa84

kbell said:


> Congrats it’s beautiful!! Love it.
> 
> My current ring is J VS2 also. I had a G from my X husband & my J is so much prettier & sparklier! Before I had the diamond set I could see color from the bottom. Now that it’s set no one ever looks at it from that angle & it faces up so white.
> 
> Happy Early 10 Year Anniversary!!



Yea this one is just a prettier diamond then my last. I’m wondering if it’s because my last ring was princess cut and I thought I was going to go for another princess cut but just a little bigger. But the round in comparison was just better looking. I can’t see any color from any angle so I’m happy with it.

Thank you for the kind words!!


----------



## nycgirl79

Venessa84 said:


> Adding my upgrade as we’ll be celebrating our 10 year wedding anniversary later this year. We went in to look at tennis bracelets and ended up trying on engagement rings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694881
> View attachment 4694883
> View attachment 4694884
> 
> 1.8 CT, J, VS2 center stone, excellent cut, no fluorescence, GIA certified
> 2.75 CT eternity band, 17 diamonds, all G, VS2
> 4.55 TCW
> Set in platinum
> 
> My last diamond was G colored and in comparison I could not see any color difference which I was quite surprised how colorless this J colored diamond is.
> 
> I forgot how fun it is to try on diamonds. DH wanted me to go bigger but I want something I can wear all the time and everyday. The only time it’ll come off is when I workout.



Gorgeous set! Congratulations on a milestone anniversary!
Love the pop of color that your sapphire band adds...I’m a September baby, so I’ve been looking for something similar.


----------



## Venessa84

nycgirl79 said:


> Gorgeous set! Congratulations on a milestone anniversary!
> Love the pop of color that your sapphire band adds...I’m a September baby, so I’ve been looking for something similar.



Thank you! I’m very happy with it. We were married in September and I’ve always loved blue sapphires. It was a nice push present from my DH after having our first.


----------



## Caisah

My engagement ring:


----------



## kbell

Caisah said:


> My engagement ring:


Beautiful! I love the older cuts.


----------



## michellem

Caisah said:


> My engagement ring:


It’s beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

Caisah said:


> My engagement ring:


Love the setting, love the cut, and it looks amazing on your hand.  Best wishes!


----------



## Venessa84

Caisah said:


> My engagement ring:



Simply beautiful!


----------



## Caisah

kbell said:


> Beautiful! I love the older cuts.



Thank you! They are so romantic imo .



michellem said:


> It’s beautiful!



Thank you!



leechiyong said:


> Love the setting, love the cut, and it looks amazing on your hand.  Best wishes!



Aaaw how kind of you! Thanks!



Venessa84 said:


> Simply beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## nycgirl79

Caisah said:


> My engagement ring:



Beautiful!
Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I don’t have an engagement ring anymore, lolz! Happily single!


----------



## kbell

coachlover1000 said:


> I don’t have an engagement ring anymore, lolz! Happily single!


If you’re happy that’s all that matters!! I’m happy you’re happy. There are some seriously gorgeous right hand rings. I was considering turning my ering into one because being trapped indefinitely with my fiancé & mom is driving me batty!! LOL


----------



## Hurrem1001

kbell said:


> If you’re happy that’s all that matters!! I’m happy you’re happy. There are some seriously gorgeous right hand rings. I was considering turning my ering into one because being trapped indefinitely with my fiancé & mom is driving me batty!! LOL



For me, once bitten, twice shy. My ex-husband absolutely devastated me, and it took me a long time to get over him. That was eight years ago. I’m now in my late forties, and I’m finally at a place where I can call myself happy for the first time in a very long time. I no longer have my old engagement ring, I sold it.
Having said all that depressing stuff (sorry, not trying to deliberately depress you), I wish you all the happiness in the world with your fiancé (even if he drives you as crazy as your mum does, lol!). I know what it’s like with mums driving you batsh*t crazy. I love my mum sooooo much, but she drives me up the bloody wall a lot of the time, lmao! I do actually have some lovely rings that I wear on my left and my right hand...I refused to sell all my jewellery, though I sold a large portion of it.


----------



## Caisah

nycgirl79 said:


> Beautiful!
> Congratulations on your engagement!



Thank you.


----------



## Solday

my uppgrade I’ve just got it from my DH on our 5 year wedding anniversary which is today!
He did very good
sorry for my swollen hands, I’m 8- months pregnant.


----------



## kbell

Solday said:


> View attachment 4701543
> 
> my uppgrade I’ve just got it from my DH on our 5 year wedding anniversary which is today!
> He did very good


It’s beautiful & looks perfect on your hand - enjoy!


----------



## Solday

kbell said:


> It’s beautiful & looks perfect on your hand - enjoy!



thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Venessa84

Solday said:


> View attachment 4701543
> 
> my uppgrade I’ve just got it from my DH on our 5 year wedding anniversary which is today!
> He did very good
> sorry for my swollen hands, I’m 8- months pregnant.



Gorgeous! And congrats the anniversary and upcoming baby!!


----------



## Pevi

Solday said:


> View attachment 4701543
> 
> my uppgrade I’ve just got it from my DH on our 5 year wedding anniversary which is today!
> He did very good
> sorry for my swollen hands, I’m 8- months pregnant.


That ring is stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Solday

Venessa84 said:


> Gorgeous! And congrats the anniversary and upcoming baby!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## Solday

Pevi said:


> That ring is stunning. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tempo said:


> Just added a YG half memory ring to my wedding set. In my next life l‘d like to have longer fingers! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673070


Do you use a thin spacer at all between all your beauties?


----------



## songofthesea

sorry for the wrinkly hand-washing the
 9473727171817 times a day. Anniversary band with old mine cut family heirloom 2.25 carats.


----------



## Venessa84

songofthesea said:


> View attachment 4703071
> 
> 
> sorry for the wrinkly hand-washing the
> 9473727171817 times a day. Anniversary band with old mine cut family heirloom 2.25 carats.



Gorgeous set!


----------



## Tempo

meluvs2shop said:


> Do you use a thin spacer at all between all your beauties?


No, I do’nt. The solitaire sits so high that the memory rings fit underneath. No spacer needed.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi all,

Staying at home but this modest set of mine always makes me smile


----------



## Gourmetgal

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Staying at home but this modest set of mine always makes me smile
> 
> View attachment 4704630


Pretty shaped heart diamond.


----------



## Venessa84

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Staying at home but this modest set of mine always makes me smile
> 
> View attachment 4704630



I always loved a heart shaped diamond engagement ring. Yours looks so pretty!


----------



## simurgh

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Staying at home but this modest set of mine always makes me smile
> 
> View attachment 4704630


What a beautiful heart!!


----------



## Tomsmom

songofthesea said:


> View attachment 4703071
> 
> 
> sorry for the wrinkly hand-washing the
> 9473727171817 times a day. Anniversary band with old mine cut family heirloom 2.25 carats.


Your ring combo is gorgeous!  And I think we all have the same hands!


----------



## Tomsmom

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Staying at home but this modest set of mine always makes me smile
> 
> View attachment 4704630




Beautiful!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Love hearts! Beautiful set @Bunny_in_Love!


----------



## beautymagpie

I've changed things around over the years. We've been together since we were teens so will have known each other for 24 yrs next month, married for 10. The big band is my original eg so anything I upgrade or change to has to go with that. It's the one I'm most attached to but it doesn't necessarily go with everything because it's raised.

It's .50ct, the solitaire is Princess cut and just over 1.5ct, SI1 and E colour I think. The thinner lower band is maybe around 0.2ct, it was a gift so I'm not sure entirely. I've got a thin curved platinum band I sometimes switch it up with.

The princess cut is not as eye clean as I'd like in reality. You live and learn. But flaws are part of life aren't they.





I'm really tempted by an oval low stone but I have a 5ct morganite with diamonds that I don't wear enough so I should perhaps wear that more first!


----------



## Venessa84

beautymagpie said:


> I've changed things around over the years. We've been together since we were teens so will have known each other for 24 yrs next month, married for 10. The big band is my original eg so anything I upgrade or change to has to go with that. It's the one I'm most attached to but it doesn't necessarily go with everything because it's raised.
> 
> It's .50ct, the solitaire is Princess cut and just over 1.5ct, SI1 and E colour I think. The thinner lower band is maybe around 0.2ct, it was a gift so I'm not sure entirely. I've got a thin curved platinum band I sometimes switch it up with.
> 
> The princess cut is not as eye clean as I'd like in reality. You live and learn. But flaws are part of life aren't they.
> View attachment 4712190
> View attachment 4712191
> View attachment 4712192
> 
> 
> I'm really tempted by an oval low stone but I have a 5ct morganite with diamonds that I don't wear enough so I should perhaps wear that more first!



Always loved the princess cut and every once in a while I miss mine. Beautiful set!


----------



## beautymagpie

Venessa84 said:


> Always loved the princess cut and every once in a while I miss mine. Beautiful set!



Thanks! I go back and forth on the princess cut every now and again depending on how the light hits it but I am ‘heavy handed’ (clumsy) and it’s survived a few years with daily wear which probably says a lot for it.


----------



## Miss CC

jasmynh1 said:


> So glad I found this thread. Love looking at all the amazing engagement rings
> 
> All I know about my ring is that the centre stone is 1.7ct, and the whole ring adds up to about 2.5. I was dead set on wanting a pear shaped halo, and he chose well  completely in love with it.


 beautiful congrats!


----------



## gwendo25

I have redesigned my rings many times  over the years. I go back and forth between these  rings. 1.5 ct princess cut diamond SI1 F colour, surrounded by pink diamonds. Also princess .85 ct SI1 G colour Canadian Diamond surrounded by white diamonds with 2 yellow gold bands.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and 
of course classic round diamond halo ring.


----------



## gwendo25

TraceySH said:


> Thank you so much  !!! This made me think. So, I THRIVE on choice. I have huge collections of everything I own and use, handbags, shoes (all categories), coats, jeans, gym clothes, every color of every single Tom Ford cosmetic, 100 perfumes, that kind of thing. I love it! It gives my otherwise exacting, mathematical, extremely meticulously organized mind a break, and allows me to flex some creative muscle? I love stepping up to the plate of the day saying, hmmm, what combo of everything here will be fun? It just gives my days some sparkle. So these rings are part of that, all so different, all sort of interchangeable. I am ordering another band in rose gold with oval white diamonds. I think that should do it for now. But bottom line is I think I really like choice and change? (I've moved like 25 times in my life just for a new experience if that says anything ).
> 
> I did just get the emerald cut yesterday. It took 6 weeks, and I traded another one for that one. Here are a couple of pics of that setting (this is what I am primarily getting the rose gold oval band for, but it will go with other things of course)...and then the cognac setting w/ rose gold which is kind of interesting...


Love the emerald cut!


----------



## Staci_W

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Staying at home but this modest set of mine always makes me smile
> 
> View attachment 4704630


I love your stack. It's so pretty all together.


----------



## shoemetheworld

Married in 2018 but just wanted to share my ring set. Still brings me joy when I look at it.


----------



## Passerine123

shoemetheworld said:


> Married in 2018 but just wanted to share my ring set. Still brings me joy when I look at it.
> 
> View attachment 4726002
> 
> View attachment 4726003


What a pretty combination!


----------



## shoemetheworld

Passerine123 said:


> What a pretty combination!



Thank you! The hubby did very well.


----------



## michellem

shoemetheworld said:


> Married in 2018 but just wanted to share my ring set. Still brings me joy when I look at it.
> 
> View attachment 4726002
> 
> View attachment 4726003


It’s beautiful!


----------



## shoemetheworld

michellem said:


> It’s beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## nycgirl79

shoemetheworld said:


> Married in 2018 but just wanted to share my ring set. Still brings me joy when I look at it.
> 
> View attachment 4726002
> 
> View attachment 4726003



Lovely set!


----------



## gwendo25

Emerald cut diamond purchased on preloved site, love the Art Deco style and history!


----------



## Compass Rose

gwendo25 said:


> Emerald cut diamond purchased on preloved site, love the Art Deco style and history!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733402


I love this because I have a halo ring and I am kinda getting tired of the thinness of my band and am gravitating more to something like yours....it's beautiful!


----------



## gwendo25

Compass Rose said:


> I love this because I have a halo ring and I am kinda getting tired of the thinness of my band and am gravitating more to something like yours....it's beautiful!


 Thank you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## MaseratiMomma

Thought I would share the Bride’s view & show the secret side diamonds.


----------



## songofthesea

I posted a few weeks ago that the diamond I was wearing was a family heirloom. It belonged to my MIL who passed from the virus. My husband reset it and said “thank you for being a good DIL”. It arrived today!


----------



## sgj99

songofthesea said:


> I posted a few weeks ago that the diamond I was wearing was a family heirloom. It belonged to my MIL who passed from the virus. My husband reset it and said “thank you for being a good DIL”. It arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746663


Gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

songofthesea said:


> I posted a few weeks ago that the diamond I was wearing was a family heirloom. It belonged to my MIL who passed from the virus. My husband reset it and said “thank you for being a good DIL”. It arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746663



Gorgeous ring! And clearly you’re an awesome person!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Serious upgrade 1.85 carat Cornflower Natural   Sapphire +1 carat diamonds 18ct white Gold.


----------



## *Jenn*

posting here to remember to come back with a ring pic!
i took it off last week bc i knocked it on a shelf and it cut into my finger.
i need to polish the set and put it back on!

from memory, 1.7 ct cushion cut with 0.3ct pave diamonds around the band
plus i have two custom pave diamond bands. one is a wedding ring, one is a 1 yr anniversary gift, unsure of the carat weight on those.
the wedding band came with the engagement ring, and hubby had the second band custom made to match it exactly


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> posting here to remember to come back with a ring pic!
> i took it off last week bc i knocked it on a shelf and it cut into my finger.
> i need to polish the set and put it back on!
> 
> from memory, 1.7 ct cushion cut with 0.3ct pave diamonds around the band
> plus i have two custom pave diamond bands. one is a wedding ring, one is a 1 yr anniversary gift, unsure of the carat weight on those.
> the wedding band came with the engagement ring, and hubby had the second band custom made to match it exactly




please excuse my knuckle hair 
directly from the listing from when we purchased:
1.7ct Cushion Modified Brilliant cut diamond, Clarity - VS2, Color - J.
The diamond sits on white gold band with diamonds on the shoulders, totaling .25ct, making the entire engagement ring a total of 1.95ct.


----------



## gwendo25

Decided to layer up my pear shape halo ring.


----------



## karylicious

My 20th wedding anniversary upgrade


----------



## cards21

Reset of my original ering. 1.03 carat princess with 1 carat halo and 1/2 bands on each side. Size 5.75


----------



## Angel Marie

Beautiful rings, ladies, Here's mine!

The first is my original set and the second was my upgrade. I wear the original when I want to put some color to my wardrobe!


----------



## Angel Marie

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4749258
> View attachment 4749257
> View attachment 4749260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious upgrade 1.85 carat Cornflower Natural   Sapphire +1 carat diamonds 18ct white Gold.


That is beautiful!


----------



## J.A.N.

Angel Marie said:


> That is beautiful!


Thank you. Its even more sunning irl. Cant stop staring at it.


----------



## beastofthefields

Here's my set of 3


----------



## Oni_

Here is mine!


----------



## LexLV

Was able to get a manicure yesterday, so strange to have nail polish again! 

3.01 carat radiant center stone with 0.5 carat trapezoid side stones


----------



## I love them all

Here are 2 variations i wear with my engagement ring. Excuse the old hands. lol. Been married 29 years.


----------



## liliBuo

I love them all said:


> Here are 2 variations i wear with my engagement ring. Excuse the old hands. lol. Been married 29 years.
> 
> View attachment 4775731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775733


Beautiful ring, hands and lasting love


----------



## Diva_k3000

My ring is dainty but fiery just like me!  I’ve never been a ring person and would rather spend more money on almost any other piece of jewelry tbh, but my wedding set is the only rings I wear on a regular basis my entire life.  I love it so much, even if it is on the small side by American standards at just over a half carat. (The wedding band is also about a half carat tw).  I was still in law school when we picked it out together and we were both B R O K E.


----------



## Tempo

Ladies this is maybe one of the reasons why I became a sun worshiper. Isn‘t it amazing what effect sunlight has on our little sparklers? Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> Ladies this is maybe one of the reasons why I became a sun worshiper. Isn‘t it amazing what effect sunlight has on our little sparklers? Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4777001


Magnificent!  What rings do you wear on your right hand?  They must be spectacular, too


----------



## guccilover21

Anniversary upgrade. I love it so much!


----------



## I love them all

liliBuo said:


> Beautiful ring, hands and lasting love


Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Tempo

Cool Breeze said:


> Magnificent!  What rings do you wear on your right hand?  They must be spectacular, too


No sorry, I have to disappoint you. I am right-handed and therefore prefer to wear my rings on my left hand. If I ever wear a ring on my right hand I usually choose simpler models that can withstand the daily stress. My prefered one is a Piaget Possession Bande Ring.


----------



## sammytheMUA

I’ve been snacking way too much during quarantine so I’m in the process of getting my engagement ring reset. Bigger size and different setting to sit flush with my new 4 carat eternity band.


----------



## Elaria




----------



## sundreamer

My rose gold solitaire is just over a carat.


----------



## Lover Girl

sbuxaddict said:


> Been stalking this for years. Finally able to contribute ❤
> 
> View attachment 4414931
> 
> View attachment 4414938
> 
> 
> Also wanted to share a quick story. We chose the diamond together because we wanted to share the process. I was between a gorgeous round and this emerald. The fiancé (eep!) loved the round because of the sparkle but I thought it was maybe a little too much for me. I was also nervous about the price of the emerald since it was slightly out of budget. I debated for 2 hours in the store - he is an incredibly patient man once we decide on the emerald cut and we received the GIA report, the date on the paper turned out to be his birthday! It could not have been more perfect.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



I have been stalking this forum too... I soon will be able to post my ER pic. We decided to go for an emerald- and yours looks absolutely gorgeous. Emeralds are timeless and I also felt for my lifestyle a RB may be too much "sparkle" for everyday wear. 
May I ask the dimensions of this stunning piece on your hand? It looks beautiful!


----------



## gwendo25

Lover Girl said:


> I have been stalking this forum too... I soon will be able to post my ER pic. We decided to go for an emerald- and yours looks absolutely gorgeous. Emeralds are timeless and I also felt for my lifestyle a RB may be too much "sparkle" for everyday wear.
> May I ask the dimensions of this stunning piece on your hand? It looks beautiful!


I also love the fancy shapes.  I purchased this one preloved.


----------



## Lover Girl

Lover Girl said:


> I have been stalking this forum too... I soon will be able to post my ER pic. We decided to go for an emerald- and yours looks absolutely gorgeous. Emeralds are timeless and I also felt for my lifestyle a RB may be too much "sparkle" for everyday wear.
> May I ask the dimensions of this stunning piece on your hand? It looks beautiful!



Well, my ring came early since the place we wanted to go has been shut down.
I love seeing all the beautiful rings here, everyone has precious, darling rings 

..Here she is in all her glory!


----------



## mrsirrgang

Grateful..in love & still in shock. He proposed June 18th. 3.5 fancy yellow vvs1


----------



## mrsirrgang

Venessa84 said:


> Adding my upgrade as we’ll be celebrating our 10 year wedding anniversary later this year. We went in to look at tennis bracelets and ended up trying on engagement rings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694881
> View attachment 4694883
> View attachment 4694884
> 
> 1.8 CT, J, VS2 center stone, excellent cut, no fluorescence, GIA certified
> 2.75 CT eternity band, 17 diamonds, all G, VS2
> 4.55 TCW
> Set in platinum
> 
> My last diamond was G colored and in comparison I could not see any color difference which I was quite surprised how colorless this J colored diamond is.
> 
> I forgot how fun it is to try on diamonds. DH wanted me to go bigger but I want something I can wear all the time and everyday. The only time it’ll come off is when I workout.


So pretty  Do you sleep & shower w/ your rings? I want too but I’m afraid.


----------



## Canturi lover

mrsirrgang said:


> Grateful..in love & still in shock. He proposed June 18th. 3.5 fancy yellow vvs1
> View attachment 4802054
> View attachment 4802055


Congratulations!! Your ring is sensational


----------



## Venessa84

mrsirrgang said:


> So pretty  Do you sleep & shower w/ your rings? I want too but I’m afraid.


Thank you and I do! And I’ve had no issues with them. Just get the prongs checked a couple of times a year and you should be good to go.


----------



## Venessa84

mrsirrgang said:


> Grateful..in love & still in shock. He proposed June 18th. 3.5 fancy yellow vvs1
> View attachment 4802054
> View attachment 4802055



So exciting! Congratulations!! Your ring is gorgeous! Love the nail color too.


----------



## skyqueen

mrsirrgang said:


> Grateful..in love & still in shock. He proposed June 18th. 3.5 fancy yellow vvs1
> View attachment 4802054
> View attachment 4802055


Just gorgeous...I love the cut and setting


----------



## Swanky

Congrats, beautiful, PERFECT with your gorgeous skin tone!! 

My jeweler told me not to ever shower in jewelry, due to water hardness and soap scum build up.  Said ideal not to sleep in it as well for obvious prong weakness issues, especially earrings, but I still do once in a while anyhow lol, especially right after I got engaged.
But I never shower in it!



mrsirrgang said:


> Grateful..in love & still in shock. He proposed June 18th. 3.5 fancy yellow vvs1
> View attachment 4802054
> View attachment 4802055


----------



## mrsirrgang

Swanky said:


> Congrats, beautiful, PERFECT with your gorgeous skin tone!!
> 
> My jeweler told me not to ever shower in jewelry, due to water hardness and soap scum build up.  Said ideal not to sleep in it as well for obvious prong weakness issues, especially earrings, but I still do once in a while anyhow lol, especially right after I got engaged.
> But I never shower in it!


Thank you!!! 
I asked my future hubby last night & he said no. 
So I'll take it off for showering & whatever may be damaging... I think he cherishes her as much as I do 
He demanded we get a canary because of my skin tone. (He's the opposite of me) 
But when I saw the ring I instantly knew we were indeed the same 
Thank you again!!


----------



## gwendo25

My fancy pear shape with bezel-set semi eternity and matching full eternity ring.


----------



## Lover Girl

gwendo25 said:


> My fancy pear shape with bezel-set semi eternity and matching full eternity ring.
> 
> View attachment 4807110


Wow oh wowzers! Gorge set!


----------



## gwendo25

Lover Girl said:


> Wow oh wowzers! Gorge set!


Thank you!


----------



## Maryjfly

Tahni said:


> Here's my sapphire engagement ring. It's white gold with an emerald cut sapphire, surrounded by smaller light blue sapphires and with diamonds on the very narrow band. It's very unusual!
> 
> What do you think of it? I'm considering altering it to make it more practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it though. I didn't want a diamond as the centre stone as sapphires have more personal meaning to me


Its absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Lover of Luxury

Got engaged in June of this year!


----------



## early bird

abg12 said:


> View attachment 4444839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCW around 11 ct. Main diamond is 7.39 ct.


OMG!!!!!! What a rock!!!!! You must be a millionaire!


----------



## missD

Adding my Asscher solitaire again since Joann’s Fabrics has such nice fake flowers.


View attachment 4820813


View attachment 4820812


----------



## missD




----------



## Lover Girl

missD said:


> View attachment 4820819


It's stunning!!


----------



## abg12

early bird said:


> OMG!!!!!! What a rock!!!!! You must be a millionaire!


Thank you. I’m a lucky girl.


----------



## gwendo25

missD said:


> View attachment 4820819


Love the Ascher cut!


----------



## gwendo25

abg12 said:


> Thank you. I’m a lucky girl.
> View attachment 4821982


Wow!


----------



## 880

I rotate engagement rings (next year is our thirtieth anniversary) and the last ring is a vintage one from my godmother


----------



## 880

Better pic of ring one


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Better pic of ring one
> View attachment 4822723


----------



## FunBagz

Loving the colors I picked up in this pic.  For ref: 2.73ct GIA ExExEx G VS2 on size 5.75 finger.


----------



## 880

TraceySH said:


> My mom always had multiple wedding rings, and I think it rubbed off on me. I love all the different combos of bands & rings & color


TraceySH, my mom is the same! I’m just starting to reimagine my rings with my jeweler  love your range of colors and styles, esp. the cognac setting with rose gold. I’m beginning to think, for my own personal style, I’m not as much of a white diamond person as I thought was


----------



## 880

BigTexy said:


> That was my idea, to have something that complimented the band and didn't take away from the original ring. But then I saw the one with baguettes and really wanted to try a funky stack . I'm so tempted to keep all 3 and just play around with them and possibly get a 4th thinner one to wear like @A1aGypsy suggested and use the baguette one on its own. Since these were estate rings, they were very reasonably priced, especially for the quality, so I could afford to keep both.


Love this logic! I am a fan of combo #1, but I like variety and change


----------



## 880

ka.gonenc said:


> will remake the old one into a pendant i think.


ka.gonenc, I did that ^ and love it! This is just under 3 carats. It was an old engagement ring stone from my moms collection. Just realized, yours will be a pendant and mine isn’t, but I think it’s great to make use of whats just sitting in the jewelry box  hope you post yours when it’s done!


----------



## uglywhitebear

Recently engaged and wanted to share my ring! I’m absolutely obsessed and will be wearing it with my pave love wedding band


----------



## MagpieInTraining

uglywhitebear said:


> Recently engaged and wanted to share my ring! I’m absolutely obsessed and will be wearing it with my pave love wedding band
> 
> View attachment 4824280
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824281



Congratulations! I just love how perfect your set is! So well balanced, chic and classic!! Would you know what the specs are for your solitaire?


----------



## uglywhitebear

MagpieInTraining said:


> Congratulations! I just love how perfect your set is! So well balanced, chic and classic!! Would you know what the specs are for your solitaire?


Thank you!! Yes it’s a 1.2/F/VVS2/Ex x3/ Hearts&Arrows/none Florescence


----------



## ditzydi

Love seeing everybody’s sparkle!  Here is my stack.  

Husband switched out my setting to this halo 6 years ago.  Been trying to decide what to put in my original setting.  Thinking about a pink stone.


----------



## gwendo25

880 said:


> I rotate engagement rings (next year is our thirtieth anniversary) and the last ring is a vintage one from my godmother
> View attachment 4822245
> View attachment 4822246
> View attachment 4822247


Love all of them!


----------



## gwendo25

My rotation..... collected over the years. All preloved except for the original round.

..


----------



## 880

gwendo25 said:


> Love all of them!


Thank you gwendo25! I’m in awe over your estate collection and taking notes on the creative way you have of stacking them


----------



## ditzydi

gwendo25 said:


> My rotation..... collected over the years. All preloved except for the original round.
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825548
> View attachment 4825549
> View attachment 4825566
> View attachment 4825553
> View attachment 4825556



Two more and you have a full week's rotation.


----------



## gwendo25

ditzydi said:


> Two more and you have a full week's rotation.


LOL you only live once!!


----------



## ditzydi

gwendo25 said:


> LOL you only live once!!


Absolutely.  My husband has watched his parent’s marriage circle the drain bc my fil is such a tightwad and the resentment that has created in my mil.  After watching that trainwreck he has learned not to make good father’s mistakes.  Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## nygal50

FunBagz said:


> Ooops...trying again...
> 2.73ct (9.03mm) GIA ExExEx G VS2. Ring is size 5.75.
> View attachment 4670264


I love your upgraded solitaire! May I ask what vendor you used for your upgrade? I know your last upgrade came from Adiamor.


----------



## FunBagz

nygal50 said:


> I love your upgraded solitaire! May I ask what vendor you used for your upgrade? I know your last upgrade came from Adiamor.


 
Thanks! This upgrade was with Adiamor as well.  The diamond was listed with another online retailer (a common practice with online jewelers) at a lower price with advanced images (Hearts & Arrows, ASET and IS images) and Adiamor price matched.


----------



## nygal50

FunBagz said:


> Thanks! This upgrade was with Adiamor as well.  The diamond was listed with another online retailer (a common practice with online jewelers) at a lower price with advanced images (Hearts & Arrows, ASET and IS images) and Adiamor price matched.


Which vendor did you find the stone at? James Allen or Whiteflash? What is Adiamor’s upgrade policy?


----------



## nygal50

FunBagz said:


> Thanks! This upgrade was with Adiamor as well.  The diamond was listed with another online retailer (a common practice with online jewelers) at a lower price with advanced images (Hearts & Arrows, ASET and IS images) and Adiamor price matched.


One other question. We’re you able to keep your setting or did they change the prong basket to accommodate your larger stone?


----------



## FunBagz

nygal50 said:


> One other question. We’re you able to keep your setting or did they change the prong basket to accommodate your larger stone?



I had to get a new setting due to the increase in the size of the diamond, but they discounted the price to around $120, which I think was their cost.  They were great to work with.


----------



## nygal50

FunBagz said:


> I had to get a new setting due to the increase in the size of the diamond, but they discounted the price to around $120, which I think was their cost.  They were great to work with.


That’s awesome! I love your setting! Where did you originally see your diamond for a lower price? Just curious because I am upgrading (again) next year for my five year anniversary. I am already window shopping! Lol


----------



## FunBagz

nygal50 said:


> That’s awesome! I love your setting! Where did you originally see your diamond for a lower price? Just curious because I am upgrading (again) next year for my five year anniversary. I am already window shopping! Lol



I don't recall exactly where it was listed for less, but probably either B2Cjewels or Yadav.  Not many online retailers (aside from "Super Ideal" vendors like Brian Gavin and Whitelflash) have advanced images with their listings and they aren't always available if you request them (depending on the diamond supplier, as I understand it).  Adiamor's upgrade policy is pretty standard among most online retailers (can be found here:  https://www.adiamor.com/Diamond-Upgrade-Program), but not as generous as the upgrade policy that most "Super Ideal" vendors offer.  Congrats up on your upcoming upgrade!


----------



## cafecreme15

Sharing my ring again in honor of my 2 year engagement anniversary. Was supposed to be married June but my wedding was just one of the many casualties of COVID. Trying again next summer! Also showing off my wedding band - poor thing is just sitting in the box now.


----------



## nygal50

FunBagz said:


> I don't recall exactly where it was listed for less, but probably either B2Cjewels or Yadav.  Not many online retailers (aside from "Super Ideal" vendors like Brian Gavin and Whitelflash) have advanced images with their listings and they aren't always available if you request them (depending on the diamond supplier, as I understand it).  Adiamor's upgrade policy is pretty standard among most online retailers (can be found here:  https://www.adiamor.com/Diamond-Upgrade-Program), but not as generous as the upgrade policy that most "Super Ideal" vendors offer.  Congrats up on your upcoming upgrade!


Thanks for the information! I will check all vendors when I get ready to take the plunge.


----------



## nygal50

Stu


cafecreme15 said:


> Sharing my ring again in honor of my 2 year engagement anniversary. Was supposed to be married June but my wedding was just one of the many casualties of COVID. Trying again next summer! Also showing off my wedding band - poor thing is just sitting in the box now.
> 
> View attachment 4827441


Stunning set! Your wedding band is beautiful. What is the TCW?


----------



## cafecreme15

nygal50 said:


> Stu
> 
> Stunning set! Your wedding band is beautiful. What is the TCW?


Thank you! I think its just under 2 for the band? It's actually my grandmother's - she wore it every day for over 50 years so it was a bit banged up when it came to me, but we replaced a few of the diamonds and the setting and it's good as new!


----------



## nygal50

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I think its just under 2 for the band? It's actually my grandmother's - she wore it every day for over 50 years so it was a bit banged up when it came to me, but we replaced a few of the diamonds and the setting and it's good as new!


How special!!!


----------



## skyqueen

cafecreme15 said:


> Sharing my ring again in honor of my 2 year engagement anniversary. Was supposed to be married June but my wedding was just one of the many casualties of COVID. Trying again next summer! Also showing off my wedding band - poor thing is just sitting in the box now.
> 
> View attachment 4827441


Gorgeous!


----------



## ditzydi

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I think its just under 2 for the band? It's actually my grandmother's - she wore it every day for over 50 years so it was a bit banged up when it came to me, but we replaced a few of the diamonds and the setting and it's good as new!


What a bummer that your wedding had to get postponed.  Love the sentiment behind your wedding band.


----------



## Swanky

Yasmin123 said:


> My engagement ring
> 
> 13.06 carats DVVS2



Pretty! You wear it on middle finger?


----------



## FunBagz

Yasmin123 said:


> My engagement ring
> 
> 13.06 carats DVVS2



oh boy


----------



## early bird

Yasmin123 said:


> My engagement ring
> 
> 13.06 carats DVVS2


OMG - please show us more!


----------



## early bird

Yasmin123 said:


> Sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839909
> View attachment 4839910
> View attachment 4839909
> View attachment 4839910
> View attachment 4839911
> View attachment 4839909
> View attachment 4839910
> View attachment 4839911
> View attachment 4839912
> View attachment 4839909
> View attachment 4839910
> View attachment 4839911
> View attachment 4839912
> View attachment 4839913
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839914


I am completely flashed. I haven‘t seen anything like that yet. When do you wear that rock? Daily? How do other people react to it? Or are you just surrounded by other billionaires who are used to see something like that?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Yasmin123 said:


> Ohh thank u!
> U should see my other diamonds then
> 
> I do wear my engagement ring and band along with my diamond rolex to work on daily basis. People around me can definitely see the sparkle on my hands!!



Wow you have a lovely ring. It is stunning and would get noticed for all the right reasons. congratulations on your engagement! 
i am glad she gets to go out and about with you  
wear in good health xx


----------



## A bottle of Red

Ooh


Yasmin123 said:


> Ohh thank u!
> U should see my other diamonds then
> 
> I do wear my engagement ring and band along with my diamond rolex to work on daily basis. People around me can definitely see the sparkle on my hands!!


Ooh please  show us the rest of ur diamonds!


----------



## JOJA

Yasmin123 said:


> It fits better on my middle finger



So is it not an engagement ring and more of a cocktail ring since you wear it on your middle finger?  It looks a bit big for your middle finger as well, I would have it sized to fit my ring finger.  Beautiful ring ~ enjoy!


----------



## shiny_things

LexLV said:


> Was able to get a manicure yesterday, so strange to have nail polish again!
> 
> 3.01 carat radiant center stone with 0.5 carat trapezoid side stones
> 
> View attachment 4772795


Oh, wow! That is gorgeous! Love the nail colour too.


----------



## MsMarni

This is my ring and I absolutely adore it. It’s a Scott Kay. White gold with a secret rose gold bow and tiny diamonds on the sides. Just over 1 carat, cushion cut. I couldn’t be happier with it!


----------



## A bottle of Red

MsMarni said:


> This is my ring and I absolutely adore it. It’s a Scott Kay. White gold with a secret rose gold bow and tiny diamonds on the sides. Just over 1 carat, cushion cut. I couldn’t be happier with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858749
> View attachment 4858750


Beautiful  unique  setting!


----------



## Venessa84

I posted before in this thread but wanted to share again now that we’ve officially hit 10 years married earlier this month


----------



## A bottle of Red

Venessa84 said:


> I posted before in this thread but wanted to share again now that we’ve officially hit 10 years married earlier this month
> 
> View attachment 4862421


Congratulations!  10 years wow! Wishing  you  many more happy  years together!


----------



## happygirl78

My set!


----------



## juliemaggio

Here's my combo! I got married this past Labor Day Weekend


----------



## Honeymoon

Can’t believe I’m getting married next month!  The engagement has gone by so fast.  Looking forward to adding my wedding band.


----------



## miss lucky

Mine 2.04 K 
Color E 
Quality vvs2


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Went to the jeweler in 2019 to have the ring made.... and after nearly one year of waiting he _finally _popped the question last week 
5.2ct with 30 smaller diamonds in the hidden halo and band. I can’t stop staring at this beauty


----------



## TechPrincess

Designer_Dreams said:


> Went to the jeweler in 2019 to have the ring made.... and after nearly one year of waiting he _finally _popped the question last week
> 5.2ct with 30 smaller diamonds in the hidden halo and band. I can’t stop staring at this beauty
> View attachment 4885855
> View attachment 4885856


Stunning!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Designer_Dreams said:


> Went to the jeweler in 2019 to have the ring made.... and after nearly one year of waiting he _finally _popped the question last week
> 5.2ct with 30 smaller diamonds in the hidden halo and band. I can’t stop staring at this beauty
> View attachment 4885855
> View attachment 4885856


It’s gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## westcoastgal

Designer_Dreams said:


> Went to the jeweler in 2019 to have the ring made.... and after nearly one year of waiting he _finally _popped the question last week
> 5.2ct with 30 smaller diamonds in the hidden halo and band. I can’t stop staring at this beauty
> View attachment 4885855
> View attachment 4885856


Fantastic ring!! We wish you the best!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

@TechPrincess @Cool Breeze @westcoastgal 
Thank you


----------



## Venessa84

Designer_Dreams said:


> Went to the jeweler in 2019 to have the ring made.... and after nearly one year of waiting he _finally _popped the question last week
> 5.2ct with 30 smaller diamonds in the hidden halo and band. I can’t stop staring at this beauty
> View attachment 4885855
> View attachment 4885856



absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Designer_Dreams said:


> Went to the jeweler in 2019 to have the ring made.... and after nearly one year of waiting he _finally _popped the question last week
> 5.2ct with 30 smaller diamonds in the hidden halo and band. I can’t stop staring at this beauty
> View attachment 4885855
> View attachment 4885856


Congrats! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## sds661

My recent upgrade..


----------



## michellem

sds661 said:


> My recent upgrade..
> 
> View attachment 4906341
> View attachment 4906343
> View attachment 4906342


Beautiful!!


----------



## Canturi lover

sds661 said:


> My recent upgrade..
> 
> View attachment 4906341
> View attachment 4906343
> View attachment 4906342


Beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## TXLVlove

I just got an upgrade too!   My husband had my 1.55carat diamond set in a custom ring.  I even got two 1carat total weight semi eternity rings to go with it!


----------



## sds661

michellem said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks!!


----------



## sds661

Canturi lover said:


> Beautiful. Congratulations!


Thanks!!


----------



## sds661

TXLVlove said:


> I just got an upgrade too!   My husband had my 1.55carat diamond set in a custom ring.  I even got two 1carat total weight semi eternity rings to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 4906422


Beautiful!! Congrats!!  I am actually having a halo setting being made right now..I really like  the solitaire look but halo's have my heart!!


----------



## saligator

sds661 said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats!!  I am actually having a halo setting being made right now..I really like  the solitaire look but halo's have my heart!!


i like the "secret bow" idea!


----------



## saligator

missD said:


> View attachment 4820819


This is gorgeous! What are the specs please! Perfect ring for your hand!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Designer_Dreams said:


> Went to the jeweler in 2019 to have the ring made.... and after nearly one year of waiting he _finally _popped the question last week
> 5.2ct with 30 smaller diamonds in the hidden halo and band. I can’t stop staring at this beauty
> View attachment 4885855
> View attachment 4885856


Wow what a ring! Congratulations  on your end  & enjoy that incredible  diamond!


----------



## gwendo25

sds661 said:


> My recent upgrade..
> 
> View attachment 4906341
> View attachment 4906343
> View attachment 4906342





Designer_Dreams said:


> Went to the jeweler in 2019 to have the ring made.... and after nearly one year of waiting he _finally _popped the question last week
> 5.2ct with 30 smaller diamonds in the hidden halo and band. I can’t stop staring at this beauty
> View attachment 4885855
> View attachment 4885856


Congratulations, amazing!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I just got an upgrade too!   My husband had my 1.55carat diamond set in a custom ring.  I even got two 1carat total weight semi eternity rings to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 4906422



Congrats!! It's beautiful and everything stacks up wonderfully


----------



## TXLVlove

sds661 said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats!!  I am actually having a halo setting being made right now..I really like  the solitaire look but halo's have my heart!!


Thank you!  Gotta love the halo


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!! It's beautiful and everything stacks up wonderfully


Ahh thx SD!  I love the stack.  I’m a happy camper!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I wanted a smaller ring and diamond, since I have small hands. I also wanted an eternity style. I think he did a great job! It is a .60 ct diamond and the band is 1/3 ct tw. Perfect for my tiny hands!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cafecreme15 said:


> Sharing my ring again in honor of my 2 year engagement anniversary. Was supposed to be married June but my wedding was just one of the many casualties of COVID. Trying again next summer! Also showing off my wedding band - poor thing is just sitting in the box now.
> 
> View attachment 4827441



My wedding had been planned for April 4th. It was only going to be 19 people, but his family is all out of town and my son is in the Navy. All had to drop out and restrictions were leaving me scrambling to make new plans. After my mom got diagnosed with a brain tumor two weeks before the wedding, I said enough and cancelled TBD. The Tuesday before the wedding date, my DH said “let’s get married anyway, just the two of us.” So we did! Best. Decision. Ever. Had the ceremony on our screen porch, first dance in our living room. Wedding lunch and cake (from a box) catered by me in our dining room. It was still special and yes, I tested the waterproof mascara. We even made fun of the pandemic. We will have a party/do over when things calm down and all our family can safely be together to meet and become one.


----------



## 880

Congratulations @BowieFan1971! You’re beautiful and thank you for sharing your special day! I’m so very sorry to hear about your mom and send thoughts and prayers. 

DHs mom is going through a terminal illness, and I actively search TPF for uplifting posts. I rediscovered this one from @TraceySH that made me smile. I love her philosophy on life, rings and other things  (notwithstanding my much smaller collection 

What you wear should make you happy and what makes you happy isn’t always the same thing every day for every situation! Nor is it the same for everyone; we’re all unique 




TraceySH said:


> Thank you so much  !!! This made me think. So, I THRIVE on choice. I have huge collections of everything I own and use, handbags, shoes (all categories), coats, jeans, gym clothes, every color of every single Tom Ford cosmetic, 100 perfumes, that kind of thing. I love it! It gives my otherwise exacting, mathematical, extremely meticulously organized mind a break, and allows me to flex some creative muscle? I love stepping up to the plate of the day saying, hmmm, what combo of everything here will be fun? It just gives my days some sparkle. So these rings are part of that, all so different, all sort of interchangeable. I am ordering another band in rose gold with oval white diamonds. I think that should do it for now. But bottom line is I think I really like choice and change? (I've moved like 25 times in my life just for a new experience if that says anything ).
> 
> I did just get the emerald cut yesterday. It took 6 weeks, and I traded another one for that one. Here are a couple of pics of that setting (this is what I am primarily getting the rose gold oval band for, but it will go with other things of course)...and then the cognac setting w/ rose gold which is kind of interesting...


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Congratulations @BowieFan1971! You’re beautiful and thank you for sharing your special day! I’m so very sorry to hear about your mom and send thoughts and prayers.
> 
> DHs mom is going through a terminal illness, and I actively search TPF for uplifting posts. I rediscovered this one from @TraceySH that made me smile. I love her philosophy on life, rings and other things  (notwithstanding my much smaller collection
> 
> What you wear should make you happy and what makes you happy isn’t always the same thing every day for every situation! Nor is it the same for everyone; we’re all unique



My mom had the tumor removed a few days before our wedding and it was malignant. It was hard to hear and accept that my mom has brain cancer. She is in treatment for it and is doing ok right now, though it is a journey full of peaks and valleys that can be very difficult at times. Some days I very much see and hear the woman I have known my entire life, other days she is almost a stranger. The day before yesterday was a bad day...I had to help her to spell Laura, my name. But I know she is still in recovery and there will be a good day soon. 

I wrote about my wedding because I am so glad I did not wait. There is so much going on in this world right now, in my world too, that having a partner, saying to the world we are Team Smith, having each other’s backs in such a strong, committed way, is such a source of strength and peace. It is so much more valuable than a ceremony. This is my first marriage...I waited 46 years to find and 49 years to marry the love of my life, even raised a son entirely as a single mom. I had a vision of my wedding too and mine wasn’t it, but I would not do things any differently and still had wonderful moments I will always treasure.

Thank you so much for your compliments. I have one saying that keeps me going on the days I think I maybe I can’t...”Your track record of surviving bad days is currently 100%.”  I know how hard it is to have and support a loved one who is dealing with serious illness....know that you can do this! You can be there for your husband. Just remember, you are a well and you have to take the time to care for yourself and fill it up with your own joy so that you have the ability to do for others. Self-care is important for you and your DH, it is not selfish, because you can’t help anyone of you let yourself run dry.

Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## westvillage

Congratulations!  And thank you for your photos and story. It’s all so beautiful ... even the sad parts. You and DH look fabulous and so bride and groom. Knowing the context for the wedding makes it a special “album” to behold. At first I thought ... OH MY ... PHOTOs ...  but reading the story and context, I love that you just went for it and shared your beautiful day with us. 

What is marriage if not supporting each other through better and worse.  Blessings on you both ... and especially your Mom. Hugs and more hugs.


----------



## BowieFan1971

westvillage said:


> Congratulations!  And thank you for your photos and story. It’s all so beautiful ... even the sad parts. You and DH look fabulous and so bride and groom. Knowing the context for the wedding makes it a special “album” to behold. At first I thought ... OH MY ... PHOTOs ...  but reading the story and context, I love that you just went for it and shared your beautiful day with us.
> 
> What is marriage if not supporting each other through better and worse.  Blessings on you both ... and especially your Mom. Hugs and more hugs.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> There is so much going on in this world right now, in my world too, that having a partner, saying to the world we are Team Smith, having each other’s backs in such a strong, committed way, is such a source of strength and peace.


This is what a marriage is supposed to be. You are truly blessed and we are fortunate that you have shared your special day with us! Hugs


----------



## Peppi1975

BowieFan1971 said:


> My wedding had been planned for April 4th. It was only going to be 19 people, but his family is all out of town and my son is in the Navy. All had to drop out and restrictions were leaving me scrambling to make new plans. After my mom got diagnosed with a brain tumor two weeks before the wedding, I said enough and cancelled TBD. The Tuesday before the wedding date, my DH said “let’s get married anyway, just the two of us.” So we did! Best. Decision. Ever. Had the ceremony on our screen porch, first dance in our living room. Wedding lunch and cake (from a box) catered by me in our dining room. It was still special and yes, I tested the waterproof mascara. We even made fun of the pandemic. We will have a party/do over when things calm down and all our family can safely be together to meet and become one.
> 
> View attachment 4908462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908468


Thank you for sharing your beautiful wedding story. May you continue loving each other and laughing together for many years to come. Wishing your mom health and recovery. (Last photo is hilarious.)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Peppi1975 said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful wedding story. May you continue loving each other and laughing together for many years to come. Wishing your mom health and recovery. (Last photo is hilarious.)


Thank you!


----------



## Cool Breeze

BowieFan1971 said:


> My wedding had been planned for April 4th. It was only going to be 19 people, but his family is all out of town and my son is in the Navy. All had to drop out and restrictions were leaving me scrambling to make new plans. After my mom got diagnosed with a brain tumor two weeks before the wedding, I said enough and cancelled TBD. The Tuesday before the wedding date, my DH said “let’s get married anyway, just the two of us.” So we did! Best. Decision. Ever. Had the ceremony on our screen porch, first dance in our living room. Wedding lunch and cake (from a box) catered by me in our dining room. It was still special and yes, I tested the waterproof mascara. We even made fun of the pandemic. We will have a party/do over when things calm down and all our family can safely be together to meet and become one.
> 
> View attachment 4908462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908468


Congratulations!  You made the right call and you both radiate love and happiness!  Warmest wishes to all


----------



## kemilia

Congrats! Your pics made a few tears roll down my cheek (I always cry at weddings).


----------



## BowieFan1971

kemilia said:


> Congrats! Your pics made a few tears roll down my cheek (I always cry at weddings).



Aw! Thank you!


----------



## 7h5f921

@BowieFan1971 
Congratulations! It looks beautiful! I wish you all the best in your new life together that will be full of happiness.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  You made the right call and you both radiate love and happiness!  Warmest wishes to all





7h5f921 said:


> @BowieFan1971
> Congratulations! It looks beautiful! I wish you all the best in your new life together that will be full of happiness.



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## MzMommyof3

Designer_Dreams said:


> Went to the jeweler in 2019 to have the ring made.... and after nearly one year of waiting he _finally _popped the question last week
> 5.2ct with 30 smaller diamonds in the hidden halo and band. I can’t stop staring at this beauty
> View attachment 4885855
> View attachment 4885856


What a beautiful ring. Congratulations!


----------



## Tempo

My wedding stack in autumn colors!


----------



## TXLVlove

BowieFan1971 said:


> My wedding had been planned for April 4th. It was only going to be 19 people, but his family is all out of town and my son is in the Navy. All had to drop out and restrictions were leaving me scrambling to make new plans. After my mom got diagnosed with a brain tumor two weeks before the wedding, I said enough and cancelled TBD. The Tuesday before the wedding date, my DH said “let’s get married anyway, just the two of us.” So we did! Best. Decision. Ever. Had the ceremony on our screen porch, first dance in our living room. Wedding lunch and cake (from a box) catered by me in our dining room. It was still special and yes, I tested the waterproof mascara. We even made fun of the pandemic. We will have a party/do over when things calm down and all our family can safely be together to meet and become one.
> 
> View attachment 4908462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908468


Your story is so sweet.  My son had to postpone his wedding a year but decided to get married at the courthouse.  We (just immediate family) all got dressed up and attended on Zoom.  There wasn't a dry eye.  They plan to redo the ceremony and have a reception next year.  Love finds a way!


----------



## BowieFan1971

TXLVlove said:


> Your story is so sweet.  My son had to postpone his wedding a year but decided to get married at the courthouse.  We (just immediate family) all got dressed up and attended on Zoom.  There wasn't a dry eye.  They plan to redo the ceremony and have a reception next year.  Love finds a way!



YAY!!! A reason to celebrate at a time we need reasons to celebrate. And done safely. I held off on wearing my veil and flowers until the day I can have my actual church ceremony. Not sure when that will be next year...need to wait until it is safe for all the elderly guests to travel/be together.

Congratulations to your son and his new bride!!!!! Best wishes for a happy future together.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Venessa84 said:


> I posted before in this thread but wanted to share again now that we’ve officially hit 10 years married earlier this month
> 
> View attachment 4862421


Congratulations!!  Lovely upgrade!


----------



## EpiFanatic

My new alternate ering. 23 years. Knife edge setting and knife edge band.


----------



## Cool Breeze

EpiFanatic said:


> My new alternate ering. 23 years. Knife edge setting and knife edge band.
> View attachment 4913450


Magnificent!


----------



## hers4eva

So stunning  beautiful size.

Can you please share what size is your diamond stone?




EpiFanatic said:


> My new alternate ering. 23 years. Knife edge setting and knife edge band.
> View attachment 4913450


----------



## gina1023

I just had my original OMC center stone from my grandmother reset into an all bezel design with larger pear side stones.  I used my original pears for an all bezel band.  They’re so comfortable on I forget I’m wearing them, which was the end goal.


----------



## Cool Breeze

gina1023 said:


> I just had my original OMC center stone from my grandmother reset into an all bezel design with larger pear side stones.  I used my original pears for an all bezel band.  They’re so comfortable on I forget I’m wearing them, which was the end goal.


Looks amazing!


----------



## Venessa84

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  Lovely upgrade!





EpiFanatic said:


> My new alternate ering. 23 years. Knife edge setting and knife edge band.
> View attachment 4913450



Thank you so much! I love everything about it but your ring is 1 stunning piece of beauty!! Love its sparkle!


----------



## gina1023

Cool Breeze said:


> Looks amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## nycgirl79

BowieFan1971 said:


> My wedding had been planned for April 4th. It was only going to be 19 people, but his family is all out of town and my son is in the Navy. All had to drop out and restrictions were leaving me scrambling to make new plans. After my mom got diagnosed with a brain tumor two weeks before the wedding, I said enough and cancelled TBD. The Tuesday before the wedding date, my DH said “let’s get married anyway, just the two of us.” So we did! Best. Decision. Ever. Had the ceremony on our screen porch, first dance in our living room. Wedding lunch and cake (from a box) catered by me in our dining room. It was still special and yes, I tested the waterproof mascara. We even made fun of the pandemic. We will have a party/do over when things calm down and all our family can safely be together to meet and become one.
> 
> View attachment 4908462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908468



Congratulations to you and your new husband! Your happiness and love for one another definitely comes through in your photos! All the best to you both, and your mother.


----------



## BowieFan1971

nycgirl79 said:


> Congratulations to you and your new husband! Your happiness and love for one another definitely comes through in your photos! All the best to you both, and your mother.



Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Cool Breeze said:


> Magnificent!


Thank you @Cool Breeze !  



hers4eva said:


> So stunning  beautiful size.
> 
> Can you please share what size is your diamond stone?


Thank you @hers4eva .  2.11 ct D VS2, 4.5 finger, Crafted by Infinity diamond.  



Venessa84 said:


> Thank you so much! I love everything about it but your ring is 1 stunning piece of beauty!! Love its sparkle!


Thank you @Venessa84 .


----------



## beastofthefields

Another shot of mine.....


----------



## Aurora

Just celebrated our 2 years anniversary


----------



## lolakitten

Just realized I hadn’t updated this thread.
(Earlier pic was when I was with my ex)
New man, new ring


----------



## MainlyBailey

N


----------



## Cool Breeze

MainlyBailey said:


> Got engaged and married all within 2020. I got him a Tiffany T Band and love how that shines! Mine is a 2.203 diamond, E VVS2 on platinum pave setting. Got two thin pave wedding bands to go on the top and bottom. Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous!  Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## kellybluepurse

gwendo25 said:


> Emerald cut diamond purchased on preloved site, love the Art Deco style and history!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733402


Is this Edwardian style? Love the vintage look!


----------



## kellybluepurse

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4749258
> View attachment 4749257
> View attachment 4749260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious upgrade 1.85 carat Cornflower Natural   Sapphire +1 carat diamonds 18ct white Gold.


Wow this is so unique and beautiful!


----------



## kellybluepurse

Clifmar said:


> Ooh! Is this a Heidi Gibson ring?


Wow this is gorgeous! Love the shape!


----------



## gwendo25

kellybluepurse said:


> Is this Edwardian style? Love the vintage look!


I’m not sure, but also love the vintage look.


----------



## DesignerDarling

Sharing my wedding stack featuring my 1 carat princess Diamond!


----------



## AllNamesWerePicked

My modest set; which I adore


----------



## 20jatman11

I’ve been admiring all of the beautiful rings here for a while. Now I finally have an engagement and wedding ring set of my own to share!


----------



## hers4eva

AllNamesWerePicked said:


> My modest set; which I adore




stunning  
is it a cushion or radiant cut diamond?


----------



## westvillage

20jatman11 said:


> View attachment 4936605
> 
> I’ve been admiring all of the beautiful rings here for a while. Now I finally have an engagement and wedding ring set of my own to share!



And they look so beautiful on your hand. Congratulations.


----------



## 20jatman11

westvillage said:


> And they look so beautiful on your hand. Congratulations.


 
Thank you!


----------



## AllNamesWerePicked

hers4eva said:


> stunning
> is it a cushion or radiant cut diamond?


It’s a modified cushion.  Yup ☺️


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just replated my engagement ring after 14 years. Here it is with my new semi-infinity ring


----------



## lucydee

BowieFan1971 said:


> My wedding had been planned for April 4th. It was only going to be 19 people, but his family is all out of town and my son is in the Navy. All had to drop out and restrictions were leaving me scrambling to make new plans. After my mom got diagnosed with a brain tumor two weeks before the wedding, I said enough and cancelled TBD. The Tuesday before the wedding date, my DH said “let’s get married anyway, just the two of us.” So we did! Best. Decision. Ever. Had the ceremony on our screen porch, first dance in our living room. Wedding lunch and cake (from a box) catered by me in our dining room. It was still special and yes, I tested the waterproof mascara. We even made fun of the pandemic. We will have a party/do over when things calm down and all our family can safely be together to meet and become one.
> 
> View attachment 4908462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908468


I love your story!  And the beautiful pics!  Congratulations!


----------



## Hopebirkin

just saw this thread and decided to share my engagement ring too..


----------



## Princessdhea

The classic princess cut


----------



## AllNamesWerePicked

A little close up of mine ☺️


----------



## the1kayladawn

I was surprised on Christmas Day with this little beauty!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

the1kayladawn said:


> I was surprised on Christmas Day with this little beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4946756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946760
> View attachment 4946757


Congrats!  I love your pictures.


----------



## the1kayladawn

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Congrats!  I love your pictures.



Thank you so much! He video taped the whole thing (I laughed uncontrollably) and then took some awesome still photos of the best moments from the video! I am so pleased with the photos, they really capture my surprise / uncontrollable giddiness. I always thought I'd cry. Incorrect.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

the1kayladawn said:


> I was surprised on Christmas Day with this little beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4946756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946760
> View attachment 4946757


Congratulations!  Beautiful ring.  Your expression is amazing!  Wishing you a lifetime of happiness!


----------



## AllNamesWerePicked

An unexpected upgrade for our 15th yr anniversary and Christmas.


----------



## the1kayladawn

AllNamesWerePicked said:


> An unexpected upgrade for our 15th yr anniversary and Christmas.



What a lovely surprise! Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## AllNamesWerePicked




----------



## blushbites

Here’s my custom designed ring! Couldnt decide on a rose gold band or a platinum so i got both.


----------



## Starbrite

Just got mine upgraded and im in love! Picking your own ring is soooo much more fun! My old ring was under 1 carat and i never took it off to shower or sleep or anything.. should i do the same with this bigger one??


----------



## AllNamesWerePicked

Close up of both my babies  ( pls forgive my dry hands and bad mani)

L: 2.90 lab created dia E/VvS1
R: my original, 1.01 (2 cttw) modified cushion H/VVS2

which do you like more?


----------



## Swanky

Starbrite said:


> Just got mine upgraded and im in love! Picking your own ring is soooo much more fun! My old ring was under 1 carat and i never took it off to shower or sleep or anything.. should i do the same with this bigger one??


Not me, take it off to shower and sleep!  Soap scum/buildup isn't good for it and sleeping in it can loosen prongs.  I hate taking mine off too 

It's beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## westcoastgal

the1kayladawn said:


> I was surprised on Christmas Day with this little beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4946756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946760
> View attachment 4946757


Congratulations!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Here is mine just got married 12/02/2020  the necklace was a wedding present from the husband.


----------



## Cool Breeze

myfirstchanel said:


> Here is mine just got married 12/02/2020  the necklace was a wedding present from the husband.


Gorgeous set!  Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous set!  Congratulations and best wishes!


Thank you so much!


----------



## the1kayladawn

westcoastgal said:


> Congratulations!


 Thank you so much


----------



## Hurrem1001

This is NOT my ring. It was a gift to my best friend and sister from her husband. She’s been married for 21 years, this is an upgrade - a very well deserved one, at that! If anyone is deserving of this beauty, it’s her, and I hope she wears it in good health for many, many years to come. Love you, Sissy. Congratulations!
PS:- I asked her if I could show you before I made the post.


----------



## Pevi

coachlover1000 said:


> This is NOT my ring. It was a gift to my best friend and sister from her husband. She’s been married for 21 years, this is an upgrade - a very well deserved one, at that! If anyone is deserving of this beauty, it’s her, and I hope she wears it in good health for many, many years to come. Love you, Sissy. Congratulations!
> PS:- I asked her if I could show you before I made the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972192


Super blingy in a good way


----------



## htabby

myfirstchanel said:


> Here is mine just got married 12/02/2020  the necklace was a wedding present from the husband.


Beautiful - where is the ring box from?


----------



## DiamondBaby

blushbites said:


> Here’s my custom designed ring! Couldnt decide on a rose gold band or a platinum so i got both.


Congrats, your ring is beautiful.


----------



## myfirstchanel

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous set!  Congratulations and best wishes!


Thank you!


----------



## myfirstchanel

htabby said:


> Beautiful - where is the ring box from?


It’s from Etsy many colours to chose from and you can customize it. Took about a month to get to Toronto. The esty store is called  “Sooooound”, I would recommend them customer service is great and they send u a imagine confrontation before going ahead with the box.


----------



## myfirstchanel

I’ve posted my ring before but I didn’t share the details and I thought I would share it. My E ring is 2 carat H VVS2 3EX No Fluorescence 1.7mm platinum 6 claw. Wedding band is 0.10pts 7 diamond with diamonds accent on top and bottom of ring in platinum. My husband and I have been together for almost 7 years and during this time we had opened our own business and we are self made which makes me so proud of my ring. I’ve been on here since 2008 when I was just in high school and looking and admiring everyone’s beautiful pieces and it gave me motivation to one day be able to add to this forum. It has given me so much motivation to strive for better and I can’t believe we did it ❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

myfirstchanel said:


> I’ve posted my ring before but I didn’t share the details and I thought I would share it. My E ring is 2 carat H VVS2 3EX No Fluorescence 1.7mm platinum 6 claw. Wedding band is 0.10pts 7 diamond with diamonds accent on top and bottom of ring in platinum. My husband and I have been together for almost 7 years and during this time we had opened our own business and we are self made which makes me so proud of my ring. I’ve been on here since 2008 when I was just in high school and looking and admiring everyone’s beautiful pieces and it gave me motivation to one day be able to add to this forum. It has given me so much motivation to strive for better and I can’t believe we did it ❤


Congratulations on your achievements!  Your jewelry is stunning.  Wishing you good health and continued success.


----------



## myfirstchanel

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations on your achievements!  Your jewelry is stunning.  Wishing you good health and continued success.


Thank you so much for the kind words ♥️


----------



## itsmesl

This is mine! Hopefully our wedding will take place in June. Engaged since October 2020  
2 carat, VVS2
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 D colour on a size 4,75 finger.


----------



## Ariel1128

myfirstchanel said:


> I’ve posted my ring before but I didn’t share the details and I thought I would share it. My E ring is 2 carat H VVS2 3EX No Fluorescence 1.7mm platinum 6 claw. Wedding band is 0.10pts 7 diamond with diamonds accent on top and bottom of ring in platinum. My husband and I have been together for almost 7 years and during this time we had opened our own business and we are self made which makes me so proud of my ring. I’ve been on here since 2008 when I was just in high school and looking and admiring everyone’s beautiful pieces and it gave me motivation to one day be able to add to this forum. It has given me so much motivation to strive for better and I can’t believe we did it ❤


 Thank you for adding the details of your gorgeous ring!! I love it. ❤️


----------



## shesnochill

Newly engaged since Nov 2020 here


----------



## myfirstchanel

Ariel1128 said:


> Thank you for adding the details of your gorgeous ring!! I love it. ❤


Thank you so much!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Decided to go with a three stone this time.  Setting by Steven Kirsch.


----------



## Canturi lover

Truly beautiful.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Canturi lover said:


> Truly beautiful.


You’re so sweet. Thank you.


----------



## giantswing

itsmesl said:


> This is mine! Hopefully our wedding will take place in June. Engaged since October 2020
> 2 carat, VVS2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D colour on a size 4,75 finger.


OMG LOVE! That is literally my dream ring!!! Congrats!


----------



## itsmesl

giantswing said:


> OMG LOVE! That is literally my dream ring!!! Congrats!


Thank you!! It’s mine too


----------



## pompomz

itsmesl said:


> This is mine! Hopefully our wedding will take place in June. Engaged since October 2020
> 2 carat, VVS2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D colour on a size 4,75 finger.


It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## iced_cold_brew

EpiFanatic said:


> Decided to go with a three stone this time.  Setting by Steven Kirsch.



That is so stunning! I love three stones and your it's just gorgeous. 

Here is my set!


----------



## EpiFanatic

iced_cold_brew said:


> That is so stunning! I love three stones and your it's just gorgeous.
> 
> Here is my set!
> 
> View attachment 5011740


Thank you!


----------



## chicklety

itsmesl said:


> This is mine! Hopefully our wedding will take place in June. Engaged since October 2020
> 2 carat, VVS2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D colour on a size 4,75 finger.


Wow... I've always loved Round but THIS has changed my mind completely!!


----------



## hers4eva

So stunning

Is your stone a Cushion and is it 2 carat TW with setting or 2 carat for center stone only?

 it ...




itsmesl said:


> This is mine! Hopefully our wedding will take place in June. Engaged since October 2020
> 2 carat, VVS2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D colour on a size 4,75 finger.


----------



## itsmesl

hers4eva said:


> So stunning
> 
> Is your stone a Cushion and is it 2 carat TW with setting or 2 carat for center stone only?
> 
> it ...


It’s Radiant Cut and 2 carat for center stone only


----------



## gregbeajon2020

Been with my husband since I was 19 back in 2007. We finally decided to up grade my ring and just got a Very Wang Black Diamond Engagement ring and matching band. 

1 CT black center diamond and 1/2 CT accent diamonds 14K yellow gold.

It is replacing my original ring which was my birthstone, peridot, with accent diamond and set in yellow gold.


----------



## Cool Breeze

gregbeajon2020 said:


> Been with my husband since I was 19 back in 2007. We finally decided to up grade my ring and just got a Very Wang Black Diamond Engagement ring and matching band.
> 
> 1 CT black center diamond and 1/2 CT accent diamonds 14K yellow gold.
> 
> It is replacing my original ring which was my birthstone, peridot, with accent diamond and set in yellow gold.


Very cool and unique!  Congratulations!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Just got engaged last Sunday! .5 ct round brilliant 14k white gold. I was able to enjoy it for a week and dropped it off yesterday to be re-sized. I can't wait to have it back!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TangerineKandy said:


> Just got engaged last Sunday! .5 ct round brilliant 14k white gold. I was able to enjoy it for a week and dropped it off yesterday to be re-sized. I can't wait to have it back!
> 
> View attachment 5032321


Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on you!  Sending you warmest wishes.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on you!  Sending you warmest wishes.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Sharing my round solitaire e-ring


----------



## jelliedfeels

gregbeajon2020 said:


> Been with my husband since I was 19 back in 2007. We finally decided to up grade my ring and just got a Very Wang Black Diamond Engagement ring and matching band.
> 
> 1 CT black center diamond and 1/2 CT accent diamonds 14K yellow gold.
> 
> It is replacing my original ring which was my birthstone, peridot, with accent diamond and set in yellow gold.


They are both really beautiful


----------



## Cool Breeze

Miss CC said:


> Sharing my round solitaire e-ring


Goodness gracious!  Beautiful!


----------



## Miss CC

Cool Breeze said:


> Goodness gracious!  Beautiful!


 Thank you so much!!


----------



## Miss CC

Another shot


----------



## mrs moulds

robynbenz said:


> View attachment 4537760
> 
> Unfortunately I haven’t been unable to wear my original wedding set for several years due to several hand surgeries.  Back in 2017, we thought  trying a different kind of setting might allow me to wear a wedding ring again.
> View attachment 4537769
> 
> I found several rings that would work and had our Jeweler design a setting that incorporated everything I liked.  We had my original diamond reset for our 25th Anniversary and then My DH had the wedding band  made for me for Christmas.
> View attachment 4537770


Stunning!



Lover Girl said:


> Well, my ring came early since the place we wanted to go has been shut down.
> I love seeing all the beautiful rings here, everyone has precious, darling rings
> 
> ..Here she is in all her glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795770


This is BEAUTIFUL!



Tempo said:


> My wedding stack in autumn colors!
> 
> View attachment 4911685


----------



## KateShaw83

Congrats!


----------



## Winiebean

Engaged since Dec 2019 right before pandemic hit. Love my ring can’t wait for wedding! hopefully this fall/winter if it’s safe for family to travel


----------



## myfirstchanel

Winiebean said:


> Engaged since Dec 2019 right before pandemic hit. Love my ring can’t wait for wedding! hopefully this fall/winter if it’s safe for family to travel
> 
> View attachment 5050183
> View attachment 5050184


Love your ring! Do you mind sharing the carat size, I’m thinking of resetting mine higher kinda like yours but I just got mine how do u like the higher setting?


----------



## Winiebean

myfirstchanel said:


> Love your ring! Do you mind sharing the carat size, I’m thinking of resetting mine higher kinda like yours but I just got mine how do u like the higher setting?



it’s 1.23 center round VS1, color F, set in platinum, and w/ .14 on the outside. really wanted the pave look on the band


----------



## altigirl88

I posted my ring when I first got engaged in March 2019( I was so happy to be able to join this thread!) My husband and I had no idea about diamonds, and he got a .5 carat, I3, Very Good, G color diamond for my ring, online, sight unseen. I didn’t have a problem with the size, but I thought it should at least be a nice stone if it’s not very big. I was never too happy with it. It reminded me of a salt and pepper diamond, but that wasn’t the look I was going for, lol. Well, I finally brought up how I felt about the diamond (I guess I felt comfortable now that we’ve been married 1.5 years, lol) So, last weekend we replaced it with an SI1, H color, .65 carat, Very Good stone that makes me smile when I look at it. I think he actually looking at replacement stones, and it was nice because we never looked at any in person when we started talking about getting engaged.






I’m not sure if you can see much difference, but the old stone is on top, the new on the bottom


----------



## Cool Breeze

altigirl88 said:


> I posted my ring when I first got engaged in March 2019( I was so happy to be able to join this thread!) My husband and I had no idea about diamonds, and he got a .5 carat, I3, Very Good, G color diamond for my ring, online, sight unseen. I didn’t have a problem with the size, but I thought it should at least be a nice stone if it’s not very big. I was never too happy with it. It reminded me of a salt and pepper diamond, but that wasn’t the look I was going for, lol. Well, I finally brought up how I felt about the diamond (I guess I felt comfortable now that we’ve been married 1.5 years, lol) So, last weekend we replaced it with an SI1, H color, .65 carat, Very Good stone that makes me smile when I look at it. I think he actually looking at replacement stones, and it was nice because we never looked at any in person when we started talking about getting engaged.
> 
> View attachment 5052493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052494
> 
> I’m not sure if you can see much difference, but the old stone is on top, the new on the bottom


So pretty!  I’m glad you were able to get what you really wanted.


----------



## gregbeajon2020

My ring finally came in. The black diamond glitters in the sun, its the coolest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## ErinFaulk

I finally moved over to the wife club on 4/3/21.  Here is my set!  The ring is 1950's transitional cut diamond, VS1 clarity, E color, strong blue fluorescence with flanking baguettes and a dropped halo. Love how the two custom curved bands turned out I was so nervous about them.


----------



## Cool Breeze

ErinFaulk said:


> I finally moved over to the wife club on 4/3/21.  Here is my set!  The ring is 1950's transitional cut diamond, VS1 clarity, E color, strong blue fluorescence with flanking baguettes and a dropped halo. Love how the two custom curved bands turned out I was so nervous about them.
> 
> View attachment 5061331


Congratulations!  Your ring set is beautiful!  Wishing you good health and happiness


----------



## ErinFaulk

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Your ring set is beautiful!  Wishing you good health and happiness


Thank you so much


----------



## skyqueen

ErinFaulk said:


> Thank you so much


Welcome


----------



## oldbag

ErinFaulk said:


> I finally moved over to the wife club on 4/3/21.  Here is my set!  The ring is 1950's transitional cut diamond, VS1 clarity, E color, strong blue fluorescence with flanking baguettes and a dropped halo. Love how the two custom curved bands
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
Click to expand...


----------



## oldbag

Your set is lovely and I love that light kiss of blue in the diamond.


----------



## westvillage

ErinFaulk said:


> I finally moved over to the wife club on 4/3/21.  Here is my set!  The ring is 1950's transitional cut diamond, VS1 clarity, E color, strong blue fluorescence with flanking baguettes and a dropped halo. Love how the two custom curved bands turned out I was so nervous about them.
> 
> View attachment 5061331



Those two framing bands elevate the ring like crazy!  Beautiful centerpiece too. I  love how the pieces give full finger coverage. I get your nervousness. It’s not easy to create bands that work so well together.  Just lovely .... and congratulations!


----------



## BowieFan1971

altigirl88 said:


> I posted my ring when I first got engaged in March 2019( I was so happy to be able to join this thread!) My husband and I had no idea about diamonds, and he got a .5 carat, I3, Very Good, G color diamond for my ring, online, sight unseen. I didn’t have a problem with the size, but I thought it should at least be a nice stone if it’s not very big. I was never too happy with it. It reminded me of a salt and pepper diamond, but that wasn’t the look I was going for, lol. Well, I finally brought up how I felt about the diamond (I guess I felt comfortable now that we’ve been married 1.5 years, lol) So, last weekend we replaced it with an SI1, H color, .65 carat, Very Good stone that makes me smile when I look at it. I think he actually looking at replacement stones, and it was nice because we never looked at any in person when we started talking about getting engaged.
> 
> View attachment 5052493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052494
> 
> I’m not sure if you can see much difference, but the old stone is on top, the new on the bottom


The important thing is that you notice the difference. But an SI will work the light much better than an I3, so yes, it is noticeable!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I’m already married, the solitaire is mine I was searching for a new wedding band.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I went with this trellis set full eternity. I hope I love it!


----------



## A1aGypsy

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I went with this trellis set full eternity. I hope I love it!
> View attachment 5067960



that is really beautiful!


----------



## skyqueen

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I went with this trellis set full eternity. I hope I love it!
> View attachment 5067960


WOW!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

A1aGypsy said:


> that is really beautiful!


Thank you! I’m playing with the idea of having a duplicate made to set the solitaire in to make a matching wedding set. I’m just wondering will it be too much bling.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

skyqueen said:


> WOW!


That’s an honor coming from you! I want to be like you when I grow up, your jewelry is always amazing!


----------



## BowieFan1971

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you! I’m playing with the idea of having a duplicate made to set the solitaire in to make a matching wedding set. I’m just wondering will it be too much bling.


Depends on how you live. If you spend most of your time in casual clothes, especially athleisure, it may be a bit much. If you are a dressier person or have a job where you dress up, maybe not. But if you are already questioning it, you already know the answer- yes.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BowieFan1971 said:


> Depends on how you live. If you spend most of your time in casual clothes, especially athleisure, it may be a bit much. If you are a dressier person or have a job where you dress up, maybe not. But if you are already questioning it, you already know the answer- yes.


I dress up probably 90% of the time, dresses, heels or wedges etc. but I wear my wedding rings even on my comfy days when I’m wearing tights a sweatshirt and tennis shoes.

I think of wedding jewelry as classic pieces that I wear daily no matter the look. What I do love about any set, is that you can wear them individually when you’re going for a less is more type situation and together for that wow affect.

My dream set was a large solitaire with a large diamond eternity. Then recently I’ve been thinking about my love for symmetry and the look of sets, I love a matching band. This has led me to want the solitaire set on a similar eternity band. I think it’s just hard for me to picture it together because I can’t try it on. I will likely try on two eternity’s with a loose stone above one to get an idea of how it will look. I may even just wear my ering and band for awhile then decide.

Another deciding factor for me is peer pressure from my husband. His wedding ring is massive- I think like 12 carats so he wants me to go big or go home. I’m doing that for him but within my standards. His preference is for me to get two 4ct eternity bands, one to set the solitaire on and one to wear as a band. That is too much for me! I went with the 2 carat eternity band which is more my taste. When the first band is delivered, I will try it on with my ering, that will help my final decision.


----------



## limom

If you go with two 4 carats bands, you will need a bigger solitaire for symmetry, imo.
The main diamond will be lost Which is a shame as it is so nice.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

limom said:


> If you go with two 4 carats bands, you will need a bigger solitaire for symmetry, imo.
> The main diamond will be lost Which is a shame as it is so nice.


I agree! I do not want the larger bands, they are on sale for nearly the same price as my 2 carat bands and I still don’t want them. Bigger is not always better! I also think 2.16 is the largest stone I can comfortably wear in terms of everyday usage and my finger size. On my hand larger stones just looked gaudy and out of place. I was more concerned with getting the highest clarity and an ideal cut. I will likely keep my diamond forever and just change the setting and or bands if I get bored. The picture I posted is a 2 carat band and I think it’s just perfect!


----------



## A1aGypsy

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I dress up probably 90% of the time, dresses, heels or wedges etc. but I wear my wedding rings even on my comfy days when I’m wearing tights a sweatshirt and tennis shoes.
> 
> I think of wedding jewelry as classic pieces that I wear daily no matter the look. What I do love about any set, is that you can wear them individually when you’re going for a less is more type situation and together for that wow affect.
> 
> My dream set was a large solitaire with a large diamond eternity. Then recently I’ve been thinking about my love for symmetry and the look of sets, I love a matching band. This has led me to want the solitaire set on a similar eternity band. I think it’s just hard for me to picture it together because I can’t try it on. I will likely try on two eternity’s with a loose stone above one to get an idea of how it will look. I may even just wear my ering and band for awhile then decide.
> 
> Another deciding factor for me is peer pressure from my husband. His wedding ring is massive- I think like 12 carats so he wants me to go big or go home. I’m doing that for him but within my standards. His preference is for me to get two 4ct eternity bands, one to set the solitaire on and one to wear as a band. That is too much for me! I went with the 2 carat eternity band which is more my taste. When the first band is delivered, I will try it on with my ering, that will help my final decision.



Wow. Forget your ring, now I want to see your husbands!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

A1aGypsy said:


> Wow. Forget your ring, now I want to see your husbands!


Sure, I’m happy to oblige! I’m very proud of it, it is a one of a kind custom band that I designed. Also it means a lot to us because one stone is the first diamond he ever bought me, and 2 are the first I ever bought him, the rest were sourced! The best part is that it appraised for nearly 2.5 times what I paid!!! It’s also heavily insured!!!


The 1.02ctw in the center was a promise diamond to me, I eventually turned it into a pendant then I stopped wearing it so to keep the sentimentality I used it in his ring. The two on either side of the center stone were his 1.56ctw earrings, I bought him bigger ones so he didn’t use these anymore so for the same reasons in the ring they went!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Sure, I’m happy to oblige! I’m very proud of it, it is a one of a kind custom band that I designed. Also it means a lot to us because one stone is the first diamond he ever bought me, and 2 are the first I ever bought him, the rest were sourced! The best part is that it appraised for nearly 2.5 times what I paid!!! It’s also heavily insured!!!
> View attachment 5068807


The one in the center was a promise diamond to me, I eventually turned it into a pendant then I stopped wearing it so to keep the sentimentality I used it in his ring. The two on either side of the center stone were his earrings, I bought him bigger ones so he didn’t use these anymore so for the same reasons in the ring they went!


----------



## limom

Love, love, love the stones and the story behind the ring.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Such a beautiful story! May he wear it in health and love for many years!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

limom said:


> Love, love, love the stones and the story behind the ring.


Thank you! I love him, been married 15 year and I wouldn’t change any of it!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

A1aGypsy said:


> Such a beautiful story! May he wear it in health and love for many years!


Thank you! He’s amazing and deserves every good thing that could ever happen to him! He actually cried when I gave it to him, he said my creation exactly matches his vision and he couldn’t believe I made it happen so quickly. Some on this forum know that when I want something I move quickly!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

A1aGypsy said:


> Wow. Forget your ring, now I want to see your husbands!


I over sold it. According to the appraisal it’s 11.86dwt, but I guess that’s close enough to 12 carats.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Lol. Pretty sure you can legit round up in those circs.


----------



## white houses

.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

white houses said:


> View attachment 5070578


Beautiful, I love pears!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Action shot, fresh nails!!!


----------



## bensmom243

white houses said:


> View attachment 5070578


So pretty!


----------



## white houses

bensmom243 said:


> So pretty!



thank you so much!


----------



## white houses

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Beautiful, I love pears!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My mom is letting me “borrow” her eternity until mine comes. I think it’s a 4 or 5 carat oval full eternity.


----------



## ssocialitex

After 5 and a half years, finally got engaged at The Breakers in April 

What a lovely place!


----------



## Cool Breeze

ssocialitex said:


> After 5 and a half years, finally got engaged at The Breakers in April
> 
> What a lovely place!
> 
> View attachment 5084723


Congratulations and best wishes!  Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## ssocialitex

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations and best wishes!  Your ring is beautiful!


Thank you!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ssocialitex said:


> After 5 and a half years, finally got engaged at The Breakers in April
> 
> What a lovely place!
> 
> View attachment 5084723


Congrats!


----------



## winks

ssocialitex said:


> After 5 and a half years, finally got engaged at The Breakers in April
> 
> What a lovely place!
> 
> View attachment 5084723


congrats!! your ring looks amazing!!!!


----------



## ssocialitex

BowieFan1971 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!! 




winks said:


> congrats!! your ring looks amazing!!!!



Thank you! He did good! I was impressed at his newly obtained knowledge on diamonds


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

ssocialitex said:


> After 5 and a half years, finally got engaged at The Breakers in April
> 
> What a lovely place!
> 
> View attachment 5084723


Just came across this forum, your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## ssocialitex

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Just came across this forum, your ring is gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Congratulations


----------



## Shelovesbling

Love the eternity band and the new solitaire nlvoewithlv


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Shelovesbling said:


> Love the eternity band and the new solitaire nlvoewithlv


Thank you so much for the compliment.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My band finally arrived!!! I am so impressed, the packaging is beautiful and the band is gorgeous!!! I’m so happy I went with my heart and got the 2ctw eternity. I will eventually purchase a second one, then have my solitaire set in it to complete the set!


----------



## skyqueen

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My band finally arrived!!! I am so impressed, the packaging is beautiful and the band is gorgeous!!! I’m so happy I went with my heart and got the 2ctw eternity. I will eventually purchase a second one, then have my solitaire set in it to complete the set!
> View attachment 5091633
> 
> View attachment 5091634
> 
> View attachment 5091635
> 
> View attachment 5091636


I love this...perfect size for your e-ring


----------



## Cool Breeze

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My band finally arrived!!! I am so impressed, the packaging is beautiful and the band is gorgeous!!! I’m so happy I went with my heart and got the 2ctw eternity. I will eventually purchase a second one, then have my solitaire set in it to complete the set!
> View attachment 5091633
> 
> View attachment 5091634
> 
> View attachment 5091635
> 
> View attachment 5091636


Gorgeous!  It’s fits perfectly with your e-ring.  You have lovely hands and nail, too.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

skyqueen said:


> I love this...perfect size for your e-ring



Thank you! Now I can’t wait to get the second one! It’s also super comfy!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous!  It’s fits perfectly with your e-ring.  You have lovely hands and nail, too.


Thank you for the sweet compliments! I’m pretty obsessed with my set now!


----------



## limom

Wow. So pretty


----------



## Shelovesbling

Love it. They are beautiful. Perfect. Enjoy.


----------



## sds661

I was gifted some money from my grandpa after he passed...My mom requested we use some of this money on a luxury item in remembrance of him..soo I upgraded my setting..


----------



## michellem

sds661 said:


> I was gifted some money from my grandpa after he passed...My mom requested we use some of this money on a luxury item in remembrance of him..soo I upgraded my setting..


Beautiful! I’m sure your grandpa would be thrilled.


----------



## sds661

michellem said:


> Beautiful! I’m sure your grandpa would be thrilled.


Thank you! Me too ❤️


----------



## stephci

After 13 years finally married by soul mate!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

stephci said:


> After 13 years finally married by soul mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102857


Congratulations!  Wishing you and your spouse good health and much happiness.  Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## stephci

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Wishing you and your spouse good health and much happiness.  Your ring is gorgeous!


 Thank you!!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

stephci said:


> After 13 years finally married by soul mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102857


13 years, wow, congrats! You guys were married just without the paper! Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## simona monica

stephci said:


> After 13 years finally married by soul mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102857


Utterly elegant and classy! Suits you perfect))


----------



## A1aGypsy

stephci said:


> After 13 years finally married by soul mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102857



stunning! Congratulations on your marriage!


----------



## stephci

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Allthebagsmine

Miss CC said:


> Sharing my round solitaire e-ring


Girl!!!


----------



## PauseBreak

Got engaged a few months back… But I love it so much and wanted to share another photo


----------



## caruava

PauseBreak said:


> Got engaged a few months back… But I love it so much and wanted to share another photo
> View attachment 5107349



I love how the stone is set central to the shank (at half the length of the pear). Usually pears are set with more of half of the length on one side. Hope that makes sense. It is beautiful and the perfect weight for you.


----------



## PauseBreak

kavnadoo said:


> I love how the stone is set central to the shank (at half the length of the pear). Usually pears are set with more of half of the length on one side. Hope that makes sense. It is beautiful and the perfect weight for you.


Thank you!  I agree, I also prefer it this way, especially if another band is going to be added to the bottom.


----------



## abg12

8 year anniversary gift from my kind husband (16 carat, g color cushion) Typically it’s kept at the bank, but since we’ve been home a lot it’s been adorning my finger for a couple months now


----------



## sgj99

stephci said:


> After 13 years finally married by soul mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102857


Love this ring!


----------



## stephci

Here is my full set
Thanks all for letting me share!
All the rings on here are lovely


----------



## hers4eva

Hi e-ring lovers  

I love checking out this eye candy thread  Congratulations to everyone on your e-rings!

Here is my e-ring story:

One Christmas Eve, a long time ago, my Hubby proposed to me with a beautiful marquee diamond.

Recently, my hubby and I decided its finally time to check out the stunning yellow diamonds.  
We did a lot of reading educating ourselves.  

It took many months to find that special yellow color!

Then we both saw her,  her color was what we both dreamed her to look like.  

My hubby said this ring is THE ONE, just like I was his ONE that Christmas Eve night back in the day!

We both agreed that my beautiful marquee will forever stay on my left hand.

Let me introduce you to my custom designed radiant beauty - my dream of owning a yellow diamond is now crossed off my bucket list.

We both love her.  My Hubby jokes and says put your hand down, you are blinding me 






Pix 2





Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## DR2014

hers4eva said:


> Hi e-ring lovers
> 
> I love checking out this eye candy thread  Congratulations to everyone on your e-rings!
> 
> Here is my e-ring story:
> 
> One Christmas Eve, a long time ago, my Hubby proposed to me with a beautiful marquee diamond.
> 
> Recently, my hubby and I decided its finally time to check out the stunning yellow diamonds.
> We did a lot of reading educating ourselves.
> 
> It took many months to find that special yellow color!
> 
> Then we both saw her,  her color was what we both dreamed her to look like.
> 
> My hubby said this ring is THE ONE, just like I was his ONE that Christmas Eve night back in the day!
> 
> We both agreed that my beautiful marquee will forever stay on my left hand.
> 
> Let me introduce you to my custom designed radiant beauty - my dream of owning a yellow diamond is now crossed off my bucket list.
> 
> We both love her.  My Hubby jokes and says put your hand down, you are blinding me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone


It's absolutely beautiful, @hers4eva !!


----------



## hers4eva

DR2014 said:


> It's absolutely beautiful, @hers4eva !!




@DR2014 
*Thank you   so very much for your sweet and thoughtful reply*


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2516392
> 
> View attachment 2516393
> 
> View attachment 2516394
> 
> View attachment 2516395
> 
> Super simple solitaire w/ eternity band... I&#10084;&#65039;the elegant simplicity!


I’ve had quite a few wedding sets, but the solitaire and full eternity has always been my favorite. Today I feel like it’s come full circle. In 2014 I said I would eventually have the same set (solitaire and eternity) but larger, that’s exactly what I have now!


----------



## Shelovesbling

That is hilarious. You know what you like. Except now your set is huge. Congratulations beautiful.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Shelovesbling said:


> That is hilarious. You know what you like. Except now your set is huge. Congratulations beautiful.


It is funny, I feel like I’m back where I started. Thank you so much. I feel like my solitaire is exactly the size that I always wanted, I feel like it’s perfect!!!



Here’s my set from 2013


And now!


----------



## TraceySH

I did another little upgrade from one of my engagement rings (really just wedding rings at this point) - it was a gorgeous champagne round diamond in the most beautiful setting, but I never wore it - I got it right before I moved last week. Finally got it out to put on. My first pear shape ever!!


----------



## carleykitten

sds661 said:


> I was gifted some money from my grandpa after he passed...My mom requested we use some of this money on a luxury item in remembrance of him..soo I upgraded my setting..


I love it...Tacori was my dream jeweller when I got married... but we were young, dumb, and living on a prayer...lol
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> I did another little upgrade from one of my engagement rings (really just wedding rings at this point) - it was a gorgeous champagne round diamond in the most beautiful setting, but I never wore it - I got it right before I moved last week. Finally got it out to put on. My first pear shape ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111604
> View attachment 5111605
> View attachment 5111606


Stunning!  Congratulations!  Love everything about it.


----------



## 880

TraceySH said:


> I did another little upgrade from one of my engagement rings (really just wedding rings at this point) - it was a gorgeous champagne round diamond in the most beautiful setting, but I never wore it - I got it right before I moved last week. Finally got it out to put on. My first pear shape ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111604
> View attachment 5111605
> View attachment 5111606


Love this! It’s gorgeous on your finger! Wear it in great health and happiness!


----------



## TraceySH

Cool Breeze said:


> Stunning!  Congratulations!  Love everything about it.


Thank you!! It's a little dressier than maybe I should have gotten, and I never liked pears or ovals until recently. Then all of the sudden shapes I didn't like    (pears, ovals) I was drawn to over shapes I used to like    (radiant, asscher). Maybe it's just trending?


----------



## TraceySH

880 said:


> Love this! It’s gorgeous on your finger! Wear it in great health and happiness!


Thank you my friend & fellow jewelry lover


----------



## skyqueen

TraceySH said:


> I did another little upgrade from one of my engagement rings (really just wedding rings at this point) - it was a gorgeous champagne round diamond in the most beautiful setting, but I never wore it - I got it right before I moved last week. Finally got it out to put on. My first pear shape ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111604
> View attachment 5111605
> View attachment 5111606


----------



## sds661

carleykitten said:


> I love it...Tacori was my dream jeweller when I got married... but we were young, dumb, and living on a prayer...lol
> Enjoy!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## limom

abg12 said:


> 8 year anniversary gift from my kind husband (16 carat, g color cushion) Typically it’s kept at the bank, but since we’ve been home a lot it’s been adorning my finger for a couple months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107616


Why aren’t you wearing it?
It is beautiful on you.


----------



## shoppermomof4

Loving my newest upgade   ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving my newest upgade   ❤❤❤


Stunning!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## ssocialitex

TraceySH said:


> I did another little upgrade from one of my engagement rings (really just wedding rings at this point) - it was a gorgeous champagne round diamond in the most beautiful setting, but I never wore it - I got it right before I moved last week. Finally got it out to put on. My first pear shape ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111604
> View attachment 5111605
> View attachment 5111606



Sheeeesh this is gorgeous  Congrats! Looks beautiful on you


----------



## TraceySH

ssocialitex said:


> Sheeeesh this is gorgeous  Congrats! Looks beautiful on you


Thank you! I’ve still only worn it once. I don’t know where to wear it!


----------



## limom

TraceySH said:


> Thank you! I’ve still only worn it once. I don’t know where to wear it!


I can assist you with that.
my address is ….
Just kidding.
This is an absolutely gorgeous ring, wear it everywhere, you and your finger go.
That color


----------



## BowieFan1971

Proof a ring doesn’t need huge diamonds to have a lot of impact…not everyone can afford a huge diamond, or want one, but can still have a beautiful ring. Smaller diamonds rock too!!!!!!

.60 round eternity band solitaire
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 with a .33 wedding ring


----------



## TraceySH

limom said:


> I can assist you with that.
> my address is ….
> Just kidding.
> This is an absolutely gorgeous ring, wear it everywhere, you and your finger go.
> That color


I am actually planning a nice dinner out literally to wear the darn ring. It's going to be covered in cocktail sauce probably from a seafood tower here soon


----------



## Swanky

I agree, wear your beautiful rings everyday ladies!  Enjoy them!


----------



## Cool Breeze

BowieFan1971 said:


> Proof a ring doesn’t need huge diamonds to have a lot of impact…not everyone can afford a huge diamond, or want one, but can still have a beautiful ring. Smaller diamonds rock too!!!!!!
> 
> .60 round eternity band solitaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117329
> View attachment 5117330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a .33 wedding ring


It’s a beautiful set!  They look wonderful on you.  Continue to wear them in good health.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BowieFan1971 said:


> Proof a ring doesn’t need huge diamonds to have a lot of impact…not everyone can afford a huge diamond, or want one, but can still have a beautiful ring. Smaller diamonds rock too!!!!!!
> 
> .60 round eternity band solitaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117329
> View attachment 5117330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a .33 wedding ring


Very pretty, classic set. What carat weight is your solitaire?


----------



## BowieFan1971

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Very pretty, classic set. What carat weight is your solitaire?


Thank you! .60 ct, G color, SI1, excellent cut. Setting has a small diamond on each side of the head. Just under 1 ct total for the set.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! .60 ct, G color, SI1, excellent cut. Setting has a small diamond on each side of the head. Just under 1 ct total for the set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117446


I only asked because you said “smaller diamonds rock” it doesn’t look small.


----------



## mrs moulds

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving my newest upgade   ❤❤❤


Okay, I just fainted  again just woke up! Spectacular!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! .60 ct, G color, SI1, excellent cut. Setting has a small diamond on each side of the head. Just under 1 ct total for the set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117446


Beautiful! Love the setting. The angles are stunning


----------



## mrs moulds

stephci said:


> After 13 years finally married by soul mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102857


Beautiful ring!


----------



## mrs moulds

PauseBreak said:


> Got engaged a few months back… But I love it so much and wanted to share another photo
> View attachment 5107349


 I love pears! My best friend has a pear shaped diamond as well for over 30 years, and it’s stunning now as it was when she first got it.


----------



## mrs moulds

BowieFan1971 said:


> Proof a ring doesn’t need huge diamonds to have a lot of impact…not everyone can afford a huge diamond, or want one, but can still have a beautiful ring. Smaller diamonds rock too!!!!!!
> 
> .60 round eternity band solitaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117329
> View attachment 5117330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a .33 wedding ring


Your ring is beautiful. I remember my first ring, I eloped and didn’t have  a ring.
We stopped  at the LA jewelry mart on the way to Las Vegas. My ring was .35 points with a little gold  band and I loved her. ❤I just gave her to my daughter.


----------



## BowieFan1971

mrs moulds said:


> Your ring is beautiful. I remember my first ring, I eloped and didn’t have  a ring.
> We stopped  at the LA jewelry mart on the way to Las Vegas. My ring was .35 points with a little gold  band and I loved her. ❤I just gave her to my daughter.


I love that your daughter has it now! My mom gave me the .45 ct diamond my dad gave her on their 5th anniversary (they were too poor for an engagement ring) to me as pendant for my 29th birthday. Still have it and wear it 21 years later. ❤


----------



## mrs moulds




----------



## MmeM124

A few years ago I inherited my grandma’s wedding band (four stones). My original engagement princess cut diamond didn’t really go with it so I turned it into a pendant. But since then I’ve been on a quest for a new e-ring. Some of you may have seen my post asking for advice and also in the Tiffany forum when I tried on a bunch of rings (which…I still want that sapphire one!! )

After trying on so many rings I went back to another family ring (my great great aunt’s) that was too big and didn’t look right to me. I figured $50 to resize and see if it works or not was worth the investment. Well, I am pleasantly surprised and really love that I can wear two family rings! The third ring is aquamarine for my eldest son. I included two shots to capture the true swoopy-ness of the e-ring. I don’t know the specs.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Just got this adorable spacer to wear between my eternity band and solitaire.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Close up of my wedding set with spacer. I moved it to make it visible for the pic, normally it’s pretty invisible.


----------



## white houses

I usually just get a dip mani in either red or nude on my natural nails filed very short and round. I decided to go longer this time! I've literally never had long nails in my life, natural, acrylic, or otherwise! I got acrylic tips put on for the first time, with a nude/pink dip color to match. I feel like a Disney princess—except for the fact that I almost scratched my cornea out trying to take out my contacts!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

white houses said:


> I usually just get a dip mani in either red or nude on my natural nails filed very short and round. I decided to go longer this time! I've literally never had long nails in my life, natural, acrylic, or otherwise! I got acrylic tips put on for the first time, with a nude/pink dip color to match. I feel like a Disney princess—except for the fact that I almost scratched my cornea out trying to take out my contacts!
> View attachment 5123745


I love them! Your ring is beautiful also!!! I on the other hand, cannot function without long nails. Here are my current nails- long, nude, matte, and coffin shaped!


----------



## white houses

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love them! Your ring is beautiful also!!! I on the other hand, cannot function without long nails. Here are my current nails- long, nude, matte, and coffin shaped!



Beautiful rings and nails! I'm a blog/article writer for a living at a large agency and I'm having trouble typing!! I'm hoping that I get used to them, because they do feel super feminine!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

white houses said:


> Beautiful rings and nails! I'm a blog/article writer for a living at a large agency and I'm having trouble typing!! I'm hoping that I get used to them, because they do feel super feminine!


Thanks! I understand, everything takes practice, trust me it does get easier!


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Close up of my wedding set with spacer. I moved it to make it visible for the pic, normally it’s pretty invisible.
> View attachment 5122711


You have beautiful hands. Love the complete set


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs moulds said:


> You have beautiful hands. Love the complete set


Thank you so much!


----------



## Gringach

I love this thread and all the beautiful rings posted!
Here are mine: a Cartier Étincelle wedding band (this is the 2mm) and my engagement ring with 0.6 ct diamond. This ring has been designed and made by a local jeweler because my first was kind of too simple for my licking  I love the vintage look of my ring now and how my Cartier band is not overshadowed by it because of the space between the two rings 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Your ring is beautiful. I remember my first ring, I eloped and didn’t have  a ring.
> I just gave her to my daughter.


Perfect!


----------



## Clinn236

Our anniversary is coming up and I have been wanting to add another band to my wedding set. We ordered this one from Etsy and it turned out to be bigger than I was expecting. I kind of like it but my husband thinks it's too large and overpowers my wedding ring too much. What do you all think? I have a few days left to decide before the return window closes.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Clinn236 said:


> Our anniversary is coming up and I have been wanting to add another band to my wedding set. We ordered this one from Etsy and it turned out to be bigger than I was expecting. I kind of like it but my husband thinks it's too large and overpowers my wedding ring too much. What do you all think? I have a few days left to decide before the return window closes.
> 
> View attachment 5142693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142694


Overpower? No. Match or compliment? No. Different types/degrees of sparkle/light reflection.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I don’t think you need another band with your stack there…perhaps a band to wear on the opposite hand?


----------



## jaimerz

After 2 babies, Disabilities , 11 years married and 20 years together My husband surprised me with my dream ring. 

1.3 CT. VVS1  Asshure cut.

paired with my wedding bands


----------



## jaimerz

TraceySH said:


> I did another little upgrade from one of my engagement rings (really just wedding rings at this point) - it was a gorgeous champagne round diamond in the most beautiful setting, but I never wore it - I got it right before I moved last week. Finally got it out to put on. My first pear shape ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111604
> View attachment 5111605
> View attachment 5111606


This is incredible


----------



## Egel

Clinn236 said:


> Our anniversary is coming up and I have been wanting to add another band to my wedding set. We ordered this one from Etsy and it turned out to be bigger than I was expecting. I kind of like it but my husband thinks it's too large and overpowers my wedding ring too much. What do you all think? I have a few days left to decide before the return window closes.
> 
> View attachment 5142693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142694


I think that this stack is quite hefty on it's own. As @Gourmetgal already suggested, I feel that the ring on another finger will have more impact.


----------



## travelgal16

white houses said:


> I usually just get a dip mani in either red or nude on my natural nails filed very short and round. I decided to go longer this time! I've literally never had long nails in my life, natural, acrylic, or otherwise! I got acrylic tips put on for the first time, with a nude/pink dip color to match. I feel like a Disney princess—except for the fact that I almost scratched my cornea out trying to take out my contacts!
> View attachment 5123745


Beautiful set. I love seeing gold settings. Can I ask what color your pear is? Im planning on a gold setting.


----------



## Marmotte

Here is mine.
0 carat 



Still waiting for the proposal but when it comes the ring will be the VCA Estelle Solitaire


----------



## yayaisnan

This was just a try on but this is my dream ring!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Marmotte said:


> Here is mine.
> 0 carat
> View attachment 5150946
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the proposal but when it comes the ring will be the VCA Estelle Solitaire
> 
> View attachment 5150947


Pretty choice!  What size is the stone?


----------



## Marmotte

AntiqueShopper said:


> Pretty choice!  What size is the stone?


If I remember correctly, just below 1ct


----------



## Shelovesbling

My new upgrade. I love it so much. This is my forever ring.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I might be in a minority, but I knew for sure I did not want a diamond!  My idea was always for a marquise or pear-shaped colored center stone with moissanite side/accent stones but the actual shape and configuration were up in the air until it got put together.  I also wanted something on the more modest stone size but with a wider band - slim bands look out of scale on my wide fingers and while a lot of my clothes and costume jewelry might be bolder, for an engagement ring I wanted something a little quieter but more unique for daily use. 

My fiance wanted to be sure I got exactly what I wanted, and I already had a local jewelry designer in mind from purchasing her fashion jewelry over the years and seeing that she did fine jewelry and custom/engagement pieces as well.  At the point we were looking at buying and not just me dreaming about it, I knew I wanted Alexandrite.  It's super unique (natural stones are "rarer than diamonds" though this is a lab stone) and changes color in different lighting, between a blue-green and a purple-red and my favorite color has always been purple. 







It has been impossible to capture the blue/green/teal shades on camera!  I can look down and it looks completely bright teal and still photograph blurple haha.  It also looks red-orange with flashes of green through my sunglasses, which I found out was due to a property unrelated to its color change - pleochroism and polarized light or something or other haha. 




Super happy with how it turned out and excited but also intimidated by the prospect of wedding planning.  We got engaged earlier this year but are targeting Summer/Fall 2023 for our wedding.


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

I don't get to wear my engagement ring often because of my line of work, but I'm still so obsessed with it after all these years.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love them! Your ring is beautiful also!!! I on the other hand, cannot function without long nails. Here are my current nails- long, nude, matte, and coffin shaped!
> View attachment 5123826


A beautiful set! Do you mind sharing the carat size of your engagement stone?


----------



## Gringach

cptsunnymuffin said:


> I don't get to wear my engagement ring often because of my line of work, but I'm still so obsessed with it after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 5163239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163240


Beautiful!!
And sorry you cannot wear it that often as it really is a stunning one!
I would wear as soon as I am back at home if I were you


----------



## Gourmetgal

cptsunnymuffin said:


> I don't get to wear my engagement ring often because of my line of work, but I'm still so obsessed with it after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 5163239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163240


So pretty.  Love the side stones, too.  You have beautiful hands!


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

Gringach said:


> Beautiful!!
> And sorry you cannot wear it that often as it really is a stunning one!
> I would wear as soon as I am back at home if I were you





Gourmetgal said:


> So pretty.  Love the side stones, too.  You have beautiful hands!




Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

iskam.mnogo said:


> A beautiful set! Do you mind sharing the carat size of your engagement stone?


Thank you, my solitaire is 2.16 ctw.


----------



## Shelovesbling

I have a hand shot. Had to get my nails done first.


----------



## shiny_things

cptsunnymuffin said:


> I don't get to wear my engagement ring often because of my line of work, but I'm still so obsessed with it after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 5163239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163240


That is so so pretty, your nails are gorgeous!!!


----------



## ForFreeItIs

This is my wife's!


----------



## pukasonqo

cptsunnymuffin said:


> I don't get to wear my engagement ring often because of my line of work, but I'm still so obsessed with it after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 5163239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163240


Lovely ring, beautiful hands!


----------



## lovemybabes

I recently got an upgrade and really loved the rose gold twisty band to go with it! Of course I kept my other set, but it was a halo and I needed a simple design for this one!


----------



## lovemybabes

This was my previous set. Loved her, but wanted simple.


----------



## norfolkpirate

lovemybabes said:


> This was my previous set. Loved her, but wanted simple.
> View attachment 5175162


Both sets are stunning!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I’m wearing my plain wedding band today for a more simple look.


----------



## Designer Patroit

Ladies, I was told by my grandmother “ your wedding band always sits closest to the heart”. 

I’m not sure of the history or origin of her words but I’ll do some 
research. 

Any thoughts or words from yours?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lovemybabes said:


> I recently got an upgrade and really loved the rose gold twisty band to go with it! Of course I kept my other set, but it was a halo and I needed a simple design for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175160



I never knew how stunning diamonds can look in combination with rose gold. Love that set.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

3.33 ct pink Tourmaline with .71ctw diamonds in 18kt WG setting. With 2.50 ctw diamond band. Worn on separate fingers for obvious reasons.


----------



## Allshinythings

Love seeing all the beautiful engagement rings.  I got an upgrade lately. I adore the sapphire ring that Kate Middleton has so I got the same design in yellow gold with a smaller stone.


----------



## simona monica

Designer Patroit said:


> Ladies, I was told by my grandmother “ your wedding band always sits closest to the heart”.
> 
> I’m not sure of the history or origin of her words but I’ll do some
> research.
> 
> Any thoughts or words from yours?


Here you are below a partial/possible reason





						Why Are Wedding Rings Worn on the 4th Finger of the Left Hand?
					

Wedding rings are pieces of jewelry that are worn by couples forever, symbolizing their eternal love for one another.  The reason why wedding rings are known to be circular in shape is because a circle has no beginning and no end; hence why marriages are meant to last forever.    During a...




					www.mervisdiamond.com


----------



## mrs moulds

cptsunnymuffin said:


> I don't get to wear my engagement ring often because of my line of work, but I'm still so obsessed with it after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 5163239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163240


I’m  a sucker for oval diamonds. Your rings are simply beautiful


----------



## SARM4800

Love seeing your rings ladies


----------



## shiny_things

So happy I can finally post in here. It's my absolute dream ring. I didn't want anything too huge but also still substantial on my finger. Cushion cut halo has been my dream ring since I was a teenager and he got it spot on. Bespoke made. Centre stone is 1.02ct with 0.35ct pave shank. G, VS2, triple excellent.

It's  so sparkly but so hard to take a picture that shows it!


----------



## Cool Breeze

shiny_things said:


> So happy I can finally post in here. It's my absolute dream ring. I didn't want anything too huge but also still substantial on my finger. Cushion cut halo has been my dream ring since I was a teenager and he got it spot on. Bespoke made. Centre stone is 1.02ct with 0.35ct pave shank. G, VS2, triple excellent.
> 
> It's  so sparkly but so hard to take a picture that shows it!
> 
> View attachment 5207009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207023


Stunning!  Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on your hand.


----------



## J.A.N.

Upgrade yet again but something I've always wanted and loved.
14ct Gold 1.50ct H/I colour princess cut Diamonds. 0.75 main stone and 37.5 each side.
I3 but on inspection look more like Si1
They sparkle like mad. This is my dream ring.
At an affordable price on Gemporia.com 2 left.
Large stones as my hands are small and chunky.


----------



## BowieFan1971

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5209420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade yet again but something I've always wanted and loved.
> 14ct Gold 1.50ct H/I colour princess cut Diamonds. 0.75 main stone and 37.5 each side.
> I3 but on inspection look more like Si1
> They sparkle like mad. This is my dream ring.
> At an affordable price on Gemporia.com 2 left.
> Large stones as my hands are small and chunky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209421


So happy for you!!!! Lovely ring!


----------



## J.A.N.

BowieFan1971 said:


> So happy for you!!!! Lovely ring!


Thank you


----------



## BPC

3.76ct J, VS2 Hearts & Arrows diamond from Whiteflash. This was my 17th anniversary upgrade.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

BPC said:


> 3.76ct J, VS2 Hearts & Arrows diamond from Whiteflash. This was my 17th anniversary upgrade.
> View attachment 5212628


Congrats! It’s beautiful!! 
what is the size of your finger?


----------



## shiny_things

Cool Breeze said:


> Stunning!  Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on your hand.



Thankyou so much!


----------



## CluelessPurseOwner

My now-husband picked the raw diamond, and this came out of it!


----------



## foxgal

I originally posted this e-ring here 7 years ago, but thought I’d add a pic of this set all together. I got the bottom v-band 6 years ago as it fit better with the ring, and then got the top tiara band last year marking a special anniversary, and just got them all soldered together so they don’t roll all around.

The e-ring includes a .45 diamond from my original wedding set over 20 years ago and a .5 diamond my mom gave me the year before she died so this set is so super meaningful to me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

foxgal said:


> I originally posted this e-ring here 7 years ago, but thought I’d add a pic of this set all together. I got the bottom v-band 6 years ago as it fit better with the ring, and then got the top tiara band last year marking a special anniversary, and just got them all soldered together so they don’t roll all around.
> 
> The e-ring includes a .45 diamond from my original wedding set over 20 years ago and a .5 diamond my mom gave me the year before she died so this set is so super meaningful to me.
> 
> View attachment 5222740


I love that it has such personal meaning and manages to look “on purpose” and unique at the same time.


----------



## BPC

iskam.mnogo said:


> Congrats! It’s beautiful!!
> what is the size of your finger?


thank you. it's 7.5


----------



## cyndymariela




----------



## silviap90

Here’s my upgrade/push present  hubby asked if there was anything I wanted but I couldn’t think of anything but a larger stone. I love it’s warmth excuse the writing on my hand…I love writing things on my hand for work…bad habit I know.


----------



## A bottle of Red

cyndymariela said:


> View attachment 5228836


Very elegant


----------



## Style_Baby

cyndymariela said:


> View attachment 5228836


Just beautiful!!!! Where was this pic taken?!?!?! It looks so elegant and fun!


----------



## SparkleOnSunday

I got engaged this weekend!

My amazing boyfriend picked the ring himself. For me, it’s perfect


----------



## Cool Breeze

SparkleOnSunday said:


> I got engaged this weekend!
> 
> My amazing boyfriend picked the ring himself. For me, it’s perfect
> 
> View attachment 5251331


Congratulations!  It’s beautiful!


----------



## altigirl88

shiny_things said:


> So happy I can finally post in here. It's my absolute dream ring. I didn't want anything too huge but also still substantial on my finger. Cushion cut halo has been my dream ring since I was a teenager and he got it spot on. Bespoke made. Centre stone is 1.02ct with 0.35ct pave shank. G, VS2, triple excellent.
> 
> It's  so sparkly but so hard to take a picture that shows it!
> 
> View attachment 5207009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207023



Stunning! I love cushion cuts


----------



## sophiaberry

Got engaged a month ago and we’re eloping this weekend!


----------



## Cool Breeze

sophiaberry said:


> Got engaged a month ago and we’re eloping this weekend!


Congratulations!  Warmest wishes to you and your partner.


----------



## Raie

My dream ring! Married my college sweetheart in October and I absolutely love my ring set! Emerald cut center with trapezoid side stones, and the eternity band has emerald cuts set east-west.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Raven128 said:


> My dream ring! Married my college sweetheart in October and I absolutely love my ring set! Emerald cut center with trapezoid side stones, and the eternity band has emerald cuts set east-west.


Gorgeous!  I think people may be interested in the stats if you’re comfortable sharing.  Best wishes on your marriage!


----------



## Raie

Gourmetgal said:


> Gorgeous!  I think people may be interested in the stats if you’re comfortable sharing.  Best wishes on your marriage!



Thank you! The center stone is E VS2 and is 2.72ct, then .53 in side stones on a size 7 finger! The band is 2.62 in E VS1-2 emerald cut stones.


----------



## htx1234

SparkleOnSunday said:


> I got engaged this weekend!
> 
> My amazing boyfriend picked the ring himself. For me, it’s perfect
> 
> View attachment 5251331


Congrats!!! Would love to know more about your ring if you’re so inclined. It’s absolutely stunning.


----------



## SparkleOnSunday

htx1234 said:


> Congrats!!! Would love to know more about your ring if you’re so inclined. It’s absolutely stunning.



Thank you! It was not picked by me, so I had no clue what the details were.

I asked bf for some more info for you ladies. He said
- 14 ct rose gold band, knife edge
- Platinum prongs, 6 prong style
- Size 3.5
- Ideal cut 
- G colour 
- Just over 1.5 carats

Hope this helps!


----------



## cyndymariela

Style_Baby said:


> Just beautiful!!!! Where was this pic taken?!?!?! It looks so elegant and fun!


Restoration Hardware 3 arts club cafe in Chicago


----------



## Style_Baby

cyndymariela said:


> Restoration Hardware 3 arts club cafe in Chicago


Love it!!! Thank you.


----------



## hippieluxe

Hello! This is my first post ever.

My 2.8 carat, VS1, H color old European cut from Victor Canera




View attachment 5263869


----------



## Swanky

hippieluxe said:


> Hello! This is my first post ever.
> 
> My 2.8 carat, VS1, H color old European cut from Victor Canera
> 
> View attachment 5263865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263869



Gorgeous!
He’s the best, mine is from him too!!


----------



## hippieluxe

Swanky said:


> Gorgeous!
> He’s the best, mine is from him too!!


Thank you! He really is and I’m sure yours is *chefs kiss*


----------



## Swanky

We had THE BEST experience with him, even went to his office in LA and sat and chatted with him a bit, great guy and so good!


----------



## Swanky

Full disclosure… my ring in the Engagement/wedding ring thread thread in the library is not my current Victor Canera ring.


----------



## skyqueen

hippieluxe said:


> Hello! This is my first post ever.
> 
> My 2.8 carat, VS1, H color old European cut from Victor Canera
> 
> View attachment 5263865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263869


Just love OECs! I have a pair of OEC studs that I adore...best thing I've bought in a long time. Enjoy your gorgeous ring


----------



## simurgh

Swanky said:


> Full disclosure… my ring in the Engagement/wedding ring thread thread in the library is not my current Victor Canera ring.


so clearly we all need an update!!


----------



## Swanky

simurgh said:


> so clearly we all need an update!!



I agree 
I will update soon!


----------



## BWM

Swanky said:


> I agree
> I will update soon!



I love VC settings--can't wait to see yours as well!


----------



## J.A.N.

Upgraded to this what do u think?


----------



## A bottle of Red

J.A.N. said:


> Upgraded to this what do u think?
> View attachment 5274310
> View attachment 5274311
> View attachment 5274312


Oooh so pretty!  Care to share the specs?


----------



## J.A.N.

A bottle of Red said:


> Oooh so pretty!  Care to share the specs?



Thanks so pleased. XxxxX
Of course you will be pleasantly surprised.
It's QVC Diamonique( cubic zirconia and silver ) 3cts approx and it's looks like the real deal. Walking past my fav antique shop 2 day and It caught my eye and couldn't resist. It's funny I've never liked the round  solitaire cut but this is gorgeous. 
 I just had to have a laugh with everyone. Esp my sister who thought I'd robbed a bank. Lol Its so belivable this piece its unreal. 
The moral of the story is 
you can still get the look without having to donate one if your kidneys ha ha ha


----------



## A bottle of Red

That's great & unexpected!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Cool Breeze

J.A.N. said:


> Upgraded to this what do u think?
> View attachment 5274310
> View attachment 5274311
> View attachment 5274312


What fun!


----------



## saltymelonfalls

New here and my first post. My ring is a 2.70 caret OEC set in platinum. My top band is a Tiffany and co. Metro band and my bottom band is a vintage Art Deco platinum band set with baguette diamonds. ❤️


----------



## saltymelonfalls

hippieluxe said:


> Hello! This is my first post ever.
> 
> My 2.8 carat, VS1, H color old European cut from Victor Canera
> 
> View attachment 5263865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263869


Gorgeous!!


----------



## colemichelle

Finally get to join the club


----------



## Lover Girl

colemichelle said:


> Finally get to join the club


Beautiful! Congratulations  I love that it’s going east/west, makes its very unique!


----------



## Konoplya

This is my first ever post here.  My center diamond belonged to my grandmother and was purchased in the 1960’s as an upgrade to her original e-ring. Her band was very thin and broke after about 5 years of my wear. This band pictured was a birthday gift from my husband. Both mean so much to me! Unfortunately I lost my wedding band and the e-ring is too loose to be worn on its own currently, so it sits in my jewelry box for now.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Konoplya said:


> This is my first ever post here.  My center diamond belonged to my grandmother and was purchased in the 1960’s as an upgrade to her original e-ring. Her band was very thin and broke after about 5 years of my wear. This band pictured was a birthday gift from my husband. Both mean so much to me! Unfortunately I lost my wedding band and the e-ring is too loose to be worn on its own currently, so it sits in my jewelry box for now.


You might be able to add sizing beads inside the ring


----------



## Konoplya

A bottle of Red said:


> You might be able to add sizing beads inside the ring


Thank you for the info. I’m assuming I’d get them from a jeweler?


----------



## A bottle of Red

Konoplya said:


> Thank you for the info. I’m assuming I’d get them from a jeweler?


Yes !


----------



## lynch52358

I have stalked this thread forever. Now I get to finally show off my beautiful ring! Which reminds me that I need to change my username. LOL


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My wedding set is finally complete❤️❤️❤️


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I’m sorry ladies, I offered no explanation. My dream upgrade was a 2 carat ish solitaire and an eternity band. DH and I bought a 2.16 carat round brilliant and a two carat eternity. Having the eternity made me want a second one to set my diamond in. Today I went to get my solitaire resized and I saw a 1 carat 10 stone semi mount. I decided to buy it and have my diamond set in it. I am thrilled with the results. I think this set will make me smile for the foreseeable future!!!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Beautiful. Congratulations looks beautiful on your hand.


----------



## violina

Sorry for the cloudy e-ring that's paired with my wedding ring... The prasiolite gets cloudy super quick.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Shelovesbling said:


> Beautiful. Congratulations looks beautiful on your hand.


Thank you so much!


----------



## skyqueen

colemichelle said:


> Finally get to join the club


Love the east/west setting...unique


----------



## BowieFan1971

violina said:


> Sorry for the cloudy e-ring that's paired with my wedding ring... The prasiolite gets cloudy super quick.
> 
> View attachment 5294440


That wedding band is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## colemichelle

skyqueen said:


> Love the east/west setting...unique


Thank you!


----------



## iamyumi

My original and my 10th year upgrade. We picked both together and am really loving this triology style! 1.4ct I colour VS1 3 EX


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

8.09 fancy light yellow ring, with side prongs for our anniversary.  I have 72 hours group!  Keep or return. All help is really appreciated.
A little background- we were in search of a 10 carat but stumbled accesos this stone. I love the color it is excellent for me, but being so deep it’s not what exactly making my heart skip a beat.  Keep or return?  This would be my last diamond ring- I swear! This would also be my 3rd engagement ring-I have my original round and I have an upgrade from October of last year (an 8.01 emerald cut diamond)


----------



## SparkleOnSunday

Mrs.Hermess said:


> 8.09 fancy light yellow ring, with side prongs for our anniversary.  I have 72 hours group!  Keep or return. All help is really appreciated.
> A little background- we were in search of a 10 carat but stumbled accesos this stone. I love the color it is excellent for me, but being so deep it’s not what exactly making my heart skip a beat.  Keep or return?  This would be my last diamond ring- I swear! This would also be my 3rd engagement ring-I have my original round and I have an upgrade from October of last year (an 8.01 emerald cut diamond)



I absolutely love it! It’s a beautiful stone. 

However, especially when you’re investing so heavily in something, it should make you feel amazing. 

If you don’t love it, it’s not worth it. Maybe keep looking?


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

SparkleOnSunday said:


> I absolutely love it! It’s a beautiful stone.
> 
> However, especially when you’re investing so heavily in something, it should make you feel amazing.
> 
> If you don’t love it, it’s not worth it. Maybe keep looking?


Thank you.  You are right!  I need to love it, and I do not.  I have requested a return.  I will continue looking and will ask in price scope.   Thank you


----------



## LV_4ever

A few years ago I upgraded my original engagement ring. I could not decide if I wanted to get a new bigger stone or use the original stone in a three stone setting. Then I realized I really wanted my original stone in the center, for sentimental reasons, with the addition of a halo. I have been very happy with the results!!
Original was .76, now with halo it is 1.04. Tiffany Channel wedding band totals 1 carat.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

LV_4ever said:


> A few years ago I upgraded my original engagement ring. I could not decide if I wanted to get a new bigger stone or use the original stone in a three stone setting. Then I realized I really wanted my original stone in the center, for sentimental reasons, with the addition of a halo. I have been very happy with the results!!
> Original was .76, now with halo it is 1.04. Tiffany Channel wedding band totals 1 carat.
> View attachment 5315465


It’s beautiful!


----------



## Purseloco

1.53 or 1.54 Center Diamond set in a rose gold halo. I can't remember honestly, I have been wearing it so long. The angel ring my husband gave me for Christmas.


----------



## Purseloco

I


LV_4ever said:


> A few years ago, I upgraded my original engagement ring. I could not decide if I wanted to get a new bigger stone or use the original stone in a three stone setting. Then I realized I really wanted my original stone in the center, for sentimental reasons, with the addition of a halo. I have been very happy with the results!!
> Original was .76, now with halo it is 1.04. Tiffany Channel wedding band totals 1 carat.
> View attachment 5315465


Beautiful! I did the same thing with my ring. My husband suggested I have my ring reset in a rose gold halo which I did. The halo setting accentuates the beauty of the center stone. The sentimental is more important to me. I wear my ring everyday non-stop it's that important to me.


----------



## LV_4ever

Purseloco said:


> I
> 
> Beautiful! I did the same thing with my ring. My husband suggested I have my ring reset in a rose gold halo which I did. The halo setting accentuates the beauty of the center stone. The sentimental is more important to me. I wear my ring everyday non-stop it's that important to me.


The rose gold halo is a beautiful twist. I agree about keeping the center stone the star. Your rings are gorgeous!


----------



## simona monica

violina said:


> Sorry for the cloudy e-ring that's paired with my wedding ring... The prasiolite gets cloudy super quick.
> 
> View attachment 5294440


I just saw this post... The rings are sensational! Congratulations))


----------



## hers4eva

This is such a gorgeous thread! Love all the rings here*

I am so loving  my dream Canary diamond ring! She is the star of all my jewelry! *







Her side view ...





Here she is in my flower garden...






*Below...
Here is a 20 second video of her in real life!  I adore her special yellow coloring!  When my Hubby and I saw this diamond just added to the inventory, she was the ONE and we had to grab her fast Picked out the loose diamond and then her setting was then custom made of the style I chose for her.*



			https://api.smugmug.com/services/embed/11500436286_3Sh3x6R?width=720&height=1280&albumId=155689910&albumKey=Zfr35c
		


Thanks for viewing her video and have a wonderful week!


----------



## Tempo

Days with this cold winter sun really make diamonds shine. Sometimes you're so used to what you wear on your finger that you don't even notice it anymore. But this sparkle makes me remember the reason why I wear them and that makes my heart shine like the stones!


----------



## merkelli

My set. I saw this ring in an antique store and sent a picture to my boyfriend at the time. Then he told me he went buy the store and someone else had bought it  turns out he sent his dad to get it that same day


----------



## luv2shop_78

Tempo said:


> Days with this cold winter sun really make diamonds shine. Sometimes you're so used to what you wear on your finger that you don't even notice it anymore. But this sparkle makes me remember the reason why I wear them and that makes my heart shine like the stones!
> 
> View attachment 5319252


Gorg  !!!
I hope you don’t find me tacky but may I ask what ct weight your solitaire is?


----------



## Tempo

luv2shop_78 said:


> Gorg  !!!
> I hope you don’t find me tacky but may I ask what ct weight your solitaire is?


No problem, it's 7.15 ct!


----------



## luv2shop_78

Tempo said:


> No problem, it's 7.15 ct!


Yowza!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Molls

hers4eva said:


> This is such a gorgeous thread! Love all the rings here*
> 
> I am so loving  my dream Canary diamond ring! She is the star of all my jewelry! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her side view ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is in my flower garden...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Below...
> Here is a 20 second video of her in real life!  I adore her special yellow coloring!  When my Hubby and I saw this diamond just added to the inventory, she was the ONE and we had to grab her fast Picked out the loose diamond and then her setting was then custom made of the style I chose for her.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://api.smugmug.com/services/embed/11500436286_3Sh3x6R?width=720&height=1280&albumId=155689910&albumKey=Zfr35c
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing her video and have a wonderful week!


Stunning! I love canary diamonds and your setting is perfect.


----------



## Swanky

Late pics of my beloved Victor Canera, god bless him and my DH’s patience combing the world (literally) for the perfect (for us) stone!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Swanky said:


> Late pics of my beloved Victor Canera, god bless him and my DH’s patience combing the world (literally) for the perfect (for us) stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322157
> View attachment 5322158
> View attachment 5322159
> View attachment 5322160
> View attachment 5322161



Beautiful ring Swanky! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hers4eva

Molls said:


> Stunning! I love canary diamonds and your setting is perfect.




 Thank you  Molls


----------



## Cool Breeze

Swanky said:


> Late pics of my beloved Victor Canera, god bless him and my DH’s patience combing the world (literally) for the perfect (for us) stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322157
> View attachment 5322158
> View attachment 5322159
> View attachment 5322160
> View attachment 5322161


Absolutely magnificent!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## missD

The best halo proportions I’ve ever seen!

Most halos are too thick and distracting. This just adds the perfect perimeter of shimmer and the band width is just right!

It’s still has strong solitaire vibes but with the oomph of the encircled diamonds! 



Swanky said:


> Late pics of my beloved Victor Canera, god bless him and my DH’s patience combing the world (literally) for the perfect (for us) stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322157
> View attachment 5322158
> View attachment 5322159
> View attachment 5322160
> View attachment 5322161


----------



## Swanky

Thank you!!



Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful ring Swanky! Thanks for sharing.





Cool Breeze said:


> Absolutely magnificent!  Wear it in good health.





missD said:


> The best halo proportions I’ve ever seen!
> 
> Most halos are too thick and distracting. This just adds the perfect perimeter of shimmer and the band width is just right!
> 
> It’s still has strong solitaire vibes but with the oomph of the encircled diamonds!


Aww thanks! DH worked very closely with Victor to make sure the halo was low key as I wasn't sure I wanted one, and I didn't want the ring to look, or be, physically any larger.  We had THE BEST experience with him!


----------



## BWM

Totally in love with your VC Emilya, @Swanky !!!  Can you share the specs on your MRB center diamond please? 

Thanks for sharing your VC masterpiece!


----------



## Swanky

I will look, traveling to Vegas currently! 
I’ll I can remember is just over 4carat H&A and VC staunchly telling my DH “this is the stone!!!”



BWM said:


> Totally in love with your VC Emilya, @Swanky !!!  Can you share the specs on your MRB center diamond please?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your VC masterpiece!


----------



## BWM

Swanky said:


> I will look, traveling to Vegas currently!
> I’ll I can remember is just over 4carat H&A and VC staunchly telling my DH “this is the stone!!!”



Thanks!

Is yours the cathedral Emilya version as well?


----------



## Swanky

BWM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is yours the cathedral Emilya version as well?


----------



## BWM

We are almost ring twins, @Swanky ! Mine has the donut!


----------



## Swanky

BWM said:


> We are almost ring twins, @Swanky ! Mine has the donut!
> 
> View attachment 5324750



when I get home I’ll add my specs and the story about why we did a halo and why I didn’t do the donut (incidentally, which I prefer!!)


----------



## LV Rawks

.92 E VS2


----------



## Rocket_girl

Over the moon to be joining this thread! 
Engaged in September, married in December. 
Pandemic story,
Pandemic wedding,
Lifetime love. 

(I’ve been binge-cruising this thread, loving all your spectacular rings and beautiful stories). 
Congrats to all!!!


----------



## WineLover

Rocket_girl said:


> Over the moon to be joining this thread!
> Engaged in September, married in December.
> Pandemic story,
> Pandemic wedding,
> Lifetime love.
> 
> (I’ve been binge-cruising this thread, loving all your spectacular rings and beautiful stories).
> Congrats to all!!!


Beautiful ring, beautiful bride!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Rocket_girl said:


> Over the moon to be joining this thread!
> Engaged in September, married in December.
> Pandemic story,
> Pandemic wedding,
> Lifetime love.
> 
> (I’ve been binge-cruising this thread, loving all your spectacular rings and beautiful stories).
> Congrats to all!!!


Congratulations!  You look amazing!  Your ring is beautiful, too!  Warmest wishes for a happy and healthy  marriage.


----------



## Purseloco

hers4eva said:


> This is such a gorgeous thread! Love all the rings here*
> 
> I am so loving  my dream Canary diamond ring! She is the star of all my jewelry! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her side view ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is in my flower garden...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Below...
> Here is a 20 second video of her in real life!  I adore her special yellow coloring!  When my Hubby and I saw this diamond just added to the inventory, she was the ONE and we had to grab her fast Picked out the loose diamond and then her setting was then custom made of the style I chose for her.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://api.smugmug.com/services/embed/11500436286_3Sh3x6R?width=720&height=1280&albumId=155689910&albumKey=Zfr35c
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing her video and have a wonderful week!


It is so important to love your ring. Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## hers4eva

Purseloco said:


> It is so important to love your ring. Your ring is beautiful!



 

*Thank you sweetheart ❣️ so very sweet of you to say! *


----------



## jenalynmichelle

Hello!!! New here!!! 

Here’s my 6.23 ct, E color, IF cushion cut ring


----------



## skyqueen

jenalynmichelle said:


> Hello!!! New here!!!
> 
> Here’s my 6.23 ct, E color, IF cushion cut ring
> View attachment 5334757


Hello Gorgeous!


----------



## cartier

Hubby just upgraded me! He was never a fan of my 3.49 G VS1 in a halo. New ring is 5.53 I VS2. Need to take some better pics in sunlight!  I went with a super skinny band that I must admit I’m not loving. Looking for something a bit thicker. I’m like this basket as it lets in a lot of light


----------



## meazar

jenalynmichelle said:


> Hello!!! New here!!!
> 
> Here’s my 6.23 ct, E color, IF cushion cut ring
> View attachment 5334757


Amazing!


----------



## A bottle of Red

cartier said:


> Hubby just upgraded me! He was never a fan of my 3.49 G VS1 in a halo. New ring is 5.53 I VS2. Need to take some better pics in sunlight!  I went with a super skinny band that I must admit I’m not loving. Looking for something a bit thicker. I’m like this basket as it lets in a lot of light
> 
> View attachment 5335011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335015


Classic elegance!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

cartier said:


> Hubby just upgraded me! He was never a fan of my 3.49 G VS1 in a halo. New ring is 5.53 I VS2. Need to take some better pics in sunlight!  I went with a super skinny band that I must admit I’m not loving. Looking for something a bit thicker. I’m like this basket as it lets in a lot of light
> 
> View attachment 5335011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335015


I love it, but agree a thicker band would be better. Maybe slightly thinner than your eternity band.


----------



## gwendo25

I recently restyled my 1.5 ct princess Center diamond. I also collect different shape diamonds (all purchased preloved) and wear as right hand rings. .50 emerald and 1 ct pear.


----------



## marbella8

saltymelonfalls said:


> View attachment 5280317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New here and my first post. My ring is a 2.70 caret OEC set in platinum. My top band is a Tiffany and co. Metro band and my bottom band is a vintage Art Deco platinum band set with baguette diamonds. ❤



Hi! I love your stone. What is an OEC? Old-European Cut? Is that why the stone looks more flat and cushioned, but still round? I have been obsessed for a long time to figure out what this stone shape is, because I love how it’s more flat.


----------



## marbella8

Rocket_girl said:


> Over the moon to be joining this thread!
> Engaged in September, married in December.
> Pandemic story,
> Pandemic wedding,
> Lifetime love.
> 
> (I’ve been binge-cruising this thread, loving all your spectacular rings and beautiful stories).
> Congrats to all!!!



so gorgeous, both you and your ring! Congrats!

May I ask if your stone is a round brilliant or an Old-European cut? Thanks!


----------



## yayaisnan

Just picked out my stone literally obsessed! For setting I’m thinking a plain thin WG band with a hidden halo - dainty and simple. Specs are 2.37 carat E color VS2 natural elongated cushion


----------



## mi.kay

He proposed when we were on vacation in Paris with this beautiful 3 stone design. I love it so so much!
1.32carat oval, G color, SI2


----------



## Cool Breeze

mi.kay said:


> He proposed when we were on vacation in Paris with this beautiful 3 stone design. I love it so so much!
> 1.32carat oval, G color, SI2
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346589
> View attachment 5346590


Congratulations!  It’s a beautiful ring!  Best wishes!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

yayaisnan said:


> Just picked out my stone literally obsessed! For setting I’m thinking a plain thin WG band with a hidden halo - dainty and simple. Specs are 2.37 carat E color VS2 natural elongated cushion
> 
> View attachment 5345984


Repost once set so we can see the actual ring!


----------



## LRG

Got a new ring a couple months ago!


----------



## yayaisnan

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Repost once set so we can see the actual ring!


A bit blurry but here’s the stone set!


----------



## limom

yayaisnan said:


> A bit blurry but here’s the stone set!


Congratulations on both the engagement and the magnificent ring.
Just right, imho


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

yayaisnan said:


> A bit blurry but here’s the stone set!


So pretty! I was interested to see which setting you would choose. I love a plain solitaire, but I also love side stones!


----------



## designerdiva40

LRG said:


> Got a new ring a couple months ago!
> View attachment 5347783


What a gorgeous ring, would you mind me asking carat weight.


----------



## nicole0612

yayaisnan said:


> Just picked out my stone literally obsessed! For setting I’m thinking a plain thin WG band with a hidden halo - dainty and simple. Specs are 2.37 carat E color VS2 natural elongated cushion
> 
> View attachment 5345984


Beautiful! Look at that fire!


----------



## nicole0612

marbella8 said:


> Hi! I love your stone. What is an OEC? Old-European Cut? Is that why the stone looks more flat and cushioned, but still round? I have been obsessed for a long time to figure out what this stone shape is, because I love how it’s more flat.


Hello my friend, not OP, but a collector of old cut stones. Yes, this is an Old European cut stone. Old European cuts are typically like the one in this photo; a small table, visible culet, more depth (so often appear smaller in face-up compared to MRB for the same carat weight, but also leads to unique and enjoyable light return compared to MRB). They have larger/different faceting compared to modern round brilliant cuts, so that they flash light like a “chunky” clearly-faceted cushion cut as compared to a “crushed ice/crushed glass” cushion cut.


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> Hello my friend, not OP, but a collector of old cut stones. Yes, this is an Old European cut stone. Old European cuts are typically like the one in this photo; a small table, visible culet, more depth (so often appear smaller in face-up compared to MRB for the same carat weight, but also leads to unique and enjoyable light return compared to MRB). They have larger/different faceting compared to modern round brilliant cuts, so that they flash light like a “chunky” clearly-faceted cushion cut as compared to a “crushed ice/crushed glass” cushion cut.



Thanks my friend. This is so helpful. I would see women with rings with these stones and couldn’t figure out why theirs looked different but weren’t a cushion. I appreciate it lots


----------



## nicole0612

marbella8 said:


> Thanks my friend. This is so helpful. I would see women with rings with these stones and couldn’t figure out why theirs looked different but weren’t a cushion. I appreciate it lots


You’re welcome! I am terrible at taking photos to show detail, but even with the blurry lines you will be able to see the size difference. My engagement ring, to stay on topic, is a MRB 2.4 ct and the OEC with the OEC sapphires is just under 3 ct.


----------



## marbella8

nicole0612 said:


> You’re welcome! I am terrible at taking photos to show detail, but even with the blurry lines you will be able to see the size difference. My engagement ring, to stay on topic, is a MRB 2.4 ct and the OEC with the OEC sapphires is just under 3 ct.



Thank you for doing this comparison for me. You’re the best and nicest!


----------



## millivanilli

I have two OEC rings to show it to you:


Normally I'd wear the ring with the 3 diamonds on the middle finger and the solitaire on the ring fingre, but I gained so much weight that I had to swithc fingers for the bigger ring and the smaller one needs to wait untill I dropped a huge amount of weigth

Edit: the 3 stones ring has 2 ct in the middle, 1 ct each on the sides, solitaire is around 1.5 ct but not sure about this, was a gift... looks totally small compared to other, newer cuts


----------



## J.A.N.

Mine looks line this now


----------



## millivanilli

J.A.N. said:


> Mine looks line this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363940


LOVE the love-Ring. such a fun, whimsical design!


----------



## J.A.N.

millivanilli said:


> LOVE the love-Ring. such a fun, whimsical design!


Aww thank you its Chopard and one of my fav rings.


----------



## designerdiva40




----------



## Tempo

Just another pic…


----------



## Mari_Roma

Fantastic topic and very very very beautiful rings  all of them!!!
Mine seems to be a baby version  but the loved one)) it was 12 years ago and honestly I love this ring every day even more!
I present you 
The Tiffany ribbon ring in platin
0,42 ct, F color VS1

in Europe it isn’t possible to upgrade the diamond but in the occasione of the next anniversary I’d like to “let him shine more” with an additionally Cartier 1/2 etincelle 0,52ct enternity band of course all the 3 together on the ring finger


----------



## Tempo

Hi @limom, what made you angry?


----------



## designerdiva40

Tempo said:


> Just another pic…
> 
> View attachment 5364794


Gorgeous solitaire, would you mind me asking the carat weight. It’s a show stopper


----------



## Tempo

designerdiva40 said:


> Gorgeous solitaire, would you mind me asking the carat weight. It’s a show stopper


No problem, the specs are 7.15ct H vvs1 triple exc.


----------



## designerdiva40

Tempo said:


> No problem, the specs are 7.15ct H vvs1 triple exc.


Wow it’s TDF


----------



## Tempo

designerdiva40 said:


> Wow it’s TDF


Ooh, thank you so much. I'm glad you like it. I've posted it so many times that I'm almost embarrassed.


----------



## limom

Tempo said:


> Hi @limom, what made you angry?


Wrong button


----------



## Swanky

School pick up line fire!


----------



## J.A.N.

I dont know which one to choose as i like to rotate my rings. Must be bonkers lol.
What do you think the best look for a wedding ring or rings is on my hand?


----------



## limom

J.A.N. said:


> I dont know which one to choose as i like to rotate my rings. Must be bonkers lol.
> What do you think the best look for a wedding ring or rings is on my hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366431
> View attachment 5366432
> View attachment 5366433
> 
> View attachment 5366434
> View attachment 5366435


I love the sapphire on you.
And the diamond with the halo if you want to be more traditional.


----------



## kemilia

Tempo said:


> Ooh, thank you so much. I'm glad you like it. I've posted it so many times that I'm almost embarrassed.


No no no! Do not feel embarrassed! I have drooled over your past postings and am always happy to see your collection again! 

I have no engagement rings or any bling to come close but I love to look at everyone else's, and @Tempo when you post--I always check it out.


----------



## designerdiva40

I decided to go for it and upgraded my 1.65 to a 2.21 H colour SI2


----------



## Classy Collector




----------



## designerdiva40

Classy Collector said:


> View attachment 5369176





Classy Collector said:


> View attachment 5369176


Wow I love your halo


----------



## J.A.N.

designerdiva40 said:


> I decided to go for it and upgraded my 1.65 to a 2.21 H colour SI2
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368873
> View attachment 5368874


Stunning


----------



## Classy Collector

designerdiva40 said:


> Wow I love your halo


Thank you


----------



## designerdiva40

J.A.N. said:


> Stunning


Thank you so much


----------



## Tempo

kemilia said:


> No no no! Do not feel embarrassed! I have drooled over your past postings and am always happy to see your collection again!
> 
> I have no engagement rings or any bling to come close but I love to look at everyone else's, and @Tempo when you post--I always check it out.


Thank you for your nice words. I always think it must be boring for everyone to see the same things over and over again. Unfortunately my collection isn't that big and it's not growing fast enough to always show new styles, but thanks to your motivation I'll post the old stuff more often!


----------



## J.A.N.

limom said:


> I love the sapphire on you.
> And the diamond with the halo if you want to be more traditional.


Thanks really helpful and that's how I'm going to wear it now. Blue is my fav colour


----------



## jenayb

I don't think I have shared here.  

5.01ct radiant with 2ct surrounding, so about 7tcw


----------



## designerdiva40

jenaywins said:


> I don't think I have shared here.
> 
> 5.01ct radiant with 2ct surrounding, so about 7tcw
> 
> View attachment 5370455


Wow


----------



## Volvomom

Everyone's rings are gorgeous!!!!!!!!    Thank you for sharing.    I have a solitaire with 2 diamond bands.   I may add side stones for my 20 anniversary.  I'll keep you posted!!!!!


----------



## llpalmtree

Upgrade from 1.5 carat to 3.58 carat. Married 32 yrs. This was my combo Anniversary, Valentine’s Day, and birthday gift.


----------



## Volvomom

llpalmtree said:


> Upgrade from 1.5 carat to 3.58 carat. Married 32 yrs. This was my combo Anniversary, Valentine’s Day, and birthday gift.


Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## llpalmtree

Volvomom said:


> Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cool Breeze

llpalmtree said:


> Upgrade from 1.5 carat to 3.58 carat. Married 32 yrs. This was my combo Anniversary, Valentine’s Day, and birthday gift.


Beautiful!  Your entire set is awesome.  Congratulations!!


----------



## llpalmtree

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful!  Your entire set is awesome.  Congratulations!!


Thank you Cool Breeze for your kind words.


----------



## Sleepytini

Dont exactly know the size. This the ring my dad gave me mother when they got engaged. I love emerald cut diamonds.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Swanky said:


> School pick up line fire!
> View attachment 5365931


OMG Swanky. This is gorgeous! I love how it sparkles in the sun.


----------



## Swanky

Thank you!


Mid Century Gal said:


> OMG Swanky. This is gorgeous! I love how it sparkles in the sun.


----------



## 880

Not really an engagement ring, but one I borrow from my mom m; sometimes I like the onyx and gold contrast


----------



## nymeria

Stunning! Nothing else to say


----------



## TraceySH

880 said:


> Not really an engagement ring, but one I borrow from my mom m; sometimes I like the onyx and gold contrast
> View attachment 5394606
> View attachment 5394608
> View attachment 5394610


STUNNING @880 !!!


----------



## nicole0612

880 said:


> Not really an engagement ring, but one I borrow from my mom m; sometimes I like the onyx and gold contrast
> View attachment 5394606
> View attachment 5394608
> View attachment 5394610


Totally speechless! I always love your style.


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> Not really an engagement ring, but one I borrow from my mom m; sometimes I like the onyx and gold contrast
> View attachment 5394606
> View attachment 5394608
> View attachment 5394610



Sighhhh!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

We upgraded for an anniversary. It's being sized down to a 4 for my small hands so right now, on the middle finger  I originally wanted a yellow, but think I will stay with white. Sorry, my manicure is a mess!


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> We upgraded for an anniversary. It's being sized down to a 4 for my small hands so right now, on the middle finger  I originally wanted a yellow, but think I will stay with white. Sorry, my manicure is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 5398707


Stunning and unique! Happy anniversary.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nicole0612 said:


> Stunning and unique! Happy anniversary.


Thank you!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Not really an engagement ring, but one I borrow from my mom m; sometimes I like the onyx and gold contrast
> View attachment 5394606
> View attachment 5394608
> View attachment 5394610


Looks great with the cuff!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

QuelleFromage said:


> We upgraded for an anniversary. It's being sized down to a 4 for my small hands so right now, on the middle finger  I originally wanted a yellow, but think I will stay with white. Sorry, my manicure is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 5398707



WOWSERS ! this is gorgeous ! congratulations and happy anniversary. 
May I ask the stats on this lovely ring?


----------



## LOUIE13

QuelleFromage said:


> We upgraded for an anniversary. It's being sized down to a 4 for my small hands so right now, on the middle finger  I originally wanted a yellow, but think I will stay with white. Sorry, my manicure is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 5398707


STUNNING!


----------



## QuelleFromage

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> WOWSERS ! this is gorgeous ! congratulations and happy anniversary.
> May I ask the stats on this lovely ring?


It's a Tiffany white pear diamond in the Soleste setting, just under 4 carats, D color, VVS1.


LOUIE13 said:


> STUNNING!


Thank you! I'll post the finished ring as soon as I am home (sizing is already finished but I'm out of town  ).


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Not really an engagement ring, but one I borrow from my mom m; sometimes I like the onyx and gold contrast
> View attachment 5394606
> View attachment 5394608
> View attachment 5394610


Totally fabulous! 


QuelleFromage said:


> We upgraded for an anniversary. It's being sized down to a 4 for my small hands so right now, on the middle finger  I originally wanted a yellow, but think I will stay with white. Sorry, my manicure is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 5398707


Love it...great setting for a pear! 
Happy anniversary, enjoy your gorgeous ring!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

QuelleFromage said:


> We upgraded for an anniversary. It's being sized down to a 4 for my small hands so right now, on the middle finger  I originally wanted a yellow, but think I will stay with white. Sorry, my manicure is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 5398707


❤ Beautiful shape and sparkle. Enjoy!!


----------



## 880

QuelleFromage said:


> We upgraded for an anniversary. It's being sized down to a 4 for my small hands so right now, on the middle finger  I originally wanted a yellow, but think I will stay with white. Sorry, my manicure is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 5398707


This is so stunning on you ! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## MsRuckus

I went to Cartier yesterday thinking I was going to get a pave love ring as a 20th anniversary gift. As SA was placing the order from another boutique for my size, I spotted this ring and he must’ve seen my eyes light up. He pulled it out and it was a perfect fit. I was so unprepared for this “upgrade” that I was shaking. (2.29 c, E color, VVS1 Cartier 1895 Solitaire)


----------



## Cool Breeze

MsRuckus said:


> I went to Cartier yesterday thinking I was going to get a pave love ring as a 20th anniversary gift. As SA was placing the order from another boutique for my size, I spotted this ring and he must’ve seen my eyes light up. He pulled it out and it was a perfect fit. I was so unprepared for this “upgrade” that I was shaking. (2.29 c, E color, VVS1 Cartier 1895 Solitaire)
> View attachment 5399513
> View attachment 5399514


Congratulations!!  It was meant to be!!  It looks beautiful on you.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> We upgraded for an anniversary. It's being sized down to a 4 for my small hands so right now, on the middle finger  I originally wanted a yellow, but think I will stay with white. Sorry, my manicure is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 5398707



No one is looking at your manicure, love.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

QuelleFromage said:


> It's a Tiffany white pear diamond in the Soleste setting, just under 4 carats, D color, VVS1.
> 
> Thank you! I'll post the finished ring as soon as I am home (sizing is already finished but I'm out of town  ).



Congratulations that is jaw droppingly stunning. wear in good health ! xx


----------



## maryg1

Are you ready to see the smallest diamond in this thread?
Here you go!


----------



## Volvomom

maryg1 said:


> Are you ready to see the smallest diamond in this thread?
> Here you go!


Its gorgeous!!!!!!!    I love all diamonds big and small.   Love it


----------



## Volvomom

I fantasize about a large pear...... I'll never have it, but I can look and love and drool too.   LoL


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Anniversary gift 
10.52 carat fancy light yellow diamond.  Cushion modified brilliant cut.


----------



## colgam01

Swanky said:


> Please post photos, stories and more about your engagement ring in this thread.
> 
> Continued from this thread.


yeah


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Mrs.Hermess said:


> 8.09 fancy light yellow ring, with side prongs for our anniversary.  I have 72 hours group!  Keep or return. All help is really appreciated.
> A little background- we were in search of a 10 carat but stumbled accesos this stone. I love the color it is excellent for me, but being so deep it’s not what exactly making my heart skip a beat.  Keep or return?  This would be my last diamond ring- I swear! This would also be my 3rd engagement ring-I have my original round and I have an upgrade from October of last year (an 8.01 emerald cut diamond)


Hi!!!  I’m so happy we returned this engagement ring— we continued to search high and low and was able to locate a 10 carat diamond.  It is exactly  what I wanted.  I posted it above individually but though I would show the happy results here.  (It is not easy to find a 10 carat diamond-lots and lots of legwork.  May do an individual threat on the experience)

here is another pic (now linking stories) of my engagement ring.


----------



## mamabear419

_2.02 round center diamond. Can’t remember the other stats or what the diamond weights on the band are totaled at. I know the diamonds on the band are D color. It’s a Jack Kelege ring set in platinum. _


----------



## 880

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Anniversary gift
> 10.52 carat fancy light yellow diamond.  Cushion modified brilliant cut.
> View attachment 5402668


LOVE this! happy Happy anniversary! hugs


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

880 said:


> LOVE this! happy Happy anniversary! hugs


Thank you so much @880!!  Xoxo


----------



## etoile de mer

mamabear419 said:


> _2.02 round center diamond. Can’t remember the other stats or what the diamond weights on the band are totaled at. I know the diamonds on the band are D color. It’s a Jack Kelege ring set in platinum. _



 I love the details, so beautiful with diamonds set on the girdle and prongs.


----------



## mamabear419

etoile de mer said:


> I love the details, so beautiful with diamonds set on the girdle and prongs.



Thank you! My husband said he immediately knew it was the one the moment he saw it. ☺️


----------



## Volvomom

Hermess and mamabear........ your rings are simply gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!   Enjoy them always.


----------



## yayaisnan

Got engaged over the weekend! 2.37 , E, VS2 “elongated” cushion!


----------



## bisousx

yayaisnan said:


> Got engaged over the weekend! 2.37 , E, VS2 “elongated” cushion!
> 
> View attachment 5405138
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405140



So elegant and gorgeous, congrats


----------



## yayaisnan

Volvomom said:


> Hermess and mamabear........ your rings are simply gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!   Enjoy them always.





bisousx said:


> So elegant and gorgeous, congrats


TYVM!!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

yayaisnan said:


> Got engaged over the weekend! 2.37 , E, VS2 “elongated” cushion!
> 
> View attachment 5405138
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405140


Congratulations!!  Your engagement ring is perfection!  Wishing you a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## LOUIE13

yayaisnan said:


> Got engaged over the weekend! 2.37 , E, VS2 “elongated” cushion!
> 
> View attachment 5405138
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405140


Congratulations!  Gorgeous ring.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

It’s hard to get a good pic without it doing that when the light, sun or flash hits it. The 2nd to last pic was with no flash but the light above the chandelier of the nail salon so finally got a good one.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Anniversary gift
> 10.52 carat fancy light yellow diamond.  Cushion modified brilliant cut.
> View attachment 5402668


Beautiful enjoy it in good health and congratulations on your anniversary. May God continue to bless your beautiful union.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

QuelleFromage said:


> We upgraded for an anniversary. It's being sized down to a 4 for my small hands so right now, on the middle finger  I originally wanted a yellow, but think I will stay with white. Sorry, my manicure is a mess!
> 
> View attachment 5398707


Congratulations on your anniversary


----------



## yayaisnan

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Congratulations!!  Your engagement ring is perfection!  Wishing you a lifetime of happiness.


Thank you!☺


----------



## QuelleFromage

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary


Thank you so much!!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Volvomom said:


> I fantasize about a large pear...... I'll never have it, but I can look and love and drool too.   LoL


Never say never


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Such beautiful and sentimental pieces. Enjoy them in good health and a lifetime of love and devotion to one another. Cheers


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary


Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## pasdedeux1

I guess somehow in all these years I’ve never posted mine.

it’s a 5.something ct vintage asscher cut with 1/2ct trapezoids on either side.

The original setting was platinum, but I eventually had it reset to yellow gold as my wedding ring is a tricolor trinity band and I didn’t care for how it looked in platinum.
Apologies for this dark picture but I think it actually shows off the depth of the stone quite well.


The vendor photo of the ring when my husband bought it.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

pasdedeux1 said:


> I guess somehow in all these years I’ve never posted mine.
> 
> it’s a 5.something ct vintage asscher cut with 1/2ct trapezoids on either side.
> 
> The original setting was platinum, but I eventually had it reset to yellow gold as my wedding ring is a tricolor trinity band and I didn’t care for how it looked in platinum.
> Apologies for this dark picture but I think it actually shows off the depth of the stone quite well.
> View attachment 5406926
> 
> The vendor photo of the ring when my husband bought it.
> View attachment 5406932


Absolutely gorgeous   congratulations. Enjoy it in good health 1


----------



## pasdedeux1

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Absolutely gorgeous   congratulations. Enjoy it in good health 1


Thank you!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

pasdedeux1 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## marialc121

It’s been 11 years since I’ve had my ering.  I still love it so much and wear it every day! 

2.5ct E VVS2 emerald cut


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

marialc121 said:


> It’s been 11 years since I’ve had my ering.  I still love it so much and wear it every day!
> 
> 2.5ct E VVS2 emerald cut
> 
> View attachment 5423715


So beautiful congratulations and wear it in good health


----------



## Birkinsonabudget

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> It’s hard to get a good pic without it doing that when the light, sun or flash hits it. The 2nd to last pic was with no flash but the light above the chandelier of the nail salon so finally got a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405725
> View attachment 5405726
> View attachment 5405727
> View attachment 5405728
> View attachment 5405729
> View attachment 5405730
> View attachment 5405731
> View attachment 5405740


Somebody please call the fire department because this beauty is on fire.  All kidding aside, I have never seen a more beautiful engagement ring in my life. Mine excluded, of course.



pasdedeux1 said:


> I guess somehow in all these years I’ve never posted mine.
> 
> it’s a 5.something ct vintage asscher cut with 1/2ct trapezoids on either side.
> 
> The original setting was platinum, but I eventually had it reset to yellow gold as my wedding ring is a tricolor trinity band and I didn’t care for how it looked in platinum.
> Apologies for this dark picture but I think it actually shows off the depth of the stone quite well.
> View attachment 5406926
> 
> The vendor photo of the ring when my husband bought it.
> View attachment 5406932


It looks amazing on you. 



marialc121 said:


> It’s been 11 years since I’ve had my ering.  I still love it so much and wear it every day!
> 
> 2.5ct E VVS2 emerald cut
> 
> View attachment 5423715


Stunning!



Mrs.Hermess said:


> Anniversary gift
> 10.52 carat fancy light yellow diamond.  Cushion modified brilliant cut.
> View attachment 5402668


Absolutely gorgeous on you.



yayaisnan said:


> Got engaged over the weekend! 2.37 , E, VS2 “elongated” cushion!
> 
> View attachment 5405138
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405140


I love watching all the different rings. Beautiful on you.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Birkinsonabudget said:


> Somebody please call the fire department because this beauty is on fire.  All kidding aside, I have never seen a more beautiful engagement ring in my life. Mine excluded, of course.


Thank you so much. You are toooo kind and  sweet. You made me blush.


----------



## SaraRep

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Anniversary gift
> 10.52 carat fancy light yellow diamond.  Cushion modified brilliant cut.
> View attachment 5402668


I think this is the most beautiful ring I have ever seen. I love it!!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

SaraRep said:


> I think this is the most beautiful ring I have ever seen. I love it!!


Thank you so much for the kind words.  I love the simplicity of the setting.


----------



## QuelleFromage

marialc121 said:


> It’s been 11 years since I’ve had my ering.  I still love it so much and wear it every day!
> 
> 2.5ct E VVS2 emerald cut
> 
> View attachment 5423715


That is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Tempo

Diamonds bloom in summer!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Speechless. WOW!!!! Thank you for sharing ♥️


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Tempo said:


> Diamonds bloom in summer!
> 
> View attachment 5601560


Gorgeous ❤️ enjoy it in good health


----------



## karinochka25

1.14 oval, VVS1 with my wedding band today


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

karinochka25 said:


> 1.14 oval, VVS1 with my wedding band today
> 
> View attachment 5602137


Gorgeous ❤️ enjoy it in good health


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Tempo said:


> Diamonds bloom in summer!
> 
> View attachment 5601560


Ahhh— what a beautiful diamond.  It is flawless. Enjoy


----------



## Volvomom

Love everyone rings..... gorgeous


----------



## missD

Bored in the pick up line today and it was a super sunny day so I had to do some bling appreciation photos.


----------



## abg12

Diamonds bloom in summer!


Tempo said:


> View attachment 5601560





Tempo said:


> Diamonds bloom in summer!
> 
> View attachment 5601560


A President is the perfect complement to a big diamond. Love your style


----------



## Tempo

abg12 said:


> Diamonds bloom in summer!
> 
> 
> A President is the perfect complement to a big diamond. Love your style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602937


OMG! I am speechless! That is the ultimate ring! Looking at mine is giving me a fit of diamond shrinkage right now! I will have to show this to my husband as a template for my next upgrade - lol!


----------



## GoStanford

missD said:


> Bored in the pick up line today and it was a super sunny day so I had to do some bling appreciation photos.


Thanks for sharing!  That's a good way to use the extra time in line, and I appreciate the photos too!


----------



## etoile de mer

missD said:


> Bored in the pick up line today and it was a super sunny day so I had to do some bling appreciation photos.
> 
> View attachment 5602636
> View attachment 5602637



Beautiful!


----------



## MmeM124

missD said:


> Bored in the pick up line today and it was a super sunny day so I had to do some bling appreciation photos.
> 
> View attachment 5602636
> View attachment 5602637


I love asscher cut diamonds! Looking to upgrade soon...where did you find/source your ring?


----------



## missD

MmeM124 said:


> I love asscher cut diamonds! Looking to upgrade soon...where did you find/source your ring?


Entire thing was from blue nile about 3 years ago.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

missD said:


> Entire thing was from blue nile about 3 years ago.


Do you know the specifications of your e ring? It's gorgeous!


----------



## missD

iskam.mnogo said:


> Do you know the specifications of your e ring? It's gorgeous!


2.72, I color, VVS2 or 2. One of those.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I added a small pink diamond band set in rose gold between my wedding set, I think I really like the contrast.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I added a small pink diamond band set in rose gold between my wedding set, I think I really like the contrast.
> 
> View attachment 5612977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612979


It looks beautiful.  Enjoy ❤️


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mrs.Hermess said:


> It looks beautiful.  Enjoy ❤️


Thank you so much!


----------



## mrs moulds

marialc121 said:


> It’s been 11 years since I’ve had my ering.  I still love it so much and wear it every day!
> 
> 2.5ct E VVS2 emerald cut
> 
> View attachment 5423715


I love emerald cuts! Their becoming so popular now. I have earrings and pendant that are emerald cuts sooo beautiful


----------



## marialc121

mrs moulds said:


> I love emerald cuts! Their becoming so popular now. I have earrings and pendant that are emerald cuts sooo beautiful


I do too!  I love mine so much even after so many years! ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

I haven’t worn this ring in a while. 
Was inherited from my Grand Grandmother, Miss Nellie. I love the simplicity of this ring.


----------



## littlecollector

Mixing metals. Both rings are really sentimental. I got the white gold ring for my engagement and the yellow gold ring from my partner’s great grand aunt.


----------



## Puglet Lover

marialc121 said:


> It’s been 11 years since I’ve had my ering.  I still love it so much and wear it every day!
> 
> 2.5ct E VVS2 emerald cut
> 
> View attachment 5423715


Omg - nicest ring I’ve ever seen


----------



## dimsumchick

Received the proposal of my dreams a few weeks ago and finally remembered to post!

3 carat marquise D color VVS2


----------



## poizenisxkandee

dimsumchick said:


> Received the proposal of my dreams a few weeks ago and finally remembered to post!
> 
> 3 carat marquise D color VVS2
> 
> View attachment 5624297


Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## dimsumchick

poizenisxkandee said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations


Thank you!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Went to buy more huggies and saw a band that matched my semi mount, so I added yet another band. Why not? The more the merrier!


----------



## ARYA19

I said YES!
On 7 Sep 2022 @ 2:50pm SGT.


----------



## mrs moulds

dimsumchick said:


> Received the proposal of my dreams a few weeks ago and finally remembered to post!
> 
> 3 carat marquise D color VVS2
> 
> View attachment 5624297


Okay, I’m feeling faint!  First of all, congratulations! This ring is absolutely beautiful! I’m in LOVE!


----------



## skyqueen

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Went to buy more huggies and saw a band that matched my semi mount, so I added yet another band. Why not? The more the merrier!
> View attachment 5625425
> 
> View attachment 5625426
> 
> View attachment 5625427
> 
> View attachment 5625428


The new band looks fabulous! Can never have too much bling ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> The new band looks fabulous! Can never have too much bling ❤️


@skyqueen I agree!


----------



## dimsumchick

mrs moulds said:


> Okay, I’m feeling faint!  First of all, congratulations! This ring is absolutely beautiful! I’m in LOVE!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

skyqueen said:


> The new band looks fabulous! Can never have too much bling ❤️


Thank you! Lately I’ve been obsessed with versatility, hence the extra bands.


----------



## googoolig

The upgrade I finally decided on! Round brilliant 2.05 carats, GIA certified.  E color, SI2, Ideal cut.  Sorry added one more pic, in sunlight (last pic).  Hope it worked


----------



## googoolig

Admiring her at night


----------



## Rocket_girl

googoolig said:


> Admiring her at night
> 
> View attachment 5638974


Breathtaking.


----------



## Rocket_girl

One-year anniversary upgrade surprise! We are 50-something’s who reconnected and married mid-pandemic after 30 years of friendship. Things happened fast for us and we embraced it all. So a one-year surprise is right on pace 

2.08 I VVS2, Ideal, Ex, Ex, no fluorescence. 0.48 pave halos and band. New setting is taller, yet equally elegant and understated. Original is a pave basket, new is pave hidden halos. Finger size 4.75. Eternity wedding band nestles better alongside new setting due to the height.

Hidden halos give me butterflies: like elegant lining in a sumptuous coat, not there to impress anyone - my sparkly secret. Sparkle of the whole piece is just beyond - pics don’t do it justice. Like nothing I’ve ever seen.

Included contrast pics because i especially appreciated those as i googled diamond-porn online. Original stone 1.5 I VS1, Ideal, Ex, Ex, light fluorescence. Contrast is a little unfair to original as it needed a cleaning.

Upgrade is more modest than monstrous, just perfect. This is as large as i‘d ever want on my small-ish hand and finger.

EDIT: Apologies for double post - did not see first one appear, so did it again and now can’t figure out how to delete the first one!


----------



## googoolig

Rocket_girl said:


> Breathtaking.


Thank you so much, your rings are simply stunning and classic.. Enjoy!!


----------



## michellem

Rocket_girl said:


> One-year anniversary upgrade surprise! We are 50-something’s who reconnected and married mid-pandemic after 30 years of friendship. Things happened fast for us and we embraced it all. So a one-year surprise is right on pace
> 
> 2.08 I VVS2, Ideal, Ex, Ex, no fluorescence. 0.48 pave halos and band. New setting is taller, yet equally elegant and understated. Original is a pave basket, new is pave hidden halos. Finger size 4.75. Eternity wedding band nestles better alongside new setting due to the height.
> 
> Hidden halos give me butterflies: like elegant lining in a sumptuous coat, not there to impress anyone - my sparkly secret. Sparkle of the whole piece is just beyond - pics don’t do it justice. Like nothing I’ve ever seen.
> 
> Included contrast pics because i especially appreciated those as i googled diamond-porn online. Original stone 1.5 I VS1, Ideal, Ex, Ex, light fluorescence. Contrast is a little unfair to original as it needed a cleaning.
> 
> Upgrade is more modest than monstrous, just perfect. This is as large as i‘d ever want on my small-ish hand and finger.
> 
> EDIT: Apologies for double post - did not see first one appear, so did it again and now can’t figure out how to delete the first one!
> 
> View attachment 5645441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645445


Beautiful!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

michellem said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Rocket_girl

googoolig said:


> Thank you so much, your rings are simply stunning and classic.. Enjoy!!


Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

Hanging out with Miss Cheyenne. She picked out my necklaces today, said I need to step up my game LOL okay LOL! So what you think?


----------



## googoolig

mrs moulds said:


> Hanging out with Miss Cheyenne. She picked out my necklaces today, said I need to step up my game LOL okay LOL! So what you think?
> 
> View attachment 5650270


I love the rope chain!! And was literally looking at diamond nameplate necklaces last night


----------



## Nyc729

Thanks for letting me share, newly engaged! 3.5 carat oval, low setting with pave band and hidden halo


----------



## Rocket_girl

Anniversary upgrade, from 1.5 (previously posted in this thread) to 2.08 I VVS2 XXX no fluorescence, HCA 1.4

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## googoolig

Love love love seeing all these gorgeous rings!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Rocket_girl said:


> Anniversary upgrade, from 1.5 (previously posted in this thread) to 2.08 I VVS2 XXX no fluorescence, HCA 1.4
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660951
> View attachment 5660952
> View attachment 5660953
> View attachment 5660954


Wow! Beautiful upgrade!  You can definitely see the improvement in cut quality.  Those arrows are rockin’! Congrats!


----------



## googoolig

This is my original set  Still love it so much and wear them all the time


----------



## Annlovebag

love my


----------



## Lux.

Oh it is the tiniest of e rings in this thread but I asked my SO/ soon to be fiance for a Tiffany ring and here it is. It is so sparkly. My goal is to upgrade to a carat.


----------



## CCLVYSL

.


----------



## poleneceline

Can't add a photo right now but my ring is also a pave setting solitaire diamond. I have very small hands so the center diamond is also small, perfectly matched.


----------



## shinibare336

Hi! Not sure if I’ve ever posted yet but today I think I caught some arrows in my center stone.  not sure what that means but I thought it was neat.  Center stone is .71 ct, H, VVS2


----------



## MmeM124

Lux. said:


> Oh it is the tiniest of e rings in this thread but I asked my SO/ soon to be fiance for a Tiffany ring and here it is. It is so sparkly. My goal is to upgrade to a carat.


Do you mind sharing carat size/finger size? I am looking for something smaller myself but most people on the internet only post big  Thanks!


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

Got so much inspiration from this thread when I was researching rings, and I am so excited to finally be able to share this!

After much research, I ended up picking a 4 prong round Solitaire with a hidden halo, and my partner just popped the question in Hawaii!!


----------



## classychictipz

I upgraded my band this past year, because I wanted it a little thicker. But I'm seriously considering of upgrading my stone to a bigger size to balance out my chubby fingers. I still love my ring though!


----------



## JOJA

Nyc729 said:


> Thanks for letting me share, newly engaged! 3.5 carat oval, low setting with pave band and hidden halo
> 
> View attachment 5660321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660322



I love everything about this ~ the ring, the nails ~ just perfect.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Got so much inspiration from this thread when I was researching rings, and I am so excited to finally be able to share this!
> 
> After much research, I ended up picking a 4 prong round Solitaire with a hidden halo, and my partner just popped the question in Hawaii!!
> 
> View attachment 5673218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673219


Congratulations!!
Is your diamond a 2ct one?


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

iskam.mnogo said:


> Congratulations!!
> Is your diamond a 2ct one?


It’s 2.75! My finger is on the larger size (5.5).


----------



## flash4ever

Tempo said:


> Thank you for your nice words. I always think it must be boring for everyone to see the same things over and over again. Unfortunately my collection isn't that big and it's not growing fast enough to always show new styles, but thanks to your motivation I'll post the old stuff more often!


I agree too!


----------



## randomgirl

Annlovebag said:


> love my
> 
> View attachment 5662596


I absolutely adore those rings, they are so beautiful, especially together. Do you have any specs, both of the solitaire and for the five diamond band?


----------



## jcnc

I have been a lurker on this thread for quiet some time now but today I am excited to share my new ring. DH surprised me with this beauty to celebrate our 12th anniversary and to mark us now being a “complete” family with 2 kids.

I still love my original 
	

		
			
		

		
	




but this new one is soo


----------



## anastasiya26

Does anyone know who this stunning wedding set belongs to on PurseForum? I had the screenshot saved in my band inspiration folder and wanted to find more photos/specs but can’t locate the original post or user


----------



## Klara

Lux. said:


> Oh it is the tiniest of e rings in this thread but I asked my SO/ soon to be fiance for a Tiffany ring and here it is. It is so sparkly. My goal is to upgrade to a carat.


It is beautiful!!! What size are the diamond and the ring? I need it for the reference. Thanks!


----------



## altigirl88

I finally feel like I can share this. Almost a month ago, I lost my engagement ring somewhere between arriving at work and being in the office. My original ring is the round halo. The lovely ladies at work helped me search high and low; my husband searched at home. It seems to be gone forever ☹️ I’ve had it almost 4 years with the original setting. Last year I posted the nicer stone we replaced the original stone with. It was so gorgeous! I was set to wear this for decades. Seems not meant to be. Fortunately, it was insured. So, after first trying a non-halo setting, I went back to a halo, now with a lab-grown diamond instead of mined. So I got a nicer, bigger diamond. Some aspects of the ring are still reminiscent of my original ring, so it doesn’t feel like looking at a total stranger, lol, but I feel worried for my poor little original ring (silly, I know) somewhere out there without me. And I’m without it


----------



## altigirl88

shinibare336 said:


> Hi! Not sure if I’ve ever posted yet but today I think I caught some arrows in my center stone.  not sure what that means but I thought it was neat.  Center stone is .71 ct, H, VVS2
> 
> View attachment 5672098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672099


This is perfection


----------



## shinibare336

altigirl88 said:


> This is perfection


Aww thank you☺️☺️☺️


----------



## x_shirley

I’ve been lurking this thread admiring everyone’s gorgeous rings. I can finally contribute to the club!


----------

